# Disboutiquers Part 23 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this:  http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n.  jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg  (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]


----------



## teresajoy

Did everyone make it?


----------



## revrob




----------



## birdie757

made it


----------



## MinnieVanMom

For the very first time I made it to page 1, yes it is the simple things in life that make me happy.


----------



## Granna4679

I am here too!  Yay...page 1!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Here


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

I'm a lurker but I made it! lol


----------



## Piper

I can't believe I actually made it on the first page!!!!!


----------



## Tweevil




----------



## NaeNae

I made the move, bet ya thought you could loose me didn't ya!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I made it to the first page  I guess that means I should post pictures from our Halloween trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm here....... and looking for inspiration for our December trip still!


----------



## McDuck

Made it over!    Waiting on an applique patch to post pics of Kaity's fifth outfit (I lost the one I ordered months ago!), so lurking as usual, King Friday.


----------



## NiniMorris

Made it!!!!


Nini


----------



## livndisney

checking in


----------



## Disneymom1218

Made it.


----------



## woodkins

oh man...page 2 & I even saw the posting on FB


----------



## billwendy

Oh Man, ran out to Chick Fil A for dinner and BAM - I missed the first page!!!!!

Oh Well, 

Hey Everyone - we are doing GREAT on Emily's Big Give!!!! Thanks so much!! We could still use some outfits, shirts for mom and dad, toiletry bags, autograph books, tie dye shirts etc...

I need a few people who would do some of the unusual things like make Emily some Bucket hats, and would anyone be interested in doing something like making a disney cover for her canopy, or trying to make slip covers for the cushions on her wheelchair?????? There are definately some unique things that would help the family so much!!!!!

Please come on over, and even if you cant do anything for this give, if you could just cheer on the sewers, that'd be GREAT!!!! Pixie dust is always appreciated too!!!!!


----------



## lindsey

Made it -


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.













I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?


----------



## ms_mckenna

DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!


So cute!


----------



## froggy33

babynala said:


> This is so pretty.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Just too cute.  I love the panel dresses.





billwendy said:


> This is just so CUTE!!! For the girl who loves them ALL!!!! lol Beautiful!!





ms_mckenna said:


> The cuteness you guys are going to talk me into getting an embroidery machine before it is all said and done!





teresajoy said:


> That is soooooo pretty!!!!
> [/COLOR]





Granna4679 said:


> Love, love, love this.



Thanks all!  I made a dress similar to this before I got my embroidery machine and did all these same appliques by hand.  It was MUCH easier on the machine.


----------



## billwendy

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?



Adorable!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Went to workout and give dd a bath and you moved!  Well, page 2 aint too bad!


----------



## aboveH20




----------



## clairemolly

Made it!


----------



## Tweevil

*Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*

I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.

Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?

Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....

Thanks for your help,


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm here!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



What a cute picture - beautiful girls and outfits!



ms_mckenna said:


>



Very cute!  I would do snaps - anytime I try to do velcro on an item it turns out wrong or not lining up correctly.
Cutie patooties you have there!
_
**And... I got the th_  thing right.. woo hoo!**_


----------



## squirrel

You're already on Page 3!


----------



## babynala

DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!


These are great pictures.  I love the one of the girls with Aurora.  What cute dresses.



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?


Love the matching outfits!  

mommyof2princesses - congrats on the house.  Hope everything goes well.  

Wendy - hope you have a great time in Diseyland.  As for the applique with the frayed edges - maybe if you did the tack down stitches twice it would hold a little better.  Hope it turns out well.


----------



## jessica52877

Oops! I saw the post and then forgot to move!


----------



## jessica52877

Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,



How about little change purses. I think there is a "free" pattern that comes with the avilo bag. I would have to check and make sure that is the one for sure. You could of course probably find a free tutorial somewhere or come up with your own.


----------



## babynala

I was at a craft fair this weekend and saw a Minnie themed tulle skirt.  It was one of those skirts with the tulle strips tied to the waist band and it had white felt circles glued to the skirt.  Thought you guys might get some inspiration from this.


----------



## tricia

Made it.  Good thing I checked tonight, had I waited til tomorrow I may have gotten lost.



Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,



How about Coffee Cozies with their initial embroidered on them?



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?



I posted on Facebook too, but they look great.  Told you the bowling shirt pattern wasn't too hard.



DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



Glad you had a good trip.  Great pics.


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



So cute, love the princess outfits!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?



Adorable, and the clothes look great too!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I still need to post pics of my trip from September. I am just too lazy to put them in photobucket by the time I sit  down at night.


----------



## billwendy

Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!






And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Page 3, but I'm here



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



These all came out great!



tricia said:


> How about Coffee Cozies with their initial embroidered on them?


  Love this idea



DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.



They look great!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?



I would go with snaps too, I don't do button holes either-hehe....great job!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

Made it over and I'm done lurking... I just ordered the (DISBoutiquer recommended) Brother CS6000i from Amazon.com with Prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon Thursday!!!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



Your girls look adorable!!! I love the Aurora and Cinderella dresses! And, you just inspired me!!! I just got the idea to make Arminda and Lydia Sleeping Beauty dresses for our next trip! One in pink one in blue! Thanks! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?


These look fantastic!!! Good job! 

Buttonholes really aren't so bad! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I still need to post pics of my trip from September. I am just too lazy to put them in photobucket by the time I sit  down at night.



That makes me feel better for not having posted any of pictures from 2 weeks ago!



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



Wendy, these look fabulous!!! I am getting hoop envy looking at these! I SOOOO want a bigger hoop! (but, I will be happy with my 4x4...yep, I will...uh huh.....)

When are you leaving?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm here, but I promise not to cough on anyone.  DH started it, now the rest of us are all sick!  Thanks for posting the news on FB, I might have missed it otherwise.


----------



## ncmomof2

I made it!  Great stuff posted lately!!


----------



## teresajoy

kimberly hill said:


> made it over and i'm done lurking... I just ordered the (disboutiquer recommended) brother cs6000i from amazon.com with prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon thursday!!!




yay!!!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

I'm cracking up and DH thinks I'm nuts! I'm searching YCMT.com and found Carla C's patterns to purchase, like any good DISboutiquer. Lo and behold, one of my dear friend's girls are the models for most of her pattern "covers". The Precious dress, Portrait Peasant, Patchwork Twirl, Bowling Shirt, and the A-line dress/top just at first peek. What a hoot!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> I'm here....... and looking for inspiration for our December trip still!



I posted my AK Christmas dress on the last page of the last thread for you...wasn't sure if you saw it before we moved or not.



DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



These are great pics.  I love the one with the ghosts.  So cute.  I can't wait to see your autograph quilts.



Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,



I am making embroidered dish towels this year for some of our family that we just make little things for.  Maybe that would be an idea for you.



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



Wendy - these shirts are fantastic.  I really love them.  You are becoming the master of tshirts.   I have been working on some myself tonight for a customer/friend.  Gosh...I am scared to death to mess them up.


----------



## danicaw

Its been soo long since was here I forgot my password... that just makes me sad.

But life seems to be slowing down and I am loving the pics you all are posting.
I have not had time to sew since the summer and I think I posted this dress when it was completed. But here it is in action 








you can see where this is going... right?




Well we had a blast at WDW in Aug and she wore the dress yesterday to Disney on Ice... with a turtleneck and leggings . It held up great, even with the trip to Donald's boat. (forgive me if I posted the action shots before)
I have a apron in the works for my MIL. And then I am going to make myself a few handbags... yup, a few. A girl can never have to many, right?

We are planning to return to WDW in just over a year, and there is a small chance my 3 nieces might join us, along with Grandma and Grandpa 
If that turns out to be the plan, I might want to make a few outfits for the kids.... 4 girls (ages 9-4) and an 8 year old boy. I will be lurking for ideas. And I will try not to be a stranger


----------



## danicaw

Tweevil,
Making Coffee Cozies can be addictive 
I have a basket of them to prove it


----------



## jeniamt

Phew... Found y'all!


----------



## erikawolf2004

danicaw said:


> Tweevil,
> Making Coffee Cozies can be addictive
> I have a basket of them to prove it



How do you make these?  Might have to make one/some


----------



## erikawolf2004

danicaw said:


> you can see where this is going... right?


This is super cute!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,



You know those little cardboard sleeves that they put on your cup at Starbucks or Caribou so your hot drink won't burn your hand? I'm not sure what they're called. Coffee cozies, maybe? I'm making those for co-workers this year. I saved the sleeve the last time I got coffee and carefully opened it up at the glued seam. I'm using that as my pattern. I don't have to buy fabric. Since it takes so little, I'll be using up scraps including felt or fleece as the insulation. To make it even less labor intensive, I'm planning on cutting the pieces out with a pinking shears. No turning them right side out that way. I have a big old jar of buttons that I'll use for embellishment. I think I'll see if I can find disposable coffee cups with lids to put the insulators on so everybody can tell what they are and I might put an envelope of hot chocolate mix inside the cup. When I do group gifts like this I usually stamp brown paper lunch bags with holiday designs. It saves a ton of money I'd otherwise spend on gift bags or wrapping paper.

Last year I found plain red jingle bell ornaments on sale at Walgreens. I added black pom pom ears and made little bows out of sparkly green pipe cleaners. A bow at the bottom of the bell was Mickey's bow tie. On top, it was Minnie's hair bow. Those I just taped onto the envelope of a Christmas card by the cord hanger instead of bagging or wrapping.

Another time, I made gingerbread boy ornaments out of a dough made from cinnamon and applesauce. I don't think I have the directions anymore, but it's easy to find on Google. You have to roll them out and cut them like cookies. I used a soda straw to make a hole at the top for a hanger before baking. They bake in a 170 degree oven long enough to dry out. Once they were cool, I decorated them with that paint that comes in the little squeeze bottles. It looked like icing. That one was kind of messy and time consuming, but they turned out really cute and they smelled heavenly!

Hope this helps!

Lori in east Podunk


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hiya guys and gals.
I've been only lurking in the past few threads just because I felt like I couldn't keep up! Have been super busy and sick and stuff.
I'm doing the big push of sewing for our big December trip.
Looks like I will have to buy a new machine in the process too.
Don't think I will ever be buying a secondhand anything again. I've had trouble with the Bernina since I got it. I LOOOOOVE the sewing part, but I have so much trouble with the embroidery part. The bobbin thread ALWAYS shows. I've had it serviced 3 times and it will appear to work and then bobbin thread again.
Bought a new bobbin case and everything.
I think its time to stop throwing money at it and move on. 
Working on several things right now. I tend to hop from one thing to another. Focusing on smocking project right now since I don't want to ruin more of my precious fabric with bad embroidery.


----------



## effervescent

Yay, my first thread switch!

I just put the finishing touches on Veronica's outfit and will be working on Alexander's shirt tomorrow.  My DD Alison loves Tinkerbell and was very distraught to learn that the pretty Tinkerbell skirt on my machine was not for her, so I will be making her a Tinkerbell outfit sometime this week too.

Still waiting quite impatiently on my embroidery machine!  I added several designs to my etsy favorites last night.



DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!



Those dresses are adorable!

How did you do the autograph quilts?  Did you have each character sign a fabric square?  I've been tossing around a quilt idea for our next trip.



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?



I love those outfits!  I don't blame you a bit re: the buttons, I'm a big snap person myself.  There's usually a whole lot of cursing in my sewing room when making buttonholes!



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



Love the shirts!  I really like how you did Veronica's.



Kimberly Hill said:


> Made it over and I'm done lurking... I just ordered the (DISBoutiquer recommended) Brother CS6000i from Amazon.com with Prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon Thursday!!!







danicaw said:


> you can see where this is going... right?



Cute dress and cute pics!  My daughter did the same thing in her Minnie Mouse dress at Epcot...lol.



GlassSlippers said:


> Another time, I made gingerbread boy ornaments out of a dough made from cinnamon and applesauce. I don't think I have the directions anymore, but it's easy to find on Google. You have to roll them out and cut them like cookies. I used a soda straw to make a hole at the top for a hanger before baking. They bake in a 170 degree oven long enough to dry out. Once they were cool, I decorated them with that paint that comes in the little squeeze bottles. It looked like icing. That one was kind of messy and time consuming, but they turned out really cute and they smelled heavenly!



My boys did those a couple years ago as gifts to family.  They were fabulous!  Ours smelled great last year when we opened up the ornament box.


----------



## jenshell75

I made it !!!!!!!! YAY 

I paid my deposit today for our Disney Cruise on the Dream for the December 22 -26 cruise on the Bahamas. Now I have a real reason to start sewing so this afternoon I went to my local store and purchased some more fabric and a new set of dressmaking sissors as my other have been getting used by the husband. 

Do any of you ladies have any dresses or clothes that they have made for a cruise??? If so I would love to see them as I need some ideas. 

I am new to sewing even though I did sew alot years ago, so fingers crossed all I learnt is locked away in my memory banks. 

I can't wait to see your lovely Christmas creations, 

Have a great day

Jen


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all,  it might have looked like i wasnt around on the last thread. but i have been a very good lurker


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> I posted my AK Christmas dress on the last page of the last thread for you...wasn't sure if you saw it before we moved or not.



Thanks Anita! I had missed that post. It's an amazing creation. You did an awesome job mixing the fabrics for just a taste of Christmas to go with the AK theme. STUNNING!


----------



## snubie

Kimberly Hill said:


> I'm cracking up and DH thinks I'm nuts! I'm searching YCMT.com and found Carla C's patterns to purchase, like any good DISboutiquer. Lo and behold, one of my dear friend's girls are the models for most of her pattern "covers". The Precious dress, Portrait Peasant, Patchwork Twirl, Bowling Shirt, and the A-line dress/top just at first peek. What a hoot!



It's-small world after all, it's a small world after all......


----------



## ireland_nicole

Gosh, I was waiting for the turnover, and then I got totally enthralled in the best tr ever and fell asleep reading it- oh well, page 5 isn't too bad


----------



## nejjie

Just ordered my 1st sewing machine, can't wait to get it and learn!


----------



## peachygreen

I'm sick and don't log in for the night and end up on page 5.  Okay - subbing now.  I will have to play catch up later.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm here!!  

What is the appropriate time line to starting sewing for a trip?  I have three children and we're scheduled for November 12th 2011.  I hate that I'm always making things the last minute, but I worry I'll guess wrong on sizes too if I start too soon.  How much could kids really grow in a year though?


----------



## NiniMorris

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> What is the appropriate time line to starting sewing for a trip?  I have three children and we're scheduled for November 12th 2011.  I hate that I'm always making things the last minute, but I worry I'll guess wrong on sizes too if I start too soon.  How much could kids really grow in a year though?



Welcome to my world!  I started sewing a year before the trip...one kid was only 2 at the time!  I made all her stuff one size larger and made them a bit roomy so she could layer a top underneath.  I'm waiting to do the hems until after we get the pettiskirts in next week.

My real problem was my older daughter...she is now 10 and has ...started...to... develop...CURVES!!!!... I am really in a pickle over hers.  Not only that...she decided she doesn't want to wear dresses somewhere during the year!

I've got most of the dresses done, just working on the t shirts now.  I think at last count I have 34 more to go...and 19 days!

Just make a plan and stick to it!  For the dresses, I started 11 months back and did one days worth of dresses each month.  In other words, one month was spent making Minnie Mouse dresses for Chef Mickey's, one month making Snow White dresses for Biergarten...etc. Then I came up with a shirt idea for each meal and one for each park ...we are there for 10 days so it worked out great.

If I hadn't had neck surgery 2 months ago I would have made my deadline with no problems.  My goal was to have everything FINISHED for the last month....didn't quite work out that way!


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



I love the shirts.  They're all unique so will stand out in the crowd - not that there are crowds at WDW or DL.  I can't remember if you've been to DL before.  The last two years I said I would go back there for a change of pace but seem to end up at WDW.  Report back if you do the BIG ferris wheel  and roller coaster at California Adventure.


----------



## ttfn0205

I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best 
basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Okay, I took all of my squares when we went to Disney in september and had a ton of characters sign them but my squares are still in the ziploc bags.  I don't know where to begin to make the quilt and I am scared I will mess it up.  I have never made a quilt.  Can someone help me out or point out a good website that will help a beginner like me?   I have made a ton of clothes but have no idea how to put these squares together and make it look nice.  I am probably just over thinking it!


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> Hiya guys and gals.
> I've been only lurking in the past few threads just because I felt like I couldn't keep up! Have been super busy and sick and stuff.
> I'm doing the big push of sewing for our big December trip.
> Looks like I will have to buy a new machine in the process too.
> Don't think I will ever be buying a secondhand anything again. I've had trouble with the Bernina since I got it. I LOOOOOVE the sewing part, but I have so much trouble with the embroidery part. The bobbin thread ALWAYS shows. I've had it serviced 3 times and it will appear to work and then bobbin thread again.
> Bought a new bobbin case and everything.
> I think its time to stop throwing money at it and move on.
> Working on several things right now. I tend to hop from one thing to another. Focusing on smocking project right now since I don't want to ruin more of my precious fabric with bad embroidery.



Sounds like a good Christmas present to me....
I would love to see the smocking project when you are finished.  I love smocked things but don't have a clue how to do them.



danicaw said:


> Its been soo long since was here I forgot my password... that just makes me sad.
> 
> But life seems to be slowing down and I am loving the pics you all are posting.
> I have not had time to sew since the summer and I think I posted this dress when it was completed. But here it is in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see where this is going... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had a blast at WDW in Aug and she wore the dress yesterday to Disney on Ice... with a turtleneck and leggings . It held up great, even with the trip to Donald's boat. (forgive me if I posted the action shots before)
> I have a apron in the works for my MIL. And then I am going to make myself a few handbags... yup, a few. A girl can never have to many, right?
> 
> We are planning to return to WDW in just over a year, and there is a small chance my 3 nieces might join us, along with Grandma and Grandpa
> If that turns out to be the plan, I might want to make a few outfits for the kids.... 4 girls (ages 9-4) and an 8 year old boy. I will be lurking for ideas. And I will try not to be a stranger



What cute pictures of your DD.  Love the one where she is playing in the water by Donald's boat.



jenshell75 said:


> I made it !!!!!!!! YAY
> 
> I paid my deposit today for our Disney Cruise on the Dream for the December 22 -26 cruise on the Bahamas. Now I have a real reason to start sewing so this afternoon I went to my local store and purchased some more fabric and a new set of dressmaking sissors as my other have been getting used by the husband.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any dresses or clothes that they have made for a cruise??? If so I would love to see them as I need some ideas.
> 
> I am new to sewing even though I did sew alot years ago, so fingers crossed all I learnt is locked away in my memory banks.
> 
> I can't wait to see your lovely Christmas creations,
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Jen



Congrats on your trip!! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Anita! I had missed that post. It's an amazing creation. You did an awesome job mixing the fabrics for just a taste of Christmas to go with the AK theme. STUNNING!



Thank you....that is the ultimate compliment coming from you!!!  I still drool over all of your dresses!!

ENABLER ALERT!!  Fabric.com has extra 30% off Clearance prices (which is all their Christmas/fall/etc fabric using CLEAR30 in promo code!


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you....that is the ultimate compliment coming from you!!!  I still drool over all of your dresses!!



Awww.... thanks right back at you Anita!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



Yep, queen of T-shirts for sure.  Those are great.



danicaw said:


> Its been soo long since was here I forgot my password... that just makes me sad.
> 
> But life seems to be slowing down and I am loving the pics you all are posting.
> I have not had time to sew since the summer and I think I posted this dress when it was completed. But here it is in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see where this is going... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had a blast at WDW in Aug and she wore the dress yesterday to Disney on Ice... with a turtleneck and leggings . It held up great, even with the trip to Donald's boat. (forgive me if I posted the action shots before)
> I have a apron in the works for my MIL. And then I am going to make myself a few handbags... yup, a few. A girl can never have to many, right?
> 
> We are planning to return to WDW in just over a year, and there is a small chance my 3 nieces might join us, along with Grandma and Grandpa
> If that turns out to be the plan, I might want to make a few outfits for the kids.... 4 girls (ages 9-4) and an 8 year old boy. I will be lurking for ideas. And I will try not to be a stranger



Welcome back.  Love the action shots.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, I took all of my squares when we went to Disney in september and had a ton of characters sign them but my squares are still in the ziploc bags.  I don't know where to begin to make the quilt and I am scared I will mess it up.  I have never made a quilt.  Can someone help me out or point out a good website that will help a beginner like me?   I have made a ton of clothes but have no idea how to put these squares together and make it look nice.  I am probably just over thinking it!



http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2010/04/first-quilt-ever.html

This blog may be helpful to you.  It is actually a start to finish of how to make a nine patch, but the concepts and methods are still the same.  And if you scroll to the bottom and check out the I Spy version, I think that would make a good autograph quilt.  The trick in that version is to have the fabrics oriented properly so that they end up right side up in the finished product.


----------



## squirrel

ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old



I would say the Simply Sweet dress by Carla C.  I made my own version of the pattern but you can do quite a few things to make the dress different.  I made about 5 dress with that pattern and they were all different.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, I took all of my squares when we went to Disney in september and had a ton of characters sign them but my squares are still in the ziploc bags.  I don't know where to begin to make the quilt and I am scared I will mess it up.  I have never made a quilt.  Can someone help me out or point out a good website that will help a beginner like me?   I have made a ton of clothes but have no idea how to put these squares together and make it look nice.  I am probably just over thinking it!



That's me too, only I got back from my trip in October.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?


Most machines now have a foot that attaches and it just makes the button hole.  Really it is easy.



Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,


Wow, it is cold where you live, perhaps fleece hats?



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!


Very cute Wendy, I am sure the family will love the customs.  The disneyland shirt is very creative, love the frayed edge look, you should go with it.



Kimberly Hill said:


> Made it over and I'm done lurking... I just ordered the (DISBoutiquer recommended) Brother CS6000i from Amazon.com with Prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon Thursday!!!


Yeah, you must post pictures when it arrives.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm here, but I promise not to cough on anyone.  DH started it, now the rest of us are all sick!  Thanks for posting the news on FB, I might have missed it otherwise.


Hope you start to feel better soon, there is a nasty bug crawling around.



danicaw said:


> Its been soo long since was here I forgot my password... that just makes me sad.
> 
> But life seems to be slowing down and I am loving the pics you all are posting.
> I have not had time to sew since the summer and I think I posted this dress when it was completed. But here it is in action
> 
> you can see where this is going... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had a blast at WDW in Aug and she wore the dress yesterday to Disney on Ice... with a turtleneck and leggings . It held up great, even with the trip to Donald's boat. (forgive me if I posted the action shots before)
> I have a apron in the works for my MIL. And then I am going to make myself a few handbags... yup, a few. A girl can never have to many, right?
> 
> We are planning to return to WDW in just over a year, and there is a small chance my 3 nieces might join us, along with Grandma and Grandpa
> If that turns out to be the plan, I might want to make a few outfits for the kids.... 4 girls (ages 9-4) and an 8 year old boy. I will be lurking for ideas. And I will try not to be a stranger


Welcome out of lurkdoom.  We missed you.  I can't wait to see pictures of the apron and bags.  



jenshell75 said:


> I made it !!!!!!!! YAY
> 
> I paid my deposit today for our Disney Cruise on the Dream for the December 22 -26 cruise on the Bahamas. Now I have a real reason to start sewing so this afternoon I went to my local store and purchased some more fabric and a new set of dressmaking sissors as my other have been getting used by the husband.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any dresses or clothes that they have made for a cruise??? If so I would love to see them as I need some ideas.
> 
> I am new to sewing even though I did sew alot years ago, so fingers crossed all I learnt is locked away in my memory banks.
> 
> I can't wait to see your lovely Christmas creations,
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Jen


Congrats on your cruise.


kimmylaj said:


> hi all,  it might have looked like i wasnt around on the last thread. but i have been a very good lurker


Welcome, glad you have finally come out.



peachygreen said:


> I'm sick and don't log in for the night and end up on page 5.  Okay - subbing now.  I will have to play catch up later.


 Wishing you get well soon.  Welcome and have fun here, it is addictive.


Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> What is the appropriate time line to starting sewing for a trip?  I have three children and we're scheduled for November 12th 2011.  I hate that I'm always making things the last minute, but I worry I'll guess wrong on sizes too if I start too soon.  How much could kids really grow in a year though?


They do grow so fast.  I usually make it a size bigger if the trip is over 6 months out.  He can grow into it, but I can't make it bigger.



ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old


I just wanted to saw welcome.   I don't have a girl to sew for but others will have good ideas.  I think there is peasant dress that is versatile.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, I took all of my squares when we went to Disney in september and had a ton of characters sign them but my squares are still in the ziploc bags.  I don't know where to begin to make the quilt and I am scared I will mess it up.  I have never made a quilt.  Can someone help me out or point out a good website that will help a beginner like me?   I have made a ton of clothes but have no idea how to put these squares together and make it look nice.  I am probably just over thinking it!


You can do it. Really, just do the patch work quilt, straight squares sew across in a row.  Make the rows the width of bed, then sew the rows together the length of the bed or whatever size you are going to use.  There are tons of easy quilts to make but for the autographs, I like the simple patchwork.


----------



## NiniMorris

ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old



Basic dress is Simply Sweet hands down!  There are so many variations!  It can become anything you want...from Princess to Minnie!  I always start with an idea and then see how the dress will work.

Feeding tubes can be easily handled by a simple button hole in the waist of the dress.






disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Okay, I took all of my squares when we went to Disney in september and had a ton of characters sign them but my squares are still in the ziploc bags.  I don't know where to begin to make the quilt and I am scared I will mess it up.  I have never made a quilt.  Can someone help me out or point out a good website that will help a beginner like me?   I have made a ton of clothes but have no idea how to put these squares together and make it look nice.  I am probably just over thinking it!



Ah, quilting...my first love!

Basically any simple quilting pattern can be used.  I used a simple four square block (kinda like a checkerboard) for the ones I did last year.  I used some of the fabric I used on their dresses to make the alternating squares.
Since some of the characters signed on a diagonal, it was really hard to make them all the right way...so I on purpose made some upside down, so there is no right and wrong side (or I guess that would be no up or down).

I have very grandios ideas for this year...but they will not be happening.  There is always the next trip right?


Nini


----------



## visitingapril09

Kimberly Hill said:


> Made it over and I'm done lurking... I just ordered the (DISBoutiquer recommended) Brother CS6000i from Amazon.com with Prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon Thursday!!!



Woohoo!! Page 6!! That is actually pretty good for me!!

Oh, I need an embroidery machine!!!  I should do the same!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hi all!  It has been a long time since I have been on here!!!  Update on our 20111 trip - looks like it may be waiting   We were looking at either going in May for the flowers, or in November/December for the Christmas decorations.  We are due with baby number five in May - and we are not sure if we wil have the funds now for our November/December trip - our youngest daughter - Sam - has been in the hospital since Sunday the 31st and they still have not figured out what is going on.  But I figured I will try to plan something anyways...  We went to Disney on Ice the other week, so I will post pictures once we get home.




Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> What is the appropriate time line to starting sewing for a trip?  I have three children and we're scheduled for November 12th 2011.  I hate that I'm always making things the last minute, but I worry I'll guess wrong on sizes too if I start too soon.  How much could kids really grow in a year though?



Last time we went I planned about a year out, but started sewing about 6 months out.  I waited to do my hems and finishing waistbands until the last month or so.  I measured the kids and went with about a size bigger than they were, and that worked for us.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tmh0206

teresajoy said:


> Did everyone make it?



NO! and please dont tell the principal again, I do NOT need another Tardy slip like last time!


----------



## NiniMorris

tmh0206 said:


> NO! and please dont tell the principal again, I do NOT need another Tardy slip like last time!



Hey, Hey, HEY...no tardy slips allowed until page 10...right?

Nini


----------



## thebeesknees

NiniMorris said:


> Hey, Hey, HEY...no tardy slips allowed until page 10...right?
> 
> Nini



Whew! Then I must not be late yet! Seriously, I checked in yesterday afternoon, and now here you all are already on page 6! Chatty bunch!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Oh - one more thing... hubby bought me a serger   I just have not taken it out of the box or learned how to use it yet.


----------



## cogero

okay I have been lurking here for a few weeks. Reading all the posts I am digging out my sewing machine and finding somewhere to leave it set up.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tmh0206 said:


> NO! and please dont tell the principal again, I do NOT need another Tardy slip like last time!






hudsonsinaf said:


> Oh - one more thing... hubby bought me a serger   I just have not taken it out of the box or learned how to use it yet.


Yeah for you, what did you get, don't forget to give us pictures please.


cogero said:


> okay I have been lurking here for a few weeks. Reading all the posts I am digging out my sewing machine and finding somewhere to leave it set up.


  Glad to have you join us.  What kind of machine are you going to use?  What is your first project going to be.


----------



## tmh0206

well i guess i am ok then, if there are no tardy slips handed out until page 10! thanks, Nini for sticking up for me!!!


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Wendy - these shirts are fantastic.  I really love them.  You are becoming the master of tshirts.   I have been working on some myself tonight for a customer/friend.  Gosh...I am scared to death to mess them up.



Aww - that means alot coming from you and all the others who have commented -thanks guys!! Im trying!! And Anita - thank you so much for signing up for the Big Give!!!!!!



danicaw said:


> Tweevil,
> Making Coffee Cozies can be addictive
> I have a basket of them to prove it



Are there any "In the Hoop" coffee cozy's for a 5x7?



aboveH20 said:


> I love the shirts.  They're all unique so will stand out in the crowd - not that there are crowds at WDW or DL.  I can't remember if you've been to DL before.  The last two years I said I would go back there for a change of pace but seem to end up at WDW.  Report back if you do the BIG ferris wheel  and roller coaster at California Adventure.



I am so planning on doing those things!!!!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.

He's 2 weeks old now.


----------



## danicaw

erikawolf2004 said:


> How do you make these?  Might have to make one/some



I picked up the pattern at YCMT a few years back. I think it was my first pattern from them ever. It seemed like a safe project for a beginner 
I know there are free patterns online around. Either way, super fun and great for scraps!



jenshell75 said:


> I made it !!!!!!!! YAY
> 
> I paid my deposit today for our Disney Cruise on the Dream for the December 22 -26 cruise on the Bahamas. Now I have a real reason to start sewing so this afternoon I went to my local store and purchased some more fabric and a new set of dressmaking sissors as my other have been getting used by the husband.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any dresses or clothes that they have made for a cruise??? If so I would love to see them as I need some ideas.
> 
> I am new to sewing even though I did sew alot years ago, so fingers crossed all I learnt is locked away in my memory banks.
> 
> I can't wait to see your lovely Christmas creations,
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Jen



Oh, so jealous! 



billwendy said:


> Aww - that means alot coming from you and all the others who have commented -thanks guys!! Im trying!! And Anita - thank you so much for signing up for the Big Give!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any "In the Hoop" coffee cozy's for a 5x7?
> 
> 
> 
> I am so planning on doing those things!!!!!!!



I haven't seen any, but I only have the 4x4  so I might just not have seen them.


----------



## abfight

billwendy said:


> Are there any "In the Hoop" coffee cozy's for a 5x7?
> !!!!!!!



I didn't see any coffee cozies but fivestarfonts.com has the can and bottle cozies for the 5x7 hoop.
Hope that this helps


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah for you, what did you get, don't forget to give us pictures please.
> 
> Glad to have you join us.  What kind of machine are you going to use?  What is your first project going to be.



I have a Singer machine that I bought years ago off QVC it is a bare basic bones machine. I absolutely hate it so I am aiming to get a new one eventually.

I have used it for simple projects but I think I would like to make DD some skirts.


----------



## Kimberly Hill

nejjie said:


> Just ordered my 1st sewing machine, can't wait to get it and learn!



Nejjie, we can be new sewing buddies!


----------



## cburkedavis

Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,




What about a Christmas dishtowel?  If you ordered in bulk you might be able to do that in your price range.

Colleen


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,


I have made a lot of key fobs with initials as gifts.  Just embroider the initial, and use a stabilizer that you can iron on and leave in place for a little body to it, and fold in half lengthwise, stitch down the side, tucking in the raw edges.  Add a 1 1/2 inch D ring and a split ring for keys.

You can also do the in the hoop eyeglass/sunglass case with an initial in the center.  You can find it at www.swakembroidery.com there are a few other in the hoop projects there also.



ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old



Someone else suggested the Simply Sweet jumper.  Which is quick and relatively easy.  You can also try the a-line jumper or the precious dress.  add a button hole for the feeding tube.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Thanks for the autograph quilt advice. I think I am getting my head wrapped around it a little more.  I'll just worry about how to do the binding and stuff after the squares are sewn together, right?

For those of you who have done one, could you please post pics of them again?


----------



## nejjie

Kimberly Hill said:


> Nejjie, we can be new sewing buddies!



I'm happy, I'm not alone hehe =)


----------



## 2girlsmommy

My first thread jump and I made it before page 10!
I'm so excited I finally tried a pattern (easy fits) and now I am feeling more confident!  I am making my daughters some dresses to match!  I will definitely post once I get them finished!!  

Erica


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi folks

I'm making some easy fits as Christmas gifts in a boy's size 12, misses size 12 and a juniors size 2. Does any body have a size chart for average lengths and waist sizes for the elastic for these sizes or perhaps a general size chart? They're supposed to be a surprise so I was hoping to avoid asking for measurements.

Thanks for your help!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

Hopefully, this will be a picture of one of the autograph quilts I've done.  I don't put much on the photobucket account....and I have way too much trouble getting them from Facebook....



Nini


----------



## thebeesknees

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, this will be a picture of one of the autograph quilts I've done.  I don't put much on the photobucket account....and I have way too much trouble getting them from Facebook....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, that came out great! I am thinking of doing one for my DS on our next trip. I know someone has mentioned before how they did it, but I can't seem to find this. Did you just use a regular fabric marker? Did you block off the seam allowance at all and how? And did you stabilize the squares at all before you had the character sign it? I was thinking of using about 9" squares and carrying a clipboard with us to help with the signing. I have 3 weeks until we leave, so I still have a bit of time to try to come up with something. I've made the other kids quilts, but never done one for him, so this might work out pretty well. Thanks!


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, this will be a picture of one of the autograph quilts I've done.  I don't put much on the photobucket account....and I have way too much trouble getting them from Facebook....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini





How cute is that!?!?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## teresajoy

ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old



The Portrait Peasant (on ycmt, by CarlaC) is super easy and can be modified in many different ways too! As Nini said, for the Big Gives, we have had good success putting in a buttonhole on dresses for feeding tubes. 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  It has been a long time since I have been on here!!!  Update on our 20111 trip - looks like it may be waiting   We were looking at either going in May for the flowers, or in November/December for the Christmas decorations.  We are due with baby number five in May - and we are not sure if we wil have the funds now for our November/December trip - our youngest daughter - Sam - has been in the hospital since Sunday the 31st and they still have not figured out what is going on.  But I figured I will try to plan something anyways...  We went to Disney on Ice the other week, so I will post pictures once we get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time we went I planned about a year out, but started sewing about 6 months out.  I waited to do my hems and finishing waistbands until the last month or so.  I measured the kids and went with about a size bigger than they were, and that worked for us.  Hope that helps!



I've been praying for you guys! 


tmh0206 said:


> NO! and please dont tell the principal again, I do NOT need another Tardy slip like last time!



I was wondering if I'd have to pull those out again! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Oh - one more thing... hubby bought me a serger   I just have not taken it out of the box or learned how to use it yet.



YAY!!!! I love my serger!!! It's really not as hard as it looks to use them! 



cogero said:


> okay I have been lurking here for a few weeks. Reading all the posts I am digging out my sewing machine and finding somewhere to leave it set up.



All right!!!   You could do what I did, and make the family find somewhere other than the dining room table to eat!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.


SOOOO precious!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## NiniMorris

thebeesknees said:


> Nini, that came out great! I am thinking of doing one for my DS on our next trip. I know someone has mentioned before how they did it, but I can't seem to find this. Did you just use a regular fabric marker? Did you block off the seam allowance at all and how? And did you stabilize the squares at all before you had the character sign it? I was thinking of using about 9" squares and carrying a clipboard with us to help with the signing. I have 3 weeks until we leave, so I still have a bit of time to try to come up with something. I've made the other kids quilts, but never done one for him, so this might work out pretty well. Thanks!



I 'think' the directions are in the bookmarks.

Basically, you use freezer paper (the kind you buy on a roll in the grocery store) as a stabilizer.  You iron it on the wrong side of the fabric.  I used a small clipboard to help the characters write on it.  We used fabric markers, NOT sharpies.  The brand I used was Marvy.  I did not use anything to mark off the seam lines (but probably should have.) A piece of masking tape around the edges will mark this area easily.

I think in this one my squares were 8 inches, and I cut them to 6 inches for the quilt.

I really, really wanted to do one this year using my embroidery machine to applique a picture of the character on each square and then have the character sign it, but it is not meant to be.  Maybe next trip.

A tip...the freezer paper will start to come loose with a lot of handling.  Just use the iron in the room to re-adhere it back on.  I kept mine in a ziploc type bag and left the signed ones in the room each morning.  Also, if you are like us and get mulitple Mickey signatures, write on the back where each one came from....you will be glad you did!

Nini


----------



## squirrel

NiniMorris said:


> I 'think' the directions are in the bookmarks.
> 
> Basically, you use freezer paper (the kind you buy on a roll in the grocery store) as a stabilizer.  You iron it on the wrong side of the fabric.  I used a small clipboard to help the characters write on it.  We used fabric markers, NOT sharpies.  The brand I used was Marvy.  I did not use anything to mark off the seam lines (but probably should have.) A piece of masking tape around the edges will mark this area easily.
> 
> I think in this one my squares were 8 inches, and I cut them to 6 inches for the quilt.
> 
> I really, really wanted to do one this year using my embroidery machine to applique a picture of the character on each square and then have the character sign it, but it is not meant to be.  Maybe next trip.
> 
> A tip...the freezer paper will start to come loose with a lot of handling.  Just use the iron in the room to re-adhere it back on.  I kept mine in a ziploc type bag and left the signed ones in the room each morning.  Also, if you are like us and get mulitple Mickey signatures, write on the back where each one came from....you will be glad you did!
> 
> Nini



I followed Nini's instructions and I made a frame out of cardboard to place over the 8X8 squares so the characters didn't sign to close to the edge.  I placed them both on a clipboard to make it easier for the characters to sign.


----------



## visitingapril09

100AcrePrincess said:


>



What a great photo!! What a lovely family!


----------



## miprender

Followed everyone over...glad I made it before page 10 




ms_mckenna said:


>



Those came out great. I have this pattern too but have not even attempted to try it yet.



billwendy said:


> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!



As always your shirts look great



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm here!!
> 
> What is the appropriate time line to starting sewing for a trip?  I have three children and we're scheduled for November 12th 2011.  I hate that I'm always making things the last minute, but I worry I'll guess wrong on sizes too if I start too soon.  How much could kids really grow in a year though?



I am trying to figure that out too! We have a 2 week trip in July,2011 so I figure I may start after the holidays.


----------



## Tweevil

Thanks everyone for all of your great ideas for my staff members!
I am going to check them all out now.


----------



## kidneygirl

I keep following along to get more ideas for our trip in May.  I got all of our ADR's made this week, so now I need to plan outfits.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Welcome to my world!  I started sewing a year before the trip...one kid was only 2 at the time!  I made all her stuff one size larger and made them a bit roomy so she could layer a top underneath.  I'm waiting to do the hems until after we get the pettiskirts in next week.
> 
> My real problem was my older daughter...she is now 10 and has ...started...to... develop...CURVES!!!!... I am really in a pickle over hers.  Not only that...she decided she doesn't want to wear dresses somewhere during the year!
> 
> I've got most of the dresses done, just working on the t shirts now.  I think at last count I have 34 more to go...and 19 days!
> 
> Just make a plan and stick to it!  For the dresses, I started 11 months back and did one days worth of dresses each month.  In other words, one month was spent making Minnie Mouse dresses for Chef Mickey's, one month making Snow White dresses for Biergarten...etc. Then I came up with a shirt idea for each meal and one for each park ...we are there for 10 days so it worked out great.
> 
> If I hadn't had neck surgery 2 months ago I would have made my deadline with no problems.  My goal was to have everything FINISHED for the last month....didn't quite work out that way!
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow!!  You've done a ton of work Nini!!  Thank goodness I only have one little girl, because the thought of getting to sew DRESSES for a trip this time is so overwhelming, I seriously don't even know where to start.  I've been CASEing ideas ever since I found out I was having a baby girl!  I want to make a few things matchy matchy with the boys and her together, but probably not everything.  My oldest is starting to object to matching, I guess I knew this day would come...  The boys steadily seem to gain a size each year so I think I'm safe with that, but the baby has me stumped.  She's a little smaller percentages wise than the boys were at her 2 month checkup, so I'm wondering if she'll really be in 18 month sizes like her brothers were at age one.  I like the idea of saving hem lines and waistbands for the last month though, that's smart!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.



Congratulations!!  He's ADORABLE!!  I have three too, it's amazing how your free time (aka, sewing time!) does shrink, but it's totally worth it. 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Last time we went I planned about a year out, but started sewing about 6 months out.  I waited to do my hems and finishing waistbands until the last month or so.  I measured the kids and went with about a size bigger than they were, and that worked for us.  Hope that helps!



Thank you, I think a size bigger is safe for the boys.  I guess if dresses are a little roomy, it's probably not the end of the world.  That way she can get more use out of them we we're back home.  Like I've said before, my mind is about to explode with the thought of sewing dresses for my own little girl!!


----------



## teresajoy

kidneygirl said:


> I keep following along to get more ideas for our trip in May.  I got all of our ADR's made this week, so now I need to plan outfits.



When will you be there in May? If all goes according to play, we will be there May 7-14.  I have to earn the money between now and then though.


----------



## jeniamt

100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.



He is BEAUTIFUL!  The whole family is just gorgeous.  Congratulations.  


My question may have been missed in the move.  Anyone have any experience with the Brother Embroidery PR 600 series?


----------



## masonbsc

Hey Ladies! I am having trouble logging into my DisBoutiquers account. I cant remember my password and for some reason Im not receiving an email for a new password. I was wanting to register my family for our wish trip coming up and also start contributing to The Big Give as well! I would love to make one of my tutu bags for some little girl! Just wondered if someone may know what would be wrong. Thanks so much!


----------



## kidneygirl

teresajoy said:


> When will you be there in May? If all goes according to play, we will be there May 7-14.  I have to earn the money between now and then though.



Looks like we are just going to miss you!  We will be there April 30th to May 7th.

I feel horrible because my DH bought me a Brother 3034D serger for my birthday in August and I still haven't even plugged it in.  Just the thought of threading it scares me!  One these days I'll get working!


----------



## ceemys

danicaw said:


> Cute Dress!
Click to expand...


----------



## ceemys

I'm gone for two days since I was sick and Y'all moved.  lol  Glad I made it early on.


----------



## ceemys

DisneyKings said:


> I'm finally getting around to sharing some pics from our trip last month.  I still need to upload some to photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy working on the autograph quilts, more to come!


Those Aurora and Cinderella dresses are adorable!  Great job!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok had to go feed dinner but here are the littles outfits I made. I am going to either add snaps or velcro and fake buttons to the bowling shirts. I don't do button holes and won't even try lol. I am not sure what I am doing with EEs outfit. I am either going to do a pair of ruffled jeans under it or leggings. I have no idea what we are wearing them for ... I think maybe Valentines?


 I just love the bowling shirts and the matching dress is perfect.  



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!


  I Love these!  



hudsonsinaf said:


> Oh - one more thing... hubby bought me a serger   I just have not taken it out of the box or learned how to use it yet.


  WOW a serger...I'm jealous!


----------



## billwendy

masonbsc said:


> Hey Ladies! I am having trouble logging into my DisBoutiquers account. I cant remember my password and for some reason Im not receiving an email for a new password. I was wanting to register my family for our wish trip coming up and also start contributing to The Big Give as well! I would love to make one of my tutu bags for some little girl! Just wondered if someone may know what would be wrong. Thanks so much!



Hope you figure it out!!! There are lots of little girls in both Big Gives going on right now - Alexander has a little sister, Veronica, and Emily is a wish child with a sister, Brenna and Mommy could use a bag for sure!!!!!


----------



## masonbsc

billwendy said:


> Hope you figure it out!!! There are lots of little girls in both Big Gives going on right now - Alexander has a little sister, Veronica, and Emily is a wish child with a sister, Brenna and Mommy could use a bag for sure!!!!!



would you know who I could contact?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.


Awww he is a cutie and his sister are obviously loving him.  Well done.



Kimberly Hill said:


> Nejjie, we can be new sewing buddies!


IT is fun to have support and bounce off ideas when starting out.  Linnette was my mentor and it really did help me to have a person with strong knowledge to get me going.


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the autograph quilt advice. I think I am getting my head wrapped around it a little more.  I'll just worry about how to do the binding and stuff after the squares are sewn together, right?
> 
> For those of you who have done one, could you please post pics of them again?


Nini posted a picture but I want to say that the book by Elanor Burns are super easy and great for beginners, she will cover how to add borders and how to bind.  It is easier than it looks.  You can hand sew or machine it down.



nejjie said:


> I'm happy, I'm not alone hehe =)


You both have each other and let us know when you have a question.  I can't wait to see pictures of what you make.



kidneygirl said:


> Looks like we are just going to miss you!  We will be there April 30th to May 7th.
> 
> I feel horrible because my DH bought me a Brother 3034D serger for my birthday in August and I still haven't even plugged it in.  Just the thought of threading it scares me!  One these days I'll get working!


Girl get that serger out of the box and start it up.  Bring it to a dealer and have them sit down and show you how to thread it.  It should have a colour dot system on the inside that you can follow.  Or open up the book, You can do this.  I know you can.


----------



## billwendy

masonbsc said:


> would you know who I could contact?



Try again to log in - I help out on that board, and could see where you registered on 11/3..... cant WAIT to have you over there!!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> Adorable!!!





ceemys said:


> I just love the bowling shirts and the matching dress is perfect.





babynala said:


> Love the matching outfits!





ellenbenny said:


> Adorable, and the clothes look great too!


Thank you all  


Tweevil said:


> Very cute!  I would do snaps - anytime I try to do velcro on an item it turns out wrong or not lining up correctly.
> Cutie patooties you have there!
> _
> **And... I got the th_  thing right.. woo hoo!**_


You make a good point about velcro. My husband said well you know Jack he will have a blast with the noise with the velcro. Congrats on getting the thumbnails down  


tricia said:


> I posted on Facebook too, but they look great.  Told you the bowling shirt pattern wasn't too hard.


 Thanks and yes it was not nearly as bad as I expected. 



billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!


Everything looks great! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> I would go with snaps too, I don't do button holes either-hehe....great job!





effervescent said:


> I love those outfits!  I don't blame you a bit re: the buttons, I'm a big snap person myself.  There's usually a whole lot of cursing in my sewing room when making buttonholes!


I attempted them once I got frustrated and walked away from my machine for about 3 days . 



teresajoy said:


> Buttonholes really aren't so bad!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Most machines now have a foot that attaches and it just makes the button hole.  Really it is easy.


I know if I could find my manual I could probably figure it out but since I cant find that lol I probably will jsut stick to snaps  



danicaw said:


> I


Adorable!~ 


100AcrePrincess said:


>


They are precious! 


NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, this will be a picture of one of the autograph quilts I've done.  I don't put much on the photobucket account....and I have way too much trouble getting them from Facebook....
> i


Love this quilt! 


NiniMorris said:


> I 'think' the directions are in the bookmarks.
> 
> Basically, you use freezer paper (the kind you buy on a roll in the grocery store) as a stabilizer.  You iron it on the wrong side of the fabric.  I used a small clipboard to help the characters write on it.  We used fabric markers, NOT sharpies.  The brand I used was Marvy.  I did not use anything to mark off the seam lines (but probably should have.) A piece of masking tape around the edges will mark this area easily.
> 
> I think in this one my squares were 8 inches, and I cut them to 6 inches for the quilt.
> 
> I really, really wanted to do one this year using my embroidery machine to applique a picture of the character on each square and then have the character sign it, but it is not meant to be.  Maybe next trip.
> 
> A tip...the freezer paper will start to come loose with a lot of handling.  Just use the iron in the room to re-adhere it back on.  I kept mine in a ziploc type bag and left the signed ones in the room each morning.  Also, if you are like us and get mulitple Mickey signatures, write on the back where each one came from....you will be glad you did!
> 
> Nini





squirrel said:


> I followed Nini's instructions and I made a frame out of cardboard to place over the 8X8 squares so the characters didn't sign to close to the edge.  I placed them both on a clipboard to make it easier for the characters to sign.


Thank you both for the tips I will definitely be doing this next trip! 


miprender said:


> Those came out great. I have this pattern too but have not even attempted to try it yet.


You should it is not that bad


----------



## billwendy

YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



LOVE It!! 
Great fabric choice


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



I am so jealous! I was trying to do this when we went but ran out of time and NEVER thought about using a fun fabric! I totally was making him black and had the word/sign behind him!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I am so jealous! I was trying to do this when we went but ran out of time and NEVER thought about using a fun fabric! I totally was making him black and had the word/sign behind him!



lol - I kinda copied it from a shirt I saw when we were on Daniels MAW trip back in April!!! lol!!! I had been racking my brain to figure out what to use for my shirt and then I found that in an old stash!!! I was very happy!!!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



This is adorable!!!

I'm thinking of getting an embroidery machine myself. If I got one with a 4x4 hoop, could I still do this design if I did one letter at a time and hand embroidered Mickey? I'm not sure I could afford one with a bigger hoop even though I'd love to have one.   

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## billwendy

GlassSlippers said:


> This is adorable!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an embroidery machine myself. If I got one with a 4x4 hoop, could I still do this design if I did one letter at a time and hand embroidered Mickey? I'm not sure I could afford one with a bigger hoop even though I'd love to have one.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Lori - I had to hoop 2x to do this one - once for Mickey, and once for the letters. You can do the mickey in a 4x4 - its just smaller!!!

Have you looked into home shopping network? I got my PE 770 there this summer on flex pay!!! It was the only way that I could do it!! and if you are a first time customer, you can get a coupon too!!!! It was an awesome deal for me!  I also have a Brother 270 which only does 4x4 and I did love it too!!! the designs are just much smaller - but still FUN!!! Got mine off craigslist!!

Hope you can figure out a way!! They are really fun!!

Wendy


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



I LOVE this!


----------



## blessedmomofboys

Anyone have cute ideas for boys?  We are doing WDW and Disney cruise in Feb.  My boys are 1,2, and 5.  I love the little girl dresses I've seen!!  Maybe I can make one for my 2 year old niece that's going with us.  

I LOVE the autograph quilt idea!!!


----------



## squirrel

I really want an embroidery machine.  

I did find two used ones on Craigslist-Janome350E for $500, I know most like brother on here.   The other one doesn't say what brand it is but has 3 hoops, clothsetter (?), 20 memory cards with at least 14 designs on each for $900.

I also found a Brother Serger Lock 929D for $50.  I don't have a serger.

What things do I need to know when buying second hand?  How do I know if it's a good deal, if I can't find a model similar in a store or online?

I just don't know if I can justify the cost of one at this time.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Hello everyone!  I've been lurking...but I may be around a little more this thread...we'll see!   I'm power sewing for a boutique at the twins' school, AND
on December 8th, we're taking Isabel to DLand.

Uncle and I took the twins last December, and decided this year that Busy-Belle is big enough.  She's only 2-1/2, but she thinks she's 5  My sis-in-law agrees, and thinks she'll do fine away from home for a few days 
So...I'm thinking she'll need some princess dresses, and a autograph quilt, at the very least.  I'm thinking scraps from all different Disney fabrics for that, like that beautiful twirl skirt I saw last thread.   Grandma has actually agreed to make the quilt, so that's a little relief.  

Sergers both broke last month, so I had to buy an emergency serger -- just the cheapest Singer at WalMart.  It'll do for now.  Happy sewing to me


----------



## mom2OandE

Wow!  Everything looks great!  

We leave in 3 days.  3.  I have so much sewing left undone.  Ugh.  Why do I do this.  Procrastinate.  Procrastinate.   It must be something to do with creative genes right?

So I'm simplifying a lot.  Tonight I made 5 applique tees and instead of satin stitching them all just did straight stitches around the edge.  Took about 4 hours off of that.  Tomorrow I'm going to sew, sew, sew and likely on Thursday too.  Friday is all about packing and errands for last minute items and putting together my items for the FE exchnange on our cruise.  Then Saturday we leave!  I am so excited.  I do wish I would have started my sewing earlier though.  Oh well it's about the vacations not the clothes, right? he he.


----------



## effervescent

My embroidery machine came today!!!!!    I have to pick up some thread and stabilizer in the morning, but I will be embroidering SOMETHING tomorrow!

I also just decided tonight that I need to make the kids something to wear to Princesses on Ice next week so I need to get cracking on that.  I finished Veronica's mom's shirt tonight and started the applique for Alexander's shirt.  Hopefully will have everything done tomorrow and be able to post some pics.  I also need to decide what I'm making the toddlers for Thanksgiving since we'll be going to the ILs for dinner.  Any excuse to make a cute outfit!  



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  It has been a long time since I have been on here!!!  Update on our 20111 trip - looks like it may be waiting   We were looking at either going in May for the flowers, or in November/December for the Christmas decorations.  We are due with baby number five in May - and we are not sure if we wil have the funds now for our November/December trip - our youngest daughter - Sam - has been in the hospital since Sunday the 31st and they still have not figured out what is going on.  But I figured I will try to plan something anyways...  We went to Disney on Ice the other week, so I will post pictures once we get home.



  Sorry to hear about your vacation.  I hope that things get better with your little one soon.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Oh - one more thing... hubby bought me a serger   I just have not taken it out of the box or learned how to use it yet.







100AcrePrincess said:


> He's 2 weeks old now.



He's gorgeous!  Congrats!



NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully, this will be a picture of one of the autograph quilts I've done.  I don't put much on the photobucket account....and I have way too much trouble getting them from Facebook....
> 
> Nini



I love that!  I think I'm definitely going to give that a go next year.  I usually take the autographs and make my kids a little album with the pictures of them and the character.  They do look at them, but there's only so many autograph books one needs.  I think they would really get a lot of use from the quilts.



billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



I absolutely love that one.  The fabric is just perfect for it.



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  Everything looks great!
> 
> We leave in 3 days.  3.  I have so much sewing left undone.  Ugh.  Why do I do this.  Procrastinate.  Procrastinate.   It must be something to do with creative genes right?
> 
> So I'm simplifying a lot.  Tonight I made 5 applique tees and instead of satin stitching them all just did straight stitches around the edge.  Took about 4 hours off of that.  Tomorrow I'm going to sew, sew, sew and likely on Thursday too.  Friday is all about packing and errands for last minute items and putting together my items for the FE exchnange on our cruise.  Then Saturday we leave!  I am so excited.  I do wish I would have started my sewing earlier though.  Oh well it's about the vacations not the clothes, right? he he.



I enjoy the art of procrastinating myself.    This past trip we were supposed to leave after I got off work at 3pm.  I still had costumes to finish that day and we didn't end up leaving until 7pm!  I say that I'm doing things differently this year, but with two toddlers and their crazy growth spurts I'm not sure how realistic my plan actually is.  Good luck getting everything finished up!


----------



## VBAndrea

I better get around to posting my Halloween outfits before page 10 comes and goes and I get sent to the principal's office.  I have been reading and looking at everyone's wonderful creations (including a new baby!) but have been a wee bit busy aside from that.

Here are my Shark and Dolphin based on Easy Fits and Raglan Hoodies (and now I can make dd some horse fleece pullovers b/c the raglan hoodie is easy):

FRONT:





BACK:





It was a little challenging sewing with some of the ginormous foam pieces but I can't complain -- dh got the foam from some packing at work so it was free!  And ds's pants have no fins on them so he now has an instant pair of new pj bottoms.  No clue what to do with the other large pieces -- I guess I'll save them for a while if the kids want to play dress up, but the costumes are very space occupying.  And thankfully it was a little cooler on Halloween -- it's was in the 80's the week prior and dd complained about how hot the costume was during a fitting -- she still complained Hallowwen night as well, but at least it was bearable.

And these are Big Give bowling shirts I did for Michael's Big Give.  I was worried about doing the small size for the one year old but it was easy and turned out so stinkin' cute.  And my good ol' cheap Singer that drives me nuts with cleaning the bobbin comparment all the time has the easiest foot for doing buttonholes.  I have never goofed on a single one and would like to attempt a bowling shirt without the placket.






I will definitely participate in more Big Gives in the future -- though may not have much time until after Christmas -- I am swamped with other things right now.


----------



## birdie757

billwendy said:


> lol - I kinda copied it from a shirt I saw when we were on Daniels MAW trip back in April!!! lol!!! I had been racking my brain to figure out what to use for my shirt and then I found that in an old stash!!! I was very happy!!!!


  When we were there in May I saw those shirts and bags too and took a picture so I could digitize it.  I haven't found the perfect fabric yet though.  I love the fabric you used!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.


Awe...he is so cute!  He can be buddies with my Emily...she is 6 weeks old now 

I haven't sewn much forever and my SIL asked me to make my niece a custom dress with embroidery matching her party invites.  I was barely able to get it done this weekend for her party this weekend and now dd is begging me to make her a dress to match her party theme.  So I was up last night working on a vida for her and AFTER I had attached all the but ruffles and was attaching the upper back piece I spazzed out and gashed the bodice with my serger!  I had barely enough of the fabric left to replace it but now I will be spending my morning picking out topstiching, serging and basting stitches   With both my big girl and my baby sick right now with upper respiratory and ear infections this dress is turning out to be a bigger challenge then rushing to finish customs for a trip!


----------



## birdie757

I found this FREE cup and can cozy pattern from kwik sew last night and thought I would pass it along since everyone was talking about them yesterday.


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Got my shirts finished for Alexander's big give - His is a Birthday shirt because it will be his birthday when he is there!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a shirt I made for Bill for our trip - I want to make one for me too, but dont have a fabric I LOVE to put in it!!! lol - I'll find something!! I wanted to do the frayed edges thing, but was askeered to!!!


Cute birthday shirt.  The princess shirt came out really nice and I like how you  put the year on the Disneyland t-shirts.  



Kimberly Hill said:


> Made it over and I'm done lurking... I just ordered the (DISBoutiquer recommended) Brother CS6000i from Amazon.com with Prime free 2-day shipping. C'mon Thursday!!!


s 
Congrats on the new machine, happy sewing.  Be sure to post some of your creations.  



danicaw said:


> Its been soo long since was here I forgot my password... that just makes me sad.
> 
> But life seems to be slowing down and I am loving the pics you all are posting.
> I have not had time to sew since the summer and I think I posted this dress when it was completed. But here it is in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see where this is going... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had a blast at WDW in Aug and she wore the dress yesterday to Disney on Ice... with a turtleneck and leggings . It held up great, even with the trip to Donald's boat. (forgive me if I posted the action shots before)
> I have a apron in the works for my MIL. And then I am going to make myself a few handbags... yup, a few. A girl can never have to many, right?
> 
> We are planning to return to WDW in just over a year, and there is a small chance my 3 nieces might join us, along with Grandma and Grandpa
> If that turns out to be the plan, I might want to make a few outfits for the kids.... 4 girls (ages 9-4) and an 8 year old boy. I will be lurking for ideas. And I will try not to be a stranger


This dress is really cute, I love the little yellow flower on the lapel.  What cute pictures.  Looks like she enjoyed her time at Donald's boat.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Hiya guys and gals.
> I've been only lurking in the past few threads just because I felt like I couldn't keep up! Have been super busy and sick and stuff.
> I'm doing the big push of sewing for our big December trip.
> Looks like I will have to buy a new machine in the process too.
> Don't think I will ever be buying a secondhand anything again. I've had trouble with the Bernina since I got it. I LOOOOOVE the sewing part, but I have so much trouble with the embroidery part. The bobbin thread ALWAYS shows. I've had it serviced 3 times and it will appear to work and then bobbin thread again.
> Bought a new bobbin case and everything.
> I think its time to stop throwing money at it and move on.
> Working on several things right now. I tend to hop from one thing to another. Focusing on smocking project right now since I don't want to ruin more of my precious fabric with bad embroidery.


Sorry you are having so much trouble with your machine.  



jenshell75 said:


> I made it !!!!!!!! YAY
> 
> I paid my deposit today for our Disney Cruise on the Dream for the December 22 -26 cruise on the Bahamas. Now I have a real reason to start sewing so this afternoon I went to my local store and purchased some more fabric and a new set of dressmaking sissors as my other have been getting used by the husband.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any dresses or clothes that they have made for a cruise??? If so I would love to see them as I need some ideas.
> 
> I am new to sewing even though I did sew alot years ago, so fingers crossed all I learnt is locked away in my memory banks.
> 
> I can't wait to see your lovely Christmas creations,
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Jen


Congratulations on your cruise!  I've never been on a cruise but it is on my list.  There have been lots of things that would lend themselves to a cruise - pirate stuff, things with a red or navy color scheme and some things that were specific to the resturants or shows on the cruise ships.  



nejjie said:


> Just ordered my 1st sewing machine, can't wait to get it and learn!


Congratulations - don't forget to post.  



ttfn0205 said:


> I have been lurking for a bit now and feel like jumping in.  I want to make outfits for my 2 neices for their trip next Nov.of 11.  What is the best
> basic dress to make?  I do not have an emboridery machine so any embellishments will be done by hand.  Thaks for your ideas in advance
> I should mention the 2 year old has special needs and has a feeding tube in her tummy so waste bands should be adjustable as far as up down.  Graces big sister is 4 years old


Like others have said, the Simply Sweet dress is fairly easy and goes together quickly with lots of options - like making it a top and wearing it with matching pants or leggings.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> I made page 6.  I guess that's pretty good considering how little time I have these days.  But I have good reason at least.
> 
> He's 2 weeks old now.


That is a pretty good reason for being away from the computer!  What a sweet baby boy and a beautiful family. 



billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!


Great fabric choice, I love it.  



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  Everything looks great!
> 
> We leave in 3 days.  3.  I have so much sewing left undone.  Ugh.  Why do I do this.  Procrastinate.  Procrastinate.   It must be something to do with creative genes right?
> 
> So I'm simplifying a lot.  Tonight I made 5 applique tees and instead of satin stitching them all just did straight stitches around the edge.  Took about 4 hours off of that.  Tomorrow I'm going to sew, sew, sew and likely on Thursday too.  Friday is all about packing and errands for last minute items and putting together my items for the FE exchnange on our cruise.  Then Saturday we leave!  I am so excited.  I do wish I would have started my sewing earlier though.  Oh well it's about the vacations not the clothes, right? he he.


Hope you have a great time on your trip.  There never seems to be enough time to get it all done but it sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## masonbsc

billwendy said:


> Try again to log in - I help out on that board, and could see where you registered on 11/3..... cant WAIT to have you over there!!!!



YAY! It worked finally! I cant wait to get started!!! It may be after our wish trip coming up that I get started tho. I dont want to overload myself lol. 
Just another question.  Do you sign up to be a Big Give family, or are you invited? I was hoping someone would be so gracious enough to make our kids matching tshirts. 

Everyone has great looking things! I am really excited to be a part of The Big Give! Its awesome to be able to make a child smile that has been through so much. As a mom that has been through it myself I know the emotions and tears that come with remission. You are so thankful but yet cautious because relapse is always a possibility. So any chance you get to make a child smile, we should take advantage of that moment!


----------



## ellenbenny

I've gotten behind, but wanted to say great stuff has been posted.  

Cute new baby!

Love all the t-shirts Wendy!  I keep getting more ideas of things I want to make and that is not always a good thing!  My family already thinks I'm crazy!

Welcome to the newbies, can't wait to see pictures of your creations!

Sorry to whoever I have missed, I have been reading along but not replying as I go, my bad!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Oh the best time is wee hours in the morning before everyone gets up.  The house is still and I have time to myself.



billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!


Very cute Wendy, on saw on FB that was a Heather design.  Sweet.



blessedmomofboys said:


> Anyone have cute ideas for boys?  We are doing WDW and Disney cruise in Feb.  My boys are 1,2, and 5.  I love the little girl dresses I've seen!!  Maybe I can make one for my 2 year old niece that's going with us.


As the mom of a boy and I dress Dad too, two words Bowling Shirt.  It is versatile and can be used to create almost anything.  Just changing the directions of the panels changes the shirt.  Have fun and enjoy your trip.


squirrel said:


> I really want an embroidery machine.
> 
> I did find two used ones on Craigslist-Janome350E for $500, I know most like brother on here.   The other one doesn't say what brand it is but has 3 hoops, clothsetter (?), 20 memory cards with at least 14 designs on each for $900.
> 
> I also found a Brother Serger Lock 929D for $50.  I don't have a serger.
> 
> What things do I need to know when buying second hand?  How do I know if it's a good deal, if I can't find a model similar in a store or online?
> 
> I just don't know if I can justify the cost of one at this time.


Hi, I would compare the going price in the store, check history of sold items on Ebay and also the stitch count on the machine.  Ask about yearly maintenance on the machine.  Be very careful about scams on Craigslist, I found several.  The key was I used two different emails and got the same response back to both.  They were in Canada relocating, etc.  RUN!!!  

I like Brother but that is just me.  I am excited for you and can't wait to see what you get.



fairygoodmother said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been lurking...but I may be around a little more this thread...we'll see!   I'm power sewing for a boutique at the twins' school, AND
> on December 8th, we're taking Isabel to DLand.
> 
> Uncle and I took the twins last December, and decided this year that Busy-Belle is big enough.  She's only 2-1/2, but she thinks she's 5  My sis-in-law agrees, and thinks she'll do fine away from home for a few days
> So...I'm thinking she'll need some princess dresses, and a autograph quilt, at the very least.  I'm thinking scraps from all different Disney fabrics for that, like that beautiful twirl skirt I saw last thread.   Grandma has actually agreed to make the quilt, so that's a little relief.
> 
> Sergers both broke last month, so I had to buy an emergency serger -- just the cheapest Singer at WalMart.  It'll do for now.  Happy sewing to me


Have a great trip and congrats on the new immediate serger.  I hate when machines break.  It sounds like you are very busy.  Please post pictures of what you make and the quilt grandma makes.



mom2OandE said:


> Wow!  Everything looks great!
> 
> We leave in 3 days.  3.  I have so much sewing left undone.  Ugh.  Why do I do this.  Procrastinate.  Procrastinate.   It must be something to do with creative genes right?
> 
> So I'm simplifying a lot.  Tonight I made 5 applique tees and instead of satin stitching them all just did straight stitches around the edge.  Took about 4 hours off of that.  Tomorrow I'm going to sew, sew, sew and likely on Thursday too.  Friday is all about packing and errands for last minute items and putting together my items for the FE exchnange on our cruise.  Then Saturday we leave!  I am so excited.  I do wish I would have started my sewing earlier though.  Oh well it's about the vacations not the clothes, right? he he.


You are so busy!  You will get it all done because....well time is almost up.  Yeah a trip in just a few days.  Please let us see the T shirts, nothing wrong with a straight stitch at all.  Good luck and  you will get it done.



VBAndrea said:


> I better get around to posting my Halloween outfits before page 10 comes and goes and I get sent to the principal's office.  I have been reading and looking at everyone's wonderful creations (including a new baby!) but have been a wee bit busy aside from that.
> 
> Here are my Shark and Dolphin based on Easy Fits and Raglan Hoodies (and now I can make dd some horse fleece pullovers b/c the raglan hoodie is easy):
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little challenging sewing with some of the ginormous foam pieces but I can't complain -- dh got the foam from some packing at work so it was free!  And ds's pants have no fins on them so he now has an instant pair of new pj bottoms.  No clue what to do with the other large pieces -- I guess I'll save them for a while if the kids want to play dress up, but the costumes are very space occupying.  And thankfully it was a little cooler on Halloween -- it's was in the 80's the week prior and dd complained about how hot the costume was during a fitting -- she still complained Hallowwen night as well, but at least it was bearable.
> 
> And these are Big Give bowling shirts I did for Michael's Big Give.  I was worried about doing the small size for the one year old but it was easy and turned out so stinkin' cute.  And my good ol' cheap Singer that drives me nuts with cleaning the bobbin comparment all the time has the easiest foot for doing buttonholes.  I have never goofed on a single one and would like to attempt a bowling shirt without the placket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely participate in more Big Gives in the future -- though may not have much time until after Christmas -- I am swamped with other things right now.


The costumes are just amazing.  Wow, you are very good to create such work!  I just love the bowling shirts and the button holes are easy.  Thanks for doing the gives.  


birdie757 said:


> I haven't sewn much forever and my SIL asked me to make my niece a custom dress with embroidery matching her party invites.  I was barely able to get it done this weekend for her party this weekend and now dd is begging me to make her a dress to match her party theme.  So I was up last night working on a vida for her and AFTER I had attached all the but ruffles and was attaching the upper back piece I spazzed out and gashed the bodice with my serger!  I had barely enough of the fabric left to replace it but now I will be spending my morning picking out topstiching, serging and basting stitches   With both my big girl and my baby sick right now with upper respiratory and ear infections this dress is turning out to be a bigger challenge then rushing to finish customs for a trip!


OH birdie, I am sorry about the bodice on the dress.  You really do have so much going on with sick ones at home.  Could someone else finish it for you? So sorry you had to take this on at a bad time.  Hope the girls get felling better soon.



birdie757 said:


> I found this FREE cup and can cozy pattern from kwik sew last night and thought I would pass it along since everyone was talking about them yesterday.


Oh thank you so very much!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out. 






And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there. 






I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.


----------



## masonbsc

Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well! 

Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE] 













Some hairclips:





I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that! 
~Steph


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!



Love the fabric.  I prob. would have done just boring old black, but I like this much much more.



VBAndrea said:


> I better get around to posting my Halloween outfits before page 10 comes and goes and I get sent to the principal's office.  I have been reading and looking at everyone's wonderful creations (including a new baby!) but have been a wee bit busy aside from that.
> 
> Here are my Shark and Dolphin based on Easy Fits and Raglan Hoodies (and now I can make dd some horse fleece pullovers b/c the raglan hoodie is easy):
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little challenging sewing with some of the ginormous foam pieces but I can't complain -- dh got the foam from some packing at work so it was free!  And ds's pants have no fins on them so he now has an instant pair of new pj bottoms.  No clue what to do with the other large pieces -- I guess I'll save them for a while if the kids want to play dress up, but the costumes are very space occupying.  And thankfully it was a little cooler on Halloween -- it's was in the 80's the week prior and dd complained about how hot the costume was during a fitting -- she still complained Hallowwen night as well, but at least it was bearable.
> 
> And these are Big Give bowling shirts I did for Michael's Big Give.  I was worried about doing the small size for the one year old but it was easy and turned out so stinkin' cute.  And my good ol' cheap Singer that drives me nuts with cleaning the bobbin comparment all the time has the easiest foot for doing buttonholes.  I have never goofed on a single one and would like to attempt a bowling shirt without the placket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely participate in more Big Gives in the future -- though may not have much time until after Christmas -- I am swamped with other things right now.



Cool.  Amazing what you can do with the raglan and the Easy Fits.  (I did a penguin, you did these, Heather sue did a killer whale)

Also, great bowling shirts, I love that pattern.



jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.



Awesome P and F.  so sweet of you to make a dress for the little girl.  It is nice when someone is interested like that.  We have a neighbour girl that is the same.  If she is playing with DS she has to come see what I am making.

And thanks for posting pics on here too.  (sometimes I go to your etsy account just to see all the great stuff you do)


----------



## visitingapril09

squirrel said:


> I really want an embroidery machine.
> 
> I did find two used ones on Craigslist-Janome350E for $500, I know most like brother on here.   The other one doesn't say what brand it is but has 3 hoops, clothsetter (?), 20 memory cards with at least 14 designs on each for $900.
> 
> I also found a Brother Serger Lock 929D for $50.  I don't have a serger.
> 
> What things do I need to know when buying second hand?  How do I know if it's a good deal, if I can't find a model similar in a store or online?
> 
> I just don't know if I can justify the cost of one at this time.



I am always looking on CL and can only find $2000 and up ones! I wonder, too, where the best place is in the lower mainland to buy one.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> SOOOO precious!!!!!! Congratulations!





visitingapril09 said:


> What a great photo!! What a lovely family!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Congratulations!!  He's ADORABLE!!  I have three too, it's amazing how your free time (aka, sewing time!) does shrink, but it's totally worth it.





jeniamt said:


> He is BEAUTIFUL!  The whole family is just gorgeous.  Congratulations.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Awww he is a cutie and his sister are obviously loving him.  Well done.





effervescent said:


> He's gorgeous!  Congrats!





birdie757 said:


> Awe...he is so cute!  He can be buddies with my Emily...she is 6 weeks old now





babynala said:


> That is a pretty good reason for being away from the computer!  What a sweet baby boy and a beautiful family.





ellenbenny said:


> Cute new baby!



Thanks everyone.  His big sisters are loving having a baby brother.  They both want to love on him all the time.  DD7 gets a bit jealous that she has to go to school & dd4 gets to spend more time with him.



VBAndrea said:


> BACK:


Great costumes!  I donated several of our old costumes to the library for their costume closet.  I was in the same boat with not really enough space to store them, but I didn't want to just get rid of them so donating them worked really well.



jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.



Love the shirts!  
How sweet that she wanted to know everything you were doing.  My dd's are the same way.


----------



## tmh0206

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those turned out GREAT!!! I love them and so will the boys who are getting them in the big give! great job!!!
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that dress is so sweet and it is so cute that she wanted to learn from you while you were cutting patterns.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Those halloween costumes are fabulous!!!  Jessica I love the P & F tees!  How sweet you are to make that Minnie dress too!

I asked this question on the last page of the previous thread...didn't see a response so I'm asking again.


My DD loves to dress like her American Girl doll.  I think I can pull the machine back out for her because its something we can do together.  I have done peasant tops/dresse in the past.  Very beginning sewing levels.  What patterns would you recommend for matching sets?  Are there patterns for dolls for peasant tops or dresses?  How about skirts or pants?  Thanks!


----------



## ncmomof2

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




I love the Phineas and Freb!  My boys would love it!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have not been doing much sewing since we got back from our trip but I did make my boys halloween pirate costumes.  Here they are:











Here is on with the girls.  They are Disney outfits but I thought I wuld add them because they were so cute!






I have started some Christmas sewing.  I have made a pillowcase for a friend and an apron for my SIL.  I have a bag to make and two dresses for my daughters.  I plan to make a feliz.  I am kind of nervous about it!  I bought fabric that has a pattern of snowmen.  Will it look ok with the overdress being in three pieces?  Also, what size ruffles should I make for a 2T and a 5T? TIA!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Because it is 10 degrees outside I am working on the straight patchwork quilt for oldest DD in college.  Why does she have a california king bed.  Hence the first quilt I make without a pattern, straight patchwork with ties all in pastels.

Now to get the kitten to stop running around in the strips when I lay it out.


----------



## NiniMorris

Question....we are going to our first MVMCP this year...what do you think about us all wearing Santa Hats with bells?  Too corny?


Nini


----------



## cogero

I like it.

We are going to WDW from 12/23-27 this year and I already have the santa hats packed


----------



## tricia

Camping Griswalds said:


> Those halloween costumes are fabulous!!!  Jessica I love the P & F tees!  How sweet you are to make that Minnie dress too!
> 
> I asked this question on the last page of the previous thread...didn't see a response so I'm asking again.
> 
> 
> My DD loves to dress like her American Girl doll.  I think I can pull the machine back out for her because its something we can do together.  I have done peasant tops/dresse in the past.  Very beginning sewing levels.  What patterns would you recommend for matching sets?  Are there patterns for dolls for peasant tops or dresses?  How about skirts or pants?  Thanks!



I thought Teresa and I both answered you, but probably easy to miss amidst all the good stuff posted at the end of last thread.

CarlaC has patterns for the Portrait Peasant, twirl skirt, easy fits, and A-Line in both kid and doll sizes.  I believe if you purchase the kid size you get the doll size for free.

All CarlaC's patterns are easy.

ETA:  I just checked, and the Bowling shirt, Twirl Scalopini, festive Vest, Raglan and Simply Sweet also have doll patterns included.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

tricia said:


> I thought Teresa and I both answered you, but probably easy to miss amidst all the good stuff posted at the end of last thread.
> 
> CarlaC has patterns for the Portrait Peasant, twirl skirt, easy fits, and A-Line in both kid and doll sizes.  I believe if you purchase the kid size you get the doll size for free.
> 
> All CarlaC's patterns are easy.
> 
> ETA:  I just checked, and the Bowling shirt, Twirl Scalopini, festive Vest, Raglan and Simply Sweet also have doll patterns included.



Thank you!  I didn't see the answers before!  I appreciate your help so much!


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.



The dress is really cute but  Phineas and Ferb!!!!  Outstanding!!!!  I think my ds is going to need something similar if I ever get the time.



masonbsc said:


> Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well!
> 
> Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hairclips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that!
> ~Steph



Everything would be great for gifts -- those pillows are just fabulous!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Great costumes!  I donated several of our old costumes to the library for their costume closet.  I was in the same boat with not really enough space to store them, but I didn't want to just get rid of them so donating them worked really well.


I wish our library had something like that.  I'm sure I could find some place to donate them -- great idea.



ncmomof2 said:


> I have not been doing much sewing since we got back from our trip but I did make my boys halloween pirate costumes.  Here they are:
> 
> Here is on with the girls.  They are Disney outfits but I thought I wuld add them because they were so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started some Christmas sewing.  I have made a pillowcase for a friend and an apron for my SIL.  I have a bag to make and two dresses for my daughters.  I plan to make a feliz.  I am kind of nervous about it!  I bought fabric that has a pattern of snowmen.  Will it look ok with the overdress being in three pieces?  Also, what size ruffles should I make for a 2T and a 5T? TIA!


Great pirates and I love the pic with all the kids.  I also love the stone on your house!



NiniMorris said:


> Question....we are going to our first MVMCP this year...what do you think about us all wearing Santa Hats with bells?  Too corny?
> 
> 
> Nini



I would do it -- I'd never be able to talk ds and dh into it, but if your family is game I think it would be great.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

WENDY  I sent you a PM on the Give board....

Sorry to yell...having a REAL bad day!


----------



## McDuck

This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):






Close up of the infamous applique:





Skirt:





Lining and tulle layer of skirt:





This is a favorite of Kaity's so far.


----------



## cburkedavis

Those bowling shirts are soooo cute!

Colleen

Yay!!  I can do pics now!


----------



## GlassSlippers

birdie757 said:


> I found this FREE cup and can cozy pattern from kwik sew last night and thought I would pass it along since everyone was talking about them yesterday.




Thanks! Now I won't be winging it when I make mine!

Lori in East podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Wow! Y'all weren't kidding when you said Coats and Clark thread wasn't the thing to use! In the past, I always thought that I was doing something wrong or something was the matter with my machine because the thread kept getting wound around the spindle that holds the bobbin. I was making some Easy Fits yesterday and that kept happening. I switched from the C&C to some thread that I got in a bargain bin somewhere and bye bye frustration! I'm going to have quite a time finding another brand of thread here in East Podunk, but I'm hoping to hit the fabric outlet when we go home to Minneapolis for Christmas and stock up there.

Thanks for solving my problem for me!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ttfn0205

Thanks for your suggestions, I shall order the simply sweet pattern this week.  I love the idea about the button hole for her feeding tube.  I am wondering as a newbie where you get your applique patterns?  Do they come with these machines you all speak of or can any machine hand applique?
Thanks for your help


----------



## babynala

VBAndrea said:


> I better get around to posting my Halloween outfits before page 10 comes and goes and I get sent to the principal's office.  I have been reading and looking at everyone's wonderful creations (including a new baby!) but have been a wee bit busy aside from that.
> 
> Here are my Shark and Dolphin based on Easy Fits and Raglan Hoodies (and now I can make dd some horse fleece pullovers b/c the raglan hoodie is easy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These are awesome
I still need to post my kids Halloween costumes.  guess I better get the pictures off the camera first.



masonbsc said:


> Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well!
> 
> Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hairclips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that!
> ~Steph



The pillows are great.  I love that they are so colorful and personal.  



NiniMorris said:


> Question....we are going to our first MVMCP this year...what do you think about us all wearing Santa Hats with bells?  Too corny?
> 
> Nini


No such thing as too corney at MVMCP.  Lots of people wear Christmas inspired hats and stuff at all the parks, not just at MVMCP.


----------



## squirrel

ttfn0205 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I shall order the simply sweet pattern this week.  I love the idea about the button hole for her feeding tube.  I am wondering as a newbie where you get your applique patterns?  Do they come with these machines you all speak of or can any machine hand applique?
> Thanks for your help



A lot of them have embroidery machines.  I have only done a few appliques by hand (that means using my sewing machine).  Just pick the shape you would like and cut it out.  Leave extra fabric, if you are cutting out a character as you need to stitch around the outside.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.



I love all your work so I am glad you are going to post more!!  I don't know much about P&F, but if my boys were still little I bet I would!!  Love the minnie dress!



masonbsc said:


> Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well!
> 
> Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hairclips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that!
> ~Steph




I think these would all be great for big gives!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have not been doing much sewing since we got back from our trip but I did make my boys halloween pirate costumes.  Here they are:
> 
> Here is on with the girls.  They are Disney outfits but I thought I wuld add them because they were so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started some Christmas sewing.  I have made a pillowcase for a friend and an apron for my SIL.  I have a bag to make and two dresses for my daughters.  I plan to make a feliz.  I am kind of nervous about it!  I bought fabric that has a pattern of snowmen.  Will it look ok with the overdress being in three pieces?  Also, what size ruffles should I make for a 2T and a 5T? TIA!



Your work is always awesome and your kids are just so darn cute!



McDuck said:


> This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the infamous applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining and tulle layer of skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a favorite of Kaity's so far.



That came out really great!


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.




Wonderful.  I especially like the Phineas and Ferb shirts.  (Couldn't figure out how to make them smaller ).




ncmomof2 said:


> I have not been doing much sewing since we got back from our trip but I did make my boys halloween pirate costumes.  Here they are:



WOW!  I alternate between wishing I had done more sewing when my sons were younger and being thankful DIS wasn't around then 'cuz I would have gone crazy!  The outfits are amazing.



McDuck said:


> This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the infamous applique:



I LOVE IT!

*And please pass along to your husband (Mr. Mc Duck?) thanks from me and millions of other Americans for his service in the US Navy .  He's probably one of the few people who does NOT get Veteran's Day off. *

I meant to "grab" the name pillows, too, but apparently didn't.  Nice work, and you've given some of us ideas for holiday gifts.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

LOVE the P and F shirts Jessica!! Pirates and Princesses are too CUTE!! Can Cozies are awesome!! 

Here is a picture of Emily's Kid Kart Wheelchair. She is one of our current Big Give cutie pies. ANyone have any ideas of how to disneyfy this at all? ANyone creative???????? Would LOVE some help with a few more outfits, maybe something for mom and dad???? Pretty please??? THANKS!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I just fell in love with Emily's family! The red haired oldest boy is so adorable!! Well, they all are! I was wondering what the stroller/cart looked like. I am not good with creative but I just want to take her and hug her!!

Thank you for the compliments everyone. I am not sure I like the show P&F, it always seems loud and obnoxious but I try not to pay attention to it so have never actually seen it. I love the beginning song though and it is super catchy. We don't have Disney channel so I only have to listen when on vacation.

I copy my pictures from facebook so they always seem so big and won't shrink. Sorry!

I love the pillows and clips and pirates and bowling shirts and love the mgm dress! I have seen that fabric and always thought cars but never had an idea. It just all goes together so well!


----------



## h518may

I missed a lot in just 5 days of being away.  I skimmed through the back pages and saw some very cute things.

To start let me say this was my first Disney trip making costumes.  I want very good at taking pictures, but this is what I have(there are a few more on the photopass card).

First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.





Second day was Epcot





Day three I made a Christmas Dress for breakfast at 1900 parke fair.









And I made DS a Cheshire cat t-shirt





And last was DHS so I made toy story dress and top, but the only picture of them in them are on photopass.





We also did Belles Christmas dress, but it is also on photopass.  DD wore it to the castle and got lots of comments from the princesses.


----------



## ceemys

VBAndrea said:


> I better get around to posting my Halloween outfits before page 10 comes and goes and I get sent to the principal's office.  I have been reading and looking at everyone's wonderful creations (including a new baby!) but have been a wee bit busy aside from that.
> 
> Here are my Shark and Dolphin based on Easy Fits and Raglan Hoodies (and now I can make dd some horse fleece pullovers b/c the raglan hoodie is easy):
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little challenging sewing with some of the ginormous foam pieces but I can't complain -- dh got the foam from some packing at work so it was free!  And ds's pants have no fins on them so he now has an instant pair of new pj bottoms.  No clue what to do with the other large pieces -- I guess I'll save them for a while if the kids want to play dress up, but the costumes are very space occupying.  And thankfully it was a little cooler on Halloween -- it's was in the 80's the week prior and dd complained about how hot the costume was during a fitting -- she still complained Hallowwen night as well, but at least it was bearable.
> 
> And these are Big Give bowling shirts I did for Michael's Big Give.  I was worried about doing the small size for the one year old but it was easy and turned out so stinkin' cute.  And my good ol' cheap Singer that drives me nuts with cleaning the bobbin comparment all the time has the easiest foot for doing buttonholes.  I have never goofed on a single one and would like to attempt a bowling shirt without the placket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely participate in more Big Gives in the future -- though may not have much time until after Christmas -- I am swamped with other things right now.



Those are awesome!!  You did a great job!


----------



## ceemys

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!


Fun colors!  Cute!


----------



## ceemys

jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.


Those shirts are absolutely adorable!  And the dress...too cute!!



masonbsc said:


> Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well!
> 
> Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hairclips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that!
> ~Steph



Man I sure wish I had a the capability to do pillows!  Those are super cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have not been doing much sewing since we got back from our trip but I did make my boys halloween pirate costumes.  Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is on with the girls.  They are Disney outfits but I thought I wuld add them because they were so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started some Christmas sewing.  I have made a pillowcase for a friend and an apron for my SIL.  I have a bag to make and two dresses for my daughters.  I plan to make a feliz.  I am kind of nervous about it!  I bought fabric that has a pattern of snowmen.  Will it look ok with the overdress being in three pieces?  Also, what size ruffles should I make for a 2T and a 5T? TIA!


Argh!  Pirates!  Great job!


----------



## carrie6466

Hello everyone, I missed the first 10 pages, just wanted to jump in and say hi ::waves::


----------



## SallyfromDE

Kinda late getting here... used the Floo network and it took me to Diagon Alley. I decided to walk over since I had trouble with directions. 



Tweevil said:


> *Need your ideas please!  Christmas Gift Related*
> 
> I have 53 staff members and want to give them something for Christmas.  I have done baked goods, ornaments, mugs, personalized wooden things and other stuff in the past - usually things I make.  I was thinking of doing something on the emb machine this year.
> 
> Anybody know what I could make (I could start now...) that would be around $1 or 1.50 per person to make in supplies?
> 
> Any ideas are greatly welcome as I have to stick to my budget and this one always kills me... I miss the days of 15 staffers - I did neat emb lap blankets and wooden snowmen - I can't do that for over 50 I would die....
> 
> Thanks for your help,



Okay, it's kind of goofy, but I embroidered toilet paper for my co workers. I hear that they sell for an easy $10 at craft shows. I put a snowman face on it, then used the basket wrap to make it fancy with tons of curling ribbon. I "think" I got the pattern from YCMT. 



mom2OandE said:


> We leave in 3 days.  3.  I have so much sewing left undone.  Ugh.  Why do I do this.  Procrastinate.  Procrastinate.   It must be something to do with creative genes right?
> 
> .



I'm waiting for them to come out with a pill for that.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Have you looked into home shopping network? I got my PE 770 there this summer on flex pay!!! It was the only way that I could do it!! and if you are a first time customer, you can get a coupon too!!!! It was an awesome deal for me!  I also have a Brother 270 which only does 4x4 and I did love it too!!! the designs are just much smaller - but still FUN!!! Got mine off craigslist!!
> 
> Hope you can figure out a way!! They are really fun!!
> 
> Wendy



Just received my PE770 in today and it was cheaper at ***mart with only  $.97 shipping to my house



VBAndrea said:


> .



Love this shirt. I need so many ideas for my sons for our trip.



jessica52877 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love this especially P&F.



GlassSlippers said:


> Wow! Y'all weren't kidding when you said Coats and Clark thread wasn't the thing to use! In the past, I always thought that I was doing something wrong or something was the matter with my machine because the thread kept getting wound around the spindle that holds the bobbin. I was making some Easy Fits yesterday and that kept happening. I switched from the C&C to some thread that I got in a bargain bin somewhere and bye bye frustration! I'm going to have quite a time finding another brand of thread here in East Podunk, but I'm hoping to hit the fabric outlet when we go home to Minneapolis for Christmas and stock up there.
> 
> Thanks for solving my problem for me!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I was able to order some thread (it starts with a G) from online at Joannes. It came in a display case and everything. I ordered in during Labor day when they had a huge sale.



jessica52877 said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone. I am not sure I like the show P&F, it always seems loud and obnoxious but I try not to pay attention to it so have never actually seen it. I love the beginning song though and it is super catchy. We don't have Disney channel so I only have to listen when on vacation.



We love P&F at our house. It actually is really cute and the boys are so good, especially to their sister. 



h518may said:


> Second day was Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three I made a Christmas Dress for breakfast at 1900 parke fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last was DHS so I made toy story dress and top, but the only picture of them in them are on photopass.



Everything came out beautiful.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, it's kind of goofy, but I embroidered toilet paper for my co workers. I hear that they sell for an easy $10 at craft shows. I put a snowman face on it, then used the basket wrap to make it fancy with tons of curling ribbon. I "think" I got the pattern from YCMT.



I did that for my daughter and daughter in law for part of their Easter present!  They were a big hit!  I monogrammed them....they both have them in their guest bathroom.

Reallllllllly quick!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

h518may said:


> I missed a lot in just 5 days of being away.  I skimmed through the back pages and saw some very cute things.
> 
> To start let me say this was my first Disney trip making costumes.  I want very good at taking pictures, but this is what I have(there are a few more on the photopass card).
> 
> First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three I made a Christmas Dress for breakfast at 1900 parke fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DS a Cheshire cat t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last was DHS so I made toy story dress and top, but the only picture of them in them are on photopass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also did Belles Christmas dress, but it is also on photopass.  DD wore it to the castle and got lots of comments from the princesses.



Really CUTE!! Especially love the Christmas dress!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We are back! I will post pics later - maybe tomorrow. Had a good time, already wish we were back, already making plans for January & June!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> LOVE the P and F shirts Jessica!! Pirates and Princesses are too CUTE!! Can Cozies are awesome!!
> 
> Here is a picture of Emily's Kid Kart Wheelchair. She is one of our current Big Give cutie pies. ANyone have any ideas of how to disneyfy this at all? ANyone creative???????? Would LOVE some help with a few more outfits, maybe something for mom and dad???? Pretty please??? THANKS!!!!!



They sell stroller/wheelchair costumes and they are very easy to make.  A little girl who used to go to school with my oldest had them and I know mom would buy them.   If you get the measurements I can try to explain it better.   You can make tutus that attach by velco to the bars and also a chair costume out of fleece.  PM me if I am not explaining well.  


Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).   

Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> They sell stroller/wheelchair costumes and they are very easy to make.  A little girl who used to go to school with my oldest had them and I know mom would buy them.   If you get the measurements I can try to explain it better.   You can make tutus that attach by velco to the bars and also a chair costume out of fleece.  PM me if I am not explaining well.
> 
> 
> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.



 Saying prayers for you and your dad.....

I'd LOVE it if you could help with Emily's wheelchair - what measurements would you need? I can get them for you!!!!!!! Im so excited!!!


----------



## squirrel

How about a waterbottle holder for the wheelchair or a stroller organizer (I'm sure there is a way to attach it).


----------



## PurpleEars

I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!

It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!






This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:






The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> Saying prayers for you and your dad.....
> 
> I'd LOVE it if you could help with Emily's wheelchair - what measurements would you need? I can get them for you!!!!!!! Im so excited!!!



side back side measure.  The chair costumes I know hooked on the side around the back to the other side.  They stopped at the feet so it didn't bother her.  The ones out of fleece also kept her warm like a blanket but were attach so they didn't fall off.  They openned to like an access panel.   I know that sounded so clear like mud. A tutu one is very easy.


----------



## billwendy

squirrel said:


> How about a waterbottle holder for the wheelchair or a stroller organizer (I'm sure there is a way to attach it).



WOW - both are GREAT ideas!! Especially with all the kids!!!! I can only imagine all the water bottles!! lol - do you need me to get you any info or measurements????



PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



My Gosh - I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> side back side measure.  The chair costumes I know hooked on the side around the back to the other side.  They stopped at the feet so it didn't bother her.  The ones out of fleece also kept her warm like a blanket but were attach so they didn't fall off.  They openned to like an access panel.   I know that sounded so clear like mud. A tutu one is very easy.



lol....so looking at the wheelchair, where do you want the measurement to start??? lol??? and then across the back and then it would be the same as the 1st measurement down the other side, right?

Both ideas are wonderful - fun decorations, and then also maybe something to keep the little one warm (she doesnt move a whole lot)!!!!

if you tell me the start point, I'll ask mom to measure!!!


----------



## squirrel

billwendy said:


> WOW - both are GREAT ideas!! Especially with all the kids!!!! I can only imagine all the water bottles!! lol - do you need me to get you any info or measurements????




When do you need it?  I'm up in Canada so I know it takes longer to ship, that's part of the reason I haven't signed up on the Gives.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> lol....so looking at the wheelchair, where do you want the measurement to start??? lol??? and then across the back and then it would be the same as the 1st measurement down the other side, right?
> 
> Both ideas are wonderful - fun decorations, and then also maybe something to keep the little one warm (she doesnt move a whole lot)!!!!
> 
> if you tell me the start point, I'll ask mom to measure!!!



the two sides should be the same but you never know.  I need both sides and the back.  Nothing from the front.   Another clear as mud thought tonight.  I will try to show you somehow after the measurements.


----------



## billwendy

squirrel said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - both are GREAT ideas!! Especially with all the kids!!!! I can only imagine all the water bottles!! lol - do you need me to get you any info or measurements????
> 
> When do you need it?  I'm up in Canada so I know it takes longer to ship, that's part of the reason I haven't signed up on the Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww - you should totally sign up!!! We have other members from Canada, and we recently did a Big Give for a little boy in Canada!!! We dont need this shipped until December 7th!!!!!! Im so excited!!!! What do you think?
> 
> In general, the ship dates are 3-4 weeks before the family travels, and we try to post the big give 2-4 weeks (there are sometimes special circumstances) - so you'd have plenty of notice and planning time for your creation or pixie dust!!!! Its really FUN!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> the two sides should be the same but you never know.  I need both sides and the back.  Nothing from the front.   Another clear as mud thought tonight.  I will try to show you somehow after the measurements.



on the side - do you want the measurement to start down by the wheel or by the footrest or by the arm rest???? I'd be happy to pm mom tonight!!

Here is the brochure for her kidkart...  http://www.spinlife.com/files/KidKart_Express.pdf


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> on the side - do you want the measurement to start down by the wheel or by the footrest or by the arm rest???? I'd be happy to pm mom tonight!!
> 
> Here is the brochure for her kidkart...  http://www.spinlife.com/files/KidKart_Express.pdf



Anywhere on the side where you can attach something.  Also, the length from that to the wheels tops.  You just need the length to attach the velco straps too.


----------



## ms_mckenna

VBAndrea said:


> I will definitely participate in more Big Gives in the future -- though may not have much time until after Christmas -- I am swamped with other things right now.


Love the shirts and the costumes!



billwendy said:


> YAY!!! Got my shirt done for Disneyland!!!


great plaid! 



jessica52877 said:


>


The P&F shirts are great! M is going to flip when she sees them! I love the Minnie tee shirt dress! 



masonbsc said:


> ~Steph


These are really cute! 



ncmomof2 said:


>


Adorable! 



McDuck said:


> Lining and tulle layer of skirt:


I love this skirt! What pattern is it? I think I have seen it on YCMT but maybe not? 



h518may said:


> First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.


Everything is adorable! Is the crown fabric or ribbon? 



PurpleEars said:


> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!


I love this! Did you digitize the actual signature or was it one you bought?



itsheresomewhere said:


> the two sides should be the same but you never know.  I need both sides and the back.  Nothing from the front.   Another clear as mud thought tonight.  I will try to show you somehow after the measurements.


I am just interested to see. The only thing we ever have done to Alex's chairs is add lights and things like that. This sounds much cooler!


----------



## h518may

ms_mckenna said:


> Everything is adorable! Is the crown fabric or ribbon? !





miprender said:


> I
> Everything came out beautiful.





billwendy said:


> Really CUTE!! Especially love the Christmas dress!!!!!



Thanks everyone.  The Christmas dress is the one I got the most comments one.

The crown is fabric, part of the line that goes with the Eiffel tower print by Micheal miller.
http://www.fabric.com/quilting-fabr...ing-fabrics-michael-miller-rouge-et-noir.aspx


----------



## ncmomof2

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is awesome!!


----------



## McDuck

ellenbenny said:


> That came out really great!



Thank you!  


aboveH20 said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> *And please pass along to your husband (Mr. Mc Duck?) thanks from me and millions of other Americans for his service in the US Navy .  He's probably one of the few people who does NOT get Veteran's Day off. *



Thank you for the compliment on the outfit....and thank you also for the thanks to my hubby.  I will be sure and show this to him tomorrow.  He's on duty right now, blah.



ms_mckenna said:


> I love this skirt! What pattern is it? I think I have seen it on YCMT but maybe not?



Thanks!  It is the Twirl Scallopini by CarlaC.  The top is a Portrait Peasant.


----------



## mom2OandE

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Oh wow!  I am in awe!  I have to say we leave in 2 days and I'm thinking I need to cut some squares fast so I can have them autographed and do that for my kiddos.  Very nice job!


----------



## Keurigirl

*Christmas Outfit Question??*

Where are all the awesome Disney Christmas outfits?? I know I've seen them here before, and I know not everyone posts to the photobucket album.. BUT there isn't one single Christmas outfit in there! 

If you've made one, can I see it? Is there another link to somewhere with awesome disney christmas outfits?? I just need some inspiration for our trip in two weeks! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That quilt is so awesome!! If only people wouldn't keep giving more ideas of things I want to do LOL!!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



FABULOUS! I love that you shared the inspiration shot too.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Well, Gee Thanks!!!!  If my DD10 sees that I am in trouble!  That is the way she wanted me to do her quilt last year....and I still haven't sewn hers together yet!  (I've made three...two for the foster children and one for my GD...but not my son's and daughter's!)

Of course her ideas were not as detailed as this...and it has given me some new ideas... but really, I still have 33 shirts and have now added 4 more dresses to what I have to get finished in just 16 days!  

I will not look, I will not look!  I will not look!


Nini


----------



## bear_mom

itsheresomewhere said:


> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.



You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Denial is the first stage of grief and can take a while to get over, hope he works through it.



PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is awesome. Did you embroider by hand?

Emily


----------



## Loodlow

Wow I LOVE your quilt!


----------



## clairemolly

24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.

I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.

Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.

Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.

And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.

Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Wowzaa!  That is one heck of a way to delurk.  I love it


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> the two sides should be the same but you never know.  I need both sides and the back.  Nothing from the front.   Another clear as mud thought tonight.  I will try to show you somehow after the measurements.



This is what Mom measured...

So, from the foot rest to the top of the handle - 36"
Across the handle - 17"
From the handle down the opposite side to the footrest - 36"

What do ya think????


----------



## djstweety

Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.


----------



## miprender

itsheresomewhere said:


> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.







PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is just amazing! 



djstweety said:


> Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.



 and this thread site should come with a disclaimer though, because this thread becomes very addictive and expensive as I  keep buying all this sewing stuff


----------



## jessica52877

djstweety said:


> Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.



Welcome!! I can't wait to see what you make! Stick around for sure!



clairemolly said:


> 24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.
> 
> I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.
> 
> Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.
> 
> And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.
> 
> Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!



I know you'll finish up, atleast most of it! Thanks for friending me! I love seeing all the pictures of the kiddos.



PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This turned out beautiful! I love that you embroidered the names. I highly doubt I ever make a quilt like this (just not something DS7 would like) but I would for sure embroider also! Then again, I could make one for me!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



 This is wonderful!  Now I really wish I'd had time to cut the fabric for our last trip.  I'll have to do it for next time.


----------



## cburkedavis

This quilt is just gorgeous!  I don't have the patience or skill to do anything like it, but I absolutely love it!

I know Wendy has posted a lot about the Big Give, if anyone is thinking about joining I'll second her in saying how great it is to be a part of.  I'm only signed up for my second give, but I really enjoy what we do and Know that it means a lot to the families, so sign up 

Colleen


----------



## my*2*angels

Just a reminder that the ship date for Alexander's Give is TODAY
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HELPED OUT WITH THIS GIVE!!!


----------



## cogero

I have to say I have loved being part of the Gives. They give me such a warm fuzzy feeling.

I am working on my 4th one right now and just totally love helping these families.


----------



## billwendy

cburkedavis said:


> This quilt is just gorgeous!  I don't have the patience or skill to do anything like it, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> I know Wendy has posted a lot about the Big Give, if anyone is thinking about joining I'll second her in saying how great it is to be a part of.  I'm only signed up for my second give, but I really enjoy what we do and Know that it means a lot to the families, so sign up
> 
> Colleen





my*2*angels said:


> Just a reminder that the ship date for Alexander's Give is TODAY
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69525
> 
> THANK YOU TO ALL WHO HELPED OUT WITH THIS GIVE!!!





cogero said:


> I have to say I have loved being part of the Gives. They give me such a warm fuzzy feeling.
> 
> I am working on my 4th one right now and just totally love helping these families.




It is so much fun to work all together with these families to create such special "hoopla" for them before their trip!!!! Every family is just so thankful!!! Everyone is always welcome to come onboard with us and even just be an encourager!!!!

Thanks Everyone!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

McDuck said:


> This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the infamous applique:



Great job....love the fabric on the bodice of the shirt.  I haven't seen that before.



aboveH20 said:


> *And please pass along to your husband (Mr. Mc Duck?) thanks from me and millions of other Americans for his service in the US Navy .  He's probably one of the few people who does NOT get Veteran's Day off. *



I second this!!!!  Thank you to all of you who have loved ones serving now or in the past!!  Their sacrifice along with yours means everything!



h518may said:


> I missed a lot in just 5 days of being away.  I skimmed through the back pages and saw some very cute things.
> 
> To start let me say this was my first Disney trip making costumes.  I want very good at taking pictures, but this is what I have(there are a few more on the photopass card).
> 
> First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.



Everything looks so cute but I especially love this one!!  Be sure and post the photopass pics when you can.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kinda late getting here... used the Floo network and it took me to Diagon Alley. I decided to walk over since I had trouble with directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it's kind of goofy, but I embroidered toilet paper for my co workers. I hear that they sell for an easy $10 at craft shows. I put a snowman face on it, then used the basket wrap to make it fancy with tons of curling ribbon. I "think" I got the pattern from YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for them to come out with a pill for that.



Haha....I love your route to this board!!  And I must say...I am totally intriqued by the thought of embroidering on toilet paper.  I am going to have to look that up and do it.   



itsheresomewhere said:


> They sell stroller/wheelchair costumes and they are very easy to make.  A little girl who used to go to school with my oldest had them and I know mom would buy them.   If you get the measurements I can try to explain it better.   You can make tutus that attach by velco to the bars and also a chair costume out of fleece.  PM me if I am not explaining well.
> 
> 
> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.







PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Super idea....what a treasure this will be! I love it.



djstweety said:


> Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.



Stick around...we love having new people.  This is quite a group....be prepared to laugh, cry, and sew with the rest of us....We have so much fun and it is soooo addicting.



clairemolly said:


> 24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.
> 
> I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.
> 
> Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.
> 
> And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.
> 
> Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!



Wow...I am tired for you!  Have a great trip!!

100acrePrincess - Congrats on the new baby!  What a doll!

Andrea - Love the CARS bowling shirts.  They are adorable.


----------



## froggy33

Keurigirl said:


> *Christmas Outfit Question??*
> 
> Where are all the awesome Disney Christmas outfits?? I know I've seen them here before, and I know not everyone posts to the photobucket album.. BUT there isn't one single Christmas outfit in there!
> 
> If you've made one, can I see it? Is there another link to somewhere with awesome disney christmas outfits?? I just need some inspiration for our trip in two weeks! THANK YOU!!!!



This is what I made for my daughter last Christmas.  It's an A-line top with a modified shoulder and my take on LisaZoe's Zoe skirt.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Madison just came home to tell me she needs a Poodle skirt for 50's day at school Monday. Oh and she dosnt want a poodle on her skirt but a kitty!  So I have my Kitty picture and I am going to start the Applique tonight.  Wish me luck


----------



## MinnieVanMom

djstweety said:


> Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.


Hi and welcome, glad to have you join us.  Looking forward to your creative posts.  What kind of machine do you have?  Wonderful is good.



jessica52877 said:


> I decided I will try and post pictures more often again! I just unloaded the camera and here are two shirts I made for a big give. I love the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a dress I made for the little sister of a boy in Dallas' cub scout den. She was so sweet and wants to learn how to sew (she is 6) and was quite chatty during a camping trip we went on. She was very interested in what I was doing and how I did it. I was cutting the patterns while there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must get back to work now. I have loved all the halloween costumes posted and outfits in general. I know I don't come over here nearly as often since we can all chat on facebook and I follow along that way. I also need to make an effort and find alot of you on facebook.


Jessica, you are beyond amazing.  Love it all.



masonbsc said:


> Here are a few other things Ive done. Let me know if you guys think they would be cool to gift as well!
> 
> Name Pillows, can get very creative with all the fabric choices:[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some hairclips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shrinking the pics a little but they are still huge. Sorry about that!
> ~Steph



I think they are super sweet and make great gifts.  Well done.



McDuck said:


> This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the infamous applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining and tulle layer of skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a favorite of Kaity's so far.


I just love the movie applique and how cute the colour choice is.  The tulle makes it very girly.



cburkedavis said:


> Those bowling shirts are soooo cute!
> 
> Colleen
> 
> Yay!!  I can do pics now!


Bowling shirts are the best if you sew for just boys.



ttfn0205 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I shall order the simply sweet pattern this week.  I love the idea about the button hole for her feeding tube.  I am wondering as a newbie where you get your applique patterns?  Do they come with these machines you all speak of or can any machine hand applique?
> Thanks for your help


I have a few on my machine, I check my favorite site for free designs and then I also have a library of designs I have bought.  I did start out doing them by hand.  Good luck and thanks for doing the Big Give.



h518may said:


> I missed a lot in just 5 days of being away.  I skimmed through the back pages and saw some very cute things.
> 
> To start let me say this was my first Disney trip making costumes.  I want very good at taking pictures, but this is what I have(there are a few more on the photopass card).
> 
> First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three I made a Christmas Dress for breakfast at 1900 parke fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made DS a Cheshire cat t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last was DHS so I made toy story dress and top, but the only picture of them in them are on photopass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also did Belles Christmas dress, but it is also on photopass.  DD wore it to the castle and got lots of comments from the princesses.


Congrats on making customs for the first time.  Did you like dressing up each day?  We love to wear customs....well ok...the boys wear what I say to wear and that is all I can ask.  Love all the wonderful outfits you made.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We are back! I will post pics later - maybe tomorrow. Had a good time, already wish we were back, already making plans for January & June!


Glad you got to go and can't wait to see the fun.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.


Of course prayers for Peace for you and your family.  Having a sick parent is very hard.



PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the patch work.


clairemolly said:


> 24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.
> 
> I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.
> 
> Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.
> 
> And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.
> 
> Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!


Whew, just got tired reading what you are doing.  Have a fun and magical trip.



froggy33 said:


> This is what I made for my daughter last Christmas.  It's an A-line top with a modified shoulder and my take on LisaZoe's Zoe skirt.


Super take on the skirt!  I love the Christmas dress and you are the first to post something Christmas???


----------



## babynala

miprender said:


> Just received my PE770 in today and it was cheaper at ***mart with only  $.97 shipping to my house


Congrats, guess you'll be too busy to post for a few days.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Just an update:  I went and saw my dad.  He is out of the hospital but seems to think he is not really sick.   He also thought that if he gets a bone marrow transplant, he will be cured.  He does not seem to realize that his type of cancer has a very high relapse rate ( three yr survival rate is 15%, five yr less).
> 
> Also, if you could spare some good thoughts for me, I would appreciate it.  My dr called with some bad test results before I left and I am now scheduled for a biopsy.  Thanks.






PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow, this is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.  



clairemolly said:


> 24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.
> 
> I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.
> 
> Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.
> 
> And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.
> 
> Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!


Yikes!  Maybe you can sleep on the plane.  Enjoy your trip



djstweety said:


> Hi, just found you today...looks like a terrific thread. Hope you all don't mind If I stick around. Nothing really to offer at this time. I have a wonderful embrodery machine.. and need to start really using it. Hope to share something with all of you soon.


Welcome and we'd love for you to stick around.


----------



## babynala

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Madison just came home to tell me she needs a Poodle skirt for 50's day at school Monday. Oh and she dosnt want a poodle on her skirt but a kitty!  So I have my Kitty picture and I am going to start the Applique tonight.  Wish me luck


At least she didn't wait until Sunday night to tell you.  Good luck

h518may - sorry I must have missed quoting your stuff.  Everything came out really nice.  I really like the matching Toy Story set.


----------



## Kimberly Hill

The sewing machine arrived from Amazon.com today. I'm afraid to open it, LOL! Is there a "this works great with the Brother CS6000i machine" thread or blog or something? I did check the bookmarks but nothing jumped out at me. Mama has some shopping to do and our nearest fabric store (Hancock's) is 70 miles away. Yep, no supplies at all*, I'm starting FRESH!

What would YOU buy?


*okay, I do have a few of Carla C's patterns.


----------



## tmh0206

Kimberly Hill said:


> The sewing machine arrived from Amazon.com today. I'm afraid to open it, LOL! Is there a "this works great with the Brother CS6000i machine" thread or blog or something? I did check the bookmarks but nothing jumped out at me. Mama has some shopping to do and our nearest fabric store (Hancock's) is 70 miles away. Yep, no supplies at all*, I'm starting FRESH!
> 
> What would YOU buy?
> 
> 
> *okay, I do have a few of Carla C's patterns.



I would buy GOOD thread, stablizer, good scissors, and fabric....and if you have time I could send you my wish list to pick up too! hahaha!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Ok, ladies I need your expertise!  I have a brother SE350 and I am soooo frustrated.  I am doing an applique and when I took the cartridge out to cut the fabric, it reset the design!!!  Then halfway through another design, the bobbin ran out of thread and....of course when I put new stuff in, it....RESET the DESIGN!!!!  uggghh!  Is there a way to make it not do that!  Please help before I throw a hissfit!

Thank you sooooo much!
Erica
ETA: Ok nevermind...I can just take the hoop out and not the whole cartridge...I'm leaving up my silly question so someone else doesn't have to embarrass themselves and ask it!    Is there a blushing smilie??


----------



## erikawolf2004

Keurigirl said:


> *Christmas Outfit Question??*
> 
> Where are all the awesome Disney Christmas outfits?? I know I've seen them here before, and I know not everyone posts to the photobucket album.. BUT there isn't one single Christmas outfit in there!
> 
> If you've made one, can I see it? Is there another link to somewhere with awesome disney christmas outfits?? I just need some inspiration for our trip in two weeks! THANK YOU!!!!




Here are two of mine...still working on a Mickey and friends Christmas dress...it would be done if I wasn't sooo sick!







Ak dress


----------



## erikawolf2004

h518may said:


> First day was Remy and I didn't get a picture of DD in the skirt.


 Love Love Love this!



McDuck said:


> This has actually been done for a while, but I misplaced the movie camera applique I'd bought ages ago and had to order a new one, which just arrived today.  So now the outfit is OFFICIALLY done!  This is for the day we go to Disney Hollywood Studios and is my fifth custom for the trip (working on a Princess themed stripwork jumper right now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a favorite of Kaity's so far.



This is really cool!


----------



## Keurigirl

*froggy33 *- thanks that's adorable!! 

*erikawolf2004* - thank you too! What a great idea to make an AK themed one. 

*MORE CHRISTMAS PLEASE!!!  *

I will leave you all with a photo of my kiddos, these were their halloween costumes:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Kimberly Hill said:


> The sewing machine arrived from Amazon.com today. I'm afraid to open it, LOL! Is there a "this works great with the Brother CS6000i machine" thread or blog or something? I did check the bookmarks but nothing jumped out at me. Mama has some shopping to do and our nearest fabric store (Hancock's) is 70 miles away. Yep, no supplies at all*, I'm starting FRESH!
> 
> What would YOU buy?
> 
> 
> *okay, I do have a few of Carla C's patterns.


I drive 1.45 for a fabric store so when I go the city, I spend!  I don't know but read the manual, while sitting at the machine.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Here are two of mine...still working on a Mickey and friends Christmas dress...it would be done if I wasn't sooo sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ak dress


Those are just wonderful.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## h518may

Keurigirl said:


> *Christmas Outfit Question??*
> 
> Where are all the awesome Disney Christmas outfits?? I know I've seen them here before, and I know not everyone posts to the photobucket album.. BUT there isn't one single Christmas outfit in there!
> 
> If you've made one, can I see it? Is there another link to somewhere with awesome disney christmas outfits?? I just need some inspiration for our trip in two weeks! THANK YOU!!!!




This is one





I also made this, to resemble Belles Christmas dress


----------



## erikawolf2004

h518may said:


> ]
> 
> I also made this, to resemble Belles Christmas dress



This is Lovely


----------



## erikawolf2004

Keurigirl said:


> *MORE CHRISTMAS PLEASE!!!
> 
> I will leave you all with a photo of my kiddos, these were their halloween costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

These came out great!*


----------



## erikawolf2004

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok, ladies I need your expertise!  I have a brother SE350 and I am soooo frustrated.  I am doing an applique and when I took the cartridge out to cut the fabric, it reset the design!!!  Then halfway through another design, the bobbin ran out of thread and....of course when I put new stuff in, it....RESET the DESIGN!!!!  uggghh!  Is there a way to make it not do that!  Please help before I throw a hissfit!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!
> Erica
> ETA: Ok nevermind...I can just take the hoop out and not the whole cartridge...I'm leaving up my silly question so someone else doesn't have to embarrass themselves and ask it!    Is there a blushing smilie??



I have had this issue also.  In your manual it will show you how to skip steps so you can get back to where you were...sorry I don't know how to prevent this.  Good luck.


----------



## tmh0206

ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have had this issue also.  In your manual it will show you how to skip steps so you can get back to where you were...sorry I don't know how to prevent this.  Good luck.



Ok! Great, I didn't know there was a way to skip steps too!  Thanks!


----------



## Lizzy2

I have seen some advertised on a craft site and I didn't really realize it was possible. Has anyone ever just ironed on the appliques instead of ironing and sewing? If it works, I might do a few last minute Mickey Head cut outs this weekend. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Lizzy2 said:


> I have seen some advertised on a craft site and I didn't really realize it was possible. Has anyone ever just ironed on the appliques instead of ironing and sewing? If it works, I might do a few last minute Mickey Head cut outs this weekend. Anyone have any advice?



I've used them, and they are fine for the first wear, but they start to come off in the wash or maybe it is the heat from the dryer.  But, this was one I bought from JoAnne's, maybe the ones on etsy or somewhere else may use a better adhesive?  But they would make it through your day at Disney, but then I would stitich them when you get home.  Hope that helps!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I did that for my daughter and daughter in law for part of their Easter present!  They were a big hit!  I monogrammed them....they both have them in their guest bathroom.
> 
> Reallllllllly quick!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, have you, or anyone here, ever embroidered with mylar? I saw on a emb site that they were using it to make the design sparkle. I was curious how it worked. 



PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signatures are actually embroidered onto the blocks because they probably last longer than fabric marker. The Mickey heads are appliques. I still need to actually quilt and bind it, though it probably won't happen until the new year!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love this quilt!! I already have a bedspread and the curtains from AllStar Music for a spare bedroom, so I'd have to make a lap quilt like that. I just love the idea!! Your so smart.


----------



## djstweety

tmh0206 said:


> ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!



My you have had a rough day...a little pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> My Gosh - I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!





ms_mckenna said:


> I love this! Did you digitize the actual signature or was it one you bought?





ncmomof2 said:


> That is awesome!!





mom2OandE said:


> Oh wow!  I am in awe!  I have to say we leave in 2 days and I'm thinking I need to cut some squares fast so I can have them autographed and do that for my kiddos.  Very nice job!





ellenbenny said:


> That quilt is so awesome!! If only people wouldn't keep giving more ideas of things I want to do LOL!!





Kimberly Hill said:


> FABULOUS! I love that you shared the inspiration shot too.





NiniMorris said:


> Well, Gee Thanks!!!!  If my DD10 sees that I am in trouble!  That is the way she wanted me to do her quilt last year....and I still haven't sewn hers together yet!  (I've made three...two for the foster children and one for my GD...but not my son's and daughter's!)
> 
> Of course her ideas were not as detailed as this...and it has given me some new ideas... but really, I still have 33 shirts and have now added 4 more dresses to what I have to get finished in just 16 days!
> 
> I will not look, I will not look!  I will not look!
> 
> 
> Nini





bear_mom said:


> That is awesome. Did you embroider by hand?
> 
> Emily





tricia said:


> Wowzaa!  That is one heck of a way to delurk.  I love it





jessica52877 said:


> This turned out beautiful! I love that you embroidered the names. I highly doubt I ever make a quilt like this (just not something DS7 would like) but I would for sure embroider also! Then again, I could make one for me!





100AcrePrincess said:


> This is wonderful!  Now I really wish I'd had time to cut the fabric for our last trip.  I'll have to do it for next time.





cburkedavis said:


> This quilt is just gorgeous!  I don't have the patience or skill to do anything like it, but I absolutely love it!





Granna4679 said:


> Super idea....what a treasure this will be! I love it.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Love the patch work.





babynala said:


> Wow, this is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.





SallyfromDE said:


> I love this quilt!! I already have a bedspread and the curtains from AllStar Music for a spare bedroom, so I'd have to make a lap quilt like that. I just love the idea!! Your so smart.



Thanks everyone for your compliment on the quilt! I am blushing as I read them! (I hope I got all of them on the multi-quote).

In terms of the specifics of the signatures - I didn't go the "bring fabric for characters to sign" route because I don't want to bring a kitchen sick into the parks. I used a 6x9 binder with heavy white paper to collect signatures. I picked through them when I got home to get the best ones for the quilt. I then scanned, resized, digitized, and embroidered them (I have a SE-270D). The Mickey heads were based on a cookie cutter that I bought a few trips back (again, the design was digitized because I wasnt sure if I would be up for doing those by hand). 

The quilt top was placed on a queen sized bed when I took the picture. I am sure I will be wishing for a long-arm machine when I start quilting!

I will send positive sewing vibes to the ones who are trying to finish sewing for their trips!


----------



## jessica52877

tmh0206 said:


> ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!



I am sorry. Hope your mom is okay. 



Lizzy2 said:


> I have seen some advertised on a craft site and I didn't really realize it was possible. Has anyone ever just ironed on the appliques instead of ironing and sewing? If it works, I might do a few last minute Mickey Head cut outs this weekend. Anyone have any advice?





2girlsmommy said:


> I've used them, and they are fine for the first wear, but they start to come off in the wash or maybe it is the heat from the dryer.  But, this was one I bought from JoAnne's, maybe the ones on etsy or somewhere else may use a better adhesive?  But they would make it through your day at Disney, but then I would stitich them when you get home.  Hope that helps!



What she said. I have made a few because people asked and said they would stitch around them later, but they won't last through a washing usually. Even some might start to curl after a long day.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Jessica, you are beyond amazing.  Love it all.



Thank you!



Keurigirl said:


> *froggy33 *- thanks that's adorable!!
> 
> *erikawolf2004* - thank you too! What a great idea to make an AK themed one.
> 
> *MORE CHRISTMAS PLEASE!!!  *
> 
> I will leave you all with a photo of my kiddos, these were their halloween costumes:



Wow! What two cuties! I love the costumes! Dallas was Woody when he was almost 2. It was my most favorite costume I ever made and I hardly did a thing.

And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso. 






Copied from facebook so it won't shrink. Sorry. 

I am procrastinating right now, as usual. I did make me a cub scout shirt tonight. I was going to write Wolf Mom on it but then thought it didn't quite sound right, so now it just says Wolf. Hope people get it. I'll mainly wear it to scouting events, but still.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.



This came out GREAT!! Tim would FLIP his lid!!!! lol - he loves OSO!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> This came out GREAT!! Tim would FLIP his lid!!!! lol - he loves OSO!!!!



I owe Tim a shirt as it is! I think I was going to make him and Dallas Mario a long time ago and never made either. Not even sure that is the character I was thinking of. 

Because I am in the mood to post pictures, look how little Dallas was. 






He didn't quite have totally awesome curly long hair yet, but it was getting there. 

And look, customs before I made customs every trip! I remember loving making these shirts. I used to have the time to just sit and watch the machine sew. What happen to the good ole days?


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I owe Tim a shirt as it is! I think I was going to make him and Dallas Mario a long time ago and never made either. Not even sure that is the character I was thinking of.
> 
> Because I am in the mood to post pictures, look how little Dallas was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't quite have totally awesome curly long hair yet, but it was getting there.
> 
> And look, customs before I made customs every trip! I remember loving making these shirts. I used to have the time to just sit and watch the machine sew. What happen to the good ole days?




Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!He is so adorable!!! you guys are so CUTE!!! Can you ask Dallas what ride I should make sure to go on at Disneyland????????


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!He is so adorable!!! you guys are so CUTE!!! Can you ask Dallas what ride I should make sure to go on at Disneyland????????



I was just looking at your ticker!! Is it really so close!! Well, since Dallas is sleeping I'll ask him in the morning but I know he'll say California Screamin' at CA and for DL he'll probably say the Haunted Mansion because it is done over for the Holiday. Don't miss it!!! He loves Space Mountain too but was not fond of the Ghost Galaxy overlay for Halloween. I am glad it is gone. Of course Jeanne's Lily was in love with it! She was so cute riding it!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I was just looking at your ticker!! Is it really so close!! Well, since Dallas is sleeping I'll ask him in the morning but I know he'll say California Screamin' at CA and for DL he'll probably say the Haunted Mansion because it is done over for the Holiday. Don't miss it!!! He loves Space Mountain too but was not fond of the Ghost Galaxy overlay for Halloween. I am glad it is gone. Of course Jeanne's Lily was in love with it! She was so cute riding it!



I bet she was cute!! I'll try to do them all!! Not sure about  HM - not so into that - lol - I scare so easily you wouldnt believe it!!!!!


----------



## danicaw

purpleears said:


> i decided to finally unlurk and say hi since i decided to sign up for the big give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so i decided to show my work in progress!



LOVE IT!!!!
Soo cute


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> I bet she was cute!! I'll try to do them all!! Not sure about  HM - not so into that - lol - I scare so easily you wouldnt believe it!!!!!



It is not scary at all, more fun and festive. Less scary then the regular HM in my opinion. I don't like scary things either.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Has anyone seen mitten clips yet this season?  I've been checking Target, but no luck yet  :-(  I assume you'll get them back east before we do here...so are they there yet?


----------



## visitingapril09

PurpleEars said:


> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely amazing! We are planning on making a couple after our trip in March and this is just lovely!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliment on the quilt! I am blushing as I read them! (I hope I got all of them on the multi-quote).
> 
> In terms of the specifics of the signatures - I didn't go the "bring fabric for characters to sign" route because I don't want to bring a kitchen sick into the parks. I used a 6x9 binder with heavy white paper to collect signatures. I picked through them when I got home to get the best ones for the quilt. I then scanned, resized, digitized, and embroidered them (I have a SE-270D). The Mickey heads were based on a cookie cutter that I bought a few trips back (again, the design was digitized because I wasnt sure if I would be up for doing those by hand).
> 
> The quilt top was placed on a queen sized bed when I took the picture. I am sure I will be wishing for a long-arm machine when I start quilting!
> 
> I will send positive sewing vibes to the ones who are trying to finish sewing for their trips!



Ah yes...a long arm is the way to go for a Queen size...just look out!  They are very addictive and very expensive.  The one I covet is about $30,000; the one I have is only about $5,000.


Hmmmm...digitizing them .... almost makes me want to learn how to...almost. 

Nope...I know my limits!

But I do love the layout.  Simple, yet perfect! 

Nini


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!  
Erica


----------



## snubie

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliment on the quilt! I am blushing as I read them! (I hope I got all of them on the multi-quote).
> 
> In terms of the specifics of the signatures - I didn't go the "bring fabric for characters to sign" route because I don't want to bring a kitchen sick into the parks. I used a 6x9 binder with heavy white paper to collect signatures. I picked through them when I got home to get the best ones for the quilt. I then scanned, resized, digitized, and embroidered them (I have a SE-270D). The Mickey heads were based on a cookie cutter that I bought a few trips back (again, the design was digitized because I wasnt sure if I would be up for doing those by hand).
> 
> The quilt top was placed on a queen sized bed when I took the picture. I am sure I will be wishing for a long-arm machine when I start quilting!
> 
> I will send positive sewing vibes to the ones who are trying to finish sewing for their trips!



Your quilt came out beautiful!  And great idea to digitize the signatures.  You could sell those files easily if you were every interested.


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Great job....love the fabric on the bodice of the shirt.  I haven't seen that before.



Thank you!  It was an I Love Lucy line.  




> I second this!!!!  Thank you to all of you who have loved ones serving now or in the past!!  Their sacrifice along with yours means everything!



And thank you for this, too.  






MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the movie applique and how cute the colour choice is.  The tulle makes it very girly.



Thank you.  This is one of her favorites so far.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Love Love Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> This is really cool!



Thank you.  I love your Christmas Princess dress, too!  



h518may said:


> This is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this, to resemble Belles Christmas dress



Lovely!!



jessica52877 said:


> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied from facebook so it won't shrink. Sorry.



Very cute!




2girlsmommy said:


> Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!
> Erica



I would say do the Portrait Peasant first...your neckline and sleeves will "ruffle" from the elastic casing and if you do a bottom ruffle it will be good practice for the amount of gathering and ruffling on the stripwork jumper (I just finished my first one last night--and I did the double ruffle at the bottom).  I don't have a ruffler foot and I always just do the gathering threads because I like the control I have over them doing it by hand.  I've only had threads break on me twice and it was my own fault for trying to pull too quickly.    I found that if I gather and slide the ruffles down to the midway point as I go on one side and then switch to the other, I can get them pretty even.  I gather it up tight first and then adjust outwards to line up my seams.  

Good luck to you!!


----------



## snubie

2girlsmommy said:


> Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!
> Erica



You can start with either and just not put ruffles on them yet until you are more comfortable ruffling.  Both patterns are great and really easy,just follow the steps and Carla will walk you through it.

As for ruffling, it really it not that hard but it can be time consuming.  You can do it.


----------



## jessica52877

2girlsmommy said:


> Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!
> Erica



Both are pretty simple. I know you won't have trouble with either. There are lots of ways to ruffle but my favorite is the dental floss method. If you look on the first page of the thread Teresa has a link to a tutorial I did using dental floss!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

PurpleEars said:


> In terms of the specifics of the signatures - I didn't go the "bring fabric for characters to sign" route because I don't want to bring a kitchen sick into the parks. I used a 6x9 binder with heavy white paper to collect signatures. I picked through them when I got home to get the best ones for the quilt. I then scanned, resized, digitized, and embroidered them (I have a SE-270D). The Mickey heads were based on a cookie cutter that I bought a few trips back (again, the design was digitized because I wasnt sure if I would be up for doing those by hand).



That was a fabulous quilt and an ingenious idea with the signatures!  I bet you would make a ton of money selling them!  I can even see the signatures in all different colors!


----------



## cogero

jessica52877 said:


> I am sorry. Hope your mom is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said. I have made a few because people asked and said they would stitch around them later, but they won't last through a washing usually. Even some might start to curl after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What two cuties! I love the costumes! Dallas was Woody when he was almost 2. It was my most favorite costume I ever made and I hardly did a thing.
> 
> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied from facebook so it won't shrink. Sorry.
> 
> I am procrastinating right now, as usual. I did make me a cub scout shirt tonight. I was going to write Wolf Mom on it but then thought it didn't quite sound right, so now it just says Wolf. Hope people get it. I'll mainly wear it to scouting events, but still.




I love the Oso shirt. This is my son's favorite charachter


----------



## LWQuestie

h518may said:


> Second day was Epcot



I'm the crazy nut that asked if you were a DisBoutiquer!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## jessica52877

LWQuestie said:


> I'm the crazy nut that asked if you were a DisBoutiquer!  Thanks for sharing the pics!



Oh! I wish someone would ask me some time! I don't think anyone has ever said a word to me. Of course I have only asked once and sent Dallas to talk to a kid once!


----------



## LWQuestie

jessica52877 said:


> Oh! I wish someone would ask me some time! I don't think anyone has ever said a word to me. Of course I have only asked once and sent Dallas to talk to a kid once!



I was on the lookout and was so excited to spot a Carla C dress in a fabric I recognized from this thread!  I asked one other woman but she bought the outfits from someone.


----------



## ceemys

visitingapril09 said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to finally unlurk and say hi since I decided to sign up for the Big Give group. I have been following the thread for at least 3 parts now and have been admiring everyone's work. I figure it is time for me to join in the fun!
> 
> It sounds like a few people are planning, making, or recently completed their autograph quilt, so I decided to show my work in progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely amazing! We are planning on making a couple after our trip in March and this is just lovely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is AMAZING!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ceemys

Keurigirl said:


> *froggy33 *- thanks that's adorable!!
> 
> *erikawolf2004* - thank you too! What a great idea to make an AK themed one.
> 
> *MORE CHRISTMAS PLEASE!!!  *
> 
> I will leave you all with a photo of my kiddos, these were their halloween costumes:



Too cute!!


----------



## ceemys

fairygoodmother said:


> Has anyone seen mitten clips yet this season?  I've been checking Target, but no luck yet  :-(  I assume you'll get them back east before we do here...so are they there yet?



We have them here in Indiana.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am still working on DD patchwork quilt. She just has to own a california king bed.  So to make it more personal, I am doing embroidery on one of the squares in each strip.  I hope to be done with the embroidery today and then sew the top together.

I have another quilt to finish yet and this one also.  They will both need to be quilted and bound.  How many more days till Christmas?


----------



## teresajoy

Keurigirl said:


>



They are so cute!!! 



tmh0206 said:


> ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!



I'm sorry! 




jessica52877 said:


>



You two are so adorable!!! 


fairygoodmother said:


> Has anyone seen mitten clips yet this season?  I've been checking Target, but no luck yet  :-(  I assume you'll get them back east before we do here...so are they there yet?



I haven't noticed, but I haven't been looking! 



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!
> Erica



I would do the Portrait Peasant. It's a wonderful, versatile pattern. I also highly suggest the Simply Sweet. It's easy too and has different options with the pattern. 



jessica52877 said:


> Oh! I wish someone would ask me some time! I don't think anyone has ever said a word to me. Of course I have only asked once and sent Dallas to talk to a kid once!



You can do it Jessica! It gets easier everytime! If they are a Disboutiquer, everyone's excited and if they aren't, well, you will probably never see them again anyway!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on DD patchwork quilt. She just has to own a california king bed.  So to make it more personal, I am doing embroidery on one of the squares in each strip.  I hope to be done with the embroidery today and then sew the top together.
> 
> I have another quilt to finish yet and this one also.  They will both need to be quilted and bound.  How many more days till Christmas?



I know you weren't really asking  but its 43!!!!!!!  Good luck!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

McDuck said:


> I would say do the Portrait Peasant first...your neckline and sleeves will "ruffle" from the elastic casing and if you do a bottom ruffle it will be good practice for the amount of gathering and ruffling on the stripwork jumper (I just finished my first one last night--and I did the double ruffle at the bottom).  I don't have a ruffler foot and I always just do the gathering threads because I like the control I have over them doing it by hand.  I've only had threads break on me twice and it was my own fault for trying to pull too quickly.    I found that if I gather and slide the ruffles down to the midway point as I go on one side and then switch to the other, I can get them pretty even.  I gather it up tight first and then adjust outwards to line up my seams.
> 
> Good luck to you!!





snubie said:


> You can start with either and just not put ruffles on them yet until you are more comfortable ruffling.  Both patterns are great and really easy,just follow the steps and Carla will walk you through it.
> 
> As for ruffling, it really it not that hard but it can be time consuming.  You can do it.





jessica52877 said:


> Both are pretty simple. I know you won't have trouble with either. There are lots of ways to ruffle but my favorite is the dental floss method. If you look on the first page of the thread Teresa has a link to a tutorial I did using dental floss!



Thanks everyone...I think I'm going to tackle the Portrait Peasant and then maybe try the simply sweet. I bought a combo pack that  had 3 in it and the ones I mentioned were the ones that came together...maybe I'll have to get the the other combo pack from Carla C and then I will be set for a while!  
On a side note, my Grandmother made all of my clothes until I was a bratty 8 year old who wouldn't wear them anymore because I thought they weren't cool!  She died when I was 16 , but I know she is sooo proud that I'm sewing for my girls!  But, I think she is just shaking her head at how I'm getting my patterns.  She was literally terrified of computers and never used one!    Thanks for all of your inspiration and encouragement, oh and Jennie--I'm a proud navy wife, too!  

Erica


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I know you weren't really asking  but its 43!!!!!!!  Good luck!




I do need to know and to stay out of denial.


----------



## GrammaBelle

My son is getting married in March and I want to get my new DIL a serger for their wedding gift. They will be living in Tucson, and I'd like to make sure she has support and lessons if she needs it, so I was thinking I'd get it from somewhere local to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## dancer_mom

I remember there was someone on here that did their applique details with fabric pens or fabric paint.  I am doing a quiet book and wanted to use pens and or paint for face details and drawing scenery.  What is the best brand -or which kinds do you guys like that do a good job and don't bleed?  THANKS for any help.


----------



## ms_mckenna

h518may said:


> Thanks everyone.  The Christmas dress is the one I got the most comments one.
> 
> The crown is fabric, part of the line that goes with the Eiffel tower print by Micheal miller.
> http://www.fabric.com/quilting-fabr...ing-fabrics-michael-miller-rouge-et-noir.aspx


Ah ok I have a skirt with the white version of the fabric ... was praying it was ribbon so I could use it for bows lol. 



McDuck said:


> Thanks!  It is the Twirl Scallopini by CarlaC.  The top is a Portrait Peasant.


thanks I will be buying the skirt soon then 



clairemolly said:


> 24 hours until we leave for the airport...and I am at work until at least 3.
> 
> I have 4 more appliques to do for Claire's dress for CRT, 2 criss-cross halters to sew, 2 round neck tops to sew, Claire's dress (simply sweet) to sew, 3 dresses to sew bias tape to, a skirt and a top to take in (Molly is apparently tinier than I thought) and 10 T-shirts to applique.
> 
> Of the T-shirts, I feel like I HAVE to get 5 of them done...the rest would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Plus I have to finish the autograph books, although Claire is old enough I can put her on Cricut duty tonight and I can tie the ribbons on the binding at the airport.
> 
> And I still have to finish packing!  LUckily I have an awesome DH who has been helping me pile things on top of the suitcase all week.
> 
> Something tells me I'm not getting any sleep tonight!  That's okay though because I'll be at Disney tomorrow!!!!!



I hope you have an awesome trip and a good first nights sleep at Disney 



froggy33 said:


> This is what I made for my daughter last Christmas.  It's an A-line top with a modified shoulder and my take on LisaZoe's Zoe skirt.


Adorable! 



Kimberly Hill said:


> The sewing machine arrived from Amazon.com today. I'm afraid to open it, LOL! Is there a "this works great with the Brother CS6000i machine" thread or blog or something? I did check the bookmarks but nothing jumped out at me. Mama has some shopping to do and our nearest fabric store (Hancock's) is 70 miles away. Yep, no supplies at all*, I'm starting FRESH!
> 
> What would YOU buy?
> 
> 
> *okay, I do have a few of Carla C's patterns.


I have that machine and love it. I agree good thread!



Keurigirl said:


>


The are adorable 



h518may said:


> I also made this, to resemble Belles Christmas dress


I love this if we ever go to Disney in Dec we will have to give it a try.



tmh0206 said:


> ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!


Saying prayers



Lizzy2 said:


> I have seen some advertised on a craft site and I didn't really realize it was possible. Has anyone ever just ironed on the appliques instead of ironing and sewing? If it works, I might do a few last minute Mickey Head cut outs this weekend. Anyone have any advice?


I did that with our mickey heads from our last trip they just did not hold up in the dryer. I outlined them with slick paint. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for your compliment on the quilt! I am blushing as I read them! (I hope I got all of them on the multi-quote).
> 
> In terms of the specifics of the signatures - I didn't go the "bring fabric for characters to sign" route because I don't want to bring a kitchen sick into the parks. I used a 6x9 binder with heavy white paper to collect signatures. I picked through them when I got home to get the best ones for the quilt. I then scanned, resized, digitized, and embroidered them (I have a SE-270D). The Mickey heads were based on a cookie cutter that I bought a few trips back (again, the design was digitized because I wasnt sure if I would be up for doing those by hand).
> 
> The quilt top was placed on a queen sized bed when I took the picture. I am sure I will be wishing for a long-arm machine when I start quilting!
> 
> I will send positive sewing vibes to the ones who are trying to finish sewing for their trips!


Very cool! I hope I cna figure out digitizing when the time comes! 



jessica52877 said:


> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied from facebook so it won't shrink. Sorry.
> 
> I am procrastinating right now, as usual. I did make me a cub scout shirt tonight. I was going to write Wolf Mom on it but then thought it didn't quite sound right, so now it just says Wolf. Hope people get it. I'll mainly wear it to scouting events, but still.


Cute idea! 



jessica52877 said:


> I owe Tim a shirt as it is! I think I was going to make him and Dallas Mario a long time ago and never made either. Not even sure that is the character I was thinking of.
> 
> Because I am in the mood to post pictures, look how little Dallas was.
> And look, customs before I made customs every trip! I remember loving making these shirts. I used to have the time to just sit and watch the machine sew. What happen to the good ole days?


How cute was he! 



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi everyone...I have purchased Carla C's easy fits and I can do those great.  I can also make a pillowcase dress easily.  I have the Stripwork Jumper and the Portrait Peasant patterns.  They both make me SUPER nervous.  Which would you suggest I try next?  I'm afraid of making the gathers or ruffles on both of them.  I don't have a ruffler foot and don't know how to do them.  I'm up for the challenge but I don't want to get discouraged!  You guys are so encouraging and supportive...thanks!
> Erica


Try the stripwork jumper it is really not that bad it was one of the first things I did.


----------



## jas0202

I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...


----------



## h518may

jessica52877 said:


> Oh! I wish someone would ask me some time! I don't think anyone has ever said a word to me. Of course I have only asked once and sent Dallas to talk to a kid once!



Actually when she asked I was so stunned I almost said no. Took me   second to realize what she was asking me.


----------



## Keurigirl

jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...




What about if you iron the rest of the fleece so it's all smooshed?


----------



## woodkins

jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...



It's not smooshed it's probably melted. I don't think you can use heat like an iron for fleece, it is synthetic and will melt. If you want to do hot fix rhinestones you can do it, but you need to use something like a hot fix wand or wood burning tool to heat up the back of the rhinestones and set them individually.


----------



## jas0202

woodkins said:


> It's not smooshed it's probably melted. I don't think you can use heat like an iron for fleece, it is synthetic and will melt. If you want to do hot fix rhinestones you can do it, but you need to use something like a hot fix wand or wood burning tool to heat up the back of the rhinestones and set them individually.





Keurigirl said:


> What about if you iron the rest of the fleece so it's all smooshed?



Yup...just what I was thinking.  Probably ruined it.  i'm a doorknob some days.  Jeez.  So, would you try to use the iron to "ruin" the rest of it, or just leave it as it is?


----------



## Kimberly Hill

Does anyone know of a good BEGINNER pattern for a soon-to-be-8-year-old child's cape/cloak? I'd like one with a hood, kind of the droopy style like the Fairy Godmother wears, and it's got to be simple since it's one of the first things I'll be sewing.


----------



## Granna4679

I am so excited.  I bought tickets today to take my DGDs to the Nutcracker Ballet in December.  Anyone have any inspiration for me for customs because you know they HAVE to have some.


----------



## NiniMorris

I officially feel like I might get everything finished on time.  Maybe!

I got the wonderful Pettiskirts in today.  I can not tell you how impressed I was...the quick Christmas Twirl Skirt that I made and wasn't all that happy with looks AMAZING with a petti skirt under it!  I am so excited to get the girls to try on the rest of the dresses...but they are busy watching movies...it is our normal pizza and movie night as part of our countdown.

I managed to get 5 shirts done today, so I am down to 25 more shirts to do.  Of course, my DIL gets sick today so I 'have' to watch the grand daughter tonight for her, so no more sewing tonight.



-------

Nutcracker...I am so jealous!!!!  My GD3 started taking ballet last month, and she has watched that ballet on video almost as much as I have!  "Our" dream is for her to dance in the Atlanta ballet's production some year...I have no ideas about customs for that though...maybe a petti skirt and a top with sugar plum fairies??  


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

h518may said:


> Actually when she asked I was so stunned I almost said no. Took me   second to realize what she was asking me.



LOL! I always enjoy seeing others with customs on, whether I ask them or not. 



jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...



I think they still look cute. 



GrammaBelle said:


> My son is getting married in March and I want to get my new DIL a serger for their wedding gift. They will be living in Tucson, and I'd like to make sure she has support and lessons if she needs it, so I was thinking I'd get it from somewhere local to them. Any suggestions?



What a nice gift. Wish I could help you out where to buy one, but don't think Atlanta is near Tucson last time I looked. 



teresajoy said:


> You can do it Jessica! It gets easier everytime! If they are a Disboutiquer, everyone's excited and if they aren't, well, you will probably never see them again anyway!



I forgot, I sent Lin once to ask too! And it was totally exciting! I think if I was with you I could do it but no one ever wants to walk with me over to the person. Jeanne and I saw someone from behind and I kind of ran up to check out the outfits but they were moving fast and probably would have thought I was REALLY weird if they weren't! I had to run to catch a glimpse.


----------



## billwendy

Hey Friends!!

Well, Im all packed and ready to go to Disneyland!!! 

Just a reminder if you could go check out Emily's Big Give to fill it out a little bit more it would be AWESOME!!!! Things would be AWESOME would be maybe a tote/toiletry bag for mom, 1 more shirt special for Dad, maybe 1 outfit for the boys? any kind of patchwork skirt for the girls (mom was WOW'd by these on our photobucket account).  The only other thing that would be totally awesome would be some Bib's for Emily so she doesnt chew on her pretty clothes. If you could make her a bib, mom asked that it be a bit bigger at the neck (she is the size of a 3 year old) and a few inches longer.

Thank you all soooo much!! Im thrilled by the creativity and the thoughtfullness for this give. And as always, Pixie dust is Always WELCOME!!!!

I'll try to check in at night time to see if anyone needs her address or has any questions!!! Thanks soooooooo Much!!! love you all!!!

Wendy


----------



## erikawolf2004

I found this adorable dress on Etsy, it is made from a mens dress shirt and buttons up the back...anyone know how to do this?  I was thinking maybe I could play with the Portrait Peasant pattern to get this...but I haven't used that pattern yet.  Any ideas or tips would be great.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## Tweevil

Here are a couple of tuts for converting mens shirts into dress/tops.
This one has a peasant type top - and a lot of cool links:
http://www.madebylex.com/2009/07/peasant-blouse-refashion-tutorial.html

This one makes a nice strapped dress for little ones - 
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0

Here's another one with shorter sleeves...
http://craftyladylindsay.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html


Hope this helps


----------



## teresajoy

jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...



I think they still look pretty cute. I only notice it on the pink one. 



NiniMorris said:


> I officially feel like I might get everything finished on time.  Maybe!
> 
> I got the wonderful Pettiskirts in today.  I can not tell you how impressed I was...the quick Christmas Twirl Skirt that I made and wasn't all that happy with looks AMAZING with a petti skirt under it!  I am so excited to get the girls to try on the rest of the dresses...but they are busy watching movies...it is our normal pizza and movie night as part of our countdown.
> 
> I managed to get 5 shirts done today, so I am down to 25 more shirts to do.  Of course, my DIL gets sick today so I 'have' to watch the grand daughter tonight for her, so no more sewing tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Nutcracker...I am so jealous!!!!  My GD3 started taking ballet last month, and she has watched that ballet on video almost as much as I have!  "Our" dream is for her to dance in the Atlanta ballet's production some year...I have no ideas about customs for that though...maybe a petti skirt and a top with sugar plum fairies??
> 
> 
> Nini



I loved the picture you put on Facebook of the girls!!! They looked so adorable twirling around!!  It's amazing how a petti can completely change an outfit, isn't it! 



jessica52877 said:


> I forgot, I sent Lin once to ask too! And it was totally exciting! I think if I was with you I could do it but no one ever wants to walk with me over to the person. Jeanne and I saw someone from behind and I kind of ran up to check out the outfits but they were moving fast and probably would have thought I was REALLY weird if they weren't! I had to run to catch a glimpse.



I'm way shyer than you though! So, I know you could do it!  Maybe we just need to go on vacation together!


----------



## GlassSlippers

fairygoodmother said:


> Has anyone seen mitten clips yet this season?  I've been checking Target, but no luck yet  :-(  I assume you'll get them back east before we do here...so are they there yet?




When my daughter was little I tried the mitten clips from Target, etc. but they always broke and they weren't strong enough. I finally found a brand that really worked and held up. They're called Glove Cats and you have to get them at a sporting goods store. REI has them on their web site. They're $8 per pair, but I was buying several pairs of the Target kind per year, so I actually saved money in the long run, especially since we never lost the gloves or mittens again.

Hope this helps!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## *Toadstool*

squirrel said:


> I really want an embroidery machine.
> 
> I did find two used ones on Craigslist-Janome350E for $500, I know most like brother on here.   The other one doesn't say what brand it is but has 3 hoops, clothsetter (?), 20 memory cards with at least 14 designs on each for $900.
> 
> I also found a Brother Serger Lock 929D for $50.  I don't have a serger.
> 
> What things do I need to know when buying second hand?  How do I know if it's a good deal, if I can't find a model similar in a store or online?
> 
> I just don't know if I can justify the cost of one at this time.


My advice would be..
*Don't buy a used embroidery machine!*
I paid over 2k for a used embroidery machine, and it was fine and then I had lots of trouble with it. I mean major trouble! You just never know what a machine has gone through. If people leave their machines in hot places they can rust on the insides... soo many different things. 
I know some people here on the boards have gotten lucky with buying used. I just wouldn't do it after my experience. I'd wait however more months to save up more to buy new! This experience with the used machine was a nightmare. I can't believe how much money I wasted on that machine and how much time I spent trying to get it to work.



VBAndrea said:


>


Love the costumes!! That is so neat!!
Your bowling shirts look great. They will love them.


babynala said:


> Sorry you are having so much trouble with your machine.


Thanks. It really is a mess!
Thanks to all you other gals who offered up condolences to my whines about my machine. I'm too lazy tonight to go back and multiquote the ones I lost. hehe



jessica52877 said:


>


The shirts look great!
Love that dress. So simple, but it is really pretty!!!



masonbsc said:


>


They look great! I love your pillow.



ncmomof2 said:


>


They look adorable! Great pirates!



NiniMorris said:


> Question....we are going to our first MVMCP this year...what do you think about us all wearing Santa Hats with bells?  Too corny?
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm sure everyone will have Santa hats.. I just assumed. lol
This will be our first year too. 



h518may said:


>


Love Remy! Great job!



PurpleEars said:


> This is inspired by the following "quilt" at Mickey's tent:


Looks great! I love that you made it match Mickey's quilt!



froggy33 said:


>


That is beautiful!! You need to post a bigger picture. 
I'd love to know where you got the image from if you don't mind me using it. I need to make a Christmas dress for the party!!



erikawolf2004 said:


>


Adorable!



Keurigirl said:


>


Too cute!!!



h518may said:


> I also made this, to resemble Belles Christmas dress


Love Belle's dress!



jessica52877 said:


>


Love Oso! His colors are so pretty.
I am procrastinating too.. a month till our trip and I won't tell you how many dresses I have finished. 


jessica52877 said:


>


Haha.. I sit and watch my machine stitch. Am I not supposed to do that? I'm too paranoid to walk away. 
You guys are too cute!



jas0202 said:


>


Next time try using a pressing cloth so you don't burn the fibers. 
I hate irons.. they ruin way too many things.

********^^^^^^^^^^^^^^**************
*I have news.. I need to take a picture first, so I won't say just yet!! *


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> I have to say I have loved being part of the Gives. They give me such a warm fuzzy feeling.
> .



I've only did Joey's so far, but I think I was more excited seeing the pics of him opening up the big give gift than he was.



jessica52877 said:


> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.



OMG... we are having lunch with OSO. I am assuming you got that on Heathersue's website! I will have to go shopping.



jas0202 said:


>



I think they look cute too. Maybe take a picture with them wearing them and see if it still shows up in the picture and then decide that way. But I don't think anyone is really going to notice.


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> My advice would be..
> *Don't buy a used embroidery machine!*
> I paid over 2k for a used embroidery machine, and it was fine and then I had lots of trouble with it. I mean major trouble! You just never know what a machine has gone through. If people leave their machines in hot places they can rust on the insides... soo many different things.
> I know some people here on the boards have gotten lucky with buying used. I just wouldn't do it after my experience. I'd wait however more months to save up more to buy new! This experience with the used machine was a nightmare. I can't believe how much money I wasted on that machine and how much time I spent trying to get it to work.



Just curious as I am considering purchasing a used embroidery machine... did you buy it through a shop and/or was it recently serviced?  My local shop has put me in contact with another customer who is upgrading her machine.  My shop has serviced it and checked stitch count etc and gave it the A-okay!  I was so excited as the shop owner told me I should expect to pay about $2500.  Problem is, when the machine owner called me she said she was selling it for $3500.  Plus she said it had been used commercially for almost 900 hours.  Yikes, that seems like a lot. I think I will wait for the next trade-up.  I am going to stop by the shop today and talk to the owner.  I was just so surprised by the extra thousand bucks as the shop owner told me she consults with the machine owners on what they should charge.  And when she said I should expect to pay $2500, she was talking about a hobby use machine as I told her I didnt want one that had been used commercially.  I know it is in the shop owners best interest for her customers to unload the used machines b/c she told me they wont purchase the newer $15,000+ machines until they sell their old machines.  Sorry for the rant, just wondering a little more about your situation.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> Just curious as I am considering purchasing a used embroidery machine... did you buy it through a shop and/or was it recently serviced?  My local shop has put me in contact with another customer who is upgrading her machine.  My shop has serviced it and checked stitch count etc and gave it the A-okay!  I was so excited as the shop owner told me I should expect to pay about $2500.  Problem is, when the machine owner called me she said she was selling it for $3500.  Plus she said it had been used commercially for almost 900 hours.  Yikes, that seems like a lot. I think I will wait for the next trade-up.  I am going to stop by the shop today and talk to the owner.  I was just so surprised by the extra thousand bucks as the shop owner told me she consults with the machine owners on what they should charge.  And when she said I should expect to pay $2500, she was talking about a hobby use machine as I told her I didnt want one that had been used commercially.  I know it is in the shop owners best interest for her customers to unload the used machines b/c she told me they wont purchase the newer $15,000+ machines until they sell their old machines.  Sorry for the rant, just wondering a little more about your situation.



I bought my Brother Duetta 4500D used off of ebay for $2400.  I know it was a big risk, but I emailed back and forth with the original owner who happened to be Project Runway Designer Jillian Lewis and I felt like she was being honest.  I also spoke with her assistant on the phone to make sure it really was her I was talking to.  

Anyway, I could never afford or justify a new machine at this level (my local shop wanted $8000 ), so I took the risk.  I did get about $200 cash back through Bing cash back which was a reward program that was available at the time, but then I spent $200 to have it serviced.  Regardless, I have been very happy with my purchase and I use it all the time.  It had a lot of sewing use, but had almost zero embroidery use from the original owner.    Just wanted to share a success story with buying a used machine.  And if you can get one through a shop where you can actually see the machine and they know the original owner the risk is cut down considerably from what I did.

Would the shop provide any kind of warranty on a used machine (like 30 days or something?)


----------



## revrob

Granna4679 said:


> I am so excited.  I bought tickets today to take my DGDs to the Nutcracker Ballet in December.  Anyone have any inspiration for me for customs because you know they HAVE to have some.



I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242

We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I bought my Brother Duetta 4500D used off of ebay for $2400.  I know it was a big risk, but I emailed back and forth with the original owner who happened to be Project Runway Designer Jillian Lewis and I felt like she was being honest.  I also spoke with her assistant on the phone to make sure it really was her I was talking to.
> 
> Anyway, I could never afford or justify a new machine at this level (my local shop wanted $8000 ), so I took the risk.  I did get about $200 cash back through Bing cash back which was a reward program that was available at the time, but then I spent $200 to have it serviced.  Regardless, I have been very happy with my purchase and I use it all the time.  It had a lot of sewing use, but had almost zero embroidery use from the original owner.    Just wanted to share a success story with buying a used machine.  And if you can get one through a shop where you can actually see the machine and they know the original owner the risk is cut down considerably from what I did.
> 
> Would the shop provide any kind of warranty on a used machine (like 30 days or something?)



Oh wow, that is pretty cool.  Glad it worked out so well!  The shop doesn't offer a warranty but she did say that it is in her best interest to make me happy and find me a quality machine.  Like I said, she wants the machine owner to upgrade!   She also said she only recommends resells that she has just serviced.


----------



## aboveH20

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. I sit and watch my machine stitch. Am I not supposed to do that? I'm too paranoid to walk away.




I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???



I do that too!!!! Just praying that nothing gets stuck or anything!! lol - all it takes is 1 look away and BAM it eats your shirt!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> Just curious as I am considering purchasing a used embroidery machine... did you buy it through a shop and/or was it recently serviced?  My local shop has put me in contact with another customer who is upgrading her machine.  My shop has serviced it and checked stitch count etc and gave it the A-okay!  I was so excited as the shop owner told me I should expect to pay about $2500.  Problem is, when the machine owner called me she said she was selling it for $3500.  Plus she said it had been used commercially for almost 900 hours.  Yikes, that seems like a lot. I think I will wait for the next trade-up.  I am going to stop by the shop today and talk to the owner.  I was just so surprised by the extra thousand bucks as the shop owner told me she consults with the machine owners on what they should charge.  And when she said I should expect to pay $2500, she was talking about a hobby use machine as I told her I didnt want one that had been used commercially.  I know it is in the shop owners best interest for her customers to unload the used machines b/c she told me they wont purchase the newer $15,000+ machines until they sell their old machines.  Sorry for the rant, just wondering a little more about your situation.


The machine I bought definitely had been serviced regularly. I'm not sure where it went wrong. I kinda think it has been dropped or something. Someone told me once a machine is dropped it is never the same.
I was not buying it from a dealer. I bought it from an individual who worked at a dealership. It had the problem I was having when I first bought it and she assured me that a tune up at the dealership would fix the problem. Not so!
It is a pretty big gamble... but hey.. you could be one of the lucky ones and get a good deal. 



revrob said:


> I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
> http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242
> 
> We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!


Eeeps! I've heard the Houston Ballet does a beautiful Nutcracker!! I totally would drive the 4 ish hours to bring Hannah if we weren't going to DW. My aunt lives in Katy. I hope you guys have a great time! Hannah would love to see that.. she's waaay into dancing right now.


jeniamt said:


> Oh wow, that is pretty cool.  Glad it worked out so well!  The shop doesn't offer a warranty but she did say that it is in her best interest to make me happy and find me a quality machine.  Like I said, she wants the machine owner to upgrade!   She also said she only recommends resells that she has just serviced.


I think I would consider buying a used machine if the dealer offered a warranty on it... even just for a few months. It doesn't take long to figure out if you have a lemon. Allbrands and some big dealers like that do offer warranty on their factory serviced machines sometimes.


aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???


 I sure do. I didn't know to do that when I got my first embroidery machine. I had a onesie hooped and walked away.. came back to disaster! Don't walk away from a onesie..


----------



## babynala

Keurigirl said:


> *froggy33 *
> I will leave you all with a photo of my kiddos, these were their halloween costumes:


So cute, what a great picture.  



tmh0206 said:


> ok, I wouldnt normally ask, but if you all could throw a prayer my way...it has NOT been a good day!  first my mom falls and they think she may have a fractured hip and now I am getting ready to leave work and I have a very flat tire w/no spare in the trunk...then I called my son to help me with it and he apparently is deciding to be a jerk and gripe at me about not having a spare tire! ugh!!! so my daughter is going to pick me up and take me home...hope the rest of the night gets better!


Hope your day got better



jessica52877 said:


> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied from facebook so it won't shrink. Sorry.
> 
> I am procrastinating right now, as usual. I did make me a cub scout shirt tonight. I was going to write Wolf Mom on it but then thought it didn't quite sound right, so now it just says Wolf. Hope people get it. I'll mainly wear it to scouting events, but still.


Love the Oso and so does my son.  The Wolf shirt sounds like a great idea.  I bet you will be getting lots of requests!



jessica52877 said:


> I owe Tim a shirt as it is! I think I was going to make him and Dallas Mario a long time ago and never made either. Not even sure that is the character I was thinking of.
> 
> Because I am in the mood to post pictures, look how little Dallas was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't quite have totally awesome curly long hair yet, but it was getting there.
> 
> And look, customs before I made customs every trip! I remember loving making these shirts. I used to have the time to just sit and watch the machine sew. What happen to the good ole days?


He was so little and cute.  What a nice picture of mom and her baby boy (he'll always be your baby boy).  



billwendy said:


> I bet she was cute!! I'll try to do them all!! Not sure about  HM - not so into that - lol - I scare so easily you wouldnt believe it!!!!!


  



jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...


That really stinks.  Does anyone know if some Magic Sizing would help fluff it back up?



aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???


Yup, I just sit there too.  It seems whenever I step away my thread breaks, the bobbin runs out or it is time to change threads.  My shirts usually get eaten when I'm sitting next to the machine anyway - guess I have to pay more attention.


----------



## babynala

*Toadstool* said:


> ********^^^^^^^^^^^^^^**************
> *I have news.. I need to take a picture first, so I won't say just yet!! *


You can't tease us like this


----------



## NiniMorris

Please...somebody stop me!

I just counted, and I have 23 shirts 3 dresses left and 14 days to finish.  And what do I do...I take a REAL look at the new Rosetta Ruffle Bag....I REALLY WANT IT!  I can just see it in Minnie colors.  Could be a perfect park bag...
So...to all you testers...how long does it take to make?  

It looks like I could probably knock one out in an afternoon devoted to just sewing.  

I mean I NEED it...right?


Nini


----------



## snikelfrizt

Hi can anyone lead me to instructions on how to make the "I spy" bags I saw a while back? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

snikelfrizt said:


> Hi can anyone lead me to instructions on how to make the "I spy" bags I saw a while back? Thanks!!!!!



I haven't made one yet, but they look like fun
http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag


----------



## erikawolf2004

NiniMorris said:


> Please...somebody stop me!
> 
> I just counted, and I have 23 shirts 3 dresses left and 14 days to finish.  And what do I do...I take a REAL look at the new Rosetta Ruffle Bag....I REALLY WANT IT!  I can just see it in Minnie colors.  Could be a perfect park bag...
> So...to all you testers...how long does it take to make?
> 
> It looks like I could probably knock one out in an afternoon devoted to just sewing.
> 
> I mean I NEED it...right?
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds super cute.  I have a friend that made me a Minnie bag for our last trip and I just love it...I know I'm not helping-sorry!


----------



## queenvickitoria

I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Tweevil said:


> Here are a couple of tuts for converting mens shirts into dress/tops.
> This one has a peasant type top - and a lot of cool links:
> http://www.madebylex.com/2009/07/peasant-blouse-refashion-tutorial.html
> 
> This one makes a nice strapped dress for little ones -
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=170402.0
> 
> Here's another one with shorter sleeves...
> http://craftyladylindsay.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you, loved the craftylady blog...lots of fun stuff on there.


----------



## jeniamt

revrob said:


> I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
> http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242
> 
> We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!



Oh my gosh, those are so cute.  I would love a tree skirt made with those designs.  If I cant figure out how to get my BROTHER PR 620 I may just buy the PE 770 from Walmart today so I get started on my tree skirt!  

My next door neighbor danced with the Houston Ballet last year... if you are interested I could ask her if she can hook you guys up with some kind Meet the Dancers or something like that.  Cant remember how old your DD is or if it would be something she would even be interested in.  PM if you are interested.  My neighbor dances with the Seattle Ballet now but I can e-mail her.


----------



## erikawolf2004

queenvickitoria said:


> I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?
> 
> Thanks!



Joann's carries it here, not sure if you can find it on Joann or hancock.com


----------



## SallyfromDE

jas0202 said:


> I thought I was so smart buying cheap fleece hoodies from "that" major retailer.    Anyway, my brilliant idea was to make up a few rhinestone transfers and put them on there to disney-fy them.  Well, the rhinestone mickey heads look GREAT, but, my iron left marks and smooshed the fleece.    Is there any way to fluff it back up?  I tried running it through the washer again and it didn't work, so I am guessing we're just out of luck.  Hoping it won't be so obvious in pictures if we are cold and in jackets...



Do you think it could be like ironing on velvet? You have to iron it from the back on a towel, so the fabric won't get crushed? I guess it can't hurt to try and touch it up? Or maybe doing a perfect crushed square or circle around it, then do some lace or piping to make it look like an applique? The purple one is flocked, and the flowers have been ironed out of it.


----------



## ellenbenny

Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.





I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog


----------



## *Toadstool*

babynala said:


> You can't tease us like this


 



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.



Beautiful shirts! Where did you get those designs? They look like machine designs to me. I need them now.


----------



## ellenbenny

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful shirts! Where did you get those designs? They look like machine designs to me. I need them now.



Thanks!!  I got 4 of them (Donald, Daisy, Goofy, Minnie) from bowsandclothes.com and the chef mickey one from someone else on etsy.  Can't remember the exact name right now but you could search for chef mickey.  It wasn't the greatest quality anyway, I can't really recommend that one.


----------



## *Toadstool*

And here she is.. 




We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!  
I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop. 
I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading. 
Here's the first design I stitched out on her.




Only 9 more princesses to go..


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> Please...somebody stop me!
> 
> I just counted, and I have 23 shirts 3 dresses left and 14 days to finish.  And what do I do...I take a REAL look at the new Rosetta Ruffle Bag....I REALLY WANT IT!  I can just see it in Minnie colors.  Could be a perfect park bag...
> So...to all you testers...how long does it take to make?
> 
> It looks like I could probably knock one out in an afternoon devoted to just sewing.
> 
> I mean I NEED it...right?
> 
> 
> Nini



The rosetta bag is great.  It stitches up fairly quickly, maybe 2, maybe 3 hours at most from printing the pattern to finished bag.  I know I was thinking about making one in minnie dot.


----------



## snubie

Just wanted to add re: the ruffle bag- you need fusible fleece and heavier weight fusible interfacing.


----------



## ellenbenny

*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..



Congrats!! I think that is the same as my Brother 4500?  I love it!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ellenbenny said:


> Congrats!! I think that is the same as my Brother 4500?  I love it!!



Yes, it is.  
Good to hear you love yours. So far I am in love. I haven't sewn on it yet... just embroider.


----------



## SueM in MN

Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt. 
We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.




The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes. 
Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.

She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.





The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron. 
Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.


----------



## *Toadstool*

SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.


Beautiful! It reminds me of a dress that you'd see on ice skaters.


----------



## froggy33

*Toadstool* said:


> That is beautiful!! You need to post a bigger picture.
> I'd love to know where you got the image from if you don't mind me using it. I need to make a Christmas dress for the party!!



Hi there!  thanks!  I actually shrunk this in photobucket last year and I'm really too lazy to find the pic!  But I did find the image I used to do the applique.  It's actually done by hand (before I had an embroidery machine), but I have been tossing back and forth the idea of digitizing it.

If I find the machine I will post it ASAP.

Here's the image:
Mickey-Minnie mistletoe


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog



 Too bad your DS is coming those shirts came out great.




SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.
> 
> She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.



That is so clever. Thanks for sharing.



jessica52877 said:


> I
> 
> And because I feel like posting a new picture, here is Special Agent Oso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Where did you get this? I can't seem to find any OSO anywhere and this is just perfect.


----------



## aboveH20

*Toadstool* said:


> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..



Wow.  



SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> *Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair*.



Yes (to bolded above) thanks for sharing it.  I'm getting up my courage to do clothing for Big Gives, and that's a great suggestion for kids in a wheelchair.  Thanks for taking the time to post it and inspire us!


----------



## Keurigirl

I need help! One of you lovely ladies made this wonderful outfit:





What pattern is the pants on that? They are so cute!


----------



## SueM in MN

aboveH20 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes (to bolded above) thanks for sharing it.  I'm getting up my courage to do clothing for Big Gives, and that's a great suggestion for kids in a wheelchair.  Thanks for taking the time to post it and inspire us!


Thanks for the comments from you, *Toadstool* and miprender.
I saw someone on this thread was writing about making some things for a child with a wheelchair. 
The part I liked about the apron (my oldest DD's idea) was that we could put it on after DD was seated in her wheelchair and the costume could go over her seatbelt. So, you don't even see her seatbelt at all.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.



Your T-shirts are incredible works of art.  I love seeing what you create.

Sorry to hear your son won't be able to join your trip. The good news of his employment no doubt outweighs the bad news of a sonless trip. 

My Navy son won't be home for Thanksgiving but we expect my older son.  *Dinosaur Bar-b-que *just opened their fourth location "near" us (I live in Saratoga county, north of Albany) and we're hoping to go over the T'give weekend.  Regretably I don't see him wanting to wear a Mickey T-shirt there.  +  +  +


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> Thanks for the comments from you, *Toadstool* and miprender.
> I saw someone on this thread was writing about making some things for a child with a wheelchair.
> The part I liked about the apron (my oldest DD's idea) was that we could put it on after DD was seated in her wheelchair and the costume could go over her seatbelt. So, you don't even see her seatbelt at all.



Welcome Sue


----------



## livndisney

*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..





12 by 7    AND a Babylock serger?

I want to come play at your house


----------



## woodkins

Keurigirl said:


> I need help! One of you lovely ladies made this wonderful outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pattern is the pants on that? They are so cute!



If I am not mistaken they are Zuma pants.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> Your T-shirts are incredible works of art.  I love seeing what you create.
> 
> Sorry to hear your son won't be able to join your trip. The good news of his employment no doubt outweighs the bad news of a sonless trip.
> 
> My Navy son won't be home for Thanksgiving but we expect my older son.  *Dinosaur Bar-b-que *just opened their fourth location "near" us (I live in Saratoga county, north of Albany) and we're hoping to go over the T'give weekend.  Regretably I don't see him wanting to wear a Mickey T-shirt there.  +  +  +



Thanks for the compliments.   I definitely agree that his getting a new job he is happier with is worth missing him.  He won't be home for T-giving either, but my younger DS will be.  Hopefully he will be home for Xmas, but only for a quick weekend.  I may have to schedule a trip to Atlanta to see him as he won't be able to take vacation for the 1st 6 mos of his new job.

Good news on the Dinosaur BBQ, I haven't actually ever eaten there believe it or not, but I have had their food at catered events and it is good.  And it is very popular, which is why I have never eaten there, whenever we have tried there was a long wait and we didn't feel like waiting.

Thank your son for his service, and I'm sorry you will be missing him at T-giving as well.


----------



## livndisney

Ok Ladies, 

I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## erikawolf2004

*Toadstool* said:


> Only 9 more princesses to go..



This is awesome!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> Blog



These came out great, so sorry about your son not being able to go.


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I think I have cows but my computer is down.  Hopefully my son will get it fixed the first of the week.  I'll try and remember to check then.  If I haven't let you know something by next weekend please remind me, my memory just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## froggy33

livndisney said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Here's a couple.
Farm Cow 
Pink Cow
I've used her designs before.  They stitch out pretty nice.  She also has great prices.


----------



## ellenbenny

livndisney said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.
> 
> Any suggestions?



There are a couple of cows on DivasDoodles.com and also stitchontime.com


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> I think I have cows but my computer is down.  Hopefully my son will get it fixed the first of the week.  I'll try and remember to check then.  If I haven't let you know something by next weekend please remind me, my memory just isn't what it used to be.



Neither is mine don't feel bad LOL I "forgot" I wanted to do this project back in August. Thank you for checking! 

(How is your grandaughter doing?)


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> Neither is mine don't feel bad LOL I "forgot" I wanted to do this project back in August. Thank you for checking!
> 
> (How is your grandaughter doing?)



She is doing great in Pre-K class, no trouble for the teacher.  She is still wild and has meltdowns!!  She goes to occupational therapy and speech, at a private clinic, for one hour each, once a week.  She receives speech twice a week at school and OT once a month at school.  DGS2 is also seeing the priviate OT and speech pathologist for the same amount of time.  One goes to OT while the other one is in speech and then they trade places with the therapists.

On a brighter note:  Our trip to WDW in July with her was probably the best one yet!!  We got a GAC and had her and her brothers strollers tagged as wheelchairs.  The wheelchair tag was a life saver.  She was able to have her own personal space, where no one was bumping into her, when we had to wait in lines.  We only had 1 meltdown in the parks the whole trip.  We didn't even have to buckle her in her stroller.  All we had to say was get in your space and she would get back into her stroller to wait.  

Thanks for asking about her.  How is Miss M doing?


----------



## livndisney

NaeNae said:


> She is doing great in Pre-K class, no trouble for the teacher.  She is still wild and has meltdowns!!  She goes to occupational therapy and speech, at a private clinic, for one hour each, once a week.  She receives speech twice a week at school and OT once a month at school.  DGS2 is also seeing the priviate OT and speech pathologist for the same amount of time.  One goes to OT while the other one is in speech and then they trade places with the therapists.
> 
> On a brighter note:  Our trip to WDW in July with her was probably the best one yet!!  We got a GAC and had her and her brothers strollers tagged as wheelchairs.  The wheelchair tag was a life saver.  She was able to have her own personal space, where no one was bumping into her, when we had to wait in lines.  We only had 1 meltdown in the parks the whole trip.  We didn't even have to buckle her in her stroller.  All we had to say was get in your space and she would get back into her stroller to wait.
> 
> Thanks for asking about her.  How is Miss M doing?



AWESOME!!! I kinda figured the stroller would help. It was a lifesaver for us. M is doing well. She is adjusting to the move. She had a hard time figuring out what would go with us (kept insisting we bring the toilet from the old place LOL).  This was her first "move". But she managed. Oddly enough she was happy to see her stroller in the garage (not that we use it anymore-she just likes knowing it is there).


Are you going to be here in January for the meet?


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..


 She is just beautiful... and yes, I am talking about the machine!  




SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.
> 
> She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.



This is awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Please...somebody stop me!
> 
> I just counted, and I have 23 shirts 3 dresses left and 14 days to finish.  And what do I do...I take a REAL look at the new Rosetta Ruffle Bag....I REALLY WANT IT!  I can just see it in Minnie colors.  Could be a perfect park bag...
> So...to all you testers...how long does it take to make?
> 
> It looks like I could probably knock one out in an afternoon devoted to just sewing.
> 
> I mean I NEED it...right?
> 
> 
> Nini




Of course you NEED it!! 




snikelfrizt said:


> ree aHi can anyone lead me to instructions on how to make the "I spy" bags I saw a while back? Thanks!!!!!



There are quite a few in the bookmarks. 


queenvickitoria said:


> I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?
> 
> Thanks!



I have ordered from Hancocks.com and Fabric.com, and I can usually get it at Joanns. 



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog



I'm sorry your son won't be able to go with you! The shirts all look great!



*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..



OOOHHH!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!!!!

My embroidery machine decided it didn't like me anymore. So, I'm desperately looking for a different machine. I don't think I'll get anything this nice though! What did you name her?



SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.
> 
> She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.



Wow! What a great idea! That would be a great idea for the Big Gives! (could I persuade you to join?) I would love to see a picture of your daughter in it, if you don't mind sharing. 



Keurigirl said:


> I need help! One of you lovely ladies made this wonderful outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pattern is the pants on that? They are so cute!



That is Jeanne, jham's little daughter Lily. Isn't she a cutie pie!!! They are called Zuma pants. I did have some tutorials in the bookmarks for some similar styles. I think they are called wrap pants or thai fisherman pants. 



livndisney said:


> AWESOME!!! I kinda figured the stroller would help. It was a lifesaver for us. M is doing well. She is adjusting to the move. She had a hard time figuring out what would go with us (kept insisting we bring the toilet from the old place LOL).  This was her first "move". But she managed. Oddly enough she was happy to see her stroller in the garage (not that we use it anymore-she just likes knowing it is there).
> 
> 
> Are you going to be here in January for the meet?



M is too cute! I'm glad she's doing well with the move.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> This is what Mom measured...
> 
> So, from the foot rest to the top of the handle - 36"
> Across the handle - 17"
> From the handle down the opposite side to the footrest - 36"
> 
> What do ya think????



Thanks.  

I need just the sides to wheel clearance when she gets a chance.  Hard to tell in the pics and I don't want to make things too long.  Then I can get working.  Think she might like lights too?


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> AWESOME!!! I kinda figured the stroller would help. It was a lifesaver for us. M is doing well. She is adjusting to the move. She had a hard time figuring out what would go with us (kept insisting we bring the toilet from the old place LOL).  This was her first "move". But she managed. Oddly enough she was happy to see her stroller in the garage (not that we use it anymore-she just likes knowing it is there).
> 
> 
> Are you going to be here in January for the meet?



I had hoped to get to come but DGD6 has a gymnastics meet that weekend in Kansas City.  This is her first year to compete and I don't want to miss any meets.  It will probably just be DD, DGD6, and myself going.  DH will be keeping DGD4 & DGS2 back home. (although there is a slight possibility they will go with us, especially if the weather is bad.  I don't like to drive in snow and ice and it will be a 6 hour drive each way.)  This is the farthest meet we have to travel to.  I'm disappointed that I won't get to come for this one.


----------



## SueM in MN

teresajoy said:


> Wow! What a great idea! That would be a great idea for the Big Gives! (could I persuade you to join?) I would love to see a picture of your daughter in it, if you don't mind sharing.


Wish I had the time to do it, but really busy between work and some other things I'm doing. I've been lurking at times here and on the MAW thread on the disABILITIES Board. I think what you all do is amazing and I've seen the threads where people post about opening all the boxes of Give stuff!

I'm willing to give technical assistance though if you want ideas for Big Gives that involve wheelchairs.
Here's a picture of DD visiting Rosetta







itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I need just the sides to wheel clearance when she gets a chance.  Hard to tell in the pics and I don't want to make things too long.  Then I can get working.  Think she might like lights too?


We put solar lights on DD's wheelchair when we go to WDW. It adds a 'touch of whimsy', but is also a conversation piece and useful for helping people see the wheelchair in the dark.
So, I think lights are a great idea.


----------



## djstweety

ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog





*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..



I got that machine last year, it is wonderful, I just don't use it enough. Congrats

I got a demo of a digitize program for 30 days ,,,I have tried it on 3 designs so far and they just don;t look very good, I will have to give it another shot. 

Looks as though you all are very good sewers.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog




Those shirts are just incredible!  I bought an embroidery machine a couple of months ago and have yet to take it out of the box!  Now I want to plan another trip so I can do shirts like that!  Sorry your son can't join you on the trip.


----------



## *Toadstool*

froggy33 said:


> Hi there!  thanks!  I actually shrunk this in photobucket last year and I'm really too lazy to find the pic!  But I did find the image I used to do the applique.  It's actually done by hand (before I had an embroidery machine), but I have been tossing back and forth the idea of digitizing it.
> Mickey-Minnie mistletoe


Thanks! It is hard to do characters side by side like that. Even with my big hoop I think they will still be pretty small. I was thinking about trying to do freehand embroidery instead with a big thing like that. I hope I have time to make a Christmas dress for the trip! It will probably be the last thing I make.



livndisney said:


> 12 by 7    AND a Babylock serger?
> 
> I want to come play at your house


 You can come run one of the machines while I run the other. I need all the help I can get..  *points at the ticker*


livndisney said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.
> 
> Any suggestions?


www.emblibrary.com and search for cow



erikawolf2004 said:


> This is awesome!


thanks!



jeniamt said:


> She is just beautiful... and yes, I am talking about the machine!


Haha.. she is all sparkly and silver and gold. 



teresajoy said:


> OOOHHH!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> My embroidery machine decided it didn't like me anymore. So, I'm desperately looking for a different machine. I don't think I'll get anything this nice though! What did you name her?


Babylock has 36 months interest free financing.. just saying. 
I didn't name her yet. I have no idea what to name a sewing machine. I've never done that.  



djstweety said:


> I got that machine last year, it is wonderful, I just don't use it enough. Congrats
> 
> I got a demo of a digitize program for 30 days ,,,I have tried it on 3 designs so far and they just don;t look very good, I will have to give it another shot.
> 
> Looks as though you all are very good sewers.


Oh good to hear someone who has one. It seems the Innovis 4500 is way more popular. Digitizing takes alot of patience and practice. I've been digitizing for a little over 4 years. I still learn things now. Carol Price has great Embird tutorials. There are alot of resources out there now to help people learn it. I get ideas in my head and can't find designs to match.. so thats why I started.


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I need just the sides to wheel clearance when she gets a chance.  Hard to tell in the pics and I don't want to make things too long.  Then I can get working.  Think she might like lights too?




Hmm - where do you want her to start measuring from? I'd be happy to ask. I think she would get a kick out of lights - especially since they will be there on new years eve!!!! lol!!! This is so fun -thanks!!!

Its 5:30am here and I am WIDE AWAKE!!!!! Waiting for Billy to WAKE UP!!!!! I wonder how long this east coast timing will still work for me? I love getting up early!!! lol


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Its 5:30am here and I am WIDE AWAKE!!!!! Waiting for Billy to WAKE UP!!!!! I wonder how long this east coast timing will still work for me? I love getting up early!!! lol



LOL...when we moved to Germany, I was on US time for weeks!

When we came back it took almost 2 months!  Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...when we moved to Germany, I was on US time for weeks!
> 
> When we came back it took almost 2 months!  Good Luck!
> 
> Nini



Nini - you lived in GERMANY!!! WOW!!!!

Oh no!!! Well, at least when we get back it will be a short work week because of Thanksgiving!!! I gotta get ready for my Black Friday Shopping!!

Anyone else shop on BF? What are you going for this year?


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, 5 pages in one day! I never leave the house all day and was not home hardly at all yesterday and everyone was so chatty! 



miprender said:


> OMG... we are having lunch with OSO. I am assuming you got that on Heathersue's website! I will have to go shopping.



Oso I did by hand. I am sure it won't be long before you see a digital design though. 



ellenbenny said:


> Anyway, I could never afford or justify a new machine at this level (my local shop wanted $8000 ), so I took the risk.  I did get about $200 cash back through Bing cash back which was a reward program that was available at the time, but then I spent $200 to have it serviced.  Regardless, I have been very happy with my purchase and I use it all the time.  It had a lot of sewing use, but had almost zero embroidery use from the original owner.    Just wanted to share a success story with buying a used machine.  And if you can get one through a shop where you can actually see the machine and they know the original owner the risk is cut down considerably from what I did.



I would be so afraid to take a risk like that but obviously it worked out awesome!! So glad for you!



revrob said:


> I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
> http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242
> 
> We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!



I thought you had made a nutcracker dress! 



aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???



Perfectly normal. I don't even breathe, maybe that is why I don't care for it and hate babysitting! LOL!



babynala said:


> Love the Oso and so does my son.  The Wolf shirt sounds like a great idea.  I bet you will be getting lots of requests!



I wore the wolf shirt yesterday and already had a few moms talking about me making them one.



queenvickitoria said:


> I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?
> 
> Thanks!



Joann's, you can usually get it online. 



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog



Bummer that he can't join you. You are always the sweetest! I can't wait to check out your blog. I wish I kept up with mine.



SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.



Great idea! What an adorable costume! Hope you stick around and post more pictures!



Keurigirl said:


> I need help! One of you lovely ladies made this wonderful outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pattern is the pants on that? They are so cute!



Aww, she was so little! So little then! Not so much anymore! They all keep growing so fast!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the compliments.   I definitely agree that his getting a new job he is happier with is worth missing him.  He won't be home for T-giving either, but my younger DS will be.  Hopefully he will be home for Xmas, but only for a quick weekend.  I may have to schedule a trip to Atlanta to see him as he won't be able to take vacation for the 1st 6 mos of his new job.



If you come to Atlanta I would LOVE to meet you somewhere. We live NE of Atlanta about 45 minutes so some places are much easier to get to then others but I am happy to travel!



billwendy said:


> Nini - you lived in GERMANY!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> Oh no!!! Well, at least when we get back it will be a short work week because of Thanksgiving!!! I gotta get ready for my Black Friday Shopping!!
> 
> Anyone else shop on BF? What are you going for this year?



Hi Wendy!! I am so happy for you! I hope you are still hanging out enjoying the sun rise and the beautiful Matterhorn peeking up over the trees! Did you get a top floor room? I forgot to ask! 

Black Friday is pretty crazy around here. I know, it is everywhere. But it really is at the point that I won't take Dallas out until about 7 pm at night when most are gone. It used to not be a problem because hubby worked at Walmart but now that he doesn't no more. Then again, I don't tend to see anything we ever NEED. LOL! I would like the tomtom from Target though and hopefully it will be online or Lin will be off and I'll hit one at some point.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> If you come to Atlanta I would LOVE to meet you somewhere. We live NE of Atlanta about 45 minutes so some places are much easier to get to then others but I am happy to travel!



I will definitely let you know if we are coming.  Actually this is the first year in many years that we haven't come down in the fall, so hopefully we can schedule something soon.  My brother lives in Roswell and my son lives in midtown.  I lived in the Atlanta area for a few years, but that was over 20 years ago now.


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Nini - you lived in GERMANY!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> Oh no!!! Well, at least when we get back it will be a short work week because of Thanksgiving!!! I gotta get ready for my Black Friday Shopping!!
> 
> Anyone else shop on BF? What are you going for this year?



I think we are going to go and start the process for our passports that day.


----------



## billwendy

Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

billwendy said:


> Hmm - where do you want her to start measuring from? I'd be happy to ask. I think she would get a kick out of lights - especially since they will be there on new years eve!!!! lol!!! This is so fun -thanks!!!
> 
> Its 5:30am here and I am WIDE AWAKE!!!!! Waiting for Billy to WAKE UP!!!!! I wonder how long this east coast timing will still work for me? I love getting up early!!! lol



Massive miagraine so if this doesn't sound right but I just need to know how long I can make things so nothing gets caught in the wheels.  I also think I might be able to do a costume blanket.  I thought she might like lights as we all need sparkle.


----------



## billwendy

itsheresomewhere said:


> Massive miagraine so if this doesn't sound right but I just need to know how long I can make things so nothing gets caught in the wheels.  I also think I might be able to do a costume blanket.  I thought she might like lights as we all need sparkle.




Girlie - you take care of yourself!!!!

I pm'd mom and will post as soon as I hear from her!!

That would be so sweet of you to do the blanket too!! And then when you do, do you think you could do a tutorial so we all know how to make them? I think they would be so helpful with these wintertime Big Gives - it can be so chilly at night, and when they get home they would be so awesome for them to have!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my! I KNOW you have a great view then! I am sitting here thinking how sad it is that I now know where most rooms are in that hotel! LOL!



ellenbenny said:


> I will definitely let you know if we are coming.  Actually this is the first year in many years that we haven't come down in the fall, so hopefully we can schedule something soon.  My brother lives in Roswell and my son lives in midtown.  I lived in the Atlanta area for a few years, but that was over 20 years ago now.



I knew you were going to say Roswell! It isn't far at all, maybe 45 miles but it takes FOREVER to get to because of the traffic and no main highway to cut across, but no issues! I would still love to meet you! Why did I not know you had family here and that you come each fall usually?


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!



Ok now you are just being mean! You KNOW you were supposed to come here

And I never have anyone to go to BF shopping with. (Of course I have considered hiring a body guard LOL)


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> I knew you were going to say Roswell! It isn't far at all, maybe 45 miles but it takes FOREVER to get to because of the traffic and no main highway to cut across, but no issues! I would still love to meet you! Why did I not know you had family here and that you come each fall usually?



We actually normally stay in midtown.  My brother does not invite us to stay at his house.  Not because we are not close, but because I think they are embarrassed that they don't keep their house very clean.  Anyway we stay near my son and then usually meet my brother and family for dinners somewhere.  My DH just cannot believe that they never invite us to their house, but I have gotten over it over the years.

We can drive somewhere convenient for you though.  I will have to let you know when we plan a trip for sure.  Maybe I haven't talked about it much.  Last year we visited in late August, and then we were in Athens the weekend before Xmas for my nephew's wedding.  That is the last time we were there.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Ok now you are just being mean! You KNOW you were supposed to come here
> 
> And I never have anyone to go to BF shopping with. (Of course I have considered hiring a body guard LOL)



Sometimes we have to venture to other places you know! 



ellenbenny said:


> We actually normally stay in midtown.  My brother does not invite us to stay at his house.  Not because we are not close, but because I think they are embarrassed that they don't keep their house very clean.  Anyway we stay near my son and then usually meet my brother and family for dinners somewhere.  My DH just cannot believe that they never invite us to their house, but I have gotten over it over the years.
> 
> We can drive somewhere convenient for you though.  I will have to let you know when we plan a trip for sure.  Maybe I haven't talked about it much.  Last year we visited in late August, and then we were in Athens the weekend before Xmas for my nephew's wedding.  That is the last time we were there.



Funny enough, I was totally going to invite you stay here and you are always welcome. My husband always tells me he would never stay at someone's house he doesn't know. And it irks me to no end, most of the time, he KNOWS the people! He might not be best friends with them, but I might be!  We never have any company and I always love it when we do. And I like to say, my house is LIVED in and it shows it!!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Sometimes we have to venture to other places you know!



You know, I think a few of my relatives have mentioned something like that as well. But I think they just want to see M 

(And for the record I did go to TX last year-not sure about this year not lovin the whole groping pat downs now)


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> Oso I did by hand. I am sure it won't be long before you see a digital design though.



Holy (digitized) cow.  You did Oso by hand?  I've been practicing my hand applique, but I have a l-o-o-o-n-g way to go before I could take a closeup photo.

I'm trying to figure out if the problem is the machine or the operator .  I'm pretty sure it's the latter, but I am curious if you don't mind sharing which machine you have.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Funny enough, I was totally going to invite you stay here and you are always welcome. My husband always tells me he would never stay at someone's house he doesn't know. And it irks me to no end, most of the time, he KNOWS the people! He might not be best friends with them, but I might be!  We never have any company and I always love it when we do. And I like to say, my house is LIVED in and it shows it!!



We'll be coming to stay with you soon!  Another baby panda at Atlanta Zoo?!?!  It's too much for Aisling.  She must go see it!



livndisney said:


> You know, I think a few of my relatives have mentioned something like that as well. But I think they just want to see M
> 
> (And for the record I did go to TX last year-not sure about this year not lovin the whole groping pat downs now)



Randy got picked for the "extra security" for our trip to Ireland.  He had to go through the scanner that shows "everything"


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!



Have fun!  I am closing my eyes now and imaging being in WDW, hearing the monorail wiz by.  Do you think if I click my heals 3 times I will magically appear next to you?  Click, click, click.  Nope, still sitting here at my computer, looking at the dishwasher that needs to be unloaded, toys scattered about, and 12 loads of laundry that need to be folded.  Better go!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We'll be coming to stay with you soon!  Another baby panda at Atlanta Zoo?!?!  It's too much for Aisling.  She must go see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Randy got picked for the "extra security" for our trip to Ireland.  He had to go through the scanner that shows "everything"



If you make it Atlanta please let us know. We may have to have a mini Panda meet


----------



## visitingapril09

SueM in MN said:


> We put solar lights on DD's wheelchair when we go to WDW. It adds a 'touch of whimsy', but is also a conversation piece and useful for helping people see the wheelchair in the dark.
> So, I think lights are a great idea.



Sue, where do you put the lights? Do you have a photo? I am looking for some unique ideas for Andrew's chair on our upcoming trip.


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone know about oven setting bows?  I thought I read that on here once before.  I made DD4 a bunch of bows a few months ago and they all looking a little sad and droopy now.  The grosgrain hasn't really kept its shape and is all floppy now.  Thanks!


----------



## miprender

jessica52877 said:


> Oso I did by hand. I am sure it won't be long before you see a digital design though.
> .



Well you did an awesome job.



billwendy said:


> Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds wonderful.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip when you get home.


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> Holy (digitized) cow.  You did Oso by hand?  I've been practicing my hand applique, but I have a l-o-o-o-n-g way to go before I could take a closeup photo.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if the problem is the machine or the operator .  I'm pretty sure it's the latter, but I am curious if you don't mind sharing which machine you have.



LOL! Practice makes perfect! I have a brother cs-6000 or whatever it is called, mine was from Costco, alot have them from Walmart. BUT I also have a Brother ULT 2002-D. I'll be perfectly honest, there is a $3850 price difference but they both sew great! The only difference is on the more expensive one it ties a little knot for me so I don't have sew back and forth when I start and stop. It is something I miss when I use the smaller one. I use them both though.  The 2nd is a combo embroidery/sewing machine. I mainly use it to sew now a days. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We'll be coming to stay with you soon!  Another baby panda at Atlanta Zoo?!?!  It's too much for Aisling.  She must go see it!
> 
> Randy got picked for the "extra security" for our trip to Ireland.  He had to go through the scanner that shows "everything"



I really wish you would come! We always have an extra room, actually the whole basement can be your suite (don't worry there is a window in the basement bedroom). And then I have my sewing room upstairs now, but a bed in there and Dallas has bunk beds. BTW, my first sleepover was with the neighbor boy! 



jeniamt said:


> Have fun!  I am closing my eyes now and imaging being in WDW, hearing the monorail wiz by.  Do you think if I click my heals 3 times I will magically appear next to you?  Click, click, click.  Nope, still sitting here at my computer, looking at the dishwasher that needs to be unloaded, toys scattered about, and 12 loads of laundry that need to be folded.  Better go!



I am doing a pretty good job imagining I am with Wendy.



livndisney said:


> If you make it Atlanta please let us know. We may have to have a mini Panda meet



Like I said to Kristine, I really wish you guys would come! I thought of both of you when the panda was born.



miprender said:


> Well you did an awesome job.



Thanks!


----------



## cogero

I mentioned to DH that I might like a Brother Embroidery machine and he surprised me by researching and ordering me one. I am not sure of the model he won't show me which one the stinker.

Just wondering what is a good resource for thread and stabilizer.

Thanks.


----------



## jessica52877

cogero said:


> I mentioned to DH that I might like a Brother Embroidery machine and he surprised me by researching and ordering me one. I am not sure of the model he won't show me which one the stinker.
> 
> Just wondering what is a good resource for thread and stabilizer.
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I think we all pretty much agree on this! If you don't want to spend so much right away I would call and talk with someone. My first time I talked with the nicest lady and just told her the colors I wanted, crayola orange, piglet pink, etc and she picked the colors. She did a GREAT job! This was 10 years ago or so but I still order from them and they are great! I went with the top 100 colors the next time. Now I just order the colors I want. Having them all to begin with and see what was best and their order #'s worked out well for me.


----------



## NiniMorris

Rats!  Lost all my multi quotes...

Let's see if my old feeble mind can remember everything... 

Wendy...Yes we lived in Germany for two years.  Was supposed to be three years, but my second son had to be medivaced home after 2 years...thought he had a neuroblastoma, but we were very fortunate.  The type of tumor was completely non cancerous and he still has it some 25 years later!  We were a military family for 20 years.

This is the first year in 25 years that we haven't done Black Friday.  It is really strange, but I am still searching through all the sales...some habits die hard.  But I promised hubby that I would let him sleep in that morning (since we leave at 3 am Saturday morning for Disney.)

...well I obviously can't remember the others...and my computer is not happy with me at the moment.  I took it with us to the mountains today and let the battery run completely down...and now it is demanding a nap while being charged!


Nini


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> If you make it Atlanta please let us know. We may have to have a mini Panda meet





jessica52877 said:


> I really wish you would come! We always have an extra room, actually the whole basement can be your suite (don't worry there is a window in the basement bedroom). And then I have my sewing room upstairs now, but a bed in there and Dallas has bunk beds. BTW, my first sleepover was with the neighbor boy!
> 
> Like I said to Kristine, I really wish you guys would come! I thought of both of you when the panda was born.




OK girls we might have to get planning this get together.  When does Dallas get out of school?  And when does M get a "break" 


First sleepover with was with a boy Jessica?  hmmmmm interesting LOL!  I would let Ash bunk with Dallas but she would talk him to death!  BTW, sent you a message on FB too.


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OK girls we might have to get planning this get together.  When does Dallas get out of school?  And when does M get a "break"



May 20th! Let the planning begin! I know Ash won't be out for a bit after that. We have no plans so far, but shhh, don't tell M, right now the cub scout year end trip *might* be to Sea World to sleep with Shamu. It hasn't been finalized yet. Right now it is between that and Space Camp in Huntsville I believe. If we do that I think we might do a few days at the Nick hotel.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OK girls we might have to get planning this get together.  When does Dallas get out of school?  And when does M get a "break"
> 
> 
> First sleepover with was with a boy Jessica?  hmmmmm interesting LOL!  I would let Ash bunk with Dallas but she would talk him to death!  BTW, sent you a message on FB too.



I can be flexable with M's schedule. We could always consider it a field trip. And there is an AG store too


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> May 20th! Let the planning begin! I know Ash won't be out for a bit after that. We have no plans so far, but shhh, *don't tell M*, right now the cub scout year end trip *might* be to Sea World to sleep with Shamu. It hasn't been finalized yet. Right now it is between that and Space Camp in Huntsville I believe. If we do that I think we might do a few days at the Nick hotel.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


>



Not a , just don't want her to get excited if that isn't what ends up happening! We would want to see you guys for sure silly!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I can be flexable with M's schedule. We could always consider it a field trip. And there is an AG store too



 for M and the AG store. Although I am thinking Ash might not be as impressed. It is super small I assume compared to NYC. Not sure how it stacks up against Boston's and the one in Texas.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Why is it we worker harder on the weekends than during the week?  Today we moved our furniture from the living room to the different areas and my sewing area is now in a better and different area.

We are attempting to make the living room just that.  We packed up the china and hutch and put them into storage, we move the giant roll top desk to where my sewing area use to be, we move the gun cabinet and ammo dresser to the bed room.  Whew, we are both just exhausted as we had to move the bedroom all around to make room for the gun cabinet.  

I took apart the vintage 70's press board TV cabinet and threw it away and move my Lane chest beneath the TV and put the Blue ray and satellite on top.

Ok, it just keeps going on but we are exhausted and our house is starting to come back together.  It did look like a bomb went off most of the day.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> Ah yes...a long arm is the way to go for a Queen size...just look out!  They are very addictive and very expensive.  The one I covet is about $30,000; the one I have is only about $5,000.
> 
> Nini



Yowza! I knew long arms aren't cheap, but I didn't realize they could cost that much! I think I am sticking with my little sewing machine for now (want to cure my case of hoop envy first!). It's not the first time I have done a quilt that size on that machine, so I am sure I can make it work.



snubie said:


> Your quilt came out beautiful!  And great idea to digitize the signatures.  You could sell those files easily if you were every interested.



Thanks. I don't plan to sell the signature files since I am not 100% happy with them yet. However, I am willing to share the files if people wanted them for their personal projects.



billwendy said:


> I do that too!!!! Just praying that nothing gets stuck or anything!! lol - all it takes is 1 look away and BAM it eats your shirt!!!!!



I guess I am the odd one here. I often go and do something else while my machine embroiders away. Mind you, I do that with my stand mixer too. I just let it mix away while I get the ingredients for the next step. I think my machine ate one thing on me so far (my custom skirt for my last trip - speaking of which, I should find and share pictures of it).



NiniMorris said:


> Please...somebody stop me!
> 
> I just counted, and I have 23 shirts 3 dresses left and 14 days to finish.  And what do I do...I take a REAL look at the new Rosetta Ruffle Bag....I REALLY WANT IT!  I can just see it in Minnie colors.  Could be a perfect park bag...
> So...to all you testers...how long does it take to make?
> 
> It looks like I could probably knock one out in an afternoon devoted to just sewing.
> 
> I mean I NEED it...right?
> 
> 
> Nini



A girl can always use a new bag, right? Thanks to your post I actually went and looked at it. Yup, I can see it in Minnie colours as well. Maybe it will be the new Disboutiquers bag!



queenvickitoria said:


> I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?
> 
> Thanks!



I got mine from Joann Fabrics online. They have them at 40% off quite often. Also, a free shipping coupon shouldn't be hard to come by.



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.



Those are really nice shirts. I am sorry to hear that your son can't join you. It is really generous of you to offer the shirt to others.



*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..



Wow, congrats on your new toy. Belle stitched out very nicely. Now I think my case of hoop envy just went up a notch!



SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.
> 
> She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.



Sue, thanks for sharing the pictures. The apron is a great idea!

I have to share a cute little story from my shopping adventures this weekend. I was at Fabricland (they had a 50% off sale) and I overheard a little girl complaining to her mom, "there are no toys in this store!" Another woman helpfully said, "no dear, this is a toy store for moms." I thought that was great.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I am so excited.  I bought tickets today to take my DGDs to the Nutcracker Ballet in December.  Anyone have any inspiration for me for customs because you know they HAVE to have some.


Have a wonderful time and enjoy, it is the perfect Christmas time event.



billwendy said:


> Hey Friends!!
> 
> Well, Im all packed and ready to go to Disneyland!!!


Have a magical time Wendy/


erikawolf2004 said:


> I found this adorable dress on Etsy, it is made from a mens dress shirt and buttons up the back...anyone know how to do this?  I was thinking maybe I could play with the Portrait Peasant pattern to get this...but I haven't used that pattern yet.  Any ideas or tips would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Erika


I don't know but what a super idea.



jeniamt said:


> Just curious as I am considering purchasing a used embroidery machine... did you buy it through a shop and/or was it recently serviced?  My local shop has put me in contact with another customer who is upgrading her machine.  My shop has serviced it and checked stitch count etc and gave it the A-okay!  I was so excited as the shop owner told me I should expect to pay about $2500.  Problem is, when the machine owner called me she said she was selling it for $3500.  Plus she said it had been used commercially for almost 900 hours.  Yikes, that seems like a lot. I think I will wait for the next trade-up.  I am going to stop by the shop today and talk to the owner.  I was just so surprised by the extra thousand bucks as the shop owner told me she consults with the machine owners on what they should charge.  And when she said I should expect to pay $2500, she was talking about a hobby use machine as I told her I didnt want one that had been used commercially.  I know it is in the shop owners best interest for her customers to unload the used machines b/c she told me they wont purchase the newer $15,000+ machines until they sell their old machines.  Sorry for the rant, just wondering a little more about your situation.


I did buy a used machine and have not one single problem yet.  The first thing I did was bring it to the shop for a checkup.  I have a brother 4000D from Ebay.



revrob said:


> I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
> http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242
> 
> We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!


Enjoy the ballet and again a perfect Christmas event.


aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???


I watched when I was doing a Big Give and it ate both Wendy and Bill's shirts the minute I walked away!  Lately I have been walking away but I was only doing squares.  For shirts I stay.


queenvickitoria said:


> I'm thinking about making a Minnie style top and am just wondering where you guys get the pretty minnie dot fabric in red and white?  The only place around here to buy fabric is Waldemort.  Is there a good place online for fabric that's not super expensive?
> 
> Thanks!


JoAnn's with a 40% off coupon



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog


Very cute shirts Ellen! Sorry you son won't be joining you.   I will go and check your blog.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went out and bought a brand new Babylock Ellegante 2!
> I was having troubles with my other machine, and I just begged hubby to let me jump to the 12 by 7 hoop.
> I'm just tickled to have Babylock serger sitting next to a Babylock embroidery machine. It feels meant to be!
> It stitches like a dream. I'm amazed by the threading on it. I don't even have to put my fingers anywhere near the needle. It's like ninja threading.
> Here's the first design I stitched out on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 9 more princesses to go..


Ninja Threading...lol  I love the auto threader and it does save time.  Sometimes mine just don't thread but it usually poor quality thread.  She is beautiful as is the shirt!



SueM in MN said:


> Never posted here before, but thought you might enjoy my DD's fairy costume.
> Because she uses a wheelchair, we were trying to come up with a costume that would be easy on and off, plus keep her from sitting on a bumpy skirt.
> We settled on an apron design. The skirt is made of individual flower petals - 2 different colors of thin satin, some voile with iridescent 'dew drops', voile over satin and purple veiling.
> EDITED TO ADD - Tulle ---- that's the name of "Veiling" that I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodice part is made of a light purple printed cotton with embroidered soft satin for the neck part. The waistband is denim that had colored shiny splashes.
> Instead of ties on the back, I made the apron strings very short on one side and go all the way around on the other side like a belt. Then we added strings to the short side and loops on the other to tie the 'apron' on without her having a bump on the back to sit against all night.
> 
> She also had wings, made by her sister, who is an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wings attached to her wheelchair as shown in the picture. She wore a fuschia long sleeve tee shirt and a pair of capri pants under the fairy apron.
> Anyway, thought it might give you some ideas for something for a child who is in a wheelchair.


Hi Sue!  I am sew happy you can over here for a bit.  I love your forum and it really helps so many folks.  The apron is clever idea and your DD looked super in it.  Love the wings and how you can do so much with just a bit of creativity.  Thinking out of the box.



livndisney said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I need a cow. Yep a cow. I need to embroider cows on towels for my neice who is going to college next year(I still can't believe she is old enough to go to college).  I looked at Ms HeatherSue and did not see any cow designs. Who has one? I want a kind of cutsy looking one.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I first read this and thought, Ok, I have a cow to sell if she really wants one.


NaeNae said:


> She is doing great in Pre-K class, no trouble for the teacher.  She is still wild and has meltdowns!!  She goes to occupational therapy and speech, at a private clinic, for one hour each, once a week.  She receives speech twice a week at school and OT once a month at school.  DGS2 is also seeing the priviate OT and speech pathologist for the same amount of time.  One goes to OT while the other one is in speech and then they trade places with the therapists.
> 
> On a brighter note:  Our trip to WDW in July with her was probably the best one yet!!  We got a GAC and had her and her brothers strollers tagged as wheelchairs.  The wheelchair tag was a life saver.  She was able to have her own personal space, where no one was bumping into her, when we had to wait in lines.  We only had 1 meltdown in the parks the whole trip.  We didn't even have to buckle her in her stroller.  All we had to say was get in your space and she would get back into her stroller to wait.
> 
> Thanks for asking about her.  How is Miss M doing?


the GAC does make all the difference as does the stroller as a wheelchair.  DS is now in a Liberty by Advance and he does so much better having his own space and the shield to pull down.



SueM in MN said:


> Wish I had the time to do it, but really busy between work and some other things I'm doing. I've been lurking at times here and on the MAW thread on the disABILITIES Board. I think what you all do is amazing and I've seen the threads where people post about opening all the boxes of Give stuff!
> 
> I'm willing to give technical assistance though if you want ideas for Big Gives that involve wheelchairs.
> Here's a picture of DD visiting Rosetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We put solar lights on DD's wheelchair when we go to WDW. It adds a 'touch of whimsy', but is also a conversation piece and useful for helping people see the wheelchair in the dark.
> So, I think lights are a great idea.


That is just a sweet photo.  I hope DD had a wonderful time.  I have a pattern for an organizer for the back of wheelchair if you need it or for anyone to use.  Just PM me.


NiniMorris said:


> LOL...when we moved to Germany, I was on US time for weeks!
> 
> When we came back it took almost 2 months!  Good Luck!
> 
> Nini


Nini, I so should be an ex pat.  I love Germany and want to move there in the worst way.  I was nearly into a deep depression after coming home last month because I was sooo happy there.



itsheresomewhere said:


> Massive miagraine so if this doesn't sound right but I just need to know how long I can make things so nothing gets caught in the wheels.  I also think I might be able to do a costume blanket.  I thought she might like lights as we all need sparkle.


Hope the migraines get better.  Do you have an RX you can take?  I like Maxolot under the tongue.



cogero said:


> I mentioned to DH that I might like a Brother Embroidery machine and he surprised me by researching and ordering me one. I am not sure of the model he won't show me which one the stinker.
> 
> Just wondering what is a good resource for thread and stabilizer.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats on the machine, don't forget to post pictures.  I can't wait to see what you get.



NiniMorris said:


> Rats!  Yes we lived in Germany for two years.  Was supposed to be three years, but my second son had to be medivaced home after 2 years...thought he had a neuroblastoma, but we were very fortunate.  The type of tumor was completely non cancerous and he still has it some 25 years later!  We were a military family for 20 years.
> 
> This is the first year in 25 years that we haven't done Black Friday.  It is really strange, but I am still searching through all the sales...some habits die hard.  Be at 3 am Saturday morning for Disney.)
> Nini


Nini, I am so happy your son is ok and it turned out to have a happy ending.  Again, I love Germany the German people and the country.  I had a blast at Volksfest and touring S. Germany.  Ludwig was completely mad that is for true but the palaces he built!  WOW  I just loved all of them.  

I think we are going to skip BF other than going in Thanksgiving nite to get the Mac touches for the kids at TRU.


----------



## SueM in MN

Everyone has made me really welcome.
I was checking out your thread about once a week or so, but will try to drop in more often. 


visitingapril09 said:


> Sue, where do you put the lights? Do you have a photo? I am looking for some unique ideas for Andrew's chair on our upcoming trip.


I looked thru my pictures and the only one I have that shows the lights is way out of focus. Here it is anyway.





DD's lights are purple (we got them last year at Halloween), but they have similar ones in Target's newspaper ad today. If you go to www.target.com and then search for solar light, you will find them. We had the 24 light string, but they have 50 light strings now too. They have an on/off switch, but when it is turned to on, it has a sensor that turns them on in the dark and off when in a light area.

We use black plastic electrical tape to attach the lights to the wheelchair. The solar collector part is about 1/2 inch thick and about 3 by 5 inches and we attach that first since it has to be secure. It is attached to a stem that is supposed to go into the ground. We used the tape to attach the stem to an upright pipe on DD's wheelchair - you have to make sure it will be attached so it can be exposed to sun. Started in the back on/near one of the upright push handles.
Then, we just attached the string with lights to the pipes that make up the sides and cross pieces of the underside of DD's chair. 
This is a chair like DD's




We attached the lights to the side horizontal pieces and when we got to the front, we draped the lights up to the cross brace that goes across the front of the wheelchair under the seat. Then, we continued to place the lights on the horizontal side bar on the other side of the chair. 
We used about 2 inches of tape to attach each light and wound the tape around the wheelchair pipes. The electrical tape is nice because it is secure, waterproof, but removes cleanly when you need to get it off.


----------



## BeachMama13

Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!

We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.

Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.





Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.


----------



## jeniamt

SueM in MN said:


> Everyone has made me really welcome.
> I was checking out your thread about once a week or so, but will try to drop in more often.
> 
> I looked thru my pictures and the only one I have that shows the lights is way out of focus. Here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's lights are purple (we got them last year at Halloween), but they have similar ones in Target's newspaper ad today. If you go to www.target.com and then search for solar light, you will find them. We had the 24 light string, but they have 50 light strings now too. They have an on/off switch, but when it is turned to on, it has a sensor that turns them on in the dark and off when in a light area.
> 
> We use black plastic electrical tape to attach the lights to the wheelchair. The solar collector part is about 1/2 inch thick and about 3 by 5 inches and we attach that first since it has to be secure. It is attached to a stem that is supposed to go into the ground. We used the tape to attach the stem to an upright pipe on DD's wheelchair - you have to make sure it will be attached so it can be exposed to sun. Started in the back on/near one of the upright push handles.
> Then, we just attached the string with lights to the pipes that make up the sides and cross pieces of the underside of DD's chair.
> This is a chair like DD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attached the lights to the side horizontal pieces and when we got to the front, we draped the lights up to the cross brace that goes across the front of the wheelchair under the seat. Then, we continued to place the lights on the horizontal side bar on the other side of the chair.
> We used about 2 inches of tape to attach each light and wound the tape around the wheelchair pipes. The electrical tape is nice because it is secure, waterproof, but removes cleanly when you need to get it off.



I love the idea of lights on the wheelchair!  Would be cute for a stroller as well.  Going to have to store that in the 'ol noggin for future use!



BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



So cute!  Have a great trip and cannot wait to see pictures when you get back.


----------



## SueM in MN

jeniamt said:


> I love the idea of lights on the wheelchair!  Would be cute for a stroller as well.  Going to have to store that in the 'ol noggin for future use!


You might have to be a little more careful with placement with a stroller since you still need to be able to fold it.
DD's wheelchair doesn't fold and anyway, she is in it all the time since she can't sit well out of it.


----------



## erikawolf2004

This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.

Front view




Back




and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days


----------



## erikawolf2004

BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.




I love the funny face  These both came out really cool, especially like the twirl skirt....need to do one of these soon.  Post the tee with the skirt when you get it done.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Does anyone know how long it take a first class mail item to travel from Houston to Canada? I participated in Joey's Big Give and I mailed my item 10/27 and it appears they have not received it yet  I am starting to get worried! I sent a shirt and shorts, but the box was light enough for first class mail... I don't know why it isn't there yet!


----------



## *Toadstool*

livndisney said:


> Ok now you are just being mean! You KNOW you were supposed to come here
> 
> And I never have anyone to go to BF shopping with. (Of course I have considered hiring a body guard LOL)


BF shopping.. I totally am thinking boyfriend shopping. 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Why is it we worker harder on the weekends than during the week?  Today we moved our furniture from the living room to the different areas and my sewing area is now in a better and different area.
> 
> We are attempting to make the living room just that.  We packed up the china and hutch and put them into storage, we move the giant roll top desk to where my sewing area use to be, we move the gun cabinet and ammo dresser to the bed room.  Whew, we are both just exhausted as we had to move the bedroom all around to make room for the gun cabinet.
> 
> I took apart the vintage 70's press board TV cabinet and threw it away and move my Lane chest beneath the TV and put the Blue ray and satellite on top.
> 
> Ok, it just keeps going on but we are exhausted and our house is starting to come back together.  It did look like a bomb went off most of the day.


Ugh! I hate moving furniture.. reminds me of actual moving way too much. Sounds like you will have more space now though. I live in a small house so I have space issues. I should totally get rid of some furniture. I don't use alot of it.


PurpleEars said:


> Yowza! I knew long arms aren't cheap, but I didn't realize they could cost that much! I think I am sticking with my little sewing machine for now (want to cure my case of hoop envy first!). It's not the first time I have done a quilt that size on that machine, so I am sure I can make it work.
> I have to share a cute little story from my shopping adventures this weekend. I was at Fabricland (they had a 50% off sale) and I overheard a little girl complaining to her mom, "there are no toys in this store!" Another woman helpfully said, "no dear, this is a toy store for moms." I thought that was great.


You could always get one of the higher end embroidery machines.. they have a deeper throat which makes it easier to quit because you have more space. 
There are also quilting services.. I'm totally getting someone to quilt my quilt when I make one. They can do pretty much any pattern you want and it's pretty affordable.
Too cute about the story.. but I totally want to go to fabricland! never heard of that!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Ninja Threading...lol  I love the auto threader and it does save time.  Sometimes mine just don't thread but it usually poor quality thread.


 Does yours do the threading where you don't have to go anywhere near the needle with your hands? like... you pass it through the top and it cuts the thread and the robotic arm threads it through the needle? I'm wondering if they brothers do it too or if it is a Babylock thing.. like the threading on their sergers. I am seriously amazed by it. 
I  will cry if mine ever breaks. So far it works perfectly. It is different than the auto threader on my old brother... but it is old. I should totally video it. 



BeachMama13 said:


>


Very pretty!


erikawolf2004 said:


>


Beautiful!!! 
If it helps any.. Feliz does get easier the more times you sew it. First time is a big learning experience on that dress imo.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I thought I'd finally post some pictures from our trip.  The first night we went to DTD and had dinner at T-Rex because we were going to be doing an awful lot of princess stuff while at the parks.  Connor loved it but honestly it probably wasn't the best place to eat when you are tired and jet-lagged!  It is very loud!






The next day we went to Sea World.  The kids got lots of attention because apparently there are very few custom outfits ever seen at SW.  

Shamu's fan club!






They had these cute Halloween fish everywhere!






Our first day at WDW was at the MK.  Alexa was going to get a princess makeover at BBB so I scheduled Connor to get a knight makeover.  He got a lot of attention with all of the confetti in his hair.  One of the CMs said he looked like Tinkerbelle whacked him in the head with her wand!

Here they are with Snow White.






And with Belle.  Connor is far more interested in his sword and shield.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

The next day was Epcot.  Here they are with Nemo and friends!  I wish I had shortened the straps on Alexa's jumper, they kept slipping down.






I was trying to get a good shot of them in the shark's mouth-this was the best one!






We had dinner at Akershus that night.  More princess pics!  Belle loved Connor's shirt.  
















I'm getting out of order here but Halloween was DHS.  Here are my hubby and kids while waiting in line for Toy Story Mania.  We had a long wait so lots of time to take sillys pics.











Alexa was trying to be Cousin It.






Connor couldn't quite pull it off, lol.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

erikawolf2004 said:


> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Very cute!


----------



## WDWAtLast

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Does anyone know how long it take a first class mail item to travel from Houston to Canada? I participated in Joey's Big Give and I mailed my item 10/27 and it appears they have not received it yet  I am starting to get worried! I sent a shirt and shorts, but the box was light enough for first class mail... I don't know why it isn't there yet!



I am not sure, but I also mailed a package to Joey's sister, from Houston on Oct 30 first class and it has not arrived yet, either!  I am on the NW side of Houston, Jersey Village area, where are you?


----------



## Tweevil

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Does anyone know how long it take a first class mail item to travel from Houston to Canada? I participated in Joey's Big Give and I mailed my item 10/27 and it appears they have not received it yet  I am starting to get worried! I sent a shirt and shorts, but the box was light enough for first class mail... I don't know why it isn't there yet!





WDWAtLast said:


> I am not sure, but I also mailed a package to Joey's sister, from Houston on Oct 30 first class and it has not arrived yet, either!  I am on the NW side of Houston, Jersey Village area, where are you?



I mailed mine also first class from NJ on Nov 1 and it got there already.  It was included in the last batch of photos from them.
Maybe give it a couple more days...


----------



## jeniamt

SueM in MN said:


> You might have to be a little more careful with placement with a stroller since you still need to be able to fold it.
> DD's wheelchair doesn't fold and anyway, she is in it all the time since she can't sit well out of it.



Oh good point.  Even if I was just to drape the lights, it would be nice to have at night.  DH and I tend to get separated in crowds.  I am usually pushing the stroller and am pretty aggressive with the "excuse me, coming through."  And he is much less aggressive as he is holding a kid or twos hand.




erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Beautiful!  And she looks so happy in it!!!  My DD4 doesnt love her fall/pumpkin feliz I made her b/c she thinks its heavy.  I was planning on making her a Christmas one and an Animal Kingdom one but now I am not so sure.  By far, she loves her Vida dresses the best.  But the Feliz is so fun to make.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Does yours do the threading where you don't have to go anywhere near the needle with your hands? like... you pass it through the top and it cuts the thread and the robotic arm threads it through the needle? I'm wondering if they brothers do it too or if it is a Babylock thing.. like the threading on their sergers. I am seriously amazed by it.
> I  will cry if mine ever breaks. So far it works perfectly. It is different than the auto threader on my old brother... but it is old. I should totally video it.


I definitely need a picture of that!  Maybe even video!!   



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The next day was Epcot.  Here they are with Nemo and friends!  I wish I had shortened the straps on Alexa's jumper, they kept slipping down.



Wow, your kids look great and their outfits are amazing!!  Looks like you guys had a nice time.  How were the crowds?


Has anyone downloaded Undercover Tourist App for the iPhone?  Oh my gosh, it is sooooo coool!!!!!!  They offer a free version w/ads but I dont even notice the ads.  It tells you line waits in real time, restaurant menus, crowd levels at parks, parade times for each day, etc.  Like right now I can see that Animal Kingdom is open for EMH and Expedition Everest only has a 5 minute wait.  Awesome!  If you have an iphone, you have to have this thing!  Plus its free!!!!


----------



## livndisney

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The next day we went to Sea World.
> 
> They had these cute Halloween fish everywhere!



OOOOH Love the face on the pumpkin fish. We love the pumpkin fish (but then again we know the designer  )


Looks like you guys had a lot of fun


----------



## billwendy

Sue- love the lights idea!!! How cool!!



erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Adorable!!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Does anyone know how long it take a first class mail item to travel from Houston to Canada? I participated in Joey's Big Give and I mailed my item 10/27 and it appears they have not received it yet  I am starting to get worried! I sent a shirt and shorts, but the box was light enough for first class mail... I don't know why it isn't there yet!



Awww = thats a bummer! At the very least it will be a super surprise when they get home!!


----------



## mom2rtk

WDWAtLast said:


> I am not sure, but I also mailed a package to Joey's sister, from Houston on Oct 30 first class and it has not arrived yet, either!  I am on the NW side of Houston, Jersey Village area, where are you?




I have shipped lots of stuff into Canada. I have shipped all over the world, and Canada drives me nuts more than any other place. Canadian customs is VERY unpredictable. I wouldn't worry about any of it being lost, but getting there on time is another matter.


----------



## tricia

mom2rtk said:


> I have shipped lots of stuff into Canada. I have shipped all over the world, and Canada drives me nuts more than any other place. Canadian customs is VERY unpredictable. I wouldn't worry about any of it being lost, but getting there on time is another matter.



Drives me nuts too, as I live here and order stuff from the US all the time.  I usually plan on 3 weeks to be on the safe side, so it should be there any time now.


----------



## babynala

SueM in MN said:


> Here's a picture of DD visiting Rosetta


What a great picture.  I love the ideas of the lights and the "apron" style dress.  It is very pretty.  



billwendy said:


> Jessica - we are on 1605...ooh the monorail just went by!!!!!!!!!!


You are making us all very jealous.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Why is it we worker harder on the weekends than during the week?  Today we moved our furniture from the living room to the different areas and my sewing area is now in a better and different area.


You guys must be sore today.  You will feel better now that everything has a better layout.



BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.


The funny face makes me smile   The twirl skirt came out really nice and the LE set is sweet.  You guys must be getting SO excited.  Be sure to post some pictures when you return.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> A very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days


Wow, this came out really nice.  I have never made a feliz, mostly because it looks a little overwhelming.  All your hard work has made for one happy little girl.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I thought I'd finally post some pictures from our trip.  The first night we went to DTD and had dinner at T-Rex because we were going to be doing an awful lot of princess stuff while at the parks.  Connor loved it but honestly it probably wasn't the best place to eat when you are tired and jet-lagged!  It is very loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we went to Sea World.  The kids got lots of attention because apparently there are very few custom outfits ever seen at SW.
> 
> Shamu's fan club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day at WDW was at the MK.  Alexa was going to get a princess makeover at BBB so I scheduled Connor to get a knight makeover.  He got a lot of attention with all of the confetti in his hair.  One of the CMs said he looked like Tinkerbelle whacked him in the head with her wand!


The sea world set is very cute.  Those pumpkin fish look fun.  I have to say that Connor is a VERY good sport with all that princess time.  My son endures the princesses but they usually make him very shy so he's never in any pictures with them.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The next day was Epcot.  Here they are with Nemo and friends!  I wish I had shortened the straps on Alexa's jumper, they kept slipping down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had dinner at Akershus that night.  More princess pics!  Belle loved Connor's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting out of order here but Halloween was DHS.  Here are my hubby and kids while waiting in line for Toy Story Mania.  We had a long wait so lots of time to take sillys pics.


The nemo sets are really nice and I love Connor's shirt for Akershus, that was a great idea.  Glad you were able to keep the kids entertained during the long wait for Toy Story Mania.  Good thing for digital pictures (no film to pay for).  It looks like you guys had a great trip.  Thanks for sharing.



jeniamt said:


> Oh good point.  Even if I was just to drape the lights, it would be nice to have at night.  DH and I tend to get separated in crowds.  I am usually pushing the stroller and am pretty aggressive with the "excuse me, coming through."  And he is much less aggressive as he is holding a kid or twos hand.
> 
> Beautiful!  And she looks so happy in it!!!  My DD4 doesnt love her fall/pumpkin feliz I made her b/c she thinks its heavy.  I was planning on making her a Christmas one and an Animal Kingdom one but now I am not so sure.  By far, she loves her Vida dresses the best.  But the Feliz is so fun to make.
> Has anyone downloaded Undercover Tourist App for the iPhone?  Oh my gosh, it is sooooo coool!!!!!!  They offer a free version w/ads but I dont even notice the ads.  It tells you line waits in real time, restaurant menus, crowd levels at parks, parade times for each day, etc.  Like right now I can see that Animal Kingdom is open for EMH and Expedition Everest only has a 5 minute wait.  Awesome!  If you have an iphone, you have to have this thing!  Plus its free!!!!


I might have to get some lights and put them on my husband.  He is always getting "lost" at DW (and Home Depot too).  

The iPhone App sounds really neat.  I don't have a smartphone but my hubby does.  Last time we went to the World he was in the process of getting a new phone and didn't have internet access.  We missed it a little but it was nice to not have him googling something every 5 seconds while we were in the parks.


----------



## visitingapril09

WDWAtLast said:


> I am not sure, but I also mailed a package to Joey's sister, from Houston on Oct 30 first class and it has not arrived yet, either!  I am on the NW side of Houston, Jersey Village area, where are you?



We live not that far from Joey's family. My husband works for a company here that ships things up from the states all the time. For some strange reason, customs is backed up from 10-14 days at the borders right now. So I wouldn't worry about it being missing yet, but it may be still caught up at the border.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP




Joci & Juliet meeting Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.




The girls with my dad.




My three girls in front of the trainstation.


----------



## visitingapril09

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci & Juliet meeting Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls with my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three girls in front of the trainstation.



Great photos............was it cold??!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

jeniamt said:


> Has anyone downloaded Undercover Tourist App for the iPhone?  Oh my gosh, it is sooooo coool!!!!!!  They offer a free version w/ads but I dont even notice the ads.  It tells you line waits in real time, restaurant menus, crowd levels at parks, parade times for each day, etc.  Like right now I can see that Animal Kingdom is open for EMH and Expedition Everest only has a 5 minute wait.  Awesome!  If you have an iphone, you have to have this thing!  Plus its free!!!!



I have it on the itouch I have - I just don't have a data plan but am hoing to get a iphone for Christmas. I like the app. It is very cool!

We had warm, rainy & cold weather while we were there - low of about 50 the one morning and night we were bundled up. This was our first Nov. trip so now I know much better to pack for EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

ellenbenny said:


> [/URL]



Fabulous shirts!



SueM in MN said:


> Here's a picture of DD visiting Rosetta



Fabulous photo and great costume!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> And with Belle.  Connor is far more interested in his sword and shield.



Love his sword!


----------



## tracipierce

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP



I absolutely Love the solemnly declare T-shirt, did you digitize that yourself?  

Some gorgeous outfits posted recently, took me forever to catch up as I've been awol for a while due to being swamped with work 
I've almost finished DD's customs for our trip, so I promise to get some pics uploaded soon


----------



## cogero

Totally love the Harry Potter shirts.


----------



## McDuck

Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.


----------



## jeniamt

I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!





Have a good workout.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

WDWAtLast said:


> I am not sure, but I also mailed a package to Joey's sister, from Houston on Oct 30 first class and it has not arrived yet, either!  I am on the NW side of Houston, Jersey Village area, where are you?



So glad I'm not alone! I sure hope it gets there soon! I'm on the SE side, down in the Clear Lake/Seabrook/Kemah area


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!



UGH!  I just ordered a serger after debating for a very long time. I know I will NOT have the patience for it to misbehave.


----------



## erikawolf2004

WyomingMomof6 said:


> We had dinner at Akershus that night.  More princess pics!  Belle loved Connor's shirt.



Love all your outfits, they look great.  Love your DD's Halloween jeans, I was thinking I might have to make a pair of those for me for our Xmas trip...well in Christmas colors of course-hehe!

I'm sure the Princesses love when the boys get in on the fun!  Is it just me or does that Belle look like Wynonna Judd?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



They look great and sooo excited!


----------



## Granna4679

revrob said:


> I bought beautiful Nutcracker designs last year!
> http://www.secretsof.com/content/4242
> 
> We will be going to the Nutcracker this year, too!  I'm so excited to see the Houston Ballet perform this classic!  We're planning for me, my DD and my mom to go when my mom is in town for Christmas.  It's a Christmas gift, and I can't wait!



When are you going?  We will be there Fri night, Dec 17.  Thanks for the website for the designs.  I bought one already from emblibrary but I may like this one better.  I am going to test the one I have tonight because I want to change her skirt coloring.  If it doesn't look right, I will get these.  I especially love the borders around the figures.



aboveH20 said:


> I sit and watch my machine *and hold my breath*.  Am I not supposed to do THAT? Everyone does, right???



Me too!  My DH laughs at me for sitting so close and staring a it.



jeniamt said:


> Oh my gosh, those are so cute.  I would love a tree skirt made with those designs.  If I cant figure out how to get my BROTHER PR 620 I may just buy the PE 770 from Walmart today so I get started on my tree skirt!
> 
> My next door neighbor danced with the Houston Ballet last year... if you are interested I could ask her if she can hook you guys up with some kind Meet the Dancers or something like that.  Cant remember how old your DD is or if it would be something she would even be interested in.  PM if you are interested.  My neighbor dances with the Seattle Ballet now but I can e-mail her.



PM'd you...we would love that!



ellenbenny said:


> Just found out yesterday that my son won't be joining us for our Disney trip next month after all.   So I have a Chef Mickey's t-shirt in a size Medium (the Royal Blue one) that we won't be needing if anyone thinks they can use it (no charge) for an upcoming trip send me a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have started a blog, in case anyone is interested... not sure if I will keep up with updating it or not, but I thought I would share in case anyone is interested.  I will try to talk about my sewing adventures and other stuff as well.     Blog



Great job on the shirts and I can't wait to keep up with your Blog.




billwendy said:


> Nini - you lived in GERMANY!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> Oh no!!! Well, at least when we get back it will be a short work week because of Thanksgiving!!! I gotta get ready for my Black Friday Shopping!!
> 
> Anyone else shop on BF? What are you going for this year?



Black Friday shopping is our favorite time of year!!!!  We go allllllll night!
The line up this year for us is Toys R Us, Walmart and then Kohls!  Can't wait.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Enjoy the ballet and again a perfect Christmas event.



Thanks...can't wait!



BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



Have fun...everything looks great!



erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MOMof6Wyoming, I am sorry I missed your photos but the outfits and the children are just totally sweet.  Great customs.


SueM in MN said:


> Everyone has made me really welcome.
> I was checking out your thread about once a week or so, but will try to drop in more often.
> 
> I looked thru my pictures and the only one I have that shows the lights is way out of focus. Here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's lights are purple (we got them last year at Halloween), but they have similar ones in Target's newspaper ad today. If you go to www.target.com and then search for solar light, you will find them. We had the 24 light string, but they have 50 light strings now too. They have an on/off switch, but when it is turned to on, it has a sensor that turns them on in the dark and off when in a light area.
> 
> We use black plastic electrical tape to attach the lights to the wheelchair. The solar collector part is about 1/2 inch thick and about 3 by 5 inches and we attach that first since it has to be secure. It is attached to a stem that is supposed to go into the ground. We used the tape to attach the stem to an upright pipe on DD's wheelchair - you have to make sure it will be attached so it can be exposed to sun. Started in the back on/near one of the upright push handles.
> Then, we just attached the string with lights to the pipes that make up the sides and cross pieces of the underside of DD's chair.
> This is a chair like DD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attached the lights to the side horizontal pieces and when we got to the front, we draped the lights up to the cross brace that goes across the front of the wheelchair under the seat. Then, we continued to place the lights on the horizontal side bar on the other side of the chair.
> We used about 2 inches of tape to attach each light and wound the tape around the wheelchair pipes. The electrical tape is nice because it is secure, waterproof, but removes cleanly when you need to get it off.


Sue I really like how you explained how to attach the lights to the chair.  I need good directions.  I think this might be something we can do for DS.



BeachMama13 said:


> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.


The shirt and pants are just too cute, Fabric on sale is always a good thing.  Love the twirl skirt.  Isn't sewing for AK just the best?



erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



18 days, wow that went by so very fast.  I love the Christmas colours and the dress is so beautiful.  Great job.


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci & Juliet meeting Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls with my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three girls in front of the trainstation.


It looks like you have a fun time.  How nice to have your Dad with you too.  Love the customs!



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.


Awww, I love generation photos, you have a lovely family.



jeniamt said:


> I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!


Calm down at the gym, come back and look at it with a level head.  I personally like the throwing things off the roof and then shooting them with shootgun when I get super mad.  JK, But sometimes it is so frustrating.  I hope you get it fixed.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> has anyone downloaded Undercover Tourist App for the iPhone?  Oh my gosh, it is sooooo coool!!!!!!  They offer a free version w/ads but I dont even notice the ads.  It tells you line waits in real time, restaurant menus, crowd levels at parks, parade times for each day, etc.  Like right now I can see that Animal Kingdom is open for EMH and Expedition Everest only has a 5 minute wait.  Awesome!  If you have an iphone, you have to have this thing!  Plus its free!!!!


No but I have every other app for Disney so I am off to get it.  What do you think Itunes is going to announce tomorrow?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.



Pretty little girl and the Christmas dress is very cute   I am very intimidated by this pattern, but at least you have braved it with wonderful results! 



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.



I remember you showing your creations for this portrait, I'm glad you also showed the end result, beautiful portrait!


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> Me too!  My DH laughs at me for sitting so close and staring a it.



I had DH babysitting my machine right before we went to DL. He didn't understand why I kept getting mad when he looked up to watch the tv. He has no idea what it sounds like when something messes up so in my  mind he needed to be WATCHING it, not just sitting there! He was none to happy that I didn't think he did a good job. Thank goodness it was Heather's Buzz and she does such awesome appliques that all was good.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



Super cute!  What is the pattern for the pants set?  I love the neckline of the top!

Erica


----------



## miprender

erikawolf2004 said:


> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



With all her pretty dresses, she is going to be the center of attention



BeachMama13 said:


> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



So cute


MyDisneyTrio said:


> Does anyone know how long it take a first class mail item to travel from Houston to Canada? I participated in Joey's Big Give and I mailed my item 10/27 and it appears they have not received it yet  I am starting to get worried! I sent a shirt and shorts, but the box was light enough for first class mail... I don't know why it isn't there yet!




I mailed my package on 10/27 too and they received them about 10 days later. I was shipping from RI so not sure if that made a difference.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> And with Belle.  Connor is far more interested in his sword and shield.







Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci & Juliet meeting Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.



Those came out great



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.


That is such a sweet picture


----------



## visitingapril09

I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!


----------



## BeachMama13

2girlsmommy said:


> Super cute!  What is the pattern for the pants set?  I love the neckline of the top!
> 
> Erica



Thanks gang!

Erica - pants are Carla C's Easy fit pants.  Top is the Round Neck top/dress.  Both came from YCMT


----------



## aboveH20

visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!



I love them.  I'll have to add them to my "gotta make someday" list.  The fabrics you found are perfect.  I especially like Chip and Dale.


----------



## woodkins

visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!




Those taggies are great, I have never made them but have a niece on the way so I might give it a try. 

Where did you find that Chip and Dale fleece? DD wears fleece pants to cheer everyday and would LOVE that fabric!


----------



## babynala

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week.
> My three girls in front of the trainstation.


These are such great pictures.  It looks like you had a really nice time on your trip.



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.


This picture is really nice.  Everyone looks so happy   The shirts and dress look really nice in the photo. 



jeniamt said:


> I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!


Hope the gym has cured your frustration and your machine is cooperating.


----------



## ellenbenny

BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



Very cute! Enjoy your trip.



erikawolf2004 said:


> This has taken me forever to get done-partly because I was really sick for almost two weeks.  I have to say this is not my favorite pattern....love the end result, but thought the pattern was kind of a pain to do....might be more me than that pattern, since I put both layers into one  I didn't do the ties, I just put elastic in casings around the back and under the arms and the ruffles are 4 1/2 inches...just in case anyone is wondering.  The ruffles are a bit of a headache!  But, We all love the way it turned out-which is what counts right?  She was dancing around with it on, that is why it looks alittle crocked, but in really isn't.
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Sorry it was a pain but it is so beautiful!!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The next day was Epcot.  Here they are with Nemo and friends!  I wish I had shortened the straps on Alexa's jumper, they kept slipping down.



Great photos and love all the customs!  It looks like you had a good time!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci & Juliet meeting Rapunzel & Flynn Rider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls with my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three girls in front of the trainstation.



Welcome home, glad you had a good trip.  Your daughters and the clothes are adorable!



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.



Very nice photo! I remember you picking out the fabrics, they came out very nice.   Are there any other pictures that show more of your top?  I would love to see it.


----------



## ellenbenny

Does anyone know where I can get any New York Yankees applique or embroidery designs?  

My DIL wanted to know if I could make her sister a yankees crib bedding set.  Turns out you can't get yankees cotton fabric, but I thought maybe I could get solid fabrics and embroider/applique the logo onto it to come up with something, but now sure where to find the designs.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have seen the NY somewhere but not sure if it was etsy or  -- it is the same for Phillies fabric - you can find it on  sometimes but it is like $60 or more a yard at the start of the auction.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have seen the NY somewhere but not sure if it was etsy or  -- it is the same for Phillies fabric - you can find it on  sometimes but it is like $60 or more a yard at the start of the auction.



Yeah I guess I should have said you can't get yankees cotton fabric for a price I am willing to pay!  So I thought maybe I could applique some logos onto solid fabric to make it.  I did find one Yankees logo applique design on etsy, 







so if I could find the other one that looks like this  






I could probably come up with something.


----------



## PurpleEars

BeachMama13 said:


> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



These outfit (and the model) look really cute!



erikawolf2004 said:


>



That's a beautiful dress. I am sure she will have a great time with all the wonderful outfits you've made!



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



I like the Mickey pumpkin shirts - and the silly pictures while waiting in line!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My three girls in front of the trainstation.



It looks like the girls had a good time even though it was cold!



jeniamt said:


> I just have to vent that I am about to toss my serger out the window!  I just spent almost two hours getting it set up to do a ton of rolled hems for Feliz ruffles and I decide I didn't like the red wooly thread and switched to green.  Apparently the machine rejected the green and broke the needle, got all tangled and ate the test fabric.  Which by the way, is now all jammed up in the machine.  Heading to the gym to try to calm myself down!



Awww, sorry to hear that. Hopefully a nice workout will help you refocus on getting the serger to work again.



visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!



Those are nice blankets. I really like the fabric choices. I have never seen those two fleece prints before. I may have to come over to BC to shop for fabric - oh wait, I don't want to pay HST on my purchases!  I guess I will just stick with buying fabric from Fabricland. In exchange, you may laugh at us for having to put up with snow and freezing temperatures for the next 10 days or so.


----------



## djstweety

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have it on the itouch I have - I just don't have a data plan but am hoing to get a iphone for Christmas. I like the app. It is very cool!
> 
> We had warm, rainy & cold weather while we were there - low of about 50 the one morning and night we were bundled up. This was our first Nov. trip so now I know much better to pack for EVERYTHING!!!!



In the parks does Disney suppy internet, so you can use your Itouch?

The outfits were all great on the last few pages. All of you are so talented.
I just don't know where to begin. I have so many ideas and limited funds.I have a few days off next week, we will see what happens.


----------



## McDuck

I hate when I lose my multi-quotes!    I will try to reconstruct this afternoon...busy morning and day ahead.


----------



## babynala

With all this talk of Black Friday sales I was thinking about getting an office chair for my sewing room.  Right now I'm just sitting on a straight back kitchen chair but I wonder if it would be better to sit at an adjustable chair while sewing.  My machine just sits on a regular desk (it is not in a sewing table).  What kind of chair do you guys use for sewing?

Also, I was reading a sewing magazine at the library and saw a short blurb about a seam ripper that had clippers (or something) that they said was good for serger users as it could clip the threads while you were ripping them out.  I did a google search and found a few of them.  Does anyone who uses one of these have a favorite type or brand?  

TIA


----------



## jeniamt

MinnieVanMom said:


> Calm down at the gym, come back and look at it with a level head.  I personally like the throwing things off the roof and then shooting them with shootgun when I get super mad.  JK, But sometimes it is so frustrating.  I hope you get it fixed.



Roof... I like it!  Have not gone back to it yet but will after the kiddies are all off to school and/or napping!



MinnieVanMom said:


> No but I have every other app for Disney so I am off to get it.  What do you think Itunes is going to announce tomorrow?



Not sure!  But it is today so maybe we will know something soon!



babynala said:


> With all this talk of Black Friday sales I was thinking about getting an office chair for my sewing room.  Right now I'm just sitting on a straight back kitchen chair but I wonder if it would be better to sit at an adjustable chair while sewing.  My machine just sits on a regular desk (it is not in a sewing table).  What kind of chair do you guys use for sewing?
> 
> Also, I was reading a sewing magazine at the library and saw a short blurb about a seam ripper that had clippers (or something) that they said was good for serger users as it could clip the threads while you were ripping them out.  I did a google search and found a few of them.  Does anyone who uses one of these have a favorite type or brand?
> 
> TIA



I sit at an old rocker.  I like that I can rock forward to sew and back to look at work, change thread, etc.  I like that I dont have to scootch a chair in and out.  Sometimes I sit on a big exercise ball.  That is super comfy and good for my back, but not the best for satin stitching when I need a super steady hand.  I tried sitting at an office chair but it seemed too deep and I didn't feel like I could get close enough to my machine.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ugh; lost my multiquote and can't find some of the things I had before- sorry for anyone I miss!

Toadstool:  Love your machine; it's my machine (Perla's) big sister LOL.  I have the Esante and I absolutely love it most of the time except when it inexplicably eats shirts- I think sometimes she gets hungry?  Love the sewing features, and the buttonholer is the best I have ever used.  Totally recommend getting the babylock ruffler- a little pricey, but soooooooo worth it.  I had the Janome ruffler for my old machine, and thought about just "making it work" but the babylock one is waaaaaaaaaay better; perfect ruffles every time!

SueM:  Love the pics of your DD in her costume- she looks fabulous!  Glad to see you over here




erikawolf2004 said:


> Front view


Love this!  


WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Love all your outfits- the halloween one especially (although I think I missed it in the quote - oops)


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP



Everyone looks awesome!  I really love the Harry Potter outfit-!



McDuck said:


>


Y'all look wonderful.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I second the Babylock ruffler - I went through 3 or 4 of the generic ruffler foots from joanns with my old machine. I didn't even bother trying them with the Ellageo - ordered the babylock one when I ordered the machine. I have not had a problem so far and I have made a lot of ruffles!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).













and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)





Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I have a few pages to catch up on but I have a question;
I have never had a problem with my machine eating a shirt.  I have the brother pe770.  I finished a design yesterday and then I went to put my daughter's name on it with the curlz font and it ate my shirt twice!!!  What am I doing wrong?  How do you stitch names on to t-shirts?  Do you think it is just the name file that has  a problem?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a few pages to catch up on but I have a question;
> I have never had a problem with my machine eating a shirt.  I have the brother pe770.  I finished a design yesterday and then I went to put my daughter's name on it with the curlz font and it ate my shirt twice!!!  What am I doing wrong?  How do you stitch names on to t-shirts?  Do you think it is just the name file that has  a problem?


 
From my t-shirt experience, it could be a few things...  Perhaps you needed to use a heavier weight stabilizer, your tension could be too high OR if you array the letters on certain fonts it can also eat your shirt because some letters just don't stitch out well on an angle.  I have yet to be able to use my calligraphy font that came on my machine with the array function without losing the shirt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!


very very cute blankets and thanks for being part of the Big Gives.



djstweety said:


> In the parks does Disney suppy internet, so you can use your Itouch?
> 
> The outfits were all great on the last few pages. All of you are so talented.
> I just don't know where to begin. I have so many ideas and limited funds.I have a few days off next week, we will see what happens.


Welcome!!  The parks don't supply net at all but you have 3G.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...


Oh renaissance clothing I can't wait to see!  These are also so very nice, sorry about the cut out three times.  Super work and well worth you efforts.  I love the shirts and all the dresses, Wow, you have been really really busy.  Have a great trip and post pictures of the girls in the customs.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a few pages to catch up on but I have a question;
> I have never had a problem with my machine eating a shirt.  I have the brother pe770.  I finished a design yesterday and then I went to put my daughter's name on it with the curlz font and it ate my shirt twice!!!  What am I doing wrong?  How do you stitch names on to t-shirts?  Do you think it is just the name file that has  a problem?


Clean out the bobbin case, rethread the top, adjust the tension, and use a solid stabilizer.  Also use the hole throat plate not the wide one.  I am so sorry that really does make for a bad day.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

JoAnn's Black Friday AD:

Flannel: $1.29 a yard 
Store opens at 6 am which means we can have our other black friday shoppings done and then hit Joanns.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> JoAnn's Black Friday AD:
> 
> Flannel: $1.29 a yard
> Store opens at 6 am which means we can have our other black friday shoppings done and then hit Joanns.



ooooooohhhhhh!!!! I havent seen the ad yet!! cant wait!!! Now I gotta bribe billy to stand in the line for me while I go pick!!! haha


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We've got the worst cold running thru my house and I just don't have time for it!  My cruise (non-DCL) is in 3 weeks and I've got a ton of sewing to do as well as a peasant top to smock, and I'm so messed up on cold meds I don't want to get involved with anything for fear of goofing it up!  I even skipped work today, something I never do.  Sitting up is better than laying down, so I might just do some t-shirt embroidery...babysitting the machine is something I think I can handle.  I was laughing at all of you saying you have to do that too, every time I look away, it goes bad, but sometimes I sit there the entire time and nothing happens even without adjustments.  I had a sneezing fit once, sitting there and it goofed up on me, and my eyes were only closed for a second!


----------



## billwendy

Good Morning from Foggy Disneyland!!!

We saw World of Color last night and I am in love with it!! I was so bummed t though - in October I made reservations for Ariel's Grotto and when I went yesterday to double check the time they said they didnt have any reservation for us at all!!!! I almost cried cause that was our pass to see WOC!!! So we just watched it from the backside - couldnt see all of it, but it was still cool. Hoping to see the right side of it tomorrow!!

Love the cute Christmas Vida Nicole!!!

Question - If you have the time, could you please go check out Emily's Big Give? I'd love for mom to have a toiletry bag - something special just for her - I stink at making them (zippers and me dont get along) or I'd just do it!!! lol!!! I decided to do EPCOT shirts for Mom and Dad. Would love for a little more frills for the girls if possible. Bibs for Emily would be great too - a few people talked about them, but no one said they could do it for sure.

Thanks for considering!!!


----------



## tracipierce

visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!



These are sooo cute, I would LOVE to get some of the stitch fabric for my DD!!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)



Wowsers (in the words of Inspector Gadget).  I know teachers have a list of 100 words to use to praise/encourage/compliment a child.  I feel that I need the same thing for here because there are so many "wowsers" posted I feel like I'm always saying the same thing. .  . but amazing job.



MinnieVanMom said:


> JoAnn's Black Friday AD:
> 
> Flannel: $1.29 a yard
> Store opens at 6 am which means we can have our other black friday shoppings done and then hit Joanns.



 You got me.  I thought for sure you were going to say we can *start *at Joann's and *then * hit the other stores.  Your alarm clock must have earlier settings than mine does!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ireland_nicole said:


> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...



Love Love Love these, love how you made each Vida a little different!  Just think you have all those Vida patterns now.  I'm not big on the tracing either, but I really like the Vida Pattern alot better than the Feliz...maybe I just need to do the Feliz a few more times...maybe not all the ruffles next time.  I'm sure the family that you made these for is going to be sooo excited!



MinnieVanMom said:


> .
> 
> 
> Clean out the bobbin case, rethread the top, adjust the tension, and use a solid stabilizer.  Also use the hole throat plate not the wide one.  I am so sorry that really does make for a bad day.



What solid stabilizer do you use?



MinnieVanMom said:


> JoAnn's Black Friday AD:
> 
> Flannel: $1.29 a yard
> Store opens at 6 am which means we can have our other black friday shoppings done and then hit Joanns.



You are an early bird!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We've got the worst cold running thru my house and I just don't have time for it!  My cruise (non-DCL) is in 3 weeks and I've got a ton of sewing to do as well as a peasant top to smock, and I'm so messed up on cold meds I don't want to get involved with anything for fear of goofing it up!  I even skipped work today, something I never do.  Sitting up is better than laying down, so I might just do some t-shirt embroidery...babysitting the machine is something I think I can handle.  I was laughing at all of you saying you have to do that too, every time I look away, it goes bad, but sometimes I sit there the entire time and nothing happens even without adjustments.  I had a sneezing fit once, sitting there and it goofed up on me, and my eyes were only closed for a second!



I hope you all feel better soon and you get all your sewing done...seems like some of the simple tees would be doable???  I was sick for about 10 days and didn't get much done, hope it doesn't last that long for you.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week.



All of the pictures are so cute but I especially like this one!  Was this in front of Rockin Roller Coaster or where? I don't remember seeing a car you can get in.



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.



Great picture....what a treasure!



BeachMama13 said:


> Gosh, I can't keep up!  It's been a few days and it's already 25 pages in!
> 
> We leave on Saturday for DW and I'm in the home stretch... or maybe crunch to finish a few things for DD.
> 
> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.



Love the LE outfit.  The AK skirt is sooo cute too and what....???  she can't wear her jammies with it to DW??  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We had dinner at Akershus that night.  More princess pics!  Belle loved Connor's shirt.



I love Connor's shirt too!  All of the outfits are really adorable...looks like they had the time of their lives.  



jessica52877 said:


> I had DH babysitting my machine right before we went to DL. He didn't understand why I kept getting mad when he looked up to watch the tv. He has no idea what it sounds like when something messes up so in my  mind he needed to be WATCHING it, not just sitting there! He was none to happy that I didn't think he did a good job. Thank goodness it was Heather's Buzz and she does such awesome appliques that all was good.



I just did Heather's Buzz this week and I showed my husband how much detail goes into hers compared to others.  Thanks Heather!!  We love your designs!!!!



visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!



That is the cutest Chip and Dale fleece I have seen....I really would like to find some!



ireland_nicole said:


> Ugh; lost my multiquote and can't find some of the things I had before- sorry for anyone I miss!



Just saying hi and whoo hoo on your weight loss (in your ticker)!  I think I found it though!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...



Super cute!  What is behind your DD in the pic?  Is that scrap bins?  How cool!!  Oh, and I hate, hate, hate making pattern pieces too!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I have a few pages to catch up on but I have a question;
> I have never had a problem with my machine eating a shirt.  I have the brother pe770.  I finished a design yesterday and then I went to put my daughter's name on it with the curlz font and it ate my shirt twice!!!  What am I doing wrong?  How do you stitch names on to t-shirts?  Do you think it is just the name file that has  a problem?



I was going to say heavier stabilizer too (or several layers of iron on) but I see someone already mentioned that.



MinnieVanMom said:


> JoAnn's Black Friday AD:
> 
> Flannel: $1.29 a yard
> Store opens at 6 am which means we can have our other black friday shoppings done and then hit Joanns.



YIPPEEEE!!!  Well, now my midnight, 3 am, 5 am  AND 6 am slots are full!  I know I am crazy but some of the best memories my girls and I have, have been made on Black Friday!   We have soooo much fun!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have it on the itouch I have - I just don't have a data plan but am hoing to get a iphone for Christmas. I like the app. It is very cool!
> 
> We had warm, rainy & cold weather while we were there - low of about 50 the one morning and night we were bundled up. This was our first Nov. trip so now I know much better to pack for EVERYTHING!!!!




Glad to see you made it back safely. I saw you and your family in Magic kingdom one day while we were there. I was gonna say Hi but by the time I got up the Nerve you all were gone.


----------



## moparop

I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.


----------



## tmh0206

moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> Question - If you have the time, could you please go check out Emily's Big Give? I'd love for mom to have a toiletry bag - something special just for her - I stink at making them (zippers and me dont get along) or I'd just do it!!! lol!!! I decided to do EPCOT shirts for Mom and Dad. Would love for a little more frills for the girls if possible. Bibs for Emily would be great too - a few people talked about them, but no one said they could do it for sure.
> 
> Thanks for considering!!!



I will consider making something... heading over there now.  Just wondering... can anyone recommend a toiletry bag pattern?  Does Carla have one?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

babynala said:


> I might have to get some lights and put them on my husband.  He is always getting "lost" at DW (and Home Depot too).
> .



This cracked me up!!!!!  So true!  My DH does that too, especially when we are Christmas shopping.  He always gets distracted by toys and playing with them. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Clean out the bobbin case, rethread the top, adjust the tension, and use a solid stabilizer.  Also use the hole throat plate not the wide one.  I am so sorry that really does make for a bad day.


Thanks.  I am too scared to mess with my tension.  I have never had to touch it before.  What is the hole throat plate?  Did that come with the machine?



Diz-Mommy said:


> From my t-shirt experience, it could be a few things...  Perhaps you needed to use a heavier weight stabilizer, your tension could be too high OR if you array the letters on certain fonts it can also eat your shirt because some letters just don't stitch out well on an angle.  I have yet to be able to use my calligraphy font that came on my machine with the array function without losing the shirt.



I do wonder if it is the curly part of the font b/c there is where I had the problem.  Maybe I'll have to try a different font.  I have just always loved the curlz font on other people's things.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> I will consider making something... heading over there now.  Just wondering... can anyone recommend a toiletry bag pattern?  Does Carla have one?



I coincidentally came across a free pattern today, haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it, but maybe it will be useful:

http://www.pages01.net/fabriccom/CosmeticBagDuo/


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> Yeah I guess I should have said you can't get yankees cotton fabric for a price I am willing to pay!  So I thought maybe I could applique some logos onto solid fabric to make it.  I did find one Yankees logo applique design on etsy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if I could find the other one that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably come up with something.



Would something like this work? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PBTeen-MLB-New-...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa656d868

I read they wouldn't authorize the make of cotton fabric, just the fleece. What you see on Ebay is old patterns. 



billwendy said:


> ooooooohhhhhh!!!! I havent seen the ad yet!! cant wait!!! Now I gotta bribe billy to stand in the line for me while I go pick!!! haha



Try this:

http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/


----------



## queenvickitoria

So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.






I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
Suggestions?

Thanks!  Peace!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Disneymom1218 said:


> Glad to see you made it back safely. I saw you and your family in Magic kingdom one day while we were there. I was gonna say Hi but by the time I got up the Nerve you all were gone.



OH I WISH YOU CAME AND SAID HI! What were the girls wearing?  

The car is in front of the Sci-Fi DIne in theater.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

To whoever wants the yankee fabric- I will check my fabric shop as they have cotton yankee fabric.  They are one of the few places allowed to carry it.  It runs about 7-9 a yd.  If you want any let me know.


----------



## ellenbenny

itsheresomewhere said:


> To whoever wants the yankee fabric- I will check my fabric shop as they have cotton yankee fabric.  They are one of the few places allowed to carry it.  It runs about 7-9 a yd.  If you want any let me know.



I am the one looking for the yankees cotton fabric.  If you can find it for that price I would like some, would you be able to send a picture or link to which fabric it is?  I want to make a crib set (bumpers, dust ruffle and quilt) and possibly some other accessories.  I haven't actually designed what I will make yet, so I am not sure the exact yardage I need but I will try to figure it out.  I am surprised they would have it, but would love to get some!  Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hey everyone - I am having troublewith the bookmarks - I am trying to click on the scaling up a pattern by CarlaC and it says the page no longer exists. I tried CarlaC's site/blog but did not find anything - the sizing down a pattern works fine but I don't want to just try to scale up myself. Anyone able to give me a little info or know where the page is now? I need to size up the portrait peasant.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

ellenbenny said:


> I am the one looking for the yankees cotton fabric.  If you can find it for that price I would like some, would you be able to send a picture or link to which fabric it is?  I want to make a crib set (bumpers, dust ruffle and quilt) and possibly some other accessories.  I haven't actually designed what I will make yet, so I am not sure the exact yardage I need but I will try to figure it out.  I am surprised they would have it, but would love to get some!  Thanks!



I have to go sometime this week.  This shop is one of the few licensed to carry certain ones.  I am in the heart of yankee country.  I think it is white with the navy ny on it.  How much would you like?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

itsheresomewhere said:


> I have to go sometime this week.  This shop is one of the few licensed to carry certain ones.  I am in the heart of yankee country.  I think it is white with the navy ny on it.  How much would you like?



DO they have other teams as well? I have been looking for Phillies fabric forever & a day.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of Belle in her holiday dress??? Thanks so much!!


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a picture of Belle in her holiday dress??? Thanks so much!!



Are you looking for Belle's red dress she wears in the park? Or the pink dress she wears in the movie ice skating with the Beast?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> OH I WISH YOU CAME AND SAID HI! What were the girls wearing?
> 
> The car is in front of the Sci-Fi DIne in theater.



The Day I saw you , Your girls were in just every day store bought stuff. it was in Tomorrowland and I think you might have gotten on Buzz. Not sure I just know that you were gone when I looked back to come up and say Hi LOL. I looked for you guys the next couple of days when we were in the parks.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> DO they have other teams as well? I have been looking for Phillies fabric forever & a day.



I can look for you.  I know I have seen it but just don't remember if it was recent.  Have you ever been to the Village Quilter?  I am wondering if it worth a trip.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> Are you looking for Belle's red dress she wears in the park? Or the pink dress she wears in the movie ice skating with the Beast?



The red dress


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> I will consider making something... heading over there now.  Just wondering... can anyone recommend a toiletry bag pattern?  Does Carla have one?



Is there still the boxy bag in the bookmarks? That always looks nice! It was free too!!!! Thanks for considering - I really appreciate it!!!

Wonderful day in DL today. The Christmas decorations are just amazing!!!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Is there still the boxy bag in the bookmarks? That always looks nice! It was free too!!!! Thanks for considering - I really appreciate it!!!
> 
> Wonderful day in DL today. The Christmas decorations are just amazing!!!!!


Your making me jealous!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



This outfit is Super Cute, love all the different fabrics.


----------



## NiniMorris

Only ten days and one hour until we leave for Disney.  I still have 12 shirts to finish and a few dresses.  It is 1am and I cannot sleep, but since I ran out of bobbin thread I can't work either!

Right now I am wishing my Wally World still carried the thread.  At least I could take a short trip there to get some bobbin thread.  As it is, I have to wait until tomorrow morning to get to Joann's.  Of course, bu then I will be too sleepy to get a shirt to turn out right!

I'm thinking I won't be forgetting to pick up my Lunesta any more!  Either that or hubby will have to stop snoring!


Nini


----------



## mom2rtk

iluvwdw4ever said:


> The red dress



Which party will you be at? It looks like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.

Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:


----------



## Granna4679

moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



That is so sweet.  I think I have used every one of those fabrics this year already in various outfits!  LOL!  I like it all together...gives me some ideas for all of the leftover pieces I have.  



mom2rtk said:


> Which party will you be at? It looks like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.
> 
> Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:



Beautiful!  I love the Belle dress you made!


----------



## tricia

moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



Adorable.  




queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!  Peace!



Looks great.  Some covered buttons, or little red flowers would be great.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hey everyone - I am having troublewith the bookmarks - I am trying to click on the scaling up a pattern by CarlaC and it says the page no longer exists. I tried CarlaC's site/blog but did not find anything - the sizing down a pattern works fine but I don't want to just try to scale up myself. Anyone able to give me a little info or know where the page is now? I need to size up the portrait peasant.




scaling up is at the bottom of this page. http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful!  I love the Belle dress you made!



Thanks Anita! But I didn't make the one in the photo. That was from the Disney Store that year (08). I did make a replica of Belle's for this trip though. If I get a chance in the next day or 2 I'll take photos of it.  Katie usually enjoys dressing the mannequin for me!, so maybe after school!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Hi. I could have sworn I saw a tutorial on You Tube that showed how to make a pillowcase dress with no binding on the arm holes. I'm sitting here at my machine and can't find it. I need to finish 6 dresses today so if anybody can direct me, I would really appreciate it. I'm wanting to make the elastic casing and then have ribbon ties. I might just have to make an armless one if I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## MaeB

If anyone is still looking for a free and easy cosmetic bag pattern, this is what I've been using:

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=176509.0

I would love to be able to make some for this Give but I am totally swamped these days.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> Which party will you be at? It looks like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.
> 
> Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:



Thanks for the picture!! 

We will be going the 16th and 17th so we will probably run into you!!!!! I would love to see pictures of the dress you made!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

erikawolf2004 said:


> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days


That is just beautiful! I adore the feliz ... I hope one day to try it. No time soon though! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I was trying to get a good shot of them in the shark's mouth-this was the best one!


Such great pictures and outfits! 



mom2rtk said:


> I have shipped lots of stuff into Canada. I have shipped all over the world, and Canada drives me nuts more than any other place. Canadian customs is VERY unpredictable. I wouldn't worry about any of it being lost, but getting there on time is another matter.


Not the op I somehow missed that but a few weeks ago I mailed 2 packages one from Tex to Australia and the other to Ca. The Ca package took twice as long as the Au one to get there. I was starting to get pretty concerned when it finally showed up! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but I thought I would post a couple pics from our trip last week. This is my mom & Juliet when we went to WWoHP


Such cuteness! I love your Mom's shirt! 



McDuck said:


> Here is the generational photo with my mom.  I made my blouse and Kaitlyn's dress and my mom made her blouse.


So sweet! Precious dress! 



jessica52877 said:


> I had DH babysitting my machine right before we went to DL. He didn't understand why I kept getting mad when he looked up to watch the tv. He has no idea what it sounds like when something messes up so in my  mind he needed to be WATCHING it, not just sitting there! He was none to happy that I didn't think he did a good job. Thank goodness it was Heather's Buzz and she does such awesome appliques that all was good.


Jessica (you know I do not have one yet so forgive me) why do you have to watch it? What does it do?



visitingapril09 said:


> I had the privilege of making some tag blankets for an 'un-named' big give. I have never made them before but loved making these! They are made of certain colors etc due to some special needs of this little one. I will have to make more in the future for any babies that come our families way! They are so cuddly. I also found these two polar fleece prints at a fabric shop near me that a) I didn't know had any Disney fabrics and b) I had never seen these two before anywhere!


I love this fabric! I am sure whoever gets them will love them! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).


Those look great! I cannot wait to see the renaissance stuff though! 



moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.


Looks great! 



queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?


Is this a pattern or your own design? I love it! I would love to make something like that for my 17 year old if she would wear it hmmm. Where are you putting the buttons? Where the tulle comes up at? 

Sorry I have been a bit MIA. My two year olds have been hard to handle the last few weeks. I think it is a tis the season thing but also because we have started cleaning out the house for our move this summer and it is a what is up thing. I am so ready to move but I am really wondering how it is going to effect them and my 4 year old. I have been working on i spy bags and I am thinking next week I am going to do crayon roll ups for my sons class. I just need to figure out what the best pattern to use is (ie the easiest lol)


----------



## erikawolf2004

mom2rtk said:


> Which party will you be at? It looks like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.
> 
> Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:



Beautiful!  

We ordered this dress on ebay...I can't wait for her to wear it!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!  Peace!



This is super cute, fun to see something for us bigger princesses  I like the button idea-too funny I thought the pink straps were part of the top and thought it looked cute like that-haha.  I like the tulle on the arms, maybe make the straps with the tulle also???


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I think this might be what you are looking for - Jeanne (jham)'s tutorial for pillowcase dress?

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress





QuiverofArrows said:


> Hi. I could have sworn I saw a tutorial on You Tube that showed how to make a pillowcase dress with no binding on the arm holes. I'm sitting here at my machine and can't find it. I need to finish 6 dresses today so if anybody can direct me, I would really appreciate it. I'm wanting to make the elastic casing and then have ribbon ties. I might just have to make an armless one if I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

babynala said:


> With all this talk of Black Friday sales I was thinking about getting an office chair for my sewing room.  Right now I'm just sitting on a straight back kitchen chair but I wonder if it would be better to sit at an adjustable chair while sewing.  My machine just sits on a regular desk (it is not in a sewing table).  What kind of chair do you guys use for sewing?
> 
> TIA


I just use a straight back chair.  My quilt teacher spent about half hour teaching us why sitting correct can affect the out come of our quilts.  Straight up and in front of the machine.


TinkerbelleMom said:


> We've got the worst cold running thru my house and I just don't have time for it!  My cruise (non-DCL) is in 3 weeks and I've got a ton of sewing to do as well as a peasant top to smock, and I'm so messed up on cold meds I don't want to get involved with anything for fear of goofing it up!  I even skipped work today, something I never do.  Sitting up is better than laying down, so I might just do some t-shirt embroidery...babysitting the machine is something I think I can handle.  I was laughing at all of you saying you have to do that too, every time I look away, it goes bad, but sometimes I sit there the entire time and nothing happens even without adjustments.  I had a sneezing fit once, sitting there and it goofed up on me, and my eyes were only closed for a second!


Sorry you are feeling so bad and hope you get better soon.  Don't push it and take care.



moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.


How much fun it that outfit!  Just adorable.



ellenbenny said:


> I coincidentally came across a free pattern today, haven't tried it so I can't vouch for it, but maybe it will be useful:
> 
> http://www.pages01.net/fabriccom/CosmeticBagDuo/


Thanks for the freebie



queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!  Peace!


Great idea for the bigger girls and yet so pretty with the tulle.



NiniMorris said:


> Only ten days and one hour until we leave for Disney.  I still have 12 shirts to finish and a few dresses.  It is 1am and I cannot sleep, but since I ran out of bobbin thread I can't work either!
> 
> Right now I am wishing my Wally World still carried the thread.  At least I could take a short trip there to get some bobbin thread.  As it is, I have to wait until tomorrow morning to get to Joann's.  Of course, bu then I will be too sleepy to get a shirt to turn out right!
> 
> I'm thinking I won't be forgetting to pick up my Lunesta any more!  Either that or hubby will have to stop snoring!
> Nini


Nini, sorry you ran out of thread.   Girl, you have to rest and take good care of yourself. You are still healing from surgery!  If you don't have all the customs made it still will be a great trip.  BTW, I like Ambien CR



mom2rtk said:


> Which party will you be at? It looks like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.
> 
> Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:


Very pretty.



MaeB said:


> If anyone is still looking for a free and easy cosmetic bag pattern, this is what I've been using:
> 
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=176509.0
> 
> I would love to be able to make some for this Give but I am totally swamped these days.


I love free and thanks for posting.

Someone asked about stabilizer.  I use a medium weight and if it is a heavy stitch pattern I double it.


----------



## miprender

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).



That came out so nice.



moparop said:


>



Great job.


queenvickitoria said:


>


That is so cute.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hey everyone - I am having troublewith the bookmarks - I am trying to click on the scaling up a pattern by CarlaC and it says the page no longer exists. I tried CarlaC's site/blog but did not find anything - the sizing down a pattern works fine but I don't want to just try to scale up myself. Anyone able to give me a little info or know where the page is now? I need to size up the portrait peasant.



I actually can forward you the email I have from Carla C that gives the sizes for scaling down and up. I had sent a request for making the Simply Sweet for older girls and she had emailed the scaling sizes to me. PM if you want me to email them to you.


----------



## Christine1103

I've been reading this board for months, getting lots of inspiration. Recently purchased a Carla C pattern and am very excited to make my girls some twirl skirts for our very first trip to Disney. Everyone here makes such beautiful stuff and thanks for the inspiration to give it a try! 

My question is about the mickey ears appliques for t-shirts. I'm going to buy some mickey heads with bows etc from etsy but just don't know which size I should look for. I would like to iron them on t-shirts for my 5 year old twins. In addition, I would like to get some to make a t-shirt for my husband and I as well but think they will need to be a different size, no? Any advice you can offer is appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## BeachMama13

Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!

Minnie with a mini skirt for MK








Animal Kingdom





Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.





Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.

Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.  





Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

BeachMama13 said:


>



I actually really like the penguin skirt!  I think that was a great way to tone it down.  Very cute!  Have a great trip!


----------



## aboveH20

BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.



Wow.  You've been busy.  What great outfits and wonderful model you have.

I have a question about the patchwork skirt.  I just bought a serger because I'd like to be able to do patchwork skirts for Big Gives.  Did you serge the seams between the patches?  (If the answer is 'no' you'll hear me kicking myself.)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  You've been busy.  What great outfits and wonderful model you have.
> 
> I have a question about the patchwork skirt.  I just bought a serger because I'd like to be able to do patchwork skirts for Big Gives.  Did you serge the seams between the patches?  (If the answer is 'no' you'll hear me kicking myself.)



the twirls that I have made are serged between. My girls kneel on their dresses way to much to have a "regular" seem hold. plus the twirls I have done are repeated patches so I took long strips of say 6" wide and sew them together, serge, until I have however many different patterns say 5 - so I have 5 strips of 6" wide sewn and serged then lay them out straight and make 6" strips the opposite way to make my long rows to gather and attach. (sorry if that didn't make sense- makes sense to me 'cause I can picture it in my head) - This is what I am pretty sure I am going to to with the DR Suess fabric I have. Then It will go with their Thing 1, 2 & 3 shirts. - (I actually like wearing them on travel days now. Makes them easier to find.)

Ok - off to Joann's, the mall & Target with Evie. Then home for a nap before the girls get off the bus, then work tonight & tomorrow, Sew a Nemo outift Sat/Sun/Mon morning Hopefull y have it done by then. Then on to PJ's - girl & doll sets to match for a customer and my girls for Christmas Eve night - to be left by the elves.


----------



## BeachMama13

aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  You've been busy.  What great outfits and wonderful model you have.
> 
> I have a question about the patchwork skirt.  I just bought a serger because I'd like to be able to do patchwork skirts for Big Gives.  Did you serge the seams between the patches?  (If the answer is 'no' you'll hear me kicking myself.)



I serge everything I can.  Much quicker than a straight stitch followed by a zig zag.  

If it's your first serger, you're going to love it.... Once you figure out how to thread it quickly, LOL


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Anita! But I didn't make the one in the photo. That was from the Disney Store that year (08). I did make a replica of Belle's for this trip though. If I get a chance in the next day or 2 I'll take photos of it.  Katie usually enjoys dressing the mannequin for me!, so maybe after school!



Ooopppsss...sorry! but it is beautiful, nonetheless!



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Wow!  Such cuteness!  The AK outfit is so cute (still like it with her pj bottoms though )  And I really like how you did the Penguin skirt.  That is really cute.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> the twirls that I have made are serged between. My girls kneel on their dresses way to much to have a "regular" seem hold. plus the twirls I have done are repeated patches so I took long strips of say 6" wide and sew them together, serge, until I have however many different patterns say 5 - so I have 5 strips of 6" wide sewn and serged then lay them out straight and make 6" strips the opposite way to make my long rows to gather and attach. (sorry if that didn't make sense- makes sense to me 'cause I can picture it in my head) - This is what I am pretty sure I am going to to with the DR Suess fabric I have. Then It will go with their Thing 1, 2 & 3 shirts. - (I actually like wearing them on travel days now. Makes them easier to find.)
> 
> Ok - off to Joann's, the mall & Target with Evie. Then home for a nap before the girls get off the bus, then work tonight & tomorrow, Sew a Nemo outift Sat/Sun/Mon morning Hopefull y have it done by then. Then on to PJ's - girl & doll sets to match for a customer and my girls for Christmas Eve night - to be left by the elves.



Your day sounds busy!  Can't wait to see your DR Seuss outfits.  I am hoarding my fabric :0 because I can't decide what to do with it.


----------



## McDuck

BeachMama13 said:


> Today I finished this for our Studio day, found the LE fabric on clearance for $3.99. Ignore the goofy look, she's always showing off a funny face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl skirt for AK, still have to finish applique T-shirt to go with it.  I think it goes great with her jammies, LOL.



VERY CUTE!



erikawolf2004 said:


> and a very happy girl that is very very excited about all her fun clotshes and going on this trip in 18 days



Darling and she looks so happy!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I thought I'd finally post some pictures from our trip.  The first night we went to DTD and had dinner at T-Rex because we were going to be doing an awful lot of princess stuff while at the parks.  Connor loved it but honestly it probably wasn't the best place to eat when you are tired and jet-lagged!  It is very loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we went to Sea World.  The kids got lots of attention because apparently there are very few custom outfits ever seen at SW.
> 
> Shamu's fan club!



They all looked so great!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My three girls in front of the trainstation.



Loved them all, and they look so happy!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Awww, I love generation photos, you have a lovely family.



Thank you!  


Diz-Mommy said:


> I remember you showing your creations for this portrait, I'm glad you also showed the end result, beautiful portrait!



Thanks, we were pleased with how it came out except the photographer could not get Kaitlyn to smile! LOL



miprender said:


> That is such a sweet picture



Thank you! 



babynala said:


> This picture is really nice.  Everyone looks so happy   The shirts and dress look really nice in the photo.



Thank you!



ellenbenny said:


> Very nice photo! I remember you picking out the fabrics, they came out very nice.   Are there any other pictures that show more of your top?  I would love to see it.



I will look through what we got and see if I can find something else to scan in and post.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all look wonderful.



Thank you!



Granna4679 said:


> Great picture....what a treasure!



It is!  Thanks.



ms_mckenna said:


> So sweet! Precious dress!


Thanks, I was worried it wouldn't fit her since I made it ages ago, but it was perfect.



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...



Very cute!  Love the fabric combos!




moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



So cute!!





BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Love them all.  She is a doll!


----------



## ellenbenny

Christine1103 said:


> I've been reading this board for months, getting lots of inspiration. Recently purchased a Carla C pattern and am very excited to make my girls some twirl skirts for our very first trip to Disney. Everyone here makes such beautiful stuff and thanks for the inspiration to give it a try!
> 
> My question is about the mickey ears appliques for t-shirts. I'm going to buy some mickey heads with bows etc from etsy but just don't know which size I should look for. I would like to iron them on t-shirts for my 5 year old twins. In addition, I would like to get some to make a t-shirt for my husband and I as well but think they will need to be a different size, no? Any advice you can offer is appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance



I think for a 5 year old you can get away with 4x4  but I would probably recommend 5x7 if you can find it in whatever you are looking for.



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Everything looks great, I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:

For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:













And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Ooopppsss...sorry! but it is beautiful, nonetheless!



No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!

Here's the one I did make for this year:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks.  I am too scared to mess with my tension.  I have never had to touch it before.  What is the hole throat plate?  Did that come with the machine?


I went through my manual and can't find the exact name for it but it is straight stitch throat plate.  It just has a little single hole, all you can do is straight stitch where the needle goes in the same spot.  I can use this for embroidery on my machine and quilting.  The fabric doesn't have a large area to go into as with the U shaped strip throat plate.   With the tension get a piece of fabric, record the settings you sew on and then make small adjustments and also record them.  Find where your machine performs best or if not, just return it to the factory settings. 


Christine1103 said:


> I've been reading this board for months, getting lots of inspiration. Recently purchased a Carla C pattern and am very excited to make my girls some twirl skirts for our very first trip to Disney. Everyone here makes such beautiful stuff and thanks for the inspiration to give it a try!
> 
> My question is about the mickey ears appliques for t-shirts. I'm going to buy some mickey heads with bows etc from etsy but just don't know which size I should look for. I would like to iron them on t-shirts for my 5 year old twins. In addition, I would like to get some to make a t-shirt for my husband and I as well but think they will need to be a different size, no? Any advice you can offer is appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance


You can print out a mickey head and then trace it onto heat bond lite, then iron that onto the fabric for the head, cut out using the lines on the heat bond lite, then iron the mickey head to the shirt and zig zag stitch.  Clear as mud?
Finally, 



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.


Wow, you have been so very busy and outfits are very very cute.  I hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



WOW!!!!  Can you sew for me please?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:


Thank you for doing the give!  The dresses are so sweet and they will mean so much to the family.  You are very kind for giving.


----------



## cogero

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Those are all very cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...



Love all the vidas!  I was hoping to make a Thanksgiving one for Alexa but I don't think it's going to happen!


----------



## McDuck

ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



Those are so lovely!!  I love the fabrics.



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Stunning!!!


----------



## McDuck

Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:






And the back





I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.


----------



## visitingapril09

McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



Beautiful. I love jelly rolls! 

The red Belle dress in beyond stunning!!!

The penguin outfit is so cute. Love the way the skirt was made.


----------



## visitingapril09

I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.


----------



## McDuck

visitingapril09 said:


> Beautiful. I love jelly rolls!



Thank you!!



visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.



My sewing area is in our guest room.  I have a large basket (trunk size) that I fold and keep all my fabric in---I don't have a gigantic stash at the moment.  LOL  That is under the window beside the guest bed.  On the wall near the door is my sewing cabinet, which folds completely shut when not in use.  I keep a 6-ft folding table under the bed, which I pull out when I need to cut out my patterns.  Since I am in major sewing mode, the table has been out since the last week of October.  It is in front of the closets near the basket beside the bed.  On the other side of the bed, near the front window and next to the bookshelf, I have the ironing board set up.  This will be the set up until we move my daughter into that room--either because we have another child or she's just big enough to move.  When that happens, I'll have to move my sewing stuff into the master bedroom.  LOL

I will try to take a picture of my current mess, I mean set up, when my daughter goes down for her nap.


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> WOW!!!!  Can you sew for me please?



Thank you! And I'll start sewing for you right after I start doing it for myself again! 



cogero said:


> Absolutely stunning.





WyomingMomof6 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!





McDuck said:


> Stunning!!!





visitingapril09 said:


> Beautiful. I love jelly rolls!
> 
> The red Belle dress in beyond stunning!!!



Many thanks! 

I LOVE the rainbow Ariel dress!


----------



## tricia

BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!



Everything is beautiful.  The crazy eyes are the best too.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:



Beautiful.  It is wonderful all of the great stuff you have been making for the Big Gives lately.



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Stunning.  This is *far* better than the Disney Store one posted earlier.



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:



Beautiful.  I keep saying it, but I really have to expand my use of solids..


----------



## aboveH20

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> the twirls that I have made are serged between. My girls kneel on their dresses way to much to have a "regular" seem hold. plus the twirls I have done are repeated patches so I took long strips of say 6" wide and sew them together, serge, until I have however many different patterns say 5 - so I have 5 strips of 6" wide sewn and serged then lay them out straight and make 6" strips the opposite way to make my long rows to gather and attach. (sorry if that didn't make sense- makes sense to me 'cause I can picture it in my head) - This is what I am pretty sure I am going to to with the DR Suess fabric I have. Then It will go with their Thing 1, 2 & 3 shirts. - (I actually like wearing them on travel days now. Makes them easier to find.)



Yes, that makes sense.  Thanks.



BeachMama13 said:


> I serge everything I can.  Much quicker than a straight stitch followed by a zig zag.
> 
> If it's your first serger, you're going to love it.... Once you figure out how to thread it quickly, LOL



Yup, it's my first.  So my next question is about thread.  I know everyone likes Marathon for embroidery machines, but what about sergers?  Is there any particular brand, and how many different colors do people buy? -- it appears that I could spend as much for thread as I did for the machine.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  The dresses are amazing, and I love the way you did the bib.



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



  <---he's speechless and so am I



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



I love the way it came out.  I have the pattern, now to use it!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

OT-
  Does anyone here know a  site/place with positive messages without being overly religious?   I kinda need something like that right now.  


Back to the sewing room as DD wants a new fleece coat.


----------



## ellenbenny

mom2rtk said:


> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Sooo beautiful!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you for doing the give!  The dresses are so sweet and they will mean so much to the family.  You are very kind for giving.



Thanks, I love doing big gives, it is very rewarding!



McDuck said:


> Those are so lovely!!  I love the fabrics.



Thank you.



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



Very pretty, I love the idea of using the jelly roll!



tricia said:


> Beautiful.  It is wonderful all of the great stuff you have been making for the Big Gives lately.



Thanks!



aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  The dresses are amazing, and I love the way you did the bib.



Thank you!


----------



## jessica52877

visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.



Umm, I would take a picture, but it would only show piles of messes! I have a few saved somewhere I think though. I'll look.



BeachMama13 said:


> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  this! Dallas picked out that fabric a few years ago but I can't figure out what to do with it. He is obsessed with penguins and has been since around the age of 3. 5 years with a penguin obsessed kids = LOTS of penguins!


----------



## Disneymom1218

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



This is absolutely gorgeous. I am in total awe of this and your talents. Iit


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.




I can show you a picture of it all packed up. We are in the middle of purchasing a house and due to close with in the next couple of weeks so we have started packing everything up. My sewing area was actually in the play room as it was just a foldable table, my sewing machine, and a plastic roll cart with my ribbons and fabrics in it. I just started sewing so I don't have a big fabulous collection yet.I still only buy fabric for just the outfit I am making. Maybe after Christmas I can start a collection since I have asked for gift cards for Joanne's and Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## tricia

On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.











One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.

I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.


----------



## BeachMama13

aboveH20 said:


> Yup, it's my first.  So my next question is about thread.  I know everyone likes Marathon for embroidery machines, but what about sergers?  Is there any particular brand, and how many different colors do people buy? -- it appears that I could spend as much for thread as I did for the machine.



I just buy from JA's or Hancocks whenever they have a sale.  My serger doesn't seem to be as picky as my embroidery machine is with thread, fortunately.  I always buy 4 of each color, don't like to mix/match--unless it was something decorative.

If you're new at it, get Nancy Zieman's serger book, it's SO helpful.


----------



## ellenbenny

visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.



This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.


----------



## thebeesknees

ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



This is gorgeous! I have a little sewing nook in the guest bedroom, and while I am glad my machines have their own space, I'd LOVE to have something like this that I didn't have to pack up every time we have company!


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



Ellen - these are gorgeous!  I really love that bib!!



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Oh....so gorgeous!  She will be so beautiful!  Do you think someday she will be a CM @ DW???  She will have so much experience by the time she is old enough.



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



Jennie - Look at you...double ruffle and all!!  Great job!  I love the soft colors.




jessica52877 said:


> I  this! Dallas picked out that fabric a few years ago but I can't figure out what to do with it. He is obsessed with penguins and has been since around the age of 3. 5 years with a penguin obsessed kids = LOTS of penguins!



A bowling shirt, maybe??



tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.
> 
> I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.



Very cute!  



visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.






ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS!!  I would love to have that much space.  We have no plans to move, no place to add on, and no basement so I am stuck with what I have.  At lease I have a dedicated room for sewing (minus the twin bed...LOL).  Here is mine....and looking at these pictures makes me want to go home and clean it up because it DOES NOT look like this right now!!


----------



## NaeNae

aboveH20 said:


> Yup, it's my first.  So my next question is about thread.  I know everyone likes Marathon for embroidery machines, but what about sergers?  Is there any particular brand, and how many different colors do people buy? -- it appears that I could spend as much for thread as I did for the machine.



For my basic sewing I use either white or black and I buy the bigger spools of it.  I buy 3 of a certain color if I'm doing a rolled hem.


----------



## visitingapril09

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - these are gorgeous!  I really love that bib!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....so gorgeous!  She will be so beautiful!  Do you think someday she will be a CM @ DW???  She will have so much experience by the time she is old enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennie - Look at you...double ruffle and all!!  Great job!  I love the soft colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bowling shirt, maybe??
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS!!  I would love to have that much space.  We have no plans to move, no place to add on, and no basement so I am stuck with what I have.  At lease I have a dedicated room for sewing (minus the twin bed...LOL).  Here is mine....and looking at these pictures makes me want to go home and clean it up because it DOES NOT look like this right now!!



Ok, I'm seriously jealous of BOTH of these!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## babynala

ireland_nicole said:


> Here's why I haven't been posting lately- between getting these done and work I've been pretty time crunched.  These are for a family to wear to MVMCP.  I also made renaissance garb (I actually did an overdress w/ boning and everything!  But don't have any pics yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did I underestimate the time required.  The worst part was having to trace and cut out the pattern three times- I don't enjoy that part...


Very nice job, great fabric choices.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We've got the worst cold running thru my house and I just don't have time for it!  My cruise (non-DCL) is in 3 weeks and I've got a ton of sewing to do as well as a peasant top to smock, and I'm so messed up on cold meds I don't want to get involved with anything for fear of goofing it up!  I even skipped work today, something I never do.  Sitting up is better than laying down, so I might just do some t-shirt embroidery...babysitting the machine is something I think I can handle.  I was laughing at all of you saying you have to do that too, every time I look away, it goes bad, but sometimes I sit there the entire time and nothing happens even without adjustments.  I had a sneezing fit once, sitting there and it goofed up on me, and my eyes were only closed for a second!


Hope you are feeling better!



moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.


Very pretty.  



queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?
> Thanks!  Peace!


This came out so nice, I thought the straps were part of the top also.  What a great idea.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Sorry I have been a bit MIA. My two year olds have been hard to handle the last few weeks. I think it is a tis the season thing but also because we have started cleaning out the house for our move this summer and it is a what is up thing. I am so ready to move but I am really wondering how it is going to effect them and my 4 year old. I have been working on i spy bags and I am thinking next week I am going to do crayon roll ups for my sons class. I just need to figure out what the best pattern to use is (ie the easiest lol)


I guess we can forgive you seeing as you have "two year olds" not "a two year old".  I don't know how you do it!



Christine1103 said:


> I've been reading this board for months, getting lots of inspiration. Recently purchased a Carla C pattern and am very excited to make my girls some twirl skirts for our very first trip to Disney. Everyone here makes such beautiful stuff and thanks for the inspiration to give it a try!
> 
> My question is about the mickey ears appliques for t-shirts. I'm going to buy some mickey heads with bows etc from etsy but just don't know which size I should look for. I would like to iron them on t-shirts for my 5 year old twins. In addition, I would like to get some to make a t-shirt for my husband and I as well but think they will need to be a different size, no? Any advice you can offer is appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance


You might want to just take a piece of paper that is cut out to the different sizes and place it on a t-shirt to give you an idea of how big the Mickey Heads will be on the shirts.  



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.


So many cute things.  The princess dress is really cute.  The Sea World outfit is really nice, love how you did the skirt.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - off to Joann's, the mall & Target with Evie. Then home for a nap before the girls get off the bus, then work tonight & tomorrow, Sew a Nemo outift Sat/Sun/Mon morning Hopefull y have it done by then. Then on to PJ's - girl & doll sets to match for a customer and my girls for Christmas Eve night - to be left by the elves.


You are busy, busy, busy.  Can you send me some of your energy?



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:


These are so pretty.  I love the bib.  You are so generous to make these for Emily and Brenna.



mom2rtk said:


> Here's the one I did make for this year:


This dress is amazing.  I can picture your beautiful daughter wearing it.  



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.


Thats alot of strips!  It looks so sweet.  



tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.
> 
> I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.


I remember the dresses and these are perfect coordinates.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Thanks for the suggestion. It was something different but I'm just going to go with this. I have a fear of binding!   I know it's supposed to be simple but binding + curves =  

Appreciate the help.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.
> 
> I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.



These look great, you are so good at trying different patterns, I seem to keep going back to the same ones.



thebeesknees said:


> This is gorgeous! I have a little sewing nook in the guest bedroom, and while I am glad my machines have their own space, I'd LOVE to have something like this that I didn't have to pack up every time we have company!



Thanks, I know I am very lucky to have this space.



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - these are gorgeous!  I really love that bib!!
> 
> JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS!!  I would love to have that much space.  We have no plans to move, no place to add on, and no basement so I am stuck with what I have.  At lease I have a dedicated room for sewing (minus the twin bed...LOL).  Here is mine....and looking at these pictures makes me want to go home and clean it up because it DOES NOT look like this right now!!



Thanks for the compliments.  I do love my space, and mine needs to be cleaned up too after looking at the pics!   Your room looks nice too>



babynala said:


> These are so pretty.  I love the bib.  You are so generous to make these for Emily and Brenna.



Thanks, I love seeing their faces when they open the packages, it is so fun doing big gives!


----------



## saraheeyore

McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



thats really really nice. good idea using jelly rolls i may have to try that


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2rtk said:


> Which party will you be at? It looks  like we'll be there about the same time! We're doing MVMCP the 14th and 16th.
> 
> Here she is. We're bringing our own version of the red gown this time:


Omg! We are going to be at disney at the same time??? 



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:


Beautiful! I love the Belle dress. That is one of the most beautiful fabrics ever. I use Fairy Frost fabric way too much. 



mom2rtk said:


>


GORGEOUS! I'm so excited that I might get to see this in person. 



McDuck said:


> And the back


Very pretty!! I love the double ruffle!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are working now on redoing the family room and living room.  I had my sewing area moved to the snowboard wall and we took out the gun cabinet.









My fabrics are in the guest room closet along with T shirts, threads, ribbons, etc.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



That is super CUTE!!  Do you use a specific pattern for the strip work or alter a pattern you already have for the strips?



mom2rtk said:


> Here's the one I did make for this year:



BEAUTIFUL!!  




Granna4679 said:


> JEALOUS! JEALOUS! JEALOUS!!  I would love to have that much space.  We have no plans to move, no place to add on, and no basement so I am stuck with what I have.  At lease I have a dedicated room for sewing (minus the twin bed...LOL).  Here is mine....and looking at these pictures makes me want to go home and clean it up because it DOES NOT look like this right now!!



You've made great use of your space.  There's a quote about a messy craft room I've seen before, but I can't remember exactly how it goes at the moment and I know I'll slaughter it if I try to wing it.  Something about messy and creativity going hand in hand though.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

BeachMama13 said:


> I just buy from JA's or Hancocks whenever they have a sale.  My serger doesn't seem to be as picky as my embroidery machine is with thread, fortunately.  I always buy 4 of each color, don't like to mix/match--unless it was something decorative.
> 
> If you're new at it, get Nancy Zieman's serger book, it's SO helpful.



Have you tried the Atlanta thread company?  Great prices on serger thread and top of the line thread.  Last time I bought from them, I paid 1.85 a cone for gutermann thread.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is super CUTE!!  Do you use a specific pattern for the strip work or alter a pattern you already have for the strips?
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've made great use of your space.  There's a quote about a messy craft room I've seen before, but I can't remember exactly how it goes at the moment and I know I'll slaughter it if I try to wing it.  Something about messy and creativity going hand in hand though.


I have a little sign that my mom got me that says "Organization ruins my creativity." She knows me so well LOL


----------



## McDuck

mom2rtk said:


> I LOVE the rainbow Ariel dress!



Thank you!  



tricia said:


> Beautiful.  I keep saying it, but I really have to expand my use of solids..



Thanks.  Solids can be fun, too.  LOL



aboveH20 said:


> I love the way it came out.  I have the pattern, now to use it!



Thanks, it was fun to see it coming along.


ellenbenny said:


> Very pretty, I love the idea of using the jelly roll!



Thanks.  I actually bought the jelly roll before I bought the pattern (was waiting for a YCMT sale)...the jelly roll was a Robert Kaufmann on clearance.



Granna4679 said:


> Jennie - Look at you...double ruffle and all!!  Great job!  I love the soft colors. Here is mine....and looking at these pictures makes me want to go home and clean it up because it DOES NOT look like this right now!!



Thanks!  And seeing your shelving is making me think my guests don't really need books available to them when I could put fabric there.  LOL



babynala said:


> Thats alot of strips!  It looks so sweet.



Thanks, it WAS a lot of strips.  I used an entire spool of thread on this outfit (and actually had to cheat and use some pink on attaching the skirt so I could have enough lavendar for the topstitching.)



saraheeyore said:


> thats really really nice. good idea using jelly rolls i may have to try that



Thanks!  I still have a lot of jelly roll left--the remnants of the strips I used and all the ones I didn't touch.  LOL  It was definitely a cost-efficient purchase.



*Toadstool* said:


> Very pretty!! I love the double ruffle!



Thanks!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> That is super CUTE!!  Do you use a specific pattern for the strip work or alter a pattern you already have for the strips?



Thanks!  I used Carla C's Stripwork Jumper....she calls for you to use 4" strips you cut from yardage of fabric.  The strips on the jelly roll were 2 1/2" wide, so I just doubled the amount of strips to make sure my skirt was still going to be wide enough.  Then I just cut them all to the right length.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Disneymom1218 said:


> I have a little sign that my mom got me that says "Organization ruins my creativity." She knows me so well LOL



That's perfect for me!!  I think I need a sign like that once I get my own room, I can't wait to start building our new house...my sewing space is a corner of our dinning room and I hate it.  I'm always having to clean everything up mid-project to have company over and then it takes me about a week to drag everything back out again to get back to sewing projects.  



McDuck said:


> Thanks!  I used Carla C's Stripwork Jumper....she calls for you to use 4" strips you cut from yardage of fabric.  The strips on the jelly roll were 2 1/2" wide, so I just doubled the amount of strips to make sure my skirt was still going to be wide enough.  Then I just cut them all to the right length.



Sweet!  I'll have to check that one out!!


----------



## aboveH20

tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.



They look very cozy.



ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



When you posted this before I saved the photo.  We moved into our house a year and a half ago.  Last year was The Year of Furniture, this was The Year of the Lawn (may take a few more years for the lawn), and next year is The Year of the Basement.  I currently have my stuff set up in one of the corners of our unfinished basement, but have to plug an extension cord into a light socket outlet.  Wait until next year! 



itsheresomewhere said:


> Have you tried the Atlanta thread company?  Great prices on serger thread and top of the line thread.  Last time I bought from them, I paid 1.85 a cone for gutermann thread.



Good suggestion.  I went to their website and then wasn't sure if I should order 4 each of white, black, red and any other basic colors or just wait until I have a project and slowly build up my thread cache.  Any thoughts?


----------



## jas0202

I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!


----------



## QuiverofArrows

I know most people are not beginners, but for anyone interested in learning how to make a pillowcase before beginning the pillowcase dress, I really like this tutorial on YouTube. I think I found it on here but can't remember. So, if somebody else posted it first, please feel free to take credit.  Just wanted to post it in case I found it somewhere else. Have a great day. Trying to finish up the dresses tonight so we can make hairbows, clean up, pack and load. Leaving in 5 days!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY


----------



## Kimberly Hill

QuiverofArrows said:


> I know most people are not beginners, but for anyone interested in learning how to make a pillowcase before beginning the pillowcase dress, I really like this tutorial on YouTube. I think I found it on here but can't remember. So, if somebody else posted it first, please feel free to take credit.  Just wanted to post it in case I found it somewhere else. Have a great day. Trying to finish up the dresses tonight so we can make hairbows, clean up, pack and load. Leaving in 5 days!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY



I'm a beginner and thanks!


----------



## itsheresomewhere

aboveH20 said:


> They look very cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion.  I went to their website and then wasn't sure if I should order 4 each of white, black, red and any other basic colors or just wait until I have a project and slowly build up my thread cache.  Any thoughts?




I order when they have a sale and normally order several white, black, blue and what ever color floats my boat.    Sometimes they have a great sale and if you order so many, they give you a free cone tree.   Their shipping is dirt cheap.


----------



## mom2rtk

tricia said:


> Stunning.  This is *far* better than the Disney Store one posted earlier.



Thank you!



aboveH20 said:


> <---he's speechless and so am I



and  Thank you!



ellenbenny said:


> Sooo beautiful!!




Thank you!



Disneymom1218 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I am in total awe of this and your talents. Iit



Many thanks!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I hope we see you while you're there!



Granna4679 said:


> Oh....so gorgeous!  She will be so beautiful!  Do you think someday she will be a CM @ DW???  She will have so much experience by the time she is old enough.



Wouldn't that just be WAY too much fun? Although by that age she probably wouldn't appreciate me following her around with my camera......  



babynala said:


> V
> This dress is amazing.  I can picture your beautiful daughter wearing it.



How sweet. Thank you!



*Toadstool* said:


> Omg! We are going to be at disney at the same time???
> 
> GORGEOUS! I'm so excited that I might get to see this in person.



Cool! Watch for us and be sure to say hi if you see us! I can't believe after all this time it's finally getting so close! The down payment for the trip was my present for Christmas LAST year! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## erikawolf2004

jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



Holy Cuteness Batwomen  Congrats on being done...hopefully this weekend I can post the same...then of course I keep thinking I should make a Mulan dress also....go figure.


----------



## babynala

jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



Congrats on being done, especially as it looks like you are sewing for two.  That is alot of ruffling.  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Very cute!




Thank you, and I love your sewing area.  Makes me feel the urge to go clean mine...  




I will just have to stay here till that urge passes.



babynala said:


> I remember the dresses and these are perfect coordinates.



Thank you.  she wants to try and have a pic done of all 7 of her grandchildren in different camo.




ellenbenny said:


> These look great, you are so good at trying different patterns, I seem to keep going back to the same ones.



Half the fun for me is trying new patterns.  I am working my way thru the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book, and now I have 3 Ottobre magazines, so that should keep me in new patterns for some time.

Liam wants me to put this smiley


----------



## billwendy

MaeB said:


> If anyone is still looking for a free and easy cosmetic bag pattern, this is what I've been using:
> 
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=176509.0
> 
> I would love to be able to make some for this Give but I am totally swamped these days.



Thank you so much for ALL the big gives you have done!!!!!!!



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.




All adorable!!



aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  You've been busy.  What great outfits and wonderful model you have.
> 
> I have a question about the patchwork skirt.  I just bought a serger because I'd like to be able to do patchwork skirts for Big Gives.  Did you serge the seams between the patches?  (If the answer is 'no' you'll hear me kicking myself.)



I serge!!!

Hey do you guys just serge? I stitch then serge....if you just serge, does it hold????? Im afraid it will pull apart!!!



visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.



My sewing room is my attic - lol - but there is NO WAY Im showing it - wayyy tooo messy!!!! lol = anyone want to come organize it for me?????

I cant believe we are at the end of our trip. I had my conference on autism/asperger's syndrome today (very good) and tomorrow we will have a disney day before coming home on Saturday. the traffic is HORRIBLE!!!!!!

Also, I've been so tired and only skimming - if anyone has volunteered to do the toiletry bags or Bibs or anything for Emily's big give, would you mind signing up on that site for me? I'd appreciate it so much!!!! I was just thinking - they will be there on New Years Eve - anyone up to a fun outfit for the kids or tshirts for that????

Thanks so much!!

Wendy


----------



## littlepeppers

Got home from WDW last night and I'mmin a major state of depression .  I don't want to unpack because then it will really be over.  dH doesn't want to go back on 2011.  DS8 cried when we left MK bc he knew DH didn't want to return in 2011.

Nothing more heartbreaking than watching your son slowly turn back to take on last look at the castle and start to cry.  Maybe I can find a way to make some $ to go next he so DH will let us go back.

Had a great time and will post pics once I unpack.

Thanks for all of your inspiration.  The kids got so much more attention with the customs on..especially the not so common ones like Hoopy Dee Doo and monsters Inc.


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.
> 
> I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.



These both came out great, I look forward to trying the Imke after our trip.



ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



I wish I had a whole area, this is sooo cull.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



These are just Lovely, I'm sure those two will be very happy little princesses!



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



This is just amazing!!!  Your talents are an inspiration!!!



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



So sweet!



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!



These are all great, but the penguin outfit is my favorite-so fun!   Upps....something happened to the picture.


This board has been super busy lately....so fun to see everyone's handy work.  If I missed someone I am sooo sorry, but there is so much to catch up on!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks everybody for your feedback on the Christmas Vidas- I really appreciate it.  Funnily enough, I decided today to make a Thanksgiving dress for DD, but promised to only use what I had on hand...so, I am about 3/4 through- you guessed it- another Vida LOL.  Great thing is, it's super easy, now; I think it might be my new "go to" dress ...



moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



Cute~



queenvickitoria said:


> So I'm working on making my sister and I "princess tops" for when we go to Disney World this summer.  Since I'm a teacher, I don't have too much extra time to work on sewing.  But I have gotten this much done on the Belle top.  The top part is shirred and the bottom is scalloped (it's hard to tell in the picture) with some tulle on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might forgo the arm tulle thing.  I still need to put on straps (ignore the pink bra straps) and am thinking about putting on some covered buttons.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!  Peace!



This is an AWESOME idea!  Personally, I'd skip the tulle on the arms, I think it might get annoying to actually wear for a whole day, but I love your idea of adding the sparkle tulle layer over the top of the straps- I can't wait to see it finished!  The other think that might be cute is maybe a fabric rose where the strap meets the bodice...


BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Epcot, I ran out of time to order and couldn't find locally the Alexander Henry Children of the World fabric.  I whipped this up tonight, ignore the crazy eyes, it was bedtime and she was being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Studios - She'll wear the Einsteins outfit I showed a couple pages back.
> 
> Made this for her several months ago and will probably throw it in with everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Great job- have a wonderful trip!  My fave is the Sea World outfit!


ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



WOW Ellen, absolutely amazing; they are really going to love these



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:


Yours blows the Disney store one out of the water, trust me!


McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.


Cute!


tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is the Imke, and the other is a pattern from Ottobre.
> 
> I can't show them off on Facebook because of who they are for, so you are my audience today.  Thanks for looking ladies.


These are so cool- I remember the dresses, too- what a sweet photo she's goin to have!


jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



WooHoo- Finally done- super cute, too!


----------



## jeniamt

BeachMama13 said:


> Finally, for Sea World..  She loves the movie Happy Feet and picked out this, um, not so pretty penguin fabric...  Decided to do it as part of a challenge on sew forum.  I think it tones down the penguins enough.



Everything is adorable!  I especially love the Sea World one as well.  I have made that skirt before too... the pattern is free somewhere.



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



Speechless beyond words!  Oh my goodness, its gorgeous!!!  And that rose fabric in the middle... so beautiful and an incredible attention to detail. 



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



Beautiful and colors we dont see a lot of around here.



aboveH20 said:


> Yup, it's my first.  So my next question is about thread.  I know everyone likes Marathon for embroidery machines, but what about sergers?  Is there any particular brand, and how many different colors do people buy? -- it appears that I could spend as much for thread as I did for the machine.



I use white for almost everything.  I do love buying and using wooly threads and metallics for rolled/decorative hems.  Even then I only put that thread in the upper looper. 



ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



Tears are rolling down my face.  Your sewing room is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.  I sew at a sewing table in my master bedroom and stash everything else in my closet.  Sad.



jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



Without a ruffler?   

Beautiful and have a great trip!


----------



## ms_mckenna

mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:


 Shall I bow my head now! This is amazing! 



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:


They really both an beautiful! I love how the girls reacted to them too.  Pure sweetness. 



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.


I love this! What is a jelly roll (I am such a newbie)



tricia said:


> On of the Ladies that works with me and her whole family are very much into hunting and all things Camo, so she has asked me to make stuff for all of the grandkids.  I posted the pink Camo Olivia dresses a while back, and here are 2 of the shirts for the boys.  2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very cool! 



babynala said:


> I guess we can forgive you seeing as you have "two year olds" not "a two year old".  I don't know how you do it.


ha ha they are usually pretty good. Here lately they have been well something on wheels  I did manage to get one bag done and the other 2 boys bags cut out and the embellishments stitched up. So hoping this weekend I get something done.



jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!


 Oh those are lovely. I love that skirt. 



QuiverofArrows said:


> I know most people are not beginners, but for anyone interested in learning how to make a pillowcase before beginning the pillowcase dress, I really like this tutorial on YouTube. I think I found it on here but can't remember. So, if somebody else posted it first, please feel free to take credit.  Just wanted to post it in case I found it somewhere else. Have a great day. Trying to finish up the dresses tonight so we can make hairbows, clean up, pack and load. Leaving in 5 days!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY


I am so a beginner ty I will check that out! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks everybody for your feedback on the Christmas Vidas- I really appreciate it.  Funnily enough, I decided today to make a Thanksgiving dress for DD, but promised to only use what I had on hand...so, I am about 3/4 through- you guessed it- another Vida LOL.  Great thing is, it's super easy, now; I think it might be my new "go to" dress ...!


Is the vida hard? I ask this as a complete newbie I have made the strip work jumper bowling shirts and easy fit pants!


----------



## visitingapril09

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are working now on redoing the family room and living room.  I had my sewing area moved to the snowboard wall and we took out the gun cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fabrics are in the guest room closet along with T shirts, threads, ribbons, etc.



I love the snowboards on the wall!!! Any space to sew is a good space! Thanks for sharing the photos!

I did send you a pm with some of our trip info.


----------



## fairygoodmother

I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...





and this...





Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now


----------



## erikawolf2004

fairygoodmother said:


> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now



This is SOOOO Adorable!!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ms_mckenna said:


> Is the vida hard? I ask this as a complete newbie I have made the strip work jumper bowling shirts and easy fit pants!



The Vida isn't super hard, you just have to take your time since there are alot of curve angles.  It is super cute and fun, since there is alot of roominess to it it can fit for several years


----------



## NiniMorris

ms_mckenna said:


> Is the vida hard? I ask this as a complete newbie I have made the strip work jumper bowling shirts and easy fit pants!



When I did my first Vida, my hardest part was deciding what fabrics to use!  LOL!  Some people have a problem with keeping the right and left sides separate.  I just mark them on the wrong side when I cut them out and everything works out fine.

I have found the Vida very forgiving in sizing issues.  I use a larger than necessary piece of elastic, make it accessible and loosen it a bit when they grow.

Good Luck!

Nini


----------



## cogero

My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine. 

You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.

bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.

Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS

I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.

I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.

I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.


----------



## mom2rtk

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is just amazing!!!  Your talents are an inspiration!!!



Thank you! 



ireland_nicole said:


> T
> 
> Yours blows the Disney store one out of the water, trust me!



Many thanks!

And your Christmas Vidas are adorable! Loved the fabric combinations. That's one of the things I like to learn from here. It's always SO hard for me to figure our the fabric combinations!



jeniamt said:


> Speechless beyond words!  Oh my goodness, its gorgeous!!!  And that rose fabric in the middle... so beautiful and an incredible attention to detail.



Thank you! I was SO excited to find that fabric. I had a piece of gold fabric I wanted to use for that front inset, but then looked at Belle's dress closer and saw it wasn't really gold. It's about the only time I walked into a fabric store with something in mind and walked right over to find it on the shelf!


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine.
> 
> You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.
> 
> bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.
> 
> Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS
> 
> I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.
> 
> I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.
> 
> I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.



Congratulations!  I remember when my machine first arrived...no one could find me for days!

However, I am upset with you...you mentioned headbands!  My daughter just got her hair cut last night, and because of some issues with her hair, will need to wear headbands for a long while.  (equally long story!) So now I am needing to make her headbands  for each of the dresses/outfits!  

Does anyone know a good pattern that uses elastic instead of velcro for the fastening?  I have the one from Patchwork Kids, but it uses velcro, and that will not work for her...I assume I could modify the pattern a bit for the elastic, but I prefer having it all written out the first time I try something new... I'm a scaredy cat!


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

*Toadstool* said:


> Beautiful! I love the Belle dress. That is one of the most beautiful fabrics ever. I use Fairy Frost fabric way too much.



Thanks, I do love the fairy frost fabric too.



aboveH20 said:


> When you posted this before I saved the photo.  We moved into our house a year and a half ago.  Last year was The Year of Furniture, this was The Year of the Lawn (may take a few more years for the lawn), and next year is The Year of the Basement.  I currently have my stuff set up in one of the corners of our unfinished basement, but have to plug an extension cord into a light socket outlet.  Wait until next year!



Our house is what I consider to be fairly small, like about 1500 sq ft.  But it is a ranch, so the basement adds another 1500 sq ft.  And my DH is a carpenter and a machinist so he can do just about anything.  We bought the house with the intention of finishing the basement because we knew we would want/need the space.  It took us at least a couple of years to do the whole thing but it was soooo worth it.  We actually added a huge bedroom for my boys and a full bath, a family room and a huge rec room.  My sewing area is at one end of the rec room/pool table room.  And I keep expanding further into the pool table side, but DH doesn't care because we dont' use it much anymore anyway.



jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



Those came out great, can't wait to see pictures of them wearing them.  Have a great trip!



littlepeppers said:


> Got home from WDW last night and I'mmin a major state of depression .  I don't want to unpack because then it will really be over.  dH doesn't want to go back on 2011.  DS8 cried when we left MK bc he knew DH didn't want to return in 2011.
> 
> Nothing more heartbreaking than watching your son slowly turn back to take on last look at the castle and start to cry.  Maybe I can find a way to make some $ to go next he so DH will let us go back.
> 
> Had a great time and will post pics once I unpack.
> 
> Thanks for all of your inspiration.  The kids got so much more attention with the customs on..especially the not so common ones like Hoopy Dee Doo and monsters Inc.



Welcome back, can't wait to see the pictures!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I wish I had a whole area, this is sooo cull.
> 
> These are just Lovely, I'm sure those two will be very happy little princesses!



Thanks, the outfits were very well received, I saw the pictures of them receiving the gifts yesterday.



ireland_nicole said:


> WOW Ellen, absolutely amazing; they are really going to love these



Thanks!



jeniamt said:


> Tears are rolling down my face.  Your sewing room is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen.  I sew at a sewing table in my master bedroom and stash everything else in my closet.  Sad.



Sorry to make you sad, I do love my space!



ms_mckenna said:


> They really both an beautiful! I love how the girls reacted to them too.  Pure sweetness.



Thanks, I loved the pictures of them as well!



fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now



These are great, simple yet perfect!



cogero said:


> My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine.
> 
> You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.
> 
> bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.
> 
> Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS
> 
> I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.
> 
> I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.
> 
> I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.



Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## tricia

erikawolf2004 said:


> These both came out great, I look forward to trying the Imke after our trip.



Thank you.  You should really try it.  It is very simple and sews up quickly.




ireland_nicole said:


> These are so cool- I remember the dresses, too- what a sweet photo she's goin to have!



thanks.  She is really hoping to have all of them together for a pic, but there may be issues with one family, so we may have to photoshop them in later.




ms_mckenna said:


> I love this! What is a jelly roll (I am such a newbie)
> 
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> 
> Is the vida hard? I ask this as a complete newbie I have made the strip work jumper bowling shirts and easy fit pants!



A jelly roll is this 






Thank you.

The vida is not really that hard, although there is very little instruction with it.  So not like a Carla C pattern.  The good news is that Steph has a tutorial up on her blog that walks you thru it step by step.  http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/




fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now



Very cute.  Lovely and comfortable, just what most girls want.


----------



## cogero

Nini 

I use this free pattern from the Long Thread for Headbands. It is seriously quick and easy and comes with both adult and kid patterns.

http://thelongthread.com/?p=669

I have a really bare bones Singer Machine I bought in 2000 and totally hate it and I kind of like to make basic sewing projects so I got away from using it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!


I don't know how you ladies do these skirts and when I look at the amazing skirts, like this one, I am glad I have a boy.  Very very cute and rufflie!


QuiverofArrows said:


> I know most people are not beginners, but for anyone interested in learning how to make a pillowcase before beginning the pillowcase dress, I really like this tutorial on YouTube. I think I found it on here but can't remember. So, if somebody else posted it first, please feel free to take credit.  Just wanted to post it in case I found it somewhere else. Have a great day. Trying to finish up the dresses tonight so we can make hairbows, clean up, pack and load. Leaving in 5 days!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY


Have a wonderful trip and videos are a great way to learn.



itsheresomewhere said:


> I order when they have a sale and normally order several white, black, blue and what ever color floats my boat.    Sometimes they have a great sale and if you order so many, they give you a free cone tree.   Their shipping is dirt cheap.


Thanks for the site, I do need more black.



billwendy said:


> I cant believe we are at the end of our trip. I had my conference on autism/asperger's syndrome today (very good) and tomorrow we will have a disney day before coming home on Saturday. the traffic is HORRIBLE!!!!!!
> Wendy


Wendy, any good information on Autism?  Something new?  Sorry your disneyland vacation is coming to end but glad you got to be there.


littlepeppers said:


> Got home from WDW last night and I'mmin a major state of depression .  I don't want to unpack because then it will really be over.  dH doesn't want to go back on 2011.  DS8 cried when we left MK bc he knew DH didn't want to return in 2011.
> 
> Nothing more heartbreaking than watching your son slowly turn back to take on last look at the castle and start to cry.  Maybe I can find a way to make some $ to go next he so DH will let us go back.
> 
> Had a great time and will post pics once I unpack.
> 
> Thanks for all of your inspiration.  The kids got so much more attention with the customs on..especially the not so common ones like Hoopy Dee Doo and monsters Inc.


AWww, you make me want to cry.  There are always good discounts and I pray you can find a way for another trip.  Looking forward to your photos.



visitingapril09 said:


> I love the snowboards on the wall!!! Any space to sew is a good space! Thanks for sharing the photos!
> 
> I did send you a pm with some of our trip info.


Thanks, we live where you have to like winter sports.  It keeps them clean and out of the way during the summer.  Do you remember my other photos and there was my gun cabinet loaded with rifles.  This makes a better photo.  The area is very small and shows that it can be done in a small space.  I do need to PM back, I thought I did but thanks for the reminder.  My head has been on shopping and getting ready for the holidays.



fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now


Very pretty dresses for the princess.  Glad you found a pattern that works and you have made lovely dresses.  Good work.



cogero said:


> My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine.
> 
> You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.
> 
> bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.
> 
> Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS
> 
> I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.
> 
> I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.
> 
> I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.


Congrats on the machine and can't wait to see the pictures.



cogero said:


> Nini
> 
> I use this free pattern from the Long Thread for Headbands. It is seriously quick and easy and comes with both adult and kid patterns.
> 
> http://thelongthread.com/?p=669
> 
> I have a really bare bones Singer Machine I bought in 2000 and totally hate it and I kind of like to make basic sewing projects so I got away from using it.


Thanks for the link, I don't wear them but maybe I could start.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I just broke my bleeping embroidery hoop!  AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  

It seems like every time I try to sew ANYTHING lately I mess something up!  

I did handle the breaking of the hoop easier than I thought I would...but still!  

Beautiful stuff lately...I have been lurking, because I have been so busy!

Now...I must make my Thanksgiving shopping list and go shopping before the kids get out of school today and I don't fight the crowds next week!


----------



## Steve's Girl

Does anyone know if Joann's is going to have their flannel on sale for Black Friday as they have in the past?  I'm hoping to make a whole bunch of flannel pajama pants for Christmas gifts!


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine.
> 
> You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.
> 
> bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.
> 
> Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS
> 
> I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.
> 
> I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.
> 
> I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.






April - it was alot on how people with Autism think and how their brains are wired differently. Also the impact of sensory issues and the need for structure. Talked a bit about the use of social stories and power cards to help with situations. John Ortiz was the speaker - if you google him, you will see all the books he has available......I found him to be very practical and interesting.


----------



## cogero

Wendy that is very interesting. My DS was diagnosed with PDD-NOS and we finally put him in preschool at 2yrs 9months and the changes in him are amazing with the structured program.

I am at the beginning of this journey and am going to look for that book. Most books are just so over my head.


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Wendy that is very interesting. My DS was diagnosed with PDD-NOS and we finally put him in preschool at 2yrs 9months and the changes in him are amazing with the structured program.
> 
> I am at the beginning of this journey and am going to look for that book. Most books are just so over my head.



Ahhh, thats awesome!!! He talked alot about PDD NOS as well. His lectures are open for parents as well!!! I went through Health - Ed and they go all over the country!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> However, I am upset with you...you mentioned headbands!  My daughter just got her hair cut last night, and because of some issues with her hair, will need to wear headbands for a long while.  (equally long story!) So now I am needing to make her headbands  for each of the dresses/outfits!
> 
> Does anyone know a good pattern that uses elastic instead of velcro for the fastening?  I have the one from Patchwork Kids, but it uses velcro, and that will not work for her...I assume I could modify the pattern a bit for the elastic, but I prefer having it all written out the first time I try something new... I'm a scaredy cat!
> 
> 
> Nini



I used this pattern for headbands:
http://www.heatherbaileydesign.com/Headband.html

It's very fast and easy.


----------



## NiniMorris

Steve's Girl said:


> Does anyone know if Joann's is going to have their flannel on sale for Black Friday as they have in the past?  I'm hoping to make a whole bunch of flannel pajama pants for Christmas gifts!



Yuppers...they sure are...

http://bfads.net/Joann-Fabrics

This is a link to the sales offered on Black Friday by Joann's....
Flannel for $1.29 a yard.

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> Yuppers...they sure are...
> 
> http://bfads.net/Joann-Fabrics
> 
> This is a link to the sales offered on Black Friday by Joann's....
> Flannel for $1.29 a yard.
> 
> Nini


They open at 6 am so we can be all done at Walmart and Kmart and make Joann's the last stop.


----------



## jessesgirl

Hello ! I used to be an active member and have been mia for a while. We are about to leave for our Christmas trip. We leave Nov 26th and I still have not started the girls customs !!! EEEEKKKK I need to start that NOW but I need to know what to make, like what is the weather like ? Do I need to make pant sets, long sleeved dresses, or can I short sleeves? Thanks in advance


----------



## jessesgirl

We were originally going for the CHristmas party but then saw how much it was, so we decided against it. SHould we go ahead and do it ? I mean is it worth it ? WHat all goes on at the party ? Any pictures ?Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now



Wonderful dresses.  Your daughter's smile says it all.



ellenbenny said:


> Our house is what I consider to be fairly small, like about 1500 sq ft.  But it is a ranch, so the basement adds another 1500 sq ft.  And my DH is a carpenter and a machinist so he can do just about anything.  We bought the house with the intention of finishing the basement because we knew we would want/need the space.  It took us at least a couple of years to do the whole thing but it was soooo worth it.  We actually added a huge bedroom for my boys and a full bath, a family room and a huge rec room.  My sewing area is at one end of the rec room/pool table room.  And I keep expanding further into the pool table side, but DH doesn't care because we dont' use it much anymore anyway.



We bought a ranch, too. It's our "retirement" house and I LOVE having everything on one floor.  Our basement is huge as well.  We've collected lots of stuff over the years and still have a lots of our sons' stuff because one is in the Navy (submarines just don't have a lot of closets!) and one lives in NYC so has a micro apartment.  At least in the basement I have the ironing board, cutting table, big table with my machines, and lots of shelves.  It's practical, just not pretty. . . next year. . .


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aboveH20 said:


> We bought a ranch, too. It's our "retirement" house and I LOVE having everything on one floor.  Our basement is huge as well.  We've collected lots of stuff over the years and still have a lots of our sons' stuff because one is in the Navy (submarines just don't have a lot of closets!) and one lives in NYC so has a micro apartment.  At least in the basement I have the ironing board, cutting table, big table with my machines, and lots of shelves.  It's practical, just not pretty. . . next year. . .



We also live on a ranch.  No I mean a real, work hard, feed horses, let our chickens, fence the back 30 ranch.  Hence why I don't have a sewing room, just a corner.  I am land rich and money poor.  But poverty with a view and no neighbors, Love it!


----------



## 4monkeys

Just wanted to stop in and say how talented everyone is!! I have seen so many beautiful things on the Wish Trippers thread for the BIG GIVE. It's wonderful what you are doing. I am quite jealous of the things you are able to do. I have a sewing machine, but can't find time to learn how to use it.  One day hopefully I can be as creative as everyone on here!!

Great job!!!


----------



## Steve's Girl

NiniMorris said:


> Yuppers...they sure are...
> 
> http://bfads.net/Joann-Fabrics
> 
> This is a link to the sales offered on Black Friday by Joann's....
> Flannel for $1.29 a yard.
> 
> Nini



WooHoo!  Although after last year, I vowed I would never attempt that again. (I got there early and still had to wait over 2 hrs. in the cutting line!).  But, for that price, I may be motivated to try it again.  I think I bought about 50 yards last year and have used most of it.


----------



## Steve's Girl

jessesgirl said:


> Hello ! I used to be an active member and have been mia for a while. We are about to leave for our Christmas trip. We leave Nov 26th and I still have not started the girls customs !!! EEEEKKKK I need to start that NOW but I need to know what to make, like what is the weather like ? Do I need to make pant sets, long sleeved dresses, or can I short sleeves? Thanks in advance



Take a bit of everything!  We've been that time of year before and it can be anywhere from really hot tank top weather to cold bundle up with hats and mittens!  I usually try to make things that can be layered with long sleeves and leggings underneath if needed.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

The weather can be unpredictable here in FL.  It has been in the upper 70's this week and we have been wearing short sleeves.  The weather is beautiful right now.  But, I checked the 15 day forecast, and their prediction is for highs in the upper 60's starting the 27th, then going up and down.  We went to Disney 2 weeks ago and we were in pants and sweatshirts the entire day.  It is best to come prepared either way.  Hope that helps!


----------



## miprender

BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom



Those are great!



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:


They must have been so excited to receive those beautiful dresses



mom2rtk said:


> No problem Anita! That's one costume I would have loved to take credit for. It was one of the best red Belles I've seen from the Disney Store!
> 
> Here's the one I did make for this year:



 OMG that is the most beautiful Belle dress I have ever seen.



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back



 So cute.



visitingapril09 said:


> I need to redo my sewing area a bit and am needing some inspiration. Anyone willing to share photos of your sewing room/area/corner?? My sewing 'room' is a large walkin closet off our bedroom that is mostly sloped room, which makes it interesting but I am just grateful to have a designated area in our little home with 6 people.



We don't have much room in our house, so I am currently using my computer desk that we have in our family room in our downstairs. Since the laundry room is near by I store everything in there. 




ellenbenny said:


> This is my sewing area in our finished basement.  This picture was taken right after I installed the cubes on the wall and counter tops and it was very neat, it is messier now, but you can see the idea.   I am extremely lucky because I was able to design the space just for me.  I designed it years ago before I was into sewing as much as I am now, and then I added the cubes that I set on the counters a little over a year ago.



  Wow would I love a room like that.



Granna4679 said:


>



Very nice too. I keep all my fabric crammed into a bin



jas0202 said:


>







littlepeppers said:


> Got home from WDW last night and I'mmin a major state of depression .  I don't want to unpack because then it will really be over.  dH doesn't want to go back on 2011.  DS8 cried when we left MK bc he knew DH didn't want to return in 2011.
> 
> Nothing more heartbreaking than watching your son slowly turn back to take on last look at the castle and start to cry.  Maybe I can find a way to make some $ to go next he so DH will let us go back.
> 
> Had a great time and will post pics once I unpack.
> 
> Thanks for all of your inspiration.  The kids got so much more attention with the customs on..especially the not so common ones like Hoopy Dee Doo and monsters Inc.



Can't wait to see your pics. Poor DS it is always so sad to come home



fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO Cute
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> A jelly roll is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I didn't know what a jellyroll was either
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jas0202

Why am I not smart enough to multi quote?  I promise I am following the directions.  Anyway...

Thanks to everyone who commented on our Zoe skirts!  I am starting packing today...I feel like we are going for a month rather than a week!  both kiddos have asthma, so we are taking a pharmacy along with us too!  Besides the fact that the weather is so up and down we have two sets of clothes depending on the weather.  Oy.


----------



## danicaw

Wow! I am soo far behind! 
I have only seen the last few pages, so I need to go back about 20 to be all caught up  

This is my drive by post 

I was at a fabric store today and picked up a pattern for a Casserole Kimono.
Have you all seen these? Cute. I need to make a few for gifts. 
I had to share my fun find 

pic from the pattern bag - sorry its a bit fuzzy:





On a side note... my DS7 was diagnosed PPD-NOS last year. 
I am also interested in more info and hope to look up the speaker you mentioned Wendy. We also found the 100 days kit at Autism speaks website great. Especially the "10 things your child wishes you knew" pdf.


----------



## VBAndrea

danicaw said:


> Wow! I am soo far behind!
> I have only seen the last few pages, so I need to go back about 20 to be all caught up
> 
> This is my drive by post
> 
> I was at a fabric store today and picked up a pattern for a Casserole Kimono.
> Have you all seen these? Cute. I need to make a few for gifts.
> I had to share my fun find
> 
> pic from the pattern bag - sorry its a bit fuzzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... my DS7 was diagnosed PPD-NOS last year.
> I am also interested in more info and hope to look up the speaker you mentioned Wendy. We also found the 100 days kit at Autism speaks website great. Especially the "10 things your child wishes you knew" pdf.



I also got this e-mailed to me a few days ago for making casserole/pie totes.  I haven't looked at the instructions yet b/c I'm swamped right now, but thought those would be great to make.

http://sew-whats-new.com/photo/casserole-pie-carrier


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Very cute idea on the casserole kimono!

What can I make for DS teacher as a present for Christmas?  With all the special services I thought I would just make a plate of cookies and give it to the SPED department and OT and ST.  However his teacher needs something?  I was also thinking the $25 burt's bees gift bag for women is a very nice present.

Suggestions?


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> Thanks...I didn't know what a jellyroll was either



No problem. 



danicaw said:


> Wow! I am soo far behind!
> I have only seen the last few pages, so I need to go back about 20 to be all caught up
> 
> This is my drive by post
> 
> I was at a fabric store today and picked up a pattern for a Casserole Kimono.
> Have you all seen these? Cute. I need to make a few for gifts.
> I had to share my fun find
> 
> pic from the pattern bag - sorry its a bit fuzzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... my DS7 was diagnosed PPD-NOS last year.
> I am also interested in more info and hope to look up the speaker you mentioned Wendy. We also found the 100 days kit at Autism speaks website great. Especially the "10 things your child wishes you knew" pdf.



those are cute.


----------



## NiniMorris

dizzy4mickey said:


> The weather can be unpredictable here in FL.  It has been in the upper 70's this week and we have been wearing short sleeves.  The weather is beautiful right now.  But, I checked the 15 day forecast, and their prediction is for highs in the upper 60's starting the 27th, then going up and down.  We went to Disney 2 weeks ago and we were in pants and sweatshirts the entire day.  It is best to come prepared either way.  Hope that helps!



Figures... we arrive on the 27th for 10 days...

Nini


----------



## ms_mckenna

fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...


Awesome! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> The Vida isn't super hard, you just have to take your time since there are alot of curve angles.  It is super cute and fun, since there is alot of roominess to it it can fit for several years


I am not sure if EE is big enough for one yet is my only concern. We are not even in 2s yet. 



NiniMorris said:


> When I did my first Vida, my hardest part was deciding what fabrics to use!  LOL!  Some people have a problem with keeping the right and left sides separate.  I just mark them on the wrong side when I cut them out and everything works out fine.
> 
> I have found the Vida very forgiving in sizing issues.  I use a larger than necessary piece of elastic, make it accessible and loosen it a bit when they grow.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Nini


Thanks for the info  



tricia said:


> A jelly roll is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> The vida is not really that hard, although there is very little instruction with it.  So not like a Carla C pattern.  The good news is that Steph has a tutorial up on her blog that walks you thru it step by step.  http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/.


Awesome thank you for the tutorial. I am honestly very spoiled by the carla c patterns! 
Cool about the Jelly rolls. I think I just screwed up by looking it up on bay. Those are really cool! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> Very cute idea on the casserole kimono!
> 
> What can I make for DS teacher as a present for Christmas?  With all the special services I thought I would just make a plate of cookies and give it to the SPED department and OT and ST.  However his teacher needs something?  I was also thinking the $25 burt's bees gift bag for women is a very nice present.
> 
> Suggestions?


I agree it is a very cute idea! I am completely at a loss on what to give teachers as well.


----------



## cogero

OMGosh I am in love with my new machine. I am just getting used to it and playing with some stitches but I think I am in heaven without the foot pedal LOL.

I even used one of the built in embroidery designs to play. 

Started DDs skirt just need to dry  and iron the rest of the fabric. So I should have something to show by Sunday.


----------



## peachygreen

All caught up and nope not quoting as I just read through all 39 pages of this thread to get caught up.  LOL 

We were out of town last weekend so I'm playing catch up now.  I made some really cute draw string back packs for my neices for Christmas.  I hope I managed to get a picture of them.  I made them in some really cute breast cancer surviver fabric I found earlier this year to celebrate my mom.  She was diagnoised in Feb and after 2 surgeries, a complete masectomy and several months of chemo is doing great now.  

I hope I can get back to sewing for our trip this upcoming weekend and then I should have some time over Thanksgiving to do some as well.  

I have decided I really need to get my serger down and learn how to use it.  I'm afraid of it and have never even removed the tape (and I've had it almost 2 years now).  Any suggestoins on how to get started with it?


----------



## PurpleEars

queenvickitoria said:


>


That looks really cute. I am not sure about the arm tulle thing either since it is going to be hot!



BeachMama13 said:


>



Those are really cute outfits (and a supercute model). Enjoy your trip!



mom2rtk said:


>



Oh my! That looks beautiful!



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 32 different strips from a jelly roll for the stripwork skirt since they were only 2 1/2" wide as opposed to the 4" the pattern calls for.



I really like the colours in that dress. You just gave me a new idea to use jelly rolls.



ellenbenny said:


>



Those are beautiful dresses. I really enjoyed seeing the girls' reaction to the dresses!



tricia said:


>



Looking forward to seeing the last 2 outfits!



jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



You did those withOUT a ruffle foot?! Wow!



fairygoodmother said:


>



Beautiful outfits!



cogero said:


> My new machine came yesterday. DH bought me a Brother SE400. He has already said if I use it and really enjoy it I can upgrade to a full on Embroidery Machine.
> 
> You know what I did after that I called my Mom and we went to Joanns with the kids.
> 
> bought material for a skirt for DD and I am making a matching skirt.
> 
> Also bought some material for appliques for DH and DS
> 
> I also have to make 10 headbands for gifts so bought the interfacing.
> 
> I am going to be a happy girl this weekend.
> 
> I have already watched the DVD. Will be posting pictures later.



Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## jessica52877

jessesgirl said:


> We were originally going for the CHristmas party but then saw how much it was, so we decided against it. SHould we go ahead and do it ? I mean is it worth it ? WHat all goes on at the party ? Any pictures ?Thanks



I think it is fun once, other then that I can't justify the cost usually. We used to go for just the weekend and do the party Friday night and a park then on Saturday, that isn't horrible $ wise, but when we go for a week it seems like overkill. 



Steve's Girl said:


> WooHoo!  Although after last year, I vowed I would never attempt that again. (I got there early and still had to wait over 2 hrs. in the cutting line!).  But, for that price, I may be motivated to try it again.  I think I bought about 50 yards last year and have used most of it.



I wondered about people's thoughts on BF. I just don't see myself going to Joann's but I would want way too much fabric and I would be there half the day getting it cut!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks, I do love the fairy frost fabric too.
> 
> 
> 
> Our house is what I consider to be fairly small, like about 1500 sq ft.  But it is a ranch, so the basement adds another 1500 sq ft.  And my DH is a carpenter and a machinist so he can do just about anything.  We bought the house with the intention of finishing the basement because we knew we would want/need the space.  It took us at least a couple of years to do the whole thing but it was soooo worth it.  We actually added a huge bedroom for my boys and a full bath, a family room and a huge rec room.  My sewing area is at one end of the rec room/pool table room.  And I keep expanding further into the pool table side, but DH doesn't care because we dont' use it much anymore anyway.



Our house sounds alot like yours, only difference is I moved my sewing room upstairs when DH had to work nights a couple of years ago. Dallas was still home and I didn't want to wake him (he slept in the basement). 

We also finished our basement, but we have WAY too much junk shoved everywhere! Including our new pool table that I know some day won't be used much. 

It even sounds like we laid the basements out the same! I  my basement! I can't imagine a house without one!


----------



## McDuck

Hope I didn't miss any quotes along the way....



erikawolf2004 said:


> So sweet!



Thank you.  





jeniamt said:


> Beautiful and colors we dont see a lot of around here.



Thanks.  Okay, confession time.  I actually had an applique with 5 princesses on it intended for the dress.  So I picked the colors out of the jelly roll that corresponded to each princess, fiddled around with the sequence (enlisting my parents and DH's opinions), then trimmed them to size, sewed them together, and only THEN did I cut out the bodice pieces.  Sometime after that during the assembly process was when I realized that the applique was actually an inch too long!    My mom helped me find the Ariel applique that ended up on the dress finally.  Thank goodness I had intended to use the lavendar fabric all along.  LOL  However, I think I probably would have gone with different strips if I'd known going in that it was going to end up an Ariel dress.



ms_mckenna said:


> I love this! What is a jelly roll (I am such a newbie)



Thanks!  I see someone answered you with a visual.    They're really neat--you can get solids or prints.  I found out about them when I took a quilting class when we were stationed in England.

One of these days I'm going to get a charm pack and do a patchwork twirl!



fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline is quite excited, as are many of my friends.  This was so simple - all of them are, actually.  Lovin' Carla right now




Love them!!!



miprender said:


> So cute.



Thanks!  



PurpleEars said:


> I really like the colours in that dress. You just gave me a new idea to use jelly rolls.



Thank you!  Glad to inspire!  I've gotten so much inspiration here myself!


----------



## McDuck

jessica52877 said:


> It even sounds like we laid the basements out the same! I  my basement! I can't imagine a house without one!



Being from New Orleans and currently being stationed on the Gulf Coast, I've never lived in a house WITH one.  LOL  Surprisingly enough our house in England didn't have a basement either.


----------



## aboveH20

Steve's Girl said:


> WooHoo!  Although after last year, I vowed I would never attempt that again. (I got there early and still had to wait over 2 hrs. in the cutting line!).  But, for that price, I may be motivated to try it again.  I think I bought about 50 yards last year and have used most of it.



You've actually used the fabric you bought?  That's impressive.  I tend to buy more than I use.  Whoops.



peachygreen said:


> I have decided I really need to get my serger down and learn how to use it.  I'm afraid of it and have never even removed the tape (and I've had it almost 2 years now).  Any suggestoins on how to get started with it?



Good question.

I just got a serger.  I watched the DVD that came with it, I ordered the Nancy Zieman book that was recommended, ordered a dozen spools of thread, now comes the hard part. . . to actually use the machine.


----------



## SallyfromDE

peachygreen said:


> All caught up and nope not quoting as I just read through all 39 pages of this thread to get caught up.  LOL
> 
> We were out of town last weekend so I'm playing catch up now.  I made some really cute draw string back packs for my neices for Christmas.  I hope I managed to get a picture of them.  I made them in some really cute breast cancer surviver fabric I found earlier this year to celebrate my mom.  She was diagnoised in Feb and after 2 surgeries, a complete masectomy and several months of chemo is doing great now.



Your Mom will be doing great!! Just keep vigilant on her tests and what the DR. says needs to be done. My mother was a breast cancer survivor for 26 years. She had it come back once, in the incision from the origional mastecomy. The last few years, she decided she was feeling good, and didn't want to be bothered with any of the bone scans or liver scans the Dr. wanted to do, much to our regret.


----------



## wbarkhur

I am so far behind reading all of the posts I will never catch up, but I wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone for your advice, and support.  We are at the hotel getting ready to catch the shuttle to the airport for our first trip to WDW!!!  We are soo excited and can't hardly wait.  

     About a year ago I found this thread and was quickly addicted to it.  I had very little sewing skills, but wanted to get something made for my kiddos to wear on our trip.  Being that we have five kids it was going to cost me a ton to have everything made, so I decided to just buy them a couple things for special days.  Well because of the cost, and with the encourage of everyone on the boards I decided to give sewing a try.  I have to say, I am in no way an expert now, but I am very happy to say I was able to do it.  Not everything got done the way I had planned, but the kids will have cute customs for most days of our 16 day trip.  Some days I did have to do easy fits and iron on shirts instead of bowling shirts like I had planned for the boys, and I did have to try and teenify(I know soo not a word) some of my oldest daughters outfits, but I am pretty happy with what I did get done.  
     Don't want to single out any one person, but a special thanks to Nini, for telling me to at least give it a try, you said I would be very proud to be able to finish a project and see the kids wear them, and you were so right. And thanks to Teresa for the fabric.  
     I will post pics when we get back.  So THANK YOU again to everyone, and if you happen to be in WDW and see a crazy family with a bunch of little blond kids running around in semi-custom outfits be sure to say HI.


----------



## NiniMorris

Need a quick idea...

I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.

Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.

It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!

Any suggestions or ideas?


However, on a great note...I have one more Steamboat Willie; three Simba and one Star Wars shirt and then all 137 shirts will be DONE!  Now I have to hem, put on buttons on the 15 completed dresses and finish one Cinderella dress and we are all set to go!  Six and a half days to go!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

wbarkhur said:


> I am so far behind reading all of the posts I will never catch up, but I wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone for your advice, and support.  We are at the hotel getting ready to catch the shuttle to the airport for our first trip to WDW!!!  We are soo excited and can't hardly wait.
> 
> About a year ago I found this thread and was quickly addicted to it.  I had very little sewing skills, but wanted to get something made for my kiddos to wear on our trip.  Being that we have five kids it was going to cost me a ton to have everything made, so I decided to just buy them a couple things for special days.  Well because of the cost, and with the encourage of everyone on the boards I decided to give sewing a try.  I have to say, I am in no way an expert now, but I am very happy to say I was able to do it.  Not everything got done the way I had planned, but the kids will have cute customs for most days of our 16 day trip.  Some days I did have to do easy fits and iron on shirts instead of bowling shirts like I had planned for the boys, and I did have to try and teenify(I know soo not a word) some of my oldest daughters outfits, but I am pretty happy with what I did get done.
> Don't want to single out any one person, but a special thanks to Nini, for telling me to at least give it a try, you said I would be very proud to be able to finish a project and see the kids wear them, and you were so right. And thanks to Teresa for the fabric.
> I will post pics when we get back.  So THANK YOU again to everyone, and if you happen to be in WDW and see a crazy family with a bunch of little blond kids running around in semi-custom outfits be sure to say HI.



Ah...so sweet...but as my husband says... addicts love to make addicts out of other people!  Have fun and take lots of pictures!

Nini


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Has anyone used their Cricut to cut a heavier fabric like twill?  I have a friend that's wanting an easy way to cut letters to applique & she's wondering if a Cricut would do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Disneymom1218

NiniMorris said:


> Need a quick idea...
> 
> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?
> 
> 
> However, on a great note...I have one more Steamboat Willie; three Simba and one Star Wars shirt and then all 137 shirts will be DONE!  Now I have to hem, put on buttons on the 15 completed dresses and finish one Cinderella dress and we are all set to go!  Six and a half days to go!
> 
> 
> Nini



How about Babbette the Feather Duster or Mrs. Potts?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

NiniMorris said:


> Yuppers...they sure are...
> 
> http://bfads.net/Joann-Fabrics
> 
> This is a link to the sales offered on Black Friday by Joann's....
> Flannel for $1.29 a yard.
> 
> Nini



That's even better than last year's price, but I am not sure if I have the patience to wait at the cutting table.



MinnieVanMom said:


> They open at 6 am so we can be all done at Walmart and Kmart and make Joann's the last stop.



Wow..Joann's your last stop at 6am?  I guess I am not much of a BF shopper - I am lucky if I make it out of the house by 5:30am!



jessesgirl said:


> We were originally going for the CHristmas party but then saw how much it was, so we decided against it. SHould we go ahead and do it ? I mean is it worth it ? WHat all goes on at the party ? Any pictures ?Thanks



Can't really help you with this since we will be going to our first Christmas party on 12/19.  I figured we should go at least once - for the experience.



danicaw said:


> Wow! I am soo far behind!
> I have only seen the last few pages, so I need to go back about 20 to be all caught up
> 
> This is my drive by post
> 
> I was at a fabric store today and picked up a pattern for a Casserole Kimono.
> Have you all seen these? Cute. I need to make a few for gifts.
> I had to share my fun find
> 
> pic from the pattern bag - sorry its a bit fuzzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... my DS7 was diagnosed PPD-NOS last year.
> I am also interested in more info and hope to look up the speaker you mentioned Wendy. We also found the 100 days kit at Autism speaks website great. Especially the "10 things your child wishes you knew" pdf.



What a great idea!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

fairygoodmother said:


> I've finally been really sewing!  No embroidery - just straight simple sewing.  I've made many princess dresses in the last couple of weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...



Love these, especially the Rapunzel dress!  I am taking the kids to see Tangled on Wednesday, but no customs made for the occasion.  I actually found some Tangled fabric at Joann's the other day.



jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



I really love the look of the Zoe skirts!  I bought the patterns, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.

Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...










I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags











Also made my dd some headbands..





Edited to say sorry for the huge pictures..I resized them, but they still showed up huge.


----------



## danicaw

*Toadstool* said:


> And here she is..



Wow! That sure is purdy  



BeachMama13 said:


>



Super Cute! 



erikawolf2004 said:


>



Great Christmas dress! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Looks like a great trip! Love all the customs 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't think I will ever catch up but My three girls in front of the trainstation.



So cute! 



ireland_nicole said:


> and one of my DD modeling the dress that's her size (which in retrospect was probably not the best idea, because now she wants one too LOL.)



Great Job! They turned out wonderfully. 



moparop said:


> I am a bit late on this, but here is my Disney Christmas creation for my 15 month old. It's a stripwork jumper with a pair of easy fit pants.



CUTE! 



BeachMama13 said:


> Whew!  All done with Disney sewing.  Now I've got 2 evenings to get us all packed so we can head south on Saturday!
> 
> Minnie with a mini skirt for MK



Love all the outfits! Have a great trip.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received the package, I can post pictures of the dresses I sent for Emily's big give:
> 
> For Emily I sent a Portrait Peasant Cinderella dress and a coordinating bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for her sister Brenna I made a Simply Sweet Belle Dress:



My DD4 saw these and is asking me to make some like them  Great job!



McDuck said:


> Here is my 6th custom for our upcoming Disney trip...stripwork jumper with double ruffle:



Love the colors. Great Job!

I think I still missed a few.... sorry.
Beautiful stuff everyone  Makes me want to sew


----------



## Kimberly Hill

NiniMorris said:


> Need a quick idea...
> 
> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?



Nini, what about the Beast's rose under the glass dome?


----------



## danicaw

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Also made my dd some headbands..



Love all the outfits and bags! Great job 
Awesome headbands.


----------



## NiniMorris

Only six days and 9 hours left before we go.  I don't have the time to deal with terrible embroidery designs!  

Seriously, if you make a 4x4 embroidery design, don't have a piece of fabric that is only two threads wide!  After the satin stitch is down you can't even SEE the fabric...just a big mess of thread!

OK...my vent is over, but I will only purchase from Heather Sue from now on!  I may have to learn how to digitize...just so I can correct the designs from others I have already purchased.

Nini


----------



## miprender

wbarkhur said:


> I am so far behind reading all of the posts I will never catch up, but I wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone for your advice, and support.  We are at the hotel getting ready to catch the shuttle to the airport for our first trip to WDW!!!  We are soo excited and can't hardly wait.
> 
> About a year ago I found this thread and was quickly addicted to it.  I had very little sewing skills, but wanted to get something made for my kiddos to wear on our trip.  Being that we have five kids it was going to cost me a ton to have everything made, so I decided to just buy them a couple things for special days.  Well because of the cost, and with the encourage of everyone on the boards I decided to give sewing a try.  I have to say, I am in no way an expert now, but I am very happy to say I was able to do it.  Not everything got done the way I had planned, but the kids will have cute customs for most days of our 16 day trip.  Some days I did have to do easy fits and iron on shirts instead of bowling shirts like I had planned for the boys, and I did have to try and teenify(I know soo not a word) some of my oldest daughters outfits, but I am pretty happy with what I did get done.
> Don't want to single out any one person, but a special thanks to Nini, for telling me to at least give it a try, you said I would be very proud to be able to finish a project and see the kids wear them, and you were so right. And thanks to Teresa for the fabric.
> I will post pics when we get back.  So THANK YOU again to everyone, and if you happen to be in WDW and see a crazy family with a bunch of little blond kids running around in semi-custom outfits be sure to say HI.



Can't wait to see your pictures




NiniMorris said:


> Need a quick idea...
> 
> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?
> 
> Nini



I saw a cute Luminiere (sp) a few pages back too!




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.
> 
> Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great job on the costumes and this Minnie outfit.


----------



## Tweevil

Off topic and revealing a weakness here...

I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.

If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.

_(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_


----------



## aboveH20

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made my dd some headbands..



I love your clothes for the Big Give.  The wearers will look terrific.

Your Halloween costumes and treat bags are wonderful.  Makes me miss the days of making costumes for my sons.

The headbands intrigue me.  Makes me wonder if they're like roses on cakes -- very impressive, but once you learn how to do it surprisingly easy.  (Hope that didn't come across as a putdown.  I guess that's the way I look at a lot of crafts -- wonder how they're done and which ones involve _ultimate skill _and patience and which ones can be accomplished with _time_ and patience.)


----------



## ellenbenny

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.
> 
> Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made my dd some headbands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say sorry for the huge pictures..I resized them, but they still showed up huge.



 I saw your big give items when they were received and loved them then and now!!  Great job.  Also love the costumes!  Like AboveH2O I too miss the days of making costumes for my boys!



NiniMorris said:


> Only six days and 9 hours left before we go.  I don't have the time to deal with terrible embroidery designs!
> 
> Seriously, if you make a 4x4 embroidery design, don't have a piece of fabric that is only two threads wide!  After the satin stitch is down you can't even SEE the fabric...just a big mess of thread!
> 
> OK...my vent is over, but I will only purchase from Heather Sue from now on!  I may have to learn how to digitize...just so I can correct the designs from others I have already purchased.
> 
> Nini



I totally agree, Heather's designs are soo much better than most others and I always try to go to hers first!




Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_



Sorry you are having a tough time   You are doing the right thing for your health and i know it is sooo difficult.  Sending all the best your way, YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_



Sending you pixie dust. I know you can do this. I did it just over a year ago. I to liked doing it and found it really hard to give up the hand to mouth thing even after I got past the Nicotine addiction. My Boyfriend bought me one of those electronic cigarettes with no Nicotine and it was a god send. I barely use it now but it helped so much with the hand to mouth and you just aren't smoking anymore. it's water vapor like what comes out of the fog machines they use at Disney. I know you can do it and just take it one day at a time.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Need a quick idea...
> 
> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?
> 
> 
> However, on a great note...I have one more Steamboat Willie; three Simba and one Star Wars shirt and then all 137 shirts will be DONE!  Now I have to hem, put on buttons on the 15 completed dresses and finish one Cinderella dress and we are all set to go!  Six and a half days to go!
> 
> 
> Nini



I second the Mrs. Potts suggestion.  I just love her... very maternal, a lot like myself! 



Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_



Hang in there girl!  You can do it!  And just imagine all the fabric you can buy with the money you will save by not having to by the cigarettes.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

wbarkhur said:


> I am so far behind reading all of the posts I will never catch up, but I wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone for your advice, and support.  We are at the hotel getting ready to catch the shuttle to the airport for our first trip to WDW!!!  We are soo excited and can't hardly wait.
> 
> About a year ago I found this thread and was quickly addicted to it.  I had very little sewing skills, but wanted to get something made for my kiddos to wear on our trip.  Being that we have five kids it was going to cost me a ton to have everything made, so I decided to just buy them a couple things for special days.  Well because of the cost, and with the encourage of everyone on the boards I decided to give sewing a try.  I have to say, I am in no way an expert now, but I am very happy to say I was able to do it.  Not everything got done the way I had planned, but the kids will have cute customs for most days of our 16 day trip.  Some days I did have to do easy fits and iron on shirts instead of bowling shirts like I had planned for the boys, and I did have to try and teenify(I know soo not a word) some of my oldest daughters outfits, but I am pretty happy with what I did get done.
> Don't want to single out any one person, but a special thanks to Nini, for telling me to at least give it a try, you said I would be very proud to be able to finish a project and see the kids wear them, and you were so right. And thanks to Teresa for the fabric.
> I will post pics when we get back.  So THANK YOU again to everyone, and if you happen to be in WDW and see a crazy family with a bunch of little blond kids running around in semi-custom outfits be sure to say HI.


Nini is great and it really helps to have mentor to help out when you first start.  Have a magical trip and please post some pictures when you return of your customs.



NiniMorris said:


> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?
> 
> 
> However, on a great note...I have one more Steamboat Willie; three Simba and one Star Wars shirt and then all 137 shirts will be DONE!  Now I have to hem, put on buttons on the 15 completed dresses and finish one Cinderella dress and we are all set to go!  Six and a half days to go!
> Nini


Nini, I don't have any suggestions at all but I think you are so going need the vacation after all the sewing you have done.  Wow, you should bottle your mojo and sell it.  You have made so much already.  I can't wait to see all the pictures of you in Disney.



Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_


Tweevil, blessings being said for you.  I know it is hard.  I haven't smoked in 8 years and yet every now and then I just think I want a puff.  Quitting is the hardest thing you will ever do but the rewards!!!!  To be able to have energy, not to be dependent, it is so wonderful and better than any stinky smelly cig ever.  Good luck, I know you can do it.


----------



## AnnNan

> Hang in there girl!  You can do it!  And just imagine all the fabric you can buy with the money you will save by not having to by the cigarettes.




I echo whoever said think of the fabric you can buy and also remember how many real life family and friends and how many of us are rooting for you and believe you can do it!

I am so excited - I got about three threads behind, but I hated to skip because I would miss some wonderful creation so I plugged my way through and I am caught up finally!  I am amazed at not only your creative ideas but also how beautifully you all carry them out.

I haven't figured out what I want to do yet but I would like to participate in the big gives but have tried everything and can't get logged in over there.  I had at one time but think I got cleaned up one time!  Now, it says my email is registered (and I get emails to the mailing list).  When I ask for my password to be emailed to me I never get it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## AnnNan

I've been reading this like a book - now what am I gonna read?!


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_



You can do it VAL!!!!!!! Just think you can go on more trips to Disney with Danny now!!!!!!!



AnnNan said:


> I echo whoever said think of the fabric you can buy and also remember how many real life family and friends and how many of us are rooting for you and believe you can do it!
> 
> I am so excited - I got about three threads behind, but I hated to skip because I would miss some wonderful creation so I plugged my way through and I am caught up finally!  I am amazed at not only your creative ideas but also how beautifully you all carry them out.
> 
> I haven't figured out what I want to do yet but I would like to participate in the big gives but have tried everything and can't get logged in over there.  I had at one time but think I got cleaned up one time!  Now, it says my email is registered (and I get emails to the mailing list).  When I ask for my password to be emailed to me I never get it.  Any thoughts?



Hmmm - I can definately see that you are registered on the boards - did you join with a different email address maybe and then recently get added to the email list???? I can check the email you signed up wiht if you would like!!! We'd love to have your help too!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.
> 
> Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made my dd some headbands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say sorry for the huge pictures..I resized them, but they still showed up huge.



These all came out great, Love the costumes and those headbands are super cute...where did you find the directions for that?


----------



## erikawolf2004

So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.






For some reason my DD always thinks she needs to do a ballet pose when I want to take pictures of the dresses-haha.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_


All kinds of blessings and good vibes heading your way! I quit about 5 years ago and it was the best thing I could ever do. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags


Everything is great but I really adore the costumes they are so cute on them! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying our all my DD's dresses, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip...now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.
> 
> For some reason my DD always thinks she needs to do a ballet pose when I want to take pictures of the dresses-haha.


I LOVE it! You guys are going to make me try one of those after I finish the 30 roll ups I am working on now. 


I have decided to start sewing during nap only. Even when DH is home it is just to much to do when the kids are up. Jack and Emily want to be right there with me when they see me sewing and I have no doubt that that is a recipe for disaster with those two. 
I think I have sewing ADD too I put down one project and start on another. I still need to finish the I Spy bags but I got the 30 crayon roll ups all cut out today and 8 of them ironed and interfaced. Then managed to get the lines sewn in 3. Maybe by the time Noah's Christmas party is I will have all of them done.  Course we may be giving them next year instead!


----------



## AnnNan

Thanks, Wendy.  I think I got re-registered so maybe after you approve me I can try to change to the email I use now - problem for another day!


----------



## Tweevil

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry you are having a tough time   You are doing the right thing for your health and i know it is sooo difficult.  Sending all the best your way, YOU CAN DO IT!!


Thank you!  I am trying - helps for me to add up the $ I save. 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Sending you pixie dust. I know you can do this. I did it just over a year ago. I to liked doing it and found it really hard to give up the hand to mouth thing even after I got past the Nicotine addiction. My Boyfriend bought me one of those electronic cigarettes with no Nicotine and it was a god send. I barely use it now but it helped so much with the hand to mouth and you just aren't smoking anymore. it's water vapor like what comes out of the fog machines they use at Disney. I know you can do it and just take it one day at a time.


I have one of those - just got it yesterday but went with a peach flavor-no nic.  I can't get the blasted thing to work so I haven't used it much.  Thank you for the pixie dust. 



jeniamt said:


> Hang in there girl!  You can do it!  And just imagine all the fabric you can buy with the money you will save by not having to by the cigarettes.


You know what?  We ordered dinner tonight and I didn't have to use my debit card, I had cash in my wallet that I withdrew on Wed.  That never happens!  Fabric - LOL - I just fixed up part of my stash and have to get rid of that.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Tweevil, blessings being said for you.  I know it is hard.  I haven't smoked in 8 years and yet every now and then I just think I want a puff.  Quitting is the hardest thing you will ever do but the rewards!!!!  To be able to have energy, not to be dependent, it is so wonderful and better than any stinky smelly cig ever.  Good luck, I know you can do it.


Thank you!  I am finding myself doing more instead of hiding to smoke which is good. 



AnnNan said:


> I echo whoever said think of the fabric you can buy and also remember how many real life family and friends and how many of us are rooting for you and believe you can do it!


Thanks!  My Mom keeps saying my Dad would be proud of me - I just wished I quit when he was still here... 



billwendy said:


> You can do it VAL!!!!!!! Just think you can go on more trips to Disney with Danny now!!!!!!!


Planning one now for March I believe - I want to squeeze one more AP trip out of that pass.  Now if I don't smoke and take the medication (17 pills a DAY!) then my ulcers won't hurt or bleed so I can wait on the surgery and do it when I come back.  So far I have saved $26 on cigs so that's a good start.



ms_mckenna said:


> All kinds of blessings and good vibes heading your way! I quit about 5 years ago and it was the best thing I could ever do.



Thank you!  

Thanks everyone for your good wishes - I didn't smoke today.  Instead I made myself busy and cleaned the living room and washed down the walls. LOL
 - this should be easier right?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Tweevil said:


> I have one of those - just got it yesterday but went with a peach flavor-no nic.  I can't get the blasted thing to work so I haven't used it much.  Thank you for the pixie dust.



if you want to , PM me the type you got I made 2 videos for my mom because she was and is trying to quit and she got one. she will now be living here as of Tuesday so I can just show her and refill hers for her,but I might be able to send you in the right direction on how to get it to work.


----------



## effervescent

Tweevil said:


> Thank you!  I am trying - helps for me to add up the $ I save.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your good wishes - I didn't smoke today.  Instead I made myself busy and cleaned the living room and washed down the walls. LOL
> - this should be easier right?



It will get easier, just one day at a time!  You are doing great so far!  I quit almost 7 yrs ago when we were TTC DS2, and DH finally quit 6 weeks ago.  It is so well worth it, keep it up!

So, yeah, I can't keep up with this thread either!    There are so many awesome outfits shared and they are inspiring me to get off my duff and get some stuff made for the kids.  I did finish up 2 shirts and an outfit for the last Big Give, a Tinkerbell outfit for DD (by request), a Minnie Cinderella dress, Minnie Belle tee and Prince Charming tee for our night at Disney Princesses on Ice, and am working on a monorail tee for DS2, Thanksgiving outfits for DD/DS2 and tees/dresses for the current Big Give.  I had pics to upload but the computer I'm at tonight isn't reading my thumb drive, so I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I've also decided to move my sewing stuff to a corner of my bedroom (I don't have a dedicated space at the moment) so I'm excited to get everything set up, hopefully tomorrow.

And I just have to share because I'm so excited I can't stand it - DH told me tonight that we're going to MVMCP for my birthday!  We've been to MNSSHP a couple times and love it, but I've always wanted to go at Christmas.  It's not been possible because it's hard for me to get time off at work during the holidays.  My birthday is actually right after Thanksgiving, but we're going in a couple weeks since I have a couple uninterrupted days off.  We're just going down for the party and a stop at DTD, and I've requested to go to Beaches & Cream so that we can collectively take a stab at the Kitchen Sink.  So you know what this all means - I have to make MVMCP outfits (and a birthday shirt for me)!    I'm so lucky that my husband humors me!


----------



## effervescent

I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.  

These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:

















Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.







And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> Your Mom will be doing great!! Just keep vigilant on her tests and what the DR. says needs to be done. My mother was a breast cancer survivor for 26 years. She had it come back once, in the incision from the origional mastecomy. The last few years, she decided she was feeling good, and didn't want to be bothered with any of the bone scans or liver scans the Dr. wanted to do, much to our regret.



I'm glad to hear your Mom survived 26 years. But, I'm so sorry it wasn't longer. 


wbarkhur said:


> I am so far behind reading all of the posts I will never catch up, but I wanted to stop in and say thank you to everyone for your advice, and support.  We are at the hotel getting ready to catch the shuttle to the airport for our first trip to WDW!!!  We are soo excited and can't hardly wait.
> 
> About a year ago I found this thread and was quickly addicted to it.  I had very little sewing skills, but wanted to get something made for my kiddos to wear on our trip.  Being that we have five kids it was going to cost me a ton to have everything made, so I decided to just buy them a couple things for special days.  Well because of the cost, and with the encourage of everyone on the boards I decided to give sewing a try.  I have to say, I am in no way an expert now, but I am very happy to say I was able to do it.  Not everything got done the way I had planned, but the kids will have cute customs for most days of our 16 day trip.  Some days I did have to do easy fits and iron on shirts instead of bowling shirts like I had planned for the boys, and I did have to try and teenify(I know soo not a word) some of my oldest daughters outfits, but I am pretty happy with what I did get done.
> Don't want to single out any one person, but a special thanks to Nini, for telling me to at least give it a try, you said I would be very proud to be able to finish a project and see the kids wear them, and you were so right. And thanks to Teresa for the fabric.
> I will post pics when we get back.  So THANK YOU again to everyone, and if you happen to be in WDW and see a crazy family with a bunch of little blond kids running around in semi-custom outfits be sure to say HI.


Awww, how sweet! 



NiniMorris said:


> Only six days and 9 hours left before we go.  I don't have the time to deal with terrible embroidery designs!
> 
> Seriously, if you make a 4x4 embroidery design, don't have a piece of fabric that is only two threads wide!  After the satin stitch is down you can't even SEE the fabric...just a big mess of thread!
> 
> OK...my vent is over, but I will only purchase from Heather Sue from now on!  I may have to learn how to digitize...just so I can correct the designs from others I have already purchased.
> 
> Nini



You have me curious who's design it was now!




Tweevil said:


> Off topic and revealing a weakness here...
> 
> I am on day 3 of no smoking and I am having such a time today - I keep going to reach for one.  I have to quit because I aggravate ulcers and it is the most pain I have ever had - my doc won't operate until I stop - so, I stopped.
> 
> If you have any blessings to send my way I would appreciate it.
> 
> _(It's hard because I actually liked doing it.)_



You can do it!!!! I've never smoked, but my husband did up until about 13 years ago. It's not easy, but it's worth it! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.
> 
> [



So pretty!!!! I love the dress and your daughter! The fabrics look great together!


Jenny, I lost your quote. I love those outfits and the headbands are so pretty! I always think I'd like to try those.


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.



Love the dress...that exact fabric is what started our whole trip this year.  It is the first fabric I bought and the second dress for this trip.  Santa Pooh has a soft sopt in our hearts...I wish I could have gooten away with an Aline for that fabric...I like how it turned out, but I ended up making a Vida...with no ruffles and pretty embellishments.  DD10 didn't think they were necessary.



effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!



So...the Minnie as Belle...who is the designer on that one?  I'm thinking that might work for what I have in mind for my last shirt...just depends on who the designer is ... (yeah..I'm a snob!)



Teressa...ask Heather...she knows!  LOL!




Nini


----------



## effervescent

NiniMorris said:


> So...the Minnie as Belle...who is the designer on that one?  I'm thinking that might work for what I have in mind for my last shirt...just depends on who the designer is ... (yeah..I'm a snob!)
> 
> 
> 
> Teressa...ask Heather...she knows!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I got it from Digital by Design on Facebook.  There were a couple minor annoyances on the design, but I'm definitely not experienced enough to be a design snob (yet!).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my DD always thinks she needs to do a ballet pose when I want to take pictures of the dresses-haha.


I love the ballet pose, she is just too cute and the dress is stunning.



ms_mckenna said:


> I LOVE it! You guys are going to make me try one of those after I finish the 30 roll ups I am working on now.
> 
> I have decided to start sewing during nap only. Even when DH is home it is just to much to do when the kids are up. Jack and Emily want to be right there with me when they see me sewing and I have no doubt that that is a recipe for disaster with those two.
> I think I have sewing ADD too I put down one project and start on another. I still need to finish the I Spy bags but I got the 30 crayon roll ups all cut out today and 8 of them ironed and interfaced. Then managed to get the lines sewn in 3. Maybe by the time Noah's Christmas party is I will have all of them done.  Course we may be giving them next year instead!


At first I read that you were going to sew only when you nap.  I get that way but it usually has to do with a glass of red wine.  It is hard to concentrate with kids, husband, etc around.  Especially when reading and following instructions on commercial patterns.  It sounds like you are very busy and doing two projects is fine.  I have two quilt tops that need boarders and binding. I know you will get the roll ups done.  YOu are super seamstress.



effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!


I love the purple with glitter, glitter matches everything.  You have worked so hard and the pants outfit is adorable.  Your sewing is brilliant! The belle shirt is so pretty.  You have been very busy!


----------



## NiniMorris

effervescent said:


> I got it from Digital by Design on Facebook.  There were a couple minor annoyances on the design, but I'm definitely not experienced enough to be a design snob (yet!).



LOL..it is those minor annoyances that drive me crazy!


Nini


----------



## erikawolf2004

ms_mckenna said:


> I LOVE it! You guys are going to make me try one of those after I finish the 30 roll ups I am working on now.



I love making the Vida!  It is my go to pattern now, that and the Knot Style Dress-kind of like the Simply Sweet.  



NiniMorris said:


> Love the dress...that exact fabric is what started our whole trip this year.  It is the first fabric I bought and the second dress for this trip.  Santa Pooh has a soft sopt in our hearts...I wish I could have gooten away with an Aline for that fabric...I like how it turned out, but I ended up making a Vida...with no ruffles and pretty embellishments.  DD10 didn't think they were necessary.
> 
> Nini



This was the first fabric that I bought for this trip, but then got busy with some of the other fabrics I ordered and dresses I just had to have...so glad that she really needed 9 dresses  It is simple but very sweet....this is Carla C's pattern and I just lined it with muslin...super super easy and quick!



effervescent said:


> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!



These all came out great but those Tinks are super cute!  Belle is my favorite also...I'm making me a Christmas Belle tee for me


----------



## teresajoy

effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.



So pretty!!! I love that you made yourself a shirt too!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Teressa...ask Heather...she knows!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


  You know I'm going to now! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> glitter matches everything!



So true!!! I love glitter!


----------



## NiniMorris

Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)

So, I'm getting ready to 'clean' them up and take pictures...and the batteries are dead in my camera...or at least all most dead.  My goal was to have them all photographed by now.  I am not sure if I am going to have time to get pictures now, so may have to wait until we get back.  

I managed to get some fabric and cute trims for the Rosetta Ruffle Bag.  I want to get one made in Minnie Mouse colors for my DIL to use as a park bag.  Since it is a surprise, if I don't get it done it will be ok.  

The stress of those last three shirts has taken its toll.  My neck is killing me!  Time for a discomfort pill, a short nap, dinner, hot bath and bedtime!  Tomorrow is going to be very productive and FUN!  Kids are out of school and we are in the final countdown for Disney...so excited....


Nini


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)
> 
> So, I'm getting ready to 'clean' them up and take pictures...and the batteries are dead in my camera...or at least all most dead.  My goal was to have them all photographed by now.  I am not sure if I am going to have time to get pictures now, so may have to wait until we get back.
> 
> I managed to get some fabric and cute trims for the Rosetta Ruffle Bag.  I want to get one made in Minnie Mouse colors for my DIL to use as a park bag.  Since it is a surprise, if I don't get it done it will be ok.
> 
> The stress of those last three shirts has taken its toll.  My neck is killing me!  Time for a discomfort pill, a short nap, dinner, hot bath and bedtime!  Tomorrow is going to be very productive and FUN!  Kids are out of school and we are in the final countdown for Disney...so excited....
> 
> 
> Nini



...it's Jill from the TGM share group...just had to say...
Way to go Nini!    I'll be looking for some of those 137 shirts in the parks!  I am sure they are all wonderful!  I made maybe 5 or 6 outfits for my 2 girls and was overwhelmed...I can't imagine.  Anyway, Good Job, Girl!  
...now manage your pain and take a break and relax!


----------



## cogero

So I am finally playing with my new machine and so far so good. Some of it has been user error but nothing major. I have learned that it does not like the cheap tree skirt I bought so. That was tossed and I am making one now out of a flour sack towel I bought at Wally World.

I am even using my first downloaded design.I should be able to post a picture in a day or so.

This is for our Disney World Tree since we are actually spending Xmas there.


----------



## effervescent

MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the purple with glitter, glitter matches everything.  You have worked so hard and the pants outfit is adorable.  Your sewing is brilliant! The belle shirt is so pretty.  You have been very busy!



Thank you!  And yes she loves anything glittery....she's like her mama that way!



NiniMorris said:


> LOL..it is those minor annoyances that drive me crazy!



I could see where it would - I'm sure I'll be there before too long.  I've used other of her designs without issue, and I can deal with the quirks to get a Belle shirt!  



erikawolf2004 said:


> These all came out great but those Tinks are super cute!  Belle is my favorite also...I'm making me a Christmas Belle tee for me



Thank you!  I can't wait to see your shirt, I love the Christmas Belle.



teresajoy said:


> So pretty!!! I love that you made yourself a shirt too!!!



Thanks!  I'm just a kid at heart too...lol.  I am making myself a birthday Disney shirt too!



NiniMorris said:


> Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)



  That's a lot of shirts!  I hope that you enjoy your trip, and I can't wait to see the pics!



cogero said:


> So I am finally playing with my new machine and so far so good. Some of it has been user error but nothing major. I have learned that it does not like the cheap tree skirt I bought so. That was tossed and I am making one now out of a flour sack towel I bought at Wally World.
> 
> I am even using my first downloaded design.I should be able to post a picture in a day or so.
> 
> This is for our Disney World Tree since we are actually spending Xmas there.



Those new machines are SO addicting!  We're in the process of moving my sewing area upstairs so my DH made me pack up my sewing and my embroidery machines tonight....I am stressing over it...lol!  It is definitely a top priority for me tomorrow to get the area finished up enough for me to unpack and get back to playing!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.

inspiration dress





and what I came up with


----------



## Tweevil

erikawolf2004 said:


>



You did such a great job with this


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with





I love it! Makes me want to go and raid my husband's closet right now, LoL! Maybe tomorrow =)


----------



## clairemolly

Happy Monday everyone!  We got back yesterday from an awesome 9 days at WDW!  I'm still going through the pics, but hope to get some posted tonight!


----------



## aboveH20

erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with



That's cool!  (And always nice to see the ballet pose .)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> So I am finally playing with my new machine and so far so good. Some of it has been user error but nothing major. I have learned that it does not like the cheap tree skirt I bought so. That was tossed and I am making one now out of a flour sack towel I bought at Wally World.
> 
> I am even using my first downloaded design.I should be able to post a picture in a day or so.
> 
> This is for our Disney World Tree since we are actually spending Xmas there.


Congrats on the machine and remember to post pictures.  It will get easier.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with


What fun and good re use.


----------



## Granna4679

jas0202 said:


> I am DONE with clothes for the trip!!!  These are the LAST outfits!  I didn't applique the shirts, they are patches from an etsy seller, but I made the Zoe Skirts!  Holy Ruffles Batman!  I SOOOOO wish I had a ruffler foot!



These are sooo cute.  I have had that pattern since BEFORE it went public and I haven't made it yet.  I have one scheduled for right after the holidays and can't wait to make it.  



4monkeys said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say how talented everyone is!! I have seen so many beautiful things on the Wish Trippers thread for the BIG GIVE. It's wonderful what you are doing. I am quite jealous of the things you are able to do. I have a sewing machine, but can't find time to learn how to use it.  One day hopefully I can be as creative as everyone on here!!
> 
> Great job!!!



Many of us here didn't sew before finding this thread.  Get your machine out and start with something easy (even a pillowcase gives you lots of practice)...it is very addicting and you can do it.



NiniMorris said:


> Need a quick idea...
> 
> I am down to the wire...both in time and what I have to finish.  I am having to redo a shirt for me.  The design/machine/thread/something didn't think it was a good idea so it ate my shirt.  I tried to salvage it and no luck.
> 
> Now I do like the design, but after all was said and done, I don't think it really fits the 'theme' of the night.
> 
> It is for our Akershus night.  The girls are wearing a modified stripwork jumper with all the princesses appliqued to the panels.  One girl will have a green bodice the other a purple.  The parents of the purple bodice are wearing Minnie Mouse as Cinderella  and Mickey Mouse as Prince Charming (a la Heather Sue)on their purple shirts.  The family of the green bodice are wearing (brother) Cutie beast and (father) the Beast poster (a la Heather Sue) on green shirts.  So my shirt will be green...and needs something fitting Beauty and the Beast theme.  My time is limited.  My mind is blank and I am beginning to get desperate!
> 
> Any suggestions or ideas?
> 
> 
> However, on a great note...I have one more Steamboat Willie; three Simba and one Star Wars shirt and then all 137 shirts will be DONE!  Now I have to hem, put on buttons on the 15 completed dresses and finish one Cinderella dress and we are all set to go!  Six and a half days to go!
> 
> 
> Nini



Girl...you are awesome!  You have ONE LUCKY FAMILY!!!!   I was going to throw my 2 cents in for Ms. Potts too!  I think that one would look adorable on a shirt for you.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..Joann's your last stop at 6am?  I guess I am not much of a BF shopper - I am lucky if I make it out of the house by 5:30am!



Yep...here too.  We will be @ Toys R Us at 10 on Thursday night and have stores lined up from then until 6 @ JoAnn's.  Then we have to pick up the granddaughters from babysitter.  I guess you know we will be napping right along with them that afternoon.... 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.
> 
> Here are couple things I made for a big give last month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made my dd some headbands..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say sorry for the huge pictures..I resized them, but they still showed up huge.



These are awesome outfits.  I especially love the costumes.  Adorable.
My DD has been making hair bows to match all of the outfits I have been making and she informed me this morning that she had learned how to make these same headbands...YAY!  Now I have something to put with the older girls outfits!  Love them.



NiniMorris said:


> Only six days and 9 hours left before we go.  I don't have the time to deal with terrible embroidery designs!
> 
> Seriously, if you make a 4x4 embroidery design, don't have a piece of fabric that is only two threads wide!  After the satin stitch is down you can't even SEE the fabric...just a big mess of thread!
> 
> OK...my vent is over, but I will only purchase from Heather Sue from now on!  I may have to learn how to digitize...just so I can correct the designs from others I have already purchased.
> 
> Nini



I agree Nini - I just did one last night too that had the mistletoe berries done in fabric.  They were smaller than a pencil eraser.  You couldn't even see the fabric when it was stitched.  

And I second the fact that Heather's designs are the best I have ever done!!  Especially the extra tack down stitches.  Makes me so angry when there is just a single straight stitch to tack down and then you cut too close and it doesn't catch the fabric....grrrrr!!! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my DD always thinks she needs to do a ballet pose when I want to take pictures of the dresses-haha.



Too cute!  And I love her ballet pose!



effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!



All of these are very cute.   Looks like she loves her Tinkerbell outfit.  She is a doll!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with



Genius!!  I like yours even better than the inspiration dress!



clairemolly said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  We got back yesterday from an awesome 9 days at WDW!  I'm still going through the pics, but hope to get some posted tonight!



Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Just a friendly reminder that Emily's ship date is coming soon - December 7th!!! Just wanted to send out the message since I know everyone will be busy this week!!! Enjoy our special times with family and friends - and I am THANKFUL for all of my friends here on the DIS!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.  




the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)




and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)






I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Anita - you are just so talented!! Do you know that!! Those are some lucky little girlies!!!!!! Have a wonderful time at the ballet!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hey -have you guys seen this before - so cute!! Perfect gift or stocking stuffer!!! Someone is making them for Emily's brothers, but I hadnt even heard of one before that!! So ADORABLE!!

http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/sewn-toy-car-holder


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Anita, the dresses are just beautiful!  The embroidery on the Christmas dresses are just perfect.


----------



## revrob

erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with



that is REALLY cute!



Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Those nutcracker dresses are GORGEOUS!  Absolutely perfect!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Anita,
The Nutcracker dresses are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I like how they are different, but match at the same time-Amazing Job!!!

The Toy Store dress is just adorable.

You are going to make some very happy girls!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Tweevil said:


> You did such a great job with this





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I love it! Makes me want to go and raid my husband's closet right now, LoL! Maybe tomorrow =)





aboveH20 said:


> That's cool!  (And always nice to see the ballet pose .)





MinnieVanMom said:


> What fun and good re use.





Granna4679 said:


> Too cute!  And I love her ballet pose!
> 
> Genius!!  I like yours even better than the inspiration dress!





revrob said:


> that is REALLY cute!



Thanks for all the love ladies...don't you just love when what you have invisioned comes out just right!


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


>




Beautiful! The nutcracker applique is perfect, and I love how the heart fabric adds to the Toy Story dress.

In other news, I just noticed on the calendar that it was five years ago today that my baby enlisted in the US Navy.  One year to go!    

And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful!



I love these!!!!!


----------



## snubie

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful! The nutcracker applique is perfect, and I love how the heart fabric adds to the Toy Story dress.
> 
> In other news, I just noticed on the calendar that it was five years ago today that my baby enlisted in the US Navy.  One year to go!
> 
> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.



Those are great, whether they look like from a preschooler or not.


----------



## HeatherSue

Did I make the first page??

*hangs head in shame*

I think this is my most pathetic showing on one of these threads yet.  I'm only about 43 pages late.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We love you Heather! I was like page 27. I have pics up on my FB page from the breast cancer walk. Thought you might like to see them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Beautiful dresses!!  I agree with the other ladies too, lucky lucky lucky little girls!!



aboveH20 said:


> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.



Those are super cute!!  



HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??
> 
> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> I think this is my most pathetic showing on one of these threads yet.  I'm only about 43 pages late.



Well at least you're here now!!  Now, go sit in the corner!


----------



## tmh0206

has anyone embroidered a canvas tote bag???  if you have, do you rip out the seams on both sides before hooping it?  I tried to do one with out ripping the seams, but it did NOT work, so that one went in the trash can.  thanks for any advice you might have.


----------



## tmh0206

HeatherSue said:


> Did I make the first page??
> 
> *hangs head in shame*
> 
> I think this is my most pathetic showing on one of these threads yet.  I'm only about 43 pages late.



Luckily the principal is on vacation this week because of the impending holiday so no TARDY slips will be handed out!


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> has anyone embroidered a canvas tote bag???  if you have, do you rip out the seams on both sides before hooping it?  I tried to do one with out ripping the seams, but it did NOT work, so that one went in the trash can.  thanks for any advice you might have.



If its big enough, can you kind of turn it inside out and keep the back side out of the way???? I've done that before on a wider tote bag...


----------



## tmh0206

billwendy said:


> If its big enough, can you kind of turn it inside out and keep the back side out of the way???? I've done that before on a wider tote bag...



I thought initially it would be big enough, but when i tried it didnt work and I caught part of it in the stitching and ended up cutting it out which left a hole in the bag which left me frustrated...guess I can chalk it up to learning experiences.


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> I thought initially it would be big enough, but when i tried it didnt work and I caught part of it in the stitching and ended up cutting it out which left a hole in the bag which left me frustrated...guess I can chalk it up to learning experiences.



Ick - I've had plenty of those unpleasant learning experiences too -


----------



## PrincessKell

MARCH 5&6 2011!!

Yes, that is a date that could be our next Disneyland trip!!! We will know on Dec 11 if we are going. Georgia's cheer team is going to regionals and if they get a bid, they go to Nationals which is at Disneyland!  

Now, I am going to talk to my family and make this a birthday trip for her a month late. The girls are working so hard, and doing great jobs.  Keep your fingers crossed! 

Man, I haven't been on the dis in so long now the bug is back. haha  Life has just gotten in the way of extra time on the computer.  Now I need to go and take a look at what I have been missing!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tmh0206 said:


> has anyone embroidered a canvas tote bag???  if you have, do you rip out the seams on both sides before hooping it?  I tried to do one with out ripping the seams, but it did NOT work, so that one went in the trash can.  thanks for any advice you might have.



Yeah, I did a bunch for my mom one year for her to give her employees for Christmas gifts.  I had to rip the sides out too...some of them I only did one side though and that was enough to keep the back of the bag outta my way.


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone know of a long skirt pattern for girls (size 5T and 8/10)? Hannah and Elizabeth are in to long straighter style skirts right now, and I thought it would be cute for Christmas skirts......

Thanks!!


----------



## tmh0206

Diz-Mommy said:


> Yeah, I did a bunch for my mom one year for her to give her employees for Christmas gifts.  I had to rip the sides out too...some of them I only did one side though and that was enough to keep the back of the bag outta my way.



That is what I was afraid of, but I think in the long run it will be alot easier and get better results.

thanks to all who have weighed in, I really appreciate the insight I get on here from those with more experience!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful! The nutcracker applique is perfect, and I love how the heart fabric adds to the Toy Story dress.
> 
> In other news, I just noticed on the calendar that it was five years ago today that my baby enlisted in the US Navy.  One year to go!
> 
> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.



Darling!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well at least you're here now!!  Now, go sit in the corner!



 right back atcha!





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> We love you Heather! I was like page 27. I have pics up on my FB page from the breast cancer walk. Thought you might like to see them.



Ooh!  I'll have to go look at them.   



tmh0206 said:


> Luckily the principal is on vacation this week because of the impending holiday so no TARDY slips will be handed out!



Phew!  That was a close one!  



PrincessKell said:


> MARCH 5&6 2011!!
> 
> Yes, that is a date that could be our next Disneyland trip!!! We will know on Dec 11 if we are going. Georgia's cheer team is going to regionals and if they get a bid, they go to Nationals which is at Disneyland!
> 
> Now, I am going to talk to my family and make this a birthday trip for her a month late. The girls are working so hard, and doing great jobs.  Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> Man, I haven't been on the dis in so long now the bug is back. haha  Life has just gotten in the way of extra time on the computer.  Now I need to go and take a look at what I have been missing!


Yee-haw!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

aboveH20 said:


> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.



Now these are just adorable...my DD would love to make these...looks like we have another project that needs to be done


----------



## woodkins

PrincessKell said:


> MARCH 5&6 2011!!
> 
> Yes, that is a date that could be our next Disneyland trip!!! We will know on Dec 11 if we are going. Georgia's cheer team is going to regionals and if they get a bid, they go to Nationals which is at Disneyland!
> 
> Now, I am going to talk to my family and make this a birthday trip for her a month late. The girls are working so hard, and doing great jobs.  Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> Man, I haven't been on the dis in so long now the bug is back. haha  Life has just gotten in the way of extra time on the computer.  Now I need to go and take a look at what I have been missing!



Good Luck! My daughter's cheer team just had their first competiton yesterday and they got first place and a bid to Nationals in Disney World. She is competing level 2 this season and at our gym level 3 & 4 go to Nationals, so we most likely will not be going, unless someone gets injured and she moves up.

Just for fun here she is:


----------



## kpgriffin

Hello, 

It has been a long time since I last posted but I am here window shopping all the time.  This request is for your help.  My sister is trying to win her hubby iron bowl tickets.  He was in IRAQ last year during the IRON BOWl game and she would love to send him this year. The contest is sponsored by WILEYS SPORTS and MARKETING EMPIRE.  They are on facebook and you can click "LIKE" under her story - her name is TAMMY GRIFFIN SLATEN.  Thanks SOOOOOOO much for your help.    and keep up the beautiful work. You are all so inspiring.  I just wish I had time to sew!


----------



## ms_mckenna

effervescent said:


>



Ok I love everything but I seriously I ADORE that prince charming shirt! 



NiniMorris said:


> Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)
> i


You have to be exhausted! Congrats on getting it all done! 



erikawolf2004 said:


> and what I came up with


Very cute! 



Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.


Those dresses are amazing! I love that they coordinate but are not the same.  The TS jumper is precious too! 



billwendy said:


> Hey -have you guys seen this before - so cute!! Perfect gift or stocking stuffer!!! Someone is making them for Emily's brothers, but I hadnt even heard of one before that!! So ADORABLE!!
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/sewn-toy-car-holder


I am going to have to look at making those for the boys to take cars out and about in! I wonder how well they roll up though? 



aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful! The nutcracker applique is perfect, and I love how the heart fabric adds to the Toy Story dress.
> 
> In other news, I just noticed on the calendar that it was five years ago today that my baby enlisted in the US Navy.  One year to go!
> 
> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.


Congrats to your son on one more year to go! I love the turkeys! 

Again not squat done I am just in a funk and I want to get out of it!


----------



## RMAMom

Hi everyone, we got back from Disney on the 2nd and now here we are at Thanksgiving already. I haven't started sewing yet, I need to, I have 2 nieces who have birthday parties this weekend and they are going to Disney in January. They have Disney t-shirts on their wish list, I also wanted to make a bag for each one of them to carry in the parks. Anyway page 45, it seems I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## effervescent

erikawolf2004 said:


> and what I came up with



That turned out super cute!  



clairemolly said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  We got back yesterday from an awesome 9 days at WDW!  I'm still going through the pics, but hope to get some posted tonight!



Can't wait to see pics!



Granna4679 said:


> All of these are very cute.   Looks like she loves her Tinkerbell outfit.  She is a doll!



Thank you!  She is my little diva.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that Emily's ship date is coming soon - December 7th!!! Just wanted to send out the message since I know everyone will be busy this week!!! Enjoy our special times with family and friends - and I am THANKFUL for all of my friends here on the DIS!!!



I'm chugging away.  I'm really going to hate getting one of the dresses done because I'm fairly certain that Alison will feel she needs one of those too!



Granna4679 said:


> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)



Those are just gorgeous!  Where did you find the applique?  I don't think we'll make the Nutcracker this year since we're going to Disney for a weekend but hopefully we'll get back next year.  



Granna4679 said:


> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



OMGosh I love this!



aboveH20 said:


>



Those are adorable! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I love everything but I seriously I ADORE that prince charming shirt!



Thanks!  I wanted something a little more understated for him, it fits his personality to a T.


----------



## PurpleEars

Wow, lots of cute stuff posted in the last few days (I like the Thanksgiving place cards, the Nutcracker outfits, and !). Erika - I really like how your DD pose for pictures. Nini - good job on almost finishing your shirts - that's amazing! effervescent - I like the shirts and outfits you've made. I think it is great that you made something for yourself too!

I have been spending a lot of time in the last week working on my signature quilt because we've had a cold snap and I want an extra quilt on the bed. It snowed just about every day last week. Today's HIGH temperature was -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F) with the wind it felt like -30 degrees C (-22 degrees F). At least I am happy to say that it is done!






Here are a few shots of different blocks - please ignore the stray thread pieces and lint fuzz:

One corner:





One of the cutest signatures - Alice:





And of course, my favourate character's signature (Minnie):





On a warmer note, I saw that Emily's family has received their Big Give package. It is a Minnie inspired Patricia tunic for Emily's mom:

Front:





Back:





(The shirt is black. I have no idea why it looked blue in the pictures.)


----------



## PrincessKell

Here is a picture of Peachy from Cheer this season. She has already suggested some outfits for Disneyland. hahaha Always thinking ahead. She also suggested I go on the DIS "to get some great looks" for her to wear. haha


----------



## Stephres

I am later than Heather, ya'll probably don't even remember me any more! 

I have been working two jobs and have had no time for sewing. I have also noticed this weekend that Megan is refusing to wear any customs at all. When I was looking for longer pants I noticed she hasn't worn a single thing I've made since our last trip to Disney. So I guess I am going to start doing more big gives when I have time and find kids who appreciate me, lol!

I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!

Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!


----------



## miprender

effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!



All so sweet. I love the belle minnie



NiniMorris said:


> Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)
> 
> Nini



 That is alot of shirts   Yeah for finishing



erikawolf2004 said:


>



Great Job



clairemolly said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  We got back yesterday from an awesome 9 days at WDW!  I'm still going through the pics, but hope to get some posted tonight!



 back  Can't wait to see all the pics


Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back (it looks a little droopy but the bow is just weighting it down because it is not on an actual person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the applique (which I was super very happy to find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



Lucky little girls. Those Christmas dresses are beautiful



billwendy said:


> Hey -have you guys seen this before - so cute!! Perfect gift or stocking stuffer!!! Someone is making them for Emily's brothers, but I hadnt even heard of one before that!! So ADORABLE!!
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/sewn-toy-car-holder



Too Cute



aboveH20 said:


>



I love these. You did an awesome job



PurpleEars said:


> Here are a few shots of different blocks - please ignore the stray thread pieces and lint fuzz:
> 
> One corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a warmer note, I saw that Emily's family has received their Big Give package. It is a Minnie inspired Patricia tunic for Emily's mom:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The shirt is black. I have no idea why it looked blue in the pictures.)



I just love that quilt.  And the shirt is great too


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PurpleEars said:


> Wow, lots of cute stuff posted in the last few days (I like the Thanksgiving place cards, the Nutcracker outfits, and !). Erika - I really like how your DD pose for pictures. Nini - good job on almost finishing your shirts - that's amazing! effervescent - I like the shirts and outfits you've made. I think it is great that you made something for yourself too!
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time in the last week working on my signature quilt because we've had a cold snap and I want an extra quilt on the bed. It snowed just about every day last week. Today's HIGH temperature was -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F) with the wind it felt like -30 degrees C (-22 degrees F). At least I am happy to say that it is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few shots of different blocks - please ignore the stray thread pieces and lint fuzz:
> 
> One corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the cutest signatures - Alice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my favourate character's signature (Minnie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a warmer note, I saw that Emily's family has received their Big Give package. It is a Minnie inspired Patricia tunic for Emily's mom:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The shirt is black. I have no idea why it looked blue in the pictures.)


I just the ease of the patchwork quilt but found out that each square takes up time.  You did a super job and your piecing is spot on.  The tunic is very cute.



PrincessKell said:


> Here is a picture of Peachy from Cheer this season. She has already suggested some outfits for Disneyland. hahaha Always thinking ahead. She also suggested I go on the DIS "to get some great looks" for her to wear. haha


She is growing up so fast, how is she doing in cheer?  It is so good for our kids to get out and do the normal world things.



Stephres said:


> I am later than Heather, ya'll probably don't even remember me any more!
> 
> I have been working two jobs and have had no time for sewing. I have also noticed this weekend that Megan is refusing to wear any customs at all. When I was looking for longer pants I noticed she hasn't worn a single thing I've made since our last trip to Disney. So I guess I am going to start doing more big gives when I have time and find kids who appreciate me, lol!
> 
> I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!


Of course we remember you and miss you too!  Congrats on the third that is good for how hard the competitions can be.  How is scrappy?  Didn't you get a new kitten also?  Sorry she is growing up and not wanting the customs.  It happens.  Two jobs?  I hope you take time for yourself.  We have missed you!  I also wonder how Piper is?  And Karen our cricuit queen?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Can you all help me please?  I play the Disneyland Paris quiz on the forum by the same name here on the Dis.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2602093

I have checked and I can ask for help.  On quiz 22 I can't find the 2nd picture of the breakfast or the cart with the prof? that is green.

Do we have any super slueths?  I have played all month and just want to finish the quiz but this has me stuck.


----------



## cogero

okay question on Embroidery machines should the bobbin thread match the design.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay question on Embroidery machines should the bobbin thread match the design.



No, it is usually just black or white.  Make sure the tension is correct and you will not have any pull through.


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> Anita - you are just so talented!! Do you know that!! Those are some lucky little girlies!!!!!! Have a wonderful time at the ballet!!!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Anita, the dresses are just beautiful!  The embroidery on the Christmas dresses are just perfect.





revrob said:


> Those nutcracker dresses are GORGEOUS!  Absolutely perfect!





erikawolf2004 said:


> Anita,
> The Nutcracker dresses are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I like how they are different, but match at the same time-Amazing Job!!!
> 
> The Toy Store dress is just adorable.
> 
> You are going to make some very happy girls!!!





aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful! The nutcracker applique is perfect, and I love how the heart fabric adds to the Toy Story dress.
> 
> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Beautiful dresses!!  I agree with the other ladies too, lucky lucky lucky little girls!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are super cute!!





ms_mckenna said:


> Those dresses are amazing! I love that they coordinate but are not the same.  The TS jumper is precious too!





effervescent said:


> Those are just gorgeous!  Where did you find the applique?  I don't think we'll make the Nutcracker this year since we're going to Disney for a weekend but hopefully we'll get back next year.
> 
> OMGosh I love this!



Thanks for all of the compliments on the Nutcracker dresses.  I can't wait for them to wear them. I am sure you will get to see a picture of them wearing them that night as well... 

Effervescent - the applique came from emblibrary.  They have beautiful appliques.  

AboveH2O - Love the placecard holders....my DGDs would love those!



PurpleEars said:


> Wow, lots of cute stuff posted in the last few days (I like the Thanksgiving place cards, the Nutcracker outfits, and !).
> I have been spending a lot of time in the last week working on my signature quilt because we've had a cold snap and I want an extra quilt on the bed. It snowed just about every day last week. Today's HIGH temperature was -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F) with the wind it felt like -30 degrees C (-22 degrees F). At least I am happy to say that it is done!


Thanks for the compliment on the Nutcracker dresses.

Love the quilt...looks great all finished!  The tunic for the make a wish mom is great too...so sweet of you to do that for her.  



Stephres said:


> I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!



Thank you for the compliment.  I love Megan's picture!!  

Congrats and good luck to all the cheerleaders on their competitions.



miprender said:


> Lucky little girls. Those Christmas dresses are beautiful



Thank you so much.  They are my heart!  I love sewing for them.


----------



## tricia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I try to keep up with this thread, but always find myself falling behind.  It just moves so fast!  I am so far behind that there is no way that I can go back all the way to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my kids their Woody and Jessie costumes for Halloween and treat bags



Gotta love Phineas.

Great Jessie and Woody Costumes.



erikawolf2004 said:


> So last night I was laying out all my DD's dresses for our trip, she had 7 and I didn't feel that was enough and I already had Tiana and Pooh Christmas fabric, so I whipped up 2 more dresses for the trip today, they aren't my favorites, but they are cute enough....now I'm really done with dresses for this trip!!!!  Now I just need to do a few shirts for the adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my DD always thinks she needs to do a ballet pose when I want to take pictures of the dresses-haha.



I really like the Tiana Vida, and the ballet poses are great too.



effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison loved the Tinkerbell fabric and was very disappointed that the pretty skirt was going to someone else, so I made her an outfit too.  The purple fabric doesn't exactly match, but it is glittery which is why she picked it out.  I did pants because she has sooooo many skirts and dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally our outfits for Princesses on Ice.  The Belle shirt is mine since she's my favorite princess!



Everything is great, but I love the Tinkerbell T-Shirt.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Some of you might remember a couple of weeks ago I was looking for tips on how to turn a mens dress shirt into a little girls dress....I decided to do a combination of the Portrait Peasant and the A line dress, I used the pp pattern and made it as long as I could with the pattern pieces that came with that, then made it longer by using the instructions from the Aline and the bottom temple from that also.  We decided we liked the buttons in the front not the back-like on the inspiration dress.  I LOVE how it came out and as you can see so does the DD!!!  The only thing I would probably change for next time is I would buy a mens large or bigger, I bought a M and didn't have fabric to make the enough sleeves longer and would have been nice to have alittle more wiggle room with the fabric.  I bought a used shirt at the thrift store for $3.50.
> 
> inspiration dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what I came up with



Good job, she looks very happy with it.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.



those Christmas dresses are gorgeous.  The Toy Story dress is great too.




PurpleEars said:


> Wow, lots of cute stuff posted in the last few days (I like the Thanksgiving place cards, the Nutcracker outfits, and !). Erika - I really like how your DD pose for pictures. Nini - good job on almost finishing your shirts - that's amazing! effervescent - I like the shirts and outfits you've made. I think it is great that you made something for yourself too!
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time in the last week working on my signature quilt because we've had a cold snap and I want an extra quilt on the bed. It snowed just about every day last week. Today's HIGH temperature was -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F) with the wind it felt like -30 degrees C (-22 degrees F). At least I am happy to say that it is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The shirt is black. I have no idea why it looked blue in the pictures.)



Still love this quilt. (I thought you said it would take you forever to finish it, that didn't seem like too long)

Great idea for the Tunic too.


----------



## tricia

Embroidery question:

How often do you change the needle on an embroidery machine?


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> No, it is usually just black or white.  Make sure the tension is correct and you will not have any pull through.




Thanks. the first one stitched beautifully now it is pulling the white thread through on the edges. O am just practicing right now and the book instructions are clear as mud


----------



## PrincessKell

Stephres said:


> I am later than Heather, ya'll probably don't even remember me any more!
> 
> I have been working two jobs and have had no time for sewing. I have also noticed this weekend that Megan is refusing to wear any customs at all. When I was looking for longer pants I noticed she hasn't worn a single thing I've made since our last trip to Disney. So I guess I am going to start doing more big gives when I have time and find kids who appreciate me, lol!
> 
> I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!



These kids are growing up sooo quick. I think the first picture I posted of Peach on here she was 3.5 now she is on her way to 9!   Megan looks great! Being a cheer mom is a lot of work, isn't it!?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just the ease of the patchwork quilt but found out that each square takes up time.  You did a super job and your piecing is spot on.  The tunic is very cute.
> 
> 
> She is growing up so fast, how is she doing in cheer?  It is so good for our kids to get out and do the normal world things.



Oh Cheerleading is amazing for her! She loves it. Its the one thing that she wants to do. Its great because its a team sport but she is still on her own, you know.  She loves everything about it. It took a bit for her to get used to it, but now she doesn't want to stop. Peach can't wait until they go to competition next month.  Of course part of that is because they want to place and get a bid for nationals at Disneyland, but I have made sure she knows its about doing her best no matter what happens. This was probably the best thing I did for her all year. Its so great to see her smile all the time with it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Embroidery question:
> 
> How often do you change the needle on an embroidery machine?


I do about two or three designs and change.  I have a huge supply of needles and it just isn't worth ruining a project for a .50 cent needle.  JMO.  BTW, I ruin my projects other ways, like walking away.



cogero said:


> Thanks. the first one stitched beautifully now it is pulling the white thread through on the edges. O am just practicing right now and the book instructions are clear as mud



Use a good stabilizer, check your tension and don't give up.  I think your machine is new but also clean out the case often and rethread if there is even a doubt.  Remind, what kind of machine did you get?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Please, any help on the quiz photos?  Even guesses are good.


----------



## At World's End

This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!  

I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> I do about two or three designs and change.  I have a huge supply of needles and it just isn't worth ruining a project for a .50 cent needle.  JMO.  BTW, I ruin my projects other ways, like walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a good stabilizer, check your tension and don't give up.  I think your machine is new but also clean out the case often and rethread if there is even a doubt.  Remind, what kind of machine did you get?




I have a Brother SE 400. I think I am going to try the Sulky stabilizer this time and see if that helps


----------



## tmh0206

Stephres said:


> I am later than Heather, ya'll probably don't even remember me any more!
> 
> I have been working two jobs and have had no time for sewing. I have also noticed this weekend that Megan is refusing to wear any customs at all. When I was looking for longer pants I noticed she hasn't worn a single thing I've made since our last trip to Disney. So I guess I am going to start doing more big gives when I have time and find kids who appreciate me, lol!
> 
> I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!



from one cheer mom to another (after many years of trying to do the curls ourselves) we bought a hair piece and sewed it onto her head and let me tell ya that was a total GODsend!!! reduced  the hair fixing time from hours to about 10 minutes, plus the curls are always perfect and sewing it on made sure it would NOT come off!!! if she is going to be cheering competitively for a while, you should def. check into a hair piece.


----------



## tmh0206

At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



love love LOVE this! so super cute!!!


----------



## aboveH20

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please, any help on the quiz photos?  Even guesses are good.



The "Prof Arthur's" sign is painted on the side of a wagon (don't think it's a stage coach, because there aren't any windows) outside of the Silver Spur Steakhouse.


----------



## aboveH20

MinnieVanMom said:


> Please, any help on the quiz photos?  Even guesses are good.




Parkside Diner at Hotel  New York.

OK, now you've done it.  I want to go back!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aboveH20 said:


> The "Prof Arthur's" sign is painted on the side of a wagon (don't think it's a stage coach, because there aren't any windows) outside of the Silver Spur Steakhouse.





aboveH20 said:


> Parkside Diner at Hotel  New York.
> 
> OK, now you've done it.  I want to go back!



I am so not worthy

You are the very very best, I was so stuck and about to just give up.  I had looked and looked but being in the States makes it hard to research when I didn't have a clue where to start.  

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  I hope you get back to DLP soon.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

at world's end said:


> this is my first venture onto this thread, and i'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, easy little project for my family.  We will be there in january, and i'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute minnie hat at walmart, but i decided to make my own.  My dh and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



love it!!!


----------



## tricia

Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.

Imke Camo Shirt:






Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:






Most of the Camo I did for a customers grandchildren (the infant stuff is missing as there was a baby shower last week and they gave it to the mom then)






Growth chart:






Pyjamas with Easy Fits"











And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Camo I did for a customers grandchildren (the infant stuff is missing as there was a baby shower last week and they gave it to the mom then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":


Trica, wow you have been busy!  It is all so cute, we love the cammo.  The jeans are such a good idea for the tears.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine? 

The design is our last name as a snowflake.


----------



## billwendy

PrincessKell said:


> Here is a picture of Peachy from Cheer this season. She has already suggested some outfits for Disneyland. hahaha Always thinking ahead. She also suggested I go on the DIS "to get some great looks" for her to wear. haha



Love seeing the Peach!!! I had missed her smile and beautiful hair!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine?
> 
> The design is our last name as a snowflake.



Great job April - I hope you can figure out how to save it!!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

does anyone know if the parks have adult sized fleece-lined crocs with Mickey heads? I think they're called Mammoth.  I can get regular ones, but I'll wait till our trip if I can get some Disney style!!


----------



## billwendy

GrammaBelle said:


> does anyone know if the parks have adult sized fleece-lined crocs with Mickey heads? I think they're called Mammoth.  I can get regular ones, but I'll wait till our trip if I can get some Disney style!!



The only ones that I saw in the park (was just in DL though ) are the Mickey Croc bands in Black or tan for adults. - no lining.....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Guess where I may get to go Feb 25?  Then turn around and go back 3 weeks later!  Oh I am just praying DH boss sends him to the powerschool university this year.  The last two years it was at Disneyland so going to WDW for powerschool will be different for us.


----------



## erikawolf2004

PurpleEars said:


> On a warmer note, I saw that Emily's family has received their Big Give package. It is a Minnie inspired Patricia tunic for Emily's mom:
> 
> Front:


Super cool quilt!  I love the tunic...wish I had thought to do something like that for our trip.



PrincessKell said:


>





Stephres said:


> I



Both of the Cheerleaders are beautiful!



At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



This is so cute and fun!



tricia said:


> Growth chart:



All the Camo looks great and that growth chart is adorable.



MinnieVanMom said:


> The design is our last name as a snowflake.




This is sooo cool!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Busy, busy, busy!!  Been checking in on the thread for inspiration while trying to finish everything up for our trip.  I haven't posted any projects in a while, and since everything will be making its way to Florida this week, I guess I'll to post pictures of our projects in action at WDW.  However, you're in luck!!  I just happened to snap an iPhone pic of the custom I made tonight...






  Yep, even our Pliko got a custom!!  The bottom of the cover was torn and looking icky, so I used a scrap to Disney it up a bit.  Pretty sure my non-Disney people will roll their eyes right out of their heads when they see it in our pics.  

I also made this:









A fun, little sparkly reversible headband with a jeweled tiara for...ME!!  I'd show it on my head, but my hair is a hot mess right now, and I'm just not camera ready. 



LOVE the little Minnie hat posted.  I saw those in store, too, and I thought they were adorable.  I, too, was thinking about how I could make that at home. 

Keep posting!!  Almost finished here!!!!


----------



## billwendy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Busy, busy, busy!!  Been checking in on the thread for inspiration while trying to finish everything up for our trip.  I haven't posted any projects in a while, and since everything will be making its way to Florida this week, I guess I'll to post pictures of our projects in action at WDW.  However, you're in luck!!  I just happened to snap an iPhone pic of the custom I made tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even our Pliko got a custom!!  The bottom of the cover was torn and looking icky, so I used a scrap to Disney it up a bit.  Pretty sure my non-Disney people will roll their eyes right out of their heads when they see it in our pics.
> 
> I also made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun, little sparkly reversible headband with a jeweled tiara for...ME!!  I'd show it on my head, but my hair is a hot mess right now, and I'm just not camera ready.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the little Minnie hat posted.  I saw those in store, too, and I thought they were adorable.  I, too, was thinking about how I could make that at home.
> 
> Keep posting!!  Almost finished here!!!!



AWESOME!! you go girl!!! I wanna see you wearing that sparkly princess headband!!! Haha!!!! 

On another note, my FIL met with the radiologists at Fox Chase Cancer Center today, and they recommended that he get surgery instead of radiation. This was an answer to prayer as he really didnt know which option would be the best for him. So Praise the Lord! So, now the surgery has to be scheduled.

On a 3rd note, I want to make my cousin, Sue (the mom of Tim, Eliz and Hannah) a rag quilt for Christmas. Her oldest is getting married on 1/2/11. I was thinking of putting squares with a mickey/minnie head that have her kids names on them. Im not sure what size to make the squares or the heads - 4x4? 5x7? Thoughts???


----------



## PurpleEars

At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



That's a cute idea. I will file it under "if we go during the winter" idea - though I know DH will want to bring/wear our Fantasmic Mickey (sorceror) ears if we go in the winter again!



tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":



Wow, the Camos look great. The growth chart is cute and the jammies look comfy and warm. That's a great idea with the jeans. You must have been very busy at the sewing machine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine?
> 
> The design is our last name as a snowflake.



I have never thought of doing a snowflake with a name before - it looks great. I hope you can get the file to save!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I love the tunic...wish I had thought to do something like that for our trip.



Thanks Erika - it doesn't take that long to make the tunic. I am sure you can find time to make one (or a few!) for yourself. It would be cute if you can make some with trims (facings) that match with your DD's outfits!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I also made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun, little sparkly reversible headband with a jeweled tiara for...ME!!  I'd show it on my head, but my hair is a hot mess right now, and I'm just not camera ready.



The headband idea is great! Looking forward to seeing pictures of it "in action."



billwendy said:


> AWESOME!! you go girl!!! I wanna see you wearing that sparkly princess headband!!! Haha!!!!
> 
> On another note, my FIL met with the radiologists at Fox Chase Cancer Center today, and they recommended that he get surgery instead of radiation. This was an answer to prayer as he really didnt know which option would be the best for him. So Praise the Lord! So, now the surgery has to be scheduled.
> 
> On a 3rd note, I want to make my cousin, Sue (the mom of Tim, Eliz and Hannah) a rag quilt for Christmas. Her oldest is getting married on 1/2/11. I was thinking of putting squares with a mickey/minnie head that have her kids names on them. Im not sure what size to make the squares or the heads - 4x4? 5x7? Thoughts???



I am glad to hear that your prayer was answered. I don't know if this is going to be helpful to you - I used 4x4 Mickey head applique on 6x6 blocks (finished size - so they started out as 6.5x6.5) on my quilt. It may give you something to visualize what different sizes look like.


----------



## visitingapril09

Disney on Ice tomorrow night!!!!! I am so excited. This will truly put me in the mood all the more.


----------



## effervescent

PurpleEars said:


> effervescent - I like the shirts and outfits you've made. I think it is great that you made something for yourself too!
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time in the last week working on my signature quilt because we've had a cold snap and I want an extra quilt on the bed. It snowed just about every day last week. Today's HIGH temperature was -20 degrees C (or -4 degrees F) with the wind it felt like -30 degrees C (-22 degrees F). At least I am happy to say that it is done!



Thank you!  I love making Disney stuff for me - I've started not to care what other people think.    I actually wore the Minnie Belle shirt to JoAnn's the other day and got quite a few compliments on it.

I absolutely adore your quilt.  I'm going to have to show DH your pics - I was trying to tell him about it and he didn't "get" it.  Was it hard to digitize the signatures?  I'm debating going that route because I think the sharpies will fade out over time.



PrincessKell said:


> Here is a picture of Peachy from Cheer this season. She has already suggested some outfits for Disneyland. hahaha Always thinking ahead. She also suggested I go on the DIS "to get some great looks" for her to wear. haha



She is so sweet!  I'm sure you're very proud of her.  



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!



She's a sweetheart too!  Another proud mama!



miprender said:


> All so sweet. I love the belle minnie



Thanks!



Granna4679 said:


> Effervescent - the applique came from emblibrary.  They have beautiful appliques.



Thank you, I'll have to browse through there.  I've found that collecting designs is addicting!



tricia said:


> Everything is great, but I love the Tinkerbell T-Shirt.



Thanks!  That was pre-embroidery machine, but I added lots of pixie dust to it.  Tinkerbell should sparkle!



PrincessKell said:


> Oh Cheerleading is amazing for her! She loves it. Its the one thing that she wants to do. Its great because its a team sport but she is still on her own, you know.  She loves everything about it. It took a bit for her to get used to it, but now she doesn't want to stop. Peach can't wait until they go to competition next month.  Of course part of that is because they want to place and get a bid for nationals at Disneyland, but I have made sure she knows its about doing her best no matter what happens. This was probably the best thing I did for her all year. Its so great to see her smile all the time with it!



That is so awesome!  I love it when they find that one thing that they absolutely love to do.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> *Use a good stabilizer*, check your tension and don't give up.  I think your machine is new but also clean out the case often and rethread if there is even a doubt.  Remind, what kind of machine did you get?



Yes to the bolded - most of my issues went away when I gave in and bought some Sulky!



At World's End said:


>



I love this!  It is just so cute, great job!



tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Camo I did for a customers grandchildren (the infant stuff is missing as there was a baby shower last week and they gave it to the mom then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":



Wow you have been busy!  Everything looks wonderful!  I especially love the camo dresses.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess where I may get to go Feb 25?  Then turn around and go back 3 weeks later!  Oh I am just praying DH boss sends him to the powerschool university this year.  The last two years it was at Disneyland so going to WDW for powerschool will be different for us.



Crossing my fingers for ya!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


>



Cute stuff!  Can't wait to see action shots of the headband.



visitingapril09 said:


> Disney on Ice tomorrow night!!!!! I am so excited. This will truly put me in the mood all the more.



  We went last week, it was awesome!  It was great to have that touch of Disney for a couple hours.  Have a great time!


----------



## NiniMorris

Where can I get some pink balloons to release at Disney?  We have gotten permission for a very small balloon release on the anniversary of Little Helen becoming an angel, but I need to know where I can get some pink balloons while we are there.  We are staying at CSR.  And the day in question we will be at Animal Kingdom (no balloon release there) and having dinner at Chef Mickey's.  That night we will be at Epcot for yet another Illuminations viewing.  We aren't 100% sure where the release will happen, but Disney has given us a couple of suggestions.

So...where can we find non Disney specific pink balloons?


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



Cute idea!



tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Camo I did for a customers grandchildren (the infant stuff is missing as there was a baby shower last week and they gave it to the mom then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":



Tricia - love all the camo.  The growth chart is sooo cute.  Is that for the same person you made all of the baby items a few weeks back?

Love the idea for patching the used jeans...now if I could only figure out how to keep my DGDs in the same size until their jeans actually wear out.  They grow tooooo fast!



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine?
> 
> The design is our last name as a snowflake.



That is awesome....if you figure it out...I know one person  that would pay you to make one for her!!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Busy, busy, busy!!  Been checking in on the thread for inspiration while trying to finish everything up for our trip.  I haven't posted any projects in a while, and since everything will be making its way to Florida this week, I guess I'll to post pictures of our projects in action at WDW.  However, you're in luck!!  I just happened to snap an iPhone pic of the custom I made tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even our Pliko got a custom!!  The bottom of the cover was torn and looking icky, so I used a scrap to Disney it up a bit.  *Pretty sure my non-Disney people will roll their eyes right out of their heads when they see it in our pics.  *
> I also made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun, little sparkly reversible headband with a jeweled tiara for...ME!!  I'd show it on my head, but my hair is a hot mess right now, and I'm just not camera ready.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the little Minnie hat posted.  I saw those in store, too, and I thought they were adorable.  I, too, was thinking about how I could make that at home.
> 
> Keep posting!!  Almost finished here!!!!



What???? There are non-Disney loving people?????  No way!  
Can't wait to see pics in the headband...cute idea!



billwendy said:


> AWESOME!! you go girl!!! I wanna see you wearing that sparkly princess headband!!! Haha!!!!
> 
> On another note, my FIL met with the radiologists at Fox Chase Cancer Center today, and they recommended that he get surgery instead of radiation. This was an answer to prayer as he really didnt know which option would be the best for him. So Praise the Lord! So, now the surgery has to be scheduled.
> 
> On a 3rd note, I want to make my cousin, Sue (the mom of Tim, Eliz and Hannah) a rag quilt for Christmas. Her oldest is getting married on 1/2/11. I was thinking of putting squares with a mickey/minnie head that have her kids names on them. Im not sure what size to make the squares or the heads - 4x4? 5x7? Thoughts???



So happy for your FIL...isn't it great when answers just fall in your lap?

I would say do 4 x 4 heads on a 6 x 6 square too.  



effervescent said:


> Thank you, I'll have to browse through there.  I've found that collecting designs is addicting!
> 
> We went last week, it was awesome!  It was great to have that touch of Disney for a couple hours.  Have a great time!



I think collecting designs has become my new hobby too....not using them, just collecting them!

We went to Disney on Ice in April....my DGDs loved, loved, loved it!  

Nini- no help on where to buy the pink balloons but what a sweet thing that will be for your family to do.....Please post pictures when you do it!!!


----------



## aboveH20

At World's End said:


> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



I love it.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  I hope you get back to DLP soon.



Well. . . . eventually I'll have another birthday ending in zero, so may have to go back then.



tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":



Very nice.  While you were being creative and industrious, I spent the day making reusable "socks" for my Swiffer. 



billwendy said:


> The only ones that I saw in the park (was just in DL though ) are the Mickey Croc bands in Black or tan for adults. - no lining.....



I have 3 DL questions for you.

1.  Did you go on the roller coaster.  My eyes were closed the whole time so I don't know if I liked it or not. 

2.  Did you go on the ferris wheel?   I DID NOT like all the movement.  I wanted something to grab onto.

3.  I don't know how new World of Color is.  I'm not very familiar with it.  Did you see it?  <---California groovin'


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

NiniMorris said:


> Where can I get some pink balloons to release at Disney?  We have gotten permission for a very small balloon release on the anniversary of Little Helen becoming an angel, but I need to know where I can get some pink balloons while we are there.  We are staying at CSR.  And the day in question we will be at Animal Kingdom (no balloon release there) and having dinner at Chef Mickey's.  That night we will be at Epcot for yet another Illuminations viewing.  We aren't 100% sure where the release will happen, but Disney has given us a couple of suggestions.
> 
> So...where can we find non Disney specific pink balloons?
> 
> 
> Nini



I received a bouquet of balloons for my birthday from the Yacht Club.  Some of them were just plain balloons.  You may just ask at CSR when you get there.  They may just give you some, or at least they might have a better idea of where you could find them.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine?
> 
> The design is our last name as a snowflake.



Really cool April.  I hope you figure out how to use it.



erikawolf2004 said:


> All the Camo looks great and that growth chart is adorable.



Thank you.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Busy, busy, busy!!  Been checking in on the thread for inspiration while trying to finish everything up for our trip.  I haven't posted any projects in a while, and since everything will be making its way to Florida this week, I guess I'll to post pictures of our projects in action at WDW.  However, you're in luck!!  I just happened to snap an iPhone pic of the custom I made tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even our Pliko got a custom!!  The bottom of the cover was torn and looking icky, so I used a scrap to Disney it up a bit.  Pretty sure my non-Disney people will roll their eyes right out of their heads when they see it in our pics.
> 
> I also made this:



Very good way to repair the stroller.  And I too can't wait to see a pic of you proudly wearing the headband at WDW.




PurpleEars said:


> Wow, the Camos look great. The growth chart is cute and the jammies look comfy and warm. That's a great idea with the jeans. You must have been very busy at the sewing machine.



Thanks.  I have been very busy at the machine lately.  My DH is starting to feel neglected, cause as soon as I come home from work I start dinner and turn on my machine.



effervescent said:


> Wow you have been busy!  Everything looks wonderful!  I especially love the camo dresses.



Those are my fav too.  Unfortunately, I don't have any girls.



Granna4679 said:


> Tricia - love all the camo.  The growth chart is sooo cute.  Is that for the same person you made all of the baby items a few weeks back?
> 
> Love the idea for patching the used jeans...now if I could only figure out how to keep my DGDs in the same size until their jeans actually wear out.  They grow tooooo fast!



It is for the same person who is getting the newborn size camo dress, and a camo top and pants.  But not the same person who I made the whole mess of clothes for that also had the LoveChirp embroidery on it.

My guys usually grow too fast also, but my oldest is 13 now.  He put on some weight over the summer, and then lost it again in Sept. and Oct., so I had to go downstairs and pull out some jeans that I had already put away.  His new stuff was too big, and I had to bring out some of the older, smaller stuff.  (a problem I wish I had some days)



aboveH20 said:


> Very nice.  While you were being creative and industrious, I spent the day making reusable "socks" for my Swiffer.



Thanks, and the swiffer socks may not be creative, but they are certainly industrious and useful.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I love all of the stuff that has been posted lately.  Wish I had time to go back and quote but I've got to get ready for work.

Here is an A-line dress that I finished for Alexa last night to wear for Thanksgiving.  She picked out the fabric.  It looks one strap is wider than the other but it really isn't.


----------



## billwendy

Nini - I would call your hotel and ask. I have seen them deliver plain balloons to rooms for birthday's before. Will you have a car? Maybe there is a party store near by or What about one of those florists or gift basket companies?? Hugs to you all!






aboveH20 said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. . . . eventually I'll have another birthday ending in zero, so may have to go back then.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.  While you were being creative and industrious, I spent the day making reusable "socks" for my Swiffer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 DL questions for you.
> 
> 1.  Did you go on the roller coaster.  My eyes were closed the whole time so I don't know if I liked it or not.
> 
> 2.  Did you go on the ferris wheel?   I DID NOT like all the movement.  I wanted something to grab onto.
> 
> 3.  I don't know how new World of Color is.  I'm not very familiar with it.  Did you see it?  <---California groovin'



YES - California Screamin is my favorite rollercoaster!!!
YES - I loved the ferris wheel, Billy not so much - lol
WOC came out in June I think - it is AMAZING!!! I wish we'd get it at WDW - I LOVE fountains, and these were incredibly cool and so colorful!!!!!!


----------



## wbarkhur

So much cute stuff made lately.  Just making a quick stop to say hi, we are having a great time in WDW.  The weather is great (its -4 at home with two feet of snow), the crowds are pretty crazy, but we are out of the parks for the rest of the week doing other things (beach, space center, ect.) and hope they are more managable next week.  Yesterday we were in DHS and it was nuts, the wait for TSM was 200 min at one point, the fast passes were gone by 10, ran out right before we got to the machines  Might try to see if we can get back later for it and TOT, we ran out of time because we had to get in line at 6 for the fantasmic show at 8.  On a happier note, I got a lot of compliments on the outfits yesterday.  I have seen a few kids wearing customs, but they were all made by someone else.  Will keep looking for anyone else.  I promise to post pics when I get home.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry for the drive by; will catch up on the thread tonight, I promise
I've been working on FSL ornaments for Christmas gifts, but also managed to get these done this week:

Thanksgiving outfits (they will be worn w/ matching brown shirts underneath, kiddos just didn't want to cooperate: (sorry for the quircky pose- also DS will not be wearing mickey balloon shorts w/ his ensemble LOL.)





And of course customs for Tangled:












DD will wear hers over a long sleeve T; simple, but effective- especially w/ all Heathersue's embroidery designs For those who don't know, the T-giving dress is a vida (a farbenmix pattern) and the Rapunzel dress is a simply sweet (by CarlaC avail at YCMT)


----------



## ireland_nicole

Granna4679 said:


> I finished my granddaughter's Christmas dresses this weekend.  We are going to see the Nutcracker Ballet in Houston Dec 17 so I made their Christmas dresses to fit that theme (of course they will also wear them to our big family get together and for Christmas Sunday @ church).  I am quite happy with how they turned out.  I had purchased the fabric online several months ago with no particular pattern in mind.  When I finally decided what to make, I didn't have enough of either one to make both so I made them opposite so they would be alike and yet different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Toy Story dress for someone else this weekend.


Wow- these are amazing!  Absolutely adore the nutcracker dresses!


aboveH20 said:


> And, I returned to my first love for Thanksgiving.  Felt and glue.  As a kid I could be happy for hours with felt and glue.  I read on the first page that we're supposed to show photos of EVERYTHING  , so here are my Thanksgiving place cards (made with Ferrerro Rocher chocolates).  I'd say they look better in person than photographed, but that's not true.  They look like they were made by a pre-schooler, but I don't care, I had fun.


I think they are super cute!



PurpleEars said:


> Front:



So cute; the tunic idea is great and I absolutely adore how the quilt turned out!



At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



Adorable!


tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Camo I did for a customers grandchildren (the infant stuff is missing as there was a baby shower last week and they gave it to the mom then)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growth chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyjamas with Easy Fits"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, "how to keep your teenager happy when his jeans tear just a little too much for comfort":


Love it All!!


MinnieVanMom said:


> This is the very first thing I have ever done in PE Design 8.  I followed the tutorial from sewforum and it came out on the screen.  Problem, I don't know how to get into my machine.  I tried save and it said can't be saved to card or machine?
> 
> The design is our last name as a snowflake.


Super cute- I hope you figure out how to do it!


PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Busy, busy, busy!!  Been checking in on the thread for inspiration while trying to finish everything up for our trip.  I haven't posted any projects in a while, and since everything will be making its way to Florida this week, I guess I'll to post pictures of our projects in action at WDW.  However, you're in luck!!  I just happened to snap an iPhone pic of the custom I made tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> Yep, even our Pliko got a custom!!  The bottom of the cover was torn and looking icky, so I used a scrap to Disney it up a bit.  Pretty sure my non-Disney people will roll their eyes right out of their heads when they see it in our pics.
> 
> I also made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fun, little sparkly reversible headband with a jeweled tiara for...ME!!  I'd show it on my head, but my hair is a hot mess right now, and I'm just not camera ready.
> QUOTE]
> Beter see a pic of you wearng it!
> 
> 
> 
> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an A-line dress that I finished for Alexa last night to wear for Thanksgiving.  She picked out the fabric.  It looks one strap is wider than the other but it really isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
Click to expand...


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> YES - California Screamin is my favorite rollercoaster!!!
> YES - I loved the ferris wheel, Billy not so much - lol
> WOC came out in June I think - it is AMAZING!!! I wish we'd get it at WDW - I LOVE fountains, and these were incredibly cool and so colorful!!!!!!



You are brave.  Very, very brave.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We're going on a cruise in a few days, so I've been busy this week sewing for Rebecca.  My goal is for her to have a play outfit to wear every day, and some dresses for dinner, with 2 of those little girl formal for the 2 formal nights.  This is my 2nd Feliz...I had made on e last year and she absolutely hated it.  This time I was originally going to keep it hidden until it was time to wear it, but she caught me doing the embroidery and loved it!  Go figure   When she tried it on for this pic, she didn't want to take it off.  The ship will be decorated for Christmas, so I decided to make some of her things Christmasy. 








This one is a pattern from  the latest issue of Australian Smocking & Embroidery.  My true love for sewing things for little girls is hand smocking, something I've not done much of recently.  I still need to put in the hem, so it's a little long.  The close up really doesn't do it justice, it looks prettier in person.








Now that my dresses are done, the playclothes will be faster, so hopefully I can get a bunch of fun things done for her.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!

Thanksgiving shirts!





BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch





Hollywood Studios









Animal Kingdom









Dinner at O'hanna





Epcot





Magic Kingdom 





Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at O'hanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)



WOW!!! They are totally AWESOME!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

aboveH20 said:


> I love your clothes for the Big Give.  The wearers will look terrific.
> 
> Your Halloween costumes and treat bags are wonderful.  Makes me miss the days of making costumes for my sons.
> 
> The headbands intrigue me.  Makes me wonder if they're like roses on cakes -- very impressive, but once you learn how to do it surprisingly easy.  (Hope that didn't come across as a putdown.  I guess that's the way I look at a lot of crafts -- wonder how they're done and which ones involve _ultimate skill _and patience and which ones can be accomplished with _time_ and patience.)





teresajoy said:


> Jenny, I lost your quote. I love those outfits and the headbands are so pretty! I always think I'd like to try those.






erikawolf2004 said:


> These all came out great, Love the costumes and those headbands are super cute...where did you find the directions for that?



Thanks!  The headbands are from YCMT (Woven headbands).  I also found a you tube video after I had bought the headbands.  

You are right about those headbands..it is easy once you learn how to do it.  The first one took me over an hour, but each one has gotten easier.  My daughter loves them, and wants them in all different colors to match her wardrobe.



erikawolf2004 said:


>



Very cute..I love the Vida pattern!  Your daughter is adorable.




effervescent said:


> I finally got somewhere that I could get the pictures uploaded, so I'll share what I've got.  Hopefully I'll get the monorail shirt done tomorrow and the turkey day outfits cut out.
> 
> These are the shirts and outfits I did for the last Big Give:



The tinkerbell outfits are adorable...and I love glittery fabric.  I also love the Prince Charming shirt..and Minnie as Belle shirt.  I have been wanting to make my daughter a Minnie as princesses outfit but never did get around it..maybe for our trip next year.




NiniMorris said:


> Finally!  Yes, Finally!  136 out of 137 shirts are done!  (I still have to decide and buy the design for the last one.)
> 
> So, I'm getting ready to 'clean' them up and take pictures...and the batteries are dead in my camera...or at least all most dead.  My goal was to have them all photographed by now.  I am not sure if I am going to have time to get pictures now, so may have to wait until we get back.
> 
> I managed to get some fabric and cute trims for the Rosetta Ruffle Bag.  I want to get one made in Minnie Mouse colors for my DIL to use as a park bag.  Since it is a surprise, if I don't get it done it will be ok.
> 
> The stress of those last three shirts has taken its toll.  My neck is killing me!  Time for a discomfort pill, a short nap, dinner, hot bath and bedtime!  Tomorrow is going to be very productive and FUN!  Kids are out of school and we are in the final countdown for Disney...so excited....
> 
> 
> Nini



WOW..137 shirts!  That is a lot of sewing.  3 more days..I hope you and your family have a wonderful trip.



cogero said:


> So I am finally playing with my new machine and so far so good. Some of it has been user error but nothing major. I have learned that it does not like the cheap tree skirt I bought so. That was tossed and I am making one now out of a flour sack towel I bought at Wally World.
> 
> I am even using my first downloaded design.I should be able to post a picture in a day or so.
> 
> This is for our Disney World Tree since we are actually spending Xmas there.



Yay on the new machine!  Can't wait to see the tree skirt.



erikawolf2004 said:


>



I love how that turned out!  What a brilliant idea.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> WOW!!! They are totally AWESOME!!!



Thanks!!!  I am exhausted!!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Granna4679 said:


> Yep...here too.  We will be @ Toys R Us at 10 on Thursday night and have stores lined up from then until 6 @ JoAnn's.  Then we have to pick up the granddaughters from babysitter.  I guess you know we will be napping right along with them that afternoon....
> 
> These are awesome outfits.  I especially love the costumes.  Adorable.
> My DD has been making hair bows to match all of the outfits I have been making and she informed me this morning that she had learned how to make these same headbands...YAY!  Now I have something to put with the older girls outfits!  Love them.



Wow..10pm all the way to 6am..that is a lot of shopping!  Last year, I went to ToysRus with a friend at around 9:30pm...took a look at the line, and we decided to just go back home.  I hope you have fun shopping on Friday!   Thanks for the compliments on the outfit and costumes.



Granna4679 said:


>



The nutcracker dress is beautiful, and I love that embroidery!  I hope you and your granddaughter enjoy the ballet.  I really should plan on taking my daughter next year.  





billwendy said:


> Hey -have you guys seen this before - so cute!! Perfect gift or stocking stuffer!!! Someone is making them for Emily's brothers, but I hadnt even heard of one before that!! So ADORABLE!!
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Sewing-for-Kids/sewn-toy-car-holder



I love that..never seen it, but I am thinking I could make a few of these as gifts!



aboveH20 said:


>



I think they are really cute, and those are my favorite chocolates!



PurpleEars said:


>



WOW!!!!  I LOVE the quilt!!!!!!  



Stephres said:


> I am later than Heather, ya'll probably don't even remember me any more!
> 
> I have been working two jobs and have had no time for sewing. I have also noticed this weekend that Megan is refusing to wear any customs at all. When I was looking for longer pants I noticed she hasn't worn a single thing I've made since our last trip to Disney. So I guess I am going to start doing more big gives when I have time and find kids who appreciate me, lol!
> 
> I love the nutcracker dresses! So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Here is Megan at her cheerleading competition. I wasn't totally prepared to be a cheer mom but got into it a little toward the end. I still can't style her hair properly and the coach had to do it for me. The kid has a lot of hair that doesn't want to be tamed! Oh, they won 3rd place!



I remember you!  Looks like you have been busy...and I can't believe how grown up Megan looks. 



tricia said:


> Gotta love Phineas.
> 
> Great Jessie and Woody Costumes..



Thanks!!



tricia said:


> Embroidery question:
> 
> How often do you change the needle on an embroidery machine?



Probably not often enough!  I just made almost 10 designs and I haven't changed the needles and I probably should.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

At World's End said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, and I'm so in awe of you talented ladies!
> 
> I wanted to share my simple, EASY little project for my family.  We will be there in January, and I'm anticipating cold temps.  I saw a cute Minnie hat at WalMart, but I decided to make my own.  My DH and boys will have their own (without the bow!)



What a cute idea..and looks like it will be fun to make.  




tricia said:


> Been working frantically to finish stuff for Christmas.  Here are a few things from the weekend.
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imke Camo Shirt with Hood:



Love the Camo shirt with hood!  I have the Imke pattern but have not made anything yet..love everything that you have made.  Do you make your own labels for your clothes..if not, where do you order them from?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

First thank you all for the encouragement on the snowflake design.  I did get it saved and have learned so much in just a few days.  Anita, of course I am going to make a design for you, if you will let me.  Do you just want your name?

The good news!!!!
We are going to WDW in Feb.  DH is going to powerschool again and this year it is at WDW!  And we are staying at AKL for one night on the Platinum dining plan.    I have to get DD to come up from Boca to babysit DS for me because they don't have enough tours for kids under 10.


----------



## Cibahwewah

We leave Friday morning, and I still have 1 project to finish (pajama pants for the kiddos).  I promise to post pics of all the customs when we return.  FYI, check out the Theme Park Strategies forum, "You might be a DIS-er if" thread, page 4.  I gave a shout out to all you inspirational ladies...


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> First thank you all for the encouragement on the snowflake design.  I did get it saved and have learned so much in just a few days.  Anita, of course I am going to make a design for you, if you will let me.  Do you just want your name?
> 
> The good news!!!!
> We are going to WDW in Feb.  DH is going to powerschool again and this year it is at WDW!  And we are staying at AKL for one night on the Platinum dining plan.    I have to get DD to come up from Boca to babysit DS for me because they don't have enough tours for kids under 10.



Hi APril!!

What is Powerschool? I wish I could come and watch Hunter for you!!! He seems like such a sweetheart!!!

Congrads on your snowflake!!!!!!!! It looks amazing!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?


----------



## PurpleEars

effervescent said:


> Thank you!  I love making Disney stuff for me - I've started not to care what other people think.    I actually wore the Minnie Belle shirt to JoAnn's the other day and got quite a few compliments on it.
> 
> I absolutely adore your quilt.  I'm going to have to show DH your pics - I was trying to tell him about it and he didn't "get" it.  Was it hard to digitize the signatures?  I'm debating going that route because I think the sharpies will fade out over time.



Yay! Another person that makes Disney stuff for an adult. For a while I thought I was crazy because I had all these ideas for Disney clothing for adults. The digitizing was not too difficult using Stitch Era, though I have a little bit of experience manipulating graphics before. I am still trying to decide between auto digitizing vs. "hand digitizing". Auto is much faster (very easy) but I like the outcomes of my hand digitized files better. I think it is partly because I am restricted to a 4x4 hoop though.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all of the stuff that has been posted lately.  Wish I had time to go back and quote but I've got to get ready for work.
> 
> Here is an A-line dress that I finished for Alexa last night to wear for Thanksgiving.  She picked out the fabric.  It looks one strap is wider than the other but it really isn't.



I love the fabric!



ireland_nicole said:


> And of course customs for Tangled:



You must have been busy - I chose to include the customs for Tangled because I thought they look great!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Both of these are beautiful dresses. The hand smocking is gorgeous!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!
> Animal Kingdom



Oh my, you must have been very busy. Of all the outfits I have to say I like the Animal Kingdom ones the best!



MinnieVanMom said:


> First thank you all for the encouragement on the snowflake design.  I did get it saved and have learned so much in just a few days.  Anita, of course I am going to make a design for you, if you will let me.  Do you just want your name?
> 
> The good news!!!!
> We are going to WDW in Feb.  DH is going to powerschool again and this year it is at WDW!  And we are staying at AKL for one night on the Platinum dining plan.    I have to get DD to come up from Boca to babysit DS for me because they don't have enough tours for kids under 10.



I am glad that you got the file to save. That's exciting news on going to WDW in Febraury - and doing the Platinum dining plan!!

I have a question about eyelet setters/pliers/punch for metal eyelet pieces. Has anyone used them on fabric before? Most of the ones I found were for scrapbooking. Do you think they would work for fabric? I am terrible at hitting straight down with the hammer so my test eyelets look funny. I wonder if there is an easier way to set them in and make them look good. I would appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?



 you crack me up!!!!!


HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

PurpleEars said:


> Oh my, you must have been very busy. Of all the outfits I have to say I like the Animal Kingdom ones the best!



Thanks!!  I love those too!!!  Heather Sue's designs!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ireland_nicole said:


> And of course customs for Tangled:



Everything looks great, but that Tangled dress is my favorite.  I just saw that fabric today at Joann's....so cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



These are just Lovely!  Oh the smocking...is that hard...looks involved, but I love smocking!!!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanksgiving shirts!



They are all great!!!  Next year I will get around to the Turkey's they are so cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?



This is so funny...I was just thinking today that I need to start planning our next trip, because I have so many ideas in my head for the next trip...I refuse to do anymore for this trip...except the few adult tees that I'm doing this weekend.  Our next trip won't be until 2012  So I don't think you are crazy...because I'm right there with you in crazytown



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Super cute!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

It just took me almost 3 hours to do two tshirts for my boys. OMG I have never ever used such a crummy design! Granted I have only had my machine a few months (but have over a million stitches already... )... but WOW! It was nothing like all the ones from Heather Sue that I have used. The darn tack down stitches were horrible and my fabric kept tearing away after I would trim it, there were so many thread changes. Just all around bad! Anyhow, just wanted to share my frustration because I knew yall would understand. DH just said that he didn't understand why the kids need Thanksgiving outfits anyway. LoL. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! I'm very thankful for this board, I feel right at home with all your Disney and sewing lovers


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> It just took me almost 3 hours to do two tshirts for my boys. OMG I have never ever used such a crummy design! Granted I have only had my machine a few months (but have over a million stitches already... )... but WOW! It was nothing like all the ones from Heather Sue that I have used. The darn tack down stitches were horrible and my fabric kept tearing away after I would trim it, there were so many thread changes. Just all around bad! Anyhow, just wanted to share my frustration because I knew yall would understand. DH just said that he didn't understand why the kids need Thanksgiving outfits anyway. LoL. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! I'm very thankful for this board, I feel right at home with all your Disney and sewing lovers




DITTO!  I sometimes think some designers should be ashamed to take money for their  quality of work. I am a design snob and freely admit it!  I will never again take an untested design and put it on a shirt without testing it first!


+++++++++++

On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)

I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
> And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh, Nini, I'm sorry.  I hope you feel better soon!  You've worked so hard getting ready for this.  Take lots of Vitamin C, it might help keep it from getting worse.  

I do have to tell you, you're my hero for making all those shirts!  I got sick of babysitting the machine on the 12 I made for my friends and I last month, and those were adult sizes!  I can't imagine the stress of the little kid sizes...I told my Pooh sized friend her 2XL shirts were lots more fun to make than our XS friend!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Nini
I had a great quote and my iPad lost it grrr.  Anyway, send someone to a 24 hour pharmacy asap and get zicam.  It really helps but has to be taken within 12 hours of symptoms.  Be extra careful with everyones handwahing/sanitizing.  Go to a local urgent care tomorrow if concerned about breathing, etc.  They may be able to order something before you leave.


----------



## livndisney

Happy Turkey to all my friends on the Disboutique board


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all of the stuff that has been posted lately.  Wish I had time to go back and quote but I've got to get ready for work.
> 
> Here is an A-line dress that I finished for Alexa last night to wear for Thanksgiving.  She picked out the fabric.  It looks one strap is wider than the other but it really isn't.


I love the fabric and the straps look fine.  Alexa is very cute and the dress fabric is wonderful



billwendy said:


> YES - California Screamin is my favorite rollercoaster!!!
> YES - I loved the ferris wheel, Billy not so much - lol
> WOC came out in June I think - it is AMAZING!!! I wish we'd get it at WDW - I LOVE fountains, and these were incredibly cool and so colorful!!!!!!


The ferris Wheel is so much fun, we scream the entire time.



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanksgiving outfits (they will be worn w/ matching brown shirts underneath, kiddos just didn't want to cooperate: (sorry for the quircky pose- also DS will not be wearing mickey balloon shorts w/ his ensemble LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course customs for Tangled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD will wear hers over a long sleeve T; simple, but effective- especially w/ all Heathersue's embroidery designs For those who don't know, the T-giving dress is a vida (a farbenmix pattern) and the Rapunzel dress is a simply sweet (by CarlaC avail at YCMT)


The tangled outfits are so cute.  I think the frog is just super.  Where are you going to see the movie?  You have been very busy!  How is the fls work going?  Love it all.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We're going on a cruise in a few days, so I've been busy this week sewing for Rebecca.  My goal is for her to have a play outfit to wear every day, and some dresses for dinner, with 2 of those little girl formal for the 2 formal nights.  This is my 2nd Feliz...I had made on e last year and she absolutely hated it.  This time I was originally going to keep it hidden until it was time to wear it, but she caught me doing the embroidery and loved it!  Go figure   When she tried it on for this pic, she didn't want to take it off.  The ship will be decorated for Christmas, so I decided to make some of her things Christmasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a pattern from  the latest issue of Australian Smocking & Embroidery.  My true love for sewing things for little girls is hand smocking, something I've not done much of recently.  I still need to put in the hem, so it's a little long.  The close up really doesn't do it justice, it looks prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my dresses are done, the playclothes will be faster, so hopefully I can get a bunch of fun things done for her.


The smocking by hand is truly a lost art.  You are so talented to do that.  All the dresses are lovely.  I know the playclothes will go super fast.  Wonderful and amazing work.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at O'hanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)


Whew!  Everyone has been busy and you also.  I love the film work pattern and all the customs are so cute.  I don't know how you get it all done!  Super work on all the clothing.



billwendy said:


> Hi APril!!
> 
> What is Powerschool? I wish I could come and watch Hunter for you!!! He seems like such a sweetheart!!!
> 
> Congrads on your snowflake!!!!!!!! It looks amazing!!


Wendy, you are so sweet and I wish you could come too.  What are you and Bill doing Feb 25?  Powerschool is a software that many school uses.  DH boss has been teaching it since for decades and our district uses the software.  It extrapolates information about the students??  Tech talk, Tech Talk, tech talk....but it is held in WDW.  We have gone to DL for the past two years but this year they didn't have it there.  So we are going to WDW for powerschool.  We are doing the platinum plan but it only works if we have DD or a good friend to watch Hunter for us one of the days.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> DITTO!  I sometimes think some designers should be ashamed to take money for their  quality of work. I am a design snob and freely admit it!  I will never again take an untested design and put it on a shirt without testing it first!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++
> 
> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
> And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!
> 
> 
> Nini


Oh Nini,
You have been working so hard and not taking care of yourself.  I am so sorry you are sick, I hope you can feel better.  I can tell you have put your heart and soul into this trip.  Our prayers are with you that you feel better.


livndisney said:


> Happy Turkey to all my friends on the Disboutique board



And to you and yours.


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> DITTO!  I sometimes think some designers should be ashamed to take money for their  quality of work. I am a design snob and freely admit it!  I will never again take an untested design and put it on a shirt without testing it first!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++
> 
> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
> And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!
> 
> 
> Nini



NINI~! You cant be sick!!! Okay but if you are dont panic - lets see - I like to take EmergenC - I put a packet of it in a dixie cup and fill with water - its like a little orange fizzie drink that packs a punch of Vit C!!! If I do it right away 3x the first day it seems to lessen the symptoms and length of the cold. I also use the gross Neti Pot nasal wash - if you arent totally plugged up, it helps to wash that gunk out of your sinusus!!!! Helps from letting it get infected. I would also definately go to the URgent Care center today if you can - they will be able to tell if there is any infection brewing and set you up with everything - antibiotics,cough medicine, and inhaler etc!!! Tell them you are going on a big trip!!!!!!

AND  lots of prayers headed your way my friend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218




----------



## tricia

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the drive by; will catch up on the thread tonight, I promise
> I've been working on FSL ornaments for Christmas gifts, but also managed to get these done this week:
> 
> Thanksgiving outfits (they will be worn w/ matching brown shirts underneath, kiddos just didn't want to cooperate: (sorry for the quircky pose- also DS will not be wearing mickey balloon shorts w/ his ensemble LOL.)



but what is wrong with the balloon shorts?  Love the Vida, and the Tangled stuff is great too.  I didn't even know they had fabric out for that yet.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We're going on a cruise in a few days, so I've been busy this week sewing for Rebecca.  My goal is for her to have a play outfit to wear every day, and some dresses for dinner, with 2 of those little girl formal for the 2 formal nights.  This is my 2nd Feliz...I had made on e last year and she absolutely hated it.  This time I was originally going to keep it hidden until it was time to wear it, but she caught me doing the embroidery and loved it!  Go figure   When she tried it on for this pic, she didn't want to take it off.  The ship will be decorated for Christmas, so I decided to make some of her things Christmasy.




I love the Feliz   And the smocking is great.  My grandmother used to do that years ago, and I have all of her stuff, and some 1/2 finished projects, but she died years ago and I don't know what to do with the stuff.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Y
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)



Everything is great.  The steps will love his shirt.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love the Camo shirt with hood!  I have the Imke pattern but have not made anything yet..love everything that you have made.  Do you make your own labels for your clothes..if not, where do you order them from?



the Imke goes together really quick.  I did not make the labels that you see in those clothes, I ordered them from www.luckylabel.com  I think they were $60 for 100 of them, and they threw in 10 more, so about $.55 each.


----------



## jeniamt

_I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day. _







]


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!

Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!

_Allison LOVES Tinkerbell. Her room was done in Tink, and now that she is older it changed a little but still has Tink all over!! Of course, she loves harry potter as well! Her shirt size is medium (adult) XL for kids. Alli's favorite color is purple

Jake likes Chip 'n' Dale. Always has. His shirt size is medium mens. Jake likes blue.

Jonathon likes ALOT of Disney characters. Not sure there is a favorite. Toy Story, Cars, Stitch.... He is a 4/5 shirt. Jonathon likes blue, green, yellow. Can't narrow it down.

Christopher loves orange, and has a Tigger blanket he likes. He also crawls to Mickey. He is 6/9 months size.

My husband and I are both XL. (love to admit that) I LOVE LOVE LOVE mickey. Actually had a room done in disney till we had #3... so it went to the attic. But the nursery for all 4 has been disney babies! Brian likes GOOFY. Or at least Jake and I like to think so!_

Here is a link to their PTR - oh my gosh they are so adorable!!! So sweet!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596237

Her Daddy is active in the Navy, but having some health issues himself. They have had one heck of a year and really need a BREAK!!!! Can we do it????? Pretty please????

OOhh, how about some baby stuff too (wait till you see his little face)!!!!

Thank you everyone!!! I hope we can make their trip just a bit more special!!!


----------



## Raksha

soooo....I'm not a very good sewer...and I only have boys....so any ideas on what I can make to make our visit this spring a little more special?  I know I"m going to make some pajama pants for them....


----------



## cogero

I can do some shirts I think I have all the sizes here. They would be heat transfers


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> I can do some shirts I think I have all the sizes here. They would be heat transfers



Chiara!!!! That would be AMAZING!!!!! PM me and I'll give ya the address!!! WOO HOO!!!!!

Allison is a HUGE HARRY POTTER FAN!!! Anyone want to do something with that????????

This is so fun!!


----------



## cogero

I decided the kids needed turkey day shirts so I used my machine to make some. I will post pictures once I get my son dressed since his is white..


----------



## erikawolf2004

jeniamt said:


> _I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Ditto Ditto Ditto, I have enjoyed this group so much and it has given me so much inspiration!  I know for sure my DD wouldn't have 9 custom dresses for this trip that she just loves for our upcoming trip if it wasn't for all of you and your beautiful work!  Happy Holidays!

Nina-I hope you feel better so you can enjoy your trip!


----------



## erikawolf2004

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!
> 
> Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!
> :



This family touched my heart...I wish I could help, but life is going to be so crazy here before we leave in a few days.  I will try and help out with some of the Big Gives after the New Year.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I ran by Joann's yesturday and picked up some Ball Needles and got the variety pack, it there a size that is better for the tees than another?

Happy Gobble Gobble Day.  Counting all our Blessings!


----------



## billwendy

erikawolf2004 said:


> This family touched my heart...I wish I could help, but life is going to be so crazy here before we leave in a few days.  I will try and help out with some of the Big Gives after the New Year.



Awww - you are so sweet!!! Maybe just saying Hi on their PTR would be awesome to mom!!! Thanks so much for volunteering after your trip -that will be AWESOME!!!!! Have an AWESOME TRIP!!!


----------



## livndisney

Wendy, I replied on FB


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Wendy, I replied on FB



Thank you so much C!!!! Im getting the address and will pm it to ya!!!!

The older 2 kids will love the lanyards!!!!! Great idea!!!


----------



## jessica52877

jeniamt said:


> _I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Agreed! I have made the best friends here! Thank you everyone!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Nini
> I had a great quote and my iPad lost it grrr.  Anyway, send someone to a 24 hour pharmacy asap and get zicam.  It really helps but has to be taken within 12 hours of symptoms.  Be extra careful with everyones handwahing/sanitizing.  Go to a local urgent care tomorrow if concerned about breathing, etc.  They may be able to order something before you leave.





billwendy said:


> NINI~! You cant be sick!!! Okay but if you are dont panic - lets see - I like to take EmergenC - I put a packet of it in a dixie cup and fill with water - its like a little orange fizzie drink that packs a punch of Vit C!!! If I do it right away 3x the first day it seems to lessen the symptoms and length of the cold. I also use the gross Neti Pot nasal wash - if you arent totally plugged up, it helps to wash that gunk out of your sinusus!!!! Helps from letting it get infected. I would also definately go to the URgent Care center today if you can - they will be able to tell if there is any infection brewing and set you up with everything - antibiotics,cough medicine, and inhaler etc!!! Tell them you are going on a big trip!!!!!!
> 
> AND  lots of prayers headed your way my friend!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks for the ideas...but since I take immune suppressive drugs, I can't take any of those things....it works against the meds too much.  I have to have a negative pneumonia test before they will give me anything for bronchitis.  Strange I know...but one of my regular meds make me very susceptible to pneumonia, and they have to rule it out before they can treat the bronchitis...and since I have no fever, it is a given that it is just bronchitis...at least in my opinion.

This time it is just a bit different with the neck surgery.  (basically, the chest issues make me feel like there is something in my chest that won't come out, and the throat issues make me feel like there is something in my throat that I can't get rid of.  It makes it very difficult to control the urge to cough.  The more I cough, the more I loose my voice.  

I'm sure I will be fine...just have a bit of trouble sleeping because I feel like I can't breathe...but I know that Disney is pretty good medicine!

Sorry if I worried anyone with my 'middle of the night' ramblings.  I was frustrated that the stuff I took wasn't working, and I was really tired.

Off to work on adding a few buttons and work off some of that wonderful Thanksgiving meal....and then off to another Thanksgiving meal tonight...


Nini


----------



## visitingapril09

Last night we had an amazing evening at Disney on Ice. I made a Toy Story shirt for Andrew to wear. Here is a couple photos from this morning. The one from last night, at the show, is on my camera which is in the van, which is outside in all that snow! I will share it later! I don't know why they are sideways.....they aren't on photobucket?? Sorry.


----------



## erikawolf2004

billwendy said:


> Awww - you are so sweet!!! Maybe just saying Hi on their PTR would be awesome to mom!!! Thanks so much for volunteering after your trip -that will be AWESOME!!!!! Have an AWESOME TRIP!!!



Hi, I don't know if anyone ever gives used shirts?  We will be there Dec. 1-8, my DH and I both are wearing universal M shirts from Micheal's and I would be happy to wash and send some of the shirts to thier resort...if that is even possible?  These shirts will only have been worn once while there.

I am doing a Princess Head Minnie in Pink, Christmas Belle and Probably a Tiana one for me, then my DH will have a MVMCP one of some kind...haven't decided yet and a Mickey Pirate...I might do one or two others also, have to see how this weekend goes.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## aboveH20

ireland_nicole said:


> And of course customs for Tangled:



Incredible. I like the green creature. (I'm behind on kids movies and TV if it's someone I should know, sorry.)



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanksgiving shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at O'hanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)



It's a joy to see you work.  Beautifully done.



ireland_nicole said:


> How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?



Hmmm. . . .  I wonder if I'm behind making outfits for my grandchildren.  Will I ever catch up if I wait for my sons to find a girlfirends, get married, and *then *have kids? (Hopefully in the order.)   I wish I had young 'uns to sew for.  Enjoy!



NiniMorris said:


> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
> And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sending fresh air your way .  . breath deep.



jeniamt said:


> _I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



True for me as well.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!
> 
> Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!
> 
> My husband and I are both XL. (love to admit that) I LOVE LOVE LOVE mickey. Actually had a room done in disney till we had #3... so it went to the attic. But the nursery for all 4 has been disney babies! Brian likes GOOFY. Or at least Jake and I like to think so![/COLOR][/I]
> 
> Here is a link to their PTR - oh my gosh they are so adorable!!! So sweet!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596237
> 
> Her Daddy is active in the Navy, but having some health issues himself. They have had one heck of a year and really need a BREAK!!!! Can we do it????? Pretty please????




Navy?  I'll HAVE to do something.  I think it was part of the agreement when my son enlisted.  Let me recover from today and I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Raksha said:


> soooo....I'm not a very good sewer...and I only have boys....so any ideas on what I can make to make our visit this spring a little more special?  I know I"m going to make some pajama pants for them....


I make the bowling shirt for the boys and for DH I use the skilz for the bowling to make his match DS.  I then make a dress or skirt and top to match for me.  The boys are very good at wearing what I saw to wear and not complaining much.



visitingapril09 said:


> Last night we had an amazing evening at Disney on Ice. I made a Toy Story shirt for Andrew to wear. Here is a couple photos from this morning. The one from last night, at the show, is on my camera which is in the van, which is outside in all that snow! I will share it later! I don't know why they are sideways.....they aren't on photobucket?? Sorry.


That shirt is just so nice.  I am glad to see other boys who will wear a custom.  


MyDisneyTrio said:


> It just took me almost 3 hours to do two tshirts for my boys. OMG I have never ever used such a crummy design! Granted I have only had my machine a few months (but have over a million stitches already... )... but WOW! It was nothing like all the ones from Heather Sue that I have used. The darn tack down stitches were horrible and my fabric kept tearing away after I would trim it, there were so many thread changes. Just all around bad! Anyhow, just wanted to share my frustration because I knew yall would understand. DH just said that he didn't understand why the kids need Thanksgiving outfits anyway. LoL. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! I'm very thankful for this board, I feel right at home with all your Disney and sewing lovers


I just have to ask, what design gave you such a hard time?  i am sorry, it is sad when it doesn't go easy and when you want it to go well.  Heather does have good designs and feel free to vent anytime.



jeniamt said:


> _I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I am thankful for you and the sweet comments you make that lift others up.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

ireland_nicole said:


> How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?



We are planning a Christmas trip in 2011 and I am gathering my custom ideas, too.  Mostly though because I am sure it will take me that long to make them, since I'm such a novice!  My daughters grow so fast right now (5 and 2) I'm not sure how to plan for the growth!?
Erica


----------



## ireland_nicole

2girlsmommy said:


> We are planning a Christmas trip in 2011 and I am gathering my custom ideas, too.  Mostly though because I am sure it will take me that long to make them, since I'm such a novice!  My daughters grow so fast right now (5 and 2) I'm not sure how to plan for the growth!?
> Erica



I'll get back to everyone else's great stuff soon, I promise, but I wanted to comment on this before I missed it.  I'm planning to make all Caitie's stuff big by one size, but put elastic under the arms.  I'm either using a vida or a jumper style bodice (mostly Carla C's simply sweet) and thentweaking the skirts.  By using elastic, it will allow for a rangle of thicknesses underneath.Then I'm taking short sleeve t's and turtlenecks and long underwear (and leggings).  That way I'm prepared for everything.  Plus, if the weather is freezing the elastic will stretch to cover a sweatshirt too if really necerssary (wouldn't look ideal, but better than covering a custom


----------



## ireland_nicole

BTW- saw TANGLED today (at the local cinemark in 3D April)  It Was Awesome!  Amazon has the Mp3 download for the whole album for 3.99 today- I'm listening now


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Nini, you have to get better!!!  You've worked too hard to get sick now!!!  Sleep lots and drink plenty of fluid!!!



erikawolf2004 said:


> They are all great!!!  Next year I will get around to the Turkey's they are so cute!



thanks!!  We wore them again today to a family gathering.  




MinnieVanMom said:


> Whew!  Everyone has been busy and you also.  I love the film work pattern and all the customs are so cute.  I don't know how you get it all done!  Super work on all the clothing.



Thanks!!  The film took along time!!!  It was a ton of stitches but I was thrilled with how it turned out.  



tricia said:


> Everything is great.  The steps will love his shirt.



Thanks!!!  I hope so!!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> It's a joy to see you work.  Beautifully done.



Thanks!!


----------



## cogero

okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner. 

They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's






Both the kids


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> Nini



I am so sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I hope you will feel better by the time you leave. You have worked so hard on the shirts so I hope you get to enjoy the trip as planned.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!
> 
> Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!



Wendy - I thought about making something but I am concerned about the ship time. The package will need to cross the border so it will be very tight even if I manage to put something in the mail on Monday.



visitingapril09 said:


>



That's a nice shirt. I saw that BC got quite a bit of snow today! I hope you guys are staying warm!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

cogero said:


> okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner.
> 
> They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kids



Cute shirts!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

So is it worth it to go to Jo-Anns on Black friday?  I'd really like to get the $1.29 flannel and some Christmas prints cheap, but I was wondering how hard it is to get unless you're one of the first few people through the door.  Having a newborn this year, I can't really get there when the doors open.  Plus, how does that work?  Do you have to stalk people till they go to the cutting table?   From anyone's experience, did you find it was easy to get the fabric you came for?  Does it get ugly?  I'm not so great with crowds and get overwhelmed pretty easily.   I'm just wondering if its worth the effort.


----------



## jeniamt

I will be skipping Joannes but I am heading to Walmart at midnight. Some of the toy prices are too good to pass up. I am afraid to see what it will be like when I arrive. Hoping its not too crazy!


----------



## billwendy

erikawolf2004 said:


> Hi, I don't know if anyone ever gives used shirts?  We will be there Dec. 1-8, my DH and I both are wearing universal M shirts from Micheal's and I would be happy to wash and send some of the shirts to thier resort...if that is even possible?  These shirts will only have been worn once while there.
> 
> I am doing a Princess Head Minnie in Pink, Christmas Belle and Probably a Tiana one for me, then my DH will have a MVMCP one of some kind...haven't decided yet and a Mickey Pirate...I might do one or two others also, have to see how this weekend goes.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.



Hmm - I dont think people have done that before. I get where you are coming from, but Im just not sure. Maybe you'd want to ask cajunfan (lynn) or just pm the mom yourself??????

So very very genrous and kind of you!!!


aboveH20 said:


> Incredible. I like the green creature. (I'm behind on kids movies and TV if it's someone I should know, sorry.)
> 
> 
> 
> It's a joy to see you work.  Beautifully done.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. . . .  I wonder if I'm behind making outfits for my grandchildren.  Will I ever catch up if I wait for my sons to find a girlfirends, get married, and *then *have kids? (Hopefully in the order.)   I wish I had young 'uns to sew for.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending fresh air your way .  . breath deep.
> 
> 
> 
> True for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy?  I'll HAVE to do something.  I think it was part of the agreement when my son enlisted.  Let me recover from today and I'll take a look tomorrow.



Yes!!! NAVY!!!!!!!! I know a few things that you are great at making my friend!!!!!!!!!!! Lynn is going to make crayon rollups and send string back packs. But any other ideas you have would be awesome!!!!



cogero said:


> okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner.
> 
> They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kids



totally LOVE THEM!!! Adorable!!



PurpleEars said:


> Wendy - I thought about making something but I am concerned about the ship time. The package will need to cross the border so it will be very tight even if I manage to put something in the mail on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice shirt. I saw that BC got quite a bit of snow today! I hope you guys are staying warm!



Hmmm - what if you sent it directly to Give Kids the World???? Would that work???? So thoughtful of you to think this all out|!!! Thanks!!


----------



## visitingapril09

Diz-Mommy said:


> So is it worth it to go to Jo-Anns on Black friday?  I'd really like to get the $1.29 flannel and some Christmas prints cheap, but I was wondering how hard it is to get unless you're one of the first few people through the door.  Having a newborn this year, I can't really get there when the doors open.  Plus, how does that work?  Do you have to stalk people till they go to the cutting table?   From anyone's experience, did you find it was easy to get the fabric you came for?  Does it get ugly?  I'm not so great with crowds and get overwhelmed pretty easily.   I'm just wondering if its worth the effort.



Is 1.29 flannel on sale on line too??


----------



## Cibahwewah

jeniamt said:


> I just wanted to let everyone here know how thankful I am to all of you.  This thread has enriched my life, brought some laughs and given me a lot of inspiration.  I really didn't know what I was capable of creating until I stumbled upon you guys a few years ago looking for others who are obsessed with Disney and like to sew.  Thank you, thank you, thank you and have a blessed day.



Me too!  Due to this thread I went from not knowing how the heck a sewing machine works to making custom dresses and bows for my DD--one for each day of the trip.  Thank you for the inspiration!



visitingapril09 said:


> Is 1.29 flannel on sale on line too??



The online price is 1.79/yard.  There are two free shipping codes:  for orders above $35 it is EAD331, and also code FS329 has no minimum but is only good today (Thanksgiving Day).
I don't usually shop on Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to hold us up tomorrow morning because I just Had to have some flannel!
Off to WDW at 6am!  See ya in 10 days...unless I've got really good internet service while there!


----------



## *love*2*shop

anyone here make LArger sized customs? My daughter is only 9 but wears a 14/ 16/18..... thanks


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

visitingapril09 said:


> Is 1.29 flannel on sale on line too??



It's going to be 1.79 a yard online- totally worth it to me to avoid the crowds!!!


----------



## effervescent

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!
> 
> Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!
> 
> _Allison LOVES Tinkerbell. Her room was done in Tink, and now that she is older it changed a little but still has Tink all over!! Of course, she loves harry potter as well! Her shirt size is medium (adult) XL for kids. Alli's favorite color is purple
> 
> Jake likes Chip 'n' Dale. Always has. His shirt size is medium mens. Jake likes blue.
> 
> Jonathon likes ALOT of Disney characters. Not sure there is a favorite. Toy Story, Cars, Stitch.... He is a 4/5 shirt. Jonathon likes blue, green, yellow. Can't narrow it down.
> 
> Christopher loves orange, and has a Tigger blanket he likes. He also crawls to Mickey. He is 6/9 months size.
> 
> My husband and I are both XL. (love to admit that) I LOVE LOVE LOVE mickey. Actually had a room done in disney till we had #3... so it went to the attic. But the nursery for all 4 has been disney babies! Brian likes GOOFY. Or at least Jake and I like to think so!_
> 
> Here is a link to their PTR - oh my gosh they are so adorable!!! So sweet!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596237
> 
> Her Daddy is active in the Navy, but having some health issues himself. They have had one heck of a year and really need a BREAK!!!! Can we do it????? Pretty please????
> 
> OOhh, how about some baby stuff too (wait till you see his little face)!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!!! I hope we can make their trip just a bit more special!!!



Ok I was just browsing this thread before bed but I just have to respond to this.  I have my own little Alison-the-Tinkerbell-lover.   I could get some simple shirts done over the weekend, so if someone would let me know what characters are already taken I'll make sure not to do dupes.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just have to ask, what design gave you such a hard time?  i am sorry, it is sad when it doesn't go easy and when you want it to go well.  Heather does have good designs and feel free to vent anytime.




It was a tractor pulling a load of pumpkins, 5x7 size. I will be uploading pics soon and I'll post a picture of the lovely design  If you'd like the name of the seller please PM me and I'll share. 

I am hoping DH give me some free time this weekend and I can perhaps attempt my first feliz


----------



## jeniamt

Just reporting in before going to bed.  We hit Walmart, Old Navy, Toys r Us and Kohls.  Heading to bed with a very empty wallet.  I am afraid I might regret some of my purchases tomorrow when I am not as sleep deprived.  Oh well... it was pretty fun to be a part of the hustle and bustle of Black Friday!  Hope those that also ventured out had a successful time.  I should note, we killed time waiting for Kohls to open since they had 50% off Disney Princess & fairy stuff.  So not worth it.  They hardly had anything.  Night night!


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> Ok I was just browsing this thread before bed but I just have to respond to this.  I have my own little Alison-the-Tinkerbell-lover.   I could get some simple shirts done over the weekend, so if someone would let me know what characters are already taken I'll make sure not to do dupes.



Awww - thank you so much!!
So far this is how we are looking...


*
Allison Mini Give list*
Cogero - MAW shirts for all

*Allison* - adults M/kids XL
Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom

*Jake * - adult M
Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy

*Jonathan* - kids 4/5
Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom

*Christopher* - baby 6-9 mos

*
Mom* - adult XL

*Dad* - adult XL


*Pixie Dust*
Christine Collins Smith -not sure yet - was going shopping tomorrow
Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards for older kids
Southhawk - some pixie dust
Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!


Thank you so much - I'd love it if we could give her another shirt or something!! She is also the only girl with 3 brothers!!! lol!! So if anyone wanted to send her a little skirt or somethings, I could ask Lynn to ask mom Allison's size.......

Does anyone have anything good for the baby? A Jon Jon or bib maybe???? he is soooo sweet!!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Awww - thank you so much!!
> So far this is how we are looking...
> 
> 
> *
> Allison Mini Give list*
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all
> 
> *Allison* - adults M/kids XL
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> 
> *Jake * - adult M
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> 
> *Jonathan* - kids 4/5
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> 
> *Christopher* - baby 6-9 mos
> 
> *
> Mom* - adult XL
> 
> *Dad* - adult XL
> 
> 
> *Pixie Dust*
> Christine Collins Smith -not sure yet - was going shopping tomorrow
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards for older kids
> Southhawk - some pixie dust
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much - I'd love it if we could give her another shirt or something!! She is also the only girl with 3 brothers!!! lol!! So if anyone wanted to send her a little skirt or somethings, I could ask Lynn to ask mom Allison's size.......
> 
> Does anyone have anything good for the baby? A Jon Jon or bib maybe???? he is soooo sweet!!



Wendy, I have the following 2 t-shirts in mens M (ones I made for my son for our trip next week before I knew he wouldn't be able to make it), let me know if you think either one would be any good for Jake:

The brown one in the middle with safari mickey on it:





The green on with peace sign mickey head:





I can also do some pants or a jon jon in tigger fabric for the baby.  

Ellen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner.
> 
> They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kids


You did such a good job.  The shirts look great and glad you got it to go well.  Your children are just so sweet!


Diz-Mommy said:


> So is it worth it to go to Jo-Anns on Black friday?  I'd really like to get the $1.29 flannel and some Christmas prints cheap, but I was wondering how hard it is to get unless you're one of the first few people through the door.  Having a newborn this year, I can't really get there when the doors open.  Plus, how does that work?  Do you have to stalk people till they go to the cutting table?   From anyone's experience, did you find it was easy to get the fabric you came for?  Does it get ugly?  I'm not so great with crowds and get overwhelmed pretty easily.   I'm just wondering if its worth the effort.


I wanted to go but when DH bought the touches online my excuse to go to TRU went away.  The temps went sub zero, so no, I stayed home.



jeniamt said:


> I will be skipping Joannes but I am heading to Walmart at midnight. Some of the toy prices are too good to pass up. I am afraid to see what it will be like when I arrive. Hoping its not too crazy!


Hope you had a good time and got what you wanted.


----------



## tricia

visitingapril09 said:


>



Awesome, and he looks happy so see the snow.  We woke up to 6 inches of it this morning.



cogero said:


> okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner.
> 
> They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kids



Great job.


----------



## vhartwell

I picked up my new Brother 1250-D Innovis Machine on Wednesday!!!!!   Talk about excited!!!
  However, with one of my best friends getting married this weekend i don't have time to play  

My question:  What threads do you recommend and where can I get the best price???


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Cibahwewah said:


> We leave Friday morning, and I still have 1 project to finish (pajama pants for the kiddos).  I promise to post pics of all the customs when we return.  FYI, check out the Theme Park Strategies forum, "You might be a DIS-er if" thread, page 4.  I gave a shout out to all you inspirational ladies...



You are probably on your way!  Hope you and your family have a great trip.



ireland_nicole said:


> How crazy is it that I just finished buying all the fabric for our customs for our Christmas Disney trip- in 2011?  That's right girls I have dates chosen with a starter itinerary, including suggested ADR's, and exactly what outfit dd will be wearing every day soi could be sure to buy the right yardage, etc.  Fwiw, I scored most of it on a great sale, but I am starting to wonder if I need professional help, or maybe medication of some kind- so... Is it too soon to start sewing them?



Not crazy at all - I think that is a great idea.  We leave in 3 weeks and I still have so much to do, and I am starting to panic...wishing I had planned that far in advance.



billwendy said:


> you crack me up!!!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!



Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



NiniMorris said:


> DITTO!  I sometimes think some designers should be ashamed to take money for their  quality of work. I am a design snob and freely admit it!  I will never again take an untested design and put it on a shirt without testing it first!
> 
> 
> +++++++++++
> 
> On another note, I leave for Disney in just 47 hours.  So, why am I up at 4am you might ask!  I am waiting for the cold/flu/allergy meds to start working... yes I am SICK!  (and my computer is attempting to run a diagnostics and is not cooperating with the typing!)
> 
> I am NOT cancelling this trip, no matter what!  I have this terrible feeling I will be sitting in a hotel room while everyone else is enjoying Disney!!
> And, while the rest of the family is enjoying Turkey, I'll probably be at the emergency room waiting on pneumonia test results!  Oh what joy the holiday brings!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no..I hope you get lots of rest, and feel better soon.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your special day!!
> 
> Question - we have a MAW family going REALLY soon. We cant do a Big Give because its just so close, but Lynn (cajunfan) wants us to try to send them some shirts and pixie dust if we can. They are a family of 4 kids (teen to baby) and 2 adults.  They leave on 12/12 - so it'd have to be QUICK!!! Here is just a little info on them!!!
> 
> _Allison LOVES Tinkerbell. Her room was done in Tink, and now that she is older it changed a little but still has Tink all over!! Of course, she loves harry potter as well! Her shirt size is medium (adult) XL for kids. Alli's favorite color is purple
> 
> Jake likes Chip 'n' Dale. Always has. His shirt size is medium mens. Jake likes blue.
> 
> Jonathon likes ALOT of Disney characters. Not sure there is a favorite. Toy Story, Cars, Stitch.... He is a 4/5 shirt. Jonathon likes blue, green, yellow. Can't narrow it down.
> 
> Christopher loves orange, and has a Tigger blanket he likes. He also crawls to Mickey. He is 6/9 months size.
> 
> My husband and I are both XL. (love to admit that) I LOVE LOVE LOVE mickey. Actually had a room done in disney till we had #3... so it went to the attic. But the nursery for all 4 has been disney babies! Brian likes GOOFY. Or at least Jake and I like to think so!_
> 
> Here is a link to their PTR - oh my gosh they are so adorable!!! So sweet!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2596237
> 
> Her Daddy is active in the Navy, but having some health issues himself. They have had one heck of a year and really need a BREAK!!!! Can we do it????? Pretty please????
> 
> OOhh, how about some baby stuff too (wait till you see his little face)!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!!! I hope we can make their trip just a bit more special!!!



What a sweet family...I really wish I could help out with this one, but I already have so much to do within the next few weeks.  I do plan on participating in more Big give after the holidays. 



visitingapril09 said:


> Last night we had an amazing evening at Disney on Ice. I made a Toy Story shirt for Andrew to wear. Here is a couple photos from this morning. The one from last night, at the show, is on my camera which is in the van, which is outside in all that snow! I will share it later! I don't know why they are sideways.....they aren't on photobucket?? Sorry.



Love the bowling shirts! I need to make my ds couple before our trip.



ireland_nicole said:


> BTW- saw TANGLED today (at the local cinemark in 3D April)  It Was Awesome!  Amazon has the Mp3 download for the whole album for 3.99 today- I'm listening now



Glad you enjoyed the movie..we loved it, too!!



cogero said:


> okay here is my first finished project with my new machine. I decided this morning to finally make the kids shirts to wear for dinner.
> 
> They are the same except Miss C has a turkey on hers because it is slightly off center. I reversed the colors too. The turkey was built in to the machine and the Gobble Gobble is HeatherSue's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the kids



That turned out great, and they looked really happy with it.



Diz-Mommy said:


> So is it worth it to go to Jo-Anns on Black friday?  I'd really like to get the $1.29 flannel and some Christmas prints cheap, but I was wondering how hard it is to get unless you're one of the first few people through the door.  Having a newborn this year, I can't really get there when the doors open.  Plus, how does that work?  Do you have to stalk people till they go to the cutting table?   From anyone's experience, did you find it was easy to get the fabric you came for?  Does it get ugly?  I'm not so great with crowds and get overwhelmed pretty easily.   I'm just wondering if its worth the effort.



I think I might be skipping JoAnns...of course, it is already 9am here and everything is probably already sold out.  I went last year, and it took forever to get through the cutting line and the registers.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> It was a tractor pulling a load of pumpkins, 5x7 size. I will be uploading pics soon and I'll post a picture of the lovely design  If you'd like the name of the seller please PM me and I'll share.
> 
> I am hoping DH give me some free time this weekend and I can perhaps attempt my first feliz



I bought a tractor and pumpkin design as well also in 5x7, and I had some trouble with it.  Wonder if it was from the same seller.



vhartwell said:


> I picked up my new Brother 1250-D Innovis Machine on Wednesday!!!!!   Talk about excited!!!
> However, with one of my best friends getting married this weekend i don't have time to play
> 
> My question:  What threads do you recommend and where can I get the best price???



Yay on the new machine!  Have fun!  I love Isacord thread for my embroidery and I usually buy them from a local shop.  I know a lot of the disboutiquers also love Marathon thread.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the drive by; will catch up on the thread tonight, I promise
> I've been working on FSL ornaments for Christmas gifts, but also managed to get these done this week:
> 
> Thanksgiving outfits (they will be worn w/ matching brown shirts underneath, kiddos just didn't want to cooperate: (sorry for the quircky pose- also DS will not be wearing mickey balloon shorts w/ his ensemble LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course customs for Tangled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD will wear hers over a long sleeve T; simple, but effective- especially w/ all Heathersue's embroidery designs For those who don't know, the T-giving dress is a vida (a farbenmix pattern) and the Rapunzel dress is a simply sweet (by CarlaC avail at YCMT)



Love the customs, especially the Tangled customs!  I love Pascal, and think my ds would love a shirt like that.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We're going on a cruise in a few days, so I've been busy this week sewing for Rebecca.  My goal is for her to have a play outfit to wear every day, and some dresses for dinner, with 2 of those little girl formal for the 2 formal nights.  This is my 2nd Feliz...I had made on e last year and she absolutely hated it.  This time I was originally going to keep it hidden until it was time to wear it, but she caught me doing the embroidery and loved it!  Go figure   When she tried it on for this pic, she didn't want to take it off.  The ship will be decorated for Christmas, so I decided to make some of her things Christmasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a pattern from  the latest issue of Australian Smocking & Embroidery.  My true love for sewing things for little girls is hand smocking, something I've not done much of recently.  I still need to put in the hem, so it's a little long.  The close up really doesn't do it justice, it looks prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my dresses are done, the playclothes will be faster, so hopefully I can get a bunch of fun things done for her.



Wow..you have been busy! They are all really cute.  Love the smocking..is that hard to do?



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at O'hanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)



They are all so adorable, so are your kids!


----------



## effervescent

billwendy said:


> Awww - thank you so much!!
> So far this is how we are looking...
> 
> 
> *
> Allison Mini Give list*
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all
> 
> *Allison* - adults M/kids XL
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> 
> *Jake * - adult M
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> 
> *Jonathan* - kids 4/5
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> 
> *Christopher* - baby 6-9 mos
> 
> *
> Mom* - adult XL
> 
> *Dad* - adult XL
> 
> 
> *Pixie Dust*
> Christine Collins Smith -not sure yet - was going shopping tomorrow
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards for older kids
> Southhawk - some pixie dust
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much - I'd love it if we could give her another shirt or something!! She is also the only girl with 3 brothers!!! lol!! So if anyone wanted to send her a little skirt or somethings, I could ask Lynn to ask mom Allison's size.......
> 
> Does anyone have anything good for the baby? A Jon Jon or bib maybe???? he is soooo sweet!!



Okay, I'll do a Minnie as Tinkerbell shirt for Allison, a Mickey shirt for Jake, a Cars shirt for Jonathon, a Mickey shirt for mom and a Goofy shirt for dad.  I'll have to think on the baby.


----------



## cogero

I went to AC Moore this morning as I needed to get some shirts for the give. I didn't want to wait and place an order for Jiffy Shirts and they were only $1.50  before 12 noon and I had a 30 o/o off coupon for my whole order so I will make something extra for everyone too. Need to decide what today when I can get back to  my mac

Also need to work on a shirt for my son's party tomorrow


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> Wendy, I have the following 2 t-shirts in mens M (ones I made for my son for our trip next week before I knew he wouldn't be able to make it), let me know if you think either one would be any good for Jake:
> 
> The brown one in the middle with safari mickey on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green on with peace sign mickey head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also do some pants or a jon jon in tigger fabric for the baby.
> 
> Ellen



Ellen - I think the mickey safari is really cool!!!! The peace one is too!! Either would be AWESOME!!! Do you think Allison would like the peace mickey one? Thanks for thinking of the baby too!!!! that would be ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!



effervescent said:


> Okay, I'll do a Minnie as Tinkerbell shirt for Allison, a Mickey shirt for Jake, a Cars shirt for Jonathon, a Mickey shirt for mom and a Goofy shirt for dad.  I'll have to think on the baby.



Thank you SO MUCH!!! This is totally AWESOME!!!!



cogero said:


> I went to AC Moore this morning as I needed to get some shirts for the give. I didn't want to wait and place an order for Jiffy Shirts and they were only $1.50  before 12 noon and I had a 30 o/o off coupon for my whole order so I will make something extra for everyone too. Need to decide what today when I can get back to  my mac
> 
> Also need to work on a shirt for my son's party tomorrow



I went too!! 14 shirts for 18 bucks is what I got - awesome!!! Also did a lot of flannel and fleece from Joanns, and stuff from walmart, target and kmart!!! lol

Question - has anyone appliqued on a 1 layer fleece blanket? If so, what did you use for stabilizer, a tear away? I dont want the back of the fleece to be crummy looking - is there any way to get around needing a 2nd layer of fleece? This is for Tim - he requested I make him a big boy blanket for his Christmas present ( I love that kid!!!) so I got all toy story colors, and am going to embroider the characters on the big blocks. got 1/2 yard of 5 colors (red, lime, orange, yellow and a medium blue).  Any suggestions on square sizes? should I just cut each 1/2 yard into 4 squares? do you think it will look okay if I just do the edges like a rag quilt?or should I not clip the edges?????


----------



## billwendy

Here is an updated list so we can keep this up to date - Im half asleep, so please tell me if Im making mistakes!! lol!! And remember, this needs to be shipped ASAP!!!! lol!!! Thanks so much EVERYONE of you!!!!! Please, even if you cant sew or buy anything, go to their thread and say hi to mom!!! She  is so nervous about planning her trip!!! We can help with that!!!lol

Allison Mini Give list

Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)

Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)
Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
|Minnie as Tink - effervescent

Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
Mickey Shirt - effervescent
Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny

*Jonathon* ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5) - note the different spelling of his name!
 Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
Cars shirt - effervescent

Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos)
1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny

Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
1. Mickey shirt -effervescent

Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
1. Goofy shirt - effervescent

Pixie Dust
Christine Collins Smith
Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards
Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
Pixie dust - southhawk


----------



## livndisney

Attempting to sew with 2 hours of sleep can be dangerous!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Do I have any word wizards here?  Anagrams for DLP and I need help!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2602702

1. Fencepost led easy seed

2) Borderline dance glue

3) Lee avoid geophysics con

4) Denigrate dour Alan

5) Seduce sad scarface


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Attempting to sew with 2 hours of sleep can be dangerous!



I am SO with you - lol!!!!

sending you a pm on FB!!

thanks for the Joanns email flyer!!!

How'd everyones shopping go?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Wendy,
I emailed you a coupon.  Hope you can get it to work!!!

I would have liked to have gone to JoAnn's this morning but I had bunion surgery this morning.  My bunions were interfering with my Disney touring so I had to get them fixed!!!  I had my right foot done 8/2.  At least with my left foot I'll be able to drive when I go back to work in 2 weeks.  Last time my doctor gave me a script for oxycodone but that made me vomit so this time he gave me vicadin.  I'm feeling pretty lousy again so I think I'll try to just stick with motrin rather than getting sick again.   My right foot hurt more but he said the arthritis was very bad in my left foot-no cartilage at all that joint.  He said I might want to consider an artificial joint in 5 years or so.


----------



## billwendy

lovesdumbo said:


> Wendy,
> I emailed you a coupon.  Hope you can get it to work!!!
> 
> I would have liked to have gone to JoAnn's this morning but I had bunion surgery this morning.  My bunions were interfering with my Disney touring so I had to get them fixed!!!  I had my right foot done 8/2.  At least with my left foot I'll be able to drive when I go back to work in 2 weeks.  Last time my doctor gave me a script for oxycodone but that made me vomit so this time he gave me vicadin.  I'm feeling pretty lousy again so I think I'll try to just stick with motrin rather than getting sick again.   My right foot hurt more but he said the arthritis was very bad in my left foot-no cartilage at all that joint.  He said I might want to consider an artificial joint in 5 years or so.



It did!! Thanks so much - I think my fleece is still on sale tomorrow (is that how you reaad it) so I can go early and use the coupon in the am!!!

goodness, you poor thing!!! I hope you heal very quickly and that the motrin kicks in quick!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> It did!! Thanks so much - I think my fleece is still on sale tomorrow (is that how you reaad it) so I can go early and use the coupon in the am!!!
> 
> goodness, you poor thing!!! I hope you heal very quickly and that the motrin kicks in quick!!!



So glad it worked!  I checked online.  The fleece is all weekend!  

I might have to check out the flannel online-I should have thought of that earlier-there are some really cute one that are sold out.  Not that I need any more fabric!!!!


I had a friend bring me this morning so my DH could stay home with the kids.  I made her a tea wallet to thank her.  I didn't get a chance to take a photo but plan to make a few more for coworkers for Christmas in a few weeks.  


I never did post a photo of Beaker we made my DS for Halloween-I was crazy busy at work and trying to get my Christmas shopping done before surgery.  





DH just got me some crackers and apple sauce so I can take the motrin.


----------



## jeniamt

Just need to vent... cut out matching outfits for the DD4 and DS1 and am about 1/4 yard short.  

Hopefully the shop will still have what I need when I go tomorrow.  Ugh.


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> Just need to vent... cut out matching outfits for the DD4 and DS1 and am about 1/4 yard short.
> 
> Hopefully the shop will still have what I need when I go tomorrow.  Ugh.



Awww Man!!! That is so frustrating!!! I hope they have it tomorrow!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

EnchantedPrincess said:


> They are all so adorable, so are your kids!



Thanks!!!



billwendy said:


> Here is an updated list so we can keep this up to date - Im half asleep, so please tell me if Im making mistakes!! lol!! And remember, this needs to be shipped ASAP!!!! lol!!! Thanks so much EVERYONE of you!!!!! Please, even if you cant sew or buy anything, go to their thread and say hi to mom!!! She  is so nervous about planning her trip!!! We can help with that!!!lol
> 
> Allison Mini Give list
> 
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)
> 
> Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> |Minnie as Tink - effervescent
> 
> Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> Mickey Shirt - effervescent
> Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny
> 
> *Jonathon* ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5) - note the different spelling of his name!
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> Cars shirt - effervescent
> 
> Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos)
> 1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
> 
> Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
> 1. Mickey shirt -effervescent
> 
> Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
> 1. Goofy shirt - effervescent
> 
> Pixie Dust
> Christine Collins Smith
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> Pixie dust - southhawk



Can you find out Allison's waist size and also her skirt length?  I  MAY have something that will work for a two tiered red dot and black dot skirt.  I made it twice as big as Alex needed it so I cut it in two and have 1/2 a skirt left.  HEHEHE!!!  It would just need to put in elastic and a side seam if it works.......  She could wear with with leggings and a plain tee.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find out Allison's waist size and also her skirt length?  I  MAY have something that will work for a two tiered red dot and black dot skirt.  I made it twice as big as Alex needed it so I cut it in two and have 1/2 a skirt left.  HEHEHE!!!  It would just need to put in elastic and a side seam if it works.......  She could wear with with leggings and a plain tee.



I can sure try!!! Does the size 14/16 help at all? What is the print? Maybe someone could do a coordinating T!!!!! Thanks so much - keeping my fingers crossed and I'll get back to ya!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> I can sure try!!! Does the size 14/16 help at all? What is the print? Maybe someone could do a coordinating T!!!!! Thanks so much - keeping my fingers crossed and I'll get back to ya!!!




Here is a pick of Alex's -- it would look identical.  The size helps but I would love to have the actual measurements to make sure it really fits!!!





If someone could do a Christmas Tink shirt that would be adorable!!!


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Here is a pick of Alex's -- it would look identical.  The size helps but I would love to have the actual measurements to make sure it really fits!!!
> 
> If someone could do a Christmas Tink shirt that would be adorable!!!



Are those minnie dot colors???? so adorable!!

Im just waiting for a response - will post asap!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Oh my gosh!  I finally finished everything for the trip.  It's in a garment bag and headed to Florida in a few hours.  I intend to get this house in order tonight, then spend the next four days trying to relax before the trip.  Thanks everyone for all your inspiration!!  I can't believe my kiddos have customs for each day (and then some!!) of this trip.  Wouldn't have happened without this thread and Miss Wendy!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> Are those minnie dot colors???? so adorable!!
> 
> Im just waiting for a response - will post asap!!



Yes...Minnie dots in red and white and black and white.  I don't have any tees in her size laying around or I would offer to do a Minnie applique like I am doing for Alex.      We leave in less than 2 weeks and I have a ton to do for our trip!!!  

I seem to remember seeing Minnie as Tink in Christmas wear or tink in Christmas wear that would be cute too!!  I'm looking for it on etsy now.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Just came back from Joann fabric store - spent $85, saved $200.27 according to the reciept! I got about 23 yrds of various flannels and about 15 yrds of holiday fabrics! BOGO free thread and the big SULKY embroidery thread too. Barely had to wait to get my fabric cut too! And they took the 20% coupon that was suppose to be good only til noon!


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


>



Cute shirts. It looks like you have mastered your new machine!



billwendy said:


> Allison Mini Give list
> 
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)
> 
> Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> |Minnie as Tink - effervescent
> 
> Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> Mickey Shirt - effervescent
> Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny
> 
> *Jonathon* ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5) - note the different spelling of his name!
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> Cars shirt - effervescent
> 
> Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos)
> 1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
> 
> Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
> 1. Mickey shirt -effervescent
> 
> Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
> 1. Goofy shirt - effervescent
> 
> Pixie Dust
> Christine Collins Smith
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> Pixie dust - southhawk



Wendy - I was hoping to get to Fabricland at lunch today to pick up some Tink fabric but it didn't happen (it could be dangerous when work is a 5 min walk from the fabric store!). I was sitting here this evening and I decided I can do a couple of bibs! I should be able to get them done this weekend. I like your idea of sending them GKTW given the potential border transit issue. Do you know if they will hold a package for a family if it arrives say a week before they get there?




lovesdumbo said:


> I never did post a photo of Beaker we made my DS for Halloween-I was crazy busy at work and trying to get my Christmas shopping done before surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH just got me some crackers and apple sauce so I can take the motrin.



Very cute costume - it makes me want to go back to Studios to see Muppets 3D again! I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## cogero

okay I did my first applique tonight. We are having a little birthday party for my little guy. He turns 3 on Tuesday but the inlaws are coming tomorrow for pizza and cake and DH is stuck working overtime on Tuesday and I would really like to go to the support group at DS school.

It is one of the things I love about his school they really reach out to the whole family. He has PDD-NOS. 

think I am going to look online for some fabric. I decided I want to try and make bibs for my disabled nephew for Christmas.

 will show you the shirt tomorrow.


----------



## jessica52877

cogero said:


> okay I did my first applique tonight. We are having a little birthday party for my little guy. He turns 3 on Tuesday but the inlaws are coming tomorrow for pizza and cake and DH is stuck working overtime on Tuesday and I would really like to go to the support group at DS school.
> 
> It is one of the things I love about his school they really reach out to the whole family. He has PDD-NOS.
> 
> think I am going to look online for some fabric. I decided I want to try and make bibs for my disabled nephew for Christmas.
> 
> will show you the shirt tomorrow.



You can't post something like that and not show us then! I can't wait to see tomorrow! 

So, if we are posting but not showing tonight, I have made:

4 gingerbread men
4 vacation people
3 pooh and friends (#4 is coming)
4 little mermaid (Ariel is still coming)
2 beauty and the beast (cogsworth still coming)

I am EXHAUSTED! Oh, did I mention that I did those in the past 2 days! LOL! Off to make a few skirts and maybe hack at the last 4 shirts I have left.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

jessica52877 said:


> You can't post something like that and not show us then!



I was just going to say the same thing!!  Shame on you both!!!  hehehehe!!!  Go take some pics and post them!!!!  Pretty please!


----------



## BBGirl

Do you all wash fleece before you use it?  I am making blankets for the kiddos.
Thanks


----------



## billwendy

PurpleEars said:


> Cute shirts. It looks like you have mastered your new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy - I was hoping to get to Fabricland at lunch today to pick up some Tink fabric but it didn't happen (it could be dangerous when work is a 5 min walk from the fabric store!). I was sitting here this evening and I decided I can do a couple of bibs! I should be able to get them done this weekend. I like your idea of sending them GKTW given the potential border transit issue. Do you know if they will hold a package for a family if it arrives say a week before they get there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute costume - it makes me want to go back to Studios to see Muppets 3D again! I hope you recover quickly.



They absolutely will hold a package!!! Someone else volunteered to do a bib too, so that will be nice for the little guy to have more than 1!!! They are also going to IOA and SW!!!! THAnks so much!!!



jessica52877 said:


> You can't post something like that and not show us then! I can't wait to see tomorrow!
> 
> So, if we are posting but not showing tonight, I have made:
> 
> 4 gingerbread men
> 4 vacation people
> 3 pooh and friends (#4 is coming)
> 4 little mermaid (Ariel is still coming)
> 2 beauty and the beast (cogsworth still coming)
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED! Oh, did I mention that I did those in the past 2 days! LOL! Off to make a few skirts and maybe hack at the last 4 shirts I have left.



WOOOAAAHHHH!!! You are AMAZING JESSICA!!!!!! I did 1 Figment shirt tonight - lol!!!! Thats it!!!


----------



## billwendy

Here is the Friday night update for Allisons Pixie Dust Give!!!!

Allison Mini Give list

Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)

Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)
Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
|Minnie as Tink - effervescent

Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
Mickey Shirt - effervescent
Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny

Jonathon ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5)
 Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
Cars shirt - effervescent

Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos)
1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
2.  Bib and burp cloth set - southhawk
3. Bib - PurpleEars


Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
1. Mickey shirt -effervescent

Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
1. Goofy shirt - effervescent

Pixie Dust
Christine Collins Smith
Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards
Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
Pixie dust - southhawk
Pixie dust - smiliegirlie


----------



## erikawolf2004

What is Pixie Dust as far as the Big Gives?


----------



## SueM in MN

Lots of neat stuff since I posted last!


NiniMorris said:


> Where can I get some pink balloons to release at Disney?  We have gotten permission for a very small balloon release on the anniversary of Little Helen becoming an angel, but I need to know where I can get some pink balloons while we are there.  We are staying at CSR.  And the day in question we will be at Animal Kingdom (no balloon release there) and having dinner at Chef Mickey's.  That night we will be at Epcot for yet another Illuminations viewing.  We aren't 100% sure where the release will happen, but Disney has given us a couple of suggestions.
> 
> *So...where can we find non Disney specific pink balloons?
> *
> 
> Nini


If you have a party store near you, you should be able to get some plain pink balloons. That way, if you can't find anything pink at WDW, maybe you can get them to fill your pink balloons with helium.


----------



## t-beri

We leave in exactly 7 days and I have 0 things sewn.  I have some stuff cut out and patchwork strips sewn together but NOTHING finished.  Can you all send me some of your sew-jo?   Fortunately my MIL and I will work in tandem (as usual) to get both girls outfits done but UNFORTUNATELY some items have had to see the chopping block. 

The fashion itinerary
MVMCP-patchwork twirl jumpers (Simply Sweet) w/ Minnie Dot Portrait    Peasants (wish I had time to make little bloomers for under these)
MK- Little wants a Cinderella dress....we'll see.
Epcot- wearing the portrait peasants from the Christmas outfits.
DHS- GOT CHOPPED
AK- Stripwork twirl skirts w/  Button Minnie Head tees. (this wasn't the original plan but Little saw me making a button tee for a customer and wanted one )
Campfire Singalong- Chip and Dale Simply Sweet knotted jumpers w/ yummy organic cotton e-z fits.

If I dont' come up w/ something simple for our MK day and a Cinderella dress is out of the question then I will MAYBE cut into my super special Japanese theme park fabric....MAYBE.  I hate to waste it on something plain and easy LOL.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Here is the Friday night update for Allisons Pixie Dust Give!!!!
> 
> Allison Mini Give list
> 
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)
> 
> Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> |Minnie as Tink - effervescent
> 
> Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> Mickey Shirt - effervescent
> Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny
> 
> Jonathon ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5)
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> Cars shirt - effervescent
> 
> Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos)
> 1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
> 2.  Bib and burp cloth set - southhawk
> 3. Bib - PurpleEars
> 
> 
> Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
> 1. Mickey shirt -effervescent
> 
> Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
> 1. Goofy shirt - effervescent
> 
> Pixie Dust
> Christine Collins Smith
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> Pixie dust - southhawk
> Pixie dust - smiliegirlie



Wendy, I will go ahead and send the peace sign mickey head t for Allison and if I get time (we leave 1 week from today) I will also do a Stitch t for Jonathon.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay I did my first applique tonight. We are having a little birthday party for my little guy. He turns 3 on Tuesday but the inlaws are coming tomorrow for pizza and cake and DH is stuck working overtime on Tuesday and I would really like to go to the support group at DS school.
> 
> It is one of the things I love about his school they really reach out to the whole family. He has PDD-NOS.
> 
> think I am going to look online for some fabric. I decided I want to try and make bibs for my disabled nephew for Christmas.
> 
> will show you the shirt tomorrow.


I am so glad that you are enjoying your new machine.  Our son has autism and it helps when others reach out.  I can't wait to see the shirt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Do I have any word wizards here?  Anagrams for DLP and I need help!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2602702
> 
> 1. Fencepost led easy seed
> 
> 2) Borderline dance glue
> 
> 3) Lee avoid geophysics con
> 
> 4) Denigrate dour Alan
> 
> 5) Seduce sad scarface




I solved all of them!  But I need help with quiz 25, picture 3 and quiz 24 both #1 and #2.

Please, I am begging, any help at all, even guesses is great!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jessica52877 said:


> You can't post something like that and not show us then! I can't wait to see tomorrow!
> 
> So, if we are posting but not showing tonight, I have made:
> 
> 4 gingerbread men
> 4 vacation people
> 3 pooh and friends (#4 is coming)
> 4 little mermaid (Ariel is still coming)
> 2 beauty and the beast (cogsworth still coming)
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED! Oh, did I mention that I did those in the past 2 days! LOL! Off to make a few skirts and maybe hack at the last 4 shirts I have left.


Wow Jessica, when you sew, you get it done.  The same goes for you, pictures please, you must post them now.


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> Wendy, I will go ahead and send the peace sign mickey head t for Allison and if I get time (we leave 1 week from today) I will also do a Stitch t for Jonathon.



Thank you so much ELLEN!!!! Woo Hoo - your trip is so close!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

So I made the minnie dot skirt and she needed a tee to match so here is her FINAL outfit!!  I am out of tees!!!!






And Brother wanted another tee as well -- so pirate Mickey it is!!











Wendy, any word on waist measurement and skirt length?


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So I made the minnie dot skirt and she needed a tee to match so here is her FINAL outfit!!  I am out of tees!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brother wanted another tee as well -- so pirate Mickey it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, any word on waist measurement and skirt length?



those are adorable!!! I pm'd mom again this morning...as soon as I hear I'll post!!!


Well, I finally caught my finger in my embroidery machine - OUCH!!! It was kinda messy - lol - but at least I didnt ruin Allison's brothers s hirt!!!!! Ugh - what a day - dead car, hurt finger and billy's computer got hacked - that should be the end of it, right? Im very greatful though, while they are a bummer, nothing compared to real problems!!!!

Love you all!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> those are adorable!!! I pm'd mom again this morning...as soon as I hear I'll post!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I finally caught my finger in my embroidery machine - OUCH!!! It was kinda messy - lol - but at least I didnt ruin Allison's brothers s hirt!!!!! Ugh - what a day - dead car, hurt finger and billy's computer got hacked - that should be the end of it, right? Im very greatful though, while they are a bummer, nothing compared to real problems!!!!
> 
> Love you all!



Aww, Wendy!  I feel you pain on part of all that, literally!  I'm taking a break from sewing because I just smashed my right pointer finger on my machine too!!!  Do you know how hard it is to type without that finger?  I think you got it worse though, I'm not bleeding, but I can feel my heartbeat in it, lol.  

How did Billy's computer get hacked?  That's pretty scary.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So I made the minnie dot skirt and she needed a tee to match so here is her FINAL outfit!!  I am out of tees!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brother wanted another tee as well -- so pirate Mickey it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, any word on waist measurement and skirt length?



UPDATE!!! Allisons waist is 28.5" and general skirt length is no shorter than 16.5"....will it work?????????


----------



## billwendy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Aww, Wendy!  I feel you pain on part of all that, literally!  I'm taking a break from sewing because I just smashed my right pointer finger on my machine too!!!  Do you know how hard it is to type without that finger?  I think you got it worse though, I'm not bleeding, but I can feel my heartbeat in it, lol.
> 
> How did Billy's computer get hacked?  That's pretty scary.



Lol - OUCH!!!  Mine is my left pointer finger and I do know how hard it is to type 

He plays an online game called World of Warcraft, and he thinks its through that - it was his online account that got hacked, he told me it doesnt affect the rest of his computer thank goodness!!!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Well, I finally caught my finger in my embroidery machine - OUCH!!! It was kinda messy - lol - but at least I didnt ruin Allison's brothers s hirt!!!!! Ugh - what a day - dead car, hurt finger and billy's computer got hacked - that should be the end of it, right? Im very greatful though, while they are a bummer, nothing compared to real problems!!!!
> 
> Love you all!





Thinking of you Wendy!  I did that once... only once.... removed the needle and stitches myself with tweezers and went on from there.  I did get blood on the fabric though - it was a bummer.

I hope your day gets better


----------



## ms_mckenna

I am so beyond far behind. I am not going to multiquote but so many amazing things posted! You are all such talented ladies!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> those are adorable!!! I pm'd mom again this morning...as soon as I hear I'll post!!!
> 
> 
> Well, I finally caught my finger in my embroidery machine - OUCH!!! It was kinda messy - lol - but at least I didnt ruin Allison's brothers s hirt!!!!! Ugh - what a day - dead car, hurt finger and billy's computer got hacked - that should be the end of it, right? Im very greatful though, while they are a bummer, nothing compared to real problems!!!!
> 
> Love you all!



Thanks!!! 

I feel you today!!!  I cut my chin this morning monogramming!!!  I had the scissors in my hand, my DS came into the sewing room to ask me a question.  I turned and hit a button and the scissors snapped back and slice went my chin!!!  No shirts ruined and a pretty bandaid later and I was back in business!!!



billwendy said:


> UPDATE!!! Allisons waist is 28.5" and general skirt length is no shorter than 16.5"....will it work?????????



PERFECT!!!  It was as if it was meant to be!!!  It is ready to mail.  The skirt is a finished 18 inches and the waist is elastic with room.      I just need a full name and address and it will go out Monday morning!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Lol - OUCH!!!  Mine is my left pointer finger and I do know how hard it is to type
> 
> He plays an online game called World of Warcraft, and he thinks its through that - it was his online account that got hacked, he told me it doesnt affect the rest of his computer thank goodness!!!!!!



UGH! Lin plays that game. It would be okay, but he thinks the game is more important then us! Atleast I think he does! Lin bought some thing so you had to enter a code due to the game being  hacked. It was like $6 or something. I told him it was a gimmick, but who knows. 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So I made the minnie dot skirt and she needed a tee to match so here is her FINAL outfit!!  I am out of tees!!!!
> 
> And Brother wanted another tee as well -- so pirate Mickey it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute T's! I LOVE your son's pj's. He looks so cute in them. I went to buy them today for Dallas and they show available online but wouldn't let me put them in my cart. I am even more bummed now that I see how cute they are! I was only getting them because I was ordering other things and he loves all his pj's like that!
> 
> Wendy, any word on waist measurement and skirt length?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Just came back from Joann fabric store - spent $85, saved $200.27 according to the reciept! I got about 23 yrds of various flannels and about 15 yrds of holiday fabrics! BOGO free thread and the big SULKY embroidery thread too. Barely had to wait to get my fabric cut too! And they took the 20% coupon that was suppose to be good only til noon!



That's awesome, my Jo-Anns was beyond busy.  I had a cart full of beautiful flannel prints, but I had to leave it because the wait was just too long.  I still feel like crying about it.  On the up side, that was the first time I got to see the new shop.  It's really nice and carries a TON of cool stuff.  I can't wait to go back again someday, hopefully when it isn't crawling with people.  Seriously, I grabbed a number for the cutting table while I was still browsing and picking up various bolts of fabrics...when I gave up on waiting they were calling I90 and my ticket was A30 

Has anyone seen a sewing pattern for a kids' blanket that has a plush dog head?

My son fell in love with this kids' blanket that was made of fleece, and it had a stuffed dog head and possibly paws on the other edges, but I didn't look close enough at it to tell.  They had them rolled up, so the blanket looked like the dog's body.  The head sort of reminded me of Pound Puppies.  I thought it looked easy enough to make, so I didn't buy one, but now I'm wishing I just woulda bought it because I'm having a hard time finding a pattern...UGG!  I found the fleece they used at Jo-Anns...if it's still there after yesterdays madness


----------



## t-beri

I'm cutting out strips for a stripwork skirt and I'm at an impass...ruffle or contrasting band?  WWYD?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

t-beri said:


> I'm cutting out strips for a stripwork skirt and I'm at an impass...ruffle or contrasting band?  WWYD?



Do you have a ruffler so it's quick?  I do, so that would be my choice, I'm a ruffle lover.  But if your're still pressed for time, the plain band is faster.  Not much help, am I?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

jessica52877 said:


> Cute T's! I LOVE your son's pj's. He looks so cute in them. I went to buy them today for Dallas and they show available online but wouldn't let me put them in my cart. I am even more bummed now that I see how cute they are! I was only getting them because I was ordering other things and he loves all his pj's like that!



Thanks!!  I have them for both of the kids.  I meant to order them for us too but when I went back almost a month ago the adults were only in size small or medium.  Wouldn't work for DH and I.  I love their pjs!!!


----------



## t-beri

I think I've decided on a double layer skirt so the bottom WILL have a ruffle....I think.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I feel you today!!!  I cut my chin this morning monogramming!!!  I had the scissors in my hand, my DS came into the sewing room to ask me a question.  I turned and hit a button and the scissors snapped back and slice went my chin!!!  No shirts ruined and a pretty bandaid later and I was back in business!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT!!!  It was as if it was meant to be!!!  It is ready to mail.  The skirt is a finished 18 inches and the waist is elastic with room.      I just need a full name and address and it will go out Monday morning!



THANKS SO MUCH!!! This is so awesome - I found out she loves twirly girly stuff too!!!! THank you!!!!!!!

Update!!!
Allison Mini Give list

Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)

Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)( chest 29, waist - 28.5, skirt length at least 15.5)
Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
|Minnie as Tink - effervescent
Peace Mickey Tshirt - ellenbenny
Minnie Dot Skirt - MomtoAlexandWilliam - shipping

Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
Mickey Shirt - effervescent
Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny

Jonathon ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5, waist is 22))
 Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
Cars shirt - effervescent
Stitch Tshirt - Ellenbenny

Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos; waist is 16.5)
1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
2.  Bib and burp cloth set - southhawk
3. Bib - PurpleEars


Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
1. Mickey shirt -effervescent

Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
1. Goofy shirt - effervescent

Pixie Dust
Christine Collins Smith
Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards - shipping
Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
Pixie dust - southhawk
Pixie dust - smiliegirlie
Gift Card - llaxton 
Airplane Busy Bags- mydisneykids


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> UGH! Lin plays that game. It would be okay, but he thinks the game is more important then us! Atleast I think he does! Lin bought some thing so you had to enter a code due to the game being  hacked. It was like $6 or something. I told him it was a gimmick, but who knows.




lol....sometimes billy plays it for a long time too!!!! Is Lin waiting for the update on 12/7? Billy is so excited about it!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> That's awesome, my Jo-Anns was beyond busy.  I had a cart full of beautiful flannel prints, but I had to leave it because the wait was just too long.  I still feel like crying about it.  On the up side, that was the first time I got to see the new shop.  It's really nice and carries a TON of cool stuff.  I can't wait to go back again someday, hopefully when it isn't crawling with people.  Seriously, I grabbed a number for the cutting table while I was still browsing and picking up various bolts of fabrics...when I gave up on waiting they were calling I90 and my ticket was A30




I had NO intention of going anywhere near JoAnn's yesterday. Then I started a new project I was DYING to finish. It was one that was new and I had to see how it turned out. So I waited until mid-morning and gave it a go. I pulled my number.......... 10. I looked up and they were on 08. HUH???? I didn't get it. Then someone explained I was D10 and they were on C08!! 

I was the only idiot there buying something that wasn't even on sale!!!! There was a 3 cut or less line set up, but even then we were in that store almost 90 minutes to buy 2 pieces of trim. When I'm on a mission, nothing stops me.............. but I won't make that mistake next year!


----------



## t-beri

OK, now that I've made up my mind I've realized that my solid black is in the car w/ my hubby.  UGH!!  Guess tonight is a cutting kind of night and I will be sewing sewing sewing tomorrow.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Wendy!!!
I can make a coordinating Shirt for Allison's minnie dot skirt.  I will also try to make a shirt for each of the boys too!  I actually have all of the the stuff here to make it!    This will be my first time embroidering for a big give...last time I just did iron-ons.  Wish me luck.   
Erica
Also, I am making some easyfits for a friends daughter and she is a 5, but I have a pattern for the 4 and 6 already cut out for my girls...I'm too lazy to cut a new pattern...should I add a little to the 4 or just go with the six? TIA


----------



## t-beri

and of course my super special japanese chip and dale fabric wasn't QUITE enough....


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

2girlsmommy said:


> Wendy!!!
> I can make a coordinating Shirt for Allison's minnie dot skirt.  I will also try to make a shirt for each of the boys too!  I actually have all of the the stuff here to make it!    This will be my first time embroidering for a big give...last time I just did iron-ons.  Wish me luck.



yea!!!  I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## billwendy

2girlsmommy said:


> Wendy!!!
> I can make a coordinating Shirt for Allison's minnie dot skirt.  I will also try to make a shirt for each of the boys too!  I actually have all of the the stuff here to make it!    This will be my first time embroidering for a big give...last time I just did iron-ons.  Wish me luck.
> Erica
> Also, I am making some easyfits for a friends daughter and she is a 5, but I have a pattern for the 4 and 6 already cut out for my girls...I'm too lazy to cut a new pattern...should I add a little to the 4 or just go with the six? TIA



Woo Hoo!!! That'd be AWESOME!! Thank you so much - let me know when you need the address!!! Ship date is asap!!! lol...they leave 12/12!!!!!!

Thanks so much to EVERYONE for helping out on this quick Pixie Dust give!!


----------



## PurpleEars

jessica52877 said:


> You can't post something like that and not show us then! I can't wait to see tomorrow!
> 
> So, if we are posting but not showing tonight, I have made:
> 
> 4 gingerbread men
> 4 vacation people
> 3 pooh and friends (#4 is coming)
> 4 little mermaid (Ariel is still coming)
> 2 beauty and the beast (cogsworth still coming)
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED! Oh, did I mention that I did those in the past 2 days! LOL! Off to make a few skirts and maybe hack at the last 4 shirts I have left.



That's a lot of shirts in 2 days! Did you sit in front of your machine for 2 days straight?!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So I made the minnie dot skirt and she needed a tee to match so here is her FINAL outfit!!  I am out of tees!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brother wanted another tee as well -- so pirate Mickey it is!!



Cute! I think I like these even more than the Animal Kingdom set you showed earlier!


----------



## PurpleEars

I have a question and I would appreciate your suggestions:

I am wondering if anyone has recommendations for eyelet setter/plier/punch. I have been looking at getting one since I hopeless at the hammer method. I do not the skills to hit the hammer stright down! I saw some made for scrapbooking and I don't know if they will work on fabric. I will appreciate any suggestions you may have (or a tutorial on how to use a hammer?) Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

PurpleEars said:


> That's a lot of shirts in 2 days! Did you sit in front of your machine for 2 days straight?!



Yes, pretty much! Today was day 3 (well really day 63 probably!). I feel like I have been chained to that thing non stop!



PurpleEars said:


> I have a question and I would appreciate your suggestions:
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has recommendations for eyelet setter/plier/punch. I have been looking at getting one since I hopeless at the hammer method. I do not the skills to hit the hammer stright down! I saw some made for scrapbooking and I don't know if they will work on fabric. I will appreciate any suggestions you may have (or a tutorial on how to use a hammer?) Thanks!



Hmm, I have no idea, but wanted you to know I read it! 



billwendy said:


> lol....sometimes billy plays it for a long time too!!!! Is Lin waiting for the update on 12/7? Billy is so excited about it!!!



Yes, he already told me about it and I just .


----------



## t-beri

and Jessica STILL hasn't fixed her ticker   What, have you been SEWING or something?


----------



## kelly1218

I know this might get lost.... so if anyone could just PM me.


I am looking to buy iron on appliques.... two different ones...but before I bought them from a random etsy person... I was wondering if anyone could recommend someone... instead  of just picking a stranger. 
I believe in using a referral when possible. 

I am looking for a pink giraffe...and a Dumbo. (actually... I will be getting 2-4 of each) 

Thanks


----------



## WDWAtLast

PurpleEars said:


> I have a question and I would appreciate your suggestions:
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has recommendations for eyelet setter/plier/punch. I have been looking at getting one since I hopeless at the hammer method. I do not the skills to hit the hammer stright down! I saw some made for scrapbooking and I don't know if they will work on fabric. I will appreciate any suggestions you may have (or a tutorial on how to use a hammer?) Thanks!



I have the crop a dile  for scrap booking and love it! I have never tried it on fabric, though. It would definitely "set" the eyelet with no problem, but it might not cut the hole as easily in fabric as it does in paper. Although it will punch a whole through a CD or stack of papers with no problem! It only sets two sizes of eyelets, but I think they are the most common sizes.  If you use a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby, you should be able to get it for about $12 -$15 I think!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Does anyone know where I can get a Mad Hatter embroidery design...the one from the new Alice movie?


----------



## SallyfromDE

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Mad Hatter embroidery design...the one from the new Alice movie?



I "think" I got mine from Divas Doodles. But she had to pull it shortly after I purchased it.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I am making some easyfits for a friends daughter and she is a 5, but I have a pattern for the 4 and 6 already cut out for my girls...I'm too lazy to cut a new pattern...should I add a little to the 4 or just go with the six? TIA


----------



## lovesdumbo

2girlsmommy said:


> I am making some easyfits for a friends daughter and she is a 5, but I have a pattern for the 4 and 6 already cut out for my girls...I'm too lazy to cut a new pattern...should I add a little to the 4 or just go with the six? TIA



I would go with the size 4-the Easy Fit pants tend to run a bit roomy.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!! This is so awesome - I found out she loves twirly girly stuff too!!!! THank you!!!!!!!
> 
> Update!!!
> Allison Mini Give list
> 
> Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)
> 
> Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL or adult M tshirt)( chest 29”, waist - 28.5”, skirt length at least 15.5”)
> Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> |Minnie as Tink - effervescent
> Peace Mickey Tshirt - ellenbenny
> Minnie Dot Skirt - MomtoAlexandWilliam - shipping
> 
> Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
> Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
> Mickey Shirt - effervescent
> Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny
> 
> Jonathon ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5, waist is 22“))
> Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom
> Cars shirt - effervescent
> Stitch Tshirt - Ellenbenny
> 
> Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos; waist is 16.5“)
> 1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny
> 2.  Bib and burp cloth set - southhawk
> 3. Bib - PurpleEars
> 
> 
> Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
> 1. Mickey shirt -effervescent
> 
> Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
> 1. Goofy shirt - effervescent
> 
> Pixie Dust
> Christine Collins Smith
> Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards - shipping
> Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
> Pixie dust - southhawk
> Pixie dust - smiliegirlie
> Gift Card - llaxton
> Airplane Busy Bags- mydisneykids



Hi Wendy, 

here are my items for this give(sorry for the cell phone pics).  Can I get an address please?

2 t-shirts were already made, just made the stitch one.  




And the Jon Jon for the baby 





After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

YOU cut them upside down so the baby can see them right side up! I knew that as soon as I saw it. Brillinat minds think alike!


----------



## t-beri

Well, my cutting is coming to an end.  FINALLY.  Now all of the outfits are ready to sew up (except the Cinderella dresses which will just all depend on time constraints.) 
Maybe I'll have SOMETHING done at the end of the day, who knows.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> YOU cut them upside down so the baby can see them right side up! I knew that as soon as I saw it. Brillinat minds think alike!



I really like the way you think, thanks!!


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> I really like the way you think, thanks!!



Of course you were thinking ahead, and from the baby's perspective!!!

Thank you so much Ellen!!!!!! sent ya a pm!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well they are done not the way I wanted really but the kids will like them none the less. I have NO idea what I was thinking when I decided to do shapes instead of squares. It would have been so much simpler!


----------



## Tweevil

ms_mckenna said:


> Well they are done not the way I wanted really but the kids will like them none the less. I have NO idea what I was thinking when I decided to do shapes instead of squares. It would have been so much simpler!



Those are cute!  I will take a monster one please!  
Great idea doing shapes


----------



## t-beri

FINALLY!!!  The Christmas twirls are underway.


----------



## cogero

Question for applique.

What kind of fabric for faces?


----------



## livndisney

ellenbenny said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> here are my items for this give(sorry for the cell phone pics).  Can I get an address please?
> 
> 2 t-shirts were already made, just made the stitch one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jon Jon for the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!



Until you said they were upside down I did not notice. I had to go back and look LOL


----------



## ireland_nicole

cogero said:


> Question for applique.
> 
> What kind of fabric for faces?



I use kona cotton in a fleshy light peach color - sorry, I don't know the exact name


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> I use kona cotton in a fleshy light peach color - sorry, I don't know the exact name



Thats what I use too!!! They have a few skin tones depending on your character!!!!

We are doing great with the Pixie dust give everyone!! People are shipping out quick - you all are AMAZING people and so generous with your time and talent (and supplies)!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

If anyone had any HArry Potter ideas for Allison, it'd be great -that is the main part of her wish!! Itd be so nice if she had at least a custom shirt??? Here is how its looking!!

Allison Mini Give list

Cogero - MAW shirts for all (maybe a 2nd tshirt for all too!!!)

Allison - (likes Tink, Pocahantus, Harry Potter, anything disney) (wears 14/16 clothers, XL kids or adult M tshirt)( chest 29, waist - 28.5, skirt length at least 15.5)
Tink Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom-shipping
|Minnie as Tink - effervescent
Peace Mickey Tshirt - ellenbenny shipping
Minnie Dot Skirt - MomtoAlexandWilliam - shipping
Minnie Shirt to coordinate with skirt - 2girlsmommie
Pillowcaase top/dress - MrsMiller - shipping

Jake (likes Chip and Dale, anything Disney) (wears adult M)
Chip and Dale Shirt - Wendy
Mickey Shirt - effervescent
Safari Mickey Shirt - Ellenbenny shipping
Tshirt- 2girlsmommie

Jonathon ( likes Toy Story, Cars, Stitch, Phineas and Ferb, Mickey , Harry Potter, any think Disney) (wears 4/5, waist is 22))
 Toy Story Shirt - CaGirl2MdMom -shipping
Cars shirt - effervescent
Stitch Tshirt - Ellenbenny shipping
Tshirt - 2girlsmommie

Christopher ( likes Tigger, anything really - lol) (wears 6-9 mos; waist is 16.5)
1. Tigger Jon Jon - Ellenbenny shipping
2.  Bib and burp cloth set - southhawk
3. Bib - Purple Ears - shipping
3. Tshirt - 2girlsmommie


Mom (Loves MICKEY and anything Disney) (wears adult XL)
1. Mickey shirt -effervescent

Dad (loves Mickey and anything disney)(wears adult XL)
1. Goofy shirt - effervescent

Pixie Dust
Christine Collins Smith
Cinda Smith - 2 lanyards-shipping
Lynn - crayon roll ups, backpacks, pixie dust!!
Pixie dust - southhawk
Pixie dust - smiliegirlie
Gift Card - llaxton -shipping
Airplane Busy Bags- mydisneykids


----------



## woodkins

ellenbenny said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> here are my items for this give(sorry for the cell phone pics).  Can I get an address please?
> 
> 2 t-shirts were already made, just made the stitch one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jon Jon for the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!



Everything looks great! I think Tigger is upside down because he is always bouncing and flipping around


----------



## jessica52877

2girlsmommy said:


> I am making some easyfits for a friends daughter and she is a 5, but I have a pattern for the 4 and 6 already cut out for my girls...I'm too lazy to cut a new pattern...should I add a little to the 4 or just go with the six? TIA





lovesdumbo said:


> I would go with the size 4-the Easy Fit pants tend to run a bit roomy.



What she said! Go with the 4, I always make Dallas the same size I cut 2 years ago. I think they are 5's.



ellenbenny said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> here are my items for this give(sorry for the cell phone pics).  Can I get an address please?
> 
> 2 t-shirts were already made, just made the stitch one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jon Jon for the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> YOU cut them upside down so the baby can see them right side up! I knew that as soon as I saw it. Brillinat minds think alike!



Again, what she said. We all have cut something upside down atleast once to make sure the kids get a better view!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well they are done not the way I wanted really but the kids will like them none the less. I have NO idea what I was thinking when I decided to do shapes instead of squares. It would have been so much simpler!



Super cute! Is that fabric from your stash? I love that pattern/print and almost out. 



livndisney said:


> Until you said they were upside down I did not notice. I had to go back and look LOL



Me neither! Dallas also wants those big blow ups. I tell him they are too expensive every year! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I use kona cotton in a fleshy light peach color - sorry, I don't know the exact name



Kona cotton is the closest I have found that seems right on. I have used other stuff though. Minnie sometimes has a suntan! 

Back to sewing, one apron and ruffles on the jeans left to do. I would be done by now but major traffic jam in Atlanta. Imagine that.  I would have turned around but I was going to pick up Dallas and couldn't. 11 miles of dead stopped traffic for a truck on the other side of the highway that went off the road a bit. Glad that everyone was okay, but stop watching and DRIVE!!!!


----------



## cogero

Wendy 

I will do the second shirts for everyone in HP if that is okay. I will put each persons name in their shirt.

I will figure out a design tomorrow at work. My parents left for 2 weeks of vacation in South America so I will have more time


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Wendy
> 
> I will do the second shirts for everyone in HP if that is okay. I will put each persons name in their shirt.
> 
> I will figure out a design tomorrow at work. My parents left for 2 weeks of vacation in South America so I will have more time



That would be so AWESOME!!!!! Thanks!!!!

Wow - South America!!!!


----------



## t-beri

So the thing about assembly line style sewing is that even though you sew and sew and sew it seems like you've gotten nothing done b/c you don't have a finished item.  Sewing all of the things that need to be ruffled or gathered together FIRST so I can put my ruffling foot on and leave it there.

Almost finished for tonight, with both work and school tomorrow AND tuesday, I hope to get at least a few pictures of finished items up on Wed. night.


----------



## jessica52877

t-beri said:


> So the thing about assembly line style sewing is that even though you sew and sew and sew it seems like you've gotten nothing done b/c you don't have a finished item.  Sewing all of the things that need to be ruffled or gathered together FIRST so I can put my ruffling foot on and leave it there.
> 
> Almost finished for tonight, with both work and school tomorrow AND tuesday, I hope to get at least a few pictures of finished items up on Wed. night.



I feel that way all the time and I don't like feeling like nothing is done!


----------



## PurpleEars

WDWAtLast said:


> I have the crop a dile  for scrap booking and love it! I have never tried it on fabric, though. It would definitely "set" the eyelet with no problem, but it might not cut the hole as easily in fabric as it does in paper. Although it will punch a whole through a CD or stack of papers with no problem! It only sets two sizes of eyelets, but I think they are the most common sizes.  If you use a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby, you should be able to get it for about $12 -$15 I think!



Thanks for your suggestion. I will probably get the big crop a dile for the longer reach. In the worse case I can punch the holes using the hammer method - it is setting part that I can't do.

Jessica - thanks for letting me know that you saw my question! 



ellenbenny said:


> And the Jon Jon for the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!



Ellen - they look great! I didn't notice the upside down Tigger until you mentioned it.



ms_mckenna said:


> Well they are done not the way I wanted really but the kids will like them none the less. I have NO idea what I was thinking when I decided to do shapes instead of squares. It would have been so much simpler!



Cute idea - they look great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Re: the eyelet setting; I use the dritz setting tool ( also like a set of pliers) and I like it; makes no noise at all and uses leverage to increase your strength; I have n problem now that I use it


----------



## ms_mckenna

Tweevil said:


> Those are cute!  I will take a monster one please!
> Great idea doing shapes


Ha thank you but I do not think I will ever do any of those monsters again. 



jessica52877 said:


> Super cute! Is that fabric from your stash? I love that pattern/print and almost out.


Thanks Jessica are you talking about the Minnie Dot or the swirly stuff I got from Walmart? Well either of them are years old and part of the stash but if you need the minnie dot we could probably work something out. I bought the rest of the bolt the day I bought it. 



t-beri said:


> So the thing about assembly line style sewing is that even though you sew and sew and sew it seems like you've gotten nothing done b/c you don't have a finished item.  Sewing all of the things that need to be ruffled or gathered together FIRST so I can put my ruffling foot on and leave it there.
> 
> Almost finished for tonight, with both work and school tomorrow AND tuesday, I hope to get at least a few pictures of finished items up on Wed. night.


I have a love hate relationship with that assembly line style sewing. I have found when doing the boys stuff though since it is always x3 if I do not do it that way it doesn't get done. It is not good for my ADD though. 



PurpleEars said:


> Cute idea - they look great!


Thanks


----------



## ellenbenny

livndisney said:


> Until you said they were upside down I did not notice. I had to go back and look LOL





woodkins said:


> Everything looks great! I think Tigger is upside down because he is always bouncing and flipping around





PurpleEars said:


> Ellen - they look great! I didn't notice the upside down Tigger until you mentioned it.



Thanks for making me feel better! I saw that tigger was upside down at one point but just assumed that it was one of those fabrics where the patterns go both ways, since like you say tigger is always bouncing around.  I just never really payed close attention until my DS said something.  And just for that I told him he had to leave!! Not really, he was on his way back to school today, but he will be back in 3 weeks for Xmas break


----------



## cogero

Meant to share this yesterday. This was the applique I did, my first ever.

Pardon how bad I look in the picture my son wanted to pose with me and that doesn't happen often.





Here is a picture of the shirt alone





I have the MAW shirts printed and need to find my package of Dark Transfers for the Harry Potter shirts, I found a Design in the Creative Dis Forum already done just needed to personalize it.

I will be firing up the Heat press tomorrow and should be ready to ship Tuesday morning. Will let you know when.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

ok, it's almost 11 and I wanted send Allison's shirts out tomorrow AM, but I am stuck... I was going to embroider everyones, however, I feel my 4x4 hoop is too small for their shirts (adult M).  And I just don't know what to do for the oldest boy...ok, I think I'm whining a little, but the perfectionist in me doesnt' want it to look silly or too small.  So should I embroider Allison's and do iron ons for the oldest?  HELP!!!   
Maybe I should convince my husband I need a new machine with a bigger hoop!  
One can wish.......
Erica


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Well, Thanksgiving weekend comes to an end. Its been a very weird one for me!! lol....the car problem is really taking its toll on me (Billy says I take everything too seriously) but, Im just not sure how its all going to work out!!! Im not even sure how this week is going to work out!! We have my mom's 2nd car until Tuesday night - then not too sure. I doubt the car would be fixed by then! And this time of year I'd hate to do a rental because of the added expense! Anyways, between that and my finger and stuff, I did some stitching - 

For Emily's Family - have you seen these adorable sets by Garanamals at Walmart? Tutu and "dress length shirt" for $5 on clearance!! And the EPCOT balls have the word epcot stitched in different varrigated threads.





This is for Allisons Pixie Dust Give for her big brother!





This is for my cousins son, James





And you all know who this is!!! This morning in Sunday School we were talking about how God made the animals, and we went around and talked about our pets. I took a turn too (in this 4-6year old class) and asked if anyone knew what my doggie's name was. And Tim raised his hand - and it was so cute - instead of just saying Zoey - he said - Zo Zo the PuppyFuzz!!! lol - adorable!!!





Okay -now a few questions for holiday gifts...
Rag Quilt - I have 4 colors of flannel anyone suggest a pattern for 6x6 squares - colors are red, white, black, pattern black. I'd like to put mickey heads on 9 of the white squares.

Tim's Toy Story blanket - I want to applique characters on plain fleece. Its okay to use cotton, right? Now, do you think I should make it a double thick fleece and do the knot tie thing around the edges?

We want to take the kids to see Toy Story 3 on ice, and of course I'd like to make customs...any ideas for a 4, 6, 8 year old (2 girls, 1 boy)???

Hope you all had an awesome weekend. I think we are going to get out some Christmas decorations tomorrow. 

Thanks again for everyones help with the Big Gives!!!


----------



## jessica52877

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks Jessica are you talking about the Minnie Dot or the swirly stuff I got from Walmart? Well either of them are years old and part of the stash but if you need the minnie dot we could probably work something out. I bought the rest of the bolt the day I bought it.



I was talking about the fabric from walmart. I have quite a few yards of the Minnie print left too! LOL! I ordered mine online though. At $2.50 a yard how could I not get a ton.



cogero said:


> Meant to share this yesterday. This was the applique I did, my first ever.
> 
> Pardon how bad I look in the picture my son wanted to pose with me and that doesn't happen often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the shirt alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MAW shirts printed and need to find my package of Dark Transfers for the Harry Potter shirts, I found a Design in the Creative Dis Forum already done just needed to personalize it.
> 
> I will be firing up the Heat press tomorrow and should be ready to ship Tuesday morning. Will let you know when.



Super cute! I love it! I love that we get to see you too!



2girlsmommy said:


> ok, it's almost 11 and I wanted send Allison's shirts out tomorrow AM, but I am stuck... I was going to embroider everyones, however, I feel my 4x4 hoop is too small for their shirts (adult M).  And I just don't know what to do for the oldest boy...ok, I think I'm whining a little, but the perfectionist in me doesnt' want it to look silly or too small.  So should I embroider Allison's and do iron ons for the oldest?  HELP!!!
> Maybe I should convince my husband I need a new machine with a bigger hoop!
> One can wish.......
> Erica



I think 4x4 designs are fine for adults, but either way is good of course. Wendy has done some adorable 4x4's for adults. Hey Wendy, do you have 2 machines now? 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well, Thanksgiving weekend comes to an end. Its been a very weird one for me!! lol....the car problem is really taking its toll on me (Billy says I take everything too seriously) but, Im just not sure how its all going to work out!!! Im not even sure how this week is going to work out!! We have my mom's 2nd car until Tuesday night - then not too sure. I doubt the car would be fixed by then! And this time of year I'd hate to do a rental because of the added expense! Anyways, between that and my finger and stuff, I did some stitching -
> 
> Okay -now a few questions for holiday gifts...
> Rag Quilt - I have 4 colors of flannel anyone suggest a pattern for 6x6 squares - colors are red, white, black, pattern black. I'd like to put mickey heads on 9 of the white squares.
> 
> Tim's Toy Story blanket - I want to applique characters on plain fleece. Its okay to use cotton, right? Now, do you think I should make it a double thick fleece and do the knot tie thing around the edges?
> 
> We want to take the kids to see Toy Story 3 on ice, and of course I'd like to make customs...any ideas for a 4, 6, 8 year old (2 girls, 1 boy)???
> 
> Hope you all had an awesome weekend. I think we are going to get out some Christmas decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help with the Big Gives!!!



Sorry, being lazy and just deleted all your adorable pictures!! 

Sorry about the car. How much would it cost to fix (if you care to share). I just wondered because I wanted to fix my Sebring before my Santa Fe and Lin discussed putting a new motor in it. On some days it was appealing, but others not so much. 

Rag quilt, never made one. I would probably do a square of 4 though. I would have to play with it and see if it came out right. So never mind because I am just talking nonsense in my head! LOL! 

I would just use regular cotton on Tim's. The double thick is nice, the strings annoy me. I would be happy with a single layer. 

TS3 on ice! Awesome! Don't miss it! We always buy our tickets the day of the show at the arena and they usually upgrade from the cheapest ticket to something totally awesome! Or they'll have a coupon and use it for us. Last time we paid $5 and sat 5th row from the ice in the club seating. Gotta love Disney (and Kenneth Feld). It has happened to every circus and disney on ice show we have gone too! 

BTW, all your pictures were amazing! I can't believe you have made that much stuff! Bill must have been playing his game while you sewed!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

ellenbenny said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> here are my items for this give(sorry for the cell phone pics).  Can I get an address please?
> 
> 2 t-shirts were already made, just made the stitch one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jon Jon for the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished this my son pointed out to me that I cut the fabric with the tiggers upside down, don't ask me why I never noticed that the whole time I was working on it.  Anyway, that's how it is going to be because I don't want to redo the whole thing now.  Pretend I did that on purpose!



Cute shirts!!!  I love the perspective on tigger!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well, Thanksgiving weekend comes to an end. Its been a very weird one for me!! lol....the car problem is really taking its toll on me (Billy says I take everything too seriously) but, Im just not sure how its all going to work out!!! Im not even sure how this week is going to work out!! We have my mom's 2nd car until Tuesday night - then not too sure. I doubt the car would be fixed by then! And this time of year I'd hate to do a rental because of the added expense! Anyways, between that and my finger and stuff, I did some stitching -
> 
> For Emily's Family - have you seen these adorable sets by Garanamals at Walmart? Tutu and "dress length shirt" for $5 on clearance!! And the EPCOT balls have the word epcot stitched in different varrigated threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Allisons Pixie Dust Give for her big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my cousins son, James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you all know who this is!!! This morning in Sunday School we were talking about how God made the animals, and we went around and talked about our pets. I took a turn too (in this 4-6year old class) and asked if anyone knew what my doggie's name was. And Tim raised his hand - and it was so cute - instead of just saying Zoey - he said - Zo Zo the PuppyFuzz!!! lol - adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay -now a few questions for holiday gifts...
> Rag Quilt - I have 4 colors of flannel anyone suggest a pattern for 6x6 squares - colors are red, white, black, pattern black. I'd like to put mickey heads on 9 of the white squares.
> 
> Tim's Toy Story blanket - I want to applique characters on plain fleece. Its okay to use cotton, right? Now, do you think I should make it a double thick fleece and do the knot tie thing around the edges?
> 
> We want to take the kids to see Toy Story 3 on ice, and of course I'd like to make customs...any ideas for a 4, 6, 8 year old (2 girls, 1 boy)???
> 
> Hope you all had an awesome weekend. I think we are going to get out some Christmas decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help with the Big Gives!!!



Super cute stuff!!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

It's time for a new Mrs. Claus dress.
My husband and I are Santa and the Mrs. each year for our big Girl Scout Christmas party, and the church's Christmas party...and I think I need a new dress.  The one I've been wearing is made from a nightgown pattern, and I made a nightcap and apron to go with it.  I made it a few years ago on the day I was supposed to wear it!





Now I don't know what to make.  Any suggestions?

I'm thinking maybe the Meghan Peasant  -  but short sleeves or long sleeves?  A solid color or another print?   more red to match Santa?  faux fur to match Santa?
As you can see, I'm not a slim, petite Mrs. Claus    I'd like to still have the cap and the apron but again, print?  solid?  

What do you all think?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jessica52877 said:


> I was talking about the fabric from walmart. I have quite a few yards of the Minnie print left too! LOL! I ordered mine online though. At $2.50 a yard how could I not get a ton.



I can beat that price...my Walmart was clearing out stuff after Halloween years ago and had it marked down to .50!  Needless to say, I bought it all, then called a friend to have her check the one near her house and she bought me another 12 yards.  Even mailing it to me was cheaper than buying it full price.  



fairygoodmother said:


> It's time for a new Mrs. Claus dress.
> My husband and I are Santa and the Mrs. each year for our big Girl Scout Christmas party, and the church's Christmas party...and I think I need a new dress.  The one I've been wearing is made from a nightgown pattern, and I made a nightcap and apron to go with it.  I made it a few years ago on the day I was supposed to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to make.  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the Meghan Peasant  -  but short sleeves or long sleeves?  A solid color or another print?   more red to match Santa?  faux fur to match Santa?
> As you can see, I'm not a slim, petite Mrs. Claus    I'd like to still have the cap and the apron but again, print?  solid?
> 
> What do you all think?


I think you make the perfect Mrs. Claus!!!  In my mind she's not a petite lady at all.  As for the costume...what are you comfortable in?  And what's the temp where the party is going to be.  Those would weigh greatly in my decision.  I haven't made the Meghan for an adult, but the child version is rather slim fitting, more so than the portrait peasant.  I do like the idea of solid red with the fur to match Santa.  It seems a little more formal, if Santa has such a look.  LOL


----------



## aksunshine

Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!

*Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.






















*This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*


----------



## NiniMorris

HI!!!!!!

Just a quick drive by...we are getting ready to go to Animal Kingdom.  The past two days have been as magical as they could be.  Everyone is commenting on the customs and the matching T's...and I did manage to get the new Caral C bag (ruffled) made in Minnie colors...and everywhere we go we get tons of comments!


I have to say, I have seem the castle Christmas lights a million times in pictures and videos, but it is just not the same as in person!

(can you tell I am a little bit excited?)

You guys have really been chatty since I left...5 pages to skim through!  LOL

(and btw..I use flannel for faces on applique...and I used cotton batting for the dwarfs's beards!  LOL  I like a bit of dimension!)
Nini


----------



## jeniamt

Question for you machine embroiderers... I think I am about to order the Brother PE770 from Walmart (seems to be the cheapest) but do I also need to buy the Ped Basic in order to use HeatherSue's designs?  I am a little confused!  

Thanks!  Jen


----------



## jeniamt

aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*



So cute!!!!  Gabriel is getting so big!  If you don't mind me asking... where did you get his long sleeved onsie?  It looks nice and thick.


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> Question for you machine embroiderers... I think I am about to order the Brother PE770 from Walmart (seems to be the cheapest) but do I also need to buy the Ped Basic in order to use HeatherSue's designs?  I am a little confused!
> 
> Thanks!  Jen



I don't think so.  I have a Brother and I don't need it.  What you do need is a way to get the designs from a computer to the machine.  Some machines have a USB port and you can use that.  Most Brothers do have a card slot, but it is for their proprietary cards I am pretty sure.  On mine there is no USB port, but there is a cord to plug my machine into a computer and I can get my designs from there.


----------



## tricia

http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=PE770

Looks like the 770 has a USB port, so you are all set.  You just have to copy Heather's designs onto a USB stick and plug it into your machine.  Just make sure you copy the design onto the root directory, as the machine doesn't have the ability to access directories.


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> Question for you machine embroiderers... I think I am about to order the Brother PE770 from Walmart (seems to be the cheapest) but do I also need to buy the Ped Basic in order to use HeatherSue's designs?  I am a little confused!
> 
> Thanks!  Jen



Nope you dont need to bother with that!!! Just get a plain 'ol thumb drive and you are good to go!!!! 

You can use the brother "cards" in that machine too. I had an older brother before my 770 so I do have the Ped Basic, it is what gets the designs on the special brother card, thats all!!!

I love my machine and got it at the end of the summer. ALthough, it did BITE me the other day!!!!

NINI - Im excited for you - have fun!! Take lots of pics of everyone in their outfits!!!

Jessica - you got it, he was on the computer!!

Alicia - beautiful outfits on adorable kids!! Welcome new puppy!!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aksunshine said:


>



Too cute!!!



NiniMorris said:


> HI!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick drive by...we are getting ready to go to Animal Kingdom.  The past two days have been as magical as they could be.  Everyone is commenting on the customs and the matching T's...and I did manage to get the new Caral C bag (ruffled) made in Minnie colors...and everywhere we go we get tons of comments!
> 
> 
> I have to say, I have seem the castle Christmas lights a million times in pictures and videos, but it is just not the same as in person!
> 
> (can you tell I am a little bit excited?)
> 
> You guys have really been chatty since I left...5 pages to skim through!  LOL
> 
> (and btw..I use flannel for faces on applique...and I used cotton batting for the dwarfs's beards!  LOL  I like a bit of dimension!)
> Nini



I love Christmas time at Disney!!!  Keep enjoying your trip!!!



jeniamt said:


> Question for you machine embroiderers... I think I am about to order the Brother PE770 from Walmart (seems to be the cheapest) but do I also need to buy the Ped Basic in order to use HeatherSue's designs?  I am a little confused!
> 
> Thanks!  Jen



You are getting great advice.  You have a USB port and that can connect to your computer.  If you want to combine designs/fonts you will need some type of program for that.  I use PE Design (I keep thinking I'll try to actually create something with this program) for that but it is pricey.  I think there are so way less expensive programs you can purchase that do the same.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Too cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Christmas time at Disney!!!  Keep enjoying your trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting great advice.  You have a USB port and that can connect to your computer.  If you want to combine designs/fonts you will need some type of program for that.  I use PE Design (I keep thinking I'll try to actually create something with this program) for that but it is pricey.  I think there are so way less expensive programs you can purchase that do the same.



That is so true - right now I use a free version of Stitch Era to put words on things - im not the best at it by far, lol, but at least I can stop bothering other people to do the names for me!!!


----------



## jeniamt

THanks everyone for your advice.  That is what I thought but was confused as it said people that looked at the 770 also looked at the Ped basic.




billwendy said:


> That is so true - right now I use a free version of Stitch Era to put words on things - im not the best at it by far, lol, but at least I can stop bothering other people to do the names for me!!!



So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.


----------



## visitingapril09

aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*



Love the Thanksgiving outfits!!......and the puppy!


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> THanks everyone for your advice.  That is what I thought but was confused as it said people that looked at the 770 also looked at the Ped basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.



I do have the exact machine - I got mine through HSN so it would be on easypay - made it affordable for me!!! My old brother had preloaded designs, and honestly, I hardly ever use them. I prefer applique to total stitched out designs. My machine came with the brother warrenty and everything, so I dont think its any different than one purchased at a brother shop????


----------



## cogero

jeniamt said:


> THanks everyone for your advice.  That is what I thought but was confused as it said people that looked at the 770 also looked at the Ped basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.




Right now I would kill for a 5 x 7 hoop but since I am really new to sewing and embroidery I will suck it up for a bit. If I find that by April I am loving it all I will beg DH for an anniversary and early 40th Birthday present and get the biggest hoop straight embroidery machine.

I have a combo SE-400 that I got a pretty good deal from Amazon with.


----------



## cogero

okay I was able to print all my transfers this morning so when I get home from work I will press all of Allison's MAW and Harry Potter shirts.

I may even see if I can get to the post office before 5pm. Going to mail priority to make sure they get there in 2-3 days


----------



## clairemolly

Hello everyone!  I hope everyone had a great Thansgiving!  Getting home from WDW the Sunday before has made me feel so far behind!  I have almost no shopping done, and had to spend the last 2 days swapping out everyone's clothes.  It was still getting up in the high 60s/low 70s before we left...but it's only suppsed to be in the 40s most of this week!

I'm still going through the pics from our trip, but if Molly and Gavin can cooperate this afternoon I might be able to get some posted.

Oh, and we're going to WDW in June for a quick trip (only 4 days) and again without kids in October for our 10th anniversary!


----------



## froggy33

jeniamt said:


> So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.



I have this exact machine as well, from HSN...I think it was about $800.  I did the flex pay as well.  I sew mainly for a 2 year old, but have also done a ton of stuff for all different ages, up to a size 2XL and the 5x7 has worked great!  Maybe someday I'll upgrade, but I've found the 5x7 is just fine for me!  

I loved doing applique by hand, but now I use my machine and love it even more.  I'll still do one by hand if I want it bigger or can't find exactly what I want (which now I've taught myself to digitize, so the possibilities are endless!)  

Have fun with it!!


----------



## aksunshine

*Thanks everyone! Gabriel is 6 months old now!*


jeniamt said:


> So cute!!!!  Gabriel is getting so big!  If you don't mind me asking... where did you get his long sleeved onsie?  It looks nice and thick.



I actually ordered that on Etsy, turquoisealligator, her name is Brooke. She was SO fast! Anyway, it is a Carter's onesie!


----------



## erikawolf2004

cogero said:


> Right now I would kill for a 5 x 7 hoop but since I am really new to sewing and embroidery I will suck it up for a bit. If I find that by April I am loving it all I will beg DH for an anniversary and early 40th Birthday present and get the biggest hoop straight embroidery machine.
> 
> I have a combo SE-400 that I got a pretty good deal from Amazon with.



I have this also and really like it, but would love to have a 5x7-one day...probably for the next trip in 2012  I ordered mine from Amazon also, I don't think it is any different from the one at Walmart.  I used some of the preloaded lettering this weekend and it puckered really bad, so I have to redo that shirt I won't be using those again!  I just attach my machine directly to my laptop to get HeatherSue's files that I have saved on there, it is super easy....the 770 doesn't do that?  I really like this feature, because you can open up your etsy acct and see the finished product and open a file with the different stich order.


----------



## jeniamt

cogero said:


> Right now I would kill for a 5 x 7 hoop but since I am really new to sewing and embroidery I will suck it up for a bit. If I find that by April I am loving it all I will beg DH for an anniversary and early 40th Birthday present and get the biggest hoop straight embroidery machine.
> 
> I have a combo SE-400 that I got a pretty good deal from Amazon with.



I turn 40 soon as well (March) and the machine is my unofficial early B-day gift!  I was pulling for a trip to Paris but with 4 kids and a lot of house projects going on its just not going to happen.  So, instead I will monogram anything that I can get in that hoop!



clairemolly said:


> Hello everyone!  I hope everyone had a great Thansgiving!  Getting home from WDW the Sunday before has made me feel so far behind!  I have almost no shopping done, and had to spend the last 2 days swapping out everyone's clothes.  It was still getting up in the high 60s/low 70s before we left...but it's only suppsed to be in the 40s most of this week!
> 
> I'm still going through the pics from our trip, but if Molly and Gavin can cooperate this afternoon I might be able to get some posted.
> 
> Oh, and we're going to WDW in June for a quick trip (only 4 days) and again without kids in October for our 10th anniversary!



Welcome back.. and how lucky are you... two more trips in the next year!!!



froggy33 said:


> I have this exact machine as well, from HSN...I think it was about $800.  I did the flex pay as well.  I sew mainly for a 2 year old, but have also done a ton of stuff for all different ages, up to a size 2XL and the 5x7 has worked great!  Maybe someday I'll upgrade, but I've found the 5x7 is just fine for me!
> 
> I loved doing applique by hand, but now I use my machine and love it even more.  I'll still do one by hand if I want it bigger or can't find exactly what I want (which now I've taught myself to digitize, so the possibilities are endless!)
> 
> Have fun with it!!



Thanks for the info.  I love your work so I am glad to hear you are doing it in 5x7 hoop!




aksunshine said:


> *Thanks everyone! Gabriel is 6 months old now!*
> 
> 
> I actually ordered that on Etsy, turquoisealligator, her name is Brooke. She was SO fast! Anyway, it is a Carter's onesie!



Thanks for the info, I added her shop to my favorites.  



So I have some very exciting news to share...  on Thanksgiving I mentioned, in passing, if any of the grandparents would want to watch my 2 little ones for a few days so we could go to WDW in January with the 2 older kids.  And... wait for it, wait for it... my mom and dad called me today and said they would!  YEA!!!!      They are taking DD4 in February by herself and while I wouldn't mind taking DS1, it will make it really nice trip for DD11 and DS9 not to have a toddler tagging along.  Now, I just need to get planning!!  I think we will take advantage of Free Dining and I really want to stay at Poly or Contemporary.  Any advice on either resort is appreciated.  Off to plan!


----------



## squirrel

I had to stop working on Christmas gifts to make this for my Niece's Birthday.  She was sad as the younger niece got a lot of dresses for WDW and she outgrew all the one's I made her the year before.


----------



## jeniamt

squirrel said:


> I had to stop working on Christmas gifts to make this for my Niece's Birthday.  She was sad as the younger niece got a lot of dresses for WDW and she outgrew all the one's I made her the year before.



Beautiful!  What kind of Christmas gifts are you making?


----------



## ms_mckenna

cogero said:


> Meant to share this yesterday. This was the applique I did, my first ever.
> 
> Pardon how bad I look in the picture my son wanted to pose with me and that doesn't happen often.


How cute is that! I love that he wanted to pose with you 



billwendy said:


> And you all know who this is!!! This morning in Sunday School we were talking about how God made the animals, and we went around and talked about our pets. I took a turn too (in this 4-6year old class) and asked if anyone knew what my doggie's name was. And Tim raised his hand - and it was so cute - instead of just saying Zoey - he said - Zo Zo the PuppyFuzz!!! lol - adorable!!!


Everything is adorable but love the story and the picture such cuteness! 



jessica52877 said:


> I was talking about the fabric from walmart. I have quite a few yards of the Minnie print left too! LOL! I ordered mine online though. At $2.50 a yard how could I not get a ton.
> !


Oh wow that is an awesome prices! I cannot remember what I paid it was probably way to much. Oh well I have it now lol. Now that walmart fabric I am kicking myself in the posterior for not buying more! 



fairygoodmother said:


> It's time for a new Mrs. Claus dress.
> My husband and I are Santa and the Mrs. each year for our big Girl Scout Christmas party, and the church's Christmas party...and I think I need a new dress.  The one I've been wearing is made from a nightgown pattern, and I made a nightcap and apron to go with it.  I made it a few years ago on the day I was supposed to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to make.  Any suggestions?


You guys make like the most perfect Clause couple! Love it! I love the idea of matchy something especially with fur but you would be super toasty in the south  



aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*


So cute I missed that you got the doggie! Off to go look on FB!  



jeniamt said:


> So I have some very exciting news to share...  on Thanksgiving I mentioned, in passing, if any of the grandparents would want to watch my 2 little ones for a few days so we could go to WDW in January with the 2 older kids.  And... wait for it, wait for it... my mom and dad called me today and said they would!  YEA!!!!      They are taking DD4 in February by herself and while I wouldn't mind taking DS1, it will make it really nice trip for DD11 and DS9 not to have a toddler tagging along.  Now, I just need to get planning!!  I think we will take advantage of Free Dining and I really want to stay at Poly or Contemporary.  Any advice on either resort is appreciated.  Off to plan!



What an awesome thing! I bet that will be an awesome trip for them! 



squirrel said:


> I had to stop working on Christmas gifts to make this for my Niece's Birthday.  She was sad as the younger niece got a lot of dresses for WDW and she outgrew all the one's I made her the year before.


This is beautiful! 


Curious a bit ot but still crafty. Does anyone dabble in bling? I am really contemplating a small business venture this spring and I have been looking at machines to create rhinestone transfers. I have looked on other boards and I think I have an idea the machine I want to buy but I was wondering if anyone here had any bling experience


----------



## jeniamt

ms_mckenna said:


> Curious a bit ot but still crafty. Does anyone dabble in bling? I am really contemplating a small business venture this spring and I have been looking at machines to create rhinestone transfers. I have looked on other boards and I think I have an idea the machine I want to buy but I was wondering if anyone here had any bling experience



Sorry, don't know anything about Bling but I have bought some designs off of Etsy.  Lots of people have Minnie/Mickey heads (which of course are cute) but I am always looking for ones that are less common.  For example, I bought some really cool princess and a Beast silhouette.  They were kind of artsy and a little more modern looking.  Its what DD11 likes to wear when in WDW.  If you enjoy creating the designs, I am sure it would be a great business.  Good luck and let us know when you are up and running!


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> THanks everyone for your advice.  That is what I thought but was confused as it said people that looked at the 770 also looked at the Ped basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.




They do make the models cheaper for Walmart. I had a Brother rep tell me that. But I think when that is the case, they have to change the model #. Like the serger 1034 is Walmart and other  places you'll find the 3034. But since it's the same model #, I wouldn't think it would different. 

$1500 is sort of pricey IMO. I bought the 780D for $900 and it had a $200 rebate, I've had it since last Nov. Perhaps she has sales? That's what my local shop does.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - Just a reminder that the ship date for Emily's Big Give is 12/7!!! If anyone wanted to do an iron on Mickey Mouse Eagles shirt for Dad, or any easy fits for Carter (the very tiny 3 year old who cant find pants that fit too well - lol) or a tote bag for mom, just let me know!! I've got the shipping address for those who need it!!

For those who are following Juliana, they leave in 2 days!!! They are beside themselves with excitement!!~ Dad has been so gracious in thanking all of us!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

jeniamt said:


> Sorry, don't know anything about Bling but I have bought some designs off of Etsy.  Lots of people have Minnie/Mickey heads (which of course are cute) but I am always looking for ones that are less common.  For example, I bought some really cool princess and a Beast silhouette.  They were kind of artsy and a little more modern looking.  Its what DD11 likes to wear when in WDW.  If you enjoy creating the designs, I am sure it would be a great business.  Good luck and let us know when you are up and running!



That is kind of my plan something less typical and limited. Not looking to flood the market. The main machine I am looking at would make than easier than the shake method or the entirely by hand one which would never happen at least not here. I think I have a business name (came to me in the middle of the night) and I have been doing research pretty much exclusively for the last week. I have DH on board now I just hope I am not calling it wrong and there really is a market for it.


----------



## cogero

okay finally finished the shirts for Allison

MAW shirts





Harry Potter Shirts (luckily I found one in the Design Forum and just added the names)





Wendy if you send me the address I will get these out via priority tomorrow morning.


----------



## woodkins

ms_mckenna said:


> Curious a bit ot but still crafty. Does anyone dabble in bling? I am really contemplating a small business venture this spring and I have been looking at machines to create rhinestone transfers. I have looked on other boards and I think I have an idea the machine I want to buy but I was wondering if anyone here had any bling experience





ms_mckenna said:


> That is kind of my plan something less typical and limited. Not looking to flood the market. The main machine I am looking at would make than easier than the shake method or the entirely by hand one which would never happen at least not here. I think I have a business name (came to me in the middle of the night) and I have been doing research pretty much exclusively for the last week. I have DH on board now I just hope I am not calling it wrong and there really is a market for it.



I have done some bling items for dd and sold a few on Ebay/etsy, all done by hand though.  I would suggest if you are going to do a business to market yourself including cheer teams. My dd is an all star cheerleader (competition only-we don't cheer for sports teams only competition) and all of their warm ups, sweats, etc are blinged out. In the past 2 months alone I have bought bling tees, sweatshirts, sweatpants and even a bling cheer bow. Our competition bows have the gym's initials on it in bling! It is a HUGE market, that many people don't know about. If you can bling cheer items and get table space at competition events you will make tons of cash. Our last competition the vendors were selling out by lunchtime. 

Good luck with it & if you need a cheerleader model, I have a sassy 8 year old for you


----------



## jeniamt

ms_mckenna said:


> That is kind of my plan something less typical and limited. Not looking to flood the market. The main machine I am looking at would make than easier than the shake method or the entirely by hand one which would never happen at least not here. I think I have a business name (came to me in the middle of the night) and I have been doing research pretty much exclusively for the last week. I have DH on board now I just hope I am not calling it wrong and there really is a market for it.



Here is the only example I apparently have a photo of:






I have seen nothing like this recently on ETSY.  




cogero said:


> okay finally finished the shirts for Allison
> 
> MAW shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Shirts (luckily I found one in the Design Forum and just added the names)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy if you send me the address I will get these out via priority tomorrow morning.



These are so cute!  Nice job!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

cogero said:


> okay finally finished the shirts for Allison
> 
> MAW shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Shirts (luckily I found one in the Design Forum and just added the names)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy if you send me the address I will get these out via priority tomorrow morning.


Those are awesome ! 



woodkins said:


> I have done some bling items for dd and sold a few on Ebay/etsy, all done by hand though.  I would suggest if you are going to do a business to market yourself including cheer teams. My dd is an all star cheerleader (competition only-we don't cheer for sports teams only competition) and all of their warm ups, sweats, etc are blinged out. In the past 2 months alone I have bought bling tees, sweatshirts, sweatpants and even a bling cheer bow. Our competition bows have the gym's initials on it in bling! It is a HUGE market, that many people don't know about. If you can bling cheer items and get table space at competition events you will make tons of cash. Our last competition the vendors were selling out by lunchtime.
> 
> Good luck with it & if you need a cheerleader model, I have a sassy 8 year old for you


May take you up on that  I know we are moving to a metro area probably this summer and my husband's cousin teaches step there so I am hoping that is something I can use to my advantage. I fully planned on tapping into the local school market. 



jeniamt said:


> Here is the only example I apparently have a photo of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen nothing like this recently on ETSY.


That is awesome and in my head I fully planned on making some things like that for at least my DD and friends. My only concern is selling it.  I am assuming it is not copyright infringement as long as you do not market it as Belle iron on but princess iron on instead?


----------



## squirrel

jeniamt said:


> Beautiful!  What kind of Christmas gifts are you making?



The older niece is getting a flannel night shirt and the younger one is getting PJ bottoms.  I also want to get some Magic Bags done.  If I have enough time I will make them for all the daycare children (I already gave board games for the older ones and plush dogs for the younger ones).

I can't even use their initials as they both start with K.


----------



## cogero

Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?

Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.

You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask



Oh No!!! I use the Coats embroidery thread all the time....I know some people have ordered from Marathon threads???? What a bummer, thats so frustrating!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask



I use Gutterman, that's what the shop I bought my machine from recommended, and so far so good


----------



## jessica52877

I like marathon, my best friend likes coats. 

http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I am going to throw this out there now but we'll be needing new WISH design shirts for 2011. I wish I could remember who made the 2010, they were/are awesome! And I remember it was quick and tons to choose from. I know we have had several to choose from and from a few different designers so if anyone does this we'll be needing new clipart soon!


----------



## PurpleEars

ireland_nicole said:


> Re: the eyelet setting; I use the dritz setting tool ( also like a set of pliers) and I like it; makes no noise at all and uses leverage to increase your strength; I have n problem now that I use it



Thanks Nicole. I am a little bit afraid that the plier style will not be strong enough, so it is good to hear that they will work well. I really appreciate your input. 



cogero said:


> Meant to share this yesterday. This was the applique I did, my first ever.
> 
> Pardon how bad I look in the picture my son wanted to pose with me and that doesn't happen often.



Nice shirt! I think it is a cute picture with the two of you.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well, Thanksgiving weekend comes to an end. Its been a very weird one for me!! lol....the car problem is really taking its toll on me (Billy says I take everything too seriously) but, Im just not sure how its all going to work out!!! Im not even sure how this week is going to work out!! We have my mom's 2nd car until Tuesday night - then not too sure. I doubt the car would be fixed by then! And this time of year I'd hate to do a rental because of the added expense! Anyways, between that and my finger and stuff, I did some stitching -
> 
> For Emily's Family - have you seen these adorable sets by Garanamals at Walmart? Tutu and "dress length shirt" for $5 on clearance!! And the EPCOT balls have the word epcot stitched in different varrigated threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Allisons Pixie Dust Give for her big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my cousins son, James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you all know who this is!!! This morning in Sunday School we were talking about how God made the animals, and we went around and talked about our pets. I took a turn too (in this 4-6year old class) and asked if anyone knew what my doggie's name was. And Tim raised his hand - and it was so cute - instead of just saying Zoey - he said - Zo Zo the PuppyFuzz!!! lol - adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay -now a few questions for holiday gifts...
> Rag Quilt - I have 4 colors of flannel anyone suggest a pattern for 6x6 squares - colors are red, white, black, pattern black. I'd like to put mickey heads on 9 of the white squares.
> 
> Tim's Toy Story blanket - I want to applique characters on plain fleece. Its okay to use cotton, right? Now, do you think I should make it a double thick fleece and do the knot tie thing around the edges?
> 
> We want to take the kids to see Toy Story 3 on ice, and of course I'd like to make customs...any ideas for a 4, 6, 8 year old (2 girls, 1 boy)???
> 
> Hope you all had an awesome weekend. I think we are going to get out some Christmas decorations tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help with the Big Gives!!!



Sorry to hear about your car problems. It looks like you were busy with sewing! Wow! Thanks for sharing the story about Zoey.

I am not sure if I have any good suggestions for the gifts. I played around with the quilt design a little bit but I haven't come up with anything that looks good yet.



fairygoodmother said:


> It's time for a new Mrs. Claus dress.
> My husband and I are Santa and the Mrs. each year for our big Girl Scout Christmas party, and the church's Christmas party...and I think I need a new dress.  The one I've been wearing is made from a nightgown pattern, and I made a nightcap and apron to go with it.  I made it a few years ago on the day I was supposed to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know what to make.  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the Meghan Peasant  -  but short sleeves or long sleeves?  A solid color or another print?   more red to match Santa?  faux fur to match Santa?
> As you can see, I'm not a slim, petite Mrs. Claus    I'd like to still have the cap and the apron but again, print?  solid?
> 
> What do you all think?



That's a nice picture. For a new outfit, I think a long sleeve dress would match with the "winter" theme that tends to come with the Mr. and Mrs. Claus in this half of the hemisphere. Maybe a red dress with white trim to match with Santa's "traditional" outfit? For the apron and hat, maybe a Christmas-themed print with hollies or something similar? Somehow I envision ruffles on the apron for Mrs. Claus.



aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.



What a nice picture of Isabelle and Gabriel!



squirrel said:


> I had to stop working on Christmas gifts to make this for my Niece's Birthday.  She was sad as the younger niece got a lot of dresses for WDW and she outgrew all the one's I made her the year before.



That dress is beautiful!



cogero said:


> okay finally finished the shirts for Allison
> 
> MAW shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Shirts (luckily I found one in the Design Forum and just added the names)



Wow, they look great. I am sure Allison's family would love them!



cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask



I like Sulky thread and I haven't had any problems with them. Guttermann works for me as well. I have to say I prefer Sulky because the 850yd spools fit into the cassette for my sewing and my embroidery machines nicely. (Interesting to note that Brother did away with that system in the newer machines!)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> Oh No!!! I use the Coats embroidery thread all the time....I know some people have ordered from Marathon threads???? What a bummer, thats so frustrating!!



I have a Babylock and use Coats for both sewing & embroidery. I have not had a problem yet (knocking on wood) I do like the BIG sulky embroidery thread I can get at the bigger Joann store.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the drive by; will catch up on the thread tonight, I promise
> I've been working on FSL ornaments for Christmas gifts, but also managed to get these done this week:
> 
> Thanksgiving outfits (they will be worn w/ matching brown shirts underneath, kiddos just didn't want to cooperate: (sorry for the quircky pose- also DS will not be wearing mickey balloon shorts w/ his ensemble LOL.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course customs for Tangled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD will wear hers over a long sleeve T; simple, but effective- especially w/ all Heathersue's embroidery designs For those who don't know, the T-giving dress is a vida (a farbenmix pattern) and the Rapunzel dress is a simply sweet (by CarlaC avail at YCMT)



Nicole - I love them all!  The 'Tangled' dress is adorable.  We saw the movie last week (opening day) and I only got tshirts embroidered but hey...it was something!  I love that fabric.  I am going to have to search for that!!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We're going on a cruise in a few days, so I've been busy this week sewing for Rebecca.  My goal is for her to have a play outfit to wear every day, and some dresses for dinner, with 2 of those little girl formal for the 2 formal nights.  This is my 2nd Feliz...I had made on e last year and she absolutely hated it.  This time I was originally going to keep it hidden until it was time to wear it, but she caught me doing the embroidery and loved it!  Go figure   When she tried it on for this pic, she didn't want to take it off.  The ship will be decorated for Christmas, so I decided to make some of her things Christmasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a pattern from  the latest issue of Australian Smocking & Embroidery.  My true love for sewing things for little girls is hand smocking, something I've not done much of recently.  I still need to put in the hem, so it's a little long.  The close up really doesn't do it justice, it looks prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my dresses are done, the playclothes will be faster, so hopefully I can get a bunch of fun things done for her.



Love, love, love these!!!!!!!!  Couldn't make the smocking dresses smaller because they need to be seen....just beautiful!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Yesterday was a massive sewing/monogramming day!  I reworked a few dresses from last year's trip since DD7 has grown. Here is what we will be wearing soon at WDW!!!
> 
> BBB and Cinderella's Royal Table Lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at 1900 Park Fare (DS5 is so excited about the Ladies on his shirt!!)



wow...you have been super busy.  They are going to get so much attention with all of those outfits and shirts!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> First thank you all for the encouragement on the snowflake design.  I did get it saved and have learned so much in just a few days.  Anita, of course I am going to make a design for you, if you will let me.  Do you just want your name?The good news!!!!
> We are going to WDW in Feb.  DH is going to powerschool again and this year it is at WDW!  And we are staying at AKL for one night on the Platinum dining plan.    I have to get DD to come up from Boca to babysit DS for me because they don't have enough tours for kids under 10.



Yay!!  So happy you are getting to go to WDW twice!  That is so lucky.
I love that snowflake...thank you, thank you, thank you!! Can you do it in PES format??  I will PM you.


----------



## effervescent

Just wanted to post these pics before I go to bed - I've got training in the morning, yikes!

Anyway, here's everything for Allison's Big Give:






For the baby I ended up finding a fleece zip up hoodie that I put Mickey on.  Here's a better pic of it.






If someone would PM me the address I'll get them mailed out tomorrow.


And since I have them in photobucket, here's the outfits that I made for Thanksgiving.  We usually don't go anywhere since we don't live close to family, but this year we went to DH's aunt's house so I figured the kids needed some cute clothes.  






Alison picked out this very loud turkey fabric that she just adored.  I wasn't so inspired with it, but I think the end product turned out cute.






Better shot of the embroidery:


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mom2rtk said:


> I had NO intention of going anywhere near JoAnn's yesterday. Then I started a new project I was DYING to finish. It was one that was new and I had to see how it turned out. So I waited until mid-morning and gave it a go. I pulled my number.......... 10. I looked up and they were on 08. HUH???? I didn't get it. Then someone explained I was D10 and they were on C08!!
> 
> I was the only idiot there buying something that wasn't even on sale!!!! There was a 3 cut or less line set up, but even then we were in that store almost 90 minutes to buy 2 pieces of trim. When I'm on a mission, nothing stops me.............. but I won't make that mistake next year!



Yeah, there was a 2 bolt line at my store too, but even that looked insanely long and by the time I figured out that's what it was I needed to get going anyhow  

Glad you were able to get what you needed!!  I can't wait to see your new creation!!



NiniMorris said:


> HI!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick drive by...we are getting ready to go to Animal Kingdom.  The past two days have been as magical as they could be.  Everyone is commenting on the customs and the matching T's...and I did manage to get the new Caral C bag (ruffled) made in Minnie colors...and everywhere we go we get tons of comments!
> 
> 
> I have to say, I have seem the castle Christmas lights a million times in pictures and videos, but it is just not the same as in person!
> 
> (can you tell I am a little bit excited?)
> 
> You guys have really been chatty since I left...5 pages to skim through!  LOL
> 
> (and btw..I use flannel for faces on applique...and I used cotton batting for the dwarfs's beards!  LOL  I like a bit of dimension!)
> Nini



How exciting, yes the lights look amazing in person, I totally agree.  I'm glad you're having a blast.  Animal Kingdom is my favorite park too, have FUN!!



aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*



Is it just me, or does it totally break your heart these babies of ours are growing up so fast!!??  Mr. Gabriel looks so handsome in his Turkey shirt, and I love Isabelle's dress!!



squirrel said:


> I had to stop working on Christmas gifts to make this for my Niece's Birthday.  She was sad as the younger niece got a lot of dresses for WDW and she outgrew all the one's I made her the year before.



I love that dress!!  That's what I'd like to make for my little girl for our next trip, but I wonder if the dress would look weird with a long sleeve shirt under it...we're going in Mid-November and mostly it's too cold to go without sleeves.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay finally finished the shirts for Allison
> 
> MAW shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter Shirts (luckily I found one in the Design Forum and just added the names)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy if you send me the address I will get these out via priority tomorrow morning.


You really did a wonderful job and you took on a lot!  Thank you for doing the big give.  The family is going to be so happy.



cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask


I don't know what kind I have but I wanted to say again that I clean out my case before starting a new project.  I also try to clean the upper part of my machine as much as I can.  Check your tensions.  It does take a bit to find the sweet spot of embroidery.



effervescent said:


> Just wanted to post these pics before I go to bed - I've got training in the morning, yikes!
> 
> Anyway, here's everything for Allison's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the baby I ended up finding a fleece zip up hoodie that I put Mickey on.  Here's a better pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone would PM me the address I'll get them mailed out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> And since I have them in photobucket, here's the outfits that I made for Thanksgiving.  We usually don't go anywhere since we don't live close to family, but this year we went to DH's aunt's house so I figured the kids needed some cute clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison picked out this very loud turkey fabric that she just adored.  I wasn't so inspired with it, but I think the end product turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot of the embroidery:


That fleece is just so nice. I would swear it was store made you did such a good job!  It all looks so good.  Thanks for giving so much.


----------



## squirrel

Diz-Mommy said:


> I love that dress!!  That's what I'd like to make for my little girl for our next trip, but I wonder if the dress would look weird with a long sleeve shirt under it...we're going in Mid-November and mostly it's too cold to go without sleeves.



My niece is wearing it with a long sleave white shirt.  It's cold up here-in the summer she can wear it without a shirt.  The Simply Sweet is made so you can layer it with a shirt if needed.


----------



## cogero

oh the embroidery I have figured out this is for the sewing part. It kept sucking it into the bobbin case while I was trying to sew headbands.

It is cotton thread so I am wondering if that is it. It is what I was using on my singer. 

I have been using the Marathon for Embroidery and found one color my machine hates LMAO.

Going to play with the tension a bit more and may run to the store and get polyester thread. I am thinking it may not like the cotton thread. Luckily I have huge amounts of material for headbands. I just need to get it figured out before I start my daughters skirt which I cut out last night.

Oh the shirts are on their way to Allison and her family.

I need to start making things for our trip at the end of the month oh and I volunteered to make shirts for a friends trip to make their trip of a lifetime more special. I seriously need my head examined.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask



I haven't had any problem with emb threads. But I like the Sulky best. Basically becuase of the size of the spool works good on my machine (and in my mind!!). I have had trouble with bobbin thread. On my Brother 180, I found I could only use the Janome or Brother bobbin thread. So I haven't even tried with my 780.


----------



## jeniamt

I have a TICKER!!!!!!  Yahooooey!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> Just wanted to post these pics before I go to bed - I've got training in the morning, yikes!
> 
> Anyway, here's everything for Allison's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the baby I ended up finding a fleece zip up hoodie that I put Mickey on.  Here's a better pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone would PM me the address I'll get them mailed out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> And since I have them in photobucket, here's the outfits that I made for Thanksgiving.  We usually don't go anywhere since we don't live close to family, but this year we went to DH's aunt's house so I figured the kids needed some cute clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison picked out this very loud turkey fabric that she just adored.  I wasn't so inspired with it, but I think the end product turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot of the embroidery:



ADORABLE!!!!! pm'd ya!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> I have a TICKER!!!!!!  Yahooooey!!!!!



I love your new ticker.  Where are you staying?  What is the occasion?


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone ever had the dreaded sewers block before? I just cant get started on a project for anything!!!!



Im wasting too much time on the Hallmark Christmas Shows!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever had the dreaded sewers block before? I just cant get started on a project for anything!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im wasting too much time on the Hallmark Christmas Shows!!



Are you kidding...that is where I reside these days!  I am still in a funk over my halloween disaster and then the give shirts that are forever lost somewhere in post office land...no, they still have not been able to find them!  What a nightmare! And then...I break my embroidery hoop!   Wait...that make three really bad, so I should be good now!

I do need to get busy a finish up my stuff for my BFF's DD.  But, I just can't get in the mood.  I did clean my sewing area today, so that should count for something?!?!?


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Are you kidding...that is where I reside these days!  I am still in a funk over my halloween disaster and then the give shirts that are forever lost somewhere in post office land...no, they still have not been able to find them!  What a nightmare! And then...I break my embroidery hoop!   Wait...that make three really bad, so I should be good now!
> 
> I do need to get busy a finish up my stuff for my BFF's DD.  But, I just can't get in the mood.  I did clean my sewing area today, so that should count for something?!?!?



lol- we are in the same boat!!! our car died, I ran over my finger with my sewing machine and billy's online account was hacked!! thats 3 for us, right???? plus, I just stare at all my sewing stuff - grrrrrr - I need some inspiration!!!!!! lol


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever had the dreaded sewers block before? I just cant get started on a project for anything!!!!



Yep! Going on almost 3 months now. I have sewn 1 dress, and 1 Mulan- because I had too. Have not done anything else. Just not inspired anymore.


I hope your block goes away faster than mine. Maybe Zoey needs mouse ears


----------



## jeniamt

MinnieVanMom said:


> I love your new ticker.  Where are you staying?  What is the occasion?



Thanks!  We are staying at the Poly!!!  I've never stayed there before and have wanted to since my first trip to the World in 1975!  I remember riding the monorail around the resort loop and begging my folks to let us stay there.  The closest occasion I can celebrate is I turn 40 in March.  We will definitely be celebrating that while we are there!  The fun part is we are just taking the two older kids and my folks will keep the younger ones.  Should be a fun trip for them without a baby and Princess and fanatic tagging a long.  DD4 (the Princess fanatic) will be going with my folks for her own trip in early February to celebrate her 5th birthday.



billwendy said:


> Has anyone ever had the dreaded sewers block before? I just cant get started on a project for anything!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im wasting too much time on the Hallmark Christmas Shows!!



Ooh, that is the worst.   I would recommend signing up for a Big Give b/c that always helps me.  Nothing like a deadline!  But, clearly, you have the Give thing covered!  Maybe try making something quick and gratifying... a few weeks ago when I was in a funk I used a couple of fat quarters that went with nothing else in my stash to make myself a little iPhone/wallet thing.  I love it and it makes me so happy and did get me sewing.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Yep! Going on almost 3 months now. I have sewn 1 dress, and 1 Mulan- because I had too. Have not done anything else. Just not inspired anymore.
> 
> 
> I hope your block goes away faster than mine. Maybe Zoey needs mouse ears



 too funny!! I hope your's goes away really soon - you are much too talented to not sew!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> too funny!! I hope your's goes away really soon - you are much too talented to not sew!!!!!



I made a Mickey Head wreath to hang outside today. But I don't think that "counts" since it was pine needles and wires and not sewing. But that is about as creative as it gets right now LOL. M has not even gotten anything new(I almost BOUGHT a Christmas dress today)


----------



## jessica52877

Hey sewer block people, get sewing! Make me something! That will unblock you! I sometimes get tired of it, but I just continue to walk in my room and sew, sew, sew. 

For regular sewing I use coats n clark thread. My machine is fine with it. If I don't take off both sticky ends then it seems to get stuck when trying to turn. I can't just poke a hole in the end. Hope that makes sense, but end result is thread breaks, etc.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Hey sewer block people, get sewing! Make me something! That will unblock you! I sometimes get tired of it, but I just continue to walk in my room and sew, sew, sew.
> 
> For regular sewing I use coats n clark thread. My machine is fine with it. If I don't take off both sticky ends then it seems to get stuck when trying to turn. I can't just poke a hole in the end. Hope that makes sense, but end result is thread breaks, etc.



Hey I thought of you the other day, I finally ordered M one of those Mickey things. The ones the come in the box and you can't tell which one it is until you open it? It is going in the stocking.

And I can't walk in my sewing room to "unblock", I lost my sewing room in the move. I have two machines under the desk, embroidery machine is still packed in the closet, the evil serger is sitting on the file cabinet. I have 4 bins of fabric in my room and two more in the hall. Still can't find my scissors/pinking shears (I think the Serger ate them). Can you tell I just want to whine? LOL


----------



## PurpleEars

effervescent said:


> Just wanted to post these pics before I go to bed - I've got training in the morning, yikes!
> 
> Anyway, here's everything for Allison's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the baby I ended up finding a fleece zip up hoodie that I put Mickey on.  Here's a better pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone would PM me the address I'll get them mailed out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> And since I have them in photobucket, here's the outfits that I made for Thanksgiving.  We usually don't go anywhere since we don't live close to family, but this year we went to DH's aunt's house so I figured the kids needed some cute clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison picked out this very loud turkey fabric that she just adored.  I wasn't so inspired with it, but I think the end product turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shot of the embroidery:



Those shirts for the Give are amazing! The kids' Thanksgiving clothes are very nice too. You did a good job with that turkey print.



jeniamt said:


> I have a TICKER!!!!!!  Yahooooey!!!!!



Congrats!

I hope those of you with sewer block will find a way to get out of it soon. I don't have any suggestions - but I really think everyone here do a fantastic job with their sewing. Hopefully you will see something here to inspire you to get back to the sewing room or sewing area before long!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have a type of block -it is called "I HAVE to finish this order before I can work on what I WANT to do" I am almost done the outfit too which makes it all the more frustrating.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I just realized I can book our next November trip - yea!


----------



## lovestosew

Emily big give

tiana






sleepng beauty


----------



## *Toadstool*

Need a little inspiration for the final sewing push...

Anyone have some* Christmas customs* to post? I know I've seen some great things in the past. I have no clue what to make for MVMCP. 
I just finished 10 princesses for Hannah's princess dress. Almost ready to move onto something else.


----------



## cogero

spent the early part of today at my Moms actually still here since I am waiting for the dryer to stop.

Then I am heading home to craft scrapbooking and Christmas gifts today.

Question about embroidering on those canvas aprons. Do I have to wash them or will I be good to go?

Thought I would make one for my Mom and sister to do their Christmas baking in.

Also going to play with the tension a bit more on the sewing machine because I had it working well to practice when I took it out of the box.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty


Please, can I be little again, those are lovely.



cogero said:


> spent the early part of today at my Moms actually still here since I am waiting for the dryer to stop.
> 
> Then I am heading home to craft scrapbooking and Christmas gifts today.
> 
> Question about embroidering on those canvas aprons. Do I have to wash them or will I be good to go?
> 
> Thought I would make one for my Mom and sister to do their Christmas baking in.
> 
> Also going to play with the tension a bit more on the sewing machine because I had it working well to practice when I took it out of the box.


If the machine has worked well, don't touch the tension.  It is only when it goes badly that you start to mess with it.  Just clean the case and other areas often.

Have fun with your busy day.  I don't know a thing about canvas, sorry, but I would say not.


----------



## tricia

lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



Very pretty as usual Linette.

I hope everyone manages to get out of their sewing funk.  You should maybe buy a new magazine, or book with new patterns and ideas.  That always helps me.


----------



## tricia

Valentine Table Runner to show off today. (my own design, I could find anything I liked out there in cyberspace)


----------



## t-beri

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I just realized I can book our next November trip - yea!


YAY!!!!  



lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



What adorable dresses and a generous big give donation!  I'm sure Emily will be thrilled.



*Toadstool* said:


> Need a little inspiration for the final sewing push...
> 
> Anyone have some* Christmas customs* to post? I know I've seen some great things in the past. I have no clue what to make for MVMCP.
> I just finished 10 princesses for Hannah's princess dress. Almost ready to move onto something else.



Well here's some motivation for ya, if you don't get sewing you will be where I am with 3 days left and STILL sewing    I wish I had pictures b/c they are going to be adorable (they are mostly sewn up, waiting on bodices that JHAM was kind enough to embroider for me)  but I am making the girls patchwork skirts on simply sweet bodices (totally a case from JHAM's Halloween one!)  I used christmas prints and polka dots (of course)  and they are ADORABLE!  the bodices have a Frou Frou by Heather Sue christmas mickey on the front her JOY that has a minnie head for the O on the back.  VERY CUTE!!!

No I have LOTS of pieces sewn together, time to get them all turned into something LOL.  I think there will be ruffling today.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Lovestosew!!! Those dresses are beautiful!!!


----------



## thebeesknees

Aaaahhhh! We leave in an hour and a half to go pick up the kids from school and head out to WDW!!!! They have NO idea we are doing this - I've been sewing and packing in secret for so long and now it's finally here! I can't wait to see their faces when they realize where we are going! I'll try to post pictures when we get back.


----------



## t-beri

Have a great trip!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

thebeesknees said:


> Aaaahhhh! We leave in an hour and a half to go pick up the kids from school and head out to WDW!!!! They have NO idea we are doing this - I've been sewing and packing in secret for so long and now it's finally here! I can't wait to see their faces when they realize where we are going! I'll try to post pictures when we get back.



Have a wonderful time.


----------



## ncmomof2

Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
















Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.


Wow, I just admire all of you who have girls and do those ruffle dresses.  It looks just super.


----------



## jessica52877

I love all the ruffles!


----------



## ms_mckenna

effervescent said:


>


Everything you posted is awesome ! 


lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty


These are so amazing! Are they your own design or is there a pattern somewhere? I would love to make some for EE for this spring she would love them! 



tricia said:


> Valentine Table Runner to show off today. (my own design, I could find anything I liked out there in cyberspace)


Very cool! Both that you are already prepared for Vday and the runner! 



thebeesknees said:


> Aaaahhhh! We leave in an hour and a half to go pick up the kids from school and head out to WDW!!!! They have NO idea we are doing this - I've been sewing and packing in secret for so long and now it's finally here! I can't wait to see their faces when they realize where we are going! I'll try to post pictures when we get back.


have a GREAT trip! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.


Love! 

Is there an easier way to do ruffles or a machine or something that helps? I cannot get it at all. I have tried but they just make me insane.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm sorry if this has already been posted, but a friend e-mailed it to me today.  

jcpenney.com has princess dresses today for $9.99.  You can get another 20% off by using coupon code 4RELVES!  This is just for today and if the link doesn't work, go to www.jcpenney.com, click on clearance and "Wednesday Deals".

http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/XGN.as...&Nao=21&PSO=0&x5view=1&CmCatId=external|72559

Happy shopping!!


----------



## cogero

I have been working on my first ever skirt.

I have also discovered the machine likes to go faster than I had been going with it.

I am hoping to figure out the gathering part of the skirt tonite.

I have another project I am going to work on at my dining room table while the kids do homework.

I totally love that Christmas dress.


----------



## ncmomof2

ms_mckenna said:


> Love!
> 
> Is there an easier way to do ruffles or a machine or something that helps? I cannot get it at all. I have tried but they just make me insane.




Thanks!  I have a ruffler for my machine which makes ruffles much quicker.  Which is great because I  ruffles!


----------



## NiniMorris

Bad Momma reporting in!  Went to BBB and CRT yesterday...and ...I...forgot...my ...camera!!!!!

The weather has been beautiful so far.  A cold front is coming in today.  We hit 80 yesterday...and only 65 today!  Tonight we go to Akershus.  Hopefully I can actually get some pictures tonight of the girls in their dresses.

Strangely, I have seen relatively few customs here this week.  I did see 2 little girls with Minnie skirts and shirts today, but their mom bought them off ebay.  Of course, I really need to get a picture of the Minnie bag I made my DIL out of Carla C's Ruffled bag.  Each day we have at least 20 people complimenting us on her bag, and asking where we bought it.  Today someone asked me where I got the pattern, so I pointed her to YCMT.

It is official.  My DD10 will never wear another custom after this trip!  She absolutely HATES wearing them now, and her attitude tells me she is really going to be a problem child when she gets to the teen years!  But, I didn't pack her anything else to wear, so she is stuck.  She keeps asking me if I can call someone to drive down and pick her up!  Poor child, being forced to enjoy Disney!

Nini


----------



## clairemolly

Question for those of you who use Embird

I am relatively new to embroidery machines and am trying to find something that is relatively inexpensive, I can expand as needed, etc.

At this stage, I really just want to be able to take the fonts that I buy, string them together into words, and embroider/applique the words.  Can I do this with the basic module or do I need one of the add-ons?

Thanks!!!


----------



## LKD

I saw Tangled a few days ago and I loveed it! 
Has anyone made Rapunzel's dress yet?


----------



## miprender

aksunshine said:


> Hey everyone! I missed the move! Life gets in the way sometimes!! LOL!
> 
> *Here are some Thanksgiving pics!!! I made Isabelle's apron/top, her pants, and Gabriel's pants*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is our newest family member, Gryffindor!!*



The pictures are too precious. I can't believe how big he is.



NiniMorris said:


> HI!!!!!!
> 
> Just a quick drive by...we are getting ready to go to Animal Kingdom.  The past two days have been as magical as they could be.  Everyone is commenting on the customs and the matching T's...and I did manage to get the new Caral C bag (ruffled) made in Minnie colors...and everywhere we go we get tons of comments!
> 
> 
> I have to say, I have seem the castle Christmas lights a million times in pictures and videos, but it is just not the same as in person!
> 
> (can you tell I am a little bit excited?)
> 
> You guys have really been chatty since I left...5 pages to skim through!  LOL
> 
> (and btw..I use flannel for faces on applique...and I used cotton batting for the dwarfs's beards!  LOL  I like a bit of dimension!)
> Nini



Can't wait to see in person either. Only 8 more days




jeniamt said:


> THanks everyone for your advice.  That is what I thought but was confused as it said people that looked at the 770 also looked at the Ped basic.
> 
> So do you have the exact machine?  Did you get it from Walmart?  One of the reviews on the Walmart page claims that she thinks this machine is inferior to the same machines sold at authorized dealers.  Could that be true?  My local shop sells the PE770D for $1500.  When I mentioned I could get it without the disney designs for half the price, the owner looked at me like I was crazy and changed the subject.  I was really hoping to purchase a used Brother PR 620 but it just isn't in the financial cards at this time.  I do feel like I am settling with this machine and hope I don't regret the 5x7 hoop.  I have to keep reminding myself what I really want the machine for is to embroider names, etc... I got sucked into the idea of the PR machine being able to embroider hats and heavy canvas items.



I purchased this exact machine last month from Walmart.  I also have the Innovis 900 but it only did the 4x4. So far the new one has been fine. Walmart was the cheapest and with $.97 shipping who could beat that deal.



cogero said:


> Is there a type of thread the Brother sewing machines like?
> 
> Since it is not liking the Coats thread I have here and I am sick of it breaking.
> 
> You ladies were such a help with the embroidery thread so I figured I would ask



My Innovis 900 did not like the Coats & Clark. I spoke with the brother dealer and she said I should use Gutterman(sp) and I haven't had a problem since then.  For the embroidery thread I used the one that brother recommended.  It is called Pancester(sp).



lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



Those are just beautiful


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been posted, but a friend e-mailed it to me today.
> 
> jcpenney.com has princess dresses today for $9.99.  You can get another 20% off by using coupon code 4RELVES!  This is just for today and if the link doesn't work, go to www.jcpenney.com, click on clearance and "Wednesday Deals".
> 
> http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/XGN.as...&Nao=21&PSO=0&x5view=1&CmCatId=external|72559
> 
> Happy shopping!!



Thank you so much!  I just got a Tangled dress for $7.99!!!!!


----------



## cogero

Birthday Shirt...

This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.





This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture



Cuteness!!!!


----------



## momto2cuties

clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who use Embird
> 
> I am relatively new to embroidery machines and am trying to find something that is relatively inexpensive, I can expand as needed, etc.
> 
> At this stage, I really just want to be able to take the fonts that I buy, string them together into words, and embroider/applique the words.  Can I do this with the basic module or do I need one of the add-ons?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Have you looked at Stitch Era?  I got it for the cost of shipping a little over a year ago.  I've heard you can get it for free now.  (You have to be connected to the internet for it to work.)  You can do lots of great stuff with it, and it comes with fonts or you can digitize your own.  I love it and I barely know what I'm doing!!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have a type of block -it is called "I HAVE to finish this order before I can work on what I WANT to do" I am almost done the outfit too which makes it all the more frustrating.



I am very similiar.. I won't let myself start something new until I finish what I am working on.  I am making an outfit for DD4 and I hate it.  Its a dress with 9 buttons, UGH!!! and the Precious dress (top only) to under it.  I added 2 inches to the length of the shirt and its still too short.  She will only be able to wear it under the dress so I am bummed and don't want to finish it.  BUT I MUST!!!




lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



These are incredible.    Looks like you started with a tank top or did you make that too?



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.



This is beautiful!  I have a Christmas Feliz waiting in the wings as well.  Just need to finish this other gosh darn dress!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just a quick drive by to let you know YCMT has a coupon code for 15%off- it's makegifts15- wake up ladies, time to shop


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture



Happy Birthday to your little cutie....and love that he has a JJ jacket...#5!!!!  (Sorta love me some Jimmie!)


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ireland_nicole said:


> Just a quick drive by to let you know YCMT has a coupon code for 15%off- it's makegifts15- wake up ladies, time to shop




GREAT....like I need another excuse to spend money right now!  UGH!  

I do have a few things I wanted to get, so I will be shopping!


----------



## NiniMorris

ireland_nicole said:


> Just a quick drive by to let you know YCMT has a coupon code for 15%off- it's makegifts15- wake up ladies, time to shop



Woo Hoo...it will still be going on when I get home!  I see some great Christmas presents in some of the new stuff!

And..if anyone is thinking about the Rosetta Bag from CarlaC...it went together really fast, and the compliments on it are out of this world!  I made one for my DIL for a Park bag in Minnie colors, and she is planning on using it for work.  The large size holds file folders perfectly.  

Nini


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:



Awesome, 



ms_mckenna said:


> Very cool! Both that you are already prepared for Vday and the runner!



Thanks, but that is a Christmas present, and I am so not ready for Christmas yet.



cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture



Love the shirt.  Did he enjoy wearing it?


----------



## Granna4679

HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been posted, but a friend e-mailed it to me today.
> 
> jcpenney.com has princess dresses today for $9.99.  You can get another 20% off by using coupon code 4RELVES!  This is just for today and if the link doesn't work, go to www.jcpenney.com, click on clearance and "Wednesday Deals".
> 
> http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/XGN.as...&Nao=21&PSO=0&x5view=1&CmCatId=external|72559
> 
> Happy shopping!!



Ok....my DGDs DID NOT need anything else for Christmas but you know I can't pass up a bargain.  I wanted the Rapunzel but it was already sold out but I got 3 others....they will love them.  Can't beat $7.99 each!!

I have been out of pocket and trying to finish up several projects this week.  I think I am seeing light at the end of the tunnel   I wanted to tell everyone (since I can't go back and multiquote everything)...that you have all been making some adorable things.  I love all of the Big Give items.  It is such a wonderful thing to put aside your own holiday activities to brighten someone else's life.  This is one SUPER group of people!!  I am soooooo blessed to have found you all and become part of such a loving, caring, group!


----------



## ellenbenny

I wanted to say that I love everything that has been posted, I have just been busy getting ready for our trip so haven't been posting much.

We leave Sat morning for 7 nights at Disney!!

Friday (tomorrow) night my work (Kodak) is offering a free showing of Tangled, so I got us 3 tickets for me, DH, and DGD to go see that while DDIL and DS are at a work holiday party.  So we need to finish up packing tonight since we won't be able to do much tomorrow night with the movie and babysitting!

I have also been making Christmas gifts and trying to plan and get ready for the holidays.  DH put the lights up outside, but we won't put the tree up and the rest of the inside decorations until we get back.  

Can't wait to get to Disney!!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Ok....my DGDs DID NOT need anything else for Christmas but you know I can't pass up a bargain.  I wanted the Rapunzel but it was already sold out but I got 3 others....they will love them.  Can't beat $7.99 each!!



I tried for over an hour to buy these online last night and the website did not work.    I am glad it work for some of you all.


----------



## ellenbenny

ncmomof2 said:


> I tried for over an hour to buy these online last night and the website did not work.    I am glad it work for some of you all.



I couldn't get it to work either, so I decided that was a sign that I didn't need to buy more stuff, but I tried for quite a while before I gave up.


----------



## McDuck

I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!

Here are the last two customs!

For Animal Kingdom:





The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
Close up:




Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.

And Mickey themed jumper:





Close up:




Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons! 

I have a soft book to make for the trip, and then a pincushion for a gift for my book club's secret santa, then I'm done sewing til we get back.  Then I am tackling my first Feliz for Kaity's Christmas dress!  

Thanks so much to everyone for being great inspiration, pointing me towards great patterns, and just all around being great people!


----------



## PrincessKell

lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



Those are fantastic! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.



super cute. Peach saw it and loves the fabric choices. hehe



cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture



Cute little birthday boy! Nice job


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> I tried for over an hour to buy these online last night and the website did not work.    I am glad it work for some of you all.





ellenbenny said:


> I couldn't get it to work either, so I decided that was a sign that I didn't need to buy more stuff, but I tried for quite a while before I gave up.



Well, I have to admit...I can be pretty persistent.  It was suuupppperrrr slow!  I would put something in the cart, wait, then go back to add another and it would put 2 of the 2nd one and none of the first...so I would start over...then it would give me only one...start over...you see where I am going with this.  I actually wanted 4 and put 4 in my cart but by the end when it only gave me the 3, I decided I could be happy with that.  It was quite a pain.  And yes...it took me about an hour to get those 3 things!  



McDuck said:


> I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!
> 
> Here are the last two customs!
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And Mickey themed jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I have a soft book to make for the trip, and then a pincushion for a gift for my book club's secret santa, then I'm done sewing til we get back.  Then I am tackling my first Feliz for Kaity's Christmas dress!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being great inspiration, pointing me towards great patterns, and just all around being great people!



Jen - super cute!  I love both of them.  Kaity is going to be so cute in all of her customs!  Can't wait to see the pictures.

Ellen - have a wonderful trip!  You have worked so hard on your DGDs customs and tshirts for the family.  You deserve this!  Oh and lets not forget the many, many hours you spend on making the Big Give outfits.  You are wonderful!  Have a safe trip and take LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> Well, I have to admit...I can be pretty persistent.  It was suuupppperrrr slow!  I would put something in the cart, wait, then go back to add another and it would put 2 of the 2nd one and none of the first...so I would start over...then it would give me only one...start over...you see where I am going with this.  I actually wanted 4 and put 4 in my cart but by the end when it only gave me the 3, I decided I could be happy with that.  It was quite a pain.  And yes...it took me about an hour to get those 3 things!



  I actually got to the part where I clicked to purchase it twice but then got an error message.  I wanted 4 as wll but only three were in stock.  I called as well and got a message telling to me to try again later.  Grrr!  Oh, well!

Scratch all that!  I just checked order status on JcPenny's site and one of them did so through.  So did get three of them


----------



## SallyfromDE

LKD said:


> I saw Tangled a few days ago and I loveed it!
> Has anyone made Rapunzel's dress yet?



I haven't seen it yet. I have a pass, and am waiting until  can use it. I hear nothing but GREAT things about the movie.

Now I can't wait to see what you come up with. I'm sure it's going to be as gorgeous as all the others you've made.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well friends after much discussion and a hard look at money we have decided to not do the platinum plan in February.  We are still going for DH conference and we are going to arrive late Friday nite, stay someplace cheap, then go to the Dolphin, where the conference is and check in Sat. morning.  DD will be flying in an hour later than our flight Friday nite.  We really wanted to see her and enjoy our limited time with her so we are going to cancel the plan and just play with the kids in the park.  The plan can wait for a better time when I have extra $$ to play.  

So we still get to be in Disney, Mom is flying in Monday nite for her first time in Disney, we get DD for the weekend.  All is good.


----------



## snubie

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends after much discussion and a hard look at money we have decided to not do the platinum plan in February.  We are still going for DH conference and we are going to arrive late Friday nite, stay someplace cheap, then go to the Dolphin, where the conference is and check in Sat. morning.  DD will be flying in an hour later than our flight Friday nite.  We really wanted to see her and enjoy our limited time with her so we are going to cancel the plan and just play with the kids in the park.  The plan can wait for a better time when I have extra $$ to play.
> 
> So we still get to be in Disney, Mom is flying in Monday nite for her first time in Disney, we get DD for the weekend.  All is good.



Sorry about the plan changes but how great that you get to spend time with DD in the parks!  What are your dates?  Looks like late february.


----------



## miprender

McDuck said:


> I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!
> 
> Here are the last two customs!
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And Mickey themed jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons!
> !



Love everything...especially those buttons.


OK...need to vent  Everything I touch today I keep screwing up. I was making Tshirts for our upcoming trip and as I was trimming the stabilizer I wasn't paying attention and cut the shirt Luckily it is small enough that I can fix, but it will bug me because I will know it is there.

Then I was  embroidering a towel for a friend of mine and I forgot to adjust the layout, so now it is sideways. 

I think I just need to go to bed and start over in the morning.


----------



## t-beri

slowly but surely the disney sewing is getting done.  
Chip and Dale Simply Sweet (X2) DONE.
Christmas Patchwork Simply Sweet #1 Getting attached to bodice

3 Portrait Peasants need elastic and gathering 
2 Patchwork skirts need constructed (bodices are finished THANKS JHAM)

2 pair of Easy fits need cut out, freezer stencils and sewn


----------



## t-beri

OH!!!  AK double layer stripwork skirts waiting for all the layers to be put together.  

My new camera battery charger came today so Progress pics tomorrow!


----------



## cogero

I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.

I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle

Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed 





Here is a picture of just the skirt





i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.


----------



## billwendy

t-beri said:


> OH!!!  AK double layer stripwork skirts waiting for all the layers to be put together.
> 
> My new camera battery charger came today so Progress pics tomorrow!



You can do it girl!!! Almost done!!!



cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.



So Cute!!! I love Carla's patterns, even if I have a question, I just ask her and she always answers!!

Hey everyone - we may have an oppurtunity to help in a very big way. One of our own Dis'ers lost her husband in the earthquake in Haiti. It is her and her daughters goal to provide small snuggly blankets to a new orphanage that will open up in January of 2012! They are just looking for simple 1 yard/single layer blankets with finished edges (fringe or whatever) for the children to feel snuggly with. I'll let you know when all the details are together - it will be posted on the Big Give Board too!!!!!! This will help our friend and her little girl work through their grief as they know that they will be helping children in  Haiti as their husband/daddy went to do!!!!! This will be so cool for us!!!!!!!


PS - dont forget the shipping date for Emily's Big Give is 12/7!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

lovestosew said:


> Emily big give
> 
> tiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepng beauty



They are absolutely beautiful!



tricia said:


> Valentine Table Runner to show off today. (my own design, I could find anything I liked out there in cyberspace)



I really like the fabric choices in this! Good job!



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  There has been some great stuff on here as always!  I have had sewers block for awhile now but I forced myself to sew this weekend.  I think my sewing block was out of fear of the feliz!  I copied my first pattern onto freezer paper as well.  I did have some trouble with sizing but it turned out pretty good.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on the smaller version for her sister.  Everything is cut out so I just have to sew.



Beautiful dress!



cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture



That came out great. I hope he had a good birthday.



ireland_nicole said:


> Just a quick drive by to let you know YCMT has a coupon code for 15%off- it's makegifts15- wake up ladies, time to shop



Thanks Nicole. I have been waiting for a sale for a while! I just bought a few Carla C patterns for boys and girls so I can make more things for the Big Gives. (Ok, I bought myself the Rosetta Bag pattern too)



McDuck said:


> I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!
> 
> Here are the last two customs!
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And Mickey themed jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I have a soft book to make for the trip, and then a pincushion for a gift for my book club's secret santa, then I'm done sewing til we get back.  Then I am tackling my first Feliz for Kaity's Christmas dress!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being great inspiration, pointing me towards great patterns, and just all around being great people!



Those dresses are so cute! Those Mickey buttons look great!



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to say that I love everything that has been posted, I have just been busy getting ready for our trip so haven't been posting much.
> 
> We leave Sat morning for 7 nights at Disney!!
> 
> Friday (tomorrow) night my work (Kodak) is offering a free showing of Tangled, so I got us 3 tickets for me, DH, and DGD to go see that while DDIL and DS are at a work holiday party.  So we need to finish up packing tonight since we won't be able to do much tomorrow night with the movie and babysitting!
> 
> I have also been making Christmas gifts and trying to plan and get ready for the holidays.  DH put the lights up outside, but we won't put the tree up and the rest of the inside decorations until we get back.
> 
> Can't wait to get to Disney!!



Have a great trip!



miprender said:


> OK...need to vent  Everything I touch today I keep screwing up. I was making Tshirts for our upcoming trip and as I was trimming the stabilizer I wasn't paying attention and cut the shirt Luckily it is small enough that I can fix, but it will bug me because I will know it is there.
> 
> Then I was  embroidering a towel for a friend of mine and I forgot to adjust the layout, so now it is sideways.
> 
> I think I just need to go to bed and start over in the morning.



Awww, sorry to hear that. Hopefully things will work better for you tomorrow.



t-beri said:


> slowly but surely the disney sewing is getting done.
> Chip and Dale Simply Sweet (X2) DONE.
> Christmas Patchwork Simply Sweet #1 Getting attached to bodice
> 
> 3 Portrait Peasants need elastic and gathering
> 2 Patchwork skirts need constructed (bodices are finished THANKS JHAM)
> 
> 2 pair of Easy fits need cut out, freezer stencils and sewn



Sounds like you made great progress!



cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.



What a cute skirt. It looks like you have been quite busy at the sewing machine with all the outfits you have posted lately!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends after much discussion and a hard look at money we have decided to not do the platinum plan in February.  We are still going for DH conference and we are going to arrive late Friday nite, stay someplace cheap, then go to the Dolphin, where the conference is and check in Sat. morning.  DD will be flying in an hour later than our flight Friday nite.  We really wanted to see her and enjoy our limited time with her so we are going to cancel the plan and just play with the kids in the park.  The plan can wait for a better time when I have extra $$ to play.
> 
> So we still get to be in Disney, Mom is flying in Monday nite for her first time in Disney, we get DD for the weekend.  All is good.



Oh sorry your plans have changed but looks like you will have a great time with DD.  



miprender said:


> Love everything...especially those buttons.
> 
> 
> OK...need to vent  Everything I touch today I keep screwing up. I was making Tshirts for our upcoming trip and as I was trimming the stabilizer I wasn't paying attention and cut the shirt Luckily it is small enough that I can fix, but it will bug me because I will know it is there.
> 
> Then I was  embroidering a towel for a friend of mine and I forgot to adjust the layout, so now it is sideways.
> 
> I think I just need to go to bed and start over in the morning.



I hate when things go wrong like that.  Don't feel bad, I was making kitchen towels for Christmas presents too....and I have a few that are facing the wrong way...



billwendy said:


> You can do it girl!!! Almost done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So Cute!!! I love Carla's patterns, even if I have a question, I just ask her and she always answers!!
> 
> Hey everyone - we may have an oppurtunity to help in a very big way. One of our own Dis'ers lost her husband in the earthquake in Haiti. It is her and her daughters goal to provide small snuggly blankets to a new orphanage that will open up in January of 2012! They are just looking for simple 1 yard/single layer blankets with finished edges (fringe or whatever) for the children to feel snuggly with. I'll let you know when all the details are together - it will be posted on the Big Give Board too!!!!!! This will help our friend and her little girl work through their grief as they know that they will be helping children in  Haiti as their husband/daddy went to do!!!!! This will be so cool for us!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS - dont forget the shipping date for Emily's Big Give is 12/7!!!!



Sounds like a great thing for us to do!  I am in...love making kid blankets!

I just posted my Big Give outfits and shirts for Emily.  Please send me the address.


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.


Very cute!!! I like the waistband on that! What pattern is it?



billwendy said:


> You can do it girl!!! Almost done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So Cute!!! I love Carla's patterns, even if I have a question, I just ask her and she always answers!!
> 
> Hey everyone - we may have an oppurtunity to help in a very big way. One of our own Dis'ers lost her husband in the earthquake in Haiti. It is her and her daughters goal to provide small snuggly blankets to a new orphanage that will open up in January of 2012! They are just looking for simple 1 yard/single layer blankets with finished edges (fringe or whatever) for the children to feel snuggly with. I'll let you know when all the details are together - it will be posted on the Big Give Board too!!!!!! This will help our friend and her little girl work through their grief as they know that they will be helping children in  Haiti as their husband/daddy went to do!!!!! This will be so cool for us!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS - dont forget the shipping date for Emily's Big Give is 12/7!!!!



I'm very excited about this! So, the blankets can be finished anyway we like? (non fringe?)


----------



## cogero

I chose it for my first skirt because it didn't have a real waist band.  Also it was in the Tween section on YCMT which I thought was good since my daughter is 9. 

I did adjust the sizing slightly after measuring DD's hips since hers only measure 25 inches LOL

Yoke Skirt Pattern

Now that I know how to do it I am going to make one for my niece this weekend for her Christmas Present.


----------



## McDuck

Granna4679 said:


> Jen - super cute!  I love both of them.  Kaity is going to be so cute in all of her customs!  Can't wait to see the pictures.



Thank you.  I have to say she LOVES them all.  I never knew a 13-month old could be so patient trying clothes on (to check the hems---I would have snapped pictures but we put them over existing clothes and they clashed! LOL).  She would instantly prance out to the living room to show Daddy and Poppa.



miprender said:


> Love everything...especially those buttons.





PurpleEars said:


> Those dresses are so cute! Those Mickey buttons look great!





Thanks!  



cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.



Great fabric choices!  Is that a knit waistband?


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> Bad Momma reporting in!  Went to BBB and CRT yesterday...and ...I...forgot...my ...camera!!!!!
> 
> The weather has been beautiful so far.  A cold front is coming in today.  We hit 80 yesterday...and only 65 today!  Tonight we go to Akershus.  Hopefully I can actually get some pictures tonight of the girls in their dresses.
> 
> Strangely, I have seen relatively few customs here this week.  I did see 2 little girls with Minnie skirts and shirts today, but their mom bought them off ebay.  Of course, I really need to get a picture of the Minnie bag I made my DIL out of Carla C's Ruffled bag.  Each day we have at least 20 people complimenting us on her bag, and asking where we bought it.  Today someone asked me where I got the pattern, so I pointed her to YCMT.
> 
> It is official.  My DD10 will never wear another custom after this trip!  She absolutely HATES wearing them now, and her attitude tells me she is really going to be a problem child when she gets to the teen years!  But, I didn't pack her anything else to wear, so she is stuck.  She keeps asking me if I can call someone to drive down and pick her up!  Poor child, being forced to enjoy Disney!
> 
> Nini



I've seen you post a couple of times about the ruffled bag and how many comments you are getting, so last night I made one in the largest size.  That thing is HUGE!!  DH thinks it is way over the top and I somewhat agree, but I am going to bring it along, thinking I will use it to carry DGD clothes for BBB and possibly other days when we have a lot of extra layers to carry.  (It is going to be cold...)  Anyway, I will try to remember to post a picture of the bag later and see what you guys think.  

Less than 24 hours to go before we head out to the Buffalo airport.  They were snowed in in Buffalo yesterday, but the roads are open again now, so here's to hoping no more heavy snow until we get out of there.  It was perfectly clear here yesterday, and parts of Buffalo got over 2 feet of snow!!


----------



## NiniMorris

ellenbenny said:


> I've seen you post a couple of times about the ruffled bag and how many comments you are getting, so last night I made one in the largest size.  That thing is HUGE!!  DH thinks it is way over the top and I somewhat agree, but I am going to bring it along, thinking I will use it to carry DGD clothes for BBB and possibly other days when we have a lot of extra layers to carry.  (It is going to be cold...)  Anyway, I will try to remember to post a picture of the bag later and see what you guys think.
> 
> Less than 24 hours to go before we head out to the Buffalo airport.  They were snowed in in Buffalo yesterday, but the roads are open again now, so here's to hoping no more heavy snow until we get out of there.  It was perfectly clear here yesterday, and parts of Buffalo got over 2 feet of snow!!



It is really big!  But DIL is using it as a "we-don't-need-a-diaperbag-but-we-need-something-similar" bag.  Our GD is 3 and only 99.99% potty trained!  It is great for carrying all her 'stuff'.  We put snacks, first aid kit, meds etc in plastic baggies and it makes going through bag check really easy. She has an emergency panty changing kit in one plastic baggie, and another baggie with a change of clothes.

Everything you need for a day away from home.  For me, the biggest one is too big for a daily bag, but for a park bag it works great.  On one for me, I would make the straps a bit longer to put on the stroller handlebars, but she prefers to have the smaller straps.

Ellen...if you have any business cards...take them!  I could kick myself for not taking them with us!


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i



Great to have the first one under your belt (so to speak ).  It looks great.

My son lives in Queens.  I know it's a big place.  He had jury duty last week and said New Jersey is closer to him as the crow flies than Kew Gardens where he had jury duty.  (Sure made me feel old to think my son was called for jury duty!)



ellenbenny said:


> Less than 24 hours to go before we head out to the Buffalo airport.  They were snowed in in Buffalo yesterday, but the roads are open again now, so here's to hoping no more heavy snow until we get out of there.  It was perfectly clear here yesterday, and parts of Buffalo got over 2 feet of snow!!



Have a wonderful, amazing, memory filled time at WDW.  I heard on the news that part of the thruway was closed due to the storm, but is now reopened.  I went to school in Syracuse and it was ALWAYS snowing.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> It is really big!  But DIL is using it as a "we-don't-need-a-diaperbag-but-we-need-something-similar" bag.  Our GD is 3 and only 99.99% potty trained!  It is great for carrying all her 'stuff'.  We put snacks, first aid kit, meds etc in plastic baggies and it makes going through bag check really easy. She has an emergency panty changing kit in one plastic baggie, and another baggie with a change of clothes.
> 
> Everything you need for a day away from home.  For me, the biggest one is too big for a daily bag, but for a park bag it works great.  On one for me, I would make the straps a bit longer to put on the stroller handlebars, but she prefers to have the smaller straps.
> 
> Ellen...if you have any business cards...take them!  I could kick myself for not taking them with us!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the suggestion, will have to see if I have time to print something up quick to use for cards.  

Our DGD is turning 4 on this trip and will need lots of stuff too, so between DDIL and I the bag will come in handy, but it will defintiely stand out!  



aboveH20 said:


> Great to have the first one under your belt (so to speak ).  It looks great.
> 
> My son lives in Queens.  I know it's a big place.  He had jury duty last week and said New Jersey is closer to him as the crow flies than Kew Gardens where he had jury duty.  (Sure made me feel old to think my son was called for jury duty!)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful, amazing, memory filled time at WDW.  I heard on the news that part of the thruway was closed due to the storm, but is now reopened.  I went to school in Syracuse and it was ALWAYS snowing.



Thanks!  BTW, my oldest son turned 25 today so I know what you mean about feeling old!  My oldest stepson is 32, but since I am not really old enough to be his mother that one doesn't bother me the same!


----------



## cogero

Thank you everyone. DH was getting sick of me Twittering to everyone about doing the gathers. Told me it was supposed to be fun.

My grandma was a professional seamstress and could make anything without a pattern. So this was a real accomplishment for me especially since my Mom is in Ecuador and Peru right now and if she had been  home I might of given up and asked her to do it.

I am going to try and run this week to get DD some leggins for under her skirts since it will be Christmas.

Queens is big. I live almost to the Nassau County Border. I have lived here all my life but we are beginning to gear up for a big move south when DH retires in 3 years.


----------



## HeatherSue

I wanted to pop in and let you all know that

WE HAVE A NEW BIG GIVE!!
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69559&threadid=779574&page=1#6357333
-

-
Please stop by and make this trip extra special for 12 year old Wendy and her family!  The ship date is January 7, so this one will have to be a quick one!  Thank you all so much for your generosity!
-
-
-


----------



## livndisney

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, will have to see if I have time to print something up quick to use for cards.
> 
> Our DGD is turning 4 on this trip and will need lots of stuff too, so between DDIL and I the bag will come in handy, but it will defintiely stand out!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  BTW, my oldest son turned 25 today so I know what you mean about feeling old!  My oldest stepson is 32, but since I am not really old enough to be his mother that one doesn't bother me the same!



Just a word of caution about handing out your card at WDW, you can get in trouble for this. WDW does not allow "soliciting".


----------



## HeatherSue

clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who use Embird
> 
> I am relatively new to embroidery machines and am trying to find something that is relatively inexpensive, I can expand as needed, etc.
> 
> At this stage, I really just want to be able to take the fonts that I buy, string them together into words, and embroider/applique the words.  Can I do this with the basic module or do I need one of the add-ons?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You could do that with Embird basic.  But, Embird Basic is pretty pricey for what you get.  I'd go with Stitch Era to do something simple like that.



LKD said:


> I saw Tangled a few days ago and I loveed it!
> Has anyone made Rapunzel's dress yet?


I've seen a few Rapunzel dresses made from a modified portrait peasant dress.  They've all been really cute!  I haven't seen any "authentic" dresses, though!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thank you so much!  I just got a Tangled dress for $7.99!!!!!::


Yay!! I'm so glad someone was able to use it.  I SO wanted to get that dress.  But, it wouldn't fit Tessa and she wouldn't wear it anyway. 



cogero said:


> Birthday Shirt...
> 
> This is the shirt I embroidered for DS to wear to school yesterday. The design is from Heather Sue. I used Black Yellow and Blue to go with his Jimmie Johnson Jacket.
> 
> This is DS in the shirt. He had just woken up in this picture


What a cutie pie!  I love the shirt, too. 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok....my DGDs DID NOT need anything else for Christmas but you know I can't pass up a bargain.  I wanted the Rapunzel but it was already sold out but I got 3 others....they will love them.  Can't beat $7.99 each!!
> 
> I have been out of pocket and trying to finish up several projects this week.  I think I am seeing light at the end of the tunnel   I wanted to tell everyone (since I can't go back and multiquote everything)...that you have all been making some adorable things.  I love all of the Big Give items.  It is such a wonderful thing to put aside your own holiday activities to brighten someone else's life.  This is one SUPER group of people!!  I am soooooo blessed to have found you all and become part of such a loving, caring, group!


I'm glad you were able to get in on this deal!

I totally agree with you about this group of people!  I've met such wonderful women on this board.  



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to say that I love everything that has been posted, I have just been busy getting ready for our trip so haven't been posting much.
> 
> We leave Sat morning for 7 nights at Disney!!:
> Friday (tomorrow) night my work (Kodak) is offering a free showing of Tangled, so I got us 3 tickets for me, DH, and DGD to go see that while DDIL and DS are at a work holiday party.  So we need to finish up packing tonight since we won't be able to do much tomorrow night with the movie and babysitting!
> 
> I have also been making Christmas gifts and trying to plan and get ready for the holidays.  DH put the lights up outside, but we won't put the tree up and the rest of the inside decorations until we get back.
> 
> Can't wait to get to Disney!!


Woo-hoo!!!   Have a wonderful time on your trip, Ellen!!  I hope you like Tangled, too.  I loved it!  Teresa and I are going tonight with our kids (she hasn't seen it yet)!



McDuck said:


> I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!
> 
> Here are the last two customs!
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And Mickey themed jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I have a soft book to make for the trip, and then a pincushion for a gift for my book club's secret santa, then I'm done sewing til we get back.  Then I am tackling my first Feliz for Kaity's Christmas dress!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being great inspiration, pointing me towards great patterns, and just all around being great people!


These are both so cute!! I especially love the "I Heart Mickey" one.  Too sweet!



ncmomof2 said:


> I actually got to the part where I clicked to purchase it twice but then got an error message.  I wanted 4 as wll but only three were in stock.  I called as well and got a message telling to me to try again later.  Grrr!  Oh, well!
> 
> Scratch all that!  I just checked order status on JcPenny's site and one of them did so through.  So did get three of them


Yay!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends after much discussion and a hard look at money we have decided to not do the platinum plan in February.  We are still going for DH conference and we are going to arrive late Friday nite, stay someplace cheap, then go to the Dolphin, where the conference is and check in Sat. morning.  DD will be flying in an hour later than our flight Friday nite.  We really wanted to see her and enjoy our limited time with her so we are going to cancel the plan and just play with the kids in the park.  The plan can wait for a better time when I have extra $$ to play.
> 
> So we still get to be in Disney, Mom is flying in Monday nite for her first time in Disney, we get DD for the weekend.  All is good.


I think you're going to have a fantastic time!  



miprender said:


> Love everything...especially those buttons
> 
> 
> OK...need to vent  Everything I touch today I keep screwing up.: I was making Tshirts for our upcoming trip and as I was trimming the stabilizer I wasn't paying attention and cut the shirt Luckily it is small enough that I can fix, but it will bug me because I will know it is there.
> 
> Then I was  embroidering a towel for a friend of mine and I forgot to adjust the layout, so now it is sideways.
> 
> I think I just need to go to bed and start over in the morning.


I know the feeling!  I've done the same thing more times than I care to count (cutting a hole in a shirt).  On the bright side, it can lead to creative placement of extra appliques (to cover said hole)!  



t-beri said:


> slowly but surely the disney sewing is getting done.
> Chip and Dale Simply Sweet (X2) DONE.
> Christmas Patchwork Simply Sweet #1 Getting attached to bodice
> 
> 3 Portrait Peasants need elastic and gathering
> 2 Patchwork skirts need constructed (bodices are finished THANKS JHAM)
> 
> 2 pair of Easy fits need cut out, freezer stencils and sewn


We need pictures, lady!!!



cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.


You did a nice job on this skirt!  I like the knit waistband.  I think that would be nice for kids that are sensitive to textures.  Your daughter is a cutie- straight out of bed or not!



billwendy said:


> Hey everyone - we may have an oppurtunity to help in a very big way. One of our own Dis'ers lost her husband in the earthquake in Haiti. It is her and her daughters goal to provide small snuggly blankets to a new orphanage that will open up in January of 2012! They are just looking for simple 1 yard/single layer blankets with finished edges (fringe or whatever) for the children to feel snuggly with. I'll let you know when all the details are together - it will be posted on the Big Give Board too!!!!!! This will help our friend and her little girl work through their grief as they know that they will be helping children in  Haiti as their husband/daddy went to do!!!!! This will be so cool for us!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS - dont forget the shipping date for Emily's Big Give is 12/7!!!!



I think this program is going to be so neat!  It's great for people who don't do a lot of sewing, too!


----------



## ellenbenny

livndisney said:


> Just a word of caution about handing out your card at WDW, you can get in trouble for this. WDW does not allow "soliciting".



Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!

Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
Here it is laying on the bed:





And hanging on the doorknob:





And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



Holy Moly!!  That is a huge bag but I Love it!  I bought the pattern yesterday but I think I will go for the middle size just for everyday.  If someone has made that size, I would love to see the comparison   I am going to try and make a couple for Christmas presents.  

Can anyone (Heather, Theresa, Wendy  ) send me the address for Emily's Big Give.  I realllllllyyyyyyy want to get this in the mail today before the PO closes since I will not be able to take it tomorrow.  PLEASE??  I posted pics on the Big Give but haven't gotten a PM with address yet!


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Holy Moly!!  That is a huge bag but I Love it!  I bought the pattern yesterday but I think I will go for the middle size just for everyday.  If someone has made that size, I would love to see the comparison   I am going to try and make a couple for Christmas presents.



I know, it is so big I think it kind of looks like I am wearing a ruffled skirt!


----------



## jessica52877

Granna4679 said:


> Holy Moly!!  That is a huge bag but I Love it!  I bought the pattern yesterday but I think I will go for the middle size just for everyday.  If someone has made that size, I would love to see the comparison   I am going to try and make a couple for Christmas presents.
> 
> Can anyone (Heather, Theresa, Wendy  ) send me the address for Emily's Big Give.  I realllllllyyyyyyy want to get this in the mail today before the PO closes since I will not be able to take it tomorrow.  PLEASE??  I posted pics on the Big Give but haven't gotten a PM with address yet!



PM'd you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.


look at you sew girl!  You have great skilz and I am so happy to see how wonderful your outfit come out.



billwendy said:


> Hey everyone - we may have an oppurtunity to help in a very big way. One of our own Dis'ers lost her husband in the earthquake in Haiti. It is her and her daughters goal to provide small snuggly blankets to a new orphanage that will open up in January of 2012! They are just looking for simple 1 yard/single layer blankets with finished edges (fringe or whatever) for the children to feel snuggly with. I'll let you know when all the details are together - it will be posted on the Big Give Board too!!!!!! This will help our friend and her little girl work through their grief as they know that they will be helping children in  Haiti as their husband/daddy went to do!!!!! This will be so cool for us!!!!!!!


Let me know the details, I have a blanket made up just for these emergency occasions.


ellenbenny said:


> I've seen you post a couple of times about the ruffled bag and how many comments you are getting, so last night I made one in the largest size.  That thing is HUGE!!  DH thinks it is way over the top and I somewhat agree, but I am going to bring it along, thinking I will use it to carry DGD clothes for BBB and possibly other days when we have a lot of extra layers to carry.  (It is going to be cold...)  Anyway, I will try to remember to post a picture of the bag later and see what you guys think.
> 
> Less than 24 hours to go before we head out to the Buffalo airport.  They were snowed in in Buffalo yesterday, but the roads are open again now, so here's to hoping no more heavy snow until we get out of there.  It was perfectly clear here yesterday, and parts of Buffalo got over 2 feet of snow!!


I hope you get out and have a great time.  The bag is huge!!!!!  I wanted to make one but I think the smaller size will have to do.


McDuck said:


> I've been lurking (and greatly admiring) as I've finished up the customs for our trip.  I'm finally done!!!!
> 
> Here are the last two customs!
> 
> For Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt photographed funny, it really isn't wonky.
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure, my mom handsewed about 7/8 of the braid on for me.  I pinned it and started it and she finished it during the Saints game on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And Mickey themed jumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to thank Adi for gifting us with the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I have a soft book to make for the trip, and then a pincushion for a gift for my book club's secret santa, then I'm done sewing til we get back.  Then I am tackling my first Feliz for Kaity's Christmas dress!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being great inspiration, pointing me towards great patterns, and just all around being great people!


The dresses are so cute and well done.  I hope you have a magical time and good luck on the Feliz.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> I finished my first ever skirt. It took me a long time to get this skirt done but I am proud of myself for following through. DD already wants another one. First though I am going to put together the skirt for my nieces Christmas present.
> 
> I also want to make a shirt to go with this skirt. It will be something Belle
> 
> Here is the skirt. Pardon my daughters expression I did get her out of bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of just the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a few problems with the pattern I used it wasn't the clearest so the next skirt can only get better.



This skirt is really cute, it looks great on your DD. I found that when I get a pattern I like, I tend to make changes that make it easier for me, or that I prefer. I have a skirt pattern I love to use. Instead of making it skirt and slip, I put them together as one item, for example. It will get easier as you get the hang of it. Now aren't you glad Mom is away? 



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



What is Disney going to do if you hand someone your email?   I would think security or management would need to witness it personally. A regular ole CM just doesn't pay attention, or have the gumption to say anything anyway. Look at the whole stinkin mug situation. People bring in mugs to use that are so old, the color is worn off them, and no one stops them from getting refills. Unless you walked around randomly handing out your card to anyone that walked by, I wouldn't even worry about it. 

The bag is great. Remember a "few" years back, Disney came out with the gigundo Minnie bag? I think it was the size of yours or bigger. They were a huge hit.


----------



## livndisney

SallyfromDE said:


> What is Disney going to do if you hand someone your email?   I would think security or management would need to witness it personally. A regular ole CM just doesn't pay attention, or have the gumption to say anything anyway. Look at the whole stinkin mug situation. People bring in mugs to use that are so old, the color is worn off them, and no one stops them from getting refills. Unless you walked around randomly handing out your card to anyone that walked by, I wouldn't even worry about it.
> 
> The bag is great. Remember a "few" years back, Disney came out with the gigundo Minnie bag? I think it was the size of yours or bigger. They were a huge hit.



Just sharing info from my personal experience.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> It is really big!  But DIL is using it as a "we-don't-need-a-diaperbag-but-we-need-something-similar" bag.  Our GD is 3 and only 99.99% potty trained!  It is great for carrying all her 'stuff'.  We put snacks, first aid kit, meds etc in plastic baggies and it makes going through bag check really easy. She has an emergency panty changing kit in one plastic baggie, and another baggie with a change of clothes.
> 
> Everything you need for a day away from home.  For me, the biggest one is too big for a daily bag, but for a park bag it works great.  On one for me, I would make the straps a bit longer to put on the stroller handlebars, but she prefers to have the smaller straps.
> 
> Ellen...if you have any business cards...take them!  I could kick myself for not taking them with us!
> 
> 
> Nini



WE NEED PHOTOS!!!!



ellenbenny said:


> .



The bag is really cool but this picture cracks me up!  Forget the stroller, you could carry a large toddler in it!  I would never guess it was that big by just looking at... took this photo give me perspective!

On another note, boy I am having trouble getting ADR's for our trip.  I know its less than 2 months away but still!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

clairemolly said:


> Question for those of you who use Embird
> 
> I am relatively new to embroidery machines and am trying to find something that is relatively inexpensive, I can expand as needed, etc.
> 
> At this stage, I really just want to be able to take the fonts that I buy, string them together into words, and embroider/applique the words.  Can I do this with the basic module or do I need one of the add-ons?
> 
> Thanks!!!


You can do that with Embird Basic. I LOOOOOOVE Embird. I think it is the best editing software out there. I have the much higher priced PE Design and Explorations Bernina software and I always go back to Embird. The addons you can buy are great. If you get Font Engine with it you can digitize your own fonts without having to buy them and just type out the words you want. Then if you ever want to digitize you can add Studio to the group. I do  my digitizing in Studio.


LKD said:


> I saw Tangled a few days ago and I loveed it!
> Has anyone made Rapunzel's dress yet?


Ooh! Me!! I'll post a picture of it in a few minutes.


t-beri said:


> Well here's some motivation for ya, if you don't get sewing you will be where I am with 3 days left and STILL sewing    I wish I had pictures b/c they are going to be adorable (they are mostly sewn up, waiting on bodices that JHAM was kind enough to embroider for me)  but I am making the girls patchwork skirts on simply sweet bodices (totally a case from JHAM's Halloween one!)  I used christmas prints and polka dots (of course)  and they are ADORABLE!  the bodices have a Frou Frou by Heather Sue christmas mickey on the front her JOY that has a minnie head for the O on the back.  VERY CUTE!!!


I will be sewing probably the hour until we leave... 
That does sound cute... and easy. I totally have a big project planned for Christmas dress. I need to be realistic and downsize...


ncmomof2 said:


>


Beautiful! You did a great job. Feliz is such a fun dress!



t-beri said:


> slowly but surely the disney sewing is getting done.
> Chip and Dale Simply Sweet (X2) DONE.
> Christmas Patchwork Simply Sweet #1 Getting attached to bodice
> 
> 3 Portrait Peasants need elastic and gathering
> 2 Patchwork skirts need constructed (bodices are finished THANKS JHAM)
> 
> 2 pair of Easy fits need cut out, freezer stencils and sewn


You are my hero! I am much further behind than you..


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hannah's unfinished Rapunzel dress. She is on the right. The one on the left was made by OllieGirl. I ran out of time before the movie on Hannah's and am now in the process of taking it apart to fix it... its a little too big in the back and I want to put sleevebands on her sleeves instead of "omgs ihave to leave elastic" in the sleeves. 
And when we tied up the dress we tied it backwards and we pulled it to tight.. thats why its wonky in the front. There is a huge difference in color in the 2 dresses. I'm curious to see which is closer to the Rapunzel in WDW.


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Holy Moly!!  That is a huge bag but I Love it!  I bought the pattern yesterday but I think I will go for the middle size just for everyday.  If someone has made that size, I would love to see the comparison   I am going to try and make a couple for Christmas presents.
> 
> Can anyone (Heather, Theresa, Wendy  ) send me the address for Emily's Big Give.  I realllllllyyyyyyy want to get this in the mail today before the PO closes since I will not be able to take it tomorrow.  PLEASE??  I posted pics on the Big Give but haven't gotten a PM with address yet!



Thanks Teresa for pming her!!! So sorry I didnt get to you sooner, When Im at work, I dont get to my email unless I dont have a meeting at lunch - Im so sorry!!!!!!!

YAY for the new Big Give!!!! YAY for a Wendy!!!! lol

I'll post more info about the Blankets for Haiti very soon - stay tuned!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - ok - I have all the info now!!!

The Blankets for Haiti Orphans Campaign Begins!!!!! Ship Date is June 1, 2011!!!! All you need to do is make a single layer fleece 36"x36" blanket - edges done however you like!!! This is for the orphan children to snuggle with 

Here is the message from Lisa - Mommy2mrb here on the DIS and the DisBigGive boards

My daughter Megan and I are so grateful to you all in helping us bring these wonderful blankets to the children of the “Be Like Brit” Orphanage in Haiti.



The reason we are involved is my husband Jim was killed in the earthquake.  He was there to work with the government to build sports fields for the children.  His plane landed three hours before the quake hit and was staying in the Hotel Montana, for 29 days we waited for him to be recovered and during that time I knew we had to help in some way…..when the opportunity to help with the Be Like Brit foundation came to me, I knew it was what we needed to do.



Our goal is to bring a snuggly blanket to all the children and we are also working on getting stuffed animals together with my daughter’s elementary school.



If you would like more information on the foundation please go to www.BeLikeBrit.org.  Brit’s parents are fulfilling Brit’s dream of building this orphanage, she was in the Hotel Montana with the Lynn University group.



Thank you again for your generous hearts and kindness!



Blessings,


Lisa and Megan Birch


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> We need pictures, lady!!!



I'm so working on it, maybe after I finish up my homework. If I don't pass out.

HeatherSue is a COPYCAT!


----------



## PurpleEars

ellenbenny said:


> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



Thanks for showing pictures of your bag. I just got the pattern last night so I have been thinking about which size to make. Now I know the large one is too big for a park bag for someone who does not have children's stuff (nor children, for that matter) to cart around!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah's unfinished Rapunzel dress. She is on the right. The one on the left was made by OllieGirl. I ran out of time before the movie on Hannah's and am now in the process of taking it apart to fix it... its a little too big in the back and I want to put sleevebands on her sleeves instead of "omgs ihave to leave elastic" in the sleeves.
> And when we tied up the dress we tied it backwards and we pulled it to tight.. thats why its wonky in the front. There is a huge difference in color in the 2 dresses. I'm curious to see which is closer to the Rapunzel in WDW.



Interesting to see the differences in colours. I look forward to your report of which colour is closer to Rapunzel's dress.


----------



## Granna4679

*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah's unfinished Rapunzel dress. She is on the right. The one on the left was made by OllieGirl. I ran out of time before the movie on Hannah's and am now in the process of taking it apart to fix it... its a little too big in the back and I want to put sleevebands on her sleeves instead of "omgs ihave to leave elastic" in the sleeves.
> And when we tied up the dress we tied it backwards and we pulled it to tight.. thats why its wonky in the front. There is a huge difference in color in the 2 dresses. I'm curious to see which is closer to the Rapunzel in WDW.



Well, if the movie has anything to do with it...I think the purple is the closer.  Both dresses are adorable though.



billwendy said:


> Thanks Teresa for pming her!!! So sorry I didnt get to you sooner, When Im at work, I dont get to my email unless I dont have a meeting at lunch - Im so sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY for the new Big Give!!!! YAY for a Wendy!!!! lol
> 
> I'll post more info about the Blankets for Haiti very soon - stay tuned!!!



No problem...what matters is that I got the address and the outfits are now in route (priority...so should be there Monday or Tuesday).  

Can't wait to do blankets for Haiti!!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - ok - I have all the info now!!!
> 
> The Blankets for Haiti Orphans Campaign Begins!!!!! Ship Date is June 1, 2011!!!! All you need to do is make a single layer fleece 36"x36" blanket - edges done however you like!!! This is for the orphan children to snuggle with
> 
> Here is the message from Lisa - Mommy2mrb here on the DIS and the DisBigGive boards
> 
> My daughter Megan and I are so grateful to you all in helping us bring these wonderful blankets to the children of the Be Like Brit Orphanage in Haiti.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we are involved is my husband Jim was killed in the earthquake.  He was there to work with the government to build sports fields for the children.  His plane landed three hours before the quake hit and was staying in the Hotel Montana, for 29 days we waited for him to be recovered and during that time I knew we had to help in some way..when the opportunity to help with the Be Like Brit foundation came to me, I knew it was what we needed to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Our goal is to bring a snuggly blanket to all the children and we are also working on getting stuffed animals together with my daughters elementary school.
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like more information on the foundation please go to www.BeLikeBrit.org.  Brits parents are fulfilling Brits dream of building this orphanage, she was in the Hotel Montana with the Lynn University group.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your generous hearts and kindness!
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> 
> Lisa and Megan Birch



My heart goes out to Lisa and Megan.  But what a great thing that can come of something so tragic...people helping others!  I am so happy we are doing this and I can't wait to get some made.  About how many total will they need?  Any idea???



t-beri said:


> I'm so working on it, maybe after I finish up my homework. If I don't pass out.
> 
> HeatherSue is a COPYCAT!


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> Well, if the movie has anything to do with it...I think the purple is the closer.  Both dresses are adorable though.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem...what matters is that I got the address and the outfits are now in route (priority...so should be there Monday or Tuesday).
> 
> Can't wait to do blankets for Haiti!!
> 
> 
> 
> My heart goes out to Lisa and Megan.  But what a great thing that can come of something so tragic...people helping others!  I am so happy we are doing this and I can't wait to get some made.  About how many total will they need?  Any idea???



 I would be SUPER excited if we could do 66 - that would be enough for each child living there to have one on opening day which I think is January 2012 if all goes as planned. They are to house 33 boys and 33 girls. 

Those measurements for them are 1 yard blankets, right???? I think we can do it if we pull together!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> I would be SUPER excited if we could do 66 - that would be enough for each child living there to have one on opening day which I think is January 2012 if all goes as planned. They are to house 33 boys and 33 girls.
> 
> Those measurements for them are 1 yard blankets, right???? I think we can do it if we pull together!!!!!!!!



I have a feeling that it won't be hard at all to come up with 66!  Of course, I don't know where i put all my fleece fabric!! I saved a couple different patterns for just an occasion like this!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi everyone,

Wanted to share our thanks with you all again! 

You are touching our hearts and by making our "wish" come true for all these children is helping us heal our hearts.

Megan and I hope to go to Haiti for the dedication of the orphanage in 2012 and to visit the Hotel Montana site where my Jim was.  We will take lots of photos and will share them with you when we get back so you will be able to see the joy your wonderful blankets will bring to those children!

When I told Megan and my mom this was approved, they were amazed how kind and generous you all are!

Blessings to you and hope your holidays are filled with love and joy!

Lisa and Megan


----------



## visitingapril09

jessica52877 said:


> I have a feeling that it won't be hard at all to come up with 66!  Of course, I don't know where i put all my fleece fabric!! I saved a couple different patterns for just an occasion like this!




OH I am so in on this one!!!

Wish I had read this last week when Joanns had fleece for 2.99 in lots of patterns and colors.


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Well, if the movie has anything to do with it...I think the purple is the closer.  Both dresses are adorable though.




I've been studying photos of the Rapunzel character that appears in the parks. I've been back and forth on the color. I now have a pile of purple fabric here and am trying hard to carve out a little time to try this before we leave a week from today! 

I think it's sort of a raspberry color. Not purple, not lavendar, not pink. Very hard to pin down.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> I have a feeling that it won't be hard at all to come up with 66!  Of course, I don't know where i put all my fleece fabric!! I saved a couple different patterns for just an occasion like this!



 lol Jessica -  you are too funny !!



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to share our thanks with you all again!
> 
> You are touching our hearts and by making our "wish" come true for all these children is helping us heal our hearts.
> 
> Megan and I hope to go to Haiti for the dedication of the orphanage in 2012 and to visit the Hotel Montana site where my Jim was.  We will take lots of photos and will share them with you when we get back so you will be able to see the joy your wonderful blankets will bring to those children!
> 
> When I told Megan and my mom this was approved, they were amazed how kind and generous you all are!
> 
> Blessings to you and hope your holidays are filled with love and joy!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



 So glad you brought it up to us!



visitingapril09 said:


> OH I am so in on this one!!!
> 
> Wish I had read this last week when Joanns had fleece for 2.99 in lots of patterns and colors.



Lol - I know!! Haha - 

For those interested in helping - we are trying to keep a number count over on the Disbigive board - if you are a member, if you wouldnt mind signing up over there and if you arent a member, just click on my disboutique button or anyoneelses and come on over - we'd love to have you!!!

I really think that in Januaryish Im going to try to get my family together, have everyone bring a yard of fleece and some scissors and we will have a go of it together!

ANyone have a Joann's coupon? I NEVER get emails from them with the coupon -so frustrating!!! wendya2J@comcast.net


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> ANyone have a Joann's coupon? I NEVER get emails from them with the coupon -so frustrating!!! wendya2J@comcast.net



Wendy - I sent you the only one I have right now...it is for free shipping.


ETA - just sent you another one that I forgot I had!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the coupons Kim and Nancy (you know whats funny - those are my bosses names!!!! lol)

We are up to 10 blankets for Haiti!!!!!!! With Anita and Chaira contributing too, just not sure how many yet!! lol Also, I spoke with Lisa, and she said that we can leave the fleece the full width if it is wider than 36" - makes it even easier to do!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wow 10 blankets already!!! thanks everyone!!!!

Actually what ever size is easiest for your will be great, my thought is that they will be for snuggling, not their regular cover, I just want to bring the children some comfort and something that will be all their own.

My Megan has her special blanket, it was a gift from a friend made from polo shirts that my husband always wore, she said its like her daddy is hugging her every night and stuffed animal that she sleeps with every night, so she a big part of my inspiration in doing this, I want the kids to feel a hug every night too!


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> I chose it for my first skirt because it didn't have a real waist band.  Also it was in the Tween section on YCMT which I thought was good since my daughter is 9.
> 
> I did adjust the sizing slightly after measuring DD's hips since hers only measure 25 inches LOL
> 
> Yoke Skirt Pattern
> 
> Now that I know how to do it I am going to make one for my niece this weekend for her Christmas Present.



Thanks for the link! I didn't realize that had a knit waistband! That is such a neat idea!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



That is a really cute bag! I wish the pattern had pictures of people holding the different sizes. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah's unfinished Rapunzel dress. She is on the right. The one on the left was made by OllieGirl. I ran out of time before the movie on Hannah's and am now in the process of taking it apart to fix it... its a little too big in the back and I want to put sleevebands on her sleeves instead of "omgs ihave to leave elastic" in the sleeves.
> And when we tied up the dress we tied it backwards and we pulled it to tight.. thats why its wonky in the front. There is a huge difference in color in the 2 dresses. I'm curious to see which is closer to the Rapunzel in WDW.



I love the dress!!! Hannah looks beautiful! Serenity looks pretty cute too! 

Lydia has had me saving pictures of the Park Rapunzel dress, I can post them for you. I think it looks more purplish. I also was pleased to see a good shot of the back of the cartoon dress in the movie! Although, I doubt I'll make Lyddie's like that! 





mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to share our thanks with you all again!
> 
> You are touching our hearts and by making our "wish" come true for all these children is helping us heal our hearts.
> 
> Megan and I hope to go to Haiti for the dedication of the orphanage in 2012 and to visit the Hotel Montana site where my Jim was.  We will take lots of photos and will share them with you when we get back so you will be able to see the joy your wonderful blankets will bring to those children!
> 
> When I told Megan and my mom this was approved, they were amazed how kind and generous you all are!
> 
> Blessings to you and hope your holidays are filled with love and joy!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



I was so very sorry to hear about your husband.  I am very happy though that you asked us to do this with you. I hope that I am able to contribute a blanket or two. 



mom2rtk said:


> I've been studying photos of the Rapunzel character that appears in the parks. I've been back and forth on the color. I now have a pile of purple fabric here and am trying hard to carve out a little time to try this before we leave a week from today!
> 
> I think it's sort of a raspberry color. Not purple, not lavendar, not pink. Very hard to pin down.



It's a tough one, isn't it! 



billwendy said:


> ANyone have a Joann's coupon? I NEVER get emails from them with the coupon -so frustrating!!! wendya2J@comcast.net



I never get them in my email either!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ellenbenny said:


> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



WOW!!!  That is a big bag!!!!

As far as the blankets go....you can count on our family to do at least 4.  I may see if my daughter's American Heritage Girls troop would be interested in this too.

Can you give me some ideas on how to finish off the edges of them?  Can we do any colors/characters/etc. that we want?


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> As far as the blankets go....you can count on our family to do at least 4.  I may see if my daughter's American Heritage Girls troop would be interested in this too.
> 
> Can you give me some ideas on how to finish off the edges of them?  Can we do any colors/characters/etc. that we want?


Here's a video on how to do a 1 layer fleece blanket.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59h8wgDgTRg

I think I'll have to do a blanket.  Britney was from Massachusetts.


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah's unfinished Rapunzel dress. She is on the right. The one on the left was made by OllieGirl. I ran out of time before the movie on Hannah's and am now in the process of taking it apart to fix it... its a little too big in the back and I want to put sleevebands on her sleeves instead of "omgs ihave to leave elastic" in the sleeves.
> And when we tied up the dress we tied it backwards and we pulled it to tight.. thats why its wonky in the front. There is a huge difference in color in the 2 dresses. I'm curious to see which is closer to the Rapunzel in WDW.



Here is a video from DW meet and greet. You can get a pretty good idea of the shade of the dress in this I think. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka5ZWidP81s

http://themeparkmom.com/tangled-characters-meet-greet-rapunzel-flynn-rider-disney-world/


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2rtk said:


> I've been studying photos of the Rapunzel character that appears in the parks. I've been back and forth on the color. I now have a pile of purple fabric here and am trying hard to carve out a little time to try this before we leave a week from today!
> 
> I think it's sort of a raspberry color. Not purple, not lavendar, not pink. Very hard to pin down.



It looks like a color I painted Kirsta's room when she was little. It was Princess pink, a pink with a  hint of purple in it. When you look at her sleeves in the video, they have pink stripes on them. I got the mattel doll for DN, and I think they used the lavendar.


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> WOW!!!  That is a big bag!!!!
> 
> As far as the blankets go....you can count on our family to do at least 4.  I may see if my daughter's American Heritage Girls troop would be interested in this too.
> 
> Can you give me some ideas on how to finish off the edges of them?  Can we do any colors/characters/etc. that we want?



Awesome!!! I 'll put you on the list!!! THanks so much!! THat 'd be awesome if your daughters troop wanted to help as a project - after the holidays Im going to see if my department at work wants to help too!!! you can do color/pattern you wish!!! you can finish the edges lots of ways, just cut fringes, tie knots, serge around the edges...just make sure you cut the salvage edge off. Here is something Andrea posted on the DBG boards..

Just google making fleece blankets to come up with some ideas. This site was decent:
http://www.linusidaho.org/finishafleeceblanket.htm


----------



## billwendy

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a video on how to do a 1 layer fleece blanket.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59h8wgDgTRg
> 
> I think I'll have to do a blanket.  Britney was from Massachusetts.



Thanks I'll put you down on the DBG board for a blankie!!!


----------



## cogero

I bought fleece today. Was wondering do I need to prewash or can I get to work


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> I bought fleece today. Was wondering do I need to prewash or can I get to work



Chiara - you are such a go getter!!! lol....They didnt specify washed or unwashed.....do you think after being stored and shipping that they will wash them before they give them out anyways?


----------



## cogero

LOL Wendy we are going to Disney on the 23rd and I have lots to get done.


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> LOL Wendy we are going to Disney on the 23rd and I have lots to get done.



lol - they arent due till June - so if you want to relax!! lol!!! 

so excited bout your trip!!!! have your kids ever been there before?


----------



## cogero

oh yes we are DVC members. We have been going annually since 2005. DH and I honeymooned there in 1997.

We love Disney


----------



## revrob

Wendy - you can put me down for 5 blankets.  Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> oh yes we are DVC members. We have been going annually since 2005. DH and I honeymooned there in 1997.
> 
> We love Disney



oooh - we honeymooned there in 1993!!!!



revrob said:


> Wendy - you can put me down for 5 blankets.  Thanks!



Thanks so much!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!! 

Shannon - did you get the Nativity embroidery design? Im stitching mine out right now for Sunday School tomorrow am!!!! Anyone every seen veggie tale embroidery designs? I'd love them for church too - my little kiddo's would flip!! Bill and I are running Veggie Tale Familiy night tomorrow night - watching the newest - Its a Meaningful Life!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

My goodness....so many blankets already...thank you thank you thank you!!! 

please don't rush on these ladies, please enjoy your holidays and families!! like Wendy said, we have plenty of time before I need to get them!

as far as washing, I don't sew and don't know if fleece shrinks with the first wash or not  but would think they would wash everything before the kids got them.

Have a great night all!


----------



## t-beri

On our way. WITH the machine. Wouldn't be the fIrst time.  Got everything done except the not really absolutely necessary easy fits (still hoping to get them done) and Little's Christmas dress.  OH and I have to put the button Minnies on their tees for AK tomorrow. I'll check in w/ pictures tomorrow.


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol

We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!


Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!

Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> lol - they arent due till June - so if you want to relax!! lol!!!
> 
> so excited bout your trip!!!! have your kids ever been there before?




Oh they are not due till June? Well I will wait and do them with my serger then! I will count how many yards I have tomorrow I assume Disney is ok too?


----------



## ms_mckenna

I have slacked again I read but I get sidetracked before I post. Does that happen to anyone else? 



billwendy said:


> Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol
> 
> We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!
> 
> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!


I love your shirt for SS 

I got some tie blankets done I have 5 more to do. I had planned on doing pj pants today but it didn't happen that way. I did get some sculptured bows done and my daughters tricycles bell blinged for Christmas. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> oooh - we honeymooned there in 1993!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!
> 
> Shannon - did you get the Nativity embroidery design? Im stitching mine out right now for Sunday School tomorrow am!!!! Anyone every seen veggie tale embroidery designs? I'd love them for church too - my little kiddo's would flip!! Bill and I are running Veggie Tale Familiy night tomorrow night - watching the newest - Its a Meaningful Life!!!





billwendy said:


> Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol
> 
> We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!
> 
> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!



I don't think I ever bought it - I went back several times, and I don't remember if I actually purchased or not.  I really WANT it!  I just don't know that I'm gonna have the time to actually stitch it!  

Your shirt is super cute!  I LOVE it!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol
> 
> We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!



Wendy, PM me your address. I know I ask you that once a month probably. I'll send you some gingerbread cookies for the girls. 






I'll add the little bows that are supposed to be on them though.

ETA - That is the only playfood I have ever made in the hoop (or at all) although I always think I'll make more.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi ladies, I have not posted here in a long time!  I'm hoping some of you ladies can give suggestions.  I am in the market for a new sewing machine.  I've been using the Singer Simple from Walmart for $99 for 3 years now.  I'm ready to move on.    It has been fine but I really am ready for a better machine.  

I do not need anything over the to fancy but do want something that can grow with me.  For the most part I sew little kids clothing.  I want a machine that will allow me to adjust both stitch length and width which my cheapo Singer just will not do.   I'd like something with adjustable speed as I'd like to be able to teach my daughter to sew with this machine.  I'd also like a one-step buttonhole.  I want it to be smooth......not vibrating off the table like my Singer.

Does anyone have suggestions?  Anything you love or hate?  I have been reading reviews, etc. on other sites but there are SO many different machines out there!  I'm so overwhelmed.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

tanyaandallie said:


> Hi ladies, I have not posted here in a long time!  I'm hoping some of you ladies can give suggestions.  I am in the market for a new sewing machine.  I've been using the Singer Simple from Walmart for $99 for 3 years now.  I'm ready to move on.    It has been fine but I really am ready for a better machine.
> 
> I do not need anything over the to fancy but do want something that can grow with me.  For the most part I sew little kids clothing.  I want a machine that will allow me to adjust both stitch length and width which my cheapo Singer just will not do.   I'd like something with adjustable speed as I'd like to be able to teach my daughter to sew with this machine.  I'd also like a one-step buttonhole.  I want it to be smooth......not vibrating off the table like my Singer.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions?  Anything you love or hate?  I have been reading reviews, etc. on other sites but there are SO many different machines out there!  I'm so overwhelmed.



I also had an inexpensive machine from WalMart and then for Mother's Day my husband told me I could pick out an embroidery machine. I chose the Brother Innovis 1500D, it does sewing and embroidery. I absolutely LOVE it. I think it is probably more than what you are looking for, but since no one else had replied I thought I would  Good luck in your search!


----------



## jessica52877

If you just want an everyday sewing machine I would just upgrade a little. I have the brother cs 6000 (or something close to that), from walmart/costco and love it! I think it is around $169 now. I also sew on my sewing/embroidery machine, brother ult2002d and the price difference between the two was huge and I can get the same result with both!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We are in the car driving south to Ft Lauderdale to cruise on Allure of the Seas, inaugural voyage.  I've been sewing like a mad woman, but didn't take the time to photo anything before I packed.  Rebecca has 7 new sets of dressy playclothes and 3 brand new dresses for dinners.  With 2 other sundresses I made last summer that weren't worn but a few times, all but one outfit is handmade.  I feel like a real Disboutiquer now, even if they aren't all customs for WDW. . The one dinner outfit that is storebought was picked out as a surprise from her biggest sister, and it's really cute...even has machine embroidery on it, so it looks handmade.  LOL

I hope everyone has a great week!  I'll probably have lots to catch up on when I get back.


----------



## NanasCustomCreations

tanyaandallie said:


> Hi ladies, I have not posted here in a long time!  I'm hoping some of you ladies can give suggestions.  I am in the market for a new sewing machine.  I've been using the Singer Simple from Walmart for $99 for 3 years now.  I'm ready to move on.    It has been fine but I really am ready for a better machine.
> 
> I do not need anything over the to fancy but do want something that can grow with me.  For the most part I sew little kids clothing.  I want a machine that will allow me to adjust both stitch length and width which my cheapo Singer just will not do.   I'd like something with adjustable speed as I'd like to be able to teach my daughter to sew with this machine.  I'd also like a one-step buttonhole.  I want it to be smooth......not vibrating off the table like my Singer.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions?  Anything you love or hate?  I have been reading reviews, etc. on other sites but there are SO many different machines out there!  I'm so overwhelmed.


Hi! The Brother CS6000i is a wonderful machine....I LOVE mine....It has the features you mentioned, speed control, one step buttonhole, muliple settings for stitch width, etc.  It also has the feature that the needle stops in the down position which is helpful for turning corners, doing appliques with it.  It is available at walmart.com for $169.00 with no cost shipping with the "site to store" shipping option.  Being a Brother machine it is also VERY user-friendly!  Nana


----------



## tanyaandallie

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I also had an inexpensive machine from WalMart and then for Mother's Day my husband told me I could pick out an embroidery machine. I chose the Brother Innovis 1500D, it does sewing and embroidery. I absolutely LOVE it. I think it is probably more than what you are looking for, but since no one else had replied I thought I would  Good luck in your search!



Thanks you everyone for the suggestions!  I'm going to look at the Brother 6000.  Is the Innovis 1500D tough to figure out?  Is this the "Disney" machine that comes with Disney embroidery?  I just don't want to spend years learning how to figure out the new machine.  The sewing machine store I looked at offers classes if you buy through them so I'm sure that would help.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a video on how to do a 1 layer fleece blanket.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59h8wgDgTRg
> 
> I think I'll have to do a blanket.  Britney was from Massachusetts.



Thanks!



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Hi! The Brother CS6000i is a wonderful machine....I LOVE mine....It has the features you mentioned, speed control, one step buttonhole, muliple settings for stitch width, etc.  It also has the feature that the needle stops in the down position which is helpful for turning corners, doing appliques with it.  It is available at walmart.com for $169.00 with no cost shipping with the "site to store" shipping option.  Being a Brother machine it is also VERY user-friendly!  Nana



I also have this machine and LOVE it!  All brother machines in my opinion are user friendly.  I now have a brother sewing machine, embroidery machine, and serger.  They make them easy to use right out of the box.  And they are super easy to thread which is always a bonus.


----------



## jessica52877

I have to agree with the brothers being easy to use. I have never had a sewing lesson or anyone show me and have figured them all out pretty quickly! The one thing that I don't know how to do unless I read every time is to use the threader on my one I just sew with sometimes! LOL!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> oooh - we honeymooned there in 1993!!!!



Too funny, I also honeymooned there.  It was in 1994, and was DH;s first trip to Disney.  Actually, his first trip out of the country.



t-beri said:


> On our way. WITH the machine. Wouldn't be the fIrst time.  Got everything done except the not really absolutely necessary easy fits (still hoping to get them done) and Little's Christmas dress.  OH and I have to put the button Minnies on their tees for AK tomorrow. I'll check in w/ pictures tomorrow.



Have a good Trip Tifani



billwendy said:


> Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol
> 
> We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!
> 
> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!



Very cute shirt.  I will probably try to do a couple of those fleece blankets in the new year, but will confirm later, since we have till June.  I am just so swamped before Christmas that I feel like I will never get it done.  Then I remember that it is all due before Christmas and I will probably have nothing at all to do after that.



jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, PM me your address. I know I ask you that once a month probably. I'll send you some gingerbread cookies for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add the little bows that are supposed to be on them though.
> 
> ETA - That is the only playfood I have ever made in the hoop (or at all) although I always think I'll make more.



Those are cute.

I want to make these if I have time.  My kids will love them.




P1250712 by creationsmarylou, on Flickr


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Awww, sorry to hear that. Hopefully things will work better for you tomorrow.
> !





Granna4679 said:


> I hate when things go wrong like that.  Don't feel bad, I was making kitchen towels for Christmas presents too....and I have a few that are facing the wrong way...
> .





HeatherSue said:


> I know the feeling!  I've done the same thing more times than I care to count (cutting a hole in a shirt).  On the bright side, it can lead to creative placement of extra appliques (to cover said hole)!



Thanks everyone. I am off to finish the rest of my shirts.



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



That bag is huge, but perfect for bringing all the stuff I always carry.



*Toadstool* said:


> .



So cute...we just saw the movie Friday night and loved it. 



billwendy said:


> I would be SUPER excited if we could do 66 - that would be enough for each child living there to have one on opening day which I think is January 2012 if all goes as planned. They are to house 33 boys and 33 girls.
> 
> Those measurements for them are 1 yard blankets, right???? I think we can do it if we pull together!!!!!!!!



I am going to sign up for 2. (One from me and one from my mom)



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted to share our thanks with you all again!
> 
> You are touching our hearts and by making our "wish" come true for all these children is helping us heal our hearts.
> 
> Megan and I hope to go to Haiti for the dedication of the orphanage in 2012 and to visit the Hotel Montana site where my Jim was.  We will take lots of photos and will share them with you when we get back so you will be able to see the joy your wonderful blankets will bring to those children!
> 
> When I told Megan and my mom this was approved, they were amazed how kind and generous you all are!
> 
> Blessings to you and hope your holidays are filled with love and joy!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



 I am so sorry to hear about your DH. This is a wonderful way to honor him.



billwendy said:


> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!



That is so cute. I remember when you posted the link for the design a few months ago. I can't believe Christmas is almost here.


----------



## McDuck

This is my latest creation, a gift for my Book Club's Secret Santa.  This is the DIY Dish double-layer cake pincushion.  Once the prep work is done (and quilting those two strips took a while) it goes together so fast!  I'm so pleased with how it came out.  I'm pretty confident none of my book club ladies frequent the DIS so I think I'm safe posting it--I can't share it on FB or my blog til after I give it because they are ALL on there, and it's driving me crazy not being able to share a project after completing it!  LOL


----------



## ms_mckenna

McDuck said:


>



That is adorable! 

I also have a Brother CS6000i too it is on Amazon for 169 free shipping with prime and no tax. I can't imagine buying a new sewing machine now embroidery another story lol.


----------



## mom2OandE

We got back about 12 days ago.  I've been meaning to come here and post but it's been crazy.  I did post all of this on another board so some of you may have seen it already.  This is what I made for our trip.  We did 10 days - 1 night at my nephews, 4 nights on the Disney Wonder and 4nights at WDW.

I only made 2 things for the cruise.  My list was longer but I had to cut way back.  As always I waited until the last minute and did most of my sewing the week before we left.  I really have to stop that.  I made these Steamboat Willie sets for Animators Palate.  It was my first time using an embroidery machine (a friends).  In the past all my appliques I've done myself.  The apron on the dress is completly removable so the dress is now in her closet and something she can wear to school, etc.  We actually had a beautiful family portrait done on this night. I just love it.





I also made part of dd's pirate costumes.  For dd I made a asymentrical peasant top (which will double as her perforance top for Violin) and a self drafted corset.  She wore it with a petti type skirt she has had for a while and some fishnet tights we got after Halloween on clearance.





After we got off the ship (which we loved btw) we went to WDW.  We stayed at All Star Music.  The first day we relaxed, did laundry and went to dinner at the Swan (yum) and then made smores at Fort Wilderness and enjoyed Chip N Dale at the sing a long.  The next day we did breakfast with Lilo and Stitch.  We celebrated ds's 7th birthday and dh's 40th.  DS wore a stitch shirt I purchased on Etsy and dd wore a Lilo dress I made for her.  Wehn we arrived Stitch was at our table immediatly and he saw dd and grabbed her by the hand and literally drug her across the entire restaurant so Lilo could see her dress.  It was hysterical and dd felt so special!  





That night we went to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  I made Olivia a knot top with a reversible apron (so when we got home she could still wear it to school and not feel so "babyish").  The apron attached with three buttons.  I also made decoupage jeans.  First time I did that.  Not so sure about it.  I'll try again though.





Ok so ds's set....well ummmm....I was literally making it at the last minute.  I used a vintage coloring book page as inspiration for the applique.  The treeson the jeans were just ironed on.  I never had time to sew them down!





The next day it was back to Magic Kingdom except this time we had friends meet up with us that we hadn't seen in 8 years!  I love the sets the kids wore on this day.  I used vintage Disney scrapbook stickers and scanned them into the computer.  Printed them out on super soft transfer paper and ironed them to white knit.  Cut them out and stitched them on.  I did a similar set for a MAW Big Give.  DD's skirt is a 4 panel knit circle skirt I drafted myself.





















The next day it was off to Hollywood STudios.  Such a change of pace for us this time.  Usually we go and the day is all about Playhouse Disney and Belle.  This time though with them being older it was all about Stunt shows.  The car show and Indiana Jones were huge hits with my kiddos!  Of course the highlight of this day was the Osborne Lights and so it was only appropriate we dress for the ocassion!  The whole family wore JOY shirts with the O as a Mickey Head and dd had a matching skirt.













That's our trip!  It was wonderful and so needed.  We really relaxed and had an amazing time.  I look forward to our next wonderful family vacation!  Thanks for reading this...I know it was long.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tanyaandallie said:


> Does anyone have suggestions?  Anything you love or hate?  I have been reading reviews, etc. on other sites but there are SO many different machines out there!  I'm so overwhelmed.



I don't recommend the CS6000i. I bought one since everyone here raved about it. And I did love it. Except that after a few months the whole bobbin contraption collapsed. Brother couldn't repair it for more then it cost. It's just a plastic unit. I ended up throwing it out. I ended up with a Janome which I love. 

But I was reading in a Consumer report a month or so ago, that they recommend the Project Runway Innovis, and I don't remember the model. They said it was under $400, so that might help. They felt it did as great a job as the machines that cost thousands that did the same thing.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

]I have the Brother 350 SE and LOVE it!  I am a beginning sewer and it was sooo easy to use.  It does embroidery 4x4 and sewing!  

Wendy,
Here is Allison's shirt...I know it is late, I'm finishing the boys shirts today and then will mail them priority in the AM, can you please PM the address!  Thanks!
I'm so proud of this shirt...it is 3 separate embroidery files that I stitched out and it isn't crooked!  

Erica
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3470269&l=8ac10bd01d&id=1490253530


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> I have slacked again I read but I get sidetracked before I post. Does that happen to anyone else?



Yep! 



jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, PM me your address. I know I ask you that once a month probably. I'll send you some gingerbread cookies for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add the little bows that are supposed to be on them though.
> 
> ETA - That is the only playfood I have ever made in the hoop (or at all) although I always think I'll make more.



Jessica, those are so adorable! 


TinkerbelleMom said:


> We are in the car driving south to Ft Lauderdale to cruise on Allure of the Seas, inaugural voyage.  I've been sewing like a mad woman, but didn't take the time to photo anything before I packed.  Rebecca has 7 new sets of dressy playclothes and 3 brand new dresses for dinners.  With 2 other sundresses I made last summer that weren't worn but a few times, all but one outfit is handmade.  I feel like a real Disboutiquer now, even if they aren't all customs for WDW. . The one dinner outfit that is storebought was picked out as a surprise from her biggest sister, and it's really cute...even has machine embroidery on it, so it looks handmade.  LOL
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week!  I'll probably have lots to catch up on when I get back.



OOOH! Have fun!!!!



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Hi! The Brother CS6000i is a wonderful machine....I LOVE mine....It has the features you mentioned, speed control, one step buttonhole, muliple settings for stitch width, etc.  It also has the feature that the needle stops in the down position which is helpful for turning corners, doing appliques with it.  It is available at walmart.com for $169.00 with no cost shipping with the "site to store" shipping option.  Being a Brother machine it is also VERY user-friendly!  Nana



I haven't seen you here in awhile (of course, I did miss some pages!) How are you?



tanyaandallie said:


> Thanks you everyone for the suggestions!  I'm going to look at the Brother 6000.  Is the Innovis 1500D tough to figure out?  Is this the "Disney" machine that comes with Disney embroidery?  I just don't want to spend years learning how to figure out the new machine.  The sewing machine store I looked at offers classes if you buy through them so I'm sure that would help.



Do not pay more for an embroidery machine just because it has the Disney designs on it. They are not worth it. I have the Brother 250D, which I really like. But, the preloaded designs aren't very good. You'll want to save the extra money to buy some designs from FrouFrou by Heathersue. 



miprender said:


> So cute...we just saw the movie Friday night and loved it.



Heather took us all to see Tangled on Friday too! Corey, actually switched shifts at work so he could go with us (BEST 18 year old EVER!) WE all really LOVED it!!! I want to see it again!  The girls are even planning questions to ask Eugene and Rapunzel if we get to see them at the parks (if we end up going next year)



McDuck said:


> This is my latest creation, a gift for my Book Club's Secret Santa.  This is the DIY Dish double-layer cake pincushion.  Once the prep work is done (and quilting those two strips took a while) it goes together so fast!  I'm so pleased with how it came out.  I'm pretty confident none of my book club ladies frequent the DIS so I think I'm safe posting it--I can't share it on FB or my blog til after I give it because they are ALL on there, and it's driving me crazy not being able to share a project after completing it!  LOL



Oh that is so adorable!!!!! 



mom2OandE said:


> That's our trip!  It was wonderful and so needed.  We really relaxed and had an amazing time.  I look forward to our next wonderful family vacation!  Thanks for reading this...I know it was long.


Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!!!! My favorite outfit is the first one you posted. Heather made Tessa the cutest dress with that fabric!  It looks fabulous with the mickey! I'm glad you had such a fun trip, and welcome back!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Heather took us all to see Tangled on Friday too! Corey, actually switched shifts at work so he could go with us (BEST 18 year old EVER!) WE all really LOVED it!!! I want to see it again!  The girls are even planning questions to ask Eugene and Rapunzel if we get to see them at the parks (if we end up going next year)



IF?


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> I would be SUPER excited if we could do 66 - that would be enough for each child living there to have one on opening day which I think is January 2012 if all goes as planned. They are to house 33 boys and 33 girls.
> 
> Those measurements for them are 1 yard blankets, right???? I think we can do it if we pull together!!!!!!!!



66, really...thats all?  Just kidding!  I am going over to the Big Give Board to sign up, but I will commit to 5 (and more if I have the time).  



mom2rtk said:


> I've been studying photos of the Rapunzel character that appears in the parks. I've been back and forth on the color. I now have a pile of purple fabric here and am trying hard to carve out a little time to try this before we leave a week from today!
> 
> I think it's sort of a raspberry color. Not purple, not lavendar, not pink. Very hard to pin down.



I was thinking more light plum, like purplish red.  Ok...you win..."raspberry" sounds like the right color!



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the coupons Kim and Nancy (you know whats funny - those are my bosses names!!!! lol)
> 
> We are up to 10 blankets for Haiti!!!!!!! With Anita and Chaira contributing too, just not sure how many yet!! lol Also, I spoke with Lisa, and she said that we can leave the fleece the full width if it is wider than 36" - makes it even easier to do!!!!



Wow...this is going to be a great GIVE!



billwendy said:


> Has anyone done "in the hoop" felt play food? The prices seem so expensive!! My neices are into playing restaurant lately, and they are getting some updated play things for Christmas. I was thinking of felt food and wanted it to be quick and easy - but not $$$ !!! lol
> 
> We are up to 27 blankets by the way!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Wendy's Big Give is newly posted. These girls LOVE their dresses!!!!
> 
> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!



Wendy....sooooo cute!  I may still have to do that before Christmas.  We'll see...my list keeps getting longer rather than shorter   Can you send the link again?



McDuck said:


> This is my latest creation, a gift for my Book Club's Secret Santa.  This is the DIY Dish double-layer cake pincushion.  Once the prep work is done (and quilting those two strips took a while) it goes together so fast!  I'm so pleased with how it came out.  I'm pretty confident none of my book club ladies frequent the DIS so I think I'm safe posting it--I can't share it on FB or my blog til after I give it because they are ALL on there, and it's driving me crazy not being able to share a project after completing it!  LOL



Super cute!  Where did you get the pattern?



mom2OandE said:


> We got back about 12 days ago.  I've been meaning to come here and post but it's been crazy.  I did post all of this on another board so some of you may have seen it already.  This is what I made for our trip.  We did 10 days - 1 night at my nephews, 4 nights on the Disney Wonder and 4nights at WDW.
> 
> I only made 2 things for the cruise.  My list was longer but I had to cut way back.  As always I waited until the last minute and did most of my sewing the week before we left.  I really have to stop that.  I made these Steamboat Willie sets for Animators Palate.  It was my first time using an embroidery machine (a friends).  In the past all my appliques I've done myself.  The apron on the dress is completly removable so the dress is now in her closet and something she can wear to school, etc.  We actually had a beautiful family portrait done on this night. I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading this...I know it was long.



It looks like you had a great time!  I love the first outfits for the cruise...love the colors!  Everything was adorable though.  And what a great idea with the vintage pictures.


----------



## billwendy

Here ya go Anita!!!

Just choose Christmas and scroll down the 1st page..
http://www.simpleasures.com/


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2OandE said:


>




Everything looks great!!


----------



## peachygreen

Husbands - Honestly!  I just did my 1st real applique. Its just a Mickey head but I sewed it on.  I bring it to him to see what he says and he actually has the nerve to tell me that it is off by an 1/8th of an inch.  Are you kidding me - you are going to tell me that the ears are not level by an 1/8th of an inch with your naked eye.  I actually measured it after he said something and it is about 1/16th of an inch and by the time I sew the shirt together I doubt you could see it.  but really you are going to comment on that?????


I'm having the hardest time finishing a simple skirt for my youngest.  1st I couldn't find the 1/4" elastic I needed and now I ran out of red thread.  ARRGH!


----------



## billwendy

drumroll please!!!!! We are up to 43 Blankets for the orphanage in  Haiti!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much everyone!!!!!!!!

Also, dont forget Emily's Big Give ship date is coming up QUICKLY!!!!! please ask for the address if you still need to ship!!!

And, there are still outfits/shirts needed for Wendy's Big give!!! Come on over and check it out!!!!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Just got back from a wonderful week at Disney.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian and got a surprise upgrade to concierge level which just made it even more Grand!  Weather was wonderful-a bit chilly at times, but no rain.  Never met a grumpy CM.  The kiddos got lots of compliments on their customs.  It was more crowded than I anticipated at times, but can't complain about wait times.  MVMCP was insane (Nov 30).  I couldn't believe the crowds.  It was shoulder to shoulder, and we only did 2 meet and greets (I wanted to do all of them!), the 2 shows, fireworks and parade, and by then it was 11:30 and things were shutting down.  Well, here they are--the kiddos in their mommy-made dresses and shirts.  I didn't specifically take pictures of the clothes, so bear with me if you can't see a lot of detail.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I am so jealous of all of you who sew, your kids outfits are sooooo cute!!!! I miss the days of when my DD was little and all dressed up for the parks, at least she still likes wearing disney shirts!

You are all so amazing 43 blankets in just the first 2 days, you make my heart fill so great!!!

Megan and I went to Joanns yesterday and she picked out some cute fleece for 2 girls and 2 boys blankets so please add 4 blankets from us!

You ladies ROCK!!!!


----------



## cogero

when I get home from work I need to take pictures of the projects I did last night.

I have my niece's shirt and her Ariel Skirt. 

Made my daughter a shirt for her skirt.

A no sew blanket for my nephew and some dish towels for a Christmas present.

Tonite I need to work on a few other things for Christmas and my trip.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Please count Daisy (DD9) and I in for 6 blankets. What a great project!
I am working on getting my Big Give account reactivated...
Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## visitingapril09

Daisy'sMama said:


> Please count Daisy (DD9) and I in for 6 blankets. What a great project!
> I am working on getting my Big Give account reactivated...
> Thanks
> Stephanie



Where do I officially sign up for blankets??


----------



## billwendy

We are up to 66 snuggly blankets for Haiti!!!!!!!!!

I can only imagine how many we can come up with by June for this orphanage!!!! Im so excited, overwhelmed, joyful, crying!!!!!!!!!


Please continue to sign up and to spread the word!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

visitingapril09 said:


> Where do I officially sign up for blankets??



I see you found it - you put us to our goal!!!! Thanks!!

Officially sign up on the disbiggive board (click on my link) or if you arent a member and dont want to join, please let me know and I'll sign you up!!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> IF?



It's KILLING me to say it! But, I'm just not sure we are going to be able to afford it this year. I'm trying REALLY hard to work it out though! Corey may not be able to go because of work. Which I can't stand the thought of, but then again, that will make things a little cheaper....



peachygreen said:


> Husbands - Honestly!  I just did my 1st real applique. Its just a Mickey head but I sewed it on.  I bring it to him to see what he says and he actually has the nerve to tell me that it is off by an 1/8th of an inch.  Are you kidding me - you are going to tell me that the ears are not level by an 1/8th of an inch with your naked eye.  I actually measured it after he said something and it is about 1/16th of an inch and by the time I sew the shirt together I doubt you could see it.  but really you are going to comment on that?????
> 
> 
> I'm having the hardest time finishing a simple skirt for my youngest.  1st I couldn't find the 1/4" elastic I needed and now I ran out of red thread.  ARRGH!



Did you smack him with the applique??? You should have!!  Husbands! 



Cibahwewah said:


> Just got back from a wonderful week at Disney.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian and got a surprise upgrade to concierge level which just made it even more Grand!  Weather was wonderful-a bit chilly at times, but no rain.  Never met a grumpy CM.  The kiddos got lots of compliments on their customs.  It was more crowded than I anticipated at times, but can't complain about wait times.  MVMCP was insane (Nov 30).  I couldn't believe the crowds.  It was shoulder to shoulder, and we only did 2 meet and greets (I wanted to do all of them!), the 2 shows, fireworks and parade, and by then it was 11:30 and things were shutting down.  Well, here they are--the kiddos in their mommy-made dresses and shirts.  I didn't specifically take pictures of the clothes, so bear with me if you can't see a lot of detail.



It sounds like a great trip!!!! How did you get upgraded? That is so cool!

You know, your pictures are too little, right?  Thanks for sharing though! 



visitingapril09 said:


> Where do I officially sign up for blankets??



The Big Give site:  http://www.disbiggive.com


----------



## teresajoy

WE NEED SOME HELP!!!!​
Please please please!!!

Go to the Big Give site and see if there is anything you can do for little Wendy's Give. I know everyone is busy right now, but this little girl is just so sweet, I just want her to have a great trip!!!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69559/779574

​


----------



## mommy2mrb

I can't belive it, we have already made our goal  thank you from the bottom of our hearts!!

I am speechless with gratitude  to you all!

Lisa


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 check your PM's, I finished your snowflake


----------



## 2girlsmommy

mommy2mrb said:


> I am so jealous of all of you who sew, your kids outfits are sooooo cute!!!! I miss the days of when my DD was little and all dressed up for the parks, at least she still likes wearing disney shirts!
> 
> You are all so amazing 43 blankets in just the first 2 days, you make my heart fill so great!!!
> 
> Megan and I went to Joanns yesterday and she picked out some cute fleece for 2 girls and 2 boys blankets so please add 4 blankets from us!
> 
> You ladies ROCK!!!!



Lisa! 
We lived on Whidbey!  My daughters were born  at Providence Everett Hopsital!  We live in Columbus, OH now, but I still miss Alderwood Mall! 
Erica


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> Granna4679 check your PM's, I finished your snowflake



PM'd you back!


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> I can't belive it, we have already made our goal  thank you from the bottom of our hearts!!
> 
> I am speechless with gratitude  to you all!
> 
> Lisa



BUT WE CAN KEEP ON GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please if you havent signed up yet, please come on over or let me know if you'd like to help. It only takes a half or a whole yard of fleece to make a snuggli blanket!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

2girlsmommy said:


> Lisa!
> We lived on Whidbey!  My daughters were born  at Providence Everett Hopsital!  We live in Columbus, OH now, but I still miss Alderwood Mall!
> Erica



Small world!  the mall had a big reno a couple years back and added a huge outside area!


----------



## miprender

mom2OandE said:


> [/IMG]
> .



All your outfits were great, but I just love the colors in this one.



teresajoy said:


> Heather took us all to see Tangled on Friday too! Corey, actually switched shifts at work so he could go with us (BEST 18 year old EVER!) WE all really LOVED it!!! I want to see it again!  The girls are even planning questions to ask Eugene and Rapunzel if we get to see them at the parks (if we end up going next year)



Wasn't it so cute I am hoping to meet them next week, but I have been hearing the lines are getting long.


----------



## miprender

Cibahwewah said:


> Just got back from a wonderful week at Disney.  We stayed at the Grand Floridian and got a surprise upgrade to concierge level which just made it even more Grand!  Weather was wonderful-a bit chilly at times, but no rain.  Never met a grumpy CM.  The kiddos got lots of compliments on their customs.  It was more crowded than I anticipated at times, but can't complain about wait times.  MVMCP was insane (Nov 30).  I couldn't believe the crowds.  It was shoulder to shoulder, and we only did 2 meet and greets (I wanted to do all of them!), the 2 shows, fireworks and parade, and by then it was 11:30 and things were shutting down.  Well, here they are--the kiddos in their mommy-made dresses and shirts.  I didn't specifically take pictures of the clothes, so bear with me if you can't see a lot of detail.



So cute We have a breakfast with Lilo & Stitch


----------



## NiniMorris

We are officially home.  If I ever upload my camera pictures, I will post a couple of the girls' dresses and our shirts.  The last few days everyone was wearing coats, so you really can't see too much!

Of course, we are having 23 degrees  here at home tonight, so I'm not sure it is much better!

Wendy, add my daughter and I to the blanket battalion.  I think we can easily do 2 during the Christmas break.  We have been looking for a service project for the two of us to do, and I really don't have much time to devote to a Big Give right now, so this looks perfect!  They are out of school for 2 weeks after Christmas and this will be a great time to work on them!


Nini


----------



## visitingapril09

mommy2mrb said:


> I can't belive it, we have already made our goal  thank you from the bottom of our hearts!!
> 
> I am speechless with gratitude  to you all!
> 
> Lisa



I see our trips overlap!! We shall have to share details closer to the time.


----------



## mommy2mrb

visitingapril09 said:


> I see our trips overlap!! We shall have to share details closer to the time.



Most definately, where are you staying?


----------



## visitingapril09

mommy2mrb said:


> Most definately, where are you staying?



Off site, at Terre Verde. We are staying 2 week so need space for 2 adults and 4 teens (one in a wheelchair!)


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Here is my finished shirt for Sunday School tomorrow!!!



That is so cute. I am sure it was a big hit with the children.



McDuck said:


> This is my latest creation, a gift for my Book Club's Secret Santa.  This is the DIY Dish double-layer cake pincushion.  Once the prep work is done (and quilting those two strips took a while) it goes together so fast!  I'm so pleased with how it came out.  I'm pretty confident none of my book club ladies frequent the DIS so I think I'm safe posting it--I can't share it on FB or my blog til after I give it because they are ALL on there, and it's driving me crazy not being able to share a project after completing it!  LOL



That is the cutest pin cushion I have ever seen!



mom2OandE said:


> ...The next day we did breakfast with Lilo and Stitch.  We celebrated ds's 7th birthday and dh's 40th.  DS wore a stitch shirt I purchased on Etsy and dd wore a Lilo dress I made for her.  Wehn we arrived Stitch was at our table immediatly and he saw dd and grabbed her by the hand and literally drug her across the entire restaurant so Lilo could see her dress.  It was hysterical and dd felt so special!



I really like this picture. I think your "joy" shirts were great!



Cibahwewah said:


>



Looks like you guys had a great time. I like all your pictures...though this one is my favourite (I am biased since I like Minnie)


----------



## travelbel

Long time lurker here... Now that we have 60 days until our trip, I think I better get sewing! So, to start off easy, I have an applique Mickey safari head that I thought I would try out tonight on an old t-shirt. I've never appliqued with my machine before, so I read a quick tutorial and well, I'm glad it was on an old shirt! 

I'm guessing I need to trim even closer to the edges of the outline... since some of the fabric is still showing through. 

Also, I've never hooped t-shirt material before. I know that I'm going to do some appliques/embroidery on t-shirts. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm guessing that I could not hoop it at all and use the "stick down" stitch I have somewhere on my machine (pulling out instruction booklet). The hoop left nasty marks on the shirt. 

Any help would be SO appreciated! This is quite an endeavour attempting to make outfits for 4 for our first trip!


----------



## billwendy

travelbel said:


> Long time lurker here... Now that we have 60 days until our trip, I think I better get sewing! So, to start off easy, I have an applique Mickey safari head that I thought I would try out tonight on an old t-shirt. I've never appliqued with my machine before, so I read a quick tutorial and well, I'm glad it was on an old shirt!
> 
> I'm guessing I need to trim even closer to the edges of the outline... since some of the fabric is still showing through.
> 
> Also, I've never hooped t-shirt material before. I know that I'm going to do some appliques/embroidery on t-shirts. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm guessing that I could not hoop it at all and use the "stick down" stitch I have somewhere on my machine (pulling out instruction booklet). The hoop left nasty marks on the shirt.
> 
> Any help would be SO appreciated! This is quite an endeavour attempting to make outfits for 4 for our first trip!
> 
> (and now, to figure out how to post a photo!)



I stink at hooping for sure!! I definately use a tack down stitch to stabilize my fabric on top of my hooped stabilizer. Its just easier for me. I recently started using  a spritz of spray adhesive too - boy that helped a lot with little shirts!!!! Have fun with it!! I do cut really close to the edges. Also, if you arent using one of HeatherSue's designs, sometimes the satin stitches are so narrow that its really hard!!! Hers are nice and wide and smooooooth!!!! Have fun with it!!!!


----------



## travelbel

I figured out how to add a picture - A GIANT ONE! Yikes! Gotta figure that out! 

I did buy the image from a "Heather" off of etsy, but not sure if it's HeatherSue?! 

Definately a little spray adhesive next time and no hooping the fabric!


----------



## mickeymaker2003

Hello.  I'm new to this thread, but have been on the DIS for quite a while.

I would like to make my 3 year old a Jasmine-inspired outfit that doesn't bare her middle for her to wear on our trip in May.  She is about a size 4.  I could really use some direction (pattern, photos, hints, etc).  She loves dresses (but the outfit wouldn't need to be a dress) and I prefer something with sleeves so she doesn't burn her shoulders.

I have a Brother 4000D embroidery/sewing machine, so I have the tool, but I've never made clothing before.  Please help this custom newbie.

Thank you!


----------



## mommy2mrb

visitingapril09 said:


> Off site, at Terre Verde. We are staying 2 week so need space for 2 adults and 4 teens (one in a wheelchair!)



wow 4 teenagers, brave lady! hope we can meet up!

anyone else going to be in the world 3/29 - 4/9?  would love to meet you and thank you personally for helping us out with the blankets!

I just looked at the Big Give site, we are up to 80 blankets 
this is so much more that I had hoped for, but should of figured it would happen seeing all the wonderful things you all make for the MAW kids, you are definately making my wish come true!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> I love the dress!!! Hannah looks beautiful! Serenity looks pretty cute too!


Thanks!

Looks like I lost all my quotes except for Teresa's! 

I should be sewing anyhow. I have way too much stuff to finish. I wish someone could come be my sewing buddy and push me along and help me finish..  
I guess my hubby can help me with watching Hannah when he gets home on Wednesday. We leave on Friday for Nick Hotel. Our first day at Disney is Saturday. 
I'm kinda worried that I never received anything from Disney except for vouchers.. Aren't they supposed to send me more stuff?


----------



## abfight

2girlsmommy said:


> ]I have the Brother 350 SE and LOVE it!  I am a beginning sewer and it was sooo easy to use.  It does embroidery 4x4 and sewing!
> 
> Wendy,
> Here is Allison's shirt...I know it is late, I'm finishing the boys shirts today and then will mail them priority in the AM, can you please PM the address!  Thanks!
> I'm so proud of this shirt...it is 3 separate embroidery files that I stitched out and it isn't crooked!
> 
> Erica
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3470269&l=8ac10bd01d&id=1490253530





You are the only other person on here that I have seen has this machine.  I also love mine but I am definatly gonna keep you in mind the next time I have a problem.  I know that alot of other Brother users on here have a problem with C&C thread, but I don't with this machine, do you?


----------



## ceemys

Oh WOW!!  I leave for 2 weeks since work has me super busy and I come back to some beautiful outfits!!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tricia

Mom2O&E and Cibahwewah -  great trip pics.  Love everything.






travelbel said:


> Long time lurker here... Now that we have 60 days until our trip, I think I better get sewing! So, to start off easy, I have an applique Mickey safari head that I thought I would try out tonight on an old t-shirt. I've never appliqued with my machine before, so I read a quick tutorial and well, I'm glad it was on an old shirt!
> 
> I'm guessing I need to trim even closer to the edges of the outline... since some of the fabric is still showing through.
> 
> Also, I've never hooped t-shirt material before. I know that I'm going to do some appliques/embroidery on t-shirts. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm guessing that I could not hoop it at all and use the "stick down" stitch I have somewhere on my machine (pulling out instruction booklet). The hoop left nasty marks on the shirt.
> 
> Any help would be SO appreciated! This is quite an endeavour attempting to make outfits for 4 for our first trip!



Looks like a great first effort.  Ditto everything Wendy said.  With some digitizers it is hard to know how close to snip, I have had it like this, and also where I snipped too close and the applique fabric was peeling off like 10 minutes later.


----------



## tricia

Since my DSs are a little beyond the cute embroidery designs I like for little ones, I have to compromise and stitch out stuff like this if I want them to wear it.






He is thrilled with it, usually hates for me to take his pic, but will allow it if he really loves the item.


Also, did a growth chart for a little boy for Christmas.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tricia said:


> Looks like a great first effort.  Ditto everything Wendy said.  With some digitizers it is hard to know how close to snip, I have had it like this, and also where I snipped too close and the applique fabric was peeling off like 10 minutes later.



I agree.  I just bought a design for a popular site and the design is peeling up.  The satin stitching is SO narrow too.  I wish all of the designs I need could come from Heather!


----------



## cogero

I love that growth chart. I need to file that one away.


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> Wasn't it so cute I am hoping to meet them next week, but I have been hearing the lines are getting long.



VERY cute!!!  I was going to type some of the things I loved, but I fear "spoiling" it for anyone who hasn't seen it! 

I will say though that Mother Gothel was one of the most pure evil villains I have ever seen!



travelbel said:


> Long time lurker here... Now that we have 60 days until our trip, I think I better get sewing! So, to start off easy, I have an applique Mickey safari head that I thought I would try out tonight on an old t-shirt. I've never appliqued with my machine before, so I read a quick tutorial and well, I'm glad it was on an old shirt!
> 
> I'm guessing I need to trim even closer to the edges of the outline... since some of the fabric is still showing through.
> 
> Also, I've never hooped t-shirt material before. I know that I'm going to do some appliques/embroidery on t-shirts. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm guessing that I could not hoop it at all and use the "stick down" stitch I have somewhere on my machine (pulling out instruction booklet). The hoop left nasty marks on the shirt.
> 
> Any help would be SO appreciated! This is quite an endeavour attempting to make outfits for 4 for our first trip!



This is Heather's design, and one of my favorites! I use it a lot. You need to cut as close to the tack down stitching as you can. 
You really need some good sharp curved scissors if you don't have them. They make a world of difference! This is what I use:












And, for t-shirts, I often make the design on regular fabric, or wash away (or regular, but you'll have to trim closely) stabalizer then sew it onto the shirt like a patch. Actually, you can do that with this design too. You can still trim away the extra fabric, and then cut the design off the shirt and sew it onto another shirt. 






mickeymaker2003 said:


> Hello.  I'm new to this thread, but have been on the DIS for quite a while.
> 
> I would like to make my 3 year old a Jasmine-inspired outfit that doesn't bare her middle for her to wear on our trip in May.  She is about a size 4.  I could really use some direction (pattern, photos, hints, etc).  She loves dresses (but the outfit wouldn't need to be a dress) and I prefer something with sleeves so she doesn't burn her shoulders.
> 
> I have a Brother 4000D embroidery/sewing machine, so I have the tool, but I've never made clothing before.  Please help this custom newbie.
> 
> Thank you!



I've made a few belly-covered Jasmine outfits. I'll try to post some pictures in a bit. 




tricia said:


>



That is such a clever idea!


----------



## mommy2mrb

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looks like I lost all my quotes except for Teresa's!
> 
> I should be sewing anyhow. I have way too much stuff to finish. I wish someone could come be my sewing buddy and push me along and help me finish..
> I guess my hubby can help me with watching Hannah when he gets home on Wednesday. We leave on Friday for Nick Hotel. Our first day at Disney is Saturday.
> I'm kinda worried that I never received anything from Disney except for vouchers.. Aren't they supposed to send me more stuff?



you will get on your room keys "KeysToTheWorld -KTTW" your park tickets and dining credits if your on the dining plan or getting free dining when you check in.
Have a wonderful first trip!


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> And, for t-shirts, I often make the design on regular fabric, or wash away (or regular, but you'll have to trim closely) stabalizer then sew it onto the shirt like a patch. Actually, you can do that with this design too. You can still trim away the extra fabric, and then cut the design off the shirt and sew it onto another shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a clever idea!



Never thought to stitch out on wash away and then sew to the Tshirt... thanks for the idea.

And thanks for the compliment.  I got the growth chart idea from the 1 Yard Wonders book, and everyone I know seems to want one.


----------



## cogero

Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.

THis is the Ariel Skirt and Shirt for my niece for Christmas





This is a little more close up of the shirt. This is my first HeatherSue design





This is the Belle Cutie I made for my Daughter to go with her skirt.





This is the Joy Minnie Shirt for DD. She likes the red thread it is annoying me. I did not make the skirt I bought it on Etsy.





And here is a tank I made myself to wear around home.


----------



## mommy2mrb

very cute outfits!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ladies I was going through my cedar chest and found some vintage tees from when I was little. I would love to upcycle them for my youngest. Is there a set of directions anywhere that you recommend?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommy2mrb said:


> Most definately, where are you staying?



Oh, I hope we can all meet up and just say a quick hello.


----------



## tricia

ms_mckenna said:


> Ladies I was going through my cedar chest and found some vintage tees from when I was little. I would love to upcycle them for my youngest. Is there a set of directions anywhere that you recommend?



Well, I was going to recommend Little Blue Boo on Facebook to you, but I see you are already a fan.  I haven't tried the patterns yet, but she has 2 patterns for upcycle dresses.  Also, I think Stephres has used CarlaC;s raglan pattern to make upcycled dresses, it would be on her blog http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/06/06/fun-with-t-shirts/


----------



## ms_mckenna

mom2OandE said:


> I also made part of dd's pirate costumes.  For dd I made a asymentrical peasant top (which will double as her perforance top for Violin) and a self drafted corset.  She wore it with a petti type skirt she has had for a while and some fishnet tights we got after Halloween on clearance.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com[/QUOTE]
> This is awesome! I think EE is going to need one of these Lilo dresses when we finally take them.
> 
> [quote="peachygreen, post: 39150763"]Husbands - Honestly!  I just did my 1st real applique. Its just a Mickey head but I sewed it on.  I bring it to him to see what he says and he actually has the nerve to tell me that it is off by an 1/8th of an inch.  Are you kidding me - you are going to tell me that the ears are not level by an 1/8th of an inch with your naked eye.  I actually measured it after he said something and it is about 1/16th of an inch and by the time I sew the shirt together I doubt you could see it.  but really you are going to comment on that?????
> [/QUOTE]
> Did you string him up by his toes? I think I probably would have hope he is being nicer.
> 
> [quote="Cibahwewah, post: 39152793"]
> 
> [IMG]http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww307/jennifermink/th_IMG_5120.jpg


Everthing is really cute but I adore this 



billwendy said:


> We are up to 66 snuggly blankets for Haiti!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can only imagine how many we can come up with by June for this orphanage!!!! Im so excited, overwhelmed, joyful, crying!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Please continue to sign up and to spread the word!!!!!!


Wendy can I post on my FB about joining or are we to the point of overkill yet? Since I know a lot of adoptive parents I am sure someone would be interested in making some. 



tricia said:


> Since my DSs are a little beyond the cute embroidery designs I like for little ones, I have to compromise and stitch out stuff like this if I want them to wear it.


I really like that. My boys would love it. Did you stitch it wihtout extra material? What a cool idea! 



cogero said:


> Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.
> This is the Belle Cutie I made for my Daughter to go with her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Everything is adorable! 



tricia said:


> Well, I was going to recommend Little Blue Boo on Facebook to you, but I see you are already a fan.  I haven't tried the patterns yet, but she has 2 patterns for upcycle dresses.  Also, I think Stephres has used CarlaC;s raglan pattern to make upcycled dresses, it would be on her blog http://stephres.wordpress.com/


I feel kind of silly but I had no idea she did patterns lol. Someone sent me that page about buying clothes when I got tired of a certain brand and was looking for a change.
I will check into the blog too ty so much .


----------



## tricia

ms_mckenna said:


> I really like that. My boys would love it. Did you stitch it wihtout extra material? What a cool idea!
> 
> 
> I feel kind of silly but I had no idea she did patterns lol. Someone sent me that page about buying clothes when I got tired of a certain brand and was looking for a change.
> I will check into the blog too ty so much .



The Skull embroidery was not meant to be an applique, that is how it stitches out.  It is from www.urbanthreads.com and is on sale right now for $1.  It is one of their 'scribbles' patterns.  I love that site for my tween/teen boys.


----------



## ms_mckenna

tricia said:


> The Skull embroidery was not meant to be an applique, that is how it stitches out.  It is from www.urbanthreads.com and is on sale right now for $1.  It is one of their 'scribbles' patterns.  I love that site for my tween/teen boys.


Oh LOVE! Thank you so much for posting! I do not have a machine yet but I will no doubt be buying from them once we do. I must have the wordy bird I am a huge Poe fan.


----------



## tricia

ms_mckenna said:


> Oh LOVE! Thank you so much for posting! I do not have a machine yet but I will no doubt be buying from them once we do. I must have the wordy bird I am a huge Poe fan.



I just bought that one too .  Haven't stitched it out yet.  Didn't realize you didn't have an embroidery machine.  Anyway, once you do, everything I have bought from them has stitched out very well.


----------



## tmh0206

just thought I would share a bag that I finished this last weekend...I was thinking it might be good for the big gives, what do you all think?






up close of the embroidery:






this is one from heathersue and once I figured out in my own head how to hoop the bag, it stitched out so easily and wonderfully!

thanks for looking.


----------



## mommy2mrb

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh, I hope we can all meet up and just say a quick hello.



we will have to plan a dis meet when it gets closer!


----------



## ceemys

cogero said:


> Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.
> 
> THis is the Ariel Skirt and Shirt for my niece for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little more close up of the shirt. This is my first HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Belle Cutie I made for my Daughter to go with her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Joy Minnie Shirt for DD. She likes the red thread it is annoying me. I did not make the skirt I bought it on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a tank I made myself to wear around home.



Super cute!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, PM me your address. I know I ask you that once a month probably. I'll send you some gingerbread cookies for the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add the little bows that are supposed to be on them though.
> 
> ETA - That is the only playfood I have ever made in the hoop (or at all) although I always think I'll make more.


THESE ARE ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! I would love to make these for DD! She is starting to do all the play kitchen things.



peachygreen said:


> Husbands - Honestly!  I just did my 1st real applique. Its just a Mickey head but I sewed it on.  I bring it to him to see what he says and he actually has the nerve to tell me that it is off by an 1/8th of an inch.  Are you kidding me - you are going to tell me that the ears are not level by an 1/8th of an inch with your naked eye.  I actually measured it after he said something and it is about 1/16th of an inch and by the time I sew the shirt together I doubt you could see it.  but really you are going to comment on that?????
> 
> 
> I'm having the hardest time finishing a simple skirt for my youngest.  1st I couldn't find the 1/4" elastic I needed and now I ran out of red thread.  ARRGH!



Mine did the same kind of stuff when I was making the ruffle backs of the Feliz dress - "you know your lines are crooked" - I did smack him.


I though Rapunzel's dress was lavendar too because I was going off the Barbie doll-type dolls and I made Joci's dress with a lavendar & a darker purple.Here she is next to her at the meet-n-greet.








Joci wants me to re-do her dress before the next trip.


----------



## tmh0206

I though Rapunzel's dress was lavendar too because I was going off the Barbie doll-type dolls and I made Joci's dress with a lavendar & a darker purple.Here she is next to her at the meet-n-greet.








Joci wants me to re-do her dress before the next trip.[/QUOTE]

I love the way her dress is...even if the color is not exactly the same, it is still super cute!!!


----------



## babynala

I've finally caught up with you guys after not being on here since before Thanksgiving.  I have no excuse except life sometimes gets in the way of sewing and the computer.

Everyone has been posting some really beautiful items.  All I can say is WOW!  

I hope everyone who is at the World is staying warm.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

abfight said:


> You are the only other person on here that I have seen has this machine.  I also love mine but I am definatly gonna keep you in mind the next time I have a problem.  I know that alot of other Brother users on here have a problem with C&C thread, but I don't with this machine, do you?



I'm having a problem with the automatic threader...I think it might have to do with my needles...I bought some new ones...But, I'm not really sure how to fix it!  I haven't had any probs with C&C thread...knock on wood!
Erica


----------



## *Toadstool*

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I agree.  I just bought a design for a popular site and the design is peeling up.  The satin stitching is SO narrow too.  I wish all of the designs I need could come from Heather!


Sometimes I make designs with a smaller satin stitch because you can't get as much detail with a bigger one. I know its easier if you don't have to trim very close and if you have a big satin stitch, but it isn't always possible. I just don't want people thinking that digitzers are mean and dumb for not putting a big thick satin stitch around everything. Investing in some good applique scissors really does help. I saw the ones Teresa posted and those are great. I use them for cutting around things that are small and have corners and such.. for the bigger stuff I use applique scissors by gingher.. they are AWESOME!


mommy2mrb said:


> you will get on your room keys "KeysToTheWorld -KTTW" your park tickets and dining credits if your on the dining plan or getting free dining when you check in.
> Have a wonderful first trip!


Oh okay.. someone told me I would receive a packet from disney. I have not received anything. 


*
Who else is going to be there in the next few days? I know I am just missing Tiffani. We are going to be at the Poly on the 11th and leave on the 17th! *


----------



## PrincessKell

cogero said:


> Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.
> 
> THis is the Ariel Skirt and Shirt for my niece for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little more close up of the shirt. This is my first HeatherSue design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Belle Cutie I made for my Daughter to go with her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Joy Minnie Shirt for DD. She likes the red thread it is annoying me. I did not make the skirt I bought it on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a tank I made myself to wear around home.





tmh0206 said:


> just thought I would share a bag that I finished this last weekend...I was thinking it might be good for the big gives, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up close of the embroidery:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one from heathersue and once I figured out in my own head how to hoop the bag, it stitched out so easily and wonderfully!
> 
> thanks for looking.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> THESE ARE ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! I would love to make these for DD! She is starting to do all the play kitchen things.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did the same kind of stuff when I was making the ruffle backs of the Feliz dress - "you know your lines are crooked" - I did smack him.
> 
> 
> I though Rapunzel's dress was lavendar too because I was going off the Barbie doll-type dolls and I made Joci's dress with a lavendar & a darker purple.Here she is next to her at the meet-n-greet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci wants me to re-do her dress before the next trip.





tricia said:


> Since my DSs are a little beyond the cute embroidery designs I like for little ones, I have to compromise and stitch out stuff like this if I want them to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is thrilled with it, usually hates for me to take his pic, but will allow it if he really loves the item.
> 
> 
> Also, did a growth chart for a little boy for Christmas.



I love everything posted lately!! I'm quickly commenting because its been a long day and night, trying to get the Peach in bed... I hope to get a project started tomorrow! I hope that is. Wish me sewing luck. haha


----------



## mommy2mrb

*Toadstool* Oh okay.. someone told me I would receive a packet from disney. I have not received anything. 

did you contact your TA? are you using ME at the airport? if you are you should of received luggage tags for ME. not sure what all you booked, but I would check with your TA or Disney who ever you booked through.


----------



## McDuck

*Toadstool* said:


> *
> Who else is going to be there in the next few days? I know I am just missing Tiffani. We are going to be at the Poly on the 11th and leave on the 17th! *



We have the same dates!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Can one of you lovely ladies point me in the direction of the Vida pattern? Thank a bunch


----------



## coteau_chick

*Toadstool* said:


> Sometimes I make designs with a smaller satin stitch because you can't get as much detail with a bigger one. I know its easier if you don't have to trim very close and if you have a big satin stitch, but it isn't always possible. I just don't want people thinking that digitzers are mean and dumb for not putting a big thick satin stitch around everything. Investing in some good applique scissors really does help. I saw the ones Teresa posted and those are great. I use them for cutting around things that are small and have corners and such.. for the bigger stuff I use applique scissors by gingher.. they are AWESOME!
> 
> Oh okay.. someone told me I would receive a packet from disney. I have not received anything.
> 
> 
> *
> Who else is going to be there in the next few days? I know I am just missing Tiffani. We are going to be at the Poly on the 11th and leave on the 17th! *



I will be there but you already knew that.  I hope we can get to meet.  Did you check the forecast it shows rain Thursday and Friday?  I pray they are wrong.


----------



## *Toadstool*

coteau_chick said:


> I will be there but you already knew that.  I hope we can get to meet.  Did you check the forecast it shows rain Thursday and Friday?  I pray they are wrong.


 Yes, and we are in the same parks on 3 days. lol.. purely TGM! 
Yes, I saw that.  What do you do at disney when it rains?? just get wet? I totally didn't plan on bringing ponchos because I don't have any. Hannah has an all weather coat.


McDuck said:


> We have the same dates!


I sent you a message on FB with my park schedule in case we are in the same parks we can look out for each other.

I bet we will all spot each other easily. 
I know Janet said she'd be there too. I really hope I run into her with her little girl in one of those gorgeous princess dresses.


----------



## aksunshine

Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!

Here is what I just finished.


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!  Such cute stuff posted!!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Can one of you lovely ladies point me in the direction of the Vida pattern? Thank a bunch


I got mine here:
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395



aksunshine said:


> Here is what I just finished.


So cute!  I bought that same snowflake corduroy.  I was going to make a simple flouncy skirt.  I should get on that!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, and we are in the same parks on 3 days. lol.. purely TGM!
> Yes, I saw that.  What do you do at disney when it rains?? just get wet? I totally didn't plan on bringing ponchos because I don't have any. Hannah has an all weather coat.
> 
> I sent you a message on FB with my park schedule in case we are in the same parks we can look out for each other.
> 
> I bet we will all spot each other easily.
> I know Janet said she'd be there too. I really hope I run into her with her little girl in one of those gorgeous princess dresses.



Hey there! Many thanks for the kind words!  I hope I run into you guys too! We'll be there the 11th to the 19th. Be sure to say hi if you see us!


----------



## cogero

aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.



This is just adorable.

My dates are totally different from everyone else we are there 12/23-12/27


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2girlsmommy said:


> I'm having a problem with the automatic threader...I think it might have to do with my needles...I bought some new ones...But, I'm not really sure how to fix it!  I haven't had any probs with C&C thread...knock on wood!
> Erica



I have the Innovis 4000D with the auto threader.  It works 80% of the time and when it doesn't it is a bad section of thread.  I do love the machine and got it at a great price.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommy2mrb said:


> *Toadstool* Oh okay.. someone told me I would receive a packet from disney. I have not received anything.
> 
> did you contact your TA? are you using ME at the airport? if you are you should of received luggage tags for ME. not sure what all you booked, but I would check with your TA or Disney who ever you booked through.



It is still too early for our packages to arrive.  They come about 30 days or less of your departure date.  Hey, we are there for spring break about the same time.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I need a little help deciding - I am making a portrait peasant - I have the bodice cut out I need help deciding - contrast sleeves or same and which for a ruffle? I am making 3/4 sleeves and am putting a ruffle on the bottom of the sleeve in the same as the ruffle on the bottom of the shirt. the striped Mickey & Minnie is the bodice. The white has white holly leaves on it. I am leaning toward sleeves in white with red dot ruffle. It is for a 3 yr old - do you think I am taking a chance with white sleeves?


----------



## tricia

The white sleeves with polka dot ruffle sounds cute.  And I think whether or not to use white totally depends on the child.  My older DS is 13, and still not allowed to wear white very often, and my younger DS has always been OK in white.  Is she perpetually dirty (like my oldest), or a neat little thing?


----------



## tricia

Stabilizer question. 

Should I use some Wash away on top of corduroy?  I have to embroider some tonight and have not done this before.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tricia said:


> The white sleeves with polka dot ruffle sounds cute.  And I think whether or not to use white totally depends on the child.  My older DS is 13, and still not allowed to wear white very often, and my younger DS has always been OK in white.  Is she perpetually dirty (like my oldest), or a neat little thing?



She is a mix of both but usually her customs are very clean. So I think the white with dot ruffle will win. Thanks - just wanted to hear someone else say it too, I guess.


----------



## mickeymaker2003

tricia said:


> Stabilizer question.
> 
> Should I use some Wash away on top of corduroy?  I have to embroider some tonight and have not done this before.



Since corduroy is a little bit fluffy, I would use a water soluable stabilizer on top to help keep stitches from sinking in.


----------



## McDuck

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, and we are in the same parks on 3 days. lol.. purely TGM!
> Yes, I saw that.  What do you do at disney when it rains?? just get wet? I totally didn't plan on bringing ponchos because I don't have any. Hannah has an all weather coat.




The forecast changes every time I see it.  Right now Sunday looks rainy and Monday looks miserably cold!!!  I'm praying it changes!



> I sent you a message on FB with my park schedule in case we are in the same parks we can look out for each other.



Wrote back!  



> I bet we will all spot each other easily.



I'll be easily spotted on Sunday...since it's game day I'll be wearing a Saints jersey.


----------



## froggy33

So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!

I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!








Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

For those going soon that aren't on a dining plan.......check this out:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...P=SOC-DPFY11Q1TwitterDisneyParks08-12-10@0026


----------



## cogero

I have a bit of a dilemma. DH wants me to use HeatherSue's Curse you Perry the Platypus design on a shirt for him. The dilemma is he only wears dry fit shirts. He hates regular T-Shirts.

How do you think I should do this? I finally mastered iron-ons on the darn Dri-fits.


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!



Those are both ADORABLE!!!


----------



## clairemolly

cogero said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. DH wants me to use HeatherSue's Curse you Perry the Platypus design on a shirt for him. The dilemma is he only wears dry fit shirts. He hates regular T-Shirts.
> 
> How do you think I should do this? I finally mastered iron-ons on the darn Dri-fits.



Target has dri-fit Ts (Champion, I think?) in the men's department that feel more like regular cotton Ts.  I bought some for DH for our trip last month.  They worked out the same as his regular Ts I bought him as far as applique/embroidery goes.


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> She is a mix of both but usually her customs are very clean. So I think the white with dot ruffle will win. Thanks - just wanted to hear someone else say it too, I guess.



No problem, don't forget to post pics when you are done.



mickeymaker2003 said:


> Since corduroy is a little bit fluffy, I would use a water soluable stabilizer on top to help keep stitches from sinking in.



Thank you, that is what I figured.  I am trying to get the hang of this stabilizing thing.  I am understanding more and more as I experiment and ask you guys questions.



froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!



Those are adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> THESE ARE ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! I would love to make these for DD! She is starting to do all the play kitchen things.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did the same kind of stuff when I was making the ruffle backs of the Feliz dress - "you know your lines are crooked" - I did smack him.
> 
> 
> I though Rapunzel's dress was lavendar too because I was going off the Barbie doll-type dolls and I made Joci's dress with a lavendar & a darker purple.Here she is next to her at the meet-n-greet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joci wants me to re-do her dress before the next trip.



Thank you!! This is just the kind of picture I wanted to see! I was hoping someone would post one. I LOVE your daughter's dress and frankly, I think it's much truer to the color of the dress in the movie than the "official" dress!  I'll have to show this to Lyddie so she can decide which way to go with it. 



aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.



Oh my, she's looking much too old!!! The outift is adorable!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I need a little help deciding - I am making a portrait peasant - I have the bodice cut out I need help deciding - contrast sleeves or same and which for a ruffle? I am making 3/4 sleeves and am putting a ruffle on the bottom of the sleeve in the same as the ruffle on the bottom of the shirt. the striped Mickey & Minnie is the bodice. The white has white holly leaves on it. I am leaning toward sleeves in white with red dot ruffle. It is for a 3 yr old - do you think I am taking a chance with white sleeves?



Before I read what you were going to do, that is exactly what I thought you should do! 


froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!


Those are very cute!!!


----------



## NaeNae

mickeymaker2003 said:


> Since corduroy is a little bit fluffy, I would use a water soluable stabilizer on top to help keep stitches from sinking in.



Try this website for info:
http://www.rnkdistributing.com/pdf-files/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Do you think these together are too loud? The colors are a little off in the picture - the green is greener,etc. Same type outfit as before - red for bodice, blue for sleeves, green dot ruffles.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> It is for a 3 yr old - do you think I am taking a chance with white sleeves?


I think white would be fine with a 3 year old ... depending on the 3 year old. 


aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.


Precious Alicia 



froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!


I think I need those for an outfit for DD. I have a very multi racial family so maybe we could just wear it as every day lol. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do you think these together are too loud? The colors are a little off in the picture - the green is greener,etc. Same type outfit as before - red for bodice, blue for sleeves, green dot ruffles.


If they match irl I say it would be fine. Is it a long sleeve or a short sleeve peasant?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

3/4 sleeve - I am adapting it a little bit. Hopefully it works well. More so hopefully I will like how it looks.


----------



## NaeNae

WOO HOO!!!  20 Super Hero capes sewn and appliqued and monogrammed!  I still have to cut threads and sew the velcro closures on but all of the hard work is done!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> WOO HOO!!!  20 Super Hero capes sewn and appliqued and monogrammed!  I still have to cut threads and sew the velcro closures on but all of the hard work is done!!!



That reminds me, I want to make capes for my boys for Christmas!!  I wanna see yours, please post


----------



## NaeNae

Diz-Mommy said:


> That reminds me, I want to make capes for my boys for Christmas!!  I wanna see yours, please post



I'll try and get pics tomorrow.


----------



## miprender

travelbel said:


> Long time lurker here... Now that we have 60 days until our trip, I think I better get sewing! So, to start off easy, I have an applique Mickey safari head that I thought I would try out tonight on an old t-shirt. I've never appliqued with my machine before, so I read a quick tutorial and well, I'm glad it was on an old shirt!
> 
> I'm guessing I need to trim even closer to the edges of the outline... since some of the fabric is still showing through.
> 
> Also, I've never hooped t-shirt material before. I know that I'm going to do some appliques/embroidery on t-shirts. Any thoughts/recommendations? I'm guessing that I could not hoop it at all and use the "stick down" stitch I have somewhere on my machine (pulling out instruction booklet). The hoop left nasty marks on the shirt.
> 
> Any help would be SO appreciated! This is quite an endeavour attempting to make outfits for 4 for our first trip!



My first applique came out terrible too but I brought some embroidery scissors and I am able to snip very close (most of the time anyway)

Also, I guess there are hundred ways to do something because I never hoop the shirt or tack it down. I use the 505 Spray to hold down whatever I am embroidering. I am not sure I would even know how to tack it down with my machine.


cogero said:


> Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.
> 
> THis is the Ariel Skirt and Shirt for my niece for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little more close up of the shirt. This is my first HeatherSue design



Wow you have been busy and doing great. Isn't it addicting!:goodvibes



*Toadstool* said:


> *
> Who else is going to be there in the next few days? I know I am just missing Tiffani. We are going to be at the Poly on the 11th and leave on the 17th! *




 We leave tomorrow 12/10 and are flying back on the 14th.  Are any of you going to MVMCP on the 12th?:santa:



aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.



 So cute.


mom2rtk said:


> Hey there! Many thanks for the kind words!  I hope I run into you guys too! We'll be there the 11th to the 19th. Be sure to say hi if you see us!



 What parks are you going to?


PS: Not sure why my ticker says Congrats today!!! It's still one day away!


----------



## mom2rtk

miprender said:


> What parks are you going to?




Hi! Here's where we're heading:

12/12 DHS
12/13 MK
12/14 MK/MVMCP
12/15 DHS (late)
12/16 MK/MVMCP
12/17 Epcot
12/18 AK
12/19 MK and home


I hope I see some of you guys there!


----------



## abfight

Do any of you guys know if there is any free software out there that woul let me put together names with some fonts that I have purchased.  That is really the only thing that I am interested in doing, its just way to easy to buy the rest


----------



## babynala

*Toadstool* said:


> Sometimes I make designs with a smaller satin stitch because you can't get as much detail with a bigger one. I know its easier if you don't have to trim very close and if you have a big satin stitch, but it isn't always possible. I just don't want people thinking that digitzers are mean and dumb for not putting a big thick satin stitch around everything. Investing in some good applique scissors really does help. I saw the ones Teresa posted and those are great. I use them for cutting around things that are small and have corners and such.. for the bigger stuff I use applique scissors by gingher.. they are AWESOME!
> 
> Oh okay.. someone told me I would receive a packet from disney. I have not received anything.
> 
> Who else is going to be there in the next few days? I know I am just missing Tiffani. We are going to be at the Poly on the 11th and leave on the 17th! [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]


Do you know those scissors are called?  I have the applique scissors but need something to help get really close when working with a small applique.



aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.


This is really nice, I love the snowman.  



froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!


You did such a great job on these, they are so adorable.  And I can relate to the Disney Dreaming...



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do you think these together are too loud? The colors are a little off in the picture - the green is greener,etc. Same type outfit as before - red for bodice, blue for sleeves, green dot ruffles.


I like these fabrics together and I think the green dot ruffles will be nice.



NaeNae said:


> WOO HOO!!!  20 Super Hero capes sewn and appliqued and monogrammed!  I still have to cut threads and sew the velcro closures on but all of the hard work is done!!!


 WOW, You are amazing.  What are you going to do with 20 capes? 


Hope everyone who is headed to Disney in the next few days has a great trip.  Enjoy all the Disney & Holiday magic at the parks.

I'm sure some of you have already seen this but I thought it was cute and wanted to share:
http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-dis...ss-gown-holiday-ornaments-t/?cmp=SMC-FB_Fcom_[princess-holiday-gown-ornaments]_[crafts]_[family.com]

There are directions and templates on the Disney Family.com website for making Princess Gown Ornaments.  They look really sweet and I thought that they could be made using fabric scraps from a little girl's Princess dress as a way to remember a trip to Disney.  I thought they would be cute hanging up in a sewing room too.


----------



## tricia

NaeNae said:


> Try this website for info:
> http://www.rnkdistributing.com/pdf-files/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf



Thank you.  I have no access to the Floriani stuff here, but the basics will certainly help me.


----------



## clairemolly

abfight said:


> Do any of you guys know if there is any free software out there that woul let me put together names with some fonts that I have purchased.  That is really the only thing that I am interested in doing, its just way to easy to buy the rest



I just got Stitch Era Universal on the advice of a couple of the ladies on here.  That's exactly what I was looking to do as well.  I haven't had time to play with it, but it did come with more fonts than my machine so I have more options right out of the gate.


----------



## tricia

Working on an outfit for a customer in the style of the stuff from the Sewing Clothes kids love book.  Have the top done so far.

Skirt and Jacket to follow.


----------



## froggy33

ms_mckenna said:


> I think I need those for an outfit for DD. I have a very multi racial family so maybe we could just wear it as every day lol.





babynala said:


> You did such a great job on these, they are so adorable.  And I can relate to the Disney Dreaming...



Thanks!  I am actually working on a Japanese girl, a chinese boy, an indian girl, an english boy, a mexican boy, a holland girl, and a irish boy!  I'm not really quick at it yet, and I only have about an hour a day to do any work on them.  I tried out the Japanese girl last night and the stitching was way off.  I am pretty sure it was the way I hooped it and it must have moved a bit.  So I wasted some precious you and me hello fabric and I have to try again, but oh well!

I'll list them sometime.


----------



## Granna4679

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Do you think these together are too loud? The colors are a little off in the picture - the green is greener,etc. Same type outfit as before - red for bodice, blue for sleeves, green dot ruffles.



I like them together.


I was waiting on Emily (Big Give family) to get these before posting and I just saw they they were received.  She also posted a video of Emily in the dress that is just adorable.  Go to their pre-trip report (page 12 if you don't have time to read the whole thing) and check it out.  It will totally melt your heart to see her giggle.  It makes every minute I spend in my sewing room worth it!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

New Big Give!!! 





Chelsea is a leukemia survivor and is now read to go and meet the princesses!!! Her ship date is 1/11/11.  She loves frills!!! Check out her trip report and say hi to mom!!!! Thanks so much!!! Cant wait to see the frilly goodness!!!!!!!!

PTR - http://www.disboards.com/showthread....9#post37750069

I know you are all so busy this time of year, but if we pull together, we can still make this great for little Chelsea!!!!


----------



## miprender

mom2rtk said:


> Hi! Here's where we're heading:
> 
> 12/12 DHS
> 12/13 MK
> 12/14 MK/MVMCP
> 12/15 DHS (late)
> 12/16 MK/MVMCP
> 12/17 Epcot
> 12/18 AK
> 12/19 MK and home
> 
> 
> I hope I see some of you guys there!



Since this is such a sort trip this is were we are heading:
12/11  DHS
12/12  checking out the resorts & MVMCP
12/13   AK/Epcot

Then home again.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> I like them together.
> 
> 
> I was waiting on Emily (Big Give family) to get these before posting and I just saw they they were received.  She also posted a video of Emily in the dress that is just adorable.  Go to their pre-trip report (page 12 if you don't have time to read the whole thing) and check it out.  It will totally melt your heart to see her giggle.  It makes every minute I spend in my sewing room worth it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250



Gorgeous stuff Anita, and the video is too cute.

Wendy, your link doesn't work.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi ladies...I am attempting to make a Portait Peasant Dress.  My daughter announced tonight she wants me to applique all of Heathersues princesses on it and it be ready for pajama day next Thursday.  I am a novice sewer and I need your help.  I want the nightgown to look the the christmas themed one on 3rd page of Carla C's pattern...is that an elongated top and a ruffled skirt?  I"m so confused....I think I'm making this harder than it is because I am so intimidated by this pattern...and the ruffles mostly!    Please help!
Thank you!
Erica


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



This is cute, I love the mickey fabrics used, you have to post this on the customer's sample page on YCMT website.

Sorry I haven't been around much.

I was finishing up that toy story dress for Hannah when my Dad died, I still need to finish hand sewing down the inner bodice actually.
I did a "how to make pillowcases" demo table at my church which required me to whip up about 5 pillowcases, and I really haven't done anything since. That was before Thanksgiving. I really need to get my groove back on.

For those who remember- Hannah is now a wobbly stander and just learned to crawl, we are still keeping fingers crossed that she will be walking by April or May- her 2nd birthday is May 22 and we would like to go to WDW for our "rescheduled trip".

For those who follow me on FB Ive been searching for a new dog, a belgian tervuren. but no luck so far.

Thats it in a nutshell.
Thought I would come on and be inspired!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Thank you to HeatherSue....received your two cute blankets today, please thank your DD and DS for their help and sweet words!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_dbnzFrlX8 


I hope everyone would have a few minutes to view and rate this video for me. This is Doug James and Keith Mack. Doug co-wrote How Am I Supposed to Live Without You, with Michael Bolton. And Keith Mack toured with Patti Smythe and Scandal for a few years. He is an amazing guitarist. Doug has a beautiful voice and an amazing talent. I am hoping everyone can help Doug and Keith give thier video a boost. 

Thank you, 

Now back to sewing, 

Sally


----------



## SallyfromDE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_dbnzFrlX8 


I hope everyone would have a few minutes to few and rate this video for me. This is Doug James and Keith Mack. Doug co-wrote How Am I Supposed to Live Without You, with Michael Bolton. And Keith Mack toured with Patti Smythe and Scandal for a few years. He is an amazing guitarist. Doug has a beautiful voice and an amazing talent. I am hoping everyone can help Doug and Keith give thier video a boost. 

Thank you, 

Now back to sewing, 

Sally


----------



## billwendy

Eeks - here is a new link to little Chelsea's PTR - thanks so much everyone!!!

This should work!! Watch out - The cuteness will get ya!!! And the story just tugs at your heart!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37750069#post37750069

Has anyone had any luck finding long sleeved t's for girls lately? I can only find prints!!!


----------



## billwendy

SallyfromDE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_dbnzFrlX8
> 
> 
> I hope everyone would have a few minutes to few and rate this video for me. This is Doug James and Keith Mack. Doug co-wrote How Am I Supposed to Live Without You, with Michael Bolton. And Keith Mack toured with Patti Smythe and Scandal for a few years. He is an amazing guitarist. Doug has a beautiful voice and an amazing talent. I am hoping everyone can help Doug and Keith give thier video a boost.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Now back to sewing,
> 
> Sally



I boosted for you Sally!!!!!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

billwendy said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding long sleeved t's for girls lately? I can only find prints!!!



If you can work with the stretch, Target has them in the Cherokee brand. They're Mia's favorite shirts - long or short sleeve! My sister sent 2 Heather Sue design-embroidered shirts to Mia for our cruise in November and they looked great.


----------



## lovesdumbo

2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies...I am attempting to make a Portait Peasant Dress.  My daughter announced tonight she wants me to applique all of Heathersues princesses on it and it be ready for pajama day next Thursday.  I am a novice sewer and I need your help.  I want the nightgown to look the the christmas themed one on 3rd page of Carla C's pattern...is that an elongated top and a ruffled skirt?  I"m so confused....I think I'm making this harder than it is because I am so intimidated by this pattern...and the ruffles mostly!    Please help!
> Thank you!
> Erica



Look at page 9.  It is an empire bodice with a ruffled skirt.

The elongated is an A-line-not a bodice & skirt.

You can do it!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding long sleeved t's for girls lately? I can only find prints!!!



I was going to say Target too.  I have been getting them there and Walmart.


----------



## billwendy

Kimberly Hill said:


> If you can work with the stretch, Target has them in the Cherokee brand. They're Mia's favorite shirts - long or short sleeve! My sister sent 2 Heather Sue design-embroidered shirts to Mia for our cruise in November and they looked great.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was going to say Target too.  I have been getting them there and Walmart.



I think I can do stretch - lol - I'll have to check there this weekend!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wendy, thanks for the new link to Chelsea's MAW TR! got it to work, she is adorable!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Eeks - here is a new link to little Chelsea's PTR - thanks so much everyone!!!
> 
> This should work!! Watch out - The cuteness will get ya!!! And the story just tugs at your heart!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37750069#post37750069
> 
> Has anyone had any luck finding long sleeved t's for girls lately? I can only find prints!!!





billwendy said:


> I think I can do stretch - lol - I'll have to check there this weekend!! Thanks so much!!!!



Walmart in girls section. Target had both toddlers and girls (stretch-y) and then old navy also, also stretchy. I really prefer walmarts most but they come and go so quickly. Our toddler section was sold out pretty much the day they arrived (all 10 somewhat nearby walmarts it seems).


----------



## 2girlsmommy

lovesdumbo said:


> Look at page 9.  It is an empire bodice with a ruffled skirt.
> 
> The elongated is an A-line-not a bodice & skirt.
> 
> You can do it!!!



Thanks!  Now to get to work!  I'll post pics!!!!!
Erica


----------



## jessica52877

Where is everyone??


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Where is everyone??



LOL...I was wondering the same thing!


I know where I AM... definitely not where I am SUPPOSED to be!


Nini


----------



## cogero

I was actually working  I try not to do that too often. Now I am justwaiting to go pick up the girl child from the bus


----------



## woodkins

I've been at the mall the past 2 days creating my own stimulus package for the economy


----------



## lovesdumbo

I made my niece a cord Vida for Christmas.  She lives in MN so I think both she and her Mom will like it.





And I thought I share these bracelets my DD & I made for her cousins, aunts, friends.  We live near the beach and they all love coming to see us here so we thought they might like something with a beachy theme.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I am here...been lurking...so busy!  Christmas in 2 weeks, close on our house in 4 weeks, and Disney in 6 weeks! We won't move in the new house till April as we are going to rent it to the sellers through March so sometime in late April I will be able to rest...but then it is the end o the school year!

Love everything everyone has been posting.  Hopefully I can get my sew on soon as disney is approaching fast!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mommyof2princesses said:


> I am here...been lurking...so busy!  Christmas in 2 weeks, close on our house in 4 weeks, and Disney in 6 weeks! We won't move in the new house till April as we are going to rent it to the sellers through March so sometime in late April I will be able to rest...but then it is the end o the school year!
> 
> Love everything everyone has been posting.  Hopefully I can get my sew on soon as disney is approaching fast!



WOWZA, you are a busy lady!!  I have found anytime I think life is going to slow down enough to get some good sewing time in, it doesn't.  Doesn't help I'm super slow and easily distractible...

WOW, two weeks till Christmas eh?  I'm running out of flippin' time!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> I boosted for you Sally!!!!!



Thank you!! 

As for the L/S shirt... have you tried Monag.com ? I've never shopped there, but another website I'm on, everyone uses them and say only good things.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I bought a scarf and thought I'd do an embroidery design on it for my neice. I guess it's about 24 inches wide. Where would you put he design? In the center, or off to the side? It's not a heavy fabric, just a nice soft scarf.


----------



## pixiefrnd

SallyfromDE said:


> I bought a scarf and thought I'd do an embroidery design on it for my neice. I guess it's about 24 inches wide. Where would you put he design? In the center, or off to the side? It's not a heavy fabric, just a nice soft scarf.



Depends on how long the scarf is, and how you think she would wear it. I always put my design on the ends. Let me see if I have a pic. of the last one I did and I will upload in a couple minutes.


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> Where is everyone??



Okay, here I am.  

Some people hate ruffles, well I HATE sewing patches on my son's uniforms (but I'm such a good mom  I haven't told him).

He's been in the Navy for five years so he just got a uniform allowance for new duds.  The interesting part that I wanted to share, because I thought you would find it interesting as I did, was about the eagles on their lapels.  See them?  During times of war they're sewn to face the person in the uniform, to watch over them.  Duirng peace time they're switched, facing away from the person to watch out for the enemy.  







Anyway, tomorrow's the big army-navy football game, so *GO NAVY!*


----------



## pixiefrnd

pixiefrnd said:


> Depends on how long the scarf is, and how you think she would wear it. I always put my design on the ends. Let me see if I have a pic. of the last one I did and I will upload in a couple minutes.



found the picture, I did this one for my neice last year.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Finally found 3 white shirts for the kids -2 from target, 1 from Old Navy - lol - I wanted green, but they didnt have them in all their sizes, so I went with White -lol - 

Just got some new info From Chelsea's mom!!!! The kids (3 and 5 years) love to match/coordinate with each other, and will plan that on their own!!!! lol - how CUTE is that!!!! Also found out that Fuller LOVES button up shirts (calls them dress up shirts) and that Chelsea loves Star WArs because her big brother does!!! so CUTE!!!!






There are lots of things left to sign up for!! I know that the kids are REALLY looking forward to meeting characters, so if anyone could do some fun autograph books that'd be AWESOME!!!! A girly Star Wars theme outfit for Chelsea would be awesome too!!! Also, the whole Family LOVES SCooby doo!!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone

Im looking for a cool letter A for my friend amy - maybe I'm looking for an applique A and then write her name amy??? In applique? She is as polkadotty preppy pink and green as they come - lol - any suggestions or ideas? I want to put it on the pink/green fleece blanket Im making her!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Granna4679

I have been lurking as well for the last couple days.  I have been making tshirts.  I think I am addicted.  My littles are going to a freind's house on Saturday to help make cookies....yep...you guessed it.  I made special tshirts that say "North Pole Cookie Taster" for them to wear (forgot to take picture before giving them to them...maybe I will get one tomorrow before they head off to make cookies).  

Then my daughter and I have a booth at our Church Holiday Market tomorrow and I made tshirts for us to wear.  Mine says "Bling it on Santa" and hers says "Santa's favorite".  They turned out really cute.  I will have someone take our picture in them if I remember.  

Some of you may get a kick out of this...has nothing to do with sewing but it is cute, so I am sharing.  My daughter has an Elf on the Shelf for the girls.  The 5 yr old isn't really sure about it this year but the 3 yr old is convinced he is "pretend".  However, she doesn't want her mom telling the elf (they call him Amos) anything she has done wrong.  This morning she said "momma, go talk to Amos".  She said "Wendy, what do you want me to talk to him about?"  She said "go tell him about Jesus...go, go on...tell him".  I think she is thinking if Amos knows about Jesus, he will be a little more forgiving! 



pixiefrnd said:


> found the picture, I did this one for my neice last year.



This is really cute!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Finally found 3 white shirts for the kids -2 from target, 1 from Old Navy - lol - I wanted green, but they didnt have them in all their sizes, so I went with White -lol -
> 
> Just got some new info From Chelsea's mom!!!! The kids (3 and 5 years) love to match/coordinate with each other, and will plan that on their own!!!! lol - how CUTE is that!!!! Also found out that Fuller LOVES button up shirts (calls them dress up shirts) and that Chelsea loves Star WArs because her big brother does!!! so CUTE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of things left to sign up for!! I know that the kids are REALLY looking forward to meeting characters, so if anyone could do some fun autograph books that'd be AWESOME!!!! A girly Star Wars theme outfit for Chelsea would be awesome too!!! Also, the whole Family LOVES SCooby doo!!!!!!!!



These 2 sound so close.  They are adorable.


----------



## PurpleEars

Wow lots of cute things have been posted since the last time I was here. Somehow work gets in the way of fun things like looking at what people have made lately!



tricia said:


> Since my DSs are a little beyond the cute embroidery designs I like for little ones, I have to compromise and stitch out stuff like this if I want them to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is thrilled with it, usually hates for me to take his pic, but will allow it if he really loves the item.
> 
> 
> Also, did a growth chart for a little boy for Christmas.



It's fun to see things for older boys. The growth chart is a great idea. I may have to make one for my nephew!



cogero said:


> Finally took pictures of the shirts I have been working on.
> 
> THis is the Ariel Skirt and Shirt for my niece for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Belle Cutie I made for my Daughter to go with her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Joy Minnie Shirt for DD. She likes the red thread it is annoying me. I did not make the skirt I bought it on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a tank I made myself to wear around home.



Cute outfits. I always enjoy seeing what others make for themselves!



aksunshine said:


> Whoa!!! WAY behind!! lol!!!
> 
> Here is what I just finished.



The snowman applique is great. It goes really well with the snowman ruffles.



froggy33 said:


> So jealous of all the Disney talk!  We just went in September, but I, as many of us, would happily go back tomorrow!
> 
> I'm actually making a dress for my daughter even though we have absolutely no trip planned and probably won't be back until May 2012.  I'm really excited for it though.  I LOVE the you and me/world fabric from A. Henry, so I am digitizing small world children to make a strip skirt dress.  I have two done and they are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to work - a lot more to do.  Happy holidays everyone and safe travels!!!



Those are really cute. Good luck with the rest of the set!



tricia said:


> Working on an outfit for a customer in the style of the stuff from the Sewing Clothes kids love book.  Have the top done so far.
> 
> Skirt and Jacket to follow.



I really like the colour combination here. Can't wait to see the rest of the outfit!



Granna4679 said:


> I was waiting on Emily (Big Give family) to get these before posting and I just saw they they were received.  She also posted a video of Emily in the dress that is just adorable.  Go to their pre-trip report (page 12 if you don't have time to read the whole thing) and check it out.  It will totally melt your heart to see her giggle.  It makes every minute I spend in my sewing room worth it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250



The shirts and dresses are absolutely beautiful. I really enjoyed looking at what her family has received in the last little while. I am sure Emily and her siblings will get lots of attention in those outfits!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my niece a cord Vida for Christmas.  She lives in MN so I think both she and her Mom will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I share these bracelets my DD & I made for her cousins, aunts, friends.  We live near the beach and they all love coming to see us here so we thought they might like something with a beachy theme.



That looks like a nice and warm dress. The bracelets look like they are so much fun!



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, here I am.
> 
> Some people hate ruffles, well I HATE sewing patches on my son's uniforms (but I'm such a good mom  I haven't told him).
> 
> He's been in the Navy for five years so he just got a uniform allowance for new duds.  The interesting part that I wanted to share, because I thought you would find it interesting as I did, was about the eagles on their lapels.  See them?  During times of war they're sewn to face the person in the uniform, to watch over them.  Duirng peace time they're switched, facing away from the person to watch out for the enemy.



Thanks for sharing the information about the patch. It is very interesting indeed.


----------



## jenshell75

This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with. 

















Now this is my second dress and this was done in a rush and after a 12 hour shift at work. I made this dress a little bit big so that it will still fit Calliope next year in December when we will be on the Dream Bahamian Cruise over Christmas. This fabric is stunning, it features Santa enjoying the summer at thebeach ,fishiing, swimming with dolphins,  and playing golf. 
This will be perfect for our Christmas cruise.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

pixiefrnd said:


> found the picture, I did this one for my neice last year.



This is so pretty!  I so wish I had an embroidery machine.  I used to use moms but she moved closer to the mouse!



jenshell75 said:


> This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my second dress and this was done in a rush and after a 12 hour shift at work. I made this dress a little bit big so that it will still fit Calliope next year in December when we will be on the Dream Bahamian Cruise over Christmas. This fabric is stunning, it features Santa enjoying the summer at thebeach ,fishiing, swimming with dolphins,  and playing golf.
> This will be perfect for our Christmas cruise.



I love that vintage Christmas too!  Great dresses!


----------



## billwendy

jenshell75 said:


> This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my second dress and this was done in a rush and after a 12 hour shift at work. I made this dress a little bit big so that it will still fit Calliope next year in December when we will be on the Dream Bahamian Cruise over Christmas. This fabric is stunning, it features Santa enjoying the summer at thebeach ,fishiing, swimming with dolphins,  and playing golf.
> This will be perfect for our Christmas cruise.



That fabric is so cool!!! And your daughter is adorable!! WOW that cruise sounds AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## effervescent

So much cute stuff!  I always catch up on this thread while I'm at work and it always makes me want to go home sick so I can do some more sewing!  

We got home late last night from our quickie weekend at Disney.  My mom gave us cash for Christmas/birthdays and told us to do something fun, so we decided to go to MVMCP since we've always wanted to.  We arrived late Wednesday at Coronado Springs for our first stay there.  We stayed in Casitas and just loved the theming of the buildings.  Thursday we went to the boardwalk area specifically so we could try out a Kitchen Sink at Beaches n Cream.  Since we were celebrating my birthday, they picked us to be the family of the day.    We were not able to eat all of the Kitchen Sink, but it was still fun to try.  ESPN was filming a spot with the Heisman nominees while we were there, and they all wished me a happy birthday.    Thursday night was the party and we had a blast.  The only character we waited for was Tiana since she's currently Alison's favorite princess plus I always get a picture with a princess when I'm there for my birthday.  We liked the parade and fireworks, but definitely like the Halloween stuff better.  Friday we had a late breakfast at Chef Mickey's, rode the monorail (DS2's favorite thing to do) to see the Christmas decorations, then back to the hotel for a swim before we left.  It was a fabulous couple of days, and it was very un-magical to have to get up this morning and go to work!  

I do have pictures of everything - because of course I whipped up some customs for the trip! - but I haven't uploaded them yet.  I will also share Emily's Big Give items when I see that her family has received them.  I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise!  I'm also going to try to keep up better with the thread.


----------



## travelbel

I haven't had a chance this week to thank everyone for the hints, tips and thoughts on the embroidery! I'm going to run out today and get those scissors that are curved and experiment some more. I just started a new part time job, so it's been crazy (and of course Christmas!). I love the idea of doing the design on stabilizer and then sewing to the shirt... that will help out a lot, as some of the shirts I bought for myself are stretchy. And, easier to place designs just about anywhere on dresses and stuff! fun!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Is anyone interested in Doing a Daisy outfit for Chelsea? This is one of the character's she really wanted to meet and they are doing Tusker house so she can meet her! Fuller really wanted to meet Tigger, and they are going to meet him at the Crystal Palace - Tigger outfit anyone???????? lol

Thanks for those who have signed up already!!

oooh, and the Eye Spy bags would be totaly AWESOME!!!!


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> So much cute stuff!  I always catch up on this thread while I'm at work and it always makes me want to go home sick so I can do some more sewing!
> 
> We got home late last night from our quickie weekend at Disney.  My mom gave us cash for Christmas/birthdays and told us to do something fun, so we decided to go to MVMCP since we've always wanted to.  We arrived late Wednesday at Coronado Springs for our first stay there.  We stayed in Casitas and just loved the theming of the buildings.  Thursday we went to the boardwalk area specifically so we could try out a Kitchen Sink at Beaches n Cream.  Since we were celebrating my birthday, they picked us to be the family of the day.    We were not able to eat all of the Kitchen Sink, but it was still fun to try.  ESPN was filming a spot with the Heisman nominees while we were there, and they all wished me a happy birthday.    Thursday night was the party and we had a blast.  The only character we waited for was Tiana since she's currently Alison's favorite princess plus I always get a picture with a princess when I'm there for my birthday.  We liked the parade and fireworks, but definitely like the Halloween stuff better.  Friday we had a late breakfast at Chef Mickey's, rode the monorail (DS2's favorite thing to do) to see the Christmas decorations, then back to the hotel for a swim before we left.  It was a fabulous couple of days, and it was very un-magical to have to get up this morning and go to work!
> 
> I do have pictures of everything - because of course I whipped up some customs for the trip! - but I haven't uploaded them yet.  I will also share Emily's Big Give items when I see that her family has received them.  I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise!  I'm also going to try to keep up better with the thread.



Sounds like FUN!!!!!!

Just so everyone knows - the Big Give Families are banned from any of the crafty threads on the DIS - I make them pinky swear!!!!!! So go ahead and post those pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

pixiefrnd said:


> found the picture, I did this one for my neice last year.



This scarf if really adorable. I used a purchased scarf and it's about 32X70. I think I might do it off to the side and see if I like it. Now I have to decide if I should do the design at each end.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ladies I have a TON of fabric books that I want to make something (clothing) for EE for spring and possibly for the boys. Can you guys tell me what you have done with them?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Granna4679 said:


> Some of you may get a kick out of this...has nothing to do with sewing but it is cute, so I am sharing.  My daughter has an Elf on the Shelf for the girls.  The 5 yr old isn't really sure about it this year but the 3 yr old is convinced he is "pretend".  However, she doesn't want her mom telling the elf (they call him Amos) anything she has done wrong.  This morning she said "momma, go talk to Amos".  She said "Wendy, what do you want me to talk to him about?"  She said "go tell him about Jesus...go, go on...tell him".  I think she is thinking if Amos knows about Jesus, he will be a little more forgiving!



That's too cute.  We have elves that I made for the kids before the Elf on a Shelf thing started.  They come every morning & usually bring a little something for the kids (often it's one of our Christmas books or something like that that we put up after Christmas) & go back to the North Pole every night to tell Santa if the kids were good.  The girls will talk about how the elves are just toys at our house, but when they get back to the North Pole they turn into real elves because of the holiday magic.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wow,love all the clothes you ladies are very talented!  I'm very jealous!


----------



## mickeymaker2003

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im looking for a cool letter A for my friend amy - maybe I'm looking for an applique A and then write her name amy??? In applique? She is as polkadotty preppy pink and green as they come - lol - any suggestions or ideas? I want to put it on the pink/green fleece blanket Im making her!!
> 
> Thanks!!



If you find a large enough applique A, you could write Amy in the cross bar of the A.  I think that would be cute.


----------



## effervescent

travelbel said:


> I haven't had a chance this week to thank everyone for the hints, tips and thoughts on the embroidery! I'm going to run out today and get those scissors that are curved and experiment some more. I just started a new part time job, so it's been crazy (and of course Christmas!). I love the idea of doing the design on stabilizer and then sewing to the shirt... that will help out a lot, as some of the shirts I bought for myself are stretchy. And, easier to place designs just about anywhere on dresses and stuff! fun!



I have got to get a pair of curved scissors.  I have some nice sharp embroidery scissors but they just don't do so well on the curves.  I also didn't think about doing the patches and just sewing them to the outfit- that would probably save me A LOT of hooping stress!




billwendy said:


> Sounds like FUN!!!!!!
> 
> Just so everyone knows - the Big Give Families are banned from any of the crafty threads on the DIS - I make them pinky swear!!!!!! So go ahead and post those pictures!!!!!!!



It was awesome, just way too short.  But work has been stressful lately and that couple days of carefree magic was just what I needed!    I'm already trying to figure out a way to go in Feb/Mar for DS1's birthday.  

I did not realize the families were banned.  I think I would find it hard to resist the temptation to stalk this thread if I were on the receiving end!  

These are the shirts for Mom, Dad, Carter, and Drew:






Tigger outfit for Emily:






and Princess Aurora for Brenna:







Alison is begging for a Princess Aurora dress now so I'm sure I'll be making another one of those in the future.  I'd actually like to make her some dress up clothes for Christmas, but I'm not sure I'll get around to it before then.


----------



## tricia

pixiefrnd said:


> found the picture, I did this one for my neice last year.



Love it.  I think I need one like that if I ever find the time.



jenshell75 said:


>



They both look great.




effervescent said:


> Tigger outfit for Emily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Princess Aurora for Brenna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison is begging for a Princess Aurora dress now so I'm sure I'll be making another one of those in the future.  I'd actually like to make her some dress up clothes for Christmas, but I'm not sure I'll get around to it before then.



Awesome.  Love the Tigger outfit.


----------



## jessica52877

Glad to see so many posts! I started to multi-quote but without a mouse stopped! I love the corduroy vida! I always love corduroy fabric. The big give outfits are so cute! 

Oh my, I think the last Hannah Montana is on. I know, I am slow, it has been over for a while. LOL! I remember before the show started seeing a preview thinking how cute the show looked. Dallas was so little then. 

Okay, so back to sewing, I forget the rest of what I wanted to say! 

I always love a quick trip to Disney. I tried for this weekend but refuse to pay rack rate. We ended up with a quick trip to the AG store, I guess, even though I'll be the only one that goes in. 

The big A sounds so cute. I always wanted to find a cute applique alphabet! 

Love the santa dress. I love that style. And the scarf was so cute! I love the ribbon on it! I would have never thought to do that!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Glad to see so many posts! I started to multi-quote but without a mouse stopped! I love the corduroy vida! I always love corduroy fabric. The big give outfits are so cute!
> 
> Oh my, I think the last Hannah Montana is on. I know, I am slow, it has been over for a while. LOL! I remember before the show started seeing a preview thinking how cute the show looked. Dallas was so little then.
> 
> Okay, so back to sewing, I forget the rest of what I wanted to say!
> 
> I always love a quick trip to Disney. I tried for this weekend but refuse to pay rack rate. We ended up with a quick trip to the AG store, I guess, even though I'll be the only one that goes in.
> 
> The big A sounds so cute. I always wanted to find a cute applique alphabet!
> 
> Love the santa dress. I love that style. And the scarf was so cute! I love the ribbon on it! I would have never thought to do that!



Ahem! M would have let you sleep in her room lol(Of course you would have had to take her back with you to the AG store )


----------



## effervescent

A few pictures from our weekend:

Jason snatching cherries from the infamous Kitchen Sink:







Alison at the Christmas party next to her favorite pink "Dimbo."  We all had matching shirts for the party and got lots of compliments on them.  







When I went to Disney for my 30th birthday I got a picture with Cinderella, so I decided that I needed to continue on the tradition this birthday.  Alison picked Tiana since she's currently enamored with her. 







The aftermath of a late night party :







Birthday breakfast with Mickey and the cupcake shirt that I made for the occasion:







Alison with Donald and her new mama-made Minnie shirt:







The best shot that I have of Hunter's Mickey Star Wars shirt and Alison's ruffled jeans (to go w/ Minnie shirt):







Jason's new monorail shirt - it was so cute, it wraps around him.  The monorail pilots really got a kick out of it.  He's holding his prized monorail trading card - we tried every cast member at every stop until we finally got lucky with the pilot-in-training when we returned back to the Contemporary.







My husband didn't request any shirts besides the Christmas party one, so that's all I made.  I had wanted to make Alison a skirt to match the Christmas party shirts but ran out of time.  It was chilly when we were down there so I was glad that she had pants to wear that night.

Now we just need to find a way to get to Disney for Hunter's 13th birthday...lol.  We don't have APs yet and the 1-2 day tickets are killing the budget!  Where there's a will there's a way though!


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> A few pictures from our weekend:
> 
> Jason snatching cherries from the infamous Kitchen Sink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison at the Christmas party next to her favorite pink "Dimbo."  We all had matching shirts for the party and got lots of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to Disney for my 30th birthday I got a picture with Cinderella, so I decided that I needed to continue on the tradition this birthday.  Alison picked Tiana since she's currently enamored with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath of a late night party :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday breakfast with Mickey and the cupcake shirt that I made for the occasion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison with Donald and her new mama-made Minnie shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best shot that I have of Hunter's Mickey Star Wars shirt and Alison's ruffled jeans (to go w/ Minnie shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's new monorail shirt - it was so cute, it wraps around him.  The monorail pilots really got a kick out of it.  He's holding his prized monorail trading card - we tried every cast member at every stop until we finally got lucky with the pilot-in-training when we returned back to the Contemporary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didn't request any shirts besides the Christmas party one, so that's all I made.  I had wanted to make Alison a skirt to match the Christmas party shirts but ran out of time.  It was chilly when we were down there so I was glad that she had pants to wear that night.
> 
> Now we just need to find a way to get to Disney for Hunter's 13th birthday...lol.  We don't have APs yet and the 1-2 day tickets are killing the budget!  Where there's a will there's a way though!



Love ALL your pictures!!!!! Looks like a really fun time!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

what a bunch of cuties!


----------



## babynala

I lost my multiquote so I went back but I hope I didn't miss anyone.



effervescent said:


> A few pictures from our weekend:
> 
> Jason snatching cherries from the infamous Kitchen Sink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath of a late night party :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday breakfast with Mickey and the cupcake shirt that I made for the occasion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best shot that I have of Hunter's Mickey Star Wars shirt and Alison's ruffled jeans (to go w/ Minnie shirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's new monorail shirt - it was so cute, it wraps around him.  The monorail pilots really got a kick out of it.  He's holding his prized monorail trading card - we tried every cast member at every stop until we finally got lucky with the pilot-in-training when we returned back to the Contemporary.


Happy Birthday, looks like you had a great time on your trip.  Love the cupcake t-shirt and the pictures of the kids by the fountain.  That is ALOT of ice cream!  The monorail t-shirt is really cute.  The "after" shot is priceless.



effervescent said:


> It was awesome, just way too short.  But work has been stressful lately and that couple days of carefree magic was just what I needed!    I'm already trying to figure out a way to go in Feb/Mar for DS1's birthday.
> 
> I did not realize the families were banned.  I think I would find it hard to resist the temptation to stalk this thread if I were on the receiving end!
> 
> These are the shirts for Mom, Dad, Carter, and Drew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger outfit for Emily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Princess Aurora for Brenna:


Great job on the t-shirts and the Aurora dress.  The Tigger outfit is really sweet.  



tricia said:


> Working on an outfit for a customer in the style of the stuff from the Sewing Clothes kids love book.  Have the top done so far.
> Skirt and Jacket to follow.


What a unique shirt, looking forward to seeing the skirt and jacket.



Granna4679 said:


> I was waiting on Emily (Big Give family) to get these before posting and I just saw they they were received.  She also posted a video of Emily in the dress that is just adorable.  Go to their pre-trip report (page 12 if you don't have time to read the whole thing) and check it out.  It will totally melt your heart to see her giggle.  It makes every minute I spend in my sewing room worth it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250


These are perfect!  Thanks for sharing the video.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I made my niece a cord Vida for Christmas.  She lives in MN so I think both she and her Mom will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I share these bracelets my DD & I made for her cousins, aunts, friends.  We live near the beach and they all love coming to see us here so we thought they might like something with a beachy theme.


I'm sure they will love those bracelets.  The vida came out really nice.  



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, here I am.
> 
> Some people hate ruffles, well I HATE sewing patches on my son's uniforms (but I'm such a good mom  I haven't told him).
> 
> He's been in the Navy for five years so he just got a uniform allowance for new duds.  The interesting part that I wanted to share, because I thought you would find it interesting as I did, was about the eagles on their lapels.  See them?  During times of war they're sewn to face the person in the uniform, to watch over them.  Duirng peace time they're switched, facing away from the person to watch out for the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow's the big army-navy football game, so *GO NAVY!*


You are a good mom.  I think I would be scared to sew something on an official uniform.  Thanks for sharing the story about the eagles.  



jenshell75 said:


> This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my second dress and this was done in a rush and after a 12 hour shift at work. I made this dress a little bit big so that it will still fit Calliope next year in December when we will be on the Dream Bahamian Cruise over Christmas. This fabric is stunning, it features Santa enjoying the summer at thebeach ,fishiing, swimming with dolphins,  and playing golf.
> This will be perfect for our Christmas cruise.


Your dd and her dresses are adorable.  A Christmas cruise sounds wonderful and that dress will be perfect.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> That's too cute.  We have elves that I made for the kids before the Elf on a Shelf thing started.  They come every morning & usually bring a little something for the kids (often it's one of our Christmas books or something like that that we put up after Christmas) & go back to the North Pole every night to tell Santa if the kids were good.  The girls will talk about how the elves are just toys at our house, but when they get back to the North Pole they turn into real elves because of the holiday magic.


Cute elves, I like your explaination of what happens to the elves when they go back to the North Pole.


----------



## ms_mckenna

NaeNae said:


> WOO HOO!!!  20 Super Hero capes sewn and appliqued and monogrammed!  I still have to cut threads and sew the velcro closures on but all of the hard work is done!!!


I cannot wait to see!!!! 



effervescent said:


> The aftermath of a late night party :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's new monorail shirt - it was so cute, it wraps around him.  The monorail pilots really got a kick out of it.  He's holding his prized monorail trading card - we tried every cast member at every stop until we finally got lucky with the pilot-in-training when we returned back to the Contemporary.


Did you guys stay at the Dolphin? I have  a picture of my oldest 2 much like that. 

Love the monorail shirt! Those are Heather Sues right?


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...probably should have asked this BEFORE we let the grand daughter have a chocolate covered doughnut...but is there a trick to washing pettiskirts?

Nini


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

What free pattern do you recommend for those knitted fur cuff's for sleeves for girls?? I think they'd look cute with the Christmas outfits Im making....

Thanks!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> OK...probably should have asked this BEFORE we let the grand daughter have a chocolate covered doughnut...but is there a trick to washing pettiskirts?
> 
> Nini



From what I've read, your only supposed to spot clean the petti's. I made Kirsta one with the nylon chiffon and the top isn't satin, just a cotton. It gets thrown in the washer all the time, and hang dry. It's still pretty fluffy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

effervescent said:


> A few pictures from our weekend:


Love all your photos!  Love your bday shirt and really love that monorail shirt.  Your 2 little ones are adorable and your older DS looks like a wonderful big brother!




Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.


----------



## cogero

Spent all day at a Mixed Martial Arts tournament in NJ and then out to dinner with my BF and am exhausted so no working on projects tonite LOL.

Here are 2 things I did yesterday.

these are headbands that my BF requested I had made her some a few years ago and she wanted Black and White ones





I also made this shirt to go with the pants pictured that I bought off etsy for DD.






Wish I had energy to do more but my bed is calling.


----------



## cogero

lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.



The pillowcases are gorgeous. I may try this soon.


----------



## lovesdumbo

cogero said:


> Spent all day at a Mixed Martial Arts tournament in NJ and then out to dinner with my BF and am exhausted so no working on projects tonite LOL.
> 
> Here are 2 things I did yesterday.
> 
> these are headbands that my BF requested I had made her some a few years ago and she wanted Black and White ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this shirt to go with the pants pictured that I bought off etsy for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had energy to do more but my bed is calling.


Headbands are great.  I was thinking I should do one to match the vida I made my niece.  Love your shirt too and those pants you bought are adorable too.



cogero said:


> The pillowcases are gorgeous. I may try this soon.


Thanks!

I've made pillowcases in the past also but this method was awesome!  So easy and such great results.

I would love to do a few more things tonight too but I don't think I should push it.  I'm going back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks on medical leave after my foot surgery.  I'm sure I'll be exhausted tomorrow night.

Here's my wish list to get done before Christmas:
*pillowcase for DS-HAVE to do this!
*small tote bag for friend-I got her some small flavored olive oils and jams and stuff for the bag-could use a paper bag but I'd like to make one
*several tea wallets for other friends
*and I just saw this receipts wallet that looks easy and cute: http://www.skiptomylou.org/2010/02/16/oilcloth-receipt-wallet/


----------



## NaeNae

I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



AWESOME!!! Did you make your own pattern? I'd like to make some!!! They are adorable!!

I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

billwendy said:


> AWESOME!!!



I LOVE these outfits! I have 2 boys and a girl and I love them to coordinate, I am going to have to remember this for next Christmas! Good job!


----------



## billwendy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I LOVE these outfits! I have 2 boys and a girl and I love them to coordinate, I am going to have to remember this for next Christmas! Good job!



Thanks so much!!! After Christmas last year is when I bought a boatload of that plaid real cheap!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.


How fun!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!


LOVE those!  Really love Tim's shirt!  I bet he'll continue to wear them for Aunt Wendy!!!  Maybe a plaid vest when he gets older.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much!!! After Christmas last year is when I bought a boatload of that plaid real cheap!!!!



Wendy those turned out so cute!  I wish I had time to make outfits for DD's kids for Christmas but now that I've finished my project I have to start my Mom's projects that she left unfinished.  My youngest niece knew my Mom was making her one.  When Mom died she went to her Mom, my little sister, and said "I guess I won't get my quillow that grandma was making".  She wanted to ask me to complete it but her Mother told her she couldn't ask me.  My sister knew I had taken them all home to try and get them done.  That would be 8 quillows I would have to get made.  My oldest niece already has one but Mom had already purchased and paired the fabric for my other 3 nieces and for my 5 grandkids.

As far as the super hero capes go, I bought DGD6 one when she was about 3 and I paid $30-40 for it at a craft fair.  This cape has been a favorite play thing for all of my grandkids and is quite fuzzy now (from the velcro) and many fights over who was going to get to wear it.  Now they will each have their own cape to play in.  I just used tissue paper to trace the neck band and the shield and laid the cape itself out as a pattern.  Then I found an applique intial and inlarged it to the size I wanted and then found a font I liked to put their name on their intial.  DD cut them out for me but each cape took 30 minutes to put their intial and name on it plus sewing the neck band and sheild on.  I just hope everyone enjoys them as much as my grandkids have.  Now we won't have fights over it.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I have searched and searched but I cannot find what I am looking for. Someone on here posted a while back some capri pants that she made. They were denim capris I believe with black, red and yellow squares patchworked on. I am considering making me a pair (if I get time). If someone could repost that 
I'd be very thankful


----------



## mommy2mrb

Love the capes! 

matching outfits for xmas are so cute, I remember the days...miss when my DD and DN matched for santa pictures...no more matching but at least they still go for the pictures for their mama's!


----------



## AnnNan

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



That's amazing!  Wow!


----------



## AnnNan

billwendy said:


> I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!



So cute Wendy!


----------



## cogero

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.





billwendy said:


> Thanks so much!!! After Christmas last year is when I bought a boatload of that plaid real cheap!!!!



Okay the capes are just adorable.

Wendy I love those Christmas outfits


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



Those turned out great!!  Thanks for sharing pictures!  I really want to make my boys capes for Christmas, but I'm running out of time.  It seems like there is a project to help with at my oldest son's school just about every other day.  I should probably learn to say no, but I love the look on his face when I'm there.



billwendy said:


>



Those are great!!


----------



## tricia

effervescent said:


>



Great Pics.  the kids are adorable.




lovesdumbo said:


>



I keep telling myself I have to make some pillowcases one day.  Those look great.



cogero said:


> Spent all day at a Mixed Martial Arts tournament in NJ and then out to dinner with my BF and am exhausted so no working on projects tonite LOL.
> 
> Here are 2 things I did yesterday.
> 
> these are headbands that my BF requested I had made her some a few years ago and she wanted Black and White ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this shirt to go with the pants pictured that I bought off etsy for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had energy to do more but my bed is calling.



So sweet of you to make the headbands.  Great shirt.



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



Awesome job.  Best of luck getting everything else done in time.  



billwendy said:


> AWESOME!!! Did you make your own pattern? I'd like to make some!!! They are adorable!!
> 
> I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!



Great job Wendy, and I agree with the PP who sd that Tim will probably wear whatever you ask him to.


----------



## babynala

lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.


Nice pillowcases and thanks for sharing the link.  



cogero said:


> Spent all day at a Mixed Martial Arts tournament in NJ and then out to dinner with my BF and am exhausted so no working on projects tonite LOL.
> 
> Here are 2 things I did yesterday.
> 
> these are headbands that my BF requested I had made her some a few years ago and she wanted Black and White ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this shirt to go with the pants pictured that I bought off etsy for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had energy to do more but my bed is calling.


You have gotten more done then me lately, I have not been able to get anything finished, or even started.  I like your headbands and the Holly t-shirt is really cute.  



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.


Wow, that is alot of embroidering.  They came out really nice and I don't think there will be anymore fighting over one cape.  Looks like you will have a family of superheros.  



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!


I love the coordinating outfits and the plaid.  The appliques you chose are perfect.  How did you add the green "edge" to the ruffles on the skirt?



mommy2mrb said:


> matching outfits for xmas are so cute, I remember the days...miss when my DD and DN matched for santa pictures...no more matching but at least they still go for the pictures for their mama's!


I always wanted two daughters just so I could put them in matching outfits but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to handle two girls!!  It is nice to have another little girl to coordinate with.  They do grow up too fast but at least they are still listening to their moms.   



Diz-Mommy said:


> Those turned out great!!  Thanks for sharing pictures!  I really want to make my boys capes for Christmas, but I'm running out of time.  It seems like there is a project to help with at my oldest son's school just about every other day.  I should probably learn to say no, but I love the look on his face when I'm there.


How sweet.  Time is running out quickly and it seems that all the time that you planned to spend doing your "chores" while the kids are still in school gets used up with special events.  But watching the children enjoy this special time of year is what makes the Holiday season so wonderful


----------



## billwendy

Thanks!!

I used Leslie's tutorial. Basically you just stitch ribbon where the seams meet!!

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/p/tutorial-tuesdays.html


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I know this is off topic but I know alot of others have little ones on here that may like this too.  I posted on the Family board and the Budget board but could not leave out my fellow Disboutiquers.
There is a FREE down load of "The Incredible Singing Christmas Tree" CD. It is a Christmas story they sing. It is sooo cute. I am listen to it now. It is at Amazon.com Here is the link.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00.../ref=dm_ty_alb


----------



## billwendy

lynnanddbyz said:


> I know this is off topic but I know alot of others have little ones on here that may like this too.  I posted on the Family board and the Budget board but could not leave out my fellow Disboutiquers.
> There is a FREE down load of "The Incredible Singing Veggie Tales" CD. It is a Christmas story they sing. It is sooo cute. I am listen to it now. It is at Amazon.com Here is the link.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00.../ref=dm_ty_alb



Thanks! My Sunday School class loves the Veggie Tales!!! I was hoping to pick up the Veggie Tales Christmas DVD sing along thats on sale at the Family Christian Store this weekend, but it was all sold out!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm back from my birthday cruise, and suffering from post-cruise depression.  But I know the cure for that is to immediately book another, so we did that already I was glad to see I wasn't too far behind...I can tell it's holiday time and many of you are super busy or already on vacation.  For anyone who's here this week, I'm sorry the weather is so crummy, I came home to freeze warnings, and I'm an hour away from the Mouse, so I know they're not liking it much either.  I've got tons of pics to download and sort through so I can share all the fun things I made for Rebecca.  She received many compliments and loved the attention, but I had to laugh because there was only one store-bought outfit she wore the entire trip, and she complained that nobody told her she looked cute that day! 




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I have searched and searched but I cannot find what I am looking for. Someone on here posted a while back some capri pants that she made. They were denim capris I believe with black, red and yellow squares patchworked on. I am considering making me a pair (if I get time). If someone could repost that
> I'd be very thankful


I made something like that, with Minnie Mouse dot fabric also, obnoxious, but fun to wear. I made them for my friends and I for our annual girls only weekend getaway.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I made something like that, with Minnie Mouse dot fabric also, obnoxious, but fun to wear. I made them for my friends and I for our annual girls only weekend getaway.  




[/QUOTE]


Thank you SOOOO much! I am hoping to find me a cheap pair of capri pants or jeans to do that with for my trip at the end of January  My DH is going to think I am a nut, but I don't care! When I saw those I thought they were adorable and decided I wanted a pair  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made something like that, with Minnie Mouse dot fabric also, obnoxious, but fun to wear. I made them for my friends and I for our annual girls only weekend getaway.




Thank you SOOOO much! I am hoping to find me a cheap pair of capri pants or jeans to do that with for my trip at the end of January  My DH is going to think I am a nut, but I don't care! When I saw those I thought they were adorable and decided I wanted a pair  Thanks again!!!![/QUOTE]

You're welcome, make sure you  take pics! I started out with the cheapest pair of jeans I could find at our church thrift shop, less than $10 I think, and just cut them off to the length I wanted.  Even if the knees were faded, it didn't matter, I knew I was going to run the patches up that high anyway.  That was easier to find than capris when I went looking, our trip was in Jan. that year too.


----------



## effervescent

tricia said:


> Awesome.  Love the Tigger outfit.



Thanks!




billwendy said:


> Love ALL your pictures!!!!! Looks like a really fun time!!!



Thanks, it was awesome!




mommy2mrb said:


> what a bunch of cuties!



Thank you!




babynala said:


> Happy Birthday, looks like you had a great time on your trip.  Love the cupcake t-shirt and the pictures of the kids by the fountain.  That is ALOT of ice cream!  The monorail t-shirt is really cute.  The "after" shot is priceless.
> 
> 
> Great job on the t-shirts and the Aurora dress.  The Tigger outfit is really sweet.



Thank you!  The Kitchen Sink is a lot more ice cream than it sounds like in the description!  It was really fun to order too, they make a big fuss over you.  I definitely want to go back, probably not for the Sink, but Beaches N Cream is awesome.  The "after" shot was about 10 min after we got back to the room - they never fall out that quick!  They played hard that night.

Thanks for the compliments on the outfits.  I wasn't overly impressed with Tigger (you know how you are more critical of your own work!) but it's the one that I've gotten the most compliments on.  




ms_mckenna said:


> Did you guys stay at the Dolphin? I have  a picture of my oldest 2 much like that.
> 
> Love the monorail shirt! Those are Heather Sues right?



We stayed at Coronado.  Dolphin is still on the to-do list.    The monorail is Heather Sue's, one of the first designs I bought.  It was a pain to get lined up correctly but it was well worth it.



lovesdumbo said:


> Love all your photos!  Love your bday shirt and really love that monorail shirt.  Your 2 little ones are adorable and your older DS looks like a wonderful big brother!



Thanks!  Jason wants to wear his monorail shirt every day, clean or not!  He's got a crazy fascination with the monorail.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.



Those are really cute!  I need to check out that tut and make some for the kidlets.



cogero said:


>



Those are great!



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



  That's a lot of capes!  One of those would be perfect for a Give shirt I'm making, I'll have to see if I can figure that out.  I'm amazed that you managed to make all of those!



billwendy said:


>



Beautiful!  I absolutely adore the skirt.



tricia said:


> Great Pics.  the kids are adorable.



Thanks!




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm back from my birthday cruise, and suffering from post-cruise depression.  But I know the cure for that is to immediately book another, so we did that already I was glad to see I wasn't too far behind...I can tell it's holiday time and many of you are super busy or already on vacation.  For anyone who's here this week, I'm sorry the weather is so crummy, I came home to freeze warnings, and I'm an hour away from the Mouse, so I know they're not liking it much either.  I've got tons of pics to download and sort through so I can share all the fun things I made for Rebecca.  She received many compliments and loved the attention, but I had to laugh because there was only one store-bought outfit she wore the entire trip, and she complained that nobody told her she looked cute that day!



I totally feel you on the post-Disney depression!  I think I'll have to crawl into a hole for a few days after a cruise...lol.  The weather is just crazy - we had ice this am in South Georgia!  I am glad we went to Disney last week and not this week because I just don't do cold.  That is hilarious about your DD's clothes - we tend to find the same reactions.




TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made something like that, with Minnie Mouse dot fabric also, obnoxious, but fun to wear. I made them for my friends and I for our annual girls only weekend getaway.



I love those!  Alison messed up the ruffle on her Minnie jeans    so maybe I'll do this to her jeans instead.  TFS!


----------



## tricia

Had a very busy sewing weekend.  My son's school is doing Charlie Brown Christmas, and I had agreed to help with the snoopy costume, then I was at the school on Friday and Sally does not have a costume, so I did that over the weekend.

Here is Snoopy (the back, cause the front is just white) Easy fit pants and a rtw white shirt with a big dot and collar sewn on.






Here is Sally (the precious dress upsized with a short skirt)






And finally, here is the Insa Skirt to go with the top I posted last week.  I am really happy with it all.  The girls face with the ribbons is the same on the front and back of the skirt, and the flowers on the one side are also on the other side.  It is a little off center to show them.






And here is the outfit together.  I am still supposed to be doing a jacket to go with this, so I better get started soon.


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys, we have a new 
BIG GIVE!!

This is a super rush Give. The little Wish child, Bryce is only one year old and has cancer. He does not have much time left, so this is a very last minute trip. They will be leaving in early January, so this Give has a very short turn around time. 

But, I know you guys will come through for this family. Maroo has told me that this wonderful family has helped out other Wish families in the past, and we just want to show her how much we appreciate what she has done by giving her a Big Give. 

So, please go over to the Big Give board and help out in any way you can:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69566&threadid=781524&page=1#6379733

Thanks guys, you are the best!
​


----------



## mommy2mrb

GC will be in the mail today for Bryce!

is there a thread for Bryce? I couldn't find it...
thanks!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, we have a new
> BIG GIVE!!
> 
> This is a super rush Give. The little Wish child, Bryce is only one year old and has cancer. He does not have much time left, so this is a very last minute trip. They will be leaving in early January, so this Give has a very short turn around time.
> 
> But, I know you guys will come through for this family. Maroo has told me that this wonderful family has helped out other Wish families in the past, and we just want to show her how much we appreciate what she has done by giving her a Big Give.
> 
> So, please go over to the Big Give board and help out in any way you can:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69566&threadid=781524&page=1#6379733
> 
> Thanks guys, you are the best!
> ​



Headed right over there - we have gotta give this little boy the best time ever!


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> I made my niece a cord Vida for Christmas.  She lives in MN so I think both she and her Mom will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I share these bracelets my DD & I made for her cousins, aunts, friends.  We live near the beach and they all love coming to see us here so we thought they might like something with a beachy theme.


I love the dress! And, the bracelets are so pretty! What a nice present! 


effervescent said:


> I did not realize the families were banned.  I think I would find it hard to resist the temptation to stalk this thread if I were on the receiving end!
> 
> 
> Tigger outfit for Emily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Princess Aurora for Brenna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't ban the families when I host a Give. I figure they can decide for themselves if they want to see what they are getting. I use to, but I know a lot of them peaked anyway! 

I am LOVING the Tigger skirt and top!!! That is just adorable!!! And Aurora turned out so pretty!!!!! I love it! When I did the Aurora, the points didn't look as nice as your do on the straps. 



effervescent said:


> A few pictures from our weekend:
> 
> Jason snatching cherries from the infamous Kitchen Sink:




I love the Kitchen Sink! YUMMY! 

The outfits all look great!!! I love that monorail one! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...probably should have asked this BEFORE we let the grand daughter have a chocolate covered doughnut...but is there a trick to washing pettiskirts?
> 
> Nini



I have washed Arminda and Lydia's in the washer many times. I usually put it on gentle cycle. Sometimes I hand wash them.  I hang them to dry usually, although I have put them in the dryer on low or no heat. Any heat is a little risky though, so I woudn't recommend that! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.



You are welcome!!! I was so happy to find that video, because I really wasn't "getting it" by just reading descriptions and looking at pictures!!!

Your pillowcases look great! I need to make some for my family. 



cogero said:


> these are headbands that my BF requested I had made her some a few years ago and she wanted Black and White ones



Those are so pretty! 



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



WOWZA!!!!! You have been BUSY!!! What a wonderful thing for you to do!!! You are so sweet. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm back from my birthday cruise, and suffering from post-cruise depression.  But I know the cure for that is to immediately book another, so we did that already I was glad to see I wasn't too far behind...I can tell it's holiday time and many of you are super busy or already on vacation.  For anyone who's here this week, I'm sorry the weather is so crummy, I came home to freeze warnings, and I'm an hour away from the Mouse, so I know they're not liking it much either.  I've got tons of pics to download and sort through so I can share all the fun things I made for Rebecca.  She received many compliments and loved the attention, but I had to laugh because there was only one store-bought outfit she wore the entire trip, and she complained that nobody told her she looked cute that day!
> 
> 
> 
> I made something like that, with Minnie Mouse dot fabric also, obnoxious, but fun to wear. I made them for my friends and I for our annual girls only weekend getaway.




I'm glad you are back!!!! I can't wait to see some pictures!!!

Those pants are so cute! 


tricia said:


> Had a very busy sewing weekend.  My son's school is doing Charlie Brown Christmas, and I had agreed to help with the snoopy costume, then I was at the school on Friday and Sally does not have a costume, so I did that over the weekend.
> 
> Here is Snoopy (the back, cause the front is just white) Easy fit pants and a rtw white shirt with a big dot and collar sewn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sally (the precious dress upsized with a short skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, here is the Insa Skirt to go with the top I posted last week.  I am really happy with it all.  The girls face with the ribbons is the same on the front and back of the skirt, and the flowers on the one side are also on the other side.  It is a little off center to show them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the outfit together.  I am still supposed to be doing a jacket to go with this, so I better get started soon.



You were busy too! Everything looks so nice! I couldn't help but giggle a little at the tail on the Snoopy outfit though! 



mommy2mrb said:


> GC will be in the mail today for Bryce!
> 
> is there a thread for Bryce? I couldn't find it...
> thanks!



Thank you!!! Amy, Bryce's Mom has a blog that I linked to in the Give thread.  (At least I meant to, I'll go make sure!)


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> You were busy too! Everything looks so nice! I couldn't help but giggle a little at the tail on the Snoopy outfit though!



Yes, at my house too.  My 9 yr old DS said "he better not put those pants on backwards..."


----------



## woodkins

tricia said:


> Yes, at my house too.  My 9 yr old DS said "he better not put those pants on backwards..."



This made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## catrax

Fellow dis'er t-beri pointed me here.  Below is my original message.

So, I was in DHS on December 4th having a lovely day. Just outside of Mama Melroses there was a little girl wearing a dress. I swear I never do anything like this, but I just blurted out to the mom, "WHERE DID YOU GET THAT DRESS?" It was adorable with long panels in the skirt and a princess baby on each panel. She said that someone made the dress for her daughter. Now I want to kick myself. I should have asked to take a picture of the dress - it was so adorable and I would love to make one myself. It was so nice and the images were very official looking, so I feel like there must be a pattern around. Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? I would love some direction since I've searched all over the internet and can only find cross stitch patterns for the images that I remember. Thanks. 

I see many items on this thread that remind me of the dress.  Did anyone here make a dress like this?


----------



## 2girlsmommy

catrax...Look up frou frou by heathersue on etsy or facebook.  I bet those are the images you saw!  They are very cute!  She is a member here on the disboards!    hope that helps!
Erica


----------



## livndisney

catrax said:


> Fellow dis'er t-beri pointed me here.  Below is my original message.
> 
> So, I was in DHS on December 4th having a lovely day. Just outside of Mama Melroses there was a little girl wearing a dress. I swear I never do anything like this, but I just blurted out to the mom, "WHERE DID YOU GET THAT DRESS?" It was adorable with long panels in the skirt and a princess baby on each panel. She said that someone made the dress for her daughter. Now I want to kick myself. I should have asked to take a picture of the dress - it was so adorable and I would love to make one myself. It was so nice and the images were very official looking, so I feel like there must be a pattern around. Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? I would love some direction since I've searched all over the internet and can only find cross stitch patterns for the images that I remember. Thanks.
> 
> I see many items on this thread that remind me of the dress.  Did anyone here make a dress like this?



Several people have made dresses like that. But we are not allowed to advertise or sell on the Dis. You may want to check out Etsy or Ebay.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

OK Ladies!  Here I am for your help again! I am embroidering on a "Microplush" throw and I'm not sure what to do. The applique does fine, but teh embroidery sinks in.  Any suggestions on what to do?
Thanks!
Erica


----------



## catrax

livndisney said:


> Several people have made dresses like that. But we are not allowed to advertise or sell on the Dis. You may want to check out Etsy or Ebay.



Thanks - I really just want to see a dress like it.  What are the rules?  I've scoured etsy and I only find embroidery patterns and no one who makes dresses like the one I describe.  Can someone post a link on etsy or is that not allowed?  Thanks for the help and forgive my newness to this business.  I'm so desperate for that dress!


----------



## ellenbenny

Great stuff posted lately, I have been lurking all week while we were away, but didn't have time to post.  I will try to do better now that we are back and getting caught up!


We got back from Disney Saturday night.  We had the most fabulous, awesome trip!  It was really cold from Monday night to Weds morning, and somewhat cool other days, but it was beautiful and sunny every single day and we made the best of it.  We all agreed we liked it better than when it is 95 degrees out the last time we went together!

I have TONS of pictures, but for now I will just share the outfits from each day.  They all went over sooo well and DGD got so much attention in them that it really made the trip even more special.  She absolutely loved showing them off and was not shy at all.  We definitely got lots of comments on all the outfits, and a few here and there on my ruffle bag and my older messenger bag as well. 

I will start off with day 1:

Minnie dress and matching Chef Mickey's tees for all of us:















Day 2 coming up soon.


----------



## ellenbenny

catrax said:


> Thanks - I really just want to see a dress like it.  What are the rules?  I've scoured etsy and I only find embroidery patterns and no one who makes dresses like the one I describe.  Can someone post a link on etsy or is that not allowed?  Thanks for the help and forgive my newness to this business.  I'm so desperate for that dress!



I made a dress for a little girl that was at Disney during the time you mention, but not sure if it is the one you saw.  Was it this?


----------



## mommy2mrb

love the shirts and minnie dress!


----------



## ellenbenny

This one shows my small messenger bag and my huge ruffle bag.  It actually worked quite well for the parks and got quite a few comments.


----------



## catrax

ellenbenny said:


> I made a dress for a little girl that was at Disney during the time you mention, but not sure if it is the one you saw.  Was it this?



OMG - it is just gorgeous.  You are so talented!  Do you have an etsy page?


----------



## froggy33

2girlsmommy said:


> catrax...Look up frou frou by heathersue on etsy or facebook.  I bet those are the images you saw!  They are very cute!  She is a member here on the disboards!    hope that helps!
> Erica



I've made one too.  Like a previous poster said I used HeatherSues embroidery.  I LOVE Ellenbennys by the way!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Our second day was Sunday Dec 5th and this was DGD's 4th birthday.  DH and I bought her the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover in the afternoon, and Cinderella's Royal Table for an early dinner.  She loved the boutique and the makeover more than I could have ever dreamed!  The Belle dress got tons of compliments and she loved it.  The only problem was it was still a little long on her and hard to walk around in, but luckily we had the stroller, and only a short time between the makeover and dinner, and then we were done for the day.  The photopass pictures are even better, but I don't have the cd yet.

This was such a wonderful day!

Sorry for so many pictures!!


----------



## livndisney

catrax said:


> Thanks - I really just want to see a dress like it.  What are the rules?  I've scoured etsy and I only find embroidery patterns and no one who makes dresses like the one I describe.  Can someone post a link on etsy or is that not allowed?  Thanks for the help and forgive my newness to this business.  I'm so desperate for that dress!



If you go to the start of this thread, there is a Disboutiquers photobucket with lots of outfits people on this thread have made. I am sure you can find dresses like you saw there (you can also scroll through the threads-the dress is quite popular)


----------



## catrax

ellenbenny said:


> Our second day was Sunday Dec 5th and this was DGD's 4th birthday.  DH and I bought her the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover in the afternoon, and Cinderella's Royal Table for an early dinner.  She loved the boutique and the makeover more than I could have ever dreamed!  The Belle dress got tons of compliments and she loved it.  The only problem was it was still a little long on her and hard to walk around in, but luckily we had the stroller, and only a short time between the makeover and dinner, and then we were done for the day.  The photopass pictures are even better, but I don't have the cd yet.
> 
> This was such a wonderful day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!!
> 
> I remember seeing this dress on my trip.  People all around were asking where it came from - it is very pretty!


----------



## ellenbenny

Day 3 Monday was Hollywood Studios and lunch at Prime Time Cafe.  I don't know if you remember that I hand embroidered the Prime Time logo on the back of a bowling shirt and paired it with a pluto skirt.  The day turned out to be somewhat cold so she had the shirt covered up a lot of the day, but at lunch when the waitress saw the outfit and the back of the shirt she took DGD by the hand and paraded her through a large part of the restaurant and showed her off!

She still had her hair up for 2 days after the makeover...

I didn't get any new pictures of the back of the shirt so this is the one from when I made it.


----------



## ellenbenny

Tuesday was Animal Kingdom day and we had an 8:15am breakfast at Tusker House.  It was only about 30 degrees this morning so our matching tees and outfit were all covered up!






But inside we were able to take off the jackets and at least see the outfits during breakfast.
















Brrrrr!


----------



## ellenbenny

On Weds we went back to the Magic Kingdom and then dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  I forgot to get my picture taken with Lady Tremaine in my custom tee, but DH did take this picture of me earlier in the day.






At dinner DGD wore the stepsisters dress and got lots of attention and loved showing the characters where they were on her dress.


----------



## ellenbenny

Thursday was Epcot day, no special event but still lots of compliments on the dress.











And not sewing related, but I saw the cutest otters playing near the water by the bridge between Saratoga Springs and Downtown Disney


----------



## ellenbenny

Friday we went back to 1900 Park Fare, but for breakfast.  We ended up being seated at the same table we had on Weds night!

This dress is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## jessica52877

Ellen, I really LOVE everything! She is just the cutest little thing too!

Look in the siggy's for people's etsy and ebay pages where they sell. Some of us get in trouble everytime they link their etsy page though. 

Heathersue more then likely made the appliques for the dress, but many have made adorable dresses! 

Love the pillowcases. I just always do mine normal. Is there advantage to doing them this way? I guess I should watch the video then I would know. 

Snoopy and Sally are adorable. That was so nice of you to make them. Yes, I should have quoted all these thing! I am a dork and responding like I did. Guess I should go back and add names!


----------



## ellenbenny

Saturday was our last day, and we had to head home that evening.  We went back to Animal Kingdom, and DGD met Lilo and Stitch wearing her Lilo outfit.  Well Lilo and Stitch made a huge deal over her and spent at least 5 minutes with her while everyone else was waiting in line.  We felt a little bad, but she had such a good time with them and they seemed to want to keep going.  We finally had to tell them we better go and let someone else have a turn!

Apparently Lilo rarely sees anyone with Lilo stuff on, it is usually Stitch, so she was totally excited about the outfit!









































Thanks for following along.  I had hoped that the outfits would be fun, but I could never have imagined just how much they added to the experience.  And DGD was at the perfect age and personality to enjoy the attention, and it was definitely worth every minute I put into making them!


----------



## woodkins

ellenbenny said:


> Saturday was our last day, and we had to head home that evening.  We went back to Animal Kingdom, and DGD met Lilo and Stitch wearing her Lilo outfit.  Well Lilo and Stitch made a huge deal over her and spent at least 5 minutes with her while everyone else was waiting in line.  We felt a little bad, but she had such a good time with them and they seemed to want to keep going.  We finally had to tell them we better go and let someone else have a turn!
> 
> Apparently Lilo rarely sees anyone with Lilo stuff on, it is usually Stitch, so she was totally excited about the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for following along.  I had hoped that the outfits would be fun, but I could never have imagined just how much they added to the experience.  And DGD was at the perfect age and personality to enjoy the attention, and it was definitely worth every minute I put into making them!



Ellen, you did an amazing job on everything! I really enjoyed seeing all of your outfits in action   Seeing your DGD in all of her customs makes me a little sad knowing that my dd is pretty much done with the customs. At least I get to enjoy some of the magic through pictures like these. It looks like you all had a magical trip


----------



## froggy33

HELP please!  Has anyone made the Elegant Embroidered Frame from Sealed with a Stitch from youcanmakethis.com??  I'm usually pretty good at patterns, but there are a few parts I just don't understand.  And I thought you were supposed to receive embroidery files with it?

Thanks!


----------



## cogero

Ellen Gorgeous outfits.

I am so excited that DD wants skirts and shirts for our trip next week. I have 2 skirts already, a pair of capris and 1 more skirt and shirt to make for her. I can't believe at 9 she wants to do this but I will embrace it. 

I worked on a Phineas and Ferb shirt for DS today. Showed it to DH and he wants me to write James underneath Ferbs applique since DS doesn't talk often like Ferb.

So I need to do that tomorrow.

Just made my list of what I want to finish along with the Christmas gifts and it isn't too bad actually.


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Ellen Gorgeous outfits.
> 
> I am so excited that DD wants skirts and shirts for our trip next week. I have 2 skirts already, a pair of capris and 1 more skirt and shirt to make for her. I can't believe at 9 she wants to do this but I will embrace it.
> 
> I worked on a Phineas and Ferb shirt for DS today. Showed it to DH and he wants me to write James underneath Ferbs applique since DS doesn't talk often like Ferb.
> 
> So I need to do that tomorrow.
> 
> Just made my list of what I want to finish along with the Christmas gifts and it isn't too bad actually.



My list isn't too bad either. A few are musts, some are wishes - lol. Im making a double layer fleece blanket for my friend with her initial on it that Kathy is helping me with. Then, Im making a Toy Story blanket for Tim (he requested a new blanket from me since the blanket I gave him when he was born is too short to cover him now - lol - love that kid). I think Im going to try to make it like a fleece raggie - do you think that will work? one Eagles logo fleece and one Phillies logo fleece.

Then if I have time, I'd love to do a raggie for my cousin Sue (the mom of Tim and the other kids), a shirt for Billy, a shirt for my mom, a pillow pocket bed for Zoey and a Merry Christmas banner in the hoop ....unless we have a blizzard and Im stuck home I dont think its all going to happen!!! haha!!!

ELLEN - Your outfits are amazing and your granddaughter is so ADORABLE!!!! I bet she is as sweet as her Grandma!!!! looks like a fun trip!!

Any one able to make Eye Spy bags for Chelsea's Big Give? I'd be awesome! It was one of the things her momma specifically said her kiddo's would love!


----------



## NaeNae

2girlsmommy said:


> OK Ladies!  Here I am for your help again! I am embroidering on a "Microplush" throw and I'm not sure what to do. The applique does fine, but teh embroidery sinks in.  Any suggestions on what to do?
> Thanks!
> Erica



Erica, you need to top your throw with a clear water soluable stabilizer.  Any time you embroider on something with a nap or pile you need this to keep the stitches from sinking in.  It makes it stay on the top where you can see it.  When you're done you tear away the remaining stablizer and whatever might be under you applique will dissolve when you wet the area with water.  I usually just run it under the facuet or use a spray bottle.

http://www.rnkdistributing.com/pdf-files/FlorianiWorkbookStabilizer.pdf


----------



## ms_mckenna

I had a multiquote but lost it. BLAH! 
Ellen everything is TDF seriously! 
Wendy you are just bound and determined to get me to sign up for this give aren't you? Let me see what I have left over from the ones I did the kids when does it have to be mailed again?
Oh if someone new were looking for certain people wouldn't it be easier for them to join the Facebook disboutiquers page?? ... just saying


----------



## billwendy

ms_mckenna said:


> I had a multiquote but lost it. BLAH!
> Ellen everything is TDF seriously!
> Wendy you are just bound and determined to get me to sign up for this give aren't you? Let me see what I have left over from the ones I did the kids when does it have to be mailed again?
> Oh if someone new were looking for certain people wouldn't it be easier for them to join the Facebook disboutiquers page?? ... just saying



lol - you are too funny!!! ship date is 1/11/11. 

I havent been on that page in a while - are people using it?


----------



## ms_mckenna

That is how  I found you guys again. It has cost me dearly lol. 
I will check my stash. I have never attatched a picture though. So I need to figure out how to do that or where to get the fabric that you can print on... hmm


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> Yes, at my house too.  My 9 yr old DS said "he better not put those pants on backwards..."






catrax said:


> Thanks - I really just want to see a dress like it.  What are the rules?  I've scoured etsy and I only find embroidery patterns and no one who makes dresses like the one I describe.  Can someone post a link on etsy or is that not allowed?  Thanks for the help and forgive my newness to this business.  I'm so desperate for that dress!



The only rules are that we can't talk about selling. It's ok to ask to see a picture of a dress you saw, or if anyone here made it. 



ellenbenny said:


> Our second day was Sunday Dec 5th and this was DGD's 4th birthday.  DH and I bought her the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover in the afternoon, and Cinderella's Royal Table for an early dinner.  She loved the boutique and the makeover more than I could have ever dreamed!  The Belle dress got tons of compliments and she loved it.  The only problem was it was still a little long on her and hard to walk around in, but luckily we had the stroller, and only a short time between the makeover and dinner, and then we were done for the day.  The photopass pictures are even better, but I don't have the cd yet.
> 
> This was such a wonderful day!



I love all your pictures!!!! Thanks for posting them!!! I love the BBB pictures. 



jessica52877 said:


> Love the pillowcases. I just always do mine normal. Is there advantage to doing them this way? I guess I should watch the video then I would know.



This way, the seams are all hidden, it's pretty neat! I do the technique on dresses too. 



billwendy said:


> I havent been on that page in a while - are people using it?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Woo Hooo! Check my ticker, does something look familiar? Dang, the bottom won't show up with the words so I moved them around.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks to everyone on the Minnie dresses and Mickey shirts for Emily's Big Give.  It is such a priviledge to do these outfits and see the smiles on these kids faces.  

lovesdumbo - I really like the cord dress and jewelry.  Some little girls are going to be very happy with those.

Pixiefrnd - That scarf is adorable. 

100acreprincess - Such cute elves.  I can't believe you made them.  That's a lot of work.  Love how they report back to the North Pole each night.

effervescent - The Big Give shirts and Tigger outfit turned out great.  Love the twirl skirt in those colors.  

Cogero - really cute headbands.  I made some of those last year for Christmas and they were a huge hit.  

Tricia - that was so sweet of you to make the Snoopy Costume and Sally costume.  Be sure and take pics of the play they are in.



jenshell75 said:


> This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with.



I love, love, love that fabric.  And the dress turned out so cute. 



effervescent said:


> A few pictures from our weekend:
> 
> Jason snatching cherries from the infamous Kitchen Sink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alison at the Christmas party next to her favorite pink "Dimbo."  We all had matching shirts for the party and got lots of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath of a late night party :



That plate of "pure Heaven" drizzled in chocolate looks scrumptious!

I love that Alison calls it "Dimbo"....what a cute picture of her.

And the afternath picture is how I felt every night of our last trip (which was too long ago).  All of the pictures are just great!



lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-thanks for posting the video on making pillowcases without any exposed seems!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7moryq_ZRFY  So quick & easy and love the finished look.  Here's a couple I made.  The Pooh one is cute but the paw print fabric is a much nicer fabric.



Love the pillowcases!!



NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



WOW!!  You are the best aunt, grandmother, and mom anyone could ask for.  Too bad you can't have them all in one place with all the capes on.  That would make an awesome picture!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the kids Christmas outfits! Im hoping their mom will make the girls some fur cuffs for their sleeves. I so wish I had petti's for the girls  but they are just out of the question budgetwise...bummer!! hopefully they will still be twirly and fun...I made the girls match and then Tim's coordinates. I figure this might be the last year I can get Tim to wear plaid!!



Wendy - you did an awesome job.  I love things made out of plaid but I really dislike sewing it and trying to keep all of the lines straight.  They are so cute.




teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, we have a new
> BIG GIVE!!
> 
> This is a super rush Give. The little Wish child, Bryce is only one year old and has cancer. He does not have much time left, so this is a very last minute trip. They will be leaving in early January, so this Give has a very short turn around time.
> 
> But, I know you guys will come through for this family. Maroo has told me that this wonderful family has helped out other Wish families in the past, and we just want to show her how much we appreciate what she has done by giving her a Big Give.
> 
> So, please go over to the Big Give board and help out in any way you can:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=69566&threadid=781524&page=1#6379733
> 
> Thanks guys, you are the best!
> ​



My heart just aches for this family.  I don't know how they do it.  Couldn't help but sign up for this one.



tricia said:


> Yes, at my house too.  My 9 yr old DS said "he better not put those pants on backwards..."



HaHa!  Too funny!



ellenbenny said:


> Great stuff posted lately, I have been lurking all week while we were away, but didn't have time to post.  I will try to do better now that we are back and getting caught up!
> 
> 
> We got back from Disney Saturday night.  We had the most fabulous, awesome trip!  It was really cold from Monday night to Weds morning, and somewhat cool other days, but it was beautiful and sunny every single day and we made the best of it.  We all agreed we liked it better than when it is 95 degrees out the last time we went together!
> 
> I have TONS of pictures, but for now I will just share the outfits from each day.  They all went over sooo well and DGD got so much attention in them that it really made the trip even more special.  She absolutely loved showing them off and was not shy at all.  We definitely got lots of comments on all the outfits, and a few here and there on my ruffle bag and my older messenger bag as well.
> 
> I will start off with day 1:
> 
> Minnie dress and matching Chef Mickey's tees for all of us:





ellenbenny said:


> Our second day was Sunday Dec 5th and this was DGD's 4th birthday.  DH and I bought her the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique makeover in the afternoon, and Cinderella's Royal Table for an early dinner.  She loved the boutique and the makeover more than I could have ever dreamed!  The Belle dress got tons of compliments and she loved it.  The only problem was it was still a little long on her and hard to walk around in, but luckily we had the stroller, and only a short time between the makeover and dinner, and then we were done for the day.  The photopass pictures are even better, but I don't have the cd yet.
> 
> This was such a wonderful day!
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures!!



Ellen - you captured some fantastic pictures!  I love all of the outfits and your DGD is just a living doll!  Her smile just brightened my day!  Love them all!
What a beautiful family.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Woo Hooo! Check my ticker, does something look familiar? Dang, the bottom won't show up with the words so I moved them around.



Yay!!  Lucky you!!  Any special occasion or just wanting to go back?

My wish list to get done before Christmas is:
2 dresses for DGD's made from Barbie fabric...working on them tonight and so far, they are turning out really cute.
2 Bath Towels embroidered
6 sets of embroidered hand towels
2 tshirts for a birthday present
4 throw pillow covers

I am hoping to get it all done this week so I can relax and do my holiday cooking and cleaning next week.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

NaeNae said:


> I finally finished all 20 Super Hero Capes.  I made them for my 10 great nieces & nephews, 5 grandkids, 4 for DD's preschool class she teaches, & 1 for DD's nephew for Christmas.



Those are really cute!  My nephews want Batman Capes for Christmas.  Can you recommend a pattern?  I am planning on getting HeatherSue's Batman logo to add to the capes.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Anita,
Yesterday Jimmy Buffett announced his Paris date and the tickets go on sale at 2 am our time Wednesday morning.  So it was very very fast!  

I asked DH and he looked at me like I was an alien when I asked if we could go back.  I am so nervous that we get the tickets we want.  I am having to take RX to calm down today 

We plan to wake up at 1:45 am and start hitting the site to get front row dress circle again.  

I just need to get the tickets so I can go back to getting Christmas plans finalized, then both of the spring trips to Disney.  Whew!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Today we went to the Brandywine River Museum to see their train display with the kids and their Mom, Sue. It was really fun. They had a list of things that you had to try to find in the display, and Tim being the Eye Spy Guy that he is had a ball!!! lol. 












I had to explain to the kids what a Drive In was!!!lol





Once we finished their list, we took turns taking a picture and the others had to go try to find what was in the picture.





One of the things they  had to find were 3 phone booths. Well, the kids had no idea what a phonebooth was!! So, we described it as a porta potty with windows!!!

They also had ornaments and displays made from all natural things..









What a nice afternoon!! Now back to sewing!


----------



## cogero

Last night I made this shirt for DS. AFter I showed it to DH he thought we should put Js name on it so I did that today.


----------



## Tweevil

Ok, before I just say forget it, I thought I would ask all of you....

What is the trick to keeping the bobbin thread under the design and not pulled up into the top threads?
I am doing scarves and while the bottom thread gives a nice shadow effect (not really, I am just trying to trick myself), it isn't what I am going for.

So, I have messed with my Futura's tension - which is stupid proof - you have to set it to the "E" - but my tweaking hasn't helped.

Can anyone advise what they have tried that has helped?

Many Thanks,


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Ok, before I just say forget it, I thought I would ask all of you....
> 
> What is the trick to keeping the bobbin thread under the design and not pulled up into the top threads?
> I am doing scarves and while the bottom thread gives a nice shadow effect (not really, I am just trying to trick myself), it isn't what I am going for.
> 
> So, I have messed with my Futura's tension - which is stupid proof - you have to set it to the "E" - but my tweaking hasn't helped.
> 
> Can anyone advise what they have tried that has helped?
> 
> Many Thanks,



UGH!!! Last night my machines were being naughty - tonight yours!!! lol - dont they know Santa will put them on the naughty list????? Wish i could help ya Val!!!

Chiara - love the shirt!! Adorable!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I got a call earlier tonight from a really good friend...she just won a trip to Disneyland!!!

I'm so thrilled for her, she and her DH have had a couple of years of really bad luck, but hope this may be the begining of things getting better for her and the family.  She has 2 little boys, and I've already told her I plan on dressing them all for the trip!  She's hoping to be able to schedule it around her birthday, which is in March, so I'll have lots of time to sew and plan.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Ellen-LOVE all your outfits-looks like you all had a magical trip-your DGD is so adorable!

Wendy-great photos.  Love that Noah's Ark!


----------



## mommy2mrb

wendy the kids are adorable!! looks like they had fun!  kind of funny that kids these days don't know about stuff from the "olden days"


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> Great stuff posted lately, I have been lurking all week while we were away, but didn't have time to post.  I will try to do better now that we are back and getting caught up!
> 
> 
> We got back from Disney Saturday night.  We had the most fabulous, awesome trip!  It was really cold from Monday night to Weds morning, and somewhat cool other days, but it was beautiful and sunny every single day and we made the best of it.  We all agreed we liked it better than when it is 95 degrees out the last time we went together!
> 
> I have TONS of pictures, but for now I will just share the outfits from each day.  They all went over sooo well and DGD got so much attention in them that it really made the trip even more special.  She absolutely loved showing them off and was not shy at all.  We definitely got lots of comments on all the outfits, and a few here and there on my ruffle bag and my older messenger bag as well.
> 
> I will start off with day 1:
> 
> Minnie dress and matching Chef Mickey's tees for all of us:





ellenbenny said:


> Day 3 Monday was Hollywood Studios and lunch at Prime Time Cafe.  I don't know if you remember that I hand embroidered the Prime Time logo on the back of a bowling shirt and paired it with a pluto skirt.  The day turned out to be somewhat cold so she had the shirt covered up a lot of the day, but at lunch when the waitress saw the outfit and the back of the shirt she took DGD by the hand and paraded her through a large part of the restaurant and showed her off!
> 
> She still had her hair up for 2 days after the makeover...
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Lilo rarely sees anyone with Lilo stuff on, it is usually Stitch, so she was totally excited about the outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for following along.  I had hoped that the outfits would be fun, but I could never have imagined just how much they added to the experience.  And DGD was at the perfect age and personality to enjoy the attention, and it was definitely worth every minute I put into making them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clothes look even better live and in action.  Your DGD is beautiful and completes the dresses.  It looks like everyone had a great time and I'm glad she was able to enjoy the extra attention.  The Belle dress is beautiful and the BBB pictures are so cute.  I think it is great that the hair stays up for a few days after BBB, it makes getting ready in the morning just a bit easier.  That was a good idea to add the bows to her BBB hairstyle.  I love that picture of your DDG with Lilo and Stitch, her expression is so sweet.  All of your creations are wonderful and each our my favorite in their own way.
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anita,
> Yesterday Jimmy Buffett announced his Paris date and the tickets go on sale at 2 am our time Wednesday morning.  So it was very very fast!
> 
> I asked DH and he looked at me like I was an alien when I asked if we could go back.  I am so nervous that we get the tickets we want.  I am having to take RX to calm down today
> 
> We plan to wake up at 1:45 am and start hitting the site to get front row dress circle again.
> 
> I just need to get the tickets so I can go back to getting Christmas plans finalized, then both of the spring trips to Disney.  Whew!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting.  Were you able to get tickets to the show?
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I made this shirt for DS. AFter I showed it to DH he thought we should put Js name on it so I did that today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way you layed out the appliques on this shirt.  The name was a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call earlier tonight from a really good friend...she just won a trip to Disneyland!!!
> 
> I'm so thrilled for her, she and her DH have had a couple of years of really bad luck, but hope this may be the begining of things getting better for her and the family.  She has 2 little boys, and I've already told her I plan on dressing them all for the trip!  She's hoping to be able to schedule it around her birthday, which is in March, so I'll have lots of time to sew and plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to your friend.  That was so nice of you to offer to make some stuff for her boys.
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

catrax said:


> OMG - it is just gorgeous.  You are so talented!  Do you have an etsy page?



Thank you, lots of others here have made similar style dresses as well.



froggy33 said:


> I've made one too.  Like a previous poster said I used HeatherSues embroidery.  I LOVE Ellenbennys by the way!!!



Thanks, yours is beautiful too!



			
				catrax said:
			
		

> I remember seeing this dress on my trip.  People all around were asking where it came from - it is very pretty!



So cool that you saw us!



jessica52877 said:


> Ellen, I really LOVE everything! She is just the cutest little thing too!



Thanks!



woodkins said:


> Ellen, you did an amazing job on everything! I really enjoyed seeing all of your outfits in action   Seeing your DGD in all of her customs makes me a little sad knowing that my dd is pretty much done with the customs. At least I get to enjoy some of the magic through pictures like these. It looks like you all had a magical trip



Thanks, it was really fun and I am so glad I did it while she is at a good age to enjoy it all!



froggy33 said:


> HELP please!  Has anyone made the Elegant Embroidered Frame from Sealed with a Stitch from youcanmakethis.com??  I'm usually pretty good at patterns, but there are a few parts I just don't understand.  And I thought you were supposed to receive embroidery files with it?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, I have never tried that pattern, but wanted you to know I read your question.



cogero said:


> Ellen Gorgeous outfits.



Thank you!



billwendy said:


> ELLEN - Your outfits are amazing and your granddaughter is so ADORABLE!!!! I bet she is as sweet as her Grandma!!!! looks like a fun trip!!



Thanks Wendy, and she is a sweetie!  She was so good all week!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ellen everything is TDF seriously!



Thanks!



teresajoy said:


> I love all your pictures!!!! Thanks for posting them!!! I love the BBB pictures.



Thanks, it was so fun!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Woo Hooo! Check my ticker, does something look familiar? Dang, the bottom won't show up with the words so I moved them around.



Congrats!!



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - you captured some fantastic pictures!  I love all of the outfits and your DGD is just a living doll!  Her smile just brightened my day!  Love them all!
> What a beautiful family.



Thanks!



billwendy said:


> Today we went to the Brandywine River Museum to see their train display with the kids and their Mom, Sue. It was really fun. They had a list of things that you had to try to find in the display, and Tim being the Eye Spy Guy that he is had a ball!!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things they  had to find were 3 phone booths. Well, the kids had no idea what a phonebooth was!! So, we described it as a porta potty with windows!!!
> 
> They also had ornaments and displays made from all natural things..
> What a nice afternoon!! Now back to sewing!



Looks like a fun day and they are so cute!!



cogero said:


> Last night I made this shirt for DS. AFter I showed it to DH he thought we should put Js name on it so I did that today.



Very nice!



lovesdumbo said:


> Ellen-LOVE all your outfits-looks like you all had a magical trip-your DGD is so adorable!



Thanks!


babynala said:


> The clothes look even better live and in action.  Your DGD is beautiful and completes the dresses.  It looks like everyone had a great time and I'm glad she was able to enjoy the extra attention.  The Belle dress is beautiful and the BBB pictures are so cute.  I think it is great that the hair stays up for a few days after BBB, it makes getting ready in the morning just a bit easier.  That was a good idea to add the bows to her BBB hairstyle.  I love that picture of your DDG with Lilo and Stitch, her expression is so sweet.  All of your creations are wonderful and each our my favorite in their own way.



Thanks, I agree the outfits look better in action and she was a great little model for them!  I bought the bows without knowing how well they would end up working with her hair up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I know we are a Disney board and I will get back to Disney after this last post about Paris.

I didn't sleep well knowing that I had to be up at 1:45 am but I did squeak in a few hours.  I work every .50 to .75 minutes to check the time.  We got up, I went to my computer and DH was at his.  We both kept checking and at 2:10 am there was still nothing.  Then DH screamed that he was in.  He asked how is 53/55?  I had 2/4  both were front row dress circle.  I told him go!!!!!!!  and I ran up to his computer.  I gave him my present log in information as I had practiced with the site and set up log in account.  I think it was about 2:35 am when we both jumped up and down.  

We are 3 seats from the stage  Front row dress circle  For Jimmy Buffett in Paris

My dear friend from Germany had many problems and got row 15 in the balcony.  Still the Olympia Hall in Paris is a beautiful and historic venue with not a bad seat.  But I will be close enough to touch the stage!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

With the above being said, we opened a bottle of french red wine, talked to our friends in Germany and stayed up until 5 am.  I will not be sewing today.


----------



## MommyBell08

subbing


----------



## MommyBell08

froggy33 said:


> I've made one too.  Like a previous poster said I used HeatherSues embroidery.  I LOVE Ellenbennys by the way!!!



THIS IS SO CUTE! LOOOOVE IT!


----------



## froggy33

MommyBell08 said:


> THIS IS SO CUTE! LOOOOVE IT!


Thank you!  And welcome!


----------



## froggy33

Good afternoon all!!

More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well...it looks like I will be going back to Disney sooner than I thought....Disney just comped us 2 nights at a moderate for our problems we had last trip...hmmm....need to start planning!

Nini


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though i still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!




i love these!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!




So cute, I love these!


----------



## teresajoy

One of the things they  had to find were 3 phone booths. Well, the kids had no idea what a phonebooth was!! So, we described it as a porta potty with windows!!!:
What a nice afternoon!! Now back to sewing![/QUOTE]


That just made me laugh!!! I'm glad you had such a fun day! 


cogero said:


> Last night I made this shirt for DS. AFter I showed it to DH he thought we should put Js name on it so I did that today.



That is really cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I got a call earlier tonight from a really good friend...she just won a trip to Disneyland!!!
> 
> I'm so thrilled for her, she and her DH have had a couple of years of really bad luck, but hope this may be the begining of things getting better for her and the family.  She has 2 little boys, and I've already told her I plan on dressing them all for the trip!  She's hoping to be able to schedule it around her birthday, which is in March, so I'll have lots of time to sew and plan.



How exciting for her!!!! I'm so happy to hear when something good like that happens for people! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I know we are a Disney board and I will get back to Disney after this last post about Paris.
> 
> I didn't sleep well knowing that I had to be up at 1:45 am but I did squeak in a few hours.  I work every .50 to .75 minutes to check the time.  We got up, I went to my computer and DH was at his.  We both kept checking and at 2:10 am there was still nothing.  Then DH screamed that he was in.  He asked how is 53/55?  I had 2/4  both were front row dress circle.  I told him go!!!!!!!  and I ran up to his computer.  I gave him my present log in information as I had practiced with the site and set up log in account.  I think it was about 2:35 am when we both jumped up and down.
> 
> We are 3 seats from the stage  Front row dress circle  For Jimmy Buffett in Paris
> 
> My dear friend from Germany had many problems and got row 15 in the balcony.  Still the Olympia Hall in Paris is a beautiful and historic venue with not a bad seat.  But I will be close enough to touch the stage!



Have fun!!! 



MommyBell08 said:


> subbing



  Where abouts in Michigan are you? We are south of Kalamazoo. 



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!



I love the way these are turning out!



NiniMorris said:


> Well...it looks like I will be going back to Disney sooner than I thought....Disney just comped us 2 nights at a moderate for our problems we had last trip...hmmm....need to start planning!
> 
> Nini



What happened on your last trip? I'm glad they made it right for you!


----------



## billwendy

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!



THey are turning out GREAT!!! Good Job!!



NiniMorris said:


> Well...it looks like I will be going back to Disney sooner than I thought....Disney just comped us 2 nights at a moderate for our problems we had last trip...hmmm....need to start planning!
> 
> Nini



What happened Nini? that is awesome though!!

April- you crack me up!! Glad you go the tickets you wanted!! Hurray!!!

How's everyones to do list coming? Im hoping to get an Eagles and Phillies fleece embroidered tonight and have some fringe to cut. If I still have time I need to embroider Buzz on Tim's blanket!

Im so excited!! Someone volunteered to do Eye Spy bags for CHelsea!!! If anyone would have the chance (not shipping till 1/11/11) it would be so cool for Mom to have a tote or toiletry bag!!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!  
Erica


----------



## billwendy

2girlsmommy said:


> Erica



That is AWESOME!! How did you space it all so evenly!! She looks soo HAPPY Erica!!!!! YAY!!!! This board is what sucked me in too...


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone know where I can find a simple Cross design for my SFIL to embroider on fleece for him??????? Free is best - lol!!

We got our car back today!! Merry Christmas to us - lol!!! oh well I guess thats how it goes!!! A new engine for the Harrons!!! haha!!!


----------



## cogero

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!



This is just fabulous.



billwendy said:


> THey are turning out GREAT!!! Good Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyones to do list coming? Im hoping to get an Eagles and Phillies fleece embroidered tonight and have some fringe to cut. If I still have time I need to embroider Buzz on Tim's blanket!



Not to bad. I wrapped all the presents tonite and was able to applique 2 shirts for DS so he is up to 3. I need to work on HeatherSue's Secret Agent Oso Applique for him.

I am also now thinking he needs a Beast to go with DD's Belle Shirt and skirt for our Akerhaus dinner.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

ellenbenny said:


> Tuesday was Animal Kingdom day and we had an 8:15am breakfast at Tusker House.  It was only about 30 degrees this morning so our matching tees and outfit were all covered up!
> 
> But inside we were able to take off the jackets and at least see the outfits during breakfast.
> 
> Brrrrr!



We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.  

It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!

The step sisters LOVED DS's shirt!  They fought over him and Anastasia planted a big old pink lipstick kiss on his cheek.  






Lady Tremaine wasn't too excited about DD's dress. 






Loved Dining at Hollywood and Vine 





Epcot with Santa










Dinner at Ohana





Birthday lunch at Crystal Palace





Animal Kingdom





DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!





Lunch at CRT





I'll come back and post more later!  I am ready to hit the bed and try to recover from our vacation!


----------



## ireland_nicole

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica




Great job!  You should be really proud of yourself- but be prepared, this is super addicting LOL!

I really, really love the park outfits that have been posted, and the small world designs, and everything else!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.

First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:





Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:




the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy





Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...









And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.
> 
> It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!
> 
> The step sisters LOVED DS's shirt!  They fought over him and Anastasia planted a big old pink lipstick kiss on his cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremaine wasn't too excited about DD's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Dining at Hollywood and Vine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot with Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday lunch at Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come back and post more later!  I am ready to hit the bed and try to recover from our vacation!



Love the pictures!! We missed ya!! glad you had a great time!! Cant wait to hear more!!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!



Great Job!!! I love that Christmas pluto!!!! Where did you find the pattern for it?????? I want one!!! lol


----------



## mommy2mrb

MinnieVanMom - way to go on the tickets!!!! my DH surprised me one year with tickets to see him in WestPalmBeach FL, it was an small outside venue on a grassy hill...everyone had blankets, food, wine, etc. very laid back and the best concert I've ever been too, enjoy!

I love all the new outfits they are so dang adorable!


----------



## teresajoy

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica



Absolutely FANTASTIC!!!!!!! She is sure to be the hit of PJ day!!!! That is just beautiful! And, your daughter is sooo cute!!! She looks very happy! 


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come back and post more later!  I am ready to hit the bed and try to recover from our vacation!



Love the smolder!!!! And, is that you! I love seeing pictures of people!! All your outfits look so cute!!! Don't you just love the stepsisters! I think I could eat there every trip, they are so fun! I can't wait to see more of your pictures!



ireland_nicole said:


> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!



I love that carrier! And, the quilt looks good to me! 
What a cute bag!


----------



## teresajoy

I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape! 






it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!


----------



## NiniMorris

To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)

We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.

Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.  

To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.  

Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.

I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.  

I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)

Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)

We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.

Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)

And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)
> 
> We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.
> 
> Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.
> 
> To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.
> 
> Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.
> 
> I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.
> 
> Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)
> 
> And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear you had troubles this time around, that's a bummer!!  Yes, their food court is pretty awesome.  I've always wondered what it would be like to stay there...kinda makes me think my all-star stays aren't all that bad!


----------



## tricia

2girlsmommy said:


>



Great job.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>



Aww, aren't they sweet together.
Looks like a great time, and the customs all look great.



ireland_nicole said:


>



Love the Christmas outfit in pink.  And I see nothing wrong with your quilting, looks like you did a great job.



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!



Cute.  Now time to get her in the kitchen to bake up some treats.



NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)
> 
> We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.
> 
> Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.
> 
> To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.
> 
> Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.
> 
> I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.
> 
> Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)
> 
> And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.
> 
> 
> Nini



oh Nini, sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry about your vacation! While, it was good that they comped you a few days, it really doesn't completely make up for the bad service and problems you had. They need to make sure this kind of thing just doesn't happen to begin with. Or, take more steps at the time to make sure you are having a nice stay. To tell someone they have to stay in the lobby to change rooms???? That's really nuts.  I'm glad you were able to have a good time anyway, but I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Today we went to the Brandywine River Museum to see their train display with the kids and their Mom, Sue. It was really fun. They had a list of things that you had to try to find in the display, and Tim being the Eye Spy Guy that he is had a ball!!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things they  had to find were 3 phone booths. Well, the kids had no idea what a phonebooth was!! So, we described it as a porta potty with windows!!!
> 
> They also had ornaments and displays made from all natural things..
> What a nice afternoon!! Now back to sewing!


Looks like you had a fun day.  It is pretty funny to think that kids have no idea of what a pay phone is.  I feel bad for Superman.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I know we are a Disney board and I will get back to Disney after this last post about Paris.
> 
> I didn't sleep well knowing that I had to be up at 1:45 am but I did squeak in a few hours.  I work every .50 to .75 minutes to check the time.  We got up, I went to my computer and DH was at his.  We both kept checking and at 2:10 am there was still nothing.  Then DH screamed that he was in.  He asked how is 53/55?  I had 2/4  both were front row dress circle.  I told him go!!!!!!!  and I ran up to his computer.  I gave him my present log in information as I had practiced with the site and set up log in account.  I think it was about 2:35 am when we both jumped up and down.
> 
> We are 3 seats from the stage Front row dress circle  For Jimmy Buffett in Paris
> My dear friend from Germany had many problems and got row 15 in the balcony.  Still the Olympia Hall in Paris is a beautiful and historic venue with not a bad seat.  But I will be close enough to touch the stage!


Congrats!  



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!


These are coming out really nice.  



NiniMorris said:


> Well...it looks like I will be going back to Disney sooner than I thought....Disney just comped us 2 nights at a moderate for our problems we had last trip...hmmm....need to start planning!
> 
> Nini


Sorry you had such trouble on your trip but I'm glad you got a little something for your trouble.  Do you think your sewing machine can handle another trip to Disney?  



2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica


This is really cute and so is your DD.  It looks too nice to just wear to bed, I'm glad everyone at school will get to see it.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.
> 
> It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!
> 
> The step sisters LOVED DS's shirt!  They fought over him and Anastasia planted a big old pink lipstick kiss on his cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come back and post more later!  I am ready to hit the bed and try to recover from our vacation!


Great pictures.  Love the lipstick kiss and the pose with Flynn.  Your DD looks so pretty in her princess dress.  Your AK t-shirts are great, what a nice picture of the 3 of you.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!


I love the santa shirt and the fact that your DS requested it.  The quilt and doll carrier are really nice.  I think you did a wonderful job on the christmas outfit, the pink and blue are perfect.  



mommy2mrb said:


> MinnieVanMom - way to go on the tickets!!!! my DH surprised me one year with tickets to see him in WestPalmBeach FL, it was an small outside venue on a grassy hill...everyone had blankets, food, wine, etc. very laid back and the best concert I've ever been too, enjoy!
> 
> I love all the new outfits they are so dang adorable!


 



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!


The apron is really cute but I love Lydia's poses and expressions.  I love the snow in the bowl!!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!



They are all turning out so cute!  Can't wait to see what you make.



2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica



Wow...fantastic job for a first project!  Thats a lot of embroidering!!!



billwendy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a simple Cross design for my SFIL to embroider on fleece for him??????? Free is best - lol!!
> 
> We got our car back today!! Merry Christmas to us - lol!!! oh well I guess thats how it goes!!! A new engine for the Harrons!!! haha!!!



Try emblibrary.com.  I love that site!!  They have everything.

As for my to do list - I finished the girls Barbie dresses (pics to follow later)
and the 2 tshirts I was working on.  All I have left is a set of bath towels and about 10 more cup towels for gifts.  I might make it before Christmas yet.  However, I have my little ones from tomorrow night (when we go see the Nutcracker Ballet.....YAY!) until Monday afternoon, so obviously nothing but fun games, snuggling, and playing will happen until after the weekend.  Ha!





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.
> 
> It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!
> 
> The step sisters LOVED DS's shirt!  They fought over him and Anastasia planted a big old pink lipstick kiss on his cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot with Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!



Cute, cute, cute! Love the smolder!  And all of the outfits are darling.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!



Nicole - the tshirt is cute and I love the outfit for your DD.  I really like that it isn't traditional colors.  
The bitty baby bed is adorable.....love the colors.  And I want a purse....send one to me too!



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!



Teresa - this apron is really cute.  I made about 12 aprons this season but that may be a cute one for next year's projects.  I am so jealous of the snow.  It is 72 here in Houston today.  They say it will get colder today....all the way to the 40's.  Wow...nothing like your white Christmas you are having though.  Ha!


----------



## cogero

I have been working on Christmas and our trip every night. 

Here are some towels I made my sister for Christmas





and 2 more shirts for my son.









I think tonite I am going to finish my god son's present and a present for my Mom.

Then tomorrow I will make a list of what I need to finish for our trip.

I did wash shirts for doing Iron on transfers for the give before I left work. Trying to get all my ducks in a row so I can just pound out some projects.


----------



## ellenbenny

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica



SO cute, great job!  It is addicting, watch out!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.
> 
> It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!
> 
> The step sisters LOVED DS's shirt!  They fought over him and Anastasia planted a big old pink lipstick kiss on his cheek.
> 
> Lady Tremaine wasn't too excited about DD's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Dining at Hollywood and Vine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot with Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at Ohana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday lunch at Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS and Flynn giving the smolder!  HILARIOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come back and post more later!  I am ready to hit the bed and try to recover from our vacation!



I love everything, I wonder if we crossed paths?  I did see a few customs, but I never stopped anyone to talk about it.  Glad you had a good trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!



Everything looks great but I am most envious of the purse!



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!
> 
> it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!



So cute, both the apron and your daughter!



NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)
> 
> We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.
> 
> Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.
> 
> To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.
> 
> Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.
> 
> I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.
> 
> Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)
> 
> And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.
> 
> 
> Nini




So sorry you had such problems.  It's good that they are comping you, but they should have moved you right away when the water wasn't working correctly!


----------



## gcast1

teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's reversible. You can't see it very good in this picture, but I like the smile on Lyddie's face!



Adorable apron and model!  I'm not liking the snow in that picture as I'm headed up there to spend my last "White Christmas" in Michigan - woo hoo, my kids are FINALLY moving back to Texas.  I will miss Michigian as I love it up there but to have those grandkidlets within a 2-1/2 hour drive - priceless!


----------



## snikelfrizt

I have done something wrong!!
  I have the easy fit pant pattern....... measured my 2 year old at about 21" waist, thought I followed directions, I have sewn the crotch and the waist is like 15"........did I miss something?? Help please, I have 5 more of these to make   Thanks


----------



## jessica52877

snikelfrizt said:


> I have done something wrong!!
> I have the easy fit pant pattern....... measured my 2 year old at about 21" waist, thought I followed directions, I have sewn the crotch and the waist is like 15"........did I miss something?? Help please, I have 5 more of these to make   Thanks



Did you cut two of each piece out and then sew them together? Or sew the legs together instead of the crotch (not sure how big that would end up). I'll be cutting a pair in a minute so I'll see.


----------



## snikelfrizt

No I cut 2 pieces and sewed them together to make what looks to be a pair of pants lol


----------



## snikelfrizt

I see what you are saying now is the bottom block the waistline? It is the bigger of the 2


----------



## jessica52877

snikelfrizt said:


> No I cut 2 pieces and sewed them together to make what looks to be a pair of pants lol



My assumption just because most of us have done it is that you sewed them upside down. On the smaller sizes it is REALLY easy to do! I am done eating my brownie batter  now, so let me go and cut and see what happens if I would do it upside down.


----------



## teresajoy

snikelfrizt said:


> No I cut 2 pieces and sewed them together to make what looks to be a pair of pants lol



I'm betting you did what most of us have done and sewed them upside down like Jessica said. 



jessica52877 said:


> My assumption just because most of us have done it is that you sewed them upside down. On the smaller sizes it is REALLY easy to do! I am done eating my brownie batter  now, so let me go and cut and see what happens if I would do it upside down.



Brownie batter, yummy.... I'm trying to make Rosemary Onion bread. But, I'm not eating the batter. Well, ok, I did lick a little bit off my fingers, it was pretty good. 

Here's the recipe, Snubie shared it with me:
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/print-recipe/27855/#sizeFP


----------



## snikelfrizt

Now that I am looking at it , it makes sense. Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## jessica52877

snikelfrizt said:


> I see what you are saying now is the bottom block the waistline? It is the bigger of the 2



Okay, I just measured, the top waist area on mine is 14 inches across (one pieces) so sewn together will be 28. I made the size 1, it was the first pattern piece I found and they are all so close I knew I would be good. At most it can only be off an inch from your pattern piece. 

So, two more thoughts. Did you cut on the fold when you cut your pieces? And did they print out at 100% and not shrink? My pattern pieces measures 7 inches across the top. 

Worst case scenario, can you post a picture? I am just trying to think of all the possibilities. The block that is by itself is for the cuff.


----------



## teresajoy

snikelfrizt said:


> Now that I am looking at it , it makes sense. Glad I am not the only one.


Your next mission will be to cut the fabric upside down so that it looks the right way when your child is looking down at it!


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I'm betting you did what most of us have done and sewed them upside down like Jessica said.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie batter, yummy.... I'm trying to make Rosemary Onion bread. But, I'm not eating the batter. Well, ok, I did lick a little bit off my fingers, it was pretty good.
> 
> Here's the recipe, Snubie shared it with me:
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/print-recipe/27855/#sizeFP



Let me know how they taste, better yet, just send me one, no blue cheese though please!


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> Here's the recipe, Snubie shared it with me:
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/print-recipe/27855/#sizeFP



I love The Pioneer Woman. I bet it will be great


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a simple Cross design for my SFIL to embroider on fleece for him??????? Free is best - lol!!
> 
> We got our car back today!! Merry Christmas to us - lol!!! oh well I guess thats how it goes!!! A new engine for the Harrons!!! haha!!!


Wendy, I am so glad you got the engine for your car.  I use a site but don't know the name off the top of my head, will send a PM.



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!


Wow girl you have been busy.  I love your work and the quilt is very nice!  Perfection piecing is very very hard.  I thought the doll carrier was a beach bag, it is adorable.



NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)
> 
> We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.
> 
> Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.
> 
> To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.
> 
> Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.
> 
> I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.
> 
> Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)
> 
> And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, we have the same stroller and it is huge!  We have to make room for it in our room each trip and going in the elevator, well forget it, it takes up the entire place.  Where do you put yours?  I would hate to leave it outside the room and risk it being taken  I am so happy Disney made it right for you.  We also had to wait for over an hour at POFQ once for our handicap room.  It was a nightmare.  Sorry for all that happen and CSR is a super resort and one of my favorites for CS and rooms.



cogero said:


> I have been working on Christmas and our trip every night.
> 
> Here are some towels I made my sister for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 more shirts for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tonite I am going to finish my god son's present and a present for my Mom.
> 
> Then tomorrow I will make a list of what I need to finish for our trip.
> 
> I did wash shirts for doing Iron on transfers for the give before I left work. Trying to get all my ducks in a row so I can just pound out some projects.


You are really doing a super job!  The towels are so pretty.  Good luck with the rest of the presents.


jessica52877 said:


> My assumption just because most of us have done it is that you sewed them upside down. On the smaller sizes it is REALLY easy to do! I am done eating my brownie batter  now, so let me go and cut and see what happens if I would do it upside down.



We have all been there.  Brownies sound great, I made some yesterday just to lick the batter.  Today is chocolate chip cookie dough.  I am so bad.


----------



## ms_mckenna

So now I am confused lol. To bad I didnt come on 2 hours ago when I was cutting and doing size 2 pants sigh. 

That onion bread looks awesome Teresa. 

I got all the little kids christmas jammies finished today. We are going to see lights tonight and they traditionally wear jammies. I did not finish my oldest ones because neither would let me get a measurement... I will get a picture tonight. They are simple easy fits and a tee I am kind of wishing I would have given a night gown a try for EE. Oh well next year 

BTW I want to make the boys some sort of bags. They are obsessed with putting their race cars in zippie bags and closing them etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> Your next mission will be to cut the fabric upside down so that it looks the right way when your child is looking down at it!



That is definitely my most recent trick!


----------



## AlternateEgo

ms_mckenna said:


> BTW I want to make the boys some sort of bags. They are obsessed with putting their race cars in zippie bags and closing them etc. Any suggestions?



If you can crochet, my sister makes some adorable bags with drawstrings...


----------



## SallyfromDE

2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica



I think it's darling. Let us know what the kids thought from school. Your DD is adorable. 



NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...we have a SN son.  We ordered a SN stroller to use as a wheelchair for him.  We asked for a ground floor (he doesn't like elevators!) close tot he parking lot.  (the Liberty Stroller is HUGE!  There is no way we could leave it in the room over night!)
> 
> We got a 2nd floor room as far away from the parking lot as possible!  They basically said take it or leave it....in not very good English.
> 
> Our first morning there, we discovered NO HOT WATER, and terrible water pressure!  The shower was a trickle.
> 
> To fix the water problem, they had to close our only sidewalk to the parking lot...boarded it up, dug it up, fixed the water pipe, replace the cement, then had to let the cement cure for two days before they re-opened the sidewalk on our last day.
> 
> Complaining to front desk got us NOWHERE!  So I sent my TA an email.  She contacted the front desk manager.  They gave us an autographed picture of Mickey and Minnie and three partially deflated helium balloons.  (the balloons were completely deflated by morning).  No apology, just these items in our room when we returned from MVMCP.
> 
> I sent a very thoughtful email to Disney and forgot about it.  Last night I got a nice call from Fiona at Disney.  She was full of apologies and then gave me the comped rooms.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to ever hear back from Disney.  It was more of a way for me to let go my anger over the only un-magical part of the trip.  (but cranky, SMELLY kids are not a great way to spend the vacation!  LOL)
> 
> Hubby said they should have done more...it was 5 days of inconvenience.  (in fact, had it not been that we were doing MVMCP on the last day, we would have left...it was THAT bad!)
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.
> 
> Now, in their defense I will say...1-the CM checking us in did not speak enough English to understand that we were requesting the room for handicapped reasons (and it was on our original room request and was confirmed by our TA three days before we arrived); 2- they DID give us the option of waiting for another room (but they already had my DIL in tears at that point...the CM told her she would have to wait for 3 or 4 hours and could not leave the lobby while we were waiting!) and 3- the food court was phenomenal!  (where else can you get a steak for a CS meal?)
> 
> And we were able to spend the whole day at the parks and not worry about the room issue until we went back each night!  The convenience of where CSR is located also is a big plus!  We really do love this resort.
> 
> 
> Nini



You certainly did better then I got. Not that I asked for anything. Just let them know I had a problem. It was acouple of years ago, and the roomwas a mess. Baby formula down the front of the bureau, until I cleaned it. A hole in the wall, a broken safe and the phone didn't work. I stopped at GS serveral times but they were so busy, I just thought my time was more valueable. So I wrote a letter when I got back. Got a phone call from some executive and she was very apologetic. I thought it was taken care of. Then on another board, someone was posting how they got free passes when all she did was write a letter about why the characters didn't have holiday wear on. And it was the same executive. Apparently it's more imporant to appease someone concerned about the Disney character dress code, then someone in a room that should have been condemed. I wrote a follow up letter, just asking if my issue had indeed been addressed. I was concerned that I was just getting lip service. I came home from work to a nasty message on the recorder about how they followed Disney 's guidelines and I should have had my problem addressed while I was there instead of waiting until I got home.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Now that I have looked at all that was created while I was gone....I love them all!!!  Great jobs!!

Nini, how awful!!!  I am glad they are comping you now but 5 days of no showers at Disney would have had me over the edge!!!!!!

Teresa, love the apron -- and most especially the model!!!



teresajoy said:


> Love the smolder!!!! And, is that you! I love seeing pictures of people!! All your outfits look so cute!!! Don't you just love the stepsisters! I think I could eat there every trip, they are so fun! I can't wait to see more of your pictures!



Thanks!!  He kept doing the smolder the rest of the trip.  Then he would ask me...."Mom, are you weak in the knees?"  So So cute!!   And yes, that is me!!!   We (except DD) love the stepsisters!!!



tricia said:


> Awww, aren't they sweet together.
> Looks like a great time, and the customs all look great.



Thanks!!  They DO love each other--they don't always show it!!!!



babynala said:


> Great pictures.  Love the lipstick kiss and the pose with Flynn.  Your DD looks so pretty in her princess dress.  Your AK t-shirts are great, what a nice picture of the 3 of you.



Thanks!!  He loved the kiss!!  And he and Flynn were up to no good the entire visit.  DS was one of the few boys in line when we were so I think Flynn was enjoying the visit.   



Granna4679 said:


> Love the smolder!  And all of the outfits are darling.  [\QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything, I wonder if we crossed paths?  I did see a few customs, but I never stopped anyone to talk about it.  Glad you had a good trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I wondered too!!  I saw one custom at HS -- it was Heather's design of the Steamboat Mickey and "It was all started by a Mouse."  I talk to the mom and she said she did the dress but her sister did the embroidery.
Click to expand...


----------



## jessica52877

ms_mckenna said:


> So now I am confused lol. To bad I didnt come on 2 hours ago when I was cutting and doing size 2 pants sigh.
> 
> That onion bread looks awesome Teresa.
> 
> I got all the little kids christmas jammies finished today. We are going to see lights tonight and they traditionally wear jammies. I did not finish my oldest ones because neither would let me get a measurement... I will get a picture tonight. They are simple easy fits and a tee I am kind of wishing I would have given a night gown a try for EE. Oh well next year
> 
> BTW I want to make the boys some sort of bags. They are obsessed with putting their race cars in zippie bags and closing them etc. Any suggestions?



How many cars do they like to carry? I always thought of taking a crayon roll up and turning it into a car roll up, but 2x the size, but not 2x as long. Does that make sense? It does in my head atleast!  Carla made one of her bags, I need check the name of it, and made it a car carrier for Louie. It was really cute.



ellenbenny said:


> That is definitely my most recent trick!



Dallas Christmas penguin pj's I made 2 years ago I was sure to do that with! I wanted to make sure he got a GREAT view of the penguins! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I think it's darling. Let us know what the kids thought from school. Your DD is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did better then I got. Not that I asked for anything. Just let them know I had a problem. It was acouple of years ago, and the roomwas a mess. Baby formula down the front of the bureau, until I cleaned it. A hole in the wall, a broken safe and the phone didn't work. I stopped at GS serveral times but they were so busy, I just thought my time was more valueable. So I wrote a letter when I got back. Got a phone call from some executive and she was very apologetic. I thought it was taken care of. Then on another board, someone was posting how they got free passes when all she did was write a letter about why the characters didn't have holiday wear on. And it was the same executive. Apparently it's more imporant to appease someone concerned about the Disney character dress code, then someone in a room that should have been condemed. I wrote a follow up letter, just asking if my issue had indeed been addressed. I was concerned that I was just getting lip service. I came home from work to a nasty message on the recorder about how they followed Disney 's guidelines and I should have had my problem addressed while I was there instead of waiting until I got home.



I can't say that we have ever had a major issue at Disney thank goodness. I know we have had little ones that give me a few hours and I am over it but on our first cruise we ever went on the water would only trickle out of the faucet and shower. We had never been before so had no idea. My aunt was with us though and before dinner she noticed so we called and they had to come and fix the stupid thing. They were in our room 2 days straight and each night until like midnight! For some reason my mom didn't want to change rooms though because they eventually offered that up. It wasn't to anything better though. I think that is why no one wanted to make an effort.

I love hearing disney issue stories though! Although I hate that whatever happened.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, we have the same stroller and it is huge!  We have to make room for it in our room each trip and going in the elevator, well forget it, it takes up the entire place.  Where do you put yours?  I would hate to leave it outside the room and risk it being taken  I am so happy Disney made it right for you.  We also had to wait for over an hour at POFQ once for our handicap room.  It was a nightmare.  Sorry for all that happen and CSR is a super resort and one of my favorites for CS and rooms.



We have a large truck with a hard cover over the bed.  (you know the ones with a back seat.) Doesn't get great gas mileage, but is tons more comfortable on long trips than my mini van!  

We even tried to fold it up to take up less space...but it was too big for the room.  We had to carry him to the room each night, unless we wanted to take another trip out to the parking lot.  He weighs 95 pounds...I am still only allowed to lift 30 pounds...so it became Daddy's decision to carry or make the extra trip.

Which I guess explains why having a ground floor room close to the parking lot is so important to us!  He will not do elevators!  So we had to carry him up the stairs.  At least they didn't put us on the third floor!

I really only wrote Disney because I needed to vent.  If their attitude had been better I would have let the whole thing go with my complaint to the manager.  She originally asked me if I thought my son would enjoy eating at the castle...I told her we had done that the night before...so she was out of ideas.  I guess three deflated balloons and Mickey and Minnie's autograph had the same 'value' to her!  LOL

But over all...I still love CSR.  But we are seriously thinking of POFQ this next trip.  Now if the school would just hurry and release their calendar for next year I could start planning!

Does any one have any ideas on how to get a tween to wear customs to the park?  I'm not above bribery....doesn't she understand that this is half my fun!

Nini


----------



## lovesdumbo

froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!


Those are so great!!! Can't wait to see the outfit!



2girlsmommy said:


> Ok!  I DID it!  My daughter asked me last Thursday to make her a nightgown for PJ day @ school.  Now, I've only ever sewn Easy Fits, but when she asked I just couldn't turn down those cute little eyes.  She even had it all planned out with what she wanted me to applique on it!  So I bought all of Heathersue's princesses and got to sewing and here is the finished product--just in time! PJ day is tomorrow!  Bella loves it and I am so proud of myself.  I am also SO thankful to you guys.  I never really had a hobby that I enjoyed doing or that I found rewarding other than reading.  I've had this machine for 2 years but I only really got it to hem and maybe monogram stuff.  But, then I found this board and through your encouragement I tried one pattern and then another and now I feel so confident in myself!  THANK YOU!
> Erica


So adorable!  We knew you could do it! I bet she was a huge hit!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  Animal Kingdom


Love all your outfits! Looks like you had a great trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!


WOW!  Love  all of it!  Love Santa Pluto, love the Believe outfit, love the doll carrier, the quilt looks awesome, and what's not to love about your D&B!




teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something last week! Here is Lyddie in the new Betsey Apron from Sis Boom. It's really cute ans sews up quickly if you don't make bias tape!


So cute BUT....how/when did Lydia get so BIG?



NiniMorris said:


> To those that asked what happened on our Nov/Dec trip...
> 
> We still LOVE CSR (and have stayed there multiple times)but we are thinking about POFQ this next trip.


Sorry for all your problems! 

I like POFQ-like how compact it is but I did have a problem there.  We are a family of 5 and traveled with another couple.  We had requested connecting rooms but didn't get them at check in so I told them I wasn't sure how my DS would feel about staying with our friends without a connecting room.  I wasn't demanding it but wanted them to try to find us one.  The manager comes over and gets on the phone to the room assignor.  I hear her say "yeah, I see those but I don't want to give them those".  She goes out back and the original CM comes back to say she found us connecting rooms but they aren't ready.  We went to Epcot and call later to get the room numbers.  We left Epcot just before 9pm and get back to the resort exhausted and go find our rooms.  One room has the door open with NO furniture, and the carpet all pulled up.  The connecting room has about 5 rooms worth of furniture jammed in it. We go the desk and the new CM on duty very quickly assigns us water view connecting rooms.  

The next day I saw that the same manager was on duty so I go to tell her what happened and she laughed at me.  Then she tells me it wasn't her fault.  Maintenance told her those rooms were OK. I was furious at her reaction but decided I really couldn't waste any more energy or valuable trip time on it so I wrote a letter when I got home.  I asked why the person trying to deliver my ME bags hadn't notified the front desk so they could have had our luggage in a new room?  They could have handled it so much better. I got a call from the executive office and they refunded me 1/2 a night for our inconvenience.




cogero said:


> I have been working on Christmas and our trip every night.
> 
> Here are some towels I made my sister for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 more shirts for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tonite I am going to finish my god son's present and a present for my Mom.
> 
> Then tomorrow I will make a list of what I need to finish for our trip.
> 
> I did wash shirts for doing Iron on transfers for the give before I left work. Trying to get all my ducks in a row so I can just pound out some projects.


Great job!  I bet your sister will love her towels! 



ms_mckenna said:


> BTW I want to make the boys some sort of bags. They are obsessed with putting their race cars in zippie bags and closing them etc. Any suggestions?


I saw a tutorial for a rollup like thing-like the crayon rollups but big enough slots to hold toys.  I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## weluvdizne

I have been lurking since my last post on this thread late last winter.  I'm back now.  I have been loving every single beautiful thing you have all made.  WOW!  Gorgeous work - all of you!  

All of the recent and upcoming trips have me really excited about our trip next year!  We have not been since fall 2009, which really isn't that long ago, but seems like forever!  I've been making mental notes of things I have seen and loved.  I'm sure I'll have lots of questions to ask once I start working on trip stuff.  I wish I had a magic view to the future to see how much the kids will grow in the next 9 months!  Wishful thinking.  

First, though, I must complete the projects at hand - and QUICK!  I am making huge stockings for my kids.  The boys have a preprinted Thomas the Tank Engine stocking which has a finished length of 29 inches.  I told my husband that we could put the baby in there and I think he'd disappear!  I am in the process of using that pattern to make one for my daughter that has Dora on one side and Ariel on the other side.  I am also making them each a Care Bear shape pillow, which I just have to hand stitch the opening closed on all three.  Those projects are tricky since I have to do them all while the kids are sleeping.  The big project I have to get done is the quilt I am making for my parents.  I have one piece to sew on to the back side and then it is ready to be sandwiched together.  I have never made a quilt before, so this is an adventure for me, but they are so hard to shop for, and I know they will appreciate my effort with this quilt.    In addition to all this, my son asked me to make him a flannel pillowcase, and just yesterday, my daughter asked me to make her a Christmas dress.  How could I say no?  My husband said I better not start any more sewing projects.  I told him I have to do it.  I get so sad when I see you all talking about your girls who no longer want to wear dresses or the kids who don't want customs at all.  I need to do this now, while she is still young!  Who needs sleep - it's over-rated!

I need to load my camera card on the computer so I can post pix of the older two kids' Halloween costumes and a pic of the baby!  

I am totally loving seeing all the Christmas gifts you are all creating.  It's keeping me inspired!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's a car cozie tutorial:
http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html

Here's a cute one:  http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2010/07/car-roll-and-mat-with-riley-blake.html 

And another cute one:  http://kojodesigns.blogspot.com/2010/03/kojotutorial-favorite-things-caddy.html


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> BTW I want to make the boys some sort of bags. They are obsessed with putting their race cars in zippie bags and closing them etc. Any suggestions?



If you have an embroidery machine I saw a case that says it will hold some matchbox cars that is made in the hoop.

http://moosebstitchin.net/toy_cases_1.htm


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 !!! Cheryl, I got the blankets today, thank you so much, they are very cute!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> If you have an embroidery machine I saw a case that says it will hold some matchbox cars that is made in the hoop.
> 
> http://moosebstitchin.net/toy_cases_1.htm


That is cute!  What is in the hoop?  there is a challenge right now on my yahoo group for in the hoop but I am just so busy with Christmas and the JB thing.


----------



## ms_mckenna

AlternateEgo said:


> If you can crochet, my sister makes some adorable bags with drawstrings...


I wish I could  



jessica52877 said:


> How many cars do they like to carry? I always thought of taking a crayon roll up and turning it into a car roll up, but 2x the size, but not 2x as long. Does that make sense? It does in my head atleast!  Carla made one of her bags, I need check the name of it, and made it a car carrier for Louie. It was really cute.


I really like that one. What is the pattern? They carry as many as will fit in the zippie bag. It is like a strange thing with them lol. 



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a car cozie tutorial:
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> Here's a cute one:  http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2010/07/car-roll-and-mat-with-riley-blake.html
> 
> And another cute one:  http://kojodesigns.blogspot.com/2010/03/kojotutorial-favorite-things-caddy.html


Oh some GREAT ones! I def want to make those for their bags to take with us out and about! Thank you! 



ellenbenny said:


> If you have an embroidery machine I saw a case that says it will hold some matchbox cars that is made in the hoop.
> 
> http://moosebstitchin.net/toy_cases_1.htm


I do not have one  I cannot wait to do in the hoop stuff! 





Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up


----------



## lovestosew

Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread.... 

Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give, 

 I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)






and the headband to match the sleeping beauty






allison's give











Iron on tshirts





working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...






I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...

back to sewing 

Just for show...

a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!






Linnette


----------



## billwendy

Adorable Callie!!! your crew is so CUTE!!

Okay - a few gifts done - 

For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)





And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)





So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I have an Emily asleep on me so I can't quote. 

Linnette you seriously amaze me! Your dresses are amazing I am in awe! 

Thanks Wendy I LOVE how the blanket turned out!!!! It is so cute!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Linnette!!!  Welcome back!  I've been thinking about you...found my last PM to you recently...but didn't want to bother you.  Hope things are better for you now.

Simple slip on dress?  Umm, ok...anyone else think she's underplaying that?  Girlfriend, you do amazing "simple" stuff!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I am really loving seeing everything! The outfits from recent trips are just amazing! Yes, really AMAZING!!! Dallas wore his Pluto shirt to school today! This is year 3 of wearing it! Oh, how I love things fit forever except I am running out of room for our vacation shirts! 

The Christmas gifts are all so cute! Wendy, your stuff looks AWESOME! It looks so professional like it came from a store kind of, because if you tell me that I kind of don't like it, makes me think it looks like I went out and bought it! LOL! But those things stitched out GREAT!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Linnette!!!  Welcome back!  I've been thinking about you...found my last PM to you recently...but didn't want to bother you.  Hope things are better for you now.
> 
> Simple slip on dress?  Umm, ok...anyone else think she's underplaying that?  Girlfriend, you do amazing "simple" stuff!!!



Uh, yes! Totally agree with all that was said there. Linnette, your stuff is always beyond FABULOUS! And the "simple stuff" just amazes me too!




ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up



So, just a though, next time you double up don't use such cute expensive fabric for the lining. I can't wait to see the big kids pj's!


----------



## cogero

Running out the door to work but wanted to say just amazing work.

I am in awe of everyone's work. I am teaching myself. I think after Christmas I will tackle Easy Fit pants and bowling shirts. When I am not stressed about a trip and holidays.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Jessica hind site lol! I know now!  
The easy fits are SUPER easy! Love them! 
Linette I just saw you said you are doing a tute? For which dress? I would LOVE one!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> aboveH20 !!! Cheryl, I got the blankets today, thank you so much, they are very cute!!




You're welcome.  My husband's best friend from seminary is currently in Haiti for six months.  He was also there during the earthquake, but quite a ways away from the center of action.

I'm glad your blanket project got such a good reception.  (It was my fist time using fleece, it's sooooooo soft  .)


----------



## snubie

teresajoy said:


> i'm betting you did what most of us have done and sewed them upside down like jessica said.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownie batter, yummy.... I'm trying to make rosemary onion bread. But, i'm not eating the batter. Well, ok, i did lick a little bit off my fingers, it was pretty good.
> 
> here's the recipe, snubie shared it with me:
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/print-recipe/27855/#sizefp



yummy!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is cute!  What is in the hoop?  there is a challenge right now on my yahoo group for in the hoop but I am just so busy with Christmas and the JB thing.



It just means that you are able to complete the whole project on your embroidery machine, usually with little to no other sewing required.


----------



## kaleighmariesmom

can anyone tell me where to get plain white shirt for kids to add things to it? I have tried walmart but cant find any there. I am not sure where else to look. thanks


----------



## cogero

For T-shirt material I have had luck and Walmart and Target though the Target ones for Girls have Stretch.

If all else fails I order from Jiffy Shirts.


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up



The pjs and your kids are so adorable!  Can't wait to see the rest of them.



lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love all of your work and like others have said, none looks simple to make, maybe simple to wear?  Would love any tutorial or patterns you are willing to share, your work always looks so professional!



billwendy said:


> Adorable Callie!!! your crew is so CUTE!!
> 
> Okay - a few gifts done -
> 
> For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!




Love the soft cuddly fleece jackets and blankets.  They look great!


----------



## ellenbenny

kaleighmariesmom said:


> can anyone tell me where to get plain white shirt for kids to add things to it? I have tried walmart but cant find any there. I am not sure where else to look. thanks



In my area I would look at Joann Fabrics, Michael's or AC Moore.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Love Love Love this stuff!  My iron ons alwasy look like iron ons!  Those don't! Beautiful!  I also love your Mickey head ballons with the rick rak, I love that you took it one step further!  Very inspirational--Especially because I have a 4x4 and now I see ways to fill a shirt even with a small hoop!  I would love any tut's that you are willing to share!!!
Erica


----------



## 2girlsmommy

billwendy said:


> That is AWESOME!! How did you space it all so evenly!! She looks soo HAPPY Erica!!!!! YAY!!!! This board is what sucked me in too...





ireland_nicole said:


> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...



Wendy, I have to tell you I was soo dissappointed that you didn't comment...especially because you commented on stuff posted right after mine!  Somehow I totally missed it!    I went back to look at something and then saw your post under mine!   My daughter was thrilled and she said nobody believed her that her mommy made it!  So when I went to pick her up, she kept saying tell them mommy, tell them you made it! The princesses really aren't spaced very well, I started measuring for the first few and then I forgot on one and from that point I just said, I'll eyeball and it and be happy!  
IrelandNIcole, How hard was it to modify the baby carrier?  I'm wondering if I can modify for 18" dolls...I'm  just learning to _follow_ a pattern, the thought of modifying one scares me!


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> You're welcome.  My husband's best friend from seminary is currently in Haiti for six months.  He was also there during the earthquake, but quite a ways away from the center of action.
> 
> I'm glad your blanket project got such a good reception.  (It was my fist time using fleece, it's sooooooo soft  .)



thanks again, I was so happy we got so many blankets and so quickly too! you ladies here ROCK!!!

what a wonderful thing your DH BF is doing, happy to hear he wasn't injured during the earthquake!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, you know you are just amazing and have a God given talent!



billwendy said:


> For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!


Wendy, those are just great gifts, I love the cute blankets and you all are such huge Eagles fan.



cogero said:


> Running out the door to work but wanted to say just amazing work.
> 
> I am in awe of everyone's work. I am teaching myself. I think after Christmas I will tackle Easy Fit pants and bowling shirts. When I am not stressed about a trip and holidays.


You are doing so well on learning.  When you are ready ask me about the bowling shirt, I have made every mistake known.



aboveH20 said:


> You're welcome.  My husband's best friend from seminary is currently in Haiti for six months.  He was also there during the earthquake, but quite a ways away from the center of action.
> 
> I'm glad your blanket project got such a good reception.  (It was my fist time using fleece, it's sooooooo soft  .)


Glad your friend was safe.  I hope the people of Haiti can rebuild and get their homes and lives back.



ellenbenny said:


> It just means that you are able to complete the whole project on your embroidery machine, usually with little to no other sewing required.


Thank you so very much, I am still learning.



kaleighmariesmom said:


> can anyone tell me where to get plain white shirt for kids to add things to it? I have tried walmart but cant find any there. I am not sure where else to look. thanks


Jiffy shirts.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up


Ok, those kids are adorable and the jammies too.  I used NBC sheets to make quilt for DD and jammies, no photos till after Christmas.


----------



## miprender

I am back from our short trip. We had so many comments on our shirts. All the CMs liked them. I was surprised that they had noticed them that much. 

Our first day I saw someone with some custom shirts and asked them if they made them but they said a friend had made them for the family. Otherwise I never saw any other customs, but like some other posters we had our jackets on 

I will post pictures later.

PS Love everything I saw. Especially the picture with the step sisters and the little boy. DS5 is still in shock from his first encounter with them when he was 4


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> I came home from work to a nasty message on the recorder about how they followed Disney 's guidelines and I should have had my problem addressed while I was there instead of waiting until I got home.



THAT is CRAZY!!! I can't believe they treated you so badly, that is totally unacceptable!


lovesdumbo said:


> So cute BUT....how/when did Lydia get so BIG?
> 
> 
> The next day I saw that the same manager was on duty so I go to tell her what happened and she laughed at me.  Then she tells me it wasn't her fault.  Maintenance told her those rooms were OK. I was furious at her reaction but decided I really couldn't waste any more energy or valuable trip time on it so I wrote a letter when I got home.  I asked why the person trying to deliver my ME bags hadn't notified the front desk so they could have had our luggage in a new room?  They could have handled it so much better. I got a call from the executive office and they refunded me 1/2 a night for our inconvenience.



I thought the same thing when I was looking at those pictures of Lyddie! She has grown up more than I have noticed lately!! 

And, wow, about that room! That is just insane!! And, for the manager to act like it was no big deal???? geesh!  Some of these CMs need a little bit more training! 



lovestosew said:


> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, you are amazing!!! You make such beautiful things!! I love that little Vida!!! What is it for?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Simple slip on dress?  Umm, ok...anyone else think she's underplaying that?  Girlfriend, you do amazing "simple" stuff!!!



My EXACT thoughts!!! 



cogero said:


> Running out the door to work but wanted to say just amazing work.
> 
> I am in awe of everyone's work. I am teaching myself. I think after Christmas I will tackle Easy Fit pants and bowling shirts. When I am not stressed about a trip and holidays.



I was going to tell you to ask April if she had any questions with the bowling shirt, but I see she already offered!  



kaleighmariesmom said:


> can anyone tell me where to get plain white shirt for kids to add things to it? I have tried walmart but cant find any there. I am not sure where else to look. thanks



Depending on how nice they need to be, you could pick up a package of white undershirts in the underwear section of the store. Some of those are actually fairly nice.


----------



## weluvdizne

Hi, I am trying to post pix to the big give board of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother, but can't figure out how to do this.  I have the pic in "my pictures" on my computer and just can't get it to transfer.  Please help.  Thank you!

Nevermind, I got a photobucket account and uploaded from there.  Seems to have worked.


----------



## weluvdizne

I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!




Sorry it's so huge.

Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.


----------



## ms_mckenna

kaleighmariesmom said:


> can anyone tell me where to get plain white shirt for kids to add things to it? I have tried walmart but cant find any there. I am not sure where else to look. thanks


I have picked them up at Target even Old Navy occasionally. 


ellenbenny said:


> The pjs and your kids are so adorable!  Can't wait to see the rest of them.


Ha thanks me too lol. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, those kids are adorable and the jammies too.  I used NBC sheets to make quilt for DD and jammies, no photos till after Christmas.


Thanks so much  
Is the NBC fabric thick or see through? I was really debating ordering it to make the boys shorts this summer and DD a dress or something. 



miprender said:


> I am back from our short trip. We had so many comments on our shirts. All the CMs liked them. I was surprised that they had noticed them that much.
> 
> Our first day I saw someone with some custom shirts and asked them if they made them but they said a friend had made them for the family. Otherwise I never saw any other customs, but like some other posters we had our jackets on
> 
> I will post pictures later.
> 
> PS Love everything I saw. Especially the picture with the step sisters and the little boy. DS5 is still in shock from his first encounter with them when he was 4


Can't wait to see! 



weluvdizne said:


> I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so huge.
> 
> Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.


It is so cute! I love the fabric!


----------



## saraheeyore

weluvdizne said:


> I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so huge.
> 
> Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.



*sings* bob the builder.can we fix it. bob the builder.yes we can


----------



## ireland_nicole

Thanks Ladies- I really appreciate your comments and feedback!  The doll carrier especially was fun- and thanks for telling me my quilting is not terrible- of course, I have to look at it close up LOL!

Teresa Joy- Don't know how I lost the photo, but I love the apron, and the picture is Awesome!!  I can't believe how big she's getting!



NiniMorris said:


> We have a large truck with a hard cover over the bed.  (you know the ones with a back seat.) Doesn't get great gas mileage, but is tons more comfortable on long trips than my mini van!
> 
> We even tried to fold it up to take up less space...but it was too big for the room.  We had to carry him to the room each night, unless we wanted to take another trip out to the parking lot.  He weighs 95 pounds...I am still only allowed to lift 30 pounds...so it became Daddy's decision to carry or make the extra trip.
> 
> Which I guess explains why having a ground floor room close to the parking lot is so important to us!  He will not do elevators!  So we had to carry him up the stairs.  At least they didn't put us on the third floor!
> 
> I really only wrote Disney because I needed to vent.  If their attitude had been better I would have let the whole thing go with my complaint to the manager.  She originally asked me if I thought my son would enjoy eating at the castle...I told her we had done that the night before...so she was out of ideas.  I guess three deflated balloons and Mickey and Minnie's autograph had the same 'value' to her!  LOL
> 
> But over all...I still love CSR.  But we are seriously thinking of POFQ this next trip.  Now if the school would just hurry and release their calendar for next year I could start planning!
> 
> Does any one have any ideas on how to get a tween to wear customs to the park?  I'm not above bribery....doesn't she understand that this is half my fun!
> 
> Nini


First of all, great minds think alike; My first thought was bribery LOL.  Maybe you could work out a compromise?  She pics the style, but the theme works w/ the family; or just shirts some days, etc?  I thought based on dimensions that the Liberty was about the same size as the city classic double (a little shorter, narrower, slightly higher- but similar) and was hoping I could handle it- now I'm having doubts...hmm.  I'm so sorry for your experience, it sounds awful!


ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up


So, so, so cute!


lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


First off- missed you!!!  Second, I want to sew like you when I grow up!  Third, if you ever do a pattern for a doll size "vida" I would pay anything, anything I tell you- I love that pattern for Caitie but can't figure out how to make it fit her AG dolls or bitty baby.


billwendy said:


> Adorable Callie!!! your crew is so CUTE!!
> 
> Okay - a few gifts done -
> 
> For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!



Love 'em- the blanket is sooooo adorable!


2girlsmommy said:


> IrelandNIcole, How hard was it to modify the baby carrier?  I'm wondering if I can modify for 18" dolls...I'm  just learning to _follow_ a pattern, the thought of modifying one scares me!



well, it's easier to modify to 15 inches than 18, but I think it would be doable.  There'd just be an extra seam, and I think you'd have to reinforce the bottom.  I can work with you on it if you decide to get the pattern.  I know the author gave me the modifications someone else did and I think they would have worked.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

miprender said:


> PS Love everything I saw. Especially the picture with the step sisters and the little boy. DS5 is still in shock from his first encounter with them when he was 4



Thanks!  My DS loves them!  My DD thinks they are mean and would prefer NOT to ever see them again! 

I am loving all of the creations!!!

Linette, LOVE that cinderella dress!!! So NOT simple because if it is I want to know how to make it!!!  

I also loved the Peppermint PJs!!!

Wendy, love the fleece!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


WOW!  Love everything!!!  Love your Mickey balloon T!



billwendy said:


> Okay - a few gifts done -
> 
> For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!


Those fleece jackets are great.  Love the blanket.  I'm sure your friend Amy will love it too!



weluvdizne said:


> I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so huge.
> 
> Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.


Cute!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Here are few more pics from our trip:

Family Shot





Another few 1900 Park Fare Shots















DHS





Epcot















MK
Tigger was checking out the kids shirts










Animal Kingdom










MK





This Sums up my DD's personality!






























DD getting to meet her favorite fairy!!!





DHS
During the show a cast member came up to me and said the cast wanted to have a private meet and greet with DD after the show -- she had been to 2 of them in a week and DANCED her heart out at each show.  It was GREAT!!!





Minnie taking DD around to show off her outfit!










Minnie loving William's Mickey design.





Whew...I think that hits the highlights!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Urgh. I am behind again!



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> More cuteness!  I just love these guys and can't wait to have a finished dress  - even though I still have no trip for my daughter to wear it on!



Wow! They look amazing! I am looking forward to seeing the dress when it is put together.



2girlsmommy said:


>



A comfy, warm, and cute-looking PJ! I bet she is thrilled!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We just got back from 10 days at Disney!!  It was a fun trip -- COLD for most of the days and like Ellen said....we had jackets covering up their shirts and outfits!!!  But at least we could take off the jackets inside.
> 
> It was a fantastic trip!  We stayed at the Poly and loved it!!!
> 
> Animal Kingdom



Thanks for sharing your pictures. Your family looks so cute in the pictures. I really like the ones with your whole family in front of the castle and in front of the ball at Epcot (you posted them after I started this multiquote exercise). The clothes look great in action!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> First is a Tshirt for DS per request, Santa Pluto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, DD wanted a Christmas outfit but not red and green, pref. w/ pink- here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic isn't great, I'll try to get a better one w/ her in it; it's the gored skirt from Indigo Junction and I got the embroidery design from Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made DD a doll carrier and quilt for the bitty baby grandma is getting her for Christmas- I want to make some matching outfits for the doll w/ the scraps, but not sure I'll get to that before Christmas...  The doll carrier is the one on YCMT w/ some modifications to make it fit a 15 inch doll; the pattern was super easy and quick- I'll definitely make more.  The quilt is one I started at a beginner piecing class.  Yeah, I am a really lousy quilter...



Nice outfits. Your quilt look fine to me. I think you are being too hard on yourself.



NiniMorris said:


> We have a large truck with a hard cover over the bed.  (you know the ones with a back seat.) Doesn't get great gas mileage, but is tons more comfortable on long trips than my mini van!
> 
> We even tried to fold it up to take up less space...but it was too big for the room.  We had to carry him to the room each night, unless we wanted to take another trip out to the parking lot.  He weighs 95 pounds...I am still only allowed to lift 30 pounds...so it became Daddy's decision to carry or make the extra trip.
> 
> Which I guess explains why having a ground floor room close to the parking lot is so important to us!  He will not do elevators!  So we had to carry him up the stairs.  At least they didn't put us on the third floor!
> 
> I really only wrote Disney because I needed to vent.  If their attitude had been better I would have let the whole thing go with my complaint to the manager.  She originally asked me if I thought my son would enjoy eating at the castle...I told her we had done that the night before...so she was out of ideas.  I guess three deflated balloons and Mickey and Minnie's autograph had the same 'value' to her!  LOL
> 
> But over all...I still love CSR.  But we are seriously thinking of POFQ this next trip.  Now if the school would just hurry and release their calendar for next year I could start planning!
> 
> Does any one have any ideas on how to get a tween to wear customs to the park?  I'm not above bribery....doesn't she understand that this is half my fun!
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about the troubles with your stay at CSR. I would be furious if I was in your situation. CSR is my favourite place to stay, though I am not sure if we ever had a trip there where we didn't need to switch rooms after the first night because of problems. In terms of ideas for a tween to wear to the park...how about something a little bit more "grown up" but still look fun? Would she go for something like this?











(It was my "third time is a charm" skirt from my August trip. That was the third one I made for that trip because the first one was too big thanks to my weight lost efforts, the embroidery machine ate the second one, and the third one is the one pictured.)

For those of you who read music - yes it is actually a real piece of music from the Disney collection.




ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up



Cute PJ's. Hopefully you will have enough fabric left to finish them off!



lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Those look absolutely amazing! I am in awe!

Oh a side note, I have to say Carla C's patterns and instructions were absolutely amazing! I read through her instructions and made a couple of modified bowling shirts without any problems. I am actually going to make a "non-modified" one now. It should be interesting to see how well I follow instructions!


----------



## billwendy

oooh -is it WHen you Wish Upon a Star????

Does anyone think that maybe they could do an outfit, or even a fun tshirt for our Wish Kiddo Wendy? Speaking of a tween!!! lol - she is 12 and has 2 younger sisters. 1 of the younger sisters has more outfits than Wendy or her other sister - itd be so nice to make them even.....something Mickey would be cool for Wendy !!! She loves him!!! Please , if you have an idea - come on over!! It'd be so awesome!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

I'm looking for ideas on how I can label or mark matching stuffed animals for my 5 grandkids.  If I don't mark them somehow then I'm afraid there will be fights over whose is whose.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ireland_nicole said:


> I've been super busy- but then aren't we all?  I'm almost done with the FSL ornaments, and I've finished a few Christmas things too.
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my Christmas present from my mom- sligtly OT, but Cute!



My DH bought me the barrel bag of the same pattern - It is my first "grown-up" purse as I have never had a real coach/Dooney/etc purse before. Did you know there are rules that go with the purse? like it is not allowed to touch the ground - my DD is very serious about this. The rules were told to me by a friend who loves purses.

Been busy just like all of you ladies I probably won't post til later this weekend or next week though - back to sewing.


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> I'm looking for ideas on how I can label or mark matching stuffed animals for my 5 grandkids.  If I don't mark them somehow then I'm afraid there will be fights over whose is whose.



Hmmm - could you stitch a little square with their name on it and then stitch it on the animal someplace?????


----------



## AnnNan

billwendy said:


> Hmmm - could you stitch a little square with their name on it and then stitch it on the animal someplace?????



I was going to say different ribbons or accessories, but I like Wendy's idea too or if they name their bears you could put the bears name on the patch.  or even different placement & /or fabric for patches but would be identifiable by the bear's friend!  Everyone would recognize theirs.


----------



## teresajoy

weluvdizne said:


> I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so huge.
> 
> Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.



It looks great!!! And the picture is not too big at all. 


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> DHS
> During the show a cast member came up to me and said the cast wanted to have a private meet and greet with DD after the show -- she had been to 2 of them in a week and DANCED her heart out at each show.  It was GREAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...I think that hits the highlights!!!



What a special thing for them to do!! That is so cool! 

I just love seeing all of your pictures! 



PurpleEars said:


> (It was my "third time is a charm" skirt from my August trip. That was the third one I made for that trip because the first one was too big thanks to my weight lost efforts, the embroidery machine ate the second one, and the third one is the one pictured.)
> 
> For those of you who read music - yes it is actually a real piece of music from the Disney collection.



That is such a cute skirt!!! 

I agree, Carla's patterns are pretty great!


----------



## revrob

PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about the troubles with your stay at CSR. I would be furious if I was in your situation. CSR is my favourite place to stay, though I am not sure if we ever had a trip there where we didn't need to switch rooms after the first night because of problems. In terms of ideas for a tween to wear to the park...how about something a little bit more "grown up" but still look fun? Would she go for something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It was my "third time is a charm" skirt from my August trip. That was the third one I made for that trip because the first one was too big thanks to my weight lost efforts, the embroidery machine ate the second one, and the third one is the one pictured.)
> 
> For those of you who read music - yes it is actually a real piece of music from the Disney collection.




I'm a musician, and I NEED that design!  I LOVE IT!  Could you tell me where I can find the design?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

jessica52877 said:


> I can't say that we have ever had a major issue at Disney thank goodness. I know we have had little ones that give me a few hours and I am over it but on our first cruise we ever went on the water would only trickle out of the faucet and shower. We had never been before so had no idea. My aunt was with us though and before dinner she noticed so we called and they had to come and fix the stupid thing. They were in our room 2 days straight and each night until like midnight! For some reason my mom didn't want to change rooms though because they eventually offered that up. It wasn't to anything better though. I think that is why no one wanted to make an effort.
> 
> I love hearing disney issue stories though! Although I hate that whatever happened.



I haven't had a lot of issues with disney either (thank goodness!), but we never seem to get the area we request for a room.  Oh well!  I do have one story though.  We went with my inlaws a few years ago and stayed offsite with them in their time share.  My DH, DD, and I were riding Peter Pan and my in laws were still in line b/c they didn't want to get fast passes earlier in the day (don't ask me why!) Anyway, the ride stopped while we were up in the air.  We were up there for a long time.  Finally they turned on the lights inside the ride, but wouldn't tell us what was going on.  It was difficult having my DD stuck in that little boat up in the air for that long b/c she was under 2 years old.  They started bringing around water and mickey icecream bars and throwing them up to us.  My DH called his parents on his cell phone to see what was going on.  Apparently someone fell on those little runners that you step on when you are getting on the ride and got their head lodged under the ride!!!  They quickly removed everyone from the area who was waiting to get on and closed all of fantasy line (probably so no one could take pictures).  Firemen finally came into the ride to get all of us down with ladders!  It was so crazy!  When we were getting off the ride, they handed us free park tickets for everyone in our party and they had already moved all of our strollers somewhere else and routed us around so we couldn't see what was going on.  They were super apologetic and we saw a lot of Disney big-wigs that day.  It was amazing how well they covered it up because you never saw much of anything on the news or anything!!!!  

That same trip the plumbing wasn't working in our condo so we have to keep taking a shower at my in laws so the the condo company gave my DH and I a free weeks stay to use in the next year and then our flights kept getting delayed on the way home so they ended up giving us free round trip flights to use in the next year.  So we had free tickets, a free stay, and free flights!  I think we were being awarded for sticking it out for a full week with our inlaws so we got a week later by ourselves. 

Just thought i would share my story.
Love all of the beautiful things being posted!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't had a lot of issues with disney either (thank goodness!), but we never seem to get the area we request for a room.  Oh well!  I do have one story though.  We went with my inlaws a few years ago and stayed offsite with them in their time share.  My DH, DD, and I were riding Peter Pan and my in laws were still in line b/c they didn't want to get fast passes earlier in the day (don't ask me why!) Anyway, the ride stopped while we were up in the air.  We were up there for a long time.  Finally they turned on the lights inside the ride, but wouldn't tell us what was going on.  It was difficult having my DD stuck in that little boat up in the air for that long b/c she was under 2 years old.  They started bringing around water and mickey icecream bars and throwing them up to us.  My DH called his parents on his cell phone to see what was going on.  Apparently someone fell on those little runners that you step on when you are getting on the ride and got their head lodged under the ride!!!  They quickly removed everyone from the area who was waiting to get on and closed all of fantasy line (probably so no one could take pictures).  Firemen finally came into the ride to get all of us down with ladders!  It was so crazy!  When we were getting off the ride, they handed us free park tickets for everyone in our party and they had already moved all of our strollers somewhere else and routed us around so we couldn't see what was going on.  They were super apologetic and we saw a lot of Disney big-wigs that day.  It was amazing how well they covered it up because you never saw much of anything on the news or anything!!!!
> 
> That same trip the plumbing wasn't working in our condo so we have to keep taking a shower at my in laws so the the condo company gave my DH and I a free weeks stay to use in the next year and then our flights kept getting delayed on the way home so they ended up giving us free round trip flights to use in the next year.  So we had free tickets, a free stay, and free flights!  I think we were being awarded for sticking it out for a full week with our inlaws so we got a week later by ourselves.
> 
> Just thought i would share my story.
> Love all of the beautiful things being posted!!!!



I love your theory! Sticking it out with the in-laws! LOL! 

That is nice that each company did what they did. Disney doesn't lose money on the tickets what so ever in my opinion. If anything they make $ getting you in the park! I know that isn't always the case, but probably most of the time. 

I cannot imagine being stuck up on PP with a young one and keeping them still. When we went to DL in Oct we were stuck on HM for what seemed like forever. I am sure it was no more then 15 minutes but I was so ready to get off that thing! And no young kids were even with us!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Can anyone tell me how to save a file in pes format using Stitch Era? I am going to put names on tshirts in the Disney font, but I cannot figure out how to save it. I am technologically challenged at time... I am proud of myself for getting as far as I have, lol. I am going to keep googling for my answer, but if anyone is able to help me out here I'd be forever thankful! Thanks!


----------



## tracipierce

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Can anyone tell me how to save a file in pes format using Stitch Era? I am going to put names on tshirts in the Disney font, but I cannot figure out how to save it. I am technologically challenged at time... I am proud of myself for getting as far as I have, lol. I am going to keep googling for my answer, but if anyone is able to help me out here I'd be forever thankful! Thanks!



Well done on getting the names done!  Stitch era can take a bit of getting used to.  When you click on the save icon, there is an option to export, select this and then choose pes from the drop down list.  Hope that's helped?


----------



## momto2cuties

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Can anyone tell me how to save a file in pes format using Stitch Era? I am going to put names on tshirts in the Disney font, but I cannot figure out how to save it. I am technologically challenged at time... I am proud of myself for getting as far as I have, lol. I am going to keep googling for my answer, but if anyone is able to help me out here I'd be forever thankful! Thanks!



I'm doing this from memory, but here goes:  When you go to "save" it is saved as a .dsg file.  After it has been saved, click on the arrow beside the save button and you should see an option for "Export."  When you click on Export, you should see all the different file options.  Select .pes.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Now if the export button is in gray and won't let me click on it, any idea what I've done wrong? Told you I'm new to this lol


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Nevermind! I figured it out! OMG I cannot believe I figured it out! Yaaaaaaaaay now off to see if it works, lol!  Thank you so much for responding and trying to help yall!


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> We have a large truck with a hard cover over the bed.  (you know the ones with a back seat.) Doesn't get great gas mileage, but is tons more comfortable on long trips than my mini van!
> 
> We even tried to fold it up to take up less space...but it was too big for the room.  We had to carry him to the room each night, unless we wanted to take another trip out to the parking lot.  He weighs 95 pounds...I am still only allowed to lift 30 pounds...so it became Daddy's decision to carry or make the extra trip.
> 
> Which I guess explains why having a ground floor room close to the parking lot is so important to us!  He will not do elevators!  So we had to carry him up the stairs.  At least they didn't put us on the third floor!
> 
> I really only wrote Disney because I needed to vent.  If their attitude had been better I would have let the whole thing go with my complaint to the manager.  She originally asked me if I thought my son would enjoy eating at the castle...I told her we had done that the night before...so she was out of ideas.  I guess three deflated balloons and Mickey and Minnie's autograph had the same 'value' to her!  LOL
> 
> But over all...I still love CSR.  But we are seriously thinking of POFQ this next trip.  Now if the school would just hurry and release their calendar for next year I could start planning!
> 
> Does any one have any ideas on how to get a tween to wear customs to the park?  I'm not above bribery....doesn't she understand that this is half my fun!
> 
> Nini


That is so frustrating.  We usually stay at the all stars and request to be near the parking lot.  We do always seem to have trouble getting the connecting rooms that we have requested.  I think next time I'm going to get my husband to do the checking in and verifying that the rooms are what we want before we get all unpacked.  I'll have to remember to check the water to make sure it is hot.  I would be crying with no hot water but it is such a PAIN to move after you have settled in.  

I really hope the bribery works!  Maybe some jeans with the decorated cuffs and a t-shirt??  Good luck.  

On a side note, I never got to tell you how impressed I am that you got all of your customs done for your recent trip.  I am amazed.  I thought there was no way you would get everything done (especially with your surprise surgery thrown in there).  



weluvdizne said:


> I have been lurking since my last post on this thread late last winter.  I'm back now.  I have been loving every single beautiful thing you have all made.  WOW!  Gorgeous work - all of you!
> 
> All of the recent and upcoming trips have me really excited about our trip next year!  We have not been since fall 2009, which really isn't that long ago, but seems like forever!  I've been making mental notes of things I have seen and loved.  I'm sure I'll have lots of questions to ask once I start working on trip stuff.  I wish I had a magic view to the future to see how much the kids will grow in the next 9 months!  Wishful thinking.
> 
> First, though, I must complete the projects at hand - and QUICK!  I am making huge stockings for my kids.  The boys have a preprinted Thomas the Tank Engine stocking which has a finished length of 29 inches.  I told my husband that we could put the baby in there and I think he'd disappear!  I am in the process of using that pattern to make one for my daughter that has Dora on one side and Ariel on the other side.  I am also making them each a Care Bear shape pillow, which I just have to hand stitch the opening closed on all three.  Those projects are tricky since I have to do them all while the kids are sleeping.  The big project I have to get done is the quilt I am making for my parents.  I have one piece to sew on to the back side and then it is ready to be sandwiched together.  I have never made a quilt before, so this is an adventure for me, but they are so hard to shop for, and I know they will appreciate my effort with this quilt.    In addition to all this, my son asked me to make him a flannel pillowcase, and just yesterday, my daughter asked me to make her a Christmas dress.  How could I say no?  My husband said I better not start any more sewing projects.  I told him I have to do it.  I get so sad when I see you all talking about your girls who no longer want to wear dresses or the kids who don't want customs at all.  I need to do this now, while she is still young!  Who needs sleep - it's over-rated!
> 
> I need to load my camera card on the computer so I can post pix of the older two kids' Halloween costumes and a pic of the baby!
> 
> I am totally loving seeing all the Christmas gifts you are all creating.  It's keeping me inspired!  Keep up the good work.


Good luck with all your projects.  The stockings sound really cute.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a car cozie tutorial:
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> Here's a cute one:  http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2010/07/car-roll-and-mat-with-riley-blake.html
> 
> And another cute one:  http://kojodesigns.blogspot.com/2010/03/kojotutorial-favorite-things-caddy.html


I just made the car cozie using the directions in the first post for Bryce and his brother, Wade.  I've made a few in the past for all the little boys in my family (and a few girls too).  They are pretty easy and come out really cute.  I wish I had one for my son when he was younger.  I always carried a matchbox car in my purse.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Here are the little kids pjs. Now just to do the big kids ones. I am praying I have enough fabric left since the second sheet set I ordered is not here yet. The fabric was thinner than I had hoped so I doubled it up


Love the shirts and PJ's.  What cuties.  



lovestosew said:


> Hoping to be around more as I really missed this thread....
> 
> Been a little busy with sewing and life, but one thing that Im really glad  is to rejoin the Dis give,
> 
> I posted this dress before but I added the flower (emily's give)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the headband to match the sleeping beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allison's give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron on tshirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on a cinderella   (dress is hand basted ) simple slip on, as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on the  pattern in differnt sizes and I am hoping to have them ready so I can send them to those of you who requested it (sorry it is taking me so long!!!!!!!)...
> 
> back to sewing
> 
> Just for show...
> 
> a 6 inches vida dress..... it's so cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


The Cinderella dress is beautiful.  I love the Minnie head t-shirt.  The Vida is so cute and tiny.  



billwendy said:


> Adorable Callie!!! your crew is so CUTE!!
> 
> Okay - a few gifts done -
> 
> For a few of the guys, Phillies and Eagles fleeces (got the fleeces on black friday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my totally preppy pink and green BFF Amy a double thick fleece blanket with special design (thanks Kathy for solving my polkadot letter problem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im caught up to the point of our Saturday party - lol!!! But have more to do for Christmas day - plus maybe something for Billy!!


The jackets came out great.  Did you use a topper when you did the ebroidery?  The pink and green blanket looks nice and warm.  The designs came out really nice.   



weluvdizne said:


> I can't figure out how to post this on the big give site, so here is a picture of the pillowcases I made for Bryce and his brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so huge.
> 
> Nevermind, I think I got it to work on the big give site finally.


Really cute.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Here are few more pics from our trip:
> 
> Family Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew...I think that hits the highlights!!!


What a nice family shot.  Thanks for sharing all the pictures.  I guess your children made quite an impression on the CM's.  I really NEED to go to Disney World!



PurpleEars said:


> In terms of ideas for a tween to wear to the park...how about something a little bit more "grown up" but still look fun? Would she go for something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It was my "third time is a charm" skirt from my August trip. That was the third one I made for that trip because the first one was too big thanks to my weight lost efforts, the embroidery machine ate the second one, and the third one is the one pictured.)
> 
> For those of you who read music - yes it is actually a real piece of music from the Disney collection.


This skirt is amazing!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I think we were being awarded for sticking it out for a full week with our inlaws so we got a week later by ourselves.
> 
> Just thought i would share my story.
> Love all of the beautiful things being posted!!!!


I think I would be stressing out if I was on a ride that long with a little one.  Sounds like a nice treat after a week on vacation with the inlaws.


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> That is so frustrating.  We usually stay at the all stars and request to be near the parking lot.  We do always seem to have trouble getting the connecting rooms that we have requested.  I think next time I'm going to get my husband to do the checking in and verifying that the rooms are what we want before we get all unpacked.  I'll have to remember to check the water to make sure it is hot.  I would be crying with no hot water but it is such a PAIN to move after you have settled in.
> 
> I really hope the bribery works!  Maybe some jeans with the decorated cuffs and a t-shirt??  Good luck.
> 
> On a side note, I never got to tell you how impressed I am that you got all of your customs done for your recent trip.  I am amazed.  I thought there was no way you would get everything done (especially with your surprise surgery thrown in there).




Thanks for the compliment...I seriously don't know how I got the t shirts done...but the dresses were done before the surgery (sort of)...I just did one day a month.  

Once the doctor gave me the go ahead to go down and work at the machine again, I spent as much time as my body would let me sewing.  My biggest problem was (and still is) that I think I can do more than my body will let me!  LOL

We will probably only go for 5 days this time, so I'll have less to worry about...(and no extended family-just the 4 of us).  I think I might be able to sneak one custom dress into the mix...but I have to play it just right.  My DD10 was very much the drama queen this past trip.  And of course, being forced to have fun with her FAMILY was just too much for her to bear!  If I wait a few months before I bring it up I might be able to work one in.  

Oddly, my son and hubby both voted for CRT as one of our dinners!  I'm not sure what that has to say about them...but they both said their favorite souvenir of the trip was the cheesy plastic sword!

Now....what should I plan for October?

Nini


----------



## froggy33

I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!





Happy holidays!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

babynala said:


> What a nice family shot.  Thanks for sharing all the pictures.  I guess your children made quite an impression on the CM's.  I really NEED to go to Disney World!



Thanks!!!  They are NOT shy at all and talk to EVERYONE and are very animated.  



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures. Your family looks so cute in the pictures. I really like the ones with your whole family in front of the castle and in front of the ball at Epcot (you posted them after I started this multiquote exercise). The clothes look great in action!



Thanks!!  We had to wear jackets so much the clothes were hidden most of the time!!  So sad.....



teresajoy said:


> What a special thing for them to do!! That is so cool!
> 
> I just love seeing all of your pictures!



Thanks!! It was amazing!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey Everybody,
So Im totally just dropping in here like Chinese Eggdrop soup...I know! I'm sorry I haven't been around.

I need to get back in a sewing groove!
Here are a couple things I've done- really simple!
pillowcase pattern-




and because I know there are a lot of sis boom lovers here




The cuff in photo above is light blue flannel
sorry, the flash sort of washed this out, but the hearts fabric has a bit of glitter to it




The John Deer fabric is flannel and so is the christmas bulbs.

Some of you may remember the Christening gown I did for Hannah last year.
Today I was checking email and came across a comment on a photo of mine from THE Martha Pullen (Kira, are you back???) I about flipped the laptop in surprise- and what was more- she commented back in July and I never saw it! She came back to ask again if she could use the photo in her Newsletter!!!!And told me it was a masterpiece. THE MARTHA PULLEN! I'm practically squealing to my husband at this point EEEEEEEAAKKKK!!!!! I consider myself a mediocre sewer and I choose "easy" most of the time, so this will be my once in a lifetime in the limelight.
Over the summer Sew Beautiful Magazine blogged about a family heirloom that I posted, but made probably in the early 1800s.
This is the one she asked about- mine (peach embroidery) next to the teacher's (blue)


----------



## billwendy

froggy33 said:


> Happy holidays!!



I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd wear it myself!!!! Are you going to be selling the pattern?


Yes, I used a medium weight water soluable topper on the fleece shirts. I put iron on stabilizer on the back of the fabric, then hooped a layer of tear away. Then I put some spray adhesive down, laid the fabric over it and then stitched a square over the fabric and the topper to hook it all together before I started stitching. This was a VERY stretchy fleece, so I was really worried!!! But, it stayed nice and stable!!!

Just had a wonderful night with family and Bff's....hated to see them go! Amy LOVED her blanket, but I didnt get a picture of her with it!!! Grrrrrr....





Tim and his big sister Bekah





Santa Hannah


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> oooh -is it WHen you Wish Upon a Star????



Wendy - you are absolutely correct! It was DH's idea to do the music notes to a real piece of music. Of course I was the one who had to make it happen somehow.

Thanks to all others who commented on my skirt. I thought it may be an idea for tween or teen (or an adult in my case ) to have something "custom."



revrob said:


> I'm a musician, and I NEED that design!  I LOVE IT!  Could you tell me where I can find the design?



Thanks  It was my own design... 



froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!



That is so cute! You did a good job on it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> So Im totally just dropping in here like Chinese Eggdrop soup...I know! I'm sorry I haven't been around.
> 
> I need to get back in a sewing groove!
> Here are a couple things I've done- really simple!
> pillowcase pattern-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I know there are a lot of sis boom lovers here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cuff in photo above is light blue flannel
> sorry, the flash sort of washed this out, but the hearts fabric has a bit of glitter to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The John Deer fabric is flannel and so is the christmas bulbs.
> 
> Some of you may remember the Christening gown I did for Hannah last year.
> Today I was checking email and came across a comment on a photo of mine from THE Martha Pullen (Kira, are you back???) I about flipped the laptop in surprise- and what was more- she commented back in July and I never saw it! She came back to ask again if she could use the photo in her Newsletter!!!!And told me it was a masterpiece. THE MARTHA PULLEN! I'm practically squealing to my husband at this point EEEEEEEAAKKKK!!!!! I consider myself a mediocre sewer and I choose "easy" most of the time, so this will be my once in a lifetime in the limelight.
> Over the summer Sew Beautiful Magazine blogged about a family heirloom that I posted, but made probably in the early 1800s.
> This is the one she asked about- mine (peach embroidery) next to the teacher's (blue)



Thanks for showing your pillow cases. Congratulations on your work being chosen! WOW!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tweevil said:


> Ok, before I just say forget it, I thought I would ask all of you....
> 
> What is the trick to keeping the bobbin thread under the design and not pulled up into the top threads?
> I am doing scarves and while the bottom thread gives a nice shadow effect (not really, I am just trying to trick myself), it isn't what I am going for.
> 
> So, I have messed with my Futura's tension - which is stupid proof - you have to set it to the "E" - but my tweaking hasn't helped.
> 
> Can anyone advise what they have tried that has helped?
> 
> Many Thanks,


You can move the dial past the E to "2" to tighten the tension.  On my machine that didn't help, so I emailed Singer and they suggested I could tighten the screw inside.  Take the metal part off and turn the screw a tiny amount and see if that helps.  If you turn it too much then it will be too tight when you sew things.  The little screw is in the lower right hand corner.

Sorry it took so long to give you an answer.  I was looking back through the thread for an answer to a question I asked.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have become a lurker here, so sorry, I don't have much time for comments and my computer is so slow uploading pictures is a nightmare.

I still enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful work.

I need to make capes for my Nephews' Christmas gifts I wanted to know if anyone can recommend a pattern?

NaeNae if you are around what pattern did you use for those adorable capes you made?


----------



## Tweevil

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> You can move the dial past the E to "2" to tighten the tension.  On my machine that didn't help, so I emailed Singer and they suggested I could tighten the screw inside.  Take the metal part off and turn the screw a tiny amount and see if that helps.  If you turn it too much then it will be too tight when you sew things.  The little screw is in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> Sorry it took so long to give you an answer.  I was looking back through the thread for an answer to a question I asked.


Thank you so much!!

I am about ready to trade this one in, I bought a digitized logo for my work and this thing can't do the smaller letters on it without it looking like a ball of thread.  The logo they stitched was perfect - Futura's can't do small details well at all!  

Sometimes I have to step away from it  - I will give the screw a turn when I come back from shopping today.  **putting on Kevlar vest now - LOL**


----------



## Colleen27

PurpleEars said:


> (It was my "third time is a charm" skirt from my August trip. That was the third one I made for that trip because the first one was too big thanks to my weight lost efforts, the embroidery machine ate the second one, and the third one is the one pictured.)
> 
> For those of you who read music - yes it is actually a real piece of music from the Disney collection.



Wow, that is really amazing! Where did you get the design? And was it meant to be When You Wish Upon a Star as designed or did you position the notes yourself?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I finally uploaded to photobucket 

Here are my kiddos Thanksgiving outfits and Christmas outfits, a onesie and pair of shorts for my cousin's new baby for Christmas (she requested summer clothes). Sooooo many things I want to make and I am completely out of time! I haven't wrapped any gifts and still have orders to finish today and mail out tomorrow  I desperately need a pause button!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Well, my Sunday School kids were in rare form today!! lol - they are so cute and excited, I just love it!! Half the class left after 1st service, so by the time I came down, we had this small but wonderfully funny, snuggly, happy and entertaining group! Notice Hannah and Tim are wearing their Christmas outfits!!!





You promise them they can make a funny face and boy do they follow through with it!!!

















This is Hannah - she says she is going to marry Kaleb someday - if she does, I got this picuture!!





Elizabeth sang in the childrens choir this morning


----------



## miprender

So here are our pictures from our short trip:

We had lunch at Hollywood & Vine:










We had breakfast at Ohana's:










Our MVMCP shirts:





Dinner at LeCellier with my mom:


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


>



That is so cute. I love anything with Mickey Heads



froggy33 said:


> Happy holidays!!



That is so adorable



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> So Im totally just dropping in here like Chinese Eggdrop soup...I know! I'm sorry I haven't been around.


 Welcome back. We all missed you.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket
> 
> Here are my kiddos Thanksgiving outfits and Christmas outfits, a onesie and pair of shorts for my cousin's new baby for Christmas (she requested summer clothes). Sooooo many things I want to make and I am completely out of time! I haven't wrapped any gifts and still have orders to finish today and mail out tomorrow  I desperately need a pause button!



 Great job


----------



## NaeNae

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> .NaeNae if you are around what pattern did you use for those adorable capes you made?



I didn't use a pattern.  I had purchased one at a craft fair several years back and I just laid it down and traced it.  Here's some pics of one with a tape measure laying on it.  Maybe you can figure one out.





top of shield





top side of shield





bottom side of shield





bottom of shield








full width of cape 58"





width of neckband





neck band









height of cape


----------



## NaeNae

I have a question for those of you that have made pillow cases.  The directions call for a 9" piece of fabric for the band.  After it's folded in half that makes it 4 1/4" finished.  I need my band to be 6" finished to accommodate my embroidery design.  Should I shorten the main fabric piece so the completed case is the correct size or should I just make the case longer than normal?


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!


This looks really sweet.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> So Im totally just dropping in here like Chinese Eggdrop soup...I know! I'm sorry I haven't been around.
> 
> I need to get back in a sewing groove!
> Here are a couple things I've done- really simple!
> pillowcase pattern-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember the Christening gown I did for Hannah last year.
> Today I was checking email and came across a comment on a photo of mine from THE Martha Pullen (Kira, are you back???) I about flipped the laptop in surprise- and what was more- she commented back in July and I never saw it! She came back to ask again if she could use the photo in her Newsletter!!!!And told me it was a masterpiece. THE MARTHA PULLEN! I'm practically squealing to my husband at this point EEEEEEEAAKKKK!!!!! I consider myself a mediocre sewer and I choose "easy" most of the time, so this will be my once in a lifetime in the limelight.
> Over the summer Sew Beautiful Magazine blogged about a family heirloom that I posted, but made probably in the early 1800s.
> This is the one she asked about- mine (peach embroidery) next to the teacher's (blue)


The pillowcases are really lovely.  WOW, how excited to have your hard work recognized.  You did a beautiful job on that Christening gown.  



billwendy said:


> Yes, I used a medium weight water soluable topper on the fleece shirts. I put iron on stabilizer on the back of the fabric, then hooped a layer of tear away. Then I put some spray adhesive down, laid the fabric over it and then stitched a square over the fabric and the topper to hook it all together before I started stitching. This was a VERY stretchy fleece, so I was really worried!!! But, it stayed nice and stable!!!
> 
> Just had a wonderful night with family and Bff's....hated to see them go! Amy LOVED her blanket, but I didnt get a picture of her with it!!! Grrrrrr....


Thanks for the info about how you did the fleece.  Glad you had a great night, at least you were smart enough to take a group picture.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well, my Sunday School kids were in rare form today!! lol - they are so cute and excited, I just love it!! Half the class left after 1st service, so by the time I came down, we had this small but wonderfully funny, snuggly, happy and entertaining group! Notice Hannah and Tim are wearing their Christmas outfits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth sang in the childrens choir this morning


The kids must be so excited for Christmas.  Love seeing your Christmas outfits in action.  The children's choir is so cute.  



miprender said:


> So here are our pictures from our short trip:
> 
> We had breakfast at Ohana's:



Love all your customs, especially the Ohana set.  The kids look like they are having lots of fun.  



NaeNae said:


> I have a question for those of you that have made pillow cases.  The directions call for a 9" piece of fabric for the band.  After it's folded in half that makes it 4 1/4" finished.  I need my band to be 6" finished to accommodate my embroidery design.  Should I shorten the main fabric piece so the completed case is the correct size or should I just make the case longer than normal?


I would just decrease the size of the main pillowcase fabric.  The few inches you will need to shorten it really won't be noticeable.


----------



## babynala

Hi, I just left a post on the big give board but wanted to follow up over here.  I have some stuff to ship off to Bryce and wanted to get it in the mail ASAP so I need the address.  TIA.


----------



## ms_mckenna

babynala said:


> Love the shirts and PJ's.  What cuties.


Thank you  



froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!


Love that did you do the design? 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Love the pillowcases! Congrats on the dresses! They are beautiful! 



billwendy said:


> Just had a wonderful night with family and Bff's....hated to see them go! Amy LOVED her blanket, but I didnt get a picture of her with it!!! Grrrrrr....


So cute!  Looks like you had a great time! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


>


Love everything but aww so cute! 



billwendy said:


> You promise them they can make a funny face and boy do they follow through with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth sang in the childrens choir this morning


Love the funny faces! I want to be in your sundy school class!
Awesome about Elizabeth! 




miprender said:


> We had breakfast at Ohana's:


Everything is so cute! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## ms_mckenna

*Ladies I have a FQ question. EE has seen the Olivia fabric and squealed but I cannot find a lot of it. I want to do the boys bowling shirts and her probably a simply sweet top and pair of ruffled pants or a knot dress. Can I make fat quarters work for this? I have seen a lot of those but no full yards? They are all in size 2 if that helps. *


----------



## sdchickie

froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!



I love that there is even a hidden mickey on Mickey's butt! This is really cute.


----------



## billwendy

Tims Toy Story Blanket is finally finished!!! I hope he likes it!!






His last name is Piasecki, and we call him Tim Pi all the time!!





Zoey gave her sniff of approval - then I had to get it out of her reach before she started to fluff it!!!! lol


----------



## PurpleEars

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, that is really amazing! Where did you get the design? And was it meant to be When You Wish Upon a Star as designed or did you position the notes yourself?



Thanks  Since I only have a 4x4 embroidery hoop, I designed it as individual notes to go on the lines. I did lots of detailed notes during my "research and development" stage so I knew where to hoop when it came time to do this. I also have visions of doing a few more skirts with other well known pieces in the future, so the individual notes work well for me right now.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket
> 
> Here are my kiddos Thanksgiving outfits and Christmas outfits, a onesie and pair of shorts for my cousin's new baby for Christmas (she requested summer clothes). Sooooo many things I want to make and I am completely out of time! I haven't wrapped any gifts and still have orders to finish today and mail out tomorrow  I desperately need a pause button!



Wow you have been busy. Of all the pictures you posted I liked this one the best! Hopefully you will get a chance to take a break soon!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Well, my Sunday School kids were in rare form today!! lol - they are so cute and excited, I just love it!! Half the class left after 1st service, so by the time I came down, we had this small but wonderfully funny, snuggly, happy and entertaining group!
> 
> You promise them they can make a funny face and boy do they follow through with it!!!



Love the picture with the funny faces. It sounds like they had a great time in Sunday School.



miprender said:


> So here are our pictures from our short trip:



Thanks for sharing your pictures. It looks like your family had a great time!



billwendy said:


> Tims Toy Story Blanket is finally finished!!! I hope he likes it!!
> 
> Zoey gave her sniff of approval - then I had to get it out of her reach before she started to fluff it!!!! lol



That's so cute - Zoey's sniff of approval!


----------



## froggy33

ms_mckenna said:


> Love that did you do the design?





sdchickie said:


> I love that there is even a hidden mickey on Mickey's butt! This is really cute.



Thanks!  I did do the design.  I've recently taught myself to digitize and have really gotten in to it!

And I love the hidden mickey!  I hadn't seen it - it's totally there by chance!


----------



## teresajoy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket
> 
> Here are my kiddos Thanksgiving outfits and Christmas outfits, a onesie and pair of shorts for my cousin's new baby for Christmas (she requested summer clothes). Sooooo many things I want to make and I am completely out of time! I haven't wrapped any gifts and still have orders to finish today and mail out tomorrow  I desperately need a pause button!]


Everything looks so cute!! You have been busy!



billwendy said:


> This is Hannah - she says she is going to marry Kaleb someday - if she does, I got this picuture!!


ADORABLE!!!


miprender said:


> We had breakfast at Ohana's:




I love the Ohana outfits! It looks like you guys had a great time!


billwendy said:


> Tims Toy Story Blanket is finally finished!!! I hope he likes it!!
> 
> 
> Zoey gave her sniff of approval - then I had to get it out of her reach before she started to fluff it!!!! lol


Of course he will love it!!! It looks great Wendy! I love seeing pictures of Zoey too!


----------



## MommyBell08

So excited to work on my sons shirt later today. I have all my applique laid out and I want to sew it so bad! I bought the Brother machine everyone on these boards talks about and I cant wait to play with it, its going to arrive today!! I have a basic brother machine I was playing around with last night, but want to use my new one for his shirt. Wish me luck, Ill post when i'm done!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!



Great job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Great pillow cases, and really awesome about the Martha Pullen comment and request.  Good job girl!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket
> 
> Here are my kiddos Thanksgiving outfits and Christmas outfits, a onesie and pair of shorts for my cousin's new baby for Christmas (she requested summer clothes). Sooooo many things I want to make and I am completely out of time! I haven't wrapped any gifts and still have orders to finish today and mail out tomorrow  I desperately need a pause button!



Great looking stuff.  I too am looking for the pause button, and I just spent all day yesterday on the couch with the stomach flu, so that is one more day lost.



miprender said:


> So here are our pictures from our short trip:
> 
> We had lunch at Hollywood & Vine:



Looks like fun.  Oh, Le Celier, my favorite, I am so jealous.



ms_mckenna said:


> *Ladies I have a FQ question. EE has seen the Olivia fabric and squealed but I cannot find a lot of it. I want to do the boys bowling shirts and her probably a simply sweet top and pair of ruffled pants or a knot dress. Can I make fat quarters work for this? I have seen a lot of those but no full yards? They are all in size 2 if that helps. *



bowling shirts are easy with small cuts of fabric, cause you can just do them in horizontal blocks with some co-ordinating fabric.  And with the smaller sizes, a single FQ would be enough.

And for a simply sweet, you could do it stripwork style for the skirt and use the Olivia fabric and some co-ordinating, or just do the bodice in Olivia fabric.



billwendy said:


> Tims Toy Story Blanket is finally finished!!! I hope he likes it!!



Awesome job Wendy.  Tim is going to love it.


----------



## abfight

Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works

http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63388>nu=5:;;>434%

http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323...t didn't work,  anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## billwendy

abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
> This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63388>nu=5:;;>434>252>WSNRCG=336366<565343nu0mrj
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp633:5>nu=5:;;>434%
> 
> oh no it didn't work,  anyone know what I did wrong?



I was able to click on it and saw- its AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## tricia

abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
> This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works
> 
> 
> oh no it didn't work,  anyone know what I did wrong?



Not sure what you did wrong as I don't know snapfish well.  But I also clicked thru and looks great.


Also, for the person who was looking for a cape pattern, one of the blogs that I follow just posted this on the weekend.  http://www.diaryofaquilter.com/2010/12/super-easy-superhero-cape-tutorial.html


----------



## effervescent

I am just loving all these customs posted in the last few days!  I had a huge multiquote started yesterday and then my internet crashed.    I am really loving on the quilts as I needed an idea for my 5yo.  I found some cute princess cross stitch quilt blocks for the 3yo but nothing for my older and wasn't quite sure what to do.  You guys always inspire me!

I also love, love, LOVE the Wish Upon a Star skirt.  I may have to modify that a bit for myself.  I love to have customs for myself too!

I'm looking towards some inspiration because I may have just booked two trips for this year - January and September.     Obviously I'm still planning September's but I need to get cracking for January!

I'm working on some Gives too, hopefully all will be finished by the beginning of January.  I couldn't find any shirts locally for Bryce's give so I'm hoping my Jiffy shirts order will be waiting on my when I get off work.  I really want to get that out to them ASAP!  I also had one of the very talented crafty gals on one of my other boards express interest in the Gives and disboutiquers, so I hope she joins us!

How's the Christmas progress looking?  I gave up on getting the Woody and Jasmine outfits done by Christmas due to not finding the fabric I want locally.  I'll make them for the kids after Christmas.  I do hope to get the fleece blankets done for all 3 of them.  I also need to do a fleece blanket for my SIL and a cross stitch for my MIL, but we are going to see them in January so I'm in no rush on those either.  I wish I could have done more handmade this year but it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am on a mission!  

I have a Singer sewing machine, Singer serger, and a Brother Embroidery machine.  I love all three of my machines.

However...I use my Singer machine to wind my bobbins for my Brother Embroidery machine.  (the Brother doesn't wind them neatly)  I also use my Singer to wind my bobbins for my Kenquilt Quilting Machine.  

I have never had any problems until these past few months.  I have bought a total of 5 brand new packs of bobbins.  Of the 15 bobbins... 10 of them broke the first time I tried to wind them with bobbin thread!  (I still have three in the pack and another 2 broke the second time I used them!)  You have to understand that to keep this from happening, I have only been winding them half full and going very s l o w l y!

When I complained to Singer...they responded with...they are made over seas (China to be exact) and they have no control over the quality.....What?

My opinion is, if you put your name on the product you are standing behind the quality.  But not Singer.

I know it is not a lot of money...but I now am out of bobbins and don't have time to go buy any more!  My option at the moment is to un-wind some other bobbins...and re-wind them with bobbin thread!


Is bobbin thread so much stronger that it automatically tears up the bobbins?  Is there something in the bobbin thread that is causing this?  The bobbins are just breaking ...  I know you can use paper bobbins (I guess they are actually cardboard) in my quilter, and it works best with one side pulled off...but I am scared to try that in the embroidery machine...


Nini


----------



## abfight

I know that a couple of weeks ago there was a super cute fleece scarf on here.  I saved the pic but I was wondering if any of you have some of the measurements that you would use for cutting.  I can adjust the length for the different girls but I'm not sure on the width, I was kinda thinking about 9 inches.  Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## cogero

I  have a bunch of things to post. I was busy all weekend and I have a few more things to finish tonite


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I have not been around lately, just very busy!  I know I will not be around the rest of the week, so I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas!  

We are welcoming a new puppy into our home this Saturday, it is so bitter sweet...I realize now how very much I miss our Buckley, but I think a new puppy will brighten my days!  I will share pics next week of our new baby...he is a beagle, I am thrilled, as I know the kids will be when they see him.  They have no idea we are getting him and it will be the big gift from me and DH.

On another note, I have decided we are taking a year off from Disney.  It's hard...very hard, but there are some other things I want to do next year with the kids.  Plus, we are hopeful FIL will get his lung transplant and I want us to be able to travel to Ohio when that happens, and the money I save by not going to WDW will be used for that trip.  And we are buying a new car in February...I won't tell you how bad that pains me...but I have had my van for 10 years and it is finally giving out.  We have saved up and we won't have to finance...which is a huge blessing and the only way I agreed to do it. ( I would drive my van till the wheels fall off, but for some reason DH thinks that may not be safe!)

Again, hope you all have a great week and enjoy the extra time with family!  I can't thank you all enough for your friendship over the years and wish you all the best for the season!


----------



## jessica52877

abfight said:


> I know that a couple of weeks ago there was a super cute fleece scarf on here.  I saved the pic but I was wondering if any of you have some of the measurements that you would use for cutting.  I can adjust the length for the different girls but I'm not sure on the width, I was kinda thinking about 9 inches.  Thanks for everyones help.



I was going to say 9 inches, but I was just guessing.



cogero said:


> I  have a bunch of things to post. I was busy all weekend and I have a few more things to finish tonite



Can't wait to see!



NiniMorris said:


> I am on a mission!
> 
> I have a Singer sewing machine, Singer serger, and a Brother Embroidery machine.  I love all three of my machines.
> 
> However...I use my Singer machine to wind my bobbins for my Brother Embroidery machine.  (the Brother doesn't wind them neatly)  I also use my Singer to wind my bobbins for my Kenquilt Quilting Machine.
> 
> I have never had any problems until these past few months.  I have bought a total of 5 brand new packs of bobbins.  Of the 15 bobbins... 10 of them broke the first time I tried to wind them with bobbin thread!  (I still have three in the pack and another 2 broke the second time I used them!)  You have to understand that to keep this from happening, I have only been winding them half full and going very s l o w l y!
> 
> When I complained to Singer...they responded with...they are made over seas (China to be exact) and they have no control over the quality.....What?
> 
> My opinion is, if you put your name on the product you are standing behind the quality.  But not Singer.
> 
> I know it is not a lot of money...but I now am out of bobbins and don't have time to go buy any more!  My option at the moment is to un-wind some other bobbins...and re-wind them with bobbin thread!
> 
> 
> Is bobbin thread so much stronger that it automatically tears up the bobbins?  Is there something in the bobbin thread that is causing this?  The bobbins are just breaking ...  I know you can use paper bobbins (I guess they are actually cardboard) in my quilter, and it works best with one side pulled off...but I am scared to try that in the embroidery machine...
> 
> 
> Nini



That sounds extremely odd! I have never had a bobbin break. I buy the prewound, plastic sides, for my embroidery machine and just use them in all my other brothers once they are empty. So not really much help. Sorry!


----------



## jessica52877

abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
> This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63388>nu=5:;;>434%
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323...e it work though.
> 
> ADORABLE quilt by the way!


----------



## abfight

sorry, still no picture.  But thank you Jessica I really appreciate you getting it up for me.  Now if only I could figure it out


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> I do the same thing...I always reuse the pre wounds...These new ones are kind of warping first, and then breaking.  I thought at first I was overfilling them somehow, so I started only half filling them...then I thought I was filling them too fast, so I started going MUCH slower...almost at a snails pace...they still do the same thing.
> 
> I am convinced it is something wrong with the bobbins themselves.  I have some plastic bobbins from over ten years ago and they work fine and never had a problem.
> 
> I just wish Singer would say...you are right, there is something wrong with a batch of bobbins and we are doing all we can to make sure it doesn't happen again...
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## ms_mckenna

abfight said:


> sorry, still no picture.  But thank you Jessica I really appreciate you getting it up for me.  Now if only I could figure it out



It is super cute! 
if you go to advanced and then click the picture that looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it asked you to enter in the link that you posted. click ok and you should have it.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> I do the same thing...I always reuse the pre wounds...These new ones are kind of warping first, and then breaking.  I thought at first I was overfilling them somehow, so I started only half filling them...then I thought I was filling them too fast, so I started going MUCH slower...almost at a snails pace...they still do the same thing.
> 
> I am convinced it is something wrong with the bobbins themselves.  I have some plastic bobbins from over ten years ago and they work fine and never had a problem.
> 
> I just wish Singer would say...you are right, there is something wrong with a batch of bobbins and we are doing all we can to make sure it doesn't happen again...
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh! I totally agree! That is HORRIBLE customer service from Singer and would not make me happy!



ms_mckenna said:


> It is super cute!
> if you go to advanced and then click the picture that looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it asked you to enter in the link that you posted. click ok and you should have it.



I am impressed you got the little mountain icon in there!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Zoey gave her sniff of approval - then I had to get it out of her reach before she started to fluff it!!!! lol


Wendy, Zoey reminds me of my little dog Blackie (original, yea, but I didnt name him! LOL) Any fabric on the floor, but especially something fleecy or quilted was an instant dog magnet!  I bet you she "helps" you hold down fabric too...I had to move Blackie more times than I can count because he was curled up in the middle of my project!


Nini...I've had trouble with older bobbins breaking, splitting in half when I was winding them, but only on my Viking, and the bobbins were sort of yellowed compared to newer ones.  I have a Brother, and use the prewounds without the sides, just a plastic middle.  It was a giant box in inherited with the machine, and they came from Long Creek Mills in Gastonia, NC.  I think my mom got them when she was visiting my sister in Charlotte, and I think they do have a website.  This is all I've ever used, so I don't know any different.  I have several spools of bobbin thread, but started using the prewounds because that's what was in the machine when I took it from her sewing room, so I assumed that's what worked best in it.  When the box is getting close to empty, I'm going to order more...I like the prewounds especially in the middle of a design when I get that low bobbin warning!


----------



## Sapper383

I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.

I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.

Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.


----------



## miprender

babynala said:


> Love all your customs, especially the Ohana set.  The kids look like they are having lots of fun.





ms_mckenna said:


> Thank you
> So cute!  Looks like you had a great time!





PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures. It looks like your family had a great time!





teresajoy said:


> I love the Ohana outfits! It looks like you guys had a great time!





tricia said:


> Looks like fun.  Oh, Le Celier, my favorite, I am so jealous.



 Thanks everyone  I couldn't believe how much attention we all received with our customs. We even had jackets on and still people noticed the mickey heads peeking out.

So after the holidays I can't wait to start planning for our summer trip


----------



## cogero

trying to finish shirts for DH and I tonite. Actually his last one is almost done stitching out.

Then I want 2 for me. May try to do one more for ds but I don't know. Iwas thinking of a long sleeve for him.

Then I need to upload all the pictures I have been taking.

We leave on Thursday and I am so excited.


----------



## visitingapril09

The pink quilt is just wonderful!

The polar fleece blanket looks so cozy!


----------



## visitingapril09

Sapper383 said:


> I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.
> 
> I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.
> 
> Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.



I don't think it is bad at all for a first try! 

Did you use a stabalizer on the inside of the tshirt??


----------



## PurpleEars

abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.



That quilt is AMAZING!



effervescent said:


> I also love, love, LOVE the Wish Upon a Star skirt.  I may have to modify that a bit for myself.  I love to have customs for myself too!
> 
> I'm looking towards some inspiration because I may have just booked two trips for this year - January and September.     Obviously I'm still planning September's but I need to get cracking for January!



Feel free to pm me when you decide to do something similar. I am happy to share what I have learned in the process.



NiniMorris said:


> I am on a mission!
> 
> I have a Singer sewing machine, Singer serger, and a Brother Embroidery machine.  I love all three of my machines.
> 
> However...I use my Singer machine to wind my bobbins for my Brother Embroidery machine.  (the Brother doesn't wind them neatly)  I also use my Singer to wind my bobbins for my Kenquilt Quilting Machine.
> 
> I have never had any problems until these past few months.  I have bought a total of 5 brand new packs of bobbins.  Of the 15 bobbins... 10 of them broke the first time I tried to wind them with bobbin thread!  (I still have three in the pack and another 2 broke the second time I used them!)  You have to understand that to keep this from happening, I have only been winding them half full and going very s l o w l y!
> 
> When I complained to Singer...they responded with...they are made over seas (China to be exact) and they have no control over the quality.....What?
> 
> My opinion is, if you put your name on the product you are standing behind the quality.  But not Singer.
> 
> I know it is not a lot of money...but I now am out of bobbins and don't have time to go buy any more!  My option at the moment is to un-wind some other bobbins...and re-wind them with bobbin thread!
> 
> 
> Is bobbin thread so much stronger that it automatically tears up the bobbins?  Is there something in the bobbin thread that is causing this?  The bobbins are just breaking ...  I know you can use paper bobbins (I guess they are actually cardboard) in my quilter, and it works best with one side pulled off...but I am scared to try that in the embroidery machine...
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini - I am sorry to hear about the troubles you had with those bobins. No suggestions here, I just want to let you know that I understand your frustration. I couldn't believe Singer would not stand behind their product and just shrug it off!



Sapper383 said:


> I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.
> 
> I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.
> 
> Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.



I don't have any suggestions for you other than practice makes perfect! My first applique looked terrible (by the way, yours look great in comparison to what I had) but with time you will get better. Maybe you can practice on a few old shirts? I forced myself to practice with a couple of quiet books so I am much better at it now. You will get there too if you give it a try!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> I thought I better get this one started since Christmas is next weekend!!!  It's going to be a Vida soon, but I wanted to get the stitch out done.  I LOVE machine embroidery.  It does take some time with cutting the fabric and what not, but WAY easier than doing this design by hand last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!!


That is just amazing!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> So Im totally just dropping in here like Chinese Eggdrop soup...I know! I'm sorry I haven't been around.
> 
> Some of you may remember the Christening gown I did for Hannah last year.
> Today I was checking email and came across a comment on a photo of mine from THE Martha Pullen (Kira, are you back???) I about flipped the laptop in surprise- and what was more- she commented back in July and I never saw it! She came back to ask again if she could use the photo in her Newsletter!!!!And told me it was a masterpiece. THE MARTHA PULLEN! I'm practically squealing to my husband at this point EEEEEEEAAKKKK!!!!! I consider myself a mediocre sewer and I choose "easy" most of the time, so this will be my once in a lifetime in the limelight.
> Over the summer Sew Beautiful Magazine blogged about a family heirloom that I posted, but made probably in the early 1800s.
> This is the one she asked about- mine (peach embroidery) next to the teacher's (blue)


The dress is beyond beautiful.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have become a lurker here, so sorry, I don't have much time for comments and my computer is so slow uploading pictures is a nightmare.
> 
> I still enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful work.
> 
> I need to make capes for my Nephews' Christmas gifts I wanted to know if anyone can recommend a pattern?
> 
> NaeNae if you are around what pattern did you use for those adorable capes you made?


Just wanted to let you know that I am glad to see you post again.  You are missed.



billwendy said:


> Tims Toy Story Blanket is finally finished!!! I hope he likes it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His last name is Piasecki, and we call him Tim Pi all the time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey gave her sniff of approval - then I had to get it out of her reach before she started to fluff it!!!! lol


Wendy, where do you find the time?  You are so busy and yet make lovely things for others.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## ms_mckenna

jessica52877 said:


> I am impressed you got the little mountain icon in there!


Now Jessica you know I am super cool ... why wouldn't you be impressed. 



Sapper383 said:


> I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.
> 
> I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.
> 
> Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.


That is awesome for your first try! That is really pretty small so it is going to be more difficult. I would get some scraps and draw lines on them and just follow them all over the place curves lines etc. I know it is contrary to what everyone says but I have learned I cannot go slow it turns out horrid when I do. I also never bring my needle up till I have to. I turn my fabric if at all possible with the needle down if that makes sense. I really think you will be surprised how quickly it will become easier for you. I am not great but I have gotten better over time. I also know when I started I did not use stabilizer and it really does make a world of difference.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

miprender said:


> So here are our pictures from our short trip:
> 
> We had lunch at Hollywood & Vine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at LeCellier with my mom:


Thanks for sharing your trip with us.  Great customs.



ms_mckenna said:


> *Ladies I have a FQ question. EE has seen the Olivia fabric and squealed but I cannot find a lot of it. I want to do the boys bowling shirts and her probably a simply sweet top and pair of ruffled pants or a knot dress. Can I make fat quarters work for this? I have seen a lot of those but no full yards? They are all in size 2 if that helps. *


I can't answer your question about girls but yes, you will have enough in a a few FQ to make the strips in the front center for the bowling shirt.  Also for the plackets if you want.  It depends on how you set up the back?  You will need to get another fabric as a "base" fabric.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I did do the design.  I've recently taught myself to digitize and have really gotten in to it!
> 
> And I love the hidden mickey!  I hadn't seen it - it's totally there by chance!


You are doing a very good job.  What software are you using?



MommyBell08 said:


> So excited to work on my sons shirt later today. I have all my applique laid out and I want to sew it so bad! I bought the Brother machine everyone on these boards talks about and I cant wait to play with it, its going to arrive today!! I have a basic brother machine I was playing around with last night, but want to use my new one for his shirt. Wish me luck, Ill post when i'm done!


Ya know, it is tradition.  You must post a picture of your machine.  I am so happy you found a good machine and have fun!



abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
> This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp63388>nu=5:;;>434%
> 
> http://images5a.snapfish.com/232323... pictures when you get it.  Disney will wait.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sapper383 said:


> I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.
> 
> I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.
> 
> Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.


I think you did fine for a first try.  I agree with what has already been said.  Try to make the pieces more friendly for sewing and keep practicing.  It does get easier and better with time.



cogero said:


> trying to finish shirts for DH and I tonite. Actually his last one is almost done stitching out.
> 
> Then I want 2 for me. May try to do one more for ds but I don't know. Iwas thinking of a long sleeve for him.
> 
> Then I need to upload all the pictures I have been taking.
> 
> We leave on Thursday and I am so excited.


Congrats on the trip and I can't wait to see what you finish up this evening.  Enjoy the magic of Disney at Christmas.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Whew, did I catch up?  I am sorry if I missed anyone in my attempt to catch up again.  DD arrived yesterday in SLC.  We left in a blizzard and came back home to rain.  We are so happy to have DD back with us for the next 10 days.  She helped me rework our February trip.  We needed Fantamsic dinner for a party of 5 and could not find anything so we switched it to a split of 3 in one part and 2 in the other and got our ADR's with Fantasmic.  We also booked the Wishes dessert party.  We are still waiting to hear if she will be allowed to stay for Fantasmic or if her father will insist she return that nite.  We are set for Christmas and wish all our friends the joy of Christmas and the celebration of our Saviour.


----------



## teresajoy

effervescent said:


> I'm working on some Gives too, hopefully all will be finished by the beginning of January.  I couldn't find any shirts locally for Bryce's give so I'm hoping my Jiffy shirts order will be waiting on my when I get off work.  I really want to get that out to them ASAP!  I also had one of the very talented crafty gals on one of my other boards express interest in the Gives and disboutiquers, so I hope she joins us!



I'm not sure if you were keeping up with Bryce's blog, but he is not doing very well at all. Please say a prayer for him and his family right now. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have not been around lately, just very busy!  I know I will not be around the rest of the week, so I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> We are welcoming a new puppy into our home this Saturday, it is so bitter sweet...I realize now how very much I miss our Buckley, but I think a new puppy will brighten my days!  I will share pics next week of our new baby...he is a beagle, I am thrilled, as I know the kids will be when they see him.  They have no idea we are getting him and it will be the big gift from me and DH.
> 
> On another note, I have decided we are taking a year off from Disney.  It's hard...very hard, but there are some other things I want to do next year with the kids.  Plus, we are hopeful FIL will get his lung transplant and I want us to be able to travel to Ohio when that happens, and the money I save by not going to WDW will be used for that trip.  And we are buying a new car in February...I won't tell you how bad that pains me...but I have had my van for 10 years and it is finally giving out.  We have saved up and we won't have to finance...which is a huge blessing and the only way I agreed to do it. ( I would drive my van till the wheels fall off, but for some reason DH thinks that may not be safe!)
> 
> Again, hope you all have a great week and enjoy the extra time with family!  I can't thank you all enough for your friendship over the years and wish you all the best for the season!



I was just wondering how you were this morning! It's good to see you on here. I'm glad you got a new puppy. How exciting A beagle?? You are a brave woman! Make sure you post pictures of her (him?). 

I'm thinking we may not go to Florida this next year too. Although, I REALLY want to find a way to make it work! 




abfight said:


> Here is a quilt that I made for my 2 yo daughter.  Well its almost finished, just ignore the unfinished binding.
> This is my first time adding a picture so I hope that it works




Oh wow!!! That is gorgeous!!!!




jessica52877 said:


> I am impressed you got the little mountain icon in there!



I'm always impressed when she does things like that!! 



Sapper383 said:


> I'm looking to buy some disney apliques all ready made....ones I can just sew or iron onto tshirts....can anyone recomend somewher I can get them??? I've had a look on etsy but had no joy.
> 
> I've been having a go myself, but I don't have an embrodery machine, so its all done with my standard sewing machine. I'm not happy with the results.....I want it to look so much better.
> 
> Here is the Perry the Platapus I have done for my niece...its not good.



Like everyone else has said, just keep practicing! Have you read Heathersue's tutorial that's linked to in the first post? It's very good! And, I say if you can tell what it is suppose to be when you are done, it's a success! So, good job! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Now Jessica you know I am super cool ... why wouldn't you be impressed.



You are a nut!


----------



## cogero

and I am done with everything for our trip. Unless I decide to do one or 2 more shirts for DS but at this point I am not thinking I am going.

Here are some of the things I did this weekend and today.

Oso Shirt.





Beast Shirt for DS





Tangled Shirts for Kids





Christmas Skirt and Shirt for DD





What a pain in the rear that skirt was I didn't realize the fabric had stretch so the thread kept slipping out when I was doing the gathers. She loves it so that is all that matters.

I will post the other things I did for DH and I tomorrow. Heading to bed now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for letting us know about Bryce, will keep him in our prayers!

such cute quilts and clothes, very talented group here!


----------



## tricia

Finished up the last of my 'has to be done before Christmas' stuff.  It is an Avalon jacket from the sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It is reversible and goes with the skirt and shirt I posted last week.

Front of fancy Side.






Back of Fancy side






Front of plain side






Back of plain side


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> You are doing a very good job.  What software are you using?



Thanks!  I'm just using the free stitch ERA software.  I'm totally able to do everything I need to make these designs!  I'm getting faster every time!


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> Finished up the last of my 'has to be done before Christmas' stuff.  It is an Avalon jacket from the sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It is reversible and goes with the skirt and shirt I posted last week.
> 
> 
> Back of Fancy side



This is amazing...the whole outfit is fantastic!!!!

I haven't been keeping up much since our return, but glad I checked in to see what everyone has been upto lately....and to see this...I will get back to it after Christmas.


----------



## mommy2mrb

went to Michaels today and stocked up on "pixie dust" for any upcoming BigGive kiddos lots of princess, cars and toystory  items in $1.00 area, plus I had a 20% off everything coupon, so loaded up!!! since I can't sew, doing what I can!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Thank you for the tips on the cape making, I am working on those next.  So far I have made 

4 sunglasses cases
3 Teacher Lanyards
2 personalized key fobs
2 tool roll ups.

So I have to make one more Key fob and the 2 capes.  I also wanted to make my neighbor a pillow.  She saw it in a Pottery Barn Catalog and it says Bonne Nuit which is french for Good Night.

I need someone to digitize it for me.... Is there anyone around who can digitize it in .dst format.  I would like the two words as two separate files so they can be a good size,  I only have a 5x7 hoop.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you for the tips on the cape making, I am working on those next.  So far I have made
> 
> 4 sunglasses cases
> 3 Teacher Lanyards
> 2 personalized key fobs
> 2 tool roll ups.
> 
> So I have to make one more Key fob and the 2 capes.  I also wanted to make my neighbor a pillow.  She saw it in a Pottery Barn Catalog and it says Bonne Nuit which is french for Good Night.
> 
> I need someone to digitize it for me.... Is there anyone around who can digitize it in .dst format.  I would like the two words as two separate files so they can be a good size,  I only have a 5x7 hoop.






Nancy, I can do .dst format if you haven't already found someone to do it. What size do you want the letters to be?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

pixiefrnd said:


> Nancy, I can do .dst format if you haven't already found someone to do it. What size do you want the letters to be?



That would be great!  Can you make the letters about 2 inches tall?  I try to turn the project sideways in the hoop when I want to make things bigger (like names)  Does that make sense?  I would like it to be in a pretty script font.

Thank You


----------



## pixiefrnd

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> That would be great!  Can you make the letters about 2 inches tall?  I try to turn the project sideways in the hoop when I want to make things bigger (like names)  Does that make sense?  I would like it to be in a pretty script font.
> 
> Thank You



I'm gonna go do it right now, be back in a little bit.


----------



## MommyBell08

Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> went to Michaels today and stocked up on "pixie dust" for any upcoming BigGive kiddos lots of princess, cars and toystory  items in $1.00 area, plus I had a 20% off everything coupon, so loaded up!!! since I can't sew, doing what I can!



THat is awesome!! We will have quite a few coming up this winter which is very exciting!!!!

Praying for Bryce and his family!

April - enjoy your holiday with DD there too!!!!!!!!

I decided last night to start a rag quilt for a Christmas gift - can I get it done in time??????


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

billwendy said:


> I decided last night to start a rag quilt for a Christmas gift - can I get it done in time??????





Definitely! Last year I was giving a baby shower a few days after getting home from our Disney trip, I had promised the mom a rag quilt for her gift and I did it all in one night  Crazy I know, but it wasn't very big. The baby sleeps with it every night though . I have faith that you can and will get it done


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



Those look absolutely awesome! You go girl!!


----------



## tricia

erikawolf2004 said:


> This is amazing...the whole outfit is fantastic!!!!
> 
> I haven't been keeping up much since our return, but glad I checked in to see what everyone has been upto lately....and to see this...I will get back to it after Christmas.



Thank you.



MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



Those are great!!!


----------



## Darragh

Hi all

I'm a long-time lurker, but have learned a BUNCH from y'all.  And I want to thank you for the inspiration.  You've inspired me so much that I went out and bought a Brother PE 770 embroidery machine and spent a bunch on money on designs from Heather Sue.  Now I've read on your threads, that it's best to have prewound bobbins.  I've spent the last hour searching the internet for class 15 bobbins to fit my PE 770 and have had no luck!  So my question is, where is everybody getting these bobbins?


----------



## effervescent

teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure if you were keeping up with Bryce's blog, but he is not doing very well at all. Please say a prayer for him and his family right now.



I have been keeping up.    I did get my shirt order, but I'm not sure that Sea World shirts would be appropriate right now.  I will be sending something though, I can't imagine what they are going through right now.



cogero said:


> Oso Shirt.



I am loving all of the clothes you've made for your trip, but I really like this shirt.  My teen is intrigued with Oso, and he might wear a small polo like this.  I was trying to figure out how to make him something Oso since we're doing H&V but not make it too kid-ish.



tricia said:


>



I have really liked this outfit, but I love the fancy version!  My daughter would adore something like this, but I'm not sure I have the patience for it!  You did a great job!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I'm just using the free stitch ERA software.  I'm totally able to do everything I need to make these designs!  I'm getting faster every time!



Did you find Stitch Era to be fairly easy to use?  I'm thinking about downloading it and giving it a go.  I have slight ADHD and I'm worried that I wouldn't be able to focus long enough to pick it up!  



mommy2mrb said:


> went to Michaels today and stocked up on "pixie dust" for any upcoming BigGive kiddos lots of princess, cars and toystory  items in $1.00 area, plus I had a 20% off everything coupon, so loaded up!!! since I can't sew, doing what I can!



I just did that the other day too.  They have lots of great stuff for a great price!  The kidlets even lucked into a few stocking stuffers too.  




MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



That is awesome!  I never had the nerve to try any applique with my sewing machine outside of a basic Mickey head.  You did a really great job on it!



billwendy said:


> I decided last night to start a rag quilt for a Christmas gift - can I get it done in time??????



You sure can!  I did one last year fairly quickly.  The longest part for me was snipping all the fabric.    Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## NiniMorris

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker, but have learned a BUNCH from y'all.  And I want to thank you for the inspiration.  You've inspired me so much that I went out and bought a Brother PE 770 embroidery machine and spent a bunch on money on designs from Heather Sue.  Now I've read on your threads, that it's best to have prewound bobbins.  I've spent the last hour searching the internet for class 15 bobbins to fit my PE 770 and have had no luck!  So my question is, where is everybody getting these bobbins?



I get mine from Marathon....I have an order that is being sent the first of the year...because I am having terrible luck with winding my own!  I also use prewounds for my quilter...but unfortunately they are not the same type of thread, so even though they are the same size, they are not interchageable for me.  RATS!

http://www.marathonthread.com/prewound.shtml

Size A is the same as class 15....I usually get all white, unless I am doing something that needs a darker color then I get grey...Hope that helps!


Nini

PS...forgot to add that I get the plastic ones, simply because they are re-usable.  I try to keep a bobbin of each of my cones on hand for when I am doing in the hoop projects.  And the quality of the actual bobbin is far superior to the Singer bobbins!


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> and I am done with everything for our trip. Unless I decide to do one or 2 more shirts for DS but at this point I am not thinking I am going.
> 
> Here are some of the things I did this weekend and today.
> 
> Oso Shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast Shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled Shirts for Kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt and Shirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pain in the rear that skirt was I didn't realize the fabric had stretch so the thread kept slipping out when I was doing the gathers. She loves it so that is all that matters.
> 
> I will post the other things I did for DH and I tomorrow. Heading to bed now.



Good job with those outfits. Have a great trip and take lots of pictures!



tricia said:


> Finished up the last of my 'has to be done before Christmas' stuff.  It is an Avalon jacket from the sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It is reversible and goes with the skirt and shirt I posted last week.
> 
> Front of fancy Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Fancy side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of plain side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of plain side



Your work always turn out so nice and pretty. Thanks for sharing those pictures!



MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



That was your first time with applique?! Wow, they look very nice. I would never guessed that it was your first time. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> and I am done with everything for our trip. Unless I decide to do one or 2 more shirts for DS but at this point I am not thinking I am going.
> 
> Here are some of the things I did this weekend and today.
> 
> Oso Shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast Shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled Shirts for Kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt and Shirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pain in the rear that skirt was I didn't realize the fabric had stretch so the thread kept slipping out when I was doing the gathers. She loves it so that is all that matters.
> 
> I will post the other things I did for DH and I tomorrow. Heading to bed now.


You have done such a great job on everything you have made.  I hope you are enjoying your sewing?  Good luck and have fun.


tricia said:


> Finished up the last of my 'has to be done before Christmas' stuff.  It is an Avalon jacket from the sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It is reversible and goes with the skirt and shirt I posted last week.
> 
> Front of fancy Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Fancy side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of plain side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of plain side


That is so creative!  I love purple and it is reversible.  Can you be my mom?



mommy2mrb said:


> went to Michaels today and stocked up on "pixie dust" for any upcoming BigGive kiddos lots of princess, cars and toystory  items in $1.00 area, plus I had a 20% off everything coupon, so loaded up!!! since I can't sew, doing what I can!


Great score.



MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom


I think we are all wishing our first applique could come out that well.  Super job.


----------



## visitingapril09

Gotta go back to the little mermaid quilt I am making my sons 17 year old girlfriend but had to post something just so I can see my ticker!!!!


----------



## cogero

effervescent said:


> I am loving all of the clothes you've made for your trip, but I really like this shirt.  My teen is intrigued with Oso, and he might wear a small polo like this.  I was trying to figure out how to make him something Oso since we're doing H&V but not make it too kid-ish.



Thank you. My little guy is 3 and loves Oso. He loves collared shirts so it has been challenging figuring out spacing for the designs.



MinnieVanMom said:


> You have done such a great job on everything you have made.  I hope you are enjoying your sewing?  Good luck and have fun.




Thank you I have always wanted to sew. My grandma was a seamstress and I just kick myself for never showing an interest when she was alive.

We leave tomorrow morning and I have done all the sewing I am going to do until we get back. I do have 2 presents to finish but thankfully I can wait until we get back


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

This is off the sewing topic so please forgive me.  I think some of you do digital scrapbooking.  I am trying to get started doing it using photoshop elements but I am having a hard time figuring out that software.  Do any of you use it?  Can you recommend any good tutorials for it?  I am so confused!


----------



## effervescent

visitingapril09 said:


> Gotta go back to the little mermaid quilt I am making my sons 17 year old girlfriend but had to post something just so I can see my ticker!!!!



Woohoo!    Wish my 2 weeker was that soon...lol.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off the sewing topic so please forgive me.  I think some of you do digital scrapbooking.  I am trying to get started doing it using photoshop elements but I am having a hard time figuring out that software.  Do any of you use it?  Can you recommend any good tutorials for it?  I am so confused!



I tried digi scrapping when DD was a baby and it just drove me batty...lol.  I am such a tactile person.  I just played around with PSP until I got the look I wanted, but I'm too impatient for tuts.    Did you ask on the scrapbook board?  I'm sure some of those lovely ladies could point you in the right direction.


----------



## pixiefrnd

I don't know that I will be back on here before the end of the week, I have a list that is not getting done as fast as I would like, the kids are bouncing off the walls cause not only is Saturday Christmas Day but tomorrow we can start tracking Santa and now we are expecting SNOW!!  .  I have no pictures to show you cause I have nothing done yet .  So I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! safe travels to all who are driving or flying to their holiday destination and for those who will be is Disney for Christmas wish I was there with you.


----------



## labruto4

Thank you so much for all of your help and inspiration.  We were in Disney at the end of September.

I made some iron-on tshirts :





tie-dye tshirts 





and the Cathy dress for or breakfast at Ohana's 





My daughter and I are planning a girls weekend at the beginning of April and you have given me LOADS of ideas.


----------



## MommyBell08

Thanks so much for all the comments on my "small world" guys! You guys are very encouraging!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I had a multiquote going and my 2 year old killed it so I am just going to have to say everything looks awesome  
Is everyone ready for Christmas? I know we are as ready as we will ever be! I have been baking and that is about it lately. 
Has anyone ever made a quilt out of baby blankets? My youngest son is obsessed with Gymboree baby blankets but they are to small for him now so they don't cover him. I have 12 or so blankets so I was thinking of making the little 3 bigger blankets. Any ideas?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

visitingapril09 said:


> Gotta go back to the little mermaid quilt I am making my sons 17 year old girlfriend but had to post something just so I can see my ticker!!!!



Your ticker is wonderful


----------



## llaxton

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off the sewing topic so please forgive me.  I think some of you do digital scrapbooking.  I am trying to get started doing it using photoshop elements but I am having a hard time figuring out that software.  Do any of you use it?  Can you recommend any good tutorials for it?  I am so confused!



Jessica Sprague has some awesome classes. 

Where I took classes to learn photo shop photo editing etc.

http://www.jessicasprague.com/


Some free help to get you started:

http://www.designerdigitals.com/digital-scrapbooking.html

http://www.scrapgirls.com/SG_University_main.htm

http://www.pclayers.com/(X(1)S(gvmhgm55va40tu5523r44o55))/tutorials/

http://www.theshabbyshoppe.com/tutorials/software_tutorials.asp


Its really the only way I can scrapbook right now and honestly I think I like it better than printing and adhering everything.


----------



## NiniMorris

ms_mckenna said:


> I had a multiquote going and my 2 year old killed it so I am just going to have to say everything looks awesome
> Is everyone ready for Christmas? I know we are as ready as we will ever be! I have been baking and that is about it lately.
> Has anyone ever made a quilt out of baby blankets? My youngest son is obsessed with Gymboree baby blankets but they are to small for him now so they don't cover him. I have 12 or so blankets so I was thinking of making the little 3 bigger blankets. Any ideas?



Just a quick note here...my DIL saved all of my GD's receiving blankets.  For her 1st birthday, I made a quilt out of them for a double bed.   I just used 6 inch squares and sewed them together in no particular pattern.  The found a coordinating flannel for the backing.  Used a cotton batting, and it turned out to be a very snuggly quilt.

I like using no particular pattern for these memory type quilts.  It puts all the design in the actual fabric and not in the pattern of the quilt.  (but that is just me!)

Any quilt pattern can be used for this type of quilt...just measure the amount of each color fabric and have fun...one way is to play around on graph paper first!


Nini


----------



## froggy33

effervescent said:


> Did you find Stitch Era to be fairly easy to use?  I'm thinking about downloading it and giving it a go.  I have slight ADHD and I'm worried that I wouldn't be able to focus long enough to pick it up!



I actually picked it up fairly quickly.  I use Heathers designs a lot, so I knew how I wanted mine to work out.  I thought it was going to be much more difficult than it is.  Now, I just work on my designs as I sit in front of the TV.  It is time consuimng, especially if you are a little OCD and want to make it perfect (which is a good thing if you're going to sell).

I say download it and give it a try!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is off the sewing topic so please forgive me.  I think some of you do digital scrapbooking.  I am trying to get started doing it using photoshop elements but I am having a hard time figuring out that software.  Do any of you use it?  Can you recommend any good tutorials for it?  I am so confused!



There's a great group of digi-scrappers over at MouseScrappers.com and you can guess what we're scrapping!


----------



## Darragh

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a long-time lurker, but have learned a BUNCH from y'all.  And I want to thank you for the inspiration.  You've inspired me so much that I went out and bought a Brother PE 770 embroidery machine and spent a bunch on money on designs from Heather Sue.  Now I've read on your threads, that it's best to have prewound bobbins.  I've spent the last hour searching the internet for class 15 bobbins to fit my PE 770 and have had no luck!  So my question is, where is everybody getting these bobbins?



Ok, I'm back again!  I was able to get a bobbin wound on my machine but now it won't lift off the post!  I think I've tried everything short of sawing the post off the machine.  Customer service is closed and I was hoping to be able to sew tonight.  Does anybody have any ideas or had experience with this happening?

Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Sounds like everyone is almost ready!! Im getting ready to head back to the quilt zone!!!

Hey, on the MAW board, people were talking about these for kids with GTubes - I bet we could make them, what do you all think? Wouldnt it be awesome for some of our Big Give kids who have tubes???

http://www.mybuttonbuddies.com/


----------



## NaeNae

Darragh said:


> Ok, I'm back again!  I was able to get a bobbin wound on my machine but now it won't lift off the post!  I think I've tried everything short of sawing the post off the machine.  Customer service is closed and I was hoping to be able to sew tonight.  Does anybody have any ideas or had experience with this happening?
> 
> Thanks!



I suspect you have to move the bobbin winder back away for it to release.  As long as it's against the little circular thing it should be locked on.  Did you have to slide the bobbin winder over toward the little circular thing before it would wind?  I don't have that particular machine but I know on my machine I have a lever that I have to push toward my bobbin and when it is over against it then my bobbin is locked on.  I have to move it back away for it to release it.

Clear as mud right?


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> and I am done with everything for our trip. Unless I decide to do one or 2 more shirts for DS but at this point I am not thinking I am going.
> 
> Here are some of the things I did this weekend and today.
> 
> Oso Shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beast Shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangled Shirts for Kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt and Shirt for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pain in the rear that skirt was I didn't realize the fabric had stretch so the thread kept slipping out when I was doing the gathers. She loves it so that is all that matters.
> 
> I will post the other things I did for DH and I tomorrow. Heading to bed now.



Have fun on your trip. Your creations look fantastic. Your grandmother must be channelling through you since you seemed to have a natural talent.



tricia said:


> Finished up the last of my 'has to be done before Christmas' stuff.  It is an Avalon jacket from the sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  It is reversible and goes with the skirt and shirt I posted last week.
> 
> Front of fancy Side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Fancy side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front of plain side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of plain side



 



MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



That came out great considering it is all by hand



labruto4 said:


> and the Cathy dress for or breakfast at Ohana's


So cute... I just loved the breakfast at Ohana's.



billwendy said:


> Hey, on the MAW board, people were talking about these for kids with GTubes - I bet we could make them, what do you all think? Wouldnt it be awesome for some of our Big Give kids who have tubes???
> 
> http://www.mybuttonbuddies.com/



That is too cute. I wonder what the dimensions are.

As for Bryce's family, I can not stop thinking about him and his family.I have been following along in the journals and it is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Sounds like everyone is almost ready!! Im getting ready to head back to the quilt zone!!!
> 
> Hey, on the MAW board, people were talking about these for kids with GTubes - I bet we could make them, what do you all think? Wouldnt it be awesome for some of our Big Give kids who have tubes???
> 
> http://www.mybuttonbuddies.com/





miprender said:


> That is too cute. I wonder what the dimensions are.
> 
> As for Bryce's family, I can not stop thinking about him and his family.I have been following along in the journals and it is just so heartbreaking.


I think they'd be super easy to make...miprender, the very begining of the website says they're 2-2.5" in diameter.  I bet I've got a drinking glass about that size to trace out the circle.  I made nursing pads pretty much the same way, using terry cloth & plain diaper flannel, zig-zagged or serged around the edge, they just didn't have the cute design on the front, I needed them a little more unobtrusive than these.   It would be a good way to use up scraps from any cute print, and I bet old towels could be used for the terrycloth liner...it would be sandwiched between the fleece and pretty top fabric, so colors wouldn't matter at all. I wonder if any of the digitizers here could come up with something that could make the design work around the center hole...these covers look little enough that a 4x4 hoop would be the perfect size.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Sounds like everyone is almost ready!! Im getting ready to head back to the quilt zone!!!
> 
> Hey, on the MAW board, people were talking about these for kids with GTubes - I bet we could make them, what do you all think? Wouldnt it be awesome for some of our Big Give kids who have tubes???
> 
> http://www.mybuttonbuddies.com/



Those are so cool!!!!  My little friend has a G tube as well as a PICC line.  I've made her some PICC line covers, but hadn't thought of this...I have some cute Disney fabric....oh the wheels are turning!

As for the dimensions...I think I'll ask my little friend's Mom about that....


By the way...if we get any WISH  kids that have a PICC line, someone needs to let me know so I can make them a Line cover...


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Those are so cool!!!!  My little friend has a G tube as well as a PICC line.  I've made her some PICC line covers, but hadn't thought of this...I have some cute Disney fabric....oh the wheels are turning!
> 
> As for the dimensions...I think I'll ask my little friend's Mom about that....
> 
> 
> By the way...if we get any WISH  kids that have a PICC line, someone needs to let me know so I can make them a Line cover...
> 
> 
> Nini



Do you think you can find out how large the middle hole needs to be? These do look super quick and easy. What a nice gift to just make and send! I know the families would be so appreciative!


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Do you think you can find out how large the middle hole needs to be? These do look super quick and easy. What a nice gift to just make and send! I know the families would be so appreciative!



Jessica...I've sent her an email.  She wasn't at church tonight.  Her youngest has Mito and has been having some rough times with this crazy GA weather.  Hopefully she will email me back tomorrow morning. 

Nini


----------



## ms_mckenna

Those do look super easy and woo hoo I have a bunch of fleece scraps that would work. (mostly boys though) I would love to make some.


----------



## Kimberly Hill

Hi all! I wanted to share these free patterns I found through CouponingToDisney.com : all 29, though some are dupes in sets, for free. Be sure to check out the Freebies and Kids sections for more free downloads. The site's slow... be patient.  


http://myhomespunthreads.blogspot.com/


----------



## mommy2mrb

I finally had a chance to read over some of Bryce's story...my heart is breaking for his family, please keep us updated if we can help them out in any other way!


----------



## billwendy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I think they'd be super easy to make...miprender, the very begining of the website says they're 2-2.5" in diameter.  I bet I've got a drinking glass about that size to trace out the circle.  I made nursing pads pretty much the same way, using terry cloth & plain diaper flannel, zig-zagged or serged around the edge, they just didn't have the cute design on the front, I needed them a little more unobtrusive than these.   It would be a good way to use up scraps from any cute print, and I bet old towels could be used for the terrycloth liner...it would be sandwiched between the fleece and pretty top fabric, so colors wouldn't matter at all. I wonder if any of the digitizers here could come up with something that could make the design work around the center hole...these covers look little enough that a 4x4 hoop would be the perfect size.





NiniMorris said:


> Those are so cool!!!!  My little friend has a G tube as well as a PICC line.  I've made her some PICC line covers, but hadn't thought of this...I have some cute Disney fabric....oh the wheels are turning!
> 
> As for the dimensions...I think I'll ask my little friend's Mom about that....
> 
> 
> By the way...if we get any WISH  kids that have a PICC line, someone needs to let me know so I can make them a Line cover...
> 
> 
> Nini



ooooh - would that work as an in the hoop project perfectly or what!!!!! Its a  shame, Emily(our little Big give girl leaving on Monday) has a G tube!! she would have been perfect for this!!!!!

Well the quilt is all pieced and snipped!! Will wash tomorrow night after work!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

MommyBell08 said:


> Ok so this is my first time with applique, and I did it on my sewing machine. I drew the design from a coloring book picture picture online, and cut it out so its not perfect. I need to practice, but think it will be wearable for my son. It will be a cute shirt for Magic Kingdom



These are super cute...what is the coloring book online?  I want to do a "it's a small world" bday party for my dd and these would be perfect!

Thanks, Erika


----------



## Darragh

NaeNae said:


> I suspect you have to move the bobbin winder back away for it to release.  As long as it's against the little circular thing it should be locked on.  Did you have to slide the bobbin winder over toward the little circular thing before it would wind?  I don't have that particular machine but I know on my machine I have a lever that I have to push toward my bobbin and when it is over against it then my bobbin is locked on.  I have to move it back away for it to release it.
> 
> Clear as mud right?



Clear as you can get! I understood perfectly what you were saying.  Unfortunately I had already tried it, and nothing is moving that bobbin.  I'm calling the Brother helpline today to see if they can help me.


----------



## 2minnies

I'm hoping this talented group can help me.  I need to make 60 hair bows and want to add a iron on of a Mickey head...but I'd like the Mickey head to be filled in with the "earth" and unfortunately I can't find a picture of what I'm looking for.  Does anyone have suggestions?  Would it be easiest to print the picture and iron on to the ribbon?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MommyBell08

erikawolf2004 said:


> These are super cute...what is the coloring book online?  I want to do a "it's a small world" bday party for my dd and these would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks, Erika



Cute idea for a party, here is the link...http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Disneyland-DisneyWorld/magic-kingdom/itsasmallworld.php

I guess its stationary... This is a direct link to the picture i used as a guide. Hope it helps!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, hope you enjoy the days with family, friends, love and happiness!


----------



## froggy33

erikawolf2004 said:


> These are super cute...what is the coloring book online?  I want to do a "it's a small world" bday party for my dd and these would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks, Erika



This isn't the exact one, but I can't load the page for some reason with the other image.  These are so cute!  They're the ones I used as my basis for my small world kids!





Sorry it's not very large, you can search small world coloring pages and see if you can get it to load!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, so I've tried to post twice in the last week, and the internet has eaten it.  Here are pictures of our customs...FINALLY!!  Unfortunately it was pretty chilly most days, so the customs are almost always partially (if not completely) covered, but I think you can see most of them.  DS5 is also a big hugger, so he's turned into the characters in a lot of pictures, and it's hard to see what he was wearing.  He also didn't wear any of his custom bottoms, just the shirts.  Let's hope he doesn't grow too much between now and next fall!!

Arrival




You can't see the front, but it has the "Four Parks, One World" image.


Bummin' around the Poly




They wore these to and from the pool (on the rare occasion we got to swim) and hanging around the resort


Animal Kingdom




The grown-ups have animal print Mickey head shirts (under the jackets!! ).







1900 Park Fare
















Down day (but I decided to sweep my two away for some "us time" at Epcot that night)




We hit Soarin', IllumiNations (with that holiday ending I LOVE), Spaceship Earth and some quality character time during the EMH. 

Epcot











Resort visiting





MVMCP









My mom, gma and I had these peppermint Mickey head shirts that you can slightly see here.  


Hollywood Studios
















Magic Kingdom











Grand Floridian dress-up




I completely forgot about taking these pictures, and the kids got their faces painted that day.  I was a little bummed, but then I realized that these "masquerade ball"esque pictures were so much more fun (and so much more my kids) than "normal" faces. 


Magic Kingdom/Departure 







We had a WONDERFUL trip, and it was so fun to have customs each day, and I think I'll be going NUTS since I have about nine months before our return.  I'm definitely going to try to hone my sewing skills and make some more involved customs.  And since we'll be hitting MNSSHP, I'm going to go all out!!



Many, many thanks to the thread for all the tips and insiration, especially Miss Wendy for all her amazing help!!!


----------



## visitingapril09

jessica52877 said:


> Do you think you can find out how large the middle hole needs to be? These do look super quick and easy. What a nice gift to just make and send! I know the families would be so appreciative!



I can measure Andrew's button if you don't get the info you need, just pm  me.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Jess,
Thank you for sharing the photos.  Wow, you did amazing work and your skilz are mad.  Love the prince outfit at 1900.


----------



## visitingapril09

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> You can't see the front, but it has the "Four Parks, One World" image.
> 
> 
> Bummin' around the Poly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wore these to and from the pool (on the rare occasion we got to swim) and hanging around the resort
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grown-ups have animal print Mickey head shirts (under the jackets!! ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down day (but I decided to sweep my two away for some "us time" at Epcot that night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hit Soarin', IllumiNations (with that holiday ending I LOVE), Spaceship Earth and some quality character time during the EMH.
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resort visiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom, gma and I had these peppermint Mickey head shirts that you can slightly see here.
> 
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Floridian dress-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about taking these pictures, and the kids got their faces painted that day.  I was a little bummed, but then I realized that these "masquerade ball"esque pictures were so much more fun (and so much more my kids) than "normal" faces.
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom/Departure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a WONDERFUL trip, and it was so fun to have customs each day, and I think I'll be going NUTS since I have about nine months before our return.  I'm definitely going to try to hone my sewing skills and make some more involved customs.  And since we'll be hitting MNSSHP, I'm going to go all out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many thanks to the thread for all the tips and insiration, especially Miss Wendy for all her amazing help!!!




All your photos are amazing and you do fabulous work!!! Looks like it might have been a bit chilly!


----------



## erikawolf2004

MommyBell08 said:


> Cute idea for a party, here is the link...http://disney-stationary.com/coloring-book/Disneyland-DisneyWorld/magic-kingdom/itsasmallworld.php
> 
> I guess its stationary... This is a direct link to the picture i used as a guide. Hope it helps!





froggy33 said:


> This isn't the exact one, but I can't load the page for some reason with the other image.  These are so cute!  They're the ones I used as my basis for my small world kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not very large, you can search small world coloring pages and see if you can get it to load!




Thanks for these ladies-they are perfect.  

Froggy33 I think I am going to order your Asian girl and use her for a few things, since my dd is Chinese.  I have an Epcot dress from our trip, but might have to make another custom for her bday

Thanks again...found some fun stuff to use on Oriental Trading for the party too....I think this will be a fun and educational party for the kiddos  I will keep you all posted.

I still need to add a few pictures from our trip for you all to see.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I was really bad about taking good pictures of dd in her dresses, some days I got a ton of pictures, then other days only partial pics of the dresses...I think I have a few full length ones on our photopass that I will post when I get the cd.  We had a great time, but it was a little cold, so the outfits where covered up alot.

Alice dress for high tea at the Grand Floridian





Snow White for dinner in Germany





Tiana...sorry you can't see much of it.





Christmas Belle...I didn't make this one...but had to share we had dinner in the castle right after this was taken.









Animal Kingdom 





sewing at Minnie's





Christmas Princesses, we got the most attention from this dress, we were stopped on main street by a few of the CM that made a huge deal out of it.





Epcot...sorry that you can hardly see this one-it was soooo cold that night!





meeting with Mulan...this was one of the magic moments of the trip...she took alot of time with dd and it was so fantastic!  Didn't make this one either...but wanted to share





MVMCP






p.s. does anyone know how to edit my ticker????  I wish we were going back this soon...but don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## erikawolf2004

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> 1900 Park Fare



Looks like you had a great time....I think we were there at the same time Dec 1-8????  Everything came out great, but the formal outfits are fantastic!


----------



## mommy2mrb

such cute outfits and kiddos....I miss the days when I could dress my girl up so cute....oh well at least she still loves wearing her Disney Shirts!!!


----------



## froggy33

erikawolf2004 said:


> I was really bad about taking good pictures of dd in her dresses, some days I got a ton of pictures, then other days only partial pics of the dresses...I think I have a few full length ones on our photopass that I will post when I get the cd.  We had a great time, but it was a little cold, so the outfits where covered up alot.
> 
> Christmas Belle...I didn't make this one...but had to share we had dinner in the castle right after this was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Princesses, we got the most attention from this dress, we were stopped on main street by a few of the CM that made a huge deal out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. does anyone know how to edit my ticker????  I wish we were going back this soon...but don't think that is going to happen.




Your daughter is beautiful!

I LOVE all of them, but the Christmas Belle is just to die for and I remember when you first posted the Princess Christmas dress.  I made a regular one wimilar to that and I just loved it with the Christmas fabrics!

As for your ticker.  I can't see it, but I usually have to remake a new one entirely.  I've never been able to just edit the text.


----------



## McDuck

Been lurking since we got back from Disney...haven't even gotten all the pictures and video downloaded--unpacked, did laundry, Christmas shopping, and then jumped right back into sewing mode to get a Christmas Feliz done!  This was my first Feliz. I finished it at 4 AM last night/this morning! Tried it on Kaitlyn this morning over her jammies:






She was, however, not pleased about trying it on over her PJ's.















But she did like the dress, especially the puppies on the overdress





And I'm pleased it looks like we'll get at least two Christmases out of it.  Fortunately, she can still walk in it as it comes to just the top of her feet--the final ruffle added more length than I thought it would.  I may try to tack the straps a bit to shorten it some.  This is what comes of burning the midnight oil and then some with the baby sleeping and unavailable to check the length.  Overall, I'm very pleased with how it came out!


----------



## miprender

Poly Princess and Ericawolf... all your pictures look amazing.

Mcduck...love the puppy dress. DS2 is obsessed with puppies and points them out everywhere we go.

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to everyone.  I need to clean the table off for tonight so I won't be able to log on


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Thanks, ladies!!

I should add that the tux and the burgundy gown are bought.   Not that anyone thought I made them but just adding that for good measure.  The Snow White costume was a gift.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Most Merry of Christmas to everyone.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Merry Christmas to my favorite sewing friends!!!  I hope Santa was good to all of you.  He was nice to me!  Best of all my 13yo DD remembered me showing her the scissors I wanted a long time ago, and she made Daddy go to JoAnn's to buy them!  I am now the proud owner of Gingher applique shears.    This is the only place I can post that, and have it appreciated.


----------



## billwendy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Merry Christmas to my favorite sewing friends!!!  I hope Santa was good to all of you.  He was nice to me!  Best of all my 13yo DD remembered me showing her the scissors I wanted a long time ago, and she made Daddy go to JoAnn's to buy them!  I am now the proud owner of Gingher applique shears.    This is the only place I can post that, and have it appreciated.



Merry  Christmas to my DIS Family! Isnt it amazing how close you can feel to people you have never met? Its unbelievable to me how technology has made it that we have friends across the country and around the world! Amazing!!

Everyone keep little Emily in your prayers! She leaves for Disney on Monday and we are expecting snow in the philly area!!! Send mom a note of encouragement if you can!!! lol...

And of course, Little Bryce and his family.....I cant imagine what their emotions are like right now.....

Merry Christmas Hugs to you all!!
Wendy


----------



## mommy2mrb

Merry Christmas to my "family in the box"  hope everyone has a fabulous day!

Keeping those in need in our prayers and sending pixie dust1


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi Ladies!  Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!  I am looking for a simple vest pattern for adults.  Something like a work vest, nothing fancy.  Can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial or online pattern...
Thanks,
Erica


----------



## jessica52877

Awww! Merry Christmas to everyone! It is finally sewing here in Atlanta! Well, it was for 5 minutes. Hoping we get a bit more! 

This thread is amazing and I have met the BEST of friends here! I hope more can join us in January at Disney! Nothing better then actually meeting in person! I have turned the best internet friends into the best "real life" friends. Well, you guys know what I mean. It always comes out sounding bad. LOL!

Prayers for everyone.


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Merry Christmas to my "family in the box"  hope everyone has a fabulous day!
> 
> Keeping those in need in our prayers and sending pixie dust1



Im especially keeping you guys in my prayers tonigh! Hugs to you!!

My cousin Sue loved her quilt!





Tim loved his blanket too!













Hannah with her jingle bell piggie tails!





Hannah posing with her Zhu Zhu's!





Bekah with her footie pajamas!





Mom and Bob with their stockings!





Billy and I have decided to stretch the holiday out! Santa will come to our house tonight! Why rush it!!! We also are expecting snow tomorrow!!

Merry CHristmas to All and to All a GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I'm going through disboutiquer withdrawals!!  I'm sure you've all been making wonderful things, but I've been so busy with last minute shopping, wrapping and sewing to veg in front of the computer lately.  

Anyhow, I got quite the Christmas surprise!!    No, I'm not pregnant again...I GOT A SEGER!!! 

But just like when my husband surprised me with the plans of buying an embroidery machine, I knew nothing about embroidery machines except for that they did awesome things and I wanted one...pretty much the same story with this serger idea, I know nothing except for that they make finishing edges beautiful and I want one.  DH says I can't open the box unless I know I'm going to love it and I want to keep it because he can't return or exchange this unless it's untouched.  It's a Janome 1110DX .  I guess he got a pretty good deal on it since they are discontinued, and the shop lady says they have gotten the best feedback on them.  Can anyone give me guidance on if this is a good choice for a beginner?  I'm a fast learner, but I know nothing about sergers except that they provide a finished edge on clothing, and truth being told, I really drool over a nicely finished edge when you all make those ruffled dresses.  I have a little girl to sew for now and I really want to make pretty ruffles!!  Is that a silly reason to want a serger?  I plan to do my homework tomorrow, but any tutoring you serger expert ladies could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS!! lol  I hope everyone has had a blessed holiday


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy-you will LOVE your serger!  Best thing to do is sit at the machine with the manual in your lap, and go over it and the machine together, page by page.  Don't plan on sewing yet, but have some scraps to play with.  You'll want the bigger cones of thread, but if you don't have them to practice with yet, use regular spools of the ugly/rarely used colors you have already.  When you purchase your cones, basic white and black will be enough to get you started, I try to purchase colors when they're on sale 1/2 price.  Just be careful of pins and fingers, and you'll be amazed at how easy it is!


----------



## jessica52877

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm going through disboutiquer withdrawals!!  I'm sure you've all been making wonderful things, but I've been so busy with last minute shopping, wrapping and sewing to veg in front of the computer lately.
> 
> Anyhow, I got quite the Christmas surprise!!    No, I'm not pregnant again...I GOT A SEGER!!!
> 
> But just like when my husband surprised me with the plans of buying an embroidery machine, I knew nothing about embroidery machines except for that they did awesome things and I wanted one...pretty much the same story with this serger idea, I know nothing except for that they make finishing edges beautiful and I want one.  DH says I can't open the box unless I know I'm going to love it and I want to keep it because he can't return or exchange this unless it's untouched.  It's a Janome 1110DX .  I guess he got a pretty good deal on it since they are discontinued, and the shop lady says they have gotten the best feedback on them.  Can anyone give me guidance on if this is a good choice for a beginner?  I'm a fast learner, but I know nothing about sergers except that they provide a finished edge on clothing, and truth being told, I really drool over a nicely finished edge when you all make those ruffled dresses.  I have a little girl to sew for now and I really want to make pretty ruffles!!  Is that a silly reason to want a serger?  I plan to do my homework tomorrow, but any tutoring you serger expert ladies could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS!! lol  I hope everyone has had a blessed holiday



I am sure it is a very nice machine but I know nothing about it. I have a cheap Brother from Walmart, the 1034D, and it has been awesome. Quite a workhorse in my opinion for the price. I just opened the box and started with scraps to see what it would do. A few weeks later I started worrying about learning how to thread it and settings and stuff.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> I am sure it is a very nice machine but I know nothing about it. I have a cheap Brother from Walmart, the 1034D, and it has been awesome. Quite a workhorse in my opinion for the price. I just opened the box and started with scraps to see what it would do. A few weeks later I started worrying about learning how to thread it and settings and stuff.



Got the same one and it really is a great machine!  

Merry Christmas to all my sewing buddies!  Can't wait till I finally get to meet some of you in January!  Now that Christmas is come and gone it is time to get sewing on some outfits!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Diz-Mommy-you will LOVE your serger!  Best thing to do is sit at the machine with the manual in your lap, and go over it and the machine together, page by page.  Don't plan on sewing yet, but have some scraps to play with.  You'll want the bigger cones of thread, but if you don't have them to practice with yet, use regular spools of the ugly/rarely used colors you have already.  When you purchase your cones, basic white and black will be enough to get you started, I try to purchase colors when they're on sale 1/2 price.  Just be careful of pins and fingers, and you'll be amazed at how easy it is!



Thank you!!  I'm so excited, but sort of scared to open it if that makes any sense.  What if it doesn't like me? 

I've heard more than once sergers are very hard to thread... is that they are really hard to thread or just a pain to thread?  I'm really spoiled with my embroidery machine since it threads itself.  I'm pretty sure all of the serger that thread themselves are out of my price range.  Also, DH says this machine does NOT do a cover stitch, but again I'm wondering if one that would most likely is out of my price range .  Would not having a cover stitch option be a deal breaker?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you!!  I'm so excited, but sort of scared to open it if that makes any sense.  What if it doesn't like me?
> 
> I've heard more than once sergers are very hard to thread... is that they are really hard to thread or just a pain to thread?  I'm really spoiled with my embroidery machine since it threads itself.  I'm pretty sure all of the serger that thread themselves are out of my price range.  Also, DH says this machine does NOT do a cover stitch, but again I'm wondering if one that would most likely is out of my price range .  Would not having a cover stitch option be a deal breaker?



Threading is no big deal, it's just fussy sometimes.  Every serger I've had has a color coded map for each thread, you just follow the line and it's done.  You can always cheat by tying the thread the new thread to the old one,  and with the tension set at zero, just pull the threads...this only works with the loopers though, not the needles.  The needles thread just like any other machine, so that part isn't hard, its usually the path the looper threads run that make it a challenge for some.  I'm sure my machine has a cover stitch, but I've never used it, can't even tell you what it is!  and I like to use the serger on anything I can because I like the finished edge.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Re: sergers; I started with a brother 1034d but it only lasted 5 months and I couldn't find anyone to service it for me because I had bought it on line.  I ended up upgrading and I think you definitely get what you pay for; my Elna is heavier, 5 thread with a cover stitch, does a 2 or 3 thread rolled hem (the two thread is for making wired ribbon or on sheer fabric like organza) and will easily go through 5 or 6 layers of fabric like it's nothing.  If it were me I would stick with the Janome if it were sold by a local dealer who would service and support it


----------



## effervescent

froggy33 said:


> I actually picked it up fairly quickly.  I use Heathers designs a lot, so I knew how I wanted mine to work out.  I thought it was going to be much more difficult than it is.  Now, I just work on my designs as I sit in front of the TV.  It is time consuimng, especially if you are a little OCD and want to make it perfect (which is a good thing if you're going to sell).
> 
> I say download it and give it a try!



Cool, I'll put it on my to-do list for the new year.  I have ideas for designs that I want on outfits, but then I can't find what I'm looking for.  I have thought more than once that it would be a lot easier if I could just digitize it myself!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Floridian dress-up



All of your pictures are fantastic, but the above are my absolute faves!  I really love the Prince Charming outfit, you did a great job on it!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Snow White for dinner in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP



I love everything!  I think the above two are my favorites, and I really love the Christmas Belle too.



McDuck said:


>


That is really sweet!  I love the puppies too...lol.  One of these days I'm going to conquer the Feliz, I swear!  Do you have a ruffler foot or did you do it all by hand?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I am now the proud owner of Gingher applique shears.    This is the only place I can post that, and have it appreciated.



Awesome!    And how sweet that your DD remembered that!



jessica52877 said:


> Awww! Merry Christmas to everyone! It is finally sewing here in Atlanta! Well, it was for 5 minutes. Hoping we get a bit more!
> 
> This thread is amazing and I have met the BEST of friends here! I hope more can join us in January at Disney! Nothing better then actually meeting in person! I have turned the best internet friends into the best "real life" friends. Well, you guys know what I mean. It always comes out sounding bad. LOL!
> 
> Prayers for everyone.



I didn't realize you were in ATL...we just had an afternoon of snow flurries here in Savannah and my toddlers were beside themselves.  It's died down now and my 5yo keeps looking out the window and then telling us that the snow is broken.  

I just posted on the meet up thread - I had forgotten that you all were planning a meetup and by lucky coincidence that is when we are doing a couple days at Disney for DS1's 13th birthday.  We have late ressies at 1900PF but I would love to join you all for some appetizers and drinks if that would be okay.  I'll probably have DS2 with me as well - we're finding out that divide and conquer is the best strategy for the toddlers at the moment!  



billwendy said:


> My cousin Sue loved her quilt!



I LOVE IT!  I want a Mickey blanket too!  

I loved seeing your tree too - I'm glad we aren't the only ones with a bunch of Disney stuff on our tree!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Anyhow, I got quite the Christmas surprise!!    No, I'm not pregnant again...I GOT A SEGER!!!



Yay!  I got one too and I'm also too scared to open the box!  You go first!


----------



## miprender

ireland_nicole said:


> Re: sergers; I started with a brother 1034d but it only lasted 5 months and I couldn't find anyone to service it for me because I had bought it on line.  I ended up upgrading and I think you definitely get what you pay for; my Elna is heavier, 5 thread with a cover stitch, does a 2 or 3 thread rolled hem (the two thread is for making wired ribbon or on sheer fabric like organza) and will easily go through 5 or 6 layers of fabric like it's nothing.  If it were me I would stick with the Janome if it were sold by a local dealer who would service and support it



I think that is the one that I have. I purchased it from HSN and still have it in the box. I said after the holidays were over I would start practicing.

PS. I got some gift cards to Joanne's and a local sewing store so I am excited to start spending again on myself


----------



## billwendy

Need your opionion...

DH got me the gutterman 30 sewing thread on a wooden rack....I have a lot of C and C sewing thread that is fine - should I keep or return the gutterman?

thanks!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Personally, I would keep the gutterman. My machine shop recommended them over the C&C thread, and that's what I have been using since.  When I was using C&C, I always have to clean out my machine every so often.  Since I switched to gutterman, I have not had to clean the bobbin area in the last year.    Less lint from the thread.  



billwendy said:


> Need your opionion...
> 
> DH got me the gutterman 30 sewing thread on a wooden rack....I have a lot of C and C sewing thread that is fine - should I keep or return the gutterman?
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## NaeNae

My super hero capes were a big hit with my grandkids and great nieces & nephews!  I got the best hugs!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Merry Christmas all!!!!  I have been so busy I haven't even been lurking and am still on page 83!  Plus I have had a very sick baby boy who has needed a lot of my attention.  I rushed him to the Peds last Wednesday with blue lips.  Yikes.  Very scary.  I think he has finally turned the corner to a healthier self today.  Anyway, I thought I would post my recent masterpiece!!! Not Disney but who else can I show it off to if not you guys.  Pain in the butt Feliz with waaaayyyy too many ruffles!!!! It is really cute if not a little over the top!  I bought the Rudolph fabric at Walmart a few months ago and put the Santa/Rudolph applique together from a coloring book.  The background fabric is actually white with light blue snowflakes but it doesn't show up in the photos.  The pictures aren't the greatest but its hard to get a 4 year old at Christmas to stay still for even a second!!!!


----------



## froggy33

effervescent said:


> Cool, I'll put it on my to-do list for the new year.  I have ideas for designs that I want on outfits, but then I can't find what I'm looking for.  I have thought more than once that it would be a lot easier if I could just digitize it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it! I started for the same reason.  I wanted a design, really I was too lazy to do it by hand, and I couldn't find it.  Instead of paying the extra for a custom design I just taught myself to digitize.  And then I just figured since I had taken the time to make them, I'd put the up.  I in no way want to or ever will over shadow Heather, just supplement (sp?).
> 
> It's also kind of fun.  Once you get the hang of it, it doesn't take a ton of brian power, so I can kind of just relax with it.  It's a release from sewing now and again.  Good luck!!
> 
> Happy belated holidays everyone and Happy New Year!!
> 
> Jessica
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

McDuck said:


> Been lurking since we got back from Disney...haven't even gotten all the pictures and video downloaded--unpacked, did laundry, Christmas shopping, and then jumped right back into sewing mode to get a Christmas Feliz done!  This was my first Feliz. I finished it at 4 AM last night/this morning! Tried it on Kaitlyn this morning over her jammies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pleased it looks like we'll get at least two Christmases out of it.  Fortunately, she can still walk in it as it comes to just the top of her feet--the final ruffle added more length than I thought it would.  I may try to tack the straps a bit to shorten it some.  This is what comes of burning the midnight oil and then some with the baby sleeping and unavailable to check the length.  Overall, I'm very pleased with how it came out!



So cute!  I love it- the puppies are adorable!


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Merry Christmas to my favorite sewing friends!!!  I hope Santa was good to all of you.  He was nice to me!  Best of all my 13yo DD remembered me showing her the scissors I wanted a long time ago, and she made Daddy go to JoAnn's to buy them!  I am now the proud owner of Gingher applique shears.    This is the only place I can post that, and have it appreciated.


I have these and I really really really love them- I think you will too- they're awesome!


billwendy said:


> Im especially keeping you guys in my prayers tonigh! Hugs to you!!
> 
> My cousin Sue loved her quilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim loved his blanket too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy and I have decided to stretch the holiday out! Santa will come to our house tonight! Why rush it!!! We also are expecting snow tomorrow!!
> 
> Merry CHristmas to All and to All a GOODNIGHT!



Great job!  Everything came out great- I want a mickey blanket now too 



jeniamt said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!!  I have been so busy I haven't even been lurking and am still on page 83!  Plus I have had a very sick baby boy who has needed a lot of my attention.  I rushed him to the Peds last Wednesday with blue lips.  Yikes.  Very scary.  I think he has finally turned the corner to a healthier self today.  Anyway, I thought I would post my recent masterpiece!!! Not Disney but who else can I show it off to if not you guys.  Pain in the butt Feliz with waaaayyyy too many ruffles!!!! It is really cute if not a little over the top!  I bought the Rudolph fabric at Walmart a few months ago and put the Santa/Rudolph applique together from a coloring book.  The background fabric is actually white with light blue snowflakes but it doesn't show up in the photos.  The pictures aren't the greatest but its hard to get a 4 year old at Christmas to stay still for even a second!!!!


Fabulous!


froggy33 said:


> You can do it! I started for the same reason.  I wanted a design, really I was too lazy to do it by hand, and I couldn't find it.  Instead of paying the extra for a custom design I just taught myself to digitize.  And then I just figured since I had taken the time to make them, I'd put the up.  I in no way want to or ever will over shadow Heather, just supplement (sp?).
> 
> It's also kind of fun.  Once you get the hang of it, it doesn't take a ton of brian power, so I can kind of just relax with it.  It's a release from sewing now and again.  Good luck!!
> 
> Happy belated holidays everyone and Happy New Year!!
> 
> Jessica



ummm, Jessica- any possibility of creating a tutorial?  I would totally buy that, because despite graduating summa cum laude (darn b in spanish- ugg) I can't seem to figure it out.  I feel like I must be missing something basic, but I'm completely, totally lost.  I plan to still get Heathersues, but there are things I see in my head but can't find anywhere (huh, just read that and it sounds a bit creepy, but hopefully you know what I mean LOL.) and I want to be able to make those ideas come to life. (like you, without spending a fortune on custom designs)

Well Y'all, as a Christmas Present to my family I stayed off the Dis for all of Christmas- so I have to wish y'all merry Christmas now- and Happy New Year!


----------



## billwendy

Im with ya Nicole!! I tried a little today, and I got these huge green lines around everything and had no idea what I was doing!!! lol

So who's got snow??? Poor little Emily's family is supposed to leave tomorrow am!!! They live in the blizzard zone in NJ!!


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> Im especially keeping you guys in my prayers tonigh! Hugs to you!!
> 
> Bekah with her footie pajamas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and Bob with their stockings!
> All a GOODNIGHT!



My 16 year old daughter adores this 'onesie' did you make it????


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Need your opionion...
> 
> DH got me the gutterman 30 sewing thread on a wooden rack....I have a lot of C and C sewing thread that is fine - should I keep or return the gutterman?
> 
> thanks!!



I agree with the EnchantedPrincess....I would keep the gutterman. I was one of those that had trouble with C&C but have not had an issue with the gutterman.



jeniamt said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!!  I have been so busy I haven't even been lurking and am still on page 83!  Plus I have had a very sick baby boy who has needed a lot of my attention.  I rushed him to the Peds last Wednesday with blue lips.  Yikes.  Very scary.  I think he has finally turned the corner to a healthier self today.  Anyway, I thought I would post my recent masterpiece!!! Not Disney but who else can I show it off to if not you guys.  Pain in the butt Feliz with waaaayyyy too many ruffles!!!! It is really cute if not a little over the top!  I bought the Rudolph fabric at Walmart a few months ago and put the Santa/Rudolph applique together from a coloring book.  The background fabric is actually white with light blue snowflakes but it doesn't show up in the photos.  The pictures aren't the greatest but its hard to get a 4 year old at Christmas to stay still for even a second!!!!



Yikes that is scary about your DS. Glad he is getting better.  
Your dress is just beautiful as is your little girl.


----------



## woodkins

billwendy said:


> Im with ya Nicole!! I tried a little today, and I got these huge green lines around everything and had no idea what I was doing!!! lol
> 
> So who's got snow??? Poor little Emily's family is supposed to leave tomorrow am!!! They live in the blizzard zone in NJ!!



I hope she is able to get out. Here on Long Island we have about a foot of snow and CRAZY winds 50+mph. MacArthur airport on LI has been closed since yesterday afternoon and JFK & LaGuardia are closed as well. Last I heard they are hoping to reopen around 4pm.

My BFF is in WDW right now and said it is VERY busy and VERY cold, last night went down to around 30 degrees and a high of 50 today.

Hope everyone had a safe, healthy and happy Holiday!


----------



## McDuck

miprender said:


> Mcduck...love the puppy dress. DS2 is obsessed with puppies and points them out everywhere we go.



Kaitlyn is into puppies, too.  Her face lit up when I showed her the dress and she started saying "Arf! Arf! Arf!"



billwendy said:


> Im especially keeping you guys in my prayers tonigh! Hugs to you!!
> 
> My cousin Sue loved her quilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim loved his blanket too!



Love these!!!




effervescent said:


> That is really sweet!  I love the puppies too...lol.  One of these days I'm going to conquer the Feliz, I swear!  Do you have a ruffler foot or did you do it all by hand?



Thanks!  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, though I did have to rip out and redo a couple of sections.  I do not have a ruffler foot, all my ruffles are by hand.  





jeniamt said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!!  I have been so busy I haven't even been lurking and am still on page 83!  Plus I have had a very sick baby boy who has needed a lot of my attention.  I rushed him to the Peds last Wednesday with blue lips.  Yikes.  Very scary.  I think he has finally turned the corner to a healthier self today.  Anyway, I thought I would post my recent masterpiece!!! Not Disney but who else can I show it off to if not you guys.  Pain in the butt Feliz with waaaayyyy too many ruffles!!!! It is really cute if not a little over the top!  I bought the Rudolph fabric at Walmart a few months ago and put the Santa/Rudolph applique together from a coloring book.  The background fabric is actually white with light blue snowflakes but it doesn't show up in the photos.  The pictures aren't the greatest but its hard to get a 4 year old at Christmas to stay still for even a second!!!!




That is marvelous!!! I hope your son is feeling better now.



ireland_nicole said:


> So cute!  I love it- the puppies are adorable!



Thanks!  

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  Sewing related gifts--my mom and dad gave me a larger cutting mat -- full yard on one side, and my hubby gave me $100 to blow at Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## visitingapril09

I use Gutterman threads all the time and quite like them. Never had problems. They have a great variety of colors. 

Question: My daughter has seen handmade hairbows that are made of ribbon and shaped like the princess' (hope that makes sense) Does anyone know if there is a pattern out there for them?? She would like to make some for our March trip.


----------



## ms_mckenna

I have been seriously slacking again. The boys are sick and I just have not had time.  



visitingapril09 said:


> Question: My daughter has seen handmade hairbows that are made of ribbon and shaped like the princess' (hope that makes sense) Does anyone know if there is a pattern out there for them?? She would like to make some for our March trip.


Do you mean like these? They are sculptured bows. 




I hope it is kosher to link to other message boards this is the forum I found the majority of the princess how tos. Some are easier than others lol.
http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/


----------



## visitingapril09

Yup! Those are just like them! Thanks so much.


----------



## h518may

been sick since before Christmas so haven't done much.  I also have a DD that takes off with my camera.  I did make one of the ruffle purses for MIL.  This is a medium purse.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been quite busy and sick but I finally got some pics uploaded to photobucket!  Yeah
Here is a potrait peasant I made for Sara beth.





And the matching ones for her AG dolls!





As well as the crib set for the little cradle!





I made my MIL a shirt..she loved it!





And Ashley, who is almost 16, has been wanting one of those Ugly Dolls...so I tried and made her one.





Most of the things I made in the past 2 weeks while I had been sick.  So glad to finally be feeling better![/COLOR]


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been quite busy and sick but I finally got some pics uploaded to photobucket!  Yeah
> Here is a potrait peasant I made for Sara beth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the matching ones for her AG dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the crib set for the little cradle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my MIL a shirt..she loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ashley, who is almost 16, has been wanting one of those Ugly Dolls...so I tried and made her one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the things I made in the past 2 weeks while I had been sick.  So glad to finally be feeling better![/COLOR]






Love that shirt you made your MIL!!!! Which pattern is that?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been quite busy and sick but I finally got some pics uploaded to photobucket!  Yeah
> Here is a potrait peasant I made for Sara beth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR]



Everything looks great but I had to say WOW that child has grown!  She is looking so grown up!  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

effervescent said:


> Yay!  I got one too and I'm also too scared to open the box!  You go first!


  Glad I'm not the only one!!  My husband got tierd of me asking him if he really wanted to buy me that big of a Christmas gift and he opened the box once I went upstairs with the baby the other night.  So I guess that's my answer   I don't have much sewing room, so I had to pack up the embroidery machine to move the serger to my desk.  So, it's plugged in, and I'm on about page 20 of the owners manual.  I've been up the last two nights with a sick baby though, so I'm gonna take a nap before I attempt to thread and play.

Have you gotten yours out yet?  Do you love it?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> :So,  I'm on about page 20 of the owners manual.



I save those for when I have trouble sleeping!!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Diz-Mommy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!!  My husband got tierd of me asking him if he really wanted to buy me that big of a Christmas gift and he opened the box once I went upstairs with the baby the other night.  So I guess that's my answer   I don't have much sewing room, so I had to pack up the embroidery machine to move the serger to my desk.  So, it's plugged in, and I'm on about page 20 of the owners manual.  I've been up the last two nights with a sick baby though, so I'm gonna take a nap before I attempt to thread and play.
> 
> Have you gotten yours out yet?  Do you love it?



I got a Brother PE-770 for Christmas--Santa, DH and my parents and in-laws all made it possible.  It sat in the box for 2 days while I read the instructions.  It was like reading about surgical procedures back in med school--you think you have it all figured out but draw a blank when it's in front of you.  Anywhoo, after a couple false starts I am up and running.  I sewed holes through the hoop edge!  No joke.  I also couldn't for the life of me figure out why Heather had all those thread changes in odd colors at the beginning of a pattern.  Duh.  Figured it out on the 3rd try.  I've finished a t-shirt and a blankie, and while they look nice, I'm still undecided whether it saves time vs doing applique by hand.  

I have a few questions for those of you who embroider/applique:
1.  When you buy a font download, and you have a PE-770 with a USB port, can you load the font as a font, or does it work as a pattern.
2.  How do you arrange letters to form a name with a purchased font?  Do you have to have software such as Embird?  Or stitch out each letter individually, or is there another way?
3.  I only have an Apple computer, and it seems StitchEra and Embird are for Windows PCs, does anyone else use a Mac?  What do you use for embroidery designs?  Speaking of StitchEra, does anyone have a link for the download, I couldn't find it on a Google search.  

Thanks.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Cibahwewah said:


> I got a Brother PE-770 for Christmas--Santa, DH and my parents and in-laws all made it possible.  It sat in the box for 2 days while I read the instructions.  It was like reading about surgical procedures back in med school--you think you have it all figured out but draw a blank when it's in front of you.  Anywhoo, after a couple false starts I am up and running.  I sewed holes through the hoop edge!  No joke.  I also couldn't for the life of me figure out why Heather had all those thread changes in odd colors at the beginning of a pattern.  Duh.  Figured it out on the 3rd try.  I've finished a t-shirt and a blankie, and while they look nice, I'm still undecided whether it saves time vs doing applique by hand.
> 
> I have a few questions for those of you who embroider/applique:
> 1.  When you buy a font download, and you have a PE-770 with a USB port, can you load the font as a font, or does it work as a pattern.
> 2.  How do you arrange letters to form a name with a purchased font?  Do you have to have software such as Embird?  Or stitch out each letter individually, or is there another way?
> 3.  I only have an Apple computer, and it seems StitchEra and Embird are for Windows PCs, does anyone else use a Mac?  What do you use for embroidery designs?  Speaking of StitchEra, does anyone have a link for the download, I couldn't find it on a Google search.
> 
> Thanks.



I sewed a hole into my hoop too, on the first applique I ever tried to do (Buzz Lightyear!). Totally my fault, but still sucked. Fortunately it has no effect on how the hoop functions  I have a Brother Innovis 1500D, and if I buy a font then I have to load the letters one by one and edit them on the screen to make a name or word. Alternatively, I finally figured out how to use Stitch Era and have been able to do things much much much easier that way. I do not own an Apple, so I can't help ya there. I cannot remember where I downloaded StitchEra from  All I know is it took forever to download, LoL. If I find the site I will let you know! Good luck!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Love that shirt you made your MIL!!!! Which pattern is that?



Thanks!  That is the Shana tunic on youcanmakethis.  It is an awesome pattern!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Everything looks great but I had to say WOW that child has grown!  She is looking so grown up!  Hope you are feeling better!



How have you been?  Haven't seen you around much...although I have been busy myself!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Just wanted to let you know that a new big give is coming soon. What a CUTIE PIE!!!! You will all be thrilled. The best part is mom went through our photobucket account and Oh My the pictures she pulled up from Waaaaaayyyy back!! Teeny tiny Lydia's and Leighanna's and more - oh so CUTE!!! Looks like they LOVE frilly frill frill!!! Patchwork, stripwork, tutu (who was it that wanted to make one for a big give?), applique jeans, ribbon shorts adorableness!!!!!!! Its just her and then 15 year old brother, mom and dad. Im trying to convince mom we'd love to make her a tshirt, but she wont tell me her size... I tried to reassure her we dont care about size and we've had people of all shapes and sizes before!!!!

Anyways - STAY TUNED!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Cibahwewah said:


> I got a Brother PE-770 for Christmas--Santa, DH and my parents and in-laws all made it possible.  It sat in the box for 2 days while I read the instructions.  It was like reading about surgical procedures back in med school--you think you have it all figured out but draw a blank when it's in front of you.  Anywhoo, after a couple false starts I am up and running.  I sewed holes through the hoop edge!  No joke.  I also couldn't for the life of me figure out why Heather had all those thread changes in odd colors at the beginning of a pattern.  Duh.  Figured it out on the 3rd try.  I've finished a t-shirt and a blankie, and while they look nice, I'm still undecided whether it saves time vs doing applique by hand.
> 
> I have a few questions for those of you who embroider/applique:
> 1.  When you buy a font download, and you have a PE-770 with a USB port, can you load the font as a font, or does it work as a pattern.
> 2.  How do you arrange letters to form a name with a purchased font?  Do you have to have software such as Embird?  Or stitch out each letter individually, or is there another way?
> 3.  I only have an Apple computer, and it seems StitchEra and Embird are for Windows PCs, does anyone else use a Mac?  What do you use for embroidery designs?  Speaking of StitchEra, does anyone have a link for the download, I couldn't find it on a Google search.
> 
> Thanks.



Hmm, no idea on #1 beacause I don't have that software.  As far as #2 I just use the letters individually and arrange them via the display on the machine.  Are you able to preview your designs on a screen on your machine?  I'm not familiar with 770, but I do have another Brother embroidery machine and that's what I do.  

#3, I have an apple too, and I still use Embird via a program called Parallels.  It makes it so you can use PC programs.  

Congrats on the embroidery machine!!  I remember when mine was new to me...I stitched out my first project upside down


----------



## Cibahwewah

Diz-Mommy said:


> Hmm, no idea on #1 beacause I don't have that software.  As far as #2 I just use the letters individually and arrange them via the display on the machine.  Are you able to preview your designs on a screen on your machine?  I'm not familiar with 770, but I do have another Brother embroidery machine and that's what I do.
> 
> #3, I have an apple too, and I still use Embird via a program called Parallels.  It makes it so you can use PC programs.
> 
> Congrats on the embroidery machine!!  I remember when mine was new to me...I stitched out my first project upside down



Thanks, I'll look into "Parallels."
P.S.  I named my machine "Stitch", since our whole family loves Stitch, which started with DD, and since that's the first design I stitched out.


----------



## billwendy

All righty!!! Who is willing to help sweetie pie MALLORY!!!!!





We are ready to her Big Give - ship date isnt until 1/29/11!!!

She loves just about everything!!! lol!!! Lets make it special for her!!! Also, if you have any ideas for mom, that'd be great - she won't give me her tshirt size!

http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/69585

Here is her PTR - you have to read the part about Rudolph!! We have to include Rudolph in some way!!! Lets be creative!!! lol!!!! Its just Mallory for us to doll up - her big brother would appreciate tshirts though! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2602026 Mallory Makes a Magical Wish! -- UPDATE -- I wish for... Rudolph!?   pg. 4 Post #46

http://www.carepages.com/carepages/MalloryAddison Mallory's Detailed Medical Info 

Im being kinda sneeky posting so late on a week night, but I know some of you are night owls!!!! Come on over!!!!! PRetty Please???


----------



## VBAndrea

I am having issues with Dis again -- I can't quote and reply -- it logs me out.

Anyway, I signed up for Mallory's Big Give and also wanted to comment on the rag quilt you made -- I love it.  I still remember that one you made as a baby gift for someone and told myself then that I needed to learn how to do those.

I finished my fleece blankets for Haiti last night and will try to get pictures posted soon.  I will not get them posted until next week though.  

I've been loving everyone's latest creations, Christmas outfits and gifts.  I've only made a couple of gifts (tote bag and pjs ) this year and took pictures of one that went outside the family and will try to get pictures of my other items soon.  I also have a new camera so bear with me (the flash stopped working on my Cool Pix).

While I haven't been posting I have been reading along and admiring everything everyday.


----------



## cogero

I am back from our trip. Still need to catch up. Will check out Mallory's give since we aren't going back until August now due to DDs dance schedule.

Hope everyone had a fabulous holiday. Need to get to work on some gives tomorrow


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> I am having issues with Dis again -- I can't quote and reply -- it logs me out.
> 
> Anyway, I signed up for Mallory's Big Give and also wanted to comment on the rag quilt you made -- I love it.  I still remember that one you made as a baby gift for someone and told myself then that I needed to learn how to do those.
> 
> I finished my fleece blankets for Haiti last night and will try to get pictures posted soon.  I will not get them posted until next week though.
> 
> I've been loving everyone's latest creations, Christmas outfits and gifts.  I've only made a couple of gifts (tote bag and pjs ) this year and took pictures of one that went outside the family and will try to get pictures of my other items soon.  I also have a new camera so bear with me (the flash stopped working on my Cool Pix).
> 
> While I haven't been posting I have been reading along and admiring everything everyday.



Andrea - you could so do a rag quilt - very simple just sewing straight lines!!! give it a try!! The first one I did I was amazed when it turned out!! lol



cogero said:


> I am back from our trip. Still need to catch up. Will check out Mallory's give since we aren't going back until August now due to DDs dance schedule.
> 
> Hope everyone had a fabulous holiday. Need to get to work on some gives tomorrow


Cant WAIT to hear all about your trip!!! Thanks for signing up for MAllory's Big Give!!! She is so SWEET!!!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm going through disboutiquer withdrawals!!  I'm sure you've all been making wonderful things, but I've been so busy with last minute shopping, wrapping and sewing to veg in front of the computer lately.
> 
> Anyhow, I got quite the Christmas surprise!!    No, I'm not pregnant again...I GOT A SEGER!!!
> 
> But just like when my husband surprised me with the plans of buying an embroidery machine, I knew nothing about embroidery machines except for that they did awesome things and I wanted one...pretty much the same story with this serger idea, I know nothing except for that they make finishing edges beautiful and I want one.  DH says I can't open the box unless I know I'm going to love it and I want to keep it because he can't return or exchange this unless it's untouched.  It's a Janome 1110DX .  I guess he got a pretty good deal on it since they are discontinued, and the shop lady says they have gotten the best feedback on them.  Can anyone give me guidance on if this is a good choice for a beginner?  I'm a fast learner, but I know nothing about sergers except that they provide a finished edge on clothing, and truth being told, I really drool over a nicely finished edge when you all make those ruffled dresses.  I have a little girl to sew for now and I really want to make pretty ruffles!!  Is that a silly reason to want a serger?  I plan to do my homework tomorrow, but any tutoring you serger expert ladies could provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS!! lol  I hope everyone has had a blessed holiday



Angie, I have this machine and I love it. Mine was a Christmas gift last year. I was able to go to the dealer and have her show me how to thread it, etc., so you may want to see if you can do the same. I was a bit intimidated by it at first but once you thread it once or twice its no big deal! I serge all my seam finishes now, its so fast and looks so professional.

This is my first time "quoting" ... going to hit Submit Reply now and see what happens! Liz


----------



## NiniMorris

Part of my New Year's resolution for the coming year is to organize my sewing/quilting studio. I am looking for fabric storage ideas.  I tried putting it in large covered plastic bins, sorted by color.  That was a bust!  I always seemed to need the one that was on the bottom of the stack, and in the bottom of the bin.  After a few frantic searches, it was so jumbled I could never find anything.

Once upon a time, I had all my fabric on flats like at a fabric store.  (I got them at fabric stores when they were empty.)  I had my step dad build me a bookcase with those dimensions in mind and they fit perfectly on it.  That bookcase was built to fit in the house we lived in and could not be moved for love or money (VERY heavy).

I've thought about having some shelves built where I could store it on rolls...sort of like the upholstery fabric is at Joann's.  But with the sheer volume of fabric I have it would take up way too much room.

So...how do you have your fabric stash stored?  I am desperate for ideas!

Nini


----------



## Darragh

Cibahwewah said:


> --  I also couldn't for the life of me figure out why Heather had all those thread changes in odd colors at the beginning of a pattern.  Duh.  Figured it out on the 3rd try.  I've finished a t-shirt and a blankie, and while they look nice, I'm still undecided whether it saves time vs doing applique by hand.



I just encountered the same thing with one of Heather Sue's designs last night.  Why are there weird colors at the beginning of the pattern?  Color me clueless.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Part of my New Year's resolution for the coming year is to organize my sewing/quilting studio. I am looking for fabric storage ideas.  I tried putting it in large covered plastic bins, sorted by color.  That was a bust!  I always seemed to need the one that was on the bottom of the stack, and in the bottom of the bin.  After a few frantic searches, it was so jumbled I could never find anything.
> 
> Once upon a time, I had all my fabric on flats like at a fabric store.  (I got them at fabric stores when they were empty.)  I had my step dad build me a bookcase with those dimensions in mind and they fit perfectly on it.  That bookcase was built to fit in the house we lived in and could not be moved for love or money (VERY heavy).
> 
> I've thought about having some shelves built where I could store it on rolls...sort of like the upholstery fabric is at Joann's.  But with the sheer volume of fabric I have it would take up way too much room.
> 
> So...how do you have your fabric stash stored?  I am desperate for ideas!
> 
> Nini



Argh!!! I got logged out again but you'll be happy to know that after SIX tries I am able to quote you.

I have the same crappy storage system you do.  I have some fabric stored in cupboards in the laundry room (where I sew) and the rest in plastic bins which is a nightmare to find what you want.  My goal is to someday do the comic book boards and wrap fabric around it and store it on shelves.  

I have my notions decently organized but my fabric is another story.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Argh!!! I got logged out again but you'll be happy to know that after SIX tries I am able to quote you.
> 
> I have the same crappy storage system you do.  I have some fabric stored in cupboards in the laundry room (where I sew) and the rest in plastic bins which is a nightmare to find what you want.  My goal is to someday do the comic book boards and wrap fabric around it and store it on shelves.
> 
> I have my notions decently organized but my fabric is another story.



I don't think the comic book boards would work for me...I usually buy at least 5 yards at a time...you never know when you might need it for something!

I am fortunate enough to have a ginormous room....with lots of light...but I also have a 12 foot quilting machine that takes up one wall!

My notions are still a work in progress...I had them all neat and tidy, but they weren't very convenient, so they are currently trying out new spots in the room.  I'm going with the idea of storing them where you would use them.  So this is working a bot better, just not very neat!

Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

I bought the organizers from polarnotions.com at the Houston Quilt show.  I love them! I am not sure how many yards one organizer will hold, but I have put up to 3 different fabrics, 1-2 yards each, on one organizer.  I only bought 50 because they are kind of pricey, but I plan to order more soon! 








NiniMorris said:


> Part of my New Year's resolution for the coming year is to organize my sewing/quilting studio. I am looking for fabric storage ideas.  I tried putting it in large covered plastic bins, sorted by color.  That was a bust!  I always seemed to need the one that was on the bottom of the stack, and in the bottom of the bin.  After a few frantic searches, it was so jumbled I could never find anything.
> 
> Once upon a time, I had all my fabric on flats like at a fabric store.  (I got them at fabric stores when they were empty.)  I had my step dad build me a bookcase with those dimensions in mind and they fit perfectly on it.  That bookcase was built to fit in the house we lived in and could not be moved for love or money (VERY heavy).
> 
> I've thought about having some shelves built where I could store it on rolls...sort of like the upholstery fabric is at Joann's.  But with the sheer volume of fabric I have it would take up way too much room.
> 
> So...how do you have your fabric stash stored?  I am desperate for ideas!
> 
> Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

First up is an Avilo Tote (large size) for my Secret Santa at work -- she has a miniature daschund that is her life so I made her the tote with extra pockets and put something in each pocket -- one had the matching coffee cozy, one the matching dog scarf, another had the Christmas dog scarf, earrings were in the other pockets and dog treats in whatever pockets were left over.  She loved it and couldn't believe I made it.





And sorry if the photo size isn't up to par -- nothing is working for me today -- I've had to log in NUMEROUS times today b/c I keep getting logged out even though I check the box to stay loggged in.  And photobucket is not letting me resize 

This is a close up of the earrings:


----------



## froggy33

Darragh said:


> I just encountered the same thing with one of Heather Sue's designs last night.  Why are there weird colors at the beginning of the pattern?  Color me clueless.



To clear up any confusions about digitizing.  At the beginning of the design, you have to have the placement stitches and the tackdown stitches (so that you know where to put the applique fabric and so that you can stitch it down to cut around).  In a digitizing program, you change colors to let the machine know to both cut the thread AND to stop stitching, so that you can put the fabric in place and cut around it.  It doesn't really matter what color you make the thread, so digitizers just pick two random colors, and then use them for the placement and tackdown stitches.

Hope that clears it up!


----------



## JAM3

I got a Brother PE-180D for Christmas! I was so surprised I just started looking into them before Christmas so there is so much I don't know! I am super excited to try it out but want to make sure that I have everything I need before I start experimenting! 

This machine needs a cable to transfer files from the computer to a memory card, then to my machine. I have seen several types out there and am not sure which one to go with. I know that to be able to purchase online for sure so this will be one of my first purchases!

I am also unsure about my bobbins and bobbin thread. Are there specific bobbins I need for my machine and specific bobbin thread? Do I need the bobbin thread to match the regular thread like when I am sewing or can I just use white? I received a pack of 40 different color embroidery thread as a gift so I am thinking I will be set with these for a couple weeks at least!

I know I need stabilizers depending what I am embroidering. Can anyone suggest types that you have had good luck with. 

I have seen a lot of add on hoops sold for my machine. What sizes are useful and when would I need different sizes?

Lastly, I would love to hear about sites that you purchased designs from that you have liked!

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> First up is an Avilo Tote (large size) for my Secret Santa at work -- she has a miniature daschund that is her life so I made her the tote with extra pockets and put something in each pocket -- one had the matching coffee cozy, one the matching dog scarf, another had the Christmas dog scarf, earrings were in the other pockets and dog treats in whatever pockets were left over.  She loved it and couldn't believe I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photo size isn't up to par -- nothing is working for me today -- I've had to log in NUMEROUS times today b/c I keep getting logged out even though I check the box to stay loggged in.  And photobucket is not letting me resize
> 
> This is a close up of the earrings:



I LOVE IT all!!! That was so nice of you to make that!! its adorable!! Great job!!

We are doing great on Mallory's Big Give!!!! Anyone up for things like - toiletry bags, Eye Spy Bag for Mallory, Family Wish Shirts, Scrapbook....Come on over - we'd love to have you...Her Mom is super duper sweet - even if you cant participate by sending something physical, please head on over to her PTR and just offer them a little love and support!!
Web address of Trip Report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2602026[/QUOTE]


Oh - and who was it that wanted to make Tutu's for Big Gives? We need her!!! Mallory would LOVE them!!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

JAM3 said:


> I got a Brother PE-180D for Christmas! I was so surprised I just started looking into them before Christmas so there is so much I don't know! I am super excited to try it out but want to make sure that I have everything I need before I start experimenting!
> 
> This machine needs a cable to transfer files from the computer to a memory card, then to my machine. I have seen several types out there and am not sure which one to go with. I know that to be able to purchase online for sure so this will be one of my first purchases!
> 
> I am also unsure about my bobbins and bobbin thread. Are there specific bobbins I need for my machine and specific bobbin thread? Do I need the bobbin thread to match the regular thread like when I am sewing or can I just use white? I received a pack of 40 different color embroidery thread as a gift so I am thinking I will be set with these for a couple weeks at least!
> 
> I know I need stabilizers depending what I am embroidering. Can anyone suggest types that you have had good luck with.
> 
> I have seen a lot of add on hoops sold for my machine. What sizes are useful and when would I need different sizes?
> 
> Lastly, I would love to hear about sites that you purchased designs from that you have liked!
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!



I had this machine and loved it. Actually, it was my Mother's and she didn't take to machine embroidery, and it was something she had wanted to do for years. So she sort of turned the machine over to me. I did take to machine embroidery and after about a year, I sold the machine and bought the 780D. 

The machine takes a different bobbin. I used to pick them up at the sewing shop for 10cents each. It's flatter and has a white line around the center of it. I don't know about the sizes. I had never seen them in stores like JoAnne fabrics. And I found the machine was also picky on the bobbin thread I used. I could only use Janome or Brother bobbin thread. Anything else I tried, just jammed up the machine. But yet I could use the embroidery thread for Inthe hoop projects. Just doesn't make sense to me. 

Your pretty much limited to the hoop you have, as the machine is a 4X4. Unless you look for a larger hoop so you don't have to rehoop something your working on. Lets say, you put the word Disney on one line, and want World on the next, you just move the hoop up so you use different brackets on the hoop. Does that make any sense?

I've used different types of stablizers. And they can be pretty pricey. Do you have a JoAnne fabrics? They have sulky stablizer in value packs. That way you can try a variety of different stablizers without breaking the bank.  

I personally think it's a great machine. It's good and sturdy. You'll enjoy it. And you'll know if your ready to trade up to a larger hoop.


----------



## Cibahwewah

Darragh said:


> I just encountered the same thing with one of Heather Sue's designs last night.  Why are there weird colors at the beginning of the pattern?  Color me clueless.



Froggy 33 cleared it up, but picture me at my machine changing from yellow to red, yellow to red, yellow to red....
The instructions on applique in the Brother manual are completely different and way way way time consuming---ignore!
Go to Swakembroidery.com and click on SWAK 101--at the very bottom is a tutorial that shows multipiece applique tutorial.  
Now I'm using a light colored thread and not changing colors until the satin stitching process, no more yellow, red, yellow, red...


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hey guys! 
We had a good trip. Shame on me for not posting pictures yet, but we all got the flu at Disney and took me a while to recover! Now I am frantically cleaning the house in case our in laws show up next week. They are supposed to come, but I don't know when or if they will. (they said they were coming last year and didn't) 
I'm anxiously waiting for my photopass cd! I loved photopass. It was a hassle to have to wait in line for so long and then have to take the camera out in a hurry when it got close to our turn.. so I totally took advantage of photopass. I hope they came out good! 

Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas. 
I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Cibahwewah said:


> Froggy 33 cleared it up, but picture me at my machine changing from yellow to red, yellow to red, yellow to red....
> The instructions on applique in the Brother manual are completely different and way way way time consuming---ignore!
> Go to Swakembroidery.com and click on SWAK 101--at the very bottom is a tutorial that shows multipiece applique tutorial.
> Now I'm using a light colored thread and not changing colors until the satin stitching process, no more yellow, red, yellow, red...



Aww!! Poor thign! Hehe.. I always wonder if people know they don't need to change the thread colors like that so I mention it to people when I can.

Did you figure out the font thing? When I have a predigitized font that is single letters I use Embird Basic to combine them into words then put them on my machine. There are some font softwares out there that will let you make your own designs with words though... I love Monogram Wizard and use it ALOT. It has alot of fonts. It doesn't use TTF fonts like some programs do, but because of that the stitch outs are perfect each time. They digitize the fonts manually.. and I really sound like a monogram wizard snob.. 
Embird has Font Engine that you can use TTFs that you download online for free to make your own fonts too, but you have to have Embird Basic and Font Engine to do it. Pretty much all of the expensive softwares can do this too. I have Explorations Lettering too. I really like pretty lettering software. 
There are also a few sites that you can make your own phrases.. I can't think of any right now though.


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.



My husband is super hard to shop for too. His favorite present was a little scrapbook that went through our life together, pictures of when we were dating, got married and had the kids. He cried at that and because it was small (6x6) it didn't take long to make. 

This year I got him a memory foam pillow and made a pillowcase for it. He is on the road Monday-Friday so I thought that would help him sleep better in the hotel room. I used Steelers fabric for the pillowcase and he loved it. And it was quick and easy too.


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> To clear up any confusions about digitizing.  At the beginning of the design, you have to have the placement stitches and the tackdown stitches (so that you know where to put the applique fabric and so that you can stitch it down to cut around).  In a digitizing program, you change colors to let the machine know to both cut the thread AND to stop stitching, so that you can put the fabric in place and cut around it.  It doesn't really matter what color you make the thread, so digitizers just pick two random colors, and then use them for the placement and tackdown stitches.
> 
> Hope that clears it up!



Actually, that does clear things up a little.  I wondered why some digitizers use different colours for the placement and tackdown stitches, when others just use the same colour as the first one you will need for the satin stitches.  Must be differences in the software they are using.




VBAndrea said:


> First up is an Avilo Tote (large size) for my Secret Santa at work -- she has a miniature daschund that is her life so I made her the tote with extra pockets and put something in each pocket -- one had the matching coffee cozy, one the matching dog scarf, another had the Christmas dog scarf, earrings were in the other pockets and dog treats in whatever pockets were left over.  She loved it and couldn't believe I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if the photo size isn't up to par -- nothing is working for me today -- I've had to log in NUMEROUS times today b/c I keep getting logged out even though I check the box to stay loggged in.  And photobucket is not letting me resize
> 
> This is a close up of the earrings:



I love that tote, and have been giving it to the boys teachers for a couple of years now.  everything looks wonderful, good job.



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey guys!
> We had a good trip. Shame on me for not posting pictures yet, but we all got the flu at Disney and took me a while to recover! Now I am frantically cleaning the house in case our in laws show up next week. They are supposed to come, but I don't know when or if they will. (they said they were coming last year and didn't)
> I'm anxiously waiting for my photopass cd! I loved photopass. It was a hassle to have to wait in line for so long and then have to take the camera out in a hurry when it got close to our turn.. so I totally took advantage of photopass. I hope they came out good!
> 
> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.



Is he into music?  I bought my DH a pair of Bose headphones and an Itunes card.


----------



## NiniMorris

WDWAtLast said:


> I bought the organizers from polarnotions.com at the Houston Quilt show.  I love them! I am not sure how many yards one organizer will hold, but I have put up to 3 different fabrics, 1-2 yards each, on one organizer.  I only bought 50 because they are kind of pricey, but I plan to order more soon!



I spent way too much time on the internet yesterday ... thanks to your post!  LOL!  I really like these, and the video sent me to a lot of other ideas.  Things I never even thought about.  My DIL and I are going to order some of these next month and have fun!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey guys!
> We had a good trip. Shame on me for not posting pictures yet, but we all got the flu at Disney and took me a while to recover! Now I am frantically cleaning the house in case our in laws show up next week. They are supposed to come, but I don't know when or if they will. (they said they were coming last year and didn't)
> I'm anxiously waiting for my photopass cd! I loved photopass. It was a hassle to have to wait in line for so long and then have to take the camera out in a hurry when it got close to our turn.. so I totally took advantage of photopass. I hope they came out good!
> 
> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.



I have to say...this year's best Christmas present for my husband did not come from me.  My kids got together and gave him and I a Keruig coffee machine and a gazillion K cups. We have used it multiple times each day and hubby has already decided it is going on all trips with him...of course that means he has to take ME on all his trips because I love it too.  

I gave hubby a hoodie with his business logo on it.  Since he owns his own business and works outside at it, he really needed a warm jacket that would wash well...he loves it!

I have an extremly hard to buy for hubby...I used to look at what he stopped to look at in stores.  Only to discover that he sometimes stops just to look at stuff to kill time while I am shopping.  He does NOT like the things he stops to look at...who knew!


Nini


----------



## McDuck

*Toadstool* said:


> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.



My hubby likes video games, so I hit the clearance bins at Kmart and Best Buy.  He was really excited about the single serve trial size bags of coffee I picked up out of Target's $1 bins and the Mickey-head Rice Krispy treat.  Another big hit with him was another $1 bin find--a Lego pack of a Toy Story Army Man and Jeep.  And this was probably just because it was kind of special to us--I got him two blown glass ornaments of a VW bug and VW van, to commemorate our year in Newquay (Cornwall, UK).  Pretty simple, but he liked it all.



NiniMorris said:


> I spent way too much time on the internet yesterday ... thanks to your post!  LOL!  I really like these, and the video sent me to a lot of other ideas.  Things I never even thought about.  My DIL and I are going to order some of these next month and have fun!



Yes, thanks from me, too!  I've got the Polar Notions website bookmarked for when our budget will allow me to order!


----------



## billwendy

My hubby loved is digital coin counting bank, his puffy slippers from Walmart, his Madden11 for the Wii and the $7 remote control car I got him from Zoey at Rite Aid!!!! lol....

We are going to Sight and Sound in Lancaster today for the Christmas show!! Cant wait!!

Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?


----------



## McDuck

billwendy said:


> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?



We're baking cupcakes, probably watching movies or playing video games, then ringing in 2011 with sparkling cider.  Oh the wild and crazy life we lead...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?



We are just staying home and hopefully keeping awake till midnight.  Sara beth is all excited as this is the first year she is going to stay up.  She is more excited than Christmas...I think!  We bought some chips and treats and hopefully the kids aren't partying without us!  I usually fall asleep around 11~


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks for the compliments on the Rudolph Feliz.  I think I have retired my Feliz sewing for awhile.  So much work and so much fabric.  The ruffles nearly pushed me over the edge and I have a ruffler!  I was going to make an Animal Kingdom Feliz but have decided to do something a little simpler as I just don't have the energy!

Here is the tote bag I made for my mom's Christmas gift.  They are taking DD4 for her 5th birthday in February so I put together a little "Survival Kit" kit for them.  The are also going on European Disney Cruise in September so I thought the bag would be cute for that as well.  I even added some little pockets on the inside that will fit their Keys to the World cards perfectly.  In retrospect, I wish I had closed it with a zipper so things wouldn't fall out on rides.  Not sure how to do that though.  Can anyone recommend a pattern for a tote that closes with a zipper?  I didn't use a pattern for this, just winged it based on a Vera Bradley bag I have.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Rudolph Feliz.  I think I have retired my Feliz sewing for awhile.  So much work and so much fabric.  The ruffles nearly pushed me over the edge and I have a ruffler!  I was going to make an Animal Kingdom Feliz but have decided to do something a little simpler as I just don't have the energy!
> 
> Here is the tote bag I made for my mom's Christmas gift.  They are taking DD4 for her 5th birthday in February so I put together a little "Survival Kit" kit for them.  The are also going on European Disney Cruise in September so I thought the bag would be cute for that as well.  I even added some little pockets on the inside that will fit their Keys to the World cards perfectly.  In retrospect, I wish I had closed it with a zipper so things wouldn't fall out on rides.  Not sure how to do that though.  Can anyone recommend a pattern for a tote that closes with a zipper?  I didn't use a pattern for this, just winged it based on a Vera Bradley bag I have.



What a great bag!  I still have not finished a feliz.  I started one over 2 years ago and now if i finish it it won't fi my daughter!  I want to make one for our trip coming up, but not sure if i will have the time!


----------



## littlepeppers

I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.

I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.  

I think I just taked DH into a Nov 2011 trip again.!!!!!  Let the planning begin.

Here are a few trip pics from our Nov trip.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?



We are celebrating DS8's birthday...love having a NYE baby!  It always gives us something to do!  We may go to a friends house for a little, but for the most part we always spend it at home just the 5 of us.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> How have you been?  Haven't seen you around much...although I have been busy myself!



I am good...been around been I have been so busy!  I think I have too many irons in the fire for my own good this year!  But, with the holidays over, I can relax a little!  I say that, but we did get a new addition to the family that will keep me busy for some time!

So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!





Katie only loves him just a little!






The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!


----------



## jeniamt

littlepeppers said:


> I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.
> 
> I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.
> 
> I think I just taked DH into a Nov 2011 trip again.!!!!!  Let the planning begin.
> 
> Here are a few trip pics from our Nov trip.



Your outfits are so awesome!  The appliques are really amazing.  Are you doing them by hand?  Some seem too big for a machine.  Looks like you guys had a nice time.


----------



## littlepeppers

jeniamt said:


> Your outfits are so awesome!  The appliques are really amazing.  Are you doing them by hand?  Some seem too big for a machine.  Looks like you guys had a nice time.



Thank you so much.  We had a great time, but 8 days wasn't enough.  

The big ones were done by hand.  I wish I had a huge hoop to pull those off.  I must have been nuts to do 8 shirts for DS8 by hand, but I will do it again, if he will still wear them next year.


----------



## littlepeppers

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!



He is so cute.  It almost makes me want to give into DH.  I keep telling him that I have two perfectly good kids, a husband, and old dog and a cat that kills everything in the fields and brings it onto the patio to clean up after.  

I can't do another animal that I didn't birth.  DS8 hasn't shown responsibility for animals enought to take on the responsibility yet.  DH thinks I'm a grinch for it, but I clean up his mess too.   LOL!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

littlepeppers said:


> He is so cute.  It almost makes me want to give into DH.  I keep telling him that I have two perfectly good kids, a husband, and old dog and a cat that kills everything in the fields and brings it onto the patio to clean up after.
> 
> I can't do another animal that I didn't birth.  DS8 hasn't shown responsibility for animals enought to take on the responsibility yet.  DH thinks I'm a grinch for it, but I clean up his mess too.   LOL!!!



Oh...I had to think long and hard about it!  It is really like taking care of a baby with no diaper sometimes, and somehow the puppy he wanted....I am the one that gets up all hours of the night to walk.  But he is doing better, last night I got to sleep until 4:30!  Yipee!


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?




Since DH is working, I think I will either be scrapbooking or working on some big gives and cleaning my studio it is a huge mess.


----------



## effervescent

h518may said:


> been sick since before Christmas so haven't done much.  I also have a DD that takes off with my camera.  I did make one of the ruffle purses for MIL.  This is a medium purse.



I love the colors in that!  I really need to make one of these, I just love the ruffles.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been quite busy and sick but I finally got some pics uploaded to photobucket!  Yeah
> Here is a potrait peasant I made for Sara beth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/[/SIZE]COLOR]



Everything is great, I think this is my favorite.  I love the fabric.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!!  My husband got tierd of me asking him if he really wanted to buy me that big of a Christmas gift and he opened the box once I went upstairs with the baby the other night.  So I guess that's my answer   I don't have much sewing room, so I had to pack up the embroidery machine to move the serger to my desk.  So, it's plugged in, and I'm on about page 20 of the owners manual.  I've been up the last two nights with a sick baby though, so I'm gonna take a nap before I attempt to thread and play.
> 
> Have you gotten yours out yet?  Do you love it?



No I haven't had the time to devote to it yet.  The holidays are crazy at work and my sewing area is a mess right now.  It's on my list of things to do next week though.  I'd love to be able to use it to make the kids' outfits for our January trip.  I guess I should bring the manual and skim over it at work so I have at least some idea what I'm getting myself into!



VBAndrea said:


> First up is an Avilo Tote (large size) for my Secret Santa at work -- she has a miniature daschund that is her life so I made her the tote with extra pockets and put something in each pocket -- one had the matching coffee cozy, one the matching dog scarf, another had the Christmas dog scarf, earrings were in the other pockets and dog treats in whatever pockets were left over.  She loved it and couldn't believe I made it.



Oh I love it!  You are an awesome Secret Santa!



billwendy said:


> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?



Working a 12.    The fam probably won't do much since the babies can't make it til midnight yet.



jeniamt said:


>



So cute!



littlepeppers said:


> I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.
> 
> I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.



I love all of your pics!  Your customs are just fabulous.  And congrats on the newest upcoming trip!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Squeee!  He's a doll!  I want a puppy but DH says not right now (we already have a lab mix and a snooty cat).  My sister just got a new rottie puppy - all these puppies are killing me!


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey guys!
> We had a good trip. Shame on me for not posting pictures yet, but we all got the flu at Disney and took me a while to recover! Now I am frantically cleaning the house in case our in laws show up next week. They are supposed to come, but I don't know when or if they will. (they said they were coming last year and didn't)
> I'm anxiously waiting for my photopass cd! I loved photopass. It was a hassle to have to wait in line for so long and then have to take the camera out in a hurry when it got close to our turn.. so I totally took advantage of photopass. I hope they came out good!
> 
> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.



Hi Toadstool! (Sorry, I don't remember your real name! )

It was fun running into you at 1900 Park Fare! Do you mind if I post a photo of the girls together?

Janet


----------



## mommyof2princesses

littlepeppers said:


> I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.
> 
> I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.
> 
> I think I just taked DH into a Nov 2011 trip again.!!!!!  Let the planning begin.
> 
> Here are a few trip pics from our Nov trip.



I love all the outfits!  I think I am finally inspired to get started on our trip!  And yeah on booking another trip!  DH said that if there is a bounceback offer when we are there we can boook our next trip too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am good...been around been I have been so busy!  I think I have too many irons in the fire for my own good this year!  But, with the holidays over, I can relax a little!  I say that, but we did get a new addition to the family that will keep me busy for some time!
> 
> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie only loves him just a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!



What a cutie!  the girls got a certificate for a new dog for once we move into our new house!  they are quite excited!  The only compromise is that is needs to be a rescue dog!


----------



## gcast1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am good...been around been I have been so busy!  I think I have too many irons in the fire for my own good this year!  But, with the holidays over, I can relax a little!  I say that, but we did get a new addition to the family that will keep me busy for some time!
> 
> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie only loves him just a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!




My DH gave me two dachshund puppies for Valentine's Day this year - I call them the gift that keeps on giving.  We FINALLY have them almost totally crate trained but it was a looonngg year!  Good luck!!  (I don't know if it was a Freudian slip but I kept typing SH instead of DH...)


----------



## lovesdumbo

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am good...been around been I have been so busy!  I think I have too many irons in the fire for my own good this year!  But, with the holidays over, I can relax a little!  I say that, but we did get a new addition to the family that will keep me busy for some time!
> 
> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie only loves him just a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!


SO adorable!!!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Rudolph Feliz.  I think I have retired my Feliz sewing for awhile.  So much work and so much fabric.  The ruffles nearly pushed me over the edge and I have a ruffler!  I was going to make an Animal Kingdom Feliz but have decided to do something a little simpler as I just don't have the energy!
> 
> Here is the tote bag I made for my mom's Christmas gift.  They are taking DD4 for her 5th birthday in February so I put together a little "Survival Kit" kit for them.  The are also going on European Disney Cruise in September so I thought the bag would be cute for that as well.  I even added some little pockets on the inside that will fit their Keys to the World cards perfectly.  In retrospect, I wish I had closed it with a zipper so things wouldn't fall out on rides.  Not sure how to do that though.  Can anyone recommend a pattern for a tote that closes with a zipper?  I didn't use a pattern for this, just winged it based on a Vera Bradley bag I have.


Great bag!  I did a tote with a drawstring top using this tutorial.
http://ayumills.blogspot.com/2010/08/tutorial-lunch-bag.html



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey guys!
> We had a good trip. Shame on me for not posting pictures yet, but we all got the flu at Disney and took me a while to recover! Now I am frantically cleaning the house in case our in laws show up next week. They are supposed to come, but I don't know when or if they will. (they said they were coming last year and didn't)
> I'm anxiously waiting for my photopass cd! I loved photopass. It was a hassle to have to wait in line for so long and then have to take the camera out in a hurry when it got close to our turn.. so I totally took advantage of photopass. I hope they came out good!
> 
> Did anyone get their men some really awesome Christmas gift that isn't super expensive? My hubby wont give me any hints on what to give him. He says all he wants is me...  He is so hard to shop for. We are having Christmas next week when he comes home. He has all the tools he wants and that kinda stuff so I am finally stumped on what to get him. Everything I ask him he says not to get. :/ He doesn't like me to buy clothes for him, so thats out too. I'd love some ideas.
> I was going to post a photo, but my sd card is missing. Hubby took it before he went to work and no telling where he put it.


I always buy my DH some sort of flash light-one year a head lamp, one year a tripod flash light.  This year I got him an energizer LED flashlight that you you use as like a lantern-it is small but worked great when we lost our electricity twice this week-once for 12+ hours.  Seems like we can always use a flashlight.

I wanted to get him an emergency light-you plug it in like a night light but it only goes on when the power is out.  They are under $10 but the one Lowes I went to was sold out.




littlepeppers said:


> I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.
> 
> I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.
> 
> I think I just taked DH into a Nov 2011 trip again.!!!!!  Let the planning begin.


YAY for a new trip to plan!  LOVE all your outfits!


----------



## jeniamt

littlepeppers said:


> Thank you so much.  We had a great time, but 8 days wasn't enough.
> 
> The big ones were done by hand.  I wish I had a huge hoop to pull those off.  I must have been nuts to do 8 shirts for DS8 by hand, but I will do it again, if he will still wear them next year.



Wow, you are amazing!  I do my appliques by hand and know how much work it is.  I will be lucky to make my kids one shirt each before our trip in 3 weeks!  I had so much to do before Christmas I haven't had time to start thinking about sewing for our trip!  Thankfully they still have outfits that fit them from last year's cruise.



lovesdumbo said:


> SO adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Great bag!  I did a tote with a drawstring top using this tutorial.
> http://ayumills.blogspot.com/2010/08/tutorial-lunch-bag.html



THANK YOU!!!  I love that bag... might have to take mine apart to add the drawstring.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Thought I would post a few Chrismtas gifts I made.  I made this drawstring tote from this tutorial:  http://ayumills.blogspot.com/2010/08/tutorial-lunch-bag.html






I made a yoga mat bag for a friend using this tutorial: http://sew4home.com/projects/storage-solutions/438-yoga-mat-sling-bag






I made a ton of tea wallets using this tutorial (I'll have to upload the photo of the Mickey style one that is still on my camera):  http://blog.christyscreations.com/tea-wallet-tutorial/


----------



## lovesdumbo

jeniamt said:


> THANK YOU!!!  I love that bag... might have to take mine apart to add the drawstring.


I think you could add it to your bag without taking yours apart.

I really like that tutorial.  The made as per the tutorial is relatively small-meant as a lunch tote but you could use that technique to make a bigger bag.


----------



## littlepeppers

jeniamt said:


> Wow, you are amazing!  I do my appliques by hand and know how much work it is.  I will be lucky to make my kids one shirt each before our trip in 3 weeks!  I had so much to do before Christmas I haven't had time to start thinking about sewing for our trip!  Thankfully they still have outfits that fit them from last year's cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!  I love that bag... might have to take mine apart to add the drawstring.



I did the shirts in 5 days.  I did one thing at a time.  One day i found all my pics from pins or coloring pgs, I used a projector to blow up pics for the shirts and traced to size one day, cut out the pics pieces and cut them out on fabric with heatbond and put pieces for each shirt into ziplock bags,  ironed pieces on all shirts, and sewed  around pieces for 1 & 1/2.  It worked well because I forget how to zig and zag well if I do one shirt at a time.  This way they were all done together.


----------



## jeniamt

lovesdumbo said:


> I think you could add it to your bag without taking yours apart.
> 
> I really like that tutorial.  The made as per the tutorial is relatively small-meant as a lunch tote but you could use that technique to make a bigger bag.



I think you are right.  Looks like I can stitch the drawstring part to the inner lining.  Will try tomorrow.



littlepeppers said:


> I did the shirts in 5 days.  I did one thing at a time.  One day i found all my pics from pins or coloring pgs, I used a projector to blow up pics for the shirts and traced to size one day, cut out the pics pieces and cut them out on fabric with heatbond and put pieces for each shirt into ziplock bags,  ironed pieces on all shirts, and sewed  around pieces for 1 & 1/2.  It worked well because I forget how to zig and zag well if I do one shirt at a time.  This way they were all done together.



Wow, you are efficient.  Sadly, DS9 says he doesn't want any shirts    Hopefully he will come to his senses in a day or two.  He was really tired when I just asked him about what he might want.  DD11 chose an Eeyore Cutie for her shirt.  She says she wants patchwork jeans to match.


----------



## DMGeurts

First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!  

I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!

I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.  

So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...

First was Goofy:





Then came Donald:





And Mickey:





Minnie:





Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.

Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.  

I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.  

Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.  

Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.  

D~


----------



## jessica52877

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



Wow! Those were all amazing! Especially drafting your own pattern and just making up as you went along! I think you'll fit in here real well! Welcome!


----------



## Piper

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today. I don't think I will go back much further.  But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.  I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me. About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago. I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet. I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk. I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive... then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.  My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie. The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT. The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves. I drafted Donald's skirt, as well. The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet. I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto. I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.  I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.  We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~


 

These are adorable!


----------



## ms_mckenna

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> D~


Pure awesomeness!!! Wow you are one talented lady!!!!!!


----------



## lindsey

to DMGeurts

Those outfits are great!  Now you have inspired me to try to make some outfits for my granddaughter's new AG twins that Santa brought her!


----------



## cogero

I better not show my DD the AG clothes or she might want them.


----------



## Loodlow

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Those were all amazing! Especially drafting your own pattern and just making up as you went along! I think you'll fit in here real well! Welcome!



WoW! I am much more of a lurker than a poster,but you are awesome! Those are so cute! I have no one to sew for really either, except maybe future grandchildren. I did make one of my coworkers daugeter a little Christmas dress following a tutorial I found on here, which was fun!  Thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are celebrating DS8's birthday...love having a NYE baby!  It always gives us something to do!  We may go to a friends house for a little, but for the most part we always spend it at home just the 5 of us.





DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



Welcome!!! These are INCREDIBLE!!! Hey, if you'd like to sew for some cute special little girls, you should totally join us in the Big Give!!!!! You'd have a BLAST!!! A ton of us here sew for kiddo's going on Make a Wish Trips to Disney!!!! If you are interested, you can pm me or click on anyone's disboutique box in their signature!!!


Speaking of the Big Give, someone is making a Tutu skirt - does anyone have an idea for a top to coordinate with the skirt and awesome Rudolph necklace that Callie got for her??? Would love to have a scrapbook for this little one - did you check out her PTR today? ADORABLE!! Brings a smile to your face!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Looks like the group has been busy in the last little bit. I have been away seeing family half way across the country. I honestly had a case of sewing withdraw when I was away. Hopefully I can keep up better now that I am home! There are lots of nice outfits, quilts, and bags posted while I was away. I hope I can get away with saying that they all look beautiful. 



DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



First off,  I felt that I had to comment on your work since they look so nice! You may want to consider joining the Big Give group for your Disney sewing fix. I am new to the Big Give but I have to say I really enjoyed making something special for the families.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> My husband is super hard to shop for too. His favorite present was a little scrapbook that went through our life together, pictures of when we were dating, got married and had the kids. He cried at that and because it was small (6x6) it didn't take long to make.
> 
> This year I got him a memory foam pillow and made a pillowcase for it. He is on the road Monday-Friday so I thought that would help him sleep better in the hotel room. I used Steelers fabric for the pillowcase and he loved it. And it was quick and easy too.


I like the scrap book thing. I keep wanting to do that, but I am very not crafty.. lol Maybe I can work on that for an anniversary gift. He never lets me buy him anything for that, but maybe that would be okay since it is a sentimental thing. 


tricia said:


> Is he into music?  I bought my DH a pair of Bose headphones and an Itunes card.


He is into music but has that all set up already. He doesn't like headphones so he uses those mini speakers to plug into his satellite radio portable thingy. 
I want some Bose headphones for myself though.. 



NiniMorris said:


> I have to say...this year's best Christmas present for my husband did not come from me.  My kids got together and gave him and I a Keruig coffee machine and a gazillion K cups. We have used it multiple times each day and hubby has already decided it is going on all trips with him...of course that means he has to take ME on all his trips because I love it too.
> 
> I gave hubby a hoodie with his business logo on it.  Since he owns his own business and works outside at it, he really needed a warm jacket that would wash well...he loves it!
> 
> I have an extremly hard to buy for hubby...I used to look at what he stopped to look at in stores.  Only to discover that he sometimes stops just to look at stuff to kill time while I am shopping.  He does NOT like the things he stops to look at...who knew!
> 
> 
> Nini


He'd probably like the Kerig if it makes single cups. He is always saying our coffee machine makes too much coffee! I don't drink coffee so maybe a single cup coffee pot would be a good gift. I am not sure we could swing a Keurig right now. I bet it makes hot cocoa too huh? I love hot cocoa 
The hoody sounded like a great gift.. good one. 
My hubby doesn't look at anything while we shop.. does that mean he likes everything? 
He hates shopping.. and generally he'd rather me not spend any money than get him anything. He gives great gifts though. 



McDuck said:


> My hubby likes video games, so I hit the clearance bins at Kmart and Best Buy.  He was really excited about the single serve trial size bags of coffee I picked up out of Target's $1 bins and the Mickey-head Rice Krispy treat.  Another big hit with him was another $1 bin find--a Lego pack of a Toy Story Army Man and Jeep.  And this was probably just because it was kind of special to us--I got him two blown glass ornaments of a VW bug and VW van, to commemorate our year in Newquay (Cornwall, UK).  Pretty simple, but he liked it all.


My hubby likes video games too, but I'm not sure what kind of games to get him anymore. He hasn't gamed in quite some time and I'm not sure if it is lack of interest or what. I think there might be a new Zelda game out and he likes Zelda.. so this gave me a good idea. I'll check that out.
You are very creative with your gifts. What a lucky man! 



billwendy said:


> My hubby loved is digital coin counting bank, his puffy slippers from Walmart, his Madden11 for the Wii and the $7 remote control car I got him from Zoey at Rite Aid!!!! lol....
> 
> We are going to Sight and Sound in Lancaster today for the Christmas show!! Cant wait!!
> 
> Still not sure what we are doing for NYE - whats everyone else doing?


Your hubby sounds easy to please! Hehe.. I don't t hink my hubby ever has coins. 

We are going to a New Years Eve party at a friends house I think. I generally like to stay in since my hubby is on the boat, but Hannah really wants to go.



McDuck said:


> We're baking cupcakes, probably watching movies or playing video games, then ringing in 2011 with sparkling cider.  Oh the wild and crazy life we lead...


Oooh.. I love me some sparkling grape juice.. must be same thing huh?



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Rudolph Feliz.  I think I have retired my Feliz sewing for awhile.  So much work and so much fabric.  The ruffles nearly pushed me over the edge and I have a ruffler!  I was going to make an Animal Kingdom Feliz but have decided to do something a little simpler as I just don't have the energy!
> 
> Here is the tote bag I made for my mom's Christmas gift.  They are taking DD4 for her 5th birthday in February so I put together a little "Survival Kit" kit for them.  The are also going on European Disney Cruise in September so I thought the bag would be cute for that as well.  I even added some little pockets on the inside that will fit their Keys to the World cards perfectly.  In retrospect, I wish I had closed it with a zipper so things wouldn't fall out on rides.  Not sure how to do that though.  Can anyone recommend a pattern for a tote that closes with a zipper?  I didn't use a pattern for this, just winged it based on a Vera Bradley bag I have.


Really cute tote!! Stay tuned for me posting my trip dresses. I made a dress that looks very similar to the Felix, but uses alot less fabric. I found it very easy to make too. The ruffles on the back are done completely different as well. 



littlepeppers said:


> I can't even beging to say how much I love all of the things that I have seen lately.  I've been lurking due to time constraints.  DH is back at work now & I have some free time again.
> 
> I haven't even posted out trip pics yet because I'm in a post-trip depression.
> 
> I think I just taked DH into a Nov 2011 trip again.!!!!!  Let the planning begin.
> 
> Here are a few trip pics from our Nov trip.


Hehe.. I don't think I want to go back in November. We were FREEZING!!! I had plenty layers of clothes and all that packed, but if I had known just how cold it is to stand in 30 and 40 degree weather all day I would have bought a down jacket or something much warmer. 
Your outfits are gorgeous! I love how far along your sewing has come from when you first started posting here! The Stitch yetti has to be my favorite. Such a cute shirt!



mom2rtk said:


> Hi Toadstool! (Sorry, I don't remember your real name! )
> 
> It was fun running into you at 1900 Park Fare! Do you mind if I post a photo of the girls together?
> 
> Janet


I would LOVE for you to post the picture. The one I have didn't come out great. I was having camera issues and Hannah is making a wierd face if I remember correctly. I'm Kira btw. 
I was so shocked when we saw you guys on our way out!! Would have thought we had planned that! Katie's dress was gorgeous and my hubby even commented on how much it looked like the disney dress.



DMGeurts said:


>


Wow! Love everything. Donald is especially adorable. It looks very vintage to me. 



*How long do you guys usually have to wait for photopass cd to come in?? I an anxiously awaiting it. Do they send you an email to let you know it shipped?*


----------



## DMGeurts

Thank you everyone for your super nice comments!  It really means a lot coming from all of you!    I must say that this project has truly been something that I enjoyed making - I really didn't think I had any creativity or sewing talent at all.  

I am very interested in the Big Give!  Do I just click on the links in the siggys and register?

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

I think I am about to give myself a late Christmas present...the Atlanta Sewing and Quilt Expo is coming in March.  I just got my emailed copy of class lists and vendors list...I think this could be dangerous!

Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DMGeurts said:


> D~



WOW!  those are all awesome!  I think they would make great little girls outfits too!  HMMMM...still trying to decide what to sew for our next trip!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow. Wow. Wow.

   

You've inspired me to create a new sewing plan.  

I'm boxing up my sewing machine, putting it in the back of my closet, and five years from now I'm going to take it out and sew amazing outfits like yours.

My sons are grown, no grandchildren to sew for, no American Girls, and as much as I'd like to sew clothes for Big Gives I'm concerned about proper size/fit.  I did come across my troll that I used to make clothes for, I wonder if he'd like a Disney outfit.  Hmmm.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Finally starting to get a sewing plan together for our trip in 30 days but now am wondering if I should put all the time and effort into outfits that may be covered up by coats the whole time!  The idea of not doing some outfits is crazy though!  Maybe I need to make a Disney themed coat!


----------



## Stephres

Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything. 

This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:






This is the Rosetta bag I made for one of her teachers. She loved it and couldn't believe I made it:






This is the Betsey apron I made for her other teacher:






And this is a Betsey apron I made for my mom (she loves cardinals):






Here is the pillow and pillowcase I made for my husband:






And here is a nightgown my mom made for Megan. I think she copied it from a sewing magazine:






I also made Megan a nightgown out of fleece but didn't get a picture of it. So that's what I've been up to, sewing-wise. I am hoping I can talk her into something for the January trip. I can't imagine going to Disney with no customs!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to create a new sewing plan.
> 
> I'm boxing up my sewing machine, putting it in the back of my closet, and five years from now I'm going to take it out and sew amazing outfits like yours.
> 
> My sons are grown, no grandchildren to sew for, no American Girls, and as much as I'd like to sew clothes for Big Gives I'm concerned about proper size/fit.  I did come across my troll that I used to make clothes for, I wonder if he'd like a Disney outfit.  Hmmm.



you sew WONDERFULLY for the big gives my friend!!!!!!!!!!! I could always start asking the big Give kids if they have americal girl dolls - that 'd be a hoot!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rosetta bag I made for one of her teachers. She loved it and couldn't believe I made it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Betsey apron I made for her other teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a Betsey apron I made for my mom (she loves cardinals):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pillow and pillowcase I made for my husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a nightgown my mom made for Megan. I think she copied it from a sewing magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Megan a nightgown out of fleece but didn't get a picture of it. So that's what I've been up to, sewing-wise. I am hoping I can talk her into something for the January trip. I can't imagine going to Disney with no customs!



Hi Steph!!!!! Im sure you can talk Meg into SOMETHING????? Tshirt???????? So nice to see what you've been up to!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Betsey apron I made for her other teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pillow and pillowcase I made for my husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a nightgown my mom made for Megan. I think she copied it from a sewing magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Megan a nightgown out of fleece but didn't get a picture of it. So that's what I've been up to, sewing-wise. I am hoping I can talk her into something for the January trip. I can't imagine going to Disney with no customs!



Love the back to school vida!  Everything looks great!  Hope youcan at least talk her into one thing!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Dynamoliz said:


> Angie, I have this machine and I love it. Mine was a Christmas gift last year. I was able to go to the dealer and have her show me how to thread it, etc., so you may want to see if you can do the same. I was a bit intimidated by it at first but once you thread it once or twice its no big deal! I serge all my seam finishes now, its so fast and looks so professional.
> 
> This is my first time "quoting" ... going to hit Submit Reply now and see what happens! Liz



Thanks for trying out the quote on me Liz!!  I'm happy to know you love your machine, because mine is still sitting on my sewing desk intimidating the heck outta me   My husband bought it at a shop that's a little bit of a drive from our house, so I'm going to take it over to a friends house and have her give me lessons.  She is my living sewing idol, so I'm sure once she's shown me the ins and outs I'll be set to sew.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am good...been around been I have been so busy!  I think I have too many irons in the fire for my own good this year!  But, with the holidays over, I can relax a little!  I say that, but we did get a new addition to the family that will keep me busy for some time!
> 
> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie only loves him just a little!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part is housebreaking with snow on the ground...no fun!  But he is so smart and now that the snow has started to melt, he is getting the hang of it!



Congrats on the puppy, he's so SWEET and your daughter looks like she's going to burst with happiness.  



DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



WOWZA!!  Those are amazing...I'm thinking I'd like to take your Mickey creation as inspiration for my life size dolly


----------



## livndisney

Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> I am hoping I can talk her into something for the January trip. I can't imagine going to Disney with no customs!




Are you going to the meet in January?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

DMGeurts said:


> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



First...

Second...WOW!  Great work!  My DD loves all of the outfits and wants to know if I can CASE you for some real size outfits for her?  She is 11 and still very much a kid at heart.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love all the outfits!  I think I am finally inspired to get started on our trip!  And yeah on booking another trip!  DH said that if there is a bounceback offer when we are there we can boook our next trip too!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie!  the girls got a certificate for a new dog for once we move into our new house!  they are quite excited!  The only compromise is that is needs to be a rescue dog!



Every dog I have ever owned was a rescue and this one would have been but DH really wanted a beagle and so did the kids.  I found a wonderful lady down in Monroe (remember Monroe?  LOL!)  and got him from her.  She is very selective about not only how she breads her dogs, but who gets to adopt them.  She wants to make sure if you get one from her, you will be keeping him for his entire life.  She even offers to take back in ones that people find they can't afford later down the road, so they won't end up in a shelter.



gcast1 said:


> My DH gave me two dachshund puppies for Valentine's Day this year - I call them the gift that keeps on giving.  We FINALLY have them almost totally crate trained but it was a looonngg year!  Good luck!!  (I don't know if it was a Freudian slip but I kept typing SH instead of DH...)



A YEAR!  WHAT?  Actually, he loves his crate and now that the snow has almost all melted, the housebreaking is going much better...I just wish he would sleep all night!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made a ton of tea wallets using this tutorial (I'll have to upload the photo of the Mickey style one that is still on my camera):



I love these tea wallets...I may make some of those for Valentine gifts.



Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:



Love that dress...looks so pretty on her!

I was just thinking about you today!  I wanted to make some of the lanyards you had in your blog and was going to have to hunt for it as I lost all of my bookmarks when my computer crashed this summer....but there you are!


----------



## Stephres

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love that dress...looks so pretty on her!
> 
> I was just thinking about you today!  I wanted to make some of the lanyards you had in your blog and was going to have to hunt for it as I lost all of my bookmarks when my computer crashed this summer....but there you are!



Thanks Kim! 

You don't know how good you made me feel. Since I don't have time to sew much I don't feel like I should contribute, but I love to help, so thanks for making me feel needed still!

Megan loved the beagle pictures! We used to have a beagle and she was the best dog we ever had. Still miss her.


----------



## littlepeppers

I'm purging my closet next week.  I have 3 sizes of clothes in there from when I worked that I need to let go.  If I get down to a size 8 again, I will reward myself with some new clothes.

I would really like to UPCYCLE as much of it as possible.  Can you plwase send me your favorite UPCYCLE tutorials?


----------



## ms_mckenna

littlepeppers said:


> I'm purging my closet next week.  I have 3 sizes of clothes in there from when I worked that I need to let go.  If I get down to a size 8 again, I will reward myself with some new clothes.
> 
> I would really like to UPCYCLE as much of it as possible.  Can you plwase send me your favorite UPCYCLE tutorials?



Congrats!!!! I so need to lose! I am interested in upcycle tutes as well! 


Ok ladies anyone ever work with lace? Not delicate but heavy maybe? I have found a dress I want to attempt for EE.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to create a new sewing plan.
> 
> I'm boxing up my sewing machine, putting it in the back of my closet, and five years from now I'm going to take it out and sew amazing outfits like yours.
> 
> My sons are grown, no grandchildren to sew for, no American Girls, and as much as I'd like to sew clothes for Big Gives I'm concerned about proper size/fit.  I did come across my troll that I used to make clothes for, I wonder if he'd like a Disney outfit.  Hmmm.



Your post made me LOL a bit... Trust me, some of those dresses I had to seam rip multiple times (and I'm still not happy with them), I don't think anyone wants you to box up your machine though.   

I know pleanty of adult AG collectors - who knows - you might find a doll you like one day?  The best part about the dolls is they never change sizes - so the stuff you make them they can wear forever...  They don't complain if it's ugly...  they don't complain if it doesn't fit right and you have to pin the back...  and you can create whatever you want.    



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOWZA!!  Those are amazing...I'm thinking I'd like to take your Mickey creation as inspiration for my life size dolly



Thank you and I'd be flattered if you made a life size one.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> First...
> 
> Second...WOW!  Great work!  My DD loves all of the outfits and wants to know if I can CASE you for some real size outfits for her?  She is 11 and still very much a kid at heart.



Thank you!  I'd love to see any of these outfits in life sizes.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hey Guys 

DH said he would get me some new hoops if I wanted for my PE 770 for my bday. Do you think its worth it? What would you suggest? Should I get a 4x4 and sell my 270D or what exactly is a multiposition hoop, and would that be helpful? There are times I want to put wording under a design but dont feel like rehooping....anyone else have different hoops for their machine?


----------



## Stephres

...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy, I like my 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10, although sometimes I use my 6x10 for a 5x7 because my machine might say a 5x7 is too large and really its not, its just close, but if I tell the machine Im using a different hoop, it will accept it no problem. If you have an interest in tiny designs (like say for baby socks- embroidery on the cuff is darling!) then a little hoop is helpful since 4x4 would still be too big to hold a baby sock in place.
Not sure if that helps you or not...
*
For those who have done Dainty Designs Portrait Peasant dress- did your sleeve and bodice piece match exactly or was the sleeve piece slightly more narrow? I have the pattern pieces cut out, but am apprehensive about cutting...*

And on the dog front add me to the list! I've been searching daily for months (Started in  Sept) and searched in vain for a Belgian Tervuren Shepherd (a dog 6m-2yr) or a German Shep- but the breed rescues around here want a fence or wont adopt to families with kids under 7. I went to meet 2 Tervuren, but they were out of control, then a GSD on the 24th, but just didn't click, he had some shyness issues. Then I found this girl- in a rescue/shelter just 10 miles away, we went to see her last night, I fell in love right away, shes not a Terv or a GSD. She's a collie mix and she certainly will needs some obedience training, probably housebreaking.
We are waiting to hear if we are approved....
Here's a little video DH took while we were there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAIkRps5MsI


----------



## *Toadstool*

NiniMorris said:


> I think I am about to give myself a late Christmas present...the Atlanta Sewing and Quilt Expo is coming in March.  I just got my emailed copy of class lists and vendors list...I think this could be dangerous!
> 
> Nini


That sounds like a great present.. 



Stephres said:


>


Love the nightgown! The Vida is adorable too. I sure hope she changes her mind about customs. I wonder what happened that made her not want any.



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> DH said he would get me some new hoops if I wanted for my PE 770 for my bday. Do you think its worth it? What would you suggest? Should I get a 4x4 and sell my 270D or what exactly is a multiposition hoop, and would that be helpful? There are times I want to put wording under a design but dont feel like rehooping....anyone else have different hoops for their machine?


Generally multiposition hoops only make the space longer and not wider. There are tons of them out there though. 
http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp11754.html
See.. like that one.,. you can see the place where you put it on the machine on the sides. You just move it over after the first design is done. I had a hoop like that for the Bernina that I just sold.. never used it. I generally want to do things wider than longer so it didn't help me any. 
If you find you don't want to get a new hoop you could look into getting Magna hoops. I really liked those. They don't fit my new machine either. :/


----------



## TinaLala

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I think your outfits are awesome!!  I'm a big AG outfit creater and I love your cross between AG and Disney!  I hope your girls enjoy their outfits~!!


----------



## AnnNan

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Toadstool! (Sorry, I don't remember your real name! )
> 
> It was fun running into you at 1900 Park Fare! Do you mind if I post a photo of the girls together?
> 
> Janet


I think the Snow White in your signature picture, Janet,  is BETTER than the Disney costume she is standing next to!  Absolutely amazing as always.




DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!  D~


Well, I haven't impressed you because I don't sew but can totally understand your feelings towards those who do & look forward to seeing more of your creativity - you are certainly off to a great start!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a nightgown my mom made for Megan. I think she copied it from a sewing magazine:
> 
> 
> I also made Megan a nightgown out of fleece but didn't get a picture of it. So that's what I've been up to, sewing-wise. I am hoping I can talk her into something for the January trip. I can't imagine going to Disney with no customs!





billwendy said:


> Hi Steph!!!!! Im sure you can talk Meg into SOMETHING????? Tshirt???????? So nice to see what you've been up to!!!



Steph, tell Megan she can't be in my picture unless she has a custom on! A T is fine!  I love the aprons you made. I never saw either of those! Turned out wonderful! And the first day of school dress I LOVE! I am sorry she doesn't love customs anymore. 



DMGeurts said:


> I know pleanty of adult AG collectors - who knows - you might find a doll you like one day?  The best part about the dolls is they never change sizes - so the stuff you make them they can wear forever...  They don't complain if it's ugly...  they don't complain if it doesn't fit right and you have to pin the back...  and you can create whatever you want.
> 
> D~



  So true though! Glad I bought me one last month, finally a person to sew for without an opinion!  



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> DH said he would get me some new hoops if I wanted for my PE 770 for my bday. Do you think its worth it? What would you suggest? Should I get a 4x4 and sell my 270D or what exactly is a multiposition hoop, and would that be helpful? There are times I want to put wording under a design but dont feel like rehooping....anyone else have different hoops for their machine?



WENDY! Yes, I am SHOUTING! Umm, I think you meant to ask for a plane ticket for your birthday. We arrive the 29th at 10:30 ish am for the meet. A weekend getaway would be the BEST GIFT EVER!


----------



## jessica52877

jessica52877 said:


> WENDY! Yes, I am SHOUTING! Umm, I think you meant to ask for a plane ticket for your birthday. We arrive the 29th at 10:30 ish am for the meet. A weekend getaway would be the BEST GIFT EVER!



To save you the legwork here are ticket prices! 

http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dl...&qryt=8&load=1&airp1=&dair1=&rdct=1&rfrr=-429

That was for 1, I would love to meet Bill too but you know that runs up the cost fast! We can work on a roommate so you can split the hotel part! My friend Jill actually talked about going. She would make a good roomy. One night we do the air and tv her way and the next night we always do it my way!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> To save you the legwork here are ticket prices!
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dl...&qryt=8&load=1&airp1=&dair1=&rdct=1&rfrr=-429
> 
> That was for 1, I would love to meet Bill too but you know that runs up the cost fast! We can work on a roommate so you can split the hotel part! My friend Jill actually talked about going. She would make a good roomy. One night we do the air and tv her way and the next night we always do it my way!






Godd idea


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



OMG!!!! is all I have to say! They are amazing!!!! I would love to see the patterns that you used..... Love your Goofy, that one is my favorite.


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...I was 15 or so pages behind, but I am finally caught up.  I haven't been on since before Christmas.  Everything posted has been fantastic!  I love all of the Christmas outfits, the Disney pictures, and all of the gifts you have made (especially the tote bags...I am a sucker for bags).  The little tea wallet was a great idea too....need to remember that one!  

Welcome to all of the new dis'ers....and those AG Disney outfits are soooo creative and cute!  I want to try some of those in life size as well.  I haven't done much sewing over the holidays..."gasp"....but I am finally back in the swing of things.  I have orders out the kazoo so I have to get busy now. 

Just wanted to drop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of my "friends".  Knowing each and every one of you this year has been such an inspirational and a welcome addition to my life.  You never cease to amaze me with your ideas, your creativity, your helpfulness,  and the care with which you treat each other.  I love being part of this "family"!  

I have a few pictures to share in the next few days but for now...I am off to enjoy ringing in the NEW YEAR!  Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> To save you the legwork here are ticket prices!
> 
> http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dl...&qryt=8&load=1&airp1=&dair1=&rdct=1&rfrr=-429
> 
> That was for 1, I would love to meet Bill too but you know that runs up the cost fast! We can work on a roommate so you can split the hotel part! My friend Jill actually talked about going. She would make a good roomy. One night we do the air and tv her way and the next night we always do it my way!



lol - you are so silly!! I so wish I could come!! but, remember, new car engine??? lol...Unless I could find an OT conference in Orlando around that time - lol!!!!!!

Happy New Year Everyone!!!! May  you all be blessed in the new year!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> lol - you are so silly!! I so wish I could come!! but, remember, new car engine??? lol...Unless I could find an OT conference in Orlando around that time - lol!!!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!!!! May  you all be blessed in the new year!!



You really don't need a car engine...just do like the Flintstones!  LOL  
One day I really hope to meet you!  Dh did find out that the vacation time he is taking in Jan/Feb, was this years and he gets another whole week startng Jan 1, so we may be in Disney twice this year!!!  Maybe then!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> lol - you are so silly!! I so wish I could come!! but, remember, new car engine??? lol...Unless I could find an OT conference in Orlando around that time - lol!!!!!!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!!!! May  you all be blessed in the new year!!



Oh, I remember now that you reminded me.


----------



## billwendy

lol - is it weird to meet everyone in real life????? lol????


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> lol - is it weird to meet everyone in real life????? lol????



I think we all wondered the same thing the first time. Nope, not at all. I felt like I knew everyone and we were long time friends! It was nicer to meet in little batches, so you had a chance to talk with a couple and know them then meet a few more. The ones I met in the big group vs 1 on 1 somewhere I feel like I didn't get to talk much with most of them or get to know them as well. 

Sitting with Teresa one night by the pool it was like I had known her my entire life! It is almost odd how not weird it is!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> lol - is it weird to meet everyone in real life????? lol????



Nope not at all!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

livndisney said:


> Nope not at all!



Are you planning on meeting up with us at ESPN club?  All the times I have been to Disney I only got to meet you once!


----------



## NiniMorris

I just read Bryce's last caring bridge post.  I cannot find words to say...so I knew that a lot of you would understand.

I cannot imagine what his parents are going through, although they seem to be doing it with tears, and grace.  

I was praying so hard for him to make it to Christmas...now I am just praying for him to find peace.


Nini


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> I just read Bryce's last caring bridge post.  I cannot find words to say...so I knew that a lot of you would understand.
> 
> I cannot imagine what his parents are going through, although they seem to be doing it with tears, and grace.
> 
> I was praying so hard for him to make it to Christmas...now I am just praying for him to find peace.
> 
> 
> Nini



I just read it too Nini - can't stop crying!  Praying for them today!


----------



## billwendy

Im praying for them too - so hard, sounds like the time is very near. Im so glad they had some better days this past week to enjoy him. Praying for comfort and peace....


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Im praying for them too - so hard, sounds like the time is very near. Im so glad they had some better days this past week to enjoy him. Praying for comfort and peace....



Could you send a link to the blog?


----------



## billwendy

Blog: http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/bryce09


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks.  It is so sad.  I will keep him in my prayers as well as his family.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

What a lot of super cute stuff has been posted lately! Love the AG doll clothes especially.

I have a quick question: If I'm doing a satin stitch for applique work on a regular sewing machine should I use regular thread or embroidery thread? 

Thanks gang!

Lori in East Podunk, WI


----------



## billwendy

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> What a lot of super cute stuff has been posted lately! Love the AG doll clothes especially.
> 
> I have a quick question: If I'm doing a satin stitch for applique work on a regular sewing machine should I use regular thread or embroidery thread?
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I'd use embroidery thread if I had it.

Ugh - I cant find the right sized shirt in my stash for Wendy's Big Give, and today we are having a $0 dollar day so I cant go to the store!!!!! I joined up on the budget board, and we are going to try hard this year!! We have done the idea of zero dollar days over this past year, but havent kept track of them or anything. So we set a goal of 10 zero dollar days for January and will see how we do????? So, it will have to wait until Monday!!

Tomorrow is our big family wedding - my 21 year old nephew andrew (tim's big brother) is getting married!! And, they are heading to Florida to stay at his grandparents time share in Daytona for their honeymoon. They are still in college for 1 semester! I hope I have lots of cute pics of the kids all dressed up to show you guys!!! The other thing is that the inlaws are coming to stay with us till Thursday, so we have to CLEAN today


----------



## visitingapril09

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, I like my 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10, although sometimes I use my 6x10 for a 5x7 because my machine might say a 5x7 is too large and really its not, its just close, but if I tell the machine Im using a different hoop, it will accept it no problem. If you have an interest in tiny designs (like say for baby socks- embroidery on the cuff is darling!) then a little hoop is helpful since 4x4 would still be too big to hold a baby sock in place.
> Not sure if that helps you or not...
> *
> For those who have done Dainty Designs Portrait Peasant dress- did your sleeve and bodice piece match exactly or was the sleeve piece slightly more narrow? I have the pattern pieces cut out, but am apprehensive about cutting...*
> 
> And on the dog front add me to the list! I've been searching daily for months (Started in  Sept) and searched in vain for a Belgian Tervuren Shepherd (a dog 6m-2yr) or a German Shep- but the breed rescues around here want a fence or wont adopt to families with kids under 7. I went to meet 2 Tervuren, but they were out of control, then a GSD on the 24th, but just didn't click, he had some shyness issues. Then I found this girl- in a rescue/shelter just 10 miles away, we went to see her last night, I fell in love right away, shes not a Terv or a GSD. She's a collie mix and she certainly will needs some obedience training, probably housebreaking.
> We are waiting to hear if we are approved....
> Here's a little video DH took while we were there
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAIkRps5MsI



She is lovely! Good luck with the approval. Our Kody was a rescue adoption 4 years ago and he is the best dog our family could ever hope for.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> I'd use embroidery thread if I had it.
> 
> Ugh - I cant find the right sized shirt in my stash for Wendy's Big Give, and today we are having a $0 dollar day so I cant go to the store!!!!! I joined up on the budget board, and we are going to try hard this year!! We have done the idea of zero dollar days over this past year, but havent kept track of them or anything. So we set a goal of 10 zero dollar days for January and will see how we do????? So, it will have to wait until Monday!!
> 
> Tomorrow is our big family wedding - my 21 year old nephew andrew (tim's big brother) is getting married!! And, they are heading to Florida to stay at his grandparents time share in Daytona for their honeymoon. They are still in college for 1 semester! I hope I have lots of cute pics of the kids all dressed up to show you guys!!! The other thing is that the inlaws are coming to stay with us till Thursday, so we have to CLEAN today



I should head over and follow along. I don't do well though because If I see a deal today I am going to buy it! And I don't go out that often so it is really easy most days to have $0 days! But I should make more of an effort. I have been having fun shopping for toys for tots lately on amazon! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> What a lot of super cute stuff has been posted lately! Love the AG doll clothes especially.
> 
> I have a quick question: If I'm doing a satin stitch for applique work on a regular sewing machine should I use regular thread or embroidery thread?
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I would use embroidery also if you had it, if not, it isn't usually a big deal to use the other, but I would work on getting embroidery thread.



billwendy said:


> Im praying for them too - so hard, sounds like the time is very near. Im so glad they had some better days this past week to enjoy him. Praying for comfort and peace....



Your last line says it all, praying for comfort and peace. It is so sad but at this point he needs peace.


----------



## woodkins

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> What a lot of super cute stuff has been posted lately! Love the AG doll clothes especially.
> 
> I have a quick question: If I'm doing a satin stitch for applique work on a regular sewing machine should I use regular thread or embroidery thread?
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, WI



I do all of my applique work by hand on a regular sewing machine and always have used plain old Coats and Clark thread and havent' had any problems with it.


----------



## Cibahwewah

This little robot gave me fits.  I was about 90% done when the arm outline started stitching out much higher than it should have been.  Argh.  I backed up the stitching to what I thought was the right point and it started to stitch the smile up above the eyes!  I was nearly in tears at this point, I figured the shirt was ruined and that I'd paid a digitizer for a bad pattern.  I took a picture in my frustration.





I turned the machine off and then on again to recenter it and went back to that step and it stitched out correctly.  I think the arm of the embroidery machine got caught momentarily or something.  Then I ran out of bobbin thread and when I put in a new one, it took three tries to get it to quit pulling up bobbin thread into the design, so there is a bit of lumpy outline with a tiny bit of white peeking through.  

I think I salvaged the shirt.  I left the half smile--it kinda looks like a smirky eyebrow.  I also left the goofed up outline stitching on the arm, I thought it may look worse to try to take it out.  I picked out each stitch from the ghost arm, and made one teeny tiny hole in the shirt.  I showed it to some of my nurses at work, and they said they wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out....What do y'all think?  It's for a baby shower gift.




These are easyfit flannel pants in a size 1, and the shirts are Old Navy size 12-18 months.  The nearest Old Navy store is 10 miles at least, so I wasn't inclined to go buy more shirts.  I have socks too, and thought I'd do some matching mini-designs, but I'm taking a break from "Stitch" today.








And just because I'm in a laugh-at-myself mood here is a picture of my 4x4 hoop with new holes in the side because I was in 5x7 mode!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who has done this!


----------



## cogero

I love your robot. I think the outfit is great.


----------



## jessica52877

Umm... maybe Stitch isn't the best name for your machine. You know, Stitch likes to eat things! 

The outfits are just darling! They will be well loved and the shirt looks fine. You have me in the mood to make some easy fits. I just ordered 3 yards of Mickey fabric for surprise pj's for our disbou meet! I hope the boys like them.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Umm... maybe Stitch isn't the best name for your machine. You know, Stitch likes to eat things!
> 
> The outfits are just darling! They will be well loved and the shirt looks fine. You have me in the mood to make some easy fits. I just ordered 3 yards of Mickey fabric for surprise pj's for our disbou meet! I hope the boys like them.




Awww - man!!! you mean if I came i'd get new jammies???????????


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Awww - man!!! you mean if I came i'd get new jammies???????????



Sounds like a good reason to me


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~



I LOVE  everyone of these. I wish Kirsta had "taken"to the AG dolls. She talks about going to NYC store all the time, but her AG doll collects dust. She has a smaller doll, that now sports dreadlocks. But she's always naked. 

Kirsta will be 10 this month, and is out growing customs. But when in Disney, she likes to be Disneyized. So we have started to do outfits like this:






btw... if you right on those red X's, and click "show picture", I find that I get about 80% of them to show. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Hehe.. I don't think I want to go back in November. We were FREEZING!!! I had plenty layers of clothes and all that packed, but if I had known just how cold it is to stand in 30 and 40 degree weather all day I would have bought a down jacket or something much warmer.
> Your outfits are gorgeous! I love how far along your sewing has come from when you first started posting here! The Stitch yetti has to be my favorite. Such a cute shirt!



I was watching this View rerun, andI think it was Versace that was on. She had this gorgous red coat. They asked if this one peice was removable. It was like a shawl collar, and then had ties that went down the front,(in fur) and the belt tied over top of it. And in my Disney thinking mode, I thought if we went on vac, and wore coats, that would work great. Versace called it a vest. But it looked more like a Sailor collar. Any shape would work for the back. Then hang down the front or tie. 




mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally starting to get a sewing plan together for our trip in 30 days but now am wondering if I should put all the time and effort into outfits that may be covered up by coats the whole time!  The idea of not doing some outfits is crazy though!  Maybe I need to make a Disney themed coat!



One of my favorite projects. A sweatshirt:








billwendy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> DH said he would get me some new hoops if I wanted for my PE 770 for my bday. Do you think its worth it? What would you suggest? Should I get a 4x4 and sell my 270D or what exactly is a multiposition hoop, and would that be helpful? There are times I want to put wording under a design but dont feel like rehooping....anyone else have different hoops for their machine?



I bought a 4X4, i figured I'd save on interfacing if nothing else. I just ordered it from Ebay and it got a ton cheaper. I think I'd like the  multi position hoop. when money is no object.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Cibahwewah said:


> And just because I'm in a laugh-at-myself mood here is a picture of my 4x4 hoop with new holes in the side because I was in 5x7 mode!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who has done this!


It still looks pretty good considering the trouble you had. Try to be really careful with that embroidery arm. If it gets caught on something it can break and is very expensive to replace! If you knock it out of calibration sometimes it will recallibrate but if it bends it usually can't be recallibrated. I think this was part of the problem on my last machine I had.. I bought it used from a relative and it had huge callibration issues that couldn't be fixed. The outfit did come out adorable though! I've been there when I first started embroidery!
LOL about the hoop. I don't know how your needle made it through that many stitches.


----------



## AlternateEgo

Unsure where to post this, but figured it would be seen more here 

I have been thinking about how I can help with the Big Give some more and I may have an idea.  

I have often seen on ebay how certain groups get together to sell items for a cause.  They usually have a "tag" in their description so others can search for it.

So I was thinking if I were to sell on etsy, I could put a "tag" such as "DisBigGive" "BigGive", etc... so that people could use those words to search.

Then of course those items that would carry that tag would disclose how much of each "dress" would go towards a big give and explain wha tthe big give does.  

If there were a few that could get together and do a Big Give event, we could raise money to purchase gift cards to send with our Big Give families. 

What does everyone else think? Is this even possible? Has it been attempted before and didn't pan out?  Is it even allowed?


----------



## *Toadstool*

AlternateEgo said:


> Unsure where to post this, but figured it would be seen more here
> 
> I have been thinking about how I can help with the Big Give some more and I may have an idea.
> 
> I have often seen on ebay how certain groups get together to sell items for a cause.  They usually have a "tag" in their description so others can search for it.
> 
> So I was thinking if I were to sell on etsy, I could put a "tag" such as "DisBigGive" "BigGive", etc... so that people could use those words to search.
> 
> Then of course those items that would carry that tag would disclose how much of each "dress" would go towards a big give and explain wha tthe big give does.
> 
> If there were a few that could get together and do a Big Give event, we could raise money to purchase gift cards to send with our Big Give families.
> 
> What does everyone else think? Is this even possible? Has it been attempted before and didn't pan out?  Is it even allowed?


We've raised money for families before for certain reasons. It was usually done through donations.


----------



## billwendy

Hey GUys - there is a dear mom who posted about her MAW trip and no one has made any comments - wanna go over and show a little support for them????  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39372196#post39372196


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> I would LOVE for you to post the picture. The one I have didn't come out great. I was having camera issues and Hannah is making a wierd face if I remember correctly. I'm Kira btw.
> I was so shocked when we saw you guys on our way out!! Would have thought we had planned that! Katie's dress was gorgeous and my hubby even commented on how much it looked like the disney dress.



Hi Kira! Many thanks for the kind comments. It was a lot of fun to run into you guys, and I'm glad you came over and said hi! We had just arrived that afternoon, so it was a great way to start the trip!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Cibahwewah said:


> I think I salvaged the shirt.  I left the half smile--it kinda looks like a smirky eyebrow.  I also left the goofed up outline stitching on the arm, I thought it may look worse to try to take it out.  I picked out each stitch from the ghost arm, and made one teeny tiny hole in the shirt.  I showed it to some of my nurses at work, and they said they wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out....What do y'all think?  It's for a baby shower gift.



I love this and I really like the little eye brow. I thought it was on purpose till I read. I think it gives him character! 

Praying for Bryce I read it during my quiet time this morning and I just cannot imagine being where they are today. My heart hurts for them. 

Said Hello on the report


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2rtk said:


> Hi Kira! Many thanks for the kind comments. It was a lot of fun to run into you guys, and I'm glad you came over and said hi! We had just arrived that afternoon, so it was a great way to start the trip!



Oh your picture came out great! 
Drizella(that's the right one huh?) screaming "It's me! It's me!" over and over was one of the funniest things on our trip. They are definitely the best actors Disney has. You were the only one I was able to run into our whole trip because Hannah got sick the next night. I didn't want to meet anyone else and get them sick! Katie was such a sweet little lady. I hope I didn't miss your pictures from your trip? Did you do a TR? I haven't posted pictures from mine yet. 
Did you guys get to see Belle in her Christmas dress? We didn't get to because we were so sick that night we had to go back to the resort. :/

I'm off to go see Gulliver's travels. Maybe I'll search the house for the sd card when I get back. I want to post some pictures to share with you all! Still waiting(impatiently) on my photopass cd.


----------



## mom2rtk

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh your picture came out great!
> Drizella(that's the right one huh?) screaming "It's me! It's me!" over and over was one of the funniest things on our trip. They are definitely the best actors Disney has. You were the only one I was able to run into our whole trip because Hannah got sick the next night. I didn't want to meet anyone else and get them sick! Katie was such a sweet little lady. I hope I didn't miss your pictures from your trip? Did you do a TR? I haven't posted pictures from mine yet.
> Did you guys get to see Belle in her Christmas dress? We didn't get to because we were so sick that night we had to go back to the resort. :/
> 
> I'm off to go see Gulliver's travels. Maybe I'll search the house for the sd card when I get back. I want to post some pictures to share with you all! Still waiting(impatiently) on my photopass cd.



Thanks Kira. I'll tell Katie what you said.  Katie LOVED playing with Drizella that night. We have done that meal many times, and usually it turns out to be a highlight of our trip. This time did not disappoint.

I'm so sorry Hannah got sick! I hope she got over it quickly. I'm really sorry you had to miss Christmas Belle! Did you miss the entire party?

I haven't posted many pictures yet. I'm still working my way through them and trying to finish my journal. I don't know if I'll do a trip report yet, but I'll let you guys know if I do.

We had a hard time pinning down Snow White and Belle at the Christmas party. It drives me nuts when they have the characters swap out like that. There was no way to know when getting in line if they'd be there. But with the help of some great CM's we eventually found them both. The Belle gown turned out to be the favorite of both Katie and myself for the entire trip.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Awww - man!!! you mean if I came i'd get new jammies???????????



Totally! I would more then make you new jammies if you came! 



livndisney said:


> Sounds like a good reason to me



I thought so too!


----------



## DMGeurts

Cibahwewah said:


>



I think the robot turned out really cute!  The pants are adorable too!  



TinaLala said:


> I think your outfits are awesome!!  I'm a big AG outfit creater and I love your cross between AG and Disney!  I hope your girls enjoy their outfits~!!



Thanks!  I am not sure that they are enjoying them as much as I am enjoying making them.    BUt that's OK - I like to sit here and look over at the shelf that's filling with Disney girls - knowing that I created their look - it's pretty neat.  



AnnNan said:


> Well, I haven't impressed you because I don't sew but can totally understand your feelings towards those who do & look forward to seeing more of your creativity - you are certainly off to a great start!



LOL  Thank you.  



ryleigh'smom2004 said:


> OMG!!!! is all I have to say! They are amazing!!!! I would love to see the patterns that you used..... Love your Goofy, that one is my favorite.



Thanks!    The pattern for Goofy's skirt is a free one on YCMT.  The puff sleeve shirts are a pattern that I drafted - but I bet you could easily use the top portion of the precious dress, and just hem the bottom instead of attaching a skirt - the end result would probably be better than mine.    Goofy's suspenders, I truly just cut rectangles and made a tube, sewed them on and added buttons/button holes.    I blanket stitched the patch on the skirt too.




SallyfromDE said:


> I LOVE  everyone of these. I wish Kirsta had "taken"to the AG dolls. She talks about going to NYC store all the time, but her AG doll collects dust. She has a smaller doll, that now sports dreadlocks. But she's always naked.
> 
> Kirsta will be 10 this month, and is out growing customs. But when in Disney, she likes to be Disneyized. So we have started to do outfits like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... if you right on those red X's, and click "show picture", I find that I get about 80% of them to show.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite projects. A sweatshirt:



I love how this Snow White turned out.    It really takes all the great details of the dress and makes it comfy... I love that!  

The sweatshirt is amazing too!  

Oh and thanks for the "red X" tip - I will try that from now on.  




mom2rtk said:


>



THose are great dresses!



mom2rtk said:


>



Love this gown too!  

D~


----------



## Twinkler

This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.  

My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.











I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.


----------



## mom2rtk

Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



You did great! It's adorable. And that color drove me nuts too.

Do yourself a favor and be in line no later than 9:30 AM to do the Tangled Meet & Greet. That line backs up and lasts throughout the day. A fellow DIS'er gave me the heads up on this and it saved us TONS Of time!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Totally! I would more then make you new jammies if you came!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too!



Hey how come I don't get jammies?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



Just adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I just read it too Nini - can't stop crying!  Praying for them today!


Exactly.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Cibahwewah said:


> This little robot gave me fits.  I was about 90% done when the arm outline started stitching out much higher than it should have been.  Argh.  I backed up the stitching to what I thought was the right point and it started to stitch the smile up above the eyes!  I was nearly in tears at this point, I figured the shirt was ruined and that I'd paid a digitizer for a bad pattern.  I took a picture in my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the machine off and then on again to recenter it and went back to that step and it stitched out correctly.  I think the arm of the embroidery machine got caught momentarily or something.  Then I ran out of bobbin thread and when I put in a new one, it took three tries to get it to quit pulling up bobbin thread into the design, so there is a bit of lumpy outline with a tiny bit of white peeking through.
> 
> I think I salvaged the shirt.  I left the half smile--it kinda looks like a smirky eyebrow.  I also left the goofed up outline stitching on the arm, I thought it may look worse to try to take it out.  I picked out each stitch from the ghost arm, and made one teeny tiny hole in the shirt.  I showed it to some of my nurses at work, and they said they wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out....What do y'all think?  It's for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are easyfit flannel pants in a size 1, and the shirts are Old Navy size 12-18 months.  The nearest Old Navy store is 10 miles at least, so I wasn't inclined to go buy more shirts.  I have socks too, and thought I'd do some matching mini-designs, but I'm taking a break from "Stitch" today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I'm in a laugh-at-myself mood here is a picture of my 4x4 hoop with new holes in the side because I was in 5x7 mode!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who has done this!



I agree with whomever said maybe Stitch isn't the best name for your new machine   Let's find a character that behaves a little, eh?  I'm actually surprised your machine will let you say you have a 5x7 hoop when the 4x4 is plugged in, because mine knows what hoop it has.  You have a Brother, right?  The Robot looks just fine, and had you not told about the smile stitching up too high, I would have though that smirky eyebrow was intentional.  And I do believe you're not usuing your machine enough if you haven't been driven to tears at least once...I've lost count of how many times I've lost it over a project on awry now  



mom2rtk said:


> Hi Kira! Many thanks for the kind comments. It was a lot of fun to run into you guys, and I'm glad you came over and said hi! We had just arrived that afternoon, so it was a great way to start the trip!



Your girls are so adorable in their customs!!  It would be so much fun to run into a Disboutiquer!!  Anyone going the second week of November this year?



Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Rapunzel dress!!  And your daughter makes the perfect Rapunzel also with that pretty blonde hair 

Serger Thread Question

What thread does everyone like for their serger?  I think I'm working up the nerve to sew with it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Diz-Mommy said:


> Your girls are so adorable in their customs!!  It would be so much fun to run into a Disboutiquer!!  Anyone going the second week of November this year?



Many thanks! But actually the younger girl belongs to fellow Disboutiquer Kira (*toadstool*). But she's adorable so I wouldn't have minded taking her home with us!


----------



## cogero

Been Cleaning my studio for  a bit and working on Wendy's Big Give.

I have all 3 skirts cut out now and finished the Family Wish Shirts.

Just realized I need to run to the store and get some shirts for the appliques.

Feeling relieved that I have the skirts started. I have been procrastinating because I didn't feel good the past few days.


----------



## Granna4679

SallyfromDE said:


> I LOVE  everyone of these. I wish Kirsta had "taken"to the AG dolls. She talks about going to NYC store all the time, but her AG doll collects dust. She has a smaller doll, that now sports dreadlocks. But she's always naked.
> 
> One of my favorite projects. A sweatshirt:




This made me laugh!  

And I love the sweatshirt....great idea!



Cibahwewah said:


> This little robot gave me fits.  I was about 90% done when the arm outline started stitching out much higher than it should have been.  Argh.  I backed up the stitching to what I thought was the right point and it started to stitch the smile up above the eyes!  I was nearly in tears at this point, I figured the shirt was ruined and that I'd paid a digitizer for a bad pattern.  I took a picture in my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the machine off and then on again to recenter it and went back to that step and it stitched out correctly.  I think the arm of the embroidery machine got caught momentarily or something.  Then I ran out of bobbin thread and when I put in a new one, it took three tries to get it to quit pulling up bobbin thread into the design, so there is a bit of lumpy outline with a tiny bit of white peeking through.
> 
> I think I salvaged the shirt.  I left the half smile--it kinda looks like a smirky eyebrow.  I also left the goofed up outline stitching on the arm, I thought it may look worse to try to take it out.  I picked out each stitch from the ghost arm, and made one teeny tiny hole in the shirt.  I showed it to some of my nurses at work, and they said they wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out....What do y'all think?  It's for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are easyfit flannel pants in a size 1, and the shirts are Old Navy size 12-18 months.  The nearest Old Navy store is 10 miles at least, so I wasn't inclined to go buy more shirts.  I have socks too, and thought I'd do some matching mini-designs, but I'm taking a break from "Stitch" today.



I love the little robot...he has character!   And the baby outfits are adorable.  You did a great job.



mom2rtk said:


> Hi Kira! Many thanks for the kind comments. It was a lot of fun to run into you guys, and I'm glad you came over and said hi! We had just arrived that afternoon, so it was a great way to start the trip!



Such a cute picture!  



Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



I love it.  So pretty!  Have a great time on your trip!

Cogero - hope you are feeling better!


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> I think I am about to give myself a late Christmas present...the Atlanta Sewing and Quilt Expo is coming in March.  I just got my emailed copy of class lists and vendors list...I think this could be dangerous!
> 
> Nini



This sounds like a wonderful idea. I hope you will find something you want to see on the list!



aboveH20 said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to create a new sewing plan.
> 
> I'm boxing up my sewing machine, putting it in the back of my closet, and five years from now I'm going to take it out and sew amazing outfits like yours.
> 
> My sons are grown, no grandchildren to sew for, no American Girls, and as much as I'd like to sew clothes for Big Gives I'm concerned about proper size/fit.  I did come across my troll that I used to make clothes for, I wonder if he'd like a Disney outfit.  Hmmm.



I think you are selling yourself short. You do such wonderful work for the Gives. I truly hope that you will decide to sew clothes for the Gives one day!



Stephres said:


> Well, since I haven't posted in a long time, prepare for a lot of pictures! Unfortunately none of them are Disney. Even though we are going in January Megan doesn't want anything.
> 
> This is her back to school dress I made. She only wore it for pictures and hasn't worn it since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rosetta bag I made for one of her teachers. She loved it and couldn't believe I made it:



That's a beautiful dress. Too bad she didn't want to wear it after the picture was taken. The Rosetta bag is beautiful. Everytime I see one posted I want to make one for myself!



Cibahwewah said:


> This little robot gave me fits.  I was about 90% done when the arm outline started stitching out much higher than it should have been.  Argh.  I backed up the stitching to what I thought was the right point and it started to stitch the smile up above the eyes!  I was nearly in tears at this point, I figured the shirt was ruined and that I'd paid a digitizer for a bad pattern.  I took a picture in my frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the machine off and then on again to recenter it and went back to that step and it stitched out correctly.  I think the arm of the embroidery machine got caught momentarily or something.  Then I ran out of bobbin thread and when I put in a new one, it took three tries to get it to quit pulling up bobbin thread into the design, so there is a bit of lumpy outline with a tiny bit of white peeking through.
> 
> I think I salvaged the shirt.  I left the half smile--it kinda looks like a smirky eyebrow.  I also left the goofed up outline stitching on the arm, I thought it may look worse to try to take it out.  I picked out each stitch from the ghost arm, and made one teeny tiny hole in the shirt.  I showed it to some of my nurses at work, and they said they wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't pointed it out....What do y'all think?  It's for a baby shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are easyfit flannel pants in a size 1, and the shirts are Old Navy size 12-18 months.  The nearest Old Navy store is 10 miles at least, so I wasn't inclined to go buy more shirts.  I have socks too, and thought I'd do some matching mini-designs, but I'm taking a break from "Stitch" today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I'm in a laugh-at-myself mood here is a picture of my 4x4 hoop with new holes in the side because I was in 5x7 mode!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who has done this!



Your outfit turned out just fine. I wouldn't have thought the "eyebrow" shouldn't be there.



SallyfromDE said:


> One of my favorite projects. A sweatshirt:



I like the sweatshirt. I may have to copy your idea if we go in the winter again.



mom2rtk said:


>



Just want to say that gown is absolutely stunning!



Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



Wow, that dress is beautiful. You did a great job on it!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Serger Thread Question
> 
> What thread does everyone like for their serger?  I think I'm working up the nerve to sew with it.



I just use whatever is available. I just checked mine - they say Coats Overlock or Surelock (I think one type came from Walmart and the other came from Fabricland which is a fabric chain store up here). As far as I can tell they work the same way. I also have some Fabricland brand ones back when they had their own brand. Again, I really can't tell the difference between them.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.


Love the dress!  I did the same by going with the purple from the film.  


Love the AG doll outfits! Goofy is my favorite though.   How did you make the hat?



DMGeurts said:


> First, I just want to thank each and every one of you - you have all been so inspriational!
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of that, then I wandered over to part 1 (a, b, c & d) - I was a bit discouraged that most of the photos were "red Xs" - so then I wandered to parts 21, 20, 19 and I just started 18 today.  I don't think I will go back much further.    But it is just so addicting to see all of your wonderful creations!
> 
> I've showed some of your items to my dds - who are 11 and 12 y/o - and they want nothing to do with mom sewing any great Disney clothes.    I wish I would have found you all a decade ago - because I totally missed the boat on sewing clothes for my girls.
> 
> So, as I said earlier in this (hopefully not so long) post, you've all inspired me.  About a month ago, I opened the door to my deepest, darkest, messiest closet - and there in the back was a sewing machine that my MIL had given me over 5 years ago.  I knew nothing about it, except that it was taking up valuable space in my closet.  I found the manual online, and I read it cover to cover twice, with the machine sitting here on my desk.  I took it apart and gave it a nice oiling (I figured it needed it), and then I found an old pillow case to take it for a test drive...  then I hemmed dd's curtains... and I hemmed my other dd's curtains... and I really wanted to do some disney sewing.    My girls had no interest, as I said... so I turned to their massive AG collection... and I started sewing...
> 
> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these were patterns I created (I was too afraid to buy any)... I didn't break down and buy a pattern until Minnie.  The Goofy skirt was a free one at YCMT.  The Goofy and Donald shirts were a pattern that I drafted - Goofy was actually my first ever attempt at a collar and sleeves.  I drafted Donald's skirt, as well.  The Mickey dress was a pattern I drafted from a dress we already had, and Minnie is CarlaC's Simply Sweet.  I also drafted the pattern for the leggings, and tried to attempt a lettuce edge on two of them - which didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.
> 
> Next up is my rendition of Pluto.  I have the pattern and the fabric purchased - I just need to find the time.
> 
> I don't think I CASED anyone in particular, I think all of these outfits are just a vast majority of everything I liked from everyone, and some of my own ideas.    I really hope that I didn't wreck anyone's creations when I made these.
> 
> Oh, and my ticker is off.    We had to reschedule our "girls only" trip indefinately - so right now were are tripless.
> 
> Anyways, I hope you all don't mind if I pull up my machine and hang out for a bit.
> 
> D~


----------



## smitty0705

Has anyone seen tees for boys with a Flynn Rider applique?  I think that would be so cute for DS but I can't find anyone who sells that.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Kira. I'll tell Katie what you said.  Katie LOVED playing with Drizella that night. We have done that meal many times, and usually it turns out to be a highlight of our trip. This time did not disappoint.
> 
> I'm so sorry Hannah got sick! I hope she got over it quickly. I'm really sorry you had to miss Christmas Belle! Did you miss the entire party?
> 
> I haven't posted many pictures yet. I'm still working my way through them and trying to finish my journal. I don't know if I'll do a trip report yet, but I'll let you guys know if I do.
> 
> We had a hard time pinning down Snow White and Belle at the Christmas party. It drives me nuts when they have the characters swap out like that. There was no way to know when getting in line if they'd be there. But with the help of some great CM's we eventually found them both. The Belle gown turned out to be the favorite of both Katie and myself for the entire trip.


She ended up being sick the whole trip.. she had the flu. She was fine during the day and then at night she was up all night coughing. At least it didn't really hit her until our last day there. We missed alot of the Christmas party that Thursday night because she just couldn't stay awake. We ended up getting there late because she took a nap. Got there around 8 I think and we left right after the second parade. Didn't get to do much. I wish we could have seen Belle and Beast together! That picture is priceless! You really did that one spot on. I love the gold fabric. It looks so close to what they had used in Belle's dress. I kept looking for you guys while we were there. 


Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.


It really annoys me how different the 2 dresses are. The one in the movie is lilac/purple and the one in the park is NOT!! I adore the park dress, but when I had the raspberry color Hannah kept telling me it was not purple like in the movie. 
You did a great job on the dress! It looks so cute on her and such a good fit.
Michael Miller sells a fabric called fairy frost and there is a color called raspberry.. I'm pretty sure that is the right color for the park dress. I saw the Olliegirl version up next to the park version and its the right color... and I THINK that is what she uses.



mom2rtk said:


> You did great! It's adorable. And that color drove me nuts too.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and be in line no later than 9:30 AM to do the Tangled Meet & Greet. That line backs up and lasts throughout the day. A fellow DIS'er gave me the heads up on this and it saved us TONS Of time!


We did the same on our first day. Thank goodness! I really had no idea that it was a good idea, but a photopass photog told me to head on over there. I wanted to go back a second time since I have the Rapunzel dress and a dress with the 10 princesses on it.. but we never did make it back. Hannah didn't want to wait in line for that long.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Your girls are so adorable in their customs!!  It would be so much fun to run into a Disboutiquer!!  Anyone going the second week of November this year?
> 
> 
> Serger Thread Question
> 
> What thread does everyone like for their serger?  I think I'm working up the nerve to sew with it.


Thanks.. the little one in the Cindy dress is mine. 
It was fun to meet her. 
I use Maxilock. I find it less fuzzy than Surelock.



mom2rtk said:


> Many thanks! But actually the younger girl belongs to fellow Disboutiquer Kira (*toadstool*). But she's adorable so I wouldn't have minded taking her home with us!


Haha.. aww you are too sweet. Hannah would have loved to play with Katie so she'd probably go right along. 
Oh and wouldn't you know it that Hannah now wants a Drizella dress? 
I tried talking her into one of the stepsisters but she wouldn't have none of that! I totally want to make one even though there is no next trip in sight.


----------



## ilovemy2chitlins

Lots of great stuff in this thread!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love the AG doll outfits! Goofy is my favorite though.   How did you make the hat?



Actually....  Goofy's hat is what started all of this.    I woke up from a dream in the middle of the night, and convinced myself that I could do this.  I searched online for tutorials on how to make a chef's hat.  I made the band a lot wider, sewed up the bottom for a small band, added the ribbon, and I also made the poofy part much smaller (the size of my luncheon plates to be exact  ).  The only part I would do differently is that my pleats were turned the wrong way, I didn't notice it and when it was done, it looked OK.  I consoled myself by saying "it's a Goofy costume - it's supposed to be wonky."  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

SallyfromDE said:


> I LOVE  everyone of these. I wish Kirsta had "taken"to the AG dolls. She talks about going to NYC store all the time, but her AG doll collects dust. She has a smaller doll, that now sports dreadlocks. But she's always naked.
> 
> Kirsta will be 10 this month, and is out growing customs. But when in Disney, she likes to be Disneyized. So we have started to do outfits like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this View rerun, andI think it was Versace that was on. She had this gorgous red coat. They asked if this one peice was removable. It was like a shawl collar, and then had ties that went down the front,(in fur) and the belt tied over top of it. And in my Disney thinking mode, I thought if we went on vac, and wore coats, that would work great. Versace called it a vest. But it looked more like a Sailor collar. Any shape would work for the back. Then hang down the front or tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite projects. A sweatshirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 4X4, i figured I'd save on interfacing if nothing else. I just ordered it from Ebay and it got a ton cheaper. I think I'd like the  multi position hoop. when money is no object.



That dress is cute!  And I love that sweatshirt.  It is the same idea I have.  I bought a whole bunch of disney fabric in 1 yard sections to perhaps make a patchwork jacket. Not sure if it will happen, but we will see!



Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



That dress came out great!  The first dress I ever made was a Christmas dress for my dd15 when she was 5.  I don't think she wore it till she was 6 because it took that long to make it.  Mom had to translate over the phone and I had tons of books from the library to help!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> Been Cleaning my studio for  a bit and working on Wendy's Big Give.
> 
> I have all 3 skirts cut out now and finished the Family Wish Shirts.
> 
> Just realized I need to run to the store and get some shirts for the appliques.
> 
> Feeling relieved that I have the skirts started. I have been procrastinating because I didn't feel good the past few days.



Thanks for doing the gives, it is so rewarding and you do nice work.  I sure hope you start feeling better soon.

I have been reading but not posting.  I still have holiday guests and we are still playing when it gets above 10 outside.  Today we are going to snowboard then spend the night at Snow King.  Then tomorrow she flies out and I go back to normal life.  Hopefully that includes starting my PED lessons and some sewing.

For now DD and I are still waiting to hear from her father on our spring break plans.  She wants to go to Paris as 1st choice and if he says no, then we will do a platinum plan for one night at Disney.  Both sounds fun to me.


----------



## babynala

I'm finally caught up again after the holidays.  You have all been busy making some wonderful things.  I have to get all my "stuff" organized so I can get back to sewing.  It looks like everyone had some a great time on their Christmas trips to DW (despite getting sick).  

DMGeurts:  I love all the American Girl doll outfits.  They are very inspiring and so creative.  All that sewing for such tiny models is quite impressive.  

Stephres:  thanks for sharing all your creations.  Love that bag.  

Twinkler:  The Rapunzel dress is beautiful and I love the picture from above with the full skirt.  

Cibahwewah:  The robot and car PJs are really cute, I would never have noticed the extra smile unless you pointed it out.  Did you digitize those designs?  They match the PJs perfectly.

SallyfromDE:  Love the jacket, perfect for those chilly days at Disney.  

mom2rtk:  The dresses are gorgeous.  I can't decide which one I like best.  Your DD looks so mature with her glasses on.  She is absolutely beautiful in those wonderful dresses.  

I know there were a few more things I wanted to comment on but I can't find them.  Hope I can keep up and get some sewing done in the New Year.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



This came out so nice! Your DD is just adorable. I've Rapunzle on my list of Tunics for Kirsta. Raspberry, Lilac, Purple, I'm sure the Princess likes a variety in her closet!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Has anyone tried to order from SWAK recently?  Every time I try to put something in my cart, it sends me direct to checkout with an empty cart and tells me (DUH!) you can't checkout with an empty cart...nothing I've tried to purchase will let me buy it!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Sallyfrom DE: Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I understand the quote system, that adorable patchwork jacket is yours. 

I'd like to make one, but I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering. How many squares did it take and how big is each one? Did you heat-and-bond them onto the shirt before you zig-zagged them on permanently? It looks like you cut the original collar, bottom edge and cuffs from the sweatshirt. Is that right? If so, did you use the size you usually wear or did you need to go up a size to compensate for the removed fabric? It looks like you made your own binding. Did it need to be cut on the bias? How much fabric did you need for the binding?  

Good grief, that's a lot I'm asking, isn't it?! Thanks so much for your time!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Just wondering if anyone would be up for making the family Wish shirts for Mallory. There are 4 people in their family (sizes adult 3XL, 2 people wearing adult L, and Mallory wears size 5/6 or small). There are some designs already on the disbiggive site, or you can check out the creative disigns site. If you have any questions, please PM me!! Toiletry bags would be nice for them too!!!

Thanks so much, Wendy


----------



## weluvdizne

I posted on the Big Give site, but just wanted to let you know that I will do the family wish shirts for Mallory and her family.  

Do you think they would want long sleeve if I can find them? or should I just do short sleeve?


----------



## billwendy

weluvdizne said:


> I posted on the Big Give site, but just wanted to let you know that I will do the family wish shirts for Mallory and her family.
> 
> Do you think they would want long sleeve if I can find them? or should I just do short sleeve?



They can always layer under a short sleeved, right? Do whatever you think!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

You are all about to be photo bombed!!!  These are the clothes I made for Rebecca for our Allure of the Seas maiden voyage last month.  I finally got them all off my camera and uploaded to photobook.   There's a group of us on Cruise Critic who call ourselves, International Critters...international because we come from the UK, US and Canada, and critters because someone made a typo once when posting, and it stuck.  Our mascot is a crab named Imma (pronounced I'm-a) and this is our second maiden voyage, the first was last year on Oasis of the Seas.  Someone had adult sized shirts made, but I wanted Rebecca to have one too, so HeatherSue was nice enough to digitize Imma for me, and I added the words to make it look like the rest of us.  The capris are easyfits, made from denim I found with crabs already embroidered on it...I made some for myself too, and got many requests for others!  We had a great time, and I didn't always remember to get a pic before we left the room for the day, so some of these were taken at home.










This is Lisa"s Audrey skirt...the best pic I have of the front, the skirt is twisted and you can't even read the embroidery, LOL  (it says "Just Purr-fect!)  The face paint is from Zoo day at Adventure Ocean, Royal Caribbean's kid's program.









Carson ruffle top and EasyFits.









CarlaC Aline with bows in stead of buttons, purchased leggins, the only outfit I cheated on because I couldn't find lime green knit in time to sew.





Princess for a day top, including embroidery that came with the pattern.  She loved this one!









More EasyFits (I love this pattern!) Portrait Peasant Blouse and the top of my own creation...it has a shirred back and a double ruffle skirt on it.  Ignore the attitude in the photo, she wanted to do a cutesy pose, but it didn't show the outfit like I wanted to!





Patchwork pants, not a YCMT pattern, but it could be easily done with the easyfit, which I like the fit better on anyway...the pieced fabric went together first, then the pants were cut out.  The tree is the Grinchy Christmas tree,  I wanted to get a better pic at Grinchmas, but the weather didn't cooperate.  





The one outfit she refused to wear, Sarah Ruched top and EasyFit capris with a ruffle.  I think it's cute, but she still hates it!





And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.


----------



## jeniamt

HELP!!!

DD11 wants customs but now I am stumped.  She asked for a Cutie/Baby Eeyore applique.  It is all cut out and I was ready to sew it to a tshirt and she said "Stop!  I want it sewn to a shirt you make."  WHAT????  I suggested a cap-sleaved Peasant top and she didn't love the idea.  Any other suggestions???  She said she would like a halter top but we are going in less than 3 weeks so I am anticipating it might be cold.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks!!!


----------



## jeniamt

TinkerbelleMom said:


> And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



Wow!  Everything is awesome but I especially love the smocked dress.  Great job!!!


----------



## Colleen27

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> DD11 wants customs but now I am stumped.  She asked for a Cutie/Baby Eeyore applique.  It is all cut out and I was ready to sew it to a tshirt and she said "Stop!  I want it sewn to a shirt you make."  WHAT????  I suggested a cap-sleaved Peasant top and she didn't love the idea.  Any other suggestions???  She said she would like a halter top but we are going in less than 3 weeks so I am anticipating it might be cold.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks!!!



Why not make the halter she wants and pack a long sleeved tee or turtleneck for under it if needed? I made several Simply Sweets for my girls for our December trip and picked up some super-soft tagless long sleeve tees at Target in coordinating colors to go underneath on cooler days.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> DD11 wants customs but now I am stumped.  She asked for a Cutie/Baby Eeyore applique.  It is all cut out and I was ready to sew it to a tshirt and she said "Stop!  I want it sewn to a shirt you make."  WHAT????  I suggested a cap-sleaved Peasant top and she didn't love the idea.  Any other suggestions???  She said she would like a halter top but we are going in less than 3 weeks so I am anticipating it might be cold.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks!!!



It is cold here, lol!  But you could still make it on a halter, and have her wear it over long or short sleeve plain T, depending on the weather.  My kids do that all the time, just so they can wear favorites even if the weather isnt cooperating.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi Ladies!  I posted this on Christmas day I think and it was perhaps overlooked...My mom wants me to make some vests for the girls that work in her gift shop.  I know it should be easy, but can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial or an online pattern.... oh and by girls I mean grown women of various sizes!  
Erica


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

2girlsmommy said:


> Hi Ladies!  I posted this on Christmas day I think and it was perhaps overlooked...My mom wants me to make some aprons for the girls that work in her gift shop.  I know it should be easy, but can someone point me in the direction of a tutorial or an online pattern.... oh and by girls I mean grown women of various sizes!
> Erica



It's been kind of quiet here, but I missed your post, sorry about that.  I haven't done anything from this website tutorial, but it seems like a good place to start,
http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/


----------



## jeniamt

Colleen27 said:


> Why not make the halter she wants and pack a long sleeved tee or turtleneck for under it if needed? I made several Simply Sweets for my girls for our December trip and picked up some super-soft tagless long sleeve tees at Target in coordinating colors to go underneath on cooler days.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> It is cold here, lol!  But you could still make it on a halter, and have her wear it over long or short sleeve plain T, depending on the weather.  My kids do that all the time, just so they can wear favorites even if the weather isnt cooperating.



You guys are probably right.  Let me talk it over with her and make sure that is what she is envisioning.  Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

okay so it looks like she wants the Simply Sweet halter with a short skirt to wear over jeans.  Anyone have a picture of this look?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jeniamt said:


> okay so it looks like she wants the Simply Sweet halter with a short skirt to wear over jeans.  Anyone have a picture of this look?



It's not jeans, but it's the SS halter over capris...though it only has a short ruffle and not a longer skirt as she might want.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I think you are selling yourself short. You do such wonderful work for the Gives. I truly hope that you will decide to sew clothes for the Gives one day!



Thanks for the encouraging words!  I'm practicing on a patchwork twirl skirt with some old Halloween fabric.  I have some Minnie fabric that I want to use if the prototype pans out. 

 (<------still my favorite smiley )


----------



## woodkins

My dd won't wear halters, but this was a simply sweet top with regular waist and a shortened "skirt" over easy fit short, it could easily be paired with jeans/leggings and layered over a ls/ss tee shirt.


----------



## mom2rtk

DMGeurts said:


> THose are great dresses!
> 
> 
> Love this gown too!
> 
> D~





Granna4679 said:


> Such a cute picture!





PurpleEars said:


> Just want to say that gown is absolutely stunning!



Many thanks for the nice comments!





babynala said:


> mom2rtk:  The dresses are gorgeous.  I can't decide which one I like best.  Your DD looks so mature with her glasses on.  She is absolutely beautiful in those wonderful dresses.



Thank you so much for the kind comment. Katie got her glasses right before school started in the fall. I was amazed at how quickly they matured her! And of course she had to have blue glasses for the new American Girl doll she got for Christmas this year too! 



*Toadstool* said:


> She ended up being sick the whole trip.. she had the flu. She was fine during the day and then at night she was up all night coughing. At least it didn't really hit her until our last day there. We missed alot of the Christmas party that Thursday night because she just couldn't stay awake. We ended up getting there late because she took a nap. Got there around 8 I think and we left right after the second parade. Didn't get to do much. I wish we could have seen Belle and Beast together! That picture is priceless! You really did that one spot on. I love the gold fabric. It looks so close to what they had used in Belle's dress. I kept looking for you guys while we were there.
> 
> 
> 
> We did the same on our first day. Thank goodness! I really had no idea that it was a good idea, but a photopass photog told me to head on over there. I wanted to go back a second time since I have the Rapunzel dress and a dress with the 10 princesses on it.. but we never did make it back. Hannah didn't want to wait in line for that long.
> 
> 
> Haha.. aww you are too sweet. Hannah would have loved to play with Katie so she'd probably go right along.
> Oh and wouldn't you know it that Hannah now wants a Drizella dress?
> I tried talking her into one of the stepsisters but she wouldn't have none of that! I totally want to make one even though there is no next trip in sight.



I'm so sorry you guys had sickness to deal with the entire time! We've certainly been there on other trips. And I had forgotten about the trip where Katie coughed all night long keeping all of us awake! And to deal with that in the bitter cold....not fun! I hope you found some magic along the way to help out!

I am glad you got through the Tangled line with little fuss. We FINALLY just saw the movie today with Katie's best friend and her mom. I think the moms loved it even more than the girls, if that's possible! I'm glad I did a Rapunzel dress right before leaving or I'd be kicking myself now!

I think you should do a Drizella for Hannah. Just make it a little big so it will fit for a while. Katie has eaten at 1900 PF dressed as Cinderella, Anastasia, Drizella and Lady Tremaine. I told her she had no choice but to go as Prince Charming next time! 

And tell Hannah Katie would have loved to play with her!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's been kind of quiet here, but I missed your post, sorry about that.  I haven't done anything from this website tutorial, but it seems like a good place to start,
> http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/



OK, so I mistyped...I'm actually looking for a *vest* tutorial!  Sorry!    I'm fixing my original post!


----------



## *Toadstool*

TinkerbelleMom said:


> And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.


Love your smocking. Smocking is my favorite. It is by far my favorite sewing thing to do. I find it so relaxing. I do not find buillions relaxing though so I hear you on the butterflies! You did a beautiful job. Is that the dress from AS&E? It llooks familiar to me.


----------



## mom2rtk

DMGeurts said:


> Actually....  Goofy's hat is what started all of this.    I woke up from a dream in the middle of the night, and convinced myself that I could do this.  I searched online for tutorials on how to make a chef's hat.  I made the band a lot wider, sewed up the bottom for a small band, added the ribbon, and I also made the poofy part much smaller (the size of my luncheon plates to be exact  ).  The only part I would do differently is that my pleats were turned the wrong way, I didn't notice it and when it was done, it looked OK.  I consoled myself by saying "it's a Goofy costume - it's supposed to be wonky."
> 
> D~



That's an awesome story and the outfits are adorable!

I know that once I start dreaming about something I'm thinking of making..... it's time to give up and just do it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> Sallyfrom DE: Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I understand the quote system, that adorable patchwork jacket is yours.
> 
> I'd like to make one, but I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering. How many squares did it take and how big is each one? Did you heat-and-bond them onto the shirt before you zig-zagged them on permanently? It looks like you cut the original collar, bottom edge and cuffs from the sweatshirt. Is that right? If so, did you use the size you usually wear or did you need to go up a size to compensate for the removed fabric? It looks like you made your own binding. Did it need to be cut on the bias? How much fabric did you need for the binding?
> 
> Good grief, that's a lot I'm asking, isn't it?! Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



This is one of my favorite projects. I actually got it from a pattern in quilt shop. But changed it around to how I like to do it. You can put the patches down anyway you like. I liked to do the diamond, so you can see the characters. Remember, it's supposed to look like an old quilt. sweatshirt, I used 4 inch squares, you can do what you want. Slap them down hap hazard or in line. I'm not sure how many I used. I've done a tinkerbelle one, and used plain colors to fill in. It came out really cute. 

Size up the sweatshirt, don't wash it or your fabric. I took the collar and cuffs off. And then took it apart to make it easier Cut it up the front. I don't think I did that until after I had all the patches on it. I pinned the patches on in row and then zig zagged the sides. I did try spray adhesive, and that didn't work out very well. After you zz down all the patches on, you do scrolls all over it, like in quilting. I like to buy this iron on stuff,, with the lines on it. I don't do very well staying on the line, but what the heck. It works out well. (it comes off in the wash). Then I sew it back together. 

I made my own bias tape, with a fabric I like. I tried premade, and I just couldn't get the colors to look right. Cut on the bias. I think I made it a couple yards. Of course the size makes the difference. 

Rounded the front with a dinner plate to get the shape I wanted. Then did the bia tape down the front and around the back....

At the neck, You take a peice of your bias and make a little loop for the neck. You want it to fit around your button for the opposite side. Then put your bias tape around the neck. 

The sleeve is going to be tough to describe. Make it about 5 inches long. Wider then the sleeve width. Sew right side to right side. Turn fabric up so you can see the line of the sleeve, it gets wider, so that's how your going to make the seam. Make a small hem in it, sew it to the inside. Now you can wear it cuffed up, or down. 

Throw it in the wash so it will shrink up and look like a quilt.

I've been thinking of doing a placket in front and buttons. But that will have to be another project. I also have a pattern for a sweatshirt jacket, that has strips around the bottom of fabric on a colored sweatshirt. I wish I had a picture of it. My mother had a made of few for the teahers at Xmas.


----------



## DMGeurts

babynala said:


> DMGeurts:  I love all the American Girl doll outfits.  They are very inspiring and so creative.  All that sewing for such tiny models is quite impressive.



Thanks... I actually enjoy it.  Sometimes it's hard to get in those tiny spaces... but I love the outcome!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Patchwork pants, not a YCMT pattern, but it could be easily done with the easyfit, which I like the fit better on anyway...the pieced fabric went together first, then the pants were cut out.  The tree is the Grinchy Christmas tree,  I wanted to get a better pic at Grinchmas, but the weather didn't cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one outfit she refused to wear, Sarah Ruched top and EasyFit capris with a ruffle.  I think it's cute, but she still hates it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.



I love everything!  Your smocking is fabulous!  



woodkins said:


> My dd won't wear halters, but this was a simply sweet top with regular waist and a shortened "skirt" over easy fit short, it could easily be paired with jeans/leggings and layered over a ls/ss tee shirt.



I love the fabric you used in this!  The whole outfit is adorable!  


I finished my "Pluto outfit"...  Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out, but I am disappointed that it's not very Pluto like.    I couldn't find the fabric that I really wanted (gold with white dots) so I had to settle for the plain gold.  Because I didn't get the gold/white dot fabric, I did different sized dots in the ruffles.  The red signifies Pluto's tongue, the green signifies his collar, and the black signifies his tail.  

I really wanted to make a coordinating hair accessory, but I've been brainstorming this in the back of my head for weeks, and I have yet to come up with anything... instead, the outfit is being modeled by dd's brand new Limited Edition 2011 AG doll Kanani - who was just released yesterday... her really long hair in pig tails is to remind you of Pluto's ears dd says.  






The "Fab 5" together:





Next on the list is Daisy Duck - even though she is technically not part of the Fab 5 - she does occasionally stand in - and since Donald is my fav - he must have his Daisy.    I have her outfit completely planned out - hopefully I can find the fabric this time.

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.  

D~


----------



## Stephres

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Loved everything, but especially this one! My daughter loves this fabric, I love the shirt you made to go with it. I love the easy fit pattern too, made her pjs with that fabric...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

SallyfromDE said:


> This is one of my favorite projects. I actually got it from a pattern in quilt shop. But changed it around to how I like to do it. You can put the patches down anyway you like. I liked to do the diamond, so you can see the characters. Remember, it's supposed to look like an old quilt. sweatshirt, I used 4 inch squares, you can do what you want. Slap them down hap hazard or in line. I'm not sure how many I used. I've done a tinkerbelle one, and used plain colors to fill in. It came out really cute.
> 
> Size up the sweatshirt, don't wash it or your fabric. I took the collar and cuffs off. And then took it apart to make it easier Cut it up the front. I don't think I did that until after I had all the patches on it. I pinned the patches on in row and then zig zagged the sides. I did try spray adhesive, and that didn't work out very well. After you zz down all the patches on, you do scrolls all over it, like in quilting. I like to buy this iron on stuff,, with the lines on it. I don't do very well staying on the line, but what the heck. It works out well. (it comes off in the wash). Then I sew it back together.
> 
> I made my own bias tape, with a fabric I like. I tried premade, and I just couldn't get the colors to look right. Cut on the bias. I think I made it a couple yards. Of course the size makes the difference.
> 
> Rounded the front with a dinner plate to get the shape I wanted. Then did the bia tape down the front and around the back....
> 
> At the neck, You take a peice of your bias and make a little loop for the neck. You want it to fit around your button for the opposite side. Then put your bias tape around the neck.
> 
> The sleeve is going to be tough to describe. Make it about 5 inches long. Wider then the sleeve width. Sew right side to right side. Turn fabric up so you can see the line of the sleeve, it gets wider, so that's how your going to make the seam. Make a small hem in it, sew it to the inside. Now you can wear it cuffed up, or down.
> 
> Throw it in the wash so it will shrink up and look like a quilt.
> 
> I've been thinking of doing a placket in front and buttons. But that will have to be another project. I also have a pattern for a sweatshirt jacket, that has strips around the bottom of fabric on a colored sweatshirt. I wish I had a picture of it. My mother had a made of few for the teahers at Xmas.



i think I might try this!  Let me just confirm some things...you took an actual sweatshirt and just stitched the patches on it?  And you took the sleeves off and stitched the patches on and then reattached it?  I am actually gonna try something without a pattern!


----------



## cogero

woodkins said:


>



Okay I have been debating trying the simply sweet and my DD just saw this and wants it.

Also thinking of purchasing the Easy Fits for kids. My son needs some pants and I think I would like to try making the smaller size before the ones for DD.


----------



## visitingapril09

Not a sewing project. I will share those tomorrow. But wanted to share this:






We covered up the 80 on Jan 1st. So we have officially started our countdown. My daughter made this with her Slice that she got for Christmas. It hangs above the hospital bed in Andrew's room so he can put a sticker on each night before bed.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I am struggling to keep up!!!  Between Thanksgiving, our Disney trip, both kids birthdays, Christmas and New Years Day, I am exhausted.   You guys have posted some amazing creations!!  

I am especially loving the AG doll outfits as my DD just got 2 AG dolls!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need t-shirt help!  I commented to dh that I will probably just do customs for Sara Beth and maybe 1 set of long sleeve shirts for us.  He wants me to make mickey tye dye again.  Where should I buy the long sleeve white t's?  Most likely I will be the only one who will wear it more than once so they don't have to be a great brand, but I don't want them to fall apart.  I need 3 adult tshrits.  Maybe 1 kids...not sure if I will make one for Sara Beth.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need t-shirt help!  I commented to dh that I will probably just do customs for Sara Beth and maybe 1 set of long sleeve shirts for us.  He wants me to make mickey tye dye again.  Where should I buy the long sleeve white t's?  Most likely I will be the only one who will wear it more than once so they don't have to be a great brand, but I don't want them to fall apart.  I need 3 adult tshrits.  Maybe 1 kids...not sure if I will make one for Sara Beth.  Any suggestions?



I made my DH, my kids and I some matching shirts to wear for Christmas Eve/morning and I got them from Target. Not sure when they'll start moving the winter merchandise for spring stuff though. I ran into Target to get some stocking stuffers for my mom and saw the employees putting out swim suits


----------



## lovesdumbo

LOVE everything that has been posted!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> i think I might try this!  Let me just confirm some things...you took an actual sweatshirt and just stitched the patches on it?  And you took the sleeves off and stitched the patches on and then reattached it?  I am actually gonna try something without a pattern!


I made one once-more of a crazy quilt style-just put random patches down.  I do love the patch version though so I might try one of those someday.  I cut off the bottom cuff and sleeve cuffs.  Then I cut up the side seems and down the sleeve.  I left the sleeves attached at the shoulders.  I had read somewhere to leave the neck band on until you were done to keep the neck shape.



cogero said:


> Okay I have been debating trying the simply sweet and my DD just saw this and wants it.
> 
> Also thinking of purchasing the Easy Fits for kids. My son needs some pants and I think I would like to try making the smaller size before the ones for DD.


You will love the easy fit pattern!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need t-shirt help!  I commented to dh that I will probably just do customs for Sara Beth and maybe 1 set of long sleeve shirts for us.  He wants me to make mickey tye dye again.  Where should I buy the long sleeve white t's?  Most likely I will be the only one who will wear it more than once so they don't have to be a great brand, but I don't want them to fall apart.  I need 3 adult tshrits.  Maybe 1 kids...not sure if I will make one for Sara Beth.  Any suggestions?



If you can't find them at Target or Old Navy you could try www.jiffyshirts.com I have always had very fast service from them.


----------



## froggy33

TAMZAB
Ok, I hope I got your attention!  You sent me a PM and I tried to send one back, but it won't let me.  Maybe it's becuase you don't have any posts?  No matter, if you're still interested, please PM me your email.  Thanks!!

Everything looks great guys!!!  Love the AG dolls as the fab five.  I have a 3.5 year old and I jsut don't think she's ready for one yet.  But is it bad that I "asked" my DH if I could get my own the other day!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.

A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.






A gingerbread Feliz.






Back view.






And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> :
> 
> I found you about 6 weeks ago, while you were all on part 22... I read all of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Those AG outfits are so cute!  Great job!  I should make some clothes for Alexa's AG dolls but never seem to have time.



Cibahwewah said:


> And just because I'm in a laugh-at-myself mood here is a picture of my 4x4 hoop with new holes in the side because I was in 5x7 mode!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who has done this!



Super cute for a baby boy!



Twinkler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Really cute and so is your daughter!


----------



## *Toadstool*

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.
> 
> A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gingerbread Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.


You got alot more Christmas items done than I did. They are adorable! I really like your Snowman shirts with the skirt. Kiddos are just so cute!


----------



## GlassSlippers

SallyfromDE said:


> This is one of my favorite projects. I actually got it from a pattern in quilt shop. But changed it around to how I like to do it. You can put the patches down anyway you like. I liked to do the diamond, so you can see the characters. Remember, it's supposed to look like an old quilt. sweatshirt, I used 4 inch squares, you can do what you want. Slap them down hap hazard or in line. I'm not sure how many I used. I've done a tinkerbelle one, and used plain colors to fill in. It came out really cute.
> 
> Size up the sweatshirt, don't wash it or your fabric. I took the collar and cuffs off. And then took it apart to make it easier Cut it up the front. I don't think I did that until after I had all the patches on it. I pinned the patches on in row and then zig zagged the sides. I did try spray adhesive, and that didn't work out very well. After you zz down all the patches on, you do scrolls all over it, like in quilting. I like to buy this iron on stuff,, with the lines on it. I don't do very well staying on the line, but what the heck. It works out well. (it comes off in the wash). Then I sew it back together.
> 
> I made my own bias tape, with a fabric I like. I tried premade, and I just couldn't get the colors to look right. Cut on the bias. I think I made it a couple yards. Of course the size makes the difference.
> 
> Rounded the front with a dinner plate to get the shape I wanted. Then did the bia tape down the front and around the back....
> 
> At the neck, You take a peice of your bias and make a little loop for the neck. You want it to fit around your button for the opposite side. Then put your bias tape around the neck.
> 
> The sleeve is going to be tough to describe. Make it about 5 inches long. Wider then the sleeve width. Sew right side to right side. Turn fabric up so you can see the line of the sleeve, it gets wider, so that's how your going to make the seam. Make a small hem in it, sew it to the inside. Now you can wear it cuffed up, or down.
> 
> Throw it in the wash so it will shrink up and look like a quilt.
> 
> I've been thinking of doing a placket in front and buttons. But that will have to be another project. I also have a pattern for a sweatshirt jacket, that has strips around the bottom of fabric on a colored sweatshirt. I wish I had a picture of it. My mother had a made of few for the teahers at Xmas.



Thanks so much! I'm so excited to try this. I found a lot of 50 pre-cut Mickey/Minnie fabric squares on eBay. They're all the same print, but in five different pastel colors. I'll fill in with solid squares and maybe a heart print or gingham of some kind if I can match the colors well enough.

Will I need stabilizer on the back of the pieces when I sew the patches on and do the scroll stitching? 

Do you think I should be able to find that quilting scroll stitching iron on guide stuff at JoAnn Fabrics? Does it have a brand name that I can ask for?

Thanks again 'cause this looks like it's going to be fun!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DMGeurts

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I am especially loving the AG doll outfits as my DD just got 2 AG dolls!!!  Great job!!!



Thanks!  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DH, my kids and I some matching shirts to wear for Christmas Eve/morning and I got them from Target. Not sure when they'll start moving the winter merchandise for spring stuff though. I ran into Target to get some stocking stuffers for my mom and saw the employees putting out swim suits



Target is in the process of trying out a new vacation line right after Christmas.  They get so many requests from people going warmer places after the holidays, that is only makes sense for them to put out some limited swimwear.    Although, this transitions right into spring, so the swimwear doesn't actually go away now until fall.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.
> 
> A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gingerbread Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.



I love these!  They turned out so cute!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those AG outfits are so cute!  Great job!  I should make some clothes for Alexa's AG dolls but never seem to have time.



Thank you!  

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thanks for all the compliments on Rebecca's cruise wardrobe.  I appreciate it. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Love your smocking. Smocking is my favorite. It is by far my favorite sewing thing to do. I find it so relaxing. I do not find buillions relaxing though so I hear you on the butterflies! You did a beautiful job. Is that the dress from AS&E? It llooks familiar to me.



Bullions are not relaxing, you are so right!  Good eye, this is an AS&E kit...I treat myself to one or two a year.  They are pricey, but when you consider they come with everything but the sewing machine, it's worth it to me.  With the exception of my favorite needle if I have bullions to make, for that I always use a #8 milliners needle.  It's very long and thin, so if you're needing to make bullions and you're not using that, give it a try.


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my DH, my kids and I some matching shirts to wear for Christmas Eve/morning and I got them from Target. Not sure when they'll start moving the winter merchandise for spring stuff though. I ran into Target to get some stocking stuffers for my mom and saw the employees putting out swim suits



When I worked retail (back in the 70's)  the day after Christmas is when we marked down all our Winter stuff and put out all our Spring/Summer stuff.  We would come in on the 26th at 4am, so that by the time the store opened at 10, it was all new...

Now the retail stores concentrate on returns for the 26th.  I used to buy all my swimwear the 26th...the only way I could guarantee that no one else had tried it on!  It has really been strange to see the change of seasons happening slower... but even our Wally World has a lot of spring/summer stuff out...so maybe here in the Atlanta area we have a bigger call for the warmer weather stuff!


Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for all the replies!  Stopped in Walmart this morning for milk and eggs and spent $60!  But they had some thick tshirts for $6!  Still need one for dh so I will try Target after we get some homeschooling done!  I know Belk had some that were nice, but I don't want to spend too much on a white shirt!


----------



## jessica52877

DMGeurts said:


> I finished my "Pluto outfit"...  Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out, but I am disappointed that it's not very Pluto like.    I couldn't find the fabric that I really wanted (gold with white dots) so I had to settle for the plain gold.  Because I didn't get the gold/white dot fabric, I did different sized dots in the ruffles.  The red signifies Pluto's tongue, the green signifies his collar, and the black signifies his tail.
> 
> I really wanted to make a coordinating hair accessory, but I've been brainstorming this in the back of my head for weeks, and I have yet to come up with anything... instead, the outfit is being modeled by dd's brand new Limited Edition 2011 AG doll Kanani - who was just released yesterday... her really long hair in pig tails is to remind you of Pluto's ears dd says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Fab 5" together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is Daisy Duck - even though she is technically not part of the Fab 5 - she does occasionally stand in - and since Donald is my fav - he must have his Daisy.    I have her outfit completely planned out - hopefully I can find the fabric this time.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



Loving all these! Can't wait to see Daisy!



visitingapril09 said:


> Not a sewing project. I will share those tomorrow. But wanted to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We covered up the 80 on Jan 1st. So we have officially started our countdown. My daughter made this with her Slice that she got for Christmas. It hangs above the hospital bed in Andrew's room so he can put a sticker on each night before bed.



I love countdown's! Cute one! Maybe I should make us one. Dallas is nosy so any chance of surprising him with any part of the dismeet has been killed!  I called and changed rooms the other day and he started asking a million questions when I got off the phone!


----------



## billwendy

Here are a few pictures of the wedding we went to yesterday. It was for Andrew, the brother of Tim, elizabeth and Hannah. They were all in the wedding and behaved very well!


----------



## Disneymom1218

froggy33 said:


> TAMZAB
> Ok, I hope I got your attention!  You sent me a PM and I tried to send one back, but it won't let me.  Maybe it's becuase you don't have any posts?  No matter, if you're still interested, please PM me your email.  Thanks!!
> 
> Everything looks great guys!!!  Love the AG dolls as the fab five.  I have a 3.5 year old and I jsut don't think she's ready for one yet.  But is it bad that I "asked" my DH if I could get my own the other day!



Toys R Us has their own version 18' dolls called the Journey girls. I got my 6 yr old one for Christmas. she was very reasonably priced. here is the one we got for her:




I can't wait to start making clothes for her. We are getting our very soon to be 8 yr old one for her birthday too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need t-shirt help!  I commented to dh that I will probably just do customs for Sara Beth and maybe 1 set of long sleeve shirts for us.  He wants me to make mickey tye dye again.  Where should I buy the long sleeve white t's?  Most likely I will be the only one who will wear it more than once so they don't have to be a great brand, but I don't want them to fall apart.  I need 3 adult tshrits.  Maybe 1 kids...not sure if I will make one for Sara Beth.  Any suggestions?



That's a pretty doll!  I think the face is prettier than the AG dolls.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Holy smokes you guys have been busy posting!!!!! I had  a multiquote and it died. Everyone has been posting some beautiful things! I love the smocked dress. 
Wendy I love the pictures so sweet <3


----------



## Disneymom1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> That's a pretty doll!  I think the face is prettier than the AG dolls.



I agree and at 29.99 I was very happy. she asked for an AG doll and I choked when I saw the price.
We just recently bought a house and moved. I so can not wait to get painted and unpacked fully so I can sew. I got "Sewing clothes kids love" for my birthday and a gift card to Hancock fabrics for Christmas. I am itching to get behind my machine and make a feliz. I was under the impresion that the vida came with the book as well but it doesn't


----------



## shefrn1

Hi...new to the boards and found this thread...awesome!!!

i used to be a machine quilter but then i had kids LOL and don't have the time anymore...I can't wait to get back into it....taught myself how to do it...but never learned how to read clothes patterns!!!!

love all the of stuff that I have seen on here so far!!!!

gonna try to keep up with the thread and get some ideas for the future!!!

thanks for letting me lurk!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Disneymom1218 said:


> I agree and at 29.99 I was very happy. she asked for an AG doll and I choked when I saw the price.
> We just recently bought a house and moved. I so can not wait to get painted and unpacked fully so I can sew. I got "Sewing clothes kids love" for my birthday and a gift card to Hancock fabrics for Christmas. I am itching to get behind my machine and make a feliz. I was under the impresion that the vida came with the book as well but it doesn't



I have that book too, and still need to crack out the patterns!!  I'm planning to do a feliz or two for Annabella for this next Disney trip tough.  That reminds me!!  I have $20 to burn at Hancock once the boys go back to school tomorrow!!  WOO HOO 



shefrn1 said:


> Hi...new to the boards and found this thread...awesome!!!
> 
> i used to be a machine quilter but then i had kids LOL and don't have the time anymore...I can't wait to get back into it....taught myself how to do it...but never learned how to read clothes patterns!!!!
> 
> love all the of stuff that I have seen on here so far!!!!
> 
> gonna try to keep up with the thread and get some ideas for the future!!!
> 
> thanks for letting me lurk!!!



WELCOME!!  I'm still learning how to read clothing patterns and am sort of a self taught seamstress myself.  YOUtube and Google are very helpful, but I have to tell you, this board has been very helpful when troubleshooting and learning new things as well


----------



## shefrn1

can't wait to have the time to get back into it...maybe once my house is back in order after the xmas decorations come down...maybe I'll be able to sneak upstairs during naptime...but doubt it...lol!!!


----------



## roscoepc1

Can I ask something slightly off topic? What are the measurements for an AG-style doll? I want to get dd8 a MapleLea doll, which are the same size as AG's, but Canadian...

I found some doll clothes (NOT AG) on clearance that I "think" might fit, but don't want to include them in the gift unless I'm sure they'll fit to avoid disappointment, kwim? I can't open the packages without destroying them, but I think I can measure/estimate inseam, chest, waist etc from the outside, laying flat....

TIA!


----------



## cogero

AG Dolls are 18" dolls.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of the wedding we went to yesterday. It was for Andrew, the brother of Tim, elizabeth and Hannah. They were all in the wedding and behaved very well!



Looks like it was a gorgeous wedding!  And it's always a bonus (and relief) when the kids behave.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> Toys R Us has their own version 18' dolls called the Journey girls. I got my 6 yr old one for Christmas. she was very reasonably priced. here is the one we got for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start making clothes for her. We are getting our very soon to be 8 yr old one for her birthday too.



She is very cute... How is her hair?  That's the one thing I always worry about other brands... when my girls were about 4, we got them the Target version and with in a week the heads fell off and I couldn't get them to stay on after that - and their hair was trashed.    We've had the AG dolls since then, and to be honest - they've lasted 7 years - so I like the quality (and the warranty).  



shefrn1 said:


> Hi...new to the boards and found this thread...awesome!!!
> 
> i used to be a machine quilter but then i had kids LOL and don't have the time anymore...I can't wait to get back into it....taught myself how to do it...but never learned how to read clothes patterns!!!!
> 
> love all the of stuff that I have seen on here so far!!!!
> 
> gonna try to keep up with the thread and get some ideas for the future!!!
> 
> thanks for letting me lurk!!!



I am new too (very new) - but welcome just the same!    I am in the process of teaching myself to sew too... it's so much fun!  



roscoepc1 said:


> Can I ask something slightly off topic? What are the measurements for an AG-style doll? I want to get dd8 a MapleLea doll, which are the same size as AG's, but Canadian...
> 
> I found some doll clothes (NOT AG) on clearance that I "think" might fit, but don't want to include them in the gift unless I'm sure they'll fit to avoid disappointment, kwim? I can't open the packages without destroying them, but I think I can measure/estimate inseam, chest, waist etc from the outside, laying flat....
> 
> TIA!



There are several stores that carry clothes that will fit AG.  Target carries the "Our Generation" brand.  The Maplea dolls also fit (and I've heard their quality is just as great as AG).  I know the above mentioned brand at TrU also fits.  I thought Walmart also carried an 18" line too - but I can't rmember the name (maybe Madam Alexander?)...  Does that help any?  

D~


----------



## jeniamt

I am thinking of ordering a couple of Tie Dye Mickey shirts for our upcoming trip.  Has anyone had good luck with a particular Ebay/Etsy person.  Please PM me if you can help!  Thanks, Jen


----------



## roscoepc1

DMGeurts said:


> Looks like it was a gorgeous wedding!  And it's always a bonus (and relief) when the kids behave.
> 
> 
> 
> She is very cute... How is her hair?  That's the one thing I always worry about other brands... when my girls were about 4, we got them the Target version and with in a week the heads fell off and I couldn't get them to stay on after that - and their hair was trashed.    We've had the AG dolls since then, and to be honest - they've lasted 7 years - so I like the quality (and the warranty).
> 
> 
> 
> I am new too (very new) - but welcome just the same!    I am in the process of teaching myself to sew too... it's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> There are several stores that carry clothes that will fit AG.  Target carries the "Our Generation" brand.  The Maplea dolls also fit (and I've heard their quality is just as great as AG).  I know the above mentioned brand at TrU also fits.  I thought Walmart also carried an 18" line too - but I can't rmember the name (maybe Madam Alexander?)...  Does that help any?
> 
> D~



Not really, but thank you! I HAVE some off-brand clothes...I'm trying to see if they might fit BEFORE I buy the doll...maybe stupid, but I'd like to know, kwim? They were marked down to $3 per package, so I couldn't resist buying them....I don't want to wreck the packaging to take them out, but can measure those three from "outside" the package to see if they will fit...

What I really need is for someone to tell me the inseam, waist and chest measurements of an AG doll....I know MapleLea's are the same size, but aren't as common, to be able to ask.

TIA!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

roscoepc1 said:


> Not really, but thank you! I HAVE some off-brand clothes...I'm trying to see if they might fit BEFORE I buy the doll...maybe stupid, but I'd like to know, kwim? They were marked down to $3 per package, so I couldn't resist buying them....I don't want to wreck the packaging to take them out, but can measure those three from "outside" the package to see if they will fit...
> 
> What I really need is for someone to tell me the inseam, waist and chest measurements of an AG doll....I know MapleLea's are the same size, but aren't as common, to be able to ask.
> 
> TIA!



AG measurements...
Chest 12"
Waist 11"
Hips 12"
Inseam...I measured from her bottom to the floor 7"

Hope that helps.


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> I am thinking of ordering a couple of Tie Dye Mickey shirts for our upcoming trip.  Has anyone had good luck with a particular Ebay/Etsy person.  Please PM me if you can help!  Thanks, Jen



They're really not hard to make yourself you know.  My DS and I always do them together before a trip.


----------



## DMGeurts

roscoepc1 said:


> Not really, but thank you! I HAVE some off-brand clothes...I'm trying to see if they might fit BEFORE I buy the doll...maybe stupid, but I'd like to know, kwim? They were marked down to $3 per package, so I couldn't resist buying them....I don't want to wreck the packaging to take them out, but can measure those three from "outside" the package to see if they will fit...
> 
> What I really need is for someone to tell me the inseam, waist and chest measurements of an AG doll....I know MapleLea's are the same size, but aren't as common, to be able to ask.
> 
> TIA!



Sorry, I guess I didn't understand your question.  I was trying to tell you some of the brands that I knew were interchangable with AG (or similar) dolls - incase those were the brands you had purchased.  

Looks like someone already gave you the measurments for AG.    I hope you're able to measure them and they work out.  

D~


----------



## roscoepc1

TinkerbelleMom said:


> AG measurements...
> Chest 12"
> Waist 11"
> Hips 12"
> Inseam...I measured from her bottom to the floor 7"
> 
> Hope that helps.



THANK YOU!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Sorry, I guess I didn't understand your question.  I was trying to tell you some of the brands that I knew were interchangable with AG (or similar) dolls - incase those were the brands you had purchased.
> 
> Looks like someone already gave you the measurments for AG.    I hope you're able to measure them and they work out.
> 
> D~



I got what you meant....I hope I didn't sound snippy with my response...I didn't mean to! The ones I found are an odd brand...not run of the mill name brand! Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Thanks for sharing the photographs of your cruise. I still like this dress the most!



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words!  I'm practicing on a patchwork twirl skirt with some old Halloween fabric.  I have some Minnie fabric that I want to use if the prototype pans out.
> 
> (<------still my favorite smiley )



I look forward to seeing your prototype 



DMGeurts said:


> The "Fab 5" together:



Can't wait to see the Daisy Duck outfit!



visitingapril09 said:


> Not a sewing project. I will share those tomorrow. But wanted to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We covered up the 80 on Jan 1st. So we have officially started our countdown. My daughter made this with her Slice that she got for Christmas. It hangs above the hospital bed in Andrew's room so he can put a sticker on each night before bed.



That's a nice countdown calendar. Thanks for sharing it.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.
> 
> A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gingerbread Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.



Beautiful work as usual. It's impressive you get all of them done in December!



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of the wedding we went to yesterday. It was for Andrew, the brother of Tim, elizabeth and Hannah. They were all in the wedding and behaved very well!



Thanks for sharing the photographs. It looked like a beautiful wedding.



shefrn1 said:


> Hi...new to the boards and found this thread...awesome!!!
> 
> i used to be a machine quilter but then i had kids LOL and don't have the time anymore...I can't wait to get back into it....taught myself how to do it...but never learned how to read clothes patterns!!!!
> 
> love all the of stuff that I have seen on here so far!!!!
> 
> gonna try to keep up with the thread and get some ideas for the future!!!
> 
> thanks for letting me lurk!!!



 If you can teach yourself how to quilt, you should be able to read clothes patterns and sew in no time! Some of us around here also quilt as well.


Finally I have a sewing item to share , it's a luggage tag I made last night using scraps of materials. The other side has the same fabric with a vinyl window. The luggage tag from Disney (the plastic ones) broke in the overhead bin when we flew last week. I decided to make a new one to replace it. I also made a Minnie dot one for our checked bag before our trip. It worked out well because we can now spot our bag easily from the sea of generic dark coloured fabric suitcases.


----------



## Disneymom1218

DMGeurts said:


> She is very cute... How is her hair?  That's the one thing I always worry about other brands... when my girls were about 4, we got them the Target version and with in a week the heads fell off and I couldn't get them to stay on after that - and their hair was trashed.    We've had the AG dolls since then, and to be honest - they've lasted 7 years - so I like the quality (and the warranty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



So far so good, just as smooth and silky as when we took her out of the box and I have already had to brush it and restyle it. My 6 yr old is tough on dolls. that is what I was worried about to and I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## cogero

Been working on Wendy's Big Give. Had a panic attach with Wendy's skirt but a mistake turned into something good. I am so in love with the skirt I made her. I used Heather Bailey Pop Garden and some Amy Butler fabric.

I will take a picture tomorrow.

Have the next skirt ready to go. Going to sew part of that before work tomorrow. It was so relaxing to be sewing for enjoyment.

I think when I finish this I am going to try a bowling shirt and easy fits for DS. I need to psych myself up for it.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Hey guys  If someone who were very inexperienced in sewing wanted to make a Minnie dot dress what pattern would you recommend? I have made easy fits, bowling shirts, and strip work jumper


----------



## visitingapril09

PurpleEars said:


> http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k608/Purple_Ears/Sewing%20projects/LuggageTag.jpg[/IMG]





How did you make it?? did you use a pattern? I love them.


----------



## johnlu

I am here too!
wonderful


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys  If someone who were very inexperienced in sewing wanted to make a Minnie dot dress what pattern would you recommend? I have made easy fits, bowling shirts, and strip work jumper



I think the Simply Sweet is pretty versatile and can be used for almost anything.  Or the portrait peasant.  Good luck!


----------



## ilovemy2chitlins

DMGeurts said:


> She is very cute... *How is her hair?*  That's the one thing I always worry about other brands... when my girls were about 4, we got them the Target version and with in a week the heads fell off and I couldn't get them to stay on after that - and their hair was trashed.    We've had the AG dolls since then, and to be honest - they've lasted 7 years - so I like the quality (and the warranty).



I'm more of a lurker on this thread, since I can't sew worth a dime, but I just had to pop in here since my dd has that exact doll. The hair is not good.  My dd is 2, but she loves her dolls, she's very good with them. I had to restyle this doll's hair within 2 days. You can't even begin to compare the quality to AG. I bought her this one b/c she _IS _two, and I am not buying her a $100 doll to play with, lol! (Well, other than her waldorf doll, that is.) 
I think that the best way to go, (if you can afford it) is to invest in an AG doll, b/c the quality is worth is, and then buy the accessories and outfits from Target/ToysRUs/Walmart/Kmart, any of the places that have an 18" doll line. 
Just my .02.  I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## DMGeurts

roscoepc1 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> I got what you meant....I hope I didn't sound snippy with my response...I didn't mean to! The ones I found are an odd brand...not run of the mill name brand! Thanks for trying to help!







PurpleEars said:


> Can't wait to see the Daisy Duck outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have a sewing item to share , it's a luggage tag I made last night using scraps of materials. The other side has the same fabric with a vinyl window. The luggage tag from Disney (the plastic ones) broke in the overhead bin when we flew last week. I decided to make a new one to replace it. I also made a Minnie dot one for our checked bag before our trip. It worked out well because we can now spot our bag easily from the sea of generic dark coloured fabric suitcases.



I love this idea...  It turned out so cute!  



Disneymom1218 said:


> So far so good, just as smooth and silky as when we took her out of the box and I have already had to brush it and restyle it. My 6 yr old is tough on dolls. that is what I was worried about to and I am keeping an eye on it.



Great, I am glad to hear that.  



ilovemy2chitlins said:


> I'm more of a lurker on this thread, since I can't sew worth a dime, but I just had to pop in here since my dd has that exact doll. The hair is not good.  My dd is 2, but she loves her dolls, she's very good with them. I had to restyle this doll's hair within 2 days. You can't even begin to compare the quality to AG. I bought her this one b/c she _IS _two, and I am not buying her a $100 doll to play with, lol! (Well, other than her waldorf doll, that is.)
> I think that the best way to go, (if you can afford it) is to invest in an AG doll, b/c the quality is worth is, and then buy the accessories and outfits from Target/ToysRUs/Walmart/Kmart, any of the places that have an 18" doll line.
> Just my .02.  I'll go back to lurking now.



Thanks for letting me know - I was just curious.  If I could find an AG type doll for cheaper that's just as good quality wise, I'm all for it.   

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Being an adult is never easy!

We just made the decision not to go back to Disney in October.  My Stove really needs to find a nice stove cemetery, and I found just the one I was looking for.  Ordered it last night.  Should be here on Thursday.

I still have the trip to Branson (to visit family) coming up in May...just nothing to sew for it!  Maybe I can actually get some stuff made to sell now!  lOL


I mean...that is how I convinced hubby I needed the embroidery machine after all!


Lots and lots of beautiful stuff being posted.  I am so jealous!  I have 5 major projects working and nothing completed...and the one thing I managed to get finished, I forgot to take pictures of!
\
\


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

johnlu said:


> I am here too!
> wonderful


----------



## mommy2mrb

My $.02 on AG dolls ---- first love the Disney Outfits that were made, so dang cute!!

my DD (was 8 at the time) got her first AG in 7/08 (Mia doll of the year) her hair is still great , just remember to use their doll brush and she just got a second one this summer, love the hair, so much better than the Target brand, we had that doll too, hair pulled out with every brushing, I do buy accessories from target though and a few of the outfits.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's not jeans, but it's the SS halter over capris...though it only has a short ruffle and not a longer skirt as she might want.



I love how you made the extended top and the little ruffle -- for shirts I have always made them with a shorter bodice and then a skirt, but I am definitely going to do your version this summer.  And here I was looking for a different summer top pattern and now, thanks to you, I don't need to purchase a new one 

Also loved your cruise clothes! 



DMGeurts said:


> I finished my "Pluto outfit"...  Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out, but I am disappointed that it's not very Pluto like.    I couldn't find the fabric that I really wanted (gold with white dots) so I had to settle for the plain gold.  Because I didn't get the gold/white dot fabric, I did different sized dots in the ruffles.  The red signifies Pluto's tongue, the green signifies his collar, and the black signifies his tail.
> 
> I really wanted to make a coordinating hair accessory, but I've been brainstorming this in the back of my head for weeks, and I have yet to come up with anything... instead, the outfit is being modeled by dd's brand new Limited Edition 2011 AG doll Kanani - who was just released yesterday... her really long hair in pig tails is to remind you of Pluto's ears dd says.
> 
> The "Fab 5" together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is Daisy Duck - even though she is technically not part of the Fab 5 - she does occasionally stand in - and since Donald is my fav - he must have his Daisy.    I have her outfit completely planned out - hopefully I can find the fabric this time.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~


LOVE your outfits!  They are so awesome (in case enough people haven't already told you!).  Very incredibly creative 


Lost some quotes along the way as well  but as usually what great creations everyone is posting.

Welcome to the new posters as well.  Shefrn1 -- I don't read patterns well either, but any patterns you get from YouCanMakeThis.com don't require pattern reading ability.  They are all spelled out with pictures and detailed explanantions.  It has made me enjoy sewing.

And something else to post:  My fleece blankets for the Big Give Haiti project.





I posted them on the Big GIve site, but would like to mention here as well that I am in awe of Lisa and what she is doing.  I can't imagine losing my spouse in a tragedy like that, but for Lisa to continue on and do something so meaningful to others in his honor is beyond words.  The world needs more people like Lisa.

Off to clean the house and then resume working on my next Big Give project (would rather do so in reverse order as sewing is so much more fun than cleaning).


----------



## ellenbenny

I am going to try to jump back in.  I started back to work yesterday, and took my last house guest (my Mom) to the airport this morning, so hopefully my life will be back to normal.  It has been a busy but fun couple of weeks.

I have been reading along as much as possible, and love the doll outfits and the cruise outfits and the WDW trip outfits.  Sorry I didn't quote, and I am sure I have missed many, but I do love looking at all the pictures, everything is just great!

I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.

Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.

Headed back to WDW at the end of the month, just DH and I so I don't think I will make any new customs, but will wear the t-shirts I made for our trip in early December.

Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.

So that is my new year, hope you all have a great one!


----------



## billwendy

Welcome Back Ellen!!! Missed YA!!! Cant wait to see the quilt!!!

ICE that elbow!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been reading but not posting.  I still have holiday guests and we are still playing when it gets above 10 outside.  Today we are going to snowboard then spend the night at Snow King.



What??!!!!  It is in the 60's here today but we think it is too cold to be outside "playing" when it is below 40 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> You are all about to be photo bombed!!!  These are the clothes I made for Rebecca for our Allure of the Seas maiden voyage last month.  I finally got them all off my camera and uploaded to photobook.   There's a group of us on Cruise Critic who call ourselves, International Critters...international because we come from the UK, US and Canada, and critters because someone made a typo once when posting, and it stuck.  Our mascot is a crab named Imma (pronounced I'm-a) and this is our second maiden voyage, the first was last year on Oasis of the Seas.  Someone had adult sized shirts made, but I wanted Rebecca to have one too, so HeatherSue was nice enough to digitize Imma for me, and I added the words to make it look like the rest of us.  The capris are easyfits, made from denim I found with crabs already embroidered on it...I made some for myself too, and got many requests for others!  We had a great time, and I didn't always remember to get a pic before we left the room for the day, so some of these were taken at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess for a day top, including embroidery that came with the pattern.  She loved this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.



Wow...looks like you had a great time!  These are my favorites but ALL of them are super cute.  I can't believe she didn't want to wear the ice cream outfit...it is adorable.  Love the smocking too...someday I will learn to do this!



DMGeurts said:


> I finished my "Pluto outfit"...  Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out, but I am disappointed that it's not very Pluto like.    I couldn't find the fabric that I really wanted (gold with white dots) so I had to settle for the plain gold.  Because I didn't get the gold/white dot fabric, I did different sized dots in the ruffles.  The red signifies Pluto's tongue, the green signifies his collar, and the black signifies his tail.
> 
> I really wanted to make a coordinating hair accessory, but I've been brainstorming this in the back of my head for weeks, and I have yet to come up with anything... instead, the outfit is being modeled by dd's brand new Limited Edition 2011 AG doll Kanani - who was just released yesterday... her really long hair in pig tails is to remind you of Pluto's ears dd says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Fab 5" together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is Daisy Duck - even though she is technically not part of the Fab 5 - she does occasionally stand in - and since Donald is my fav - he must have his Daisy.    I have her outfit completely planned out - hopefully I can find the fabric this time.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> D~



Adorable and love the Fab 5 picture.  They are all so cute together!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.
> 
> A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gingerbread Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.



Soooo cute!  Love, love the Gingerbread feliz.  

Don't you just love the preppy skirt?  It was so much easier than I imagined it. 



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of the wedding we went to yesterday. It was for Andrew, the brother of Tim, elizabeth and Hannah. They were all in the wedding and behaved very well!



What beautiful pictures Wendy!  Thanks for sharing them with us!



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys  If someone who were very inexperienced in sewing wanted to make a Minnie dot dress what pattern would you recommend? I have made easy fits, bowling shirts, and strip work jumper



I would definitely say simply sweet.  And after that, CarlaC's A-line.  It is very very fast.



ellenbenny said:


> I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.
> 
> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.
> 
> Headed back to WDW at the end of the month, just DH and I so I don't think I will make any new customs, but will wear the t-shirts I made for our trip in early December.
> 
> Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.
> 
> So that is my new year, hope you all have a great one!



Can't wait to see the quilt...be sure and post pictures.

I am doing WW too.  Maybe we can get a challenge going?!  If nothing else...we can be inspiring to each other.  Good luck!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> LOVE your outfits!  They are so awesome (in case enough people haven't already told you!).  Very incredibly creative
> 
> And something else to post:  My fleece blankets for the Big Give Haiti project.



THank you ... I can never hear it too much.  

Those blankets are so cute!  They look so comfy!  



Granna4679 said:


> Adorable and love the Fab 5 picture.  They are all so cute together!



Thank you.  



ellenbenny said:


> I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.
> 
> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.
> 
> Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.



I can't wait to see photos of your quilt... it sounds adorable!  

I hope your elbow feels better soon...  

I need to rejoin WW again too....  the new program sounds interesting/confusing.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Welcome Back Ellen!!! Missed YA!!! Cant wait to see the quilt!!!
> 
> ICE that elbow!!!!!!



Thanks Wendy!  I iced as soon as I got home from work, and will again in a few minutes.  It is really painful though, and DH says it takes a long time to heal if it is tendonitis.  



Granna4679 said:


> Can't wait to see the quilt...be sure and post pictures.
> 
> I am doing WW too.  Maybe we can get a challenge going?!  If nothing else...we can be inspiring to each other.  Good luck!



Definitely need the support and inspiration on the WW! 



DMGeurts said:


> I can't wait to see photos of your quilt... it sounds adorable!
> 
> I hope your elbow feels better soon...
> 
> I need to rejoin WW again too....  the new program sounds interesting/confusing.
> 
> D~



Thanks!  The new program is different if you are used to the old ones, all the points values are different, mostly higher, but you get more points/day.  Unfortunately though now I don't have a good feel for the points values so it is more work figuring out what to eat and calculating points for meals.  I assume it will get easier as I get used to it.


----------



## squirrel

My dad drew my name for Christmas and my mom must have done his shopping for him as I received the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  Kind of funny as I got my dad and before I could even think about what to get him, my mom purchased some rain pants that he needed.  They drew names while I was on my WDW trip so my mom knew who I had before I did!  

I can wait to try out the Feliz, it looks a little more complicated than I thought it would.  I know some of you have modified the dress so that you just made the top dress as the dress.  Would someone tell me what they did as I don't think my niece would like to wear the two layered dress at WDW in October.

Maybe this weekend I will get a chance to start working on making my own version of the Vida.

I have a new kitten and she likes to destroy anything she can get her paws on.


----------



## jockey

Dd and I are big American girl fans, I have made a few outfits foe my dd just like you doll but she is getting the bitty twins for her birthday at wdw. I would like to make some custom Disney t shirts for the twins to wear anyone know a pattern for bitty t shirts


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> And something else to post:  My fleece blankets for the Big Give Haiti project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them on the Big GIve site, but would like to mention here as well that I am in awe of Lisa and what she is doing.  I can't imagine losing my spouse in a tragedy like that, but for Lisa to continue on and do something so meaningful to others in his honor is beyond words.  The world needs more people like Lisa.
> 
> .



Andrea thank you so much for your sweet kind words....I love the blankets, just knowing so many of the kids are going to get comfort from these fills my heart.
Every one here is so wonderful, thank you again for making my "wish" come true!


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> They're really not hard to make yourself you know.  My DS and I always do them together before a trip.



  

Oh, that cracked me up!  I need another craft in my life like I need a hole in my head!  The last time I tried to Tie Dye something, it all turned out various shades of mud.  I would love to see a picture of you guys wearing them!


----------



## PurpleEars

visitingapril09 said:


> How did you make it?? did you use a pattern? I love them.





DMGeurts said:


> I love this idea...  It turned out so cute!



Thanks. It was a pattern I came up with during my commute. It is actually pretty easy. I am going to bore you with the methods in case someone wants to use the idea.

I just cut the fabric to the following dimensions:
2 pieces at 4.5" x 3.5" for the front
2 pieces at 5.5" x 3.5" for the back
2 pieces at 1.75" x 3.5" for the flap

Here are the instructions I wrote down for myself when I made the second one:
- Cut 2.5" x 1.5" windows from the centre of the front pieces, snip each corner and press 1/4" of the window cut edges to the wrong side.
- With the right sides together, sew one of the short edges of the front pieces, using 1/4" seam. Turn to right side out. Press. This edge will be the "top" edge for the window.
- Sandwich a piece of 3.5" x 2.5" vinyl between the two front pieces. Edgestitch along the window to set the vinyl in place.
- Iron a piece of interfacing to one of the back and one of the flap pieces.
- With the right sides together, sew one of the long edges of the two flap pieces together using 1/4" seam. Turn to right side out. Press. This edge will be the "bottom" edge of the flap. On the unstitched long edge of the flap, measure 1/2" from each corner and trim the resulting triangles.
- Pin the wrong side of the back pieces together.
- Arrange all the layers with the fabric pieces you want to show on your final product together (kind of like right sides together, but at this stage all pieces will have the right sides on both sides). Starting with the back, then the flap, and finally the top. I like to place the interfaced back and flap pieces towards the outside to reduce fraying around the eyelet.
- Stitch all layers together along the outside using 1/4" seam. Follow the cutout from the flap when you get to the top.
- Trim the two corners from the back piece. Trim the seam allowance at the corners.
- Turn the tag inside out. Edgestitch along the outside edge.
- Mark the centre of the luggage tag approximately 1/2" from the top in the flap section. Punch hole. Insert a small eyelet (I think I used the 5/32" ones). Set eyelet into place.
- Thread a ribbon through the eyelet. Insert address card into the luggage tag.

I hope the instructions make sense. I had lots of fun coming up with the pattern (even though I have a few failed prototypes in my sewing room).



ellenbenny said:


> I am going to try to jump back in.  I started back to work yesterday, and took my last house guest (my Mom) to the airport this morning, so hopefully my life will be back to normal.  It has been a busy but fun couple of weeks.
> 
> I have been reading along as much as possible, and love the doll outfits and the cruise outfits and the WDW trip outfits.  Sorry I didn't quote, and I am sure I have missed many, but I do love looking at all the pictures, everything is just great!
> 
> I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.
> 
> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.
> 
> Headed back to WDW at the end of the month, just DH and I so I don't think I will make any new customs, but will wear the t-shirts I made for our trip in early December.
> 
> Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.
> 
> So that is my new year, hope you all have a great one!



Oh no! I hope your elbow will recover quickly with some rest and ice!


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.



Oh no!  I tore the tendon in my elbow Spring 2009.  Easily took over a year to heal.  I had 2 injections of cortisone and that helped A LOT!!!  The telltale sign is if you can't even lift your coffee cup up off the table to get it to your mouth.  Forget about lifting a gallon of milk from the fridge!  

Ice it regularly and REST, REST, REST!


----------



## *Toadstool*

ellenbenny said:


> I am going to try to jump back in.  I started back to work yesterday, and took my last house guest (my Mom) to the airport this morning, so hopefully my life will be back to normal.  It has been a busy but fun couple of weeks.
> 
> I have been reading along as much as possible, and love the doll outfits and the cruise outfits and the WDW trip outfits.  Sorry I didn't quote, and I am sure I have missed many, but I do love looking at all the pictures, everything is just great!
> 
> I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.
> 
> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.
> 
> Headed back to WDW at the end of the month, just DH and I so I don't think I will make any new customs, but will wear the t-shirts I made for our trip in early December.
> 
> Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.
> 
> So that is my new year, hope you all have a great one!


I hope your elbow feels better. How fun for you and your DH to go on a trip together. We just went in November and I wish we were going back that soon! I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers.. lemme know if you like it.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!

Here is what I have come up with so far:


For my 16 month old daughter 






I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:










I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set 





This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!






I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.








This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now. 
I need to take a picture of the back of the dress. This is the dress that looks like the Feliz. I know it is hard to tell because it is smocked and you can't see the back, but it really is Feliz's sister. It isn't as full as Feliz but is constructed the same way. You can omit the smocking since there is a pattern for the lining  of the overdress. The way the ruffles are done in the back are wonderful. No guess work involved. There is a big template and actual sizes for all of the ruffle strips. This pattern is from Australian Smocking and Embroidery magazine. If someone wants me to get the issue number I can. It is called the Sandpiper dress.
I still need to put buttons.. if you look closely you can see my snaps! It is a good thing I didn't put the buttons in that spot since it has the top bias poking out like that. Snaps are a necessity for the sewing procrastinator.. 
Oh and I have to post this one since you can't see her cute necklace in the other ones... 
 I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.


----------



## DMGeurts

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



I love these outfits!  The icecream cones with sprinkles are absolutely adorable!  And the quilt looks fabulous!  




*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now.
> I need to take a picture of the back of the dress. This is the dress that looks like the Feliz. I know it is hard to tell because it is smocked and you can't see the back, but it really is Feliz's sister. It isn't as full as Feliz but is constructed the same way. You can omit the smocking since there is a pattern for the lining  of the overdress. The way the ruffles are done in the back are wonderful. No guess work involved. There is a big template and actual sizes for all of the ruffle strips. This pattern is from Australian Smocking and Embroidery magazine. If someone wants me to get the issue number I can. It is called the Sandpiper dress.
> I still need to put buttons.. if you look closely you can see my snaps! It is a good thing I didn't put the buttons in that spot since it has the top bias poking out like that. Snaps are a necessity for the sewing procrastinator..
> Oh and I have to post this one since you can't see her cute necklace in the other ones...
> I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.



This dress is so sweet!  I love the smocking detail on this.  I would love to learn how to do smocking some day.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



Love all the shirts and the outfit!  DD7 loves Phineas and Ferb, but I don't have an embroidery machine right now, so I am going to attempt an applique!



*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.



Love that smocked dress!  i was in Goodwill yesterday and they had a great book on smocking, but I just don;t think I am ready for that yet!  You did a great job!


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> Oh no!  I tore the tendon in my elbow Spring 2009.  Easily took over a year to heal.  I had 2 injections of cortisone and that helped A LOT!!!  The telltale sign is if you can't even lift your coffee cup up off the table to get it to your mouth.  Forget about lifting a gallon of milk from the fridge!
> 
> Ice it regularly and REST, REST, REST!



Thanks I iced it several times last night and rested it and it feels a tiny bit better today.  I can pick up a coffee cup today, but that hurts and is the most I can do with it. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I hope your elbow feels better. How fun for you and your DH to go on a trip together. We just went in November and I wish we were going back that soon! I am thinking about joining Weight Watchers.. lemme know if you like it.



I have done weight watchers before and I know it works if you stick to it.  Problem for me is sticking to it long term.  I have gained and lost the same 20 - 25 lbs many times in my life.  I so love eating!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



Everything is great!!  I love the quilt, after I finish the yankees baby quilt, maybe I will do a character one for me!



*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now.
> I need to take a picture of the back of the dress. This is the dress that looks like the Feliz. I know it is hard to tell because it is smocked and you can't see the back, but it really is Feliz's sister. It isn't as full as Feliz but is constructed the same way. You can omit the smocking since there is a pattern for the lining  of the overdress. The way the ruffles are done in the back are wonderful. No guess work involved. There is a big template and actual sizes for all of the ruffle strips. This pattern is from Australian Smocking and Embroidery magazine. If someone wants me to get the issue number I can. It is called the Sandpiper dress.
> I still need to put buttons.. if you look closely you can see my snaps! It is a good thing I didn't put the buttons in that spot since it has the top bias poking out like that. Snaps are a necessity for the sewing procrastinator..
> Oh and I have to post this one since you can't see her cute necklace in the other ones...
> I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.



Adorable!! I love it!


----------



## shefrn1

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!




those ice cream shirts are sooo cute...love it!!!!

and the quilt......sorry but new to this.....are they premade appliques or did you do them yourself from a pattern?????????



and OMG...that smocked dress is soooo coool!!!!!!

you guys are giving me great ideas!!!!  hopefully I can find some time to get some stuff done before we go in May!!!!


----------



## babynala

Sorry for the long quote:  


TinkerbelleMom said:


> You are all about to be photo bombed!!!  These are the clothes I made for Rebecca for our Allure of the Seas maiden voyage last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess for a day top, including embroidery that came with the pattern.  She loved this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More EasyFits (I love this pattern!) Portrait Peasant Blouse and the top of my own creation...it has a shirred back and a double ruffle skirt on it.  Ignore the attitude in the photo, she wanted to do a cutesy pose, but it didn't show the outfit like I wanted to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork pants, not a YCMT pattern, but it could be easily done with the easyfit, which I like the fit better on anyway...the pieced fabric went together first, then the pants were cut out.  The tree is the Grinchy Christmas tree,  I wanted to get a better pic at Grinchmas, but the weather didn't cooperate.
> 
> And finally the last dress...this is another one I smocked and hand embroidered...the butterflies took longer than the smocking!  The white with the butterflies is a band that goes around the skirt bottom.  Ignore the blue face paint, she has a snowflake on her forehead from Adventure Ocean.


Wow, thanks for sharing all the pictures from your trip.  It looks like everyone had a great time on your adventure.  The outfits are BEAUTIFUL.  I love the Christmas outfit and the Smocked dress is just gorgeous.   



SallyfromDE said:


> This is one of my favorite projects.


Thanks for sharing your detailed directions on this project.  



DMGeurts said:


> I finished my "Pluto outfit"...  Overall, I am very happy with how it turned out, but I am disappointed that it's not very Pluto like.  :  I couldn't find the fabric that I really wanted (gold with white dots) so I had to settle for the plain gold.  Because I didn't get the gold/white dot fabric, I did different sized dots in the ruffles.  The red signifies Pluto's tongue, the green signifies his collar, and the black signifies his tail.
> 
> I really wanted to make a coordinating hair accessory, but I've been brainstorming this in the back of my head for weeks, and I have yet to come up with anything... instead, the outfit is being modeled by dd's brand new Limited Edition 2011 AG doll Kanani - who was just released yesterday... her really long hair in pig tails is to remind you of Pluto's ears dd says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Fab 5" together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Pluto is really cute and I love your Fab 5 photo.  They look really cute all "dolled" up together.  I think the pigtails for Pluto are a good idea.  Maybe some black bows on the pig tails with long "tails" to get the idea of his long,skinny tail.  Can't wait to see your Daisy too.  



cogero said:


> Okay I have been debating trying the simply sweet and my DD just saw this and wants it.
> 
> Also thinking of purchasing the Easy Fits for kids. My son needs some pants and I think I would like to try making the smaller size before the ones for DD.


The Easy Fits are really great - you can use them to make pants, PJ pants, shorts, capris.  Like all CarlaC patterns they are super easy.  The Simply Sweet is easy too.  



visitingapril09 said:


> Not a sewing project. I will share those tomorrow. But wanted to share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We covered up the 80 on Jan 1st. So we have officially started our countdown. My daughter made this with her Slice that she got for Christmas. It hangs above the hospital bed in Andrew's room so he can put a sticker on each night before bed.


Congrats on your trip.  This countdown calendar is really cute and a great way to get excited for your trip.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been lurking but not posting for ages.  I did manage to get some sewing done in December in spite of working a lot and all the craziness with the holidays.
> 
> A perfectly preppy flouncy skirt and snowman applique t-shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gingerbread Feliz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Christmas tree Vida that I cased from a much-cuter version posted on here.


These are all really cute.  I love the Gingerbread Feliz! 



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of the wedding we went to yesterday. It was for Andrew, the brother of Tim, elizabeth and Hannah. They were all in the wedding and behaved very well!


Great pictures from the wedding.  Everyone looks so happy and the kids looks so old all dressed up.  



PurpleEars said:


> Finally I have a sewing item to share , it's a luggage tag I made last night using scraps of materials. The other side has the same fabric with a vinyl window. The luggage tag from Disney (the plastic ones) broke in the overhead bin when we flew last week. I decided to make a new one to replace it. I also made a Minnie dot one for our checked bag before our trip. It worked out well because we can now spot our bag easily from the sea of generic dark coloured fabric suitcases.


This is really cute.  Not only is your bag easily spotted in the sea of generic dark suitcases but it is easier to spot in the pile of generic suitcases with Disney luggage tags on them too. 



cogero said:


> Been working on Wendy's Big Give. Had a panic attach with Wendy's skirt but a mistake turned into something good. I am so in love with the skirt I made her. I used Heather Bailey Pop Garden and some Amy Butler fabric.
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow.
> 
> Have the next skirt ready to go. Going to sew part of that before work tomorrow. It was so relaxing to be sewing for enjoyment.
> 
> I think when I finish this I am going to try a bowling shirt and easy fits for DS. I need to psych myself up for it.


Can't wait to see the skirt.  Where do you find the time to get everything done?   I don't think you will have any problems with the Easy Fits.  The bowling shirt is a little more complicated with the collar and the sleeves (well, at least for me) but the directions are very clear and easy to follow and it doesn't take long to put together.  



mommy2mrb said:


> My $.02 on AG dolls ---- first love the Disney Outfits that were made, so dang cute!!
> 
> my DD (was 8 at the time) got her first AG in 7/08 (Mia doll of the year) her hair is still great , just remember to use their doll brush and she just got a second one this summer, love the hair, so much better than the Target brand, we had that doll too, hair pulled out with every brushing, I do buy accessories from target though and a few of the outfits.


Just wanted to add another $.02 - one time when we were at the American Girl store we were chatting with the workers that were fixing the knotted hair on the dolls and they said that you should always wet the dolls hair with a spray mister before you brush it.  It helps to get the tangles out.  They sell a kit with a brush and a mister but I just bought a little spray bottle from the travel section at Walmart and used my daughter's hair brush.  I was afraid all of the hair would be pulled out but the water really helped to control that.  



VBAndrea said:


> And something else to post:  My fleece blankets for the Big Give Haiti project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them on the Big GIve site, but would like to mention here as well that I am in awe of Lisa and what she is doing.  I can't imagine losing my spouse in a tragedy like that, but for Lisa to continue on and do something so meaningful to others in his honor is beyond words.  The world needs more people like Lisa.
> 
> Off to clean the house and then resume working on my next Big Give project (would rather do so in reverse order as sewing is so much more fun than cleaning).


Love your blankets.  



ellenbenny said:


> I am going to try to jump back in.  I started back to work yesterday, and took my last house guest (my Mom) to the airport this morning, so hopefully my life will be back to normal.  It has been a busy but fun couple of weeks.
> 
> I have been reading along as much as possible, and love the doll outfits and the cruise outfits and the WDW trip outfits.  Sorry I didn't quote, and I am sure I have missed many, but I do love looking at all the pictures, everything is just great!
> 
> I have been working on my first ever real quilt which is a NY Yankees baby quilt for my DIL's sister.  It is a fairly simple one and my mom is a quilter so she gave me some tips.  I almost have it finished quilting and then will need to add the binding.
> 
> Meanwhile my elbow was bothering me yesterday, I think it is tendinitis but I don't know why.   Then this morning I lifted my Mom's suitcase in and out of the back of my car and I really hurt my elbow much worse.  It is so sore I can barely move my arm.  When I get home from work I will be able to ice it and I took some ibuprofen, but I hope it is something that will heal up because it may really limit me from sewing until it feels better.
> 
> Headed back to WDW at the end of the month, just DH and I so I don't think I will make any new customs, but will wear the t-shirts I made for our trip in early December.
> 
> Also rejoined Weight Watchers and hoping to stick to that.
> 
> So that is my new year, hope you all have a great one!


I hope your elbow feels better soon.  I can't wait to see your finished quilt.  



Granna4679 said:


> What??!!!!  It is in the 60's here today but we think it is too cold to be outside "playing" when it is below 40
> 
> Don't you just love the preppy skirt?  It was so much easier than I imagined it.
> 
> I am doing WW too.  Maybe we can get a challenge going?!  If nothing else...we can be inspiring to each other.  Good luck!


I have the preppy skirt pattern but I have never tried to make it, is is fairly easy?  Keep us updated on your WW progress - maybe it will inspire me to change my eating habits.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!


You can do it!!!  I love your Minnie outfit and the ice cream shirts are really cute.  Please do not show my son the picture of that Phineas and Ferb shirt or I will have one more project on my list.  Your quilt is really nice, good luck with the binding.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.


Your DD is so cute.  I love the picture of her and Ariel, such a sweet smile.  The dress is beautiful and the smocking is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tricia

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



Very cute.  I always let my boys decide on one factor or another, that way they will wear it as they picked it.



*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now.
> I need to take a picture of the back of the dress. This is the dress that looks like the Feliz. I know it is hard to tell because it is smocked and you can't see the back, but it really is Feliz's sister. It isn't as full as Feliz but is constructed the same way. You can omit the smocking since there is a pattern for the lining  of the overdress. The way the ruffles are done in the back are wonderful. No guess work involved. There is a big template and actual sizes for all of the ruffle strips. This pattern is from Australian Smocking and Embroidery magazine. If someone wants me to get the issue number I can. It is called the Sandpiper dress.
> I still need to put buttons.. if you look closely you can see my snaps! It is a good thing I didn't put the buttons in that spot since it has the top bias poking out like that. Snaps are a necessity for the sewing procrastinator..
> Oh and I have to post this one since you can't see her cute necklace in the other ones...
> I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.



Awesome stuff, love the smocked little mermaid.




jeniamt said:


> Oh, that cracked me up!  I need another craft in my life like I need a hole in my head!  The last time I tried to Tie Dye something, it all turned out various shades of mud.  I would love to see a picture of you guys wearing them!



Glad I could bring you a little bit of fun today 

Here we are:

This is my boys and nephew in Sept. 2009.  They wanted the camo colors, nothing too flashy.





This is the whole bunch of us a few years ago.


----------



## cogero

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



I totally love the Phineas and Ferb Shirt. Think I need to invest in the whole body set too.



*Toadstool* said:


> Sharing a couple pictures for those of you who aren't on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I smocked for Hannah for our trip. I absolutely love the fabric and how it came out. I want to make many more smocked disney dresses now.
> I need to take a picture of the back of the dress. This is the dress that looks like the Feliz. I know it is hard to tell because it is smocked and you can't see the back, but it really is Feliz's sister. It isn't as full as Feliz but is constructed the same way. You can omit the smocking since there is a pattern for the lining  of the overdress. The way the ruffles are done in the back are wonderful. No guess work involved. There is a big template and actual sizes for all of the ruffle strips. This pattern is from Australian Smocking and Embroidery magazine. If someone wants me to get the issue number I can. It is called the Sandpiper dress.
> I still need to put buttons.. if you look closely you can see my snaps! It is a good thing I didn't put the buttons in that spot since it has the top bias poking out like that. Snaps are a necessity for the sewing procrastinator..
> Oh and I have to post this one since you can't see her cute necklace in the other ones...
> I didn't have time to put it on at CRT since the princesses were coming around so fast. We changed from Cindy to this one and had no time to put an undershirt or accessories.



The dress is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Can't wait to see the skirt.  Where do you find the time to get everything done?   I don't think you will have any problems with the Easy Fits.  The bowling shirt is a little more complicated with the collar and the sleeves (well, at least for me) but the directions are very clear and easy to follow and it doesn't take long to put together.



LOL I don't sleep well, my DH works midnights. Crafting is my outlet after my son is in bed. He is very high maintenance so I need a release.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well, I have been lazy about my pictures lately but here is a pic from Christmas Eve with the girls outfits which the pants fit but the shirts were a little big with sleeves that were too long. They were suppose to be 3/4 sleeves with ruffles. So I figured the ruffles would come to an inch or so before their wrists. Whoops! I guessed wrong. Good news is that they should fit fine for our trip next November for MVMCP!


----------



## visitingapril09

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I have been lazy about my pictures lately but here is a pic from Christmas Eve with the girls outfits which the pants fit but the shirts were a little big with sleeves that were too long. They were suppose to be 3/4 sleeves with ruffles. So I figured the ruffles would come to an inch or so before their wrists. Whoops! I guessed wrong. Good news is that they should fit fine for our trip next November for MVMCP!



Those are adorable!


----------



## aksunshine

*SO MUCH CUTENESS! Great work everyone!*


----------



## cheyandrew7

Love your all's work


----------



## MoeFam

Getting down to work for our May trip! Since we are doing carry ons only- I know I have to be carful with how many and what type of customs I am doing. Thought maybe I would plan one color scheme and then chose a few pieces that can mix and match. For instance, a tutu twirl skirt, corset top, regular T, ribbon skirt, Aline dress/tunic and ruffle leggings. Does anyone have a corset style top that is reversible? I know I saw some of these at one point- either corset or halter style where they had two different appliques?? I figure these pieces should get us through four parks with a different outfit for each. I am thinking of the red/yellow/black color scheme or hot pink/white/black. Any thoughts??? I know for the T-shirt I will do the three piece applique of Mickey head, heart and peace sign. Everything else is up in the air!

The boys are set- just need to order them some Star Wars shirts from Etsy and they are good to go. I bought some matching T's and Polos from Disneystore.com awhile ago and have them saved away. 

We also need a Princess dress- I would love to do a CASE'd Simply Sweet that was Cinderella's pink dress- but we shall see! In less of course someone can direct to me to where I can find one for sale!!


----------



## woodkins

SHHHHH...Don't tell my husband, but I just booked us an October trip to WDW and we are staying CL at the Animal Kingdom Lodge 

Soooo excited...I called up on a fluke & had a pin code attached to my name that saved me over $600!


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

To all the amazing creative ladies here - you rock! I can sew a button on, but that's about it. 

Nini, we need to talk. I live ~20 miles away from you in Madison! I don't have anyone little enough anymore to be interested in any of these gorgeous clothes - but my oldest son is dating a young lady with a daughter who will be 4 this month. His girlfriend wants us all to go to WDW this year, probably in October, and some of those dresses have her little girl's name on them.  It will be her daughter's first trip.    It's so much fun with little ones!


----------



## aboveH20

My aunt always waited until she had three projects before she would call the handyman, so here are my three things. . . *buttons, submarines, and my American Grrrrrrrrrr Doll.*

Many of you have shared your fabric organization ideas, and I've "borrowed" the fold-your-fabric-around-comic-book-boards.  That's a good one.  Let me return the favor by showing how I store my buttons. . . in plain sight . . . in the living room, no less!






(There's many more where they came from, but it's a start  .)

My son's a submariner in the US Navy (bet you already figured that out.)  Last year when he came back from deployment he wanted to get a personalized license plate for his car.  I suggested 'aboveH20' because when he's on the submarine he's below water, when he's driving his car he's above.  He didn't like the idea , but I decided that since _I_ thought it was such a good name, I should use it.

I had this mini-blanket on his bed last time he came home.  Missy likes it.









PurpleEars said:


> I look forward to seeing your prototype



Okay, by popular demand   My American Grrrrrrrr Doll modeling my patchwork twirl prototype.






I've been wanting to learn how to make patchwork twirls for the Big Gives.  I started a prototype with old Halloween fabric, and I think I've gone far enough to know what questions to ask.  I've read a number of tutorials  on the web, but am open to any helpful hints.

I think if I ask specific questions it will be easier to answer.  Please _bear _with me.

I'm primarily concerned about getting the size right for Big Gives, because the child can't try it on before I send it, and I don't have young kids to sew for so I don't even have a feel for what a 5 year old or 8 year old size would be.

1.  How many different fabrics do you use (I used just 3 for mine), and do you arrange them randomly or just ABCABCABC?

2.  I started my first row with 6 6" x 8" squares.  I made the first row bigger to make the waistband.  The second row was 12 6" x 6" squares.  The bottom row was 24 6" x 6" squares.  Does that sound about right?  

3. How many inches smaller than the waistband do you make the elastic?

4.  How do you finish off the bottom?  I thought I was going to make a ruffle all the way around the bottom, but that was a v e r y   l o n g piece of material to gather, and I gave up.  (You can see I attached part of it, but decided I was going down the wrong path.)  Should I also make the bottom row squares bigger and just hem it?

5.  What size seam do you use to sew the rows together?  I ended up doing 1/2" because I wanted to make sure I was getting all of the ruffle and needed something to topstitch.  (I top-stitched the bottom row, and for a real skirt I would topstitch the top row, as well.)  After you sew on the ruffle do you serge then topstitch?

6.  Do you do anything to conceal all of the inside seams?  I was wondering about attaching a cotton pettiskirt with a ruffle at the bottom, sort of to hide the seams.

 Now I see why some of you don't like ruffles.  As I was trying to gather the ruffle I was going to put along the hem (the tension method of gathering didn't work) I considered drawing up a contract stating that whomever got the skirt would wear it for at least the number of hours I spend making the ruffle  . N othing wrong with that, right?

Any and all hints, tips, and techniques for patchwork skirts will be gratefully accepted.

(I'm gonna press submit now, and I KNOW I'll see another 10 typos as soon as I do!  Ignore them. )


----------



## *Toadstool*

babynala said:


> Your DD is so cute.  I love the picture of her and Ariel, such a sweet smile.  The dress is beautiful and the smocking is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. 


cogero said:


> The dress is absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks!



aboveH20 said:


>


Omgosh! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I have been lazy about my pictures lately but here is a pic from Christmas Eve with the girls outfits which the pants fit but the shirts were a little big with sleeves that were too long. They were suppose to be 3/4 sleeves with ruffles. So I figured the ruffles would come to an inch or so before their wrists. Whoops! I guessed wrong. Good news is that they should fit fine for our trip next November for MVMCP!


They are sooo cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> My aunt always waited until she had three projects before she would call the handyman, so here are my three things. . . *buttons, submarines, and my American Grrrrrrrrrr Doll.*
> 
> Many of you have shared your fabric organization ideas, and I've "borrowed" the fold-your-fabric-around-comic-book-boards.  That's a good one.  Let me return the favor by showing how I store my buttons. . . in plain sight . . . in the living room, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's many more where they came from, but it's a start  .)
> 
> My son's a submariner in the US Navy (bet you already figured that out.)  Last year when he came back from deployment he wanted to get a personalized license plate for his car.  I suggested 'aboveH20' because when he's on the submarine he's below water, when he's driving his car he's above.  He didn't like the idea , but I decided that since _I_ thought it was such a good name, I should use it.
> 
> I had this mini-blanket on his bed last time he came home.  Missy likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by popular demand   My American Grrrrrrrr Doll modeling my patchwork twirl prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to learn how to make patchwork twirls for the Big Gives.  I started a prototype with old Halloween fabric, and I think I've gone far enough to know what questions to ask.  I've read a number of tutorials  on the web, but am open to any helpful hints.
> 
> I think if I ask specific questions it will be easier to answer.  Please _bear _with me.
> 
> I'm primarily concerned about getting the size right for Big Gives, because the child can't try it on before I send it, and I don't have young kids to sew for so I don't even have a feel for what a 5 year old or 8 year old size would be.
> 
> 1.  How many different fabrics do you use (I used just 3 for mine), and do you arrange them randomly or just ABCABCABC?
> 
> 2.  I started my first row with 6 6" x 8" squares.  I made the first row bigger to make the waistband.  The second row was 12 6" x 6" squares.  The bottom row was 24 6" x 6" squares.  Does that sound about right?
> 
> 3. How many inches smaller than the waistband do you make the elastic?
> 
> 4.  How do you finish off the bottom?  I thought I was going to make a ruffle all the way around the bottom, but that was a v e r y   l o n g piece of material to gather, and I gave up.  (You can see I attached part of it, but decided I was going down the wrong path.)  Should I also make the bottom row squares bigger and just hem it?
> 
> 5.  What size seam do you use to sew the rows together?  I ended up doing 1/2" because I wanted to make sure I was getting all of the ruffle and needed something to topstitch.  (I top-stitched the bottom row, and for a real skirt I would topstitch the top row, as well.)  After you sew on the ruffle do you serge then topstitch?
> 
> 6.  Do you do anything to conceal all of the inside seams?  I was wondering about attaching a cotton pettiskirt with a ruffle at the bottom, sort of to hide the seams.
> 
> Now I see why some of you don't like ruffles.  As I was trying to gather the ruffle I was going to put along the hem (the tension method of gathering didn't work) I considered drawing up a contract stating that whomever got the skirt would wear it for at least the number of hours I spend making the ruffle  . N othing wrong with that, right?
> 
> Any and all hints, tips, and techniques for patchwork skirts will be gratefully accepted.
> 
> (I'm gonna press submit now, and I KNOW I'll see another 10 typos as soon as I do!  Ignore them. )



I really like the idea of AboveH2O for a license plate!  I think you should have incorporated that into the blanket!

Anyway, I am working on a patchwork twirl as we speek.  To me there is no right or wrong way, but this is how I do mine:

1.  I used 5 fabrics on the first one I did, It think 5 on the second and I am using six on the current one I am doing.  I arrange them in order and then shift them equal amounts -- for example on my current one it's shifted two squares over.  
ABCDEF
CDEFAB
EFABCD

I guess my ruffle will end up matching my top row and be ABCDEF

I make the same number of squares for each row, I just increase the width of them 1.5 to 2 times per row.  I prefer all the squares to line up and that makes it feasible.  For example, if top row is ten 5x5 squares I make the second row ten 5x7.5 squares and the next row would be ten 5x10 squares.
If you wanted the skirt really full it would be 5x5 row 1, 5x10 row 2 and 5x20 row 3.
My current top row on the skirt I'm making is 54 inches and I think the child has a 20ish inch waist -- just gather it in to fit the waistband.

3. I think I make the elastic about 3 inches smaller than the waistband (I just look at the Easy fit pattern and do what it says).

4.  I always ruffle the bottom row -- my current ruffle was 15 feet long.  I just make the ruffle however long I want and the width is at least 1.5 times the width of my bottom row of patchwork.

5.  In the past I used 1/2 inch but I'm currently doing 1/4 inch and it's actually easier for gathering/ruffleing.  Here is how I assemble.  First I sew my patches together side by side from one end to the next for the individual rows.  Then I serge the seams.  Then I sew the ends together to make the circle and serge that.  Then I serge along the top and bottom of each row BEFORE I gather.  I gather using two rows of stiches (using a contrasting color thread and bobbin upholtery at wide stitch length).  One row goes right through my serged thread and the next row goes outside of 1/4 inch.  I gather and then sew to the next row at 1/4 inch.  Then I remove my gathering stiches rows.  I press and top stitch.  No need to serge again because the seams were already serged.  There will be tw serged seems into one -- not one neat one, but I find this method way easier by serging BEFORE gathering.

6. I've never done anything to hide inside seams, but was thinking about that now that I'm making one for a Big Give.  I would just do it like Leslie does her double layer twirl skirt.

Since you are military I will go right now and take pics of the dress I made for my dd for dh's homecoming from his last deployment.  I'll post this now so it doesn't get lost, then be back shortly with pictures so you can see if you like the style of the way I do my patchwork skirts.  I got the main instructions from Denise (who I haven't seen post lately).  If I have those saved I'll post them as well.

ETA: My camera battery is dead -- it's a new camera and I can't get the battery out and the only manuals I can find are the French and Spanish ones!  Bear with me, I'll get pictures posted sometime today.  Must get dresses and get the kids up and going fro school right now.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..


(Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone


----------



## cogero

Oh sending prayers to this family.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..
> 
> 
> (Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone



So very sad.  Thanks for posting as I didn't follow along on the Caring Bridge site.  My heart aches for Bryce's family and loved ones.


----------



## VBAndrea

These are pics of the patchwork dress I made for dd so you can see how I line up the squares.  On this dress I did a plain ruffle (not patchwork) so I'll also post an old pic of a skirt where I lined up a patchwork ruffle.

Dress:










This is what my preserged gathered ruffles appear like from the inside:





This is a skirt I did last year for Disney that has ruffles that are patchwork as well:





And finally, these are the instructions I saved from Denise:
PATCHWORK TWIRL LINING UP ALL SQUARES

I did it this way because I wanted my patches to line up vertically. I enjoyed controlling which blocks would be touching each other!  So each tier was 8 blocks. All blocks were cut 5 1/2" tall, (I used 1/4" ish seam allowance) the ruffle was just folded over. First tier blocks were cut 7" wide, second tier were 13" wide (I don't remember now why I didn't do 14" but it all worked out in the end ), 3rd tier were 26 1/2" and ruffle were 53" (2 26 1/2 stitched together.) That way each blocked lined up with one block. I used 4 prints so each vertical section had one of each and each tier had 2 of each. clear as mud? 

Again, this is if you want your squares to line up.  I've seen them done both ways and frankly I think it's just a matter of personal preference.  I don't think there is really any right or wrong.

And as far as sizing for Big Gives what I am doing is taking the preferred skirt length -- in the case I'm doing it's 15 inches.  So I made my squares 4.5 inches in height and 3 layers.  After seam allowance this makes the squares 4 inches x 3 layers = 12 inches.  My ruffle is about 2 inches so 2+12ish= approx 14 inches and then my waistband will account for the rest (in actuality it might end up being about 16 inches, but I don't worry about such a slight variation).

Hope that helps!


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..
> 
> 
> (Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone



thanks for letting us know Nini, my heart is breaking for this family...hope they can find some peace and comfort!


----------



## cogero

Ran some errands this morning and bought thread for finishing my last skirt for Wendy's Give. I didn't want to start the gathers and not have enough thread.

So I will be finishing that up this afternoon and then starting on the matching shirts which will go much quicker.


----------



## weluvdizne

NiniMorris said:


> Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..
> 
> 
> (Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone




Prayers said that God wraps His loving arms around the family to bring them peace and comfort.


----------



## babynala

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I have been lazy about my pictures lately but here is a pic from Christmas Eve with the girls outfits which the pants fit but the shirts were a little big with sleeves that were too long. They were suppose to be 3/4 sleeves with ruffles. So I figured the ruffles would come to an inch or so before their wrists. Whoops! I guessed wrong. Good news is that they should fit fine for our trip next November for MVMCP!


These came out really cute.  I love the ruffles on the sleeves.  




woodkins said:


> SHHHHH...Don't tell my husband, but I just booked us an October trip to WDW and we are staying CL at the Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> Soooo excited...I called up on a fluke & had a pin code attached to my name that saved me over $600!


Oooooo, congrats and I won't tell.  I really want to plan a fall trip before my daughter's birthday at the end of November but I can't decide on the dates.  



aboveH20 said:


> My aunt always waited until she had three projects before she would call the handyman, so here are my three things. . . *buttons, submarines, and my American Grrrrrrrrrr Doll.*
> 
> Many of you have shared your fabric organization ideas, and I've "borrowed" the fold-your-fabric-around-comic-book-boards.  That's a good one.  Let me return the favor by showing how I store my buttons. . . in plain sight . . . in the living room, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's many more where they came from, but it's a start  .)
> 
> My son's a submariner in the US Navy (bet you already figured that out.)  Last year when he came back from deployment he wanted to get a personalized license plate for his car.  I suggested 'aboveH20' because when he's on the submarine he's below water, when he's driving his car he's above.  He didn't like the idea , but I decided that since _I_ thought it was such a good name, I should use it.
> 
> I had this mini-blanket on his bed last time he came home.  Missy likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by popular demand   My American Grrrrrrrr Doll modeling my patchwork twirl prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to learn how to make patchwork twirls for the Big Gives.  I started a prototype with old Halloween fabric, and I think I've gone far enough to know what questions to ask.  I've read a number of tutorials  on the web, but am open to any helpful hints.


Great button storage solution, it looks like something you would find in a home decorating magazine.  The blanket is really cute too.  Did you make the submarines or were they part of the fabric?
I love your American Grrrrrrrr Doll (and so does my DD).  The perect model.  The skirt came out really nice.  As for finishing the bottom of the skirt I have seen a few people that used folded bias on the bottom of the skirt.  As for the elastic, I think you can make it about 3 to 5 inches shorter then the waist measurement (which are usually listed on the Big Give site).  Again, nice job on the skirt.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..
> 
> 
> (Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone



Thanks for letting us.  My heart breaks for Bryce's family.  My prayers will be with this loving family.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Does anyone know who this fabric is by or something like it???  Love this combination.  I haven't sewn anything since returning from our trip and we are having a little remodeling done on our house...but as soon as it is done I have a long list I want to get done

Thanks, Erika


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> Been working on Wendy's Big Give. Had a panic attach with Wendy's skirt but a mistake turned into something good. I am so in love with the skirt I made her. I used Heather Bailey Pop Garden and some Amy Butler fabric.
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow.
> 
> Have the next skirt ready to go. Going to sew part of that before work tomorrow. It was so relaxing to be sewing for enjoyment.
> 
> I think when I finish this I am going to try a bowling shirt and easy fits for DS. I need to psych myself up for it.


Let me know if you need any help.  I have made every mistake possible on a bowling shirt.  Because I usually just sew for the boys I have made many bowling shirts and am glad to help out.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Our house is finally getting back to normal and the holiday behind us.  DD got bumped by Delta and stayed an extra 5 days so we had more fun but the house did need attention by the time she left.  DH went to Baja for his annual guys trip.  He really does deserve a vaca away from family and work.  His flight got cancelled today and now won't be home till Sat.

I am so sorry to hear about Bryce yet glad that is with Heavenly Father and in peace.  I pray for this family.

I love the quilt!  The cute ruffle pants, the stripwork skirt and all things I have seen but haven't had time to comment on.

Finally, tell me if I am being a bad mom and don't hold back.  I have asked DD to look at two websites for a spring break vacation to Tulum.  I have spoken with her everyday on skype and it is obvious she is chatting with her friends.  She is a teenager.  But I needed to get the airfare and hotels lined up as we are already behind.  I have asked what does she want from her vaca, where does she want to stay, etc.  Yet nothing.  So today I have decided to just fly her out here and we can snowboard and go to the hot spring.  I really needed her input and she put no effort forth.  I feel so bad but I can't make reservations without some interest on her part.  So flame suit on, let me have, am I bad?


----------



## Adi12982

I think I'll make it one of my new year's resolutions to keep up with this thread.  I used to be on here WAYYY too much - but since the baby I feel like I'm barely on.  After peer's made me feel bad on FB for missing out on certain things over here - I'M BACK!


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Finally, tell me if I am being a bad mom and don't hold back.  I have asked DD to look at two websites for a spring break vacation to Tulum.  I have spoken with her everyday on skype and it is obvious she is chatting with her friends.  She is a teenager.  But I needed to get the airfare and hotels lined up as we are already behind.  I have asked what does she want from her vaca, where does she want to stay, etc.  Yet nothing.  So today I have decided to just fly her out here and we can snowboard and go to the hot spring.  I really needed her input and she put no effort forth.  I feel so bad but I can't make reservations without some interest on her part.  So flame suit on, let me have, am I bad?



I think you are being fair. you have asked for input and she hasn't given any but I am a mean mommy I cancelled Christmas when my daughter was around 4 cause she was being a brat.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is a huge amount of money for me and really just wish she would take interest and contribute.  Our options to even go are closing so fast as rooms are getting booked for the very busy spring break.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I really like the idea of AboveH2O for a license plate!  I think you should have incorporated that into the blanket!



Maybe I will try to sneak it in there someplace!

THANK YOU so much for your detailed instructions and suggestions.  I've printed them and I hope to make a "real" skirt next week while my husband is out of town.

I like the idea of increasing the size of the squares in each row, not the number of squares.  Also it looks like I need to start with a bigger first row.  And, I like the suggestion to serge BEFORE gathering.  I can see how that would be helpful.

Two quick follow up questions

1. What gathering method do you use?  I was doing floss, which worked great, but my bottom ruffle was so long I was afraid I'd get cross-eyed zig zagging over the floss and did the double row of stitches instead (after trying the tension method which didn't work).  

2.I was also wondering about adding the ruffle to each individual square on the bottom row before joining them.  Crazy?



VBAndrea said:


> These are pics of the patchwork dress I made for dd so you can see how I line up the squares.  On this dress I did a plain ruffle (not patchwork) so I'll also post an old pic of a skirt where I lined up a patchwork ruffle.
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my preserged gathered ruffles appear like from the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I did last year for Disney that has ruffles that are patchwork as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is if you want your squares to line up.  I've seen them done both ways and frankly I think it's just a matter of personal preference.  I don't think there is really any right or wrong.



Very nice.  I love the red, white and blue theme and how you added his ship.  It your husband the XO?



babynala said:


> Great button storage solution, it looks like something you would find in a home decorating magazine.  The blanket is really cute too.  Did you make the submarines or were they part of the fabric?
> I love your American Grrrrrrrr Doll (and so does my DD).  The perect model.  The skirt came out really nice.  As for finishing the bottom of the skirt I have seen a few people that used folded bias on the bottom of the skirt.  As for the elastic, I think you can make it about 3 to 5 inches shorter then the waist measurement (which are usually listed on the Big Give site).  Again, nice job on the skirt.



The submarines came on the fabric.  It was a remnant, so it's not very big -- perfect for his cat!

Just like *dguerts* American Girl Dolls, my model didn't complain when the waistband was a little tight, or when I asked him to stand still so I could take a photo. 

Thanks for the bias tape idea and the waist measurement tip.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Finally, tell me if I am being a bad mom and don't hold back.



Here's my bad mom story.  My husband's going to Israel next week for ten days.  Ten days for me to be home alone and do what I want. No cooking, not much cleaning, sleep in, etc. 

My older son called yesterday and is coming for the weekend with his girl friend.   I know I should be thrilled, but for a long time I've been looking forward to not having to do any cooking, etc. while my husband was away.  I know I'm a rotten Mom for thinking this way, but why that weekend?


----------



## tricia

erikawolf2004 said:


> Does anyone know who this fabric is by or something like it???  Love this combination.  I haven't sewn anything since returning from our trip and we are having a little remodeling done on our house...but as soon as it is done I have a long list I want to get done
> 
> Thanks, Erika




Breath of Avignon Moda


http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/st...tems.asp?Store_id=609&page_id=17&Categ_Id=228


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Our house is finally getting back to normal and the holiday behind us.  DD got bumped by Delta and stayed an extra 5 days so we had more fun but the house did need attention by the time she left.  DH went to Baja for his annual guys trip.  He really does deserve a vaca away from family and work.  His flight got cancelled today and now won't be home till Sat.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Bryce yet glad that is with Heavenly Father and in peace.  I pray for this family.
> 
> I love the quilt!  The cute ruffle pants, the stripwork skirt and all things I have seen but haven't had time to comment on.
> 
> Finally, tell me if I am being a bad mom and don't hold back.  I have asked DD to look at two websites for a spring break vacation to Tulum.  I have spoken with her everyday on skype and it is obvious she is chatting with her friends.  She is a teenager.  But I needed to get the airfare and hotels lined up as we are already behind.  I have asked what does she want from her vaca, where does she want to stay, etc.  Yet nothing.  So today I have decided to just fly her out here and we can snowboard and go to the hot spring.  I really needed her input and she put no effort forth.  I feel so bad but I can't make reservations without some interest on her part.  So flame suit on, let me have, am I bad?



April, you gave her a chance, and she made her choice. That is that - no feeling bad! Hopefully she will learn a lesson. And, what you chose is just fine anyways!! Arent you going to be in WDW together soon too?

Such CUTE things everyone!!!

I am praying for Bryce's family - the next few days are going to be so hard for all of them. Im especially thinking of his big brother, who is still a little guy himself.......

Reminder that the ship date for Chelsea's big give is 1/11/11!!!!!!!

Well, the inlaws went back home today, so back to normal at our house. Have to unChristmas the house this weekend - how boring!! We are trying hard to do zero dollar days and have had 2 this week. It was kind of  hard to do more this week with the wedding and company, so hopefully we will get on TRACK!!!

Has anyone ever done the Homeschooling days at WDW?

Does anyone have an XL embroidery hoop that is repositionable? How does it work? I think I get the idea, but not sure????? They have some online, and Im interested in getting one for my 770....thoughts?


----------



## cogero

Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had. 






Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.


----------



## snubie

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



That looks amazing!  I love the fabric combination.


----------



## MommyBell08

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.




I really Love the fabric! Nice JOB!!


----------



## MommyBell08

I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...











Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS











Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!


----------



## erikawolf2004

tricia said:


> Breath of Avignon Moda
> 
> 
> http://webstore.quiltropolis.net/st...tems.asp?Store_id=609&page_id=17&Categ_Id=228



Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!  I knew I could count on this group!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.



I just ordered some of her fabric, but need to get more it is so fun and cheerful!!!  The skirt came out great!!!



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These came out great!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.





This is really pretty.  I'd love to wear it!


----------



## weluvdizne

MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!




I'm impressed.  Wish I could get the hang of applique.  I tried, and it turned out terrible, so I got discouraged.  Need to get practicing so I can make some shirts for our trip.  My parents, even my ultra conservative father, have agreed to wear matching shirts.  Warmed my heart when he actually agreed to it.  IT was one of those moments when you know he wanted to say no, but just can't say no to his little girl, even after all these years.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> These are pics of the patchwork dress I made for dd so you can see how I line up the squares.  On this dress I did a plain ruffle (not patchwork) so I'll also post an old pic of a skirt where I lined up a patchwork ruffle.
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my preserged gathered ruffles appear like from the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I did last year for Disney that has ruffles that are patchwork as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, these are the instructions I saved from Denise:
> PATCHWORK TWIRL LINING UP ALL SQUARES
> 
> Hope that helps!




I love, love, love how these turned out!  The first skirt I tried to sew was a patchwork skirt...  needless to say - it turned out as a really cute miniature lamp shade - and eventually gave me the idea for a Goofy hat.   

Great job on those - and I especially love how you rotated the fabric around the skirt - I am not very good with that.



aboveH20 said:


> Maybe I will try to sneak it in there someplace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like *dguerts* American Girl Dolls, my model didn't complain when the waistband was a little tight, or when I asked him to stand still so I could take a photo.



LOL  I do love your American Grrrr doll - very very clever.  



cogero said:


> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



I love how this turned out - I think adding that fabric to the bottom really added a nice element to it.  Great job!



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!



These turned out so nice!  You should be so proud of yourself!  I don't know if I will ever have the bravery to try doing appliques - they just look so hard!  So, for now, I will just admire all of your work.  


I had to skip the Daisy outfit I was working on... I didn't feel like ordering one meesly yard of fabric online - so I will hold off on that one until I have more to order.  Instead I moved on to my Toy Story line... I am nearly finished with Jessie - I used my own pattern (sort of) - it's actually a cross between 3 different dresses I've seen on here - but didn't have dolly patterns available for them, so I made my own.  I must say that my pattern making skills have really turned for the better, because this dress fits and looks fantastic - I can't wait to show it!    I am going to wait until I have Woody and Buzz done first though.  I have Woody's sketched out (and fabric purchased -I hope to finish it this weekend), and Buzz is still formulating in my head.  I really want to do a Bullseye outfit too - but I am not sure how cute an all brown outfit would be?  LOL  

I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days!  I love coming here to see everyone's creativity - it's also a great place to sit when I am hand gathering ruffles.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Maybe I will try to sneak it in there someplace!
> 
> THANK YOU so much for your detailed instructions and suggestions.  I've printed them and I hope to make a "real" skirt next week while my husband is out of town.
> 
> I like the idea of increasing the size of the squares in each row, not the number of squares.  Also it looks like I need to start with a bigger first row.  And, I like the suggestion to serge BEFORE gathering.  I can see how that would be helpful.
> 
> Two quick follow up questions
> 
> 1. What gathering method do you use?  I was doing floss, which worked great, but my bottom ruffle was so long I was afraid I'd get cross-eyed zig zagging over the floss and did the double row of stitches instead (after trying the tension method which didn't work).
> 
> 2.I was also wondering about adding the ruffle to each individual square on the bottom row before joining them.  Crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.  I love the red, white and blue theme and how you added his ship.  It your husband the XO?



I never thought of increasing the number of squares.  It may work out well and look neat if lots of different fabrics were used.  I know RevRob once did a patchwork skirt out of a charm pack and it was adorable.  I think the charm packs may have all the same size squares (not really sure though).  I am going to have to look at the photobucket account and see if there is a patchwork section to see how others have done things.

1. For gathering I use two rows of stitches, but my bobbin thread is upholstery thread and that is the thread I pull to gather.  I think you can change the tension to make it even easier to gather, but I don't b/c I never remember to change it back.  I just adjust to a wider stitch length.  One row of stitches I put right through the serged thread and the other row I do 1/4 inch from the inner edge of the serged thread.  When I sew the ruffle on (or layers together) that stitch goes between the two gathering stitches, and it makes them easier to remove.

I have used the dental floss and zig zag in the past for thicker things and used it on that homecoming dress for the eyelet ruffle b/c it worked way better with the eyelet.  Normally I just do the two rows with upholestery bobbin thread.

2. I think it would be more work to add a ruffle to each individual square and then you'd also end up with seams on the back of the ruffle.  It surely would be feasible though.  One nice thing about patchwork though (if you are lining up your squarea and not doing them randomly) is that's you can kind of gather and pin square by square so it takes some of the guesswork out of gathering so evenly.  While I had 15 feet of ruffle to gather I was only working with about 1 foot at a time.

Thanks for the compliments on the dress.  I was worried about hand appliqueing the ship because of the small details, but it went well.  That dress was a rush job as well b/c dh came home a couple of days early.  I actually finished it the morning he came home.  The news station attempted to interview my dd (likely b/c of her outfit) but she was crabby and completely uncooperative.  Yes, dh is the XO (good eye!) and I am sooooooo ready for this tour to end (he got extended beyond the normal 18 months).




cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



I love it!  I wouldn't want to give it up either!



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!




Fabulous work!  I adore your Phineas and Ferb.  I got some shirts on sale at ON so hopefully I can tackle some appliqueing on knit.  I've had trouble in the past, but finally last year got two shirts that turned out well.  It still scares me though!  Too bad my ds can't wear a Vida!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



I love the colors in that skirt! Very pretty!



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!



Love the shirts!  My dd would love those phineas and ferb shirts.  I want to try to make her a ferb one, but I still have not done hand applique other than a square!


----------



## MommyBell08

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love the colors in that skirt! Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shirts!  My dd would love those phineas and ferb shirts.  I want to try to make her a ferb one, but I still have not done hand applique other than a square!



Thanx! I think you could do it! Phineas and Ferb are very basic shapes and I did this picture because it was bigger, and the hands were not in the picture. There heads were very easy to sew being so big and easy shapes! I did a google search and lots of the pics are cut at the waist which is nice for me cuz hands and feet, are hard to make look right. (for me at least) GOOD Luck! Post a pic if you do it!


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



Good job, I'm sure it will be well received.



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!



Awesome.  Love, love, love the P and F shirt. 




erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!  I knew I could count on this group!!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> I never thought of increasing the number of squares.  It may work out well and look neat if lots of different fabrics were used.  I know RevRob once did a patchwork skirt out of a charm pack and it was adorable.  I think the charm packs may have all the same size squares (not really sure though).  I am going to have to look at the photobucket account and see if there is a patchwork section to see how others have done things.



I also made one with a charm pack. (well the Tink fabric came in pre-cut squares as a bonus with some other fabric I ordered)  I just uploaded it to photobucket, and I see that there are both a patchwork and a twirl skirt section for you to look at also.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



That says Florida sunshine!  (I'm upstate and we're supposed to get 4-8" of snow over the next 48 hours, what about you?)



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!



I like both sets of shirts, but Small World will always be one of my favorite rides.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  I do love your American Grrrr doll - very very clever.
> 
> I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days!  I love coming here to see everyone's creativity - it's also a great place to sit when I am hand gathering ruffles.
> 
> D~



Whoops, I butchered your name,  *DMGeurts* it is!

I agree about being inspired by the creativity here.  I went to a church group that is making patchwork blankets for kids, and while I admire the intent, as I was sewing together 36 squares I kept thinking that - no offense - with the time and money it will cost to make these small blankets, they could purchase nice ones.  The clothing on this board seems more personal, more creative, and couldn't just be purchased at JCPenney. (I'll be watching out for lightning bolts the rest of the day.)



VBAndrea said:


> 1. For gathering I use two rows of stitches, but my bobbin thread is upholstery thread and that is the thread I pull to gather.  I think you can change the tension to make it even easier to gather, but I don't b/c I never remember to change it back.  I just adjust to a wider stitch length.  One row of stitches I put right through the serged thread and the other row I do 1/4 inch from the inner edge of the serged thread.  When I sew the ruffle on (or layers together) that stitch goes between the two gathering stitches, and it makes them easier to remove.
> 
> 2. I think it would be more work to add a ruffle to each individual square and then you'd also end up with seams on the back of the ruffle.  It surely would be feasible though.  One nice thing about patchwork though (if you are lining up your squarea and not doing them randomly) is that's you can kind of gather and pin square by square so it takes some of the guesswork out of gathering so evenly.  While I had 15 feet of ruffle to gather I was only working with about 1 foot at a time.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the dress.  I was worried about hand appliqueing the ship because of the small details, but it went well.  That dress was a rush job as well b/c dh came home a couple of days early.  I actually finished it the morning he came home.  The news station attempted to interview my dd (likely b/c of her outfit) but she was crabby and completely uncooperative.  Yes, dh is the XO (good eye!) and I am sooooooo ready for this tour to end (he got extended beyond the normal 18 months).



Good idea about the upholstery thread.

I know not everyone even puts a ruffle along the bottom, it just seems like a nice way to finish off the edge.

I'm excited to try again next week.

*Congrats to your husband on being XO.*



tricia said:


>



I love it.  Thanks for posting the photo.

 P.S.  30 days until my trip to Disney World.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> That says Florida sunshine!  (I'm upstate and we're supposed to get 4-8" of snow over the next 48 hours, what about you?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  30 days until my trip to Disney World.



We are supposed to get about 3" I am not a huge snow person.

Jealous about your trip in 30 days we are not going back until August now. My daughters competition dance schedule got in the way of our April trip.


----------



## weluvdizne

Due to having a baby, sewing for Christmas gifts, having house guests and gall bladder attacks, I have not yet uploaded my pix, including Halloween.  I made my dd a Jessie patchwork twirl with what seemed like a million patches.  It turned out realllllllllllly full.  Need to buy a petti for it.  
Anyway, the reason for my post, is to tell yet another way that I did it.  I used Jessica's AWESOME tute for dental floss method for gathering/ruffles and it worked so well.  That part had scared me, but it was so easy when I followed her tute.  I'm so comfortable and happy with that method that I'm not even going to bother trying the other options.  (Jessica, thanks so much for the tute!!!)
Also, I doubled the number of squares from the top, to the middle to the bottom row.  I think it was 15, 30, and 60 squares respectively.  When I gathered, it was so simple.  I gathered it so that two squares on the middle row equalled the same length as one square on the top row, and this way, it fit and it also made it foolproof for me.  I gathered and pinned it 2 to 1 and then stitched it.  Does this make any sense?  
The bottom row was obviously really long, so I divided it up into 3 smaller sections so it would be easier to manage. 

If this doesn't make any sense, let me know, I'll try to find a better way to explain it.  None the less, I love patchwork skirts and plan to make more for dd, but I just wouldn't make them as full.


----------



## shefrn1

tricia said:


> I also made one with a charm pack. (well the Tink fabric came in pre-cut squares as a bonus with some other fabric I ordered)  I just uploaded it to photobucket, and I see that there are both a patchwork and a twirl skirt section for you to look at also.


OMG.....so love that skirt!!!!!!!

now you guys are really gonna make me dust the cobwebs off of my sewing machine....lol

where did you get the pattern for it?????  sorry if you posted that already but I didn't get a chance to read too far back!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK..popping in here to tell you yet ANOTHER way to ruffle...but I do NOT reccommend it!  LOL

I have a ruffler foot, but I am not 100% happy with the way it works, so I find myself hand gathering it...and by that I mean..I pin each end, put a pin in the middle of those two, put a pin in the middle of that space, put a pin in the middle of that space....repeat until you have about a million pins in and then sew over it!

It really does look nice, but takes forever!  Of course, while I am waiting at doctors and therapists each week...it does give me something to do!

Seriously, I have almost always used the dental floss method...and before I discovered that, I used carpet thread in the bobbin.  Of course, my seamstress grandmother taught me the way she thought was correct...which is the standard old lengthen your stitches and pull the bobbin thread up.


Bottom line...there is no right or wrong way to gather...but there are definitely easier and harder ways to do it!


...now, maybe I will find time to learn to use my ruffler foot.


Nini


----------



## MommyBell08

tricia said:


> Awesome.  Love, love, love the P and F shirt.




Thanks so much!


----------



## rjmum

Hi everyone.  We leave in *17 days* for a mother/daughter WDW trip.  My 9, almost 10, yo DD *really* wants to do the hair/nail combo at Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique and then dress princessy for our CRT dinner ressie. She doesn't want to wear the whole princess dress costume. She states she feels alittle old for that and would not feel comfortable. I want to bring her outfit w/ us because I do not want to spend the arm and leg to get it at BBB.  We saw a BBB picture w/ a Tink outfit that had jean capris w/ a tutu-like fluff shirt over them, w/ a Tink shirt and a fairy flowery head piece. We talked about doing something like that in a princess theme, but she was not overly impressed (but she didn't hate it either). 
So I am wondering if any of you have older girls that have dressed princess style for CRT or if anyone has noticed what outfits, if any, they have at BBB for older girls, or if anyone has ever put together somting like this. I believe she plans on wearing a tiara. This close in, I'd rather purchase the items than try to make them, unless it is just adding a little crafty item or something, but no major sewing. Any great ideas?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> We are supposed to get about 3" I am not a huge snow person.
> 
> Jealous about your trip in 30 days we are not going back until August now. My daughters competition dance schedule got in the way of our April trip.



My "Queens son" is coming up by Megabus tomorrow so it sounds like he'll be okay.  Boo on your daughter's dance schedule getting in the way of your April trip.



weluvdizne said:


> I made my dd a Jessie patchwork twirl with what seemed like a million patches.  It turned out realllllllllllly full.  Need to buy a petti for it.
> 
> Anyway, the reason for my post, is to tell yet another way that I did it.  I used Jessica's AWESOME tute for dental floss method for gathering/ruffles and it worked so well.  That part had scared me, but it was so easy when I followed her tute.  I'm so comfortable and happy with that method that I'm not even going to bother trying the other options.  (Jessica, thanks so much for the tute!!!)
> 
> Also, I doubled the number of squares from the top, to the middle to the bottom row.  I think it was 15, 30, and 60 squares respectively.  When I gathered, it was so simple.  I gathered it so that two squares on the middle row equalled the same length as one square on the top row, and this way, it fit and it also made it foolproof for me.  I gathered and pinned it 2 to 1 and then stitched it.  Does this make any sense?
> 
> The bottom row was obviously really long, so I divided it up into 3 smaller sections so it would be easier to manage.



Thanks! I think I got it.  I've made lots of I Spy bags and toiletry bags for Big Gives, but I'd love to expand my repertoire.  I'm hoping if I get the rhythm of the patchwork skirts, that'll be my new thing.



NiniMorris said:


> OK..popping in here to tell you yet ANOTHER way to ruffle...but I do NOT reccommend it!  LOL
> 
> Nini



I laughed out loud when I read that.  I have _time _to make ruffles, I just have to work on_ patience_.


----------



## tricia

shefrn1 said:


> OMG.....so love that skirt!!!!!!!
> 
> now you guys are really gonna make me dust the cobwebs off of my sewing machine....lol
> 
> where did you get the pattern for it?????  sorry if you posted that already but I didn't get a chance to read too far back!!!



Thank you.  I started doing patchwork twirls with CarlaC;s pattern https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/embellished-patchwork-twirl-sizes-2t-8.htm  And then once you have the idea, and the basic measurements you can pretty much do what you want.  I always fall back to Carla's pattern for the lengths, cause I don't have a little girl at home and never seem to know how long things should be.


----------



## mommy2mrb

rjmum said:


> Hi everyone.  We leave in *17 days* for a mother/daughter WDW trip.  My 9, almost 10, yo DD *really* wants to do the hair/nail combo at Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique and then dress princessy for our CRT dinner ressie. She doesn't want to wear the whole princess dress costume. She states she feels alittle old for that and would not feel comfortable. I want to bring her outfit w/ us because I do not want to spend the arm and leg to get it at BBB.  We saw a BBB picture w/ a Tink outfit that had jean capris w/ a tutu-like fluff shirt over them, w/ a Tink shirt and a fairy flowery head piece. We talked about doing something like that in a princess theme, but she was not overly impressed (but she didn't hate it either).
> So I am wondering if any of you have older girls that have dressed princess style for CRT or if anyone has noticed what outfits, if any, they have at BBB for older girls, or if anyone has ever put together somting like this. I believe she plans on wearing a tiara. This close in, I'd rather purchase the items than try to make them, unless it is just adding a little crafty item or something, but no major sewing. Any great ideas?
> Thank you in advance!!



this is what I did for my DD who will be turning 11 on our first day at WDW, doing BBB and CRT for dinner....I ordered her a Cinderella t-shirt from the disneystore,added a bday message and Princess Megan on it
...you can find them on the personalization area of the site


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

DMGeurts said:


> The "Fab 5" together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I love these.  We own 4 of the AG dolls as well as the twins and bitty babies.  I was just wondering how you keep your AG hair looking so nice.  My oldest daughter has 3 dolls (including Rebecca) that have curly hair and I struggle with keeping their hair looking nice and smooth.  I use a little spritz of water like you are supposed to and the AG hair pick but 2 of them are still getting pretty frizzy!!!!!  Any advice?



DMGeurts said:


> We've had the AG dolls since then, and to be honest - they've lasted 7 years - so I like the quality (and the warranty).
> 
> 
> D~



What is the warranty?



MyDisneyTrio said:


> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Love this quilt!  My DD4 would go totally crazy for that!!!!

Can those of you have made autograph quilts post a picture of it for me?  i have seen Nini's beautiful minnie dot one and someone else made another really cool minnie dot one.  I am not a quilter and my daughter wants one with some tink fabric, princess fabric, as well, as some lavendar, and purple squares.  I have the squares cut, but cannot figure out how to lay it out and make it look nice.  I can't find a pattern that I like while laying them out.  Advice?


----------



## revrob

this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago


----------



## shefrn1

ahhhh....love that skirt!!!!!!

hopefully I can find time to do it....gonna order the pattern when I get home from work...and was just looking at disney fabric online....but might stop by my joann fabrics on the way home and see what selection they have....thanks for the ideas girls!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

weluvdizne said:


> Due to having a baby, sewing for Christmas gifts, having house guests and gall bladder attacks, I have not yet uploaded my pix, including Halloween.  I made my dd a Jessie patchwork twirl with what seemed like a million patches.  It turned out realllllllllllly full.  Need to buy a petti for it.
> Anyway, the reason for my post, is to tell yet another way that I did it.  I used Jessica's AWESOME tute for dental floss method for gathering/ruffles and it worked so well.  That part had scared me, but it was so easy when I followed her tute.  I'm so comfortable and happy with that method that I'm not even going to bother trying the other options.  (Jessica, thanks so much for the tute!!!)
> Also, I doubled the number of squares from the top, to the middle to the bottom row.  I think it was 15, 30, and 60 squares respectively.  When I gathered, it was so simple.  I gathered it so that two squares on the middle row equalled the same length as one square on the top row, and this way, it fit and it also made it foolproof for me.  I gathered and pinned it 2 to 1 and then stitched it.  Does this make any sense?
> The bottom row was obviously really long, so I divided it up into 3 smaller sections so it would be easier to manage.
> 
> If this doesn't make any sense, let me know, I'll try to find a better way to explain it.  None the less, I love patchwork skirts and plan to make more for dd, but I just wouldn't make them as full.



I LOVE it when my tutorial helps someone! Your method sounds like the method I might some day try! Of course, that day might be far in the future!


----------



## aboveH20

revrob said:


> this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago




Wow.

Isn't it cool that the same technique can make the whimsical Disney-themed skirts and the elegant one you've shared.

I'm inspired.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> Finally, tell me if I am being a bad mom and don't hold back.  I have asked DD to look at two websites for a spring break vacation to Tulum.  I have spoken with her everyday on skype and it is obvious she is chatting with her friends.  She is a teenager.  But I needed to get the airfare and hotels lined up as we are already behind.  I have asked what does she want from her vaca, where does she want to stay, etc.  Yet nothing.  So today I have decided to just fly her out here and we can snowboard and go to the hot spring.  I really needed her input and she put no effort forth.  I feel so bad but I can't make reservations without some interest on her part.  So flame suit on, let me have, am I bad?



I'd park her with a family member and go with out her. If that wasn't an option, then i'd do what you did.


----------



## SallyfromDE

rjmum said:


> Hi everyone.  We leave in *17 days* for a mother/daughter WDW trip.  My 9, almost 10, yo DD *really* wants to do the hair/nail combo at Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique and then dress princessy for our CRT dinner ressie. She doesn't want to wear the whole princess dress costume. She states she feels alittle old for that and would not feel comfortable. I want to bring her outfit w/ us because I do not want to spend the arm and leg to get it at BBB.  We saw a BBB picture w/ a Tink outfit that had jean capris w/ a tutu-like fluff shirt over them, w/ a Tink shirt and a fairy flowery head piece. We talked about doing something like that in a princess theme, but she was not overly impressed (but she didn't hate it either).
> So I am wondering if any of you have older girls that have dressed princess style for CRT or if anyone has noticed what outfits, if any, they have at BBB for older girls, or if anyone has ever put together somting like this. I believe she plans on wearing a tiara. This close in, I'd rather purchase the items than try to make them, unless it is just adding a little crafty item or something, but no major sewing. Any great ideas?
> Thank you in advance!!



I made a tunic over bike shorts.


----------



## rjmum

mommy2mrb said:


> this is what I did for my DD who will be turning 11 on our first day at WDW, doing BBB and CRT for dinner....I ordered her a Cinderella t-shirt from the disneystore,added a bday message and Princess Megan on it
> ...you can find them on the personalization area of the site



Thanks for the idea!   We had talked about a t-shirt. What are you going to pair it with? Just shorts/jeans?


----------



## rjmum

SallyfromDE said:


> I made a tunic over bike shorts.
> 
> LOVE the outfit! And snow white is my daughter's fav.
> Thank you! She may really like this one.


----------



## VBAndrea

[





revrob said:


> this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago



That's the exact skirt I was thinking of -- I remember loving it!  And I still LOVE IT!!!! Thank you for posting it again.  It's easy to see how you lined up the patches and did more patches per tier.  I may have to try that with my next patchwork.


TRICIA:  I lost you pic but I love the Tink skirt.  It looks very similar to the way Shannon lined hers up.  I am trying to envision what I can do with some of the fabrics I already have.  Did you make your own bias tape for the bottom of the skirt?  I'd probably just have to buy plain bias tape (which I've done on strip work skirts) b/c I'm not that ambitious!


----------



## ellenbenny

Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:





Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either


----------



## miprender

Wow... just read about 20 something pages 

But everything is amazing as always. I was hoping January would be a calmer month so I could start sewing but with work and now so many family parties the next few weeks it looks like February I will have to start sewing again.




NiniMorris said:


> Part of my New Year's resolution for the coming year is to organize my sewing/quilting studio. I am looking for fabric storage ideas.  I tried putting it in large covered plastic bins, sorted by color.  That was a bust!  I always seemed to need the one that was on the bottom of the stack, and in the bottom of the bin.  After a few frantic searches, it was so jumbled I could never find anything.
> 
> Once upon a time, I had all my fabric on flats like at a fabric store.  (I got them at fabric stores when they were empty.)  I had my step dad build me a bookcase with those dimensions in mind and they fit perfectly on it.  That bookcase was built to fit in the house we lived in and could not be moved for love or money (VERY heavy).
> 
> I've thought about having some shelves built where I could store it on rolls...sort of like the upholstery fabric is at Joann's.  But with the sheer volume of fabric I have it would take up way too much room.
> 
> So...how do you have your fabric stash stored?  I am desperate for ideas!
> 
> Nini



 That is how my storage looks right now. I just have no room to do anything else.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> So, to introduce...here is Max, our new beagle puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie only loves him just a little!
> !



 We have a Max too! He is a Poo-talian Half miniture poodle and half Italian greyhound but looks like a terrier.



DMGeurts said:


> First was Goofy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came Donald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love these all. My DD7 would be jealous of all your AG dolls. She had 3 already and is already counting down for her bday so my mom can take her the the AG store in Boston. 



mom2rtk said:


>



I just love that dress. I remember when you posted it earlier. I was sad that we didn't get to see Christmas Belle. We did get to meet the other princesses but never made it over there later to see Belle.


----------



## mom2rtk

miprender said:


> I just love that dress. I remember when you posted it earlier. I was sad that we didn't get to see Christmas Belle. We did get to meet the other princesses but never made it over there later to see Belle.



Thank you for the kind comment on the dress. I'm sorry you didn't get to see Belle too!

In my opinion they make it WAY too hard to find specific characters, especially at the hard ticketed parties where you pay extra just to be there to see them!

We did the party twice. The first time we were looking for Snow White and got a huge runaround. The second night we were looking for Belle and almost didn't find her. They were nice and let us wait in the hallway until they swapped out and she subbed in. But I think they were hesitant to do that even. 

I hope you had a great time at the rest of the party! We were there the 14th and 16th.


----------



## PurpleEars

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my DS4 if he wanted Phineas or Ferb, his reply was that he wanted all of them together... Phinease, Ferb, Candice, and Perry the Platypus.... SO glad I bought the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the quilt I made DS4 for Christmas, just gotta put the binding on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more stuff just haven't taken pictures. I think I have 3-4 more shirts for each of my boys, I am making my DH two shirts, I want to make me a bag, and another shirt or two. And for my DD I have 3 dresses and maybe a skirt. We'll see how much of this actually gets done!



Cute outfits and a beautiful quilt.



*Toadstool* said:


>



That picture is absolutely precious!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I have been lazy about my pictures lately but here is a pic from Christmas Eve with the girls outfits which the pants fit but the shirts were a little big with sleeves that were too long. They were suppose to be 3/4 sleeves with ruffles. So I figured the ruffles would come to an inch or so before their wrists. Whoops! I guessed wrong. Good news is that they should fit fine for our trip next November for MVMCP!



They still look very cute in the picture dispite having sleeves a little bit longer than intended!



aboveH20 said:


> My aunt always waited until she had three projects before she would call the handyman, so here are my three things. . . *buttons, submarines, and my American Grrrrrrrrrr Doll.*
> 
> Many of you have shared your fabric organization ideas, and I've "borrowed" the fold-your-fabric-around-comic-book-boards.  That's a good one.  Let me return the favor by showing how I store my buttons. . . in plain sight . . . in the living room, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There's many more where they came from, but it's a start  .)
> 
> My son's a submariner in the US Navy (bet you already figured that out.)  Last year when he came back from deployment he wanted to get a personalized license plate for his car.  I suggested 'aboveH20' because when he's on the submarine he's below water, when he's driving his car he's above.  He didn't like the idea , but I decided that since _I_ thought it was such a good name, I should use it.
> 
> I had this mini-blanket on his bed last time he came home.  Missy likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, by popular demand   My American Grrrrrrrr Doll modeling my patchwork twirl prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to learn how to make patchwork twirls for the Big Gives.  I started a prototype with old Halloween fabric, and I think I've gone far enough to know what questions to ask.  I've read a number of tutorials  on the web, but am open to any helpful hints.
> 
> I think if I ask specific questions it will be easier to answer.  Please _bear _with me.
> 
> I'm primarily concerned about getting the size right for Big Gives, because the child can't try it on before I send it, and I don't have young kids to sew for so I don't even have a feel for what a 5 year old or 8 year old size would be.



That's a neat button stashing idea. I like your idea of "above H2O" - at least you are putting your good idea to good use. Good job on the patchwork twirl on your American Grrrrrrr Doll. I haven't done one before so I can't help you with the specifics of how to do it. It is on my "must try to do this" list though (along with a multitude of other ideas). In terms of fit for the Big Gives, they usually have the measurements and preferred skirt lengths listed, so I just go with what the parents gave us. Also, something with elastic waist is a little bit more forgiving if the measurements are a little bit "off."




NiniMorris said:


> Just saw this on Bryce's Caring Bridge.  Prayers..
> 
> 
> (Jan 6) ^^Bryce^^ peacefully earned his Angel Wings this morning. Thank you SO much for your prayers, thoughts and comfort! I will post a full entry later tonight! Hugs and Love to everyone



Nini - thanks for letting us know. I will continue to pray for his family.



cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



That's a beautiful skirt. I am sure Wendy would love it.



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!



Good job on your appliqued shirts!



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks! I think I got it.  I've made lots of I Spy bags and toiletry bags for Big Gives, but I'd love to expand my repertoire.  I'm hoping if I get the rhythm of the patchwork skirts, that'll be my new thing.



Yay! I am glad that you will be trying something new for the Big Gives!



revrob said:


> this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago



That skirt looks beautiful.



ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either



Good job on the quilt!


----------



## PurpleEars

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Can those of you have made autograph quilts post a picture of it for me?  i have seen Nini's beautiful minnie dot one and someone else made another really cool minnie dot one.  I am not a quilter and my daughter wants one with some tink fabric, princess fabric, as well, as some lavendar, and purple squares.  I have the squares cut, but cannot figure out how to lay it out and make it look nice.  I can't find a pattern that I like while laying them out.  Advice?



I'm not sure if these are the pictures of the quilt you are looking for (not that I would qualify as "really cool")...


----------



## cogero

Having major user errors with the embroidery portion of my machine so I am going to crawl into bed and sulk as I ruined a shirt. And then couldn't get the tension when hooping the replacement shirt right.

SO tink and Aurora will have to wait.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

My luggage tags arrived today  Yaaaay! 

So much to get done and not enough time... totally stressing out when I should be excited and happy. I have a ton of orders to get done for customers, my DS2 is turning 3 on Monday, so I have a party to finish planning, my house is wreck, and I have a billion things I still wanted to make my kiddos. Ack! I need some of Cinderella's little mice friends to help me get everything done!


----------



## weluvdizne

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My luggage tags arrived today  Yaaaay!
> 
> So much to get done and not enough time... totally stressing out when I should be excited and happy. I have a ton of orders to get done for customers, my DS2 is turning 3 on Monday, so I have a party to finish planning, my house is wreck, and I have a billion things I still wanted to make my kiddos. Ack! I need some of Cinderella's little mice friends to help me get everything done!



Good luck getting all of the things on your list accomplished.  Sounds like me right before Christmas.  There is hope, I finished everything on my list on time, so just keep chugging along, you can do it.  Just think, when you are done, you have a lovely vacation to go on.  

By the way, if you find Cinderella's mice, send them this way, I could use a little help, too!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I think we all wondered the same thing the first time. Nope, not at all. I felt like I knew everyone and we were long time friends! It was nicer to meet in little batches, so you had a chance to talk with a couple and know them then meet a few more. The ones I met in the big group vs 1 on 1 somewhere I feel like I didn't get to talk much with most of them or get to know them as well.
> 
> Sitting with Teresa one night by the pool it was like I had known her my entire life! It is almost odd how not weird it is!



When I first saw you at DTD, it was so funny, it was like, "Oh, there's Jessica" like you were an old friend I'd known forever! Yep, it's odd how not odd it is! I'm so sad I'm not going to be seeing everyone this month! 



Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over a month trying to find a "raspberry purple" like the dress that Rapunzel wears at WDW, but I just couldn't.  So I gave up and finally went to the lilac that she wears in the film.



Lyddie was standing behind me when I saw this picture and she said, "STOP!!!! Take a GOOD look at that dress, because that is exactly what I want you to make me!" 

And, can I say that it really annoys me that the dress in the movie is purple and the one at the park isn't! 




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I leave in 16 days and I still have soooo much to do!
> 
> Here is what I have come up with so far:
> 
> 
> For my 16 month old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let my boys pick their ice cream colors and sprinkle colors, lol:
> 
> http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz14/LoriLeigh2005/167487_484677743599_508303599_5994660_3128529_n.jpg[/th_IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> [quote="cogero, post: 39437156"]Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/cogero/disney/shirts/Biggive/th_wendyskirt.jpg
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.



It looks wonderful! 


MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...



I love these!



tricia said:


> I also made one with a charm pack. (well the Tink fabric came in pre-cut squares as a bonus with some other fabric I ordered)  I just uploaded it to photobucket, and I see that there are both a patchwork and a twirl skirt section for you to look at also.



This turned out so pretty.


----------



## RMAMom

I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the 
Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.

Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy

Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.





[/IMG]

Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.





[/IMG]

Just because I love the way he looks at her!





[/IMG]

Emily loving that Petti!





[/IMG]


----------



## jessica52877

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you for the kind comment on the dress. I'm sorry you didn't get to see Belle too!
> 
> In my opinion they make it WAY too hard to find specific characters, especially at the hard ticketed parties where you pay extra just to be there to see them!
> 
> We did the party twice. The first time we were looking for Snow White and got a huge runaround. The second night we were looking for Belle and almost didn't find her. They were nice and let us wait in the hallway until they swapped out and she subbed in. But I think they were hesitant to do that even.
> 
> I hope you had a great time at the rest of the party! We were there the 14th and 16th.



I agree. Star Wars Weekends it drives me nuts how they swap out characters. You can stand in line for over an hour, only to get to the front and see the same person you stood in line for the first time!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either



Very nice.  I've just made a couple quilts (not in any hurry to do more, either) and always find squaring the corners a challenge.



PurpleEars said:


> That's a neat button stashing idea. I like your idea of "above H2O" - at least you are putting your good idea to good use. Good job on the patchwork twirl on your American Grrrrrrr Doll. I haven't done one before so I can't help you with the specifics of how to do it. It is on my "must try to do this" list though (along with a multitude of other ideas). In terms of fit for the Big Gives, they usually have the measurements and preferred skirt lengths listed, so I just go with what the parents gave us. Also, something with elastic waist is a little bit more forgiving if the measurements are a little bit "off."
> 
> 
> Yay! I am glad that you will be trying something new for the Big Gives!



Always glad to hear an encouraging word. (I hear enough discouraging words coming out of my own mouth.)



PurpleEars said:


> I'm not sure if these are the pictures of the quilt you are looking for (not that I would qualify as "really cool")...



It looks "really cool" to me!



RMAMom said:


> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily loving that Petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Precious.


----------



## cogero

Fixed my embroidery machine problem another total user error problem LOL.

Now stitching out aurora for the second time.

Need to check and see if my son is up when I get to this next color change.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The next day I told DD that I don't see her putting any effort into the trip at all.  I didn't want to drag her to the beaches of Mexico for a week if she really has no interest.

So within hours she has both sites reviewed, the airlines flights with times she likes, and a general idea of what she wants to do.

Yesterday, right before making the hotel reservation, I called the ex to make sure of the return.  He asked reviewed our plans and refused her to allow to go because my last connection leave before her flight.  Period, end of story, no other options.  He said no, she may not go to Mexico.

I have put so much work, time and effort into this and finally get DD to have an interest, only to be told that she can't go.  

I really don't like my EX.

Good news, DD is coming out here for spring break.  DS is still going to be in school so we can't do a lot of things but time together is better than no time at all.  The ex also made this trip with a early return and more $ for me.  He just can't leave it alone.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PurpleEars said:


> I'm not sure if these are the pictures of the quilt you are looking for (not that I would qualify as "really cool")...



This is one of the ones i remember seeing that I really liked.  I finally layed my quilt squares out in a way I liked, but need a little help/advice from all of you.  When sewing the squares together, can I just use the straight stitch on my machine?  I don't have to serge them since they will be inside the blanket, right?  Do I need to press the seams open with an iron so it will lay more flat?


----------



## heatherskiba

WOW, I just stumbled upon this thread, and I am in awe of eveyone's work. My family and I are going to WDW in March for Mardi Gras, and I have spent the last few weeks/months creating outfits for my son and daughter as well as sweatshirts for the whole family (Mickey with a jester hat).  As soon as my husband finishes taking down the Christmas lights, I am going to have him load the pictures I have taken and hopefully figure out how to load them on here.  
So excited to have found a group of people that have the same interests (I swear my husband thinks I am the only one!)
-Heather


----------



## SallyfromDE

heatherskiba said:


> WOW, I just stumbled upon this thread, and I am in awe of eveyone's work. My family and I are going to WDW in March for Mardi Gras, and I have spent the last few weeks/months creating outfits for my son and daughter as well as sweatshirts for the whole family (Mickey with a jester hat).  As soon as my husband finishes taking down the Christmas lights, I am going to have him load the pictures I have taken and hopefully figure out how to load them on here.
> So excited to have found a group of people that have the same interests (I swear my husband thinks I am the only one!)
> -Heather



Welcome Heather, I can't wait to see your pictures. Do you sew, emb, quilt? Give us your talents.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MyDisneyTrio said:


> My luggage tags arrived today  Yaaaay!
> 
> So much to get done and not enough time... totally stressing out when I should be excited and happy. I have a ton of orders to get done for customers, my DS2 is turning 3 on Monday, so I have a party to finish planning, my house is wreck, and I have a billion things I still wanted to make my kiddos. Ack! I need some of Cinderella's little mice friends to help me get everything done!



I can totally relate, this sounds just like me before every single trip!  



RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily loving that Petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The outfits and grandchildren are adorable, I'm so glad you had a nice visit.  It's always so heartwarming for me to see Grandparents that cherish their time together with their grandchildren, because neither of my parents make an effort what so ever.



cogero said:


> Fixed my embroidery machine problem another total user error problem LOL.
> 
> Now stitching out aurora for the second time.
> 
> Need to check and see if my son is up when I get to this next color change.



I can totally relate to this too, that would be 99.9% of the issues I have with any sewing/embroidery project.  That sounds like a prime case of PEBUAM...Problem Exists Between User And Machine.


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.  
Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!











[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## visitingapril09

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please please share with me how you did those awesome shoes!!??
Click to expand...


----------



## tnmom25

PurpleEars said:


> I'm not sure if these are the pictures of the quilt you are looking for (not that I would qualify as "really cool")...



This is a SUPER cool idea!!!!!!!  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


>



That is such a cute picture of the two of them together!



MinnieVanMom said:


> The next day I told DD that I don't see her putting any effort into the trip at all.  I didn't want to drag her to the beaches of Mexico for a week if she really has no interest.
> 
> So within hours she has both sites reviewed, the airlines flights with times she likes, and a general idea of what she wants to do.
> 
> Yesterday, right before making the hotel reservation, I called the ex to make sure of the return.  He asked reviewed our plans and refused her to allow to go because my last connection leave before her flight.  Period, end of story, no other options.  He said no, she may not go to Mexico.
> 
> I have put so much work, time and effort into this and finally get DD to have an interest, only to be told that she can't go.
> 
> I really don't like my EX.
> 
> Good news, DD is coming out here for spring break.  DS is still going to be in school so we can't do a lot of things but time together is better than no time at all.  The ex also made this trip with a early return and more $ for me.  He just can't leave it alone.



Sorry to hear about your troubles with your spring break trip.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is one of the ones i remember seeing that I really liked.  I finally layed my quilt squares out in a way I liked, but need a little help/advice from all of you.  When sewing the squares together, can I just use the straight stitch on my machine?  I don't have to serge them since they will be inside the blanket, right?  Do I need to press the seams open with an iron so it will lay more flat?



Thanks. I just use a straight stitch at 1/4" seam. You are correct, no serging is needed since the quilting will "lock" the seams. In terms of pressing the seams, you are going to get answers from two different schools of thought here. One side said you should press the seams to the side with the darker fabric, whereas the other said you should press the seams open. I have done both, but I found pressing the seams open makes it easier to quilt (less bulky). For that quilt, I just got lazy and decided to quilt between the blocks with twin needles. I pressed the seams open so each stitch line on from the twin needle would catch the seams from the blocks. I am sure someone experienced like Nini can answer your question better though!



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!



Thanks for sharing your creations. I really like those shoes!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I have been offline for a few days with computer issues so I am insanely far behind. No reason to even try to catch up and multiquote. There have been some amazing things done! 

The cons are AWESOME! I would love to know hwat kind of paint you used etc.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I just use a straight stitch at 1/4" seam. You are correct, no serging is needed since the quilting will "lock" the seams. In terms of pressing the seams, you are going to get answers from two different schools of thought here. One side said you should press the seams to the side with the darker fabric, whereas the other said you should press the seams open. I have done both, but I found pressing the seams open makes it easier to quilt (less bulky). For that quilt, I just got lazy and decided to quilt between the blocks with twin needles. I pressed the seams open so each stitch line on from the twin needle would catch the seams from the blocks. I am sure someone experienced like Nini can answer your question better though!
> 
> !



Thanks so much!  I was waiting to hear from someone before I get started.  I have NEVER quilted before and have no idea how to finish it once the squares are sewn together.  The twin needles idea sounds interesting though.  Would you be willing to show me a close up picture of the quilting part that you did?


----------



## heatherskiba

visitingapril09 said:


> heatherskiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please please share with me how you did those awesome shoes!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes were pretty easy.  I found the yellow Converse online for $12 and traced and colored in the Mickey Head with fabric paint pens.  The laces were probably the most difficult and to be honest, my husband did them!  I got the ribbon online and he sealed the aglets on the edges with heat shrink tubing for wires (you can get it at Radio Shack).
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## heatherskiba

It's a DecoFabric paintpen from JoAnn's


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> [
> 
> That's the exact skirt I was thinking of -- I remember loving it!  And I still LOVE IT!!!! Thank you for posting it again.  It's easy to see how you lined up the patches and did more patches per tier.  I may have to try that with my next patchwork.
> 
> 
> TRICIA:  I lost you pic but I love the Tink skirt.  It looks very similar to the way Shannon lined hers up.  I am trying to envision what I can do with some of the fabrics I already have.  Did you make your own bias tape for the bottom of the skirt?  I'd probably just have to buy plain bias tape (which I've done on strip work skirts) b/c I'm not that ambitious!



Thanks, and yes, I did my own bias tape.  Didn't see any I liked at the store.




ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either



Awesome job.




RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great outfits, and really cute grandkids.


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily loving that Petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a coupld of cutie pies!!!! I'm so glad she liked the petti!



MinnieVanMom said:


> The next day I told DD that I don't see her putting any effort into the trip at all.  I didn't want to drag her to the beaches of Mexico for a week if she really has no interest.
> 
> So within hours she has both sites reviewed, the airlines flights with times she likes, and a general idea of what she wants to do.
> 
> Yesterday, right before making the hotel reservation, I called the ex to make sure of the return.  He asked reviewed our plans and refused her to allow to go because my last connection leave before her flight.  Period, end of story, no other options.  He said no, she may not go to Mexico.
> 
> I have put so much work, time and effort into this and finally get DD to have an interest, only to be told that she can't go.
> 
> I really don't like my EX.
> 
> Good news, DD is coming out here for spring break.  DS is still going to be in school so we can't do a lot of things but time together is better than no time at all.  The ex also made this trip with a early return and more $ for me.  He just can't leave it alone.



I'm sorry about your trip April. 


heatherskiba said:


> WOW, I just stumbled upon this thread, and I am in awe of eveyone's work. My family and I are going to WDW in March for Mardi Gras, and I have spent the last few weeks/months creating outfits for my son and daughter as well as sweatshirts for the whole family (Mickey with a jester hat).  As soon as my husband finishes taking down the Christmas lights, I am going to have him load the pictures I have taken and hopefully figure out how to load them on here.
> So excited to have found a group of people that have the same interests (I swear my husband thinks I am the only one!)
> -Heather



 !!I'm glad you found us!


heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love it if you could post bigger pictures! I can't see these very well. I can tell they are very cute though!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Greetings All.
We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
Tlhanks for your advice.
Gretchen


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen



Sorry I hijacked this thread!  I thought I was starting a new post!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi Heather, I loved everything. You can share BIG pictures with us! We love that. 




heatherskiba said:


> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatherskiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes were pretty easy.  I found the yellow Converse online for $12 and traced and colored in the Mickey Head with fabric paint pens.  The laces were probably the most difficult and to be honest, my husband did them!  I got the ribbon online and he sealed the aglets on the edges with heat shrink tubing for wires (you can get it at Radio Shack).
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Idea! I might have to make some shoe laces.
> 
> 
> 
> gretchenohar@hotmail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to hurry up and make Kirsta something else, everyone is going to be sick of my Snow White outfit. This is my 9 - almost 10yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Sorry I hijacked this thread!  I thought I was starting a new post!!!



Welcome!  And you didn't hijack the thread, that's the sort of question that gets asked and answered here!   I bet she knows her DD well enough to let you know if there's a favorite princess, you might ask your son to field the question for you, still keeping the surprise of course, call it new grandma research.   As for dressing her, T-shirts are always a safe bet.  There's been some recent posts with pics from a mom of a tween who made princess-y blouses for her DD, they were really cute.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, Nanci.  Great ideas all!
Gretchen


----------



## PurpleEars

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks so much!  I was waiting to hear from someone before I get started.  I have NEVER quilted before and have no idea how to finish it once the squares are sewn together.  The twin needles idea sounds interesting though.  Would you be willing to show me a close up picture of the quilting part that you did?



Here are some pictures from a different quilt as the stitch lines show up better on that one (Please ignore the lint fuzz. I didn't see them until I started to post the picture. I am going to blame those on the towels in the cloest!)

Front:





On the back it will look like zig zag lines:


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

So who all has snow?

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So who all has snow?
> 
> Anyone have a Joann's coupon that starts tomorrow???? wendya2J@comcast.net I'd appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


Wendy, I have snow!  I have a lot of snow but still it isn't enough.  I love the big fluffy flakes that make for beautiful powder days when I snowboard.  I plowed the drive down to shine yesterday.  It really was rewarding.  Our back yard is not plowed and the snow is up to my mid thigh!  It is deep out back.

How much snow do you have?  How is Bill doing with the 4X4 plow?  DS and his Grandma had a snowball fight today!  I love to see Cowboy our horse run in the deep snow.  

Enjoy.


----------



## AnnNan

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So who all has snow?
> 
> Anyone have a Joann's coupon that starts tomorrow???? wendya2J@comcast.net I'd appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



We are supposed to have snow tomorrow (in Mississipp!) but we'll see if anything materializes.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

PurpleEars said:


> Here are some pictures from a different quilt as the stitch lines show up better on that one (Please ignore the lint fuzz. I didn't see them until I started to post the picture. I am going to blame those on the towels in the cloest!)
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the back it will look like zig zag lines:



Thank you so much!  I have honestly never used my twin needle before, but I think I may for this.  This relieves some of my stress on how I was going to quilt it.  It definitely gives me an option.


----------



## teresajoy

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen



It's hard to say at that age! My 8 year old daughter (still not use to calling my baby an EIGHT year old!! lOl,  her birthday was last month) still loves the girly girley things and princesses and ruffles and all that. My niece, Tessa who will be 8 in March doesn't like dresses anymore, and I'm not sure what she would wear at Disney at this point. My oldest daughter is 12 1/2 and she still wears princessy dresses and outfits at Disney. I will have to post some pictures of what I've made.

Oh, I've also taken a t-shirt and princified it for some of the Big Gives and for myself! You can take a blue t-shirt and put red ribbons on the sleeves for Snow White, a yellow t-shirt with a sashy thing for Belle, and use the same concept with Aurora. If I can find my pictures, it will probably make more sense!!!

And, like others have said, this is the perfect place for asking a question like this! We love to give out ideas! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So who all has snow?
> 
> Anyone have a Joann's coupon that starts tomorrow???? wendya2J@comcast.net I'd appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


We have snow. It had all melted after Christmas (we had a SIXTY degree day!!! Oh, that was fun!) Then it got miserable cold again and it's been snowing for a few days. It's not very deep yet, but the roads are slick.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

teresajoy said:


> It's hard to say at that age! My 8 year old daughter (still not use to calling my baby an EIGHT year old!! lOl,  her birthday was last month) still loves the girly girley things and princesses and ruffles and all that. My niece, Tessa who will be 8 in March doesn't like dresses anymore, and I'm not sure what she would wear at Disney at this point. My oldest daughter is 12 1/2 and she still wears princessy dresses and outfits at Disney. I will have to post some pictures of what I've made.
> 
> Oh, I've also taken a t-shirt and princified it for some of the Big Gives and for myself! You can take a blue t-shirt and put red ribbons on the sleeves for Snow White, a yellow t-shirt with a sashy thing for Belle, and use the same concept with Aurora. If I can find my pictures, it will probably make more sense!!!
> 
> And, like others have said, this is the perfect place for asking a question like this! We love to give out ideas!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Can't wait to see those pics!  Thank you!
> Gretchen


----------



## juliesews

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen



I'm new to this forum but as a mom of three girls ages 18, 13 and 12... I would say what is MOST important is that the 9yo NOT match the 5yo.  bling out and princess up the "baby girl" but make sure that the 9yo does not match her in every way.  

A totally safe bet would be the any of the mouse ear designs.  I think you are even safe with tinker bell.  Animal prints are still huge with that age.   Careful on the princess thing because like everyone else said SOME 9yo's think they are too cool for the princesses (although when they meet them they look at them the same way the 3 yo's do!).  But if you ask you may find out that she still watches little mermaid   My 12yo would TOTALLY wear a princess outfit to disney, but she is the baby and loves being the baby.  The other two would not have done it at 9.


----------



## teresajoy

Here is the Aurora I did:




You could do the same with yellow for Belle.

Here is Arminda in a Belle outfit, she was 11 in this picture:





and, just because it makes me laugh because it is SOOOOO BAD, here is the rest of the picture!!





It was a BLAZING hot day, I think the heat index was something like 114. They all look like they are about to melt, don't they! Lydia (Ariel) had decided to dump water down her shirt to cool off before we went in to eat. I can't say I blamed her, but in that humidity, it just didn't dry. Lydia was 6 close to 7 here. Tessa is my niece as Jasmine and that's Sawyer my nephew in Aladdin. 

I'll try to find some more tomorrow (they may be in the Photobucket account if you want to take a look).


----------



## visitingapril09

heatherskiba said:


> visitingapril09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatherskiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes were pretty easy.  I found the yellow Converse online for $12 and traced and colored in the Mickey Head with fabric paint pens.  The laces were probably the most difficult and to be honest, my husband did them!  I got the ribbon online and he sealed the aglets on the edges with heat shrink tubing for wires (you can get it at Radio Shack).
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love them and so does my 16 year old daughter!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## paysensmom

Have any of you mad a diaper bag and where did you get the pattern if you did? I was looking on etsy and found a few I sort of liked. Nothing that I loved. I just cannot justify spending $75 on a diaper bag that I am not totally in LOVE with. Most of the diaper bags I found were tote bag type and I want one that is on the bulkier side? Like a traditional diaper bag style. A little shorter but wider. Any help, guidance, advice will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you for your time


----------



## babynala

Ahhhh, I hit teh backspace key and lost my quote and now my new post is super long - sorry


VBAndrea said:


> These are pics of the patchwork dress I made for dd so you can see how I line up the squares.  On this dress I did a plain ruffle (not patchwork) so I'll also post an old pic of a skirt where I lined up a patchwork ruffle.
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I did last year for Disney that has ruffles that are patchwork as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


I love all the embelishments and appliques you added to this dress.  What a beautiful way to make a special homecoming even better.  Thanks for sharing the directions, I like how this method seems to show off the fabric a little more.  The Mickey skirt is really nice too, is this the t-shirt that got chocolate milk on it?

Thanks to your DH for his service.  




Adi12982 said:


> I think I'll make it one of my new year's resolutions to keep up with this thread.  I used to be on here WAYYY too much - but since the baby I feel like I'm barely on.  After peer's made me feel bad on FB for missing out on certain things over here - I'M BACK!


Glad you are back!  



cogero said:


> Just want to share. This is the skirt I made for Wendy for her Give. I love this skirt. I don't want to give it up. I miscalculated on the green fabric I didn't have enough for a hem band so I added it to the skirt to contrast the extra Heather Bailey Fabric I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering this is only about the 5th skirt I have made I am proud of myself for figuring out a solution to my problem.


I love how you added the band on the bottom of the skirt.  The colors are really pretty.  



MommyBell08 said:


> I posted some pics of some "Small world Guys" I made a while back.. it was my first attempt at hand applique. Heres the shirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my second attempt by request of my 2 (almost 3) year old DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes having a Phineas and Ferb birthday the end of this month, and I thought this would be great in Hollywood Studios!


Great job on the appliques.  The Small World Guys are really cute.  Your DS looks so cute in his Phineas and Ferb shirt.  



weluvdizne said:


> I'm impressed.  Wish I could get the hang of applique.  I tried, and it turned out terrible, so I got discouraged.  Need to get practicing so I can make some shirts for our trip.  My parents, even my ultra conservative father, have agreed to wear matching shirts.  Warmed my heart when he actually agreed to it.  IT was one of those moments when you know he wanted to say no, but just can't say no to his little girl, even after all these year


How sweet that daddy still can't say no to his little girl.  



DMGeurts said:


> I had to skip the Daisy outfit I was working on... I didn't feel like ordering one meesly yard of fabric online - so I will hold off on that one until I have more to order.  Instead I moved on to my Toy Story line... I am nearly finished with Jessie - I used my own pattern (sort of) - it's actually a cross between 3 different dresses I've seen on here - but didn't have dolly patterns available for them, so I made my own.  I must say that my pattern making skills have really turned for the better, because this dress fits and looks fantastic - I can't wait to show it!  I am going to wait until I have Woody and Buzz done first though.  I have Woody's sketched out (and fabric purchased -I hope to finish it this weekend), and Buzz is still formulating in my head.  I really want to do a Bullseye outfit too - but I am not sure how cute an all brown outfit would be?  LOL  D~


Looking forward to seeing your Toy Story Collection.  Maybe for Bullseye you could incorporate some denim, light brown and darker brown fabric with some horseshoes or something.  I'm very impressed with your pattern making skills. 



tricia said:


> I also made one with a charm pack. (well the Tink fabric came in pre-cut squares as a bonus with some other fabric I ordered)  I just uploaded it to photobucket, and I see that there are both a patchwork and a twirl skirt section for you to look at also.


The colors in this skirt are really nice together.  



NiniMorris said:


> OK..popping in here to tell you yet ANOTHER way to ruffle...but I do NOT reccommend it!  LOL
> 
> I have a ruffler foot, but I am not 100% happy with the way it works, so I find myself hand gathering it...and by that I mean..I pin each end, put a pin in the middle of those two, put a pin in the middle of that space, put a pin in the middle of that space....repeat until you have about a million pins in and then sew over it!
> 
> It really does look nice, but takes forever!  Of course, while I am waiting at doctors and therapists each week...it does give me something to do!
> 
> Seriously, I have almost always used the dental floss method...and before I discovered that, I used carpet thread in the bobbin.  Of course, my seamstress grandmother taught me the way she thought was correct...which is the standard old lengthen your stitches and pull the bobbin thread up.
> 
> 
> Bottom line...there is no right or wrong way to gather...but there are definitely easier and harder ways to do it!
> 
> 
> ...now, maybe I will find time to learn to use my ruffler foot.
> 
> 
> Nini


Just wanted to add what I do to ruffle:  I use my ruffler attachment (along with CarlaC's Ruffler ebook) to get the long ruffle as close to the length that I want, usually leaving it longer then I need.  I mark both pieces of fabric at the 1/2 and 1/4 marks and then match them up as best as I can using lots of pins to ruffle the "extra" fabric.  It works fairly well for me and might not look perfect but it does the job.  If that doesn't make sense just ignore me.  



rjmum said:


> Hi everyone.  We leave in *17 days* for a mother/daughter WDW trip. My 9, almost 10, yo DD *really* wants to do the hair/nail combo at Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique and then dress princessy for our CRT dinner ressie. She doesn't want to wear the whole princess dress costume. She states she feels alittle old for that and would not feel comfortable. I want to bring her outfit w/ us because I do not want to spend the arm and leg to get it at BBB. We saw a BBB picture w/ a Tink outfit that had jean capris w/ a tutu-like fluff shirt over them, w/ a Tink shirt and a fairy flowery head piece. We talked about doing something like that in a princess theme, but she was not overly impressed (but she didn't hate it either).
> So I am wondering if any of you have older girls that have dressed princess style for CRT or if anyone has noticed what outfits, if any, they have at BBB for older girls, or if anyone has ever put together somting like this. I believe she plans on wearing a tiara. This close in, I'd rather purchase the items than try to make them, unless it is just adding a little crafty item or something, but no major sewing. Any great ideas?
> Thank you in advance!!


Congrats on your trip.  The last time we went to BBB (about a year ago) I don't remember them having anything other then full out princess dresses (and a Jasmine pants costume).  I think you would be able to add some ribbon to some jeans to creat capris to go along with a princess t-shirt.  Maybe add some matching ribbon to the sleeves and bottom of the t-shirt to jazz it up.  Others have used those crystals to "bling" up an outfit.  There are some glue products at Joann's that are made for fabric that would probably hold up well for this type of application (not sure how they would look after being washed).



revrob said:


> this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago


Beautiful.  



ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either


This came out really great.  Did you do all the embroidery too?



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My luggage tags arrived today  Yaaaay!
> 
> So much to get done and not enough time... totally stressing out when I should be excited and happy. I have a ton of orders to get done for customers, my DS2 is turning 3 on Monday, so I have a party to finish planning, my house is wreck, and I have a billion things I still wanted to make my kiddos. Ack! I need some of Cinderella's little mice friends to help me get everything done!


  There never seems to be enough time.  Don't worry about cleaning the house, it will  just get messy again.  Happy Birthday to your DS



RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Sorry to hear about your dog.  I'm glad you were able to spend some time with the grandkids.  The matching outfits are great.  That Feliz is just gorgeous.  I love the picture of the two kids on the couch.  What cuties.  



cogero said:


> Fixed my embroidery machine problem another total user error problem LOL.
> 
> Now stitching out aurora for the second time.
> 
> Need to check and see if my son is up when I get to this next color change.


Glad you figured it out. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> The next day I told DD that I don't see her putting any effort into the trip at all.  I didn't want to drag her to the beaches of Mexico for a week if she really has no interest.
> 
> So within hours she has both sites reviewed, the airlines flights with times she likes, and a general idea of what she wants to do.
> Yesterday, right before making the hotel reservation, I called the ex to make sure of the return.  He asked reviewed our plans and refused her to allow to go because my last connection leave before her flight.  Period, end of story, no other options.  He said no, she may not go to Mexico.
> 
> I have put so much work, time and effort into this and finally get DD to have an interest, only to be told that she can't go.
> 
> I really don't like my EX.
> 
> Good news, DD is coming out here for spring break.  DS is still going to be in school so we can't do a lot of things but time together is better than no time at all.  The ex also made this trip with a early return and more $ for me.  He just can't leave it alone.


Sorry your spring breaks plans did not work out.  At least it seems like you got across to your DD that she needed to make an effort with the trip planning.  I'm sure next time she will be more willing to give her input.  Sorry your EX is not very helpful when you are trying to make plans to see your daughter.  



heatherskiba said:


> WOW, I just stumbled upon this thread, and I am in awe of eveyone's work. My family and I are going to WDW in March for Mardi Gras, and I have spent the last few weeks/months creating outfits for my son and daughter as well as sweatshirts for the whole family (Mickey with a jester hat).  As soon as my husband finishes taking down the Christmas lights, I am going to have him load the pictures I have taken and hopefully figure out how to load them on here.
> So excited to have found a group of people that have the same interests (I swear my husband thinks I am the only one!)
> -Heather


Welcome!  Glad you found us too.  



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


These are really cute (but we need bigger pictures).  I really like the jeans and t-shirt outfit.  It always seems to be hard to make stuff for little boys but if you look back on this thread you will probably find some cute things.  Some people recently made some rompers for baby boys with Disney fabric that came out really cute.  



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen


How sweet of you to make some stuff for your granddaughters.  I'll try to dig up some pictures to post from our last trip when my DD was 8.


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily loving that Petti!



Everything is absolutely adorable - including the little ones!!!    Great job!  



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!



Love the embelished jeans - Love the Converse - Love the Mardi Gras Mickey shirt... Love it all!  



PurpleEars said:


> Here are some pictures from a different quilt as the stitch lines show up better on that one (Please ignore the lint fuzz. I didn't see them until I started to post the picture. I am going to blame those on the towels in the cloest!)
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the back it will look like zig zag lines:



This is so neat!  I am one of those people that can't wrap my mind around two needles - I am lucky that I can get one to function!    You did a great job!  



teresajoy said:


> and, just because it makes me laugh because it is SOOOOO BAD, here is the rest of the picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a BLAZING hot day, I think the heat index was something like 114. They all look like they are about to melt, don't they! Lydia (Ariel) had decided to dump water down her shirt to cool off before we went in to eat. I can't say I blamed her, but in that humidity, it just didn't dry. Lydia was 6 close to 7 here. Tessa is my niece as Jasmine and that's Sawyer my nephew in Aladdin.



LOL  This reminds me of our family picture we had taken while the girls were little... we paid good money for that too!    I think it's adorable though - really captures the true essence of Disney.    I love all the outfits - they look so comfy.  

D~


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

revrob said:


> this is the skirt I made with charm squares quite a while ago



Beautiful!!!
Shannon, I really love this- I'd love to see it on- was this for a client? I have a bunch of charm packs, I should use for this (bought them thinking purses)
You always do such nice work!!!!
so for those who saw my link on the dog I was going to adopt- we got approved, but then they said we had to wait to have an appointment with their trainer because the trainer told them our kids were younger than what he would put with the dog. i knew she needed serious obedience classes and had her pre-registered, and then....Tom's car died. I mean, really died. I thought it was just a fix up (the SAME day we were approved for Lacy) but no, we need a new car.
Thankfully my Mom was in a position to loan us one of her cars (I dont think my Dad would have agreed to that, even if he couldn't drive LOL) Only my brother has ever borrowed cars. Anyway. As many of you know we eradicated our debt this year, so we do not use credit cards for anything. Training classes for Lacy, plus other stuff would have started our year off on the wrong foot. I cried all night about it, but we decided it was best not to adopt her (we will continue to foster).

I am working on the Dainty Designs peasant dress at the moment.
We still have the credit to use for our trip to Florida we have to take before Aug (think we are shooting for April or May)
Hannah still isn't walking, so I have not made any clothes for her yet.
How awesome it would be to say it's our celebration trip that Hannah is walking!!!! MRI, bloodwork, more drs- I give up. No one knows why she has low muscle tone (we know the hyperflexibility is from me, but accentuated by the low tone)
OT,PT,Speech, EI teacher are helping her learn how to control muscles.

Okay- back to the machine!!  I PROMISE photos soon!!


----------



## miprender

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you for the kind comment on the dress. I'm sorry you didn't get to see Belle too!
> 
> In my opinion they make it WAY too hard to find specific characters, especially at the hard ticketed parties where you pay extra just to be there to see them!
> 
> We did the party twice. The first time we were looking for Snow White and got a huge runaround. The second night we were looking for Belle and almost didn't find her. They were nice and let us wait in the hallway until they swapped out and she subbed in. But I think they were hesitant to do that even.
> 
> I hope you had a great time at the rest of the party! We were there the 14th and 16th.



We were there on the 12th and we did have a good time. My only problem with this trip... it was just too short. We only had 3 actual Disney days and it was too much crammed in those days. Our next trip in July we are going for 2 weeks



RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Too sweet



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!


Nice job



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So who all has snow?
> 
> Anyone have a Joann's coupon that starts tomorrow???? wendya2J@comcast.net I'd appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



We have snow!!  Woke up this morning with about 2inches of snow. As for the coupons I don't seem to get any emailed anymore since I started receving the flyers in the mail but if I do get one to pop up I will email it to you.



teresajoy said:


> and, just because it makes me laugh because it is SOOOOO BAD, here is the rest of the picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a BLAZING hot day, I think the heat index was something like 114. They all look like they are about to melt, don't they! Lydia (Ariel) had decided to dump water down her shirt to cool off before we went in to eat. I can't say I blamed her, but in that humidity, it just didn't dry. Lydia was 6 close to 7 here. Tessa is my niece as Jasmine and that's Sawyer my nephew in Aladdin.
> 
> I'll try to find some more tomorrow (they may be in the Photobucket account if you want to take a look).



The picture still looks real cute.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either



I love it!  I will one day have time to learn how to make one too!



PurpleEars said:


> I'm not sure if these are the pictures of the quilt you are looking for (not that I would qualify as "really cool")...



That is amazing!  I love how you included all the autographs!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> My luggage tags arrived today  Yaaaay!
> 
> So much to get done and not enough time... totally stressing out when I should be excited and happy. I have a ton of orders to get done for customers, my DS2 is turning 3 on Monday, so I have a party to finish planning, my house is wreck, and I have a billion things I still wanted to make my kiddos. Ack! I need some of Cinderella's little mice friends to help me get everything done!



Once the mice are done at your house, can you send them over here? LOL  We got our luggage tags this week too and it stressd me out a little!  We have 3 weeks from yesterday till we leave and I have yet to finish one outfit!  Plus, we close on our new house Wednesday.  And, I ran out of elastic, so I had to stop midway through an outfit yesterday!



RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for .
> 
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!



Sorry about your pug.  Losing a pet is very hard. Love the feliz.  I am going to attempt one this week.  A simple one with no ruffles.  The petti is great too.  



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I hope I am doing this right!
> As far as crafting, I enjoy cross stitch the most, but I also sew.  I have an old embroidery maching that I use mostly now for hand applique.  Currently it is being serviced because the bobbin wasn't working properly.
> Here are the pics of what I have already created.  I have more for my daughter than infant son, so any suggestions for boys is appreciated!



Everything looks great!  I love the sneakers!  Could you post a bigger picture?  DD15 would love those!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> So who all has snow?
> 
> Anyone have a Joann's coupon that starts tomorrow???? wendya2J@comcast.net I'd appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



No snow here.  We had a dusting when we woke up yesterday, but it is gone now.  We may get snow on Tuesday, but who knows!  
I wish I had a coupon to send you, but mine is not online, it is from the circluar. Maybe they will have some in store, they had a ton last week in the store that ended yesterday.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

teresajoy, those outfits are great.  And that last pic is priceless!!!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> DH said he would get me some new hoops if I wanted for my PE 770 for my bday. Do you think its worth it? What would you suggest? Should I get a 4x4 and sell my 270D or what exactly is a multiposition hoop, and would that be helpful? There are times I want to put wording under a design but dont feel like rehooping....anyone else have different hoops for their machine?



Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .

*May I have you attention*. 

Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?

Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .
> 
> *May I have you attention*.
> 
> Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?
> 
> Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.



No answer yet - but maybe no one has one????lol Im so tempted though!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> No answer yet - but maybe no one has one????lol Im so tempted though!!!



I've wondered the same thing, I don't really understand the dynamics though and they seem too expensive for me to just buy n' try.  I'm curious if anyone has one too.  Are you talking about the "magna" hoops?  I've always wondered how the magnets could be strong enough and if they were, how would they not interfere with the machine mechanics?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

With 1 month, 2 weeks and 2 days to go, perhaps I should start to think about customs?  What do you think?  I need to make new customs for DD, DM and myself that go with the pirate theme of the boys shirts.  I also plan to just make a single new Star Wars shirt for mom, then mickey fantasmic for the night we go there.

I need something for she and I to wear that will kinda match DS AK shirt, if I can find it and it still fits him.  He is growing like a weed.

THANK YOU, friends for just reading and being supportive of our problems with my ex and seeing DD.  He has money like you don't know, serious old money, named money, Palm Beach county money.  So there is very little I can do but be there for DD, let her know how much we all love her and try to make her a better person and make good choices.  I just really had to vent and appreciate your kind words.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!

Are you guys down south getting snow yet?


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> No answer yet - but maybe no one has one????lol Im so tempted though!!!



Since posting the question I've had to put my machine in time out for misbehavior.  I have an OLD machine, and I've gone back and forth a zillion times about getting a new one.  I'm tempted to get the Brother 770 that everyone likes and is fairly cheap, but just don't know if I'd use it enough to justify even a cheap one.



MinnieVanMom said:


> ITHANK YOU, friends for just reading and being supportive of our problems with my ex and seeing DD.  He has money like you don't know, serious old money, named money, Palm Beach county money.  So there is very little I can do but be there for DD, let her know how much we all love her and try to make her a better person and make good choices.



The last sentence is so true, so important, and so worth repeating to yourself as often as need be!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



That shirt is great.  The design would be so perfect for just about any age -- even the tweens and teens that are always so hard to sew for.  I love it.

We have about 8" on the ground (Saratoga County, upstate New York).  My _car _and son are leaving tomorrow to drive to NYC and then to Rhode Island for a few days.  I'd appreciate having the storm I've been hearing rumblings about stay away from the coast.


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .
> 
> *May I have you attention*.
> 
> Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?
> 
> Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.



Nope! Don't have one. Sorry!


----------



## ttfn0205

I want to make an applique shirt for my 2 nieces using the minnie head with a bow.  Where does one get sa pattern for this?  I don't have a fancy machine so I will be hand appliquing it.

Thanks for your help


----------



## VBAndrea

ttfn0205 said:


> I want to make an applique shirt for my 2 nieces using the minnie head with a bow.  Where does one get sa pattern for this?  I don't have a fancy machine so I will be hand appliquing it.
> 
> Thanks for your help



If you look on page 1 there is information about the photobucket account, and there is definitely a template for a Mickey head in there.  I'm not sure if there is a Minnie with a bow.  You can also do a search for coloring book pages and usually get something good to trace.  For my dd's shirt I just did the Mickey head and made a real bow out of ribbon and attached it with a snap (so it could be removed for washing).


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



So far...the radar says we have been having snow/sleet for the past hour and a half...but so far nothing has hit the ground here in the Atlanta suburb of Monroe..  I'm so hoping it stays this way...even though I know it won't!

(here in the south...we are all stocked up on milk and bread...)


----------



## weluvdizne

*I found a code for Jo-Ann's.* 
 40% off.  BPE365    It says it's good until 12-31-2011, so hold onto it if you can't use it now.  
If anyone uses it, please let me know if it's valid.  Thanks


----------



## MommyBell08

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



Very Cute!!!


----------



## billwendy

Just a friendly reminder that the ship date for Chelsea's Big Give is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!

Dont forget to post your pictures on the Big Give site and we will get you the address ASAP!!! Cant wait to see your creations!!

Thanks to everyone who parcipates in the Big Gives!! If anyone would like to sign up to help for future big gives,just click on the button!!! We'd love to have you - even if you dont sew!!!!!!


----------



## AnnNan

VBAndrea said:


> For my dd's shirt I just did the Mickey head and made a real bow out of ribbon and attached it with a snap (so it could be removed for washing).




I love that idea - love the 3d/texture of it plus so practical for washing!

Wendy, we got mostly sleet, and I could probably get to work but I don't have to so I'm "working" from home today!  

I hear further north in Mississippi they got 6 or more inches of snow (and some sleet)

Everybody stay warm!


----------



## T-rox

you guys are the WORST! wink wink
I have subscribed to this thread since end of thread 21. ( and I dont post a whole lot but i read them all)
YOU are the WORST enablers. esp Ninimorris. nini at least you always give an enablers disclosure statement followed by this guy
then you go on to detail fabric sales and your sterling advice ( which i consider gospel) then sometime mid summer i think you posted about HSN having a sale on Brother PE 770.  you put the bug in my ear, so to speak.  so tons of research later and 1 christmas 2010 and I got a brother pe770 for christmas! thanks hubbs. he did not get it from hsn, but a particular website that had it for 699.  and he got the kit with the sock hoop and caphoop and ten thousand thread colors and 17000 emb patterns etc.
so every since i found this thread, i thought i sewed before but I didnt. Now i sew like a demon. and  I have you guys to thank.
since christmas i have embroidered and appliqued a couple of things, may post pics later this week. and now i know what you all mean when you say something " stiches out nicely"  my cd with the embroidery patterns gets the point across, but heather sues highly recommended and praised emb files stitch out beautifully. even for me a beginner at emb.  ( before this i just did it all by hand and sewing machine) and now I know what you all mean when you drool over satin stiches. they are gorgeous. i watch the machine do it's art and think, wow i am MAKING this.
so thanks to the enablers and advisers, you have a follower.
 and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.

to heatherskiba - i felt the same way you did when i found this thread. i thought "there are people just like me!" and I love those yellow chucks.


----------



## billwendy

T-rox said:


> you guys are the WORST! wink wink
> I have subscribed to this thread since end of thread 21. ( and I dont post a whole lot but i read them all)
> YOU are the WORST enablers. esp Ninimorris. nini at least you always give an enablers disclosure statement followed by this guy
> then you go on to detail fabric sales and your sterling advice ( which i consider gospel) then sometime mid summer i think you posted about HSN having a sale on Brother PE 770.  you put the bug in my ear, so to speak.  so tons of research later and 1 christmas 2010 and I got a brother pe770 for christmas! thanks hubbs. he did not get it from hsn, but a particular website that had it for 699.  and he got the kit with the sock hoop and caphoop and ten thousand thread colors and 17000 emb patterns etc.
> so every since i found this thread, i thought i sewed before but I didnt. Now i sew like a demon. and  I have you guys to thank.
> since christmas i have embroidered and appliqued a couple of things, may post pics later this week. and now i know what you all mean when you say something " stiches out nicely"  my cd with the embroidery patterns gets the point across, but heather sues highly recommended and praised emb files stitch out beautifully. even for me a beginner at emb.  ( before this i just did it all by hand and sewing machine) and now I know what you all mean when you drool over satin stiches. they are gorgeous. i watch the machine do it's art and think, wow i am MAKING this.
> so thanks to the enablers and advisers, you have a follower.
> and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.
> 
> to heatherskiba - i felt the same way you did when i found this thread. i thought "there are people just like me!" and I love those yellow chucks.



I just use the regular ol embroidery needles and ballpoint (for knits) needles in my 770.

How do you like your other hoops? Im contemplating a Jumbo hoop for those times when I want to put a name under a design or something...


----------



## T-rox

i havent seen regular ol embroidery needles. bc i dont know what i am looking for.
only have 5x7 hoop, sock hoop and cap hoop at this time. and i have only used the 5x7. i am embroidery beginner...


----------



## ellenbenny

I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.  This is not my favorite type of project, but I said yes to my DIL to make a baby gift for her sister.  They had seen a set on line for $300 and wanted to know if I could make something.  I will be able to make the set for around $80 in materials, which my DIL is paying for and I said my labor would be my gift to her sister.  So I need to get the crib skirt done next just to get it off my plate and move on to more fun things.  And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!

Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.


----------



## ellenbenny

T-rox said:


> i havent seen regular ol embroidery needles. bc i dont know what i am looking for.
> only have 5x7 hoop, sock hoop and cap hoop at this time. and i have only used the 5x7. i am embroidery beginner...



I use standard sewing machine needles, universal for embroidering on cotton, and ball point for knits.  I think that is the same thing that Wendy is saying, the needles I buy do not say anything about embroidery on the package.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



That looks great Wendy, I love the sparkly fabric!  I may have to CASE this idea for an outfit for a friend who loves Tink, (When/if I ever have time that is!)

We got a couple of inches of snow over the weekend here in Rochester but that is not anything out of the ordinary here.  I guess we got less here than the Atlanta area got last night!  Can you believe my DS in Atlanta tried to ride his bike to work this morning (over 15 miles!) and if his brake cable hadn't broken he probably would have done it.  It broke less than a mile from his apartment so he was able to walk it home.  He is soooo crazy!  And he is from the north, so he does know about snow, but sometimes he makes the strangest decisions.  I worry that an out of control car will run him over, but I can't tell him anything!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



I love this!!!



billwendy said:


> I just use the regular ol embroidery needles and ballpoint (for knits) needles in my 770.
> 
> How do you like your other hoops? Im contemplating a Jumbo hoop for those times when I want to put a name under a design or something...





T-rox said:


> i havent seen regular ol embroidery needles. bc i dont know what i am looking for.
> only have 5x7 hoop, sock hoop and cap hoop at this time. and i have only used the 5x7. i am embroidery beginner...



Wait!! Are you saying that the PE770 can use other hoops? It came with the 5x7 and I thought that was all it could use, are you saying I can buy other hoops for it?!

Thanks everyone for your kind responses to my last post, I was missing the dog and the kids and you really helped to pull me out of my funk. I think it's time for me to get back to my sewing room and work on a project or two.


----------



## ellenbenny

T-rox said:


> you guys are the WORST! wink wink
> I have subscribed to this thread since end of thread 21. ( and I dont post a whole lot but i read them all)
> YOU are the WORST enablers. esp Ninimorris. nini at least you always give an enablers disclosure statement followed by this guy
> then you go on to detail fabric sales and your sterling advice ( which i consider gospel) then sometime mid summer i think you posted about HSN having a sale on Brother PE 770.  you put the bug in my ear, so to speak.  so tons of research later and 1 christmas 2010 and I got a brother pe770 for christmas! thanks hubbs. he did not get it from hsn, but a particular website that had it for 699.  and he got the kit with the sock hoop and caphoop and ten thousand thread colors and 17000 emb patterns etc.
> so every since i found this thread, i thought i sewed before but I didnt. Now i sew like a demon. and  I have you guys to thank.
> since christmas i have embroidered and appliqued a couple of things, may post pics later this week. and now i know what you all mean when you say something " stiches out nicely"  my cd with the embroidery patterns gets the point across, but heather sues highly recommended and praised emb files stitch out beautifully. even for me a beginner at emb.  ( before this i just did it all by hand and sewing machine) and now I know what you all mean when you drool over satin stiches. they are gorgeous. i watch the machine do it's art and think, wow i am MAKING this.
> so thanks to the enablers and advisers, you have a follower.
> and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.
> 
> to heatherskiba - i felt the same way you did when i found this thread. i thought "there are people just like me!" and I love those yellow chucks.



So glad we could help feed your addiction .  Can't wait to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## shefrn1

ellenbenny said:


> That looks great Wendy, I love the sparkly fabric!  I may have to *CASE* this idea for an outfit for a friend who loves Tink, (When/if I ever have time that is!)
> 
> We got a couple of inches of snow over the weekend here in Rochester but that is not anything out of the ordinary here.  I guess we got less here than the Atlanta area got last night!  Can you believe my DS in Atlanta tried to ride his bike to work this morning (over 15 miles!) and if his brake cable hadn't broken he probably would have done it.  It broke less than a mile from his apartment so he was able to walk it home.  He is soooo crazy!  And he is from the north, so he does know about snow, but sometimes he makes the strangest decisions.  I worry that an out of control car will run him over, but I can't tell him anything!




sorry...new here.....but what does that mean?????  just curious....still learning the lingo


----------



## ellenbenny

shefrn1 said:


> sorry...new here.....but what does that mean?????  just curious....still learning the lingo



Soemthing to the effect of COPY AND STEAL EVERYTHING


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Aside from fixing the binding in a few spots on the back my quilt is done, so I thought I would go ahead and post a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than sewing on the binding it wasn't too bad to do, but I won't be starting another one right away either



Ellen - that is super cute!  I don't like any sports and I wouldn't pick it for a baby either, but if it is what they requested....you did a great job!  



cogero said:


> Having major user errors with the embroidery portion of my machine so I am going to crawl into bed and sulk as I ruined a shirt. And then couldn't get the tension when hooping the replacement shirt right.
> 
> SO tink and Aurora will have to wait.



I ruined a shirt this weekend too...I was so mad.  I was doing a Woody full body applique...got to stitch 19 out of 21 and walked away for just ONE minute and came back and it had eaten my shirt (the edge of the shirt crawled right up into the needle)  So you are not the only one that had a bad experience this weekend!



RMAMom said:


> I think I am finally caught up! Everyone sure has been busy, there are a lot of beautiful things posted. I think I have only posted here once since we got back from our trip in November. Things have been hectic here. December started out very rough. We had to put our pug to sleep in early Dec. She was 13 and everything started failing at once for her. I really miss her and find myself still looking for her. Yesterday I was on my way out and had a brief thought that I should let the dog out before I go  It will take a while but we're getting there.
> DS,DDIL and the babies were home for Christmas. I did sew a little, I made an audrey skirt for Christmas and I managed to make my first Feliz! Thanks to Teresa I had a petti for Emily to wear under it. She loves that petti! She was only here for a week but she would say to me Ganma, I nee a pin (I need to spin) so she would put it on and twirl her little heart out! Sadly, they were only here for the week. I don't know why the
> Air Force needed to send them 1600 miles away when I am 20 min from McGuire AFB and about an hour from a few others.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pictures. I am sorry they aren't better but I was so busy playing with the babies that I didn't think about taking pictures that were post worthy
> 
> Emily Rose (2 yrs) The over dress is the 12 days of Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Edward Thomas (6 months) matching his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Just because I love the way he looks at her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Emily loving that Petti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love, Love, Love, Love these outfits and those grandbabies are just adorable.  My son in law is in the Army and they have only been married 18 months.  I am already sad thinking about them moving away and taking the "future" grandbabies away (and he doesn't even have any orders yet...but I know it will come).   



heatherskiba said:


> WOW, I just stumbled upon this thread, and I am in awe of eveyone's work. My family and I are going to WDW in March for Mardi Gras, and I have spent the last few weeks/months creating outfits for my son and daughter as well as sweatshirts for the whole family (Mickey with a jester hat).  As soon as my husband finishes taking down the Christmas lights, I am going to have him load the pictures I have taken and hopefully figure out how to load them on here.
> So excited to have found a group of people that have the same interests (I swear my husband thinks I am the only one!)
> -Heather



Welcome to the thread!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, I have snow!  I have a lot of snow but still it isn't enough.  I love the big fluffy flakes that make for beautiful powder days when I snowboard.  I plowed the drive down to shine yesterday.  It really was rewarding.  Our back yard is not plowed and the snow is up to my mid thigh!  It is deep out back.
> 
> How much snow do you have?  How is Bill doing with the 4X4 plow?  DS and his Grandma had a snowball fight today!  I love to see Cowboy our horse run in the deep snow.
> 
> Enjoy.



I am so jealous!  I want to see pictures of Cowboy in the snow!



paysensmom said:


> Have any of you mad a diaper bag and where did you get the pattern if you did? I was looking on etsy and found a few I sort of liked. Nothing that I loved. I just cannot justify spending $75 on a diaper bag that I am not totally in LOVE with. Most of the diaper bags I found were tote bag type and I want one that is on the bulkier side? Like a traditional diaper bag style. A little shorter but wider. Any help, guidance, advice will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you for your time



You might check YCMT (youcanmakethis.com).  They have lots of bags and lots of people use those patterns to make really cute diaper bags.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Shannon, I really love this- I'd love to see it on- was this for a client? I have a bunch of charm packs, I should use for this (bought them thinking purses)
> You always do such nice work!!!!
> so for those who saw my link on the dog I was going to adopt- we got approved, but then they said we had to wait to have an appointment with their trainer because the trainer told them our kids were younger than what he would put with the dog. i knew she needed serious obedience classes and had her pre-registered, and then....Tom's car died. I mean, really died. I thought it was just a fix up (the SAME day we were approved for Lacy) but no, we need a new car.
> Thankfully my Mom was in a position to loan us one of her cars (I dont think my Dad would have agreed to that, even if he couldn't drive LOL) Only my brother has ever borrowed cars. Anyway. As many of you know we eradicated our debt this year, so we do not use credit cards for anything. Training classes for Lacy, plus other stuff would have started our year off on the wrong foot. I cried all night about it, but we decided it was best not to adopt her (we will continue to foster).
> 
> I am working on the Dainty Designs peasant dress at the moment.
> We still have the credit to use for our trip to Florida we have to take before Aug (think we are shooting for April or May)
> Hannah still isn't walking, so I have not made any clothes for her yet.
> How awesome it would be to say it's our celebration trip that Hannah is walking!!!! MRI, bloodwork, more drs- I give up. No one knows why she has low muscle tone (we know the hyperflexibility is from me, but accentuated by the low tone)
> OT,PT,Speech, EI teacher are helping her learn how to control muscles.
> 
> Okay- back to the machine!!  I PROMISE photos soon!!



Been missing you.  Sorry about Lacy.  I hope it works out for you to get one soon that you will love just as much.  Looking forward to seeing recent pictures of your girls.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



Wendy - that is just so cute!  I have that applique and haven't used it yet.




ellenbenny said:


> I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.  This is not my favorite type of project, but I said yes to my DIL to make a baby gift for her sister.  They had seen a set on line for $300 and wanted to know if I could make something.  I will be able to make the set for around $80 in materials, which my DIL is paying for and I said my labor would be my gift to her sister.  So I need to get the crib skirt done next just to get it off my plate and move on to more fun things.  And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!
> 
> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.



Also adorable.....and I don't envy you on having to make the crib skirt.  I have made a couple in my life and I DO NOT like to make them.  Are you doing tailored or pleated or some other method?



ellenbenny said:


> That looks great Wendy, I love the sparkly fabric!  I may have to CASE this idea for an outfit for a friend who loves Tink, (When/if I ever have time that is!)
> 
> We got a couple of inches of snow over the weekend here in Rochester but that is not anything out of the ordinary here.  I guess we got less here than the Atlanta area got last night!  Can you believe my DS in Atlanta tried to ride his bike to work this morning (over 15 miles!) and if his brake cable hadn't broken he probably would have done it.  It broke less than a mile from his apartment so he was able to walk it home.  He is soooo crazy!  And he is from the north, so he does know about snow, but sometimes he makes the strangest decisions.  I worry that an out of control car will run him over, but I can't tell him anything!



Funny about your DS....no matter how old they get, they don't listen to mama, do they?  Mine don't usually either!


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - that is super cute!  I don't like any sports and I wouldn't pick it for a baby either, but if it is what they requested....you did a great job!
> 
> Also adorable.....and I don't envy you on having to make the crib skirt.  I have made a couple in my life and I DO NOT like to make them.  Are you doing tailored or pleated or some other method?
> 
> Funny about your DS....no matter how old they get, they don't listen to mama, do they?  Mine don't usually either!



Thanks Anita!  I think the kids listen more as they get older, but at 25 he's not there yet!

Here is a picture of the set I am trying to copy:





Is that skirt style called box pleat?


----------



## TickleMeTink

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..





And there are also for the same big give...










So sorry they are so huge!  

So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread! 

Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> LOL  This reminds me of our family picture we had taken while the girls were little... we paid good money for that too!    I think it's adorable though - really captures the true essence of Disney.    I love all the outfits - they look so comfy.
> 
> D~


Thanks! Who needs perfect pictures? This is much more interesting!! We have a picture of Arminda, I think it might be from the same trip, and it CRACKS ME UP every single time I see it! I should post it. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> How awesome it would be to say it's our celebration trip that Hannah is walking!!!! MRI, bloodwork, more drs- I give up. No one knows why she has low muscle tone (we know the hyperflexibility is from me, but accentuated by the low tone)
> OT,PT,Speech, EI teacher are helping her learn how to control muscles.
> 
> Okay- back to the machine!!  I PROMISE photos soon!!



We are really hoping to go in May too. I hope you get to go on a celebration trip!  




miprender said:


> The picture still looks real cute.


Thank you. 



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> teresajoy, those outfits are great.  And that last pic is priceless!!!



Thanks!! I'm still looking for some of my other pictures, but I think you can get the idea I was talking about.



aboveH20 said:


> Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .
> 
> *May I have you attention*.
> 
> Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?
> 
> Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.



Yes, I have one. But, it goes to the Rose machine my cousin is lending me, and the card reader is very out of date and doesn't work with my computer. So, I've never used it. Someday though, I would like a machine with a hoop bigger than a 4x4. (the Rose is only a 4x4). 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



This is so pretty Wendy!!! I LOVE that design!!! I think I need to make myself a shirt with that on it. I'm not sure I have it yet, I may have to get hold of Heather about that! 



T-rox said:


> to heatherskiba - i felt the same way you did when i found this thread. i thought "there are people just like me!"



  I know how you feel too! When I found this thread, I felt like I had found a "home" on the internet, somewhere I really belonged! 

I keep looking at a Brother 770, but then I remember that I have too many other things that need paid for and close the webpage! Someday.....



ellenbenny said:


> We got a couple of inches of snow over the weekend here in Rochester but that is not anything out of the ordinary here.  I guess we got less here than the Atlanta area got last night!  Can you believe my DS in Atlanta tried to ride his bike to work this morning (over 15 miles!) and if his brake cable hadn't broken he probably would have done it.  It broke less than a mile from his apartment so he was able to walk it home.  He is soooo crazy!  And he is from the north, so he does know about snow, but sometimes he makes the strangest decisions.  I worry that an out of control car will run him over, but I can't tell him anything!



Brian use to live in the UP when he was in college and he tells me he rode his bike all year! Boys are nuts. 




shefrn1 said:


> sorry...new here.....but what does that mean?????  just curious....still learning the lingo



_*Somebody*_ didn't read the first post  
 anyway!


----------



## Tonyslady

Could anyone tell me where to find the disney/starwars dmbroidery designs. I've seen a few on here like the Minnie/Princess leia and i think a Micky/jedi one. We're going to be at wdw during starwars weekend and i'm hopeing to get an early start on some customs. 

TIA
Jodi


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?



Awesome Tink Wendy.  Is that one of Heather's?



ellenbenny said:


> I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.  This is not my favorite type of project, but I said yes to my DIL to make a baby gift for her sister.  They had seen a set on line for $300 and wanted to know if I could make something.  I will be able to make the set for around $80 in materials, which my DIL is paying for and I said my labor would be my gift to her sister.  So I need to get the crib skirt done next just to get it off my plate and move on to more fun things.  And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!
> 
> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.



Doing a great job Ellen.  I can't wait for my DB and DSIL to get preggers so that I can do this for them.  I already have the Winnie the Pooh Fabric and everything.



paysensmom said:


> Have any of you mad a diaper bag and where did you get the pattern if you did? I was looking on etsy and found a few I sort of liked. Nothing that I loved. I just cannot justify spending $75 on a diaper bag that I am not totally in LOVE with. Most of the diaper bags I found were tote bag type and I want one that is on the bulkier side? Like a traditional diaper bag style. A little shorter but wider. Any help, guidance, advice will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you for your time




How about this one?





http://www.modabakeshop.com/2010/09/baby-on-go-diaper-bag.html#more


----------



## shefrn1

ellenbenny said:


> Soemthing to the effect of COPY AND STEAL EVERYTHING



Thank You!!!




teresajoy said:


> Thanks! Who needs perfect pictures? This is much more interesting!! We have a picture of Arminda, I think it might be from the same trip, and it CRACKS ME UP every single time I see it! I should post it.
> 
> 
> 
> We are really hoping to go in May too. I hope you get to go on a celebration trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I'm still looking for some of my other pictures, but I think you can get the idea I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have one. But, it goes to the Rose machine my cousin is lending me, and the card reader is very out of date and doesn't work with my computer. So, I've never used it. Someday though, I would like a machine with a hoop bigger than a 4x4. (the Rose is only a 4x4).
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty Wendy!!! I LOVE that design!!! I think I need to make myself a shirt with that on it. I'm not sure I have it yet, I may have to get hold of Heather about that!
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel too! When I found this thread, I felt like I had found a "home" on the internet, somewhere I really belonged!
> 
> I keep looking at a Brother 770, but then I remember that I have too many other things that need paid for and close the webpage! Someday.....
> 
> 
> 
> Brian use to live in the UP when he was in college and he tells me he rode his bike all year! Boys are nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Somebody*_* didn't read the first post  *
> anyway!



 actually I did.....but it is in my nature to appologize (I get in trouble for it all that time) and when I wrote that post ...I thought about the first post the whole time......LOL


----------



## babynala

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> so for those who saw my link on the dog I was going to adopt- we got approved, but then they said we had to wait to have an appointment with their trainer because the trainer told them our kids were younger than what he would put with the dog. i knew she needed serious obedience classes and had her pre-registered, and then....Tom's car died. I mean, really died. I thought it was just a fix up (the SAME day we were approved for Lacy) but no, we need a new car.
> How awesome it would be to say it's our celebration trip that Hannah is walking!!!! MRI, bloodwork, more drs- I give up. No one knows why she has low muscle tone (we know the hyperflexibility is from me, but accentuated by the low tone)
> OT,PT,Speech, EI teacher are helping her learn how to control muscles.
> 
> Okay- back to the machine!!  I PROMISE photos soon!!


Sorry to hear about the car and the dog but I think you are making the best decision for your family by not getting the dog.  It would be worse if you adopted her and then you had to give her up.  I hope that you get some answers about Hannah and it seems that the therapy should help her along.  I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?


Great shirt.  




T-rox said:


> you guys are the WORST! wink wink
> I have subscribed to this thread since end of thread 21. ( and I dont post a whole lot but i read them all)
> YOU are the WORST enablers. so thanks to the enablers and advisers, you have a follower.
> and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.


Congrats on the new machine.  As for the needles, for embroidery on cottons I use an embroidery needle.  I got a bunch of them when I ordered my thread from marathon.  I think I've seen them in JoAnn's, with the bulk of the other needles in the notions department (not in the sewing machine department - which in my store is owned and operated by an outside vendor).  Try asking the ladies at the cutting counter if you can't find them.  I found this link that might give you an idea of what to look for:  http://www.amazon.com/Schmetz-Embroidery-Machine-Needles-Size/dp/B001145BXU



ellenbenny said:


> I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.   And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!
> 
> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.


this came out really nice.  Not my favorite choice for a baby either but to each their own.  I hope the baby isn't born a Met's fan  



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)


Nice fabric choices on the Tink skirt.  I absolutely LOVE your Vidas, so creative and nicely made.

As for snow - we live North of Atlanta and I would say we have a few inches of snow but there has been lots of sleet.  School was cancelled yesterday before we got any precipitation and they just cancelled snow for tomorrow.  My DD is driving me crazy.  Having a snow day right after the weekend is not fun.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

tricia said:


> Awesome Tink Wendy.  Is that one of Heather's?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a great job Ellen.  I can't wait for my DB and DSIL to get preggers so that I can do this for them.  I already have the Winnie the Pooh Fabric and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.modabakeshop.com/2010/09/baby-on-go-diaper-bag.html#more



I LOVE that! I might just have to make that one of these days... maybe if I ever decide to have baby #4....


----------



## babynala

I'm dreaming about going to Disneyland for our Spring Break this year.  The kids are off the first full week in April so it will not be about Easter.  I found a few great threads on the Disneyland section of the board that I have been reading.  Where is your favorite place to stay that doesn't cost a fortune?  

TIA,
Liz


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> As for snow - we live North of Atlanta and I would say we have a few inches of snow but there has been lots of sleet.  School was cancelled yesterday before we got any precipitation and they just cancelled snow for tomorrow.  My DD is driving me crazy.  Having a snow day right after the weekend is not fun.



We have about 6 - 8 inches right now, with quite a bit of ice and sleet on top of that.  We are between Athens and Atlanta in Walton County.  How about having a snow day at the end of Christmas break!  We had 3 weeks out for Christmas and were supposed to go back tomorrow...  Mom needs a break!

Nini


----------



## T-rox

thank you for the link babynala, i saw those at joannas but did not want to buy them without knowing. they work better than the regular machine needles?


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks Anita!  I think the kids listen more as they get older, but at 25 he's not there yet!
> 
> Here is a picture of the set I am trying to copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that skirt style called box pleat?



Yes...called a box pleat.  Easier than ruffling, but still a pain.

And as for the kids, Mine are 24 and 30 and still not listening to me....



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)



Cute skirt and it will go well with Wendy's shirt  

I really love the Vidas.....super adorable.



babynala said:


> As for snow - we live North of Atlanta and I would say we have a few inches of snow but there has been lots of sleet.  School was cancelled yesterday before we got any precipitation and they just cancelled snow for tomorrow.  My DD is driving me crazy.  Having a snow day right after the weekend is not fun.



  That made me laugh!!


----------



## heatherskiba

FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]











[/IMG]






[/IMG]

Hopefully, that did it!

Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!


----------



## T-rox

anyone have a good suggestion for a cat in the hat embroidery file or applique? i didnt see any under heather sue's page...


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> I'm dreaming about going to Disneyland for our Spring Break this year.  The kids are off the first full week in April so it will not be about Easter.  I found a few great threads on the Disneyland section of the board that I have been reading.  Where is your favorite place to stay that doesn't cost a fortune?
> 
> TIA,
> Liz



in the past we have stayed at the Fairfield Marriott its within walking distance, about 15 minutes from the security gates, has always been clean and never any problems, not sure how much you want to spend, but high season will probably run you $169 + a night, there's a McD and another restaurant in the parking lot...a lot of people love the Howard Johnson which is just another 1/2 block down, but I've never stayed there.


----------



## ellenbenny

heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!



Seriously adorable stuff!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.



Nicely done.



Granna4679 said:


> I ruined a shirt this weekend too...I was so mad.  I was doing a Woody full body applique...got to stitch 19 out of 21 and walked away for just ONE minute and came back and it had eaten my shirt (the edge of the shirt crawled right up into the needle)  So you are not the only one that had a bad experience this weekend!



I currently have a piece of fabric stuck in my machine -- it's being held pretty tightly by the bobbin threads.  I was only trying out a Minnie head, so I didn't ruin any clothing.  I'm getting closer and closer to ordering the Brother 770 that everyone likes and retiring the oldie machine I got from my sister.



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...



Beautiful work.  It's amazing what cutting apart fabric and sewing it back together leads to, isn't it.



teresajoy said:


> Yes, I have one. But, it goes to the Rose machine my cousin is lending me, and the card reader is very out of date and doesn't work with my computer. So, I've never used it. Someday though, I would like a machine with a hoop bigger than a 4x4. (the Rose is only a 4x4).
> 
> 
> I keep looking at a Brother 770, but then I remember that I have too many other things that need paid for and close the webpage! Someday.....




You get credit for replying to the question even though you didn't know the answer. 

Me, too, about looking at the Brother, but I think I'm getting closer.





heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a great variety of creations you have.  Wonderful work.

I was at WDW Mardi Gras week last year (and so was the entire state of Louisiana).  

 My luggage tags came today.  They're different than last year.  I like 'em!


----------



## heatherskiba

aboveH20 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great variety of creations you have.  Wonderful work.
> 
> I was at WDW Mardi Gras week last year (and so was the entire state of Louisiana).
> 
> My luggage tags came today.  They're different than last year.  I like 'em!



Yeah, we went in '09 for Mardi Gras, but stayed home last year because of presidents week and the FREEZING cold!  Hoping for a slightly warmer visit this go around since it's not until March.


----------



## heatherskiba

T-rox said:


> you guys are the WORST! wink wink
> I have subscribed to this thread since end of thread 21. ( and I dont post a whole lot but i read them all)
> YOU are the WORST enablers. esp Ninimorris. nini at least you always give an enablers disclosure statement followed by this guy
> then you go on to detail fabric sales and your sterling advice ( which i consider gospel) then sometime mid summer i think you posted about HSN having a sale on Brother PE 770.  you put the bug in my ear, so to speak.  so tons of research later and 1 christmas 2010 and I got a brother pe770 for christmas! thanks hubbs. he did not get it from hsn, but a particular website that had it for 699.  and he got the kit with the sock hoop and caphoop and ten thousand thread colors and 17000 emb patterns etc.
> so every since i found this thread, i thought i sewed before but I didnt. Now i sew like a demon. and  I have you guys to thank.
> since christmas i have embroidered and appliqued a couple of things, may post pics later this week. and now i know what you all mean when you say something " stiches out nicely"  my cd with the embroidery patterns gets the point across, but heather sues highly recommended and praised emb files stitch out beautifully. even for me a beginner at emb.  ( before this i just did it all by hand and sewing machine) and now I know what you all mean when you drool over satin stiches. they are gorgeous. i watch the machine do it's art and think, wow i am MAKING this.
> so thanks to the enablers and advisers, you have a follower.
> and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.
> 
> to heatherskiba - i felt the same way you did when i found this thread. i thought "there are people just like me!" and I love those yellow chucks.



T-rox, you have inspired me! I just read your post and was happy to see that you can get an embroidery machine for that price with a USB! And it does machine applique too? I have a Memeory Craft 9000 that I bought about 10 years ago for MUCH more than that.  It still sews really well, but the embroidery became too much of a hassle with the outdated software and the constant changing to the card with the Amazing Box.  
I have a couple of questions though.  I'm sure I could find these answers if I spent hours reading online, but everyone here seems so knowledgeable, hopefully you can just answer.  Can you get larger hoops for the 770?  Also, where do most people here get their embroidery designs?  I see some cute ones listed on other web sites (not sure if I'm allowed to say which one, but it's crafty). 
It seems that the 770 will do everything the old Memory craft did but with more options!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea.....I received your cute blankets today....thank you so much for helping us with our project and for your sweet and touching note too!!

Lisa and Megan


----------



## aboveH20

heatherskiba said:


> Yeah, we went in '09 for Mardi Gras, but stayed home last year because of presidents week and the FREEZING cold!  Hoping for a slightly warmer visit this go around since it's not until March.



You're right about the freezing cold last year.  It was the first time I knew about customs and went in great hopes of seeing some "disboutiqueness" but everyone was covered up.

Last couple years I've gone for my birthday, but this year my birthday is the same week as Presidents' week, so I'm going earlier.  I just hope it's not cold again or I'll regret going earlier in the month.


----------



## NiniMorris

heatherskiba said:


> T-rox, you have inspired me! I just read your post and was happy to see that you can get an embroidery machine for that price with a USB! And it does machine applique too? I have a Memeory Craft 9000 that I bought about 10 years ago for MUCH more than that.  It still sews really well, but the embroidery became too much of a hassle with the outdated software and the constant changing to the card with the Amazing Box.
> I have a couple of questions though.  I'm sure I could find these answers if I spent hours reading online, but everyone here seems so knowledgeable, hopefully you can just answer.  Can you get larger hoops for the 770?  Also, where do most people here get their embroidery designs?  I see some cute ones listed on other web sites (not sure if I'm allowed to say which one, but it's crafty).
> It seems that the 770 will do everything the old Memory craft did but with more options!
> Thanks for any help!




You can get larger hoops for the 770...just the software built in doesn't support it.

Meaning, you can't do a 6 x 10 design with it.  You can ...somehow...get the larger hoops and reposition the hoop ...but from what I have read, it requires special designs...or you could use it to put two designs together...one on top of the other.  Basically, you are still limited to the 5 inch portion of the 5 x 7 no matter how large the hoop is.

Strange, but after discovering this fact, I am more interested in getting a SMALLER hoop (for the little stuff) than I am for the larger hoop.  I hate trying to hoop a small onesie.  It can be done...but WHAT A PAIN!!!


Nini


PS...I love how I get the 'blame' for everyone getting a 770!  LOL  Maybe I should try and get a job with them!


----------



## billwendy

babynala said:


> I'm dreaming about going to Disneyland for our Spring Break this year.  The kids are off the first full week in April so it will not be about Easter.  I found a few great threads on the Disneyland section of the board that I have been reading.  Where is your favorite place to stay that doesn't cost a fortune?
> 
> TIA,
> Liz



I stayed at the  HoJo's in November - it was great, especially since we got the entertainment rate which was KILLER!!!!! Its an easy walk, and if you are just too tired, there is a bus you can pay a few dollars to ride on!



heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!



Your things came out GREAT!!!!! We would love to have you help with the Big GIve!!! All you have to do is click on someone's signature button that says Disboutique and it will take you to the site - sign up, verify your email and then you can see the families that we are currently working on! You get to pick and choose what you do!! The more people we have, the more families we can Pixie Dust!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> VBAndrea.....I received your cute blankets today....thank you so much for helping us with our project and for your sweet and touching note too!!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



Lisa and Megan - thinking and praying for you guys alot over the next few days - hugs and hugs and hugs......


----------



## mommy2mrb

Lisa and Megan - thinking and praying for you guys alot over the next few days - hugs and hugs and hugs......[/QUOTE]


thanks Wendy, I will take all hugs and prayers!!! 
last week Megan had a tough time, missing day and ended up getting really bad head cold and double ear infection so missed 4 days of school.


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Lisa and Megan - thinking and praying for you guys alot over the next few days - hugs and hugs and hugs......




thanks Wendy, I will take all hugs and prayers!!! 
last week Megan had a tough time, missing day and ended up getting really bad head cold and double ear infection so missed 4 days of school.[/QUOTE]

I bet  - its so hard for you girls - are you going to do anything special 1/12 together? Lots and lots of prayers headed your way!


----------



## AlternateEgo

Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue 










What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.

Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do. 

The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.


----------



## jeniamt

juliesews said:


> I'm new to this forum but as a mom of three girls ages 18, 13 and 12... I would say what is MOST important is that the 9yo NOT match the 5yo.  bling out and princess up the "baby girl" but make sure that the 9yo does not match her in every way.
> 
> A totally safe bet would be the any of the mouse ear designs.  I think you are even safe with tinker bell.  Animal prints are still huge with that age.   Careful on the princess thing because like everyone else said SOME 9yo's think they are too cool for the princesses (although when they meet them they look at them the same way the 3 yo's do!).  But if you ask you may find out that she still watches little mermaid   My 12yo would TOTALLY wear a princess outfit to disney, but she is the baby and loves being the baby.  The other two would not have done it at 9.



I could not agree with you more!  DD11 will wear Disneyfied stuff in Disney but not if it matches anyone else in the family.  I made a bunch of matching outfits for our trip/cruise last Nov and she would change if she saw anyone wearing the same outfit.  I had visions of all the cute matchy family photos I see on here and, sadly, no such luck.

I am so behind.  We leave in 11 days and I haven't sewn one thing!  Between sick kids, my pneumonia, weekend chaperoning trip to NYC with youth group... I have done NOTHING for this trip.  Plus I am exhausted from the lack of sleep I got while sleeping on a gym room floor amongst 75 middle school kids.    Hoping for snow in the next few days to keep me homebound to do some sewing.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Apparently 2011 is the time for me to lose multiquotes. We can all thank Emily Elizabeth this time lol. 
I LOVE the vida's for the give! I really want to try a vida. It is on the short list lol. 
Wendy love the tink  
The yankees set is amazing! I do think it is a box pleat. CAn I just say I am so so so so happy to have moved on from baby crib stuff.  
I really think I am going to sew tomorrow ... if someone sees me on FB remind me I said I was going to sew. I have GOT to get going or I will never have everything ready before we go in June.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Love everything!  Really love those Vidas!!!!  



jeniamt said:


> I am so behind.  We leave in 11 days and I haven't sewn one thing!  Between sick kids, my pneumonia, weekend chaperoning trip to NYC with youth group... I have done NOTHING for this trip.  Plus I am exhausted from the lack of sleep I got while sleeping on a gym room floor amongst 75 middle school kids.    Hoping for snow in the next few days to keep me homebound to do some sewing.


Sounds like me last year.  I took my youngest 1/20/10 for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia along with my 9 year old DS.  I had  whooping cough.  I had lost my brother on 12/11  I really wasn't sure I was up for the trip but we had a very magical trip.  I did have to sew the buttons on her safari bowling shirt for her to wear on the Sunrise Safari in the room the night before but we really did have a very magical trip.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.

I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.






Front with sash




back





She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!

I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...


----------



## AlternateEgo

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Greetings All.
> We'll be going to Disney as a blended family this August.  I enjoy making Disney Dresses for my granddaughter, age 5.  She loves the princess look and I love making the dresses out of cotton so they're nice and cool.
> My dilemma is that another new "granddaughter" (age 9 - going  on 10) will be coming along this time.  She lives out of town and I really don't know her.  I don't want to leave her out.  I can't ask her or her mother about preferences because this trip is a surprise!  Can't think of a better way to get to know my new daughter in law-to-be and her family...  I do know her size, so that won't be a problem.
> Do any of you have any suggestions that will be nice, but not too young looking?  I have NO idea what a 9 year old girl would like.  My little 5 year old is a total girly-girl and into princesses, so that's all I know....
> Tlhanks for your advice.
> Gretchen



I would do capri's with mickey head t-shirts.  I think I might try to put rhinestones on a few t-shirts for myself this year, that might be cute for an older girl.  How about some swing tops instead of dresses.  I think it would be okay to do some coordinating outfits with her little sister.  She would always have the option to not wear it on the same day.

I think it's wonderful that you are including her in your customs and I bet she will feel welcomed with her new family


----------



## AlternateEgo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



cute Cute CUTE!


----------



## Trixieplus2

Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Trixieplus2 said:


> Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????



I think you could use purchased clothes as a baseline...
How about buying t shirts, then do applique by cutting out mickey shaped heads, you could use no-sew fusible web to iron it on...
they make mickey mouse ribbon you could use for trim on jeans/shorts/capris...

I think you CAN sew by hand...I just don't know if you will want to...
could you maybe contact a local quilt shop, ask them if they have a "open sew" class- something where everyone works on their own project, or ask if they have a machine you can come it to use- some charge a nominal fee of $10-$20- depending on if you are in class or not.


----------



## RMAMom

TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)


I love the Vidas! 



heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!


Welcome and thanks for sharing your customs, they are all great! My 17 yr old loved the Chucks.



NiniMorris said:


> You can get larger hoops for the 770...just the software built in doesn't support it.
> 
> Meaning, you can't do a 6 x 10 design with it.  You can ...somehow...get the larger hoops and reposition the hoop ...but from what I have read, it requires special designs...or you could use it to put two designs together...one on top of the other.  Basically, you are still limited to the 5 inch portion of the 5 x 7 no matter how large the hoop is.
> 
> Strange, but after discovering this fact, I am more interested in getting a SMALLER hoop (for the little stuff) than I am for the larger hoop.  I hate trying to hoop a small onesie.  It can be done...but WHAT A PAIN!!!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> PS...I love how I get the 'blame' for everyone getting a 770!  LOL  Maybe I should try and get a job with them!



Thanks Nini, and yes, it's totally your "fault" that I bought my 770. I owe you a big thank you for it. I have had so much fun that machine! Thanks for the hoop info and your right a smaller hoop would be great for little shirts and onesie.



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.


The dress looks great. My only concern with names on clothing is if they will be wearing them at home. Another thing to consider is if your kids are away from you. My kids were never out of my sight so really if they had their name on something it wouldn't have mattered because there was never a time they were away from me. Now if you have a child that is out riding a bike or walking from the bus stop alone etc, it may be something to consider.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...


Don't you love it when they are excited to try on what you've made! 



Trixieplus2 said:


> Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????



Are you considering sewing by hand? I have friends who have made quilts by hand and I alway admire their dedication. I am way to lazy to make anything without a machine. It can be done though if you have the time and patience.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> thanks Wendy, I will take all hugs and prayers!!!
> last week Megan had a tough time, missing day and ended up getting really bad head cold and double ear infection so missed 4 days of school.



I bet  - its so hard for you girls - are you going to do anything special 1/12 together? Lots and lots of prayers headed your way![/QUOTE]

We haven't planned anything, Megan has school (she doesn't want to go)we will just see how we feel and go from there....it will only be Megan and I, I am done planning "get togethers" for the families to mark the days...from now on it will be what Megan and I want to do.

Hard is a subjective word for me....yes some days are incredably difficult, others seem normal....Jim has been travelling extensively the year before, gone 4-6 weeks at a time and home for 4-5 days, so in a strange way that might of prepared us a bit.

Thanks again for the hugs and prayers, I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## teresajoy

TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)



So, you think you can just go change your username, huh? Ok, I guess that's ok! I'm glad you told us though! 

Ok, I have confession. I've never made a Vida, I don't own the pattern and I never really wanted it. But, I keep seeing these totally adorable Vidas and now I'm REALLY wanting the pattern!! These are so pretty!



shefrn1 said:


> actually I did.....but it is in my nature to appologize (I get in trouble for it all that time) and when I wrote that post ...I thought about the first post the whole time......LOL



I understand!! There is a lot of stuff in the first post!! 



heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!



That is MUCH better!!!! These outfits are all adorable!!!!

We would love you to join the Big Gives!!!!!! 

Like Wendy said, you sign up for the site, then you can just pick a family and let us know what you'd like to send. 



T-rox said:


> anyone have a good suggestion for a cat in the hat embroidery file or applique? i didnt see any under heather sue's page...



I think Heather only has the Thing 1 etc.... designs. When we went in May, I was able to find some designs online, if I can find the site again, I'll send you a PM. 



aboveH20 said:


> You get credit for replying to the question even though you didn't know the answer.



Thanks!!!   Sometimes I forget that I should reply even if I don't know the answer, just so people know I'm paying attention! 



heatherskiba said:


> Also, where do most people here get their embroidery designs?  I see some cute ones listed on other web sites (not sure if I'm allowed to say which one, but it's crafty).
> It seems that the 770 will do everything the old Memory craft did but with more options!
> Thanks for any help!


 FrouFrou by Heathersue on Facebook aka: Heathersue on Etsy (but you get a discount for ordering on Facebook if you "like" her page) has the best designs I've ever used. 

and, I'd say that even if she wasn't the bestest little sister in the WHOLE world! 



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.




This is really cute!!!! I generally don't think I have a problem with names on clothes, because my kids are always with me. But, then I have moments where I get paranoid and wonder what would happen if we DID happen to get separated. So, I'm really no help!!! 


ms_mckenna said:


> I really think I am going to sew tomorrow ... if someone sees me on FB remind me I said I was going to sew. I have GOT to get going or I will never have everything ready before we go in June.


Will do! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...




I love the dress and the touch of Sis Boom!!! Very pretty!!! 

And, the sweater is too cute!!! But, when did the baby get so big!??? Your girls are just adorable! 



Trixieplus2 said:


> Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????



Could you borrow one? We've had Disboutiquers who have sewn some fabulous outfits by hand. Aksunshine, Alicia, use to sew by hand and the outfits looked great. Personally, if I had to sew an outfit by hand, it would NEVER EVER get done!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!
> 
> Are you guys down south getting snow yet?


I LOVE this Wendy!  The sparklies are awesome.



ellenbenny said:


> I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.  This is not my favorite type of project, but I said yes to my DIL to make a baby gift for her sister.  They had seen a set on line for $300 and wanted to know if I could make something.  I will be able to make the set for around $80 in materials, which my DIL is paying for and I said my labor would be my gift to her sister.  So I need to get the crib skirt done next just to get it off my plate and move on to more fun things.  And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!
> 
> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.



That looks really good.  And I agree, I am so much happier sewing if it's something I really like.  Just know it's what they want and you will be making the parents very happy.



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)


That skirt will be perfect with Wendy's shirt.  And I LOVE the Vidas.  Very nice work.



heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!


Beautiful work!  And yes, follow Wendy's instructions and join in on the Big Give.  Your shirts are great and it's even fun to tag team -- someone makes a shirt and someone else makes the skirt.



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



Very nica and I love that you are two others with differnt color accent fabrics.  They will look so good together.

I personally I not fond of names on outfits.  Also makes it harder to pass down outfits or share (I recently loaned my dds Disney wardrobe to a friend who went this year and if names were embroidered it wouldn't have worked).  Do what you feel is best though.  

As for shoes, let's see.....I think my dd had a pair of shoes for almost every outfit last year.  For AK I bought her sparkly animal print shoes and I made Converse with Mickey heads and red laces to match another outfit.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...


Very pretty!  
And I do love that sweater!  Nice friend   And Hannah is getting so big!



mommy2mrb said:


> VBAndrea.....I received your cute blankets today....thank you so much for helping us with our project and for your sweet and touching note too!!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



Glad they arrived safely.


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!



This turned out so great!  



ellenbenny said:


> I made crib bumper pads to go with the yankees baby quilt, now I still need to make the crib skirt.  This is not my favorite type of project, but I said yes to my DIL to make a baby gift for her sister.  They had seen a set on line for $300 and wanted to know if I could make something.  I will be able to make the set for around $80 in materials, which my DIL is paying for and I said my labor would be my gift to her sister.  So I need to get the crib skirt done next just to get it off my plate and move on to more fun things.  And to top it off the design is not something I would ever pick for a baby, so that makes it even less fun to work on!
> 
> Anyway here are the bumper pads, I made it as all one piece, so I REALLY hope it fits right  I don't have a crib to try it on, so it is laying on our pool table.



Great job - what a huge project!  I bet she'll love it!  



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry they are so huge!
> 
> So sorry that I am doing such a horrible job keeping up with this thread!
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)



The skirt will look awesome with Wendy's shirt!!  

And I love the Vidas - the colors on those just pop!  



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



These look so comfy - I have't made any of them yet - but I love the colors you chose!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...



The dress turned out great - the sash really adds a nice element to it!  

The sweater is adorable!  Your friend did a great job!  

D~


----------



## abfight

Ok I think that I am ready to give the Vida a try.  First a few questions.  Does it take forever to do?  Is it hard? Where can I get the pattern?  And is there a kinda knock off version or something close on YCMT?  I love their patterns and still have trouble with the traditional ones.
Ok so I had a lotta questions, SORRY


----------



## NiniMorris

abfight said:


> Ok I think that I am ready to give the Vida a try.  First a few questions.  Does it take forever to do?  Is it hard? Where can I get the pattern?  And is there a kinda knock off version or something close on YCMT?  I love their patterns and still have trouble with the traditional ones.
> Ok so I had a lotta questions, SORRY



I personally love the Vida.  I can whip one up in just an hour or so.  (but I tend to be a bit speedy when sewing!)There are several tutorials on how to put it together.  When you read them, it helps to avoid some of the pitfalls.  Meaning there are lots of pieces that are very similar...but different. 

For me, the hardest part is tracing the pattern.  I have made a few shortcuts so that I can skip some of the tedious part.  I use freezer paper for my patterns (but you can use wrapping paper...really just what ever you have handy.)  Then I just iron on the pattern to the fabric and cut it out.  It takes ME longer to cut out the pattern than actually put the dress together.

Another reason to look at the tutorials...the instructions are seriously lacking on the Vida.  I am on the wrong computer to have the links to the tutorials...but I know someone else will have them handy. I haven't seen a pattern on YCMT that is similar to the Vida...but I know that Linette made her own version.  (she is special like that...I HAVE to have a pattern!)  When I bought my copy of the Vida there were several places on line to get it...I'm not sure if it is one that is scarce now or not.  (sorry not that much help from me!)

I think everyone should try the Vida at least once.  Then you know you can do just about anything!

Nini


----------



## babynala

T-rox said:


> thank you for the link babynala, i saw those at joannas but did not want to buy them without knowing. they work better than the regular machine needles?


I'm quoting this from a website about using different needles:  "Machine Embroidery needles - Designed with a special scarf and a large eye to prevent shredding and breakage when sewing with rayon and special machine embroidery threads"
Not sure how much of a difference it makes but I just use when (when I remember to switch it). 



mommy2mrb said:


> in the past we have stayed at the Fairfield Marriott its within walking distance, about 15 minutes from the security gates, has always been clean and never any problems, not sure how much you want to spend, but high season will probably run you $169 + a night, there's a McD and another restaurant in the parking lot...a lot of people love the Howard Johnson which is just another 1/2 block down, but I've never stayed there.


Thanks.  



NiniMorris said:


> PS...I love how I get the 'blame' for everyone getting a 770!  LOL  Maybe I should try and get a job with them!


or at least a commission



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.


What a cute dress, I love the idea of the different colors.  As for names, I've never done them before but some people say it is nice for the kids because the face characters will say "Oh, hi Suzy how are you doing" and the kids think it is cool that the kids know their names.  We have put the kids names on their autograph books and then the characters will sometimes look at them and say their names.  Maybe just do it on an outfit that you will wear when you know you will meet the princesses.  As for shoes, my DD has always worn socks and sneakers to the parks.  She is older and walks most of the time and I hate to worry about blisters, she is not good with pain or band-aids.  



jeniamt said:


> I could not agree with you more!  DD11 will wear Disneyfied stuff in Disney but not if it matches anyone else in the family.  I made a bunch of matching outfits for our trip/cruise last Nov and she would change if she saw anyone wearing the same outfit.  I had visions of all the cute matchy family photos I see on here and, sadly, no such luck.
> 
> I am so behind.  We leave in 11 days and I haven't sewn one thing!  Between sick kids, my pneumonia, weekend chaperoning trip to NYC with youth group... I have done NOTHING for this trip.  Plus I am exhausted from the lack of sleep I got while sleeping on a gym room floor amongst 75 middle school kids.    Hoping for snow in the next few days to keep me homebound to do some sewing.


Hope you are feeling better and you can catch up on some sleep.  Sleeping among middle school kids on a gym floor does not sound like fun!  At least you can be excited for your trip. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...


This dress is really pretty.  I liked it before you added the sash but I love it with the sash.  That sweater is really pretty and your girls are so cute.  



mommy2mrb said:


> We haven't planned anything, Megan has school (she doesn't want to go)we will just see how we feel and go from there....it will only be Megan and I, I am done planning "get togethers" for the families to mark the days...from now on it will be what Megan and I want to do.
> 
> Hard is a subjective word for me....yes some days are incredably difficult, others seem normal....Jim has been travelling extensively the year before, gone 4-6 weeks at a time and home for 4-5 days, so in a strange way that might of prepared us a bit.
> 
> Thanks again for the hugs and prayers, I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


Just wanted to send a little hug to you and Megan.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.












My daughters name is Evangeline and since it is Ray's girlfriend it fits the dress anyway but it will not get passed on to anyone. That dress is hers & hers alone. I will end up making a dress for each girl -  a feliz with whatever special designs they would like. I digitized these except for Louis the alligater - that was Heathersue's. I just added a couple music notes. to bring in the pink color to that side.
Otherwise I don't put their names on things. They do however wear a reminderband (rubber bracelet) that has Mommy's cell ***-***-**** imprinted on it that they know goes on before we leave NJ and comes off when we get home to NJ. just in case anyone gets lost.


----------



## tricia

AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



Great job.  They will look awesome all together.

I don't mind having names on clothing at Disney, the kids liked their personalized Star Wars Shirts last trip and all the CM;s called them by name.  They were always with me, and are actually old enough and most people in close proximity to us would be able to hear their names anyway, as in "MOM, CAN YOU TELL LIAM TO STOP HITTING ME"  "IT'S NOT MY FAULT, TYLER STARTED IT"  etc....




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b



The dress is beautiful, and you are obviously not posting enough pictures of Hannah, cause she has gotten really big since we last saw her.



As for the Vida..

You can get it here.  http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=395

and the best tutorial is here:  http://stephres.wordpress.com/2009/07/24/vida-sew-along-part-one/


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> They do however wear a reminderband (rubber bracelet) that has Mommy's cell ***-***-**** imprinted on it that they know goes on before we leave NJ and comes off when we get home to NJ. just in case anyone gets lost.



First off that is a beautiful Feliz!  I so love the feliz!  May I also ask where you ordered your reminderband?  I love the idea of my daughter having one in case she needs me!


----------



## VBAndrea

abfight said:


> Ok I think that I am ready to give the Vida a try.  First a few questions.  Does it take forever to do?  Is it hard? Where can I get the pattern?  And is there a kinda knock off version or something close on YCMT?  I love their patterns and still have trouble with the traditional ones.
> Ok so I had a lotta questions, SORRY



I think most us of ordered our Vida pattern from:
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=395

I've also seen it on etsy and e-bay, but Banberry had the best price when I purchased it and they shipped it very quickly (I didn't upgrade shipping at all)

It's easy to make with tutorials.  The two I have bookmarked are:
http://funktionalthreads.blogspot.com/2009/07/vida-sew-long-tutorial.html
http://stephres.wordpress.com/

On Steph's site I see only parts three and four are showing up, but dig around a little and parts one and two are hopefully still there.

Time depends on what you do with the dress.  If I hand applique on both the front and the back it gets time consuming.  Adding any ruffled embelishments likewise takes more time.  I did a simple Christmas one with just fabric and ric rack and I think it only took a couple of hours.  It's so fun combining fabrics ~ it's my favorite pattern to make.  My dd likes twirls though so I haven't made any Vidas lately.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well like everyone I have been busy over the holidays. Here finally are a few pictures of the outfits I have done.
The girls Christmas one you saw.




I have made 3 more of the HP shirts my mom & I wore to WWoHP -"Mischeif Managed" is on the back.




I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.








and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school




still in the process of finishing an extra girl/doll set  and 2 aprons. And a few more shirts. Taking my machine in for service/cleaning before we leave for WDW so I won't miss it. Then will start doing some more projects to have some RTG stuff for etsy/craft fairs. 
And my sewing has paid off because I made enough to buy my iPhone 32gb without putting it onthe credit card! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Camping Griswalds said:


> First off that is a beautiful Feliz!  I so love the feliz!  May I also ask where you ordered your reminderband?  I love the idea of my daughter having one in case she needs me!



Reminderbands.com   I love their selection! Just make sure you measure first - my girls wear them as anklets instead of braclets. They end up about 4 each but quick shipping and we just got new ones because of growth and this time got the imprinted letters filled with glow in the dark. Each girl picked out what color she wanted so we don't have a fuss either.

And Thank You! I truelly love the feliz too! I think so far it is my favorite I have made. Not that I am not proud of some of the other stuff too. I think it is because of how much she loves it. She wore it yesterday when we saw Tangled. I think Jocelyn may have a hard time choosing between having Tangled or Sleeping Beauty for her dress. Tangled may win because I have called her Rapunzel for a long time since her hair is past her bottom and golden. It doesn't glow though or heal anyone. oh, well!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Thanks for the  babynala!


----------



## T-rox

i will private message you


----------



## cogero

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters name is Evangeline and since it is Ray's girlfriend it fits the dress anyway but it will not get passed on to anyone. That dress is hers & hers alone. I will end up making a dress for each girl -  a feliz with whatever special designs they would like. I digitized these except for Louis the alligater - that was Heathersue's. I just added a couple music notes. to bring in the pink color to that side.
> Otherwise I don't put their names on things. They do however wear a reminderband (rubber bracelet) that has Mommy's cell ***-***-**** imprinted on it that they know goes on before we leave NJ and comes off when we get home to NJ. just in case anyone gets lost.



I just love that Feliz. I don't think my 9 year old would wear one though.

How bad am I that I am praying for snow so that I can try a new pattern tonite and tomorrow.

Also hoping DH gets my new dryer installed because I have a lot of fabric to wash. Received an order yesterday and found enough for a second skirt for DD


----------



## shirleyb

I need some help from some ladies that sew.  This isn't Disney sewing related, but I do sew, and need some advice.

I've been asked to make sashes similar to those shown in this photo:
https://curtaincallcostumes.com/products/product-page-t.php?prodid=1976

for my daughter's twirling group. One challenge is the girls are all different sizes, of course. I am thinking that I will start with the largest girls, and then just start scaling back. The width of the belt will remain constant, but the width of the piece that crosses the breast will have to be narrower for the smaller girls.

Also, any tips on how to achieve the "ruching" look at the waist? The instructor likes the way the gathers are, and I'm not sure how to achieve that look. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trixieplus2

I am thinking of sewing by hand at least until our budget recoups and I can get a machine to try to learn on.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Reminderbands.com   I love their selection! Just make sure you measure first - my girls wear them as anklets instead of braclets. They end up about 4 each but quick shipping and we just got new ones because of growth and this time got the imprinted letters filled with glow in the dark. Each girl picked out what color she wanted so we don't have a fuss either.



Thanks for this information!!


----------



## jeniamt

lovesdumbo said:


> Sounds like me last year.  I took my youngest 1/20/10 for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia along with my 9 year old DS.  I had  whooping cough.  I had lost my brother on 12/11  I really wasn't sure I was up for the trip but we had a very magical trip.  I did have to sew the buttons on her safari bowling shirt for her to wear on the Sunrise Safari in the room the night before but we really did have a very magical trip.



Gosh, you had it really bad last year!  Yikes.  So sorry to hear about your brother, I can imagine it was hard to lose him but especially around a holiday.  I have to keep reminding myself, the outfits don't make the trip!  Its just my creative juices had such grand plans and I have accomplished nothing.  Its usually a little detail that holds me up... like I don't have the right thread color or I need a different color/size tshirt.  And have truly not had time to go out and get that stuff.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Beautiful!  And how cute is she sitting at the sink!



Trixieplus2 said:


> Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????



I would definitely ask around and see if you could borrow a machine.  Wish you lived closer, you would be welcome to mine... its just sitting there collecting dust!!!  



abfight said:


> Ok I think that I am ready to give the Vida a try.  First a few questions.  Does it take forever to do?  Is it hard? Where can I get the pattern?  And is there a kinda knock off version or something close on YCMT?  I love their patterns and still have trouble with the traditional ones.
> Ok so I had a lotta questions, SORRY



I LOVE the Vida.  Goes together quickly and doesn't require a ton of fabric.  Unlike the FELIZ that feels like I use 10 yards (and that's just for the ruffles  ).  Do yourself a favor and make the 4 side panels in the same fabric.  I tried to use 2 different fabrics and spent more time trying to figure out what piece went where than I did sewing the rest of the dress.  Finally I realized I had cut out the pieces wrong and didn't have enough to redo.  And I highly recommend cutting the pieces on the bias that instruct you to.  I tried scrimping once and the dress looks wonky and doesn't lay well.  



babynala said:


> I
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and you can catch up on some sleep.  Sleeping among middle school kids on a gym floor does not sound like fun!  At least you can be excited for your trip.



Thanks for your sympathetic words.  I got a descent night's sleep last night but my back is still all messed up from sleeping on the gym floor.  I'm dreaming of a massage at the GF.  Due to budgetary constraints, I think I will have to settle for my DD11 who we joke has a "magic elbow."    When I got the call that schools are getting out 2 hours early, I got so excited thinking her elbow was 2 hours closer to working its magic on my back!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



  BEAUTIFUL  

Wow, this is gorgeous!!!!  I think I have hung up my Feliz pattern for awhile.  The last one nearly drove me over the edge and it sorta burned me out on sewing.


----------



## cogero

just ordered my fleece for the blankets. Also ordered some fabric to make my nephew 2 more bibs. They went over great for Christmas because they were not babyish. He is going to be 13 this year.

Also love that I found a coupon for Fabric.com Love saving money.


----------



## Emilyswish

_Thanks to everyone who parcipates in the Big Gives!! If anyone would like to sign up to help for future big gives,just click on the button!!! We'd love to have you - even if you dont sew!!!!!!_

Wendy,
I just signed up on the Big Give site!  I want to thank you for choosing us and everyone here who made something for our family for Emily's wish trip!  We had a truly magical time and we became known as the "Minnie Mouse family" around GKTW after wearing our Big Give outfits to meet the mice!   Every Big Give item we wore was noticed and ooohed and aahed over.  it was awesome.  So now I hope to give back!  I can't sew, but I can send some other kind of Pixie Dust or scrapbooking things!

Thanks Again everyone and I love to see everything you make!


----------



## teresajoy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.



That is just STUNNING!!! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! 



tricia said:


> They were always with me, and are actually old enough and most people in close proximity to us would be able to hear their names anyway, as in "MOM, CAN YOU TELL LIAM TO STOP HITTING ME"  "IT'S NOT MY FAULT, TYLER STARTED IT"  etc....



So true!!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> still in the process of finishing an extra girl/doll set  and 2 aprons. And a few more shirts. Taking my machine in for service/cleaning before we leave for WDW so I won't miss it. Then will start doing some more projects to have some RTG stuff for etsy/craft fairs.
> And my sewing has paid off because I made enough to buy my iPhone 32gb without putting it onthe credit card! WOOHOO!!!



So cute!!! I love the nightgowns and jammies! 
Congratulations on the sewing success!!!!! I am not having much luck with that myself. I don't do craft fairs though. Do you make much with those? (if you don't mind me asking!)



shirleyb said:


> I need some help from some ladies that sew.  This isn't Disney sewing related, but I do sew, and need some advice.
> 
> I've been asked to make sashes similar to those shown in this photo:
> https://curtaincallcostumes.com/products/product-page-t.php?prodid=1976
> 
> for my daughter's twirling group. One challenge is the girls are all different sizes, of course. I am thinking that I will start with the largest girls, and then just start scaling back. The width of the belt will remain constant, but the width of the piece that crosses the breast will have to be narrower for the smaller girls.
> 
> Also, any tips on how to achieve the "ruching" look at the waist? The instructor likes the way the gathers are, and I'm not sure how to achieve that look.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I really don't know! I know there are some ladis on here who do sewing for dancers though, maybe they'll have some ideas! 



Trixieplus2 said:


> I am thinking of sewing by hand at least until our budget recoups and I can get a machine to try to learn on.



You could try Freecyle or even Craigslist for a free or really cheap machine. 



cogero said:


> just ordered my fleece for the blankets. Also ordered some fabric to make my nephew 2 more bibs. They went over great for Christmas because they were not babyish. He is going to be 13 this year.
> 
> Also love that I found a coupon for Fabric.com Love saving money.



What's the coupon?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I haven't done an actual craft fair yet. I did go to a open air market which was mostly like a yard sale. between the jewelry we made and my stuff which was mostly bibs that I made we made $180. It was for the Susan G. Komen 3 Day walk last year. I haven't been in the craft fair yet because I don't have enough RTG stuff made yet. Hopefully this spring I can go. We still have jewelry left over and I want to add stuff I have been making. So I will let you know. Most of my stuff has been family & co-workers who ordered. I have had only one order so far through etsy.


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> What's the coupon?



The coupon I have used lately is 15% off Code is THX1012

also if you order $35 shipping is free.


----------



## woodkins

shirleyb said:


> I need some help from some ladies that sew.  This isn't Disney sewing related, but I do sew, and need some advice.
> 
> I've been asked to make sashes similar to those shown in this photo:
> https://curtaincallcostumes.com/products/product-page-t.php?prodid=1976
> 
> for my daughter's twirling group. One challenge is the girls are all different sizes, of course. I am thinking that I will start with the largest girls, and then just start scaling back. The width of the belt will remain constant, but the width of the piece that crosses the breast will have to be narrower for the smaller girls.
> 
> Also, any tips on how to achieve the "ruching" look at the waist? The instructor likes the way the gathers are, and I'm not sure how to achieve that look.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



From what I can tell the sash is part of the outfit (ie it is sewn onto the dress portion) so they probably ruche/gather it as it is attached to the dress portion.  I would think you could do it in 2 separate pieces, and you can do ruching on both of the sides of the belt portion. If it is made as a sash how is the coach planning on having it stay on the girls? I would think the shoulder portion would need to be attached somehow to the shoulder of their leotard/dress or it would keep slipping down as they move.


----------



## babynala

Where do you guys get your supplies for things like zippers, elastic and things like buckles and bag hardware?  I've been buying elastic & zippers at JoAnn's but the zippers never seem to go on sale.  I wanted to make some small zippered bags and was thinking that there had to be a place to get them that was cheaper then the local stores. Thanks


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ellenbenny said:


> We got a couple of inches of snow over the weekend here in Rochester but that is not anything out of the ordinary here.  I guess we got less here than the Atlanta area got last night!  Can you believe my DS in Atlanta tried to ride his bike to work this morning (over 15 miles!) and if his brake cable hadn't broken he probably would have done it.  It broke less than a mile from his apartment so he was able to walk it home.  He is soooo crazy!  And he is from the north, so he does know about snow, but sometimes he makes the strangest decisions.  I worry that an out of control car will run him over, but I can't tell him anything!




I had to laugh...my DH has to be at work to open the store...we live in a downhill area from the main Hwy...about a mile.  So, when bad weather looms, DH parks his car at the school  near the Hwy then rides his bike to the school...at 4 am....with a head lamp for a head light!  Yesterday he drove home from work, parked the car at the school and biked to the house with a snow shovel, a bag of ice melt, and two flood lights....all on the bike....CRAZY!  

Now, today, we have a tractor-trailer jack knifed on our road, so I guess he did the right thing.  I feel sorry for the guys in the truck...they have been our there all day and I really don't see a tow truck getting to them.  I took them some coffee and soup a little while ago.


----------



## TickleMeTink

Do you have a Hancock Fabric nearby?  Not sure if the sale is still on, but when I was there on Friday, their zippers were 50% off, along with the wrights bias tape and bindings.



babynala said:


> Where do you guys get your supplies for things like zippers, elastic and things like buckles and bag hardware?  I've been buying elastic & zippers at JoAnn's but the zippers never seem to go on sale.  I wanted to make some small zippered bags and was thinking that there had to be a place to get them that was cheaper then the local stores. Thanks


----------



## Granna4679

T-rox said:


> anyone have a good suggestion for a cat in the hat embroidery file or applique? i didnt see any under heather sue's page...



try bowsandclothes.com  I bet she has them and if not, she is always willing to help.



heatherskiba said:


> FIrst of all, thanks so much to everyone for all the welcome messages and kind words about the clothes!  I'm going to try to post the big pictures now.  This was user error I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, that did it!
> 
> Also, I LOVE what I am reading about the Big Give.  Could someone explain for me exactly what this entails?  I would love to be able to send fun shirts for this!



I love that there is Tabasco and Tony Chaceries(sp?) in the picture....a true New Orleans resident!!  Love the shoes too!



billwendy said:


> thanks Wendy, I will take all hugs and prayers!!!
> last week Megan had a tough time, missing day and ended up getting really bad head cold and double ear infection so missed 4 days of school.


I bet  - its so hard for you girls - are you going to do anything special 1/12 together? Lots and lots of prayers headed your way![/QUOTE]

I am with Wendy...sending <<HUGS!!>> your way!  I will be praying for you both!




AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



Super cute dress!  As for the names...I am not one for names.  I used to think it was cute but have a friend who thinks it should be on every piece of clothing she makes.    The kid is almost 3 now and still has his name on everything...like he is going to forget who he is??  Just my opinion.  If its just one or two things, I don't see the harm @ Disney but like the other PP...I would be leary if they were going to wear them at home or when they are away from you.



jeniamt said:


> I am so behind.  We leave in 11 days and I haven't sewn one thing!  Between sick kids, my pneumonia, weekend chaperoning trip to NYC with youth group... I have done NOTHING for this trip.  Plus I am exhausted from the lack of sleep I got while sleeping on a gym room floor amongst 75 middle school kids.    Hoping for snow in the next few days to keep me homebound to do some sewing.



Have a great trip!!  With or without customs, it will be magical.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> I still have to top stitch the ruffles and sew closed the elastic in the back, little stuff....
> Hannah is next, I have a simple sweet planned that will be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...



Love the dress and the SisBoom fabric sash...it just makes  the dress.  And little Hannah is a doll!  That sweater is fantastic!



abfight said:


> Ok I think that I am ready to give the Vida a try.  First a few questions.  Does it take forever to do?  Is it hard? Where can I get the pattern?  And is there a kinda knock off version or something close on YCMT?  I love their patterns and still have trouble with the traditional ones.
> Ok so I had a lotta questions, SORRY



As long as you are making the basic pattern (by that I mean no appliques and no ruffles on the back), it is very quick.  Like others said...making the pattern pieces to use is the hardest part.  I agree with Nini though...freezer paper is the way to go!  



Emilyswish said:


> _Thanks to everyone who parcipates in the Big Gives!! If anyone would like to sign up to help for future big gives,just click on the button!!! We'd love to have you - even if you dont sew!!!!!!_
> 
> Wendy,
> I just signed up on the Big Give site!  I want to thank you for choosing us and everyone here who made something for our family for Emily's wish trip!  We had a truly magical time and we became known as the "Minnie Mouse family" around GKTW after wearing our Big Give outfits to meet the mice!   Every Big Give item we wore was noticed and ooohed and aahed over.  it was awesome.  So now I hope to give back!  I can't sew, but I can send some other kind of Pixie Dust or scrapbooking things!
> 
> Thanks Again everyone and I love to see everything you make!



Great to see you here!!  I read through your blog pages and loved all of the pictures and hearing about your trip.  



cogero said:


> The coupon I have used lately is 15% off Code is THX1012
> 
> also if you order $35 shipping is free.



Thanks!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Now, today, we have a tractor-trailer jack knifed on our road, so I guess he did the right thing.  I feel sorry for the guys in the truck...they have been our there all day and I really don't see a tow truck getting to them.  I took them some coffee and soup a little while ago.



You are such a sweetheart!  What a nice thing to do!


----------



## shirleyb

woodkins said:


> From what I can tell the sash is part of the outfit (ie it is sewn onto the dress portion) so they probably ruche/gather it as it is attached to the dress portion.  I would think you could do it in 2 separate pieces, and you can do ruching on both of the sides of the belt portion. If it is made as a sash how is the coach planning on having it stay on the girls? I would think the shoulder portion would need to be attached somehow to the shoulder of their leotard/dress or it would keep slipping down as they move.



It's hard to tell from just a photo, but I was thinking it is a separate piece that would fasten at the waist with hook and eye.  I was afraid if it was sewn on, they might not be able to get it over the chest area, since it's made with satin.  

I could do it either way of course, and since I have 11 of them to do, whichever is the easiest is the way I'll go.


----------



## TickleMeTink

AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue



Love the zebra outfit!  My dd is really into the zebra/pink combo right now, and she is considering getting her room re-done in that theme.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...



The dress is really cute, and I love it with the sash.  I have made a dress like that for my dd as well, and didn't like it without the sash either, and I ended up doing a sash, too!  



teresajoy said:


> So, you think you can just go change your username, huh? Ok, I guess that's ok! I'm glad you told us though!
> 
> Ok, I have confession. I've never made a Vida, I don't own the pattern and I never really wanted it. But, I keep seeing these totally adorable Vidas and now I'm REALLY wanting the pattern!! These are so pretty!



 Teresa..I like to be sneaky like that!  I can't believe you have never made a Vida..I think Vida should be part of your pattern collection, so hurry and go shop! LOL


----------



## Trixieplus2

I can't believe I didn't think of that!!! I'll definitely start haunting my local freecycle and craigslist!!!

Thank you


----------



## tmh0206

this may be a stupid question, but what is RTG stuff?


----------



## jeniamt

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I had to laugh...my DH has to be at work to open the store...we live in a downhill area from the main Hwy...about a mile.  So, when bad weather looms, DH parks his car at the school  near the Hwy then rides his bike to the school...at 4 am....with a head lamp for a head light!  Yesterday he drove home from work, parked the car at the school and biked to the house with a snow shovel, a bag of ice melt, and two flood lights....all on the bike....CRAZY!
> 
> Now, today, we have a tractor-trailer jack knifed on our road, so I guess he did the right thing.  I feel sorry for the guys in the truck...they have been our there all day and I really don't see a tow truck getting to them.  I took them some coffee and soup a little while ago.



Oh my goodness!  What a site he must have been!!!!  Stay safe!  Just curious, what state do you live in?


----------



## tricia

tmh0206 said:


> this may be a stupid question, but what is RTG stuff?



Ready to Go?


----------



## woodkins

shirleyb said:


> It's hard to tell from just a photo, but I was thinking it is a separate piece that would fasten at the waist with hook and eye.  I was afraid if it was sewn on, they might not be able to get it over the chest area, since it's made with satin.
> 
> I could do it either way of course, and since I have 11 of them to do, whichever is the easiest is the way I'll go.



Is there a reason why she wants it out of satin? The one in the photo/website is spandex, which honestly will be much easier to get a good fit and easier to sew as well. If you are making it out of satin with hook and eye closure you will need to be really spot on with your sizing and I would be worried about it staying put during their twirling. If you use a spandex or spandex blend at least it would be more stretchy and fitted and hopefully move better with the girls routines. The stretch would also be a bit more forgiving with the sizing and fit.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jeniamt said:


> Oh my goodness!  What a site he must have been!!!!  Stay safe!  Just curious, what state do you live in?



We are in North Carolina...I live in Salisbury down near Charlotte area.  The weather was real weird across the state....my parents didn't get anything at their house until last night...nothing like we got.

Here's the kids....they managed to find a way to play even in the ice!


----------



## aboveH20

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well like everyone I have been busy over the holidays. Here finally are a few pictures of the outfits I have done.
> The girls Christmas one you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made 3 more of the HP shirts my mom & I wore to WWoHP -"Mischeif Managed" is on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school



The smiles on your girls are surely ample reward for all your hard work.  Nicely done.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.



Beatutiful.  I love how full the skirt is.


shirleyb, where is your son stationed and how long has he been in?  My son's a submariner in Groton CT.  He's been in for five years and is counting down his last one.


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.


----------



## shirleyb

aboveH20 said:


> The smiles on your girls are surely ample reward for all your hard work.  Nicely done.
> 
> 
> 
> Beatutiful.  I love how full the skirt is.
> 
> 
> 
> shirleyb, where is your son stationed and how long has he been in?  My son's a submariner in Groton CT.  He's been in for five years and is counting down his last one.



He's got 2.5 years in and he's stationed in Norfolk.  He's currently deployed "Pirate Hunting" somewhere off the coast of Somalia.  His first (and current) duty assignment is on the USS Bainbridge.  He arrived on that ship about 4 days before the situation last year with the pirates and the Maersk Alabama.  Very tense times for us, as you can imagine.


----------



## shirleyb

woodkins said:


> Is there a reason why she wants it out of satin? The one in the photo/website is spandex, which honestly will be much easier to get a good fit and easier to sew as well. If you are making it out of satin with hook and eye closure you will need to be really spot on with your sizing and I would be worried about it staying put during their twirling. If you use a spandex or spandex blend at least it would be more stretchy and fitted and hopefully move better with the girls routines. The stretch would also be a bit more forgiving with the sizing and fit.



Thank you so much.  A lightbulb just went on.  She didn't choose the satin - I did, because I made the assumption that's what it was.  It makes so much more sense to be spandex, and you're right, the fitting it on each girl will be so much easier.  That's the part I was most worried with.  I've never sewn spandex, do you have any experience with that?  I've made the tunics out of a knit fabric, and that worked out well using a  small zig zag stitch.

Also, any cheap place to pick up spandex?


----------



## mom2rtk

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.



Henry Ford would be very proud! 

Good luck with all those gathers!


----------



## clhemsath

Hi Everyone!  

I am a lurker, sometimes poster  I have started to clean my sewing/craft room.  Talk about a chore!  Anyway, I used to be a quilter who moved into making children's clothes after I found you fantastic ladies, so I had some fabric that was pre-washed and others that weren't. I have been washing all my fabric, and that has taken a couple of days  (my 6 year old loves that guy!)

So, on to my question.  I am going to use all this fabric I have  and I want to make a feliz with the rolled hem.  I have the foot, but don't have the book to my sewing machine, so I am not sure how I should do it.  Can anyone give me a quick tutorial?

Thanks as always.  You all are the best!  (and I am going to try to be less of a lurker and more of a poster!)  we have a trip next summer on the new Disney Fantasy and I am going to have to make some more cruise clothes.


----------



## NiniMorris

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am a lurker, sometimes poster  I have started to clean my sewing/craft room.  Talk about a chore!  Anyway, I used to be a quilter who moved into making children's clothes after I found you fantastic ladies, so I had some fabric that was pre-washed and others that weren't. I have been washing all my fabric, and that has taken a couple of days  (my 6 year old loves that guy!)
> 
> So, on to my question.  I am going to use all this fabric I have  and I want to make a feliz with the rolled hem.  I have the foot, but don't have the book to my sewing machine, so I am not sure how I should do it.  Can anyone give me a quick tutorial?
> 
> Thanks as always.  You all are the best!  (and I am going to try to be less of a lurker and more of a poster!)  we have a trip next summer on the new Disney Fantasy and I am going to have to make some more cruise clothes.



Try this...

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2010/06/blind-stitch-hemming-nitty-gritty.html

I think I have the right one...

Nini


----------



## Tweevil

clhemsath said:


> Hi Everyone!
> So, on to my question.  I am going to use all this fabric I have  and I want to make a feliz with the rolled hem.  I have the foot, but don't have the book to my sewing machine, so I am not sure how I should do it.  Can anyone give me a quick tutorial?



Here's a nice guide with video's and pdf's on feet and how to use them.  All of the quicktime video's are different.  

Hope this helps,
http://www.singerco.com/support/presser_help.html


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh my gosh! We are expecting 1-1 and half FEET of snow tonight/tomorrow....Oh ick!
its not so much the snow- it's the grey day, I hate it, dark early enough as it is, add that to being stuck inside with 2 little kids. I took them to the Mall tumble play area today to try and get the kinks out.

THANK YOU!
To all the lovely comments everyone made on the dress for Megan!!! And on Hannah and her sweater. I have to say it's an ego booster- otherwise I would have none and would probably second guess everything I make LOL! But seeing that other people's little girls like to wear these fun, outrageous (at least in my area) dresses!
I'm toying with the idea of tacking down the sash at the side seams so it will stay in place even with movement-* Think I should??*Funny story- yesterday Megan gave me a page from a coloring book and told me her friend Sophie made it for me. I wasn't sure I understood her and said- Oh, you mean she made it for YOU. Nope- for you, Mommy. 
"really, that was very nice, I wonder why Sophie colored a picture for me?????"
"Because I had my gumball dress on and she REALLY likes it and wants you to make one for her JUST like it!"
I about fell off the couch in surprise!

wow- being offered "bribes" of coloring pages for my sewing!


----------



## TickleMeTink

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.



Wow..213 ft of ruffles, and all by hand..that takes a lot of patience.  I like the idea of doing them assembly style!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are in North Carolina...I live in Salisbury down near Charlotte area.  The weather was real weird across the state....my parents didn't get anything at their house until last night...nothing like we got.
> 
> Here's the kids....they managed to find a way to play even in the ice!



Look at all those snow!  We live in Houston, so no snow for us but my kids would love to play in that amount of snow.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well like everyone I have been busy over the holidays. Here finally are a few pictures of the outfits I have done.
> The girls Christmas one you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made 3 more of the HP shirts my mom & I wore to WWoHP -"Mischeif Managed" is on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in the process of finishing an extra girl/doll set  and 2 aprons. And a few more shirts. Taking my machine in for service/cleaning before we leave for WDW so I won't miss it. Then will start doing some more projects to have some RTG stuff for etsy/craft fairs.
> And my sewing has paid off because I made enough to buy my iPhone 32gb without putting it onthe credit card! WOOHOO!!!



LOVE, LOVE the Feliz, and the PJs!  Everything is so cute!


----------



## aboveH20

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny story- yesterday Megan gave me a page from a coloring book and told me her friend Sophie made it for me. I wasn't sure I understood her and said- Oh, you mean she made it for YOU. Nope- for you, Mommy.
> "really, that was very nice, I wonder why Sophie colored a picture for me?????"
> "Because I had my gumball dress on and she REALLY likes it and wants you to make one for her JUST like it!"
> I about fell off the couch in surprise!
> 
> wow- being offered "bribes" of coloring pages for my sewing!



That's precious, and at her age done out of love.  Great story.  You've gotta print out your post and hang it by your sewing machine.


----------



## NiniMorris

Not 100% sure this is appropriate to post here...but I was wondering.  Did anyone else notice that Maya's mom (a former Wish tripper that we lost) is going to be an intern at DISNEY!  How exciting for her!


Nini


----------



## clhemsath

NiniMorris said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2010/06/blind-stitch-hemming-nitty-gritty.html
> 
> I think I have the right one...
> 
> Nini





Tweevil said:


> Here's a nice guide with video's and pdf's on feet and how to use them.  All of the quicktime video's are different.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> http://www.singerco.com/support/presser_help.html



Thank you ladies!  DH was "helping" me while I was putting away all the fabric I washed (read talking to me while I worked), and says "Go out to the internet and buy the manual, I am sure they have one for that serger thing too!"  SOOOOO, now I am going to find the manual for both my sewing machine and the serger.  So between the three, hopefully I will be making some rolled hem ruffles.

Thanks


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .
> 
> *May I have you attention*.
> 
> Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?
> 
> Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.



I have a re-positionable hoop for my 4x4 embroidery machine and I do like it. It is great if you want to add a saying or name under your design. When I made our MVMCP shirts I did the Santa Head and then just repositioned it and add the saying "Very Merry Christmouse" without rehopping the shirt.

I am probably going to purchase one for my PE770 too. 



RMAMom said:


> Wait!! Are you saying that the PE770 can use other hoops? It came with the 5x7 and I thought that was all it could use, are you saying I can buy other hoops for it?!


There are few different sizes you can buy but your image embroidered can not be bigger than 5X7



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny (decided that 2011 calls for a new username..so TickleMeTink it is!)



WOW... I love those dresses.



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue








Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> And my sewing has paid off because I made enough to buy my iPhone 32gb without putting it onthe credit card! WOOHOO!!!



 That's great.


----------



## karebear23

Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!

Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .


----------



## woodkins

shirleyb said:


> Thank you so much.  A lightbulb just went on.  She didn't choose the satin - I did, because I made the assumption that's what it was.  It makes so much more sense to be spandex, and you're right, the fitting it on each girl will be so much easier.  That's the part I was most worried with.  I've never sewn spandex, do you have any experience with that?  I've made the tunics out of a knit fabric, and that worked out well using a  small zig zag stitch.
> 
> Also, any cheap place to pick up spandex?



Glad I was able to help! I don't have much experience sewing with spandex, but I would treat it the same way as the knit using the zig zag stitch. I actually buy spandex alot as I use it to make cheer bows for my daughter and her cheer team. I have bought from www.syfabrics.com and www.spandexworld.com. and had a great experience with both sites.


----------



## billwendy

Emilyswish said:


> _Thanks to everyone who parcipates in the Big Gives!! If anyone would like to sign up to help for future big gives,just click on the button!!! We'd love to have you - even if you dont sew!!!!!!_
> 
> Wendy,
> I just signed up on the Big Give site!  I want to thank you for choosing us and everyone here who made something for our family for Emily's wish trip!  We had a truly magical time and we became known as the "Minnie Mouse family" around GKTW after wearing our Big Give outfits to meet the mice!   Every Big Give item we wore was noticed and ooohed and aahed over.  it was awesome.  So now I hope to give back!  I can't sew, but I can send some other kind of Pixie Dust or scrapbooking things!
> 
> Thanks Again everyone and I love to see everything you make!



Woo Hoo~that is so awesome!! Thanks!!!



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Awww - so CUTE!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Granna4679 said:


> Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.



Anita, putting hand-gathered ruffles on 5 Feliz's In November is what gave me tendinitis!! Be careful--I haven't been able to rest my elbow enough yet to get it to heal


----------



## jeniamt

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are in North Carolina...I live in Salisbury down near Charlotte area.  The weather was real weird across the state....my parents didn't get anything at their house until last night...nothing like we got.
> 
> Here's the kids....they managed to find a way to play even in the ice!



Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!

ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!

I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.

DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!












She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Emilyswish said:


> _Thanks to everyone who parcipates in the Big Gives!! If anyone would like to sign up to help for future big gives,just click on the button!!! We'd love to have you - even if you dont sew!!!!!!_
> 
> Wendy,
> I just signed up on the Big Give site!  I want to thank you for choosing us and everyone here who made something for our family for Emily's wish trip!  We had a truly magical time and we became known as the "Minnie Mouse family" around GKTW after wearing our Big Give outfits to meet the mice!   Every Big Give item we wore was noticed and ooohed and aahed over.  it was awesome.  So now I hope to give back!  I can't sew, but I can send some other kind of Pixie Dust or scrapbooking things!
> 
> Thanks Again everyone and I love to see everything you make!


Aww yeah! Glad to have you coming over to the big give! You guys were my first and it was such a fun experience! 



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .


Pure preciousness! 



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!


This is so cute on her!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity. 





 with a petti (we need a white one now)




Or without?


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Not 100% sure this is appropriate to post here...but I was wondering.  Did anyone else notice that Maya's mom (a former Wish tripper that we lost) is going to be an intern at DISNEY!  How exciting for her!
> 
> 
> Nini



Yes, she is arriving later this week. I was thinking of sneaking her over to the Dismeet as a surprise to all involved.


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> Where do you guys get your supplies for things like zippers, elastic and things like buckles and bag hardware?  I've been buying elastic & zippers at JoAnn's but the zippers never seem to go on sale.  I wanted to make some small zippered bags and was thinking that there had to be a place to get them that was cheaper then the local stores. Thanks



I have found the cheapest place for me to get elastic is Walmart. They sell it prepackaged. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I had to laugh...my DH has to be at work to open the store...we live in a downhill area from the main Hwy...about a mile.  So, when bad weather looms, DH parks his car at the school  near the Hwy then rides his bike to the school...at 4 am....with a head lamp for a head light!  Yesterday he drove home from work, parked the car at the school and biked to the house with a snow shovel, a bag of ice melt, and two flood lights....all on the bike....CRAZY!
> 
> Now, today, we have a tractor-trailer jack knifed on our road, so I guess he did the right thing.  I feel sorry for the guys in the truck...they have been our there all day and I really don't see a tow truck getting to them.  I took them some coffee and soup a little while ago.



You should have got a picture of your husband!!!

You are sooo sweet!!! 



TickleMeTink said:


> Teresa..I like to be sneaky like that!  I can't believe you have never made a Vida..I think Vida should be part of your pattern collection, so hurry and go shop! LOL



Maybe I should get it, huh? 


Trixieplus2 said:


> I can't believe I didn't think of that!!! I'll definitely start haunting my local freecycle and craigslist!!!
> 
> Thank you



I hope you find one!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are in North Carolina...I live in Salisbury down near Charlotte area.  The weather was real weird across the state....my parents didn't get anything at their house until last night...nothing like we got.
> 
> Here's the kids....they managed to find a way to play even in the ice!



Your kids look so cute! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.



I usually like to do things like that assembly line style too! But, apparently, you should be careful! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh my gosh! We are expecting 1-1 and half FEET of snow tonight/tomorrow....Oh ick!
> its not so much the snow- it's the grey day, I hate it, dark early enough as it is, add that to being stuck inside with 2 little kids. I took them to the Mall tumble play area today to try and get the kinks out.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> To all the lovely comments everyone made on the dress for Megan!!! And on Hannah and her sweater. I have to say it's an ego booster- otherwise I would have none and would probably second guess everything I make LOL! But seeing that other people's little girls like to wear these fun, outrageous (at least in my area) dresses!
> I'm toying with the idea of tacking down the sash at the side seams so it will stay in place even with movement-* Think I should??*Funny story- yesterday Megan gave me a page from a coloring book and told me her friend Sophie made it for me. I wasn't sure I understood her and said- Oh, you mean she made it for YOU. Nope- for you, Mommy.
> "really, that was very nice, I wonder why Sophie colored a picture for me?????"
> "Because I had my gumball dress on and she REALLY likes it and wants you to make one for her JUST like it!"
> I about fell off the couch in surprise!
> 
> wow- being offered "bribes" of coloring pages for my sewing!



I hate grey days. Which, makes me wonder what I'm doing living in Michigan! 

That was such a sweet story!!!   You can't blame the girl, that was a VERY cute dress!! You should post it again in case anyone hasn't seen it. 



NiniMorris said:


> Not 100% sure this is appropriate to post here...but I was wondering.  Did anyone else notice that Maya's mom (a former Wish tripper that we lost) is going to be an intern at DISNEY!  How exciting for her!
> 
> 
> Nini



I had heard that! I'm very excited for her! 



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Your daughter and the outfits are adorable!!!!  I'm so glad you found us! 



GrammaBelle said:


> Anita, putting hand-gathered ruffles on 5 Feliz's In November is what gave me tendinitis!! Be careful--I haven't been able to rest my elbow enough yet to get it to heal



OH NO!!!   THAT is painful! I had tendinits in my wrist once, and it was horrible! It lasted a year and then went away. I hope yours gets better soon! 



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



That is really cute!! It's a great idea of tweens. 



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> Or without?



I like it with the petti. I think a sash will be really cute with it too and the bloomers! 



livndisney said:


> Yes, she is arriving later this week. I was thinking of sneaking her over to the Dismeet as a surprise to all involved.



You should do that!! I wish I was going to be there!


----------



## Granna4679

mom2rtk said:


> Henry Ford would be very proud!
> 
> Good luck with all those gathers!





TickleMeTink said:


> Wow..213 ft of ruffles, and all by hand..that takes a lot of patience.  I like the idea of doing them assembly style!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those snow!  We live in Houston, so no snow for us but my kids would love to play in that amount of snow.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE, LOVE the Feliz, and the PJs!  Everything is so cute!



Thanks for the encouragement...75% done with first Feliz tonight...at least all the ruffles are done on that one (and from that you know that the assembly line idea fell through...I couldn't wait to make the dress completely).LOL

I live in Houston too...maybe you would like to volunteer to gather for me??  LOL





NiniMorris said:


> Not 100% sure this is appropriate to post here...but I was wondering.  Did anyone else notice that Maya's mom (a former Wish tripper that we lost) is going to be an intern at DISNEY!  How exciting for her!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is great!  I am so happy for her! She has lots of special memories there.



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Welcome to the thread!  You will love it here!  Cute outfits!



GrammaBelle said:


> Anita, putting hand-gathered ruffles on 5 Feliz's In November is what gave me tendinitis!! Be careful--I haven't been able to rest my elbow enough yet to get it to heal



Yikes!  I will be careful and take lots of breaks!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



Really cute!  I love Eyeore!



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



I like it both ways!  I think the sash and bloomers will be adorable.

I didn't get around to posting these after Christmas.  My granddaughters got EVERYTHING Barbie for Christmas (I think between everyone, they racked up!)...Barbie house, car, plane, swimming pool, tote bags, Barbie dolls, horse, you name it.....SO...I felt they should have Barbie dresses as well...I think they loved them. This is not the best picture but getting them to both stand still at the same time is not an easy task.


----------



## visitingapril09

ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



Without and she is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.  





DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!

Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.


----------



## DMGeurts

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.



I love how this turned out!  You can never have too many ruffles IMO!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well like everyone I have been busy over the holidays. Here finally are a few pictures of the outfits I have done.
> The girls Christmas one you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made 3 more of the HP shirts my mom & I wore to WWoHP -"Mischeif Managed" is on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school



Everything turned out so nice!  I love the HP outfits!  



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Awwww....  adorable!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



I love this idea - I should ask dd if she might wear something like this?  It's perfect!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



I like it with out.... but I think the bloomers would make a perfect touch under it!  



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...75% done with first Feliz tonight...at least all the ruffles are done on that one (and from that you know that the assembly line idea fell through...I couldn't wait to make the dress completely).LOL



These turned out awesome!  I'll bet they were thrilled!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.



Yay... I've always wondered if the phrase "ladies and Tom" was somewhat mythical...  it's nice to finally "meet" you.    You do gorgeous work!!!  I love this dress - the bloomers are adorable and I love the embroidery!  

D~


----------



## babynala

Nini - lost your post but 3 weeks off at Christmas and now all these snow/ice days.   YIKES.  I hope you are staying sane.  



TickleMeTink said:


> Do you have a Hancock Fabric nearby?  Not sure if the sale is still on, but when I was there on Friday, their zippers were 50% off, along with the wrights bias tape and bindings.


I will have to pay more attention to their flyers.  They are a bit farther away from my house then JoAnn's but it might be worth the trip for some good zippers.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are in North Carolina...I live in Salisbury down near Charlotte area.  The weather was real weird across the state....my parents didn't get anything at their house until last night...nothing like we got.
> 
> Here's the kids....they managed to find a way to play even in the ice!


Looks like they are having fun!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...sitting at work, wishing I could go home and sew.  I am making 2 Vidas and 2 Felizes in a row this week...all with butt ruffles and ruffles around the bottom.  Quick figuring (can you tell I am bored at work)...that is roughly 213 ft of fabric I need to ruffle (and I do it all by hand!)....yipes!  Thinking I will do them assembly style...all the ruffles hemmed first, then all of them gathered, then attach.


Good luck with all those ruffles.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny story- yesterday Megan gave me a page from a coloring book and told me her friend Sophie made it for me. I wasn't sure I understood her and said- Oh, you mean she made it for YOU. Nope- for you, Mommy.
> "really, that was very nice, I wonder why Sophie colored a picture for me?????"
> "Because I had my gumball dress on and she REALLY likes it and wants you to make one for her JUST like it!"
> I about fell off the couch in surprise!
> 
> wow- being offered "bribes" of coloring pages for my sewing!


Hope your grey day has turned brighter.  I think if you just tack down the sash with a few threads it will stay in place better and then if you don't like it you can always take it off later.  Will she still be able to get the dress on with the sash tacked down?  I remember your bubblegum dress.  If I color a picture will you make me one too?    What a cute story.  



karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .


Welcom and what cute dresses.  I really like the pink princess one, it is so sweet.  



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.


The fact that she is still wearing it is the greatest compliment.  Really good idea for the tweens.  Have fun on your trip.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?


This dress is soooo cute and so is your daughter.  I like it with the petti but I think without the petti and the bloomers it would look really cute.  I didn't notice the dots not lining up but a sash would look cute too.  



Granna4679 said:


> I didn't get around to posting these after Christmas.  My granddaughters got EVERYTHING Barbie for Christmas (I think between everyone, they racked up!)...Barbie house, car, plane, swimming pool, tote bags, Barbie dolls, horse, you name it.....SO...I felt they should have Barbie dresses as well...I think they loved them. This is not the best picture but getting them to both stand still at the same time is not an easy task.


Love the Barbie dresses.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.


I too feel like I am "meeting" a superstar.    Why do little girls think it is OK to grow up?  This little dress is so cute, love the applique too.  Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> I have a re-positionable hoop for my 4x4 embroidery machine and I do like it. It is great if you want to add a saying or name under your design. When I made our MVMCP shirts I did the Santa Head and then just repositioned it and add the saying "Very Merry Christmouse" without rehopping the shirt.



Thanks for the reply.  I just ordered the Famous 770 from Amazon and the website suggested add-ons, so I ordered four additional hoops including the repositionable hoop. My husband's out of town this week so I should have paid extra for expedited shipping so I could play while the cat's away, but I didn't so it won't arrive until next week. 



karebear23 said:


> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Very nice.


jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



I love Eeyore -- the "real" guy and your applique.  That will be perfect for Crystal Palace.  (I've made the puffed French toast from Crystal Palace a couple times to rave reviews.  If you like it, check out the cooking thread for the recipe.)



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)



I always hate to agree with something that means more work, but I see what you mean about the sash covering up where the two fabrics join, so I do think it would look nice.



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...75% done with first Feliz tonight...at least all the ruffles are done on that one (and from that you know that the assembly line idea fell through...I couldn't wait to make the dress completely).LOL
> 
> I didn't get around to posting these after Christmas.  My granddaughters got EVERYTHING Barbie for Christmas (I think between everyone, they racked up!)...Barbie house, car, plane, swimming pool, tote bags, Barbie dolls, horse, you name it.....SO...I felt they should have Barbie dresses as well...I think they loved them. This is not the best picture but getting them to both stand still at the same time is not an easy task.



Wow.  It's hard for me to think that some day I may be a "granna" and might be making pink things or Barbie things or American Girl things.  I love those dresses -- and the models



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.



You're right, a legend in his own time.  I come across your posts from time to time when I'm searching something.  

It's snowing in upstate New York.  Schools have been canceled.  Gonna sew.


----------



## cogero

DH is shoveling with our new power shovel. I need to get the kids occupied. it has been a rough morning.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



Hey Tom!  I remember you!  We are some of the origional members from the very first very LONG thread!  Way back in the day when it took forever to download all of our stuff.  Then they shortened threads here on the DIS.  Anyway, not only do I remember you, but my daughter is FINALLY wearing one of your creations that we bought indirectly from you.  The Snow White twirl.  It finally fits and my DD is wearing it on our trip the last week of January.  Funny how timing works huh?  I'm hardly on here any more myself.  Do YOU remember ME???

Regardless, the little dress is sweet, and your fabric collection is a great background for the picture.  Very sweet and thoughtful present from your wife!  Enjoy it!


----------



## tricia

karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



Welcome, and very cute dresses.



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



Awesome, of course she likes it, I would too.



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



You are doing so well, great job.  And I didn't even notice that the dots did not line up.



Granna4679 said:


>



Those are awesome, love the fabric combinations, the Vida is great for that.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



Beautiful Tom.  Congrats on the new machine, they're fun, aren't they?



DMGeurts said:


> Yay... I've always wondered if the phrase "ladies and Tom" was somewhat mythical...  it's nice to finally "meet" you.    You do gorgeous work!!!  I love this dress - the bloomers are adorable and I love the embroidery!
> 
> D~


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NiniMorris said:


> Not 100% sure this is appropriate to post here...but I was wondering.  Did anyone else notice that Maya's mom (a former Wish tripper that we lost) is going to be an intern at DISNEY!  How exciting for her!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, totally appropriate and I started to tear when I read this. I still think of her ALL the time. I'm so happy to hear she's doing this- a fresh start with a company like Disney- I will be praying it's a big success for her! She deserves it!



aboveH20 said:


> That's precious, and at her age done out of love.  Great story.  You've gotta print out your post and hang it by your sewing machine.


Oh yes- Sophie actually already has a dress i made just for her- she is addicted to only wearing dresses. Sadly, I have never seen her wear it to school- I asked her Mom if she still wore t and she said she uses it to play in at home. 


karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .


I love these! Both are sweet and you did a nice job! thanks for sharing!!!!!!


ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?


I think a white slip with some eyelet lace on the bottom just peeking out would be cute, and I like either with or without, but I think a petti will slightly less poof- so that your hem hangs without being too pushed out.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



How cute! Nice to see you post over here! Everybody loves to see your talent!

Okay Teresa- here goes.
Here is the gumball dress (photo from last year)




she did not wear a petti with it Monday, and she's taller now- it needs an underskirt pretty soon 
and here is the dress I made Sophie (they had a Circus and the K-3 kids were clowns, but Sophie didn't want to wear pants- so this was a "circus dress"




back




pattern for both dresses- CarlaC Stripwork jumper combined with the Peek A Boo Skirt from YCMT


----------



## vester

HI all. 

I'm a lurker.  An addicted lurker.   And I Have to first of all say thank you.  It is because of you that last May I made my daughter 3 sundresses, a Mickey pillowcase dress, a Snow White shirt, twirl skirts, matching shirts for all of us, and a gorgeous Cinderella dress (if I do say so myself).  I promise to post pictures soon.  But, I wanted to say thank you for the inspiration and advice you were giving someone you didnt even know!  

We are now planning another trip, and so I'm firing up the sewing maching again.  This time I would like to do some Mickey appliques on shirts. 

However, I dont have an embroidery machine.  I dont really want to do any iron ons but wondered if any of you have ever seen a Disney Font Embroidered Alphabet that I could iron on instead of paying someone to embroider our names, if that makes sense?

Or, I could use my cricut to cut out the Disney font in fabric, and then I could satin stitch it, but wouldnt that be almost impossible to do?  

Let me know your thoughts as to how to get the names on these shirts.  

Thanks again, and I promise I'll post pics.  They are all because of you!  

Vester


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I was just remembering a year ago today was the tragic earthquake in Haiti. Hugs to all those who lost a loved one, I know they are greatly missed.

Also a reminder that we are going our blankets for the Haitian orphanage project and you can sign up over on the Big Give boards. All it takes is 1/2 yard of fleece, edged how ever you want. The orphanage will house 66 children at a time, and so far we have enough blankets signed up for to cover 1 round of children plus a bit more. If you have signed up, thanks so much - this means alot to our dear friend, and will mean alot to the children. If you haven't signed up - come on over!!!! Its a project that everyone can help with including your children!!! Its amazing what we can do if we all pull together!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

teresajoy said:


> I like it with the petti. I think a sash will be really cute with it too and the bloomers!


Thanks so much 



Granna4679 said:


> I like it both ways!  I think the sash and bloomers will be adorable.


Thank you  I adore the barbie vidas! 



visitingapril09 said:


> Without and she is just beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much she was looking a hot mess in the pic  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.


Amazing as always Tom! Is there a place that breaks down how to do the bloomers in the easy fit pattern? That is what I was thinking of using for the ones I wanted to make for EE. 



DMGeurts said:


> I like it with out.... but I think the bloomers would make a perfect touch under it!


Thanks so much  



babynala said:


> This dress is soooo cute and so is your daughter.  I like it with the petti but I think without the petti and the bloomers it would look really cute.  I didn't notice the dots not lining up but a sash would look cute too.


Thank you I am leaning ot a less full petti and bloomers lol. 



aboveH20 said:


> I always hate to agree with something that means more work, but I see what you mean about the sash covering up where the two fabrics join, so I do think it would look nice.


Ya I am not sure how I would have avoided it because of the gathers. I was really careful on the sides when I saw that I was like ugh I did not think this through lol. 



tricia said:


> You are doing so well, great job.  And I didn't even notice that the dots did not line up.



Thank you 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think a white slip with some eyelet lace on the bottom just peeking out would be cute, and I like either with or without, but I think a petti will slightly less poof- so that your hem hangs without being too pushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattern for both dresses- CarlaC Stripwork jumper combined with the Peek A Boo Skirt from YCMT


That is what I was thinking I am just not sure where to find one. I wonder if eyelet lace on the under part of the skirt and on the bloomers would be overkill? 
The dresses are FABULOUS! 



vester said:


> HI all.
> 
> I'm a lurker.  An addicted lurker.   And I Have to first of all say thank you.  It is because of you that last May I made my daughter 3 sundresses, a Mickey pillowcase dress, a Snow White shirt, twirl skirts, matching shirts for all of us, and a gorgeous Cinderella dress (if I do say so myself).  I promise to post pictures soon.  But, I wanted to say thank you for the inspiration and advice you were giving someone you didnt even know!
> 
> We are now planning another trip, and so I'm firing up the sewing maching again.  This time I would like to do some Mickey appliques on shirts.
> 
> However, I dont have an embroidery machine.  I dont really want to do any iron ons but wondered if any of you have ever seen a Disney Font Embroidered Alphabet that I could iron on instead of paying someone to embroider our names, if that makes sense?
> 
> Or, I could use my cricut to cut out the Disney font in fabric, and then I could satin stitch it, but wouldnt that be almost impossible to do?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts as to how to get the names on these shirts.
> 
> Thanks again, and I promise I'll post pics.  They are all because of you!
> 
> Vester


I would think you will be surprised on how easy it is to do give it a try  I love doing it myself. The mickey heads are definitely fairly quick to do once you get the hang of it. 
I do not have an embroidery machine but my understanding is it is not really cut out before they put it in the machine you trim away fabric after.


----------



## RMAMom

I'm in trouble!!!! My sister is taking her family to Disney for the week and I promised my nieces T-Shirts. The oldest loves Marie and I told her I could do it because I know I have seen someone with a Marie design. My problem is that I cant remember where it was and I can't find it. I have searched and searched. Does anyone know where I can find one? I really, really, don't want to tell her that I can't give her what she asked for. Heather Sue doesn't have it and I have searched Etsy a couple of different way with no luck.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was just remembering a year ago today was the tragic earthquake in Haiti. Hugs to all those who lost a loved one, I know they are greatly missed.
> 
> Also a reminder that we are going our blankets for the Haitian orphanage project and you can sign up over on the Big Give boards. All it takes is 1/2 yard of fleece, edged how ever you want. The orphanage will house 66 children at a time, and so far we have enough blankets signed up for to cover 1 round of children plus a bit more. If you have signed up, thanks so much - this means alot to our dear friend, and will mean alot to the children. If you haven't signed up - come on over!!!! Its a project that everyone can help with including your children!!! Its amazing what we can do if we all pull together!!



I had no idea, thanks for posting this, I'll head over and sign up. Last year I made the dolls for Haiti that Carla had on her blog. It was so rewarding, I am sorry that a year later they are still in dire need in Haiti.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey Tom!  I remember you!  We are some of the origional members from the very first very LONG thread!  Way back in the day when it took forever to download all of our stuff.  Then they shortened threads here on the DIS.  Anyway, not only do I remember you, but my daughter is FINALLY wearing one of your creations that we bought indirectly from you.  The Snow White twirl.  It finally fits and my DD is wearing it on our trip the last week of January.  Funny how timing works huh?  I'm hardly on here any more myself.  Do YOU remember ME???
> 
> Regardless, the little dress is sweet, and your fabric collection is a great background for the picture.  Very sweet and thoughtful present from your wife!  Enjoy it!


Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
Thanks for everyone's comments! 
Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!  






Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks so much :
> 
> Amazing as always Tom! Is there a place that breaks down how to do the bloomers in the easy fit pattern? That is what I was thinking of using for the ones I wanted to make for EE.



I just saw this.  I just eyeball how short I wanted them to be and used elastic in the hem. For these, because I was being lazy, I just sewed 1/4" elastic to the inside stretching it as much as I could before sewing it down.  You could always do a casing made out of single fold bias tape and then insert your elastic there too.


----------



## ellenbenny

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!



Absolutely gorgeous!  Great to "see" you here.  A legend, to be sure!


----------



## RMAMom

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I just saw this.  I just eyeball how short I wanted them to be and used elastic in the hem. For these, because I was being lazy, I just sewed 1/4" elastic to the inside stretching it as much as I could before sewing it down.  You could always do a casing made out of single fold bias tape and then insert your elastic there too.



Thats what I did, I made a casing with bias tape. I am not sure how well this will show up. I afraid I didn't get a very good picture. I just eyeballed where I wanted it and sewed in the casing.






[/IMG]


 Hi Tom, it's nice to hear from you!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



Tom, Your outfits are amazing!! I am really in love with that fabric store in the background!! So, what is LeighAnn into wearing these days?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

SallyfromDE said:


> I am really in love with that fabric store in the background!!



Ditto! I only thought I had a lot of fabric, haha! I might just have to try organizing all my stuff like that... right now everything is crammed into bins and plastic drawer units etc. I spend half my time trying to find things!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

SallyfromDE said:


> Tom, Your outfits are amazing!! I am really in love with that fabric store in the background!! So, what is LeighAnn into wearing these days?



I used to have bins of fabric, unorganized.  I couldn't find anything either.  lol!  Oh, and that is just part of what I have.  I have a cabinet too, with lots of other fabrics.  Mostly new purchases!  

Leighanna is into wearing appliqued T's right now.  She will occasionally wear a dress that I made for special events.  She still loves to twirl, ruffles, and ribbons!  I can't believe that my baby is almost 9.


----------



## babynala

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I just ordered the Famous 770 from Amazon and the website suggested add-ons, so I ordered four additional hoops including the repositionable hoop. My husband's out of town this week so I should have paid extra for expedited shipping so I could play while the cat's away, but I didn't so it won't arrive until next week.


Congrats on the new machine.  You will have to let us all know how the repositionable hoop works.



cogero said:


> DH is shoveling with our new power shovel. I need to get the kids occupied. it has been a rough morning.


Ugh! Hope the rest of your day went better then the morning.  



vester said:


> HI all.
> 
> I'm a lurker.  An addicted lurker.   However, I dont have an embroidery machine.  I dont really want to do any iron ons but wondered if any of you have ever seen a Disney Font Embroidered Alphabet that I could iron on instead of paying someone to embroider our names, if that makes sense?
> 
> Or, I could use my cricut to cut out the Disney font in fabric, and then I could satin stitch it, but wouldnt that be almost impossible to do?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts as to how to get the names on these shirts.
> 
> Thanks again, and I promise I'll post pics.  They are all because of you!
> 
> Vester


I'm not exactly sure what would be the best method for this.  Do they have long names?  I think the Disney font would be hard to sew on unless the letters were pretty big.  Depending on how big you need the letters you might be able to glue them onto the shirt with fabric glue but I wouldn't suggest that you wash the shirt after you glue it.  Could you just put a printed version of the letters inside the shrit and trace them with a fabric marker?  Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Tween outfit!  DD's friend came over this afternoon (who by the way has never been to DW) and looked at the outfit and said, "you aren't really going to wear that, are you?"  And she replied, "Of course I am, I'm a Disney Dork and proud of it!"  That's my girl!!!!




vester said:


> HI all.
> 
> I'm a lurker.  An addicted lurker.   And I Have to first of all say thank you.  It is because of you that last May I made my daughter 3 sundresses, a Mickey pillowcase dress, a Snow White shirt, twirl skirts, matching shirts for all of us, and a gorgeous Cinderella dress (if I do say so myself).  I promise to post pictures soon.  But, I wanted to say thank you for the inspiration and advice you were giving someone you didnt even know!
> 
> We are now planning another trip, and so I'm firing up the sewing maching again.  This time I would like to do some Mickey appliques on shirts.
> 
> However, I dont have an embroidery machine.  I dont really want to do any iron ons but wondered if any of you have ever seen a Disney Font Embroidered Alphabet that I could iron on instead of paying someone to embroider our names, if that makes sense?
> 
> Or, I could use my cricut to cut out the Disney font in fabric, and then I could satin stitch it, but wouldnt that be almost impossible to do?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts as to how to get the names on these shirts.
> 
> Thanks again, and I promise I'll post pics.  They are all because of you!
> 
> Vester



Not having an embroidery machine either, I am left with the same dilemma.  For our cruise, I did our Fish Extenders using the Walt font appliqued on the pockets.  Each letter is 1.25 inches tall and the name "Chris" from end to end is 5.25 inches.  Would totally work on a shirt as long as you don't have super long names.









PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!



Adorable dresses!  Glad to see you 'round these parts again.  Oh, and I am having such fabric envy.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


>


Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! The girls and the dresses!! Yep, I may need to get me that pattern yet! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



 TOM!!!! Hello there! It's so great to see you around here again! I love this little dress! And, congrats on the embroidery machine! What kind did you get?



DMGeurts said:


> Yay... I've always wondered if the phrase "ladies and Tom" was somewhat mythical...
> 
> D~


That just made me laugh!!!! See! We TOLD you he was real! 


cogero said:


> DH is shoveling with our new power shovel. I need to get the kids occupied. it has been a rough morning.


I'm sorry you are having a bad morning. I hope everything is ok. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Hey Tom!  I remember you!  We are some of the origional members from the very first very LONG thread!  Way back in the day when it took forever to download all of our stuff.  Then they shortened threads here on the DIS.  Anyway, not only do I remember you, but my daughter is FINALLY wearing one of your creations that we bought indirectly from you.  The Snow White twirl.  It finally fits and my DD is wearing it on our trip the last week of January.  Funny how timing works huh?  I'm hardly on here any more myself.  Do YOU remember ME???
> 
> Regardless, the little dress is sweet, and your fabric collection is a great background for the picture.  Very sweet and thoughtful present from your wife!  Enjoy it!



Hi Maureen! We have a Tom original too. I bought the Alice dress he made. Lydia loves it, but she has outgrown it! I was wondering how much I can get on a resell of a "Legendary Tom Original" 

Will you post pictures of Audrey in the outfit?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay Teresa- here goes.
> Here is the gumball dress (photo from last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did not wear a petti with it Monday, and she's taller now- it needs an underskirt pretty soon
> and here is the dress I made Sophie (they had a Circus and the K-3 kids were clowns, but Sophie didn't want to wear pants- so this was a "circus dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattern for both dresses- CarlaC Stripwork jumper combined with the Peek A Boo Skirt from YCMT



Thank you!!! I just LOVE that dress!!! 
And, I remember the circus one! I love that one too. That was so sweet of you to make for the little girl! I wonder why she doesn't let her wear it to school??



vester said:


> HI all.
> 
> I'm a lurker.  An addicted lurker.   And I Have to first of all say thank you.  It is because of you that last May I made my daughter 3 sundresses, a Mickey pillowcase dress, a Snow White shirt, twirl skirts, matching shirts for all of us, and a gorgeous Cinderella dress (if I do say so myself).  I promise to post pictures soon.  But, I wanted to say thank you for the inspiration and advice you were giving someone you didnt even know!
> 
> We are now planning another trip, and so I'm firing up the sewing maching again.  This time I would like to do some Mickey appliques on shirts.
> 
> 
> Vester



When were you there in May? I am just wondering if I saw you at all. We were there then too. I can't wait to see your pictures! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Thank you I am leaning ot a less full petti and bloomers lol.
> 
> 
> That is what I was thinking I am just not sure where to find one. I wonder if eyelet lace on the under part of the skirt and on the bloomers would be overkill?



Under dresses, I have my girls wear a petti without the fluff. It has lace on the bottom edge, so you don't get that ridge look that the fluff can give under things. They are cheaper than the regular pettis too. PM for more info. When the petti sticks out from under the skirt, I like the ones with fluff. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!


I love those outfits! Very cute! Did you make them for Amber?



RMAMom said:


> Thats what I did, I made a casing with bias tape. I am not sure how well this will show up. I afraid I didn't get a very good picture. I just eyeballed where I wanted it and sewed in the casing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Hi Tom, it's nice to hear from you!


She is so cute!!! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Ditto! I only thought I had a lot of fabric, haha! I might just have to try organizing all my stuff like that... right now everything is crammed into bins and plastic drawer units etc. I spend half my time trying to find things!


I need to organize mine too. Brian has a shelf that, in my opinion, he doesn't need. He doesn't agree though and hasn't let me use it yet. I think I'll slowly work my fabric stash onto it! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I used to have bins of fabric, unorganized.  I couldn't find anything either.  lol!  Oh, and that is just part of what I have.  I have a cabinet too, with lots of other fabrics.  Mostly new purchases!
> 
> Leighanna is into wearing appliqued T's right now.  She will occasionally wear a dress that I made for special events.  She still loves to twirl, ruffles, and ribbons!  I can't believe that my baby is almost 9.



NINE??? How can that be? She just started kindergarten!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Hi Maureen! We have a Tom original too. I bought the Alice dress he made. Lydia loves it, but she has outgrown it! I was wondering how much I can get on a resell of a "Legendary Tom Original"
> 
> Will you post pictures of Audrey in the outfit?



Teresa, I don't remember the Alice dress...Want to share?  I haven't posted pictures of Audrey in ages have I?  How about I promise to post a picture of her in the notorious Tom twirl Snow White when we get back from our vacation.  A "Modeled Tom" in early February!


----------



## vester

Is that a satin stitch you did around the Disney Letters? 

And we were at Disney May 14-24 I think ??? Last year.  

Vester


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa, I don't remember the Alice dress...Want to share?  I haven't posted pictures of Audrey in ages have I?  How about I promise to post a picture of her in the notorious Tom twirl Snow White when we get back from our vacation.  A "Modeled Tom" in early February!


Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.  









Teresa, I got the Brother PE770 embroidery machine.  So far, I really love it!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I used to have bins of fabric, unorganized.  I couldn't find anything either.  lol!  Oh, and that is just part of what I have.  I have a cabinet too, with lots of other fabrics.  Mostly new purchases!
> 
> Leighanna is into wearing appliqued T's right now.  She will occasionally wear a dress that I made for special events.  She still loves to twirl, ruffles, and ribbons!  I can't believe that my baby is almost 9.



Want to trade? I am staring at 10 in a few months


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

livndisney said:


> Want to trade? I am staring at 10 in a few months



Yikes!  Miss Leigh was just talking about Miss M tonight at dinner.  She really misses her and wants to see her again, soon!

We are looking at March for a quick trip.  No definite plans yet, though.


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> Not having an embroidery machine either, I am left with the same dilemma.  For our cruise, I did our Fish Extenders using the Walt font appliqued on the pockets.  Each letter is 1.25 inches tall and the name "Chris" from end to end is 5.25 inches.  Would totally work on a shirt as long as you don't have super long names.



Nice work.  I'm not sure if it was my machine or me (I have a guess but I'm not telling) but I didn't have much luck with hand applique.  



teresajoy said:


> I need to organize mine too. Brian has a shelf that, in my opinion, he doesn't need. He doesn't agree though and hasn't let me use it yet. I think I'll slowly work my fabric stash onto it!



  Good plan.


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Yikes!  Miss Leigh was just talking about Miss M tonight at dinner.  She really misses her and wants to see her again, soon!
> 
> We are looking at March for a quick trip.  No definite plans yet, though.



M would be thrilled! Her birthday is in March LOL.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack 

Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!





Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)






Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!






Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!  





The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.






Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.


----------



## RMAMom

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



You have a beautiful family and your customs look great! I'm glad you had a good time in spite of the cold.


----------



## weluvdizne

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



Love all the outfits.  You sure spent a lot of time at your sewing machine!  All of your grandkids are adorable.  Thanks for sharing the pix.  Looks like you had a fun trip, even if it was cold


----------



## ellenbenny

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



Absolutely beautiful, both the clothes and the kids!! We may have been there the same week, or at least close, and we froze some of the week too!  I love the ruffle butt feliz dresses, that looks like a ton of work, but oh so worth it to see the results.  Great job!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!



LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!  Are the Mickey and Minnie appliques or printed fabric?  I just love these colors together, nice work! 



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



Lovely outfits!!  I just love those back ruffles on your dress!!  I'm getting my engine warmed up to do some Disney sewing myself!!    The trip isn't till November, but at the rate I sew I should get done just in time


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.


Adorable dress!  

So great to see you!  Great Christmas gift!

I'm very envious of your fabric organization!  I need to get mine under control and I don't even have all that much.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.
> 
> Also I am interested in what sort of shoes I should be looking in to.  I have made flip flops with fabric scraps looped around the top before but was wondering what others do.
> 
> The girls still don't know we are going... I am planning to start Disney nights next weekend.



I love the idea of doing each outfit in a different color.  So neat! As for names on clothing, I think it would be neat to have one set of matching shirts with everyone's name on it.  I thought of doing it this year but don't have the time!

I personally wouldn't wear flip flops to disney due to all the walking.  I like my crocs or tennis shoes.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So after some dedicated time yesterday and and a couple hours today (I am just not a fast sewer!) I have something to post.
> I didn't care for it when I had her try it on pre-sash, but like it much better with sash. It's also supposed to have another layer- a white skirt with ruffle peeking out, I bought the fabric today but decided not to sew it in to the skirt, but make it as a seperate that can be put under different dresses.
> 
> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...



I love the way that dress came out. The sash really adds to it!  And love that little one!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love that dress!  So pretty!  And all those great ruffles. Sara Beth told me the other day that she doesn't want any ruffles on her new dress. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well like everyone I have been busy over the holidays. Here finally are a few pictures of the outfits I have done.
> The girls Christmas one you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in the process of finishing an extra girl/doll set  and 2 aprons. And a few more shirts. Taking my machine in for service/cleaning before we leave for WDW so I won't miss it. Then will start doing some more projects to have some RTG stuff for etsy/craft fairs.
> And my sewing has paid off because I made enough to buy my iPhone 32gb without putting it onthe credit card! WOOHOO!!!



Love all the outfits!  The matching pjs with doll pjs are great!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

karebear23 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
> I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!
> 
> Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .



I love the dresses!  Welcome to the thread!  Glad you found us!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



The outfit came out great!  DD15 really doesn't wear much anymore that I make, but she would wear that.



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



I love that minnie dress!  Came out great.  I like it with the petti, but my dd would get annoyed at it after a while.



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...75% done with first Feliz tonight...at least all the ruffles are done on that one (and from that you know that the assembly line idea fell through...I couldn't wait to make the dress completely).LOL



Thos barbie vidas are so cute!  I love the material you choose!
I too am working on completing my first feliz.  We aren't doing ruffles because Sara Beth nixed them!  Can't wait to see yours!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.



Hey tom!  I haven't been on here much either, but I spend so much time on Facebook that I see everyone there?
The minnie dress is too cute!  i can't believe you just now got an embroidery machine!  Maybe it is time for me to get one!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!



Thos came out soo cute! Love the matching bottoms!
Just tonight, I took apart Sara Beth's patchwork dress that I used the bandana from...not sure if I was the first to use the bandana...She has had that dress for a few years now.  Gonna repurpose it and made a larger bodice and add a ruffle so she gets a few more years out of it!



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



Love all the outfits!  Holy butt ruffles!  Wish I could convince Sara Beth to have butt ruffles!  Love the bit family picture!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.


I can't get over how many feliz' you did!!
What a dedicated Grandmother!!!
I love the winnie the pooh themed dresses and I love that all the girls look like they are enjoying hem too!


----------



## NaeNae

RMAMom said:


> I'm in trouble!!!! My sister is taking her family to Disney for the week and I promised my nieces T-Shirts. The oldest loves Marie and I told her I could do it because I know I have seen someone with a Marie design. My problem is that I cant remember where it was and I can't find it. I have searched and searched. Does anyone know where I can find one? I really, really, don't want to tell her that I can't give her what she asked for. Heather Sue doesn't have it and I have searched Etsy a couple of different way with no luck.



I found Marie here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Digit...gitalByDesign/254830756187?v=app_135607783795


----------



## jeniamt

vester said:


> Is that a satin stitch you did around the Disney Letters?
> 
> And we were at Disney May 14-24 I think ??? Last year.
> 
> Vester



I wouldn't exactly call it a satin stitch.  Since I had so many to do... our family of 6 plus my parents and my grandmother... it was more of a tight zig-zag stitch.  I think that kind of stitch is more forgiving too.  With the satin stitch, you can see every little pause, hick-up, turn, etc.  This was way easier.



aboveH20 said:


> Nice work.  I'm not sure if it was my machine or me (I have a guess but I'm not telling) but I didn't have much luck with hand applique.



Thanks!  I use a lot of stabilizer!



GrammaBelle said:


>



WOW!!!!!  I can not imagine making that may Felizes.  You (and the dresses) are amazing.  And your granddaughter's hair!!!  How perfect in the Rapunzel dress!  I am only sorry you had to cover up your amazing creations due to the weather.  Looks like everyone enjoyed themselves anyway!

Speaking of weather... I am watching the weather forecast in Orlando like a hawk.  Brrr, its cold down there today.  Low of 32.  Please, please be warm when we arrive in 8 days.  Yikes, did I say 8 days???!!!!!  How will I be ready?  We still have Christmas up it will be packed away before we go.  Plus I really want to get a few more things sewn, need a pedicure, haircut & color, and need to work extra hours over the next week so I can take Friday off without actually taking leave.  I only work 16 hours a week but don't have any personal leave... teacher thing around here (ridiculous!)  But since I don't have a class, I am a Special Ed floater, I can be a little flexible with my hours... couldn't do it any other way with 4 kids.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...75% done with first Feliz tonight...at least all the ruffles are done on that one (and from that you know that the assembly line idea fell through...I couldn't wait to make the dress completely).LOL
> 
> I live in Houston too...maybe you would like to volunteer to gather for me??  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is great!  I am so happy for her! She has lots of special memories there.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread!  You will love it here!  Cute outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  I will be careful and take lots of breaks!
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute!  I love Eyeore!
> 
> 
> 
> I like it both ways!  I think the sash and bloomers will be adorable.
> 
> I didn't get around to posting these after Christmas.  My granddaughters got EVERYTHING Barbie for Christmas (I think between everyone, they racked up!)...Barbie house, car, plane, swimming pool, tote bags, Barbie dolls, horse, you name it.....SO...I felt they should have Barbie dresses as well...I think they loved them. This is not the best picture but getting them to both stand still at the same time is not an easy task.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I got the Brother PE770 embroidery machine.  So far, I really love it!




Love all of these!!!!  Great work ladies!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!


 Outfits are awesome. I have a custom made with that bandana I may have to give it new life 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I just saw this.  I just eyeball how short I wanted them to be and used elastic in the hem. For these, because I was being lazy, I just sewed 1/4" elastic to the inside stretching it as much as I could before sewing it down.  You could always do a casing made out of single fold bias tape and then insert your elastic there too.


Thanks so much Tom I will be trying it soon 



RMAMom said:


> Thats what I did, I made a casing with bias tape. I am not sure how well this will show up. I afraid I didn't get a very good picture. I just eyeballed where I wanted it and sewed in the casing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Thanks so much  it is on the short list to do 



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)


AMAZING! All of them are but Wow I can see why the woman begged you. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love that minnie dress!  Came out great.  I like it with the petti, but my dd would get annoyed at it after a while.


Thank you  With EE that is not a problem she would wear a petti all day anyday and sleep in it if possible. Shower her with glitter and a princess crown and she would probably think she was in heaven.


----------



## karebear23

GrammaBelle said:


>



Wow!  Thats a lot of dresses!!!  I love the back ruffles!  I'm sure the picture with them all twirling is fantastic!

I love the Rapunzel dress too. DD has been asking for one...I guess I need to hop on it!



jeniamt said:


> Speaking of weather... I am watching the weather forecast in Orlando like a hawk.  Brrr, its cold down there today.  Low of 32.  Please, please be warm when we arrive in 8 days.  Yikes, did I say 8 days???!!!!!  How will I be ready?  We still have Christmas up it will be packed away before we go.  Plus I really want to get a few more things sewn, need a pedicure, haircut & color, and need to work extra hours over the next week so I can take Friday off without actually taking leave.  I only work 16 hours a week but don't have any personal leave... teacher thing around here (ridiculous!)  But since I don't have a class, I am a Special Ed floater, I can be a little flexible with my hours... couldn't do it any other way with 4 kids.



Wow!  8 days how exciting !!!  
It is cold here in central FL now!  The termometer said it's 32 right now !!    I covered the well.  Heat is on and extra blankets tonight!!

I'm off to bed.  I have been working on an "Ariel" dress for DD's friends birthday.  Hopefully it will be done tomorrow!


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



I don't think I started posting when you were, but I surely know who you are!  I use your gathering method with the upholestery thread (not only does it work well, it lets me use up all the upholestery thread I accidentally bought!).  The dress is beautiful   I saw your items featured all over Mallory's Big Give as well!  I'm really in awe of your fabric collection though.  It's like having your own fabric shop at home.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was just remembering a year ago today was the tragic earthquake in Haiti. Hugs to all those who lost a loved one, I know they are greatly missed.
> 
> Also a reminder that we are going our blankets for the Haitian orphanage project and you can sign up over on the Big Give boards. All it takes is 1/2 yard of fleece, edged how ever you want. The orphanage will house 66 children at a time, and so far we have enough blankets signed up for to cover 1 round of children plus a bit more. If you have signed up, thanks so much - this means alot to our dear friend, and will mean alot to the children. If you haven't signed up - come on over!!!! Its a project that everyone can help with including your children!!! Its amazing what we can do if we all pull together!!



I second what Wendy says.  To those who haven't signed up, the fleece blankets are fun to make, very easy to do and the project is not at all time consuming.  It's very rewarding.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!


Lovely as well 



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third day was Magic Kingdom.  The sun poked through a little bit here, so once in a while the girls' dresses could be seen. We didn't go anywhere near the Rapunzel line, so my Rapunzel had no idea that her purple dress was the wrong color.  She loved it, and with her long, long hair she was perfect.  They all got so many comments from CMs and other park goers.  They didn't know how to react to the attention, when they'd been raised so well not to speak to strangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last day the girls were in striped shirts I had found at a Character Outlet in Las Vegas 2 years before our trip. Since it was our first day we could actually go without jackets part of the day, we adults wore our Animal Kingdom Mickey Head shirts.  Hollywood Studios--not the most interesting of parks to the kids, but since they knew it existed (I bought them travel books ahead of time) they were determined to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.


Beautiful clothes and I can't believe you were able to make so many awesome outfits.  I can't imagine how time consuming that was.  The AK set is my absolute favorite.

We were just the opposite with weather in Dec '09 -- I had to go to Target to buy us all swimsuits (didn't pack any -- thought it would be too cold).

Your granchildren are beautiful as well and I am so impressed how you can get such fabulous photos with 5 children at once.  I'm lucky if I can get one decent pic per year of my kids and I only have two!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear they had fun!  It is snowing here and looks like no chance of school tomorrow!  Wahoo!!!!
> 
> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.


I love the outfit!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?


I love the dress and I don't think it's too short.  I really like the bloomers look with the Minnie dot dresses though, so I think it would look cute if you went that route.  And for the record your dd's hair looks fine -- she's a cutie patootie!



Granna4679 said:


> I didn't get around to posting these after Christmas.  My granddaughters got EVERYTHING Barbie for Christmas (I think between everyone, they racked up!)...Barbie house, car, plane, swimming pool, tote bags, Barbie dolls, horse, you name it.....SO...I felt they should have Barbie dresses as well...I think they loved them. This is not the best picture but getting them to both stand still at the same time is not an easy task.


Your Barbie Vidas are fabulous!  I showed my dd some Barbie fabric at Joann's and she wasn't impressed   I need to show her your grandduaghter's outfits and maybe my dd will change her mind.


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!
> 
> I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.
> 
> DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.



 DD7 would love this.



ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



I like them both... so sorry I am no help.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.



The dress is adorable but I am drooling over all your fabric behind it.




aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I just ordered the Famous 770 from Amazon and the website suggested add-ons, so I ordered four additional hoops including the repositionable hoop. My husband's out of town this week so I should have paid extra for expedited shipping so I could play while the cat's away, but I didn't so it won't arrive until next week.
> 
> 
> It's snowing in upstate New York.  Schools have been canceled.  Gonna sew.



Congrats on your purchase. School was cancelled yesterday & today, but I have not had time to sew.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was just remembering a year ago today was the tragic earthquake in Haiti. Hugs to all those who lost a loved one, I know they are greatly missed.
> 
> Also a reminder that we are going our blankets for the Haitian orphanage project and you can sign up over on the Big Give boards. All it takes is 1/2 yard of fleece, edged how ever you want. The orphanage will house 66 children at a time, and so far we have enough blankets signed up for to cover 1 round of children plus a bit more. If you have signed up, thanks so much - this means alot to our dear friend, and will mean alot to the children. If you haven't signed up - come on over!!!! Its a project that everyone can help with including your children!!! Its amazing what we can do if we all pull together!!



There is a sale on fleece at Joanne's this week so I will be starting this project. Question though do I just order a 1/2 yard or should I buy a little bigger to take into consideration the finished edge?



RMAMom said:


> I'm in trouble!!!! My sister is taking her family to Disney for the week and I promised my nieces T-Shirts. The oldest loves Marie and I told her I could do it because I know I have seen someone with a Marie design. My problem is that I cant remember where it was and I can't find it. I have searched and searched. Does anyone know where I can find one? I really, really, don't want to tell her that I can't give her what she asked for. Heather Sue doesn't have it and I have searched Etsy a couple of different way with no luck.



I think I saw Maria by Digital By Design. Her shop is in Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?v=app_135607783795


----------



## Camping Griswalds

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I got the Brother PE770 embroidery machine.  So far, I really love it!



She is so beautiful Tom!  She totally looks like the real Alice!  Great dress too!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

GrammaBelle...I lost my quote!  Anyway, your feliz picture is awesome!  And like everyone else here, think your granddaughters long hair just screams "Tangled!"  My favorite though is the little boy in the camo.  This family has tons of hunters, and I never thought of camo (real camo) at Animal Kingdom...and its perfect!!


----------



## babynala

jeniamt said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Tween outfit!  DD's friend came over this afternoon (who by the way has never been to DW) and looked at the outfit and said, "you aren't really going to wear that, are you?"  And she replied, "Of course I am, I'm a Disney Dork and proud of it!"  That's my girl!!!!
> 
> Not having an embroidery machine either, I am left with the same dilemma.  For our cruise, I did our Fish Extenders using the Walt font appliqued on the pockets.  Each letter is 1.25 inches tall and the name "Chris" from end to end is 5.25 inches.  Would totally work on a shirt as long as you don't have super long names.


You have trained your daughter well.   Your disney font letters came out really nice.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I got the Brother PE770 embroidery machine.  So far, I really love it!


What a sweet little Alice.  Congrats on the new machine.  



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.


Wow, that is quite alot of sewing.  I love all the pictures of your family in their beautiful creations.  So many ruffles.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> The trip isn't till November, but at the rate I sew I should get done just in time


Sounds familiar



jeniamt said:


> Speaking of weather... I am watching the weather forecast in Orlando like a hawk.  Brrr, its cold down there today.  Low of 32.  Please, please be warm when we arrive in 8 days.  Yikes, did I say 8 days???!!!!!  How will I be ready?  We still have Christmas up it will be packed away before we go.  Plus I really want to get a few more things sewn, need a pedicure, haircut & color, and need to work extra hours over the next week so I can take Friday off without actually taking leave.  I only work 16 hours a week but don't have any personal leave... teacher thing around here (ridiculous!)  But since I don't have a class, I am a Special Ed floater, I can be a little flexible with my hours... couldn't do it any other way with 4 kids.


Hoping the weather warms up for your trip.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Thank you  With EE that is not a problem she would wear a petti all day anyday and sleep in it if possible. Shower her with glitter and a princess crown and she would probably think she was in heaven.






RMAMom said:


> Thats what I did, I made a casing with bias tape. I am not sure how well this will show up. I afraid I didn't get a very good picture. I just eyeballed where I wanted it and sewed in the casing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Hi Tom, it's nice to hear from you!


Such a cutie.


----------



## aboveH20

GrammaBelle said:


>



Wow.  Lot's of trips to the fabric store.  Lot's of sewing.  Lot's of compliments.  The dresses and grandchildren are beautiful!



miprender said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?v=app_135607783795[/url]



Mucho snow, huh? My older son and my car are in Rhode Island for the week.  I'm hoping he doesn't feel the need to drive around a lot.  He lives in NYC so doesn't drive much and doesn't have much experience driving in the snow.  Yesterday I probably spent equal amounts of time shoveling/snow blowing and sewing.  My husband picked a good week to be out of town.


----------



## tricia

GrammaBelle said:


> Second day was Epcot.  I loved these dresses the most.  I actually had a woman in the park beg me to take her email address so I could sew for her daughter.  Hah!!  Like 7 grandkids aren't enough for me!! (I also want to get involved in Big Gives this year)



Everything is beautiful, and I love the Feliz's.  Are there butt ruffles on all of them?  If so  that's a lot of ruffling.


----------



## babynala

Hi, I want to make a bag for my daughter's girl scout leader using some of the girl scout fabric.  She has a SLR camera and will also need to carry some paperwork and some other supplies.  I was thinking about doing a messenger bag as I have the Avilio pattern and have made a few of these for the Big Gives but I'm not sure it will be be big enough for her camera.  I was also hoping to leave some space on the outside of the bag where she can put her "fun patches" that she been collecting from the special events.  I don't want to cover all of the fabric with the fun patches or cut it up for ruffles because I purchased the retro fabric and I think she will really like the design.  I was going to get some coordinating fabric so the bag doesn't need to be all one print.  

I know there are TONS of bag patterns out there (I probably have quite a few of them saved on my computer) but I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern that might fit my needs.  Any other design suggestions would be appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks EVERYONE for all of the compliments on the Barbie dresses.  

Teresa - you should really buy that Vida pattern.  Aside from the butt ruffles (that are optional)...this is one of the easiest patterns I have ever used and you can do so much with it.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



That dress is adorable.  Congrats on the new machine!  I have had mine about 8 months now and my daughters say that I applique everything that stays still for any length of time 



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I just ordered the Famous 770 from Amazon and the website suggested add-ons, so I ordered four additional hoops including the repositionable hoop. My husband's out of town this week so I should have paid extra for expedited shipping so I could play while the cat's away, but I didn't so it won't arrive until next week.
> 
> Wow.  It's hard for me to think that some day I may be a "granna" and might be making pink things or Barbie things or American Girl things.  I love those dresses -- and the models



So happy you got to order your machine.  You will love it.  

Thanks for the compliment on the Barbie dresses.  And being a "granna" is the absolute best thing in the world.  There is nothing like waking up to a 3 yr old staring you in the face and when she sees you open your eyes, she immediately says "Granna, I love you!"  (like she was just waiting for you to wake up so she could tell you)  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I remember you and that dress!  I am so glad that you are able to use it now!  Too bad the fabric collection you see there is only part of what I have!  I am a total fabricaholic and I am not afraid to admit it!  lol!
> Thanks for everyone's comments!
> Here are a couple of more outfits that I have recently made.  Total CASE from the original Mickey bandanna outfit that was posted here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to finish a Big Give outfit that I am working on now!



Oh, I love these.  Did you applique the Mickey/Minnie?



jeniamt said:


> Not having an embroidery machine either, I am left with the same dilemma.  For our cruise, I did our Fish Extenders using the Walt font appliqued on the pockets.  Each letter is 1.25 inches tall and the name "Chris" from end to end is 5.25 inches.  Would totally work on a shirt as long as you don't have super long names.



Really good job but dumb question here...what do you use a Fish Extender on a cruise for?



GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, trying this again. Finally back to the thread after the trip to WDW the beginning of December with the 5 grandkids, followed by the holidays. I don't have very many good pictures yet; my daughter is the photographer and promised to send them "right away."  But with 5 kids, I cut her a little slack
> 
> Our first day was Animal Kingdom. These pictures are mostly taken at the condo, since Orlando was experiencing RECORD LOW temperatures the week we were there!! After the first day at the park, we went to WalMart for thermal underwear and tights!!



Precious children and love all the feliz dresses!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was just remembering a year ago today was the tragic earthquake in Haiti. Hugs to all those who lost a loved one, I know they are greatly missed.
> 
> Also a reminder that we are going our blankets for the Haitian orphanage project and you can sign up over on the Big Give boards. All it takes is 1/2 yard of fleece, edged how ever you want. The orphanage will house 66 children at a time, and so far we have enough blankets signed up for to cover 1 round of children plus a bit more. If you have signed up, thanks so much - this means alot to our dear friend, and will mean alot to the children. If you haven't signed up - come on over!!!! Its a project that everyone can help with including your children!!! Its amazing what we can do if we all pull together!!



thanks Wendy 

miprender - a 1/2 yard is enough, these are meant to be snuggle blankets, thank you for helping make our "wish" come true....

some of my scrapbooker peeps are going in on this two....our goal of 132 is almost met!!! to be able to have two blankets per child will be great, that way they will always have one when the other is being washed.

I can't thank you all enough for your help!


BTW - this thread is tough to keep up on, you all post as fast as your sewing machines.....I love all the beautiful dresses....I so miss the days when my Megan loved to "pin" in her dresses....


----------



## Adi12982

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Love this outfit! Love the different colors too! We are like that at our house each girl has her fav color - pink, purple & blue too! I do't put names on them becasue of hand me downs, the one and only exception is Evangeline's Princess & thh frog dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters name is Evangeline and since it is Ray's girlfriend it fits the dress anyway but it will not get passed on to anyone. That dress is hers & hers alone. I will end up making a dress for each girl -  a feliz with whatever special designs they would like. I digitized these except for Louis the alligater - that was Heathersue's. I just added a couple music notes. to bring in the pink color to that side.
> Otherwise I don't put their names on things. They do however wear a reminderband (rubber bracelet) that has Mommy's cell ***-***-**** imprinted on it that they know goes on before we leave NJ and comes off when we get home to NJ. just in case anyone gets lost.




I AM IN TOTAL LOVE with this dress!


----------



## tricia

Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.


Ok, that is just adorable.  I love adult things and this is a clever idea.  Super job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Grammabelle and Granna and momtojoicelynn,
I love all the girls in the dress and the Granna, the pink and black is just perfect. Mom the frogs are very creative, super job. Wow, you all are amazing.


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, I am ready to purchase my Brother 770!  I wanted to get some opinions though.  On the web there is one for $679 and then a package for $898.  The package includes the 15,000 designs grand slam CD, cap hoop and sock hoop.  I'm pretty sure I would use the cap and sock hoop, but was really planning on purchasing individual designs on the interet.  I had a Janome MC prior to this and that is what I did.  I found that most of the package software had designs that I probably wouldn't use.  I think I may be answering my own quesiton as I type this!  Any opinions are GREATLY appreciated though.  Also, any suggestions for additional accessories while I'm making the initial purchase?  
I'm so excited to get this to finish the outfits for our upcoming trip and then to be able to do the Big Give!!!

Also, what about the PED basic software?  Is it worth it?  like I said, I used to have a Janome and have already purchased many designs in the .sew format.  Is there a way that I could convert these .sew designs to .pes?

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I am ready to purchase my Brother 770!  I wanted to get some opinions though.  On the web there is one for $679 and then a package for $898.  The package includes the 15,000 designs grand slam CD, cap hoop and sock hoop.  I'm pretty sure I would use the cap and sock hoop, but was really planning on purchasing individual designs on the interet.  I had a Janome MC prior to this and that is what I did.  I found that most of the package software had designs that I probably wouldn't use.  I think I may be answering my own quesiton as I type this!  Any opinions are GREATLY appreciated though.  Also, any suggestions for additional accessories while I'm making the initial purchase?
> I'm so excited to get this to finish the outfits for our upcoming trip and then to be able to do the Big Give!!!
> 
> Also, what about the PED basic software?  Is it worth it?  like I said, I used to have a Janome and have already purchased many designs in the .sew format.  Is there a way that I could convert these .sew designs to .pes?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



Congratulations on your soon to be purchase of the 770.  I have had mine for a few weeks now, and it is getting a workout!  As far as the grand slam option, like you said, the designs are probably not ones that you would use anyway.  You can always purchase your hoops for the machine at allbrands.com.  It will be less expensive in the long run.
There are free design converters out there.  So you will be able to convert all your old .sew files into .pes files.  Here is one, for example.  Design converter.


----------



## NiniMorris

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I am ready to purchase my Brother 770!  I wanted to get some opinions though.  On the web there is one for $679 and then a package for $898.  The package includes the 15,000 designs grand slam CD, cap hoop and sock hoop.  I'm pretty sure I would use the cap and sock hoop, but was really planning on purchasing individual designs on the interet.  I had a Janome MC prior to this and that is what I did.  I found that most of the package software had designs that I probably wouldn't use.  I think I may be answering my own quesiton as I type this!  Any opinions are GREATLY appreciated though.  Also, any suggestions for additional accessories while I'm making the initial purchase?
> I'm so excited to get this to finish the outfits for our upcoming trip and then to be able to do the Big Give!!!
> 
> Also, what about the PED basic software?  Is it worth it?  like I said, I used to have a Janome and have already purchased many designs in the .sew format.  Is there a way that I could convert these .sew designs to .pes?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



I can't help you with the PED basic...but I have heard of a free program that is supposed to convert from one format to another.  I cannot attest to how well it works...but you might give it a try.


https://www.embroiderydesigns.com/c...60F05FFF510668BAB8EA9F306B71703ED11A06B7682D3

Boy...that sure is a long filename!  I can also tell you that of all the designs that came pre added to my machine ...I have only used the alphabets.  The rest are not what I am looking for.  

Nini


----------



## T-rox

Granna4679 said:


> try bowsandclothes.com  I bet she has them and if not, she is always willing to help.
> thank you! she had exactly what i was after ( and then some)


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi ladies, I'm hoping someone can help!  I'm working a few different projects right now!  I'm having an issue with my zig zag stiches on my appliques unraveling.  I had read somewhere that I didn't need to backstick. Then I read on one of the tutorials that I did.  So, I have been.  But, when I clip the threads it starts to unravel!  Help!  How do I prevent this!  I must be doing something wrong.  I'm trying to finish this outfit for my niece for her 1st bday!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

WOOHOO!!!! We are booked (again) for Disney World!!!!! I think this one is a keeper!!!

Going in May 5 nights at BWV and 2 @ AKV- jambo House!

And we will get to see the Flower and Garden Show which is one of my favorite things to see at WDW!!!

LOVE THE ADULT APRONS! THEY ARE AWESOME!

I am rearranging my bedroom at the moment- better get back to it!


----------



## T-rox

Okay Teresa- here goes.
Here is the gumball dress (photo from last year)




she did not wear a petti with it Monday, and she's taller now- it needs an underskirt pretty soon 
and here is the dress I made Sophie (they had a Circus and the K-3 kids were clowns, but Sophie didn't want to wear pants- so this was a "circus dress"




back




pattern for both dresses- CarlaC Stripwork jumper combined with the Peek A Boo Skirt from YCMT[/QUOTE]

wow. love the circus dress.


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba, i pm'd u. check ur pm's


----------



## T-rox

as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.

she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job on both projects! LUVVVVV the "dorothy" sparkle shoes!


----------



## VBAndrea

tanyaandallie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm hoping someone can help!  I'm working a few different projects right now!  I'm having an issue with my zig zag stiches on my appliques unraveling.  I had read somewhere that I didn't need to backstick. Then I read on one of the tutorials that I did.  So, I have been.  But, when I clip the threads it starts to unravel!  Help!  How do I prevent this!  I must be doing something wrong.  I'm trying to finish this outfit for my niece for her 1st bday!



WARNING: Prior to reading my reply please note that I am not at all an expert at hand appliqueing!

I backstitch at the beginning and then my zig zag satin stitch goes over that and covers it.  I also backstitch at the end.  It is mildly visible, but only if you look very closely.  One other thing I have done is dab a tiny bit of fabric glue at the end of my stitches so if you have a project already done that you haven't backstitched on you may want to try that.  If you dab it on from behind the glue isn't noticeable.


----------



## RMAMom

NaeNae said:


> I found Marie here:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Digit...gitalByDesign/254830756187?v=app_135607783795






miprender said:


> I think I saw Maria by Digital By Design. Her shop is in Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187?v=app_135607783795



Thank You! I ordered it and am so happy to be able to give Anna the shirt she ased for!



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love them!


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> Congrats on the new machine!  I have had mine about 8 months now and my daughters say that I applique everything that stays still for any length of time
> 
> 
> So happy you got to order your machine.  You will love it.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the Barbie dresses.  And being a "granna" is the absolute best thing in the world.  There is nothing like waking up to a 3 yr old staring you in the face and when she sees you open your eyes, she immediately says "Granna, I love you!"  (like she was just waiting for you to wake up so she could tell you)



I've had my sister's old machine for over 10 years and never used it as much as I thought I would -- of course it didn't do too much, either.  I have HIGH expectatins for 770!

Absolutely precious about your granddaughter waiting for you to wake up.  



tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.



As a faithful reader of *page 1* I can tell you that there are over a zillion apron patterns on teresa's wist link.  I love the ones you made and expecially the matching chef's hat.




heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I am ready to purchase my Brother 770!  I wanted to get some opinions though.  On the web there is one for $679 and then a package for $898.  The package includes the 15,000 designs grand slam CD, cap hoop and sock hoop.  I'm pretty sure I would use the cap and sock hoop, but was really planning on purchasing individual designs on the interet.  Thanks for any input!!!



I don't know if we ordered from the same site, but I opted to buy the additional four hoops for 99.99.  We've been having a discussion about the repositionable hoop, and it seems like it would be very helpful.  I read someone liked the smallest hoop for onesies, and also liked having additional hoops so she could hoop the next project while one was stitching.  My 2¢ for free  .



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl




Way to go.  I can't wait until mine arrives.  *----->Question.  . . I just finished cutting out my first patchwork skirt and am thinking about a lining/slip underneath.  Is the red I see peeking out from under the skirt a slip, and if so, how did you make it?*


----------



## MickeyBA

Hi all!

My name is Denise and about a million years ago I used to post here.  It was under a different user name that I have no clear memory of or the password so I made another.  Life got a little crazy and sewing got put on the back burner for a while.  I moved twice and I still don't have my sewing stuff unpacked, but my goal is to get it out tonight so that tomorrow I can sew sew sew!

I was wondering if any of you knew where I could find a printable 40% off coupon for Joann.  I can't find a current one anywhere in my house and I have plans to make Drew and her 6 AG dolls matching jammies for her birthday Sunday.  I cannot afford to by 6 doll outfits!  So this is some motivation for me!!!!

Thanks!  And I have really enjoyed digging through all of the creations I've missed over the last million years!


----------



## T-rox

Way to go.  I can't wait until mine arrives.  *----->Question.  . . I just finished cutting out my first patchwork skirt and am thinking about a lining/slip underneath.  Is the red I see peeking out from under the skirt a slip, and if so, how did you make it?*[/QUOTE]

i dont know how to answer you intelligently. so i will say this: it is a double layer twirl skirt,  the top stripe work layer is shorter with the vertical stripes, the underskirt is solid ( in this case) with a ruffle attached to the hem ( yes all I hand ruffle) the stripe layer and the underskirt layer are all attached at one time to the waist/yoke part , then u top stitch the seam allowance. hope this makes sense


----------



## aboveH20

T-rox said:


> Way to go.  I can't wait until mine arrives.  *----->Question.  . . I just finished cutting out my first patchwork skirt and am thinking about a lining/slip underneath.  Is the red I see peeking out from under the skirt a slip, and if so, how did you make it?*



i dont know how to answer you intelligently. so i will say this: it is a double layer twirl skirt,  the top stripe work layer is shorter with the vertical stripes, the underskirt is solid ( in this case) with a ruffle attached to the hem ( yes all I hand ruffle) the stripe layer and the underskirt layer are all attached at one time to the waist/yoke part , then u top stitch the seam allowance. hope this makes sense[/QUOTE]

Yup, got it.  That's how I was thinking of doing mine.  I just feel as though I keep reinventing the wheel.  Maybe I should have bought a pattern instead of thinking I could just figure it out.  Anyway, thank for the reply.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aboveH20 said:


> i dont know how to answer you intelligently. so i will say this: it is a double layer twirl skirt,  the top stripe work layer is shorter with the vertical stripes, the underskirt is solid ( in this case) with a ruffle attached to the hem ( yes all I hand ruffle) the stripe layer and the underskirt layer are all attached at one time to the waist/yoke part , then u top stitch the seam allowance. hope this makes sense



Yup, got it.  That's how I was thinking of doing mine.  I just feel as though I keep reinventing the wheel.  Maybe I should have bought a pattern instead of thinking I could just figure it out.  Anyway, thank for the reply.[/QUOTE]

You could easily make a seperate "skirt" aka slip simply by cutting a rectangle for your "yoke", fold over to insert elastic or use bias tape and then gather the skirt and attach. 
I plan to do this with that princess dress i just finished, the pattern called for a second layer of skirt to be attached to the bodice, but I like the idea of being able to use it for different dresses, so i will simply make it a seperate piece instead of attaching...
capiche?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need help!  I am making my first ever altered jeans.  I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs.  Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray.  Which one is better?  Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You did a great job!  I love that skirt!  it is so sparkly!  Don't you love how nice Heather's embrodery designs stitch up?



MickeyBA said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Denise and about a million years ago I used to post here.  It was under a different user name that I have no clear memory of or the password so I made another.  Life got a little crazy and sewing got put on the back burner for a while.  I moved twice and I still don't have my sewing stuff unpacked, but my goal is to get it out tonight so that tomorrow I can sew sew sew!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you knew where I could find a printable 40% off coupon for Joann.  I can't find a current one anywhere in my house and I have plans to make Drew and her 6 AG dolls matching jammies for her birthday Sunday.  I cannot afford to by 6 doll outfits!  So this is some motivation for me!!!!
> 
> Thanks!  And I have really enjoyed digging through all of the creations I've missed over the last million years!



Hey Denise..I can't seem to find any printable coupons.  But, my Joanns had a handful of this week's circulars and they had 40% off coupons. Why don't you stop by there and see if they have any.


----------



## AnnNan

GrammaBelle said:


> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



All beautiful - but your "Rapunzel" has such beautiful posture in that picture - just lovely! 

Can't wait to see the pic of all four twirling - how fun!

Has anybody done a vida or Feliz with all those great ruffles as a top with some sort of leggings?  Would that even work?  It seems like it would look really cute!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Im getting ready to post a new  BIG GIVE later tonight!!!! We are going to need some creative sewers for some big girl bibs (this family likes them the shape of 1/2 of a bandanna), a wheelchair bag and cool stuff like that!! There are 3 sisters!!! and 2 of them are all frilly and Khelsey is frilly but needs to wear pants/capri's (no skirts)!!!!!! This family will benefit greatly from the clothing we will send, as well as all our pixie dusters out there!

Here is our beautiful Khelsey!!!!





Khelsey with her Sisters!!





Mom and Dad are going too!!! I know alot of you have been following her PTR = http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658 and would like to help this sweet family out - this will be there first family vacation!!!!!!!!!! Keep checking the big give site tonight!!! Lets see who gets there first - lol!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.


Love your hat and the aprons! 



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm hoping someone can help!  I'm working a few different projects right now!  I'm having an issue with my zig zag stiches on my appliques unraveling.  I had read somewhere that I didn't need to backstick. Then I read on one of the tutorials that I did.  So, I have been.  But, when I clip the threads it starts to unravel!  Help!  How do I prevent this!  I must be doing something wrong.  I'm trying to finish this outfit for my niece for her 1st bday!


I have never backstitched on them so I am not sure? At least not when it is a close stitch usually do .4



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


how sweet ! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im getting ready to post a new  BIG GIVE later tonight!!!! We are going to need some creative sewers for some big girl bibs (this family likes them the shape of 1/2 of a bandanna), a wheelchair bag and cool stuff like that!! There are 3 sisters!!! and 2 of them are all frilly and Khelsey is frilly but needs to wear pants/capri's (no skirts)!!!!!! This family will benefit greatly from the clothing we will send, as well as all our pixie dusters out there!
> 
> Here is our beautiful Khelsey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khelsey with her Sisters!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and Dad are going too!!! I know alot of you have been following her PTR = http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658 and would like to help this sweet family out - this will be there first family vacation!!!!!!!!!! Keep checking the big give site tonight!!! Lets see who gets there first - lol!!!


 I am so glad they are going to be a big give !


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out! 




I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc. 




I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti. 




And without the toddler


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



That outfit is absolutely perfect, I love it, and your DD is just so cute!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler


SO adorable!!! Or as my DS(10) says "That's good.  Very, VERY good!"

I have that story book.  LOVE the green with it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



You know I love it


----------



## NiniMorris

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



LOL...I love a woman that knows her own mind!  She wants a petti and KNOWS it!


Nini


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> That outfit is absolutely perfect, I love it, and your DD is just so cute!!


Thank you so much  



lovesdumbo said:


> SO adorable!!! Or as my DS(10) says "That's good.  Very, VERY good!"
> 
> I have that story book.  LOVE the green with it!


Thanks I adore that green I am sick I just cut my last bit of it I have enough to make one more crush shirt and that is it. Things like this are not helping my fabric hording issues 



2cutekidz said:


> You know I love it


Thanks hun I could not have done it without your tutes 



NiniMorris said:


> LOL...I love a woman that knows her own mind!  She wants a petti and KNOWS it!
> Nini


Yes she knows what she wants she has a certain Diva quality already and she is only 2.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im getting ready to post a new  BIG GIVE later tonight!!!! We are going to need some creative sewers for some big girl bibs (this family likes them the shape of 1/2 of a bandanna), a wheelchair bag and cool stuff like that!! There are 3 sisters!!! and 2 of them are all frilly and Khelsey is frilly but needs to wear pants/capri's (no skirts)!!!!!! This family will benefit greatly from the clothing we will send, as well as all our pixie dusters out there!
> 
> Here is our beautiful Khelsey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khelsey with her Sisters!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and Dad are going too!!! I know alot of you have been following her PTR = http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658 and would like to help this sweet family out - this will be there first family vacation!!!!!!!!!! Keep checking the big give site tonight!!! Lets see who gets there first - lol!!!



just checked the Big Give site....its up and I was the first one to post  going to make autograph books for all three girls!!!


ms mckenna, such a cutie!!! love the outfit too!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



I absolutely LOVE this!!!  Very sharp!  Are those book panels in the skirt?  Do you have  the link to the tute you used handy?  I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  I just love this set.  Your daughter looks adorable.  Can't wait to see what else you make her!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

weluvdizne said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!!!  Very sharp!  Are those book panels in the skirt?  Do you have  the link to the tute you used handy?  I'd greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  I just love this set.  Your daughter looks adorable.  Can't wait to see what else you make her!!!



Thank you  I used one of Leslie's tutorials but there are a lot out there. http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html It is not for a story book panels but I just adapted it. I put 4 inch strips in between each panel but if I were to do it again which I am sure I will I would probably do 2 inch or none at all in between. It ended up being longer than the one that Leslie did I think this one ended up being like 115 hers is 84 inches. It just gives it more twirl if it is longer though. 
Oh and I cut at the edge of the books it looks fine if it is cut off some when you make your seams


----------



## ms_mckenna

mommy2mrb said:


> ms mckenna, such a cutie!!! love the outfit too!!!


Sorry missed you  Thanks


----------



## babynala

tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.


Love the aprons and of course, the chef hat.  What fun!



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


The jeans outfit came out really nice.  I'm impressed that you are embroidering on the leg of denim pants for your second project!!!!  The valentine's skirt is adorable and so is your DD.



MickeyBA said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Denise and about a million years ago I used to post here.  It was under a different user name that I have no clear memory of or the password so I made another.  Life got a little crazy and sewing got put on the back burner for a while.  I moved twice and I still don't have my sewing stuff unpacked, but my goal is to get it out tonight so that tomorrow I can sew sew sew!






ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!


LOVE this outfit.  Please, flood us with pictures.


----------



## billwendy

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



Man this is AWESOME!!! She looks adorable Callie!! The colors in the skirt are awesome and the shirt!! I want a squirt shirt too!!!!!!!


----------



## vester

ms_mckenna said:


> Thank you  I used one of Leslie's tutorials but there are a lot out there. http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html It is not for a story book panels but I just adapted it. I put 4 inch strips in between each panel but if I were to do it again which I am sure I will I would probably do 2 inch or none at all in between. It ended up being longer than the one that Leslie did I think this one ended up being like 115 hers is 84 inches. It just gives it more twirl if it is longer though.
> Oh and I cut at the edge of the books it looks fine if it is cut off some when you make your seams



Drool.....that is AWESOME!!!  i LOVE IT!!! How did you do the applique?  Did you cut that all yourself and then satin stitch it?  Where do you even find a pattern like that!?  Awesome!!!!!!!

Vester


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> Man this is AWESOME!!! She looks adorable Callie!! The colors in the skirt are awesome and the shirt!! I want a squirt shirt too!!!!!!!


Thanks Wendy I think squirt has seen his last hoo rah. I have to make a Crush for Jackson and am already dreading those spots lol. 



vester said:


> Drool.....that is AWESOME!!!  i LOVE IT!!! How did you do the applique?  Did you cut that all yourself and then satin stitch it?  Where do you even find a pattern like that!?  Awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> Vester


 
Thank you.  The applique was zig zag stitch set at .4 length and between 3 and 1 inch wide. I googled crush (who I was originally looking for) and saw a squirt coloring page so that is what I used. When I found that green in my bin I knew it would be living out the rest of it's life as a turtle lol.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im getting ready to post a new  BIG GIVE later tonight!!!! We are going to need some creative sewers for some big girl bibs (this family likes them the shape of 1/2 of a bandanna), a wheelchair bag and cool stuff like that!! There are 3 sisters!!! and 2 of them are all frilly and Khelsey is frilly but needs to wear pants/capri's (no skirts)!!!!!! This family will benefit greatly from the clothing we will send, as well as all our pixie dusters out there!
> 
> Here is our beautiful Khelsey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khelsey with her Sisters!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and Dad are going too!!! I know alot of you have been following her PTR = http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658 and would like to help this sweet family out - this will be there first family vacation!!!!!!!!!! Keep checking the big give site tonight!!! Lets see who gets there first - lol!!!


Wendy,
I have a commercial pattern for a wheelchair bag that should really be passed around for those who need it.  Just tell me where to send it.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,
> I have a commercial pattern for a wheelchair bag that should really be passed around for those who need it.  Just tell me where to send it.



April - so far, no one has signed up for the wheelchair bag...but thank you!


----------



## vester

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks Wendy I think squirt has seen his last hoo rah. I have to make a Crush for Jackson and am already dreading those spots lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  The applique was zig zag stitch set at .4 length and between 3 and 1 inch wide. I googled crush (who I was originally looking for) and saw a squirt coloring page so that is what I used. When I found that green in my bin I knew it would be living out the rest of it's life as a turtle lol.



Well, I hope you are happy with yourself.  Now, I have to completely steal this idea, and do it.  One more thing for me to do.    Lydia LOVED the Crush talk last time we went, she will LOVE this.  I'm sorry, but I have to steal the entire idea.  I hope you dont mind   Add it to the ever piling up list of things to do haha!  

Now if I could just figure out how to do Disney letters without having an embroidery machine!!!!!!

Vester


----------



## ms_mckenna

vester said:


> Well, I hope you are happy with yourself.  Now, I have to completely steal this idea, and do it.  One more thing for me to do.    Lydia LOVED the Crush talk last time we went, she will LOVE this.  I'm sorry, but I have to steal the entire idea.  I hope you dont mind   Add it to the ever piling up list of things to do haha!
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to do Disney letters without having an embroidery machine!!!!!!
> 
> Vester



LOL I do not mind at all  I cannot wait to see your version! 

Sigh good luck with the disney letters! Are you on FB with the rest of us? I think you might be able to find a little more info about someone who could help you over there.


----------



## erikawolf2004

First off I know I'm missing some people because I only went back a few pages and all I can say is there is some serious cuteness going on on here lately.  Love All the adorable dress and pj's that I saw in quotes but I didn't get back all the way to see the original post.



AnnNan said:


> Has anybody done a vida or Feliz with all those great ruffles as a top with some sort of leggings?  Would that even work?  It seems like it would look really cute!



My DD doesn't like tights, so I put leggings under all of her dresses, I think it is cute



ms_mckenna said:


>



This is one of the cutest outfits ever!!!



T-rox said:


> and here is the dress I made Sophie (they had a Circus and the K-3 kids were clowns, but Sophie didn't want to wear pants- so this was a "circus dress"



Both of these are soooo cute, especially the circus dress!!!




T-rox said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are both great, love the jeans!



tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.



Love it!!!



GrammaBelle said:


> These are all great...I can't imagine sewing for 4, 1 keeps me busy enough!  Looks like a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I did, I made a casing with bias tape. I am not sure how well this will show up. I afraid I didn't get a very good picture. I just eyeballed where I wanted it and sewed in the casing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Hi Tom, it's nice to hear from you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessLeighsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so lovely!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vester

ms_mckenna said:


> LOL I do not mind at all  I cannot wait to see your version!
> 
> Sigh good luck with the disney letters! Are you on FB with the rest of us? I think you might be able to find a little more info about someone who could help you over there.



haha - no - where are you on facebook!?!?!  Do I need more enablers for my addiction!?  

Vester


----------



## woodkins

AnnNan said:


> All beautiful - but your "Rapunzel" has such beautiful posture in that picture - just lovely!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pic of all four twirling - how fun!
> 
> Has anybody done a vida or Feliz with all those great ruffles as a top with some sort of leggings?  Would that even work?  It seems like it would look really cute!



This is a Vida I made for my dd that she wore as a tunic/dress with leggings. We went in Dec so I made it long enough that she could wear it as a dress, but also with leggings if it was chilly (which it was). She wore it again in Sept. as a sundress, so it got double duty.


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,
> I have a commercial pattern for a wheelchair bag that should really be passed around for those who need it.  Just tell me where to send it.





billwendy said:


> April - so far, no one has signed up for the wheelchair bag...but thank you!



I just signed up for the wheelchair bag and would love to see the pattern you have. I found a few tutorials online but I am open to any suggestion, patterns, comments etc.


----------



## RMAMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler


WOW! That is a great custom and a beautiful baby! She is going to get a lot of attention in Disney!


----------



## VBAndrea

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler


ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!!!!
I love the color combination -- that green is perfect.  And I love your applique.  And what great hair bows!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Reposting if case my post got lost!

Need help! I am making my first ever altered jeans. I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs. Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray. Which one is better? Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


>



I love how these turned out!  I love the fabric you chose too!  



T-rox said:


> Okay Teresa- here goes.
> Here is the gumball dress (photo from last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she did not wear a petti with it Monday, and she's taller now- it needs an underskirt pretty soon
> and here is the dress I made Sophie (they had a Circus and the K-3 kids were clowns, but Sophie didn't want to wear pants- so this was a "circus dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattern for both dresses- CarlaC Stripwork jumper combined with the Peek A Boo Skirt from YCMT



I love all of these dresses - cute, cute, cute....  



T-rox said:


> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl



Wow!!!  All of these turned out so awesome!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



Love, Love, Love this - the colors the detail - EVERYTHING about it is fantastic!!!!  Great job!  



ms_mckenna said:


> LOL I do not mind at all  I cannot wait to see your version!
> 
> Sigh good luck with the disney letters! Are you on FB with the rest of us? I think you might be able to find a little more info about someone who could help you over there.



I would love to find all of you on FB, as well!  



woodkins said:


> This is a Vida I made for my dd that she wore as a tunic/dress with leggings. We went in Dec so I made it long enough that she could wear it as a dress, but also with leggings if it was chilly (which it was). She wore it again in Sept. as a sundress, so it got double duty.



Ooooh, I like this one too!  I love the colors you chose - they go together so nicely.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


> Reposting if case my post got lost!
> 
> Need help! I am making my first ever altered jeans. I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs. Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray. Which one is better? Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!



I made a pair this last weekend, and I started out by just straight stitching.  By the time I was done, a few of my fabric pieces were starting to fray off - so I went back and zig-zagged everything.  I think some people might iron them on too, instead of sewing?  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

mommyof2princesses said:


> Reposting if case my post got lost!
> 
> Need help! I am making my first ever altered jeans. I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs. Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray. Which one is better? Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!



I've never done these, so I can't really help, but wanted to let you know that I read your question.


----------



## ellenbenny

I would love to friend more of you on facebook as well, search for me under Ellen Bennett and then look for the one with extra names in the middle and "Eastman Kodak Company" under my name.  Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Adi12982 said:


> I AM IN TOTAL LOVE with this dress!


Thank You - It is so far one of my favorites. Then again I keep saying that of all of them..... 


mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help!  I am making my first ever altered jeans.  I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs.  Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray.  Which one is better?  Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!
> I have not done this yet but will be trying it soon. I plan on opening the leg of the jeans and ironing on the stuff then zig zag stitching but we will see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Denise..I can't seem to find any printable coupons.  But, my Joanns had a handful of this week's circulars and they had 40% off coupons. Why don't you stop by there and see if they have any.



Just to let you all know if you don't already - since I recently got an iPhone I have been playing and Joanns has an app. You can keep digital coupons in it and show them to the cashier. SHe basically types in the coupon code and that's it. No more - "darn it, I forgot it at home!" I just used one yesterday with no problem.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ellenbenny said:


> I would love to friend more of you on facebook as well, search for me under Ellen Bennett and then look for the one with extra names in the middle and "Eastman Kodak Company" under my name.  Thanks!



Same here - Carol Frank, I also have a page for RubberDuckyRanch .


----------



## shefrn1

love the nemo twil dress.....and dd is cute too...sorry didn't quote!!!!


and I just wanna say that what you ladies do for 'the big give' is sooooo sweet....I'm practically in tears here in work as i'm reading this....it's all new to me as i'm semi new to the boards!!!!

hopefully i will be able to find some time and improve my skills so I can help you out....i would soooo do it!!

i am a very beginner sewer..if made a couple of quilts in the past but haven't done anything in a while......in fact I haven't used my machine since my kids were born 3 years ago.....but I picked up fabric for a tinkerbell twil skirt for DD and hopefully I'll remember how to thread my machine

if any of you guys have some super easy sewing patterns that i could make for 'the big give' i would certainly try to help you guys out.....I wonder if the bibs you were talking about would be easy IDK!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Tricia - love the aprons.  What a fun dinner theme.  What kind of group are you in that does themed dinners?  Sounds like a great way to get together.



T-rox said:


> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try bowsandclothes.com  I bet she has them and if not, she is always willing to help.
> thank you! she had exactly what i was after ( and then some)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great...I knew she would.  I find a lot of things I "need" on her website
> Be sure and post what you make!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!! We are booked (again) for Disney World!!!!! I think this one is a keeper!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay!  So happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> as promised, here is the second project i ever did on my pe 770 and 2nd ever embroidery in my life. a heather sue on old navy jeans and tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> didnt take a pic of her, she was terribly sick.
> 
> she is still sick in this pic but much improved.  this is my 3rd ever thing done on my pe 770, another heather sue. combined with a double layer striped twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the jeans and shirt but this skirt and shirt outfit is adorable!  The reds and pinks are just precious. I love how you added the silky to change up the textures too!  Your little one is soooo cute (even when she is sick).
> 
> 
> 
> ms_mckenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH my goodness!!  This is just soooooo cute!  I will add this to my list of to-do's too if/when I get to schedule another Disney trip in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting if case my post got lost!
> 
> Need help! I am making my first ever altered jeans. I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs. Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray. Which one is better? Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have made many many overalls and pants outfits.  My advise would be to straight stitch around it and then do a zig zag with a  tight stitch around or satin stitch.  But in order to hold it on long enough to keep it straight, I usually put heat bond on the back and attach.  It will keep it from slipping until you can sew and if you decide to reposition before sewing, you have the option there.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to find all of you on FB, as well!
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you go to FB and put in Disboutiquers on the search, there is a FB page.  There is a part where everyone listed their name and "also known as" on the site.  Mine is Anita Madden Shipman.  If you send a friend request, please tell me you are from Disboutiquers as I try not to "friend" anyone that I do not know but will OF COURSE "friend" my Disboutiquer buddies if I know that is where you are from.
Click to expand...


----------



## T-rox

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need help!  I am making my first ever altered jeans.  I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs.  Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray.  Which one is better?  Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!
> 
> 
> 1st of all, the first pair of jeans i did( candy land theme) i did not open the leg!live and learn. in retrospect I did it the difficult way. but i did iron on stablizer on the back of the candyland fabric piece i was going to attach to the jeans.then, i pinned the heck out of the candyland piece to the jeans. then i zigzagged, widest zigzag possible and shortest stich possible.  and I "appliqued" quite a few pieces on those jeans. here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## T-rox

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler


LOVE it. love it enough to case it. Great job


----------



## NiniMorris

shefrn1 said:


> love the nemo twil dress.....and dd is cute too...sorry didn't quote!!!!
> 
> 
> and I just wanna say that what you ladies do for 'the big give' is sooooo sweet....I'm practically in tears here in work as i'm reading this....it's all new to me as i'm semi new to the boards!!!!
> 
> hopefully i will be able to find some time and improve my skills so I can help you out....i would soooo do it!!
> 
> i am a very beginner sewer..if made a couple of quilts in the past but haven't done anything in a while......in fact I haven't used my machine since my kids were born 3 years ago.....but I picked up fabric for a tinkerbell twil skirt for DD and hopefully I'll remember how to thread my machine
> 
> if any of you guys have some super easy sewing patterns that i could make for 'the big give' i would certainly try to help you guys out.....I wonder if the bibs you were talking about would be easy IDK!!!!



The best easy sewing patterns are from YCMT...hands down!  Put CaralC in the search and look at her stuff.  She explains things in non sewer terms.  They ae the patterns I use for teaching beginning sewing classes!  I taught my DD (she was 8 at the time) to sew using the A line dress.  She made one for her niece's second birthday party.  Super cute...and we finished in less than a half day!  

BTW  ...   YCMT is YouCanMakeThis.com


Have fun!

Nnini


----------



## T-rox

Love the jeans and shirt but this skirt and shirt outfit is adorable!  The reds and pinks are just precious. I love how you added the silky to change up the textures too!  Your little one is soooo cute (even when she is sick).


Thank you.  she may be cute but she was one crabby monster.





If you go to FB and put in Disboutiquers on the search, there is a FB page.  There is a part where everyone listed their name and "also known as" on the site.  Mine is Anita Madden Shipman.  If you send a friend request, please tell me you are from Disboutiquers as I try not to "friend" anyone that I do not know but will OF COURSE "friend" my Disboutiquer buddies if I know that is where you are from.  [/QUOTE]

i did this. but Disboutiquers on the search and did not find you guys. I searches people pages and groups...


----------



## snubie

Callie!!!. That squirt set is amazing! Great job!


----------



## snubie

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287

Here is th disboutique facebook page.  It is not really used much but you should be able to find people there to friend.


LOVE my ticker!


----------



## Piper

ms_mckenna said:


>


 
I absolutely LOVE the "What are you thinking--no petti!?!?!" look!


----------



## NiniMorris

Evidently I need to hoop better.  (of course my hoop may be in need of replacing)  It seems no matter how I hoop, or what stabilizer I use, after the stitching is over...with all those perfect satin stitches lining up perfectly, after I remove the stabilizer it starts to pucker.  Not a lot, but enough that it drives me crazy!

I first noticed it on some of our Disney shirts with a lot of detail.  After the second washing they really started to pucker.  Now it seems that everything is puckering a bit after the final 'grooming' (cutting threads etc).  Of course, I mainly do applique, but I had no problems on on the embroidery work towels I did for Christmas gifts.  

I only use prewashed fabrics...so that isn't what the problem is.  The tension on my machine looks about perfect....I am running out of ideas!

It is a relatively new problem, so I am thinking it is my hoop...or my arthritic hands not being able to hoop as well as I used to.  Any other ideas?


(Brother PE770)



Nini


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I need to hoop better.  (of course my hoop may be in need of replacing)  It seems no matter how I hoop, or what stabilizer I use, after the stitching is over...with all those perfect satin stitches lining up perfectly, after I remove the stabilizer it starts to pucker.  Not a lot, but enough that it drives me
> 
> (Brother PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am wondering you if you are using tear away stabilizer only.  You might need to use some cut away stabilizer.  They would provide a bit more stabilization especially with detailed designs.


----------



## cydswipe

I have an idea to submit to YCMT.  Where should I start?  Any tips?  I just received an email about their new format.  I would love to hear your experience with the ebook writing process!

Thanks!


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I need to hoop better.  (of course my hoop may be in need of replacing)  It seems no matter how I hoop, or what stabilizer I use, after the stitching is over...with all those perfect satin stitches lining up perfectly, after I remove the stabilizer it starts to pucker.  Not a lot, but enough that it drives me crazy!
> 
> I first noticed it on some of our Disney shirts with a lot of detail.  After the second washing they really started to pucker.  Now it seems that everything is puckering a bit after the final 'grooming' (cutting threads etc).  Of course, I mainly do applique, but I had no problems on on the embroidery work towels I did for Christmas gifts.
> 
> I only use prewashed fabrics...so that isn't what the problem is.  The tension on my machine looks about perfect....I am running out of ideas!
> 
> It is a relatively new problem, so I am thinking it is my hoop...or my arthritic hands not being able to hoop as well as I used to.  Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> (Brother PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't hoop my shirts anymore i use a spray adhisve and have pinned them you don't have the marks and you dont have to worry about slippage it has worked pretty good


----------



## cogero

wow I had 4 pages to get thru. I have been dealing with a sick little boy.

My new dryer is now working so I am going to be washing some fabric.

So glad that Khelsey's family is the next give.


----------



## vester

So I'm new to the world of applique, and I want to do some mickey heads on t-shirts.  I'm reading the previous posts and I dont want mine to pucker.  What is this I'm reading about cut away stabalizer?  Is it better?  How does it work....sorry but I'm a newbie sewer and have taught myself everything along the way haha!  

Vester


----------



## Piper

I am going to start sewing again.  I just signed up for Minnie outfits for all 3 girls on Khelsey's give.  Off to Walmart to look for some size 14 jeans to add ruffles to!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



FLOOD AWAY!!  Your little girl is darling and that Nemo outfit is perfect...I've been looking for some Nemo inspiration!  Thanks!



woodkins said:


> This is a Vida I made for my dd that she wore as a tunic/dress with leggings. We went in Dec so I made it long enough that she could wear it as a dress, but also with leggings if it was chilly (which it was). She wore it again in Sept. as a sundress, so it got double duty.



I love it!!  I truley admire those of you that can do those huge appliques by hand! 



NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I need to hoop better.  (of course my hoop may be in need of replacing)  It seems no matter how I hoop, or what stabilizer I use, after the stitching is over...with all those perfect satin stitches lining up perfectly, after I remove the stabilizer it starts to pucker.  Not a lot, but enough that it drives me crazy!
> 
> I first noticed it on some of our Disney shirts with a lot of detail.  After the second washing they really started to pucker.  Now it seems that everything is puckering a bit after the final 'grooming' (cutting threads etc).  Of course, I mainly do applique, but I had no problems on on the embroidery work towels I did for Christmas gifts.
> 
> I only use prewashed fabrics...so that isn't what the problem is.  The tension on my machine looks about perfect....I am running out of ideas!
> 
> It is a relatively new problem, so I am thinking it is my hoop...or my arthritic hands not being able to hoop as well as I used to.  Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> (Brother PE770)
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I fight with pucker a lot too!  Some say it's stabilizer which is probably somewhat true, but I think sometimes its just a matter of wrong fabric for the design.  I never seem to get past some amount of puckering when working on quilters cotton no matter what I seem to do.  Especially if its a fill design.


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> I would love to friend more of you on facebook as well, search for me under Ellen Bennett and then look for the one with extra names in the middle and "Eastman Kodak Company" under my name.  Thanks!


I sent you a friend request. I am not searchable over there but I am Callie Cameron if you are friends with any disboutiquers I might be on their friends list. 



shefrn1 said:


> love the nemo twil dress.....and dd is cute too...sorry didn't quote!!!!


Thank you  Try the YCMT CarlaC easy fits they are a great starting point. 
Granna4679 I have no clue what ahppened to your post only part of it was there lol but Thank you  




T-rox said:


> OH my goodness!!  This is just soooooo cute!  I will add this to my list of to-do's too if/when I get to schedule another Disney trip in the near future.


thanks  



T-rox said:


> LOVE it. love it enough to case it. Great job


CASE it away I am happy to be someone's inspiration think that is pretty stinking cool lol. 



snubie said:


> Callie!!!. That squirt set is amazing! Great job!


Thank you Stacey 



Piper said:


> I absolutely LOVE the "What are you thinking--no petti!?!?!" look!





cogero said:


> wow I had 4 pages to get thru. I have been dealing with a sick little boy.
> 
> My new dryer is now working so I am going to be washing some fabric.
> 
> So glad that Khelsey's family is the next give.


I hope he is feeling better!!! 



vester said:


> So I'm new to the world of applique, and I want to do some mickey heads on t-shirts.  I'm reading the previous posts and I dont want mine to pucker.  What is this I'm reading about cut away stabalizer?  Is it better?  How does it work....sorry but I'm a newbie sewer and have taught myself everything along the way haha!
> 
> Vester


I use cut away stabilizer. I get it at hobby lobby they have it all on bolts on the same shelf. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> FLOOD AWAY!!  Your little girl is darling and that Nemo outfit is perfect...I've been looking for some Nemo inspiration!  Thanks!


Thank you  I am working on the boys tees this weekend. My plan is Brucie Peach and Nemo we will see how it goes


----------



## erikawolf2004

Granna4679 said:


> If you go to FB and put in Disboutiquers on the search, there is a FB page.  There is a part where everyone listed their name and "also known as" on the site.  Mine is Anita Madden Shipman.  If you send a friend request, please tell me you are from Disboutiquers as I try not to "friend" anyone that I do not know but will OF COURSE "friend" my Disboutiquer buddies if I know that is where you are from.



I can't find the FB page, can you post a like? I'm Erika Nichol Borman.
Thanks

Never mind-After I posted this I found the post with the link....looking forward to being freinds with you on FB too.  You are all such a great group of ladies!


----------



## jeniamt

Granna4679 said:


> Really good job but dumb question here...what do you use a Fish Extender on a cruise for?



Not a dumb question at all... on the outside of your stateroom is a metal fish clip that DCL uses to clip messages/mail etc.  Although, usually your room steward just puts anything official in your room.  But in theory that is what it is for.  BUT... Disboarders have gotten creative and ban together for Fish Extender (FE) gift exchanges.  You hang your FE to the clip and fellow disers deposit small gifts into the pockets.  It was a lot of fun and some people give amazing handmade things.  I made Mickey headbands for the girls, glow bracelets with a Jack Sparrow theme for the boys and gave highlighters (with a cut little personal sticker) to the adults.  The highlighters were for going through the packet you got each evening that lists the next day's activities.  Hope that makes sense.

Here is the whole enchilada!  Could have sworn  I had a picture of it hanging from the actual FE but I can't seem to find it.






By the way, if anyone had the inclination to make these and sell them... there is quite a market for it.  I had a bunch of requests from others to make them but just didn't have the time.  Having an embroidery machine would help a lot since it would make doing the names much simpler.  Search ebay and you will see them for sale but the market is not yet flooded with makers.  Just a thought for those that have an existing business or someone looking to start one! 



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I am ready to purchase my Brother 770!  I wanted to get some opinions though.  On the web there is one for $679 and then a package for $898.  The package includes the 15,000 designs grand slam CD, cap hoop and sock hoop.  I'm pretty sure I would use the cap and sock hoop, but was really planning on purchasing individual designs on the interet.  I had a Janome MC prior to this and that is what I did.  I found that most of the package software had designs that I probably wouldn't use.  I think I may be answering my own quesiton as I type this!  Any opinions are GREATLY appreciated though.  Also, any suggestions for additional accessories while I'm making the initial purchase?
> I'm so excited to get this to finish the outfits for our upcoming trip and then to be able to do the Big Give!!!



Congrats on your pending purchase!  Just wanted to point out, you can do the Big Gives without an embroidery machine.  I don't have one and have made a bunch of Disney themed clothing for the Gives.  Plus, some don't even sew and participate in the Gives.  All sorts of ways to contribute!



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi ladies, I'm hoping someone can help!  I'm working a few different projects right now!  I'm having an issue with my zig zag stiches on my appliques unraveling.  I had read somewhere that I didn't need to backstick. Then I read on one of the tutorials that I did.  So, I have been.  But, when I clip the threads it starts to unravel!  Help!  How do I prevent this!  I must be doing something wrong.  I'm trying to finish this outfit for my niece for her 1st bday!



Not sure why?  I always backstitch and don't seem to have a problem.  Maybe its something else.  



AnnNan said:


> Has anybody done a vida or Feliz with all those great ruffles as a top with some sort of leggings?  Would that even work?  It seems like it would look really cute!



DD was 10 in this picture.  I made it for our cruise.  She plans to take it with us next week but now thinks the ruffled bottom jeans looks babyish.  She plans to either wear them with jeggings or black leggings.  

Speaking of jeggings... they are the hottest thing since sliced bread around these parts.  It is what all the tween girls are talking about.  Meanwhile my friend in Florida didn't even know what I was talking about and she has a 12 yo.  Just curious if they have hit other parts of the country.













woodkins said:


> This is a Vida I made for my dd that she wore as a tunic/dress with leggings. We went in Dec so I made it long enough that she could wear it as a dress, but also with leggings if it was chilly (which it was). She wore it again in Sept. as a sundress, so it got double duty.



This is so cute!  I made the same applique!!  Great minds think alike!













Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Thank You - It is so far one of my favorites. Then again I keep saying that of all of them.....
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know if you don't already - since I recently got an iPhone I have been playing and Joanns has an app. You can keep digital coupons in it and show them to the cashier. SHe basically types in the coupon code and that's it. No more - "darn it, I forgot it at home!" I just used one yesterday with no problem.


Thanks for the info... I am heading to the App store!



vester said:


> So I'm new to the world of applique, and I want to do some mickey heads on t-shirts.  I'm reading the previous posts and I dont want mine to pucker.  What is this I'm reading about cut away stabalizer?  Is it better?  How does it work....sorry but I'm a newbie sewer and have taught myself everything along the way haha!
> 
> Vester



Did you read HeatherSue's applique tutorial?  It is very helpful and how I do my appliques.  I use tear-away and sometimes 2 layers (especially if there is a lot of detail, like a princess face).  The advantage of doing hand appliques is you can make them as big as you want and use whatever design you fancy.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

My 4.5 year old was allowed to watch a bit of TV in my bedroom this afternoon- about 10 min later she comes out and says "Mommy, Phineas and Ferb is over and The Disney Channel isn't for kids"

!!!!
She is SO right- they have changed all their programming, i dont understand what happened to shows like Tigger and Pooh and the Doodle Bops and Little Enstiens to name a few.....replaced by what? Wizards of Waverly Place? 

Sorry minor vent over....back to finishing the little sundresses


----------



## jessica52877

Here is mine on the fish! If you ever go on a cruise they are so much fun for the kids. Dallas loved going back to the room to see if anything was in it! I thought I had a picture of him with it, but it must be further into my trip and I only ever posted the first 2 days.


----------



## jeniamt

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My 4.5 year old was allowed to watch a bit of TV in my bedroom this afternoon- about 10 min later she comes out and says "Mommy, Phineas and Ferb is over and The Disney Channel isn't for kids"
> 
> !!!!
> She is SO right- they have changed all their programming, i dont understand what happened to shows like Tigger and Pooh and the Doodle Bops and Little Enstiens to name a few.....replaced by what? Wizards of Waverly Place?
> 
> Sorry minor vent over....back to finishing the little sundresses



Hear that... sadly DD4 is now asking for shows like WofWP and iCarly.  Ugh.  She tells me shows like Little Einsteins is for babies.

Speaking of DD4, she wants _THE_ White Princess Dress.  She keeps saying... "I want Cinderella's Wedding gown.  You know, _The_ White Princess Dress."

Anyone know what she is talking about?  Thanks!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My 4.5 year old was allowed to watch a bit of TV in my bedroom this afternoon- about 10 min later she comes out and says "Mommy, Phineas and Ferb is over and The Disney Channel isn't for kids"
> 
> !!!!
> She is SO right- they have changed all their programming, i dont understand what happened to shows like Tigger and Pooh and the Doodle Bops and Little Enstiens to name a few.....replaced by what? Wizards of Waverly Place?
> 
> Sorry minor vent over....back to finishing the little sundresses



all the programs for the littler kids is only on in the mornings....afternoons is for the 8+ group...since I have a 10.5 I get to watch the "awesome" afternoon shows, well some, I don't let her watch Sonny with a Chance and that new Fish one...just to strange for me!


----------



## 1308Miles

Delurking to introduce myself...

I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies! 

I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:





Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.

I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

Granna4679 said:


> If you go to FB and put in Disboutiquers on the search, there is a FB page.  There is a part where everyone listed their name and "also known as" on the site.  Mine is Anita Madden Shipman.  If you send a friend request, please tell me you are from Disboutiquers as I try not to "friend" anyone that I do not know but will OF COURSE "friend" my Disboutiquer buddies if I know that is where you are from.



I sent you a friend request.    I still can't locate the Disboutiquers page..    If anyone wants to friend me on FB you can find me under Dorine Geurts  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Welcome, very cute shirt, and your books look awesome, did you get them printed somewhere?  I'm sure they would be great for Big Gives!


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> I sent you a friend request.    I still can't locate the Disboutiquers page..    If anyone wants to friend me on FB you can find me under Dorine Geurts
> 
> D~




This should be the link to the Disboutiquers facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=46334585287


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!






is this better?


----------



## jeniamt

jessica52877 said:


> Here is mine on the fish! If you ever go on a cruise they are so much fun for the kids. Dallas loved going back to the room to see if anything was in it! I thought I had a picture of him with it, but it must be further into my trip and I only ever posted the first 2 days.



Glad you posted this, makes understanding the FE much easier!



1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Wow, I am always impressed by people who do any sewing by hand.  I hate having to even sew a button on!

Your journal/autograph books are incredible.  I would love to know how you made them.


----------



## billwendy

1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Hi Leah!! So cute!!!!

You are so welcome to join us on the big gives!! They are so much fun! Join the boards if you haven't already!!! Then you can see all the info on the current families we are doing.

Things are looking great so far for Khelsey's big give. Does anyone want to try a diaper bag for larger sized diapers? or a scrap book for Khelsey??????


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi, wendy...
I finished up the autograph books today for Khelsy and the girls...will get them in the mail tomorrow...photos on Big Give...I'm so happy to of found the Big Give!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?


Adorable!

What are your May dates?  I'll be at BWI 5/11 to 5/18 celebrating a scary birthday.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

We will be there 10th-17th BWV and AKV

Im so stinkin excited!!!!! It's been waaaay too long!
I'm just praying Hannah will be walking by then- confidently walking, and comfortable standing.....she is able to stand now, but in general it's not like I can set her on her feet and expect her to be okay with that. She will either cry or collapse.
But she's getting there! I just know it!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl 


What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> We will be there 10th-17th BWV and AKV
> 
> Im so stinkin excited!!!!! It's been waaaay too long!
> I'm just praying Hannah will be walking by then- confidently walking, and comfortable standing.....she is able to stand now, but in general it's not like I can set her on her feet and expect her to be okay with that. She will either cry or collapse.
> But she's getting there! I just know it!



Nice new ticker!!!

Have you ever gone in May before?  I've been going the first week of May for my birthday since 2006.  It can be HOT.  This year one friend I'm going with can't go til the 2nd week of May.

Hope Hannah will be walking!

Hope I'm walking well too.  I went to my podiatrist today.  I am 7 week post op on my left foot today.  It is feeling pretty good but my right foot that is 5 months post op still hurts.  He took an xray of the right foot today and says it looks good but he said I should get a CT scan just to be sure everything is OK.  He seems to think it will be OK with time but I'm worried there might be something else wrong with it.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My 4.5 year old was allowed to watch a bit of TV in my bedroom this afternoon- about 10 min later she comes out and says "Mommy, Phineas and Ferb is over and The Disney Channel isn't for kids"
> 
> !!!!
> She is SO right- they have changed all their programming, i dont understand what happened to shows like Tigger and Pooh and the Doodle Bops and Little Enstiens to name a few.....replaced by what? Wizards of Waverly Place?
> 
> Sorry minor vent over....back to finishing the little sundresses


They are starting Disney Junior on Feb 14th (new channel) I cannot wait! To say the least! 



1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.


I think it is absolutely precious. I was thinking of doing the tie shirts for the boys this is adorable! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> is this better?


I love the dragon fly fabric! So very cute! 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! Are you making like a tutu skirt or sewing one?


----------



## ms_mckenna

I finished Nemo Bruce and Peach tonight. I plan on making the boys shorts tomorrow. I am not sure about Peach it fits my DSs personality but everyone elses shirts are a lot more detailed than his. I am trying to think of something to add to it to make it a little more different


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.




up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?


----------



## VBAndrea

1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.


Welcome Leah!  I love your autograph and passport books -- I have only been involved in the Big Give for a couple of months, but I have never seen anyone do the Epcot Passport books -- I know they would be more than welcomed!  And I can't beleive you did your shirt by hand -- dig out that sewing machine!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?


Adorable!



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???


How creative!  I would definitely do a skirt with a bold floral print.  Just something nice and twirlly -- and tule underneath would be cool.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?


I love it!

My dd had hair to her bum as well, but the kids at school started calling her Jasmine because I often put it in a pony with successive pony bands spaced every 2-3 inches.  I'll have to ask her if anyone has called her Rapunzel yet.


----------



## ellenbenny

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



I really love this!  This is my favorite scene from the movie too, but i really don't remember the lines, must see it again.  I almost missed this scene as DGD had to go to the bathroom (again) but I persuaded DH to take her since I had already taken her once!

When you get this done I can't wait to see the whole scene, just beautful!


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> 1st of all, the first pair of jeans i did( candy land theme) i did not open the leg!live and learn. in retrospect I did it the difficult way. but i did iron on stablizer on the back of the candyland fabric piece i was going to attach to the jeans.then, i pinned the heck out of the candyland piece to the jeans. then i zigzagged, widest zigzag possible and shortest stich possible.  and I "appliqued" quite a few pieces on those jeans. here is a pic



This turned out so cute!  



snubie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46334585287
> 
> Here is th disboutique facebook page.  It is not really used much but you should be able to find people there to friend.
> 
> 
> LOVE my ticker!



THanks for posting this - I missed it yesterday - but I finally saw it this morning while I was mulit-quoting.   



jeniamt said:


> This is so cute!  I made the same applique!!  Great minds think alike!



I love all of these!  Really cute.  Thanks for explaining the "fish extender???"  Is that what it's actually called?  It's a neat concept.  



jessica52877 said:


> Here is mine on the fish! If you ever go on a cruise they are so much fun for the kids. Dallas loved going back to the room to see if anything was in it! I thought I had a picture of him with it, but it must be further into my trip and I only ever posted the first 2 days.



Ooooh - yours is cute too...  I am really itching to take a Disney cruise - unfortuanately, DH only lets me officially "do Disney" once every 5 years - I am at 2.5 right now.



1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!



This turned out great!  



ellenbenny said:


> This should be the link to the Disboutiquers facebook page
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=46334585287



Thanks for posting the link again!  I didn't see the first one posted - so I ended up following yours.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?



I love the colors - and how sweet this dress looks... Great job!  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???



Cute - I love your matching skirt idea - that would just be adorable!  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



This is awesome!  I don't have any ideas for movie lines - we only saw it once too... but it managed to make it to the top of "my all time favorite Disney princess movie" list.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?



This is absolutely adorable. I want to make one for myself. LOL


----------



## cogero

Going to try and be a bit productive today. I want to finish Mallory's Big Give. I only have the headbands left and they are already cut out.

I am washing fabric to try my first pair of Easy Fits. We shall see how far I get with that. I have cut out the patterns for DD and DS may start with DS since he is smaller 

Need to find some blank shirts for my Godson. My cousin asked if I could make a Birthday Boy shirt for his 1st Birthday and I have been procrastinating but need to get it done by Wednesday so I can mail it. Thinking I may just run to Carter's and pick up a set of long sleeve onsies since he is in 18 month clothing.


----------



## vester

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



I LOVE this!  My daughter is 4 1/2 and we have never cut her hair because its so long and perfect and we call her rapunzel too!  

We are acutally going to cut it I think at DW this May and give to locks for love!  

Vester


----------



## PurpleEars

Sorry I was back into lurk mode again  had a busy week between working and having guests at my place (actually they are still here  decided to get up at the usual work time today so I can reply to the thread!) Caution  you are about to be bombarded by a long multi-quote because I dont want to miss anything exciting! Ill apologize in advance if I missed someones creations since I had go back like 15 pages.



teresajoy said:


> It was a BLAZING hot day, I think the heat index was something like 114. They all look like they are about to melt, don't they! Lydia (Ariel) had decided to dump water down her shirt to cool off before we went in to eat. I can't say I blamed her, but in that humidity, it just didn't dry. Lydia was 6 close to 7 here. Tessa is my niece as Jasmine and that's Sawyer my nephew in Aladdin.
> 
> I'll try to find some more tomorrow (they may be in the Photobucket account if you want to take a look).



Teresa - Love that picture. I can understand about the hot part because I know there were times I want to dump water all over myself too!



aboveH20 said:


> Did you ask about a repositionable hoop once upon a time?  Get any answers?  I've been wondering the same thing, and since *page 1* says feel free to repost unanswered questions. . . . .
> 
> *May I have you attention*.
> 
> Wendy and I would like to know if anyone has a repositionable hoop, and if so, do you like it?
> 
> Color me  if someone answered and I missed it.



Sorry, I dont know the answer to that question. My guess is that it will be useful for things like putting names or year under the main embroidery image without rehooping so your two things line up perfectly.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for Wendy's Big Give - Jenny is making a skirt to match it!!! Its always fun to work together!!



That Tink shirt is beautiful!



T-rox said:


> and i have a question. on the brother pe 770- are there special embroidery machine needles i should be using or can i really use a universal machine needle?directions say any machine needle is fine. my mother says look for embroidery needles.(she has a singer) the "help" at joanns said tsk tsk we only sell viking and blah blah brand so she wasnt willing to give me advise.



Re: needles  I use embroidery needles on my 270D unless I am doing knits. I mostly embroider on woven materials (e.g., the signature blocks and Mickey blocks for my quilt). I wonder if the embroidery needles make the filled in areas look better filled in, though it could be a case of placebo effect since I knew I put in the embroidery needle instead of a regular needle.



TickleMeTink said:


> Love the shirt, Wendy!  I wanted to share the skirt that I made to match the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there are also for the same big give...



Beautiful Big Give outfits! I am always amazed by the items put together for the Gives.



AlternateEgo said:


> Here is my first custom for our trip in late September.  I haven't decided if I want a Mickey head or something else embroidered in the bottom right (DD's left). I am making matching for all three girls, except the colors will change out.  I have Pink, Purple, and Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's opinions on having names on clothing at Disney.  I'm a little apprehensive, although I know that a ton of people do it.



Cute dress! Cant wait to see the other two! Sorry, I dont have an opinion on names on clothes since I dont have any children.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Front with sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually really happy with it and happy to try it on!
> 
> I did not knit this, a friend of mine did as a baby gift and this was her first time wearing it...



I like the dress with the sash. That sweater looks so nice and warm.



Trixieplus2 said:


> Soooo probably a dumb question but I just don't have the budget for a sewing machine right now Is it possible to start out machine-less and get 2 or more outfits done before our trip in a month & 1/2  since I am a total beginner aka never ever sewed????



I saw that other people have answered your question already. I just want to say welcome and hopefully you can find a machine inexpensively!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I made 3 sets of matching nightgowns for girls and their AG dolls for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a set of PJ's for Juliet for school



Cute jammies. Congrats on your work (and the subsequent purchase!)



Emilyswish said:


> _I just signed up on the Big Give site!  I want to thank you for choosing us and everyone here who made something for our family for Emily's wish trip!  We had a truly magical time and we became known as the "Minnie Mouse family" around GKTW after wearing our Big Give outfits to meet the mice!   Every Big Give item we wore was noticed and ooohed and aahed over.  it was awesome.  So now I hope to give back!  I can't sew, but I can send some other kind of Pixie Dust or scrapbooking things!
> 
> Thanks Again everyone and I love to see everything you make!_


_

Welcome Aimee! Your Give was actually my first Give, and now I am addicted to making clothes and other things for the Give families!



karebear23 said:



			Just wanted to say hi!  I just found this thread and I'm in heaven!!!!  I can't believe I never saw it before!
I love all of the pictures!  Everything is so great!

Here are 2 "disney" dresses I have made for dd .







Click to expand...


Welcome and thanks for sharing your pictures. Those dresses (and the model) are definitely high on the cuteness scale!



jeniamt said:



ATTENTION SEWERS WITH TWEENS!!!!

I finally have something to post, with only 8 days left I figured I better dust off the machine and get busy.

DD11 trying on her new outfit.  I cut off a pair of jeans and sewed the ruffle.  Might be hard to see in the picture.  I haven't taken off the stabalizer yet and noticed her wet hair (she just got out of the shower!) is leaving water drops all over the shirt!









She loves the outfit and is still wearing it a few hours later.  She is very excited to wear it on our MK day and to Crystal Palace.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing your idea for tweens. I will have to store that in my ideas for Big Gives portion of my brain!_


----------



## PurpleEars

Ok, here's part 2 of the multi-quote since I exceed the pic limit!




ms_mckenna said:


> Minnie dress is done woot! It is shorter than I planned. I apparently suck at math today lol. I am thinking of adding some white bloomers though and think it will be ok. I also think I am going to add a sash because the dots do not line up right. Please excuse my daughters hair she had been in bed and woke up and I seized an oppurtunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a petti (we need a white one now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or without?



That dress looks so beautiful. I would personally vote for a less full petti or go without the petti.



Granna4679 said:


>



Cute Barbie dresses!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I haven't posted here in like FOREVER, so some of you might not remember me!  lol!  Wow! Everything that I have seen posted is fantastic!  I need to Dis more again!
> That Minnie dress reminded me of one I just did.  So teeny, tiny compared to what I usually sew for my ever growing princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW surprised me with my very own embroidery machine for Christmas!  I am like a kid with a new toy and have played with it almost every day!  lol!
> 
> Pattern: Scientific Seamstress Precious dress. Scientific Seamstress easy fits for bloomers.
> Applique Design:  Frou Frou by HeatherSue.



That is a beautiful dress. I wish I could be that organized for my fabric. They just stay in labeled bins (at least they are somewhat sorted in the bins)



GrammaBelle said:


> Here's a twirl photo showing the back of one of these dresses.  Somewhere there is a picture of all 4 girls twirling at once--can't wait to see that one!!



Thanks for sharing the photographs. The dresses and the girls are beautiful. I really like the twirl picture!



tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.



I like the matching aprons! You are making me think that I should make an apron for a dinner we are hosting next month (we are having 4 people come for dinner as a fundraiser for our church, but the catch is that we wont know who they are until they show up at the door! Technically they shouldnt know who the host is either, but that part is a little bit more difficult when they know the address!)



heatherskiba said:


> Also, what about the PED basic software?  Is it worth it?  like I said, I used to have a Janome and have already purchased many designs in the .sew format.  Is there a way that I could convert these .sew designs to .pes?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



Re: PED Basic. I am not sure if youll need it. I thought it is only for machines without the USB port. It is a card writer so you can get your designs from your computer to your machine.



T-rox said:


>



Thanks for sharing the pictures! I noticed she even has matching sparkling red shoes!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!



Absolute cuteness!! Dont worry about flooding us with pictures! I like to see all the cute things people make!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Reposting if case my post got lost!
> 
> Need help! I am making my first ever altered jeans. I am just sewing on pieces of fabric near the bottom of the legs. Some people seem to applique them on with a zig zag, others do a straight stitch or zig zag but leave the edgdes free to fray. Which one is better? Any advice? I have opened the leg to make it easier!



I zig zag the edges since I like the neat, finished look. I also fuse or glue my appliqué pieces to the material so they dont shift while I zig zag away.



T-rox said:


> 1st of all, the first pair of jeans i did( candy land theme) i did not open the leg!live and learn. in retrospect I did it the difficult way. but i did iron on stablizer on the back of the candyland fabric piece i was going to attach to the jeans.then, i pinned the heck out of the candyland piece to the jeans. then i zigzagged, widest zigzag possible and shortest stich possible.  and I "appliqued" quite a few pieces on those jeans. here is a pic



Much cuteness!



1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Welcome! You did a good job on that T-shirt - its been ages since I hand embroidered something.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!



Such a beautiful dress. I really like the colour combination.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



Wow, this is going to look absolutely gorgeous! Sorry, I can't help your with your question as I haven't seen the movie yet.

Ok, I think I am finally all caught up!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



This is going to be beautiful!  The song from the movie is called "And at last I see the light".  One of my favorite scenes from the movie!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?


That is BEAUTIFUL! 



PurpleEars said:


> That dress looks so beautiful. I would personally vote for a less full petti or go without the petti.
> Absolute cuteness!! Dont worry about flooding us with pictures! I like to see all the cute things people make!


Thank you on both  I think I am looking for a less full petti. We will definitely need a full one for the second set though lol.


----------



## billwendy

Oh SUCH CUTENESS!~!!!!!

Hey everyone - what exactly do you use to mark your fabric - tshirts etc - I was looking at a cool chalk pen from Joann's, but I read the reviews and it people said it didnt wash out!!!! I'd love something that just brushed off, but ???


Thanks!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Oh SUCH CUTENESS!~!!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone - what exactly do you use to mark your fabric - tshirts etc - I was looking at a cool chalk pen from Joann's, but I read the reviews and it people said it didnt wash out!!!! I'd love something that just brushed off, but ???
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I use the water soluble Marvy markers.  I like that it will stay where I need it for as long as I need it.  Then a quick spritz and it is gone.  I use both the purple and the white...but prefer the purple.  The white dries out too fast!

I know some people worry about it not coming out...I just test it on a small piece, but I have never had any problems with it not washing out.  Of course, if I leave a project alone too long...like a week...when I come back the marks are gone!  (I hate that!)LOL


Nini


----------



## travelbel

Quick question... I'm getting ready to bust out some t-shirts with embroidery designs from Heather off of etsy. Anyone have any recommendations on what to use with the knit/100% fabric of a t-shirt? What stabilizers will help me?? I feel like I've tried a dozen combinations in the past and never been happy with the final product.

Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

travelbel said:


> Quick question... I'm getting ready to bust out some t-shirts with embroidery designs from Heather off of etsy. Anyone have any recommendations on what to use with the knit/100% fabric of a t-shirt? What stabilizers will help me?? I feel like I've tried a dozen combinations in the past and never been happy with the final product.
> 
> Thanks!



When I first started, I used a tear away that was iron on on the inside of the shirt and it really helped!!! I also like to use a cut away when Im not using the iron on stuff....I get it at Joann's!!~

Nini - thanks!! Thats what I have been using, just wanted to check and see what everyone else does!!


----------



## travelbel

Thanks - Nothing on the top?? I do have some of the iron on for the inside.... I was always trying something on top too (water sol., tear away, etc.) and it always seemed to be more of a problem than help!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!

Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)





















And she's kept it on all day


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LOVESDUMBO-
I love going in May, it's my favorite month to go, I feel it's less humid than Fall or Summer, but warmer than Winter. Rain, if any is an afternoon shower typically, sometimes we go and it's overcast- but pleasant, sometimes we go and it's perfect, last time we went it was the last week, and then a couple days into June and it was still tolerable. I LOVE the Flower and Garden Festival!!!! I have a gazillion photos of all the topiaries at Epcot. We have been in Oct, Aug, May and June and so far May is my fave- I don't want to wear long sleeves or jean on vacay and I like to go when the waterparks are open- but not so hot that I melt at the parks, and May wins hands down!
i also ADORE BWV!!!! I like POR too, but now that we are DVC and have kids, a 1 bd rm or 2 is much more comfortable. and it costs too many points to stay at the non DVC resorts.
We should meet up!

Anyone give me ideas for a BWV themed outfit????


billwendy said:


> Oh SUCH CUTENESS!~!!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone - what exactly do you use to mark your fabric - tshirts etc - I was looking at a cool chalk pen from Joann's, but I read the reviews and it people said it didnt wash out!!!! I'd love something that just brushed off, but ???
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 Wendy I have tried lots of things. I do like a disappearing ink, however I have been told that the ones that go away with water (from Joanns- the purple and pink )shoud not be dried in the dryer after being wet for the ink- that it can make the ink come back permenantly.
i have never had a problem with chalk- I use a cool sort of pen with a pincher thing on the tip where I can insert different colored chalk that it comes with- so I can always use a color that works for the fabric since white doesnt show easily on light fabics. Its sort of a orangey-brown colored plastic.
i also have a white chalk pencil that click up like the lead ones do ith a fine line chalk instert.
and of all of them I think this is my favorite and is used by heirloom sewers, so it's trustworthy on fabrics for sure and for certain!
http://www.karimeaway.com/products/186
comes in a fat tip and fine tip and they are fantastic- just don't be heavy handed with it- a little pressure is all you need, you don't want to saturate any fabric with anything you are using.



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day



I love this! I am a huge fan of the Saga, but she looks so young to know about Twilight- she has that sweet baby face- boy she's growing up! Wasn't just last year she had that sweet Hungry Caterpiller outfit on!


----------



## aboveH20

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



I love it, and just looking at it gives me hope than eventually the snow will go away. (EEKS, I broke the photo - it's the yellow sundress with Eeyore.)



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



Humor is so subjective, but my favorite line from Flynn was after Rapunzel gave him a run down on her life and then she asked about his and he said "I don't do a back story." Every ride at Disney (and the water parks) has a back story, so it's almost like an inside joke.  Anyway, that was my favorite.



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)



I love the fabric combination and her wearing it all days means she loved it too.  Nicely done.



 The hoops for my new embroidery machine arrived today.  (The machine hasn't come yet, but at least I got something.)

 I love my serger.  No one said how much fun it would be and I know having the serged edges is a big improvement.  Thanks Andrea for recommending serging before ruffling.  That's the step I'm up to.

I figure the serger has already paid for itself.  I made 12 dinner napkins -- at $20 per napkin the serger MORE than paid for itself.

 My son and my car made it safely back from Rhode Island and he didn't have any problems driving in the snow.  The big scratch on the front bumper is from pulling out of the tiny parking area in his apartment building.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Hey everyone - what exactly do you use to mark your fabric - tshirts etc - I was looking at a cool chalk pen from Joann's, but I read the reviews and it people said it didnt wash out!!!! I'd love something that just brushed off, but ???
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)



Beautiful!

AboveH2O - congrats on your new toys!!

I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):

Front:





Back:






And pillowcases:


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PurpleEars said:


> I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> AboveH2O - congrats on your new toys!!
> 
> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



LOVE it all- but that Minnie dress- she needs to be on a hanger- is that white piping at the collar I see? HOW SWEET!!!
Love the pillowcases with embroidered names- really nice touch! I like the extra wide accent pink fabric too- really makes the pillowcase- cute princess fabric too- (I know Tom made a sweet dress feliz? with that and I always think of it!)


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> AboveH2O - congrats on your new toys!!
> 
> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



Love it all. 

I want to try pillowcases for Valentines Day gifts for the kiddos.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!

A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:

Front:





Back:


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

princessleighsdaddy said:


> leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard i tried, i always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish i could do that!  I guess that is why i have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for mallory's maw big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



wow!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Tom, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?


Very cool!  



cogero said:


> Going to try and be a bit productive today. I want to finish Mallory's Big Give. I only have the headbands left and they are already cut out.
> 
> I am washing fabric to try my first pair of Easy Fits. We shall see how far I get with that. I have cut out the patterns for DD and DS may start with DS since he is smaller
> 
> Need to find some blank shirts for my Godson. My cousin asked if I could make a Birthday Boy shirt for his 1st Birthday and I have been procrastinating but need to get it done by Wednesday so I can mail it. Thinking I may just run to Carter's and pick up a set of long sleeve onsies since he is in 18 month clothing.


You'll LOVE the easy fit pattern!



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)


Love that skirt!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> LOVESDUMBO-
> I love going in May, it's my favorite month to go, I feel it's less humid than Fall or Summer, but warmer than Winter. Rain, if any is an afternoon shower typically, sometimes we go and it's overcast- but pleasant, sometimes we go and it's perfect, last time we went it was the last week, and then a couple days into June and it was still tolerable. I LOVE the Flower and Garden Festival!!!! I have a gazillion photos of all the topiaries at Epcot. We have been in Oct, Aug, May and June and so far May is my fave- I don't want to wear long sleeves or jean on vacay and I like to go when the waterparks are open- but not so hot that I melt at the parks, and May wins hands down!
> i also ADORE BWV!!!! I like POR too, but now that we are DVC and have kids, a 1 bd rm or 2 is much more comfortable. and it costs too many points to stay at the non DVC resorts.
> We should meet up!
> 
> Anyone give me ideas for a BWV themed outfit????


Would love to meet up with you!  

The theme for this year's Flower & Garden Fest looks so cool!

How about something carousel for an outfit?



PurpleEars said:


> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:


Those are great.  I'm sure they will be well loved!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


LOVE that outfit!!!  Love all the polka dots.  Emma hates polka dots.  How can you not love polka dots?


----------



## ms_mckenna

2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day


Love it Leslie! And love it even more that she loves it. 



PurpleEars said:


> I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!
> 
> 
> Front:


So sweet I bet she loves it! I love the pillowcases too. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Front:


So precious! She is going to LOVE it!


----------



## ellenbenny

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



That is absolutely amazing, love it!


----------



## heatherskiba

1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Seeing this made my day!!!! So cute! I think I like the black outline better than the red.  Makes it pop!


----------



## cogero

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:




Oh wow I am in total awe.


----------



## AnnNan

Piper said:


> I am going to start sewing again.  I just signed up for Minnie outfits for all 3 girls on Khelsey's give.  Off to Walmart to look for some size 14 jeans to add ruffles to!



Glad you are feeling like sewing!



jeniamt said:


> DD was 10 in this picture.  I made it for our cruise.  She plans to take it with us next week but now thinks the ruffled bottom jeans looks babyish.  She plans to either wear them with jeggings or black leggings.
> 
> Speaking of jeggings... they are the hottest thing since sliced bread around these parts.  It is what all the tween girls are talking about.  Meanwhile my friend in Florida didn't even know what I was talking about and she has a 12 yo.  Just curious if they have hit other parts of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is really cute - with the ruffles or jeggings. - I know jeggings are popular with middleschoolers I know in Texas.



1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



You should probably go ahead and rekindle that love affair!  You'll do it eventually!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love this! I am a huge fan of the Saga, but she looks so young to know about Twilight- she has that sweet baby face- boy she's growing up! Wasn't just last year she had that sweet Hungry Caterpiller outfit on!



Thanks everyone!!  Emily's only 8, and hasn't read the books or seen the movies (mean mom won't let her  ) But she knows that she is Team Edward, thanks to all the posters, tees, notebooks, etc. that she hs seen in the stores   And she thinks RP is cute  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Thanks so much Tom!!  This is Gorgeous!!  I love the fun bright colors, Mallory is going to love it!  Job well done!


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, the Brother 770 came in!!! I want to play, but need some assistance.  I saw heathersue'stutorial for hand applique, but does anyone know where I could find a tutorial for machine applique?  Specifically for the 770?  There is one directions page in the manual for applique, but it's not real clear.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## VBAndrea

2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day


Beautiful as usual!  And I currently in the process of making a double layer twirl skirt for my dd.  It won't get done for awhile though -- I work Mon and Tues and won't get to the fabric store for coordinating bias tape until Wed at the earliest (providing I don't have jury duty!).



PurpleEars said:


> II can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:


What a nice set!  Those kids are going to love the outfits and the pillow cases.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Amazing!  The detail you put into your outfits is awesome.  I'm so glad you participated in Mallory's Big Give since half the outfits Madeline posted pics of were made by you!  I love the bright colors too and the ribbon on the pants.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



Absolutely beautiful.  How wonderful that you share your gift of sewing with others.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:



Ditto what everyone else said.


----------



## ellenbenny

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, the Brother 770 came in!!! I want to play, but need some assistance.  I saw heathersue'stutorial for hand applique, but does anyone know where I could find a tutorial for machine applique?  Specifically for the 770?  There is one directions page in the manual for applique, but it's not real clear.  Any help is appreciated.



There are a bunch of embroidery tips on swak embroidery website... The applique tutorial is at the bottom:
http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm

and here is another tutorial:
http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx


----------



## RMAMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?




Thats adorable!



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-Disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (Miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???



Cute! Can't wait to see the skirt.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



This is sooo beautiful and I would be thrilled if you would consider selling it!



billwendy said:


> Oh SUCH CUTENESS!~!!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone - what exactly do you use to mark your fabric - tshirts etc - I was looking at a cool chalk pen from Joann's, but I read the reviews and it people said it didn't wash out!!!! I'd love something that just brushed off, but ???
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I took a quilting class and the instructor said that she always uses a sliver of bar soap to mark her quilts. She said it works great and makes the quilt smell good. I have tried it once or twice and shes right, it works great on darker fabrics. The next time you have a very slim small piece of bar soap, put it in your sewing area.



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day



Very cute, your DD is getting so big! I really like the fabric you used for the skirt.



PurpleEars said:


> I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> AboveH2O - congrats on your new toys!!
> 
> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



So cute! I have that Mickey fabric and I love the pillow cases. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



I think you have out done yourself Tom!


----------



## heatherskiba

ellenbenny said:


> There are a bunch of embroidery tips on swak embroidery website... The applique tutorial is at the bottom:
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm
> 
> and here is another tutorial:
> http://www.designsbyjuju.com/applique.aspx



Thanks so much! I'm going to check them out.  I just played and think I may have it figured out.  I was confused because this machine does it differently than the Memory Craft.  Or on second thought, maybe there is just two ways of doing it.  I guess if you are appliqueing something simple like a single initial, you can stitch the first line as a guide on the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on, put the fabric in place, stitch it down, cut out, then embroider around the outside--OR--place the fabric in the hoop, stitch the first line, remove from hoop, cut out, stitch second line as a guide, place fabric in place with spray and then embroider.  Does that make sense to anyone?????
But if you are doing a detailed disney design, then you would have to hoop the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on and then cut out piece by piece as you add different layers.  I also read this is easier with applique scissors.  Is this accurate? and if so, any suggestions on what type?


----------



## froggy33

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, the Brother 770 came in!!! I want to play, but need some assistance.  I saw heathersue'stutorial for hand applique, but does anyone know where I could find a tutorial for machine applique?  Specifically for the 770?  There is one directions page in the manual for applique, but it's not real clear.  Any help is appreciated.



Congratulations!!  I LOVE my 770, as many of us do.  I use a lot of Heathers designs, and got so into it, that I started digitizing my own too!

This tutorial will help a lot: http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm

And I'll give you a quick step-by-step so you can get started!

First of all when you purchase a design, you will receive it in PES format.  You have to put this on a usb to get it on the machine, then open it up.  You can, of course only do 4x4 and 5x7 on the 770.  
Once the design is open you can adjust the size/orientation/tension on the screen.  Or just start embroidering!

I know Heather, myself, and many others do it this way:
Placement stitch.  This is just a running stitch to tell you where to place the fabric.  I iron my fabric really well and then put just a bit of spray adhesive on back and place it on my main fabric over the running stitch.
Tackdown stitch.  This is a wide zig zag that tacksdown the applique fabric.  After this you will cut as close as you can around the outside.
Then you will repeat this for each applique fabric.

Now, on Heathers (and my) designs, the colors alternate for these stitches.  That's because we have to tell the program this so the machine will stop.  You DO NOT have to change the color.  I usually just pick a light color and use it for all these stitches, and then change for the satin/embroidery stitches.

So the last stitches are the satin and the embroidery.  The machine will stop when you need to change and there will be a jpeg file that will tell you what colors you can use.  There will be jump stitches you'll have to cut.  Then you'll be done and can iron it all out nicely!

Hope that helps!  I think the toughest part is hooping, as many others will tell you.  I actually hoop stabilizer and then spray adhesive the fabric on top of this and use a loose running stitch I got on swak embroidery for free to keep my fabric in place.

Okay enough typing.  Good luck!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

WHEW!  I'm finally caught up.  I was waaaay behind.  There have been a ton of cute outfits!  I lost some quotes.



billwendy said:


> No answer yet - but maybe no one has one????lol Im so tempted though!!!


I have the repositionable hoop, but have never used it.  I bought the 4 hoop combo when I first got my machine.  I don't put names on my things b/c I don't want everyone knowing their names & b/c I like to get the most & hand them down to my youngest!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Man!  This is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

heatherskiba said:


> Thanks so much! I'm going to check them out.  I just played and think I may have it figured out.  I was confused because this machine does it differently than the Memory Craft.  Or on second thought, maybe there is just two ways of doing it.  I guess if you are appliqueing something simple like a single initial, you can stitch the first line as a guide on the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on, put the fabric in place, stitch it down, cut out, then embroider around the outside--OR--place the fabric in the hoop, stitch the first line, remove from hoop, cut out, stitch second line as a guide, place fabric in place with spray and then embroider.  Does that make sense to anyone?????
> But if you are doing a detailed disney design, then you would have to hoop the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on and then cut out piece by piece as you add different layers.  I also read this is easier with applique scissors.  Is this accurate? and if so, any suggestions on what type?



I will share my experience with scissors.  

The ones I use are these:
http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Se...sors/Detail-Scissors/Curved-Detail-Scissors-4

I tried these because they are labelled as applique scissors, but I find that I much prefer the small curved fiskars for cutting around each fabric after it is tacked down, I had trouble getting used to using these and now they just sit on the shelf:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3194&PRODID=prd5522

I think froggy33 answered your other questions, but feel free to ask for more help if needed.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> I will share my experience with scissors.
> 
> The ones I use are these:
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Se...sors/Detail-Scissors/Curved-Detail-Scissors-4
> 
> I tried these because they are labelled as applique scissors, but *I find that I much prefer the small curved fiskars for cutting around each fabric after it is tacked down,* I had trouble getting used to using these and now they just sit on the shelf:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3194&PRODID=prd5522
> 
> I think froggy33 answered your other questions, but feel free to ask for more help if needed.



Ha Ha Ha.... I use those fiskar scissors more than the applique scissors they fit much better in my hands.


----------



## DisneyKings

ellenbenny said:


> I will share my experience with scissors.
> 
> The ones I use are these:
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Se...sors/Detail-Scissors/Curved-Detail-Scissors-4
> 
> I tried these because they are labelled as applique scissors, but I find that I much prefer the small curved fiskars for cutting around each fabric after it is tacked down, I had trouble getting used to using these and now they just sit on the shelf:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3194&PRODID=prd5522
> 
> I think froggy33 answered your other questions, but feel free to ask for more help if needed.



I loved the little scissors that came with my machine b/c they were small & I could get in there & trim close.  They got dull in the middle of my quilt project so I had to LEARN to like those applique scissors.  They work OK for me now, but I did have to wrap gauze around one of the handles b/c it just rubbed my finger wrong.  I haven't had the patience to get used to my curved ones yet.  I think I bought everything there was in the beginning!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

LovesDumbo- i love the carousel theme idea!!!
Now Im in search of the perfect animals, what do you think of these? Too whimsy? I could do strips of pastel shades batiks in between....




there is a whole collection, I dont know if Im allowed to post the link, since it's on Voldemort
found it posted elsewhere too
http://www.goldenneedledesigns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186


----------



## erikawolf2004

cogero said:


> Ha Ha Ha.... I use those fiskar scissors more than the applique scissors they fit much better in my hands.



I like those the best also.


----------



## vester

OK you are all enablers to my addiction.   If I were to *hypothetically* ask for my birthday/Christmas for an embroidery machine - where should I start?  I dont have any idea - or really waht they cost or what a good one is....

help.....(maybe.  I'm not sure I want to know haha.) 

Vester


----------



## mommy2mrb

super, duper cute stuff everyone!! LOVE the dumbo outfit!

I so wish I had learned to sew....my Grandma did everything...sew, knit, quilt, she actually made all my clothes until I went to school...luckily I have 3 quilts she made me over the years....my mom showed no interest in any of it, rather clean house  and when I got older, my grandma lived too far away to teach me   the only "sewing" I did in middle school was a disaster, but I used to cross stitch years ago...oh well, will just enjoy all the beautiful things you all create!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> LovesDumbo- i love the carousel theme idea!!!
> Now Im in search of the perfect animals, what do you think of these? Too whimsy? I could do strips of pastel shades batiks in between....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a whole collection, I dont know if Im allowed to post the link, since it's on Voldemort
> found it posted elsewhere too
> http://www.goldenneedledesigns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186



Those are very cool!


----------



## ItsArmaya

/peeks in


----------



## ms_mckenna

ItsArmaya said:


> /peeks in



Hey you


----------



## effervescent

Ugh, I had a ton of multi quotes and lost about half of them.  I'll just say upfront that all the outfits posted have just been gorgeous.  



sheridee32 said:


> I don't hoop my shirts anymore i use a spray adhisve and have pinned them you don't have the marks and you dont have to worry about slippage it has worked pretty good



Can you elaborate more on this?  I'm feeling kind of slow this morning.  You hoop your stabilizer, then spray it and pin your tshirt on it?  What kind of spray adhesive do you use?  I've had decent luck just hooping my shirts but they've really been irritating me the last few times I've done it.  Looking for a less stressful way!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> is this better?



Oh how cute!  I just adore Eeyore, but unfortunately none of my kids have been big Pooh fans.  That dress is just too adorable.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



That is GORGEOUS!  I can't wait to see the finished dress.  I've only seen the movie once as well so no idea what wording to put on it.




2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day



I adore that skirt.  The whole outfit is great!



aboveH20 said:


> I love my serger.  No one said how much fun it would be and I know having the serged edges is a big improvement.  Thanks Andrea for recommending serging before ruffling.  That's the step I'm up to.



I guess I need to get cracking with my serger...glad to hear you like yours!  I did get mine out of the box, bought thread for it, and read my instruction manual.  I think on my day off I'm gonna bite the bullet and give it a whirl.  I'm going to make DD an Audrey for our trip so I'd like to have it figured out before I make it.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



  Stunning!  I'm making DD a Dumbo outfit per her request but I'm sure it'll look nothing like that.  The details are just amazing!

I'd love to be able to come over to your house and just drool over your fabric stash.     Did you just use regular cardboard under the fabric?  I'm thinking of doing my more modest stash similarly but don't want to shell out for comic book boards at the moment.


----------



## NiniMorris

Enabler Alert!!

Fabric.com is having a SNOW day sale!
15% off 50.00 or more.  Use coupon code SNOW15


...but don't tell my husband!


Nini


----------



## clhemsath

Have you all ever felt better just because you own it??  I wanted the rosetta bag pattern from Sis Boom for a while now, but just held off purchasing it.  Well, this morning I finally gave up and bought it.  I am not going to make it any time soon (that MASS cleaning of my craft room/fabric stash found about 10 unfinished projects) but I am just happy to own it.

This morning is church, then my daughters have their first basketball game to cheer for.  Then, hopefully some sewing this afternoon.


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> Mucho snow, huh? My older son and my car are in Rhode Island for the week.  I'm hoping he doesn't feel the need to drive around a lot.  He lives in NYC so doesn't drive much and doesn't have much experience driving in the snow.  Yesterday I probably spent equal amounts of time shoveling/snow blowing and sewing.  My husband picked a good week to be out of town.



I am already so sick of the snow and 



mommy2mrb said:


> miprender - a 1/2 yard is enough, these are meant to be snuggle blankets, thank you for helping make our "wish" come true....



Thanks



tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! We are booked (again) for Disney World!!!!! I think this one is a keeper!!!
> 
> Going in May 5 nights at BWV and 2 @ AKV- jambo House!
> 
> And we will get to see the Flower and Garden Show which is one of my favorite things to see at WDW!!!
> 
> LOVE THE ADULT APRONS! THEY ARE AWESOME!
> 
> I am rearranging my bedroom at the moment- better get back to it!



We love Jambo House  You will have to check us out at the AKL Thread



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!



Flood away! That dress is too cute



woodkins said:


> This is a Vida I made for my dd that she wore as a tunic/dress with leggings. We went in Dec so I made it long enough that she could wear it as a dress, but also with leggings if it was chilly (which it was). She wore it again in Sept. as a sundress, so it got double duty.





shefrn1 said:


> i am a very beginner sewer..if made a couple of quilts in the past but haven't done anything in a while......in fact I haven't used my machine since my kids were born 3 years ago.....but I picked up fabric for a tinkerbell twil skirt for DD and hopefully I'll remember how to thread my machine
> 
> if any of you guys have some super easy sewing patterns that i could make for 'the big give' i would certainly try to help you guys out.....I wonder if the bibs you were talking about would be easy IDK!!!!



I am still a beginner sewer but this thread feeds my creative addiction to anything Disney



NiniMorris said:


> Evidently I need to hoop better.  (of course my hoop may be in need of replacing)  It seems no matter how I hoop, or what stabilizer I use, after the stitching is over...with all those perfect satin stitches lining up perfectly, after I remove the stabilizer it starts to pucker.  Not a lot, but enough that it drives me crazy!
> 
> I first noticed it on some of our Disney shirts with a lot of detail.  After the second washing they really started to pucker.  Now it seems that everything is puckering a bit after the final 'grooming' (cutting threads etc).  Of course, I mainly do applique, but I had no problems on on the embroidery work towels I did for Christmas gifts.
> 
> I only use prewashed fabrics...so that isn't what the problem is.  The tension on my machine looks about perfect....I am running out of ideas!
> 
> It is a relatively new problem, so I am thinking it is my hoop...or my arthritic hands not being able to hoop as well as I used to.  Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> (Brother PE770)
> Nini



I don't hoop my shirts either and use cut away and sometimes after washing they pucker a little too. Luckily if I iron the applique it comes back to it's original form. One stabilizer not to use (by my own experience) is the water soluble wash away. By mistake I had purchased that one and when I made the shirt for my daughter that was all I had. It was fine for her to wear that day in the park, but after I washed the shirt it really puckered bad.



mommy2mrb said:


> all the programs for the littler kids is only on in the mornings....afternoons is for the 8+ group...since I have a 10.5 I get to watch the "awesome" afternoon shows, well some, I don't let her watch Sonny with a Chance and that new Fish one...just to strange for me!


I can't stand that Fish Hooks. DD7 and DS5 think it is funny but I just don't get the humor either



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???



That's cute



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day



Cute


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?



Very cute



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



I just love this. Can't wait to see it all finished



PurpleEars said:


> II can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



Sweet. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Wow.. that is just amazing.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> LovesDumbo- i love the carousel theme idea!!!
> Now Im in search of the perfect animals, what do you think of these? Too whimsy? I could do strips of pastel shades batiks in between....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a whole collection, I dont know if Im allowed to post the link, since it's on Voldemort
> found it posted elsewhere too
> http://www.goldenneedledesigns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186



I love these.



vester said:


> OK you are all enablers to my addiction.   If I were to *hypothetically* ask for my birthday/Christmas for an embroidery machine - where should I start?  I dont have any idea - or really waht they cost or what a good one is....
> 
> help.....(maybe.  I'm not sure I want to know haha.)
> 
> Vester



I just purchased the PE770 a few months ago on Wmart's website. It does 4x4 and 5x7.



effervescent said:


> Can you elaborate more on this?  I'm feeling kind of slow this morning.  You hoop your stabilizer, then spray it and pin your tshirt on it?  What kind of spray adhesive do you use?  I've had decent luck just hooping my shirts but they've really been irritating me the last few times I've done it.  Looking for a less stressful way!



I use the 505 spray that I can get at my local sewing store. It is not suppose to gum up your machine or needle.



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> Fabric.com is having a SNOW day sale!
> 15% off 50.00 or more.  Use coupon code SNOW15
> 
> 
> ...but don't tell my husband!
> 
> 
> Nini



Ohh...I will have to check it out too. SHH...don't tell my DH either.



clhemsath said:


> Have you all ever felt better just because you own it??  I wanted the rosetta bag pattern from Sis Boom for a while now, but just held off purchasing it.  Well, this morning I finally gave up and bought it.  I am not going to make it any time soon (that MASS cleaning of my craft room/fabric stash found about 10 unfinished projects) but I am just happy to own it.
> 
> This morning is church, then my daughters have their first basketball game to cheer for.  Then, hopefully some sewing this afternoon.



I feel that way with Heather's designs. I think over the past few weeks I must have almost all her Disney ones now.


----------



## DMGeurts

2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)



This turned out so cute!  I love the fabrics you chose... in general - I love hot pink with black anyways - so this is just great!  



PurpleEars said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



These turned out so nice... I love everything - they are going to love them!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Wow!  WOW!  WOW!  THis outfit just POPS!!!  I love it... love the colors, love the appliques, love the dots - love it all.  My favorite part is that it's an outfit that has a total whimsical feeling to it - FANTASTIC!!!  Do you have an album of all your completed outfits somewhere?  I'd love to peek at them (unfortunately, I'd probably end up CASEing)...  Can I say WOW again??  

D~


----------



## billwendy

travelbel said:


> Thanks - Nothing on the top?? I do have some of the iron on for the inside.... I was always trying something on top too (water sol., tear away, etc.) and it always seemed to be more of a problem than help!



I dont put anything over the top unless Im worried the stitches are going to sink in - like for fleece or terrycloth....I usually use a tack down stitch to hold it in place.



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, the Brother 770 came in!!! I want to play, but need some assistance.  I saw heathersue'stutorial for hand applique, but does anyone know where I could find a tutorial for machine applique?  Specifically for the 770?  There is one directions page in the manual for applique, but it's not real clear.  Any help is appreciated.



WOO HOO!!! I love mine!! I find it to be very user friendly!!  do you have stabilizer?



heatherskiba said:


> Thanks so much! I'm going to check them out.  I just played and think I may have it figured out.  I was confused because this machine does it differently than the Memory Craft.  Or on second thought, maybe there is just two ways of doing it.  I guess if you are appliqueing something simple like a single initial, you can stitch the first line as a guide on the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on, put the fabric in place, stitch it down, cut out, then embroider around the outside--OR--place the fabric in the hoop, stitch the first line, remove from hoop, cut out, stitch second line as a guide, place fabric in place with spray and then embroider.  Does that make sense to anyone?????
> But if you are doing a detailed disney design, then you would have to hoop the shirt or whatever you are putting the design on and then cut out piece by piece as you add different layers.  I also read this is easier with applique scissors.  Is this accurate? and if so, any suggestions on what type?



I like the small curved fiscars! and yes, hoop, placement, trim, tack down, satin stitch....



ellenbenny said:


> I will share my experience with scissors.
> 
> The ones I use are these:
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Se...sors/Detail-Scissors/Curved-Detail-Scissors-4
> 
> I tried these because they are labelled as applique scissors, but I find that I much prefer the small curved fiskars for cutting around each fabric after it is tacked down, I had trouble getting used to using these and now they just sit on the shelf:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat3194&PRODID=prd5522
> 
> I think froggy33 answered your other questions, but feel free to ask for more help if needed.



THanks for posting about those funky looking scissors - I have always wondered if they did something magical!! I love the curved small fiscars too - they work so well!! I have a ghinger pair of them too, but they have  stiffer feel.



vester said:


> OK you are all enablers to my addiction.   If I were to *hypothetically* ask for my birthday/Christmas for an embroidery machine - where should I start?  I dont have any idea - or really waht they cost or what a good one is....
> 
> help.....(maybe.  I'm not sure I want to know haha.)
> 
> Vester



Brother PE 770 is a good one - lots of us have it, so its easy to ask for advice!! lol....you can do up to a 5x7 design with that machine.



mommy2mrb said:


> super, duper cute stuff everyone!! LOVE the dumbo outfit!
> 
> I so wish I had learned to sew....my Grandma did everything...sew, knit, quilt, she actually made all my clothes until I went to school...luckily I have 3 quilts she made me over the years....my mom showed no interest in any of it, rather clean house  and when I got older, my grandma lived too far away to teach me   the only "sewing" I did in middle school was a disaster, but I used to cross stitch years ago...oh well, will just enjoy all the beautiful things you all create!



I really think you could learn to do it with Carla C's patterns and help from the experts on here! Do you have a machine?



ItsArmaya said:


> /peeks in



Peek a BOO!!!! haha!!

Well, Im a little sad today - it would have been my Dad's 74th birthday today! It was always fun because he was 10 years older than my mom and she is 20 years older than me and all of our birthdays ended in the same number - he would turn the corner for us first. He graduated to heaven right after Billy and I were married. With being an only child, my parents and I were very very close. Thankfully God took care of my mom and gave us Bob (who is doing very well by the way) so she wouldnt have to be alone at such a young age (she was only a few years older than me when he died). But anyways, Im missin him today!! But, today is the day we celebrate Zoey's birthday - we are guessing she is 13 yo (not sure of her real age since she was a rescued doggie). Got her some new pupperoni treats and some Dingo bones - lol!! And she is sporting her Heathersue cupcake fleece today!! lol!!! THanks for listening, sorry for the ramble!! lol


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Thanks for all the wonderful comments on the outfit for the Big Give!  I was going for whimsical, circus-like, without scary clowns!  lol!
As far as my fabric stash, I work in a plant where I can get clean cardboard, so I used that to wrap my fabric around.  I know lots of folks use the comic board inserts, but I am cheap, and I wanted to use free!  lol!  I figure, if the fabric manufacturers can wrap their fabric around cardboard, then so can I.  I don't worry too much about it being acid free.   I figure it still is better than all thrown together in a tote!


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, I have the applique stuff figured out!!! In fact I spent so much time thinking about it yesterday, I had dreams about it last night.....

Now the only other thing I need to figure out is what kind of software I need.  I know when I buy the designs of different fonts, for example the Disney font, all of the letters are a separate file.  I really just want the most simple (cheap) software that I can use for the 770 where I can import the letters I want for a name and then save as the one file for the machine  

All suggestions so far have been SO helpful!!! So thanks in advance.  

Also, forgot to quote, but the Crush outfit is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Tom, this is just gorgeous!! I'm so glad your back and found someone to sew for! I'm starting to get in that spot. But Kirsta loves the Princess tunic I made, so we can go with that for awhile.


----------



## billwendy

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I have the applique stuff figured out!!! In fact I spent so much time thinking about it yesterday, I had dreams about it last night.....
> 
> Now the only other thing I need to figure out is what kind of software I need.  I know when I buy the designs of different fonts, for example the Disney font, all of the letters are a separate file.  I really just want the most simple (cheap) software that I can use for the 770 where I can import the letters I want for a name and then save as the one file for the machine
> 
> All suggestions so far have been SO helpful!!! So thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, forgot to quote, but the Crush outfit is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!!



you can download the Stitch Era for free and play with stuff - even import free fonts!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DMGeurts said:


> I made a pair this last weekend, and I started out by just straight stitching.  By the time I was done, a few of my fabric pieces were starting to fray off - so I went back and zig-zagged everything.  I think some people might iron them on too, instead of sewing?
> 
> D~





ellenbenny said:


> I've never done these, so I can't really help, but wanted to let you know that I read your question.





Granna4679 said:


> I have made many many overalls and pants outfits.  My advise would be to straight stitch around it and then do a zig zag with a  tight stitch around or satin stitch.  But in order to hold it on long enough to keep it straight, I usually put heat bond on the back and attach.  It will keep it from slipping until you can sew and if you decide to reposition before sewing, you have the option there.





T-rox said:


> 1st of all, the first pair of jeans i did( candy land theme) i did not open the leg!live and learn. in retrospect I did it the difficult way. but i did iron on stablizer on the back of the candyland fabric piece i was going to attach to the jeans.then, i pinned the heck out of the candyland piece to the jeans. then i zigzagged, widest zigzag possible and shortest stich possible.  and I "appliqued" quite a few pieces on those jeans. here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks for all the advice!  I winded up using heat and bond and just doing a straight stitch for now. I really like the way they look.  If the frayin starts to look messy i will go back and zig zag.  Even dh made a comment on how cute they look!



1308Miles said:


> :



This is so cute!  I love the little mickey head on the tie!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?



So cute!  Can't wait to see a pic of her in it!



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl



Really cute! I think a flower skirt will look great with it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's kept it on all day



Love it!  Now, you need to make some in adult sizes!



PurpleEars said:


> I use a regular pencil most of the time - usually it washes out after I am done. If not, an eraser will do the trick!
> 
> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



The shirt and the dress are so cute!  The pillowcases are neat!  I might have to make a few of those!
I also sometimes just use a pencil.  I have a fade away marker that I use a lot.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Saw this on facebook too and I still LOVE it!  The colors are so bright and inviting.  She will be sure to get LOTS of attention in it!


----------



## heatherskiba

billwendy said:


> you can download the Stitch Era for free and play with stuff - even import free fonts!!



I just searched for the Stitch Era and saw that it says you can download for free, but I can't find where to actually do that.  Do you happen to have a link?  Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Hey Everyone!

Khelsey's Big Give is coming along GREAT!!!! Would anyone be interested in doing some kind of little bag/tutu bag/backpack for her 2 little sisters? Also, this is Khelsey's first wheelchair - do we have any idea for some decorations for it? Someone is making her a disney wheelchair bag so that helps - any other ideas????


----------



## SallyfromDE

heatherskiba said:


> I just searched for the Stitch Era and saw that it says you can download for free, but I can't find where to actually do that.  Do you happen to have a link?  Thanks!



Try this:

http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html#anchor_117

This might help:

In the meantime please follow this link to view our intro to the software.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WosnbVfX9A8

Please follow this link to make sure that your computer is compatible.
http://www.freesierrasoftware.com/stitc ... versal.asp

Please follow this link to view the You tube introduction to the software.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WosnbVfX9A8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiaXFluYTGs


----------



## ItsArmaya

Anyone have a serger recommendation (not too expensive)?


----------



## 1308Miles

Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.

I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns. 

So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:










I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?


----------



## ms_mckenna

1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?


That top is ADORABLE! 

Did you try walmart? My DD is in the same size and I get them there. Another place would be if you have a hobby lobby the 2/4 runs pretty small.


----------



## lovesdumbo

1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns.
> 
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?


Your Mickey bar T is adorable!

Have you tried Old Navy for T's?  I have good luck with their quality.  I have also had good luck with Target's T's but now sure what they have for babies/toddlers.  I have also had very good service from www.jiffyshirts.com but I like the quality/softness of Old Navy & Target better.  

The simply sweet really isn't hard.  The time consuming part is the gathering but you will LOVE Carla's instructions.  You might consider starting with the Easy Fit pants.  You would get a ton of use out of that pattern for both DS & DD.  I used to sew but hadn't sewn in years when I started sewing again so I could make my tomboy a dress in Buzz fabric.  She'd wear a dress as long as it wasn't too frilly or pink.  I started with a Simplicty or McCall's pattern and the fit was off.  Then I made easy fit PJ pants for all 3 of my kids.  My oldest who was 10 at the time and had never seen me sew asked me how I made them look "so real".  Then I made Carla's A-line and then Simply Sweet.  Her portrait peasant is super easy too.  And with her instructions even the bowling shirt isn't too hard.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.





Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch 





Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin 





 Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.





 And all  
TFL


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



So stinkin' cute!!! I love those, with all of them together with EE they will get so much attention!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL


SOOOO perfect!!!  SOOOOO cute!!!  Love all of them!!!  I hope you don't plan on getting much done in the park the day you wear those.  You're going to get stopped every 2" by guests asking you where you got them or telling you how awesome they are.


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> So stinkin' cute!!! I love those, with all of them together with EE they will get so much attention!


Thank you  


lovesdumbo said:


> SOOOO perfect!!!  SOOOOO cute!!!  Love all of them!!!  I hope you don't plan on getting much done in the park the day you wear those.  You're going to get stopped every 2" by guests asking you where you got them or telling you how awesome they are.


LOL is it that bad? We have never worn customs to Disney  before. But thank you though I am really happy how they turned out. Shocked how much I am enjoying embroidering I just have to get faces down I think I am going to quit doing them on the machine and get some floss and sit on the couch with hubby.


----------



## babynala

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!


The yellow fabric you used is really sweet.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> We will be there 10th-17th BWV and AKV


Congrats on your trip.  Hope Hannah is walking by then. 



lovesdumbo said:


> Hope I'm walking well too.  I went to my podiatrist today.  I am 7 week post op on my left foot today.  It is feeling pretty good but my right foot that is 5 months post op still hurts.  He took an xray of the right foot today and says it looks good but he said I should get a CT scan just to be sure everything is OK.  He seems to think it will be OK with time but I'm worried there might be something else wrong with it.


Hope your foot is OK.  Maybe it is just taking longer to recover then the other foot.



ms_mckenna said:


> They are starting Disney Junior on Feb 14th (new channel) I cannot wait! To say the least!


Oh, this is going to be an entire new channel?  I thought they were just renaming the "Playhouse Disney" part of the regular channel to Junior.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?


This came out so nice.  Can't wait to see your finished creation.



vester said:


> I LOVE this! My daughter is 4 1/2 and we have never cut her hair because its so long and perfect and we call her rapunzel too! We are acutally going to cut it I think at DW this May and give to locks for love!
> Vester


How thoughtful of your daughter



NiniMorris said:


> I use the water soluble Marvy markers.  I like that it will stay where I need it for as long as I need it.  Then a quick spritz and it is gone.  I use both the purple and the white...but prefer the purple.  The white dries out too fast!
> 
> I know some people worry about it not coming out...I just test it on a small piece, but I have never had any problems with it not washing out.  Of course, if I leave a project alone too long...like a week...when I come back the marks are gone!  (I hate that!)LOL
> Nini


I can relate, I marked up a wall hanging i am trying to finish and I'm getting nervous the marks are going to fade.  At least it will serve as good motivation to get it done.



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)


This came out really nice.  Looks like she loves it!



aboveH20 said:


> My son and my car made it safely back from Rhode Island and he didn't have any problems driving in the snow.  The big scratch on the front bumper is from pulling out of the tiny parking area in his apartment building.


KIDS!  Glad they are home safe.  Can't wait to see what you make with your new toys.



PurpleEars said:


> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures
> 
> Front:


The dress came out so cute and I love the bowling shirt.  Great job on the pillowcases.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:


This is amazing.  Mallory will look so cute in it.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Now Im in search of the perfect animals, what do you think of these? Too whimsy? I could do strips of pastel shades batiks in between....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenneedledesigns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186


This is a cute set of animals.  



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I have the applique stuff figured out!!! In fact I spent so much time thinking about it yesterday, I had dreams about it last night.....







1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?


I love this shirt. 



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.


These came out really great!  What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ticker check

I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.


----------



## clhemsath

2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)



Hi Leslie (or anyone else that might know)~

First, the outfit is adorable.  My daughter now wants me to make her one with Minnie on it  I have been searching for the pattern all day, and it seems the only place I can find it is in Australia?  Do you know if it is a new pattern or should I just go ahead and get it from there?  I am not really sure about shipping from Australia.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## effervescent

NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> Fabric.com is having a SNOW day sale!
> 15% off 50.00 or more.  Use coupon code SNOW15
> 
> 
> ...but don't tell my husband!
> 
> 
> Nini



Maaaaannnnnn....I'll have to browse tonight while I'm at work.  I usually have NO trouble getting to $50 there....  



clhemsath said:


> Have you all ever felt better just because you own it??  I wanted the rosetta bag pattern from Sis Boom for a while now, but just held off purchasing it.  Well, this morning I finally gave up and bought it.  I am not going to make it any time soon (that MASS cleaning of my craft room/fabric stash found about 10 unfinished projects) but I am just happy to own it.
> 
> This morning is church, then my daughters have their first basketball game to cheer for.  Then, hopefully some sewing this afternoon.



Yes, I hoard patterns.  I hoard scrapbook stuff too.  I haven't seriously scrapbooked in about a year but still keep buying stuff cause I feel the need to have it!



miprender said:


> I can't stand that Fish Hooks. DD7 and DS5 think it is funny but I just don't get the humor either



Fish Hooks irritates me too.  I'm making my friend's daughter her birthday cake and she wants Fish Hooks.  I'm so totally uninspired on that cake it's not even funny.  Usually if I get a topic I can roll with it, but I've been secretly hoping that her daughter changes her mind!



miprender said:


> I use the 505 spray that I can get at my local sewing store. It is not suppose to gum up your machine or needle.



Thanks, I'll have to look for that.  I almost put my embroidery machine through the window on the last shirt I made!



billwendy said:


> Well, Im a little sad today - it would have been my Dad's 74th birthday today! It was always fun because he was 10 years older than my mom and she is 20 years older than me and all of our birthdays ended in the same number - he would turn the corner for us first. He graduated to heaven right after Billy and I were married. With being an only child, my parents and I were very very close. Thankfully God took care of my mom and gave us Bob (who is doing very well by the way) so she wouldnt have to be alone at such a young age (she was only a few years older than me when he died). But anyways, Im missin him today!! But, today is the day we celebrate Zoey's birthday - we are guessing she is 13 yo (not sure of her real age since she was a rescued doggie). Got her some new pupperoni treats and some Dingo bones - lol!! And she is sporting her Heathersue cupcake fleece today!! lol!!! THanks for listening, sorry for the ramble!! lol



  My mom remarried a Bob after my dad passed....just found that a little funny.    I hope that your day goes well.  My dad's birthday is just a couple weeks before mine, it's always fairly somber for me.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful comments on the outfit for the Big Give!  I was going for whimsical, circus-like, without scary clowns!  lol!
> As far as my fabric stash, I work in a plant where I can get clean cardboard, so I used that to wrap my fabric around.  I know lots of folks use the comic board inserts, but I am cheap, and I wanted to use free!  lol!  I figure, if the fabric manufacturers can wrap their fabric around cardboard, then so can I.  I don't worry too much about it being acid free.   I figure it still is better than all thrown together in a tote!



Definitely not scary!  I had planned to buy the display boards when they go on sale at the craft stores and cut them up to use.  Not free, but definitely a lot cheaper than the comic book boards.  I'm not at all worried about acid free - I don't plan to be storing them on cardboard forever!




ms_mckenna said:


> And all
> TFL



Adorable!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ticker check
> 
> I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.



  I hope you're okay!



Well I have to get sewing!  I need to finish up one more big give and then get started on our customs - leaving in 14 days!


----------



## Darragh

Hi All

I just finished my Donald Duck t-shirt for the Big Give but not that it's off the hoop, I see hoop marks!  Is there some way to get these off?  Do I mist around the marks and then iron?  Or would steam ironing take it off?  I'm almost afraid to iron that I'll set in hoop marks!  Please help!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.  

I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)

Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!

My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!

Nini


----------



## ItsArmaya

1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> *(can't include the picture as I don't have enough posts yet...working on it...)
> *
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



So cute!  I second the previous suggestion of Walmart.  If you need a few shirts there are also sites online you can order from that have a bigger selection and very good prices...of course my brain isn't working right now so I can't remember the name of the site!  I got it from someone here, so hopefully they will see this and post it again.


----------



## ItsArmaya

ms_mckenna said:


> Hey you



Hey back!

(sorry trying to get to 10 posts...)


----------



## ItsArmaya

NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> Fabric.com is having a SNOW day sale!
> 15% off 50.00 or more.  Use coupon code SNOW15
> 
> 
> ...but don't tell my husband!
> 
> 
> Nini



I went and daydreamed (I have no room to even store fabric let alone sew) and they had some awesome stuff- even Seuss!!!


(6 more posts to go?)


----------



## ItsArmaya

clhemsath said:


> Have you all ever felt better just because you own it??  I wanted the rosetta bag pattern from Sis Boom for a while now, but just held off purchasing it.  Well, this morning I finally gave up and bought it.  I am not going to make it any time soon (that MASS cleaning of my craft room/fabric stash found about 10 unfinished projects) but I am just happy to own it.
> 
> This morning is church, then my daughters have their first basketball game to cheer for.  Then, hopefully some sewing this afternoon.




I have that problem too!  I won't be sewing for at least another month, and still have patterns already I haven't used...so I've been making myself NOT go to YCMT because I know I'll find a bunch of patterns I want!!


----------



## ItsArmaya

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ticker check
> 
> I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.




Are you okay?!?!?!  Honey maybe you should be checked for a concussion?


----------



## ItsArmaya

Darragh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just finished my Donald Duck t-shirt for the Big Give but not that it's off the hoop, I see hoop marks!  Is there some way to get these off?  Do I mist around the marks and then iron?  Or would steam ironing take it off?  I'm almost afraid to iron that I'll set in hoop marks!  Please help!



I believe that is what others have done (sprayed and ironed) but wait for them to check in, I'm sure someone will let you know soon!


----------



## ItsArmaya

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini




Nini, you will be AWESOME!  I SO wish I could be there (well except for the 9am stuff...I do NOT function in the morning!! hehe!)


----------



## ItsArmaya

It's really tough to get to 10 even semi-constructive posts in this thread when you can't even quote a picture!!!


----------



## ItsArmaya

Woot!  Finally at ten!  I'm trying this question again with a picture (Adi is awesome) so I don't get lost in the thread ...






Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.


----------



## NiniMorris

ItsArmaya said:


> Nini, you will be AWESOME!  I SO wish I could be there (well except for the 9am stuff...I do NOT function in the morning!! hehe!)



 LOL!!!Nine am is NOT early...try 5 am for early!  That is when my youngest thinks it is time to get up...and we learned the HARD way not to let him up by himself...think garage full of paint and  deep freezer...


Never a dull moment around our house!

Nini

PS...my serger is a singer.  But I don't know that it is a particularly good one...hubby bought it for me for a birthday a year or so ago...


----------



## ItsArmaya

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!!!Nine am is NOT early...try 5 am for early!  That is when my youngest thinks it is time to get up...and we learned the HARD way not to let him up by himself...think garage full of paint and  deep freezer...
> 
> 
> Never a dull moment around our house!
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...my serger is a singer.  But I don't know that it is a particularly good one...hubby bought it for me for a birthday a year or so ago...




That's how the boys are.  I cannot function (I won't go into the whole whiney list of why) before 9am...as in, that's when I can pull myself out of bed.  I try to never schedule anything until 11 am because if it's before then I get so worried about making it up in time that I don't sleep the night before!

So what's the lesson tomorrow?


----------



## RMAMom

ItsArmaya said:


> Woot!  Finally at ten!  I'm trying this question again with a picture (Adi is awesome) so I don't get lost in the thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.



A few of us have the Brother 1034D its a good beginner serger at a great price and there are a ton of youtube tutorials if you need them. I bought mine at HSN.


----------



## ItsArmaya

RMAMom said:


> A few of us have the Brother 1034D its a good beginner serger at a great price and there are a ton of youtube tutorials if you need them. I bought mine at HSN.



Ooh I was looking at that one, too!


----------



## NiniMorris

ItsArmaya said:


> That's how the boys are.  I cannot function (I won't go into the whole whiney list of why) before 9am...as in, that's when I can pull myself out of bed.  I try to never schedule anything until 11 am because if it's before then I get so worried about making it up in time that I don't sleep the night before!
> 
> So what's the lesson tomorrow?



Tomorrow's lesson is about how to thread an old, old, old machine!  From what I have heard from the participants, they aren't even sure how to buy the thread...so I've picked some up for them.  I can't find any model numbers on the machine, so I am having trouble finding a manual for it...It was her mom's...



RMAMom said:


> A few of us have the Brother 1034D its a good beginner serger at a great price and there are a ton of youtube tutorials if you need them. I bought mine at HSN.



OOOOOOO HSn is having free shipping and 4 payments on that  one right now...wonder if I can convince hubby I need a new one...probably not...


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



Good luck, although I am sure you will do great.  Sounds like a great fit for you!



ItsArmaya said:


> Woot!  Finally at ten!  I'm trying this question again with a picture (Adi is awesome) so I don't get lost in the thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.



I have a janome, I think it is a mylock 304d.  Not sure if they still make it, but it was the cheapest one at the store.  I think it works just fine.  I later bought a singer coverstitch machine and have yet to ever try that feature.  It's too much trouble to change the needles/thread every time you want to do a different stitch.  

Now I use my janome for rolled hems and my singer for overcast stitching and never have to change the setup on either one.  They both seem to work fine, but I know I don't use them to their fullest capabilities.


----------



## ellenbenny

I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.


This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:





The diaper stacker:





And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:


----------



## dbprimeaux

Hi -
I am looking for a dress pattern for my DD. I don't have a picture, but here is my best explaination.... it is one type of material for the main body of the dress and then a matching type of material to trim the bottom of the dress. The dress has ribbon at the top of the dress that ties on each shoulder, and when you tie the ribbon at the shoulders - the neckline of the dress gathers together. I need the pattern in a size 8-10. I appreciate any help!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

jenshell75 said:


> This is my very first attempt of an Amelia Dress, I just love the vintage look Christmas fabric. Calliope loves it as well. I think the colours suit her complection. This dress is not for our Disney Holiday  the fabric was on sale so it was perfect to practice with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is my second dress and this was done in a rush and after a 12 hour shift at work. I made this dress a little bit big so that it will still fit Calliope next year in December when we will be on the Dream Bahamian Cruise over Christmas. This fabric is stunning, it features Santa enjoying the summer at thebeach ,fishiing, swimming with dolphins,  and playing golf.
> This will be perfect for our Christmas cruise.



Sorry for the "double" post....but I found the dress I was talking about above...except it ties on both shoulders.


----------



## ellenbenny

dbprimeaux said:


> Sorry for the "double" post....but I found the dress I was talking about above...except it ties on both shoulders.



The style is called a pillowcase dress I think.  You can probably find free tutorials, (Did you try the bookmarks at the beginning of this thread?) or you can probably purchase a pattern at youcanmakethis.com


----------



## revrob

dbprimeaux said:


> Hi -
> I am looking for a dress pattern for my DD. I don't have a picture, but here is my best explaination.... it is one type of material for the main body of the dress and then a matching type of material to trim the bottom of the dress. The dress has ribbon at the top of the dress that ties on each shoulder, and when you tie the ribbon at the shoulders - the neckline of the dress gathers together. I need the pattern in a size 8-10. I appreciate any help!!



It sounds like a pillowcase dress.  There are a lot of tutorials on the internet - but there are also patterns for sale.  Here is one that shows a good picture so at least if this is what you're looking for, you can find what you're looking for.

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...ress-with-matching-doll-pattern-sizes-0-8.htm

And in a larger size

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...irt-Women-and-Junior-Sizes-6-Sizes-in-all.htm


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Teresa, I don't remember the Alice dress...Want to share?  I haven't posted pictures of Audrey in ages have I?  How about I promise to post a picture of her in the notorious Tom twirl Snow White when we get back from our vacation.  A "Modeled Tom" in early February!



It's been a long time!! I will be waiting for the picture when you get back!! 



vester said:


> Is that a satin stitch you did around the Disney Letters?
> 
> And we were at Disney May 14-24 I think ??? Last year.
> 
> Vester



We left on the 15th, I think. So, we just passed you! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Maureen, here is the original Alice dress I did.  I had fun looking at my little Alice to find these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I got the Brother PE770 embroidery machine.  So far, I really love it!



Adorable!!! I just love this dress! Here it is on Lyddie. 







GrammaBelle said:


> Someday I'm going to write a trip report.  Of course, some day I'm going to sew again, too!!  But for now, I'll just be jealous of all your upcoming trips.



Fabulous outfits!!! The girls are so beautiful! What a lot of work and a lot of love! 



tricia said:


> Went to a dinner last night where the theme was to wear an apron.  I, of course, had to make mine and I made the same for my mom and SIL.  Then I still had some fabric left over, so I made a chef hat for myself from the rest.



You guys are so cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Going in May 5 nights at BWV and 2 @ AKV- jambo House!
> 
> And we will get to see the Flower and Garden Show which is one of my favorite things to see at WDW!!!
> 
> LOVE THE ADULT APRONS! THEY ARE AWESOME!
> 
> I am rearranging my bedroom at the moment- better get back to it!


We are seriously considering cancelling our May trip. I love the Flower and Garden Show too (and Davy Jones....)  Have a great time!


T-rox said:


> [/IMG]



I am in LOVE with the skirt!!! Absolutely beautiful! 



aboveH20 said:


> As a faithful reader of *page 1* I can tell you that there are over a zillion apron patterns on teresa's wist link.  I love the ones you made and expecially the matching chef's hat.






MickeyBA said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Denise and about a million years ago I used to post here.  It was under a different user name that I have no clear memory of or the password so I made another.  Life got a little crazy and sewing got put on the back burner for a while.  I moved twice and I still don't have my sewing stuff unpacked, but my goal is to get it out tonight so that tomorrow I can sew sew sew!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you knew where I could find a printable 40% off coupon for Joann.  I can't find a current one anywhere in my house and I have plans to make Drew and her 6 AG dolls matching jammies for her birthday Sunday.  I cannot afford to by 6 doll outfits!  So this is some motivation for me!!!!
> 
> Thanks!  And I have really enjoyed digging through all of the creations I've missed over the last million years!



You are going to have to post a bunch of pictures (if you haven't done that yet, I'm posting before I get all caught up!) so we remember who you are! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!



I love how this looks!!! Wonderful job! 



vester said:


> Well, I hope you are happy with yourself.  Now, I have to completely steal this idea, and do it.  One more thing for me to do.    Lydia LOVED the Crush talk last time we went, she will LOVE this.  I'm sorry, but I have to steal the entire idea.  I hope you dont mind   Add it to the ever piling up list of things to do haha!
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to do Disney letters without having an embroidery machine!!!!!!
> 
> Vester



I have a Lydia too. 


shefrn1 said:


> love the nemo twil dress.....and dd is cute too...sorry didn't quote!!!!
> 
> 
> and I just wanna say that what you ladies do for 'the big give' is sooooo sweet....I'm practically in tears here in work as i'm reading this....it's all new to me as i'm semi new to the boards!!!!
> 
> hopefully i will be able to find some time and improve my skills so I can help you out....i would soooo do it!!
> 
> i am a very beginner sewer..if made a couple of quilts in the past but haven't done anything in a while......in fact I haven't used my machine since my kids were born 3 years ago.....but I picked up fabric for a tinkerbell twil skirt for DD and hopefully I'll remember how to thread my machine
> 
> if any of you guys have some super easy sewing patterns that i could make for 'the big give' i would certainly try to help you guys out.....I wonder if the bibs you were talking about would be easy IDK!!!!



We would love to have you join us!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

dbprimeaux said:


> Hi -
> I am looking for a dress pattern for my DD. I don't have a picture, but here is my best explaination.... it is one type of material for the main body of the dress and then a matching type of material to trim the bottom of the dress. The dress has ribbon at the top of the dress that ties on each shoulder, and when you tie the ribbon at the shoulders - the neckline of the dress gathers together. I need the pattern in a size 8-10. I appreciate any help!!



The photos you posted were the pillowcase dress. I don't know if you saw it on here or not- but I did this one, which is like a pillowcase..




Is this it? I don't remember the pattern name, it's in a Kari Mecca pattern book, but IF this is it- I can look it up


----------



## woodkins

RMAMom said:


> A few of us have the Brother 1034D its a good beginner serger at a great price and there are a ton of youtube tutorials if you need them. I bought mine at HSN.


I also have this model Brother & it is great. Super easy to use and I have been able to do serging of seams and rolled hems with no problems at all (and I consider myself a beginner sewer).



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



Gotta tell you I LOVE this set. We are big Yankee fans here, so it is a huge hit. I didn't realize it was fleece & I was trying to figure out where you found Yankee cotton. You did an awesome job, it looks sooo professional. The mommy-to-be will be speechless.


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Wow! That is AMAZING!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> LOVE it all- but that Minnie dress- she needs to be on a hanger- is that white piping at the collar I see? HOW SWEET!!!
> Love the pillowcases with embroidered names- really nice touch! I like the extra wide accent pink fabric too- really makes the pillowcase- cute princess fabric too- (I know Tom made a sweet dress feliz? with that and I always think of it!)





cogero said:


> Love it all.
> 
> I want to try pillowcases for Valentines Day gifts for the kiddos.





lovesdumbo said:


> Those are great.  I'm sure they will be well loved!





ms_mckenna said:


> So sweet I bet she loves it! I love the pillowcases too.





VBAndrea said:


> What a nice set!  Those kids are going to love the outfits and the pillow cases.





aboveH20 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  How wonderful that you share your gift of sewing with others.





DMGeurts said:


> These turned out so nice... I love everything - they are going to love them!
> D~





mommyof2princesses said:


> The shirt and the dress are so cute!  The pillowcases are neat!  I might have to make a few of those!
> I also sometimes just use a pencil.  I have a fade away marker that I use a lot.





babynala said:


> The dress came out so cute and I love the bowling shirt.  Great job on the pillowcases.



Thanks for the positive feedback on the Give items. I like the suggestion of a hanger. Somehow that never crossed my mind! I will have to remember that for the future! Yes I added a white strip along the collar (though it was narrower than I intended). The pink fabric on the pillow case was actually added because I made a mistake when I was cutting (note to self: cutting fabric late at night was not a good idea). I figure that was the best I could do to salvage what I had.



RMAMom said:


> I took a quilting class and the instructor said that she always uses a sliver of bar soap to mark her quilts. She said it works great and makes the quilt smell good. I have tried it once or twice and shes right, it works great on darker fabrics. The next time you have a very slim small piece of bar soap, put it in your sewing area.



I will have to try using the soap method - thanks.



mommy2mrb said:


> I so wish I had learned to sew....my Grandma did everything...sew, knit, quilt, she actually made all my clothes until I went to school...luckily I have 3 quilts she made me over the years....my mom showed no interest in any of it, rather clean house  and when I got older, my grandma lived too far away to teach me   the only "sewing" I did in middle school was a disaster, but I used to cross stitch years ago...oh well, will just enjoy all the beautiful things you all create!



You may surprise yourself if you give it a try. I didn't sew for a number of years after grade 8 (when I made a skirt with an inch hole between the top of the zipper and the waistband). I just picked it up again when I was in grad school. I was making outfits for work within months of getting back in front of a sewing machine. The bottom line is that I think everyone can sew if they try.



billwendy said:


> Well, Im a little sad today - it would have been my Dad's 74th birthday today! It was always fun because he was 10 years older than my mom and she is 20 years older than me and all of our birthdays ended in the same number - he would turn the corner for us first. He graduated to heaven right after Billy and I were married. With being an only child, my parents and I were very very close. Thankfully God took care of my mom and gave us Bob (who is doing very well by the way) so she wouldnt have to be alone at such a young age (she was only a few years older than me when he died). But anyways, Im missin him today!! But, today is the day we celebrate Zoey's birthday - we are guessing she is 13 yo (not sure of her real age since she was a rescued doggie). Got her some new pupperoni treats and some Dingo bones - lol!! And she is sporting her Heathersue cupcake fleece today!! lol!!! THanks for listening, sorry for the ramble!! lol



Sending hugs your way Wendy! 



ms_mckenna said:


>



That crew is so cute! I am sure they will get lots of attention that day!



Darragh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just finished my Donald Duck t-shirt for the Big Give but not that it's off the hoop, I see hoop marks!  Is there some way to get these off?  Do I mist around the marks and then iron?  Or would steam ironing take it off?  I'm almost afraid to iron that I'll set in hoop marks!  Please help!



My hoop marks always disappear after I put the item through the washer and dryer.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am sure you will be great and the students will learn lots from you. Looking forward to finding out how the class goes tomorrow.



ItsArmaya said:


> Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.



I use a Singer from Wal-Mart for $299 (from Canada). I have had it for over a year now and I don't have any complaints.



ellenbenny said:


>



You did a good job on the set. I am sure the family will really like it!


----------



## 1308Miles

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The photos you posted were the pillowcase dress. I don't know if you saw it on here or not- but I did this one, which is like a pillowcase..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this it? I don't remember the pattern name, it's in a Kari Mecca pattern book, but IF this is it- I can look it up



Ooh! I LOVE this...I would like to know more about this pattern! If you get a chance, would you mind looking it up?



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



This is amazing! Great work! EllenBenny is my hero!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ellenbenny said:


> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:



This is great, you did an awesome job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



This is adorable!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

ms_mckenna said:


> And all
> TFL



These came out great!


----------



## erikawolf2004

teresajoy said:


> I just love this dress! Here it is on Lyddie.



This so sooo sweet!


----------



## BBGirl

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Leslie's tute for the twirl skirt  I had planned on putting pinky on her shirt but the green spoke to me it needed squirt! This is our first night dinner at the Coral Reef set and going to turtle talk with crush etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show you what it looked like without the petti under and this is what I got lol. Like I said pettis tiaras and dip her in glitter  Looks like we will be wearing it with a petti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the toddler



I say flood us.  Love the outfit and your little looks like a doll she is so cute.


----------



## teresajoy

1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



I'm glad you came out of lurkdome! This shirt is really cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!



Nicole I LOVE it!!! Eeyore is my favorite!!

And, all you going to Disney in May, it's killing me thinking we probably won't be! 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



Very cute! 



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> And she's kept it on all day


I love this picture. 


PurpleEars said:


> Front:


Everything looks fantastic! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Front:



I love Dumbo! Wonderful job Tom!


lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that outfit!!!  Love all the polka dots.  Emma hates polka dots.  How can you not love polka dots?



I don't know! 



ItsArmaya said:


> /peeks in



I can see you!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful comments on the outfit for the Big Give!  I was going for whimsical, circus-like, without scary clowns!  lol!



Good job! I do not like clowns! 





1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns.
> 
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



This is so cute!! 
My Walgreens didn't have any cute shirts for $1! These are adorable. 



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



Look at you! Wow! FABULOUS!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ticker check
> 
> I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.



April, I hop you are OK! 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



You will be wonderful! 


ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:



These all turned out so great! What a nice thing for you to do!


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



I LOVE this Ellen! I know this will be loved by the mom! The dining room picture reminded me of when I made Dallas' stuff. I wasn't even pregnant or trying, just knew that when I was I wouldn't want to sew. When I was done I set it all up on the floor since I didn't have a crib either! 



teresajoy said:


> It's been a long time!! I will be waiting for the picture when you get back!!
> 
> 
> 
> We left on the 15th, I think. So, we just passed you!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!!! I just love this dress! Here it is on Lyddie.



I loving watching the dress go through the years! Both Lydia and Leighanna looked so cute in it! 

I just chopped the top off a dress that was too small and put a new bodice on so it had renewed life. 



ItsArmaya said:


> Woot!  Finally at ten!  I'm trying this question again with a picture (Adi is awesome) so I don't get lost in the thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.



Sorry, things get lost often, just always ask again. I see that you got some answers but I am agreeing with them. I have a 1034d, purchased from walmart.com for a little less then $200. Amazon also had it. It has been chugging for two years through my torture!


----------



## ItsArmaya

LOVE the serger suggestions, keep them coming. I should also have specified I really need one with a moron setting as I can't work machines to save my life 

Another question...can anyone recommend an Embird tutorial?  I would prefer free, of course, but any that are good and easy to understand would be appreciated.


----------



## effervescent

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



That sounds like fun!  I'm sure you'll do great.



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



That is adorable!  I'm sure the mommy will love it!


----------



## VBAndrea

ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL


Love them!  I can't wait until your trip so I can see a pic of all four kids together.  They are going to look smashing!



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:


The set turned out fabulous.  I don't think I would ever even attempt a crib skirt  -- too much fabric to deal with.



dbprimeaux said:


> Hi -
> I am looking for a dress pattern for my DD. I don't have a picture, but here is my best explaination.... it is one type of material for the main body of the dress and then a matching type of material to trim the bottom of the dress. The dress has ribbon at the top of the dress that ties on each shoulder, and when you tie the ribbon at the shoulders - the neckline of the dress gathers together. I need the pattern in a size 8-10. I appreciate any help!!


If you are looking for a pillow case dress I have two free tutorials bookmarked:
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions
http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html


----------



## babynala

MinnieVanMom said:


> I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.


Yikes! I hope you are feeling better soon but it sounds like a trip to the doctor might be a good idea.  



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini


How exciting.  Your students are VERY lucky to have you for their teacher.  Good luck 



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:


Wow, this looks amazing.  I love the diaper stacker.  The crib skirt came out great. 



teresajoy said:


> Adorable!!! I just love this dress! Here it is on Lyddie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are seriously considering cancelling our May trip. I love the Flower and Garden Show too (and Davy Jones....)  Have a great time!


Lydia looks so cute in that dress too.  Hope you don't have to reschedule your trip (see how I said reschedule and not not cancel).  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> The photos you posted were the pillowcase dress. I don't know if you saw it on here or not- but I did this one, which is like a pillowcase..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this it? I don't remember the pattern name, it's in a Kari Mecca pattern book, but IF this is it- I can look it up


I know you posted that dress before but I still love it!


----------



## babynala

Originally Posted by billwendy  
Well, Im a little sad today - it would have been my Dad's 74th birthday today! It was always fun because he was 10 years older than my mom and she is 20 years older than me and all of our birthdays ended in the same number - he would turn the corner for us first. He graduated to heaven right after Billy and I were married. With being an only child, my parents and I were very very close. Thankfully God took care of my mom and gave us Bob (who is doing very well by the way) so she wouldnt have to be alone at such a young age (she was only a few years older than me when he died). But anyways, Im missin him today!! But, today is the day we celebrate Zoey's birthday - we are guessing she is 13 yo (not sure of her real age since she was a rescued doggie). Got her some new pupperoni treats and some Dingo bones - lol!! And she is sporting her Heathersue cupcake fleece today!! lol!!! THanks for listening, sorry for the ramble!! lol

 I hope your day was full of lots of wonderful memories of your dad.  How sweet to celebrate Zoe's birthday on your dad's birthday.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:



That is amazing work!  I have brothers, who if they had children, would defintely want that!  Even thought I am a mets fan I still love it!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



I love outfits!  The colors are so bright and vivid!  They look so cute in their matchign outfits!



jessica52877 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I just chopped the top off a dress that was too small and put a new bodice on so it had renewed life.
> 
> Sorry, things get lost often, just always ask again. I see that you got some answers but I am agreeing with them. I have a 1034d, purchased from walmart.com for a little less then $200. Amazon also had it. It has been chugging for two years through my torture!



I just did the same thing Jessica to an old patchwork dress that thad the old bandana top!  Mom is embroidering a new top!

I also love my 1034d.  It is awesome!


----------



## shefrn1

alright.  you guys move way to fast for me to catch up at home cause my kids won't let me on the computer at home lol....I can only catch up from work LOL




1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns.
> 
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



great job on the shirts.......I don't know if it's already been said but did you try AC moore!!!  I know they have shirst but don't know what sizes...I'm gonna try to get there some day this week to check cause I wanna make some shirts for our trip in May!!!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



awesome outfits!!!!!! they turned out great!!!!!!


----------



## MommyBell08

ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



They are so cute! Great job!


----------



## cogero

Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.

Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it


----------



## clhemsath

cogero said:


> Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.
> 
> Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it



Not only start but FINISH your first easy fit pants.  The pattern is awesome! Don't forget the pictures!

All this talk of sergers is making me want to figure out how to use the one my mom gave to me about 2 years ago.  I did find the manual in the major clean up, maybe it was a sign  I am hoping to take pictures of the craft area later today.  Only you all will understand how happy it makes me.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Adorable as always Tom! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



I'm at a loss for a movie quote, but just had to say that design is amazing!!  Can't wait to see it stitched out on your dress!!



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!
> 
> Fabric.com is having a SNOW day sale!
> 15% off 50.00 or more.  Use coupon code SNOW15
> 
> 
> ...but don't tell my husband!
> 
> 
> Nini



Funny you should mention this Nini, I've been in my dungeon attempting to organize fabric...all I keep thinking is "12 step program"



1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns.
> 
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



What a cute idea!!  Old Navy also sometimes has blank tees for babies...if you order from Jiffy Shirts, make sure to order a size up because Rabbit Skins tend to run at least a size small if not two sizes small.



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



LOVE THEM!!  I love how you've matched everyone to a Nemo personality too, very clever!  I think I'd probably be Flo, feeling like a total air head these days...or maybe Dory "where am I?  Hmmmm"



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



The set turned out really cute, I'm sure they will love it!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

cogero said:


> Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.
> 
> Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it



You are going to love the easy fits.  You will definitely finish them.  They are sooo easy!  Just a piece of advice...depending on what size you are making many people sometimes forget which side is the top and which is the bottom.  Sometimes I mark the tops with a little star to remind me!

Sergers are great for finishing.  That way you don't have fraying ends.  I also use it to hem.  I don't do much else with it.  It stays at the same setting!

I notice you are in Queens!  I was born and raised in Flushing!


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> Gotta tell you I LOVE this set. We are big Yankee fans here, so it is a huge hit. I didn't realize it was fleece & I was trying to figure out where you found Yankee cotton. You did an awesome job, it looks sooo professional. The mommy-to-be will be speechless.





PurpleEars said:


> You did a good job on the set. I am sure the family will really like it!





1308Miles said:


> This is amazing! Great work! EllenBenny is my hero!





erikawolf2004 said:


> This is great, you did an awesome job!





teresajoy said:


> These all turned out so great! What a nice thing for you to do!





jessica52877 said:


> I LOVE this Ellen! I know this will be loved by the mom! The dining room picture reminded me of when I made Dallas' stuff. I wasn't even pregnant or trying, just knew that when I was I wouldn't want to sew. When I was done I set it all up on the floor since I didn't have a crib either!





effervescent said:


> That is adorable!  I'm sure the mommy will love it!





VBAndrea said:


> The set turned out fabulous.  I don't think I would ever even attempt a crib skirt  -- too much fabric to deal with.





babynala said:


> Wow, this looks amazing.  I love the diaper stacker.  The crib skirt came out great.





mommyof2princesses said:


> That is amazing work!  I have brothers, who if they had children, would defintely want that!  Even thought I am a mets fan I still love it!





Diz-Mommy said:


> The set turned out really cute, I'm sure they will love it!!




Thanks so much for all the nice comments on the crib set!!

Believe it or not the crib skirt wasn't too bad, the worst was the bumper pads since I made it all one piece, and with the foam in there is was hard to manage.  All the yankees fabric is fleece because they don't sell MLB in cotton.  I got the idea from a set they had seen online.  I did buy 2 different embroidery designs on etsy which I used on the quilt and on the top part of the diaper stacker.  Overall I am very pleased with how it all came out, even if it isn't my style!  Just hope it fits the crib correctly now!  

Shower is Jan 30th and I will be at the Disboutique meet at Disney World that day, so I won't get to see her receive the set, hopefully I will see pictures of it in the nursery once it gets set up.


----------



## tricia

Oh my, my kids have a hockey tournament on the weekend and I get like over 10 pages behind.



Granna4679 said:


> Tricia - love the aprons.  What a fun dinner theme.  What kind of group are you in that does themed dinners?  Sounds like a great way to get together.



Thanks for all the apron love everyone.  This is the Catholic Women's League, and it is only a once a year dinner.  Next year we are supposed to wear hats.  We had really old (over 50 years), silly, homemade aprons, it was really cute.



Piper said:


> I am going to start sewing again.  I just signed up for Minnie outfits for all 3 girls on Khelsey's give.  Off to Walmart to look for some size 14 jeans to add ruffles to!



Great to see you again.  Glad you are able to get back to your machine.  Have fun.




1308Miles said:


>



Welcome, and great T-shirt.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



that is so sweet looking.  Can't wait to see her walking around WDW with it.




Altoqueenkelly said:


>



Looks very cute.



2cutekidz said:


>



I really love the fabrics in this skirt.  YOu always have such great fabric combinations.



PurpleEars said:


> Front:



Great job on the clothes and the pillowcases.  Sometimes our mistakes turn out to be good things.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Awesome as usually Tom.  Love the ribbon weaving in an out at the bottom of the pants.  Nice touch.



1308Miles said:


> [/IMG]



another great T=Shirt.  (I have a Liam too, and as a 13 yr old who loves to eat he would like this too.)



ms_mckenna said:


> And all
> TFL



OMG, they are gorgeous, and nice and bright, you will definitely get a lot of attention.  (and I think your little blondie is the cutest little guy)



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



Hope it's going well.  I'm sure you will be a wonderful sewing teacher.



ItsArmaya said:


> Woot!  Finally at ten!  I'm trying this question again with a picture (Adi is awesome) so I don't get lost in the thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a serger recommendation?  I'm just starting to think about picking one up.



Pic it too little, you should know better, we like the big pics around here.

I have an Elna serger and love it.  It makes the most beautiful rolled hems.



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:



Came out great.  I know that it isn't your favourite, but it will be loved by the family you made it for.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well the headache and the throw up stopped and now I am just sore.  Glad we know what happens from previous hits to my already TBI.  Today is better.

My ticker is 1, 1, 1.


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



GO NINI!!! Wish I lived closer!! I'd love to be your student!!

April - are you sure you shouldnt get checked out?

Ellen - WOW - you could sell that on you know where for a bundle I bet!! lol

Thanks for the thoughts and hugs yesterday. They were greatly appreciated!!

Our basement is filled with teenaged boys from out youth group at church - Billy and them play this game called Flames of War - something with miniture army stuff and battles -IDK, not my thing - but, I should have some gooood sewing time!!!


----------



## cogero

mommyof2princesses said:


> I notice you are in Queens!  I was born and raised in Flushing!



Ha ha ha!!! I am in Bayside and grew up in Astoria.


----------



## Granna4679

jeniamt said:


> Not a dumb question at all... on the outside of your stateroom is a metal fish clip that DCL uses to clip messages/mail etc.  Although, usually your room steward just puts anything official in your room.  But in theory that is what it is for.  BUT... Disboarders have gotten creative and ban together for Fish Extender (FE) gift exchanges.  You hang your FE to the clip and fellow disers deposit small gifts into the pockets.  It was a lot of fun and some people give amazing handmade things.  I made Mickey headbands for the girls, glow bracelets with a Jack Sparrow theme for the boys and gave highlighters (with a cut little personal sticker) to the adults.  The highlighters were for going through the packet you got each evening that lists the next day's activities.  Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Here is the whole enchilada!  Could have sworn  I had a picture of it hanging from the actual FE but I can't seem to find it.





jessica52877 said:


> Here is mine on the fish! If you ever go on a cruise they are so much fun for the kids. Dallas loved going back to the room to see if anything was in it! I thought I had a picture of him with it, but it must be further into my trip and I only ever posted the first 2 days.



Thanks for explaining and posting the pictures.  It makes a lot more sense to me now.  Both are very cute! (Jessica...sorry I lost your picture somehow)



jeniamt said:


> Hear that... sadly DD4 is now asking for shows like WofWP and iCarly.  Ugh.  She tells me shows like Little Einsteins is for babies.



Thought it was funny that this came up today.  My DGD just turned 6 on Friday.  When her little sister said she wanted to watch Baby Einsteins (for the millionth time in a day)....she told her "Wen, I don't want to watch that.  I have 'come of age' and that is for babies."  WHERE DO they get these terms?




1308Miles said:


> Delurking to introduce myself...
> 
> I'm Leah and I am just in awe of all of your creations! I consider myself a crafty girl, but I definitely could take some lessons in creativity from you ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread since the 21st installment trying to work up enough creative courage to try some of the stuff I've seen here. I used to be an avid quilter before I had children but now my sewing machine is buried under baby stuff in the basement! I went to JoAnn's the other day and bought tons o' supplies for my first project - a hand-embroidered Mickey head tie t-shirt (I was inspired by the one posted here - hope you don't mind that I CASEd it)...I was able to complete it in a few hours while we sat cooped up in the house during the blizzard on Tuesday/Wednesday. Here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to hop on board, if that's okay. I have already made autograph books, an Epcot passport/Animal Kingdom journal, and a travel journal for my DS5 for our upcoming trip. Pics are in my PTR (in my signature below) if you're interested.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get involved in the Big Gives as well...I could contribute autograph books and/or Epcot passports to begin with until I can rekindle my love affair with my sewing machine.



Really cute and welcome to Disboutiquers.  We would love to have you join us for the Big Gives.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry, this is not the greatest pic, but I promise to get a cute one when she wears it at Disney World this MAY!!!
> 
> is this better?



Love the color combination...so cute!



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well.... This is un-disney related but I made this shirt for my daughter to wear at the rehearsal for my best friend's (miami) wedding!! (We will be at the wedding the week before Disney!!) She is the flower girl
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am thinking to make a skirt with flowers and some tule underneath, any idea's for a skirt???



That is really a cute shirt.  I think CarlaC preppy skirt would be super cute in a bold floral print with this.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> ok - posted on FB too but - I have Rapunzel digitized for part one of Jocelyn's request for her very special Tangled feliz. She choose Rapunzel instead of sleeping beauty because I have called Jocelyn "Rapunzel" forever because of her hair, which is down to her bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next is Flynn Rider.  I may have to change some things around like the boat. That part may be hand appliqued as will the water. I will also do some of the lanterns too.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?



Soooo cute!  I can't wait to see the full picture and the dress!



2cutekidz said:


> Hi, everyone!!  It's been awhile since I've posted, and I think catching up is a lost cause!!
> 
> Here's my latest, not Disney, but still cute  (the skirt is Farbenmix's Falda)



Very cute...love the fabric on the skirt.  And this last picture is precious!



PurpleEars said:


> I can now share the items I made for one of the Big Gives since the family has received them (please ignore Mickey and Minnie's feet in the pictures):
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pillowcases:



Everything turned out great.  I saw her  PT report when they received them and they looked so happy with them.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leslie, that outfit is amazing!  What you can do with hand appliques!  No matter how hard I tried, I always messed up when it came to the final details like the face!  I wish I could do that!  I guess that is why I have an embroidery machine now!
> 
> A couple of pics of the outfit for Mallory's MAW Big give:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Only one word for this outfit ......AWESOME!  I love it!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks to everyone that responded about the pillowcase dress pattern!!! Now I am off to find someone to make a few for my DD for our trip in May I sure wish I had the talent of sewing. Again, THANKS!!


----------



## jeniamt

ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.



I LOVE these!!!! Especially Bruce!  I have been looking for a Bruce image and haven't found one I loved... would you mind sharing where you got yours???



cogero said:


> Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.
> 
> Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it



For one, you will be able to make a pair of Easy Fits in about 10 minutes!  They go together so fast with the serger.  The other thing I love my serger for is doing rolled hems for ruffles.  I love playing around with the metalic threads and wooly nylons for finishing the edges.  Adds a whole 'nother detail to your outfits.


----------



## T-rox

.  I would love to put some line from the movie on it but not sure what to put because we have only seen it once. Any ideas?[/QUOTE]

"Here comes the smolder" ?


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, the Brother 770 came in!!! I want to play, but need some assistance.  I saw heathersue'stutorial for hand applique, but does anyone know where I could find a tutorial for machine applique?  Specifically for the 770?  There is one directions page in the manual for applique, but it's not real clear.  Any help is appreciated.



just do it.  it is so easy. and i have never done it before. did a cat in the hat this weekend. will post on tuesday. the machine lays out a stictch to show you where to put your fabric for the applique, then you lay the fabric down and the machine lays out another stitch, securing it. so on until all of your fabric is down, then, the machine finishes it with the gorgeous satin stitch


----------



## T-rox

vester said:


> OK you are all enablers to my addiction.   If I were to *hypothetically* ask for my birthday/Christmas for an embroidery machine - where should I start?  I dont have any idea - or really waht they cost or what a good one is....
> 
> help.....(maybe.  I'm not sure I want to know haha.)
> 
> Vester



i hypothjetically asked for one and got one for Christmas.  Everyone mostly recommended the brother pe 770 and i did a bunch of research and then settled on it anyhow


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????

Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!













I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????



Get a Babylock if you can afford it.  It is the only machine with jet air threading!  You just stick the thread in the little port hole and push a button and woosh.... it threads the lower loopers!!!  There are a handful of us here on the dis that have Babylocks and we all love them.  I bought mine at my local Babylock dealer and was able to pay it out over several months at 0% interest.  That is how I've purchased all of my machines.


----------



## froggy33

Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
Can't find a full front pic.




Back:





And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!





Thanks for looking!  Jessica


----------



## ms_mckenna

babynala said:


> Oh, this is going to be an entire new channel?  I thought they were just renaming the "Playhouse Disney" part of the regular channel to Junior.
> 
> These came out really great!  What a beautiful family you have.


Yep will be the soap channel ... as of Feb 14th. And thank you. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ticker check
> 
> I fell today snowboarding, backwards and slide head first on my back down for a time period I don't know.  It all got a bit lost.  I am tired, feel sick but going to be fine.  Let's hear it for having fun.


I hope you are ok and not to sore! 



effervescent said:


> :


Thank you  


NiniMorris said:


> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini


Hope your class went well! 



ellenbenny said:


> I haven't been posting anything too exciting because I have still been working on my yankees baby bedding set.  I think I am mostly done, although I may make a fleece tie blanket as I still have enough yankees fleece left to do one, just need to pick up a coordinating solid color some time this week.
> 
> 
> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:


Amazing I bet the Mommy to be will adore it!!! 



teresajoy said:


> I love how this looks!!! Wonderful job!
> Look at you! Wow! FABULOUS!


Thank you Teresa  


PurpleEars said:


> That crew is so cute! I am sure they will get lots of attention that day!


Thank you  


erikawolf2004 said:


> These came out great!


Thanks. 



BBGirl said:


> I say flood us.  Love the outfit and your little looks like a doll she is so cute.


Aww thank you  




VBAndrea said:


> Love them!  I can't wait until your trip so I can see a pic of all four kids together.  They are going to look smashing!


Thanks I am excited about it all together as well. 



shefrn1 said:


> awesome outfits!!!!!! they turned out great!!!!!!


Thank you  



MommyBell08 said:


> They are so cute! Great job!


Thanks! 


cogero said:


> Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.
> 
> Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it


You will love the pattern it is super easy. They go really quick too once you figure it out. 
I have been thinking I need a serger as well but I want it to make EE knit leggings.



Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE THEM!!  I love how you've matched everyone to a Nemo personality too, very clever!  I think I'd probably be Flo, feeling like a total air head these days...or maybe Dory "where am I?  Hmmmm"


Thanks so much I think I am a Flo too because most days because I talk to myself lol. 



tricia said:


> OMG, they are gorgeous, and nice and bright, you will definitely get a lot of attention.  (and I think your little blondie is the cutest little guy)


Thanks.



jeniamt said:


> I LOVE these!!!! Especially Bruce!  I have been looking for a Bruce image and haven't found one I loved... would you mind sharing where you got yours???


Send me a message on FB and I can send it to you. I just google images and print it out from there and trace it.


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)



I love this outfit!  The embroidery is great!


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)


Love it lol. I agree you needed to do the pants 



NaeNae said:


> Get a Babylock if you can afford it.  It is the only machine with jet air threading!  You just stick the thread in the little port hole and push a button and woosh.... it threads the lower loopers!!!  There are a handful of us here on the dis that have Babylocks and we all love them.  I bought mine at my local Babylock dealer and was able to pay it out over several months at 0% interest.  That is how I've purchased all of my machines.


That is what I am looking at. I am thinking of getting a smaller embroidery machine so I can get a good serger. 



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica


Love them both! They are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



This is beautiful!  Can't wait to see it all stitched out!



1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:



This is really cute!  I have a nephew Liam and he would have looked fab in this in December!



ms_mckenna said:


>



These are stunning!  The colors and appliques and how it will look on all of your children together will definately stop Disney traffic! 



teresajoy said:


> It's been a long time!! I will be waiting for the picture when you get back!!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!!! I just love this dress! Here it is on Lyddie.



Okay, that is a promise then!  Love Lydia in the Alice dress!


----------



## SallyfromDE

1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



This is such a cute idea! I love it. 



effervescent said:


> My mom remarried a Bob after my dad passed....just found that a little funny.    I hope that your day goes well.  My dad's birthday is just a couple weeks before mine, it's always fairly somber for me.



My father and step father both had the same birthday! lol! 



Darragh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just finished my Donald Duck t-shirt for the Big Give but not that it's off the hoop, I see hoop marks!  Is there some way to get these off?  Do I mist around the marks and then iron?  Or would steam ironing take it off?  I'm almost afraid to iron that I'll set in hoop marks!  Please help!



That's all I do. Just spray and press. 



dbprimeaux said:


> Thanks to everyone that responded about the pillowcase dress pattern!!! Now I am off to find someone to make a few for my DD for our trip in May I sure wish I had the talent of sewing. Again, THANKS!!



It's easy and you'll be a pro before you know it. Quite a few of these great designs are from people that haven't been sewing that long.


----------



## billwendy

Which Babylock exactly, and I'll hold my breath but how much???????????


----------



## jeniamt

ms_mckenna said:


> Send me a message on FB and I can send it to you. I just google images and print it out from there and trace it.



That is what I do too but haven't come across that picture yet!.  I will go see you on FB!  Thanks!!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Which Babylock exactly, and I'll hold my breath but how much???????????



This is the one I have.
http://www.bsewinn.com/product.php?productid=2988&cat=127&page=1
I paid $1600 for mine but that included the Gold Standard Warranty:
http://babylock.com/accessories/gold-standard/?Product_ID=GS

It was worth every penney!!!!  I use it on almost everything I make.  It's a real work horse.  I love that I can ruffle and attach to the garment all in one step!!! That is the feature that sold me when I bought it.  With girls to sew for it really saves time.  All you have to do is buy the special foot for it.


----------



## ItsArmaya

Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Which digitizing program are you using? That looks ADORABLE!


----------



## MommyBell08

froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



Really cute! Great Job!


----------



## 1308Miles

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well the headache and the throw up stopped and now I am just sore.  Glad we know what happens from previous hits to my already TBI.  Today is better.



Oh my goodness...vomiting after a head injury is quite serious. It's indicative of a concussion. Are you sure you shouldn't get checked out (especially since you blacked out?) Thinking of you...



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)



Oh my...I LOVE it! I've been following Mallory's PTR and I love the Rudolph tie-in! I think I'm going to actually try to tackle ruffle-bottom jeans tonight. Yikes!



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



WOW. Just...wow. LOVE that pink Cinderella dress (My DD would love that...she's absolutely obsessed with 'Rella'.) Well done! I need to learn how to do those pick-up pleats!

Thanks to all for recommending spots to check out toddler t-shirts. I checked WalMart yesterday, but since we are in the midst of winter, they don't have any short sleeves available (and the ones they did have had screen-prints all over them.) I'm planning on checking Old Navy this week...we're about to get more snow (on top of the 30+ inches we already have) tonight and again on Friday. Will it ever end??

Also - this may be a bit OT, but I'm also hip-deep in planning my DS5's March birthday party. It's a surf's up-themed party (indoor pool.) I really wanted to make custom flipflops for all of the kids but, again, being mid-winter, I can't find any flipflops around here. Does anyone know of any sources for plain rubber old navy-type flipflops? I remember Old Navy had them on sale for $1 at some point last year but I have no idea if/when that sale will happen this year. Any help you could provide would be totally appreciated!


----------



## aboveH20

My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs. 

*And . . . . *

 Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.   

I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.

*Now . . .*

Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> I Well, Im a little sad today - it would have been my Dad's 74th birthday today! It was always fun because he was 10 years older than my mom and she is 20 years older than me and all of our birthdays ended in the same number - he would turn the corner for us first. He graduated to heaven right after Billy and I were married. With being an only child, my parents and I were very very close. Thankfully God took care of my mom and gave us Bob (who is doing very well by the way) so she wouldnt have to be alone at such a young age (she was only a few years older than me when he died). But anyways, Im missin him today!! But, today is the day we celebrate Zoey's birthday - we are guessing she is 13 yo (not sure of her real age since she was a rescued doggie). Got her some new pupperoni treats and some Dingo bones - lol!! And she is sporting her Heathersue cupcake fleece today!! lol!!! THanks for listening, sorry for the ramble!! lol







1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:


that is really cute



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



I have a Noah too  All the shirts came out great.



SallyfromDE said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.lorileedesigns.com/seu.html#anchor_117
> 
> This might help:
> 
> In the meantime please follow this link to view our intro to the software.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WosnbVfX9A8
> 
> Please follow this link to make sure that your computer is compatible.
> http://www.freesierrasoftware.com/stitc ... versal.asp
> 
> Please follow this link to view the You tube introduction to the software.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WosnbVfX9A8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiaXFluYTGs



Thanks for the info. I will have to check it out too.



NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm a bit worried, apprehensive, scared, confused and ...excited!  Tomorrow morning I will be giving my very first official sewing lesson for beginners.
> 
> I have had so many people ask me for help in learning to sew, I decided this may be the niche I am looking for.  (in a previous life I was a trainer at a large insurance company)
> 
> Since I have such a large sewing/quilting studio (complete with a overly well stocked toy room/game room next to it!) it really makes sense.  I have room to have another 4 or 5 sewing machines hooked up...so I can also do a class on how to use your machine now that you've taken it out of the box!
> 
> My guinea pig class will be tomorrow morning at 9 am.  I really hope it goes well...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini



Hope your class when went well.



ItsArmaya said:


> Ooh I was looking at that one, too!


I have that same brother serger too but unfortunetly it is still in the box. I still haven't taken it out.



VBAndrea said:


> If you are looking for a pillow case dress I have two free tutorials bookmarked:
> http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions
> http://freshlypicked.blogspot.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html



Thanks for the links. I always love free patterns.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!



That is too cute



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica


Those two dresses are just amazing


----------



## miprender

aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> *And . . . . *
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.





I am so sick of snow. We are suppose to get an icestorm tomorrow morning


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well the headache and the throw up stopped and now I am just sore.  Glad we know what happens from previous hits to my already TBI.  Today is better.
> 
> My ticker is 1, 1, 1.


I am so orry to hear you had a cuncussion!!! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)


Adorable, and really nicely done!


aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> *And . . . . *
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.



So your pros are- the pool slide is fantastic, but there's no food court and the resort is HUGE. You will find you can not walk from your room to the "main building" Conch Flats/Main Pool/etc. There is no room service, but you can get pizza delivery that comes from POFQ. The rooms are the largest on Disney property anywhere and the views are of serene golf course and just so relaxing. When you check in, if you can't be near the main building, ask to be near a bus stop. If you have stayed at CBR, it's bigger than that. Oh, and I can't remember the name of the table service restaurant, but I can tell you the food is great! A well hidden secret.
Oh and if you have little ones, I really love their kiddie pool- it's small and at an easy level for 1,2,3yr olds. You can rent DVDs and all sorts of games near the pool- We loves this-especially on a rainy day when we had a couple movies on hand.
This is my home resort, if you have any questions please feel free to PM me. Oh, and as a non-DVC person you get the perk of daily housekeeping (DVC do not)
Have an awesome time!


----------



## Cibahwewah

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well the headache and the throw up stopped and now I am just sore.  Glad we know what happens from previous hits to my already TBI.  Today is better.


My dear...those are all the signs of a head injury, and are much more significant if you've had one before....get yourself to your neurologist, or at least your primary care doc.  

Originally Posted by mommy2mrb  
I so wish I had learned to sew....my Grandma did everything...sew, knit, quilt, she actually made all my clothes until I went to school...luckily I have 3 quilts she made me over the years....my mom showed no interest in any of it, rather clean house  and when I got older, my grandma lived too far away to teach me  the only "sewing" I did in middle school was a disaster, but I used to cross stitch years ago...oh well, will just enjoy all the beautiful things you all create!

I could've written this myself...well, except for the clean house part...and taught myself a year and a half ago, and am now an avid sewer.  Don't assume you can't do it, just go for it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hey thanks friends for the words of concern regarding my bump on the head.  

I feel so much better today, just tired and little headache.  I had a very busy day and got so much done. 

I really do appreciate the concern.


----------



## NiniMorris

My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!  

I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)

We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.

My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....

My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!  

I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!


Nini


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini



That sounds like a totally fun day.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Wendy, she is just going to love the outfits.  They are so dang cute.


froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica


Jessica, you are so kind to do the gives.  I know the family really just is so grateful for your hard work.  The outfits are amazing as always.



1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?


Welcome and I am glad you have joined us.  It is so addicting and fun all in the same breath.  I like PS5 and use it a lot for iron on's.  I get shirts from Jiffy shirts.  Love it all!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well day one sets are done I already posted EE's squirt but this is for the three boys. My oldest has talked about she wants Bubbles now so we will see. All of the characters I choose I try and make them characters that fit thier personality. Course Bubbles does fit her lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL


Wow, can you bottle your mojo and send it out our way.  You have been sew busy and I love the bright colours.  The boys are adorable.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini


Nini, I am so glad you got out and had fun.


----------



## PurpleEars

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well the headache and the throw up stopped and now I am just sore.  Glad we know what happens from previous hits to my already TBI.  Today is better.
> 
> My ticker is 1, 1, 1.



I hope you will recover quickly!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)



I do not have a suggestion for the serger, but I want to say this outfit is so cute! I am sure they will have a blast with the outfit!



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



Those are amazing dresses. She looked like she had so much fun trying them on. Thank you for sharing your amazing talents with the Big Give families!



aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> *And . . . . *
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.



Congrats on your new machine and your upgrade! 



NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear that you had a great class today!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Cibahwewah said:


> My dear...those are all the signs of a head injury, and are much more significant if you've had one before....get yourself to your neurologist, or at least your primary care doc.
> 
> Originally Posted by mommy2mrb
> I so wish I had learned to sew....my Grandma did everything...sew, knit, quilt, she actually made all my clothes until I went to school...luckily I have 3 quilts she made me over the years....my mom showed no interest in any of it, rather clean house  and when I got older, my grandma lived too far away to teach me  the only "sewing" I did in middle school was a disaster, but I used to cross stitch years ago...oh well, will just enjoy all the beautiful things you all create!
> 
> I could've written this myself...well, except for the clean house part...and taught myself a year and a half ago, and am now an avid sewer.  Don't assume you can't do it, just go for it.



maybe some day, I keep busy with my scrapbooking and enjoy that part of my creative streak!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> *And . . . . *
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.




You will have sew much fun with your 770!! Is it your first embroidery machine? 

Ooooh, come on over and meet sweet Khelsey - what a sweetie pie!!! Im so glad we are able to help this family out!!!

Nini - glad you had a great time with your class!!!

Froggy - did you see Chelsea in her dresses??? ADORABLE!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

clhemsath said:


> Hi Leslie (or anyone else that might know)~
> 
> First, the outfit is adorable.  My daughter now wants me to make her one with Minnie on it  I have been searching for the pattern all day, and it seems the only place I can find it is in Australia?  Do you know if it is a new pattern or should I just go ahead and get it from there?  I am not really sure about shipping from Australia.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Hi!!  I think the falda is a newer pattern.  It is in German , and there aren't any english instructions or tutes out yet and the only place I was able to find it was probably the same Australian seller   I wound up ordering directly from Farbenmix instead, cost was a little less than it would have been from Australia.  It cost be about the same as some farbenmix patterns on  or etsy.  It took just under a week to get to me from Germany too, it would have taken twice as long coming from Australia!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I hope one of you very talented ladies can help me!  Our elementary school has asked me to make a super-hero cape for "Zero the Hero" for their hundred-day celebration.  Of course, they asked me in August and being the procrastinator that I am, I haven't even started and they will need it next month!  It needs to fit an adult.  Any ideas or patterns?

Great stuff posted lately, I'm at work and don't have time to quote but love it all!


----------



## cogero

Finished Mallory's give last night. Need to take the pictures after the kids get off to school.

Going to work on some fun stuff this week before starting Khelsey's give.


----------



## DMGeurts

1308Miles said:


> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:



This is so cute - the idea is brilliant!



ms_mckenna said:


> Brucie for Jackson he is our brute of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo for Tyler he was on ekmo for a while as an infant and lost part of his thumb we call it his little fin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl for Noah because he is contantly giving the play by play lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all
> TFL



Love, love, love!!!  These are adorable!



ellenbenny said:


> This one shows the quilt, the bumper pads, and a little pillow I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diaper stacker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in this one you can see the crib skirt, set up on my dining room table since I don't have a crib to try any of this on:



This turned out just amazing!!!!  I love it all!



teresajoy said:


>



What a precious picture!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



THis is adorable!



cogero said:


> Heading to work but when I get home I am going to start my first Carla C easy fit pants.
> 
> Also all this talk of sergers has be wanting one LOL and I am not even sure what I would do with it



I can't wait to see pictures!



billwendy said:


>



Cute!!!



froggy33 said:


> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



I love the Daisy dress!!!  We are huge Donald fans here - so we have to love Daisy!    I've always loved the pink Cindy dress too!  

D~


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)


Good luck with the serger hunting.  I just got the Brother one but haven't really used it too much yet.  
I love the Rudolph outfit you made for Mallory's give.  It is so cute and I love the Rudolph story in her PTR.



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica


The Daisy outfit is awesome, the fabric combinations are perfect.  I love how you casually mention that you digitized Daisy to go along with the theme.    Very impressive.  The pink Cindy dress is always my favorite, the little bird looks cute.  



aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.


Congrats on the arrival of your new machine.  I guess if you get snowed in you will have something to keep you busy.  How exciting that you got the upgrade, let us know how you liked the resort when you get back.



NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini


Sounds like a fun day.  It appears that you might have found some help for creating outfits for your next trip!  Looking forward to seeing the blog and the pictures.


----------



## NiniMorris

babynala said:


> Sounds like a fun day.  It appears that you might have found some help for creating outfits for your next trip!  Looking forward to seeing the blog and the pictures.



LOL  I wouldn't count on THAT!  She hates everything Disney related and thinks I am completely crazy when it comes time to making customs...they are just clothes...after all!

But, it really was a blast!  I love that she wants to spend time with me like that ...and even more so that her husband sits upstairs with the kids (and plays the Wii) while we are down sewing!

Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Okay - Billy wants me to get a self threading surger if there is one out there - any ideas? My Singer from Walmart just hasnt been the same since its major injury this fall...I was trying to serge the ruffle to jeans and kaflooey something happens and it gets all unthreaded and wacky????
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit - I watched a Christmas movie while I was watching it!!! lol - Mallory has gotten me in the mood (although it isnt to hard for me - Im BAD - my tree is still up!!!)



WOW!  I love Rudolph!  i knew that was the abonomal (sp?) snowman!  And I do watch Disney movies often when I am sewing our customs for Disney...puts me in the mood!  Any advice for one today?  Maybe snow white! And no advice on a self threading serger...but the brother 1034d is color coded and actually really easy to thread...and it is pretty cheap!



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



Your outfits came out great!  I love the daisy one...so pretty!  And I always love the pink cindy one!



NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you had fun!  I have had many people ask me to give sewing lessons, but I don't know where to start.  Mostly homeschoolers.  Maybe I will  have to give it a try!


----------



## NiniMorris

mommyof2princesses said:


> Sounds like you had fun!  I have had many people ask me to give sewing lessons, but I don't know where to start.  Mostly homeschoolers.  Maybe I will  have to give it a try!



When we homeschooled...we did a couple of weeks on sewing.  We started with how they made clothes in Bible times, how it progressed to today, threw in some math and geometry into the mix, and ended with making a quilt.  I had a blast, and my daughter learned a lot...my son was bored after the first few day...but he is learning disabled and there was a lot of reading involved in some of it....

There is a big group of home schoolers at church, and they get together once or twice a week...I might see about teaching a couple classes to them...hadn't thought of that!


Nini


----------



## aboveH20

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So your pros are- the pool slide is fantastic, but there's no food court and the resort is HUGE. You will find you can not walk from your room to the "main building" Conch Flats/Main Pool/etc. There is no room service, but you can get pizza delivery that comes from POFQ. The rooms are the largest on Disney property anywhere and the views are of serene golf course and just so relaxing. When you check in, if you can't be near the main building, ask to be near a bus stop. If you have stayed at CBR, it's bigger than that. Oh, and I can't remember the name of the table service restaurant, but I can tell you the food is great! A well hidden secret.
> Oh and if you have little ones, I really love their kiddie pool- it's small and at an easy level for 1,2,3yr olds. You can rent DVDs and all sorts of games near the pool- We loves this-especially on a rainy day when we had a couple movies on hand.
> This is my home resort, if you have any questions please feel free to PM me. Oh, and as a non-DVC person you get the perk of daily housekeeping (DVC do not)
> Have an awesome time!



Thanks.  I'm looking forward to something new.  Our all time favorite resort is CBR and my husband would be happy always going there, but I'm going solo this time so I get to choose!  I have a week to myself so may spend more time at the resort than I normally do.



miprender said:


> I am so sick of snow. We are suppose to get an icestorm tomorrow morning



We're getting snow then ice then snow.  School's been canceled.  My husband's out of town (out of the country as well) so I get snow blowing duties AGAIN.



NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you're off to a great start.



babynala said:


> Congrats on the arrival of your new machine.  I guess if you get snowed in you will have something to keep you busy.  How exciting that you got the upgrade, let us know how you liked the resort when you get back.



Thanks, and will do!


*billwendy* -- I lost your quote.  Its my second machine.  I had an old babylock.  I made shirts for Madison's Big Give and the machine had me so nervous the whole time (and ate the last shirt with three letters to go) that I didn't trust it.  I'm looking forward to playing with 770.


----------



## stephie1012

i havent posted here in forever!! wow, anyway DD just requested a Crush dress for our epcot day. has anyone made one before? I only have a basic sewing machine and very basic skills lol i have no clue what to do 
I would be willing to buy one as well if i could find one, i checked etsy and didnt see anything. 
anyone?


----------



## tricia

stephie1012 said:


> i havent posted here in forever!! wow, anyway DD just requested a Crush dress for our epcot day. has anyone made one before? I only have a basic sewing machine and very basic skills lol i have no clue what to do
> I would be willing to buy one as well if i could find one, i checked etsy and didnt see anything.
> anyone?





ms_mckenna said:


> Ok I solomnly swear not to flood yall with pictures over the next few months but I am so happy about how this turned out!




Well, it's Squirt, but pretty close right?


----------



## jeniamt

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Kids are home today b/c of an ice storm.  Problem is, we leave early Friday morning for Disney and I have sooooo much to do!  I work tomorrow and Thursday (I'm off on Mondays and Tuesdays), so I have to get everything done today.  Plus the kids are now like.... "oh and I want a shirt with the little aliens from Toy Story, and oh yea, I want..."

Going now to chain myself to the machine!


----------



## tricia

jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Kids are home today b/c of an ice storm.  Problem is, we leave early Friday morning for Disney and I have sooooo much to do!  I work tomorrow and Thursday (I'm off on Mondays and Tuesdays), so I have to get everything done today.  Plus the kids are now like.... "oh and I want a shirt with the little aliens from Toy Story, and oh yea, I want..."
> 
> Going now to chain myself to the machine!



I'd be paying off older DD to keep the others out of my hair.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Camping Griswalds said:


> These are stunning!  The colors and appliques and how it will look on all of your children together will definately stop Disney traffic!


Thank you I was so excited when I found those shirts at Hobby Lobby. I was rethinking the short fabric till I found them lol. 



jeniamt said:


> That is what I do too but haven't come across that picture yet!.  I will go see you on FB!  Thanks!!!


I sent you the message hope you got it. 



miprender said:


> I have a Noah too  All the shirts came out great.


Aww it is great name isn't it? He actually chose it last May right before we adopted him. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, can you bottle your mojo and send it out our way.  You have been sew busy and I love the bright colours.  The boys are adorable.


Ha ha my drive lately has been my boys they have been so excited when I sew them something. Loving that. And you would send them back ... quickly lol. 



DMGeurts said:


> Love, love, love!!!  These are adorable!


Thank you. 



stephie1012 said:


> i havent posted here in forever!! wow, anyway DD just requested a Crush dress for our epcot day. has anyone made one before? I only have a basic sewing machine and very basic skills lol i have no clue what to do
> I would be willing to buy one as well if i could find one, i checked etsy and didnt see anything.
> anyone?



Minivanmom posted the squirt I did. The skirt is a storybook panel twirl and then the top is an applique I did. There are not a ton out. Have you thought about contacting someone and requesting a custom?


----------



## ms_mckenna

I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go  




Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.


----------



## ItsArmaya

ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.




Ooh, so cute!  This is the first I've seen Donald, looks great!!!


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> Froggy - did you see Chelsea in her dresses??? ADORABLE!!!





babynala said:


> The Daisy outfit is awesome, the fabric combinations are perfect.  I love how you casually mention that you digitized Daisy to go along with the theme.    Very impressive.  The pink Cindy dress is always my favorite, the little bird looks cute.



Thanks for all the comments everyone!  Chelsea does look adorable!!!  I had tears in my eyes!!  It's so nice to see how much the kids appreciate it!

For Daisy, I used all those fabrics to make my girlfriend baby bedding.  It turned out so cute and I thought it would be a great combo for AK!  But we don't have any trips coming up.  So instead I used it for the give!  I've recently started digitizing and am getting faster and faster. Daisy took just an evening!  I was so happy how she turned out!

Thanks again!!

Jessica


----------



## jeniamt

tricia said:


> I'd be paying off older DD to keep the others out of my hair.



Don't you know it!  I am bribing her with a mini-pedicure.  She wants Mickey heads on her big toes for the trip.



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



Thanks for the picture!  He is all cut out and just needs to be attached to the tshirt.

These shirts are awesome!  I love how big you do the designs.  Stunning!!!!


----------



## cogero

okay just ordered the fabric I wanted for Khelsey's give. 

Nini - thank you for that fabric.com coupon the other day it saved me some money.

I am excited about the outfits I am doing. I came up with an idea after seeing something on Etsy hope it works as good as I think it will.


----------



## vester

1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome and compliments on the Mickey tie shirt (as welll as your kind words about the books!) I did them all by hand...Photoshop is my BFF!  I had them printed through Artscow, Shutterfly, and Picaboo.
> 
> I am seriously in awe of all of the stuff being posted (I'm still trying to figure out the multi-quote feature.) That Dumbo outfit is to die for. The attention to detail is crazy! I really need to dig out my trusty sewing machine....seeing all these amazing works of art is really inspiring me to try a YCMT pattern. I really love the Simply Sweet halter tops/dresses - tell me honestly...how difficult is it? I pretty much suck at following patterns.
> 
> So - I found a few 'ringer' tshirts at Walgreens for $1 and just couldn't resist buying a few. I whipped up a new project last night while watching football:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they had plain white shirts in DD1's size (24 months.) I searched everywhere and all I could find in her size were onesies. Can anyone suggest a place?



This is such a cute idea!  Did you just iron it on?  Does anyone think that if I did something like that in fabric that I could satin stitch around it or is it too small?  It will be my first attempt at satin stitch on a t-shirt so any advice would be AWEOMSE.  Thanks!

Vester


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm trying to help a friend with her grandmother's old Kenmore sewing machine...I can find a parts list online, but not an owners manual.  I can't even see where to turn on the darn thing!   I figured out how to wind the bobbin, but she has already messed with the bobbin assembly, and it's in pieces.   Does anyone have any suggestions where to look online for help?  My thought is just to turn it over to the guy at the sewing store who fixes all my stuff, but she wants to sew NOW.  LOL


TIA!


----------



## T-rox

ms mckenna you have been busy!!


----------



## tmh0206

1308Miles said:


> Oh my goodness...vomiting after a head injury is quite serious. It's indicative of a concussion. Are you sure you shouldn't get checked out (especially since you blacked out?) Thinking of you...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my...I LOVE it! I've been following Mallory's PTR and I love the Rudolph tie-in! I think I'm going to actually try to tackle ruffle-bottom jeans tonight. Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. Just...wow. LOVE that pink Cinderella dress (My DD would love that...she's absolutely obsessed with 'Rella'.) Well done! I need to learn how to do those pick-up pleats!
> 
> Thanks to all for recommending spots to check out toddler t-shirts. I checked WalMart yesterday, but since we are in the midst of winter, they don't have any short sleeves available (and the ones they did have had screen-prints all over them.) I'm planning on checking Old Navy this week...we're about to get more snow (on top of the 30+ inches we already have) tonight and again on Friday. Will it ever end??
> 
> Also - this may be a bit OT, but I'm also hip-deep in planning my DS5's March birthday party. It's a surf's up-themed party (indoor pool.) I really wanted to make custom flipflops for all of the kids but, again, being mid-winter, I can't find any flipflops around here. Does anyone know of any sources for plain rubber old navy-type flipflops? I remember Old Navy had them on sale for $1 at some point last year but I have no idea if/when that sale will happen this year. Any help you could provide would be totally appreciated!



I usually find flip flops at hobby lobby for about $1.99 / pair and they have a decent assortment of colors.  Be sure to post pics when you get them done!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



Love it all!!  



aboveH20 said:


> My 770 arrived today.  So while everyone else was out getting milk and bread in anticipation of tomorrow's snow, I went to Staples and bought a USB flash drive so I can get some of Heather's designs.
> 
> *And . . . . *
> 
> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.



  YAY!!  Have fun and have fun!!




ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



These are awesome!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So I'm frantic, because I can't find my pattern book and I need it to work on a dress at a class this coming weekend. Grrr

but for those interested, the pillowcase style toy story dress is from here-

Sewing With Whimsy by Kari Mecca


----------



## babynala

jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Kids are home today b/c of an ice storm.  Problem is, we leave early Friday morning for Disney and I have sooooo much to do!  I work tomorrow and Thursday (I'm off on Mondays and Tuesdays), so I have to get everything done today.  Plus the kids are now like.... "oh and I want a shirt with the little aliens from Toy Story, and oh yea, I want..."
> 
> Going now to chain myself to the machine!


Well at least you can look forward to a nice relaxing vacation at Disney World.  Seriously, I hope you can get everything done!



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.


These are great and I LOVE Donald's expression.  Can't wait for Goofy


----------



## MaeB

I need some sewing help!!

I'm in the middle of sewing a travel bag and I've hit a snag. (I'm also a poet and I didn't know it, apparently)  I have all my pieces cut out, and I wanted to use interfacing on them in order to make it stand up a bit.  I have some lightweight interfacing but the pattern says to use medium weight.  So I dragged myself out on the bus in the snow to the fabric store and bought...Crafter's Choice something or other.  A google search tells me that this will break down over time and is best for single wear things like costumes.  Should I use it anyway since I probably won't be washing the bag all the often or should I use the light weight stuff?


----------



## T-rox

cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans









[/IMG]
and the back





[/IMG]


----------



## 1308Miles

NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> Nini



Glad you had fun...I wish I lived closer - I could benefit from a sewing class (I'm self-taught!)



MinnieVanMom said:


> Welcome and I am glad you have joined us.  It is so addicting and fun all in the same breath.  I like PS5 and use it a lot for iron on's.  I get shirts from Jiffy shirts.  Love it all!



I'm glad I've joined in too! I'm learning so much...and I am completely addicted. I will probably end up ordering from jiffy shirts...their selection is just amazing (I just HATE paying shipping costs!)



aboveH20 said:


> We're getting snow then ice then snow.  School's been canceled.  My husband's out of town (out of the country as well) so I get snow blowing duties AGAIN.





jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Kids are home today b/c of an ice storm.


Ugh. Us too...We got about 4" plus about .5" of ice on top of the 2 feet we got last week. More coming on Friday and again on Tuesday. I'm so over it.




ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



SO cute! I love the huge appliques. You have been so busy!



vester said:


> This is such a cute idea!  Did you just iron it on?  Does anyone think that if I did something like that in fabric that I could satin stitch around it or is it too small?  It will be my first attempt at satin stitch on a t-shirt so any advice would be AWEOMSE.  Thanks!
> Vester



Thank you! It actually is fabric! I made the letters and created the Mickey bar in Photoshop and reversed it to print. It's attached through Heat N Bond lite. I was so afraid to try a satin stitch around the fabric letters because I always mess it up so I decided to leave well enough alone. The Mickey bar is actually made of dark brown suede to give it some texture...so cool!



tmh0206 said:


> I usually find flip flops at hobby lobby for about $1.99 / pair and they have a decent assortment of colors.  Be sure to post pics when you get them done!



I hear about Hobby Lobby all the time but I don't think there is one within 200 miles of us! BOO! I will definitely post pictures...DH thinks I'm biting off more than I can chew with this project. I love a challenge! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm frantic, because I can't find my pattern book and I need it to work on a dress at a class this coming weekend. Grrr
> 
> but for those interested, the pillowcase style toy story dress is from here-
> 
> Sewing With Whimsy by Kari Mecca



Thank you so much for posting this...I am going to check our library to see if they have it.

So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.


----------



## woodkins

ItsArmaya said:


> Ooh, so cute!  This is the first I've seen Donald, looks great!!!



Love your new siggie banner with the Wonderland bunch! I might have to put something together, I'm having siggie envy 



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



These tees came out great! If I remember correctly weren't you the one a few months ago telling us you were a beginner sewer and worrying about making a twirl skirt  Looking pretty professional now if you ask me!!



MaeB said:


> I need some sewing help!!
> 
> I'm in the middle of sewing a travel bag and I've hit a snag. (I'm also a poet and I didn't know it, apparently)  I have all my pieces cut out, and I wanted to use interfacing on them in order to make it stand up a bit.  I have some lightweight interfacing but the pattern says to use medium weight.  So I dragged myself out on the bus in the snow to the fabric store and bought...Crafter's Choice something or other.  A google search tells me that this will break down over time and is best for single wear things like costumes.  Should I use it anyway since I probably won't be washing the bag all the often or should I use the light weight stuff?



I would go ahead and use it. I would think that a travel bag would hardly ever be washed, so you should be fine.

I'm in the process of crocheting a bunch of baby hats and a romper for my niece to be (due next month) as well as making personalized name pillows for my daughter and nieces and nephew....all while keeping up with my customer orders


----------



## babynala

MaeB said:


> I need some sewing help!!
> 
> I'm in the middle of sewing a travel bag and I've hit a snag. (I'm also a poet and I didn't know it, apparently)  I have all my pieces cut out, and I wanted to use interfacing on them in order to make it stand up a bit.  I have some lightweight interfacing but the pattern says to use medium weight.  So I dragged myself out on the bus in the snow to the fabric store and bought...Crafter's Choice something or other.  A google search tells me that this will break down over time and is best for single wear things like costumes.  Should I use it anyway since I probably won't be washing the bag all the often or should I use the light weight stuff?


I'm no expert and I don't know if the Crafter's Choice will break down or not.  Also, it probably depends on the weight of the Crafter's Choice you purchased.  I have made a few bags lately at I usually use a light weight interfacing.  It is really personal preference but I find the thicker interfacing to be too stiff once you create in the bag.  It can also be a litte harder to sew and can sometimes wrinkle when you iron it to the fabric leaving a wrinkle in your fabric.   This is just my personal opinion so you might want to wait for a few more responses to see if anyone has a different experience then me.  Good luck.


----------



## NiniMorris

1308Miles said:


> So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.



The first few I made...I used the three layers...but now I only use two.  It does make them nicer with the three layers, but it gets a bit warm with three layers.  Unless you are using really thin fabric, two should be enough.

Nini


----------



## babynala

T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans


This came out so nice, I really like the jeans too.



1308Miles said:


> So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.


Only the bodice has 3 layers and it makes the pattern come together very nice since it is fully lined.  She suggests a thin layer for the lining but you could probably get away with 2 layers.  I think that if you actually have the cut pieces of fabric in front of you and follow the directions you will not be so overwhelmed.  I would suggest using 3 different colors/patterns of fabric to make it easier to remember which piece is the lining, inside or outside.


----------



## clhemsath

froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



Hi Jessica~  I just wanted to say these outfits are STUNNING!  AND, I love when you add Thanks for looking! at the end.  Thank you for sharing and in the future you should start with "Please get a napkin to wipe your drool before you look at the items I am going to post"

You are fantastic, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## ms_mckenna

jeniamt said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Kids are home today b/c of an ice storm.  Problem is, we leave early Friday morning for Disney and I have sooooo much to do!  I work tomorrow and Thursday (I'm off on Mondays and Tuesdays), so I have to get everything done today.  Plus the kids are now like.... "oh and I want a shirt with the little aliens from Toy Story, and oh yea, I want..."
> 
> Going now to chain myself to the machine!


Don't you love that! Good luck and just toon them out  



ItsArmaya said:


> Ooh, so cute!  This is the first I've seen Donald, looks great!!!


Thanks Armaya  



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the picture!  He is all cut out and just needs to be attached to the tshirt.
> 
> These shirts are awesome!  I love how big you do the designs.  Stunning!!!!


Cool can't wait to see! 
Thanks 



T-rox said:


> ms mckenna you have been busy!!


DH is starting school the end of Feb I am trying really really hard to be done with the majority of my sewing by then.  Won't happen because I am already loosing steam lol. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> These are awesome!!


Thank you  



babynala said:


> These are great and I LOVE Donald's expression.  Can't wait for Goofy


Thanks he will be coming soon found some tees on clearance for 3 bucks at walmart for Noah! 



T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans


Adorable! I love the fish on the back. 



1308Miles said:


> SO cute! I love the huge appliques. You have been so busy!
> 
> Thank you! It actually is fabric! I made the letters and created the Mickey bar in Photoshop and reversed it to print. It's attached through Heat N Bond lite. I was so afraid to try a satin stitch around the fabric letters because I always mess it up so I decided to leave well enough alone. The Mickey bar is actually made of dark brown suede to give it some texture...so cool!
> 
> So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.


Thank you. I love it just like it is! The first time we went to Disney I used slick paint to outline mickey heads. Turned out pretty well too! Does not wash well though. 
I have Simply Sweet I need to get it out and try it. I have fabric picked out for it but have not tried it. 



woodkins said:


> These tees came out great! If I remember correctly weren't you the one a few months ago telling us you were a beginner sewer and worrying about making a twirl skirt  Looking pretty professional now if you ask me!!


Thank you but I am still learning to say the least. I find applique much easier than sewing lol.


----------



## DMGeurts

ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



I lOVE these shirts!!!  I love how big the design is... and I really want that Donald shirt!    How do you do these appliques so big?



T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is so cute!  The embroidery on the jeans is so nice - I love how crisp the words look!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## NaeNae

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm trying to help a friend with her grandmother's old Kenmore sewing machine...I can find a parts list online, but not an owners manual.  I can't even see where to turn on the darn thing!   I figured out how to wind the bobbin, but she has already messed with the bobbin assembly, and it's in pieces.   Does anyone have any suggestions where to look online for help?  My thought is just to turn it over to the guy at the sewing store who fixes all my stuff, but she wants to sew NOW.  LOL
> 
> 
> TIA!



Do you have a model number?  I have an old Kenmore machine myself.  I might be able to figure some things out for you.  Let me know what model it is.


----------



## froggy33

clhemsath said:


> Hi Jessica~  I just wanted to say these outfits are STUNNING!  AND, I love when you add Thanks for looking! at the end.  Thank you for sharing and in the future you should start with "Please get a napkin to wipe your drool before you look at the items I am going to post"
> 
> You are fantastic, thanks again for sharing!



Awww thanks!  I love hearing that!  For the last few years I have been drooling over so many others on here, so it's a wonderful compliment!

Jess


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> : Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*



Riverside is my favorite resort. I don't like food courts, but I do like this one, and the resturant, Boatwrights, is the best. Alot of times, the reason Disney will upgrade is to accomodate another reservation. If they have a large party and need your rooms, or something like that. Then they will upgrade you. Why they just don't move the other party?? I had this happen to a friend, she took her entire family of 20, and offered to upgrade her from the Contemporary to the Floridian. I couldn't believe she was undecided, but did go with the Floridian. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm frantic, because I can't find my pattern book and I need it to work on a dress at a class this coming weekend. Grrr
> 
> but for those interested, the pillowcase style toy story dress is from here-
> 
> Sewing With Whimsy by Kari Mecca



I love this!! Those flowers are gorgeous! I've got to go find that book.


----------



## DMGeurts

First is "Woody"





Inspired by a few outfits I've seen here... The jeans are upcycled from my dd - I zig-zagged all the patches on the bottom.  The shirt is actually the top portion of a dress pattern I have - I just didn't attach the skirt.  I "blanket stitched" the collar, and the buttons are reminscent of Woody's. The vest is my own pattern and it ties at the collar.  

Then there's "Jessie"





I had so much fun creating this dress.  Inspired by all the feliz and Vidas and a few others that don't have patterns in AG sizes - I created my own.  The denim is upcycled, again I blanket stitched the straps.  I couldn't find the yellow/red plaid fabric anywhere - so I created my own.   I hand stitched the red stitching on the front of the dress.  There was another toy story dress (or 2), in a girls size, that really inspired this one - I did not save the picture, nor can I remember who made it - but it used some of these fabrics and I just loved it.  

And just for fun - the back:





Woody and Jessie together:





And now for Buzz:





Buzz was a little challenging for me.  I really didn't want this one to be frilly - as much as I love ruffles - I had to tone it down a bit.  I decided to do a "cross over" top - but again I couldn't find one in AG size, so I created my own.  The problem I have is that once I get a visual in my head, if I can't find a pattern to suit my needs, I make my own... so that's what I did here.  Anyways... the green is to remind you of the top of Buzz's space suit... the purple strip and red/white stripes is reminiscent of Buzz's wings... the button is for his buttons... the black portion of the skirt is the part of his body that you see under his suit... and of course the bottom ruffle tier on the skirt is for the bottom of his boots, where Andy is written.  I also made the scrunchies - which gave me a hard time... I don't understand how I can throw together an outfit - but a simple scrunchie gives me trouble.  

I can't take any credit for any of the shoes/hats... those are all AG.  

Here's all of them together:


----------



## tmh0206

DMGeurts said:


> First is "Woody"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by a few outfits I've seen here... The jeans are upcycled from my dd - I zig-zagged all the patches on the bottom.  The shirt is actually the top portion of a dress pattern I have - I just didn't attach the skirt.  I "blanket stitched" the collar, and the buttons are reminscent of Woody's. The vest is my own pattern and it ties at the collar.
> 
> Then there's "Jessie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun creating this dress.  Inspired by all the feliz and Vidas and a few others that don't have patterns in AG sizes - I created my own.  The denim is upcycled, again I blanket stitched the straps.  I couldn't find the yellow/red plaid fabric anywhere - so I created my own.   I hand stitched the red stitching on the front of the dress.  There was another toy story dress (or 2), in a girls size, that really inspired this one - I did not save the picture, nor can I remember who made it - but it used some of these fabrics and I just loved it.
> 
> And just for fun - the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody and Jessie together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz was a little challenging for me.  I really didn't want this one to be frilly - as much as I love ruffles - I had to tone it down a bit.  I decided to do a "cross over" top - but again I couldn't find one in AG size, so I created my own.  The problem I have is that once I get a visual in my head, if I can't find a pattern to suit my needs, I make my own... so that's what I did here.  Anyways... the green is to remind you of the top of Buzz's space suit... the purple strip and red/white stripes is reminiscent of Buzz's wings... the button is for his buttons... the black portion of the skirt is the part of his body that you see under his suit... and of course the bottom ruffle tier on the skirt is for the bottom of his boots, where Andy is written.  I also made the scrunchies - which gave me a hard time... I don't understand how I can throw together an outfit - but a simple scrunchie gives me trouble.
> 
> I can't take any credit for any of the shoes/hats... those are all AG.
> 
> Here's all of them together:



those are absolutely AmAzINg!!! you have really done a wonderful job in your designing!


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



that is so super duper cute and your daughter looks adorable in it!I


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Whew! I am so relieved! I FOUND my pattern book.

I don't think you will find this at your library, but I could be wrong. It has a insert with all the pattern pieces to be traced.

The dress i did comes in size 18 and 24 months, although the only pattern piece really is the triangular type bodice piece and guide piece for cutting the arms.

Other dresses in the book come size 2,4,5,6

Loads of creative ideas in it and there is a part 2 out called More Sewing With Whimsy. Kari Mecca is amazing, i think she stays up all night coming up with this amazing to-die-for stuff that is almost evil to make.  
Although the toy story dress was simple, just some hand sewing on the inside to finish (which I was doing when I was taking care of my Dad and never finished) so I have that left. But it's not hard- just takes a wee bit of time and patience.


I ADORE the donald and mickey t shirts! they remind me of heathersue's designs but with the whole body. Very very cool!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

DMGeurts said:


> I lOVE these shirts!!!  I love how big the design is... and I really want that Donald shirt!    How do you do these appliques so big?


Thank you I just trace them on to the paper. I got started using Leslie's tutorial. my*sweet*sunshine
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday



DMGeurts said:


> Then there's "Jessie"


I am in awe! That is AWESOME my DD woulld FLIP! Very very cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Whew! I am so relieved! I FOUND my pattern book.
> I ADORE the donald and mickey t shirts! they remind me of heathersue's designs but with the whole body. Very very cool!!!


Ya for found pattern books! And thank you 

Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.


----------



## babynala

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.


You did a fabulous job with Goofy.  



DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:


These are so great.  I wish I was an American Girl Doll at your house!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Leaving on Friday and I think my sewing machine is going to have to come along for the trip as well. I am going to get all my embroidering done before I leave, but I think I will have to do all my sewing while stopping for the night before getting there. Ugh! I have 6 shirts to embroider, plus I have a very large order for  a customer that I really want to finish before we leave. I haven't packed hardly anything. Need to finish laundry. I need some kind of anti-sleep pill. Perhaps if I stay awake between now and Friday I might get it all done, haha! 

I also think that I am finally getting brave enough to get a serger and try it out. My bday isn't til July, but I think that is what I will tell DH and my parents that I would like. 

I can't wait to get to Disney! I downloaded an app for my phone and it's so cool! It gives current wait times etc. Makes me even more excited to get there!

I will post pictures of the customs when I get back from the Happy Place


----------



## MommyBell08

ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



 So Cute! They look great!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all
It's been a while since I've been here, but I've been given a project and need some creative minds - and I knew I'd find them here! My dd7 is in a school play next month and is a porcupine! Any creative ideas for making a porcupine costume???


----------



## jeniamt

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Leaving on Friday and I think my sewing machine is going to have to come along for the trip as well. I am going to get all my embroidering done before I leave, but I think I will have to do all my sewing while stopping for the night before getting there. Ugh! I have 6 shirts to embroider, plus I have a very large order for  a customer that I really want to finish before we leave. I haven't packed hardly anything. Need to finish laundry. I need some kind of anti-sleep pill. Perhaps if I stay awake between now and Friday I might get it all done, haha!
> 
> I also think that I am finally getting brave enough to get a serger and try it out. My bday isn't til July, but I think that is what I will tell DH and my parents that I would like.
> 
> I can't wait to get to Disney! I downloaded an app for my phone and it's so cool! It gives current wait times etc. Makes me even more excited to get there!
> 
> I will post pictures of the customs when I get back from the Happy Place



See you there!  We arrive Friday and head back Tuesday morning.  Where are you staying?  We will be at the Poly.  Kids won't be too decked out in customs since they are 9 & 11.  Mostly embroidered tshirts although DD does have a recycled Steamboat Willie Vida and a Minnie twirl skirt.  Seriously, keep an eye out for us!!!!

Anyone else going to be there this weekend?



ms_mckenna said:


> Cool can't wait to see!
> Thanks



Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.






Not sure what happened with this photo... used my iphone.  The shirt is black and Bruce is light blue  


DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.






DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!






Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!


----------



## erikawolf2004

DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:


Great Job again...my 5 year old knew who they were supposed to be right away


----------



## erikawolf2004

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So I'm frantic, because I can't find my pattern book and I need it to work on a dress at a class this coming weekend. Grrr
> 
> but for those interested, the pillowcase style toy story dress is from here-
> 
> Sewing With Whimsy by Kari Mecca



Love this book, which one to get thou?? You mentioned that the pillowcase dress came in 18 & 24m, but are there instructions for the larger sizes also?  Are they easy patterns to do and instructions to understand?  

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans



This is Great...my DD loves Cat in the Hat! 



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



These are very cool!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the outfit I made for Mallory's Big Give it will coordinat with Callie's necklace and a tutu that is being made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Fantastic!



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica



These are awesom, love the patchwork dress, I have a bunch of squares that are just waiting to be put together...how many did you do and what size on each layer, the last one I did just didn't come out full enough.  That Cindy dress is soooo sweet.


----------



## VBAndrea

Didn't go far enough back to quote all recent pics, but Jessica your Big Give outfits are great and Wendy love your outfit for Mallory as well.





ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.


Cute! Cute! Cute!



T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That's absolutely adorable!  Love the coordinating jeans too!



1308Miles said:


> So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.


I have NEVER made the dress with three layers -- I always just do two.  Same with the Bowling Shirt -- I lined the first ones I made and like them unlined soooo much better.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:


Great work again!  I would love to sew for American Girl dolls but my dd isn't interested in them 



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.


Once again, I can't wait to see your vacation photos!  I want to see everyone all together dressed up ~ your family will look amazing!


----------



## DMGeurts

ms_mckenna said:


> Thank you I just trace them on to the paper. I got started using Leslie's tutorial. my*sweet*sunshine
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday
> 
> 
> I am in awe! That is AWESOME my DD woulld FLIP! Very very cute!
> 
> 
> Ya for found pattern books! And thank you
> 
> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.



This turned out so great!  I love the huge Goofy!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.



  These turned out great... I love the Bruce one!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Great Job again...my 5 year old knew who they were supposed to be right away



Thank you!    I am glad she knew who they were!



VBAndrea said:


> Great work again!  I would love to sew for American Girl dolls but my dd isn't interested in them



THank you.    I only sew for them because my dd's aren't interest in wearing anything I make... so it's oK.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

jeniamt said:


> See you there!  We arrive Friday and head back Tuesday morning.  Where are you staying?  We will be at the Poly.  Kids won't be too decked out in customs since they are 9 & 11.  Mostly embroidered tshirts although DD does have a recycled Steamboat Willie Vida and a Minnie twirl skirt.  Seriously, keep an eye out for us!!!!
> 
> Anyone else going to be there this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened with this photo... used my iphone.  The shirt is black and Bruce is light blue
> 
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!


 My kids would die if I made them an Epic Mickey...but by hand?  No way!  I know my limitations!  But I will have to remember that for our next trip.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Leaving on Friday and I think my sewing machine is going to have to come along for the trip as well. I am going to get all my embroidering done before I leave, but I think I will have to do all my sewing while stopping for the night before getting there. Ugh! I have 6 shirts to embroider, plus I have a very large order for  a customer that I really want to finish before we leave. I haven't packed hardly anything. Need to finish laundry. I need some kind of anti-sleep pill. Perhaps if I stay awake between now and Friday I might get it all done, haha!
> 
> I also think that I am finally getting brave enough to get a serger and try it out. My bday isn't til July, but I think that is what I will tell DH and my parents that I would like.
> 
> I can't wait to get to Disney! I downloaded an app for my phone and it's so cool! It gives current wait times etc. Makes me even more excited to get there!
> 
> I will post pictures of the customs when I get back from the Happy Place



I seriously had nightmares about having a long extension cord coming from the back of the truck as we were driving to Orlando...either that or staying up at night finishing up the shirts before we left for the parks in the am!  (we had 2 shirts per person; seven people, and 10 days!)

Have fun!

Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NaeNae said:


> Do you have a model number?  I have an old Kenmore machine myself.  I might be able to figure some things out for you.  Let me know what model it is.



Thanks!  It was a 158...something, lots of numbers after that, lol.  She decided to bring it in for a check up.  I'm willing to be that after it gets a once over, it will be fine.  She's getting sewing lessons there anyway, so I'm sure they'll show her all she needs to know to get it up and running.  I think the issue we have at this point is nobody knows how to use it, and her grandma has dementia, so she's forgotten.  I think it's one of the old machines that's pretty much indestructible, all metal and it weighs a ton, it probably needs a little tcl and it will be fine.  Thanks for the offer...when it comes back and if she still needs help, I may take you up on the offer.  .


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD. 





 Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!

And, because Max is growing so fast!  






He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!


----------



## ms_mckenna

babynala said:


> You did a fabulous job with Goofy.


Thank you 


MommyBell08 said:


> So Cute! They look great!


Thanks  



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all
> It's been a while since I've been here, but I've been given a project and need some creative minds - and I knew I'd find them here! My dd7 is in a school play next month and is a porcupine! Any creative ideas for making a porcupine costume???


Oh that is a hard one! Could you use mesh and stick something through the holes to make the spikes? I am not sure what though. 



jeniamt said:


> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.


I think he turned out great!  I love your epic mickey and your alien adorable! I have thought about doing the aliens for DH. BTW I love the fabric you used on Bruce. That is one of my favorite fabrics I have a lot of the colors but have not seen the light blue before. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> These are very cool!
> .


Thank you! 



VBAndrea said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> Once again, I can't wait to see your vacation photos!  I want to see everyone all together dressed up ~ your family will look amazing!


Thank you  I can't wait to be there ! 



DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so great!  I love the huge Goofy!
> D~


Thank you.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!


The bag is really cute but oh Max is adorable!


----------



## kelly1218

The Moonk's Mom said:


> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!



Okay....I lurk here mostly...but I just have to say....he is adorable!!!!


going back to lurking.....and wishing I had a little girl to make all these really beautiful things for....my 12 and 14 yo's think hand made stuff is NOT cool


----------



## aboveH20

SallyfromDE said:


> Riverside is my favorite resort. I don't like food courts, but I do like this one, and the resturant, Boatwrights, is the best. Alot of times, the reason Disney will upgrade is to accomodate another reservation. If they have a large party and need your rooms, or something like that. Then they will upgrade you. Why they just don't move the other party?? I had this happen to a friend, she took her entire family of 20, and offered to upgrade her from the Contemporary to the Floridian. I couldn't believe she was undecided, but did go with the Floridian.



I'm actually second guessing myself.  I had been looking forward to Riverside but figured I'd never spend the money for OKW so it's a way to see it on my different-resort-every-year plan.  My guess is that a lot of people are making last minute reservations because the winter has been so yucky in many parts of the country, and they CAN sell rooms at moderate resorts, not as many people want to spend money for deluxes.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



I  them, but what I think is really cool is how much you're enjoying making them.  I think there's a lot to be said for creating things and how it affects our mental health. 




ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.



Cool!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Leaving on Friday and I think my sewing machine is going to have to come along for the trip as well. I am going to get all my embroidering done before I leave, but I think I will have to do all my sewing while stopping for the night before getting there. Ugh! I have 6 shirts to embroider, plus I have a very large order for  a customer that I really want to finish before we leave. I haven't packed hardly anything. Need to finish laundry. I need some kind of anti-sleep pill. Perhaps if I stay awake between now and Friday I might get it all done, haha!
> 
> I also think that I am finally getting brave enough to get a serger and try it out. My bday isn't til July, but I think that is what I will tell DH and my parents that I would like.



Reading how much you have left to do wore ME out!  I'm going to need some of the anti-sleep pills to get me through the day.

I really like my serger.  It came ready to use out of the box (it was all threaded) and I've used it to make dinner napkins, finish the edge of a "tablecloth" (basically just fabric with a finished edge) and to finish off seams.  IT IS FUN to use.



jeniamt said:


> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!



They look great.  I especially like the fabric for the shark.  I haven't been following the weather, but hope it's warm enough so your handiwork can be seen.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!



The bag is great, but Max is the show stealer!


*There are so many acronyms in disboards, I think we need to add SMFTPICQACOTA*.  It's obvious what is stands for  . . .*So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All.*  It seems like if I don't keep up (read and comment every day) it's overwhelming to comment on everything and then I wonder if I should comment on some but not all, or just not comment on anything.  KWIM 

That being said, I missed commenting on the amazing Daisy for the Big Give, the Cat in the Hat outfit, and the whole Rudolph set.  Wonderful, wonderful.


----------



## VBAndrea

Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
A hairbow
Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
Earrings for mom


























I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!




I have been in lurk mode again for the past few days, but all the outfits are amazing!  Ms McKenna, love the appliques, they are awesome!  Froggy Jess, love the big give outfits, you do such nice work, and they looked so cute on Chelsea!

I had to comment on this post.  Your puppy is so cute, but brings me to tears.

On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.  

I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.

I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine


----------



## vester

VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.



Stinkin' adorable!!!!   i'm sure she will love it  What is the pattern for that?!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have a question about the Brother 770.  I bought one a while back and have yet to take it out of the box.  Just haven't had time since Christmas.  I want to buy some of HeatherSue's patterns before she closes up shop for her trip and need to know what I have to have to transfer the patterns from the computer to the embroidery machine.  I'm kind of a dunce with this kind of stuff.

I really want to learn my machine so I can start participating in the Big Gives.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ellenbenny said:


> I had to comment on this post.  Your puppy is so cute, but brings me to tears.
> 
> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.
> 
> I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.
> 
> I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine




I am so sorry!   I know that is so hard for you!  We still miss Buckley so much and we know he would have loved Max!  The day I picked Max up I cried and cried thinking how much Buckley would have loved him and how much I missed him.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HELP!  My machine seems to be on its last leg. Just hoping I get through the last few projects before our trip in 10 days!  I am going to have to replace it because it is old and would cost too much to get it fixed.  SOOOO...I need some suggestions for a new sewing machine..I don't want to spend a lot and I don't need an embroidery machine yet...need to save up for that one.  I want to keep it under $500, and closer to $300 if I can.  Since we just bought a house and are buying a car TODAY, it will be hard to convice dh that I need a machine.


----------



## froggy33

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a question about the Brother 770.  I bought one a while back and have yet to take it out of the box.  Just haven't had time since Christmas.  I want to buy some of HeatherSue's patterns before she closes up shop for her trip and need to know what I have to have to transfer the patterns from the computer to the embroidery machine.  I'm kind of a dunce with this kind of stuff.
> 
> I really want to learn my machine so I can start participating in the Big Gives.  Any help appreciated!



All you need is a usb stick.  Just copy the PES file Heather sends you onto the stick from your computer.  Plug that into the side of the machine and press the USB icon on the screen and it will load up all your PES files.  There will be little pictures of them and you just select that.

Good luck!


----------



## froggy33

mommyof2princesses said:


> HELP!  My machine seems to be on its last leg. Just hoping I get through the last few projects before our trip in 10 days!  I am going to have to replace it because it is old and would cost too much to get it fixed.  SOOOO...I need some suggestions for a new sewing machine..I don't want to spend a lot and I don't need an embroidery machine yet...need to save up for that one.  I want to keep it under $500, and closer to $300 if I can.  Since we just bought a house and are buying a car TODAY, it will be hard to convice dh that I need a machine.



I have the brother cs6000i that many on here have.  It's nothing overly fancy, but I've had it about 2.5 years and it's been great! I think I got it for about $150 or so on overstock.com (that was "refurbished").


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> HELP!  My machine seems to be on its last leg. Just hoping I get through the last few projects before our trip in 10 days!  I am going to have to replace it because it is old and would cost too much to get it fixed.  SOOOO...I need some suggestions for a new sewing machine..I don't want to spend a lot and I don't need an embroidery machine yet...need to save up for that one.  I want to keep it under $500, and closer to $300 if I can.  Since we just bought a house and are buying a car TODAY, it will be hard to convice dh that I need a machine.



Convince?  Just distract him at the car dealership by pointing out the neat selling features the car has....

A/C
Anti-Lock Brakes
Sewing Machine
Power Windows
Power Locks

I'm sure that would work!


----------



## T-rox

mommyof2princesses said:


> HELP!  My machine seems to be on its last leg. Just hoping I get through the last few projects before our trip in 10 days!  I am going to have to replace it because it is old and would cost too much to get it fixed.  SOOOO...I need some suggestions for a new sewing machine..I don't want to spend a lot and I don't need an embroidery machine yet...need to save up for that one.  I want to keep it under $500, and closer to $300 if I can.  Since we just bought a house and are buying a car TODAY, it will be hard to convice dh that I need a machine.



cant help you with what kind of machine but can help you with dh.
you justify that customs cost "x" amount and you can either buy "x" amount of customs or you can buy a machine and do it yourself thereby saving him much more $$ in the long run.
(if there was a wicked smiley I would place it here)
for instance you say " hh, customs like this cost $200 each, ( back up with ebay listings and facebook listings and actual sites for sale) so you can either let me buy all these customs i NEED, or you can just buy the machine for $600.  $600 for machine and unlimited customs, or $600 for 3 customs, whats it gonna be?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



These are just fabulous!  My DD has recently become obsessed with her American Girl doll and would love these!  Do you sell on Feebay??  Or as we used to say "Valdamort?"



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.



That is super cute!  I loved y our other big applique tees but somewhere lost that quote.



VBAndrea said:


>



One of the prettiest twirl skirts I've ever seen!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

froggy33 said:


> All you need is a usb stick.  Just copy the PES file Heather sends you onto the stick from your computer.  Plug that into the side of the machine and press the USB icon on the screen and it will load up all your PES files.  There will be little pictures of them and you just select that.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much!  I am going to take the manual to work this weekend and hopefully read it on some down time.


----------



## T-rox

froggy33 said:


> All you need is a usb stick.  Just copy the PES file Heather sends you onto the stick from your computer.  Plug that into the side of the machine and press the USB icon on the screen and it will load up all your PES files.  There will be little pictures of them and you just select that.
> 
> Good luck!



it really is this easy. i got one 4 xmas and was scared of it. waited a week to take it out of box, just be sure when you put files on the memory stick that you put them on the root directory, your 770 can not open files.
and as far as putting files on the memory stick, heather sue emails you the file, you save it somewhere on the computer and i literally cut the one file i need to use  and paste it to the memory stick. hope this makes sense. it did not make a lot of sense to me until i DID it


----------



## ItsArmaya

So much cuteness!  AND  a puppy! Y'all are making me miss my machines and giving me puppy fever.

We're still crammed into two beds and a bath here...and I do mean, two beds and a bath.  Still trying to get a place of our own 

Going to give Embird a shot...wish me luck.

And in super exciting news, I got to meet Ireland_Nicole and her DD!!  She and my Hannah Mae got along sooooo well!  Hannah Mae has been talking about her new best friend for days now!  We got some pictures but I won't post anything without checking with Nicole first.

Hope you all are doing well on this wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## ItsArmaya

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Convince?  Just distract him at the car dealership by pointing out the neat selling features the car has....
> 
> A/C
> Anti-Lock Brakes
> Sewing Machine
> Power Windows
> Power Locks
> 
> I'm sure that would work!


----------



## DMGeurts

Camping Griswalds said:


> These are just fabulous!  My DD has recently become obsessed with her American Girl doll and would love these!  Do you sell on Feebay??  Or as we used to say "Valdamort?"



I am sorry, I don't sell anywhere.  I am considering doing custom orders only, but probably not until spring - since I have a lot on my plate right now.   

D~


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.
> 
> I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.
> 
> I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine



I am so very sorry for your loss of Pepper. We are still missing our pug but it's been a little over month now and while we still miss her it is getting easier to remember some of the good and not just feel the sadnees of her loss. (Does that make any sense?)


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Convince?  Just distract him at the car dealership by pointing out the neat selling features the car has....
> 
> A/C
> Anti-Lock Brakes
> Sewing Machine
> Power Windows
> Power Locks
> 
> I'm sure that would work!



You are too funny!
We already picked the car out and signed the papers.  Just need to write a check and pick it up.  I will be so happy tomorrow when I don't have to drive him to work!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

froggy33 said:


> I have the brother cs6000i that many on here have.  It's nothing overly fancy, but I've had it about 2.5 years and it's been great! I think I got it for about $150 or so on overstock.com (that was "refurbished").



I found it on amazon for a great price!  May have to convince dh!


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am so sorry!   I know that is so hard for you!  We still miss Buckley so much and we know he would have loved Max!  The day I picked Max up I cried and cried thinking how much Buckley would have loved him and how much I missed him.





RMAMom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Pepper. We are still missing our pug but it's been a little over month now and while we still miss her it is getting easier to remember some of the good and not just feel the sadnees of her loss. (Does that make any sense?)



Thank you.  I knew that some of you would understand how I am feeling.  I'm sure it will get a little easier with time.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

DMGeurts said:


> I am sorry, I don't sell anywhere.  I am considering doing custom orders only, but probably not until spring - since I have a lot on my plate right now.
> 
> D~



Well put an announcement on here, or PM me when/if you decide please.  My daughter has a birthday in August


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> I had to comment on this post.  Your puppy is so cute, but brings me to tears.
> 
> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.
> 
> I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.
> 
> I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine



Ellen I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ItsArmaya

ellenbenny


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a question about the Brother 770.  I bought one a while back and have yet to take it out of the box.  Just haven't had time since Christmas.  I want to buy some of HeatherSue's patterns before she closes up shop for her trip and need to know what I have to have to transfer the patterns from the computer to the embroidery machine.  I'm kind of a dunce with this kind of stuff.
> 
> I really want to learn my machine so I can start participating in the Big Gives.  Any help appreciated!



One tip...don't put the whole FOLDER on the usb stick.  Only the ONE design you want to use!   (ask me how I know!)  You can put multiple designs on one stick...just not a whole folder.



T-rox said:


> cant help you with what kind of machine but can help you with dh.
> you justify that customs cost "x" amount and you can either buy "x" amount of customs or you can buy a machine and do it yourself thereby saving him much more $$ in the long run.
> (if there was a wicked smiley I would place it here)
> for instance you say " hh, customs like this cost $200 each, ( back up with ebay listings and facebook listings and actual sites for sale) so you can either let me buy all these customs i NEED, or you can just buy the machine for $600.  $600 for machine and unlimited customs, or $600 for 3 customs, whats it gonna be?



Too Funny!  I actually convinced my hubby last year that it was a good deal using very similar logic!  Only since we had roughly 140 t shirts...at a minimum of $20 each... he decided it was a good deal...


Nini


----------



## T-rox

[IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
fuzzy pic (sorry excuse)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## woodkins

Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom



This is sooo adorable-Love it


----------



## erikawolf2004

T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is an awesome outfit!!!



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



So cute!!!

There has been sooo much cool stuff on here lately!!!  We have been in the middle of some house repairs after we had some major water damage...but after seeing everyone's amazing work I had to pull out my fabric stash and started cutting fabric, even if I can't sew I can get some things ready to go!


----------



## aboveH20

I just bought my first design from heathersue

how do I unzip it?


----------



## T-rox

aboveH20 said:


> I just bought my first design from heathersue
> 
> how do I unzip it?



depending on where you saved it to on your computer( and what computer you have) :just double click the zip file and then next screen should show you each individual file and size. hope this helps


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



I just love these. I don't have the patience for this little work. 




mommyof2princesses said:


> HELP!  My machine seems to be on its last leg. Just hoping I get through the last few projects before our trip in 10 days!  I am going to have to replace it because it is old and would cost too much to get it fixed.  SOOOO...I need some suggestions for a new sewing machine..I don't want to spend a lot and I don't need an embroidery machine yet...need to save up for that one.  I want to keep it under $500, and closer to $300 if I can.  Since we just bought a house and are buying a car TODAY, it will be hard to convice dh that I need a machine.



I have 2 Janomes and they are really sturdy. One is from my Mother and it is a pretty basic machine. I had the Brother CS6000i, and it broke after about 4 months. Brother said it would cost more to repair it then to buy a new one, with warranty. So that was $150 thrown out the window. I ended up buying a really nice used Janome that was traded for an upgrade at the Sewing store. I really love it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Look at this great Cricut idea!! I found it over on Sewforum:









She got the vinyl from HHSupply. 

And look at this one:









She used On the jeep and the front door & used Oracal 651 which has a glossy vinyl that is made for outdoor use and has a 6 yr. life span. Anything done indoor is Oracal 631 which has a matt finish and 3 year life span.

Now I think I NEED a Cricut!!


----------



## heatherskiba

T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> fuzzy pic (sorry excuse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OK, LOVE the jeans!  I have a questioon though. When you do things on the legs of jeans like that, do youjust rip open the seam so it will go on the hoop? or is there an easier way to do it that I just haven't thougth of yet?


----------



## visitingapril09

woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



Love it and it is so cute!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I just bought my first design from heathersue
> 
> how do I unzip it?



I use a free copy of Winzip to download them - try to organize them as you go or you will end up with a million designs all over the place - lol!!! Which one did you get????

Oh Ellen, so sorry bout your Peppergirl - we love our fur babies!!!! HUGS!!

I am so jealous of all you guys going to Disney for a meet!!! WAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! I hope you all have a wonderful time and take some pictures!!!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> I use a free copy of Winzip to download them - try to organize them as you go or you will end up with a million designs all over the place - lol!!! Which one did you get????



Grrrr.  I haven't figured it out yet.  I download Winzip??? THEN double click on the file???  (I have Windows Vista, and this is my first time using a USB thingy if that explains anything  .)

I got Mickey and Minnie heads.  I want to do the Minnie head to go with the patchwork skirt I'm working on -- when I'm not shoveling the driveway.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I
> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.



Sending some hugs your way    Losing a pet is so hard.  My sweet old cat (my first baby) is not doing well and I am having to hospitalize him while we are in Disney.  Hate to leave him there even though I know its the best thing for him.  I just hope he makes it through the week we are gone.  I definitely don't want to get that phone call while we are gone.

An added nice note is that our Vet is a Disney freak.  She just got back (she ran the 1/2 marathon) and said she goes at least 3 times a year.  Her parents are DVC owners with around 500 pts.  She was telling me when she and her boyfriend first started dating she said, "if I ever have to choose between you and my dog, I will choose my dog" and "if you don't understand and support my Disney obsession, let's just call it quits now!"  I so get her and love that she is looking at for my sweet old boy.


----------



## Tweevil

Let me be the first to say SMFTPICQACOTA!!

I love all the outfits, puppies, and projects!

I am trying to talk myself back into going to Disney AFTER I talked myself out of and made a proclaimation that I couldn't go this year. 

I am having surgery in March (finally!) so I can't go for a last AP hurrah so I think it's going to be the beginning of summer.  I have to figure out how to recant my statement!  lol

Lots to great stuff and  Ellenbenny - I miss mine too!


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Grrrr.  I haven't figured it out yet.  I download Winzip??? THEN double click on the file???  (I have Windows Vista, and this is my first time using a USB thingy if that explains anything  .)
> 
> I got Mickey and Minnie heads.  I want to do the Minnie head to go with the patchwork skirt I'm working on -- when I'm not shoveling the driveway.



Yes - download and install the free version of winzip.

Then when you double click on a zipped file and unzip it.

Then I usually grab the opened file and put it into a folder in my embroidery file.

Then I put my memory stick into my computer, drag and drop my embroidery files onto the memory stick.

Plug the memory stick into your machine and turn it on - you should be able to see them.......


----------



## mommy2mrb

to you Ellen it is so hard to say good-bye , take care of yourself


----------



## ellenbenny

Lost the quote, but love the Toy Story inspired doll outfits!



T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the outfit!!



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



The colors look great!

Thanks again everyone for the kind words about our sweet girl Pepper.  It has been a rough few days, but it really does help to know that I have  friends that understand.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, earlier I posted that machine was on its last leg...well, tonight it lost its last leg.  In the middle of a patchwork skirt I was repurposing.  AHH!! 10 days till Disney this can't be happening... So,,,,,.....


DH let me order a new machine!  I went with the brother cs6000.  I know some had problems with it, but I have talked to many who didn't so now....
....


----------



## AlternateEgo

SMFTPICQACOTA!!!

I need to be better about checking this thread more.  It takes me an hour or more just to catch up.  Plus now I am drooling over embroidery machines.


----------



## ItsArmaya

(psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I hope one of you very talented ladies can help me!  Our elementary school has asked me to make a super-hero cape for "Zero the Hero" for their hundred-day celebration.  Of course, they asked me in August and being the procrastinator that I am, I haven't even started and they will need it next month!  It needs to fit an adult.  Any ideas or patterns?
> 
> Great stuff posted lately, I'm at work and don't have time to quote but love it all!



I don't have any suggestions but I want to let you know I saw your question. Someone (was in Anita?) made a bunch of capes before Christmas. I think she had posted the measurements then.



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.



Cute! I can't wait to see the shirts "in action."



MaeB said:


> I need some sewing help!!
> 
> I'm in the middle of sewing a travel bag and I've hit a snag. (I'm also a poet and I didn't know it, apparently)  I have all my pieces cut out, and I wanted to use interfacing on them in order to make it stand up a bit.  I have some lightweight interfacing but the pattern says to use medium weight.  So I dragged myself out on the bus in the snow to the fabric store and bought...Crafter's Choice something or other.  A google search tells me that this will break down over time and is best for single wear things like costumes.  Should I use it anyway since I probably won't be washing the bag all the often or should I use the light weight stuff?



I am not sure. I think it may depend on the weight of your fabric as to if you can get away with lightweight interfacing?



T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans



Good job on the outfit!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



Wow! This is getting more and more amazing. I like reading your description of how each outfit came to be! Good job! I can't wait until the next installment of your work!



ms_mckenna said:


> Here is Noah's Goofy top.



Awesome, just like the other shirts!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all
> It's been a while since I've been here, but I've been given a project and need some creative minds - and I knew I'd find them here! My dd7 is in a school play next month and is a porcupine! Any creative ideas for making a porcupine costume???



That's challenging. Somehow I have visions of foam "needles" being velcro'ed onto the shirt/pants. Something with the weight of pool noodles but a lot smaller? I am not sure if I am a lot of help here!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened with this photo... used my iphone.  The shirt is black and Bruce is light blue
> 
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!



I like the little alien guy! You did a good job on all three shirts!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.



Such a cute bag!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.



You did an amazing job! Thank you so much for sharing your talents with the Big Give families!



ellenbenny said:


> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.
> 
> I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.
> 
> I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine



I am sorry to hear about your loss. 



T-rox said:


>



Wow, looks like you had fun with your embroidery machine!



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



Neat idea. I am going to file this project under "potential ideas for Big Gives."


----------



## PurpleEars

I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!






It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.

Now back to working on the next Give!


----------



## mommy2mrb

to Luv2DressEmUp - for the porcupine how about brown pipe cleaners, not sure how you could attached them, maybe cut small slit in a shirt and stitch them down? but they would be light weight and straight.


----------



## ms_mckenna

aboveH20 said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> I really like my serger.  It came ready to use out of the box (it was all threaded) and I've used it to make dinner napkins, finish the edge of a "tablecloth" (basically just fabric with a finished edge) and to finish off seams.  IT IS FUN to use.


Thanks 
 What serger do you have? 



VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom


I love these! I posted on her TR but I had to post again. That twirl skirt is tdf! 



ellenbenny said:


> Ms McKenna, love the appliques, they are awesome!
> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.


Thank you  
I am so sorry to hear about Pepper it is very hard I know. We said goodbye to our Zoe in Oct we had had her 10 years. It is amazing the hold our animals have on our lives. They give us so much love. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> That is super cute!  I loved y our other big applique tees but somewhere lost that quote.


thank you 



ItsArmaya said:


> Going to give Embird a shot...wish me luck.


Hope it went well! Since I did not hear! 



DMGeurts said:


> I am sorry, I don't sell anywhere.  I am considering doing custom orders only, but probably not until spring - since I have a lot on my plate right now.
> 
> D~


 Please please please let us know if you start selling. My youngest would FLIP over those outfits! 



T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I absolutely adore this!!! So cute! 



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!


I really like it! 


ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)


  so excited for you! 


PurpleEars said:


> Cute! I can't wait to see the shirts "in action.


Thank you! 



PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!


This is adorable! The leaves look perfect! I have been working on leaves for EEs dress for a few days off and on. Yours are great!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



You  keep amazing me with all your AG doll disney creations!  Awesome!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.



Girl, you are on a roll!  Love the goofy!  



jeniamt said:


> Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!



All your shirts came out great!  That is a lot of work!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!


Great bag! And love that puppy!  When are ya;ll going back?



VBAndrea said:


> I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.



That patchwork is aweome!  I love all the pieces and how they work together!



T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That outfit is aweome!  I love all the things you added to the pants!



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



What a cute pillow!



ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)



YEah!  Saw that on FB!  So happy for ya'll!  And a sewing room?


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight



These turned out so awesome!  



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



How creative - I love the colors and everything!  



PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!



THis is so cute!  



VBAndrea said:


>



THis is so awesome!  Great job!  





SallyfromDE said:


> I just love these. I don't have the patience for this little work.





PurpleEars said:


> Wow! This is getting more and more amazing. I like reading your description of how each outfit came to be! Good job! I can't wait until the next installment of your work!





aboveH20 said:


> I  them, but what I think is really cool is how much you're enjoying making them.  I think there's a lot to be said for creating things and how it affects our mental health.



Thanks everyone...  I am having a lot of fun creating these!

I found the perfect Rapunzel fabric yesterday - I was going to do a different theme first, but then I found this fabric... so when I finish some other projects, I am going to start a princess theme - with a twist - of course.  

I was super excited last night, because I did a "test run" of Snow White's sleeves - and they turned out FANTASTIC!  I am so excited that I figured out how to do it on my own, and created the pattern to boot!    So, I know that Snow White and Rapunzel will have the look I am going for.  

D~


----------



## Piper

ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house! And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)


 

BONUS!!!!!  I am so glad for you.


----------



## Piper

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, earlier I posted that machine was on its last leg...well, tonight it lost its last leg. In the middle of a patchwork skirt I was repurposing. AHH!! 10 days till Disney this can't be happening... So,,,,,.....
> 
> 
> DH let me order a new machine! I went with the brother cs6000. I know some had problems with it, but I have talked to many who didn't so now....
> ....


 
BOO--to the leg demise!

YAY--to the new purchase!!


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> OK, LOVE the jeans!  I have a questioon though. When you do things on the legs of jeans like that, do youjust rip open the seam so it will go on the hoop? or is there an easier way to do it that I just haven't thougth of yet?



yes ( i learned) that you rip the pants leg open and hoop the jeans. i use old navy so i rarely rip higher than the front pocket.  to do the back pockets you can rip them off and just leave the very top line stitched to the pants and hoop the pocket.  I find it easier just to rip the entire pocket off and spray glue it to stabilizer and hoop that. whats another stitch or 2?

you live in N.O. so are u getting into Mardi gras over there yet?  i am currently having the last of my ball meetings and my first ball next saturday. love m gras season!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)


I saw the pictures, it is beautiful and you really are onto a fresh start.


----------



## aboveH20

Tweevil said:


> Let me be the first to say SMFTPICQACOTA!!



 Congrats on being the first!



billwendy said:


> Yes - download and install the free version of winzip.
> 
> Then when you double click on a zipped file and unzip it.
> 
> Then I usually grab the opened file and put it into a folder in my embroidery file.
> 
> Then I put my memory stick into my computer, drag and drop my embroidery files onto the memory stick.
> 
> Plug the memory stick into your machine and turn it on - you should be able to see them.......



Thanks.  As you can see I need _Dummies for Applique_, but couldn't find it at the library.



AlternateEgo said:


> SMFTPICQACOTA!!!
> 
> I need to be better about checking this thread more.  It takes me an hour or more just to catch up.  Plus now I am drooling over embroidery machines.



 And I'm willing to accept a motion to change the acronym to *TMTQ (Too Much To Quote)* and we'll all understand that we've been in the same boat. Sometimes I'll see something I want to comment on, but feel bad about not commenting on the other 9 things that were equally wonderful.



PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!



Very nice.



ms_mckenna said:


> What serger do you have?



I have Singer 14SH654.  I got it from "Sam's store" right before Christmas with free shipping so it was under $200 even with tax.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That is just so creative, love the pirate theme and all the cuteness.


woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!


Yes, sad they grow up and won't play with us.  The pillow is very sweet.


SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this great Cricut idea!! I found it over on Sewforum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got the vinyl from HHSupply.
> 
> And look at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She used On the jeep and the front door & used Oracal 651 which has a glossy vinyl that is made for outdoor use and has a 6 yr. life span. Anything done indoor is Oracal 631 which has a matt finish and 3 year life span.
> 
> Now I think I NEED a Cricut!!


You are such an enabler!



aboveH20 said:


> Grrrr.  I haven't figured it out yet.  I download Winzip??? THEN double click on the file???  (I have Windows Vista, and this is my first time using a USB thingy if that explains anything  .)
> 
> I got Mickey and Minnie heads.  I want to do the Minnie head to go with the patchwork skirt I'm working on -- when I'm not shoveling the driveway.


Winzip, super easy.  I hear ya on the snow, I plowed for 4 hours yesterday, three drives.


PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!


I love how super clean this is yet sends the message very clear, lilo.  You are very creative and I love the out of the box thinking.


----------



## RMAMom

T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> fuzzy pic (sorry excuse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love these, did you split the jeans to embroider them?



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



This is so cute! I have made a few crafty things myself and I think I enjoy making them as much if not more than clothing. I think I will give this one a try.




mommyof2princesses said:


> So, earlier I posted that machine was on its last leg...well, tonight it lost its last leg.  In the middle of a patchwork skirt I was repurposing.  AHH!! 10 days till Disney this can't be happening... So,,,,,.....
> 
> 
> DH let me order a new machine!  I went with the brother cs6000.  I know some had problems with it, but I have talked to many who didn't so now....
> ....



Congrats on the new machine!  


ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!



Cute bag, ADORABLE PUPPY!!  OMG, he actually makes me want another pet in this house and we haven't had a pet for nearly five years!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.



So beautiful!!  I'm really inspired by all the wonderful things everyone has made for the Big Give recently.  I think it's time for me to join the ranks 



T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> fuzzy pic (sorry excuse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE THOSE JEANS!



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



I've been wanting to make a pillow like this for my niece, thanks for the inspiration!



aboveH20 said:


> I just bought my first design from heathersue
> 
> how do I unzip it?



Double click to open the folder, then I always copy and past the actual design into a different folder.  Caution, HeatherSue designs are like Pringles, once you pop, you can't stop! 



PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!



LOVE IT!!


----------



## ItsArmaya

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it went well! Since I did not hear!



Silly I sent you a picture of my very first effort!!!


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> Lydia looks so cute in that dress too.  Hope you don't have to reschedule your trip (see how I said reschedule and not not cancel).



Thanks! I'm also hoping it's more of a reschedule! Corey, our son, won't be able to go if we go in May. That is just about tearing my heart out! Yes, he's 18, but we've never been on a vacation without him before! Funny, I wouldn't feel as bad if HE were the one leaving US! Just the thought of leaving my child at home makes me feel like I'm abandoning him! it doesn't help that he (Corey) mentioned that if we went in October, that he could probably go. He really loves Disney. And, another problem is, I'm now having a hard time finding cheap tickets! Which is probably compounded by the fact that I'm almost hoping to NOT find them!!   Uggh, this being a Mom stuff is hard! 




jessica52877 said:


> I loving watching the dress go through the years! Both Lydia and Leighanna looked so cute in it!



Thanks Jessica! I just loved how pretty this dress is. Tom did a great job on it! 




erikawolf2004 said:


> This so sooo sweet!



Thank you! It's one of my favorite pictures. 



froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pink Cindy dress - she looks just like a princess in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Jessica




HOLEY SMOKE GIRL!!! AMAZING!!!! I am so in love with these!!! The Daisy is just STUNNING!!! STUNNING!!! I love the unexpected mix of fabrics! It really is a work of art! 

I love pink Cindy too!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, that is a promise then!  Love Lydia in the Alice dress!




YAY!!! I can't wait to see your pictures!!!

and, thank you! 


aboveH20 said:


> Two days ago I got email from Disney offering a resort upgrade for my trip in 20 days.  At first I wasn't interested because I'm planning to stay at Port Orleans Riverside for the first time.  I was looking forward to trying POR (it would be my fifth different resort in five years) and I figured there must be a sales pitch for DVC.
> 
> I read through some posts on the Resorts thread and a bunch of people have gotten the same offer and there don't appear to be strings -- so I upgraded to Old Key West.  I had my choice of OKW or Saratoga Springs, but I live 15 miles from Saratoga Springs NY so that didn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Now . . .*
> 
> Gotta figure out something to make for Khelsea's Big Give.



That is very cool! 



NiniMorris said:


> My beginners sewing class went great.  In fact it started at 10 this morning and just finished up a few minutes ago...sort of!
> 
> I had two students.  One was my oldest daughter...and the other was her best friend and 2 of her 3 kids. (one of which is my youngest daughter's best friend)
> 
> We had a blast!  The best friend had never seen a sewing machine at work so it was all brand new to her.  She brought a packaged apron kit from WalMart.  We got it almost completed before our 3 hours had passed!  The younger girls made fleece blankets for Haiti.
> 
> My daughter raided some of my fabric stash and decided to make an outfit for a little girl at church who is having her second birthday later this week.  She made an A line top with a pair of easy fit pants.  She had to make a quick shopping trip to get some buttons, so it ran a little long....
> 
> My daughter is a great photographer and loves to blog...so once she blogs about her 'epiphany' I'll post a link to it.  It was hilarious!
> 
> I can hardly wait for the next class next Monday.  Of course, since the kids will all be in school, it should be a bit quieter!
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm so glad you had such a great time!!! 




NiniMorris said:


> When we homeschooled...we did a couple of weeks on sewing.  We started with how they made clothes in Bible times, how it progressed to today, threw in some math and geometry into the mix, and ended with making a quilt.  I had a blast, and my daughter learned a lot...my son was bored after the first few day...but he is learning disabled and there was a lot of reading involved in some of it....
> 
> There is a big group of home schoolers at church, and they get together once or twice a week...I might see about teaching a couple classes to them...hadn't thought of that!
> 
> 
> Nini



You don't still have notes on that lesson plan, do you? That sounds like a fun thing to do! 



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.


You are just on a roll!!! 


T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans



It looks wonderful! 



1308Miles said:


> So, I broke down and bought Simply Sweet last night...Holy cow. I am totally overwhelmed. I can follow a 50-step quilt pattern and ace advanced graduate school statistics but for some reason, I am just having major issues with it. I have to sit down with the pattern tonight and really dissect it. Do you actually have to have three layers with this dress? I'm not sure that would fly with my 17-month old DD.



I'm playing catch up, so I'm sure your questions has been answered many times! But, I'll throw my 2cents in anywho! 

First, the dress is really easy to make! And, ALWAYS trust Carla!!! Do what she says and it will turn out great!!

Second, I have made this dress more times than I can count and have not once made it with three layers. 


Ok, I'll try to catch up some more later!


----------



## visitingapril09

Hey guys, anyone going to be at the World between March 22-April 3rd. Love to do a meet up if anyone is up to it??!!


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:



These are wonderful!!! I especially love Buzz!! He has been one of Lydia's favorite characters since she was very tiny! Do you mind if I attempt to CASE this in a child's size?



jeniamt said:


> Not sure what happened with this photo... used my iphone.  The shirt is black and Bruce is light blue
> 
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!



Love these!!! Corey would love the Epic Mickey!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!



That bag is so cute!!!! 
And, Max is just adorable!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom



The skirt and the jewelry are just beautiful! 


woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!



I really like the fabrics you used in this. It's very pretty! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, earlier I posted that machine was on its last leg...well, tonight it lost its last leg.  In the middle of a patchwork skirt I was repurposing.  AHH!! 10 days till Disney this can't be happening... So,,,,,.....
> 
> 
> DH let me order a new machine!  I went with the brother cs6000.  I know some had problems with it, but I have talked to many who didn't so now....



Yay!!!!! 



ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)




WOO HOOO!!! 


PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!


This turned out so cute!!!



ELLEN I'm so sorry


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

jeniamt-

We'll be at POFQ! We were going to stay at the Poly, but my mom finally decided to go with us and so we needed to save a few bucks for her sake. I'll be on the look for ya in the parks!

I can't wait. All but 2 shirts are done, gotta put a ruffle on two dresses and snaps on an A-Line dress... I am almost done with the psycho huge order for that customer and you can at least walk in my laundry room now. It's insane how much I still have to do, I am honestly not going to sleep tonight.


----------



## mommy2mrb

visitingapril09 said:


> Hey guys, anyone going to be at the World between March 22-April 3rd. Love to do a meet up if anyone is up to it??!!



we will be there 3/29 - 4/6!


----------



## T-rox

will be there april 25-may1 and then again may 27-30


----------



## babynala

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all
> It's been a while since I've been here, but I've been given a project and need some creative minds - and I knew I'd find them here! My dd7 is in a school play next month and is a porcupine! Any creative ideas for making a porcupine costume???


The pipecleaners sound like a good idea.  Maybe you can just put them through a slit in the shirt and twist them at the bottom so they don't go through the hole.  



jeniamt said:


> See you there!  We arrive Friday and head back Tuesday morning.  Where are you staying?  We will be at the Poly.  Kids won't be too decked out in customs since they are 9 & 11.  Mostly embroidered tshirts although DD does have a recycled Steamboat Willie Vida and a Minnie twirl skirt.  Seriously, keep an eye out for us!!!!
> 
> Anyone else going to be there this weekend?
> 
> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened with this photo... used my iphone.  The shirt is black and Bruce is light blue
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started packing today and realized DS9 didn't have any shorts that fit him.  Luckily I called around and found that Old Navy had them in.  Thanks for "cruise wear" as my Grandmother would call it!  So much to do, I will never be ready and probably won't sleep on Thursday night!


You did a great job on all the shirts.  Have fun on your trip.  Good thing you tried on the shorts before you got on vacation.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have seen the new castle show....I wish I could go!  DH keeps talking about us going for a short trip....you know, the same guy that talked me out of not going!  AAAHHH!
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!


Max is so cute.  How sweet to make the bag for your friend's DD.



VBAndrea said:


> Since Mallory got her package yesterday it's time to share pics of what I made for her Big Give:
> A Minnie/Mickey patchwork twirl which is very similar to the one I made for my dd last year -- I made Mallory's a bit more detailed (shhhh! Don't tell my dd that!).  Jen (Clairemolly) is going to make a coordinating t for it.
> A hairbow
> Coordinating bracelets for Mom and Mallory
> Earrings for mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did coordinating colors for the jewelry so they can wear them with anything.  Madeline posted a really adorable pic of their hands together wearing the bracelets on her trip report.


I love this new version of the skirt as much as your original.  The jewlery came out very nice, you are very talented.



ellenbenny said:


> On Monday afternoon we said goodbye to our almost 14 year old Springer Spaniel Pepper.
> 
> I know it will get easier over time, but for now we are really sad.
> 
> I am trying to focus on getting ready for our trip to Disney in 10 days and finishing up baby gifts and a customer order.  Hoping for sunshine


Sorry to hear about Pepper.  



ItsArmaya said:


> And in super exciting news, I got to meet Ireland_Nicole and her DD!!  She and my Hannah Mae got along sooooo well!  Hannah Mae has been talking about her new best friend for days now!  We got some pictures but I won't post anything without checking with Nicole first.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well on this wonderful Wednesday!


What a special memory for your girls.  



T-rox said:


> [IMG[/IMG]picture heavy. my dd LOVES pirates.  i was playing with my new machine to see what it would do.  It is like "opening up" a sports car, drop top on a clear day on a freshly paved road with no traffic in sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow, these came out really nice.  Love the belt too.  



woodkins said:


> Super cute projects being posted. Since my dd isn't wearing customs anymore I have gotten more creative in my sewing projects for her. My latest is a name applique pillow. She requested it be in her cheer gym colors of black, white and turquoise. I made hers as a test & now I have to make one for my new niece to be & 2 for her step-siblings to give as baby shower gifts....better get back to my machine!!


Love this pillow.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> So, earlier I posted that machine was on its last leg...well, tonight it lost its last leg.  In the middle of a patchwork skirt I was repurposing.  AHH!! 10 days till Disney this can't be happening... So,,,,,.....
> 
> DH let me order a new machine!  I went with the brother cs6000.  I know some had problems with it, but I have talked to many who didn't so nowSIZE]



Congrats on the new machine.  



ItsArmaya said:


> (psst...we got the house!  And I may even see a place in it to put my sewing machine!!!)


How exciting.  And a sewing area.  




PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!


I love the shape of this dress and the leaves look perfect.



aboveH20 said:


> And I'm willing to accept a motion to change the acronym to *TMTQ (Too Much To Quote)* and we'll all understand that we've been in the same boat. Sometimes I'll see something I want to comment on, but feel bad about not commenting on the other 9 things that were equally wonderful.
> 
> I have Singer 14SH654.  I got it from "Sam's store" right before Christmas with free shipping so it was under $200 even with tax.


I like your acronym, it is a little easier to remember.


----------



## NiniMorris

Teresa...sent you a PM...

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Now that Chelsea from the big give has received the dresses I can post them here!  She looks SOOO cute in them!  I love it!
> Daisy:  They're going to Tusker so I wanted to make this!  I had these great fabrics from when I made my neighbors baby bedding (so cute too - need to post pics) and I digitized a daisy to go along!
> Can't find a full front pic.



Love this!  You did such a great job on the daisy. 

I lost so many of my quotes.  I have been trying to catch up for awhile.  So please forgive me b/c I can't remember everything but I did want to say, I love, love, LOVE the nemo/squirt outfits!  They are great and you are going to get so much attention with those!!!!  And boy! you seem to work so fast.  Wish I worked that fast!

Tom, yay!!!  I am so glad you are posting on here again!  I really love your Dumbo dress!  What a lucky little girl to receive one of your outfits!  I bet you are going to make some amazing stuff with that embroidery machine.

I also have the 770 and I know awhile ago you were all mentioning purchasing other hoop sizes.  My DH got me the 4x4 hoop for mine for christmas and I just used it.  I think I am going to like having something smaller for doing appliques on jeans and things.

Okay, now I think this is probably a stupid question but I am still going to ask it b/c I just don't know.  I am working on my dd's autograph quilt.  I almost have all of rows sewn together so the front is almost done.  So, for the back part I don't have a piece of fabric big enough.  Do I sew the fabric together horizontally or vertically to make it look better?  What is the proper way?  And once i put the front, "padding", and back together, do I do the "quiliting"/stitching before I put the blanket binding around the edges?  Thanks, I know I am probably over thinking it.


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love this!  You did such a great job on the daisy.
> 
> I lost so many of my quotes.  I have been trying to catch up for awhile.  So please forgive me b/c I can't remember everything but I did want to say, I love, love, LOVE the nemo/squirt outfits!  They are great and you are going to get so much attention with those!!!!  And boy! you seem to work so fast.  Wish I worked that fast!
> 
> Tom, yay!!!  I am so glad you are posting on here again!  I really love your Dumbo dress!  What a lucky little girl to receive one of your outfits!  I bet you are going to make some amazing stuff with that embroidery machine.
> 
> I also have the 770 and I know awhile ago you were all mentioning purchasing other hoop sizes.  My DH got me the 4x4 hoop for mine for christmas and I just used it.  I think I am going to like having something smaller for doing appliques on jeans and things.
> 
> Okay, now I think this is probably a stupid question but I am still going to ask it b/c I just don't know.  I am working on my dd's autograph quilt.  I almost have all of rows sewn together so the front is almost done.  So, for the back part I don't have a piece of fabric big enough.  Do I sew the fabric together horizontally or vertically to make it look better?  What is the proper way?  And once i put the front, "padding", and back together, do I do the "quiliting"/stitching before I put the blanket binding around the edges?  Thanks, I know I am probably over thinking it.



As far as the backing, there is no right or wrong way to seam the fabric.  It really depends on how you are going to quiltit.  If you use a long arm, you want the seams to run vertically, to keep everything straight.  If you are quilting on a frame, it doesn't make too much difference.  If you are going to quilt it on your regular sewing machine, it again, makes no real difference.

You attach the front and back with the batting in between with your quilting...then add the binding on after you are finished.

Hope that helps!

Nini


----------



## miprender

mommyof2princesses said:


> WOW!  I love Rudolph!  i knew that was the abonomal (sp?) snowman!  And I do watch Disney movies often when I am sewing our customs for Disney...puts me in the mood!  Any advice for one today?  Maybe snow white! And no advice on a self threading serger...but the brother 1034d is color coded and actually really easy to thread...and it is pretty cheap!


I finally took mine out of the box and I have to say the threading looks a little intimidating



ms_mckenna said:


> I finished the little boys Chef Mickey shirts. EE is wearing her minnie dress and Noah is wearing a Goofy shirt but I need to buy a shirt to put the applique on. At least it is prepped and cut and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey is Ty's his absolute favorite character. Donald is Jacks.


Cute and I love that story about how your Noah picked his name. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Sewing With Whimsy by Kari Mecca


I'll have to check that website out.



T-rox said:


> cat in the hat finished! ( thanks granna4679 for the file suggestion)
> carla c jumper and appliqued ( old navy) jeans


There is a local fabric store that carries that fabric too. I love how it turned out.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's all of them together:


The came out great and my little DS pointed to the Buzz AG dress and said look Buzz



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok so I got the shirt and had to put him on! Here is Noah's Goofy top.





jeniamt said:


> Okay, finished 3 shirts today.  Here is Bruce, although I think he sorta sucks compared to yours.  Thanks again for the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS9 wanted Epic Mickey.  Also weird photo, shirt is cobalt blue with a black applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 wanted the little alien guy.  She is such a goofball!



The all came out great (no sucking on this thread). But my DS5 is drooling over your Epic Mickey shirt. He keeps asking for one but unless I can by the digitilized file it's not happening.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Well....I actually sewed something this week after months away!  I made this bag for a friend that is leaving for WDW Thursday....well actually it's for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because Max is growing so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning out to be the best dog!  My constant companion!


He is just too cute



aboveH20 said:


> *There are so many acronyms in disboards, I think we need to add SMFTPICQACOTA*.  It's obvious what is stands for  . . .*So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All.*  It seems like if I don't keep up (read and comment every day) it's overwhelming to comment on everything and then I wonder if I should comment on some but not all, or just not comment on anything.  KWIM
> .






VBAndrea said:


> .


----------



## Forevryoung

I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions

1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.

2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???

Thanks!


----------



## jeniamt

MyDisneyTrio said:


> jeniamt-
> 
> We'll be at POFQ! We were going to stay at the Poly, but my mom finally decided to go with us and so we needed to save a few bucks for her sake. I'll be on the look for ya in the parks!
> 
> I can't wait. All but 2 shirts are done, gotta put a ruffle on two dresses and snaps on an A-Line dress... I am almost done with the psycho huge order for that customer and you can at least walk in my laundry room now. It's insane how much I still have to do, I am honestly not going to sleep tonight.



Yeah!!!  Are you so excited?  I am beside myself and would never be able to sleep tonight anyway!  I thought I had closed my sewing shop but just remembered I wanted to make myself a new camera strap.  We shall see!  I am on hold with Disney as I type and the music playing is "How do you do"  from Splash Mountain!  It is my Happy Place  

Hope we run into each other so I can get a glimpse of your awesome creations!


----------



## heatherskiba

T-rox said:


> yes ( i learned) that you rip the pants leg open and hoop the jeans. i use old navy so i rarely rip higher than the front pocket.  to do the back pockets you can rip them off and just leave the very top line stitched to the pants and hoop the pocket.  I find it easier just to rip the entire pocket off and spray glue it to stabilizer and hoop that. whats another stitch or 2?
> 
> you live in N.O. so are u getting into Mardi gras over there yet?  i am currently having the last of my ball meetings and my first ball next saturday. love m gras season!



Thanks, I am going to have to play this weekend.  May just make a trip to the goodwill to get some pants to play with in case I make a mistake.  And if they come out cute, the DD6 won't care where I got them!

As far as Mardi Gras, I love it too! My husband is from New Jersey, so he thinks we are all crazy.  We are actually in St. Charles Parish, so we mainly do the Metairie parades with the young ones.  We will get our fill of parades in the weeks leading up to the big day, then leave for WDW! Best of both worlds


----------



## heatherskiba

miprender said:


> I saw the epic Mickey file on one of the popular aution sites.  Can't remember the"code name", but it wasn't Voldemort ;-)


----------



## ellenbenny

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!




Welcome, glad to have you here 

I don't have any young girls of my own, and my DGD is only 4, so I can't help you out with that question.  

As far as the serger, I recommend just trying it with an overcast stitch to finish the inside seams at first.  Actually just practice on some scraps the first time.  

Then I recommend eventually trying a rolled hem on it, which is nice for finishing ruffles when you don't want to hem all of them, or to add a bit of contrast color to the hem.  I don't have that model, but I assume that the book shows the types of stitches you can do, and I think quite a few people here do have it so I am sure someone will chime in.

Just my $.02, hopefully others can add more.


----------



## cogero

My dd is 9. As she says she is a disney geek so she likes skirts and embroidered shirts. 

She has also seen some skirts and shirts on YCMT that I am going to be trying.

Okay I went to my local Brother dealer, I needed some bobbin thread, this store is not in the best neighborhood but they had a seriously cool set up of machines. I saw the Innvois 1500 I am in love with the hoop. Serious hoop envy LOL.


----------



## aboveH20

MinnieVanMom said:


> Winzip, super easy.



 

 
We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)



What os is your computer running?  Mine unzips automatically.  No problems. I just click on the top where it says unzip all files and tell it where I want to save it...then copy and paste on my thumb drive.

Nini


----------



## effervescent

I'm going to jump on the SMFTPICQACOTA bandwagon!  I haven't checked the thread in a couple days and y'all have just carried on without me!  

I finally gave me serger a test run the other day, and other than matching wits with the lower looper threading, I love it!  What all do you serge in an outfit?  Just side seams and bodice/skirt connections?  Or maybe it's better to ask what you don't serge?  I hope I get quicker at threading it soon!

Going to finish up the last couple shirts for Mallory's give and start DD's customs for our trip...the one we leave for in a week and a half....the one I haven't done anything for!


----------



## karebear23

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys-
> 
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same serger!  It was a Christmas gift a few years ago...and it sat there for awhile until I got some courage to try it!  Now I couldn't live without it.  I suggest getting out some scraps and playing around with it.  Did you get a DVD with it?  I found that helpful!
Play around and Have fun!


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks again to everyone who complimented me on the shirts.  I am glad so many of you recognized the Epic Mickey symbol.  Truthfully, I wasn't sure what DS was asking for when he first mentioned it.  For all those who would like one, it really couldn't be an easier applique.  Its just one piece to cut out and sew!  

Actually, I have one all ready to be sewn.  Cut out with Heat and Bond lite and all.  When DS saw it, he said he wanted it bigger.  The unused one is about 4x5 inches, maybe a little bigger.  If anyone wants it, they are welcome to it... just pm me with your address.  I won't have a chance to mail it until we get back but it would be nice if it didn't go to waste.

BTW, my ticker is FREAKN' me out


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)



I double click on the zipped file and winzip comes up - then I click unzip and the files open up = then I drop them into the folders I make for them.....Im so sorry you are so frustrated!!!


----------



## Adi12982

aboveH20 said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)



If you go where the zipped folder is, right click it.  One of the options should be extract all - do that - it should work!


----------



## PurpleEars

ms_mckenna said:


> This is adorable! The leaves look perfect! I have been working on leaves for EEs dress for a few days off and on. Yours are great!





DMGeurts said:


> THis is so cute!
> D~





aboveH20 said:


> Very nice.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I love how super clean this is yet sends the message very clear, lilo.  You are very creative and I love the out of the box thinking.





Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE IT!!





teresajoy said:


> This turned out so cute!!!





babynala said:


> I love the shape of this dress and the leaves look perfect.



Thanks for the positive feedback on the dress. It was fun to try something different as I haven't sewn anything for a child using a Frankenpattern before. 



aboveH20 said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)



Sorry to hear about your troubles. I don't have any suggestions. Just a hug.


----------



## miprender

heatherskiba said:


> I saw the epic Mickey file on one of the popular aution sites.  Can't remember the"code name", but it wasn't Voldemort ;-)



Thanks... I will have to do some searching




aboveH20 said:


> We're going to have to agree to disagree on that.  I downloaded Winzip, but I STILL can't figure out how to unzip the files.  (It reminds me of the OLD days when I was getting a masters degree in technical writing in the EARLY days of computers.  I just wanted a little fairy to sit on my shoulder and tell me what the hey I was doing wrong.)



You said you have Vista because mine downloads automatically too. 
Are you trying to save it from your email to your computer? If so I click on download all ( and then click on download again because it probably ran a virus scan) then it asks me what I want to do Open or Save. I click Save and browse which file I want to save it on.

HTH


----------



## jessica52877

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



Can't help much with girl either. Sorry. 

As far as the serger goes, just take it out and turn it on. That is what I did! I played with the colored thread for a while and then when it was running low I tied off my other thread and threaded it that way (all 4 actually worked). Now usually when I do that it will work about half the time. Don't be scared and you'll have fun. 



effervescent said:


> I'm going to jump on the SMFTPICQACOTA bandwagon!  I haven't checked the thread in a couple days and y'all have just carried on without me!
> 
> I finally gave me serger a test run the other day, and other than matching wits with the lower looper threading, I love it!  What all do you serge in an outfit?  Just side seams and bodice/skirt connections?  Or maybe it's better to ask what you don't serge?  I hope I get quicker at threading it soon!
> 
> Going to finish up the last couple shirts for Mallory's give and start DD's customs for our trip...the one we leave for in a week and a half....the one I haven't done anything for!



I serge the waist and hem of things before ironing and sewing and then the seams. 



jeniamt said:


> Thanks again to everyone who complimented me on the shirts.  I am glad so many of you recognized the Epic Mickey symbol.  Truthfully, I wasn't sure what DS was asking for when he first mentioned it.  For all those who would like one, it really couldn't be an easier applique.  Its just one piece to cut out and sew!
> 
> Actually, I have one all ready to be sewn.  Cut out with Heat and Bond lite and all.  When DS saw it, he said he wanted it bigger.  The unused one is about 4x5 inches, maybe a little bigger.  If anyone wants it, they are welcome to it... just pm me with your address.  I won't have a chance to mail it until we get back but it would be nice if it didn't go to waste.
> 
> BTW, my ticker is FREAKN' me out



LOL! I always say the same when I have a ticker!


----------



## jeniamt

Okay, signing out until my return!  Keep an eye out for the occasional mobile upload to FB from the World!  In case we aren't friends, please feel free to friend me (just mention the dis in the message).  PM me and I'll give you my full name so you can find me... does that seem paranoid or what????


----------



## woodkins

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



My dd is 8 and has put her foot down on the custom wearing (I will preface this by saying we live on Long Island, where boutique clothes are very rare & all the girls her age are wearing Abercrombie & Justice). She will wear embroidered/applique tees or tanks with cotton shorts (she doesn't like to wear skirts for going on the rides because on rides like Soarin', RnRC etc it was a pain). On our last trip I did manage to get her to wear a simply sweet style top (empire waist with thigh length skirt) with coordinating shorts underneath. 

I think it really depends on the girl and her current style. We will be traveling to WDW in October when Gianna is 9 and she already told me she will be wearing "normal" clothes 

I also have the Brother 1034D serger and it was soooo easy to set up and use. You literally just take it out of the box and to thread it I take the easy way & tie the new thread onto the colored thread that comes pre-threaded on it and slowly pull it through the serger (turn the tension really low prior to doing this). Then you pretty much just plug in the pedal and go. I only use my serger for serging seams and rolled hems, but the rolled hems are super easy to do as well. Just jump on into it and give it a shot.


----------



## DMGeurts

teresajoy said:


> These are wonderful!!! I especially love Buzz!! He has been one of Lydia's favorite characters since she was very tiny! Do you mind if I attempt to CASE this in a child's size?



Sure - I'd love to see it in child size!



miprender said:


> The came out great and my little DS pointed to the Buzz AG dress and said look Buzz



Thank you & Yay...  I am glad that they are all recognizable!  



Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



I just wanted to say WELCOME!!!    I don't have any answers to your questions though... sorry.



jeniamt said:


> Okay, signing out until my return!  Keep an eye out for the occasional mobile upload to FB from the World!  In case we aren't friends, please feel free to friend me (just mention the dis in the message).  PM me and I'll give you my full name so you can find me... does that seem paranoid or what????



Have a great trip!  

D~


----------



## miprender

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



I took mine out of the box the other day. Two words of advice my mom said was before you start serging make sure the telescope is all the way up and make sure you put the presser foot down when you start serging. 

The only thing that is scaring me is the threading but I might do what Jessica said and tie the old thread to the new thread and pull it through.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



My dd is 7 but she still loves me to make dresses for her.  For this trip I made 2 Feliz dresses, 1 Vida, a simply sweet top with jeans that I appliqued, a simply sweet dress and a patchwork dress.    My older dd likes shirts so she is getting a tye dye mickey shirt and a mickey head peace shirt that has been embroidered.
The 1034d is realy not to bad.  Like a previous poster said, I tied my white thread to the color threads, turned the tension way done and pulled the threads through.  Now, I did have one thread break on my last move and it had to be the one that needs to be threaded first, but the book and the dirctions were simple enough that I was able to rethread the whole thing.  Just try!  If you have a hard time, Joanns sells the machines...maybe you can take it there and they can help you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that another Big Give package has arrived at the destination: a Lilo-inspired dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an upsized Portrait Peasant, elongated bodice with an A-line dress hem. I digitized the leaf applique after studying pictures of Lilo. The back of the dress looks the same except it has 5 leaves instead of 6 (so I can keep track of which side is which!) The hoop marks seen in the picture came out in the wash, so they are not there when the dress got in the mail.
> 
> Now back to working on the next Give!



This is so cute!  I love the idea of more leaves to determine which is front and which is back!  The only way I can tell on the peasant is the overlapping of stitchses on the collar where I added the elastic in!


----------



## T-rox

1) I am so sorry for all of you in the Northeast.  YOu have got to be over all this snow so far.
2) thank you to whoever posted about the Walgreens shirt for $1, i got some this am


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I will agree with everyone...it depends on the kid.  My DD11 (12 in April) still wants customs full out crazy when we go to WDW.  As for home, I have to dial it back a little.  But she loves to still dress up when we hit the World.

Maybe show her some of the pictures in the photobucket account and let her tell you what she likes, it may surprise you!


----------



## mommy2mrb

My DD will be 11 on our first WDW day, she's not into the "costumes" anymore but luckily she still loves her Disney T-shirts!!! she only wore a costume in 2008 to BBB & breakfast at the castle and for the Pirate Princess party...I miss those days...but on the bright side, one less suitcase to pack!!!


----------



## vester

mommy2mrb said:


> My DD will be 11 on our first WDW day, she's not into the "costumes" anymore but luckily she still loves her Disney T-shirts!!! she only wore a costume in 2008 to BBB & breakfast at the castle and for the Pirate Princess party...I miss those days...but on the bright side, one less suitcase to pack!!!



What ever happened to the Pirate and Princess Party?


----------



## snubie

T-rox said:


> 1) I am so sorry for all of you in the Northeast.  YOu have got to be over all this snow so far.
> 2) thank you to whoever posted about the Walgreens shirt for $1, i got some this am



Why yes, I am done with all this snow.  Third snow day on 2 weeks time plus 2 delayed start days.  If someone can promise me that my flight next Saturday will take off on time, i will be ok.


----------



## tricia

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love this!  You did such a great job on the daisy.
> 
> I lost so many of my quotes.  I have been trying to catch up for awhile.  So please forgive me b/c I can't remember everything but I did want to say, I love, love, LOVE the nemo/squirt outfits!  They are great and you are going to get so much attention with those!!!!  And boy! you seem to work so fast.  Wish I worked that fast!
> 
> Tom, yay!!!  I am so glad you are posting on here again!  I really love your Dumbo dress!  What a lucky little girl to receive one of your outfits!  I bet you are going to make some amazing stuff with that embroidery machine.
> 
> I also have the 770 and I know awhile ago you were all mentioning purchasing other hoop sizes.  My DH got me the 4x4 hoop for mine for christmas and I just used it.  I think I am going to like having something smaller for doing appliques on jeans and things.
> 
> Okay, now I think this is probably a stupid question but I am still going to ask it b/c I just don't know.  I am working on my dd's autograph quilt.  I almost have all of rows sewn together so the front is almost done.  So, for the back part I don't have a piece of fabric big enough.  Do I sew the fabric together horizontally or vertically to make it look better?  What is the proper way?  And once i put the front, "padding", and back together, do I do the "quiliting"/stitching before I put the blanket binding around the edges?  Thanks, I know I am probably over thinking it.




I think Nini answered you already, but there is a great tutorial here:

http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2010/04/first-quilt-ever.html

It is start to finish of a quilt, and you already have the big part done, so you can just scroll down to the quilting and binding lessons.


----------



## vester

tricia said:


> I think Nini answered you already, but there is a great tutorial here:
> 
> http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2010/04/first-quilt-ever.html
> 
> It is start to finish of a quilt, and you already have the big part done, so you can just scroll down to the quilting and binding lessons.



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THAT TUTORIAL - IT ROCKS!!!!!!!  

Vester


----------



## tricia

vester said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THAT TUTORIAL - IT ROCKS!!!!!!!
> 
> Vester



NO problem.  I refer all beginner quilters to this.  I still check it out sometimes if I am stuck, or am not sure that what I am doing is working.


----------



## T-rox

short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?

long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice


----------



## Piper

Glad the little one is doing okay, now!

When I just have a ballpark size, I go to the store and measure the length and waist of a couple of different brands in that size (in case they're different) and use that to determine what size pattern.


----------



## tricia

T-rox said:


> short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?
> 
> long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice




I usually just do a search online.  This is what I came up with this time.

http://www.westendkids.ca/size-guide-kids.php


----------



## ms_mckenna

I am in the TMTQ land today. I have tried to sit down here several times and I get mixed up when I come back lol. We have had sick kids and the boys have been terrors today and yesterday. Is it a full moon lol? 
Thank you for the compliments I did not quote. I only work fast at times and then I slow way down sadly. DH is starting school the end of Feb and I am trying really hard to get all of this done before then. The idea of really sewing with 3 2 year olds around who don't take naps seems impossible. 
My plan is to get some things done this weekend. I have about 15 shirts edited and printed out so I can start on the tracing


----------



## 2girlsmommy

T-rox said:


> short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?
> 
> long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice



My daughter is a 4T and the size 4's fit her great!  The easy fits are very forgiving... maybe just make the elastic a little looser so they can grow with him.  It is the length that always get me...mine always turn out to be capri's even when I don't want them too, but I just pretend that was the plan the whole time! The other night, my hubbie said hey are those pajama pants a little short on our daughter and I said, "Oh, no honey those are capri length pajama pants!"


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Could someone please explain to me the major differences between the Simply Sweet pattern vs. the Stripwork jumper?  

I'm trying to figure out pattern purchases for the next Disney trip, and if there aren't major differences between the two, I'd rather purchase a different pattern from Carla C.

Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

2girlsmommy said:


> My daughter is a 4T and the size 4's fit her great!  The easy fits are very forgiving... maybe just make the elastic a little looser so they can grow with him.  It is the length that always get me...mine always turn out to be capri's even when I don't want them too, but I just pretend that was the plan the whole time! The other night, my hubbie said hey are those pajama pants a little short on our daughter and I said, "Oh, no honey those are capri length pajama pants!"


Hey!  I make capri jammies too!  LOL  Funny thing was, the one time I did get it right, DD said they were too long. 




Diz-Mommy said:


> Could someone please explain to me the major differences between the Simply Sweet pattern vs. the Stripwork jumper?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out pattern purchases for the next Disney trip, and if there aren't major differences between the two, I'd rather purchase a different pattern from Carla C.
> 
> Thanks!




I think the Simply Sweet has more options, empire vs waist length, halter vs jumper style,  and lots of different strap options.   The stripwork bodice (if I rememeber right, its been a while) is empire waisted, and I don't remember the longer option, I altered the pattern myself to make some applique fit.  It also has an optional ruffle on the top of the bodice front, which I didn't bother with.   I had the stripwork one first, and bought the SS because it offered so much more.  Truthfully, you could do a stripwork skirt on the SS, the only thing it doesn't tell you to do is make the right measurements, and that's not hard to figure out, you just have to decide how many different fabrics you want to use, the length doesn't change, just the width, sew it all together and the follow the directions for putting it on the bodice.  Carla makes it easy for you so you don't have to think about what to do all by yourself.


----------



## tmh0206

2girlsmommy said:


> My daughter is a 4T and the size 4's fit her great!  The easy fits are very forgiving... maybe just make the elastic a little looser so they can grow with him.  It is the length that always get me...mine always turn out to be capri's even when I don't want them too, but I just pretend that was the plan the whole time! The other night, my hubbie said hey are those pajama pants a little short on our daughter and I said, "Oh, no honey those are capri length pajama pants!"



That is the same thing I told my daughter when I made DGS 5 a pair of toy story pj pants and they were about 2-3 inches to short!


----------



## heatherskiba

Reading all the posts about your DDs getting too old for customs makes me sad! Luckily the DD7 is still OK with it for the March trip.  Wondering how many more times I'll get to do it....


----------



## erikawolf2004

Diz-Mommy said:


> Could someone please explain to me the major differences between the Simply Sweet pattern vs. the Stripwork jumper?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out pattern purchases for the next Disney trip, and if there aren't major differences between the two, I'd rather purchase a different pattern from Carla C.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have both patterns, I just alter the SS to make a strip skirt, you just have to decide which width you want your strips to be and how many of each you want/need.  I have also made my strips narrow at the top and twice the width at the bottom so the skirt has good twirl to it and there isn't so much to gather and attach...just an idea.

Erika


----------



## miprender

T-rox said:


> 1) I am so sorry for all of you in the Northeast.  YOu have got to be over all this snow so far.
> 2) thank you to whoever posted about the Walgreens shirt for $1, i got some this am



 I am so sick of it and we have another one coming Tues into Wed



T-rox said:


> short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?
> 
> long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice



So glad that he is doing well



heatherskiba said:


> Reading all the posts about your DDs getting too old for customs makes me sad! Luckily the DD7 is still OK with it for the March trip.  Wondering how many more times I'll get to do it....



Luckily my DD7 likes that I started making things for her. She is all happy to wear them at Disney 


Well I made my first  pair of Easy Fit pants. It is DS3 bday party tomorrow and we went with a  thomas the train theme. I will post pictures later. I have to say I had attempted them this fall and I was one of those that flipped them upside down and nothing came out right.  Even when I was making them this time I still had a hard time trying to figure out how they were going to come out as pants but they did and they fit right


----------



## Diz-Mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I think the Simply Sweet has more options, empire vs waist length, halter vs jumper style,  and lots of different strap options.   The stripwork bodice (if I rememeber right, its been a while) is empire waisted, and I don't remember the longer option, I altered the pattern myself to make some applique fit.  It also has an optional ruffle on the top of the bodice front, which I didn't bother with.   I had the stripwork one first, and bought the SS because it offered so much more.  Truthfully, you could do a stripwork skirt on the SS, the only thing it doesn't tell you to do is make the right measurements, and that's not hard to figure out, you just have to decide how many different fabrics you want to use, the length doesn't change, just the width, sew it all together and the follow the directions for putting it on the bodice.  Carla makes it easy for you so you don't have to think about what to do all by yourself.





erikawolf2004 said:


> I don't have both patterns, I just alter the SS to make a strip skirt, you just have to decide which width you want your strips to be and how many of each you want/need.  I have also made my strips narrow at the top and twice the width at the bottom so the skirt has good twirl to it and there isn't so much to gather and attach...just an idea.
> 
> Erika



I have the Stripwork pattern already, so it looks like I probably need the Simply Sweet.  The problem is my Carla C wish list is a mile long, and I was hoping there wasn't too much of a difference.  Good idea about making the strips different widths for extra twirl!!  I love sewing this girly girl stuff!


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.

Tomorrow I'm going to try two things

1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.

2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.

So two quick questions

 Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?

 Any one using Vista with more luck than I???

Thanks.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.



Im so sorry - how frustrating! I use the free trial version and just re install it every time it expires.


----------



## woodkins

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.


I have Vista & I do not use Winzip at all. Here is what I do.
-Go to where you have the file saved. 
-When you see the zipped file on your computer (ie: if it is in your My Documents folder) Right click onto the zipped folder with the mouse. You should get an window with a few options, choose the option saying Extract All. 
-A new window will pop up and you will essentially save the file again, this time you are saving it unzipped. After you do this you then go to where you saved the unizipped file & then you can copy and paste the file onto your thumb drive or memory stick.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.



I feel you pain...I always have trouble too, and I've been doing this for over a year now.  I've got the free version, and it seems like I never do it the same way twice.  Not to mention the fact that I never saved them to a single embroidery folder until recently, so they're all over the place.  I can't even help you figure out how to do it, even though I've got the same operating system as you.  I do remember having to right click, getting the option to extract...and I always choose "extract to here"  It's the only way I can find the file after I unzip it...then I send it to my embroidery folder.  Also, when you get the files, sometimes all the formats are zipped in there too, so you have to find and move only the PES file and ignore the rest because your machine doesn't use those.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

woodkins said:


> I have Vista & I do not use Winzip at all. Here is what I do.
> -Go to where you have the file saved.
> -When you see the zipped file on your computer (ie: if it is in your My Documents folder) Right click onto the zipped folder with the mouse. You should get an window with a few options, choose the option saying Extract All.
> -A new window will pop up and you will essentially save the file again, this time you are saving it unzipped. After you do this you then go to where you saved the unizipped file & then you can copy and paste the file onto your thumb drive or memory stick.



This is how my husband taught me to do it (he is a techie)
It took a bit of doing it before I really started feel comfortable with the process. 
I dont know many you have zipped, but if it's say an order of 3 designs that the digitizer zipped to email you could ask if it's possible for her to resend them one at a time- dont know if you have a file size limit or if that would work.
the extract all works great for me.


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is how my husband taught me to do it (he is a techie)
> It took a bit of doing it before I really started feel comfortable with the process.
> I dont know many you have zipped, but if it's say an order of 3 designs that the digitizer zipped to email you could ask if it's possible for her to resend them one at a time- dont know if you have a file size limit or if that would work.
> the extract all works great for me.



Former computer trainer here


----------



## froggy33

My DH and I finally got around to seeing Narniaawn Treader this evening.  It was pretty good! Is it bad that I am almost 29 and think that Skandar Keynes (Edmund), who is 19, is such a cutie!   Peter and Caspian aren't bad either!  HA! I sound like such a teenager!


----------



## Forevryoung

woodkins said:


> My dd is 8 and has put her foot down on the custom wearing (I will preface this by saying we live on Long Island, where boutique clothes are very rare & all the girls her age are wearing Abercrombie & Justice). She will wear embroidered/applique tees or tanks with cotton shorts (she doesn't like to wear skirts for going on the rides because on rides like Soarin', RnRC etc it was a pain). On our last trip I did manage to get her to wear a simply sweet style top (empire waist with thigh length skirt) with coordinating shorts underneath.
> 
> I think it really depends on the girl and her current style. We will be traveling to WDW in October when Gianna is 9 and she already told me she will be wearing "normal" clothes
> 
> I also have the Brother 1034D serger and it was soooo easy to set up and use. You literally just take it out of the box and to thread it I take the easy way & tie the new thread onto the colored thread that comes pre-threaded on it and slowly pull it through the serger (turn the tension really low prior to doing this). Then you pretty much just plug in the pedal and go. I only use my serger for serging seams and rolled hems, but the rolled hems are super easy to do as well. Just jump on into it and give it a shot.



THANK YOU!!!!! I needed to hear the truth 

I'm on Long Island as well and the 7 year old in question is growing up in Manhattan. I'm going to stick with the applique t's/tanks. Maybe I'll tie dye some matching t shirts for the 3 of us.

Would you give serger lessons if I can't manage even that much? 

Thanks everyone for the support, I threaded the serger with the white thread but didn't turn it on yet. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## woodkins

Forevryoung said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! I needed to hear the truth
> 
> I'm on Long Island as well and the 7 year old in question is growing up in Manhattan. I'm going to stick with the applique t's/tanks. Maybe I'll tie dye some matching t shirts for the 3 of us.
> 
> Would you give serger lessons if I can't manage even that much?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support, I threaded the serger with the white thread but didn't turn it on yet. Maybe tomorrow



Where on LI are you? I'm in Setauket. Tie Dye is really popular with my daughter's crowd, so I'm sure that would be a hit. I am planning some mickey ear tie dye tanks for our trip as well.

Good luck with your serger tomorrow...don't be afraid, it will be fine.


----------



## *Toadstool*

froggy33 said:


> My DH and I finally got around to seeing Narniaawn Treader this evening.  It was pretty good! Is it bad that I am almost 29 and think that Skandar Keynes (Edmund), who is 19, is such a cutie!   Peter and Caspian aren't bad either!  HA! I sound like such a teenager!


 I loved the movie. I'm a huge C.S. Lewis fan.
I don't have the thing where I think boys are cute. I know most women do. I think something is wrong with me.. but I never look at a man and think oh he is hot.  I don't think it is bad though. 



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need winzip if you have Vista or Windows 7. Just right click on the zip file and click extract and watch where it is going to extract it too. http://www.ehow.com/how_4925061_unzip-file-vista.html
here is a link to help you too! Google is your friend. 
Don't click on all those ads on that site. You don't need a program to open the file.

********************************
Where are all the customs??  I still have only posted 1 dress from my disney trip! I will try to post some soon. I mainly haven't because all the pictures I have don't really show off my dresses well so I need to take a picture of them on my dress stand thingy.


----------



## tnmom25

Twinkler said:


> This is my first sewing share.  I am not a regular sew-er, but we're head to WDW in a month and I needed to get this done.
> 
> My mom "translates" the pattern instructions to me and I did the sewing.



This has probably been answered, but I didn't see the answer anywhere... What pattern is good for a bodice like this?  I have to make one for our February trip and not sure which direction to go.

Anyone have tips on the sheer sleeves?  Just the thought of that fabric scares me!


----------



## cogero

Forevryoung said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! I needed to hear the truth
> 
> I'm on Long Island as well and the 7 year old in question is growing up in Manhattan. I'm going to stick with the applique t's/tanks. Maybe I'll tie dye some matching t shirts for the 3 of us.
> 
> Would you give serger lessons if I can't manage even that much?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support, I threaded the serger with the white thread but didn't turn it on yet. Maybe tomorrow



We are in Queens out near Great Neck and I have my daughter choose everything I make her. She is also 9 and will be 10 soon so I don't think she will go with anything over the top.

We do do a lot of applique shirts and tanks. She will not touch tie dye though and like I said I here earlier she calls her self a disney dork.


----------



## HeatherSue

snubie said:


> Why yes, I am done with all this snow.  Third snow day on 2 weeks time plus 2 delayed start days.  If someone can promise me that my flight next Saturday will take off on time, i will be ok.


I promise that your flight next Saturday will take off on time and it will take off safely.  How's that? 



heatherskiba said:


> Reading all the posts about your DDs getting too old for customs makes me sad! Luckily the DD7 is still OK with it for the March trip.  Wondering how many more times I'll get to do it....


My daughter who is 7 (almost 8) won't wear dresses at home and doesn't really like anything frilly at all.  But, she will still wear customs in the park.  It's sad when they don't want ruffles anymore.  



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sorry you're having so many problems!  You can always e-mail me if you need help!  I don't get to check the Disboards very often anymore.  So, you're having problems unzipping the files and not just problems getting your machine to read the memory card with the designs? If it's a problem with getting the machine to recognize them, I have some ideas.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is how my husband taught me to do it (he is a techie)
> It took a bit of doing it before I really started feel comfortable with the process.
> I dont know many you have zipped, but if it's say an order of 3 designs that the digitizer zipped to email you could ask if it's possible for her to resend them one at a time- dont know if you have a file size limit or if that would work.
> the extract all works great for me.



I heard tell that the digitizer is on vacation.   I send all formats and sizes of each design in one zip folder.  So, to send them all separately would take forever and a day and may not go through.  So, I put them all into a zip folder.  Each design comes in an individual zip folder, unless it's a set. In that case, they come zipped into another zip folder.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm leaving for Disney next Saturday!!! 

I haven't finished a single outfit for the kids.  

But, we'll have fun regardless!  

I can't wait!!


----------



## effervescent

miprender said:


> I took mine out of the box the other day. Two words of advice my mom said was before you start serging make sure the telescope is all the way up and make sure you put the presser foot down when you start serging.
> 
> The only thing that is scaring me is the threading but I might do what Jessica said and tie the old thread to the new thread and pull it through.



Mine scared me too - for like a month - but it really wasn't that bad.  I had intended to do the threading that way, but all of my threads were tied in a knot that I couldn't get undone, so I had no choice but to cut it and thread it from scratch.  I said a few unkind words during the process, but I think I have it all figured out now.  I'm going to serge some blanket edges tonight when I get up, so we'll see if I have it all together like I think I do!



T-rox said:


> 1) I am so sorry for all of you in the Northeast.  YOu have got to be over all this snow so far.



For sure!  I think I would be insane by now.



tricia said:


> I think Nini answered you already, but there is a great tutorial here:
> 
> http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2010/04/first-quilt-ever.html
> 
> It is start to finish of a quilt, and you already have the big part done, so you can just scroll down to the quilting and binding lessons.



Awesome, thanks for sharing!  I intend to do a couple practice quilts for the kids, and then I want to do an autograph quilt after our big vacation in Sept.  I have a vague idea on how to do it, but the step by step is fantastic.



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who have offered suggestions or moral support for my attempt to get the embroidery designs out of my computer into my new 770. Still no luck , although I gave up yesterday and didn't even want to look at it today.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to try two things
> 
> 1. I uninstalled Winzip.  I'm going to try to reinstall it tomorrow.
> 
> 2.  I have Vista.  I have an older computer with XP.  Tomorrow I'm  going to see if I can forward the email with the emboidery designs to that computer and see if it works.
> 
> So two quick questions
> 
> Those of you using Winzip, are you using the free trial version or did you buy it?
> 
> Any one using Vista with more luck than I???
> 
> Thanks.





woodkins said:


> I have Vista & I do not use Winzip at all. Here is what I do.
> -Go to where you have the file saved.
> -When you see the zipped file on your computer (ie: if it is in your My Documents folder) Right click onto the zipped folder with the mouse. You should get an window with a few options, choose the option saying Extract All.
> -A new window will pop up and you will essentially save the file again, this time you are saving it unzipped. After you do this you then go to where you saved the unizipped file & then you can copy and paste the file onto your thumb drive or memory stick.



The above is how I unzip my files too, on both DH's laptop with Vista and my laptop with Windows 7.



> Where are all the customs??  I still have only posted 1 dress from my disney trip! I will try to post some soon. I mainly haven't because all the pictures I have don't really show off my dresses well so I need to take a picture of them on my dress stand thingy.



I'll hopefully be having some soon.  I have a couple Gives to share, and I should have DD's Dumbo outfit done today.  After that I have to make her a Monsters Inc outfit and DS2 a Toy Story outfit, plus a few tshirts for the rest of us.  We leave in 8 days!!!  

I did fix my sewing machine this morning and I am quite proud of myself....lol.  I noticed last night that the bobbin stitches were wonky and nothing I did was helping.  I was trying to figure out exactly when I was going to get it into the shop since I'm not ready for our trip, and then I have a couple Gives due after we get back.  I was bored last night at work and looked up the repair manual for my machine.  When I got home I compared the manual to my machine and realized that the dohickey (stopper maybe?) by the shuttle was out of place, so I put it back and tightened it down - and it works now!  I am so relieved, I had no idea what I was going to do without my machine!  And not to mention that the repair bill would have been cutting into my Disney money!  

Gonna go kick DH out of the bed now so that he can take care of the kidlets while I get some sleep.  I have to get cracking on "Dimbo" and "Monterts" tonight!


----------



## cogero

I have to tell you I do not like doing appliques on onsies I am working on birthday presents for my godson and getting them in my hoop tight enough is driving me nuts.

The first rocketship shirt is done but I am not thrilled with it.

I wonder if old navy sells 18 month t shirts


----------



## NiniMorris

HeatherSue said:


> I'm leaving for Disney next Saturday!!!
> 
> I haven't finished a single outfit for the kids.
> 
> But, we'll have fun regardless!
> 
> I can't wait!!



Have fun!  

If it weren't for you...my kids would have gone in regular street clothes to Disney last Nov/Dec...How horrible!

So jealous...I want to go back to Disney...somehow I can't fit it into the budget yet...but I am working on it!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> I have to tell you I do not like doing appliques on onsies I am working on birthday presents for my godson and getting them in my hoop tight enough is driving me nuts.
> 
> The first rocketship shirt is done but I am not thrilled with it.
> 
> I wonder if old navy sells 18 month t shirts



Have you ever tried using spray adhesive and a tack down stitch? Im a terrible hooper, and this is how I do everything -lol

I hope everyone going to the meet has an awesome time!! Please take lots of pictures for us!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been away from here for awhile and I wanted to say "hi!".  I took the last fews days going over the thread and there is some awesome stuff!  I have not been sewing much.  I made my girls dresses for Christmas (I posted one in Nov.).  They were my first Feliz and I love them   I finally broke down and bought the Vida pattern and it should be here in a few days.  I also made a purse as a present.  I hope to be on more often.  Thanks for all the inspiration!  I need to start thinking about our trip in Sept!


----------



## babynala

Above H20 - I'm going to send you a pm.  



HeatherSue said:


> I'm leaving for Disney next Saturday!!!
> 
> I haven't finished a single outfit for the kids.
> 
> But, we'll have fun regardless!
> 
> I can't wait!!


Wish I was headed to the world next week to meet up with all you guys going down to DW.  Good luck getting some stuff made for the kids.  Thanks for getting all those last minute orders out before you went on vacation.  I'm sure everyone was stocking up on stuff from the best designer!



effervescent said:


> I'll hopefully be having some soon.  I have a couple Gives to share, and I should have DD's Dumbo outfit done today.  After that I have to make her a Monsters Inc outfit and DS2 a Toy Story outfit, plus a few tshirts for the rest of us.  We leave in 8 days!!!
> 
> I did fix my sewing machine this morning and I am quite proud of myself....lol.  I noticed last night that the bobbin stitches were wonky and nothing I did was helping.  I was trying to figure out exactly when I was going to get it into the shop since I'm not ready for our trip, and then I have a couple Gives due after we get back.  I was bored last night at work and looked up the repair manual for my machine.  When I got home I compared the manual to my machine and realized that the dohickey (stopper maybe?) by the shuttle was out of place, so I put it back and tightened it down - and it works now!  I am so relieved, I had no idea what I was going to do without my machine!  And not to mention that the repair bill would have been cutting into my Disney money!
> 
> Gonna go kick DH out of the bed now so that he can take care of the kidlets while I get some sleep.  I have to get cracking on "Dimbo" and "Monterts" tonight!


Good luck getting all your projects finished and good job fixing your machine.


----------



## froggy33

*Toadstool* said:


> I loved the movie. I'm a huge C.S. Lewis fan.
> I don't have the thing where I think boys are cute. I know most women do. I think something is wrong with me.. but I never look at a man and think oh he is hot.  I don't think it is bad though.



HA!!  I don't usually think that, or at least haven't since highschool!!!  I think it's maybe just the movies - they're so exciting!!  I have to admit I don't love the books, I'm working my way through them now.  Not a huge fan of the way C.S Lewis writes, but I do like the way they translate into movies!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tricia said:


> I think Nini answered you already, but there is a great tutorial here:
> 
> http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2010/04/first-quilt-ever.html
> 
> It is start to finish of a quilt, and you already have the big part done, so you can just scroll down to the quilting and binding lessons.



Thanks for this!  Very helpful!  Thanks Nini too!  I lost that quote.  Now I just need to get the motivation to finish.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm leaving for Disney next Saturday!!!
> 
> I haven't finished a single outfit for the kids.
> 
> But, we'll have fun regardless!
> 
> I can't wait!!



Have fun!  I am sure you will get everything done.  You are so quick and so good!



billwendy said:


> Have you ever tried using spray adhesive and a tack down stitch? Im a terrible hooper, and this is how I do everything -lol



Is there a built in tackdown stitch in the brother 770?

Ugh!  I can't get the motivation to finish/work on my quilts and I still need to make valentine outfits for my girls.  I have the fabric - I'm just not sure what I want to make. Usually I know what I am going to do when I buy the fabric, but I am just not feeling inspired.


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for this!  Very helpful!  Thanks Nini too!  I lost that quote.  Now I just need to get the motivation to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!  I am sure you will get everything done.  You are so quick and so good!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a built in tackdown stitch in the brother 770?
> 
> Ugh!  I can't get the motivation to finish/work on my quilts and I still need to make valentine outfits for my girls.  I have the fabric - I'm just not sure what I want to make. Usually I know what I am going to do when I buy the fabric, but I am just not feeling inspired.



There are no built in tack down stitches...but here are some free ones that I sometimes use...


http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> There are no built in tack down stitches...but here are some free ones that I sometimes use...
> 
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini!!  I will find these very helpful too


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> There are no built in tack down stitches...but here are some free ones that I sometimes use...
> 
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm
> 
> 
> Nini



Is it really just that one corner stitch that will hold it all down without having to hoop it?  Wow!  I guess I was imagining a stitch that went around the perimeter.  Thanks!


----------



## momto2cuties

NiniMorris said:


> There are no built in tack down stitches...but here are some free ones that I sometimes use...
> 
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the link!  I'm going to try them too!


----------



## RMAMom

My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.

For Anna





[/IMG]

For Jenny





[/IMG]
The back of the girls Cutie shirts





[/IMG]

For Tony. 





[/IMG]

And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?





[/IMG]


----------



## woodkins

Not directly sewing related but it can be if you use pictures of things you sewed!  
Just found an awesome coupon code for Free 8.5x11 hardcover photobooks from Snapfish. They are usually $24.99 and with the coupon all you pay is the $6.99 shipping. I just made a super cute album from our Sept. trip photos. It was cheaper to make the photo book then printing the pics and buying an album. The album is 20 pages long and you can put multiple pics and text on each page. If you want to see how them come out here is a link to the book I just made:
http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/projectshareewelcome/l=7391604015/p=999221295730801913/g=4974139/cobrandOid=1000/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/

Use promo code YAYFREEBOOK at checkout.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

woodkins said:


> Not directly sewing related but it can be if you use pictures of things you sewed!
> Just found an awesome coupon code for Free 8.5x11 hardcover photobooks from Snapfish. They are usually $24.99 and with the coupon all you pay is the $6.99 shipping. I just made a super cute album from our Sept. trip photos. It was cheaper to make the photo book then printing the pics and buying an album. The album is 20 pages long and you can put multiple pics and text on each page. If you want to see how them come out here is a link to the book I just made:
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/projectshareewelcome/l=7391604015/p=999221295730801913/g=4974139/cobrandOid=1000/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> Use promo code YAYFREEBOOK at checkout.



Thanks!  How long is the code good for?  Do you know?


----------



## 1308Miles

RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The back of the girls Cutie shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)  

TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:





So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> What os is your computer running?  Mine unzips automatically.  No problems. I just click on the top where it says unzip all files and tell it where I want to save it...then copy and paste on my thumb drive.
> 
> Nini





billwendy said:


> I double click on the zipped file and winzip comes up - then I click unzip and the files open up = then I drop them into the folders I make for them.....Im so sorry you are so frustrated!!!





Adi12982 said:


> If you go where the zipped folder is, right click it.  One of the options should be extract all - do that - it should work!





PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. I don't have any suggestions. Just a hug.





miprender said:


> You said you have Vista because mine downloads automatically too.
> Are you trying to save it from your email to your computer? If so I click on download all ( and then click on download again because it probably ran a virus scan) then it asks me what I want to do Open or Save. I click Save and browse which file I want to save it on.
> 
> HTH





woodkins said:


> I have Vista & I do not use Winzip at all. Here is what I do.
> -Go to where you have the file saved.
> -When you see the zipped file on your computer (ie: if it is in your My Documents folder) Right click onto the zipped folder with the mouse. You should get an window with a few options, choose the option saying Extract All.
> -A new window will pop up and you will essentially save the file again, this time you are saving it unzipped. After you do this you then go to where you saved the unizipped file & then you can copy and paste the file onto your thumb drive or memory stick.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I feel you pain...I always have trouble too, and I've been doing this for over a year now.  I've got the free version, and it seems like I never do it the same way twice.  Not to mention the fact that I never saved them to a single embroidery folder until recently, so they're all over the place.  I can't even help you figure out how to do it, even though I've got the same operating system as you.  I do remember having to right click, getting the option to extract...and I always choose "extract to here"  It's the only way I can find the file after I unzip it...then I send it to my embroidery folder.  Also, when you get the files, sometimes all the formats are zipped in there too, so you have to find and move only the PES file and ignore the rest because your machine doesn't use those.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is how my husband taught me to do it (he is a techie)
> It took a bit of doing it before I really started feel comfortable with the process.
> I dont know many you have zipped, but if it's say an order of 3 designs that the digitizer zipped to email you could ask if it's possible for her to resend them one at a time- dont know if you have a file size limit or if that would work.
> the extract all works great for me.





*Toadstool* said:


> You don't need winzip if you have Vista or Windows 7. Just right click on the zip file and click extract and watch where it is going to extract it too. http://www.ehow.com/how_4925061_unzip-file-vista.html
> here is a link to help you too! Google is your friend.
> Don't click on all those ads on that site. You don't need a program to open the file.
> 
> ********************************





HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry you're having so many problems!  You can always e-mail me if you need help!  I don't get to check the Disboards very often anymore.  So, you're having problems unzipping the files and not just problems getting your machine to read the memory card with the designs? If it's a problem with getting the machine to recognize them, I have some ideas.





effervescent said:


> The above is how I unzip my files too, on both DH's laptop with Vista and my laptop with Windows 7.





babynala said:


> Above H20 - I'm going to send you a pm.



Thank you to all.  I FINALLY got it.  I figured I'd get it eventually, but the help here is what did it.  Operator lack of experience was the main problem.  (I know where the icon with the guy smashing the computer is, where's the icon of the guy smashing his own head.  That's the one I need.)  My first Heathersue design    .


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.  

The outside...





And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!





I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.


----------



## snubie

TinkerbelleMom said:
			
		

> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.[/COLOR][/FONT]



enjoy your toy!  I love my iPad.  Great case.


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> Teresa...sent you a PM...
> 
> Nini



Thank you!!! 



Forevryoung said:


> I'm taking a brave step and joining you guys- I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) What are some great outfits for a (mature) 7 year old girl? It's difficult to tell ages in pictures. I'm trying to get a vision for what I can make her for our trip.
> 
> 2) I have a Brother Serger 1034d. I got it as a birthday gift last year and it scared me so I have never made anything with it. I chose that one because it was supposed to be fairly easy. Any tips or words of wisdom to setting it back up and actually using it???
> 
> Thanks!



I have an 8, going on 8 year old, and she still loves ruffles and frills and dressing up. My 12, going on 12 year old, isn't as much into a lot of ruffles, but she likes to dress up at the parks. Her favorite park outfit is her Drizella dress. So, like others have said, just look through the Photobucket account with your daughter and she what she likes. 



DMGeurts said:


> Sure - I'd love to see it in child size!
> 
> D~



Thank you!!!! I showed the dress to Lyddie, and she LOVED it!!! 



snubie said:


> Why yes, I am done with all this snow.  Third snow day on 2 weeks time plus 2 delayed start days.  If someone can promise me that my flight next Saturday will take off on time, i will be ok.



Your flight will not be delayed, you will arrive to Florida on time (if not a little early) and your return home will be uneventful. 



T-rox said:


> short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?
> 
> long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice



How wonderful that he has beat this!!! You probably know that this is what the the little Wish Boy, Bryce had. Has your cousin thought of requesting a Wish trip? It sounds like they really deserve it. 

I think it is really wonderful that you are helping them out like this. I wish I could help you on the sizing. I do have some garment size charts in the bookmarks, they might help you. 



2girlsmommy said:


> My daughter is a 4T and the size 4's fit her great!  The easy fits are very forgiving... maybe just make the elastic a little looser so they can grow with him.  It is the length that always get me...mine always turn out to be capri's even when I don't want them too, but I just pretend that was the plan the whole time! The other night, my hubbie said hey are those pajama pants a little short on our daughter and I said, "Oh, no honey those are capri length pajama pants!"







heatherskiba said:


> Reading all the posts about your DDs getting too old for customs makes me sad! Luckily the DD7 is still OK with it for the March trip.  Wondering how many more times I'll get to do it....



You never know, it could be awhile! 




tnmom25 said:


> This has probably been answered, but I didn't see the answer anywhere... What pattern is good for a bodice like this?  I have to make one for our February trip and not sure which direction to go.
> 
> Anyone have tips on the sheer sleeves?  Just the thought of that fabric scares me!



Lydia keeps insisting that if I make her one, it will need the long sleeves. I'm trying to talk her out of that though! But, what I figured I would do was use the chiffon that doesn't ravel. Tricot? Chiffon, the stretchy stuff anyway! And use that. I can't wait to see yours when it's done!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm leaving for Disney next Saturday!!!
> 
> I haven't finished a single outfit for the kids.
> But, we'll have fun regardless!
> 
> I can't wait!!



You will have fun, but I will miss you! 



billwendy said:


> I hope everyone going to the meet has an awesome time!! Please take lots of pictures for us!!!



I second that! Have fun everyone! 



RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The back of the girls Cutie shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the shirts!!! They are so cute, and what a cute idea to put the heart on the back!!! The placemats look adorable too! 



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!



They look great!!! Are you making the SS as a top to match these?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice!!!!! The case and he Ipad!!


----------



## teresajoy

OOOOH!!!! I almost forgot!!! Arminda's friend who is our next door neighbor, is going on her first trip to Disney next month!!! I'm so excited for her. She's been hoping to go for the last few years. Anyway, she has asked me to make her a few custom outfits for the trip. She wants the ruffley Animal Kingdom dress I make "WITH the ruffles!" a Minnie Dot dress and a Drizella dress. She is 13 years old and wants to dress up at Disney, AND wear ruffles!  I'm excited.  

Now, I just need to convince them that it could be cold in Florida the middle of February!


----------



## woodkins

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  How long is the code good for?  Do you know?



I have no idea, I saw the code on a coupon blog and it didn't have an expiration date. I'm hoping it is good for a while!


----------



## teresajoy

woodkins said:


> I have no idea, I saw the code on a coupon blog and it didn't have an expiration date. I'm hoping it is good for a while!



I enjoyed your book!


----------



## ItsArmaya

Are we the only family with the "Disney Rule" when it comes to clothing?  My kids will wear all kinds of crazy things on vacation because they know it's our "family thing" to go wild- where else in the world can you get away with being crazy and indulging your inner child?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ItsArmaya said:


> Are we the only family with the "Disney Rule" when it comes to clothing?  My kids will wear all kinds of crazy things on vacation because they know it's our "family thing" to go wild- where else in the world can you get away with being crazy and indulging your inner child?



Good grief! I thought you were a new person at first. DUH! Thank goodness for your siggy LOL!

I finished the 3rd yellow dragonfly dress-I posted Hannah's. But with pink ribbon and Pooh, and the second is like Hannah's but with different ribbon and tie straps, no character.

I have now started on a new sundress with a new pattern from Kari Mecca. Megan selected Hello Kitty Valentine fabric- so that's what I'm bound to finish.
I went to my sewing class today and the quilt shop had the whole line of Cat In the Hat, so I had to pick up enough for a dress and then some cool tropical fish fabric (I was thinking it would work nicely for Epcot's Aquarium and Nemo rides) AND I still have a half finished Nemo/Dory dress.


----------



## cogero

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



I simply love this. I may need to try it


----------



## billwendy

Hey Guys, I was just talking to Khelseys mom - they want a dinner reservation at Askerhus, but dont have the money right now so they arent making the reservation - do you have to put money down on a ressie? I havent made any for a while, but didnt think you did....They want it for March 6th which is the first Sunday of the Garden Festival - do you think they'll be able to get in??????

THanks so much, Wendy


----------



## ms_mckenna

RMAMom said:


> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Everything looks great but the dish towels are really cool! I have never thought of making those. Very cool! 



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!



I think tht is a great idea! Love the pants! I did simply sweet for the first time today. Just a top though made it longer and added ruffles. It was not as bad as I was thinking lol. I did the Jumper Bodice, with Ruffled Elastic Straps. Took me a minute to figure out what I was doing but only because I was deviating from the actual pattern. It really isn't bad and this is coming from someone who sewed their first pair of easy fits just a few months ago.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...



Cool! 



teresajoy said:


> OOOOH!!!! I almost forgot!!! Arminda's friend who is our next door neighbor, is going on her first trip to Disney next month!!! I'm so excited for her. She's been hoping to go for the last few years. Anyway, she has asked me to make her a few custom outfits for the trip. She wants the ruffley Animal Kingdom dress I make "WITH the ruffles!" a Minnie Dot dress and a Drizella dress. She is 13 years old and wants to dress up at Disney, AND wear ruffles!  I'm excited.
> 
> Now, I just need to convince them that it could be cold in Florida the middle of February!


Ya for first Disney trips! Teresa try googling average weather for Orlando in Feb just so they can see. It can get chilly especially at night. 



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys, I was just talking to Khelseys mom - they want a dinner reservation at Askerhus, but dont have the money right now so they arent making the reservation - do you have to put money down on a ressie? I havent made any for a while, but didnt think you did....They want it for March 6th which is the first Sunday of the Garden Festival - do you think they'll be able to get in??????
> 
> THanks so much, Wendy



No idea if they will be able to get in or not. I have found it fairly easy this trip to score Akerhus ressies for a party of 8 but we are not going till June. You do have to pay upfront credit card or disney gift card if you are not on the dining plan in order to book. :-(


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> Hey Guys, I was just talking to Khelseys mom - they want a dinner reservation at Askerhus, but dont have the money right now so they arent making the reservation - do you have to put money down on a ressie? I havent made any for a while, but didnt think you did....They want it for March 6th which is the first Sunday of the Garden Festival - do you think they'll be able to get in??????
> 
> THanks so much, Wendy



Wendy if it matters Breakfast would be about 30 cheaper than dinner would be...


----------



## mom2rtk

billwendy said:


> Hey Guys, I was just talking to Khelseys mom - they want a dinner reservation at Askerhus, but dont have the money right now so they arent making the reservation - do you have to put money down on a ressie? I havent made any for a while, but didnt think you did....They want it for March 6th which is the first Sunday of the Garden Festival - do you think they'll be able to get in??????
> 
> THanks so much, Wendy



Unless it's changed just recently.......

CRT is payment in full unless you have the dining plan.

Akershus is just a CC guarantee.

Have fun!


----------



## billwendy

mom2rtk said:


> Unless it's changed just recently.......
> 
> CRT is payment in full unless you have the dining plan.
> 
> Akershus is just a CC guarantee.
> 
> Have fun!



Mom is gonna think Im crazy - I emailed her both things - lol - anyone book it recently and know for sure????? lol


----------



## ms_mckenna

mom2rtk said:


> Unless it's changed just recently.......
> 
> CRT is payment in full unless you have the dining plan.
> 
> Akershus is just a CC guarantee.
> 
> Have fun!



Oh you know she is completely right lol. I should sleep more. I went back and looked and I made a ressie before I booked so she is most def right


----------



## cogero

Yep Akerhaus is a credit card guarantee. We were just there at the end of December.

CRT is payment in full unless on the dining plan


----------



## cogero

okay here is what I did today

This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.





and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.





Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.


----------



## effervescent

NiniMorris said:


> There are no built in tack down stitches...but here are some free ones that I sometimes use...
> 
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you for sharing!  I'm going to try that method with our family tshirts.



RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Everything is cute!  I adore the Marie shirt.



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!



I got my embroidery machine for the sole purpose of doing Disney shirts.    DH realized that me buying shirts at $20-$30 a pop would add up really quick!

Love your afternoon project - I just love ruffle jeans.  I did a pair for DD for our Christmas trip with yellow fringe and the little booger managed to tear up the fringe the second time she wore them.    I wish you better luck with yours....lol!



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all.  I FINALLY got it.  I figured I'd get it eventually, but the help here is what did it.  Operator lack of experience was the main problem.  (I know where the icon with the guy smashing the computer is, where's the icon of the guy smashing his own head.  That's the one I need.)  My first Heathersue design    .








TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



Love it, both the toy and the cover!




ItsArmaya said:


> Are we the only family with the "Disney Rule" when it comes to clothing?  My kids will wear all kinds of crazy things on vacation because they know it's our "family thing" to go wild- where else in the world can you get away with being crazy and indulging your inner child?



Well my kids tend to dress crazy at all times, but I know DH and I will wear crazier things than normal when we're at Disney!




billwendy said:


> Hey Guys, I was just talking to Khelseys mom - they want a dinner reservation at Askerhus, but dont have the money right now so they arent making the reservation - do you have to put money down on a ressie? I havent made any for a while, but didnt think you did....They want it for March 6th which is the first Sunday of the Garden Festival - do you think they'll be able to get in??????
> 
> THanks so much, Wendy



CC guarantee.  Of course the year we booked it, it was the only ressie we canceled!  But it was for a good cause - a walk up at CRT!  But anyway, they shouldn't have to pay the entire thing up front, just provide a CC number.



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



Love them all, but I really like the birthday boy one.  


I didn't get nearly as much accomplished last night as I had hoped.  Okay, really I got nothing accomplished.    I slept in and then the kids wanted me to come with them and DH on their errand run, so that effectively took up all available time before work.  I have to get something done today, I'm running out of time!


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the girls Cutie shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?



Wow... these turned out so great... I love the Alice one, and the placemats too!  Great job!  



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!



I love these too...  I am such a sucker for the Minnie dot and yellow ric-rac (but I've never actually made anything with the combo yet)...  So, how'd that Simply Sweet go?  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



Very nice!  You are so lucky...  I am so glad that my dh dislikes football (we are a big baseball family - GO TWINS!)... Congrats on the new toy!  



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



Wow!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## aksunshine

So jealous that so many are going soon!! I will be texting to the PJ party! Have a FABULOUS time!!!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the girls Cutie shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?



Those all came out great, I love 'em!



woodkins said:


> Not directly sewing related but it can be if you use pictures of things you sewed!
> Just found an awesome coupon code for Free 8.5x11 hardcover photobooks from Snapfish. They are usually $24.99 and with the coupon all you pay is the $6.99 shipping. I just made a super cute album from our Sept. trip photos. It was cheaper to make the photo book then printing the pics and buying an album. The album is 20 pages long and you can put multiple pics and text on each page. If you want to see how them come out here is a link to the book I just made:
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/projectshareewelcome/l=7391604015/p=999221295730801913/g=4974139/cobrandOid=1000/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> Use promo code YAYFREEBOOK at checkout.



Definitely going to check this out, thanks!



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!


Looks great, can't wait to see the Simply Sweet!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



That looks great, I love the case and the ipad.  My son got an ipad, but did not want that type of case for it, just a sleeve to put it in, so I made him that instead, but would have liked to try something like yours. 



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



Rocket shirt looks great in the picture, but I know we are always hardest on our own work.  I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## HeatherSue

effervescent said:


> I have to get cracking on "Dimbo" and "Monterts" tonight!


Dimbo and Monterts- that made me giggle! So cute!



NiniMorris said:


> Have fun!
> 
> If it weren't for you...my kids would have gone in regular street clothes to Disney last Nov/Dec...How horrible!
> 
> So jealous...I want to go back to Disney...somehow I can't fit it into the budget yet...but I am working on it!
> 
> 
> Nini


Awww...thank you, Jeanne.  You're always so sweet to me.    I wish you were going, too.  



cogero said:


> I have to tell you I do not like doing appliques on onsies I am working on birthday presents for my godson and getting them in my hoop tight enough is driving me nuts.
> 
> The first rocketship shirt is done but I am not thrilled with it.
> 
> I wonder if old navy sells 18 month t shirts


I'm going to 2nd what Wendy said and tell you to try the hoopless method.  I never hoop t-shirts because of the hoop burn it causes.  

I use a tack stitch that goes all the way around the edges.  If you want it, I'll send it to you for free.  Just e-mail me.  That goes for everyone! 



billwendy said:


> I hope everyone going to the meet has an awesome time!! Please take lots of pictures for us!!!


We will!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been away from here for awhile and I wanted to say "hi!".  I took the last fews days going over the thread and there is some awesome stuff!  I have not been sewing much.  I made my girls dresses for Christmas (I posted one in Nov.).  They were my first Feliz and I love them   I finally broke down and bought the Vida pattern and it should be here in a few days.  I also made a purse as a present.  I hope to be on more often.  Thanks for all the inspiration!  I need to start thinking about our trip in Sept!


Hi Denise!  I'm just starting to think of what to make for our trip and we leave in 6 days!  So, you're already quite a few steps ahead of me!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Is it really just that one corner stitch that will hold it all down without having to hoop it?  Wow!  I guess I was imagining a stitch that went around the perimeter.  Thanks!


I use one that goes all the way around the outside.  I wouldn't think the corner ones would hold a t-shirt as well since they stretch all around. I didn't take a look at the link, though.  



RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


These are all so cute!  I'm going to be on the lookout for your family while I'm there!



woodkins said:


> Not directly sewing related but it can be if you use pictures of things you sewed!
> Just found an awesome coupon code for Free 8.5x11 hardcover photobooks from Snapfish. They are usually $24.99 and with the coupon all you pay is the $6.99 shipping. I just made a super cute album from our Sept. trip photos. It was cheaper to make the photo book then printing the pics and buying an album. The album is 20 pages long and you can put multiple pics and text on each page. If you want to see how them come out here is a link to the book I just made:
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/projectshareewelcome/l=7391604015/p=999221295730801913/g=4974139/cobrandOid=1000/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> Use promo code YAYFREEBOOK at checkout.


Thanks!  That's a great deal!



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!


Very cute capris!  Making cute shirts for Disney sounds like a valid reason to get an embroidery machine to me! 



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all.  I FINALLY got it.  I figured I'd get it eventually, but the help here is what did it.  Operator lack of experience was the main problem.  (I know where the icon with the guy smashing the computer is, where's the icon of the guy smashing his own head.  That's the one I need.)  My first Heathersue design  .


Oh good!!! I'm so glad it worked for you!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy! Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.


This is very cool!  I didn't know YCMT had a pattern!  I looked for one when I made my Kindle case and couldn't find one. So, I winged it.  It looks a lot like yours!  I put that craft foam stuff inside of mine for extra protection and structure. 



teresajoy said:


> OOOOH!!!! I almost forgot!!! Arminda's friend who is our next door neighbor, is going on her first trip to Disney next month!!! I'm so excited for her. She's been hoping to go for the last few years. Anyway, she has asked me to make her a few custom outfits for the trip. She wants the ruffley Animal Kingdom dress I make "WITH the ruffles!" a Minnie Dot dress and a Drizella dress. She is 13 years old and wants to dress up at Disney, AND wear ruffles!  I'm excited.
> Now, I just need to convince them that it could be cold in Florida the middle of February!


I'm so excited for Shelby!  That little girl deserves some fun!  I hope they do listen to you and bring coats and long pants!  The average temps are deceiving.  I think the average is mid-70's.  But, it can get very cold at night and it won't necessarily be that warm when they're there!  



ItsArmaya said:


> Are we the only family with the "Disney Rule" when it comes to clothing?  My kids will wear all kinds of crazy things on vacation because they know it's our "family thing" to go wild- where else in the world can you get away with being crazy and indulging your inner child?


I didn't recognize you at first, you sneaky girl!  



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.


These are so cute!  



aksunshine said:


> So jealous that so many are going soon!! I will be texting to the PJ party! Have a FABULOUS time!!!!!!


Yay, it'll be like you're there with us!  T said we should skype with people who aren't there. LOL!  But, I don't think the internet connection at POP would work too well for that.


----------



## ms_mckenna

cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



I think they look really good! I cannot imagine how difficult working on a onesie would be!


----------



## ms_mckenna

*Help pretty please before I throw my machine . *
My machine is doing something wierd and I have no idea what to do. When I do my stitch to applique it is bringing the bobbin thread back up through and making like a weird loopy lumpy messy stitch instead of the flat normal stitch. I have adjusted the tension thinking that may be it but it does not really change anything. I have changed out threads and bobbins etc. I have not changed the needle but I didn't think that woudl be it? It of course works for other stitches but not the zig zag which is what I use most. Any ideas?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Has anyone ever worked with the Amy Butler laminated fabric or even oilcloth? I am contemplating making a waterproof bag for the parks for our trip in July and would love opinions...Thanks!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

ms_mckenna said:


> *Help pretty please before I throw my machine . *
> My machine is doing something wierd and I have no idea what to do. When I do my stitch to applique it is bringing the bobbin thread back up through and making like a weird loopy lumpy messy stitch instead of the flat normal stitch. I have adjusted the tension thinking that may be it but it does not really change anything. I have changed out threads and bobbins etc. I have not changed the needle but I didn't think that woudl be it? It of course works for other stitches but not the zig zag which is what I use most. Any ideas?



That happened to me as well and it was my needle. try changing it and see if it helps.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ms_mckenna said:


> *Help pretty please before I throw my machine . *
> My machine is doing something wierd and I have no idea what to do. When I do my stitch to applique it is bringing the bobbin thread back up through and making like a weird loopy lumpy messy stitch instead of the flat normal stitch. I have adjusted the tension thinking that may be it but it does not really change anything. I have changed out threads and bobbins etc. I have not changed the needle but I didn't think that woudl be it? It of course works for other stitches but not the zig zag which is what I use most. Any ideas?



Did you take your bobbin casing out and giving it a good brushing? You might have a thread stuck in there. I'm guessing it's nesting underneath? Sometimes it's the stuck thread. I start from scratch. Do the cleaning, new needle, re thread, bobbin etc.....


----------



## cogero

not sure what machine you have but I have an SE400 and use 2 different tensions one for sewing and one for embroidery. Also make sure your hooped fabric is tight enough in the frame. It could also be you need a new needle.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Has anyone ever worked with the Amy Butler laminated fabric or even oilcloth? I am contemplating making a waterproof bag for the parks for our trip in July and would love opinions...Thanks!!



I haven't, but remember, water can come in the seam. So do a fold over seam, or french seam. That would help.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Disneymom1218 said:


> That happened to me as well and it was my needle. try changing it and see if it helps.


I did that it is so much better now  



SallyfromDE said:


> Did you take your bobbin casing out and giving it a good brushing? You might have a thread stuck in there. I'm guessing it's nesting underneath? Sometimes it's the stuck thread. I start from scratch. Do the cleaning, new needle, re thread, bobbin etc.....


Hubby is unscrewing my machine now and I am going to do a good cleaning thank you for the tip.  It is not nesting under but I am not sure how to describe what it is doing lol.  It was just looking like Poo and not the cute one  Who incidentally is who I am sewing lol. 



cogero said:


> not sure what machine you have but I have an SE400 and use 2 different tensions one for sewing and one for embroidery. Also make sure your hooped fabric is tight enough in the frame. It could also be you need a new needle.


Mine is just for sewing lol. One day hopefully I will have an embroidery one.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Oh and Sally before I start sewing again another thank you ... a bird could have built a nest from all the fuzz!


----------



## DisneyKings

I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> Hi Denise!  I'm just starting to think of what to make for our trip and we leave in 6 days!  So, you're already quite a few steps ahead of me!



That is funny!  Have a blast!



DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



I love the autography quilt!  Maybe I should try one of these...


----------



## ncmomof2

I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!






Here they both are when we when to see the Charlie Brown ICE display at the Gaylord Texan.  I love the butt ruffles 






This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.  






I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



The rocket shirt looks great to me!!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so excited for Shelby!  That little girl deserves some fun!  I hope they do listen to you and bring coats and long pants!  The average temps are deceiving.  I think the average is mid-70's.  But, it can get very cold at night and it won't necessarily be that warm when they're there!



She has had a very hard year and a half. She really needs something fun like this!! For those on Facebook, Shelby is the little girl who's apartment burned about a month ago. 

I think I have Shelby convinced it could be cold. I really hope it's not too bad for them, but it's better to be prepared for cold! 





ms_mckenna said:


> Ya for first Disney trips! Teresa try googling average weather for Orlando in Feb just so they can see. It can get chilly especially at night.



Part of the problem is that they looked it up and saw that the average is 70, I don't know that they looked at what the lows could be though! 

I may have to have C run them over some gloves if it gets too bad! 



ms_mckenna said:


> It was just looking like Poo and not the cute one  Who incidentally is who I am sewing lol.






DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



Wow!!! I love this!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!



Your kids are so adorable!!!  Your youngest reminds me of a little girl that goes to our Kingdom Hall. She's such a cutie!

The bag looks great, did you use a pattern?


----------



## HeatherSue

Soooo.....I suppose I should be actually sewing for our trip right now.  But, I'm really enjoying all the free time I have at the moment!



DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!


I really love this, Debbie!  It makes me happy to look at it!



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!


I love the butt ruffles, too!  The dresses are SO pretty!  I'm hoping to take a trip to Great Wolf Lodge for Tessa's birthday in March.  We told her we could do that instead of having a party this year!

The bag is very pretty!  I love the interchangable flower- what a great idea!



ms_mckenna said:


> It was just looking like Poo and not the cute one  Who incidentally is who I am sewing lol.


Heeheehee!  I'm a sucker for potty humor.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hello my sewing friends.  I don't post often but look at everyone's creations in envy.  I do though have a question.  DH and I bought a used camper and I want to make curtains.  I have my fabric picked out and the measurements of the windows, my question is how do I figure out how much fabric to buy? Do I multiply height and width of window and then my DH has a calculator that that can take inches and turn that into yards but I don't know if that's correct.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

NEW BIG GIVE COMING TONIGHT!!!!!​
Many of you have already been following this family, and a few have even asked if they are going to be a Big Give Family - well the time has come!!! We have to get Taylor and Samantha ready to go on their trip to Disney World!!!!!

Taylor is a sweet 9 year old who has a rare disease. She is currently still taking treatments for it and they take a lot out of her poor little body, although she is a trooper. Mom says the treatments are chemo, but she doesn't have cancer. Sweet sister Samantha is a little cutie too, and needs some extra special TLC!!! Sometimes people don't realize all that the siblings go through - but we can certainly take care of them too!!!!!

Okay - these girls LOVE BAGS!!!! How many bags different types of bags can we think of to send them - oh and they FLIP if something has their name on it!!!! Lets see - Where is are TUTU bag maker? Messenger bags, toiletry bags, eye spy bags, drawstring backpacks......this will be FUN!!!!!!! Any other bags we can think of would be awesome - lol!!

This family is big into the Fab 5 plus some princesses! They are going for a special meal at Chef Mickeys to meet them all!!!











Taylor, Samantha,  Mom and Dad!





Now a huge part of Taylor's wish was that she get to go to Disney with her Grandmom and Grandpop  - but MAW was unable to grant that part for her. So, for her Christmas gift, her grandparents gave her this....




How COOL IS THAT!!! What a special girl Taylor is!!!!!!!! I was so touched by this!!

Go and check out this family while I get all the info together on the Big Give site  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2590945

Ok - so who is going to be first this time!!! Lisa was SO QUICK at finding Khelsey's  I'll be waiting!!!! lol!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



I LOVE  this!



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> Here they both are when we when to see the Charlie Brown ICE display at the Gaylord Texan.  I love the butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!


I love this picture, it really shows off the butt ruffles, and your kids are so cute together!


----------



## aboveH20

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



Great job.  I love all the fabrics.


----------



## billwendy

Whew  - Taylor's big give is up and running again!!!

Come one over!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaeB

woodkins said:


> Not directly sewing related but it can be if you use pictures of things you sewed!
> Just found an awesome coupon code for Free 8.5x11 hardcover photobooks from Snapfish. They are usually $24.99 and with the coupon all you pay is the $6.99 shipping. I just made a super cute album from our Sept. trip photos. It was cheaper to make the photo book then printing the pics and buying an album. The album is 20 pages long and you can put multiple pics and text on each page. If you want to see how them come out here is a link to the book I just made:
> http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/projectshareewelcome/l=7391604015/p=999221295730801913/g=4974139/cobrandOid=1000/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/otsc=SYE/otsi=SPBKlink/
> 
> 
> 
> Use promo code YAYFREEBOOK at checkout.



Awesome!  Do you know when the promo ends?  And if it's for US customers only? (I hate that!)  FYI for anyone else, there's a current promo for a free Disney calendar if you enter a sweepstakes on Snapfish's site.  Just pay shipping like in the one woodkins posted.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> I love the butt ruffles, too!  The dresses are SO pretty!  I'm hoping to take a trip to Great Wolf Lodge for Tessa's birthday in March.  We told her we could do that instead of having a party this year!
> 
> The bag is very pretty!  I love the interchangable flower- what a great idea!



It was so much fun!  Hopefully it will be a Christmas tradition now.  We go on a weekday since we homeschool so it was empty and cheaper.  And we live only 15 mins away.  We are thinking about doing our oldest's birthday there.  My husband is going to take him, his brother and two friends.  He doesn't need anything so I though that would be more fun than more toys!


----------



## ms_mckenna

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!


That is so awesome! What fabric is the purple swirls? That is awesome! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!


Beautiful! 



HeatherSue said:


> Heeheehee!  I'm a sucker for potty humor.


Glad it was amusing for you and Teresa 


Today was seriously not the day to sew. When I finally got all my machine back together I could not figure out why it was not feeding. Well I took it apart and put it back together again and before I threw it out the window DH came in and noticed I had the feeder switch off.  So got that turned on and managed to get through Pooh and half way through Tigger. Course I broke 2 needles which I have not done in I do not know when. After the second one broke I decided Tigger was not getting done tonight. I am thinking there is a glass of wine with my name on it once I get the kiddos to bed!


----------



## Twinkler

tnmom25 said:


> This has probably been answered, but I didn't see the answer anywhere... What pattern is good for a bodice like this?  I have to make one for our February trip and not sure which direction to go.
> 
> Anyone have tips on the sheer sleeves?  Just the thought of that fabric scares me!



I used McCalls 5731.  Then I put the ribbon on top before I put the bodice together.


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> I really love this, Debbie!  It makes me happy to look at it!



It's a nice showcase of your designs!  Only 1 applique is from someone else & the embroidery designs are the built-in ones from my machine.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

SallyfromDE said:


> I haven't, but remember, water can come in the seam. So do a fold over seam, or french seam. That would help.



Thanks, I was planning on doing the french seams


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Can I just say: JEALOUS!!!
My husband is always accusing me of ignoring him and the kids while looking @ Disney and Sewing stuff...however it is fine for him to be totally consumed in a football game that doen't even include a team he roots for!! One day I will have one of those and a cute cover!  ...jealous...jealous...jealous...  


TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.


----------



## 1308Miles

cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



How totally adorable! I love them.



DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



That is amazing! I love quilting. I would love to make one of those too...maybe if I digitize all of the autographs we get in February...



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they both are when we when to see the Charlie Brown ICE display at the Gaylord Texan.  I love the butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!



Wow! Love those Felizes (is that a word?)...and that purse is TDF! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> NEW BIG GIVE COMING TONIGHT!!!!!​
> Many of you have already been following this family, and a few have even asked if they are going to be a Big Give Family - well the time has come!!! We have to get Taylor and Samantha ready to go on their trip to Disney World!!!!!
> 
> Taylor is a sweet 9 year old who has a rare disease. She is currently still taking treatments for it and they take a lot out of her poor little body, although she is a trooper. Mom says the treatments are chemo, but she doesn't have cancer. Sweet sister Samantha is a little cutie too, and needs some extra special TLC!!! Sometimes people don't realize all that the siblings go through - but we can certainly take care of them too!!!!!
> 
> Okay - these girls LOVE BAGS!!!! How many bags different types of bags can we think of to send them - oh and they FLIP if something has their name on it!!!! Lets see - Where is are TUTU bag maker? Messenger bags, toiletry bags, eye spy bags, drawstring backpacks......this will be FUN!!!!!!! Any other bags we can think of would be awesome - lol!!
> 
> This family is big into the Fab 5 plus some princesses! They are going for a special meal at Chef Mickeys to meet them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor, Samantha,  Mom and Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a huge part of Taylor's wish was that she get to go to Disney with her Grandmom and Grandpop  - but MAW was unable to grant that part for her. So, for her Christmas gift, her grandparents gave her this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How COOL IS THAT!!! What a special girl Taylor is!!!!!!!! I was so touched by this!!
> 
> Go and check out this family while I get all the info together on the Big Give site  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2590945
> 
> Ok - so who is going to be first this time!!! Lisa was SO QUICK at finding Khelsey's  I'll be waiting!!!! lol!!!!



I'm heading over after this to see what I can contribute...I am so excited!



DMGeurts said:


> I love these too...  I am such a sucker for the Minnie dot and yellow ric-rac (but I've never actually made anything with the combo yet)...  So, how'd that Simply Sweet go?





ellenbenny said:


> Those all came out great, I love 'em!
> 
> Looks great, can't wait to see the Simply Sweet!



Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.






It was so frustrating because I ran out of fabric at 9-ish last night and had to obsess over it until 10 this morning. I was so afraid that they would run out of the Minnie dot fabric (which is very likely...the lady said it has happened many times) but luckily it was in stock! I ran home and finished it. Yay! I was so thrilled with the outcome that I went back and bought additional fabric so I could do a longer version (knee-length) for our AK day. YAY!


----------



## PurpleEars

T-rox said:


> short story- was size easy fits pattern should i make if the mom says the boy is a 4t?
> 
> long story- my cousins child was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer when he was 2 almost 3.  so he spent from age 3 to 4 doing 40 something chemo treatments.  they live in MS but travelled back and forth to st judes in memphis constantly.  good news, even though the mortality rate for this cancer is absurd, like 70%, my cousins little angel beat the cancer. so my family is sending her family to disney for some happy times, after the hell they went thru last year.  we've taken care of everything for her, even gas cards for the drive.  i asked her what size her child is in and she said he is a 4t.  so i am making him some stuff, shorts and tees. and i was going to err on the side of too big so he can wear the stuff thru the summer at least but im stalled at what size easy fits to make. tia for any advice



I don't have any suggestions for size as many have provided their suggestions. I just want to say it is very sweet of you to make something special for your cousin's family.



effervescent said:


> I did fix my sewing machine this morning and I am quite proud of myself....lol.  I noticed last night that the bobbin stitches were wonky and nothing I did was helping.  I was trying to figure out exactly when I was going to get it into the shop since I'm not ready for our trip, and then I have a couple Gives due after we get back.  I was bored last night at work and looked up the repair manual for my machine.  When I got home I compared the manual to my machine and realized that the dohickey (stopper maybe?) by the shuttle was out of place, so I put it back and tightened it down - and it works now!  I am so relieved, I had no idea what I was going to do without my machine!  And not to mention that the repair bill would have been cutting into my Disney money!



Good job on fixing your machine!



RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?



Good job on the shirts! And the placemats too!



1308Miles said:


> LOVE them! I think I'm going to ask DH for an embroidery machine for my birthday for no other reason but to make cute shirts for Disney (as if that wan't a good enough reason!)
> 
> TMTQ here...Just wanted to stop by, say hello, and post a pic of my afternoon project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much easier than I thought! I may even attempt a Simply Sweet tonight!



I like how your afternoon project turned out! The Simply Sweet looks great (you posted the picture after I started this multiquote exercise)



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all.  I FINALLY got it.  I figured I'd get it eventually, but the help here is what did it.  Operator lack of experience was the main problem.  (I know where the icon with the guy smashing the computer is, where's the icon of the guy smashing his own head.  That's the one I need.)  My first Heathersue design    .



I am glad that you got it to work! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally found it when looking for an iPad case on , but decided if it existed as a handmade item, there must be a pattern out there someplace.  YCMT had it, of course!  I might still purchase something a little more heavy duty, this one doesn't seem to offer as much protection as I had hoped.  I borrowed an iPad last weekend from a friend to see if I liked it before buying, and the leather cover she had seemed more durable.



Congrats on your new toy. I also want to say that you have a nice thread collection!



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cousin asked me to make a birthday boy shirt for my godson's first birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



Both of the item turned out well. I think you are too hard on yourself.



DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



Wow! This is AMAZING!



ncmomof2 said:


>



This is such a precious picture!



ms_mckenna said:


> Today was seriously not the day to sew. When I finally got all my machine back together I could not figure out why it was not feeding. Well I took it apart and put it back together again and before I threw it out the window DH came in and noticed I had the feeder switch off.  So got that turned on and managed to get through Pooh and half way through Tigger. Course I broke 2 needles which I have not done in I do not know when. After the second one broke I decided Tigger was not getting done tonight. I am thinking there is a glass of wine with my name on it once I get the kiddos to bed!



Sorry to hear about your sewing problems today . Hopefully tomorrow will be a better sewing day!


----------



## tnmom25

Twinkler said:


> I used McCalls 5731.  Then I put the ribbon on top before I put the bodice together.



Thanks!  That looks perfect!!!  What is really hard?  I don't like commercial patterns very much, I've just been looking at Simplicity 5832 and it looks fairly easy.  I was thinking of modifying the Snow White version.


----------



## effervescent

HeatherSue said:


> Dimbo and Monterts- that made me giggle! So cute!
> 
> I use a tack stitch that goes all the way around the edges.  If you want it, I'll send it to you for free.  Just e-mail me.  That goes for everyone!
> 
> Hi Denise!  I'm just starting to think of what to make for our trip and we leave in 6 days!  So, you're already quite a few steps ahead of me!



DD cracks me up - she threw out the Dimbo randomly when we were there in December so we all call it that now.  I wanted to put it on her outfit, but I figured people would just feel sorry for her since her mom couldn't spell "Dumbo."  

I would love the file for your tack down stitch - I'm seriously going to lose my mind if I have to hoop any more tshirts.

And you make me feel a lot better about my Disney clothes making - I  planned mine out right after our last trip, but they're still not done yet.  Well, Dimbo is done and Monterts is on the hoop, but I still need to do a Toy Story shirt and jeans, 2 iron on shirts, and 5 embroidered shirts.  Oh, and a birthday cake for my friend's husband.  And make the signs that DS requested for the windows.  Yeah, and work overtime this week.  And pack.  The family is picking me up when I get off work Sunday morning and we're heading out!  




DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



I LOVE it!  That was along the lines of what I was thinking for the kids' quilts.  I was actually just talking to my coworker about it a little while ago!



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they both are when we when to see the Charlie Brown ICE display at the Gaylord Texan.  I love the butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!



So very cute!  I really need to give that pattern a try while DD is still into ruffles.  I'd love to go to Great Wolf Lodge someday too, I have heard that it's an awesome place.



ms_mckenna said:


> Today was seriously not the day to sew. When I finally got all my machine back together I could not figure out why it was not feeding. Well I took it apart and put it back together again and before I threw it out the window DH came in and noticed I had the feeder switch off.  So got that turned on and managed to get through Pooh and half way through Tigger. Course I broke 2 needles which I have not done in I do not know when. After the second one broke I decided Tigger was not getting done tonight. I am thinking there is a glass of wine with my name on it once I get the kiddos to bed!



  I had one of those days last week and I just wanted to chuck the entire sewing table out the window and forget that I ever sewed!  I hope that tomorrow is better for you, and enjoy the wine!



1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so frustrating because I ran out of fabric at 9-ish last night and had to obsess over it until 10 this morning. I was so afraid that they would run out of the Minnie dot fabric (which is very likely...the lady said it has happened many times) but luckily it was in stock! I ran home and finished it. Yay! I was so thrilled with the outcome that I went back and bought additional fabric so I could do a longer version (knee-length) for our AK day. YAY!



That is so very cute!  Simply Sweet is one of my favorite patterns, it's so easy and so versatile.  Can't wait to see what else you make.



PurpleEars said:


> Good job on fixing your machine!



Thank you - if you had any idea how mechanically-disinclined I am you would understand what a big deal it is!  My husband starts hyperventilating any time I pick up any kind of tool....


----------



## effervescent

Okay I finally have a few to share!

The first is Chelsea's Big Give:

Princess Aurora dress and crown










Prince Philip shirt for big brother:





tshirts for mom and dad:






And for Mallory's Big Give:

Snow White dress:





tshirts for mom, dad, and big brother:
















And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.

Flying like Dimbo:





Close up of the front:





Close up of the leg:





She wanted to sleep in it tonight, but we convinced her that she should pack it instead.  

TFL!


----------



## DMGeurts

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



Wow!  THis turned out amazing!!!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they both are when we when to see the Charlie Brown ICE display at the Gaylord Texan.  I love the butt ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!



WOW!!!  These are so cute!  And I love the purse!  



1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.




I love the finished product!  It's just so adorable!  



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip shirt for big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom and dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Mallory's Big Give:
> 
> Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom, dad, and big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the leg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to sleep in it tonight, but we convinced her that she should pack it instead.
> 
> TFL!



Everything turned out so fantastic!!!  It looks like your dd loves her new Dumbo outfit!!!    Great job!

D~


----------



## tricia

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



That looks great.  Let us know how the quilting goes.



ncmomof2 said:


>



they are beautiful.  Lovin all the butt ruffles.



1308Miles said:


>



Great job.  Love the Minnie dot and yellow ric rac combo.




effervescent said:


> Close up of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL!



Whoa, you have been busy.  Everything looks great.  Love the dumbo outfit.


----------



## cogero

and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.







Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.


----------



## babynala

RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> And just for fun I made a couple of placemats for my Mom. Any DIY Dish fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Great job on all the t-shirts and I love the placemat.  I'll have to head over to the DIY Dish and watch the episode.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> The outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!



Congrats on your new toy and the case came out really nice.  I'm glad you won't have to be "anti-social" anymore.



DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!


Wow! this is really great.  Good luck quilting, I have an unfinished quilt that I need to finish but I don't want to!



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a purse I made for my bunco party.  The flower is interchangable and I think I made five different color flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!


I love that picture of all the kids.  Great job on the Feliz, that is alot of ruffles.  The purse is really nice and I love the idea of the interchangable flowers - what a nice touch.  



1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.


This came out really cute.  I'm glad you were able to find the fabric you needed.  It is so funny but I can relate to your sewing stress keeping you up at night.  



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip shirt for big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom and dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Mallory's Big Give:
> 
> Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom, dad, and big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to sleep in it tonight, but we convinced her that she should pack it instead.
> 
> TFL!


Love, Love, Love all the big give clothes.  The Dimbo dress is beautiful.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Love the ruffle butt dresses ...DD always had ruffle butT diaper covers when little!!!
quilt is so pretty!
Big Give outfits are great!!

taking megan to Great Wolf Lodge this coming weekend for a little get away for the first time! looking forward to playing in the water!

wasn't first for Taylors Big Give, was 30 something, but finally got to it last night! very pretty girls!


----------



## T-rox

How wonderful that he has beat this!!! You probably know that this is what the the little Wish Boy, Bryce had. Has your cousin thought of requesting a Wish trip? It sounds like they really deserve it. 

I think it is really wonderful that you are helping them out like this. I wish I could help you on the sizing. I do have some garment size charts in the bookmarks, they might help you. 

I did not know about Bryce.  I only knew everyone was sad when he was gone.  I do not know what a wish trip is, so I am guessing my cousin doesnt either.  I did speak do a higer up at disney that has helped me personally on a couple of things and she is going to make his room look like magic was there, but she said since he beat it, he could not go as a "Make a wish" which is fine by us! we are glad he has beat it! We will gladly send him. im thinking i will just make east fits and t's and err on the side of too big. thanks!


----------



## Piper

dI think he would still qualify for a wish--he has been through a lot and that would qualify him.  Contact your chapter.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I LOVE that quilt!!!!! Love the outfits too!!!! Such creativity!! Its so cool to see different peoples visions come to life!!

We are doing very well for Taylor's big give - we could still use a scrapbook ( or a scrapbook kit), eye spy bags, any kind of bag anyone can think of (these girls are goo goo over bags), theme park survival kit, and I was wondering if anyone had an idea of a Vida for these teeny tweenies???? Isnt that a fun style for them, even if they wore it more of a tunic style????? thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no. 
The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder. 
They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW




I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Nicole- so CUTE!!!!! I think the girls will look so cute in them!!

Hey, if anyone has a chance, go say hi to Taylor's family (our new big give family) she and her sister are having a rough time today - its chemo day for Taylor and she is sick and tired of being sick and tired - and little Sami is upset because she is afraid for Taylor and doesnt want to go to school alone - send over some hugs - maybe ask the girls a question or 2 - mom says talking about disney helps to cheer them up!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day



These are so cute Nicole!! I know what you mean though about making the same thing more than once!  I am sure your cousin will love it, they are cheery.  Winter is so long and dreary around here too!


----------



## snubie

5 days until Disney!!!!
It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.

Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.

This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.





Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.





An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening





A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.

I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.

Wishing everyone well and safe.


----------



## ellenbenny

snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



I love all of them, and I am definitely going to check out our Walmart to see if I can get a pair of those mickey pants!

How did you do the Lion King head, it looks great?


----------



## ItsArmaya

Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.

Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!



It's ok we know how much you love this board.  I love that house.  Talk about cuteness!  I can't wait to see all the pictures and the kids make it even better.


----------



## princesssfws

Can I join back in this thread?

I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.

Here is our new little one:





And her first custom for WDW:


----------



## Diz-Mommy

princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



She's precious!!  And I love her first Disney custom, doncha just love sewing for little girls!?


----------



## princesssfws

Diz-Mommy said:


> She's precious!!  And I love her first Disney custom, doncha just love sewing for little girls!?



Thanks!!!  I do love sewing for her but now I don't have nearly the time I used to but have so many more projects I want to do.  Funny how that happens...


----------



## shefrn1

Diz-Mommy said:


> She's precious!!  And I love her first Disney custom, doncha just love sewing for little girls!?





princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



OMG  I love it!!!!  that outfit is soooo cute......and your daughter is too


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



This is just gorgeous. It's going to look great when it's finished. An easy "quilt" is to use DMC floss, and just do a stitch in the corners of the blocks, on the underside, make a knot and cut it off. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Hello my sewing friends.  I don't post often but look at everyone's creations in envy.  I do though have a question.  DH and I bought a used camper and I want to make curtains.  I have my fabric picked out and the measurements of the windows, my question is how do I figure out how much fabric to buy? Do I multiply height and width of window and then my DH has a calculator that that can take inches and turn that into yards but I don't know if that's correct.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Curtains are usually 1 1/2 to 2 times the width. Then figure out how long you want the curtain. You probably only have to do a rolled hem for the bottom and sides. A little header, maybe an inch or 2, double that for the back. Lets say the curtain is 10 inches long, the part for the rod, 2 inches, 2 inch header and the folder over back would also be 4 inches, plus maybe half an inch for hem. Am I clear as mud? So for 10 inches long, you'd want maybe 15 inches. If the window is 20 inches wide, lets say double it, you need 4o inches of fabric width X 15 inches.


----------



## ncmomof2

princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:




So sweet! Congrats!  I like the tink outfit.


----------



## ms_mckenna

1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


Super cute! I did that pattern for the first time a few days ago. I did a variation and made a top. I really like the pattern though! 



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about your sewing problems today . Hopefully tomorrow will be a better sewing day!


Thanks some days you win and some days you don't  I will be back to sewing tomorrow  



effervescent said:


> I had one of those days last week and I just wanted to chuck the entire sewing table out the window and forget that I ever sewed!  I hope that tomorrow is better for you, and enjoy the wine!


Thanks sorry you had one last week!  



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown


Everything looks great but oh I adore your Sleeping Beauty dress! I so have got to learn how to make these! 



cogero said:


> and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.


Adorable!!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything the Lion King is TDF! Don't you adore Lisa's dolls? We have 3 for the littles and I want more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hope you are ok? I am sorry to hear about the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ItsArmaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3 adore so glad you guys found somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> princesssfws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your little is precious! I adore the tink outfit.
Click to expand...


----------



## ItsArmaya

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day


She is gonna be one stylin' diva.  SO CUTE!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

It's time to get sewing again...look at my ticker!!!  We decided to do a weekend getaway for Savannah's birthday...she wants to wear a birthday princess t-shirt, and have me make a Rupunzel dress for Rebecca.  DH and Marissa (18) have agreed to wear Incredibles t-shirts too.  I figure anything I make can be worn again on the cruise in June.  I'm so excited!!!  We're staying at POR (BC too expensive this trip) and getting tix for LaNouba.  Let the planning begin!


----------



## PurpleEars

effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Mallory's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the leg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to sleep in it tonight, but we convinced her that she should pack it instead.
> 
> TFL!



Amazing Big Give outfits! I saw how excited Chelsea and Fuller are with their new outfits! The "Dimbo" set is very nice too! Good job!



cogero said:


> and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.



Very cute. I am sure the family will really appreciate the package!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day



I really like the colours in these dresses. They make me think that spring is around the corner...except in reality I will probably be looking at snow for a few more months yet!



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



Very cute outfits! I hope you will have a great time!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.



Sorry to hear about the car accident. I hope you are doing ok!



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



Cute baby and a lovely outfit. 

I have another project to share now that a Big Give package has arrived at its destination - this time I made jewellery rolls!

Folded up:





View of the other side & inside the roll:





Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!


----------



## ItsArmaya

ItsArmaya said:


> She is gonna be one stylin' diva.  SO CUTE!


Okay, seriously, had to edit because my brain was not working.  What I MEANT to say the first time was that THEY are going to be stylin' Divas, and you coudln't do just one or they'd show the others up with that awesome dress.

Maybe this is a sign there is not enough oxygen going to my brain with this pneumonia?


----------



## billwendy

CUTE BABY!!! Welcome back!!!

Marah - love the new house, and the Manequinns!!! I could use some of them for my front porch!!!

I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!









Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> I'm hoping to take a trip to Great Wolf Lodge for Tessa's birthday in March.  We told her we could do that instead of having a party this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to go to the Great Wolf Lodge for a few days in the fall b/c my DH had a conference there and his work paid for it.  It is so much!  There is a ton to do there!!!!  My girls loved using their magic wands around the resort.
> 
> On another note,
> Where can I see LisaZoe's dolls?
Click to expand...


----------



## sheridee32

has anyone ever used the insia pattern I am making outfits for taylor and i think these would come out cute with the appliques i have for chef mickeys, i have the fab 5 in chef hats and i was thinking minnie, daisy, donald, and goofy on the skirt and mickey on the shirt it is the same mickey that is at the restaraunt, him holding the forks, the insa is a 4 panal skirt with an underlay and it has a ruffle on it just asking for opions i really want to stay away from the twirl because of her age and the designs are a little more grown up.
thanks any input would help


----------



## ItsArmaya

billwendy said:


> CUTE BABY!!! Welcome back!!!
> 
> Marah - love the new house, and the Manequinns!!! I could use some of them for my front porch!!!
> 
> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????



Is that Lisa's pattern for the skirt?  I love the colors and the ruffles.


----------



## ms_mckenna

billwendy said:


> CUTE BABY!!! Welcome back!!!
> 
> Marah - love the new house, and the Manequinns!!! I could use some of them for my front porch!!!
> 
> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????


Wendy that is FLIPPING adorable! What pattern is that skirt?


----------



## ItsArmaya

It's the return of the Daily Dumb Question from Me! (tm)

If I want to make an upcycled tee dress for a size 10/12 girl, what size tee do I use?


----------



## billwendy

Hey Guys - 

Say a prayer for our past big give girlie Madison - she is in NIH and there is something growing on her blood cells and Mom doesnt know what is going on or when they will be discharged. She emailed me because she had signed up to make an Eye Spy bag for Mallory, but now she cant and she was wondering if anyone would be able to make that for Mallory for her????


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...seriously...I went out of town last week for 4 days and the had family things to do the rest of the weekend.  When I got back on, I was 20 pages or so behind!  NOOOOO!  I will never catch up so I started taking notes and I will comment a little at a time.  

Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).  

Now, on to my comments:
Callie - The Nemo outfits and the Mickey/Donald/Goofy shirts are precious.  And your little guys are just adorable in them too.  How old are they?  They all look close in age.

April - I hope you are okay and feeling better.

Ellen - The Yankees baby set turned out so cute.  I know they are going to be so proud of that.  That is a lot of work.

Wendy - love the Rudolph set.  You are doing adorable Big Give items.

Froggy- The Big Give AK dress and the Cindy dress were so cute on Chelsea.  I just loved the pictures of her in them.

T-Rox - I am so happy you found the appliques for the Cat in the Hat outfit.  You did an excellent job on the dress.  I am thinking I may make one for my DGD's 100th day of school (I guess I need to find out when that is  )
Also, the Pirate outfit is really cute.  You picked some very unique designs and they all turned out great on the outfit.  Having fun with the machine, I can tell!

DMGeurts - Those Toy Story AG outfits my favorites.  You are soooo very talented to come up with those.  I don't have the patience for the little things.  How do you ever get those tiny little things on your sewing machine?

Andrea - The Red/Black  Mickey twirl is one of the cutest I have ever seen.  I love all the extra embellishments you added to it.  I may have to CASE that if you don't mind.

Woodkins - the Pillow is really nice.  That will be a great idea for all of my nieces and nephews this Christmas.  Thanks for the idea.

Marah - YIPPEE on the new house!  So happy for you.

I have actually been sewing some.  I finished a few outfits I will post.   I have made these for some friends/customers.

This is a Raggedy Ann modified Simply Sweet.  I made a twirl skirt out of Fat Quarters and attached to a SS top.  





The next is a twirl skirt and shirt to match with a Scottie Dog theme.  This skirt is also made with Fat Quarters.





The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.




and the back:





This one is also for a customer.  I Love this Winnie the Pooh fabric.




and sorry the picture looks a little wonky...I still haven't figured out how to take a straight picture of these ruffles.





And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.





Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.


----------



## HeatherSue

Okay, I now have 1 outfit finished for Tessa- it's a Star Wars Clone Wars outfit (appliqued denim capris and t-shirt).  I have the pants finished for Sawyer's Star Wars outfit, and I still need to applique R2D2 on the shirt.  I have the pants for Tessa's 2nd outfit almost completed and I need to applique a shirt to go with that.  I'd like to applique a few shirts for myself.  But, time is running short!  Sawyer has requested a Peter Pan silhouette shirt for himself, so I would like to make him a new one.  But, I only have 4 more days and I'm staying up way too late tonight!  Ahhhh!!!!  On the plus side, I am getting to catch up with all of you again and that makes me happy!



1308Miles said:


> [/COLOR]


That is adorable! Nice job!



tnmom25 said:


> Thanks!  That looks perfect!!!  What is really hard?  I don't like commercial patterns very much, I've just been looking at Simplicity 5832 and it looks fairly easy.  I was thinking of modifying the Snow White version.


Commercial pattern?  I don't understand? :lol: I haven't used a commercial pattern in 3 years or so!  



effervescent said:


> I figured people would just feel sorry for her since her mom couldn't spell "Dumbo."
> 
> I would love the file for your tack down stitch - I'm seriously going to lose my mind if I have to hoop any more tshirts.
> 
> The family is picking me up when I get off work Sunday morning and we're heading out!


Now, that's just funny! 

E-mail me at kiteheather@gmail.com and I'll send the tack down stitch to you!  This goes for everyone.  This is also the only one of my designs that I don't mind if you share with one another! 

Where are you staying?  We'll be at Pop.



effervescent said:


> :


Wow!  You've really outdone yourself!  I absolutely LOVE the Sleeping beauty and Snow White dresses!  Those are gorgeous!  The crown with the SB dress is SO adorable!! Did you make that too?  If so, did you make it up, or did you have a pattern?

Awww..."Dimbo" is adorable!  I had Dumbo on my list to digitize before I went on vacation, but it wasn't to be.  I actually wanted to put him on a shirt for myself.  



cogero said:


> Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.


This turned out so cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day


I don't like making the same dress more than once either.  But, these are so pretty!!



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.


I'm going to meet Stacey and Lauren!   Can you believe we've "known" each other for over 3 years and never met?  I seriously can't wait!

Oh my gosh, these outfits are adorable!!  I love, love, love them!  I can't decide which is my favorite.  It's a toss-up between the Vidas.  Fabulous!  Lauren is looking extra cute, too!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled. With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts. I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here. I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> Wishing everyone well and safe.


Oh April, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident.  After all you've been through, you should never have to go through another accident again.    I hope you're doing okay and it wasn't too traumatic.  



ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!


I love your new house! It's so pretty!  Woo-hoo!!



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:


I remember you!  Welcome back!  Awww!!!  Congrats on your adorable baby!  I adore that Tink outfit!! She's going to look beautiful in it! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's time to get sewing again...look at my ticker!!!  We decided to do a weekend getaway for Savannah's birthday...she wants to wear a birthday princess t-shirt, and have me make a Rupunzel dress for Rebecca.  DH and Marissa (18) have agreed to wear Incredibles t-shirts too.  I figure anything I make can be worn again on the cruise in June.  I'm so excited!!!  We're staying at POR (BC too expensive this trip) and getting tix for LaNouba.  Let the planning begin!


Yay on your new trip!!



billwendy said:


>


I love these outfits, Wendy- especially the Piglet one!! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> We got to go to the Great Wolf Lodge for a few days in the fall b/c my DH had a conference there and his work paid for it.  It is so much!  There is a ton to do there!!!!  My girls loved using their magic wands around the resort.
> 
> On another note,
> Where can I see LisaZoe's dolls?


We live right in the middle of the Traverse City one and the Sandusky, OH one.  So, I'm not sure which one we'll go to.  Henry used to live in Sandusky, so he might like going there.  We'll see!

Lisa has a shop on etsy, I believe and you can see them on facebook, too.  



sheridee32 said:


> has anyone ever used the insia pattern I am making outfits for taylor and i think these would come out cute with the appliques i have for chef mickeys, i have the fab 5 in chef hats and i was thinking minnie, daisy, donald, and goofy on the skirt and mickey on the shirt it is the same mickey that is at the restaraunt, him holding the forks, the insa is a 4 panal skirt with an underlay and it has a ruffle on it just asking for opions i really want to stay away from the twirl because of her age and the designs are a little more grown up.
> thanks any input would help


I've never made an Insa, but I love the look of it!  I know an older girl would like that.  I think your plan sounds great!



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Say a prayer for our past big give girlie Madison - she is in NIH and there is something growing on her blood cells and Mom doesnt know what is going on or when they will be discharged. She emailed me because she had signed up to make an Eye Spy bag for Mallory, but now she cant and she was wondering if anyone would be able to make that for Mallory for her????:


Poor Madison, and her poor mom!  I will pray for them.  Thanks for letting us know, Wendy.



Granna4679 said:


> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).



First of all, let me congratulate your son-in-law!! You have every right to be proud! That's quite an honor!  

Wow, you've made some stinkin' cute stuff!  The scotty dog outfit is so sweet, love the patchwork skirt!  Raggedy Anne!! That just makes me happy!  The Toy Story outfits are so cute! Love the Pooh! Great work!


----------



## VBAndrea

TMTQ -- I know I didn't go back far enough for quoting but I have been following along.

I missed capturing photos of the great autograph quilt, a bunch of very nice outfits for the Big Give and the adorable little Dumbo outfit, Denise's awesome Felizes (good to see you again -- I not too long ago forwarded the patchwork twirl instructions you gave me way back when to Above H2O).  And tons of other cute things like the Minnie dot Simply Sweet and ruffled jeans --adorable!  And Nicole's beautiful dresses 






ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!


Love the new house and mannequins!!!!  I don't follow on FB so have no clue what you've been up to, but the house looks lovely and I hope you have a nice spot for your machine in it.  We have a 9 room house, only two childre, and I'm stuck in the laundry room which I don't even count as one of the rooms (I don't consider it a 10 room house!).  The kids have a playroom, my dh has a room for his pool table and model trains, and I share the kitties bathroom as my sewing room???  So not fair!



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



LOVE the Lion King Vida -- the colors are amazing and that's an awesome applique.  Also love the reversible idea to the Vida -- I think I shall do that whenever I get around to making another one.  And I never thought of cutting adult pjs to make Easy Fits for dd -- I may have us a matching set of Mickey jammie bottoms.  I'm actually stopping at Walmart this morning.  I don't think ours had that same pattern, but I know they've had Mickey ones.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.



Oh goodness!  I hope you are OK.



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



Both the baby and the outfit are gorgeous!



billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????


Love them -- I especially adore the colors you choose for the Piglet outfit and that Piglet applique is so stinkin' cute.



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...seriously...I went out of town last week for 4 days and the had family things to do the rest of the weekend.  When I got back on, I was 20 pages or so behind!  NOOOOO!  I will never catch up so I started taking notes and I will comment a little at a time.
> 
> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> Now, on to my comments:
> Andrea - The Red/Black  Mickey twirl is one of the cutest I have ever seen.  I love all the extra embellishments you added to it.  I may have to CASE that if you don't mind.
> 
> I have actually been sewing some.  I finished a few outfits I will post.   I have made these for some friends/customers.
> 
> This is a Raggedy Ann modified Simply Sweet.  I made a twirl skirt out of Fat Quarters and attached to a SS top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a twirl skirt and shirt to match with a Scottie Dog theme.  This skirt is also made with Fat Quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also for a customer.  I Love this Winnie the Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry the picture looks a little wonky...I still haven't figured out how to take a straight picture of these ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.



Congrats to your SIL!

What great outfits.  I have never seen Raggedy Ann fabric before (my dd wouldn't even know who RA is).  The Toy Story Feliz is my favorite of the bunch -- your customer will LOVE it!

Case on way onthe patchwork embellishments.  I need to make my dd more of these in non-Disney fabrics.  Whenever her little friend comes over to play she usually goes to Alexa's closet and takes that skirt and puts it on!  I think she likes the twirl more than embellishments, but it's really cute.


----------



## effervescent

DMGeurts said:


> Everything turned out so fantastic!!!  It looks like your dd loves her new Dumbo outfit!!!    Great job!
> 
> D~





tricia said:


> Whoa, you have been busy.  Everything looks great.  Love the dumbo outfit.





babynala said:


> Love, Love, Love all the big give clothes.  The Dimbo dress is beautiful.





ms_mckenna said:


> Everything looks great but oh I adore your Sleeping Beauty dress! I so have got to learn how to make these!



Thanks everyone!  DD is beside herself with her outfit.  I hope it'll be warm enough during the daytime for her to be able to wear it without a jacket!



cogero said:


> and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.



I love all the shirts that you have done.  I'm sure the family is going to love them!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day



Those are so cute!  I can't wait to see your Hello Kitty!



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



Super cute outfits!  We're only doing a 3 night too, but we're happy with it! How can it not be great when you're going to Disney? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.



  I hope you're okay.



ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!



Woohoo!  




princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



She is so precious!    I love the Tink outfit!  DD has a Gymbo tutu about that same color and it never occurred to me to make her a Tink shirt to go with it.  




TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's time to get sewing again...look at my ticker!!!  We decided to do a weekend getaway for Savannah's birthday...she wants to wear a birthday princess t-shirt, and have me make a Rupunzel dress for Rebecca.  DH and Marissa (18) have agreed to wear Incredibles t-shirts too.  I figure anything I make can be worn again on the cruise in June.  I'm so excited!!!  We're staying at POR (BC too expensive this trip) and getting tix for LaNouba.  Let the planning begin!



Yay for getaways!  Have fun planning!




PurpleEars said:


> Amazing Big Give outfits! I saw how excited Chelsea and Fuller are with their new outfits! The "Dimbo" set is very nice too! Good job!
> 
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the other side & inside the roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!



Thank you!

I love the jewelry rolls.  I think I'll put that on my never ending to do list.  I don't usually take jewelry with me because I don't have anything to put it in.  Plus I can embroider it - bonus!    Is it your own pattern or where did you get the pattern?


----------



## effervescent

billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!



  I *neeeeed* the pattern for that skirt!  DD would be crazy over it!  Great outfits, can't wait to see Chelsea and Fuller open them!



Granna4679 said:


> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.




Awesome on your SIL's accomplishment!  I'm sure you were very proud of him.

All of your outfits are so gorgeous I can't even pick a favorite.  I loved the pictures of Chelsea and Fuller trying on the Toy Story outfits.  The kids and the outfits are adorable.



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I now have 1 outfit finished for Tessa- it's a Star Wars Clone Wars outfit (appliqued denim capris and t-shirt).  I have the pants finished for Sawyer's Star Wars outfit, and I still need to applique R2D2 on the shirt.  I have the pants for Tessa's 2nd outfit almost completed and I need to applique a shirt to go with that.  I'd like to applique a few shirts for myself.  But, time is running short!  Sawyer has requested a Peter Pan silhouette shirt for himself, so I would like to make him a new one.  But, I only have 4 more days and I'm staying up way too late tonight!  Ahhhh!!!!  On the plus side, I am getting to catch up with all of you again and that makes me happy!
> 
> E-mail me at kiteheather@gmail.com and I'll send the tack down stitch to you!  This goes for everyone.  This is also the only one of my designs that I don't mind if you share with one another!
> 
> Where are you staying?  We'll be at Pop.
> 
> Wow!  You've really outdone yourself!  I absolutely LOVE the Sleeping beauty and Snow White dresses!  Those are gorgeous!  The crown with the SB dress is SO adorable!! Did you make that too?  If so, did you make it up, or did you have a pattern?
> 
> Awww..."Dimbo" is adorable!  I had Dumbo on my list to digitize before I went on vacation, but it wasn't to be.  I actually wanted to put him on a shirt for myself.



You sound like me.....one outfit done and high hopes to get the rest done!  I've been up for about 36 hours now....sleep is definitely a priority for me!  Hopefully the kids let me be for awhile so I can get a good rest in and the knock out the rest of Monsters and Toy Story.  The rest is gravy after that!

Will email you, glad you saw this before you left, I'm hoping to be able to use it on our shirts!  

We're staying at Pop too, per the birthday boy's request (this trip is for DS1's 13th).  Since DD is 3 now we had to get two rooms, but for the first Disney trip EVER DH and I will have our own space!    I've got money on still finding small children in our bed when we wake up though...lol.

I did the crown myself - I found a template online to make like a construction paper crown and traced it onto craft foam.  The gold material is stretchy so I just sewed it over the foam and added a fabric covered elastic to the back.  It was fairly simple although the fabric was more slippery than I had patience for!

Thanks for the compliments on Dimbo, it's all I've heard about for like a month!  And if you're looking for things to digitize, I'd like to request more Minnie princesses!  That Snow White was like 67 or so (nonsensical) steps, it was miserable!


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


>



This turned out awesome!  What a lucky Godson you have!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day



THese are adorable!  



snubie said:


> These all turned out awesome... I can't even pick a favorite... I do love the jammie pants though!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!  Are you OK?
> 
> 
> 
> ItsArmaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your new house!    I'll bet there's a perfect sewing room in there!
> 
> 
> 
> princesssfws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new dd!  She is adorable, so is the rest of your family... and I love her first custom!
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folded up:
> View of the other side & inside the roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job!  I wish I could do hidden zippers like that... or any zipper...  I haven't even tried that avenue yet.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adorable!  I love the tigger applique and I love the piglet skirt... great job on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> 
> DMGeurts - Those Toy Story AG outfits my favorites.  You are soooo very talented to come up with those.  I don't have the patience for the little things.  How do you ever get those tiny little things on your sewing machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, congratulations to your SIL!!!  What an honor!  You have every right to be proud.
> 
> In answer to your question... I have no idea how I get those tiny outfits on my machine... I just do.  I've never done anything else...  I don't know how you all get so much fabric on your machine...  LOL    Thank you for such a nice compliment Anita!
> 
> All of the outfits you made are absolutely adorable... I love the Toy Story one!  But really, I can't choose a favorite!   I don't know where you find the time to do all these outfits????
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Life got in the way the last few days so I fell back a few pages but I LOVE everything that has been posted!  That toy story feliz is awesome!  We leave in 4 days so I am busy sewing!  Almost done!  Hope to have a few things to share tomorrow!


----------



## ellenbenny

sheridee32 said:


> has anyone ever used the insia pattern I am making outfits for taylor and i think these would come out cute with the appliques i have for chef mickeys, i have the fab 5 in chef hats and i was thinking minnie, daisy, donald, and goofy on the skirt and mickey on the shirt it is the same mickey that is at the restaraunt, him holding the forks, the insa is a 4 panal skirt with an underlay and it has a ruffle on it just asking for opions i really want to stay away from the twirl because of her age and the designs are a little more grown up.
> thanks any input would help



I've never done it, but I did bookmark this photo tutorial for future reference just in case

http://farbenmix.de/english/insa-photo.pdf


----------



## ms_mckenna

PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that a Big Give package has arrived at its destination - this time I made jewellery rolls!
> 
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!


These are such a great idea! I think I need to make one for EE for the next trip! 



Granna4679 said:


> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> Now, on to my comments:
> Callie - The Nemo outfits and the Mickey/Donald/Goofy shirts are precious.  And your little guys are just adorable in them too.  How old are they?  They all look close in age.
> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:


Thank you  They are Noah 4 (will be 5 in Feb), Ty just turned 3 (hard to believe since he is so small), Jack will be 3 in July, and EE just turned 2 in November. So the littles are all 11 months apart. Irish triplets is what someone said lol. 



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I now have 1 outfit finished for Tessa- it's a Star Wars Clone Wars outfit (appliqued denim capris and t-shirt).  I have the pants finished for Sawyer's Star Wars outfit, and I still need to applique R2D2 on the shirt.  I have the pants for Tessa's 2nd outfit almost completed and I need to applique a shirt to go with that.  I'd like to applique a few shirts for myself.  But, time is running short!  Sawyer has requested a Peter Pan silhouette shirt for himself, so I would like to make him a new one.  But, I only have 4 more days and I'm staying up way too late tonight!  Ahhhh!!!!  On the plus side, I am getting to catch up with all of you again and that makes me happy!


Go Heather Go!  I can't wait to see you guys are going to have a great time! 



ellenbenny said:


> I've never done it, but I did bookmark this photo tutorial for future reference just in case
> 
> http://farbenmix.de/english/insa-photo.pdf


Oh I love love love that skirt! I think it would make great short skirts for the princesses!


----------



## snubie

ellenbenny said:


> I've never done it, but I did bookmark this photo tutorial for future reference just in case
> 
> http://farbenmix.de/english/insa-photo.pdf


I have made several insa skirts.  They are very easy.  Putting an appliqué on each panel us a great idea, I had plans to make a Beauty and the Beast insa but never got around to it.


----------



## princesssfws

effervescent said:


> She is so precious!    I love the Tink outfit!  DD has a Gymbo tutu about that same color and it never occurred to me to make her a Tink shirt to go with it.
> 
> ?



Yep it's the Gymbo tutu from Pop of Daisies - makes it much easier to just buy the tutu.  I think I saw a blue one is coming to the outlets so I'll have to pick that up and do something w/ Cinderella on the shirt.  With a 4mth old I don't have as much time to sew so if I can get the bottoms  somewhere else I'm all over it.


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.




I love it all but the Toy Story stuff is awesome!


----------



## HeatherSue

-
-
-
*Does anyone need a fridge at Pop Century from February 4- February 9?  I'm in a fridge swap and the person after me backed out.  So, I'm hoping to keep it out of storage!  Here's a link to the swap.  It also has a coffee pot! *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1424360






effervescent said:


> We're staying at Pop too, per the birthday boy's request (this trip is for DS1's 13th).  Since DD is 3 now we had to get two rooms, but for the first Disney trip EVER DH and I will have our own space!    I've got money on still finding small children in our bed when we wake up though...lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Dimbo, it's all I've heard about for like a month!  And if you're looking for things to digitize, I'd like to request more Minnie princesses!  That Snow White was like 67 or so (nonsensical) steps, it was miserable!


Yay!! Hopefully we'll see each other!  What days are you going to be there?  Will you be there Sunday evening?  Are you coming to the Disboutiquer meet at ESPN? Is that enough questions?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Life got in the way the last few days so I fell back a few pages but I LOVE everything that has been posted!  That toy story feliz is awesome!  We leave in 4 days so I am busy sewing!  Almost done!  Hope to have a few things to share tomorrow!


FOUR days!!! Let's do the 4 day dance! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Go Heather Go!  I can't wait to see you guys are going to have a great time!


Don't get too excited.  Tessa didn't want new dresses or skirts this time.  So, there are no frills.  Thankfully, she will still wear her dresses for previous trips.  So, she'll mostly be wearing older stuff.


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!



Wow.  I love them!



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Say a prayer for our past big give girlie Madison - she is in NIH and there is something growing on her blood cells and Mom doesnt know what is going on or when they will be discharged. She emailed me because she had signed up to make an Eye Spy bag for Mallory, but now she cant and she was wondering if anyone would be able to make that for Mallory for her????



I'll go sign up -- since I seem to be a "one hit wonder" with Eye Spy bags.  I made shirts for Madison, her mother and grandmother, and it was SO COOL to see them wearing the shirts in her trip report.



Granna4679 said:


> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> I have actually been sewing some.  I finished a few outfits I will post.   I have made these for some friends/customers.
> 
> This is a Raggedy Ann modified Simply Sweet.  I made a twirl skirt out of Fat Quarters and attached to a SS top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a twirl skirt and shirt to match with a Scottie Dog theme.  This skirt is also made with Fat Quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also for a customer.  I Love this Winnie the Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry the picture looks a little wonky...I still haven't figured out how to take a straight picture of these ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.



Congrats to your SIL.  We went to the navy boot camp graduation for our son and it is a very impressive event.

Your sewing is wonderful.  I can't say enough times how much I enjoy seeing all of the creativity on this board.  I honestly think it does something for our inner well being to create and see the creations of others.



VBAndrea said:


> I missed capturing photos of the great autograph quilt, a bunch of very nice outfits for the Big Give and the adorable little Dumbo outfit, Denise's awesome Felizes (good to see you again -- I not too long ago forwarded the patchwork twirl instructions you gave me way back when to Above H2O).  And tons of other cute things like the Minnie dot Simply Sweet and ruffled jeans --adorable!  And Nicole's beautiful dresses




Yup, I've got the instructions and I'm STILL working on my first real patchwork.  (Maybe I can graduate from Eye Spy bags to real live clothing for Big Gives .)  I've got the rows stitched and now onto gathering.


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> I'm going to meet Stacey and Lauren!   Can you believe we've "known" each other for over 3 years and never met?  I seriously can't wait!



It is crazy - I am pretty sure I started posting on here February of 2008 - so I'm coming up on my 3 year anniversary, too.  I've been on a bit of a hiatus since the baby - but mostly since I'm friends with so many of you on FB anyhow.  I am excited to see everyone this weekend!  (and a little nervous too - I tend to be a bit shy).


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> Glad it was amusing for you and Teresa
> 
> 
> Today was seriously not the day to sew. When I finally got all my machine back together I could not figure out why it was not feeding. Well I took it apart and put it back together again and before I threw it out the window DH came in and noticed I had the feeder switch off.  So got that turned on and managed to get through Pooh and half way through Tigger. Course I broke 2 needles which I have not done in I do not know when. After the second one broke I decided Tigger was not getting done tonight. I am thinking there is a glass of wine with my name on it once I get the kiddos to bed!



Sorry about the bad sewing day! I've done that more than once with the feed dogs. I always feel so silly after I figure it out! And, I HATE when needles keep breaking! Last month I was sewing buttonholes in elastic, and broke FOUR needles before I decided to just cut slits without the buttonholes! 



2girlsmommy said:


> Can I just say: JEALOUS!!!
> My husband is always accusing me of ignoring him and the kids while looking @ Disney and Sewing stuff...however it is fine for him to be totally consumed in a football game that _*doen't even include a team he roots for*_!! One day I will have one of those and a cute cover!  ...jealous...jealous...jealous...



This just made me laugh! 



1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so frustrating because I ran out of fabric at 9-ish last night and had to obsess over it until 10 this morning. I was so afraid that they would run out of the Minnie dot fabric (which is very likely...the lady said it has happened many times) but luckily it was in stock! I ran home and finished it. Yay! I was so thrilled with the outcome that I went back and bought additional fabric so I could do a longer version (knee-length) for our AK day. YAY!



The outfit looks great!!! See, once you get started on the SS, it is really pretty easy! Your daughter is going to look adorable in this! 



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip shirt for big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to sleep in it tonight, but we convinced her that she should pack it instead.
> 
> TFL!



The Aurora dress is gorgeous!!! I especially like the crown you made!!! And, Prince Phillip is so cool!! The Snow Whit is darling, is the fabric sparkly?

But, my FAVORITE is the DUMBO!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!   Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! Your daughter is just too cute too!!! I like the picture of her flying! 



cogero said:


> and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might do one of these quick for my little guy tonite I have some plain long sleeve shirts in the house.



it looks so cute! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Love the ruffle butt dresses ...DD always had ruffle butT diaper covers when little!!!
> quilt is so pretty!
> Big Give outfits are great!!
> 
> taking megan to Great Wolf Lodge this coming weekend for a little get away for the first time! looking forward to playing in the water!
> 
> wasn't first for Taylors Big Give, was 30 something, but finally got to it last night! very pretty girls!



I would love to go to Great Wolf Lodge someday! Have a great time!!! 



T-rox said:


> How wonderful that he has beat this!!! You probably know that this is what the the little Wish Boy, Bryce had. Has your cousin thought of requesting a Wish trip? It sounds like they really deserve it.
> 
> I think it is really wonderful that you are helping them out like this. I wish I could help you on the sizing. I do have some garment size charts in the bookmarks, they might help you.
> 
> I did not know about Bryce.  I only knew everyone was sad when he was gone.  I do not know what a wish trip is, so I am guessing my cousin doesnt either.  I did speak do a higer up at disney that has helped me personally on a couple of things and she is going to make his room look like magic was there, but she said since he beat it, he could not go as a "Make a wish" which is fine by us! we are glad he has beat it! We will gladly send him. im thinking i will just make east fits and t's and err on the side of too big. thanks!




I really think your cousin would qualify for a Wish trip. There are several different Wish organizations. He had a life threatening illness, that is usually all it takes! If you want anymore information, please PM me. I would love to see him get a Wish trip!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day


These dresses are beautiful!!!! they just make me smile. 



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> Lauren is holding her Snicklefritz Friend waldorf doll (LisaZoe's newest venture) - Malea will be coming to WDW with us so she had to have matching clothes too.
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammies for the PJ party Saturday night at POP - I have matching shirt and pants.  Pants can be found at Walmart - I cut a pair up to make some easy fits for Lauren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



Stacey, these outfits are just magnificent!!! And, I just love Lauren, she is such a cutie!!! I only wish I were getting to meet you too!!! 

I can't even pick a favorite outfit from these!!! I love them all! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> I won't even try to catch up but will start fresh from here.  I did see a quilt that for cute and jean pants with red ruffles, great B&W purse too.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.


April, did you go to your doctor or at least call to let them know what happened? I'm worried after your fall the other week and now this. Like Heather said, I just hate that you had to go through another car accident after all you've been through.  



ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!



Nice house! I especially like the mannequins on the porch!!!



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! What a wonderful surprise! I love her little Tink custom!!! How cute is that! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> It's time to get sewing again...look at my ticker!!!  We decided to do a weekend getaway for Savannah's birthday...she wants to wear a birthday princess t-shirt, and have me make a Rupunzel dress for Rebecca.  DH and Marissa (18) have agreed to wear Incredibles t-shirts too.  I figure anything I make can be worn again on the cruise in June.  I'm so excited!!!  We're staying at POR (BC too expensive this trip) and getting tix for LaNouba.  Let the planning begin!



How fun!!! I love that everyone agreed to dress up! Have you seen LaNouba before? I think it looks so neat! I bet your daughters are excited about that! 



PurpleEars said:


> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!


What a neat idea! I love these! 



billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????


Seriously Wendy, how do you find the time to be so stinkin nice!   These outfits are so adorable!!! Is that the ruffle skirt from Carla's Perfectly Preppy pattern?



sheridee32 said:


> has anyone ever used the insia pattern I am making outfits for taylor and i think these would come out cute with the appliques i have for chef mickeys, i have the fab 5 in chef hats and i was thinking minnie, daisy, donald, and goofy on the skirt and mickey on the shirt it is the same mickey that is at the restaraunt, him holding the forks, the insa is a 4 panal skirt with an underlay and it has a ruffle on it just asking for opions i really want to stay away from the twirl because of her age and the designs are a little more grown up.
> thanks any input would help



I know others have answered too, but I just wanted to say that I think it sounds like an adorable outfit!



billwendy said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Say a prayer for our past big give girlie Madison - she is in NIH and there is something growing on her blood cells and Mom doesnt know what is going on or when they will be discharged. She emailed me because she had signed up to make an Eye Spy bag for Mallory, but now she cant and she was wondering if anyone would be able to make that for Mallory for her????



Oh no! Wendy, thank you so much for letting us know. I will be praying for them. Our Wish families go through so much, I just hate when they have yet something else thrown at them like this. 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...seriously...I went out of town last week for 4 days and the had family things to do the rest of the weekend.  When I got back on, I was 20 pages or so behind!  NOOOOO!  I will never catch up so I started taking notes and I will comment a little at a time.
> 
> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> 
> This is a Raggedy Ann modified Simply Sweet.  I made a twirl skirt out of Fat Quarters and attached to a SS top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next is a twirl skirt and shirt to match with a Scottie Dog theme.  This skirt is also made with Fat Quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also for a customer.  I Love this Winnie the Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry the picture looks a little wonky...I still haven't figured out how to take a straight picture of these ruffles.
> 
> And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.



I'm sorry about the rough trip!! What wonderful inlaws your daughter has (did I get that right?) I'm so glad you were able to make it in time!!! And congratulations to your SIL!!! 

These outfits are all adorable. I really like the Raggedy Ann one! 


HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Okay, I now have 1 outfit finished for Tessa- it's a Star Wars Clone Wars outfit (appliqued denim capris and t-shirt).  I have the pants finished for Sawyer's Star Wars outfit, and I still need to applique R2D2 on the shirt.  I have the pants for Tessa's 2nd outfit almost completed and I need to applique a shirt to go with that.  I'd like to applique a few shirts for myself.  But, time is running short!  Sawyer has requested a Peter Pan silhouette shirt for himself, so I would like to make him a new one.  But, I only have 4 more days and I'm staying up way too late tonight!  Ahhhh!!!!  On the plus side, I am getting to catch up with all of you again and that makes me happy!
> 
> 
> 2.)Commercial pattern?  I don't understand? :lol: I haven't used a commercial pattern in 3 years or so!
> 
> 3.)I'm going to meet Stacey and Lauren! Can you believe we've "known" each other for over 3 years and never met?  I seriously can't wait!


1.) Did you post pictures of the outfits yet? I can't wait to see them! And, I love that Sawyer is requesting a new shirt!! I love that boy! 

2.) 

3.)I'm so jealous!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> The kids have a playroom, my dh has a room for his pool table and model trains, and _I share the kitties bathroom as my sewing room_???  So not fair!
> 
> .



You just about made me spit coffee onto my keyboard with that line!


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I now have 1 outfit finished for Tessa- it's a Star Wars Clone Wars outfit (appliqued denim capris and t-shirt).  I have the pants finished for Sawyer's Star Wars outfit, and I still need to applique R2D2 on the shirt.  I have the pants for Tessa's 2nd outfit almost completed and I need to applique a shirt to go with that.  I'd like to applique a few shirts for myself.  But, time is running short!  Sawyer has requested a Peter Pan silhouette shirt for himself, so I would like to make him a new one.  But, I only have 4 more days and I'm staying up way too late tonight!  Ahhhh!!!!  On the plus side, I am getting to catch up with all of you again and that makes me happy!



Hmmmm??? Feeling like I could scrap our plans for that day and we could all wear old Star Wars shirts. But those are the last shirts we wore to MGM on our most recent trip. And that is probably the one and only custom Luke has worn there???? And his is almost done. Just not loving it.


----------



## cogero

I am just testing how my tickers look since I am missing Disney


----------



## T-rox

ncmomof2 said:


> So sweet! Congrats!  I like the tink outfit.



she's so cute! wish i had another one


----------



## T-rox

T-Rox - I am so happy you found the appliques for the Cat in the Hat outfit.  You did an excellent job on the dress.  I am thinking I may make one for my DGD's 100th day of school (I guess I need to find out when that is  )
Also, the Pirate outfit is really cute.  You picked some very unique designs and they all turned out great on the outfit.  Having fun with the machine, I can tell!
thank you
And last but not least.  I made this for Chelsea's Big Give.  It just melted my heart to see the pictures of the kids in these outfits.  They are such a sweet family.





love them all but this is my fave


----------



## billwendy

Above H2O - thanks so much for picking that up for Tammy - Im sure she is going to feel relieved!!!

The skirt is the Audrey skirt from Lisa - I just showed the ruffly back because its so ruffly - lol!!!!


----------



## 1308Miles

effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Mallory's Big Give:
> 
> Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:



*Oh my...the cuteness! Are those Simply Sweet variations? I would love to know where you got the pattern for the add-ons (waist, etc.) My DD is OBSESSED with Cinderella (she calls her 'Rella) and I really want to make her a 'Rella dress for our trip.*


cogero said:


> and here is the last shirt I did for my Godson's birthday. Need to get these wrapped and in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So cute! My DS's 2nd birthday party had a construction theme...I wish I could go back in time and make this shirt for his party! *





Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



*So pretty...those are so springy! I'm definitely in need of spring right about now. We just got 4" today and are expecting 12+" on Wednesday night (this is on top of the 30+" we had on the ground!) I'm afraid to let DS go out and play in the snow after he gets home from school...we might never find him!* 


snubie said:


> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> WOW! That's impressive. Well done.*





MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry for the MIA but I got into a car accident and most likely my car is totaled.  With just about 30 days to our trip I just started to make the custom twirls to go with our pirate shirts.  I plan to spend the rest of the week getting the strips ready and the embroidery on them.
> 
> Wishing everyone well and safe.



*Oh no. Hope you are okay...you've had a rough few weeks! *


ItsArmaya said:


> Okay, I think I was subconsciously staying away from this board because all this CUTENESS is making me want to get my machines out even more...waaah!  They are still buried in the black hole that is our storage space!  Hopefully for not much longer.
> 
> Only remotely sewing related, but I did finally find a spot for my machines!  Here it is, my new sewing space!  Cute mannequins on the porch are included!



*Woo-hoo! Congratulations on your new home! It's adorable.*



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



*She is absolutely precious. Congratulations. That little Tink shirt is TDF! love all the bling!*


PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share now that a Big Give package has arrived at its destination - this time I made jewellery rolls!
> 
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the other side & inside the roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!



*Love these. What a great idea.*


billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!



*Seriously, I agree with the other poster (forgive me, I can't remember who posted it!)...how DO you find the time to be so sweet? *



Granna4679 said:


> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:



*My DS would go bananas for this (not the fact that it's a dress, but the Toy Story part...) *


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

1308Miles said:


> *So pretty...those are so springy! I'm definitely in need of spring right about now. We just got 4" today and are expecting 12+" on Wednesday night (this is on top of the 30+" we had on the ground!) I'm afraid to let DS go out and play in the snow after he gets home from school...we might never find him!*
> 
> 
> 
> :



I like in Brookfield (between Danbury and New Milford) and we certainly are getting socked!
I foster rescue dogs and the transport for this week has been rescheduled twice! We went from Wed to Friday as of this afternoon.


----------



## ms_mckenna

I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word. 
I made this top for DD 




I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
strip work twirl skirt 
story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
easy fit short shorts with a ruffle. 
What would you ladies do?


----------



## PrincessCooper's Mom

I have been making outfits to sale in local children's consignment sale and have run into small problem.  I am hoping some of you talented ladies can help me.

I have my shorts in all sizes made all except cutting and running my elastic through.  I have sizes 6 mths, 12 mths, 18 mths, 24 months, 2T, 3T, 4T and 5T.  I usually just sew for my daughter and waist size is not an issue.  Does anyone have general mesurements that they use for these sizes.

Please help I am trying to sew our way back to Disney!!!


----------



## 1308Miles

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I like in Brookfield (between Danbury and New Milford) and we certainly are getting socked!
> I foster rescue dogs and the transport for this week has been rescheduled twice! We went from Wed to Friday as of this afternoon.



Oh! I know exactly where that is...my DH is from Ridgefield! We live in a very small rural town south of Middletown. 

Finished my 2nd Simply Sweet last night...I think I have got the hang of this!

Here it is on my constantly-in-motion DD (she was busy watching Dora and holding her 'Rella cup and too distracted to look at the camera!)
















I'm planning on adding a black bow to the Minnie head on the bodice...I'm still learning how to perfect the boutique bow!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

What is the simplest way to turn a t-shirt into a dress?  Do I cut off the bottom of the shirt?


----------



## Adi12982

ms_mckenna said:


> I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word.
> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?



If you have many other projects left, I'd just do the petti.  I think it would look gorgeous with it.  

But if you are all done I'd do Leslie's ribbon twirl - I chose it because I think it would look best with a skirt, and Leslie's is simple yet gorgeous!


----------



## Adi12982

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> What is the simplest way to turn a t-shirt into a dress?  Do I cut off the bottom of the shirt?



Yes!

http://www.mormonchic.com/crafty/patriotic-apparel.asp#2


----------



## SallyfromDE

Granna4679 said:


> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




What the trick for lining the characters up? I did Heathers 3 Ghosts, and they came out pretty bad. I had marked the bottom line, and tried to adjust the hoop. But I was still off. BTW.. this came out beautiful.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Adi12982 said:


> Yes!
> 
> http://www.mormonchic.com/crafty/patriotic-apparel.asp#2



Thanks for the quick response!  I think I may opt to do something like this for Valentine's instead of making something from scratch.  I am just not feeling inspired this year.  Hmmm......


----------



## ms_mckenna

teresajoy said:


> Sorry about the bad sewing day! I've done that more than once with the feed dogs. I always feel so silly after I figure it out! And, I HATE when needles keep breaking! Last month I was sewing buttonholes in elastic, and broke FOUR needles before I decided to just cut slits without the buttonholes!


Thank you for making me feel better.  I broke 4 on Pooh and Eeyore./u was actually questioning if I got a bad batch of needles lol.  I have never been so happy than when I finished them this afternoon! 


HeatherSue said:


> Don't get too excited.  Tessa didn't want new dresses or skirts this time.  So, there are no frills.  Thankfully, she will still wear her dresses for previous trips.  So, she'll mostly be wearing older stuff.


Aw sorry hun but at least you can be unhappy about it at WDW 



PrincessCooper's Mom said:


> I have been making outfits to sale in local children's consignment sale and have run into small problem.  I am hoping some of you talented ladies can help me.
> 
> I have my shorts in all sizes made all except cutting and running my elastic through.  I have sizes 6 mths, 12 mths, 18 mths, 24 months, 2T, 3T, 4T and 5T.  I usually just sew for my daughter and waist size is not an issue.  Does anyone have general mesurements that they use for these sizes.
> 
> Please help I am trying to sew our way back to Disney!!!


Sorry hun I am no help my kids are way small for their age too. 



1308Miles said:


> I'm planning on adding a black bow to the Minnie head on the bodice...I'm still learning how to perfect the boutique bow!


Precious! Share your bows when you figure them out. That is the one thing I really need to figure out on my own. Wish I could take a bow making class lol. 



Adi12982 said:


> If you have many other projects left, I'd just do the petti.  I think it would look gorgeous with it.
> 
> But if you are all done I'd do Leslie's ribbon twirl - I chose it because I think it would look best with a skirt, and Leslie's is simple yet gorgeous!



I was leaning to that one. I found this one too https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/how-to-make-a-layered-tulle-twirl-skirt.htm
I have a ton of projects but we are not goign till June so plenty of time.


----------



## NiniMorris

For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?

I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)

There used to be an organization here in metro Atlanta that granted second chance wishes, but they have gone out of business.  I know there HAS to be something , somewhere that can help her.  (kids with mito rarely live past 10, especially if they were diagnosed early in their life.)


Thanks....



Nini


----------



## lynnanddbyz

SallyfromDE said:


> What the trick for lining the characters up? I did Heathers 3 Ghosts, and they came out pretty bad. I had marked the bottom line, and tried to adjust the hoop. But I was still off. BTW.. this came out beautiful.



I did not do this dress but the way I line up multiple designs is not to line up the bottom.  They always seem to come out wrong.  line up the centers of the design.  Take an air erasable pen and draw a centerline horizontal across where you want the characters to be.  The middle one will be dead center.  Each side character will be centered up and down on the line.  You will need to know the width of each design and leave a little extra in between.  I hope this is clear if not just ask about what is unclear.


----------



## effervescent

princesssfws said:


> Yep it's the Gymbo tutu from Pop of Daisies - makes it much easier to just buy the tutu.  I think I saw a blue one is coming to the outlets so I'll have to pick that up and do something w/ Cinderella on the shirt.  With a 4mth old I don't have as much time to sew so if I can get the bottoms  somewhere else I'm all over it.



DD has the same one with the Little Sister shirt, but I know she'd much prefer a Tink shirt - she's fairy crazy at the moment.  I don't know why I didn't think of it before!  And you can't pay me to make tutus, every one that Alison has is purchased...lol.  I can't wait to see the Cinderella outfit!  I just love babies in tutus.  




HeatherSue said:


> -
> Yay!! Hopefully we'll see each other!  What days are you going to be there?  Will you be there Sunday evening?  Are you coming to the Disboutiquer meet at ESPN? Is that enough questions?



We should be there about noon on Sunday and we're checking out Wednesday morning.  We're just doing two days at the parks and a bit of DTD.  I am coming to the meet, probably with the two youngest.  We've got late dinner reservations at 1900 PF (and actually hope to catch Wishes at Poly before) that night, but I can't miss the chance to meet everyone!  And are there ever too many questions?  

Speaking of meeting everyone - are we meeting in a certain place or are we just wandering around with LGMH until we all run into each other?    In all of my trips to Disney I have never been to ESPN.



teresajoy said:


> The Aurora dress is gorgeous!!! I especially like the crown you made!!! And, Prince Phillip is so cool!! The Snow Whit is darling, is the fabric sparkly?
> 
> But, my FAVORITE is the DUMBO!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!   Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! Your daughter is just too cute too!!! I like the picture of her flying!



Thank you!  The fabric is not sparkly.  The skirt fabric is Fairy Frost so it's got a touch of glimmer though.

DD is my little girly-girl hambone.  She loves everything pink and ruffly, and loves to have her picture taken.  



cogero said:


> I am just testing how my tickers look since I am missing Disney



Oooooh Chiara's going on a cruise!    I hope to hit the Dream next year if I can convince DH.  Which cruise are you doing?



billwendy said:


> The skirt is the Audrey skirt from Lisa - I just showed the ruffly back because its so ruffly - lol!!!!



Oh yay, that's the skirt I'm going to be attempting for DD's Monterts outfit.



1308Miles said:


> *Oh my...the cuteness! Are those Simply Sweet variations? I would love to know where you got the pattern for the add-ons (waist, etc.) My DD is OBSESSED with Cinderella (she calls her 'Rella) and I really want to make her a 'Rella dress for our trip.*



Aw, DD used to call her Lella, now she's got it up to Cinlella....lol.  Both of the dresses and the Dumbo top are SS.  This is CarlaC's blog postings for both the Aurora and the Cinderella alterations for the SS.


[/QUOTE]



ms_mckenna said:


> I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word.
> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?



I would do the petti or a strip work, but I pink sparkly heart strip works so I'm sure that's coloring my choice!



1308Miles said:


> I'm planning on adding a black bow to the Minnie head on the bodice...I'm still learning how to perfect the boutique bow!



Cute!  I'm still trying to learn the boutique bow...lol.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## billwendy

Awwwww - such CUTENESS EVERYONE!!!

Callie - what about Lisa's Audrey ruffle? you could make a ruffle out of each of the piglet fabrics - would be fab!!!!!!

So how many people are going to be at the meet?

Chiara - a CRUISE!!!!!!!!????? WOO HOO


----------



## visitingapril09

NiniMorris said:


> For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?
> 
> I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)
> 
> There used to be an organization here in metro Atlanta that granted second chance wishes, but they have gone out of business.  I know there HAS to be something , somewhere that can help her.  (kids with mito rarely live past 10, especially if they were diagnosed early in their life.)
> 
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't know of anywhere. Everywhere stipulates that the child never can have had a wish before. We took Andrew on his wish trip at 5 cause we weren't sure that his outlook was very good. He still has a neurodegenerative disease and is a very sick young man. Now he is 12. We are taking him back to Disney for a 'second' wish, you could say, but we are doing for him.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I hope you all have a great time who are going to the meet in FL.  Wish I could be there!  I still need to meet up with Heather and Teresa sometime since we don't live that far from each other.  I keep thinking we will run into each other sometime.


----------



## visitingapril09

Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today. 













Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!


----------



## billwendy

visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



I love these!!! Were they hard to make?


----------



## visitingapril09

billwendy said:


> I love these!!! Were they hard to make?



No, used a great tutorial found here. 

http://elily00.wordpress.com/tutorials/wallet/

Only hard part was the zipper. It was tricky but once I had done one it made total sense.


----------



## ellenbenny

visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



Love the wallets, and I believe that to be a ruffler foot?


----------



## NiniMorris

Visiting April....that is a ruffler foot...
And that (the wish info) was what I was afraid of.  She was in hospice at age two... now her family can't afford a trip.  She has been in a wheelchair for the past year, and the prognosis is getting bleaker by he day.  Now Mom just found out she is pregnant again with another high risk pregnancy.  (she lost two and had her last one 8 weeks early, but he is fine now)  

I guess I need to find a way to save a little extra money and try to take her with us this trip...2 wheelchairs shouldn't be too much problems...right?  LOL


----------



## miprender

DisneyKings said:


>


That came out so nice



ncmomof2 said:


>


So cute.



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip shirt for big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Mallory's Big Give:
> 
> Snow White dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL!



Wow..everything is so sweet.



cogero said:


> .





snubie said:


> 5
> 
> This is a CASE of Jeanne - Lauren is going to see the Lion King show in Providence in February - not sure if she will wear this at WDW next week or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey-Minnie vida with no real front/back - Lauren can wear it either way - to wear at MK on Monday



I am so jealous that you are going to see Lion King. I was debating on getting tickets to the show. Great dress by the way.



ItsArmaya said:


>


Nice house... I especially like how there is no snow on the ground.



princesssfws said:


> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



Just too cute!



billwendy said:


>



Wendy that is just so cute!



Granna4679 said:


> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.



Congrats on your SIL and I love those dresses especially the Toy Story one.



1308Miles said:


> Oh! I know exactly where that is...my DH is from Ridgefield! We live in a very small rural town south of Middletown.
> 
> Finished my 2nd Simply Sweet last night...I think I have got the hang of this!
> 
> Here it is on my constantly-in-motion DD (she was busy watching Dora and holding her 'Rella cup and too distracted to look at the camera!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on adding a black bow to the Minnie head on the bodice...I'm still learning how to perfect the boutique bow!



Cute!!


----------



## visitingapril09

NiniMorris said:


> Visiting April....that is a ruffler foot...
> And that (the wish info) was what I was afraid of.  She was in hospice at age two... now her family can't afford a trip.  She has been in a wheelchair for the past year, and the prognosis is getting bleaker by he day.  Now Mom just found out she is pregnant again with another high risk pregnancy.  (she lost two and had her last one 8 weeks early, but he is fine now)
> 
> I guess I need to find a way to save a little extra money and try to take her with us this trip...2 wheelchairs shouldn't be too much problems...right?  LOL



Aww...I hear ya. Andrew was critical at 5. Now we live one day at a time and savor every moment. I know many mom's with mito children. 

Thanks for the info on the foot......now I just have to figure out  how to use it!


----------



## cogero

visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



I really love those wallets. I am going to bookmark that tutorial.

My wonderful DH has been washing fabric for me for the past 2 days. I had a bunch of fat quarters laying around forever so I brought it up to wash so it is ready to use. The wonderful guy that he is he even folded them for me.

Then today I received my shirts from Jiffy Shirts for Khelsey's give and he washed those for me and then I received an order from Fabric.com for Khelsey's give and he started washing that for me. He is just such a sweetie.

I am going to start a few things in the next day or so.


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Visiting April....that is a ruffler foot...
> And that (the wish info) was what I was afraid of.  She was in hospice at age two... now her family can't afford a trip.  She has been in a wheelchair for the past year, and the prognosis is getting bleaker by he day.  Now Mom just found out she is pregnant again with another high risk pregnancy.  (she lost two and had her last one 8 weeks early, but he is fine now)
> 
> I guess I need to find a way to save a little extra money and try to take her with us this trip...2 wheelchairs shouldn't be too much problems...right?  LOL



Awwww - Nini you are so sweet!! Im a good wheelchair pusher!!!! When ya going?? lol....


----------



## Adi12982

NiniMorris said:


> For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?
> 
> I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)
> 
> There used to be an organization here in metro Atlanta that granted second chance wishes, but they have gone out of business.  I know there HAS to be something , somewhere that can help her.  (kids with mito rarely live past 10, especially if they were diagnosed early in their life.)
> 
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



If I'm not mistaken, didn't Our Big Give group help raise funds to send a little girl a second time before she passed away.  I want to say her name was Mya, but I could totally be wrong,  it was around the time I was in the hospital a lot.  Anyhow, couldn't that be something we could help with?


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????



Wow Wendy! These look so cute. I am sure they will love the new outfits!



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...seriously...I went out of town last week for 4 days and the had family things to do the rest of the weekend.  When I got back on, I was 20 pages or so behind!  NOOOOO!  I will never catch up so I started taking notes and I will comment a little at a time.
> 
> Before I start, let me just BRAG a minute.  I went with my daughter to my son-in-laws Army Boot Camp Graduation last week.  It started off rather rough when we landed in NC late at night and they cancelled our connecting flight.  We needed to be in SC by the following morning at 5 or so, so her inlaws (who had already driven 14 hrs that day to get to SC) had to drive another 3 hrs to pick us up and take us back to SC.  Crazy night to say the least.  However....during graduation they gave special awards to 25 guys out of roughly 1250 soldiers.  My son-in-law was one of those 25.  I am SOOOO PROUD of him...I just had to brag a moment.  He got the award for his Marksmanship (is that the correct spelling).
> 
> I have actually been sewing some.  I finished a few outfits I will post.   I have made these for some friends/customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.



Congrats to your son-in-law. It is indeed an accomplishment! Thank you for sharing pictures of your wonderful outfits!



effervescent said:


> I love the jewelry rolls.  I think I'll put that on my never ending to do list.  I don't usually take jewelry with me because I don't have anything to put it in.  Plus I can embroider it - bonus!    Is it your own pattern or where did you get the pattern?



The pattern is from the One Yard Wonders book, though I am sure one can find similar ones for free! I modified it to a button closure instead of using ribbons.

Oh and I can't remember who said something about the zippers - it was super easy to put them in!




aboveH20 said:


> Yup, I've got the instructions and I'm STILL working on my first real patchwork.  (Maybe I can graduate from Eye Spy bags to real live clothing for Big Gives .)  I've got the rows stitched and now onto gathering.



Your comment on "graduating" cracks me up! I am sure you will do a good job!



ms_mckenna said:


> I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word.
> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?



I thought easy fits with matching ruffles would be cute.



1308Miles said:


>



Cute Cute Cute!



visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



Cute wallets. I may have to make one for myself! That is a ruffler foot. I highly recommend reading Carla's "The Ruffler Unruffled" book. You can get it for free from YMCT or from her blog.


----------



## sahm1000

Hey All!  

It has been SO LONG since I've been on here.  I just read through the last few pages of the thread and realized I don't know a lot of you!  Shameful on my part!  I swear it's my New Year's resolution to do better!  

The holidays were so busy I haven't been on.  But on the positive side...I have been sewing!  I had three little neighbor girls who went to WDW for Christmas and I couldn't resist making dresses for all three of them.  Of course, I procrastinated as always, and had to work on them for about 10 days straight.  I know some of you can just whip things up so quickly, but I am so slow!  Then we had the holidays which were busy and wonderful!  My kiddos went back to school and then we had a snow day!  Snow days here in Dallas are far and few between so we enjoyed it.  Then the dreaded stomach flu hit us...hard!  It knocked me and my three girls out for about 5 days from the start to the finish.  Just yucky!  Nothing more pathetic than a two year old trying hard not to puke and when she finally gave in she would just hang her head in the pan and hug it while she did.  Pathetic!

Finally we were all well again and I had two more dresses to work on quick like!  I had promised Amber G. (a mother of a wish tripper/Big Give recipient) that I would make the dresses I made for her two girls again for her for them to wear to 1900 Park Fare.  It was the simply sweet (which I love) but I had hand appliqued the bodice on them.  Since I got my embroidery machine 18 months ago or so I haven't done any hand embroidery so that took some time to refamiliarize myself.  But I got them done in the knick of time and mailed them off last week.  And of course, would you think I would take pictures of anything I've made???? Of course not!  I did get to see pictures of Amber's girls wearing them and it makes me so happy!

So our next trip is coming up the end of April and I need to get sewing. I've got my three girls to sew for along with my niece and nephew.  Better get sewing but I promise to be around more!


----------



## Granna4679

SallyfromDE said:


> What the trick for lining the characters up? I did Heathers 3 Ghosts, and they came out pretty bad. I had marked the bottom line, and tried to adjust the hoop. But I was still off. BTW.. this came out beautiful.



I did "Bullseye" in the middle first and then marked a center point with disappearing ink where I wanted the other 2 to go.  Since Woody and Jessie were almost the same size, I lucked out.  The spacing between them was the tricky part.  But I just made another ink mark where I wanted it to be and it did okay.  

Thanks to everyone for all of the sweet comments on the dresses and also for my SIL.  He and my daughter have been married 18 months and he was @ Basic for 12 weeks.  He went directly to Virginia after that and will be there 14 weeks.  She can't go with him for any of it.  So roughly 1/2 year they will be apart.  They are both hating being apart but this is what he has always wanted, so we are very proud of him for the accomplishments and for serving our country.  To whomever said they had been to Navy Boot Camp....(sorry lost the quote)...yes, this graduation was super impressive.  Makes you proud!!  And on top of everything else, my daughter is a sign language interpreter and she was asked to Interpret for the deaf at the graduation (in front of approx 4000 people).  She was so honored!!


----------



## livndisney

Adi12982 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't Our Big Give group help raise funds to send a little girl a second time before she passed away.  I want to say her name was Maya, but I could totally be wrong,  it was around the time I was in the hospital a lot.  Anyhow, couldn't that be something we could help with?



Yes, our group was able to put together a 2nd trip for Mya before she passed away last year. I am hoping her Mom will be at the meet on Sunday.


----------



## visitingapril09

Who all is going to be at WDW between March 22 and April 5th. Would love to meet up with a few. If not, Look for a blonde family with three teens, one 6'6" and a 12 year old in a wheelchair with lots of medical attachments!


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?
> 
> I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)
> 
> There used to be an organization here in metro Atlanta that granted second chance wishes, but they have gone out of business.  I know there HAS to be something , somewhere that can help her.  (kids with mito rarely live past 10, especially if they were diagnosed early in their life.)
> 
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




A friend of mine has a son with mito.  I had no idea that he probably would not live past 10.  I have been afraid to ask.  That breaks my heart!  I knew he was sick and I knew deep down he could die at any time but wow.  He was just granted a wish trip to the San Diego zoo.


----------



## Adi12982

livndisney said:


> Yes, our group was able to put together a 2nd trip for Mya before she passed away last year. I am hoping her Mom will be at the meet on Sunday.



That would be awesome.

I wish we could help this little girl go before she passes - especially since she spent most of her first trip in the hospital!  How special it would be to help make that happen!


----------



## teresajoy

1308Miles said:


> *So pretty...those are so springy! I'm definitely in need of spring right about now. We just got 4" today and are expecting 12+" on Wednesday night (this is on top of the 30+" we had on the ground!) I'm afraid to let DS go out and play in the snow after he gets home from school...we might never find him!*



LOL! Too funny! I'm so tired of winter, I just want it to be done!!! Like I told Heather the other day, it's getting harder and harder for me to pretend winter isn't here yet! 



ms_mckenna said:


> I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word.
> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?



I say go with the petti! What color do you have?



1308Miles said:


> Oh! I know exactly where that is...my DH is from Ridgefield! We live in a very small rural town south of Middletown.
> 
> Finished my 2nd Simply Sweet last night...I think I have got the hang of this!
> 
> Here it is on my constantly-in-motion DD (she was busy watching Dora and holding her 'Rella cup and too distracted to look at the camera!)


Your daughter is so cute!!! And, yep I'd say you've got the hand of the SS!!! Adorable dress!!! 





NiniMorris said:


> For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?
> 
> I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)
> 
> There used to be an organization here in metro Atlanta that granted second chance wishes, but they have gone out of business.  I know there HAS to be something , somewhere that can help her.  (kids with mito rarely live past 10, especially if they were diagnosed early in their life.)
> 
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



It has happened before that a Wish organization will grant a second Wish trip. Have they contacted the one they went with to begin with and explained the situation to them? Beg them?? It's so sad what these kids and their families go through .



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I hope you all have a great time who are going to the meet in FL.  Wish I could be there!  I still need to meet up with Heather and Teresa sometime since we don't live that far from each other.  I keep thinking we will run into each other sometime.



I keep hoping to run into you too! I'll be at OCB on the 19th for a baby shower, you should go out to eat that afternoon around 2ish...



visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.



I love the wallets!!!! 
And, yep that looks like a ruffling foot to me too. 


sahm1000 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> It has been SO LONG since I've been on here.  I just read through the last few pages of the thread and realized I don't know a lot of you!  Shameful on my part!  I swear it's my New Year's resolution to do better!
> 
> The holidays were so busy I haven't been on.  But on the positive side...I have been sewing!  I had three little neighbor girls who went to WDW for Christmas and I couldn't resist making dresses for all three of them.  Of course, I procrastinated as always, and had to work on them for about 10 days straight.  I know some of you can just whip things up so quickly, but I am so slow!  Then we had the holidays which were busy and wonderful!  My kiddos went back to school and then we had a snow day!  Snow days here in Dallas are far and few between so we enjoyed it.  Then the dreaded stomach flu hit us...hard!  It knocked me and my three girls out for about 5 days from the start to the finish.  Just yucky!  Nothing more pathetic than a two year old trying hard not to puke and when she finally gave in she would just hang her head in the pan and hug it while she did.  Pathetic!
> 
> Finally we were all well again and I had two more dresses to work on quick like!  I had promised Amber G. (a mother of a wish tripper/Big Give recipient) that I would make the dresses I made for her two girls again for her for them to wear to 1900 Park Fare.  It was the simply sweet (which I love) but I had hand appliqued the bodice on them.  Since I got my embroidery machine 18 months ago or so I haven't done any hand embroidery so that took some time to refamiliarize myself.  But I got them done in the knick of time and mailed them off last week.  And of course, would you think I would take pictures of anything I've made???? Of course not!  I did get to see pictures of Amber's girls wearing them and it makes me so happy!
> 
> So our next trip is coming up the end of April and I need to get sewing. I've got my three girls to sew for along with my niece and nephew.  Better get sewing but I promise to be around more!



Hey Benita!! Funny, I was just thinking about you yesterday! 
I'm sorry you were all so sick! That is just not fun at all. 
That was so nice of you to make outfits for Amber! I have seen some of the pictures on her Facebook wall, I'll have to go check for some more!


----------



## teresajoy

Did you all see that Carla has a new pattern out?? It's a cute little Jon Jon romper! She has a girly option for it too. It's adorable!  
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...rsiblerompersboysandgirlssizesnewbornto5t.htm


----------



## VBAndrea

ms_mckenna said:


> I would love some opinions I am kind of stuck for lack of a better word.
> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?


I think a petti would look gorgeous with that adorable top!  My second choice would be Leslie's ribbon trimmed twirl.  I think a stripwork or story book might be too busy and take away from the cuteness of the top.  



1308Miles said:


> Oh! I know exactly where that is...my DH is from Ridgefield! We live in a very small rural town south of Middletown.
> 
> Finished my 2nd Simply Sweet last night...I think I have got the hang of this!
> 
> Here it is on my constantly-in-motion DD (she was busy watching Dora and holding her 'Rella cup and too distracted to look at the camera!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on adding a black bow to the Minnie head on the bodice...I'm still learning how to perfect the boutique bow!


Great job!  It looks lovely on your dd.  I always make the tie straps like you did.  I feel I get more life out of the dress that way as I can adjust the straps to my growing dd.



visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



Fantastic job on the wallets!  I bookmarked the tute to add to the neverending list of things I'd love to do but proabbaly never ever will.  I've been working on a simple stripwork skirt for about two weeks now.  I thought I'd finish it in two days but some days I don't have time to sew at all and some days I eek in less than five minutes at the machine.  I should have two days free this week to try to catch up on life and get that dang skirt finished.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

RMAMom said:


> My sister and her family are going to Disney next week so I did some shirts for the kids.
> 
> For Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love those shirts! The placemat is really pretty!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Showing off a bit...this is what I made today...not clothes for me or the kids, clothes for my new toy!    Now I can read Disboards in the living room while DH is watching a football game I don't care about, and he won't call me antisocial for hiding out on the computer.
> 
> And the surprise inside, my new toy!!!




How cool!  Love your thread collection in the background!



ItsArmaya said:


> Are we the only family with the "Disney Rule" when it comes to clothing?  My kids will wear all kinds of crazy things on vacation because they know it's our "family thing" to go wild- where else in the world can you get away with being crazy and indulging your inner child?



We have the same rule and it applies to husbands also!



cogero said:


> okay here is what I did today
> 
> This is the onsie that gave me fits. DH and DD say it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow  I want to finish the dump truck shirt and I will be done and can mail it out.



I think the rocket ship came out great too!  My mom hates working with onsies also.  She made one for Sara Beth when she was born and had to do it 3 times before she was happy with it!  The birthday shirt is cute!




DisneyKings said:


> I finally finished the 2nd autograph quilt top--I've been too scared to quilt on the first one, but plan to get some done this week!



WOW!  I love it!  I am really loving all these quilts!  Wish I had time to make one!



ncmomof2 said:


> I posted my older DD felix I made for Christmas but nerve got around to the little one, so here she is at the Great Wolf Lodge.  What a fun place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I finally got the never to try the feliz!  It was not too bad but I have to get the bodice to fit better when I make one for our fall trip.  I got the Vida pattern in the mail yesterday and I can't with to try it!



Love your Feliz!  I just made my first 2 weeks ago and it was really easy!  I decided to make a second!  We didn't do butt ruffles this time...sara beth thinks she is getting too old.   That purse is great too!



1308Miles said:


> Thanks...I just finished my first Simply Sweet and I'm thrilled with the results! It was so much easier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so frustrating because I ran out of fabric at 9-ish last night and had to obsess over it until 10 this morning. I was so afraid that they would run out of the Minnie dot fabric (which is very likely...the lady said it has happened many times) but luckily it was in stock! I ran home and finished it. Yay! I was so thrilled with the outcome that I went back and bought additional fabric so I could do a longer version (knee-length) for our AK day. YAY!



It came out great! Don't you love that simply sweet pattern!  I made 3 for this trip!



effervescent said:


> Okay I finally have a few to share!
> 
> The first is Chelsea's Big Give:
> 
> Princess Aurora dress and crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom and dad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirts for mom, dad, and big brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, Dumbo.  DD loves the Dumbo ride and always wants to ride in one of the pink Dumbos.  So for this trip she requested a pink Dimbo outfit.  Excuse the quality of the pics, I was using my phone.
> 
> Flying like Dimbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL!



Wow!  You have been busy! I love it all!  The snow white dress and dimbo are my favorite!


----------



## 1308Miles

effervescent said:


> Aw, DD used to call her Lella, now she's got it up to Cinlella....lol.  Both of the dresses and the Dumbo top are SS.  This is CarlaC's blog postings for both the Aurora and the Cinderella alterations for the SS.



*YES! This is exactly what I was looking for! THANK YOU!  I'm going to run out to JoAnn's to get stuff for a 'Rella dress before we get clobbered with more snow this afternoon. Cinlella is so cute! DD is starting to say 'Rora for Aurora. DH asked me last night (as I was finishing another custom shirt) "Are you almost done making all your Disney crafts?" Ummm...no! I'll NEVER be done with my Disney crafts! This thread is just getting me warmed up for more!*




visitingapril09 said:


>



*LOVE those. We started giving out 'Disney Dollars' to DS for completed chores around the house. He is OBSESSED with Disney Dollars (I have a pic of them in my PTR in my signature) and will do anything to get them. We've been using an old wallet to keep them in but the wallets you posted would be PERFECT! I'm bookmarking that tutorial for next year's trip! TFS!*



cogero said:


> My wonderful DH has been washing fabric for me for the past 2 days. I had a bunch of fat quarters laying around forever so I brought it up to wash so it is ready to use. The wonderful guy that he is he even folded them for me.
> 
> Then today I received my shirts from Jiffy Shirts for Khelsey's give and he washed those for me and then I received an order from Fabric.com for Khelsey's give and he started washing that for me. He is just such a sweetie.



*Wow...what a sweet DH! Do you rent him out? I have a mountain of clothes in my laundry room that could use washing (and folding!) *



teresajoy said:


> Did you all see that Carla has a new pattern out?? It's a cute little Jon Jon romper! She has a girly option for it too. It's adorable!
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...rsiblerompersboysandgirlssizesnewbornto5t.htm



*Definitely headed there to check that out. After conquering 2 Simply Sweets, I am a CarlaC fan! I think I'm ready to branch out from the Simply Sweet...what would be next? Tell me about the Portrait Peasant...is it as easy as the SS? *


----------



## ms_mckenna

effervescent said:


> I would do the petti or a strip work, but I pink sparkly heart strip works so I'm sure that's coloring my choice!





billwendy said:


> Callie - what about Lisa's Audrey ruffle? you could make a ruffle out of each of the piglet fabrics - would be fab!!!!!!





visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.





PurpleEars said:


> I thought easy fits with matching ruffles would be cute.
> .





teresajoy said:


> I say go with the petti! What color do you have?





VBAndrea said:


> I think a petti would look gorgeous with that adorable top!  My second choice would be Leslie's ribbon trimmed twirl.  I think a stripwork or story book might be too busy and take away from the cuteness of the top.



Thanks guys! I think I am going with the petti it is at least easier right lol. Wendy I think I am doing the Zoe skirt for her AK outfit. 
Teresa I need some new pettis for this trip! I know I want to buy a white one but I think that would be to much white. She has a light pink one and a hot pink one I bought from Angel coming. I am actually kind of hopeful the hot pink matches because she is wearing it to 1900 as long as it fits her little butt! It is a 2 so I am a little scared it won't.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have come to the conclusion...i really do not like to make the same dress more than once. If DD (Megan) had not asked so sweetly AND this pattern goes together pretty quickly, I would have said no.
> The one without a Pooh Character is a gift for a cousin who is the same age as Hannah, I like the ties at the shoulder.
> They are cheerful to look at with all these grey days and SNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to do a red Hello Kitty for V-Day



I love these dresses!  They are so pretty!



snubie said:


> 5 days until Disney!!!!
> It will only be  a 3 night trip but it will be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An up-cycled dress - to wear at EPCOT on Sunday and to the meet Sunday evening



I love all these outfits!  That minnie dress is so pretty! Now I know to just look for these outfits while we are in the parks!



princesssfws said:


> Can I join back in this thread?
> 
> I was gone for awhile b/c my girls got older and didn't want cutesy customs.  But we had a little surprise so now I have a little girl to dress all cutesy and fun again.  Her first trip will be in May and she'll be almost 8 mths old.  I need to start stalking this thread again to get ideas.
> 
> Here is our new little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her first custom for WDW:



What a cutie!  All your little ones are precious.  The outfit is really cute!



PurpleEars said:


> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get back to sewing before I can share more pictures!



That is really neat!  I could use something like that for all the junk Ashley brings with her.



billwendy said:


> I couldnt resist sending something to CHelsea and Fuller - they are just so stinkin cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????



Such cute outfits!  I love that skirt with the piglet top!



Granna4679 said:


> This is a Raggedy Ann modified Simply Sweet.  I made a twirl skirt out of Fat Quarters and attached to a SS top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also for a customer.  I Love this Winnie the Pooh fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post.  I still have 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to get some of it on here before I continued.


Everything is great, but I love the Toy story feliz!  WOW!  You are soooo talented!



Adi12982 said:


> It is crazy - I am pretty sure I started posting on here February of 2008 - so I'm coming up on my 3 year anniversary, too.  I've been on a bit of a hiatus since the baby - but mostly since I'm friends with so many of you on FB anyhow.  I am excited to see everyone this weekend!  (and a little nervous too - I tend to be a bit shy).



I just looked it up last night and I started posting in August of 2007!  I can't wait to meet everyone this weekend either!



T-rox said:


> [C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them all but this is my fave



These are so cute!  Love the little dress!



ms_mckenna said:


> I made this top for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide what to put with it. Originally I was just going to put it with a petti and call it done which I may still do. I am looking at other options though so here are my thoughts ....
> Leslies ribbon trimmed twirl skirt
> strip work twirl skirt
> story book twirl skirt (have a pooh storybook)
> easy fit short shorts with a ruffle.
> What would you ladies do?



I like the story book twirl or the ribbon trimmed twirl! That top is so pretty!



1308Miles said:


> Oh! I know exactly where that is...my DH is from Ridgefield! We live in a very small rural town south of Middletown.
> 
> Finished my 2nd Simply Sweet last night...I think I have got the hang of this!
> 
> Here it is on my constantly-in-motion DD (she was busy watching Dora and holding her 'Rella cup and too distracted to look at the camera!)



So pretty!  She is sooo cute!



visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.



Those wallets are awesome!  Wish I had time to make some for our trip!

WOOH!  'It took me so long to catch up on the last 3 days that I just burned up a pot of hard boiled eggs!  WOOPS!


----------



## T-rox

nini- i will pm you

to all- what is a leslies ribbon twirl? it sounds delicious


----------



## mommy2mrb

visitingapril09 said:


> Who all is going to be at WDW between March 22 and April 5th. Would love to meet up with a few. If not, Look for a blonde family with three teens, one 6'6" and a 12 year old in a wheelchair with lots of medical attachments!



we will be there March 29 - April 9, would love to meet you!

loving all the cute outfits, you are a bunch of talented ladies!!

I am willing to help out Nini's little friend too, she deserves to get her "wish"!!!


----------



## princesssfws

visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



These wallets are super cute and a great idea.  Wish I could do zippers.  

That is definitely a ruffler foot.  Hope I can remember how to use mine.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!

First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.





Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!









Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to. 









Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?













Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:









Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!





And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! She has SB has grown SO much!! Love all the outfits! I feel like i need to step up our outfits suddenly! LOL! I like the light shirt, brings out the dark in the dress, of course the dark brings out the light.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! She has SB has grown SO much!! Love all the outfits! I feel like i need to step up our outfits suddenly! LOL! I like the light shirt, brings out the dark in the dress, of course the dark brings out the light.



Thanks Jessica!  We are having the same problem...both shirts seem to go well!


----------



## ellenbenny

mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



WOW, almost TMTQ in one post, LOL!  But they are all so awesome that I just had to quote them.  I can't even say which one is my favorite.  I bought those 2 lion king fabrics, great to see a good use for them, may have to CASE that some day.  Also love the patchwork twirl repurposed, I will have to remember that for when DGD outgrows the one I made for our last trip, because I hate to let that go to waste! 

I really do love all of them!!


----------



## cogero

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks Jessica!  We are having the same problem...both shirts seem to go well!



OH gosh I totally love the bambi dress but they are all fabulous.


I have a question, I had an idea of something I wanted to do with either a charm pack or some kind of patchwork. Do you wash and iron these first as you would with normal fabric.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> OH gosh I totally love the bambi dress but they are all fabulous.
> 
> 
> I have a question, I had an idea of something I wanted to do with either a charm pack or some kind of patchwork. Do you wash and iron these first as you would with normal fabric.



I do.....in fact hubby is thinking about installing an apratment sized w/d in the studio for me...since I seem to wash fabric several times before I actually use it!

Nini


----------



## visitingapril09

mommy2mrb said:


> we will be there March 29 - April 9, would love to meet you!
> 
> loving all the cute outfits, you are a bunch of talented ladies!!
> 
> I am willing to help out Nini's little friend too, she deserves to get her "wish"!!!



We overlap by several days. I am sure we can figure something out! We will chat closer to the time.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

cogero said:


> OH gosh I totally love the bambi dress but they are all fabulous.
> 
> 
> I have a question, I had an idea of something I wanted to do with either a charm pack or some kind of patchwork. Do you wash and iron these first as you would with normal fabric.



I made a patchwork twirl with a charm pack and I didn't wash it first.  I did serge each piece together and it is still intact.  usually, I do wash ALL fabric first...I just couldn't fatham ironing all those little squares!

Thanks about the bambi!  I just ran out and got a pair of light jeans to go with it because I didn't like the dark ones I had!


----------



## kkacar

Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.  

Any suggestions.

BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!  

kelli


----------



## ncmomof2

kkacar said:


> Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!
> 
> kelli



I would have her look through here or the photobucket account (the info should be on page 1) and have her pick our stuff she likes.  And then see if your sister can make it.  Good luck!  I hope my DDs still wants to wear customs at 9!


----------



## T-rox

mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



where did u get all the fabric?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

T-rox said:


> where did u get all the fabric?



Lets see....

Snow white panel on ebay, snow white fabric hobby lobby
Lion king on ebay
Mickey at Walmart
Tink at Walmart
bambi at hobby lobby
and the patchwork was a collection from hobby lobby, ebay, hancocks, joanns, and walmart!


----------



## cogero

My daughter is 9 and I did skirts and shirts for our last trip.

I am moving towards a couple dresses for august. The trick is not to make them babyish. Look at the photobucket account and let her choose.


----------



## aboveH20

mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



 a bow is worth a thousands words!


----------



## Granna4679

mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



Wow...no favorites here!  I love them all!  Great idea repurposing the twirl...I would have hated for her to outgrow that one too.  You did a great job!

Major envy here for all of you going to WDW in the next few days/weeks.  I wish I were going to meet all of you!  I hope you all have a wonderful trip.  Please post pics of everyone when you get back!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple


----------



## SallyfromDE

lynnanddbyz said:


> I did not do this dress but the way I line up multiple designs is not to line up the bottom.  They always seem to come out wrong.  line up the centers of the design.  Take an air erasable pen and draw a centerline horizontal across where you want the characters to be.  The middle one will be dead center.  Each side character will be centered up and down on the line.  You will need to know the width of each design and leave a little extra in between.  I hope this is clear if not just ask about what is unclear.



Okay, that sounds doable. Now what if they are different sizes? Any suggestions? 



NiniMorris said:


> Visiting April....that is a ruffler foot...
> And that (the wish info) was what I was afraid of.  She was in hospice at age two... now her family can't afford a trip.  She has been in a wheelchair for the past year, and the prognosis is getting bleaker by he day.  Now Mom just found out she is pregnant again with another high risk pregnancy.  (she lost two and had her last one 8 weeks early, but he is fine now)
> 
> I guess I need to find a way to save a little extra money and try to take her with us this trip...2 wheelchairs shouldn't be too much problems...right?  LOL



Did you try to contact them again? Maybe they know of some organization or have a suggestion. Can't hurt to ask. 



cogero said:


> I really love those wallets. I am going to bookmark that tutorial.
> 
> My wonderful DH has been washing fabric for me for the past 2 days. I had a bunch of fat quarters laying around forever so I brought it up to wash so it is ready to use. The wonderful guy that he is he even folded them for me.
> 
> Then today I received my shirts from Jiffy Shirts for Khelsey's give and he washed those for me and then I received an order from Fabric.com for Khelsey's give and he started washing that for me. He is just such a sweetie.
> 
> I am going to start a few things in the next day or so.



Do you rent him out? 



cogero said:


> OH gosh I totally love the bambi dress but they are all fabulous.
> 
> 
> I have a question, I had an idea of something I wanted to do with either a charm pack or some kind of patchwork. Do you wash and iron these first as you would with normal fabric.



I guess I'm really bad. I don't wash anything. 



kkacar said:


> Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!
> 
> kelli



My outfit for Kirsta, age 9. She loved the style and we will do more for next trip. I think it's the portrait peasant, made into a tunic with bike shorts.


----------



## ms_mckenna

mommyof2princesses said:


> I like the story book twirl or the ribbon trimmed twirl! That top is so pretty!
> 
> WOOH!  'It took me so long to catch up on the last 3 days that I just burned up a pot of hard boiled eggs!  WOOPS!


Thank you! Hope you have an awesome trip! 



T-rox said:


> nini- i will pm you
> 
> to all- what is a leslies ribbon twirl? it sounds delicious


http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday  it's the first one 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:


I agree with Jessica I prefer the blue  Everything is amazing. I LOVE this twirl skirt and love how your repurposed it! VERY COOL!


----------



## WDWAtLast

kkacar said:


> Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!
> 
> kelli



When we return next October, I will have a 10 year old.  For now, she has requested either appliqued T shirts or the Vida dress (but worn as a shirt). She wants to wear denim shorts or capris with the tops and NO matching trims on the denim!. And she has requested more tween designs.  Like "peace, love, Mickey" (CASED from Leslie!) or more grown up characters like Jack Skeleton and Sally!


----------



## kkacar

WDWAtLast said:


> When we return next October, I will have a 10 year old.  For now, she has requested either appliqued T shirts or the Vida dress (but worn as a shirt). She wants to wear denim shorts or capris with the tops and NO matching trims on the denim!. And she has requested more tween designs.  Like "peace, love, Mickey" (CASED from Leslie!) or more grown up characters like Jack Skeleton and Sally!








Here she is in her Christmas Dress. We found a red fabric with a huge white polka dot on it, with it have my sister make her a similar pillow case dress.  But make it short so she can wear it with a pair of black capris.  I will have her trim it with a black ribbon.  But not put actually put Minnie on it.  

kelli


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I need some help. For Valentines day, Tim wants me to make him an "I heart(shape) Mario" shirt - 

He will wear a size 8 tshirt - Im going to have to rehoop....should I do the I and the heart in 4x4 with Mario under it in a 5x7 or will that be too big? I want big and bold though...

Does anyone have a applique letter I ?or know where I can get a free one? or a simple heart?

Then I was going to make a pair of easyfit Jeans and put yoshi and luigi and the star and stuff on the pant legs.....thoughts? He is 6 years old, this wont look to babyish, will it? I know he will love it, but dont want others to think he looks like a baby - lol.....

Thanks Everyone!! Snowing like crazy here!!

Wendy


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



So so cute!


----------



## paysensmom

I have just started making burp cloths and a few things for myself and to give to give at baby showers. I would like some little (very small) satin type tags to sew in the corner or something so they will know I made the items for them. Where can I get these or is there a cheaper alternative to make your own?
Thanks so much


----------



## blessedmom4

NiniMorris said:


> For those of you in the know about Wish Trips....does anyone know of an organization that gives second chance Wish trips?
> 
> I have a little friend with Mito.  She took a MAW trip when she was two, because they thought she was terminal...instead she spent most of the trip in the hospital in Orlando.  She is 9 now, and has had a lot of problems recently.  She is a fighter...and she loves Disney.  If I had the money I would send her myself.  (truthfully, if I thought I could deal with all her medical issues, I'd take her with me on my next trip! But I KNOW my limitations...)
> Nini



*I lurk on the Disboutiquers Board, drooling over the beautiful items you all make and admiring the incredible talent. I am not gifted that way; however, I appreciate the Wonderful items you make. I saw this request and wanted to pass this information along about a possible solution to help your little friend. I don't know if they can or will help; however, it is a place to start and ask. I hope it might bring some joy to your friend. * 

http://kidswishnetwork.org/

Kids Wish Network
1-888-918-9004
Note: this organization provides first wishes, funeral assistance and may consider a second wish.

Kids Wish Network grants wishes to children between the ages of 3 & 18 who are living with a life threatening illness. To medically qualify for a wish, the child's doctor must sign a form indicating that the child's condition is "life threatening." No other medical criteria, prognosis or opinion regarding life expectancy is required.

Kids Wish Network has developed a funeral assistance program to assist the families of our wish kids who have passed away, up to the age of 21 years.

Although their primary mission is to grant first wishes, although Kids Wish Network will grant second wishes determined on a case by case basis.

Kids Wish Network actively seeks out children who have "slipped through the cracks" of society; that is those without parents or other advocates. Once the wish is granted, Kids Wish Network doesn't end contact with the child. In fact, they try and maintain ongoing relationships with all of their "wish kids" and their families. Kids Wish Network accepts referrals from social service and health organizations, as well as referrals from family and friends of the sick children. If the child meets the Kids Wish Network criteria, the Network speaks with the parent/guardian and an application is mailed for them to complete. When the completed application is returned to the Kids Wish Network office and the Board of Directors reviews the information, the process begins on the wish granting.

Even though Kids Wish Network grants wishes to sick children all over the United States, they have one base of operation and that is in Oldsmar, Florida. All wishes, public relations and funding come through this administrative office. This allows them to keep their overhead on administrative expenses low, with more funds going to granting the wishes of their "wish kids."


----------



## Tweevil

paysensmom said:


> I have just started making burp cloths and a few things for myself and to give to give at baby showers. I would like some little (very small) satin type tags to sew in the corner or something so they will know I made the items for them. Where can I get these or is there a cheaper alternative to make your own?
> Thanks so much



I have seen people use the printable fabric -you slide it through your printer and set with an iron.  They use any word program to format what they want and print it out.  You could also use the iron on transfer stuff and iron that onto ribbon.  I ready somewhere that someone did this and then set it with something on top but I am at a loss for what it was to set it.

There are also many, many companies that will print them for you.  Here is one: http://misslabel.com/label/pages/products/care_tags_design.cfm.

I have an emb file for mine so I just embroider it on a wider ribbon.

Hope this helps you


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I need some help. For Valentines day, Tim wants me to make him an "I heart(shape) Mario" shirt -
> 
> He will wear a size 8 tshirt - Im going to have to rehoop....should I do the I and the heart in 4x4 with Mario under it in a 5x7 or will that be too big? I want big and bold though...
> 
> Does anyone have a applique letter I ?or know where I can get a free one? or a simple heart?
> 
> Then I was going to make a pair of easyfit Jeans and put yoshi and luigi and the star and stuff on the pant legs.....thoughts? He is 6 years old, this wont look to babyish, will it? I know he will love it, but dont want others to think he looks like a baby - lol.....
> 
> Thanks Everyone!! Snowing like crazy here!!
> 
> Wendy



Hi there!  Check your email I sent you a little something.  I think it will look great!


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> I have just started making burp cloths and a few things for myself and to give to give at baby showers. I would like some little (very small) satin type tags to sew in the corner or something so they will know I made the items for them. Where can I get these or is there a cheaper alternative to make your own?
> Thanks so much



I bought mine off of ebay a few years ago, but they weren't satin. Mine came from a seller overseas. Super nice looking and fairly cheap too.


----------



## dreamer03

I just wanted to say that you ladies amaze me. I hope to learn just a fraction of what you ladies know! I just bought a new Janome machine and am completely overwhelmed with all of its gadgets and gizmos. I started out on a White with no bells or whistles but now I have so many buttons an no clue how to use them. My goal is to learn my new machine, use my new machine, and pass my White down to my little girls, as well pass down the family traditions to them. Wish me luck and any pointers you wish to share, please do!


----------



## heatherskiba

Hey Everyone,
I'm looking for a little help.  I've been have WAY too much fun with my new brother 770!!!
We are going to WDW in March and my dad and stepmom are meeting us there.  My stepmom LOVES Jiminy Cricket, so I want to make her a bag or a shirt or something, but I can't find a pattern anywhere.  I know some of the digitizers used to take requests, but I can't seem to find one.  I'm willing to pay....
Any suggestions???
Also, I have hand appliqued a few things, and don't mind doing it, but I've really only done the Mickey heads.  In other words, nothing with a face and eyes.  This is what worries me about doing it by hand.


----------



## heatherskiba

kkacar said:


> Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!
> 
> kelli



My daughter will be 7 when we go, and I'm currently making her a pair of jeans which she LOVES!.  I'll post pics when I am done, but basically I ripped the pockets off, did a Minnie and Mickey on each pocket, sewed them back on, then did the Minnie and Mickey feet on the bottom of each pant leg.  They are so cute, I'm tempted to make a pair for myself!


----------



## ellenbenny

heatherskiba said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm looking for a little help.  I've been have WAY too much fun with my new brother 770!!!
> We are going to WDW in March and my dad and stepmom are meeting us there.  My stepmom LOVES Jiminy Cricket, so I want to make her a bag or a shirt or something, but I can't find a pattern anywhere.  I know some of the digitizers used to take requests, but I can't seem to find one.  I'm willing to pay....
> Any suggestions???
> Also, I have hand appliqued a few things, and don't mind doing it, but I've really only done the Mickey heads.  In other words, nothing with a face and eyes.  This is what worries me about doing it by hand.



Try bowsandclothes.com or divasdoodles.com.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!

15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!
> 
> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!



Wow, stay in where is warm and safe....we are actually getting some sunshine today  beautiful sunrise!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple


I just love that fabric, I want it as car seat covers!  Your dress is super sweet.


sahm1000 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> It has been SO LONG since I've been on here.  I just read through the last few pages of the thread and realized I don't know a lot of you!  Shameful on my part!  I swear it's my New Year's resolution to do better!
> 
> The holidays were so busy I haven't been on.  But on the positive side...I have been sewing!  I had three little neighbor girls who went to WDW for Christmas and I couldn't resist making dresses for all three of them.  Of course, I procrastinated as always, and had to work on them for about 10 days straight.  I know some of you can just whip things up so quickly, but I am so slow!  Then we had the holidays which were busy and wonderful!  My kiddos went back to school and then we had a snow day!  Snow days here in Dallas are far and few between so we enjoyed it.  Then the dreaded stomach flu hit us...hard!  It knocked me and my three girls out for about 5 days from the start to the finish.  Just yucky!  Nothing more pathetic than a two year old trying hard not to puke and when she finally gave in she would just hang her head in the pan and hug it while she did.  Pathetic!
> 
> Finally we were all well again and I had two more dresses to work on quick like!  I had promised Amber G. (a mother of a wish tripper/Big Give recipient) that I would make the dresses I made for her two girls again for her for them to wear to 1900 Park Fare.  It was the simply sweet (which I love) but I had hand appliqued the bodice on them.  Since I got my embroidery machine 18 months ago or so I haven't done any hand embroidery so that took some time to refamiliarize myself.  But I got them done in the knick of time and mailed them off last week.  And of course, would you think I would take pictures of anything I've made???? Of course not!  I did get to see pictures of Amber's girls wearing them and it makes me so happy!
> 
> So our next trip is coming up the end of April and I need to get sewing. I've got my three girls to sew for along with my niece and nephew.  Better get sewing but I promise to be around more!


Benita, I was just using my ruffler foot and thinking of you.  You were so kind to let me have it and it has been well used.  Glad to see you back.  I am having a problem catching up too and learning the new folks.  Everyone is still as nice as before.



visitingapril09 said:


> Who all is going to be at WDW between March 22 and April 5th. Would love to meet up with a few. If not, Look for a blonde family with three teens, one 6'6" and a 12 year old in a wheelchair with lots of medical attachments!


I am so glad that there are now 3 of us who are going to be there at the same time.  I will have the 8 year old in the SN stroller and all in customs.  PM me and let's see if we can do a mini meet.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.

Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.  

My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.

It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.


----------



## 3Princesses04

I am new here and I am in LOVE with all of these outfits! I wouldn't even know where to start to make custom outfits for my girls. I own a sewing machine, but that is about it. I might have to wander over to etsy. Great work ladies!


----------



## 1308Miles

mommyof2princesses said:


> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.




This is my favorite...I LOVE the matching jeans!



ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



SO cute! Your DD is precious! I wish mine would pose like that.



SallyfromDE said:


> My outfit for Kirsta, age 9. She loved the style and we will do more for next trip. I think it's the portrait peasant, made into a tunic with bike shorts.



I love this idea. How easy is the Portrait Peasant? I'm thinking that I'd like to try one for DD.



kkacar said:


> kelli



I really like this one too... perfect for a tween!



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!
> 
> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!



You got lucky, Wendy! We got about 24" on top of the 5" from Tuesday and the 24" from last week. We are positively BURIED and my kids are going insane!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.



 You've really been through the wringer over the past few months. I agree...any TBI will likely slow your reaction time. Does your doctor recommend a moratorium on driving for a while?

So - with all the time at home during the past few days, I got a few new projects done:

The AK dress (without silly DD running around in it!) Still waiting to add the boutique bow on Minnie's head.





A personalized shirt for DD (again - waiting to put the hot pink boutique bow on Minnie):





closeup:





A matching skirt (these were actually shorts that were on sale at Target...just cut off the bottoms and made them a skirt!)




PS - they are sort of lying strangely...I swear, the ruffle looks a lot better in person.

The whole outfit:





Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

1308Miles said:


> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



I think ric rac would be really cute or some ribbon.


----------



## Granna4679

heatherskiba said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm looking for a little help.  I've been have WAY too much fun with my new brother 770!!!
> We are going to WDW in March and my dad and stepmom are meeting us there.  My stepmom LOVES Jiminy Cricket, so I want to make her a bag or a shirt or something, but I can't find a pattern anywhere.  I know some of the digitizers used to take requests, but I can't seem to find one.  I'm willing to pay....
> Any suggestions???
> Also, I have hand appliqued a few things, and don't mind doing it, but I've really only done the Mickey heads.  In other words, nothing with a face and eyes.  This is what worries me about doing it by hand.



Here is a link for Bows and clothes.  She usually has most anything Disney
http://stores.bowsandclothes.com/-strse-570/Jimminy-cricket/Detail.bok




billwendy said:


> Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!
> 
> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!



I guess I don't need to tell you that is is beautiful blue skies and about 65 degrees here today (Houston), do I?  I would love to see snow for a couple days but I will take my sunshine anyday!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.



Girl....you need to find a padded room and stay in it.    Just kidding.  I am so sorry for all of the problems you have had.  My daughter totalled her car about 3 months ago.  Once they total it, they just write you out a check for the amount it is worth.  She actually got 1/2 of what we paid for the car 6years ago and it was used when WE bought it.  So, in her case (since it was paid for), it was a blessing in disguise.  She was able to put it towards a much nicer, newer car.  I hope it turns out well for you.  





1308Miles said:


> I love this idea. How easy is the Portrait Peasant? I'm thinking that I'd like to try one for DD.
> 
> A personalized shirt for DD (again - waiting to put the hot pink boutique bow on Minnie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching skirt (these were actually shorts that were on sale at Target...just cut off the bottoms and made them a skirt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - they are sort of lying strangely...I swear, the ruffle looks a lot better in person.
> 
> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



I think the rick rack would definitely look cute on the skirt.  
The outfit is really cute though either way.


----------



## snubie

1308Miles said:


> I love this idea. How easy is the Portrait Peasant? I'm thinking that I'd like to try one for DD.
> 
> You got lucky, Wendy! We got about 24" on top of the 5" from Tuesday and the 24" from last week. We are positively BURIED and my kids are going insane!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



The portrait peasant is easy peasy.  All the gathering is done by elastic in casings.

Black rick rack would look great.  

I live a bit north of you in Western Massachusetts, we lucked out again this storm - only 5 inches or so.

2 days until WDW!!!!!  Lauren and I are flying out of Bradley airport (Hartford CT) Saturday morning, lets hope the snow stays away until then.


----------



## paysensmom

Tweevil said:


> I have seen people use the printable fabric -you slide it through your printer and set with an iron.  They use any word program to format what they want and print it out.  You could also use the iron on transfer stuff and iron that onto ribbon.  I ready somewhere that someone did this and then set it with something on top but I am at a loss for what it was to set it.
> 
> There are also many, many companies that will print them for you.  Here is one: http://misslabel.com/label/pages/products/care_tags_design.cfm.
> 
> I have an emb file for mine so I just embroider it on a wider ribbon.
> 
> Hope this helps you





jessica52877 said:


> I bought mine off of ebay a few years ago, but they weren't satin. Mine came from a seller overseas. Super nice looking and fairly cheap too.





Thank you both so much! Off to check out that site and maybe ebay!


----------



## HeatherSue

All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:

For DHS:





For MK:





I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.  

Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:





I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.

Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:








And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:


----------



## T-rox

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday  it's the first one 


thank you! thought it sounded delicious and it is


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm looking for a little help.  I've been have WAY too much fun with my new brother 770!!!
> We are going to WDW in March and my dad and stepmom are meeting us there.  My stepmom LOVES Jiminy Cricket, so I want to make her a bag or a shirt or something, but I can't find a pattern anywhere.  I know some of the digitizers used to take requests, but I can't seem to find one.  I'm willing to pay....
> Any suggestions???
> Also, I have hand appliqued a few things, and don't mind doing it, but I've really only done the Mickey heads.  In other words, nothing with a face and eyes.  This is what worries me about doing it by hand.



bowsandclothes.com has pinochio with jimminy in the back to school section.
glad you love your 770


----------



## T-rox

Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?[/QUOTE]

yes. rick rack


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.
> 
> Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:



I love them all!  I really love T's MK outfit!  I might have to case those jeans!  Disney, but cool for the tween!  Sara Beth would love them!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh Crud-
I messed up big time and could use some advice-
I'm working on a little mermaid outfit for Mallory's big give (nothing like the last minute, I know) - anyway, after many obstacles I finished the skirt, and then went to start the shirt; as I spent the last hour and a half trying to find the design I just knew I had, I realized that, of course, I apparently didn't.  

So...
I can use Heathersue's cutie design, which I do own- but the front of the skirt is a more realistic ariel swimming in the water, so the style wouldn't match; or a swirl mickey head in the colors from the skirt maybe; or I could (gasp) leave the shirt plain- of course, I could only find a white short sleeve t, so I'm not sure I'm loving that idea...

Alternatively, I could purchase someone elses' design, does anyone have one they recommend?

TIA

ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...


----------



## miprender

mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!


Everything looks awesome.



ms_mckenna said:


> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday  it's the first one
> !



Thanks for the link. And I love that Lilo dress.



billwendy said:


> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!



 I am so SICK OF SNOW. Everyweek we have a major snowstorm and DH and DD have already 4 snow days to make up. They now have to go to school until June 23rd. And there is another snow storm coming next week. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.


 Poor thing. You have been through a lot lately. 

I was in an accident last week. My first accident ever. I was stopped at a light and a young girl plowed right into me Luckily DS3 who was in the car was not hurt nor was I. But my truck is going in the shop today to be repaired. I hope I get it back before the next snow storm. 



3Princesses04 said:


> I am new here and I am in LOVE with all of these outfits! I wouldn't even know where to start to make custom outfits for my girls. I own a sewing machine, but that is about it. I might have to wander over to etsy. Great work ladies!



 Start off with an easy pattern and work you way up from that. But thsi sight gets very addicting to see what everyone has created.



1308Miles said:


> The AK dress (without silly DD running around in it!) Still waiting to add the boutique bow on Minnie's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personalized shirt for DD (again - waiting to put the hot pink boutique bow on Minnie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching skirt (these were actually shorts that were on sale at Target...just cut off the bottoms and made them a skirt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?


So cute and I think ric rac would look great, but it is fine either way.




HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:



Geat job!! Where did you get all those designs?


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.
> 
> Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:



Those are all amazing!!!  I so wish I could have gone down this weekend.  I would love to meet so many of you in person.  But I'm stuck in snow writing my stinkin' dissertation.  110 pages down!!

Tessa looks soooo grown up and beautiful!!  And Sawyer too!!!  (Well not beautiful - but such a cutie!



miprender said:


> Geat job!! Where did you get all those designs?



Those are all HER designs!  She is the master and all of us other digitizers try so hard to emulate her!  She really is wonderful!


----------



## ellenbenny

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh Crud-
> I messed up big time and could use some advice-
> I'm working on a little mermaid outfit for Mallory's big give (nothing like the last minute, I know) - anyway, after many obstacles I finished the skirt, and then went to start the shirt; as I spent the last hour and a half trying to find the design I just knew I had, I realized that, of course, I apparently didn't.
> 
> So...
> I can use Heathersue's cutie design, which I do own- but the front of the skirt is a more realistic ariel swimming in the water, so the style wouldn't match; or a swirl mickey head in the colors from the skirt maybe; or I could (gasp) leave the shirt plain- of course, I could only find a white short sleeve t, so I'm not sure I'm loving that idea...
> 
> Alternatively, I could purchase someone elses' design, does anyone have one they recommend?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...



This design I believe was from Digital By Design.


----------



## miprender

So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3


----------



## ellenbenny

miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



Adorable (child and clothes), great job!!


----------



## NaeNae

miprender said:


> I was in an accident last week. My first accident ever. I was stopped at a light and a young girl plowed right into me Luckily DS3 who was in the car was not hurt nor was I. But my truck is going in the shop today to be repaired. I hope I get it back before the next snow storm.



Make sure you get a new car seat for your DS.  Any time a car seat is in an accident it should be replaced!!  Her insurance should cover the cost of the seat.  Make sure her company knows your son was in the car with you.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Sooo cute!  Heather, your kiddos are sooo cute!  Love their eyes!
Have fun on your trip! 
Erica



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.
> 
> Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:


----------



## jeniamt

I am back and recovering from what I would call our attempt to do Disney like never before!  We hit the parks early and stayed late.  That meant being up before 7am and often not getting back to the room until 1am.  My legs have never been so sore!!!

I only saw one family with customs and that was on the bus the last night.  She had never even heard of the Dis Boards.  

It was pretty cold and pretty crowded... invaded by the Brazilian teenage tourist groups.  A CM told us that 70% of people in the parks were Brazilian.  That is why we got up so early and stayed so late.  Even that wasn't full proof.  One morning we got to HS at 8:10 (EMH) and Toy Story Mania already had a wait of 90 minutes and the fast passes couldn't be used until after 2pm.

I will get a few photos posted soon or head to my FB page where I just uploaded a ton!

Looking forward to catching up on all the amazing stuff I am sure you guys have been working so hard on while I was gone.


----------



## ms_mckenna

kkacar said:


> i


That is precious! 



ellenbenny said:


> So so cute!


Thank you Ellen 



dreamer03 said:


> I just wanted to say that you ladies amaze me. I hope to learn just a fraction of what you ladies know! I just bought a new Janome machine and am completely overwhelmed with all of its gadgets and gizmos. I started out on a White with no bells or whistles but now I have so many buttons an no clue how to use them. My goal is to learn my new machine, use my new machine, and pass my White down to my little girls, as well pass down the family traditions to them. Wish me luck and any pointers you wish to share, please do!


Just wanted to wish you good luck! I know nothing about a machine with all bells and whistles. 


billwendy said:


> Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!
> 
> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!


I am glad it is pretty hope you are warm girly! BTW you can totally keep your snow up there 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love that fabric, I want it as car seat covers!  Your dress is super sweet.


Thanks it is just cheap walmart fabric lol. I didn't want to spend a lot on something I did not think she would wear much. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.



Saying more prayers for you guys. 



1308Miles said:


> SO cute! Your DD is precious! I wish mine would pose like that.
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?


It is called snacks lol. She has learned how to do fashion shows and how to milk them for all they are worth. 
I think black ric rac would look awesome and pull it together. The outfits are all adorable! 



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:


Woo hoo! I know you guys are going to have a blast! I LOVE the outfits you made! Very cool! 



ireland_nicole said:


> ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...


I would do the mickey head with the ariel fabric  



ellenbenny said:


> This design I believe was from Digital By Design.


Oh I love this! 



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3


The outfit is adorable and so is your little man. 



NaeNae said:


> Make sure you get a new car seat for your DS.  Any time a car seat is in an accident it should be replaced!!  Her insurance should cover the cost of the seat.  Make sure her company knows your son was in the car with you.  Good luck and keep us posted.


I second this. Even a fender bender carseats need to be replaced. They should give you no issues about it. If they do ask the car seat manufacture to mail you a copy of their recommendations.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that? 




From the front 




Side she was sticking her tounge back out at me. 




And  the back . 
TFL


----------



## ellenbenny

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side she was sticking her tounge back out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  the back .
> TFL



Beautiful. Always trust Carla


----------



## jeniamt

Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.


















not that you can even see it, but she is wearing a Minnie twirl skirt!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.



Just take care of yourself!! I'd say to learn the laws on your car. Contact the Insurance Commissioner if you need to. I had my car stolen, this was some years ago, and was expecting blue book value. But found out that in Delaware, they have to give you selling value. I had to call 3 places with the car on the lot, and they gave the middle one I think. Well, the mess was that no one had my car. It was a high demand car. But they worked it out with where I bought the car and confirming that no one would have it. So it worked out. Alot of insurance companies aren't that forth coming with information. 

Another time, my brand new car of 1 week, was in an accident. Becuase the car was under a year old, I could expect brand new parts to repair it. Of course the insurance adjuster prended he knew nothing about that!! I was prepared for him. lol! 



ellenbenny said:


> This design I believe was from Digital By Design.



I love this!!



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



This came out great!! Your little one is adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I bookmarked the tute to add to the neverending list of things I'd love to do but proabbaly never ever will. .



I know exactly what you mean!! 



1308Miles said:


> *DH asked me last night (as I was finishing another custom shirt) "Are you almost done making all your Disney crafts?" Ummm...no! I'll NEVER be done with my Disney crafts! This thread is just getting me warmed up for more!*
> 
> 
> *Definitely headed there to check that out. After conquering 2 Simply Sweets, I am a CarlaC fan! I think I'm ready to branch out from the Simply Sweet...what would be next? Tell me about the Portrait Peasant...is it as easy as the SS? *



Your husband is quite the comedian! 

Personally, I think the Portrait Peasant is easier than the SS!  I know you will love it!!! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks guys! I think I am going with the petti it is at least easier right lol. Wendy I think I am doing the Zoe skirt for her AK outfit.
> Teresa I need some new pettis for this trip! I know I want to buy a white one but I think that would be to much white. She has a light pink one and a hot pink one I bought from Angel coming. I am actually kind of hopeful the hot pink matches because she is wearing it to 1900 as long as it fits her little butt! It is a 2 so I am a little scared it won't.



I think the hot pink would look adorable!!!! If it's too tight at the waist, you could always put in bigger elastic. 


mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



Is that Sara Beth? She is geting much to old! 

These outfits are just gorgeous!!! I am loving the Snow White with the woodsie feel with those  fabrics!!!! Really, that is just beautiful! 

I love the Lion King outfit with the light blue shirt. 




ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



TOOOOOOO much cuteness!!!!!!!!! You are just sewing up a storm lately!!! 


kkacar said:


> Here she is in her Christmas Dress. We found a red fabric with a huge white polka dot on it, with it have my sister make her a similar pillow case dress.  But make it short so she can wear it with a pair of black capris.  I will have her trim it with a black ribbon.  But not put actually put Minnie on it.
> 
> kelli



Your daughter is a cutie! Since she likes the pillowcase style, would she like an a-line? 



paysensmom said:


> I have just started making burp cloths and a few things for myself and to give to give at baby showers. I would like some little (very small) satin type tags to sew in the corner or something so they will know I made the items for them. Where can I get these or is there a cheaper alternative to make your own?
> Thanks so much



I have ordered from Misslabel and was really happy with them. I got the smallest size, they were fairly reasonably priced. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *I lurk on the Disboutiquers Board, drooling over the beautiful items you all make and admiring the incredible talent. I am not gifted that way; however, I appreciate the Wonderful items you make. I saw this request and wanted to pass this information along about a possible solution to help your little friend. I don't know if they can or will help; however, it is a place to start and ask. I hope it might bring some joy to your friend. *
> 
> http://kidswishnetwork.org/
> 
> Kids Wish Network
> 1-888-918-9004
> Note: this organization provides first wishes, funeral assistance and may consider a second wish.
> 
> Kids Wish Network grants wishes to children between the ages of 3 & 18 who are living with a life threatening illness. To medically qualify for a wish, the child's doctor must sign a form indicating that the child's condition is "life threatening." No other medical criteria, prognosis or opinion regarding life expectancy is required.
> 
> Kids Wish Network has developed a funeral assistance program to assist the families of our wish kids who have passed away, up to the age of 21 years.
> 
> Although their primary mission is to grant first wishes, although Kids Wish Network will grant second wishes determined on a case by case basis.
> 
> Kids Wish Network actively seeks out children who have "slipped through the cracks" of society; that is those without parents or other advocates. Once the wish is granted, Kids Wish Network doesn't end contact with the child. In fact, they try and maintain ongoing relationships with all of their "wish kids" and their families. Kids Wish Network accepts referrals from social service and health organizations, as well as referrals from family and friends of the sick children. If the child meets the Kids Wish Network criteria, the Network speaks with the parent/guardian and an application is mailed for them to complete. When the completed application is returned to the Kids Wish Network office and the Board of Directors reviews the information, the process begins on the wish granting.
> 
> Even though Kids Wish Network grants wishes to sick children all over the United States, they have one base of operation and that is in Oldsmar, Florida. All wishes, public relations and funding come through this administrative office. This allows them to keep their overhead on administrative expenses low, with more funds going to granting the wishes of their "wish kids."



Thank you so much for posting this! I really like Kids Wish Network, they aren't as "known" as Make a Wish, but I really admire the way they run things. 



Tweevil said:


> I have seen people use the printable fabric -you slide it through your printer and set with an iron.  They use any word program to format what they want and print it out.  You could also use the iron on transfer stuff and iron that onto ribbon.  I ready somewhere that someone did this and then set it with something on top but I am at a loss for what it was to set it.
> 
> There are also many, many companies that will print them for you.  Here is one: http://misslabel.com/label/pages/products/care_tags_design.cfm.
> 
> I have an emb file for mine so I just embroider it on a wider ribbon.
> 
> Hope this helps you



How do you do the embroidery? Do you have a picture of one of yours?



dreamer03 said:


> I just wanted to say that you ladies amaze me. I hope to learn just a fraction of what you ladies know! I just bought a new Janome machine and am completely overwhelmed with all of its gadgets and gizmos. I started out on a White with no bells or whistles but now I have so many buttons an no clue how to use them. My goal is to learn my new machine, use my new machine, and pass my White down to my little girls, as well pass down the family traditions to them. Wish me luck and any pointers you wish to share, please do!



My best advice is to start out with one of Carla's patterns on YCMT. I would recommend her Portrait Peasant. It's easy and beautiful. Carla's patterns are easy to follow and turn out gorgeous! 



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the help with the I heart everyone!!! you are all so helpful and kind!!
> 
> 15" of snow at my house!!! Its so pretty!!



You are pretty sweet yourself Wendy! 
15" of snow, pretty??? That does not compute to me! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.



  I'm sorry you are having to go through this. 






1308Miles said:


> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



This is so cute!!! I think ricrac would add a great touch. 



miprender said:


> I am so SICK OF SNOW. Everyweek we have a major snowstorm and DH and DD have already 4 snow days to make up. They now have to go to school until June 23rd. And there is another snow storm coming next week.
> 
> I was in an accident last week. My first accident ever. I was stopped at a light and a young girl plowed right into me Luckily DS3 who was in the car was not hurt nor was I. But my truck is going in the shop today to be repaired. I hope I get it back before the next snow storm.



I'm sick of winter myself! School until June 23? Uggh! 

I'm so sorry about your accident! I'm glad that you and your son are ok! 



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



Very cute! 



jeniamt said:


> I am back and recovering from what I would call our attempt to do Disney like never before!  We hit the parks early and stayed late.  That meant being up before 7am and often not getting back to the room until 1am.  My legs have never been so sore!!!
> 
> I only saw one family with customs and that was on the bus the last night.  She had never even heard of the Dis Boards.
> 
> It was pretty cold and pretty crowded... invaded by the Brazilian teenage tourist groups.  A CM told us that 70% of people in the parks were Brazilian.  That is why we got up so early and stayed so late.  Even that wasn't full proof.  One morning we got to HS at 8:10 (EMH) and Toy Story Mania already had a wait of 90 minutes and the fast passes couldn't be used until after 2pm.
> 
> I will get a few photos posted soon or head to my FB page where I just uploaded a ton!
> 
> Looking forward to catching up on all the amazing stuff I am sure you guys have been working so hard on while I was gone.



That would be a very long day!!! Brazillian teenage tour groups? Did they say why they are all there?



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?



Gorgeous! That is such a beautiful color on her! It really doesn't look that big. Is that a separate apron? or is that a part of the dress? It looks so pretty!


----------



## RMAMom

HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliqués behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.
> 
> Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:



I love all of it! Thanks for sharing the idea of cutting the jeans and putting the appliqué in from behind. Is that glittery thread in the fireworks shirt? Can I ask where you got that from and do you have to do anything special (needles etc) to use it?



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh Crud-
> I messed up big time and could use some advice-
> I'm working on a little mermaid outfit for Mallory's big give (nothing like the last minute, I know) - anyway, after many obstacles I finished the skirt, and then went to start the shirt; as I spent the last hour and a half trying to find the design I just knew I had, I realized that, of course, I apparently didn't.
> 
> So...
> I can use Heathersue's cutie design, which I do own- but the front of the skirt is a more realistic ariel swimming in the water, so the style wouldn't match; or a swirl mickey head in the colors from the skirt maybe; or I could (gasp) leave the shirt plain- of course, I could only find a white short sleeve t, so I'm not sure I'm loving that idea...
> 
> Alternatively, I could purchase someone elses' design, does anyone have one they recommend?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...


I don't think I would use a cutie, I like the idea of a mickey head with the matching fabric but finding a design would be my first choice.



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



Adorable!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side she was sticking her tounge back out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  the back .
> TFL


That is so cute! Did you make the bows too?



jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that you can even see it, but she is wearing a Minnie twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It looks like they had a good time! I'm sorry it wasn't warmer, I would be so bummed to spend all that time on outfits only to cover them up!

Thanks to the foot of snow I had a snow day today, I thought I would get some sewing done but it didn't work out that way. My oldest will be 26 on Monday and I am working on a handbag for her but she was home today also so that will have to wait for tomorrow. (I don't work on Fridays) I could have sewn my big give projects but instead I did some cleaning that has been  on my list of things to do. Anyway, I made a big pot of Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup for dinner and now I'm spending time catching up on the boards. I am really going to have to focus on the sewing machine this weekend!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



What a cute outfit!  And model!  Great job on the easy fits...love that pattern!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL



I love this dress!  Callie, I did the same thing with the mickey top I just made.  Its a simply sweet and I thought for sure she would be able to finally wear a size 5 (she is 7 years old)...the top is really big!  She is still a 4!


----------



## t-beri

well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.

AK outfits.










well, I just wanna show this one just because LOL





ok, There are no other pictures of their clothes so here are just cute pics of the trip.

the one day it warmed up I'd given up on customs and they were in street clothes, figures.










Violet's first ride on the carousel





Little at the parade





this face made it all worth it.  Vi laughed and waved through the WHOLE parade!  It was FANTASTIC to see her reaction.  










but most of the time we looked like this





or this





and because he seems to get left out..here is Mac waiting to watch the movie in Canada.


----------



## billwendy

I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!





And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!





Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.

For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

HeatherSue said:


> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love sawyer's big smile in that first photo.  So cute!!!!


ms_mckenna said:


>



This is so pretty!  I love that bright blue!!!  And you sure are getting things made quickly!  I am never that fast!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



That's where my niece graduated from.  I'll keep Bob in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleEars

1308Miles said:


> After conquering 2 Simply Sweets, I am a CarlaC fan! I think I'm ready to branch out from the Simply Sweet...what would be next? Tell me about the Portrait Peasant...is it as easy as the SS?



I haven't made a Simply Sweet but I can tell you the Portrait Peasant is very easy.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



Wow. You must have been busy. I like all these outfits - especially the repurposed dress. I guess I will be the odd one out here - I like the Lion King dress with navy. I think both colours work though.



ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



Oh she looks so cute in that dress! You did a good job on those leaves!



dreamer03 said:


> I just wanted to say that you ladies amaze me. I hope to learn just a fraction of what you ladies know! I just bought a new Janome machine and am completely overwhelmed with all of its gadgets and gizmos. I started out on a White with no bells or whistles but now I have so many buttons an no clue how to use them. My goal is to learn my new machine, use my new machine, and pass my White down to my little girls, as well pass down the family traditions to them. Wish me luck and any pointers you wish to share, please do!



I think the way to learn is to read the manual and start playing with the buttons! Good luck.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.



I really admire your positive attitude through the troubles you've had lately.  I hope you will recover in good time.



3Princesses04 said:


> I am new here and I am in LOVE with all of these outfits! I wouldn't even know where to start to make custom outfits for my girls. I own a sewing machine, but that is about it. I might have to wander over to etsy. Great work ladies!



I will recommend pulling your sewing machine out and start sewing. You may be surprised at how quickly you can get from sewing "test clothing" to making "real" custom outfits. 



1308Miles said:


> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



I'll vote for adding the ric rac.



HeatherSue said:


> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:



Those look great! Wow!



ireland_nicole said:


> Oh Crud-
> I messed up big time and could use some advice-
> I'm working on a little mermaid outfit for Mallory's big give (nothing like the last minute, I know) - anyway, after many obstacles I finished the skirt, and then went to start the shirt; as I spent the last hour and a half trying to find the design I just knew I had, I realized that, of course, I apparently didn't.
> 
> So...
> I can use Heathersue's cutie design, which I do own- but the front of the skirt is a more realistic ariel swimming in the water, so the style wouldn't match; or a swirl mickey head in the colors from the skirt maybe; or I could (gasp) leave the shirt plain- of course, I could only find a white short sleeve t, so I'm not sure I'm loving that idea...
> 
> Alternatively, I could purchase someone elses' design, does anyone have one they recommend?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...



I would do a Mickey head applique in the same fabric.



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



I like these. I better not let my former manager see these pictures, her boy is really into Thomas the Train!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL



Just three comments: First, she looks so darn cute in the dress. Second, I wouldn't realize it was too big until you said something about it. Third, she can wear the dress for a while!



jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks for sharing the pictures. Somehow the picture taken on the bus makes me want to go back to Disney World!



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.
> 
> AK outfits.



I like your idea of using buttons to outline the Mickey heads. I may have to try it some day.



billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



Hannah's outfit is great! Can't wait to see Tim's completed outfit!


----------



## mommy2mrb

more cuteness....the kids and the clothes!!!

PD and prayers to all in need!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

ellenbenny said:


> Beautiful. Always trust Carla


This I know lol. I did a little tweaking on the last top I made and it was small. I am not sure if I did it tweaking it or she is maybe just in between sizes? 
I guess we will see when I make Aurora! 



jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> Thanks for looking!


Looks like you guys had fun though! I still love how your alien tee turned out. 



teresajoy said:


> I think the hot pink would look adorable!!!! If it's too tight at the waist, you could always put in bigger elastic.
> 
> TOOOOOOO much cuteness!!!!!!!!! You are just sewing up a storm lately!!!
> 
> Gorgeous! That is such a beautiful color on her! It really doesn't look that big. Is that a separate apron? or is that a part of the dress? It looks so pretty!


Problem is I think it is going to be to big. I got it from Angel and the picture of G wearing it she looks like she is about EE's size so I am  hoping. The only petti we have right now is a 12m. I so need to buy some pettis ... hint hint lol.
I am just trying to get done before James starts school in March.
Thank you bought the fabric years ago way before she was born but it does fit her.  The apron is attached I added the sash because it was so big. When we go I will have to take a picture of the pinned or cinched up back to prove how big it is. 



RMAMom said:


> That is so cute! Did you make the bows too?
> 
> Thanks to the foot of snow I had a snow day today, I thought I would get some sewing done but it didn't work out that way. My oldest will be 26 on Monday and I am working on a handbag for her but she was home today also so that will have to wait for tomorrow. (I don't work on Fridays) I could have sewn my big give projects but instead I did some cleaning that has been  on my list of things to do. Anyway, I made a big pot of Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup for dinner and now I'm spending time catching up on the boards. I am really going to have to focus on the sewing machine this weekend!


Thank you. Actually no they are from Hobby Lobby. I love those bows and they are cheap! I want to learn to make boutique bows but that is a project for after I get the sewing I need to do done. 
Canadian Cheddar Cheese soup sounds Yummy! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love this dress!  Callie, I did the same thing with the mickey top I just made.  Its a simply sweet and I thought for sure she would be able to finally wear a size 5 (she is 7 years old)...the top is really big!  She is still a 4!


Thank you .  I feel less bad now knowing someone else made a bigger size thinking it would work!   



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.


Looks like you guys had fun at least!  Love the babies grin preciousness! 



billwendy said:


> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!


I love Tim's my 4 year old would LOVE that! Remind me to not show him. 
So glad Bob is doing so well. Prayers move mountains! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is so pretty!  I love that bright blue!!!  And you sure are getting things made quickly!  I am never that fast!


Thanks I am just trying to get done while I still have time and not taking care of 4 littles basically on my own for a few months. It is the proverbial fire under my tushie  



PurpleEars said:


> Oh she looks so cute in that dress! You did a good job on those leaves!
> 
> 
> Just three comments: First, she looks so darn cute in the dress. Second, I wouldn't realize it was too big until you said something about it. Third, she can wear the dress for a while!



Thank you on both  I am glad no one else is noticing how big it is. And yes she will be wearing it for a few years.  With as slow as she grows she may be 5 and still wearing her Tink dress as a dress.


----------



## Tweevil

Does anyone have the Michaels email for last week?  I must have deleted mine and I have to go there tomorrow and would like to use the coupon.

If you do can you post a link or email it to me at Tweevil  @ comcast.net?

Many Thanks!


----------



## effervescent

1308Miles said:


> *YES! This is exactly what I was looking for! THANK YOU!  I'm going to run out to JoAnn's to get stuff for a 'Rella dress before we get clobbered with more snow this afternoon. Cinlella is so cute! DD is starting to say 'Rora for Aurora. DH asked me last night (as I was finishing another custom shirt) "Are you almost done making all your Disney crafts?" Ummm...no! I'll NEVER be done with my Disney crafts! This thread is just getting me warmed up for more!*
> 
> *Definitely headed there to check that out. After conquering 2 Simply Sweets, I am a CarlaC fan! I think I'm ready to branch out from the Simply Sweet...what would be next? Tell me about the Portrait Peasant...is it as easy as the SS? *



You're welcome!  This is the Cinderella that I did for DD when we went to see Disney on Ice.  It goes together very easily.






The Portrait Peasant is easier than the SS in my opinion.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.



I love them all!  I really like Tink - I've been contemplating this fabric and I really love how it worked up.  As for the Lion King one, I would use the light blue shirt.




ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



Cute!




ms_mckenna said:


> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/search/label/Tutorial Tuesday  it's the first one



Adding this to my never ending to-do list....




MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my car accident.  It was traumatic and has me very upset.  I am really starting to consider that my fall on the snowboard has a direct correlation with the car accident and another serious event.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is nothing that a dr. can do, no tests can make the brain heal quicker.  I just have to keep using the brain and get the wires to reset once again.
> 
> My car estimate came in and was $17 less than what I paid for the car.  So I will wait for State Farm and see what happens when a car is totaled.
> 
> It has been a hard start to the new year but our faith in God and a desire to pick myself back up will continue.  We will get through this and more trials in our life.








1308Miles said:


> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



Those are adorable!  I think the black ric rac would look great.



HeatherSue said:


> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:



Everything looks great, especially the Star Wars stuff.  I am totally going to case those Star Wars jeans - my 13yo would love them!




ireland_nicole said:


> Oh Crud-
> I messed up big time and could use some advice-
> I'm working on a little mermaid outfit for Mallory's big give (nothing like the last minute, I know) - anyway, after many obstacles I finished the skirt, and then went to start the shirt; as I spent the last hour and a half trying to find the design I just knew I had, I realized that, of course, I apparently didn't.
> 
> So...
> I can use Heathersue's cutie design, which I do own- but the front of the skirt is a more realistic ariel swimming in the water, so the style wouldn't match; or a swirl mickey head in the colors from the skirt maybe; or I could (gasp) leave the shirt plain- of course, I could only find a white short sleeve t, so I'm not sure I'm loving that idea...
> 
> Alternatively, I could purchase someone elses' design, does anyone have one they recommend?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ETA- I could also do a mickey head in the same Ariel fabric as the front of the skirt...



I would do the Mickey head in the Ariel fabric.




miprender said:


> I am so SICK OF SNOW. Everyweek we have a major snowstorm and DH and DD have already 4 snow days to make up. *They now have to go to school until June 23rd.* And there is another snow storm coming next week.
> 
> I was in an accident last week. My first accident ever. I was stopped at a light and a young girl plowed right into me Luckily DS3 who was in the car was not hurt nor was I. But my truck is going in the shop today to be repaired. I hope I get it back before the next snow storm.



June 23?    Wow, that's late!

I know I'm echoing some PPs, but definitely get your car seat replaced!  If it was bad enough to require repair to your vehicle, it's bad enough to get a new car seat.



miprender said:


>



I love it!  DS2 was looking over my shoulder earlier when I was browsing the thread and he was so excited.  "Look mommy it's Percy!  And Thomas!  Oh and James!  Mommy I like it!"  



ms_mckenna said:


> It is called snacks lol. She has learned how to do fashion shows and how to milk them for all they are worth.



Oh my DD too.  She was giving me one tonight while I was working on some embroidery.  I swear she put on every outfit in her dresser!  She's even worse if there is a camera in sight!



ms_mckenna said:


> From the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side she was sticking her tounge back out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  the back .



So cute!  That color is gorgeous on her.


----------



## effervescent

jeniamt said:


>



Love them all!  I think Eeyore is my fave though.




t-beri said:


> well, I just wanna show this one just because LOL



Great pics!  I remember taking DS2 when he was 6mos and he was just enthralled with SpectroMagic.  He had about that same look on his face.     Did you make the hat in the pic above?  It is so pretty!




billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!



Those turned out great!




Tweevil said:


> Does anyone have the Michaels email for last week?  I must have deleted mine and I have to go there tomorrow and would like to use the coupon.
> 
> If you do can you post a link or email it to me at Tweevil  @ comcast.net?
> 
> Many Thanks!



I forwarded you my email.


----------



## effervescent

One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!






Jeans front:





Jeans back:





Jason loves them!  Just have to get the rest of Alison's skirt sewn and one tshirt for DH embroidered and then we're all set!


----------



## DMGeurts

I have been so crazy busy this last week... gearing up for the weekend off after a half day today.  



1308Miles said:


> The whole outfit:



I love this outfit!!!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



This turned out so cute... even my oldest dd commented when she walked by that she loved it!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.



The Dis wouldn't let me quote everything - but I loved everything and tried to quote it.    It was all so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:



These turned out awesome!  



ellenbenny said:


> This design I believe was from Digital By Design.



This turned out awesome!  I just love all these colors together!  



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



Adorable!  It looks like he just loves them!  



ms_mckenna said:


> From the front



Absolutely adorable!  She is just so cute!  



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for looking!



What a bummer that it was so cold!  I loved everything though.  



t-beri said:


> AK outfits.



Everyone is adorable - even if you had to bundle up - it looks like you all had a fantastic time.  You did a wonderful job on the customs.  



billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!



The Valentines outfit is so cute - I just love the blue dots at the bottom of the jeans!  And Tim's shirt is turning out amazing! 



effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!



So cute!!!  

D~


----------



## Tweevil

effervescent said:


> I forwarded you my email.




Thank you!!


----------



## blessedmom4

teresajoy said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I really like Kids Wish Network, they aren't as "known" as Make a Wish, but I really admire the way they run things.



*Thank you for making this non-sewer feel welcome. I truly hope the info might help the OP. It looks like a terrific organization.

Prayers for those in need. 

Snubie (and everyone else heading to the World) Have a WONDERFUL TIME!!! *


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



Love the outfits! Pryers for Bob, I hope it all goes well for him.



effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason loves them!  Just have to get the rest of Alison's skirt sewn and one tshirt for DH embroidered and then we're all set!



Looks Great! I think all of the jeans that have been posted lately have really inspired me. I have been afraid of them but I think I may give it a try!


----------



## Granna4679

dreamer03 said:


> I just wanted to say that you ladies amaze me. I hope to learn just a fraction of what you ladies know! I just bought a new Janome machine and am completely overwhelmed with all of its gadgets and gizmos. I started out on a White with no bells or whistles but now I have so many buttons an no clue how to use them. My goal is to learn my new machine, use my new machine, and pass my White down to my little girls, as well pass down the family traditions to them. Wish me luck and any pointers you wish to share, please do!



Welcome...glad you are here!  I suggest the Portrait peasant or Simply Sweet from YCMT.  I have a Janome too.  If you have any questions, just ask!  You will get the hang of it in no time.



3Princesses04 said:


> I am new here and I am in LOVE with all of these outfits! I wouldn't even know where to start to make custom outfits for my girls. I own a sewing machine, but that is about it. I might have to wander over to etsy. Great work ladies!



Welcome!  Try something easy like pillowcases to get started.  Then you can progress to some of the easier patterns on YCMT.  You will be addicted in no time.



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.
> 
> Closeup of the shirt.  I combined 4 designs for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get some better (less blurry) pictures of just the outfits and post them in a few minutes.
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  Here's a closeup of Tessa's shirt and pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closeup of Sawyer's outfit:


Heather - these outfits are great.  I especially like the Shiny fabric on the Star Wars wording.  Great idea.  Tessa and Sawyer look adorable as always!



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



He is a doll.  Love the Thomas outfit!



NaeNae said:


> Make sure you get a new car seat for your DS.  Any time a car seat is in an accident it should be replaced!!  Her insurance should cover the cost of the seat.  Make sure her company knows your son was in the car with you.  Good luck and keep us posted.



I agree.  My daughter had a minor accident about a year ago.  She informed the insurance company of the child seat suggestions and they gave her the money to replace both car seats with no problem.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?



She is absolutely adorable!  And I love the colors in the dress too....perfect color for her!!  I loved the Lilo dress too....I lost my quote on that one!



jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Looks like you had a great time!  



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.
> 
> AK outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I just wanna show this one just because LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, There are no other pictures of their clothes so here are just cute pics of the trip.
> 
> Violet's first ride on the carousel



Love all of the pictures!  Violet is getting so big!  Sorry it was so cold for you but looks like you had so much fun!



billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



Love the outfits Wendy!  I need to get on the stick and see what I can make for my DGDs for Valentines day!



effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!
> 
> Jason loves them!  Just have to get the rest of Alison's skirt sewn and one tshirt for DH embroidered and then we're all set!



So cute!


----------



## ColoradoK

Hi sew-ers!  I've not posted here before but I've spent many days looking back through lots of your Disboutiquer threads and admiring all of your talent.  Just wanting to say hello.


----------



## Granna4679

Here is what I have been working on this week...
a Beauty and the Beast Vida





back:





and close ups of the applique:










Thanks for looking!


----------



## shefrn1

1308Miles said:


> This is my favorite...I LOVE the matching jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> SO cute! Your DD is precious! I wish mine would pose like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea. How easy is the Portrait Peasant? I'm thinking that I'd like to try one for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one too... perfect for a tween!
> 
> 
> 
> You got lucky, Wendy! We got about 24" on top of the 5" from Tuesday and the 24" from last week. We are positively BURIED and my kids are going insane!
> 
> 
> 
> You've really been through the wringer over the past few months. I agree...any TBI will likely slow your reaction time. Does your doctor recommend a moratorium on driving for a while?
> 
> So - with all the time at home during the past few days, I got a few new projects done:
> 
> The AK dress (without silly DD running around in it!) Still waiting to add the boutique bow on Minnie's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personalized shirt for DD (again - waiting to put the hot pink boutique bow on Minnie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A matching skirt (these were actually shorts that were on sale at Target...just cut off the bottoms and made them a skirt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - they are sort of lying strangely...I swear, the ruffle looks a lot better in person.
> 
> The whole outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should put some black ric rac on the skirt where the ruffle meets the denim? I think it would tie in the black of the Minnie head . What are your thoughts?



Love the outfit!!! 

need to ask a stupid question though since I am a beginner semstress (LOL)

that shirt.....did sew them on or iron them on.....and where did you get the template for the letters

i have the material and downloaded the instructions to make a 'tinkerbell' twirl skirt for DD3....but I wanna make her a similar shirt with 'tink' on it to go with the skirt!!

thanks

and love the beauty and the beast dress....wow...you guys are good!!!!!


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That dress is simply fabulous. I am totally in love with the colors.


----------



## princesssfws

jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Absolutely LOVE the shark shirt.  Great older boy shirt.



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.
> 
> AK outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the button shirts.  I might have to steal that idea.  Very cute.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  My middle dd is an "enchanted knife"  in Beauty and the Beast at a local theater.  I would love to make something for the baby but I need something on a much smaller scale.  If she was bigger this would be perfect.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

visitingapril09 said:


> Haven't done any clothing sewing recently but I did make 3 wallets. Mickey for Andrew, Princess and the Frog for Melissa and Minnie for me! Talked my two biggest boys into letting me make them 'man wallets' out of Disney fabrics for our trip too. Got those cut out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.........please solve my mystery......what is this foot for???!!!



Those wallets are very cool!!  And, I'm probably way late answering, but that's a ruffler foot.  I love mine!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Are you ready to be bombarded with pics!
> 
> First the tink feliz...she requested no ruffles. I made an elongated peasant top to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is Snow White.  Also, an elongated peasant top to match. She had fun twirling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey simply sweet top with pants that I added some fabric to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Vida...I don't know about the shirt...SHould I do the dark blue or light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork twirl.  This is an old dress that I repurposed.  I replaced the bodice and added the hem on the bottom...210 inches of hem!:scared1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original patchwork twirl from august 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least...the bambi simply sweet...made a peasant top again!  Love that easy pattern!



Love your creations!!  Can't pick a favorite!



ms_mckenna said:


> Finished Lilo today for EE. Tried to be simple



She's gonna make Lilo jealous, because she's soooooooo much cute-er 



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut holes in Tessa's jeans and then put the appliques behind them.  I washed the pants, so the holes are a little more frayed and look cooler than when I took this picture.



I knew you'd end up making some cool stuff!!  Have a fun trip!



miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



Very CUTE!!  I've got myself some Thomas boys too.



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front
> TFL



SO CUTE!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!



billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



Very cool!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Lovely!!  You always take your creations to the 100th level, wowza!  


Can someone explain or show me pictures in comparison of both a Vida vs. Feliz?  I always get the two confused...and I'm wondering if Annabella will be too small for both this trip since she'll probably only be in a 12/18 month size????


----------



## visitingapril09

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This has to be one of my all time favorites. Just lovely!!!


----------



## Granna4679

Diz-Mommy said:


> Lovely!!  You always take your creations to the 100th level, wowza!
> 
> 
> Can someone explain or show me pictures in comparison of both a Vida vs. Feliz?  I always get the two confused...and I'm wondering if Annabella will be too small for both this trip since she'll probably only be in a 12/18 month size????



Thank you so much for your sweet comment!  

This Beauty and the Beast is the Vida....and here is the last Feliz I did:







The ruffles on the backs are optional on both...maybe thats why its confusing.  Some people put them and some don't.


----------



## T-rox

miprender said:


> So as I mentioned last week I attempted to do my second attempt at Easy Fit pants for DS3



love it! great job


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> Can someone explain or show me pictures in comparison of both a Vida vs. Feliz?  I always get the two confused...and I'm wondering if Annabella will be too small for both this trip since she'll probably only be in a 12/18 month size????




The feliz consists of an overdress and an underdress.  The overdress is open in the back, thus showing off the optional ruffles which if used are added to the back of the underdress.

The vida is a single layer and the optional ruffles can be added to the back panel.  

Either can be made with ruffles or hems at the bottom, and with addiitonal embellishments as desired.

Here is the feliz: (the underdress of this one is barely showing from the front, it has the red polka dot ruffle barely showing)





and the back side of the feliz w/ruffles:





And here is a vida:





and the backside of the vida w/ruffles:






ETA:  Forgot to say that I don't think the patterns go that small, but I have seen someone make the vida as a dolly dress, so you could probably alter it by shrinking it on a copier.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comment!
> 
> This Beauty and the Beast is the Vida....and here is the last Feliz I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ruffles on the backs are optional on both...maybe thats why its confusing.  Some people put them and some don't.



I love that dress, Toy story is the best and the colours work.


----------



## T-rox

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



i actually just drooled over this


----------



## tmh0206

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Anita!!! wow- oh - wow! I aspire to someday be as talented as you are, I am in awe of your work! this is just another example of your awesomeness


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments.  Not too exciting sewing for an 11yo and 9yo but it is what it is!  Glad I still have DD4 to sew for (who by the way, leaves next Thursday for her big trip with my parents.  I am making a Jessie outfit for Hoop Dee Doo and an Animal Kingdom Vida.) 



kkacar said:


> Ok my DD is 9.  She loves all the different things you all make and she wants something special for our upcoming trip.  My sister has agreed to make her something but we are not sure what to make her.  Do any of you have any suggestions for a little girl who just turned 9, that loves her Dis trips.  She just doesn't want to look like a baby.  Basically she wants to look hip but still with Disney.
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> BTW yall amaze me, I wish I was 1/4 a talented as you all with sewing.  Hats off to each of you!!!
> 
> kelli



Maybe you saw what I made for my 11yo (6th grader).  Mostly embroidered tshirts and matching skirts.  She wouldn't be caught dead in anything Princessy.  



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:



These are to die for!  Awesome!!!




ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?



DD4 is 22 inches around the chest which would make her a size 3 according to Carla.  I cut the size 5 and then have her try it on before I attach the skirt.  Definitely end up making some adjustments every time.  I really like the halter style because it fits so much tighter to their torso with the elastic in the back.  Just a cuter look to me.  I think she looks a little frumpy if the bodice is too boxy.

Anyway, your DD still looks super cute to me!



teresajoy said:


> That would be a very long day!!! Brazillian teenage tour groups? Did they say why they are all there?



Apparently they are at the parks around this time every year.  This is their summer break.  A neighbor who coincidentally was in Disney the same time as us, happens to be Brazilian.  She said it is a right of passage and just about every Brazilian family saves for their child's trip to Disney and sends them off on these groups.  NO PARENTS!!!  There were also a lot of Brazilian families with smaller children.  She loved talking to the groups and families.  She was also able to find out what parks they would be in and when so we were able to avoid the really big groups to some extent.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida



Gorgeous!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Can someone explain or show me pictures in comparison of both a Vida vs. Feliz?  I always get the two confused...and I'm wondering if Annabella will be too small for both this trip since she'll probably only be in a 12/18 month size????



In my humble opinion... I think the Feliz is too much dress for a baby.  The Vida would be perfect.  I almost think the Feliz, since I make it with so many ruffles is a bit much for my 4yo!  So much dress!!!  It is cute though.  You could even make the vida as more of a tunic top for her and pair it with a pair of leggings.  That would be adorable.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason loves them!  Just have to get the rest of Alison's skirt sewn and one tshirt for DH embroidered and then we're all set!


Wow, what great outfits.  The jeans are just great, was it hard to do?



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


OMG, that is an amazing dress!



ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side she was sticking her tounge back out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And  the back .
> TFL


Tink is just the best, that is a great dress and you did wonderful work.  The poof is great!!!



jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that you can even see it, but she is wearing a Minnie twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I just love the skirt!  DS loves the shark the best and I have to agree.



billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!


I am so glad Bob is doing better.  Where is the Frontier school?  It must be east because I have never heard of it out here.  He is welcome to stop in for a visit.  The outfit is amazing Wendy, you do such nice work.


----------



## tmh0206

I would like to add that everyone on this board has been such an inspiration to me! I am slowly learning to sew and applique and your creativity just keeps me going, so thank you to all who contribute to this board and thanks for always being so kind to us newbies who often have repetitive questions.  I believe many of us are self teaching as we go and you all are the reason we are learning and acquiring new skills.  that makes you all the BESTEST OF THE BEST in my books!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> The feliz consists of an overdress and an underdress.  The overdress is open in the back, thus showing off the optional ruffles which if used are added to the back of the underdress.
> 
> The vida is a single layer and the optional ruffles can be added to the back panel.
> 
> Either can be made with ruffles or hems at the bottom, and with addiitonal embellishments as desired.
> 
> Here is the feliz: (the underdress of this one is barely showing from the front, it has the red polka dot ruffle barely showing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back side of the feliz w/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backside of the vida w/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Forgot to say that I don't think the patterns go that small, but I have seen someone make the vida as a dolly dress, so you could probably alter it by shrinking it on a copier.



OK, I am so glad I have a boy but that dress is so ruffled!  I love it.


----------



## shefrn1

tmh0206 said:


> I would like to add that everyone on this board has been such an inspiration to me! I am slowly learning to sew and applique and your creativity just keeps me going, so thank you to all who contribute to this board and thanks for always being so kind to us newbies who often have repetitive questions.  I believe many of us are self teaching as we go and you all are the reason we are learning and acquiring new skills.  that makes you all the BESTEST OF THE BEST in my books!



ditto...lol....very well said!!!!!  I'm a newbie too and get much inspiration from these ladies!!!!  someday I hope to have the know how and the time to be as crafty as you guys are!!! 

I also hope to be able to start making some things for the 'big gives' when our trip in May is done......everytime I read about what you guys do for these families I tear up!!!!1  just awesome!!!!


----------



## babynala

I lost my major quote so I have to summarize

mommyof2princesses - Love all the dresses, especially the Lion King and the Bambi.  Great idea to reuse your dress.  Your DD looks so grown up now.  

MinnieVanMom - hope you are feeling 100% soon.  

HeatherSue - I love the Star Wars outfits.  Tessa's Magic Kingdom outfit is awesome.  The applique behind the holes is a great idea.  All the metallic threads and fabrics look great.  

ms_mckenna - You have been sewing up a storm.  Love the Little Lilo and the blue tink dress.  You have the cutest little model to wear all of your great creations.  

 1308Miles - the Molly shirt is awesome.  The little skirt came out really cute too.  

miprender - love the Thomas outfit.  Your DS looks so big compared to the picture in your siggy.  

jeniamt - Sounds like you guys had a great time with some long days.  I love the way your DD looks in the Eyore outfit.  

t-beri - what great pictures of the kids, their expressions are priceless.  Love the AK outfits with the buttons.  

billwendy - Hannah's valentines day outfit is so fun.  The Mario shirt came out great.  I'm glad Bob is feeling better. 

effervescent - your DD looks so sweet in that Cinderella dress.  Sounds like you have yourself a little doll that likes to play dress up.  The Toy Story outfit came out so nice.  I'm impressed with everyone that sews and embroiders on jeans.  

Anita - Your Beauty and Beast Vida is gorgeous.  

To snubie and everyone headed down to Orlando for the meet - Have and great time and take lots of pictures.  Enjoy.


----------



## VBAndrea

babynala said:


> I lost my major quote so I have to summarize
> 
> mommyof2princesses - Love all the dresses, especially the Lion King and the Bambi.  Great idea to reuse your dress.  Your DD looks so grown up now.
> 
> MinnieVanMom - hope you are feeling 100% soon.
> 
> HeatherSue - I love the Star Wars outfits.  Tessa's Magic Kingdom outfit is awesome.  The applique behind the holes is a great idea.  All the metallic threads and fabrics look great.
> 
> ms_mckenna - You have been sewing up a storm.  Love the Little Lilo and the blue tink dress.  You have the cutest little model to wear all of your great creations.
> 
> 1308Miles - the Molly shirt is awesome.  The little skirt came out really cute too.
> 
> miprender - love the Thomas outfit.  Your DS looks so big compared to the picture in your siggy.
> 
> jeniamt - Sounds like you guys had a great time with some long days.  I love the way your DD looks in the Eyore outfit.
> 
> t-beri - what great pictures of the kids, their expressions are priceless.  Love the AK outfits with the buttons.
> 
> billwendy - Hannah's valentines day outfit is so fun.  The Mario shirt came out great.  I'm glad Bob is feeling better.
> 
> effervescent - your DD looks so sweet in that Cinderella dress.  Sounds like you have yourself a little doll that likes to play dress up.  The Toy Story outfit came out so nice.  I'm impressed with everyone that sews and embroiders on jeans.
> 
> Anita - Your Beauty and Beast Vida is gorgeous.
> 
> To snubie and everyone headed down to Orlando for the meet - Have and great time and take lots of pictures.  Enjoy.



OK, there is way TMTQ so I'm stealing babynala's quote and would just like to say DITTO

mommyof2princesses -- for the LK I like the light blue shirt better

heathersue -- WOW!  WOW! and WOW!!!!  Love those appliques.  I am not at all a Star Wars fan but I do have to say I've never seen better SWs outfits.  Your kids must be very proud to have you as their Mom!

1308 miles -- I agree with everyone else and think some black ric-rac would look great.

ellenbenny-- I don't recall seeing pics of that Feliz before -- LOVE IT!

Welcome to all the new posters!!!!

And I don't know how all of you are getting so much accomplished -- I just don't have time.  I barely work at all but it seems like I never have time for sewing.  I'm currently working on a skirt with Valentine's fabric I bought last year and I fear the new fabric I bought this year won't get used until next year!


----------



## Granna4679

shefrn1 said:


> and love the beauty and the beast dress....wow...you guys are good!!!!!





cogero said:


> That dress is simply fabulous. I am totally in love with the colors.





princesssfws said:


> This is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  My middle dd is an "enchanted knife"  in Beauty and the Beast at a local theater.  I would love to make something for the baby but I need something on a much smaller scale.  If she was bigger this would be perfect.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Lovely!!  You always take your creations to the 100th level, wowza!





visitingapril09 said:


> This has to be one of my all time favorites. Just lovely!!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> I love that dress, Toy story is the best and the colours work.





T-rox said:


> i actually just drooled over this





tmh0206 said:


> Anita!!! wow- oh - wow! I aspire to someday be as talented as you are, I am in awe of your work! this is just another example of your awesomeness





jeniamt said:


> Gorgeous!





MinnieVanMom said:


> OMG, that is an amazing dress!





babynala said:


> Anita - Your Beauty and Beast Vida is gorgeous.



Thanks everyone for the super sweet comments...ya'll are so encouraging and sweet!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tmh0206 said:


> I would like to add that everyone on this board has been such an inspiration to me! I am slowly learning to sew and applique and your creativity just keeps me going, so thank you to all who contribute to this board and thanks for always being so kind to us newbies who often have repetitive questions.  I believe many of us are self teaching as we go and you all are the reason we are learning and acquiring new skills.  that makes you all the BESTEST OF THE BEST in my books!



Just keeping asking. And if someone has heard it before, well, we all need reminders sometimes.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SallyfromDE said:


> Just keeping asking. And if someone has heard it before, well, we all need reminders sometimes.



And even if you have heard it before, you just might learn something new anyway!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

After 8 days of car and brain trauma I am finally sewing again.  I am making 3 patchwork twirl skirts for our upcoming trip.  I am using the strip tube quilt making method for the skirts so it is going quick.

It feels great to get back to doing something I know.

I finally got State Farm on the line and my car is now officially totaled.  They did give me full retail value, cost of new tires, tax and plate.  It was straight up fair.

Now to get my head back to better and perhaps life can settle down.


----------



## ireland_nicole

quick drive by- I love everything, honest- especially the B&B dress-WOW!

I fixed the mermaid problem, but my pics are terrible so I won't show it

Re: Vida/Feliz for 12-18mo size:

I have made a Vida for a baby that size; here's what I did- I made the 2y/o size but did not add seam allowance; I used knots in the straps instead of buttons and I made the elastic a little tighter under the arms.  It seemed to work well. HIH.

April- glad you're feeling better- I've been praying for you; make sure you get enough rest.


----------



## cogero

almost done with my first pair of easy fits. I am making them for DD and all I have left is the elastic through the waist band. DS woke up so I have to wait for bed time to finish


----------



## miprender

NaeNae said:


> Make sure you get a new car seat for your DS.  Any time a car seat is in an accident it should be replaced!!  Her insurance should cover the cost of the seat.  Make sure her company knows your son was in the car with you.  Good luck and keep us posted.



Luckily no one was hurt and my car never moved. It was just this loud crash. But we did put another seat we had. But the insurance company gave us a GMC Suburban. It is so huge compared to my Durango. I told DH he might have to drive it and I will take his car.



ellenbenny said:


> Adorable (child and clothes), great job!!





ms_mckenna said:


> The outfit is adorable and so is your little man.





SallyfromDE said:


> This came out great!! Your little one is adorable.





teresajoy said:


> Very cute!





mommyof2princesses said:


> What a cute outfit!  And model!  Great job on the easy fits...love that pattern!





PurpleEars said:


> I like these. I better not let my former manager see these pictures, her boy is really into Thomas the Train!





effervescent said:


> I love it!  DS2 was looking over my shoulder earlier when I was browsing the thread and he was so excited.  "Look mommy it's Percy!  And Thomas!  Oh and James!  Mommy I like it!"





DMGeurts said:


> I
> Adorable!  It looks like he just loves them!
> 
> D~





Granna4679 said:


> He is a doll.  Love the Thomas outfit!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Very CUTE!!  I've got myself some Thomas boys too.





T-rox said:


> love it! great job





babynala said:


> miprender - love the Thomas outfit.  Your DS looks so big compared to the picture in your siggy.



Thanks everyone for the compliments and the suggestion about the car seat.
As for the picture in my siggy. That was when he was 14mths and his first trip to Disney. I really do need to update those photos.


----------



## miprender

jeniamt said:


> I am back and recovering from what I would call our attempt to do Disney like never before!  We hit the parks early and stayed late.  That meant being up before 7am and often not getting back to the room until 1am.  My legs have never been so sore!!!
> 
> 
> I will get a few photos posted soon or head to my FB page where I just uploaded a ton!
> 
> Looking forward to catching up on all the amazing stuff I am sure you guys have been working so hard on while I was gone.



Welcome back!


ms_mckenna said:


> Ok what I did today.... first I learned my daughter wears a 2 not a 3 and not to ever doubt that lol. The dress is huge I had just enough fabric left to make a sash though so she is wearing that. I would have remade the dress smaller if I would have had the fabric. I was sad the whole time I was cutting it how pathetic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TFL


So cute... she is such a cutie pie.




jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that you can even see it, but she is wearing a Minnie twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Looks like you had a great time despite the cold. 



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.
> 
> AK outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one day it warmed up I'd given up on customs and they were in street clothes, figures.


Looks like everyone had a great time too!




billwendy said:


> I finished Hannah's Valentines outfit today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things



Wendy great job. And sending prayers for Bob



effervescent said:


> You're welcome!  This is the Cinderella that I did for DD when we went to see Disney on Ice.  It goes together very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 23?   Wow, that's late!


So cute.  With the lastest storm it is now June 24th they get out. Our summer is going to be real short this year. 



effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeans back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason loves them!  Just have to get the rest of Alison's skirt sewn and one tshirt for DH embroidered and then we're all set!


Love it.




Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is just beautiful and as others said the colors are just great.



tmh0206 said:


> I would like to add that everyone on this board has been such an inspiration to me! I am slowly learning to sew and applique and your creativity just keeps me going, so thank you to all who contribute to this board and thanks for always being so kind to us newbies who often have repetitive questions.  I believe many of us are self teaching as we go and you all are the reason we are learning and acquiring new skills.  that makes you all the BESTEST OF THE BEST in my books!



They are all great on this board. Everyone has been so wonderful and I love seeing everyone's creations.



MinnieVanMom said:


> After 8 days of car and brain trauma I am finally sewing again.  I am making 3 patchwork twirl skirts for our upcoming trip.  I am using the strip tube quilt making method for the skirts so it is going quick.
> 
> It feels great to get back to doing something I know.
> 
> I finally got State Farm on the line and my car is now officially totaled.  They did give me full retail value, cost of new tires, tax and plate.  It was straight up fair.
> 
> Now to get my head back to better and perhaps life can settle down.



So glad you are feeling better.



ireland_nicole said:


> quick drive by- I love everything, honest- especially the B&B dress-WOW!
> 
> I fixed the mermaid problem, but my pics are terrible so I won't show it
> 
> Re: Vida/Feliz for 12-18mo size:
> 
> I have made a Vida for a baby that size; here's what I did- I made the 2y/o size but did not add seam allowance; I used knots in the straps instead of buttons and I made the elastic a little tighter under the arms.  It seemed to work well. HIH.



C'mon.... we all want to see it. Please....



cogero said:


> almost done with my first pair of easy fits. I am making them for DD and all I have left is the elastic through the waist band. DS woke up so I have to wait for bed time to finish



After trying the second time and just believing they would come out as pants they are quite easy. Even the elastic went in OK.


----------



## ms_mckenna

effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!


Super cute! 



Granna4679 said:


> She is absolutely adorable!  And I love the colors in the dress too....perfect color for her!!  I loved the Lilo dress too....I lost my quote on that one!


Thank you. 



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida


I commented on FB but I just wanted to say again this stunning. The colors are perfect! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> She's gonna make Lilo jealous, because she's soooooooo much cute-er


Thank you 



ellenbenny said:


> The feliz consists of an overdress and an underdress.  The overdress is open in the back, thus showing off the optional ruffles which if used are added to the back of the underdress.
> 
> The vida is a single layer and the optional ruffles can be added to the back panel.
> 
> Either can be made with ruffles or hems at the bottom, and with addiitonal embellishments as desired.
> 
> Here is the feliz: (the underdress of this one is barely showing from the front, it has the red polka dot ruffle barely showing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Forgot to say that I don't think the patterns go that small, but I have seen someone make the vida as a dolly dress, so you could probably alter it by shrinking it on a copier.


Both are amazing. Can I add I am kind of glad the Feliz doesnt come in a smaller size? I really want one for EE but now I will have to wait lol. 



jeniamt said:


> T
> DD4 is 22 inches around the chest which would make her a size 3 according to Carla.  I cut the size 5 and then have her try it on before I attach the skirt.  Definitely end up making some adjustments every time.  I really like the halter style because it fits so much tighter to their torso with the elastic in the back.  Just a cuter look to me.  I think she looks a little frumpy if the bodice is too boxy.
> 
> Anyway, your DD still looks super cute to me!
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion... I think the Feliz is too much dress for a baby.  The Vida would be perfect.  I almost think the Feliz, since I make it with so many ruffles is a bit much for my 4yo!  So much dress!!!  It is cute though.  You could even make the vida as more of a tunic top for her and pair it with a pair of leggings.  That would be adorable.


I agree about the boxiness. I am making the princess dresses though so I am kind of out of luck since they need the other bodice. 
I had not thought about this good point. To much fabric. EE has a vida that I bought years ago it is a 2 I need to try and on her and get a picture so you can see a vida on an itty bitty. It to me is fine for winter or fall but I am not sure it would really work for summer. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Tink is just the best, that is a great dress and you did wonderful work.  The poof is great!!!


Thanks so much. 



babynala said:


> ms_mckenna - You have been sewing up a storm.  Love the Little Lilo and the blue tink dress.  You have the cutest little model to wear all of your great creations.


Thank you! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> After 8 days of car and brain trauma I am finally sewing again.  I am making 3 patchwork twirl skirts for our upcoming trip.  I am using the strip tube quilt making method for the skirts so it is going quick.
> 
> It feels great to get back to doing something I know.
> 
> I finally got State Farm on the line and my car is now officially totaled.  They did give me full retail value, cost of new tires, tax and plate.  It was straight up fair.
> 
> Now to get my head back to better and perhaps life can settle down.


I am glad you are feeling better.  Settling down sounds like a great plan! 



cogero said:


> almost done with my first pair of easy fits. I am making them for DD and all I have left is the elastic through the waist band. DS woke up so I have to wait for bed time to finish


Can't wait to see.


----------



## billwendy

Oh my goodness I LOVE what you guys have been up to!!

Hope the Dis meet goes well, have fun everyone!! Who wants to have a PJ party on here tomorrow night???

Just a friendly reminder that the ship date for
MALLORY's BIG GIVE is tomorrow!!!

Come on over to the big give site, post your creation/pixie dust and we'll pm you the address!! Cant wait to see MAllory's expressions!!!

Thanks for all the comments on the Valentines outfits!! Anyone have a little boy wearing a size 6? I want to make the easy fit legs a little slimmer for Tim's outfit...any advice??????Im afraid if I just hack into the leg, it will look all crazy at the seat of his pants!!!! lol


----------



## t-beri

PurpleEars said:


> I like your idea of using buttons to outline the Mickey heads. I may have to try it some day.



I'd like to take credit for it but the idea originally came from a disboutiquer named MYTWOTINKS (I'm fairly certain she was the first, certainly the one I copied)



effervescent said:


> Great pics!  I remember taking DS2 when he was 6mos and he was just enthralled with SpectroMagic.  He had about that same look on his face.     Did you make the hat in the pic above?  It is so pretty!



Thank you, I LOVE this picture!  I didn't make her hat, my MIL did and it has a very pretty scarf that matches.

ANITA:  Thanks so much!  And YES Vi is getting so big.  we h ad a great time at MVMCP b/c it was FREEZING and everyone went home right after the parade.  The longest wait time we had was for Space MT. and there were about 20 people in line ahead of us.  It was AWESOME!!!!  they went on Buzz light year like 7 times in a row :rotfl

Hopefully I'll get some better pictures this weekend at the meet!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and close ups of the applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## effervescent

Tweevil said:


> Thank you!!



You're welcome!  I hope you get something good.



DMGeurts said:


> So cute!!!
> 
> D~





RMAMom said:


> Looks Great! I think all of the jeans that have been posted lately have really inspired me. I have been afraid of them but I think I may give it a try!





Granna4679 said:


> So cute!





ms_mckenna said:


> Super cute!





miprender said:


> So cute.



Thank you!




babynala said:


> effervescent - your DD looks so sweet in that Cinderella dress.  Sounds like you have yourself a little doll that likes to play dress up.  The Toy Story outfit came out so nice.  I'm impressed with everyone that sews and embroiders on jeans.



Thank you.  Alison is my little girly girl - she is just what I ordered.    Jason is so happy that he finally got a whole outfit like Sissy always does.  I think I'll be doing more in the future!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, what great outfits.  The jeans are just great, was it hard to do?



Well I somewhat cheated - I did the appliques as patches and then hand sewed them on.  I can hand sew at my desk at work during down times, and I really wasn't feeling that up to ripping out the seams and restitching.  I think I am going to add a Jessie and an alien onto the jeans though - there's too much blank space for me.  It all depends on how much time I have tomorrow.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is beautiful! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> After 8 days of car and brain trauma I am finally sewing again.  I am making 3 patchwork twirl skirts for our upcoming trip.  I am using the strip tube quilt making method for the skirts so it is going quick.
> 
> It feels great to get back to doing something I know.
> 
> I finally got State Farm on the line and my car is now officially totaled.  They did give me full retail value, cost of new tires, tax and plate.  It was straight up fair.
> 
> Now to get my head back to better and perhaps life can settle down.



I'm glad that it was a relatively easy process.  I hope things calm down now!




billwendy said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the Valentines outfits!! Anyone have a little boy wearing a size 6? I want to make the easy fit legs a little slimmer for Tim's outfit...any advice??????Im afraid if I just hack into the leg, it will look all crazy at the seat of his pants!!!! lol



Jason is in a 5 and I've been wanting to do the same thing but haven't had a chance to try it out.  Hope someone has done it and can throw in their two pennies!


----------



## effervescent

Well I am at 29.5 hours!  

I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:















I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!

I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> Here are the pathetic photos I have of the kids in some of the stuff I made.  We were so covered up most of the time, I didn't do a great job taking pictures of their clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love seeing the pictures of the kids in the parks!! Thanks for sharing! 



HeatherSue said:


> All right, I'm done sewing everything I had planned on sewing for the trip!  As I was laying out all of the outfits, I noticed that Sawyer's wardrobe is pretty pitiful.  Most everything has been worn many times.  He only has one new outfit.  But, he won't care, so I'll try not to care either.  Here are some pics:
> 
> For DHS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For MK:



I'm missing you already my dear sister!  
These outfits are so cute!! Just like my niece and nephew! The Star Wars outfits are so cool! and, I love Tessa's "Everything Disney" outfit!!! (corey says he likes the Vinylmation)

Have a great trip!! 



t-beri said:


> well, our december trip was fun but FREEZING cold!!  All that sewing and they were bundled up from head to toe.  Here are a few of the pics I caught of them w/out their winter gear.
> 
> Violet's first ride on the carousel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little at the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because he seems to get left out..here is Mac waiting to watch the movie in Canada.



You guys all look so cute!!! You have the most beautiful kids Tifani. 

Have fun this weekend!! 



billwendy said:


> And am half done Tim's - thank to those who helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth has decided that she doesnt like the feel of jeans, so I got her a pair of Jeggins and the same tshirt as Hannah.
> 
> For those who have been praying for Bob, Thank you so much. He feels it is the power of prayer that is helping him heal so quickly. On Sunday he leaves for his first trip since the surgery as he is teaching at Frontier School of the Bible in Wyoming for the week! Pray it goes well as he gets back into the swing of things!!



I love the outfits!!! That Minnie outfit is so adorable!! I love the pants!!!!

Thank you for the update on Bob!!! I hope he has a great time out in Wyoming! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Problem is I think it is going to be to big. I got it from Angel and the picture of G wearing it she looks like she is about EE's size so I am  hoping. The only petti we have right now is a 12m. I so need to buy some pettis ... hint hint lol.
> I am just trying to get done before James starts school in March.
> Thank you bought the fabric years ago way before she was born but it does fit her. The apron is attached I added the sash because it was so big. When we go I will have to take a picture of the pinned or cinched up back to prove how big it is.



If it's too big, just add smaller elastic. PM me if you need to order any pettis.  

LOL, Ok, I believe you! But, she sure does look gorgeous in it!! 



effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!



They look great!!! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Thank you for making this non-sewer feel welcome. I truly hope the info might help the OP. It looks like a terrific organization.
> *


*
Thank YOU for posting the information!  



ColoradoK said:



			Hi sew-ers!  I've not posted here before but I've spent many days looking back through lots of your Disboutiquer threads and admiring all of your talent.  Just wanting to say hello.
		
Click to expand...


 Stick around! 



Granna4679 said:



			Here is what I have been working on this week...
a Beauty and the Beast Vida






Thanks for looking!
		
Click to expand...

Anita, this is gorgeous! 



ellenbenny said:



			The feliz consists of an overdress and an underdress.  The overdress is open in the back, thus showing off the optional ruffles which if used are added to the back of the underdress.

The vida is a single layer and the optional ruffles can be added to the back panel.  

Either can be made with ruffles or hems at the bottom, and with addiitonal embellishments as desired.

Here is the feliz: (the underdress of this one is barely showing from the front, it has the red polka dot ruffle barely showing)





and the back side of the feliz w/ruffles:




Click to expand...

I love that Feliz!



jeniamt said:



			Apparently they are at the parks around this time every year.  This is their summer break.  A neighbor who coincidentally was in Disney the same time as us, happens to be Brazilian.  She said it is a right of passage and just about every Brazilian family saves for their child's trip to Disney and sends them off on these groups.  NO PARENTS!!!  There were also a lot of Brazilian families with smaller children.  She loved talking to the groups and families.  She was also able to find out what parks they would be in and when so we were able to avoid the really big groups to some extent.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, who knew!  I'm glad your neighbor could help you out! 



tmh0206 said:



			I would like to add that everyone on this board has been such an inspiration to me! I am slowly learning to sew and applique and your creativity just keeps me going, so thank you to all who contribute to this board and thanks for always being so kind to us newbies who often have repetitive questions.  I believe many of us are self teaching as we go and you all are the reason we are learning and acquiring new skills.  that makes you all the BESTEST OF THE BEST in my books!
		
Click to expand...




shefrn1 said:



			ditto...lol....very well said!!!!!  I'm a newbie too and get much inspiration from these ladies!!!!  someday I hope to have the know how and the time to be as crafty as you guys are!!! 

I also hope to be able to start making some things for the 'big gives' when our trip in May is done......everytime I read about what you guys do for these families I tear up!!!!1  just awesome!!!!
		
Click to expand...


I agree, this is such a wonderful group of people!! 



VBAndrea said:



			heathersue -- WOW!  WOW! and WOW!!!!  Love those appliques.  I am not at all a Star Wars fan but I do have to say I've never seen better SWs outfits.  Your kids must be very proud to have you as their Mom!
		
Click to expand...


That is so sweet of you to say!! Yes, I would have to say that her kids are pretty proud of her! She is really a wonderful Mommy. 



cogero said:



			almost done with my first pair of easy fits. I am making them for DD and all I have left is the elastic through the waist band. DS woke up so I have to wait for bed time to finish
		
Click to expand...


I can't wait to see them!*


----------



## teresajoy

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



This is just too cute!!!!! I love it!!! Your daughter is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## RMAMom

MinnieVanMom said:


> After 8 days of car and brain trauma I am finally sewing again.  I am making 3 patchwork twirl skirts for our upcoming trip.  I am using the strip tube quilt making method for the skirts so it is going quick.
> 
> It feels great to get back to doing something I know.
> 
> I finally got State Farm on the line and my car is now officially totaled.  They did give me full retail value, cost of new tires, tax and plate.  It was straight up fair.
> 
> Now to get my head back to better and perhaps life can settle down.


I am so glad your feeling better and that you weren't seriously hurt. Congrats on the easy process with State Farm, those situations can go either way!



ireland_nicole said:


> quick drive by- I love everything, honest- especially the B&B dress-WOW!
> 
> I fixed the mermaid problem, but my pics are terrible so I won't show it
> 
> Re: Vida/Feliz for 12-18mo size:
> 
> I have made a Vida for a baby that size; here's what I did- I made the 2y/o size but did not add seam allowance; I used knots in the straps instead of buttons and I made the elastic a little tighter under the arms.  It seemed to work well. HIH.
> 
> April- glad you're feeling better- I've been praying for you; make sure you get enough rest.



Aw C'mon, we love pictures, even bad ones.



effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



I love this outfit! The colors are great and your right, the butt ruffles are always a winner.

*Anita*~ Your Beauty & the Beast dress is gorgeous, you always do such beautiful work and congratulations on your Son-In-Laws success at Basic.


----------



## DMGeurts

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.




I love this outfit - and I love the fabric you chose - great job!!!  And your dd is so cute (reminds me of my dds when they were little)...   

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.

This is what I know:
1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)

So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?

And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?

Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?

THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.  

D~


----------



## rtruba

Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been. 

I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.  

I look forward to being an active member now. 

Rebekah


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



As far as the style I would probably do the Easy Fit pants and portrait peasant top (easier and more girly than the  bowling shirt). 

For the Easy fit pants you would go with the size based on her hip measurement, size the elastic to fit her waist measurement and then measure the length she needs.  That is the nice thing about Carla's patterns, you can custom fit the size so you should be fine there.   

As far as the fabric, I would probably recommend to her what type of fabrics you are comfortable sewing with, and let her pick the pattern.  I have made Easy fits out of a sweatshirt type knit that worked out fine.  Not sure about the peasant top out of knit, but it could work.  The other top I have used that is made for knits is the raglan tee, and that could work for pjs too!  Hope that helps.


----------



## ellenbenny

rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome!  Looking forward to seeing what you create!


----------



## ellenbenny

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



I LOVE  this outfit!  I really love the audrey skirt style and Monsters inc is one of my favorites.  Just made myself some Monsters Inc pjs.


----------



## t-beri

DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



My girls love their portrait peasant night gowns so that is a good option for a top.  Also since you are working w/ knit (BTW, if you don't have a walking foot GET ONE and pins are your friends)  you might want to give the Scientific Seamstress Raglan shirt a try.
http://www.scientificseamstress.com/catalog/Raglans.html


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome!  A number of us on here also homeschool.  Can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

OOOPPPS!  When using directional fabric, the direction matters.  Now I started to sew and made upside jammie bottoms.  I think we all do that.  But I should have known better on this one.  

I am using the tube strip quilt method for making the patchwork twirl skirts and some how the pirate heads are in wrong?  I just didn't think the entire process out so I sat down and ripped out the serged seams on the pirate part.  

Urg!  But it is coming along well other than that.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah


Welcome Rebekah, the group is very nice and having new people keeps our family growing.  Several people do homeschool here and many have esty shops too.  Glad to have you with us and please post a few things you have made.


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many amazing outfits!!!!

Life has been too crazy for me! 



ellenbenny said:


> As far as the style I would probably do the Easy Fit pants and portrait peasant top (easier and more girly than the  bowling shirt).
> 
> For the Easy fit pants you would go with the size based on her hip measurement, size the elastic to fit her waist measurement and then measure the length she needs.  That is the nice thing about Carla's patterns, you can custom fit the size so you should be fine there.
> 
> As far as the fabric, I would probably recommend to her what type of fabrics you are comfortable sewing with, and let her pick the pattern.  I have made Easy fits out of a sweatshirt type knit that worked out fine.  Not sure about the peasant top out of knit, but it could work.  The other top I have used that is made for knits is the raglan tee, and that could work for pjs too!  Hope that helps.


Great advice!  How big is she? Carla also makes the easy fits in adult size.

I think the raglan T runs a bit slim.  The first time I used it I made my oldest DD a polar fleece hoodie.  She is very slim and while to shoulders fit great I thought the body was a bit on the slim side.  I made just a pullover for my other DD out of polar fleece and made sure to use a bigger size than I would have-especially compared to other  Carla patterns.  Maybe it wouldn't seem so snug with just a simple knit rather than polar fleece.  It is a great pattern-lots of hints on how to handle knits!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Happy Saturday!

Khelsey's mom is looking for tips on finding characters - if you have some ideas would you mind heading over there and just posting? I think she is a little sad cause a lot of people dont visit her thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39741521#post39741521

Getting ready to finishe Tim's jeans!!


----------



## heatherskiba

rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome!
I'm fairly new myself.  Just got my Brother 770 and my husband calls this forum my support group...LOL!


----------



## heatherskiba

ellenbenny said:


> Try bowsandclothes.com or divasdoodles.com.



Thank you SO SEW SO much!!!!
I got one and it's perfect!!!!
She is going to LOVE it!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

miprender sorry I missed you last night hun you must have been posting while I was. Thank you 




effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.


That is precious! Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> If it's too big, just add smaller elastic. PM me if you need to order any pettis.


Ok I read it as if it was to big lol.  I should sleep more ...
Oh and I will be pming you I assure you lol. 



DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?


Easy fits are super easy just go by the size she is and check the length where you want it. It is a super super easy pattern easy to understand etc. I always just do tees with them so I am probably not the best one to ask about tops. Can you go with her to pick out fabric? Or maybe you can give her fabric options. Or give her a choice from several fabrics? 



rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah


Welcome!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> OOOPPPS!  When using directional fabric, the direction matters.  Now I started to sew and made upside jammie bottoms.  I think we all do that.  But I should have known better on this one.
> 
> I am using the tube strip quilt method for making the patchwork twirl skirts and some how the pirate heads are in wrong?  I just didn't think the entire process out so I sat down and ripped out the serged seams on the pirate part.
> 
> Urg!  But it is coming along well other than that.


AMEN! I have done this several times. The boys have a few pj pants that are upside down. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Khelsey's mom is looking for tips on finding characters - if you have some ideas would you mind heading over there and just posting? I think she is a little sad cause a lot of people dont visit her thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39741521#post39741521
> 
> Getting ready to finishe Tim's jeans!!


Ya for Tim's jeans! 
I have no idea but I will try and visit more


----------



## billwendy

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



That outfit totally rocks!!! I LOVE IT!! Not to mention your adorable model!!! Have an AWESOME TRIP!!! are you meeting up with the other Dis'ers at all?



DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



Hehe - lifesized at last!!! Okay - I think I would ask them to pick a flannel for the first time to do a dry run - its cheaper and still soft and cozy. Carla's patterns run by measurements, so you should be okay. I also think you can add an inch or by sliding the pattern away from the folded edge - at least on the pants. Carla is also a VERY helpful person if the sizing is just way different!! Cant wait to see what you create!!

Oh, and I have been asking the Big Give families if their kiddos have American Girls sized dollies!! Both Khelsey and Taylor's families do!!!!!



heatherskiba said:


> Welcome!
> I'm fairly new myself.  Just got my Brother 770 and my husband calls this forum my support group...LOL!



I just ordered the other hoops for the 770. Im anxious to play with the jumbo one especially for being able to add on a name or something. Has anyone ever seen any embroidery designs that are split? I dont think I have - i guess it would be a long skinny design - lol!!!


----------



## cogero

I stopped by the thread for Khelsey. Hope I helped her.

Finished the first pair of easy fits my daughter loves them once I make a shirt this afternoon I will post a picture. DD is 9 and she didn't want totake them off.


----------



## ncmomof2

rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome!  I am a homeschooling mom of 4 Disney lovers as well.  Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## cogero

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!



Have fun on your trip. I love the HS outfit. the colors just scream fun.I may need to attempt ruffles


----------



## arizonacolbys

I've been away for awhile & need to catch up on everyone's great new projects! I got a new Brother embroidery machine for Christmas & have been learning how to use it. So far, I LOVE it!! I've embroidered some bibs for my littlest one & some Toy Story shirts for my older one that has decided that's pretty much all she'll wear these days...lol

I didn't get the PED Basic program, I've just been using designs on my computer/online. Can you ladies tell me what PED basic would do for me? Does it allow me to create my own embroidery designs? I have a birthday coming up & am trying to decide if it would be a good idea to pick this up. Thanks!!


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> As far as the style I would probably do the Easy Fit pants and portrait peasant top (easier and more girly than the  bowling shirt).
> 
> For the Easy fit pants you would go with the size based on her hip measurement, size the elastic to fit her waist measurement and then measure the length she needs.  That is the nice thing about Carla's patterns, you can custom fit the size so you should be fine there.
> 
> As far as the fabric, I would probably recommend to her what type of fabrics you are comfortable sewing with, and let her pick the pattern.  I have made Easy fits out of a sweatshirt type knit that worked out fine.  Not sure about the peasant top out of knit, but it could work.  The other top I have used that is made for knits is the raglan tee, and that could work for pjs too!  Hope that helps.





t-beri said:


> My girls love their portrait peasant night gowns so that is a good option for a top.  Also since you are working w/ knit (BTW, if you don't have a walking foot GET ONE and pins are your friends)  you might want to give the Scientific Seamstress Raglan shirt a try.
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/catalog/Raglans.html





lovesdumbo said:


> So many amazing outfits!!!!
> 
> Life has been too crazy for me!
> 
> Great advice!  How big is she? Carla also makes the easy fits in adult size.
> 
> I think the raglan T runs a bit slim.  The first time I used it I made my oldest DD a polar fleece hoodie.  She is very slim and while to shoulders fit great I thought the body was a bit on the slim side.  I made just a pullover for my other DD out of polar fleece and made sure to use a bigger size than I would have-especially compared to other  Carla patterns.  Maybe it wouldn't seem so snug with just a simple knit rather than polar fleece.  It is a great pattern-lots of hints on how to handle knits!





billwendy said:


> Hehe - lifesized at last!!! Okay - I think I would ask them to pick a flannel for the first time to do a dry run - its cheaper and still soft and cozy. Carla's patterns run by measurements, so you should be okay. I also think you can add an inch or by sliding the pattern away from the folded edge - at least on the pants. Carla is also a VERY helpful person if the sizing is just way different!! Cant wait to see what you create!!



Thanks for all your helpful hints everyone - I SOOOOO appreciate it!    I've copied and pasted all your wonderful suggestions into a Word doc. so I can reference them later when I need them.  

Well, I don't know the size of the little girl - the mom plans to send me measurments - she lives in MI and I live in MN - so I don't know if I'll ever see her.    I do know that she is 9 y/o...  I was hoping to buy the Easy Fit pants pattern so it comes with the dolly version - but I don't think the size I need comes with the dolly version - so I might just have to wing it.

I was also thinking that the PP would be a great top portion because it appears to "swing" out at the bottom - so it looks roomy and comfortable.

As far as I know - neither dolly or girl jammies will be Disney related... but that's OK.    I am looking forward to trying something new - I am so nervous though!



billwendy said:


> Oh, and I have been asking the Big Give families if their kiddos have American Girls sized dollies!! Both Khelsey and Taylor's families do!!!!!



Wendy.... I really (really, Really) want to participate in the big gives, but I am up to my eyeballs in custom orders that I just don't have the time to devote to anything else (every waking hour that I am not working - I am at the sewing machine).  As soon as I get caught up - hopefully in the next few weeks - I can get a few dolly outfits made for the big give families.  I am bummed that I can't do anything sooner.  

On the plus side:  I have been able to get on the BG message board the last few times I've tried - so that doesn't seem to be an issue anymore.  

D~


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~


I know you've been answered, but I'll say I agree with what everyone else it telling you! Easy Fits and the Portrait Peasant or the Raglan. I really like the raglan, it's very similar to the Portrait Peasant as far as construction goes.  Funny, I thought it ran on the large size, but I was using a rather stretchy knit.
And, I wouldn't do knit for the pants if you have never sewn with it before.  



rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Hi Rebekah!!!  So nice to have you here!!!! If you cahnge your description to 3 kids, that describes me pretty well too!!! I homeschool my two girls, and we are loving it. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> OOOPPPS!  When using directional fabric, the direction matters.  Now I started to sew and made upside jammie bottoms.  I think we all do that.  But I should have known better on this one.
> 
> I am using the tube strip quilt method for making the patchwork twirl skirts and some how the pirate heads are in wrong?  I just didn't think the entire process out so I sat down and ripped out the serged seams on the pirate part.
> 
> Urg!  But it is coming along well other than that.



Now April, you KNOW you sewed them that way on purpose so that the wearer would be able to see the design better! 

What is the tube strip Quilt method?



heatherskiba said:


> Welcome!
> I'm fairly new myself.  Just got my Brother 770 and my husband calls this forum my support group...LOL!



So true, so true!!! 



billwendy said:


> I just ordered the other hoops for the 770. Im anxious to play with the jumbo one especially for being able to add on a name or something. Has anyone ever seen any embroidery designs that are split? I dont think I have - i guess it would be a long skinny design - lol!!!



I've only seen a few designs that were split, and I don't even remember where that was! I do know you can buy software that is suppose to split the deisgn for you (not Embird, but something else). 



arizonacolbys said:


> I've been away for awhile & need to catch up on everyone's great new projects! I got a new Brother embroidery machine for Christmas & have been learning how to use it. So far, I LOVE it!! I've embroidered some bibs for my littlest one & some Toy Story shirts for my older one that has decided that's pretty much all she'll wear these days...lol
> 
> I didn't get the PED Basic program, I've just been using designs on my computer/online. Can you ladies tell me what PED basic would do for me? Does it allow me to create my own embroidery designs? I have a birthday coming up & am trying to decide if it would be a good idea to pick this up. Thanks!!



The PED Basic is a box that you hook to your computer. A card reader actually. You use it to transfer designs from you computer, onto the Brother Memory cards and then onto your machine.From what you are saying, it sounds like you don't need it if you are already using designs from the internet on your machine.  You can't create designs with it. For that you would want something like Embird or Stitch Era Universal (this one's free). Neither one is easy to use though!


----------



## teresajoy

We have a 

NEW BIG GIVE!!!​
Korissa's Big Give
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/70543/792031

Korissa's Magical Make a Wish PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37545203

This is a wonderful family with five kids. Only 4 of their kids are going, but they are also bringing Korissa's best friend along, so we still have 5 kids to spoil!!! 

Most of the kids, including, Korissa are teens that only want custom t-shirts (Korissa and her best friend love Thing 1 and Thing 2, anyone want to make shirts???) so, I KNOW we can do this! 

There is one sweet little 7 year old, that we have to spoil with custom outfits though, so there is something here for everyone!!!

I know a lot of people are gone this week, but hopefully we can get a bunch of people helping out this wonderful family!!!​


----------



## billwendy

arizonacolbys said:


> I've been away for awhile & need to catch up on everyone's great new projects! I got a new Brother embroidery machine for Christmas & have been learning how to use it. So far, I LOVE it!! I've embroidered some bibs for my littlest one & some Toy Story shirts for my older one that has decided that's pretty much all she'll wear these days...lol
> 
> I didn't get the PED Basic program, I've just been using designs on my computer/online. Can you ladies tell me what PED basic would do for me? Does it allow me to create my own embroidery designs? I have a birthday coming up & am trying to decide if it would be a good idea to pick this up. Thanks!!



ooh, which model did you get? If you got a 770, you dont need PED Basic at all (just like Teresa said) its a card reader, not a digitizing program.


----------



## PurpleEars

effervescent said:


> One more outfit down for our trip.  This is for HS.  Sorry again for the crappy pics, I never seem to have my camera and memory card in the same place!



I really like this outfit. Good job!



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week...
> a Beauty and the Beast Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This dress is absolutely GORGEOUS! Wow!



effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



Such a cute outfit (and model too!)



DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



I think a number of people answered you question already. Perhaps you can ask your friend to pick a flannel? It will be much easier to work with than knits.



rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Just want to say 



arizonacolbys said:


> I've been away for awhile & need to catch up on everyone's great new projects! I got a new Brother embroidery machine for Christmas & have been learning how to use it. So far, I LOVE it!! I've embroidered some bibs for my littlest one & some Toy Story shirts for my older one that has decided that's pretty much all she'll wear these days...lol
> 
> I didn't get the PED Basic program, I've just been using designs on my computer/online. Can you ladies tell me what PED basic would do for me? Does it allow me to create my own embroidery designs? I have a birthday coming up & am trying to decide if it would be a good idea to pick this up. Thanks!!



PED Basic is only good for transfering designs from the computer to the embroidery machine (for those of us who have a machine from the pre-USB port era). My understanding is that you need at least the PED Light to create designs. I use Stitch Era which is free and it works well for me.


----------



## jeniamt

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for all your helpful hints everyone - I SOOOOO appreciate it!    I've copied and pasted all your wonderful suggestions into a Word doc. so I can reference them later when I need them.
> 
> Well, I don't know the size of the little girl - the mom plans to send me measurments - she lives in MI and I live in MN - so I don't know if I'll ever see her.    I do know that she is 9 y/o...  I was hoping to buy the Easy Fit pants pattern so it comes with the dolly version - but I don't think the size I need comes with the dolly version - so I might just have to wing it.
> 
> I was also thinking that the PP would be a great top portion because it appears to "swing" out at the bottom - so it looks roomy and comfortable.
> 
> As far as I know - neither dolly or girl jammies will be Disney related... but that's OK.    I am looking forward to trying something new - I am so nervous though!



Personally, I have never been successful at sewing knits.  If it is new to you, perhaps you could suggest a flannel.  Super cute fabric options and soft and cozy.  Just a thought.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was going to try hooping a shirt using a basting stitch Heather gave me, but I am having a hard time.  How do you get the shirt layed out on the hoop right?  Does this only work using spray adhesive?  I was so excited to try it b/c everyone seems to think this is an easier method, but I am just not having any luck.  Any advice?


----------



## clairemolly

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was going to try hooping a shirt using a basting stitch Heather gave me, but I am having a hard time.  How do you get the shirt layed out on the hoop right?  Does this only work using spray adhesive?  I was so excited to try it b/c everyone seems to think this is an easier method, but I am just not having any luck.  Any advice?



I don't use a tack down stitch, but I use pins along the far edge of my hoop.  I use sticky + tear away stabilizer.  I put a layer of iron on cut away on the T-shirt, then put the t-shirt on the hooped sticky stabilizer.  Then I pin around the edges, but this is where you would use the tack down stitch. I then float more tear away stabilizer under the hoop (2 layers of sew on, not iron on) so I have lots of stabilization.  Since I started doing it this way I haven't had any problems.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## rtruba

OMW - thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I need to figure out how to add tickers so I can count down my days. lol. I haven't done any disney customs yet, so this will be a first for me this trip. I don't know how to applique except throw an initial on. One layer stuff   nothing more. I just got a serger a few months ago, I do not own an embroidery machine.

And I guess I cannot post pics for 8 more posts now. lol. oh well


----------



## heatherskiba

teresajoy said:


> We have a
> 
> NEW BIG GIVE!!!​
> Korissa's Big Give
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/70543/792031
> 
> Korissa's Magical Make a Wish PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37545203
> 
> This is a wonderful family with five kids. Only 4 of their kids are going, but they are also bringing Korissa's best friend along, so we still have 5 kids to spoil!!!
> 
> Most of the kids, including, Korissa are teens that only want custom t-shirts (Korissa and her best friend love Thing 1 and Thing 2, anyone want to make shirts???) so, I KNOW we can do this!
> 
> There is one sweet little 7 year old, that we have to spoil with custom outfits though, so there is something here for everyone!!!
> 
> I know a lot of people are gone this week, but hopefully we can get a bunch of people helping out this wonderful family!!!​



I'm trying!!!  Just waiting for my account to be authorized....
t-shirts are something I can do!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



I just love this!! 



DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



just follow the measurements for the Easy fit, and you'll be okay. I wouldn't do a bowling shirt if you use knit. The peasant I've done in knit, and it's easy enough. Some machines have a knit stitch. Mine says SS (stretch stitch). Or give the fabric just a little bit of stretch as you sew. That way, when the fabric gives, the thread won't tear. You'll be fine.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was going to try hooping a shirt using a basting stitch Heather gave me, but I am having a hard time.  How do you get the shirt layed out on the hoop right?  Does this only work using spray adhesive?  I was so excited to try it b/c everyone seems to think this is an easier method, but I am just not having any luck.  Any advice?



I have done it several ways. I have used it with sticky back stabalizer, for extra stabalization, and I have just layed it on regular cut away stabalizer that I have hooped. I just try to hold the shirt in place while it is stitching out. I haven't had problems doing it, but my hoop is only 4X4, so I'm sure that could make a big difference!!


----------



## teresajoy

heatherskiba said:


> I'm trying!!!  Just waiting for my account to be authorized....
> t-shirts are something I can do!!!




I didn't see any members pending when I checked a little while ago. I'll go back and see if I can find you! If your username is different than on here, let me know.


----------



## teresajoy

heatherskiba said:


> I'm trying!!!  Just waiting for my account to be authorized....
> t-shirts are something I can do!!!



Found yah!! You should be all set now!!


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was going to try hooping a shirt using a basting stitch Heather gave me, but I am having a hard time.  How do you get the shirt layed out on the hoop right?  Does this only work using spray adhesive?  I was so excited to try it b/c everyone seems to think this is an easier method, but I am just not having any luck.  Any advice?



I mark placement on my shirt with the template that came with my hoop. Then I hoop my stabilizer and put a spritz of spray adhesive (this helps alot!) then position the shirt and then stitch out the basting stitch!!



rtruba said:


> OMW - thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I need to figure out how to add tickers so I can count down my days. lol. I haven't done any disney customs yet, so this will be a first for me this trip. I don't know how to applique except throw an initial on. One layer stuff   nothing more. I just got a serger a few months ago, I do not own an embroidery machine.
> 
> And I guess I cannot post pics for 8 more posts now. lol. oh well



post away!!!

Hey guys - Im getting a little nervous about Mallory's Big Give - there are quite a few of us who have signed up but have not shipped yet! If you think you may have signed up please come on over and check, just in case you did!! PRetty please?? There are some key things on the list still to be shipped!! If you need help, please let us know!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

So Auntie (Fairygoodmother) is back from vacation. We were discussing outfits for our Christmas trip to Disneyworld. I let her know that we have now moved the trip to next March as Sierra really wants to go to Harry Potter for her 11th birthday.

I told her that we are now planning on a possible trip to Disneyland this year as it is in driving distance. Auntie got that worried look wondering what was about to happen to her sewing workload.

I told her not to worry as Olivia fit all of Sierra's old costumes and Sierra will be turning 10 so she cannot wear costumes anyway.

Sierra got a worried look and looked up at Auntie all worried and said. "I can't wear costumes but I can still dress cute, right?"

So it looks like Auntie might be sewing some customs for the big girl.


Can you remind me who sells Disney appliques that can be stitched onto an outfit? Auntie does many awesome things bu appliques hurt her hands too badly after her hand surgeries.


----------



## rtruba

Ha ha so I post 7 blank posts? LOL


----------



## rtruba

Actually have a question? How do I go about getting a fancy siggy? so I can countdown


----------



## mommy2mrb

Off to go see the newest Big Give! been waiting for it....

Yay its Korissa, she's the one I thought it would be!! such a beautiful family, can't wait to send them some pixie dust!


----------



## Disneymom1218

rtruba said:


> Actually have a question? How do I go about getting a fancy siggy? so I can countdown



you have to have 10 or more posts then you can go to http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php to make your ticker and post it in your siggy line on your profile. 

also I want to say


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> So Auntie (Fairygoodmother) is back from vacation. We were discussing outfits for our Christmas trip to Disneyworld. I let her know that we have now moved the trip to next March as Sierra really wants to go to Harry Potter for her 11th birthday.
> 
> I told her that we are now planning on a possible trip to Disneyland this year as it is in driving distance. Auntie got that worried look wondering what was about to happen to her sewing workload.
> 
> I told her not to worry as Olivia fit all of Sierra's old costumes and Sierra will be turning 10 so she cannot wear costumes anyway.
> 
> Sierra got a worried look and looked up at Auntie all worried and said. "I can't wear costumes but I can still dress cute, right?"
> 
> So it looks like Auntie might be sewing some customs for the big girl.
> 
> 
> Can you remind me who sells Disney appliques that can be stitched onto an outfit? Auntie does many awesome things bu appliques hurt her hands too badly after her hand surgeries.


I'm sorry, I don't remember who was doing it. I think Shannon was for awhile, but I'm not sure if she still is or if she had a shop? If I had a bigger hoop on my embroidery machine, I would like to do it, but I only have a 4x4 hoop! If you want something that small, let me know!



rtruba said:


> Ha ha so I post 7 blank posts? LOL



Yep!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> Off to go see the newest Big Give! been waiting for it....
> 
> Yay its Korissa, she's the one I thought it would be!! such a beautiful family, can't wait to send them some pixie dust!



Aren't they a sweet family?


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> Aren't they a sweet family?



Yes they are, I can't imagine all they have gone through with the girls....all this families of sick kids are such an inspiration and I for one feel honored to be able to give them some much needed pixie dust!


----------



## cogero

yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.

These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.






A close up of the tank






and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them


----------



## kkacar

Ok Sister, DD9 and I picked out fabric today.  My sister is going to make her a tunic type style in Minnie Mouse type fabric (red and white polka dot) and place a Minnie applique on it.  I am going to make a matching bow for daughter and for the Minnie on the shirt.  Then she is going to wear it with a pair of crop leggings that have BLING on them.  DD9 picked it all out so I think she is happy.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  We are going to do another Minnie shirt with mine and her name that matches and Hubby can wear one of his Mickey Shirts.  Lastly we are doing a Mickey head applique made with University of Miami fabric.  I will post when we get them done.  Hopefully I learn something...

Again YALL are amazing at what you can do with a sewing machine.  

kelli


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them



I replied on FB... but I still love 'em!!!  Great job - and I love the applique on the tank!  

D~


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!


----------



## NiniMorris

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



Just after I first got my machine it did that...I just KNEW I had torn it up.  Oddly enough...I took the thread completely off the spool and rethreaded.  It worked perfectly.  I had no idea what was happening, but later discovered, the spool had a rough spot in it and grabbed the thread...just enough...to mess with the tension.  I keep a small piece of fine sandpaper by my machine and will run it over the spools a bit when they start to 'catch'.  Just be sure to turn the spool upside down so any little particles don't fall into the thread.  Hope that helps...

Nini


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Just after I first got my machine it did that...I just KNEW I had torn it up.  Oddly enough...I took the thread completely off the spool and rethreaded.  It worked perfectly.  I had no idea what was happening, but later discovered, the spool had a rough spot in it and grabbed the thread...just enough...to mess with the tension.  I keep a small piece of fine sandpaper by my machine and will run it over the spools a bit when they start to 'catch'.  Just be sure to turn the spool upside down so any little particles don't fall into the thread.  Hope that helps...
> 
> Nini



Nini - that happens to me too!!! Grrr - that drives me CRAZY!!! lol

Sometimes a needle change helps things for some reason too - did you try changing the bobbin all together?


----------



## heatherskiba

billwendy said:


> Nini - that happens to me too!!! Grrr - that drives me CRAZY!!! lol
> 
> Sometimes a needle change helps things for some reason too - did you try changing the bobbin all together?



Yeah changed the bobbin completely, took the thread off and rethreaded... no luck.  Guess I'll try the needle next.  Thanks for the advice...


----------



## billwendy

This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!





Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsArmaya

Aww man I must not have her on my facebook friends...I haven't seen any pictures yet.


----------



## woodkins

She must not be my FB friend either 

I think our dis-misser group picture rocks!!!


----------



## rtruba

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



Sometimes the bobbin being loaded upside down can do that. Sounds silly but that was my problem.


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them



Of course she is thrilled!!! They are adorable and she looks so cute in them! 



kkacar said:


> Ok Sister, DD9 and I picked out fabric today.  My sister is going to make her a tunic type style in Minnie Mouse type fabric (red and white polka dot) and place a Minnie applique on it.  I am going to make a matching bow for daughter and for the Minnie on the shirt.  Then she is going to wear it with a pair of crop leggings that have BLING on them.  DD9 picked it all out so I think she is happy.  Thanks for all the suggestions.  We are going to do another Minnie shirt with mine and her name that matches and Hubby can wear one of his Mickey Shirts.  Lastly we are doing a Mickey head applique made with University of Miami fabric.  I will post when we get them done.  Hopefully I learn something...
> 
> Again YALL are amazing at what you can do with a sewing machine.
> 
> kelli


I can't wait to see the finished product! 



NiniMorris said:


> Just after I first got my machine it did that...I just KNEW I had torn it up.  Oddly enough...I took the thread completely off the spool and rethreaded.  It worked perfectly.  I had no idea what was happening, but later discovered, the spool had a rough spot in it and grabbed the thread...just enough...to mess with the tension.  I keep a small piece of fine sandpaper by my machine and will run it over the spools a bit when they start to 'catch'.  Just be sure to turn the spool upside down so any little particles don't fall into the thread.  Hope that helps...
> 
> Nini



good suggestion! I sometimes don't think of things like that! 



billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



I love that picture! It makes me smile (through my self-pity tears!) 



woodkins said:


> She must not be my FB friend either
> 
> I think our dis-misser group picture rocks!!!



It's cool, isn't it! 



rtruba said:


> Sometimes the bobbin being loaded upside down can do that. Sounds silly but that was my problem.



I've done that before too. Sometimes I just completely forget which way my bobbins go (I have several machines, can I be forgiven because of that???) and I have to dig out the manual!


----------



## effervescent

teresajoy said:


> If it's too big, just add smaller elastic. PM me if you need to order any pettis.



You have a petti hook up?    I may need to hear more about that....  



teresajoy said:


> This is just too cute!!!!! I love it!!! Your daughter is soooo adorable!!!



Thank you!  She knows she's adorable too - she's going to be tough to live with here in a few years!  She's always trying on outfits or dress up clothes and then saying "Look mama, I'm cute!"  




RMAMom said:


> I love this outfit! The colors are great and your right, the butt ruffles are always a winner.



Thank you!  I pink sparkly heart the ruffles - I'm going to make another one when we get home!  Alison loves them too, she kept turning around in circles trying to see them - picture a dog chasing it's tail!




DMGeurts said:


> I love this outfit - and I love the fabric you chose - great job!!!  And your dd is so cute (reminds me of my dds when they were little)...
> D~



Aw, thank you!




rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome!  I'm a homeschooling mom and Disney freak too, but I only have 3 kids and I work outside the home.  Can't wait to see some of your creations!




ellenbenny said:


> I LOVE  this outfit!  I really love the audrey skirt style and Monsters inc is one of my favorites.  Just made myself some Monsters Inc pjs.



Thank you!  I love Monsters too, I'm so glad the kids like it.  They don't share my love for Aladdin though.    And I can't believe that I put the Audrey off for so long!  I really thought that it would be harder than it was!




ms_mckenna said:


> That is precious! Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!  I'm very excited!  




billwendy said:


> That outfit totally rocks!!! I LOVE IT!! Not to mention your adorable model!!! Have an AWESOME TRIP!!! are you meeting up with the other Dis'ers at all?



Thank you!  I think it's my favorite of the last couple trips worth of customs.  My model, well, she's a handful!  I am hoping to meet up with everyone tonight, provided things go as planned.  In a perfect world, we'll have rooms ready when we arrive, I'll take the babies to go meet up with everyone while DH and DS1 have some bonding time somewhere and then we're heading to dinner at 1900PF with a stop at the Poly beach to watch Wishes.  So so so hopeful that it all works out that way!  




cogero said:


> Have fun on your trip. I love the HS outfit. the colors just scream fun.I may need to attempt ruffles



Thank you, I hope everything goes well this trip.  Of course, I think we could be excited just being at a Disney resort!    You should try ruffles - they're really not hard, just a little time consuming.  I have a ruffler foot but still do all my ruffles by hand.  There's something relaxing about gathering for me.  




PurpleEars said:


> Such a cute outfit (and model too!)



Thank you!




SallyfromDE said:


> I just love this!!



Thank you!




cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them



So cute!  I love the bird applique.




billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



  Love it!



30 MINUTES TO GO!!!!!!!    We probably won't get internet access while we're at the resort, so everyone be good, don't be too chatty (  ) and create lots of pretty things!  "See" everyone when I get back!


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



I don't think I am friends with Mara on FB... but I love this pic - it's hilarious!  

D~


----------



## rtruba

Just posting to try to get to 10


----------



## rtruba

I think I am up to 7


----------



## rtruba

OMW- ok 8 now but gotta run and get kids ready for church...and me for that matter. lol


----------



## DMGeurts

Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.

I hope you all don't mind that I post these...

DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.

Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...

Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.

Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :





Her room taped:





Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:





Here's the almost finished product:





THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:





Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.  

Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.

Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :





Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:





Taping:





Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:





Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :





Getting ready to build her bed:





Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :





My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:





We have since added more shelves and cubbies.


----------



## Loodlow

Wow those remodels are awesome!


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her room taped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to build her bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



I don't know which one to be more in awe of...the painting, the construction, the design....(spoken as a mom in the middle of a much less ambitious redo of her two kiddies rooms')

Fantastic!


Nini


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her room taped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to build her bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



They are gorgeous. The amount of painting is great so detailed. 

Gee and I was getting tired thinking about repainting dds room one color. Actually once the taxes are done we are getting her a new bed with lots of storage.


----------



## heatherskiba

rtruba said:


> Sometimes the bobbin being loaded upside down can do that. Sounds silly but that was my problem.



Upside down?  I checked to make sure the thread was going in the right direction, and it is.  Is that what you mean?  I'm still so frustrated!  Is it possible that it is the pattern?  I'm pulling at straws now!


----------



## heatherskiba

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her room taped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to build her bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the stripes and diamonds.  Just had to call DH to the computer to see the construction.  He's been itching to make something.  Think I need to save some of these pics.  
GREAT JOB!!!!
Questions though, how did you make sure the tape for the stripes were straight?  I have a friend who wants stripes in her nursery, and I told her I would help....


----------



## ncmomof2

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.




Those are amazing!  We have lived in our house for 4 years and have not painted a single room


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> The feliz consists of an overdress and an underdress.  The overdress is open in the back, thus showing off the optional ruffles which if used are added to the back of the underdress.
> 
> The vida is a single layer and the optional ruffles can be added to the back panel.
> 
> Either can be made with ruffles or hems at the bottom, and with addiitonal embellishments as desired.
> 
> Here is the feliz: (the underdress of this one is barely showing from the front, it has the red polka dot ruffle barely showing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back side of the feliz w/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a vida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the backside of the vida w/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Forgot to say that I don't think the patterns go that small, but I have seen someone make the vida as a dolly dress, so you could probably alter it by shrinking it on a copier.



Thank you so much!  I love your dresses and I know I have that Mickey Feliz in my CASE file, I drool over it every time I open that folder of pictures! 



jeniamt said:


> In my humble opinion... I think the Feliz is too much dress for a baby.  The Vida would be perfect.  I almost think the Feliz, since I make it with so many ruffles is a bit much for my 4yo!  So much dress!!!  It is cute though.  You could even make the vida as more of a tunic top for her and pair it with a pair of leggings.  That would be adorable.



Yeah, I think you're right.  I think a Feliz would swallow her up, and to be honest, I don't think my sewing skills are of the level to even attempt it just yet   I may try my hand at a Vida though, I just love the idea of ruffles on ruffles!  



ireland_nicole said:


> Re: Vida/Feliz for 12-18mo size:
> 
> I have made a Vida for a baby that size; here's what I did- I made the 2y/o size but did not add seam allowance; I used knots in the straps instead of buttons and I made the elastic a little tighter under the arms.  It seemed to work well. HIH.



Cool, good to know!  I think that is the pattern inside the book I have...not sure, maybe it's the Feliz??  If not, I'll be back asking where to buy the pattern.



effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



Very cute, and she's a doll!  Ahhh, last minute sewing, I can relate!  I had a dream the other night that DH surprised us with a trip and already had the bags packed...I was sad because the only one I'd made customs for was DD 



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



I can relate to the frustration, I remember when I was getting to know my machine also.  I know it's not comforting now, but someday you'll look back on these days with appreciation.  I've found my embroidery machine to be my biggest learning tool I've ever owned.  My husband doesn't understand why a sewing project can drive me to tears, so I'm glad I have you gals to relate.  

Make sure your bobbin thread is going in the right direction as per the diagram on either your machine or in your users manual.  Also, what bobbin thread are you using?  I have found only ONE thread to work really well for me, and unfortunately it's the expensive bobbin thread sold exclusively by Brother.  If your thread is too thick or linty, it can show on the top of your design like you're describing.  

Here's the thread







DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



Your rooms are AMAZING!!  I would have loved to have either growing up!  You all must be very patient people to do all that taping and painting of different colors.  My sister use to live in an older house with narrow rooms also, and she always had trouble maximizing space and the lack of closets was such a pain for her too.  You've done a wonderful job with maximizing your space, and the colors are so bright and cheery.  Beautiful!


----------



## heatherskiba

So....
Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.  
However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.


----------



## cogero

heatherskiba said:


> So....
> Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.
> However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.



I have had projects like that. Last weeks rocket ship is one. Glad the machine is working better.


----------



## kkacar

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her room taped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to build her bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



My comment is WOW!  We did stripes in DD9's room a couple years back and I swear I will never paint anything with a stripe again.  EVER.  I tried to find a picture of it, but I don't have one on this computer.  I will have to come back and post it.  

Those rooms are amazing.  Hats off to you and your hubby.  And the fact that you can get him to do it.  

kelli


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

We decided on an improptu trip to MK today. We're currently waiting in theDumbo line, mainly to see the new construction from the air. .  Where are our friends today?   It would be fun to run into some of them.  If you happen to some of them. If any of you are in contact with them, we're all wearing customs, tshirts for the big people, and Rebecca is Snow White today.


----------



## melmathis

heatherskiba said:


> Yeah changed the bobbin completely, took the thread off and rethreaded... no luck.  Guess I'll try the needle next.  Thanks for the advice...



i had a brother sewing embroidery machine. it finally died, the computer messed up in it.  i had trouble with the embroidey from time to time also.i then bought a singer futura model. there is no computer directly on the machine, i hook my laptop to it.


----------



## jeniamt

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...



You and your hubby are off the hook crazy creative folks!  Wow!!!!  Amazing rooms.  I always wanted a built-in bed as a kid... heck, I would still love one!  Our DS's share a tiny room with no closet and it is always trashed.  I am drooling over all the storage he built!  



billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



So cute!!!  Guess I am not friends with Marah either.


----------



## jeniamt

I just sent Marah a friend request on FB but it wouldn't let me send her a message with my request.  I usually say, "its jeniamt from the Dis"  Weird?  Can you not send messages with requests anymore?  Hopefully she can figure out its me since we will have a bunch of mutual friends.


----------



## DMGeurts

heatherskiba said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the stripes and diamonds.  Just had to call DH to the computer to see the construction.  He's been itching to make something.  Think I need to save some of these pics.
> GREAT JOB!!!!
> Questions though, how did you make sure the tape for the stripes were straight?  I have a friend who wants stripes in her nursery, and I told her I would help....



Let me know if you decide to do something like this...  Seriously, it was weeks of google searching different built-in/alcove beds then designing what I wanted - THEN getting dh to COMPREHEND my visual was weeks and weeks of drawing/whining/stomping my feet/feeling misunderstood - all of the above.  LOL    He told me that what I wanted wasn't "buildable" hmph!  So I told him to build it anyways... lol - he ended up doing quite a few modifications, and we both did a lot of compromising - but in the end we are all very happy with how everything turned out.

The stripes - well those were easy - compared to the diamonds.   Dd wanted different sized/random stripes in random colors... so I held a level up to the wall and started drawing pencil marks (very lightly) because pencil shows through paint - especially light colors.  It was fun though.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Your rooms are AMAZING!!  I would have loved to have either growing up!  You all must be very patient people to do all that taping and painting of different colors.  My sister use to live in an older house with narrow rooms also, and she always had trouble maximizing space and the lack of closets was such a pain for her too.  You've done a wonderful job with maximizing your space, and the colors are so bright and cheery.  Beautiful!



THank you!    I think we are just obsessive people - I am anyways (that's the first time I've openly admitted it)... then I drag DH down with me.    Really, we were sick of too much clutter and not enough space to put everything... both of our dds have many collections - books, movies, dolls, Disney snowglobes, pictures - you name it, they have it and none of it had a place to go... it does now.  

Oh, and we're not afraid of color (in case you didn't notice)... My MIL (who is a realtor) nearly had a heart attack when she saw the colors... she said we'd never sell the house.  Well, we don't plan to any time soon... and if we do the new owners can paint over it if they don't like it.  Hehehe... too much work for us to do.  Besides, isn't that what home ownership is all about?  Making something your own?  Just a thought....  



kkacar said:


> My comment is WOW!  We did stripes in DD9's room a couple years back and I swear I will never paint anything with a stripe again.  EVER.  I tried to find a picture of it, but I don't have one on this computer.  I will have to come back and post it.
> 
> Those rooms are amazing.  Hats off to you and your hubby.  And the fact that you can get him to do it.
> 
> kelli



Thank you - I explained how I got him to do it farther up in the post.  LOL

I would LOVE to see pics of your stripes.  



jeniamt said:


> You and your hubby are off the hook crazy creative folks!  Wow!!!!  Amazing rooms.  I always wanted a built-in bed as a kid... heck, I would still love one!  Our DS's share a tiny room with no closet and it is always trashed.  I am drooling over all the storage he built!



THank you and to anyone else I missed.    I'll be happy when it's done and we can finally put away the oodles of paint cans that are currently taking up residence on my upstairs hall table.   

Back to sewing... I am bummed that I placed a very large fabric order from fabricdepot almost 2 weeks ago - and they just shipped it on Friday...    Well everything I need is in that box (not to mention the backordered stuff that isn't in that box) so, aside from cutting out some patterns from the fabric I do have, so I stay somewhat caught up, I am at a standstill until (hopefully) monday or Tuesday.  Grrr... does it usually take so long for fabric orders to ship?

D~


----------



## shefrn1

awesome bedroom makeover!!!!!  love it......very creative!!!!!!

k....now back to trying to catch up from friday!!!  i can't keep up with you guys on the weekends....can't get that much computer.....i have to keep up during the week when i'm at work


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



I think the rooms look GREAT! Why worry about what you'll do when you sell the house, until you sell the house? They have new paint now that covers up stuff like that. So, one coat and you'd move on. I don't blame the girls for loving them. 



heatherskiba said:


> So....
> Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.
> However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.



I had that problem at Xmas and couldn't finish my projects. I did learn something to look for tho'. I was afraid to try the screw thing, and took it the shop for repair. I didn't need to leave it, she knew exactly what my problem was. And told me to never touch the screw. I have the 780, and I couldn't find a way to adjust the tension. Anyway, she took the bobbin casing out, and the tip of it had a small burr in it. I hadn't broken a needle, but I remember changing one and I hadn't put it in all the way up and it had made a little noise, for like 2 stitches and I went and fixed it. So I am assuming this was the case, that screwed up my bobbin case. It cost me $50 to have a new one put in. But I didn't have to leave the machine either. For anyone, I'd suggest to just take a peek at your bobbin case when you take it out to clean the lint out. But you just might have  a bit of thread stuck in it somewhere?


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> I just sent Marah a friend request on FB but it wouldn't let me send her a message with my request.  I usually say, "its jeniamt from the Dis"  Weird?  Can you not send messages with requests anymore?  Hopefully she can figure out its me since we will have a bunch of mutual friends.



I thought you could click on thier name and send a message. Even if you haven't been friended yet.


----------



## ItsArmaya

I think I got it Jen  

Usually when someone friend requests me I go through and see what friends we "have in common".  I know if  it's a bunch of Disbous I will most certainly click yes!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

heatherskiba said:


> So....
> Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.
> However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.



I will not tell you how many times I did that!  Once...well I was down to the last 2 shirts for our last trip...and I messed up so bad it took me over an hour to cut the hoop free from the shirt!  And of course, Jiffy Shirts did not have any more in the color and size I needed, so it cost me a fortune to find one and have it shipped...all a day or so before we were to leave!

I will tell you that I often say my quilter is possessed.  It will have terrible tension issues for absolutely no reason at all.  Can't be fixed by any method known to man...and then after leaving it a few days to think about it...works perfectly the first time.  I doubt that there is a problem of over heating (unless there was a computer chip having a problem)  More likely a small piece of lint, fluff, thread, or some other strange thing someplace that it shouldn't be.

I have learned to always pull the thread completely from the machine and rethread whenever I am having a problem that makes no sense.  If it doesn't fix it...I walk away.  When I come back another day, it is always fixed....



Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> THank you!    I think we are just obsessive people - I am anyways (that's the first time I've openly admitted it)... then I drag DH down with me.    Really, we were sick of too much clutter and not enough space to put everything... both of our dds have many collections - books, movies, dolls, Disney snowglobes, pictures - you name it, they have it and none of it had a place to go... it does now.
> 
> Oh, and we're not afraid of color (in case you didn't notice)... My MIL (who is a realtor) nearly had a heart attack when she saw the colors... she said we'd never sell the house.  Well, we don't plan to any time soon... and if we do the new owners can paint over it if they don't like it.  Hehehe... too much work for us to do.  Besides, isn't that what home ownership is all about?  Making something your own?  Just a thought....
> D~



You know, I never have understood not doing something fun to your home just because "it will be hard to sell".  My MIL also said that when we painted the boys' room in Nemo theme and then we did some painting in our family room and dinning room...I wanted an accent color wall, and a few family members thought it was weird.  OH WELL!!  I say make your home your own and worry about selling it when it's time to sell it.  What fun is living in a home you can't make your own?  I lived in rentals with my mother most of my life, and some places we weren't even allowed to hang pictures.  That's probably why I go overboard now 



heatherskiba said:


> So....
> Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.
> However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.



I don't think you can call yourself an embroidery machine owner till you embroider a t-shirt sleeve around your hoop!   I won't even tell how many times I've done that, because it's down right embarrassing!  

Glad the machine is behaving better for you now...sometimes I think it just needs a "reset".  That's usually my last resort attempt at fixing a problem.  I had a design I was stitching out with my largest hoop last weekend and all of the sudden the design started stitching crooked.  So I had to shut it off and let the machine reset.  Thankfully it was noticeable early on and I was able to salvage the ****oo...it was a $50 jacket


----------



## AnnNan

DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Oldest dd's "before" pic (taken as we were cleaning out her room) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her room taped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh built her a closet (she didn't have one before) and the spot by the window will be her window seat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is her completed window seat - the seat lifts up for storage - and the curtains that I hemmed.  The cushion was made by grandma - it looks less like a cusion and more like a pillow - but I am truthfully not complaining - I know she worked many hours on it with lots of hand sewing - so we love it because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is finishing up her bed today - so hopefully I can update pics again tomorrow.
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Her empty room (yes we put new windows in our house - that's why you can see inside the walls here) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting - the accent wall is actually brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new closet (she didn't have one either) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to build her bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framework for her bed (everything under the bed is storage) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



Wow - great job - amazing!


----------



## miprender

effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



I love that outfit. 



rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah







cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them



Great Job.



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



Glad to hear that it is working for you. This has happened to me too and it is usually after I put in a new bobbin.



billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



Too funny. I don't think I am friends with Marah either.



DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> My youngest dd - thrilled with her new bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



Great job. I love all the colors and I can see the lathes were the new window is. Aren't those fun cutting into those. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I can relate to the frustration, I remember when I was getting to know my machine also.  I know it's not comforting now, but someday you'll look back on these days with appreciation.  I've found my embroidery machine to be my biggest learning tool I've ever owned.  My husband doesn't understand why a sewing project can drive me to tears, so I'm glad I have you gals to relate.
> 
> Make sure your bobbin thread is going in the right direction as per the diagram on either your machine or in your users manual.  Also, what bobbin thread are you using?  I have found only ONE thread to work really well for me, and unfortunately it's the expensive bobbin thread sold exclusively by Brother.  If your thread is too thick or linty, it can show on the top of your design like you're describing.
> 
> Here's the thread



That's what I use too.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We decided on an improptu trip to MK today. We're currently waiting in theDumbo line, mainly to see the new construction from the air. .  Where are our friends today?   It would be fun to run into some of them.  If you happen to some of them. If any of you are in contact with them, we're all wearing customs, tshirts for the big people, and Rebecca is Snow White today.



Sounds like fun. Hopefully the weather is warm.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I don't think you can call yourself an embroidery machine owner till you embroider a t-shirt sleeve around your hoop!   I won't even tell how many times I've done that, because it's down right embarrassing!
> 
> :



 That would be me.


----------



## Granna4679

ireland_nicole said:


> quick drive by- I love everything, honestespecially the B&B dress-WOW!





miprender said:


> This is just beautiful and as others said the colors are just great.





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Gorgeous, as usual!



Thanks everyone!  



effervescent said:


> Well I am at 29.5 hours!
> 
> I finished up Alison's HS outfit tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the ruffles on that skirt, I will definitely be making more!
> 
> I still need to do an applique tshirt for DH and 4 iron on transfer shirts and then I'll be done with the clothes.  Yes, I'm a last minute kind of person!  And yes, I still need to pack too.



This is so cute.  I love the colors and your little one is adorable!



teresajoy said:


> Anita, this is gorgeous!


Thank you!



RMAMom said:


> *Anita*~ Your Beauty & the Beast dress is gorgeous, you always do such beautiful work and congratulations on your Son-In-Laws success at Basic.



Thank you so much...for both.   We are very proud of him!



DMGeurts said:


> A friend of mine wants me to make her dd a pair of jammies... I am really nervous about this because I've never sewn anything life sized.
> 
> This is what I know:
> 1. Her dd is a bit over weight.
> 2. She plans to pick out the fabric (she wants knit - uh-oh I've never sewn knit)
> 
> So, I am thinking (obviously) Easy fit pants for the bottoms - but is there a way to modify them for someone who is a bit bigger?
> 
> And which shirt?  The bowling shirt? Or the portrait peasant?  Or something else?
> 
> Gosh - I am so nervous about this, since I am still learning... I am not so nervous about doing it - it's more her picking out the fabric - since she has never sewn - the odds of her picking a fabric that is impossible to sew is quite good.    Should I contact her, and tell her I'd prefer to pick the fabric?
> 
> THanks everyone for any insight you can give me.
> 
> D~



I have made the portrait peasant as a gown too.  It is very easy and very forgiving on the size.  Just go with the measurement size if you can get it.  If not, maybe make the size bigger than what she wears in a store brand?



rtruba said:


> Hello there, I am new here. Been lurking for years..... I am a stay-at-home, homeschooling, small etsy shop owner,  mom to 4 sweet kids. We are DISNEY FREAKS. lol. Next trip is in 258 days and it's been far too long since we've been.
> 
> I adore everyones work and save oodles of pics for inspiration.
> 
> I look forward to being an active member now.
> 
> Rebekah



Welcome to the Disbou board...happy to have you around.  Can't wait to see pictures!



MinnieVanMom said:


> OOOPPPS!  When using directional fabric, the direction matters.  Now I started to sew and made upside jammie bottoms.  I think we all do that.  But I should have known better on this one.
> 
> I am using the tube strip quilt method for making the patchwork twirl skirts and some how the pirate heads are in wrong?  I just didn't think the entire process out so I sat down and ripped out the serged seams on the pirate part.
> 
> Urg!  But it is coming along well other than that.



I want to see what a tube strip is...I think I know but not sure.



heatherskiba said:


> Welcome!
> I'm fairly new myself.  Just got my Brother 770 and my husband calls this forum my support group...LOL!




Yay!  You are going to have a blast!  And I agree...this group of ladies (and gent) are definitely a great support group.  And a picker upper (is that a word?) on any day you need it!


----------



## teresajoy

effervescent said:


> You have a petti hook up?    I may need to hear more about that....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She knows she's adorable too - she's going to be tough to live with here in a few years!  She's always trying on outfits or dress up clothes and then saying "Look mama, I'm cute!"



I hope you made it to the meet! I just got a picture of my sister hugging a precious little Disboutiquer girl.  





DMGeurts said:


> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



You've been around long enough to know you can share anything on here!  

and, this is wonderful!! What wonderful rooms for your girls!!! Simply amazing! 




heatherskiba said:


> So....
> Thanks to everyone who has offered suggestions.  I went back to the machine this morning, did nothing different. It was exactly the same as it was when I walked away last night, but now it works.  I have no idea why, I am just thankful.  The only thing I can think is maybe it was overheated??? I don't even know if that happens.  I know I had done 5 or 6 things before it, so who knows.
> However, I think the project was just doomed from the beginning.  I was putting the MM Clubhouse on a shirt for DS9 months and when it finished this morning, I took it out of the machine and saw that I sewed part of the back of the shirt to the design.  Had to cut it out the hoop.  Oh well, at least it was only a $2.99 shirt from Hobby Lobby.  Guess it happened because I took it out and put it back in so many times yesterday.



I'm so glad it started working!! I'm sorry about the shirt! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> We decided on an improptu trip to MK today. We're currently waiting in theDumbo line, mainly to see the new construction from the air. .  Where are our friends today?   It would be fun to run into some of them.  If you happen to some of them. If any of you are in contact with them, we're all wearing customs, tshirts for the big people, and Rebecca is Snow White today.



I think most of them were at Epcot and meeting at ESPN around 5ish. I hope you run into them! 



jeniamt said:


> off the hook crazy creative folks!



That just made me laugh!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.



I think her smile confirms that she likes them! Good job!



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an applique design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the applique, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



I don't know if this is included in the 770 since I am not 100% sure about the threading mechanism - is there a thread mesh tube in the accessories? I know I need to put that on the embroidery thread on my 270 because the way the thread unwinds from the spool. The thread will unwind too much and ended up catching on things and generally messing up the tension.



DMGeurts said:


> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



Wow. Those are amazing bedroom transformations!


----------



## billwendy

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...




I LOVE them!! Those castle outfits are amazing!!!

Love the room remodel!! I always think its funny when you watch any home decorating/home selling shows on TV. When they do the modeling, they make these crazy rooms with weird stuff - but then on the selling shows they make you practically erase the fact that anyone lives there so you can sell it!!! lol...

Wish I was at EPcOT with everyone tonight! I wonder if they are going to watch illuminations??

Marah - what can we all watch tonight?

Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha

Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!


----------



## cogero

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Absolutely gorgeous customs



billwendy said:


> I LOVE them!! Those castle outfits are amazing!!!
> 
> Love the room remodel!! I always think its funny when you watch any home decorating/home selling shows on TV. When they do the modeling, they make these crazy rooms with weird stuff - but then on the selling shows they make you practically erase the fact that anyone lives there so you can sell it!!! lol...
> 
> Wish I was at EPcOT with everyone tonight! I wonder if they are going to watch illuminations??
> 
> Marah - what can we all watch tonight?
> 
> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



totally love the rocket ships. I have the rainbow star material it is for one of the next projects for DD


----------



## heatherskiba

Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!

I almost want some myself!!






[/IMG]


----------



## DMGeurts

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE every last one of these... it really hurt me to make them into thumbnails too.    Great job!



billwendy said:


> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



These turned out truly amazing!!!  I can't believe how small the font is that you used - that looks like it would be so hard to do.  

D~


----------



## heatherskiba

and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.






[/IMG]

LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks


----------



## cogero

heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



oh this is just adorable.


----------



## heatherskiba

Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
These I made for the DS9months 






[/IMG]

and this is why I always dress him in blue!






[/IMG]


----------



## DMGeurts

I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...

But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.

Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:





All of her awesome storage...  The goal was to work with a chimney that bumps out in her room - it just so happened that the rest of her wall was exactly the length of her bed - so we added shelves.  One set faces away from her bed - and the other set faces her bed for all of her electronics.





The view as you are sitting on her bed... can you find the Hidden Mickey?





And the memory board I made her for Christmas:





Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!  

D~


----------



## weluvdizne

Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha

Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!













[/QUOTE]

WENDY, I just wanted to let you know I am up for adoption!  I'm looking for an awesome Aunt like you!!  Great work.  Those sure are lucky kiddos!


----------



## weluvdizne

DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of her awesome storage...  The goal was to work with a chimney that bumps out in her room - it just so happened that the rest of her wall was exactly the length of her bed - so we added shelves.  One set faces away from her bed - and the other set faces her bed for all of her electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view as you are sitting on her bed... can you find the Hidden Mickey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the memory board I made her for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!
> 
> D~



Love the rooms.  They look so fun and energetic.  Perfect!  Tell your dh he did a nice job!


----------



## RMAMom

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, I'm in the middle of making an appliqué design and my machine (the brand new Brother 770) has a problem.  I'm literally in tears, I'm so frustrated.  The first few designs I've done the top thread has been showing through to the back to the point where I could almost use the back side of the design.  I know this is a thread tension issue, but haven't really done enough to fool with it yet.  Now all of a sudden, right in the middle of satin stitching over the appliqué, the bobbin thread is coming up through to the top.  It's really bad (more bobbin thread showing than the top thread).  I've tried EVERYTHING--adjusted the thread tension on the computer screen, taken the bobbin case out and turned the screw that they tell you to in the book, cleaned all fuzz out (even though there wasn't a lot).  Has this happened to anyone. and if so any suggestions?? I ready to throw it out the window!



I agree with Angie, I tried using prewounds ordered from Marathon and both times I had the same problem of the bobbin thread showing. Both times the machine was doing fine and then in the middle of the design it started doing exactly as you described. Both times I had to take it into the shop to be fixed. Thankfully because it is brand new the warranty covered it and I didn't have to pay for the repair! I won't use anything that Brother doesn't recommend for my machine!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Just beautiful! Did you hand appliqué the castle?



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I am loving all of the jeans posted lately. These are so cute and I think you should make yourself a pair!



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks


Adorable, I love the ears. LOL!



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the overalls, Did you sew them too, what pattern is it? He is going to melt hearts with those baby blues as he grows!


----------



## 1308Miles

Whoa...I take a 48-hour break from the boards to celebrate DH's birthday and I fall 15 pages behind! I feel so lost! Note to self: never take a 48-hour hiatus. 

I LOVE all the stuff that has been posted (TMTQ!) DH and I were at Joann fabrics today and I was ogling one of the high-end embroidery machines...of course, he just didn't understand the importance of buying one just to do Disney shirts, etc. 

Thank you so much to whomever posted the link to Carla's blog. I have been studying the Cinderella gown add-on to the SS and finally mustered up enough courage to attempt it. After a few mess-ups (and a few broken needles), here's the finished product:











My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.

Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?

My next task is to try the Aurora gown. I bought some magenta and white satin this afternoon. Can't wait to start.

Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow. 











Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!


----------



## livndisney

Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names.

The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names.
> 
> The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.



YAY!!! So happy you all had a good time!!!

Some day................................................................


----------



## Granna4679

cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> These are my first pair of easy fit pants and I made a matching tank.



This is so cute and looks really comfy!  She looks like she is lovin' them!



billwendy said:


> This is for all of us NOT at the Dis Meet PJ party tonight!! lol....if you are friends with Marah on FB ask her to add you in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph posted a few pictures - looked like they were having FUN!!! HAVE FUN YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!



Can't wait to see the pictures!  I love the Dis-Misser picture!!



DMGeurts said:


> Except that I hemmed the curtains... and those curtains are the sole reason I dug my sewing machine out of the closet in the first place.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind that I post these...
> 
> DH has been working on a project of his own... he's been remodeling the girls' bedrooms... this started last September.  Some of you may have seen these on FB - but today he is doing the finishing touches on our oldest dd's bedroom.
> 
> Our house is very old - built in 1890.  Both dds have VERY long and narrow rooms, with out closets, it has always been such a pain to keep everything clean and organized... so we decided that "built-in" beds were the best way to maximize storage.  Everything was built with storage in mind - the beds lift up - and they have cubbies and shelves all over... they also have electricity, so the girls can store their electronics with-in reach by their bed... reading lights, radios, alarm clocks...
> 
> Anyways - I thought I'd throw up some pics of his project... because it's been fun watching the transformation.
> 
> Here's the almost finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's youngest dd's progress - her's is pretty much done - except for some trim work.
> 
> Accent wall finished - and how it will look with her bedding - I taped all the diamonds, dd painted the initial coat so I knew which color she wanted - then I did the second and third coats, where necessary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added more shelves and cubbies.



AWESOME!!!!  My hat goes off to you and your DH.  My hubby and I painted stripes on 4 walls in a large church nursery a couple years ago.  I vowed NEVER to do stripes again.  (and you are right....pencil marks show through paint).  These rooms are any tweens dream!!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Are all of these hand appliqued???? You are amazing....that is a lot of work (and I know....I have done a lot of them in my life too) but wow....thats a lot of them!  The dresses are adorable too!  



billwendy said:


> I LOVE them!! Those castle outfits are amazing!!!
> 
> Love the room remodel!! I always think its funny when you watch any home decorating/home selling shows on TV. When they do the modeling, they make these crazy rooms with weird stuff - but then on the selling shows they make you practically erase the fact that anyone lives there so you can sell it!!! lol...
> 
> Wish I was at EPcOT with everyone tonight! I wonder if they are going to watch illuminations??
> 
> Marah - what can we all watch tonight?
> 
> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



Wendy, Wendy, Wendy.....WOW....I love these.  I have said this before but I have to say it again.......YOU ARE ONE AMAZING AUNT!!!!  I had 10 aunts and never did a single one of them make anything for me (and 3 of them that I know of sewed all the time).  



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!



These are so cute!  I am glad you got the machine to work.  Sometimes they can be so frustrating!



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



How funny that they all hid under their desks.  This is so cute and creative.



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ok...that outfit is cute but these BABY BLUES are to die for.  HE IS A DOLL!



DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!
> 
> D~



What a transformation.  I love all of the shelving.



1308Miles said:


> I LOVE all the stuff that has been posted (TMTQ!) DH and I were at Joann fabrics today and I was ogling one of the high-end embroidery machines...of course, he just didn't understand the importance of buying one just to do Disney shirts, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
> Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?
> 
> My next task is to try the Aurora gown. I bought some magenta and white satin this afternoon. Can't wait to start.
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!



Just had to comment on the fact that your DH was @ JoAnn's with you....if my DH ever stepped foot into a fabric store, you will know the end is coming!  HaHa!    However, not sure I want him to go with me....that way what $ I spend is my little secret!

Oh and the ric rac just added something to the outfit...love it.


----------



## Loodlow

This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



You will be in the swing of things in no time!!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



If I can do it, anyone can!  My mother and grandmother tried from the time I was about 5 until I was 19 to try to teach me to sew, and I never could get the hang of it. Give me two daughters and the DISboutiquers for inspiration and all of a sudden I'm making them matching outfits for every day of our trips! I've mastered the Simply Sweet and the Easy Fits, and now I've moved on to miles and miles of patchwork twirls. And maybe I'll even get crazy and attempt a stripwork jumper if I can overcome my debilitating fear of buttonholes.


----------



## ms_mckenna

cogero said:


> yeah I finally have something crafty to show again.
> 
> and DD modeling them she is thrilled with them


<3 them! You did an awesome job and love that she loves them! 



DMGeurts said:


> I hope you all don't mind that I post these....


AMAZING!!!! We are moving soon do you want to come stay at our house for a few weeks. 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





billwendy said:


> I LOVE them!! Those castle outfits are amazing!!!
> 
> Love the room remodel!! I always think its funny when you watch any home decorating/home selling shows on TV. When they do the modeling, they make these crazy rooms with weird stuff - but then on the selling shows they make you practically erase the fact that anyone lives there so you can sell it!!! lol...
> 
> Wish I was at EPcOT with everyone tonight! I wonder if they are going to watch illuminations??
> 
> Marah - what can we all watch tonight?
> 
> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!





heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks





heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





1308Miles said:


> Whoa...I take a 48-hour break from the boards to celebrate DH's birthday and I fall 15 pages behind! I feel so lost! Note to self: never take a 48-hour hiatus.
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!


I completely agree they have been busy chatting!!!! 
Cinderella looks awesome! I am planning on getting to it one day lol. I think the ric rac added a lot to it! 




Colleen27 said:


> If I can do it, anyone can!  My mother and grandmother tried from the time I was about 5 until I was 19 to try to teach me to sew, and I never could get the hang of it. Give me two daughters and the DISboutiquers for inspiration and all of a sudden I'm making them matching outfits for every day of our trips! I've mastered the Simply Sweet and the Easy Fits, and now I've moved on to miles and miles of patchwork twirls. And maybe I'll even get crazy and attempt a stripwork jumper if I can overcome my debilitating fear of buttonholes.


Just use snaps on the stripwork jumper that is what I do lol. Or sew it on. I am deathly afraid of buttonholes as well!!!! 


Well I started out strong this weekend but kept getting distracted. I got DDs Jessie skirt done and the top is cut anyway. I had planned on getting it sewn but ended up listing the boys clothes go go on auctions next week. So not sure how much I am going to get done this week because I am going to try and get the rest and EEs stuff listed. I really have to quit buying so many clothes for kids lol. 
I found the perfect dress pattern for CRT. I am hoping to get it done one day soon.


----------



## ncmomof2

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Everything is adorable!  Wow!



heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]




So cute!  I have not gotten up the nerve to take a pair of jeans apart.


----------



## DMGeurts

1308Miles said:


> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.



These turned out great... I love the additions you did to the outfit - the black ric-rac really pulls it all together!  



livndisney said:


> Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names.
> 
> The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.



Glad you had a good time.  



Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



Welcome... these ladies & Tom (who I discovered. IS real) are some fantastic and inspirational people... there's just something about all these people cheering you on and all this knowledge that makes sewing fun and achieveable.    Take it slow...    And like my DH says "measure twice, cut once" not only does that apply to his building things - it works well for sewing too.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



All beautiful but the Belle Christmas is my fav -- I love how you did Belle and I adore the skirt. I aslo like the versatility of the skirt in that you can pair it with a different top and have it non-Disney as well.



billwendy said:


> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



Awesome shirts!



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love those!  I have only done jeans once as I hated ripping them apart (and I just did the legs, not the pockets).  It's so time consuming but yours look so very good that I may make another attempt at some.



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks


Too cute!  Love the pigtail holders!



DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of her awesome storage...  The goal was to work with a chimney that bumps out in her room - it just so happened that the rest of her wall was exactly the length of her bed - so we added shelves.  One set faces away from her bed - and the other set faces her bed for all of her electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view as you are sitting on her bed... can you find the Hidden Mickey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the memory board I made her for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!
> 
> D~


Awesome job and love the colors!  And I found the hidden Mickey 



1308Miles said:


> Whoa...I take a 48-hour break from the boards to celebrate DH's birthday and I fall 15 pages behind! I feel so lost! Note to self: never take a 48-hour hiatus.
> 
> I LOVE all the stuff that has been posted (TMTQ!) DH and I were at Joann fabrics today and I was ogling one of the high-end embroidery machines...of course, he just didn't understand the importance of buying one just to do Disney shirts, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever posted the link to Carla's blog. I have been studying the Cinderella gown add-on to the SS and finally mustered up enough courage to attempt it. After a few mess-ups (and a few broken needles), here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
> Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?
> 
> My next task is to try the Aurora gown. I bought some magenta and white satin this afternoon. Can't wait to start.
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!


Very nice Rella dress -- sorry, can't help you about the peplum as I've never made one and likely never will - my dd just isn't into dresses like that.

I love the black rac rick and bow on the Minnie.  It ties the whole outfit together so nicely.



Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!


Do the Easy Fits first -- they are so much faster and simpler than the Simply Sweet.  You'll get the hang of it though.



Colleen27 said:


> If I can do it, anyone can!  My mother and grandmother tried from the time I was about 5 until I was 19 to try to teach me to sew, and I never could get the hang of it. Give me two daughters and the DISboutiquers for inspiration and all of a sudden I'm making them matching outfits for every day of our trips! I've mastered the Simply Sweet and the Easy Fits, and now I've moved on to miles and miles of patchwork twirls. And maybe I'll even get crazy and attempt a stripwork jumper if I can overcome my debilitating fear of buttonholes.


I'm the same as you with the sewing -- hated it with mother teaching me and never did any better in high school home ec.  But Disboutiquers know how to tech properly (step one --use YCMT patterns!).
I never bought the Stripwork jumper pattern -- I just make stripwork skirts to attach to the Simply Sweet bodice.  Easy Peasy.  I didn't even know the Stripwork has button holes -- though I do fine with them since I have a DS to make Bowling Shirts for.


----------



## cogero

Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



You will figure it out I am teaching myself. I really was never a sewer and my grandma was a seamstress by trade.


----------



## NiniMorris

1308Miles said:


> Whoa...I take a 48-hour break from the boards to celebrate DH's birthday and I fall 15 pages behind! I feel so lost! Note to self: never take a 48-hour hiatus.
> 
> I LOVE all the stuff that has been posted (TMTQ!) DH and I were at Joann fabrics today and I was ogling one of the high-end embroidery machines...of course, he just didn't understand the importance of buying one just to do Disney shirts, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever posted the link to Carla's blog. I have been studying the Cinderella gown add-on to the SS and finally mustered up enough courage to attempt it. After a few mess-ups (and a few broken needles), here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
> Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Oh yes...it IS quite thick!  I broke the needle on my serger on my grand daughters!  I think the reason it hangs funny, or at least seems to hang funny is the gathers are not even on both the skirt and peplum.  I am 99% sure it is operator error (at least on mine) but I can;t seem to make it work right!  When everything is pinned it is perfect, but the sewing is never quite right.  I've tried using my ruffler foot...and well, let's not talk about those results!  

I'm sure someone can tell us what we are doing that is causing us to be less than 100% happy with the results...but after making 6 of them, you would think I would have it figured out...the last two have made me afraid to tackle any more ruffles...almost!  

Sewing 6 layers of fabric together is a bit much for me...especially with three of them ruffled.  

Oh..my husband loves to go to Joann's with me...that way he can make sure I don't spend either too much time or too much money there...so far he has been unsuccessful! 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Love, Love Love the icy blue fabric choices!!!   Not the normal red and green.  And, for the time we were there it would have been very appropriate.  We froze the last 4 days!  



__________

I am so trying to figure out a Disney plan for us this year!  I want to take advantage of the military discount (an thereby getting back before we magically transform into 4 Disney Adults overnight!) but the money situation is driving me crazy!  

Thanks for all the help and suggestions in trying to send my friend back to Disney.  Looks like that will be put on hold for a while.  Mama has been told no more traveling until baby comes and little Friend is going back in the hospital this week for more surgeries.  Mama said all three of her babies were so sick when they were born she could not see possibly traveling until they were at least a year old.  She is, however working on a couple of leads...and I am ever on the lookout for some deals and I have my TA working to see what she can find as well.

I have been sewing, but photobucket is not my friend!  Seems someone has hacked into my account and changed the password.  (and yes, I thoroughly acknowledge that it might possibly have been my evil twin in a feverish haze!) so the only way I can post a picture is to post it on Facebook first.  

I did make the Carla Reversible Romper for my GD3's Valentine's Day outfit.  It turned out so cute!  I've made two others but unfortunately I thought my grand daughter was still smaller...I made them both a size 2 when she is now in a 4.  (and it is not like I didn't know...she is with me every day!  And everything I made for the Disney trip was a size 3 or 4....)

Somewhere in all this, there was a point but I have lost it (in more ways than one!)  Bring on the Week!


Nini


----------



## babynala

to all the new folks that have joined lately.  As others have said, you will become addicted.

Love those pink pjs with the birdy.  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...


Wow, wow, wow.  I love the castle dress and the t shirts for the big brothers are great.  The Belle and christmas tink dresses are beautiful.  The picture of your DD in the red Tink dress is wonderful, you can see the joy in her face.  



billwendy said:


> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!


Great t-shirts, they look so nice.  I'm sure you got lots of questions as to where you got those, hope you brought your business card!  How do you trim the jump threads so nicely on all those letters?



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


These came out so nice.  Glad your machine is working.  I think sometimes the machine and the operator just need a break of each other.  



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks


What a cute little doggy.  The ears are great.  



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Cute overalls.  I can see why you dress him in blue although those eyes would stand out no matter what color he is wearing.  What a heartbreaker.  



DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of her awesome storage...  The goal was to work with a chimney that bumps out in her room - it just so happened that the rest of her wall was exactly the length of her bed - so we added shelves.  One set faces away from her bed - and the other set faces her bed for all of her electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the memory board I made her for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!  D~


Wow, I didn't get to post on your earlier pictures but just had to say that you two did an amazing job.  The beds are geat and I love all that storage and organization.  The painted walls are fabulous.  You both did ALOT of work to make these rooms look so nice.  



1308Miles said:


> Thank you so much to whomever posted the link to Carla's blog. I have been studying the Cinderella gown add-on to the SS and finally mustered up enough courage to attempt it. After a few mess-ups (and a few broken needles), here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!


Your Cinderella dress came out so nice.  I'm glad your DD loved it so much.  I thought your t-shirt and denim skirt were really cute before but the black ricrac and little bow made it even better.  Great job.  Little socks do not sound like fun, maybe some fabric glue will do the trick.  



livndisney said:


> Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names
> The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.


Thanks for the update.  Glad you all had a good time.  



Colleen27 said:


> If I can do it, anyone can!  My mother and grandmother tried from the time I was about 5 until I was 19 to try to teach me to sew, and I never could get the hang of it. Give me two daughters and the DISboutiquers for inspiration and all of a sudden I'm making them matching outfits for every day of our trips! I've mastered the Simply Sweet and the Easy Fits, and now I've moved on to miles and miles of patchwork twirls. And maybe I'll even get crazy and attempt a stripwork jumper if I can overcome my debilitating fear of buttonholes.


Like OP said, you can use snaps but if you have mastered the ruffles on the miles of the patchwork twirls then you can handle buttonholes.  CarlaC has a button ebook on YCMT.com that you can download for free.  Like all things CarlaC is is wonderful.  
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/free-buttonhole-basics.htm


----------



## kelly1218

DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall - both girls are thrilled with their rooms!
> 
> D~


  I love, love, LOVE these rooms. Great job!!! (I HATE painters tape though...we have a love/hate relationship....and I usually lose  )



I was hoping to get back into my sewing...I finally have a little model to sew for (my friends 18 month old DD )   but my 14yo daughter decided she wants to walk the 3 day walk with me next year...so she needs to raise the money. 

We are making paper bead bracelets and necklaces to sell.   I am tired of cutting strips of paper.... and I have glued my fingers together more times than I can count.


----------



## rtruba

Miss a day, miss a lot. The bedrooms are awesome. I wish I could get inspired to finish my girls room. I painted and threw the bedspread in there. Everything else is on hold. 

Ok, can someone tell me where to get the info about converting the SS to princess dress?


----------



## rtruba

And this is just post 10  - off to make a ticker today.


----------



## tricia

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Do I see some LisaZoe work in there?  Everything is great, and the kids look awesome.



billwendy said:


>



Too cute Wendy.



heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]



Those are great.  Sometimes I feel that I would rather make clothes from scratch than take something apart and re assemble.  You are braver than me.



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



Adorable.




heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute, and what wonderful blue eyes.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Super Awesome.  Love both rooms.  I have done stripes a couple of times.  My Mom is a painter extrordinaire, so there are quite a few rooms in my house with different paint jobs, but none quite as great as this.


1308Miles said:


> Lastly, I tried to make boutique ruffled socks to match but I just couldn't hack it. The arm on my machine is just too wide and the socks are just too tiny. Blah!



Good job on the Cinderella.  And I love the black ric rac on the Minnie skirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

rtruba said:


> Miss a day, miss a lot. The bedrooms are awesome. I wish I could get inspired to finish my girls room. I painted and threw the bedspread in there. Everything else is on hold.
> 
> Ok, can someone tell me where to get the info about converting the SS to princess dress?



They are on Carla's Website:

Belle:
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009_10_01_archive.html

Cinderella:
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/search?q=cinderella

Aurora (toward the bottom of the page):
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/search?q=princess

I don't know if she has any others.  My dd is not into princess dresses -- she likes the princesses, she'd just prefer them appliqued on something rather than a look alike dress.


----------



## aboveH20

Holey Moley.  TMTQ!!! I still waver between enjoying looking without responding, to thinking there is too much amazing stuff here to let it go unquoted, to hating thinking I'll comment on some creation while missing someone else's equally splendiforous work. 

So here's a shortened version. . .


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



I love it.   I love it. 



billwendy said:


> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



You must have a regular factory set up at your house.  You turn out one amazing piece after another.  These are perfect.



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks





heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hooray.  Your machine behaved.  I think we got ours about the same time.  I leave for Disney (solo) on Sunday and am thinking I have to make myself a least a t-shirt to justify having bought the machine.

I love the photo of your son's face peeking out.  Makes me long for the good ol' days.  


DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view as you are sitting on her bed... can you find the Hidden Mickey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Those are cool rooms, and I would think they would inspire your daughters' creativity -- a good thing to foster.



1308Miles said:


> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.



How precious.  I can picture her hugging it.  What a great reward for a job well done.


----------



## tricia

Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.

There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



I don't do FB at all, so I had no clue what has been going on with your dh.  It sounds like he has been through a lot recently.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and your family.  I am pleased to hear you say that everything went well with the surgery.  Hope he has a nice recovery at home and I'm sure you're glad those drives are over now!


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



oh wow sending prayers your way.


----------



## jeniamt

teresajoy said:


> That just made me laugh!



I do what I can!  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



These are amazing!!!  Wow, the patience it takes to sew the details onto one castle and you did 3!  Absolutely beautiful.



billwendy said:


>



Great job on the shirts!  Hope you guys have a great time at the Smithsonian.  One of my New Year's resolutions was to get to the museums more often.  Kids love it, we are only 45 minutes from DC and we could have lunch with DH.  Crazy I'm not there once a week!



heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]



Really cute!



heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



Love this!  And love how Cruella made a surprise visit.



heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]



Cute outfit and those eyes.  I am speechless.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:



Will you stop already... you are making me want to redo my kid's rooms.  Too bad no one in this house has any talent for that kind of amazing work!!



1308Miles said:


>



The Rella dress looks great and I love the skirt with the rickrack.




livndisney said:


> Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names.
> 
> The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.



Welcome back!  Can't wait to see some photos.



Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



Can't wait to see what you make!



tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



Wow, I had no idea.  Glad he is doing better.  I am sure you must be emotionally and physically exhausted.  Hope you are able to take a few minutes for yourself.


----------



## tricia

Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.

Liam's room






Basement






Ty's Room






Kitchen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.


Tricia,
I had no idea!  I thought we were on facebook together but didn't know about this.  I pray for your DH continued health and that you get rest.


----------



## shefrn1

babynala said:


> to all the new folks that have joined lately.  *As others have said, you will become addicted*.



yep.....it's true


----------



## gallafamily

I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.  

So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.  

So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.






This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter


----------



## Diz-Mommy

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



LOVE THEM ALL!!  Nice work! 



billwendy said:


> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



Love them!!  The rockets look so cool!



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those are very cute!!



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



SUPER CUTE!!  That reminds me, I gotta get my son's 100th day shirt done today!



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute little boy!!  Those eyes! 



gallafamily said:


> I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



She looks so cozy in her sleeping bag!  The corset is very cool too!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone!! However...I cannot take credit for any of the outfits. I had them made by 2 wonderfully talented women who have been making customs for my kids for a long time!!! I only wish that I had the talent and patience to make such beautiful clothes!! 

I have more pictures that I plan to post later!!


----------



## cogero

I didn't have to work today. I had my Dad and a workman here looking at a leak so they left about 12 and I was able to work on DDs valentine's day skirt. I kind of devised my own pattern. All thats left is sewing the elastic and finishing the casing. Then I will work on her shirt.

This will be my first skirt with an elastic waist. I love it and she loves how it looks so far. If it fits right I am going to start cutting out the skirts for Khelseys give.

Need to run to target because somehow yesterday when I was there I miscounted for one of the gives.


----------



## teresajoy

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These are so cute!!!! I wouldn't mind some of those for me either! 




heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



She is SOO CUTE!!!! And, how fun that they had Cruella come in!!! 



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> and this is why I always dress him in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love the outfit!!!! but, Joseph is just gorgous!! what a beautiful baby! 



DMGeurts said:


> I know I posted these on FB tonight - so I'm sorry to those of you that have to see them twice...
> 
> But, you see, DH has been working so hard - I just have to show you all the finished product.
> 
> Here's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow!!! I love these rooms! 



			
				BillWendy said:
			
		

> Well, I got caught up in making the kids shirts for our trip to the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum tomorrow so today, when I went to make tim's jeans I found out the piece of jean material I had was too short!!! So, back to the store - lol!!! Hoping to get on doing them tonight!! haha
> 
> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



Wendy, these are so cute!!! I really need to make Lyddie a rocket shirt!! 




1308Miles said:


> Whoa...I take a 48-hour break from the boards to celebrate DH's birthday and I fall 15 pages behind! I feel so lost! Note to self: never take a 48-hour hiatus.
> 
> I LOVE all the stuff that has been posted (TMTQ!) DH and I were at Joann fabrics today and I was ogling one of the high-end embroidery machines...of course, he just didn't understand the importance of buying one just to do Disney shirts, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much to whomever posted the link to Carla's blog. I have been studying the Cinderella gown add-on to the SS and finally mustered up enough courage to attempt it. After a few mess-ups (and a few broken needles), here's the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD saw it and immediately recognized it as 'Rella's gown. She ran to it and hugged it...so of course I had to let her try it on. It fits like a glove! She loves to prance around in it. It is the cutest thing EVER.
> 
> Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
> Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?
> 
> My next task is to try the Aurora gown. I bought some magenta and white satin this afternoon. Can't wait to start.
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.
> 
> :



The dress is beautiful!! I like the way a petti looks underneath this style. It poofs it out nicely. You could try making a separate underskirt for it. I wouldn't sew anymore bulk to the waist. You could also make the skirt a circle skirt, which helps with the bulk too, I usually do that when I make the Drizella dress. 



livndisney said:


> Just home from the Disboutique meet. It was fun to put faces with some new names.
> The kids all had fun running around and playing together. And the adults got a chance to talk face to face.



It sounds like fun! 



Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



You will get it!! And, if you have any questions, just ask! 



NiniMorris said:


> I am so trying to figure out a Disney plan for us this year!  I want to take advantage of the military discount (an thereby getting back before we magically transform into 4 Disney Adults overnight!) but the money situation is driving me crazy!
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions in trying to send my friend back to Disney.  Looks like that will be put on hold for a while.  Mama has been told no more traveling until baby comes and little Friend is going back in the hospital this week for more surgeries.  Mama said all three of her babies were so sick when they were born she could not see possibly traveling until they were at least a year old.  She is, however working on a couple of leads...and I am ever on the lookout for some deals and I have my TA working to see what she can find as well.
> 
> I have been sewing, but photobucket is not my friend!  Seems someone has hacked into my account and changed the password.  (and yes, I thoroughly acknowledge that it might possibly have been my evil twin in a feverish haze!) so the only way I can post a picture is to post it on Facebook first.
> 
> I did make the Carla Reversible Romper for my GD3's Valentine's Day outfit.  It turned out so cute!  I've made two others but unfortunately I thought my grand daughter was still smaller...I made them both a size 2 when she is now in a 4.  (and it is not like I didn't know...she is with me every day!  And everything I made for the Disney trip was a size 3 or 4....)
> 
> Somewhere in all this, there was a point but I have lost it (in more ways than one!)  Bring on the Week!
> 
> 
> Nini



Well, even if you lost your point, I enjoyed your post!!!

I hope you can get back to Disney this year! I am working on a plan for that myself. Corey had originally decided he wasn't coming with us if we go in May, but yesterday he told me he was thinking of asking for it off. Now, I'm almost excited about going again! 

Make sure your friend contacts Kids Wish Network, even if they have to wait awhile for the Wish, they might be able to work with them to make it happen. 

I hope you get your picture sitation straightened out! 


kelly1218 said:


> I love, love, LOVE these rooms. Great job!!! (I HATE painters tape though...we have a love/hate relationship....and I usually lose  )
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get back into my sewing...I finally have a little model to sew for (my friends 18 month old DD    but my 14yo daughter decided she wants to walk the 3 day walk with me next year...so she needs to raise the money.
> 
> We are making paper bead bracelets and necklaces to sell.   I am tired of cutting strips of paper.... and I have glued my fingers together more times than I can count.



I'd love to see pictures of the bracelets and necklaces! 



tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



I'm sorry, I didn't realize what was going on. It sounds like you have really been under a lot of stress!  



tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room



WOW!!! The rooms look great! 


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!! However...I cannot take credit for any of the outfits. I had them made by 2 wonderfully talented women who have been making customs for my kids for a long time!!! I only wish that I had the talent and patience to make such beautiful clothes!!
> 
> I have more pictures that I plan to post later!!



I thought you usually bought from Lisa, I was surprised when I thought I read you had made those!!! Now, I see I just read it wrong!!! You had them made!    Either way, they are beautiful!


----------



## aboveH20

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.



Best wishes for your husband's continued recovery and for your family as well.



gallafamily said:


> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



I really like the top AND you did a great job with the points - they're nice and pointy, not always easy to do.


----------



## weluvdizne

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



Wow!  Here's wishing your husband a speedy recovery.  My FIL had deep brain stimulation (which I hear is similar to what your dh may have had done) for parkinson's and it has worked wonders for him.  Hope your husband finds relief.


----------



## cogero

Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.

The whole outfit.





Close - up of the skirt





Close up of the shirt (which I need to get the hoop marks off)





I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty's Room



Love the tie-dye!!  Very cool.  We have the same snow globe on the shelf. 

Sorry, lazy.  Saw the quoted pics but too lazy to look for the originals. 

LOVE the Mickey/Minnie head/feet jeans.  Too cute!  The Smithsonian shirts are awesome!!  Love the colors.  The Tink strip jumper is precious!!  Also pretty much in love with the storage bed!!!  I'm a sucker for storage of any type.


----------



## Granna4679

NiniMorris said:


> Oh yes...it IS quite thick!  I broke the needle on my serger on my grand daughters!  I think the reason it hangs funny, or at least seems to hang funny is the gathers are not even on both the skirt and peplum.  I am 99% sure it is operator error (at least on mine) but I can;t seem to make it work right!  When everything is pinned it is perfect, but the sewing is never quite right.  I've tried using my ruffler foot...and well, let's not talk about those results!
> 
> I'm sure someone can tell us what we are doing that is causing us to be less than 100% happy with the results...but after making 6 of them, you would think I would have it figured out...the last two have made me afraid to tackle any more ruffles...almost!
> 
> Sewing 6 layers of fabric together is a bit much for me...especially with three of them ruffled.
> 
> Oh..my husband loves to go to Joann's with me...that way he can make sure I don't spend either too much time or too much money there...so far he has been unsuccessful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Love Love the icy blue fabric choices!!!   Not the normal red and green.  And, for the time we were there it would have been very appropriate.  We froze the last 4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> I am so trying to figure out a Disney plan for us this year!  I want to take advantage of the military discount (an thereby getting back before we magically transform into 4 Disney Adults overnight!) but the money situation is driving me crazy!
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions in trying to send my friend back to Disney.  Looks like that will be put on hold for a while.  Mama has been told no more traveling until baby comes and little Friend is going back in the hospital this week for more surgeries.  Mama said all three of her babies were so sick when they were born she could not see possibly traveling until they were at least a year old.  She is, however working on a couple of leads...and I am ever on the lookout for some deals and I have my TA working to see what she can find as well.
> 
> I have been sewing, but photobucket is not my friend!  Seems someone has hacked into my account and changed the password.  (and yes, I thoroughly acknowledge that it might possibly have been my evil twin in a feverish haze!) so the only way I can post a picture is to post it on Facebook first.
> 
> I did make the Carla Reversible Romper for my GD3's Valentine's Day outfit.  It turned out so cute!  I've made two others but unfortunately I thought my grand daughter was still smaller...I made them both a size 2 when she is now in a 4.  (and it is not like I didn't know...she is with me every day!  And everything I made for the Disney trip was a size 3 or 4....)
> 
> *Somewhere in all this, there was a point but I have lost it (in more ways than one!)  Bring on the Week!*
> Nini



Nini - you make me laugh!!  Can't wait to see the reversible jumper.  I think I may need that pattern.  



tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty's Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen



Great rooms!   

I had no idea about your DH either.  I am glad the surgery was a success and that your long drive times are over.  I will keep him in my prayers.



gallafamily said:


> I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



Love the corset.  Great idea for a halloween dress!



cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.



Cute, cute!  I love the fabric too!

ENABLER ALERT!   I didn't see that anyone had posted this.  I was at JoAnn's today and they have Blizzard fleece for $3 per yard.  Great price for any of you waiting on a sale for the blankets for Haiti!  
They still had a great selection today but it will go fast at that price.


----------



## PurpleEars

iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Thanks for sharing your pictures. They look amazing. I have to say I like this picture the best!



billwendy said:


> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!



Wendy, they are AMAZING!



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!



Really cute jeans. I am sure she will like them!



heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! She said Cruella De Ville showed up in their class looking for puppies so they all hid under their desks



Cute outfit and I like the cute story to go with it!



heatherskiba said:


> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months



The last picture is definately high on the "awwww, cute" scale!



1308Miles said:


> Here are my question for those who have done the Cinderella version of the SS:
> Do you find that the peplum pieces make the skirt part hang strangely? I want to try to do a ruffled underskirt to give it a bit more substance but I'm afraid that the seam (which is already quite thick) will be too thick and my needle will break. Any tips?
> 
> Also, I took your advice and added the black ricrac to the skirt...what do you think? I also added a pink swiss dot bow to the Minnie head. Right now it's just taped on so I could get a better idea of how it would look once I actually perfect the boutique bow.



Great job on the Rella dress. I have never done a princess outfit so I am afraid I cannot answer your question. The outfit looks even better with the bow and the ric rac!



Loodlow said:


> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!



I'm sure you will be back to sewing at full speed in no time!



tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



I just want to send hugs your way . I am sure it was an exhausting week for you. Driving 8 hours each way, 4x in a week does not sound fun at all (especially I imagine at least parts of the drive involve the 401!). I hope you will have a much slower week to recover. I hope the surgery will help your DH and he will recover from the surgery quickly.



tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Kitchen



I like all the rooms but I llike this one the best! I also noticed the Maple Leafs poster in Liam's room.



gallafamily said:


> I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



Good job on the corest top. I look forward to seeing your other creations.



cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.



Wow, looks like you have been sewing up a storm lately. I really like the applique heart on the shirt. Can't wait to see the matching headband.


----------



## sheridee32

here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters




























mom and dads shirts


----------



## mommy2mrb

was gone over the weekend....tried to get caught up a bit.....love all the new stuff....the paint job is cool!!! hope everyone is feeling good!!

I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!


----------



## kelly1218

Granna4679 said:


> ENABLER ALERT!   I didn't see that anyone had posted this.  I was at JoAnn's today and they have Blizzard fleece for $3 per yard.  Great price for any of you waiting on a sale for the blankets for Haiti!
> They still had a great selection today but it will go fast at that price.



hmmm...is that an advertised sale? I was at my Joann's yesterday.... and DH and I were actually looking at the fleece.  It was all marked 30% off though(I think it was about $6 a yard then)

Since I was just informed that DD12 has to make blankets for Project Linus for Girl scouts.... I guess I'll go back later today and check again. Thanks.


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



I am so sorry, I didn't know about this...  So many prayers coming your way!     




tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty's Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen




I love all of these - but to be honest - I have some serious kitchen envy here...  I would love to have a "normal" kitchen...  Ours is SOOO not functional.  



gallafamily said:


> I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



THese are so adorable!  I just love this corset dress!  



cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close - up of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the shirt (which I need to get the hoop marks off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.



WOW!!!  I love that Valentine's fabric too!!!  Those turned out fantastic!



sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



Great job!!!  I can't decide which I like better!  

Thank you everyone for the compliments on dd's bedrooms...  they really were so much fun to do - and since they are both in that "tween" stage - we could get away with being totally obnoxious.    It really was a lot of fun.


----------



## babynala

kelly1218 said:


> I was hoping to get back into my sewing...I finally have a little model to sew for (my friends 18 month old DD )   but my 14yo daughter decided she wants to walk the 3 day walk with me next year...so she needs to raise the money.
> 
> We are making paper bead bracelets and necklaces to sell.   I am tired of cutting strips of paper.... and I have glued my fingers together more times than I can count.


How nice that your DD wants to walk with you and that you are helping her raise the money.



tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.


 sorry to hear that your husband had to have surgery.  I'm glad that it is over and that he is home recovering.  Hope you are doing OK too.  



tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty's Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen


Wow, so much creativity.  The boys' rooms are awesome.  The basement looks really cool too. 



gallafamily said:


> I have been a lurker for a long time.  I used to post stuff a few years ago, but got discouraged by some of the talk going on, and I left.  I have been just browsing again for the past year or so.  I LOVE everything you all sew and I envy you all.  I hope to someday be half as good as you all are.
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter


What a cute sleeping bag, it looks comfy.  The Halloween corset top is beautiful.  



cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.


This outfit is fabulous.  What a cute skirt.  



sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts


BEAUTIFUL.  These are so nice.  How sweet of you to make all of these things for Taylor and her family.  



mommy2mrb said:


> was gone over the weekend....tried to get caught up a bit.....love all the new stuff....the paint job is cool!!! hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!


How exciting, I'm still on the list to make some blankets so I hope I can still send them when I finish them.  I wanted to work on them with my kids in a few weeks.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> I don't do FB at all, so I had no clue what has been going on with your dh.  It sounds like he has been through a lot recently.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and your family.  I am pleased to hear you say that everything went well with the surgery.  Hope he has a nice recovery at home and I'm sure you're glad those drives are over now!





cogero said:


> oh wow sending prayers your way.





jeniamt said:


> Wow, I had no idea.  Glad he is doing better.  I am sure you must be emotionally and physically exhausted.  Hope you are able to take a few minutes for yourself.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Tricia,
> I had no idea!  I thought we were on facebook together but didn't know about this.  I pray for your DH continued health and that you get rest.





teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize what was going on. It sounds like you have really been under a lot of stress!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! The rooms look great!





aboveH20 said:


> Best wishes for your husband's continued recovery and for your family as well.





weluvdizne said:


> Wow!  Here's wishing your husband a speedy recovery.  My FIL had deep brain stimulation (which I hear is similar to what your dh may have had done) for parkinson's and it has worked wonders for him.  Hope your husband finds relief.






PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Love the tie-dye!!  Very cool.  We have the same snow globe on the shelf.





Granna4679 said:


> I had no idea about your DH either.  I am glad the surgery was a success and that your long drive times are over.  I will keep him in my prayers.





PurpleEars said:


> I just want to send hugs your way . I am sure it was an exhausting week for you. Driving 8 hours each way, 4x in a week does not sound fun at all (especially I imagine at least parts of the drive involve the 401!). I hope you will have a much slower week to recover. I hope the surgery will help your DH and he will recover from the surgery quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I like all the rooms but I llike this one the best! I also noticed the Maple Leafs poster in Liam's room.





DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry, I didn't know about this...  So many prayers coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of these - but to be honest - I have some serious kitchen envy here...  I would love to have a "normal" kitchen...  Ours is SOOO not functional.





babynala said:


> sorry to hear that your husband had to have surgery.  I'm glad that it is over and that he is home recovering.  Hope you are doing OK too.
> 
> 
> Wow, so much creativity.  The boys' rooms are awesome.  The basement looks really cool too.



Thanks for the love everyone.  I am quite tired, and you don;t realize just how much the stress takes out of you when you are in the middle of it.  You just do what ya gotta do.  Now, he has been home for 2 nights, and I am still exhausted.  Hopefully it only takes another day to recover.

Yes, it is Deep Brain stimulation.  The guy in the next hospital bed had it done for Parkinsons too.  He's got some kick butt scars on his head, and not enough hair to ever hope to cover them, so DS is calling him Frankendad.

My mom is the creativity behind all the painting in the house.  And I also love my kitchen.  It is wide open with lots of space.  Mom keeps bugging that I should put an island in there, but I still love the open space.

I don't have to travel much on the 401, cause I am pretty much straight north of Toronto, and that is where the surgery was.  But I did have to drive downtown Toronto, and since we live in a pretty small city my DS was a little freaked out at my driving skills, since there is like 1 1/2 lanes going down Yonge st., and taxis keep just stopping for no reason etc. (I was a race driver in a previous life, so I am fine with that)




gallafamily said:


> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



Really great work.



cogero said:


> The whole outfit.



Great job!



sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters



Those are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## miprender

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some outfits that I had made for our December WDW trip...



Those outfits are just beautiful. I love the boys shirts too.



billwendy said:


> Here are the shirts for Elizabeth, Tim, Hanna, Emma and Caleb!


Wendy great job on the shirts. 



heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





heatherskiba said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jeans. I would be too afraid to rip some jeans apart.
> And that is too cute they celebrate 101 days. DD's school celebrates 100 days, but at the rate of all the snow days we are not close to that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> heatherskiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realizing as I look through my pictures that I haven't posted anything in a while!
> These I made for the DS9months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those big blue eyes
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> IHere's her bed - the bed opens under the mattress for storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found the hidden mickey too! My kids are brainwashed because they can find a hidden mickey in anything
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loodlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This board is so awesome! I got inspired to drag out the sewing machine and try a couple of Simply Sweet dresses for my friends twins. I feel like a dunce! It took me several hours to get them cut out and I haven't even started sewing them! And the easy fit pants ...wow. I hope I catch on, I used to be pretty good at this kinda stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the hardest time too with the easy fit pants. My brain couldn't reason out after I had cut the fabric how they were going to be pants, but instead of trying to do it my way I followed the directions and they were quite easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear what you had been going through. Glad that your DH is doing better.
> 
> And I like the colors in your boys room. I have a BIL who would love Liam's room.
> 
> 
> 
> gallafamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I thought I would post a couple of my most recent projects.  We are, hopefully, planning a Disney Cruise, so I am excited about all the cute outfits I can make.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> sheridee32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute. The girls are going to look adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> mommy2mrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am finished with mine. I just have to take a pic and post it on the other board.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gallafamily

So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.

I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.  





Here is the back...





And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.


----------



## aboveH20

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



Wowsers!


----------



## Granna4679

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



Super cute!  



kelly1218 said:


> hmmm...is that an advertised sale? I was at my Joann's yesterday.... and DH and I were actually looking at the fleece.  It was all marked 30% off though(I think it was about $6 a yard then)
> 
> Since I was just informed that DD12 has to make blankets for Project Linus for Girl scouts.... I guess I'll go back later today and check again. Thanks.



Yep...I got an email.  It is good until Feb. 5th.


----------



## kelly1218

tricia said:


> Thanks for the love everyone.  I am quite tired, and you don;t realize just how much the stress takes out of you when you are in the middle of it.  You just do what ya gotta do.  Now, he has been home for 2 nights, and I am still exhausted.  Hopefully it only takes another day to recover.
> 
> Yes, it is Deep Brain stimulation.  The guy in the next hospital bed had it done for Parkinsons too.  He's got some kick butt scars on his head, and not enough hair to ever hope to cover them, so DS is calling him Frankendad.
> 
> My mom is the creativity behind all the painting in the house.  And I also love my kitchen.  It is wide open with lots of space.  Mom keeps bugging that I should put an island in there, but I still love the open space.
> 
> I don't have to travel much on the 401, cause I am pretty much straight north of Toronto, and that is where the surgery was.  But I did have to drive downtown Toronto, and since we live in a pretty small city my DS was a little freaked out at my driving skills, since there is like 1 1/2 lanes going down Yonge st., and taxis keep just stopping for no reason etc. (I was a race driver in a previous life, so I am fine with that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are absolutely gorgeous.


 I'm glad he's dong better.It's so scary.    I love the Frankendad nickname.  



Granna4679 said:


> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I got an email.  It is good until Feb. 5th.


 thank you!!!  I'm going to sneak over there now 



mommy2mrb said:


> was gone over the weekend....tried to get caught up a bit.....love all the new stuff....the paint job is cool!!! hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!


what kind of blanket where you making? Ive done the no sew with the tied fringe before and I want to try something different.


----------



## tricia

Just saw this quick little tute on how to machine embroider a onesie.  Thought it may help as I have heard some frustration about this.

http://colescornerandcreations.blogspot.com/2011/02/tuesdays-tips-tackle-those-onesies.html


----------



## DMGeurts

OK everyone...  
DH and I were out and about today... 
He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...  
We checked out sergers...  
I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...  


So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/

We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.  

The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...

Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?

Educate me on sergers pretty please....


----------



## cogero

working on a Jessie Skirt for one of the gives and I lost my safety pins for pulling the elastic. I just found some more Knew I had a box somewhere so I want to see if I can finish it since I have a second one tomake.


----------



## kelly1218

Granna4679 said:


> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I got an email.  It is good until Feb. 5th.



I went to my store....and none of the fleece was on sale....the associates had no idea what I was talking about


----------



## NaeNae

DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



I have that serger and it's worth every penny!!!  I've had mine since 2006 and I haven't had any problems with it.  It has a foot that you can buy that ruffles the bottom layer as it attaches it to the top layer.  I use it for all of my ruffling.  I use my serger on almost everything I make.  I've never had to adjust my tension, it's self adjusting!  The threading is to die for... Woosh!

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND IT!


----------



## clairemolly

tricia said:


> Just saw this quick little tute on how to machine embroider a onesie.  Thought it may help as I have heard some frustration about this.
> 
> http://colescornerandcreations.blogspot.com/2011/02/tuesdays-tips-tackle-those-onesies.html



Great tute!  This is close to how I do it (without the stitching out on stabilizer 1st, which I want to try now).  Instead of using spray adhesive I use Sticky + stabilizer...so much easier, and with an almost 6 month old I've done a LOT of onesies lately!

I never hoop my T-shirts or onesies...I just stick them to the Sticky + and pin around the edges.  I also float more stabilizer under the hoop so it is extra stabilized.


----------



## VBAndrea

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



These are gorgeous but I need bigger pictures -- Could you at least pretty please post larger photos of the skirts -- these outfits are to die for 



gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.



All very cute -- I didn't grab a photo of the corset top but I adore it.  I did a hem line like that on dd's dress but only serged it and my serging skills are that of a monkey so next dress/skirt like that will be hemmed the proper way.  The corset top must have gotten oodles of compliments when your dd wore it -- it's spectacular!

Cogero  Didn't go back to grab your pic of the Valentine's outfit but it's really nice.  I have a stripwork twirl made for my dd but need to applique a shirt (and I hand applique and am so scared of ruining the shirt).

I also keep meaning to comment to you on how I can't believe how involved you are in the Big Gives -- you seem to do something for every give, and not just some little thing -- I think you always take on more than one thing for each family member.  I know you've made for a lot of happy recipients   Your generosity does not go unrecognized.  Thanks for all you do for all the families.


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.



This is so pretty!!! I love the way you did the little strip on the skirt! 



Granna4679 said:


> ENABLER ALERT!   I didn't see that anyone had posted this.  I was at JoAnn's today and they have Blizzard fleece for $3 per yard.  Great price for any of you waiting on a sale for the blankets for Haiti!
> They still had a great selection today but it will go fast at that price.



It's a good thing I'm going to be snowed in (most likely) so I am not tempted to run out and buy some!!



sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters



Could you pretty please post bigger pictures? These look so beautiful, I want to see them better. 



mommy2mrb said:


> was gone over the weekend....tried to get caught up a bit.....love all the new stuff....the paint job is cool!!! hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!



 You are a pretty special person yourself. 



miprender said:


> 1.)I found the hidden mickey too! My kids are brainwashed because they can find a hidden mickey in anything
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)I had the hardest time too with the easy fit pants. My brain couldn't reason out after I had cut the fabric how they were going to be pants, but instead of trying to do it my way I followed the directions and they were quite easy to make.


1) You are training them up right!!!
2.)That's why we say "always trust Carla"! With commercial patterns, I have to understand exactly how something will go together before sewing it, but with Carla, I just follow her! It's so nice!



gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.



Very pretty princess outfit!!! And, I love the little monkey outfit! Very cute! 



DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



I know that everyone who has that machine loves it! If you can afford it, go for it! 

I love my Singer serger that I bought for $50 at Walmart a few years ago, but that's the only one I've ever used, so I don't know what I'm missing! 



cogero said:


> working on a Jessie Skirt for one of the gives and I lost my safety pins for pulling the elastic. I just found some more Knew I had a box somewhere so I want to see if I can finish it since I have a second one tomake.



People always think I'm crazy when I mention this, but have you ever used a bodkin? It makes threading elastic so much easier! They are only a few dollars at Joann's.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Cogero  Didn't go back to grab your pic of the Valentine's outfit but it's really nice.  I have a stripwork twirl made for my dd but need to applique a shirt (and I hand applique and am so scared of ruining the shirt).
> 
> I also keep meaning to comment to you on how I can't believe how involved you are in the Big Gives -- you seem to do something for every give, and not just some little thing -- I think you always take on more than one thing for each family member.  I know you've made for a lot of happy recipients   Your generosity does not go unrecognized.  Thanks for all you do for all the families.



Aw thanks it has honestly been a great stress reliever for me and I enjoy bringing smiles to peoples faces.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> Best wishes for your husband's continued recovery and for your family as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the top AND you did a great job with the points - they're nice and pointy, not always easy to do.



Knitting needles work great for the points.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



I've heard air threading is really wonderful, but my serger doesn't have it and frankly threading isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be.  I have a Janome 110DX, it was my surprise Christmas gift this year and I love it. My DH got it for around $500 since it's being or maybe already is discontinued.


----------



## gallafamily

I just want to say, I may not post alot on here, but I am always checking these pages for everyones latest projects...and they are all beautiful.  I am so envious of you all!  I am no where near to all of your levels of sewing and creating, but you are all inspirations.  I have about 20 large notebooks full of sewing ideas that I someday hope to make.


----------



## aboveH20

SallyfromDE said:


> Knitting needles work great for the points.



Thanks for the tip.  I'm trying to find some empty brain space so I can tuck it away for future reference.


----------



## jeniamt

Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)











I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sheridee32

I hope i have gotten the pictures bigger i am not very good at this yet
























the green is Taylors, the pink is Sami's


----------



## 1308Miles

tricia said:


> Whew, I managed to quote and comment on a few things, but I have not really been around the last week.  If you are on FB with me, you may know that my DH went for brain surgery last week to help alleviate some of the pain associated with his amputation.  Everything went well, and he is OK now, but it was a long week.  The city that his surgery was in is an 8 hr drive away, and I went round trip 2x in the past week.  Would have only done it once, cause he was supposed to fly home yesterday, but then we found out he was not allowed to fly until Feb. 4th, but he could be discharged from hospital on Jan. 29th.  So, I drove back down to pick him up.
> 
> There was a bunch of great stuff posted while I was away, and I did manage to check in a bit last week as DH had high speed at the hospital, but I did not take the time to post.



My goodness. 



tricia said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of the rooms in my house that mom has painted for me.
> 
> Liam's room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement



You have a Liam too? Great name choice!  Wow...your mom is one talented lady! I love the tie-dye room.



gallafamily said:


> So, this isn't exactly an outfit, but it is Disney related.  I made this one much bigger than the pattern, for extra growing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Halloween corset top I made for my daughter



Don't sell yourself short. You are really talented! That corset top is TDF! 



cogero said:


> Okay Here is what I did today. I made a valentines day outfit for DD. I love this fabric. I was reading a bunch of tutorials on skirts and kind of made up my own way and I used Carla Cs method of making a waistband in the Easy Fits for the casing.
> 
> The whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close - up of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the shirt (which I need to get the hoop marks off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a matching headband tomorrow.



Holy cuteness! I bought DD a pair of valentine's day tights last year at Gymboree and now I need to make her a top that would match...I like the idea of a single appliqued fabric heart. Mind if I CASE?



sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



LOVE them...the family will go crazy!



gallafamily said:


> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.



That is the cutest little monkey outfit! Great job!



DMGeurts said:


> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....




YIKES! $1500 for a serger? That's insane! It looks like it got great reviews, though.



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



No.Way.  I LOVE this. If only I had more time before our trip, I would TOTALLY like to make something like this. 

So, after the adrenaline rush of making the 'Rella dress (did I really just say that I got an adrenaline rush from SEWING? I'm getting old...) I decided to attempt Aurora (DD's translation: 'Rora.) We went to Joann to buy some satin...What a mistake! I have discovered that satin is the most awful fabric to work with and that I HATE it.   It doesn't cut evenly, it frays, it pulls, and it's static-y! I have had to cut pieces twice already because it doesn't lay flat and the measurements are way off. Bah!


----------



## princesssfws

jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Very Cute!!! It turned out perfect.


----------



## cogero

1308Miles said:


> Holy cuteness! I bought DD a pair of valentine's day tights last year at Gymboree and now I need to make her a top that would match...I like the idea of a single appliqued fabric heart. Mind if I CASE?



go right ahead. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've heard air threading is really wonderful, but my serger doesn't have it and frankly threading isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be.  I have a Janome 110DX, it was my surprise Christmas gift this year and I love it. My DH got it for around $500 since it's being or maybe already is discontinued.



I've never found threading to be as bad as everyone makes it to be either.  It's really not that bad, as long as I can find my long tweezers. 



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is SOOOO CUTE!!!! I love the way you did this! And, the checked shirt underneath is the perfect touch!!


----------



## teresajoy

_Did you hear that????_​​​

THAT was the sound of a new Big Give roaring into town!! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=70825&threadid=792926&page=1#6485989

This is sweet little Gloria Joy's _*SUPER FAST*_ Big Give.  
They just got their dates, and they are going THIS month! So, we need to ship by Feb. 21. We are going to need all the help we can get for this one! 

Here is sweet little Glo:




Check out her PTR
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2542412










​


----------



## dizneychik

Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed). 

I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft! 

So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.

p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning


----------



## ncmomof2

jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Adorable!!


----------



## babynala

gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.


The belle outfit is really cute.  the monkey top is really sweet.



tricia said:


> Just saw this quick little tute on how to machine embroider a onesie.  Thought it may help as I have heard some frustration about this.
> 
> http://colescornerandcreations.blogspot.com/2011/02/tuesdays-tips-tackle-those-onesies.html


Thanks for the link.  Question - when you hoop a t-shirt how do figure out where the middle of the t-shirt is?  I can get a hoop in the right spot but I always have trouble finding the center of a t-shirt.  Any suggestions?



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It is perfect for HDDR.  I love it.  



1308Miles said:


> So, after the adrenaline rush of making the 'Rella dress (did I really just say that I got an adrenaline rush from SEWING? I'm getting old...) I decided to attempt Aurora (DD's translation: 'Rora.) We went to Joann to buy some satin...What a mistake! I have discovered that satin is the most awful fabric to work with and that I HATE it.  It doesn't cut evenly, it frays, it pulls, and it's static-y! I have had to cut pieces twice already because it doesn't lay flat and the measurements are way off. Bah!


I can relate.  Good luck with the Rora dress.



dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning


Welcome and Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## billwendy

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom and dads shirts



Woo HOO!!!!! I love them all - you did awesome and this was your first Big give!!! So glad you joined us!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> was gone over the weekend....tried to get caught up a bit.....love all the new stuff....the paint job is cool!!! hope everyone is feeling good!!
> 
> I finished up my blankets tonight at Megan's dance class, so my 16 are done! just want to thank everyone again for helping us out....we have more than made our goal...you are a very special group of people and I will be enternally grateful to you all who are helping us with our "Hugs from Megan" haiti blanket project!  I could not of done this without your help!!!



good for you!!! thats awesome!!



gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.



Awesome - what a great first outfit!!! We love using pillowcases around here!!!!!!



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I am in LOVE with this!!!  You have to make one for a big give sometime - the Jesse lover would just flip over it!!!! ADORABLE~!



dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning



WELCOME~! so what kind of Brother did you get?

Im so happy we are doing a give for Glo -isnt she just adorable!!!

And here is the gang at the Air and Space Museum - we had a great time! It was pretty empty with it being a monday and the threat of bad weather coming - I think that added to the fun of it!! The kids were so much fun - One of the museum people asked me if I was their mom because they followed me everywhere - lol.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My embroidery machine is sick The monitor is all flickery and funny colors, it sewed ok, but I didn't want to risk it, so it went to the machine Dr.  Initial diagnosis is a bad screen, but fixing it is possible, though expensive.  No estimates yet, but I know to replace the entire machine is probably close to 4K, I looked at the new ones while waiting in the store, I think I can deal with a couple hundred in repairs after seeing that!  I still have a machine to use, so I'm able to sew, just no embroidery for now.  I feel bad about that with the new quickie Big Give, I would have made t-shirts for big boys willing to wear them!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

babynala said:


> Thanks for the link.  Question - when you hoop a t-shirt how do figure out where the middle of the t-shirt is?  I can get a hoop in the right spot but I always have trouble finding the center of a t-shirt.  Any suggestions?


I do the iron line on all my t-shirts like the tute did for the onesie.  If the shirt has side seams, I match those all the way to the underarm, then match shoulder seams on top, then press the line.  It's pretty easy to tell if you have it straight because the iron line will follow the knit lines for the most part.  If there aren't any side seams I'll smooth out the shirt, making sure the underarm seam is nice and flat and the bottom edges even, and then press it to make a side line to follow, then fold it the same way as if it had side seams.  My hoop has little nubs marking the midline in both directions, I just line those up on the ironed fold...my stabilizer is hooped and sprayed with adhesive, I never hoop my shirts.  This is the way I figured out on my own to do shirts, after reading a few tutorials I found on the web.  I've always had good luck, and it wasn't until I had done several shirts that someone told me it was hard.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters


These are wonderful!  Are the little outfits for their dolls?  Where did you find the white little doll shirts?


teresajoy said:


> It's a good thing I'm going to be snowed in (most likely) so I am not tempted to run out and buy some!!
> 
> .



The weather is crazy, isn't it Teresa?  The wind here sounds awful!  I wish my DH didn't have to go out on the roads tomorrow to "protect and serve".  No snow days for him!  When is Heather supposed to fly home?  Will she be able to get home?

Wendy, how did you do all of the lettering on the air and space museum shirts?  Did you digitize it yourself?  I need to figure out a cheap way to digitize words and names myself?  What program are you using?


----------



## PurpleEars

sheridee32 said:


> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters



Wow wow wow! I am sure they will LOVE those outfits!



tricia said:


> Thanks for the love everyone.  I am quite tired, and you don;t realize just how much the stress takes out of you when you are in the middle of it.  You just do what ya gotta do.  Now, he has been home for 2 nights, and I am still exhausted.  Hopefully it only takes another day to recover.
> 
> Yes, it is Deep Brain stimulation.  The guy in the next hospital bed had it done for Parkinsons too.  He's got some kick butt scars on his head, and not enough hair to ever hope to cover them, so DS is calling him Frankendad.
> 
> My mom is the creativity behind all the painting in the house.  And I also love my kitchen.  It is wide open with lots of space.  Mom keeps bugging that I should put an island in there, but I still love the open space.
> 
> I don't have to travel much on the 401, cause I am pretty much straight north of Toronto, and that is where the surgery was.  But I did have to drive downtown Toronto, and since we live in a pretty small city my DS was a little freaked out at my driving skills, since there is like 1 1/2 lanes going down Yonge st., and taxis keep just stopping for no reason etc. (I was a race driver in a previous life, so I am fine with that)



Please make sure you take time for yourself this week. I had to lol about you and your DS's adventures in downtown Toronto. The 401 scares me, but downtown Toronto scares me even more! Glad to hear that you don't have problems with that.



gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.



Beautiful outfits! Thanks for sharing!



DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



Wow. That's expensive but it has very good reviews by the sounds of things. I am not sure how much one would get out of lessons. I never took any lessons on my sewing machine, embroidery machine, or serger. I just read the manual and start playing with them.



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow. That's a perfect outfit for Hoop De Doo.



1308Miles said:


> So, after the adrenaline rush of making the 'Rella dress (did I really just say that I got an adrenaline rush from SEWING? I'm getting old...) I decided to attempt Aurora (DD's translation: 'Rora.) We went to Joann to buy some satin...What a mistake! I have discovered that satin is the most awful fabric to work with and that I HATE it.   It doesn't cut evenly, it frays, it pulls, and it's static-y! I have had to cut pieces twice already because it doesn't lay flat and the measurements are way off. Bah!



Sorry to hear about your troubles with the Rora dress. I will send you some sewing pixie dust!



dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning



 Brother machines are very user friendly. I am sure your great grandmother will be smiling from above as you use the machine. Feel free to ask questions...that's how we learn from each other.



billwendy said:


> And here is the gang at the Air and Space Museum - we had a great time! It was pretty empty with it being a monday and the threat of bad weather coming - I think that added to the fun of it!! The kids were so much fun - One of the museum people asked me if I was their mom because they followed me everywhere - lol.



Glad to hear you guys had a great time!


----------



## dizneychik

Thanks! I got the CS6000i. And I finally took it out of the box but will put it together tomorrow!

p.s. Glo is adorable! I Hope that one day I can participate in the give!



billwendy said:


> Woo HOO!!!!! I love them all - you did awesome and this was your first Big give!!! So glad you joined us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> good for you!!! thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome - what a great first outfit!!! We love using pillowcases around here!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with this!!!  You have to make one for a big give sometime - the Jesse lover would just flip over it!!!! ADORABLE~!
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME~! so what kind of Brother did you get?
> 
> Im so happy we are doing a give for Glo -isnt she just adorable!!!
> 
> And here is the gang at the Air and Space Museum - we had a great time! It was pretty empty with it being a monday and the threat of bad weather coming - I think that added to the fun of it!! The kids were so much fun - One of the museum people asked me if I was their mom because they followed me everywhere - lol.


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Wendy, how did you do all of the lettering on the air and space museum shirts?  Did you digitize it yourself?  I need to figure out a cheap way to digitize words and names myself?  What program are you using?



I just used the free version of stitch era. I just clicked the little letter button, picked my font and typed it all in - 1 line at a time so I could line it up the way I liked!! Easy peasy!!! But, thats about all I can do = haha!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

LOVE the Jessie outfit too dang cute!!!

the space shirts are cute too, looks like they had a blast!!!

went to look at Glo's BG.....what a little doll baby, her smile lights up the place!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I completely need to quit spending all my day listing on Ebay so I can keep up with this thread! I had a multiquote but EE lost it for me woot. 
I lvoe the CM sets! What a cool idea! Thge Jessie set is adorable! Ya for monkies! We love monkies here  Wendy they look like they had a blast! You are the coolest aunt! 

I am hoping to be back to sewing by the weekend. I have a cut jessie top waiting on me!


----------



## *Toadstool*

effervescent said:


>


She's so adorable. Love her outfit!


princesssfws said:


>


EEEeeeps! Sooo cute! 



billwendy said:


> Anyone want to do the Scrapbook for Taylor's big give?????


These are adorable!!



Granna4679 said:


> The Toy Story dress was a customer request and I think it turned out so cute.


LOOOOVE this!! perfect TS outfit!



ms_mckenna said:


>


She's so cute! When I make the simply sweet I put elastic under the underarms. I just sew a straight stitch and pass elastic through.. it makes it fit alot better imo. Might be too hard to do that now, but it would make it fit a little snugger in the front. Hannah is small on the front of her chest so she is usually a smaller size on the top than the bottom. Outfit is adorable!



jeniamt said:


>


Aww! She is getting so big! Beautiful!!



t-beri said:


> Little at the parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this face made it all worth it.  Vi laughed and waved through the WHOLE parade!  It was FANTASTIC to see her reaction.


They are adorable! Omgosh.. vi is so cute!!! I'm soo getting baby fever thanks to you gals. I blame you all if I get preggers! 
Her face is priceless!!



billwendy said:


>


This is soo cute!


Granna4679 said:


>


Stunning! I love this!



ellenbenny said:


> T


These are beautiful!!! 



effervescent said:


>


Adorable stuff! She is so cute!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's the almost finished product:


Wow! This all looks great. Wish I had the energy to do all that. Totally awesome!



DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....


Totally worth the price. You will prob never need another one. These are built to last and sooo easy to use! If you go to the different serger stores and try them out you will probably be sold! I have the Evolve which is now the Evolution. it is the same as yours, but it does coverstitch and the safety stitch. I'd love to have an imagine just to have one though. I'm a huge babylock fan! I made my mind up I was getting a Babylock and just waited a few years until we could afford it. I knew if I bought another one as a temporary  machine I'd probably never get the one I really wanted so I just waited. Yep totally worth it! If it helps I think that is a great price. 


jeniamt said:


>


Love this!!! I am a sucker for Jessie dresses. I really like how you made this one.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


----------



## VBAndrea

dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning


WELCOME!  I'm sure you will love your new machine.  I highly recommend starting with patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com  The Easy Fit Pants are a great start and you can make pj bottoms first to get the hang of it (that way if you make any oops they won't be worn in public).  Portrait Peasant is another really easy style that would work great for your dd.  I learned more from this forum than anywhere else -- so ask questions and even peruse old threads for tips.





billwendy said:


> And here is the gang at the Air and Space Museum - we had a great time! It was pretty empty with it being a monday and the threat of bad weather coming - I think that added to the fun of it!! The kids were so much fun - One of the museum people asked me if I was their mom because they followed me everywhere - lol.


Great photo -- love seeing the shirts modeled!



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Just adorable!  Cowboy boots???  I kind of like the look of the striped socks 



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


I am so sorry to hear about your mother.  I do hope the chemo is working.  It sounds like her cancer has really spread to some vital organs though.  I went through this three years ago with my father -- it's not fun.  And I'm so sorry that this is so hard for you as well -- it's always hard to see a loved one suffer.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Toadstool*

VBAndrea said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your mother.  I do hope the chemo is working.  It sounds like her cancer has really spread to some vital organs though.  I went through this three years ago with my father -- it's not fun.  And I'm so sorry that this is so hard for you as well -- it's always hard to see a loved one suffer.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you. They say she's had it for 5 or 6 years and we just found out in October. Found out she had colon cancer and then a week later found out it was in all the other organs too. I think they are most worried about her liver. It is very hard. We are very close.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Well after being a lurker for a long long while and being AMAZED and totally inspired by all of your creations I'm jumping in. 

I've been wanting to learn to sew for the longest time, a life long aspiration if you will, so I finally decided to sit down and just do it already. My parents got me a GC for my birthday and my mom told me I MUST use it on something I've really really wanted, something for me for once, so I went out and got the Brother CE5500. 

My first project ever was a skirt & embellished shirt for our DD and I can't believe I pulled it off. 

So thanks for inspiring me.  I'm also a member of the Big Give board and hope to be able to participate in one sometime soon.


----------



## T-rox

havent checked in since last thurs and i have to read from p 186 up


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> Ok, machine is working and I finally decided to try to rip apart some jeans to decorate.  I can't believe I was actually able to put them back together!!!
> 
> I almost want some myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE it


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!




I LOVE IT!!


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)



I love how this turned out.  It will be perfect for Hoop De Doo.



sheridee32 said:


> I hope i have gotten the pictures bigger i am not very good at this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the green is Taylors, the pink is Sami's



Wow.  You've spent a lot of time at your sewing machine!  Everything looks wonderful.



1308Miles said:


> So, after the adrenaline rush of making the 'Rella dress (did I really just say that I got an adrenaline rush from SEWING? I'm getting old...) I decided to attempt Aurora (DD's translation: 'Rora.) We went to Joann to buy some satin...What a mistake! I have discovered that satin is the most awful fabric to work with and that I HATE it.   It doesn't cut evenly, it frays, it pulls, and it's static-y! I have had to cut pieces twice already because it doesn't lay flat and the measurements are way off. Bah!



I feel your pain.  You're right that it's sooooo frustrating when fabric is uncooperative, especially if you didn't realize it before purchasing the material.



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



Your mother and family are in my thoughts and prayers.  There are way too many of us on this board that agree cancer is a horrible, horrible disease.


----------



## kelly1218

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



Cancer sucks    I really hope she has some good results.


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> and here is the DD6 going to school on Friday.  They celebrate the 101st day of school, so they all dressed as dalmations.
> I love this too.  and now realize my vocabulary is limited. seriously, you must be the #1 mom of the class. lucky daughter. i saw your boy's baby blues. gorgeous. woo hoo a different word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheridee32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the outfits for taylor and her family the green is Taylors and the pink is little sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/sheridee47/DSCN1071.jpg
> 
> i am a fan of girly but a little edgy, and
> that green and black in right up our alley. great job. wish i possesed the skills to put together fabric choices like that.
> 
> and to people scared to rip jeans apart and embellish them.  its quite easy and not a big deal. I realzie it may depend on the brand you buy to rip apart but Ive never had a problem and I love doing embellished jeans ( in all my 1 and a half months as an embroidery machine owner:rotfl2:)
> and im totally gonna CASE heatherskiba's mickey parts jeans and do me some capris.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have a question about our patchwork twirl skirts.  Because they are for adults they have required a lot of charm squares.  The skirts are very weighted and I wanted them to poof just a little bit.

Would it be ok to put a layer of Tulle under the patchwork and then line the skirts?  Would it give them just a little bit of poof without being outrageous?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


I sure do know how much the pain of cancer infects everyone around along with the person.  I am sorry you are going through this.  It really sucks.


----------



## scouthawkk

billwendy said:


>



Great photo.  Those shirts are so cute!  Hope you had fun.  Monday was a bad day for me at work, so I wish I was at the Air & Space Museum.  That's one of my son's favorites, so we go several times a year.  But living a short Metro ride away makes that easier to do so often.

Jen


----------



## Granna4679

kelly1218 said:


> I went to my store....and none of the fleece was on sale....the associates had no idea what I was talking about



I can email the ad to you if you would like?  you can PM me your email address.  I went again yesterday and STILL on sale.  It is only the Blizzard Fleece (does not include the Anti-Pill fleece).



jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is really cute.  Great job!



dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning



Welcome!  And congrats on the new machine.  What a sweet DH to surprise you with that.  You will be sewing in no time.  Like PP said...try the patterns from Youcanmakethis.com (especially CarlaC patterns).  You will have no problem following those.   And ask any questions here that you may want to ask!  



billwendy said:


> And here is the gang at the Air and Space Museum - we had a great time! It was pretty empty with it being a monday and the threat of bad weather coming - I think that added to the fun of it!! The kids were so much fun - One of the museum people asked me if I was their mom because they followed me everywhere - lol.



Love the picture Wendy!  They are all so cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



So sorry about your mom.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Piper

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


 
I'm praying for your family.


----------



## cogero

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



Just wanted to say I am thinking or you and will keep your mom in my prayers.


----------



## VBAndrea

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well after being a lurker for a long long while and being AMAZED and totally inspired by all of your creations I'm jumping in.
> 
> I've been wanting to learn to sew for the longest time, a life long aspiration if you will, so I finally decided to sit down and just do it already. My parents got me a GC for my birthday and my mom told me I MUST use it on something I've really really wanted, something for me for once, so I went out and got the Brother CE5500.
> 
> My first project ever was a skirt & embellished shirt for our DD and I can't believe I pulled it off.
> 
> So thanks for inspiring me.  I'm also a member of the Big Give board and hope to be able to participate in one sometime soon.



WELCOME!!!!  I would love to see pics of your first creations (instructions are on the first page for getting photos on here).  And as for the Big Give -- even if you aren't comfortable sewing for that yet there are other things you can do for it.  I sew for it but now find myself picking up little trinkets to toss in pacakages when I see them.  It's addicting!



And lost my other quote, but I have to second that BLIZZARD FLEECE IS INDEED ON SALE AT JOANNE'S FOR $3 A YARD UNTIL FEB 5 -- and yes, it's Blizzard Fleece only, not antipill.


And why was I at Joanne's you might ask (or you might not) -- my dd informed me this morning that she wanted me to sew her a dress for the Chinese New Year celebration at school tomorrow.  She requested a dress with an appliqued dragon.  No such luck --  I do not applique dragons with less than 24 hours notice!  I found black fabric with red Chinese lettering and she'll get that in a wrap dress with a red tie.   And she had dare not complain about it the lack of a dragon.  Washer's beeping -- must get that fabric dried and cut b/f I have to get the kids from school.


----------



## jas0202

*Toadstool* - My prayers are with you.  Cancer is such an ugly disease.

I can't even say how many adorably wonderful things that have been posted lately.  I have been lurking since we got home from the trip and am finally coming out of my trance and getting back to sewing!

*Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!  
**I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.  
**What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
**Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
**What am I forgetting?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Why I love having a machine dedicated to a ruffler?  Because I took it out for the first use in many months and it ruffled perfect the first time!  Benita gave me her ruffler foot to put on a machine I no longer used.  Now it is set up and calibrated to ruffle.  That is all the machine is expected to do and it works perfect.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jas0202 said:


> *Toadstool* - My prayers are with you.  Cancer is such an ugly disease.
> 
> I can't even say how many adorably wonderful things that have been posted lately.  I have been lurking since we got home from the trip and am finally coming out of my trance and getting back to sewing!
> 
> *Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?


Congrats on the new machine.  Did you know that you are suppose to post a picture of the machine so we can all see?  

I think threads and stabilizers are all a personal choice.  I use prewound plastic bobbins.  I use tear away stabilizer and also sulky sticky and sulky water soly.  As you can see, I use different types of threads.  I do like the cones better.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Wendy, your adorable jeans inspired me to rip apart a pair of my daughter's to make a Vday outfit...What kind of stitch did you use to put them back together...I'm concerned about making it strong enough...also should I use a diff type needle? I can't wait to put them back together so I can share!


----------



## Granna4679

jas0202 said:


> *Toadstool* - My prayers are with you.  Cancer is such an ugly disease.
> 
> I can't even say how many adorably wonderful things that have been posted lately.  I have been lurking since we got home from the trip and am finally coming out of my trance and getting back to sewing!
> 
> *Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?



The things you will need are GOOD embroidery scissors (the kind that is curved on the end is my favorite).  I use Sulky tear away and the iron-on tear away.  I think it works best for me.  I buy it in the roll.  It is usally about $15 for the bigger roll @ JoAnn's but I always wait and use the 1/2 off coupons when I buy it.  I purchased the value bundle of thread from Marathon when I started last year.  I embroider A LOT and the only colors I have had to replace was white, black and red.  The mini cones last a very long time.  I think I got the value bundle of 50.  As for the bobbins, I also bought the plastic sided prewounds from Marathon.  I bought the whole LOT of them (I want to say there were 80 bobbins in the box...I may be wrong, it could be more).  I have had my machine a year and use it almost daily and still haven't used half of those.  And then, of course, you will have to buy whatever designs you want.  

Hope this helps.  If I think of anything else, I will let you know.

Happy sewing!!


----------



## jas0202

MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the new machine.  Did you know that you are suppose to post a picture of the machine so we can all see?
> 
> I think threads and stabilizers are all a personal choice.  I use prewound plastic bobbins.  I use tear away stabilizer and also sulky sticky and sulky water soly.  As you can see, I use different types of threads.  I do like the cones better.



Ha Ha!  I'll post it when she arrives.  I'm waiting to buy it until I can save enough money to purchase all the other stuff too.  I know once she's here I'll want to start sewing NOW so I'm pricing all of the other "stuff" to see how much longer I'll have to wait.    Hopefully not much longer!


----------



## weluvdizne

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



Praying for your family.  So sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## jas0202

Granna4679 said:


> The things you will need are GOOD embroidery scissors (the kind that is curved on the end is my favorite).  I use Sulky tear away and the iron-on tear away.  I think it works best for me.  I buy it in the roll.  It is usally about $15 for the bigger roll @ JoAnn's but I always wait and use the 1/2 off coupons when I buy it.  I purchased the value bundle of thread from Marathon when I started last year.  I embroider A LOT and the only colors I have had to replace was white, black and red.  The mini cones last a very long time.  I think I got the value bundle of 50.  As for the bobbins, I also bought the plastic sided prewounds from Marathon.  I bought the whole LOT of them (I want to say there were 80 bobbins in the box...I may be wrong, it could be more).  I have had my machine a year and use it almost daily and still haven't used half of those.  And then, of course, you will have to buy whatever designs you want.
> 
> Hope this helps.  If I think of anything else, I will let you know.
> 
> Happy sewing!!




That's great info...Thanks, Anita!
I was looking at the value bundle of thread too with the 50 most popular colors.  Do you find that most of your "disney girly" projects fall within those colors?
I saw that the prewounds from Marathon were type L...and on Amazon, I am almost sure that they were selling type M and saying it was compatible with the pe770...does anyone know for sure what type of bobbin it takes?
Editing to add one more question...I watched a tutorial online where the lady doing the applique used heat n bond lite on the back of her applique fabrics, then ironed in on the back side when done and out of the hoop to "set" the heat n bond and stick the fabrics all together.  I didn't think I remembered hearing about that step over here...do you all do that too?


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Why I love having a machine dedicated to a ruffler?  Because I took it out for the first use in many months and it ruffled perfect the first time!  Benita gave me her ruffler foot to put on a machine I no longer used.  Now it is set up and calibrated to ruffle.  That is all the machine is expected to do and it works perfect.




ooh I love your little set up there. I love your sewing machine too serious envy here.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> ooh I love your little set up there. I love your sewing machine too serious envy here.



You are so sweet!  I just realized it is a complete disaster but that is what happens when I sew.  I am nearly finished with the first twirl patchwork skirt.  Two more after that and a few shirts.  Nothing like waiting till the last minute

The machines are Brother 4000D sewing/embroidery, then the singer with a ruffler and then my workhorse Simplicity serger.


----------



## Granna4679

jas0202 said:


> That's great info...Thanks, Anita!
> I was looking at the value bundle of thread too with the 50 most popular colors.  Do you find that most of your "disney girly" projects fall within those colors?
> I saw that the prewounds from Marathon were type L...and on Amazon, I am almost sure that they were selling type M and saying it was compatible with the pe770...does anyone know for sure what type of bobbin it takes?
> Editing to add one more question...I watched a tutorial online where the lady doing the applique used heat n bond lite on the back of her applique fabrics, then ironed in on the back side when done and out of the hoop to "set" the heat n bond and stick the fabrics all together.  I didn't think I remembered hearing about that step over here...do you all do that too?



You are welcome.  Yes, I can do ALL of the disney girly projects (and then some) with the 50 most popular.  The only color I have bought other than what came in that set was magenta (purply pink), hot pink, and a deeper shade of red.  Then I bought extra of the black, white, and red.  

I use heat and bond ONLY when I am hand appliqueing on my regular machine.  I have never used it for anything I did on the embroidery machine.  You might want to buy some spray adhesive to use for the fabric but I don't even use that.  I just hold or pin the fabric in place until the tack down stitch is done.  I would think the heat and bond would be too gummy and would mess us your machine.  Just my 2 cents!~


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



OMG!! This is the best! I love it.  



dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning



Congrats!! Looking forward to seeing your projects. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is sick The monitor is all flickery and funny colors, it sewed ok, but I didn't want to risk it, so it went to the machine Dr.  Initial diagnosis is a bad screen, but fixing it is possible, though expensive.  No estimates yet, but I know to replace the entire machine is probably close to 4K, I looked at the new ones while waiting in the store, I think I can deal with a couple hundred in repairs after seeing that!  I still have a machine to use, so I'm able to sew, just no embroidery for now.  I feel bad about that with the new quickie Big Give, I would have made t-shirts for big boys willing to wear them!



This is why I don't want a combo machine. Hope the news isn't too bad. 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well after being a lurker for a long long while and being AMAZED and totally inspired by all of your creations I'm jumping in.
> 
> I've been wanting to learn to sew for the longest time, a life long aspiration if you will, so I finally decided to sit down and just do it already. My parents got me a GC for my birthday and my mom told me I MUST use it on something I've really really wanted, something for me for once, so I went out and got the Brother CE5500.
> 
> My first project ever was a skirt & embellished shirt for our DD and I can't believe I pulled it off.
> 
> So thanks for inspiring me.  I'm also a member of the Big Give board and hope to be able to participate in one sometime soon.



Do you have pictures of your skirt? Your going to have a great time sewing. 



jas0202 said:


> **Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?



WOO HOO!! When I got mine, I already had many of these things. But the first thing I did was get a 4X4 hoop (cheap off Ebay). I figured when I did a smaller design, I'd at least be saving on intercing. Or even be easier on the smaller shirts. I use it pretty often to. I'd recommend the little curved snips, and applique scissors. Both I got of Ebay for half the price of the stores. My first machine was picky on the type of bobbin thread I used. So I just stick with Janome or Brother. As for intfacing, I'd go to JoAnnes when they i 50%  off. They even have a value package. It's good to get started with until you learn what it is you like to use. Good luck with the machine.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

Today I hand appliqued a mickey head top to go with DD's skirt, and learned that I need to go slower and get better with my curves. It didn't turn out that badly for a first try. 

Then I made some easy fit pants for DS out of an old denim curtain, I feel like Maria Von Trapp  I added the cuff, I messed up the cuff somehow so I winged it a little but it still turned out cute. They are a touch short but he loves them. 

I'm having fun and I have to say my machine is SUPER easy to use. I love it. 

I'll try to post pics in a bit of my first projects.


----------



## juliesews

I have a dumb question.  I have been sewing forever but I guess I just never notice the disney fabric.  Where do y'all buy most of your fabrics?  I have seen tink and pooh at wal mart but y'all seem to have everyone!  Joanns, hancocks, online????  what is your best source.  I would love phineus and ferb.


----------



## Stubbzilla

Well, it's not the cutest Disney item, but I made it for our Disney trip. It's a babywearing jacket to go over my Ergo. I altered an old jacket.

With the "kid":





Without, the back closes up:





And then underneath for more warmth, I used an old fleece jacket that's wayyy to big. Fits ok when it goes over both of us, and all I had to do was cut a hole for the baby's head to peep through.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Stubbzilla said:


> Well, it's not the cutest Disney item, but I made it for our Disney trip. It's a babywearing jacket to go over my Ergo. I altered an old jacket.
> 
> With the "kid":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without, the back closes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then underneath for more warmth, I used an old fleece jacket that's wayyy to big. Fits ok when it goes over both of us, and all I had to do was cut a hole for the baby's head to peep through.



This is a Great idea and Excellent job.


----------



## miprender

gallafamily said:


> So, here are 2 more outfits I made recently.
> 
> I haven't done any appliques yet, so I stole this princess from a pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't disney related, but it was fun to make.


Cute



DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



I have the brother serger that only cost $200 from HSN and after being brave enough I attempted to thread it and it was not that bad as I thought.  My mom has the babylock one and she does love hers, but DH would freak if I had bought that one.




jeniamt said:


> Hey guys!  Here is what I sorta finished (need to adjust elastic around PP neck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how it turned out, she will wear it to Hoop De Doo Review.  She has cowboy boots to wear with it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is just too cute. When are you going back to Disney?



babynala said:


> Thanks for the link.  Question - when you hoop a t-shirt how do figure out where the middle of the t-shirt is?  I can get a hoop in the right spot but I always have trouble finding the center of a t-shirt.  Any suggestions?
> :


When I do tshirts I don't really hoop them. I use the 505 spray and stick it on to the stabilizer. My non scientific way of finding the center is I try to line it with the tag that is sewn in and then I will use the grid that comes with my hoop to double check that it is straight.



billwendy said:


> I just used the free version of stitch era. I just clicked the little letter button, picked my font and typed it all in - 1 line at a time so I could line it up the way I liked!! Easy peasy!!! But, thats about all I can do = haha!!!



Mine just came in. I printed the 200 page instructions from work. Hopefully I will be able to do some lettering with it.



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


 As someone already posted cancer does suck. 




jas0202 said:


> *I can't even say how many adorably wonderful things that have been posted lately.  I have been lurking since we got home from the trip and am finally coming out of my trance and getting back to sewing!
> 
> *Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?



Congrats on your new machine. I just bought some extra hoops that came in a variety of sizes for my machine which was about another $100   

As for the bobbin thread, I use the brother one that was posted a few pages back and wind the thread myself.

You will also need a topper if you are going to do towels. You just place a piece of it on top of your fabric and the embroidery design gets sewn into. I use the heat away one. It prevents your thread from getting swallowed by the fabric after a few washes.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Why I love having a machine dedicated to a ruffler?  Because I took it out for the first use in many months and it ruffled perfect the first time!  Benita gave me her ruffler foot to put on a machine I no longer used.  Now it is set up and calibrated to ruffle.  That is all the machine is expected to do and it works perfect.



I love your layout. 



juliesews said:


> I have a dumb question.  I have been sewing forever but I guess I just never notice the disney fabric.  Where do y'all buy most of your fabrics?  I have seen tink and pooh at wal mart but y'all seem to have everyone!  Joanns, hancocks, online????  what is your best source.  I would love phineus and ferb.


I have not seen any P&F fabric yet. But Joannes & Fabric.com have Disney fabric. Ebay sometimes will have hard to find Diney prints and I am lucky that I have a small little fabric store near me that also carries some Disney fabric.



Stubbzilla said:


> Well, it's not the cutest Disney item, but I made it for our Disney trip. It's a babywearing jacket to go over my Ergo. I altered an old jacket.
> 
> With the "kid":



Cute... and I love your "kid" he's adorable.


----------



## PurpleEars

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



I am sorry to hear about your mother's condition. Sending hugs  and saying prayers for your family and your mom.



Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well after being a lurker for a long long while and being AMAZED and totally inspired by all of your creations I'm jumping in.
> 
> I've been wanting to learn to sew for the longest time, a life long aspiration if you will, so I finally decided to sit down and just do it already. My parents got me a GC for my birthday and my mom told me I MUST use it on something I've really really wanted, something for me for once, so I went out and got the Brother CE5500.
> 
> My first project ever was a skirt & embellished shirt for our DD and I can't believe I pulled it off.
> 
> So thanks for inspiring me.  I'm also a member of the Big Give board and hope to be able to participate in one sometime soon.



I just want to say  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a question about our patchwork twirl skirts.  Because they are for adults they have required a lot of charm squares.  The skirts are very weighted and I wanted them to poof just a little bit.
> 
> Would it be ok to put a layer of Tulle under the patchwork and then line the skirts?  Would it give them just a little bit of poof without being outrageous?



In theory it sounds fine to me. I hope others who have done somthing similar for adults can chime in!



jas0202 said:


> *Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?



Congrats on saving enough money for the 770. I know it takes time and discipline to save up! I can't help you with the thread as I use other brands. I wind my own bobbins and I haven't had any problems with the Brother bobbin thread or Gutterman bobbin thread. Stabilizers - I usually use cut away on knits, tear away on woven, and water soluable ones on towels (both on top and under for towels). I used water soluable stabilizer for my signature quilt blocks since I didn't want to spend all day picking bits of tear away from the blocks. I get them in rolls because I can use less stabilizer by hooping creatively.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Why I love having a machine dedicated to a ruffler?  Because I took it out for the first use in many months and it ruffled perfect the first time!  Benita gave me her ruffler foot to put on a machine I no longer used.  Now it is set up and calibrated to ruffle.  That is all the machine is expected to do and it works perfect.



Wow. Nice sewing space!



jas0202 said:


> Editing to add one more question...I watched a tutorial online where the lady doing the applique used heat n bond lite on the back of her applique fabrics, then ironed in on the back side when done and out of the hoop to "set" the heat n bond and stick the fabrics all together.  I didn't think I remembered hearing about that step over here...do you all do that too?



I am pretty sure I am the odd one here. I actually trace my applique pieces on the back of fusible web (paper side). I then fuse the web with the paper to the applique fabric, peel the paper off, line the applique to the outline (already sewn), iron the applique on, put the hoop back onto the arm and let it finish the satin stitch. I usually just skip the tack down stitch since the applique is fused on. I do not take the item out of the hoop when I iron on the applique - travel irons are great for that. I haven't experienced any problems with my embroidery needle getting gummed up. In fact, I think I used the same needle for over 30 Mickey heads and it is still going strong.



juliesews said:


> I have a dumb question.  I have been sewing forever but I guess I just never notice the disney fabric.  Where do y'all buy most of your fabrics?  I have seen tink and pooh at wal mart but y'all seem to have everyone!  Joanns, hancocks, online????  what is your best source.  I would love phineus and ferb.



I get polka dots from Joanns. I have purchased Disney fabric from Joanns in the past but I am now getting them from a Canadian fabric chain store.



Stubbzilla said:


> Well, it's not the cutest Disney item, but I made it for our Disney trip. It's a babywearing jacket to go over my Ergo. I altered an old jacket.
> 
> With the "kid":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without, the back closes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then underneath for more warmth, I used an old fleece jacket that's wayyy to big. Fits ok when it goes over both of us, and all I had to do was cut a hole for the baby's head to peep through.



Neat idea!


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


Praying!


----------



## mommy2mrb

*Toadstool* will keep your mom in our prayers too!


----------



## teresajoy

dizneychik said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to this thread and have been reading it for about 2 weeks and still can not catch up! I am not a seamstress but learned tidbits from my great grandmother when she was alive and thought I would start trying to re-learn all that she taught me (Its been 10 years since she passed).
> 
> I told my DH that I wanted the Brother Machine. Well, I received an early Birthday Present, probably the best gift i have ever gotten for my bday! The door bell rang at 12:30 and it was UPS with my Brother Machine!
> DH wanted to surprise me with it and boy did he ever! So, I just wanted to share with all of you what he got for me and to Thank you all who are so talented and have inspired me to learn your craft!
> 
> So now I am going back to page ONE and see what all I need to do. Oh and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet since DD7 needed to study for a Science test.
> 
> p.s. I hope you all do not mind if I have a ton of questions to ask as I'm learning



 and congratulations!!!! We need some pictures! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My embroidery machine is sick The monitor is all flickery and funny colors, it sewed ok, but I didn't want to risk it, so it went to the machine Dr.  Initial diagnosis is a bad screen, but fixing it is possible, though expensive.  No estimates yet, but I know to replace the entire machine is probably close to 4K, I looked at the new ones while waiting in the store, I think I can deal with a couple hundred in repairs after seeing that!  I still have a machine to use, so I'm able to sew, just no embroidery for now.  I feel bad about that with the new quickie Big Give, I would have made t-shirts for big boys willing to wear them!



Oh no!! I hope they can fix it quick! I know the touch screen went out on Heather's Viking awhile back. They got it fixed for her pretty quickly. I'm thinking it didn't cost her too much either. I hope yours is a fast fix too! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> it wasn't until I had done several shirts that someone told me it was hard.



  I think it's best if you don't know what other people think is hard!!! I sewed with satin and silks for years before someone told me they were hard! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> The weather is crazy, isn't it Teresa?  The wind here sounds awful!  I wish my DH didn't have to go out on the roads tomorrow to "protect and serve".  No snow days for him!  When is Heather supposed to fly home?  Will she be able to get home?



It sure was howling here last night!! And there was an icy rain type thing coming down! 

Brian didn't have to go to work, but he shoveled the driveway, then went ice fishing! 

Heather is coming home on Saturday through GR. I don't think she will have too much problem by then. I hope! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.



Kira, I'm so sorry.  We will be praying for her and for you. Cancer is evil. 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well after being a lurker for a long long while and being AMAZED and totally inspired by all of your creations I'm jumping in.
> 
> I've been wanting to learn to sew for the longest time, a life long aspiration if you will, so I finally decided to sit down and just do it already. My parents got me a GC for my birthday and my mom told me I MUST use it on something I've really really wanted, something for me for once, so I went out and got the Brother CE5500.
> 
> My first project ever was a skirt & embellished shirt for our DD and I can't believe I pulled it off.
> 
> So thanks for inspiring me.I'm also a member of the Big Give board and hope to be able to participate in one sometime soon.



Yay!!!!!!!! How exciting! We need pictures! 



kelly1218 said:


> Cancer sucks    I really hope she has some good results.



I'll agree to that!!!  Cancer just makes me mad! 



VBAndrea said:


> And why was I at Joanne's you might ask (or you might not) -- my dd informed me this morning that she wanted me to sew her a dress for the Chinese New Year celebration at school tomorrow.  She requested a dress with an appliqued dragon.  No such luck --  I do not applique dragons with less than 24 hours notice!  I found black fabric with red Chinese lettering and she'll get that in a wrap dress with a red tie.   And she had dare not complain about it the lack of a dragon.  Washer's beeping -- must get that fabric dried and cut b/f I have to get the kids from school.



Why yes, I did ask myself that! You are a very nice Mom to sew up a dress with such little notice! 



jas0202 said:


> *Good News!  I've gotten enough saved to get my PE770!*
> Here's where I need your help.  Can you make recommendations on the "other stuff" I should save for before purchasing?  I hate to buy the machine and then not have enough money to buy the extras and not be able to start sewing!!!
> **I know that people recommend marathon thread...are the mini cones going to last me for a while, or should I buy the king size?  I see they have the value bundles.
> **What about bobbins.  I know people recommend prewounds...do you get those off the marathon site too?  There are so many different kinds!  What about Polystar?  I saw those on amazon for a decent price.
> **Stabilizers?  Cut away - Tear away?  On the roll or in precut sheets?
> **What am I forgetting?



I like the cut away stabalizer, but it's really a matter of what works best for you! You really need some little curved scissors though. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Why I love having a machine dedicated to a ruffler?  Because I took it out for the first use in many months and it ruffled perfect the first time!  Benita gave me her ruffler foot to put on a machine I no longer used.  Now it is set up and calibrated to ruffle.  That is all the machine is expected to do and it works perfect.



I like your sewing area!  Isn't Benita a sweetheart! 



jas0202 said:


> That's great info...Thanks, Anita!
> I was looking at the value bundle of thread too with the 50 most popular colors.  Do you find that most of your "disney girly" projects fall within those colors?
> I saw that the prewounds from Marathon were type L...and on Amazon, I am almost sure that they were selling type M and saying it was compatible with the pe770...does anyone know for sure what type of bobbin it takes?
> Editing to add one more question...I watched a tutorial online where the lady doing the applique used heat n bond lite on the back of her applique fabrics, then ironed in on the back side when done and out of the hoop to "set" the heat n bond and stick the fabrics all together.  I didn't think I remembered hearing about that step over here...do you all do that too?



Marathon will let you pick other colors for the 50 pack too. Heather does that. She either called them or emailed them to do it. I'm thinking she called. 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
> 
> Today I hand appliqued a mickey head top to go with DD's skirt, and learned that I need to go slower and get better with my curves. It didn't turn out that badly for a first try.
> 
> Then I made some easy fit pants for DS out of an old denim curtain, I feel like Maria Von Trapp  I added the cuff, I messed up the cuff somehow so I winged it a little but it still turned out cute. They are a touch short but he loves them.
> 
> I'm having fun and I have to say my machine is SUPER easy to use. I love it.
> I'll try to post pics in a bit of my first projects.



We need pictures please. 



Stubbzilla said:


> Well, it's not the cutest Disney item, but I made it for our Disney trip. It's a babywearing jacket to go over my Ergo. I altered an old jacket.
> 
> With the "kid":




That is really neat!! And, what a cute little baby!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

What would make the the thread continuously break? I have an Innovis 1500D and my thread is breaking all the time! I cleaned out the bobbin case, changed needle, rethreaded, etc... I am about to pull my hair out. Any ideas? Or am I going to have to take it in to be checked out?


----------



## NiniMorris

MyDisneyTrio said:


> What would make the the thread continuously break? I have an Innovis 1500D and my thread is breaking all the time! I cleaned out the bobbin case, changed needle, rethreaded, etc... I am about to pull my hair out. Any ideas? Or am I going to have to take it in to be checked out?



Speaking as a self admitted Thread Snob....if you have done all those things and it is still breaking, your thread might be dried out.  

Thread does not have an unlimited shelf life.  Sunlight and dust shorten it life even more.  There is a silicon spray you can get (a little pricey for my tastes) and spray it on the thread, let it soak in (only takes a couple of minutes) and then the thread will behave a bit more.

Unfortunately, when you buy thread at any store, there is no guarantee how long that thread has been around.  Even if there id s quick turn around on the thread, it could be from a box that got hidden in the back.... (see I told you I was a thread snob!) I buy 99% of my thread directly from the manufacturer.  That way, if there is a problem with the thread they are quick to help you with the problem...


I have a beautiful spool of variegated turquoise quilting machine thread that I bought from a local quilt shop....can't use it no matter how I baby the machine.  I keep it as a "reminder".

You didn't say you checked the tension...that is another reason you might have thread breaks.  If the thread is shredding, it almost always due to either a bur or a bad needle...


Sorry...probably way more information than you wanted!

Nini


----------



## rtruba

juliesews said:


> I have a dumb question.  I have been sewing forever but I guess I just never notice the disney fabric.  Where do y'all buy most of your fabrics?  I have seen tink and pooh at wal mart but y'all seem to have everyone!  Joanns, hancocks, online????  what is your best source.  I would love phineus and ferb.



If you have a Walmart with a fabic dept still or Hobby Lobby. They usually carry different fabrics than Joanns. Good Luck.


----------



## miprender

MyDisneyTrio said:


> What would make the the thread continuously break? I have an Innovis 1500D and my thread is breaking all the time! I cleaned out the bobbin case, changed needle, rethreaded, etc... I am about to pull my hair out. Any ideas? Or am I going to have to take it in to be checked out?



What thread are you using? Some of us (including me) had bad luck with the Coats & Clark thread.  or as Nini mentioned maybe your tension is off.


----------



## ms_mckenna

*Toadstool* said:


> Hey everyone! I just caught up on the thread. I was sooo behind. Anxiously awaiting my hubby to come home. I miss him so much for those 2 weeks he is gone. I've noticed I miss him so much more lately. I think it is because my mom is sick and I am so emotional. Please pray for my mom. She has colon cancer that has spread to her lungs, kidneys, and liver. She just finished her 4th round of chemo and is getting really sick. We find out on Monday if the chemo is working. She is going to MD Anderson on Sunday for scans and will have results on Monday. This feels like a dream I am waiting to wake up from. I know I posted about this before.. but really this feels like it is consuming my whole life. Sometimes it is all I can think about.


Hugs hun saying prayers as always. 



NiniMorris said:


> Speaking as a self admitted Thread Snob....if you have done all those things and it is still breaking, your thread might be dried out.
> 
> Thread does not have an unlimited shelf life.  Sunlight and dust shorten it life even more.  There is a silicon spray you can get (a little pricey for my tastes) and spray it on the thread, let it soak in (only takes a couple of minutes) and then the thread will behave a bit more.
> 
> Unfortunately, when you buy thread at any store, there is no guarantee how long that thread has been around.  Even if there id s quick turn around on the thread, it could be from a box that got hidden in the back.... (see I told you I was a thread snob!) I buy 99% of my thread directly from the manufacturer.  That way, if there is a problem with the thread they are quick to help you with the problem...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spool of variegated turquoise quilting machine thread that I bought from a local quilt shop....can't use it no matter how I baby the machine.  I keep it as a "reminder".
> 
> You didn't say you checked the tension...that is another reason you might have thread breaks.  If the thread is shredding, it almost always due to either a bur or a bad needle...
> 
> 
> Sorry...probably way more information than you wanted!
> 
> Nini


Thank you for posting I did not know about the shelf life. Good to know! Do you just buy from the websites? 



miprender said:


> What thread are you using? Some of us (including me) had bad luck with the Coats & Clark thread.  or as Nini mentioned maybe your tension is off.


I am going to second Coats and Clark. Funny thing is I can buy it from HL and be fine but if I buy it from Walmart I am breaking thread every time.

I lost my quote of yoda baby but very cool! 

I have gotten a whopping nothing accomplished as far as sewing this week. I need to get in gear because I still have a lot to do. Including a big give that I have not even started. Oy. Oh and completely off topic but I am super excited. I know my FB friends are already sick of hearing about it but EE was picked as a model for Servane Barrau Designs new fall line. We will be going to Houston in March for the shoot. It is her first shoot so should be interesting lol.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I am pretty sure I am the odd one here. I actually trace my applique pieces on the back of fusible web (paper side). I then fuse the web with the paper to the applique fabric, peel the paper off, line the applique to the outline (already sewn), iron the applique on, put the hoop back onto the arm and let it finish the satin stitch. I usually just skip the tack down stitch since the applique is fused on. I do not take the item out of the hoop when I iron on the applique - travel irons are great for that. I haven't experienced any problems with my embroidery needle getting gummed up. In fact, I think I used the same needle for over 30 Mickey heads and it is still going strong.



I'm not sure if I'm understanding this correctly, so let me reword what I THINK you're saying and you can say "yeah or nay."

If, for instance, I wanted to do a quilt with lots of the same size Mickey heads (I have heathersue's Mickey ), can I make a pattern of the Mickey head, then cut out 50 Mickey heads from the pattern, let my embroidery machine do the outline stitch, then take the hoop off and use the travel iron to iron on Mickey?

It's 57° in my basement where my machines are so I haven't been down there too much lately.  My husband says to bring a space heater down, but I hate to heat the entire basement for my little sewing corner.  I'm heading to WDW on Sunday. . . it better be warm there!


----------



## NiniMorris

ENABLER ALERT!!!


In case you didn't see...There are three separate 15% off codes at YCMT.
Use SewClothing for 15% off items in the Clothing Creation category
Use SewHomeDecor for 15% off items in the Home Decor category
Use SewValentines for 15% off items in the Handbags category


Now...I was not a happy camper when WalMart stopped selling fabric by the yard.  However, when they get a new shipment in, all the hanging 2 yard cuts of fabric gets marked down....so I just spent $25 and got 28 yards of fabric!  A two yard cut of fabric is less than the cost of their fat quarters!

This is the third time I have been able to do this...but the problem is there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to when it happens.  Since there is no dedicated 'fabric' person, the computer decides when they need a new shipment and how much.  (unfortunately, this new way of selling fabric is costing them money, so my local manager said they may be discontinuing the selling of fabric...)


Just in the sharing mood today!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!






Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:





And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.






And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):





Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.



Andrea - that is very pretty.  I love the fabric too.  

QUESTION:  A few days ago, someone posted an embroidery design of Mickey sitting in a director chair on FB.  Does anyone know who posted that or was I dreaming?  I really would like to find it.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I haven't gotten to sewing anything today but I am going to take advantage of that YCMT coupon code, thanks for posting. 

From my first couple of projects I've learned that I am a standing sewer, I've tried sitting to sew but I can't do it. Is this weird? Maybe I need a higher chair or something? My thigh muscles are getting a good workout though. 

One question, what type of thread do you use to do applique with your sewing machine? I used 100% plain polyester for the shirt I did for DD but it doesn't look nice and silky shiny like I would like. Should I try a different kind?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I am using Floriani that I got from the quilt shop I bought my machine from. It is breaking while sewing with guterman thread too. I've never had this problem, I have never touched the tension and it always did great. I am going to take it in and see if they can tell me what's going on. It also started nesting up a lot on me, I think somethings wrong and it's still under warranty so it won't cost anything for them to look at it. Hoping I can get a loaner machine because I have orders to get out! Ack!





NiniMorris said:


> Speaking as a self admitted Thread Snob....if you have done all those things and it is still breaking, your thread might be dried out.
> 
> Thread does not have an unlimited shelf life.  Sunlight and dust shorten it life even more.  There is a silicon spray you can get (a little pricey for my tastes) and spray it on the thread, let it soak in (only takes a couple of minutes) and then the thread will behave a bit more.
> 
> Unfortunately, when you buy thread at any store, there is no guarantee how long that thread has been around.  Even if there id s quick turn around on the thread, it could be from a box that got hidden in the back.... (see I told you I was a thread snob!) I buy 99% of my thread directly from the manufacturer.  That way, if there is a problem with the thread they are quick to help you with the problem...
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful spool of variegated turquoise quilting machine thread that I bought from a local quilt shop....can't use it no matter how I baby the machine.  I keep it as a "reminder".
> 
> You didn't say you checked the tension...that is another reason you might have thread breaks.  If the thread is shredding, it almost always due to either a bur or a bad needle...
> 
> 
> Sorry...probably way more information than you wanted!
> 
> Nini


----------



## Adi12982

DMGeurts said:


> OK everyone...
> DH and I were out and about today...
> He talked me into going to the sewing machine store...
> We checked out sergers...
> I've been interested in getting one (but absolutely no reason to justify it)...
> 
> 
> So the lady was trying to sell me a Babylock Imagine:  http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> We are talking sticker shock of $1500!     Ouch... we don't do payment plans... we don't finance... we pay cash... that's a lot of money!  BUT... (and that's a big but) I'd consider saving for it, if it really is as great as she said it was.
> 
> The shop has been open for years... I'd get free lessons on it forever (which I really need)...
> 
> Does anyone recommend this one?  Is there another one that's simple to use that would be less expensive?
> 
> Educate me on sergers pretty please....



I am loving my singer pro finish I got at JoAnn's (on sale) for $200.  I haven't tried the rolled hem yet - but I am loving the overlock.  I was amazed at how quickly some easy fits came together the other day with professionally finished edges/seams,


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):



What can I say other than


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.


I just love that dress and remember reading about the surprise outfit needed for school.  We have the same fabric and love it for epcot.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.



Love these. The portrait peasant is in my pile of patterns to try. Once I finish Khelsey's Give I think I will move onto that for DD


----------



## Granna4679

I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stubbzilla

That Minnie dress is SO cute. I love the colors, the applique, and the ruffles in the back.


----------



## tmh0206

Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!





you certianly have outdone your self AGAIN!!! I always love what you create! great job once again!


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


>



Very cute!  I have a ruffle question.  I am working on my first Vida now.  Are your ruffles curved with the bottom or straight with the top?  It looks straight but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:



Lovely creations and your little girl is so precious, truly a little China doll!



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



Fabulous as always Anita


----------



## haleyknits

Hi, I'm new here. I've been checking out this thread for a couple days getting ideas. You all do such beautiful work! I have been working on some dresses for dd for our June trip. It is so much fun.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


>



This dress is just wonderful


----------



## tmh0206

haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've been checking out this thread for a couple days getting ideas. You all do such beautiful work! I have been working on some dresses for dd for our June trip. It is so much fun.



Hi, welcome to the group! can't wait to see what you make...be sure to post pics!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I must have put word on it because right in the middle of ruffling my ruffler has started to jam after just a few stitches.

I went and cleaned out the bobbin.  Got out the instructions for deruffling the ruffler, started from scratch and yet it still bird nests on the bottom to the point of making the machine stop.

I have adjusted the top tension and stitch lenght.  

HELP.  I only have one skirt done and can't ruffle by hand.


----------



## ncmomof2

haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've been checking out this thread for a couple days getting ideas. You all do such beautiful work! I have been working on some dresses for dd for our June trip. It is so much fun.



Welcome!  Make sure you post pictures!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I must have put word on it because right in the middle of ruffling my ruffler has started to jam after just a few stitches.
> 
> I went and cleaned out the bobbin.  Got out the instructions for deruffling the ruffler, started from scratch and yet it still bird nests on the bottom to the point of making the machine stop.
> 
> I have adjusted the top tension and stitch lenght.
> 
> HELP.  I only have one skirt done and can't ruffle by hand.




My only thought is check your needle.  It might have gotten bent when it got jammed.


----------



## SallyfromDE

juliesews said:


> I have a dumb question.  I have been sewing forever but I guess I just never notice the disney fabric.  Where do y'all buy most of your fabrics?  I have seen tink and pooh at wal mart but y'all seem to have everyone!  Joanns, hancocks, online????  what is your best source.  I would love phineus and ferb.



I haven't seen P&F, but there are some Japanese companies that make some different fabrics and you can usually find them on Ebay. Some are not a great quality. Sometimes I use sheets. I pick up a yard or 2 when I see it in JoAnnes and Walmart. If I don't have a project in mind, I just put it away. I figure if I don't use it, I'll ebay it. I was watching a couple of yards of Mulan awhile back, it went for about $300. But that is rare. I do alot of shopping from Ebay and Etsy.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I've wondered about Japanese fabrics too...I have a hard time buying online because I like to feel up my fabric before I buy it.  I'd hate to get stuck with fabric that washes poorly or is so thin that it's see through.  Some of the fabrics go for so much on Etsy and Ebay, I just wonder if they are worth it.  If someone knows of a reputable dealer, I'd love a PM.


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> I haven't seen P&F, but there are some Japanese companies that make some different fabrics and you can usually find them on Ebay. Some are not a great quality. Sometimes I use sheets. I pick up a yard or 2 when I see it in JoAnnes and Walmart. If I don't have a project in mind, I just put it away. I figure if I don't use it, I'll ebay it. I was watching a couple of yards of Mulan awhile back, it went for about $300. But that is rare. I do alot of shopping from Ebay and Etsy.



By P&F do you mean princess and the frog?  I am pretty sure I just saw some at Walmart today, and I think Hancock Fabrics had some too.


----------



## VanessasMom

Granna4675-my dd is drooling over your gorgeous Minnie dress!

Is there somewhere I can buy Disney appliqué designs for my embroidery machine?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have switched the ruffler to my brother 4000D and it is fine again

Therefore, I conclude it is the machine itself that is causing the problem.  I hear a little hang up in it but it is not a machine worth fixing.

I also just dragged out my other singer that is computerized.  I think I will try it on this machine.


----------



## tmh0206

froggy33 said:


> By P&F do you mean princess and the frog?  I am pretty sure I just saw some at Walmart today, and I think Hancock Fabrics had some too.



I was thinking P&F maybe meant Phineus & Ferb?


----------



## kelly1218

Granna4679 said:


>



you do that by hand??  I'm so jealous. 
And I am so in love with that dress.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of them compliments on the Minnie Vida.  I had fun doing this one.  I really like animated characters the best.



ncmomof2 said:


> Very cute!  I have a ruffle question.  I am working on my first Vida now.  Are your ruffles curved with the bottom or straight with the top?  It looks straight but I wanted to make sure.



I start at the bottom with the ruffles and curve them with the curve of the dress but as I go up, i make it a little straighter on each ruffle so by the time I get to the top, the top one will be straight with the bodice seam.  Does that make sense?



VanessasMom said:


> Granna4675-my dd is drooling over your gorgeous Minnie dress!
> 
> Is there somewhere I can buy Disney appliqué designs for my embroidery machine?



Heathersue (etsy) has all kinds of Disney applique's and she is the BEST!  She is one of the Disboutiquers here.  She is on vacation until the 6th, I believe but check her out after that.  Other that that bowsandclothes.com has lots of Disney appliques too.

Kelly - yes, that is by hand!  I did hand appliqueing LONG before I had an embroidery machine.  I love my machine but also love the creativity in doing the hand applique myself.


----------



## ncmomof2

Granna4679 said:


> I start at the bottom with the ruffles and curve them with the curve of the dress but as I go up, i make it a little straighter on each ruffle so by the time I get to the top, the top one will be straight with the bodice seam.  Does that make sense?



Makes sense!  Thanks!  I hope mine will be done to post tonight.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> I've wondered about Japanese fabrics too...I have a hard time buying online because I like to feel up my fabric before I buy it.  I'd hate to get stuck with fabric that washes poorly or is so thin that it's see through.  Some of the fabrics go for so much on Etsy and Ebay, I just wonder if they are worth it.  If someone knows of a reputable dealer, I'd love a PM.



Ditto on that...for both the feeling up (though that sounds sort of naughty!) and wanting a PM for reputable dealers.  I decided to make a patchwork twirl out of as many Disney fabrics as I can come up with, and bought my first towards that today. I'm going to run out of places to look before I get as many as I'd like locally.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I can't post pictures yet so I can't quote with the pics but Granna Oh my I LOVE that dress  you're amazing. 

It's going to take me years to be able to do the dress alone I bet. Something to aspire to.


----------



## weluvdizne

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ditto on that...for both the feeling up (though that sounds sort of naughty!) and wanting a PM for reputable dealers.  I decided to make a patchwork twirl out of as many Disney fabrics as I can come up with, and bought my first towards that today. I'm going to run out of places to look before I get as many as I'd like locally.




I'd be willing to send you some fabric, if I have any that are different from what you find.  Let me know what you have and I'll check the stash to see what else I have.  How big do you want the pieces to be?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



That is so cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ditto on that...for both the feeling up (though that sounds sort of naughty!) and wanting a PM for reputable dealers.  I decided to make a patchwork twirl out of as many Disney fabrics as I can come up with, and bought my first towards that today. I'm going to run out of places to look before I get as many as I'd like locally.



Nancy,
I am just working on skirt two of three and have extra charm squares cut.  More than happy to send you some if I have any left over.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!


Wow, I am just amazed at all the ruffles you ladies do. This is no exception.  Super job on the dress and all those ruffles.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least  




From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited. 




twirling




Then the back.


----------



## cogero

ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



this is just gorgeous


----------



## ms_mckenna

VBAndrea said:


> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.


I adore her Jasmine hair! 
The wrap is beautiful! I love the fabric! 



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!


The colors are perfect!!! Beautiful.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> I just used the free version of stitch era. I just clicked the little letter button, picked my font and typed it all in - 1 line at a time so I could line it up the way I liked!! Easy peasy!!! But, thats about all I can do = haha!!!


Thanks!  I have tried downloading that program before and it has never done it successfully.  Maybe I'll have to give it a whirl again.


ms_mckenna said:


> .



This is so pretty!!!!
I have been wanting to try that pattern.  How was it?  Is it pretty easy to use?  I am waiting for warmer weather here in MI though b/c I am not sure how that dress would look with a shirt underneath it.


----------



## PurpleEars

ms_mckenna said:


> Oh and completely off topic but I am super excited. I know my FB friends are already sick of hearing about it but EE was picked as a model for Servane Barrau Designs new fall line. We will be going to Houston in March for the shoot. It is her first shoot so should be interesting lol.



Congrats. I am sure she will be a super cute model!



aboveH20 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm understanding this correctly, so let me reword what I THINK you're saying and you can say "yeah or nay."
> 
> If, for instance, I wanted to do a quilt with lots of the same size Mickey heads (I have heathersue's Mickey ), can I make a pattern of the Mickey head, then cut out 50 Mickey heads from the pattern, let my embroidery machine do the outline stitch, then take the hoop off and use the travel iron to iron on Mickey?
> 
> It's 57° in my basement where my machines are so I haven't been down there too much lately.  My husband says to bring a space heater down, but I hate to heat the entire basement for my little sewing corner.  I'm heading to WDW on Sunday. . . it better be warm there!



Ok, I have to confess I was on the phone when I typed that up last night, so I probably wasn't as clear I should have been. You can just make one pattern piece (probably by doing just the outline stitch on a scrap piece of material), flip it upside down, and trace the outline on a piece of paper. Use that piece of paper as your template for the fusible web. Fuse the web (with the paper backing still on!) to the Mickey head fabric, cut the pieces out. I then let my machine do the outline, take the hoop off the machine (but leaving the material in the hoop - otherwise I will never get them back in the same spot!), line up the applique piece, and fuse the applique to the material in the hoop (that's why I use a travel iron - my iron fits perfectly into my 4x4 hoop). After that, I put the hoop back onto the machine and let it do the satin stitch. With this method, I don't need to worry about trimming the material close to the tack down stitch. I have to say I didn't realize the more common method until I started reading here.



VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday's project.  I happened to mention to the kids yesterday morning that upon getting dressed tomorrow (which is now today) to remind me to have them wear red for their Chinese New Year's party at school.  DD didn't like that idea -- she wanted a red dress made by me with an appliqued dragon.  As I mentioned in an earlier post you had darn well give me more than 24 hours notice for an appliqued dress (I only hand applique).  Joann's only had a few Asian prints but I loved this one.  It was on sale for $7.50/yd and my pattern required 2 3/4 yards!  I bought two and it worked perfectly even with the directional print (and I hope I made the dress with the print in the right direction -- I'm not Chinese so I have no clue!).  And then dh had the nerve to ask me if I was certain it was Chinese font and not Japanese.  Ugh!  Anyway, it's beautiful, high quality fabric and I loved working with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):



Beautiful outfits. I can read a little bit of Chinese so I can tell you a) it was Chinese font - though as far as I can tell they are not anything meaningful, just random characters (the three characters I recognized on the front were courtesy, good, and me), and b) you had the correct orientation.



Twice_as_Nice said:


> From my first couple of projects I've learned that I am a standing sewer, I've tried sitting to sew but I can't do it. Is this weird? Maybe I need a higher chair or something? My thigh muscles are getting a good workout though.
> 
> One question, what type of thread do you use to do applique with your sewing machine? I used 100% plain polyester for the shirt I did for DD but it doesn't look nice and silky shiny like I would like. Should I try a different kind?



Were do you put your sewing machine? I am trying to figure out what makes it uncomfortable for you to sew seated. I have done standing sewing before when I was doing something on the fly, but the stability of being seated is important when you are trying to do accurate work.

I think you'll need machine embroidery thread to get the shiny look.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!



haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've been checking out this thread for a couple days getting ideas. You all do such beautiful work! I have been working on some dresses for dd for our June trip. It is so much fun.



I just want to say welcome! Please share pictures of your work!



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



Cute cute cute!


----------



## ms_mckenna

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  I have tried downloading that program before and it has never done it successfully.  Maybe I'll have to give it a whirl again.
> 
> 
> This is so pretty!!!!
> I have been wanting to try that pattern.  How was it?  Is it pretty easy to use?  I am waiting for warmer weather here in MI though b/c I am not sure how that dress would look with a shirt underneath it.


Thank you. Have you bought it and looked at it yet lol.  I thought it was me but someone else that has bought the pattern agrees with me it is just all over the place. I am a fairly new sewer so there were a few times I was like why did she do that like that? Or what is she meaning? I figured it out though and if I can figure it out ANYONE can. It took me looking at pictures of the dress samples to figure out the bottom strip on the skirt. I bought it from Etsy and she did say if I had any issues to email her but I am to impatient to do things like that lol. We will most definitely be making it again.



PurpleEars said:


> Congrats. I am sure she will be a super cute model!
> 
> Cute cute cute!


Thank you on both!


----------



## miprender

ms_mckenna said:


> I have gotten a whopping nothing accomplished as far as sewing this week. I need to get in gear because I still have a lot to do. Including a big give that I have not even started. Oy. Oh and completely off topic but I am super excited. I know my FB friends are already sick of hearing about it but EE was picked as a model for Servane Barrau Designs new fall line. We will be going to Houston in March for the shoot. It is her first shoot so should be interesting lol.







VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.



Those came out great



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



Just beautiful



haleyknits said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I've been checking out this thread for a couple days getting ideas. You all do such beautiful work! I have been working on some dresses for dd for our June trip. It is so much fun.






ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.


Look how happy she looks wearing it


----------



## weluvdizne

ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



This is absolutely gorgeous, just like everything else you have been making lately.  Those are some lucky kiddos!  I love looking at your pictures, but it gives me mixed emotions.  I am a beginner sewer as well.  You make me feel like I should just try it, because even a beginner can do it, but at the same time, I am nervous that my attempts won't be anywhere near as good as your creations.  


I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".


----------



## ms_mckenna

miprender said:


> Look how happy she looks wearing it


Yep she loves it so that makes me happy. 



weluvdizne said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, just like everything else you have been making lately.  Those are some lucky kiddos!  I love looking at your pictures, but it gives me mixed emotions.  I am a beginner sewer as well.  You make me feel like I should just try it, because even a beginner can do it, but at the same time, I am nervous that my attempts won't be anywhere near as good as your creations.
> 
> 
> I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".


You are so sweet. And you CAN do it! Honestly what is the worst thing that could happen? It might turn out bad? Oh well you will learn a ton from the bad. Usually more than you learn from what comes out well! I did go up the CarlaC ladder before I ever considered moving on to another pattern. I PROMISE you can do it!


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone here made the Phoebe's Jumper from YCMT?  My DIL wants to make this for my GD's Easter dress...the one we tried last year was not so easy and she grew very frustrated with it...so much so that she deleted the pattern from her computer!  

She has asked me my opinion, but I don't think I have ever seen it before...so I am clueless (no comment fromt he Peanut Gallery on that one!  LOL)


Thanks in advance!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!





Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????

Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?


----------



## mommy2mrb

gotta say----- LOVE the Safari Minnie dress,the pink twirling dress and the Chinese dress ---- they are all SO DANG CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 you all are such amazing at sewing!!


----------



## billwendy

oK - so I got my jumbo hoop and I have no idea how to use it?????? Anyone???????


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



cute outfit Wendy!!

I don't know what we are doing for Superbowl, haven't heard anything brom my DB about it happening or not, we might just stay home and eat our "junky" food like always!  

I don't know how to spell it either ---


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks again everyone for the sweet comments on the Minnie safari dress.  
Taking a break from ruffles for a few days.  That is 2 feliz's and 2 vidas with butt ruffles all in a row.  I absolutely love the ruffles on those 2 patterns though.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Makes sense!  Thanks!  I hope mine will be done to post tonight.



Good...I am glad I made sense  (because usually I don't)
I can't wait to see your dress.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_
> Then the back.



I love, love, love this dress.  That toile has always been a favorite of mine and it looks sooooo pretty on this little EE of yours!  BTW....congrats on the photo shoot deal.  Can't wait to see the pictures!  



weluvdizne said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, just like everything else you have been making lately.  Those are some lucky kiddos!  I love looking at your pictures, but it gives me mixed emotions.  I am a beginner sewer as well.  You make me feel like I should just try it, because even a beginner can do it, but at the same time, I am nervous that my attempts won't be anywhere near as good as your creations.
> 
> 
> I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".



Sorry about your surgeries.  That couldn't be easy with a 10 week old 
I hope you are doing better.  Good luck with your sewing projects but hey...if they don't get done, you will still have a great time!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



Wendy - that is too cute!  No superbowl party here.  Our church is having a huge party but we are not football fans by any stretch so we will probably just stay home.  

I bought the Rosetta pattern but haven't made it yet.  My DD's both want one...just trying to find time to squeeze it in.  Can't wait to see yours and hear how you liked the pattern.


----------



## froggy33

tmh0206 said:


> I was thinking P&F maybe meant Phineus & Ferb?


That makes sense!!  It's not hard to find Princess and Frog. I haven't seen Phineus and Ferb.



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least


Sooo pretty.  I go back and forth about this pattern.  It does really look nice!  I just wonder if I could modify the simply sweet halter to do this.


----------



## rtruba

Can someone repost the pic of the Disney inspired Carla C ruffled bag?


----------



## haleyknits

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!

Granna, what a beautiful dress!

Ms Mckenna you did an amazing job! I adore the fabric and the dress. The girl is pretty cute too


----------



## haleyknits

Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered! 











she thought she was SO funny lol





I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off


----------



## ncmomof2

ms_mckenna said:


> twirling



Adorable!



weluvdizne said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, just like everything else you have been making lately.  Those are some lucky kiddos!  I love looking at your pictures, but it gives me mixed emotions.  I am a beginner sewer as well.  You make me feel like I should just try it, because even a beginner can do it, but at the same time, I am nervous that my attempts won't be anywhere near as good as your creations.
> 
> 
> I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".



Just do it!  We all start somewhere and it is so much fun.  



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



Very cute!


----------



## Granna4679

haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



She is such a doll!  You did a great job on the dresses!


----------



## cogero

haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



oh these are so cute. I need to try a dress.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have a couple of questions about my Brother 770.  I have been playing around with it and I seem to have accidentally deleted the color listing.  This is for all of the patterns, even the ones I put on my USB port.  So I have no idea what colors I am supposed to use when.  Does that make sense?  They were listed when I first got the machine.  Has anyone else had this happen?

Also, is there a way to stitch out an entire phrase?  I'm sure there is but I haven't figured it out.  I can just do one line at a time and I know I will get the spacing all wrong if I keep doing it this way.  

I hope all of this was clear.  It's early and I havent' had any coffee!


----------



## aboveH20

ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



Beautiful.  The model, the fabric, the sewing. 



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



My 25 year old son was home a few weeks ago and dug out Super Nintendo and was playng Super Mario.  He would have LOVED that outfit as a kid.  I love it now, nice job!

No Super Bowl party here.  I have reservations for Rose & Crown at 5:35 on Sunday.  First time there. 


billwendy said:


> oK - so I got my jumbo hoop and I have no idea how to use it?????? Anyone???????



I have the jumbo hoop, too, but I'm waiting for the basement to warm up  before I play with it.  Come on spring!!!




haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



I love Minnie dots, any way shape or form.  Your dresses are perfect.  Congratulatioons for persevering.  It's so easy  to give up when sewing's not going right.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ms_mckenna said:


> .



Love this!





VBAndrea said:


> .



Both of these are great!

Wish I had more time right now because there have been so many great things posted lately and I want to comment on them all.  But I have to get my kiddos off to school.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have to confess I was on the phone when I typed that up last night, so I probably wasn't as clear I should have been. You can just make one pattern piece (probably by doing just the outline stitch on a scrap piece of material), flip it upside down, and trace the outline on a piece of paper. Use that piece of paper as your template for the fusible web. Fuse the web (with the paper backing still on!) to the Mickey head fabric, cut the pieces out. I then let my machine do the outline, take the hoop off the machine (but leaving the material in the hoop - otherwise I will never get them back in the same spot!), line up the applique piece, and fuse the applique to the material in the hoop (that's why I use a travel iron - my iron fits perfectly into my 4x4 hoop). After that, I put the hoop back onto the machine and let it do the satin stitch. With this method, I don't need to worry about trimming the material close to the tack down stitch. I have to say I didn't realize the more common method until I started reading here.



I don't know why this quote didn't appear with the others.  Anyway. . . thanks for the reply.  It seems like there may be two schools of thought on machine applique - and it sure seems a LOT easier to me to make a template versus stitching and trimming.   From the very limited stuff I've done since getting my machine, I can see how trimming takes a lot of skill and patience.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!


----------



## Colleen27

haleyknits said:


>



I love the way you did the straps on this!! Did you have a pattern for that or just adapt a basic jumper?


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!



Awesome job.  What a sweet mommy to make a great dress like that at the last minute.



Granna4679 said:


>



Beautiful.  And I had to read it twice to believe that it was hand appliqued.  I just don't quite have the patience for all those little pieces.



ms_mckenna said:


>



Gorgeous.  I just saw it on Facebook, but didn't comment there.  The stuff you have made for this trip has been just awesome.



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!



Super cute, Super Mario.



haleyknits said:


>



great dresses.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Great looking Vida.  And if the snow does not go away, just put a long sleeve shirt and some leggings underneath.


----------



## ncmomof2

tricia said:


> Great looking Vida.  And if the snow does not go away, just put a long sleeve shirt and some leggings underneath.




Thanks!  I am more worried about church being cancelled.  School has been out since Tuesday here and the roads are covered in ice.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just love that pink poofy dress, so girly! The vida with the ruffles is so pretty.
Ds love the mario outfit.

I dragged out my computerized Singer and viola' the ruffler works perfect once again.

Almost done with skirt two and onto skirt three, then the shirts.


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a couple of questions about my Brother 770.  I have been playing around with it and I seem to have accidentally deleted the color listing.  This is for all of the patterns, even the ones I put on my USB port.  So I have no idea what colors I am supposed to use when.  Does that make sense?  They were listed when I first got the machine.  Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Also, is there a way to stitch out an entire phrase?  I'm sure there is but I haven't figured it out.  I can just do one line at a time and I know I will get the spacing all wrong if I keep doing it this way.
> 
> I hope all of this was clear.  It's early and I havent' had any coffee!



OK...after you have coffee, relax.  it is easy to fix.  On the screen where you would normally see what color it should be stitched in...it will be showing  either the amount of time it takes, the number of stitches it takes, or a color number.  Touch the button that looks like a piece of paper.  (Middle dark button on the display) Then press the forward button a couple of times as it cycles through all the options.  You will see the color name come up.

Easy Peasy!

If you want to do a whole saying, you have to get a different program...on the machine itself you can only do one line at a time.  Others here know which ones to get...that is beyond my expertise!


Nini

PS...let me know if you need any more help!


----------



## cogero

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



oh this is just adorable. I love the vida I am thinking I need to get this pattern going to show dd and see if she would wear it.


----------



## tmh0206

ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



is the back rows of elastic or shirred?  I am scared to try shirring, but rows of elastic I think I could manage.


----------



## T-rox

does anyone know what kind of skirt pattern this is? i recognize the top as a vida . the skirt is elastic waist, drop waist panel with 4 "panels" making up the skirt. the bottom edge of the panels are scalloped and there is an attached underskirt.  do you think this skirt pattern is someones original or do any of you know where i can get ahold of a pattern like this? tia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## T-rox

Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



granna you are sew amazing. i wish u were my granna. i work 40-60 hours a week amoung other things. wish i could sew 24/7


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> OK...after you have coffee, relax.  it is easy to fix.  On the screen where you would normally see what color it should be stitched in...it will be showing  either the amount of time it takes, the number of stitches it takes, or a color number.  Touch the button that looks like a piece of paper.  (Middle dark button on the display) Then press the forward button a couple of times as it cycles through all the options.  You will see the color name come up.
> 
> Easy Peasy!
> 
> If you want to do a whole saying, you have to get a different program...on the machine itself you can only do one line at a time.  Others here know which ones to get...that is beyond my expertise!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...let me know if you need any more help!



That fixed it!  Thanks so much.  It's so much less frustrating when things are an easy fix!


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> That fixed it!  Thanks so much.  It's so much less frustrating when things are an easy fix!



You're very welcome...but I have to comment on your siggie...looks a lot like the ages of my kids...33, 28, 27, 10, and 9!

Nini


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> does anyone know what kind of skirt pattern this is? i recognize the top as a vida . the skirt is elastic waist, drop waist panel with 4 "panels" making up the skirt. the bottom edge of the panels are scalloped and there is an attached underskirt.  do you think this skirt pattern is someones original or do any of you know where i can get ahold of a pattern like this? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love to know the answer also...this is super cute!


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



We love Mario too!!! 
I think we are having a small party maybe. But had the NE Patriots made it to the superbowl like DH thought we would have been having a HUGE party.



billwendy said:


> oK - so I got my jumbo hoop and I have no idea how to use it?????? Anyone???????


Are you talking about the repositionable one?




haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



Thanks for posting. You did a great job



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have a couple of questions about my Brother 770.  I have been playing around with it and I seem to have accidentally deleted the color listing.  This is for all of the patterns, even the ones I put on my USB port.  So I have no idea what colors I am supposed to use when.  Does that make sense?  They were listed when I first got the machine.  Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Also, is there a way to stitch out an entire phrase?  I'm sure there is but I haven't figured it out.  I can just do one line at a time and I know I will get the spacing all wrong if I keep doing it this way.
> 
> I hope all of this was clear.  It's early and I havent' had any coffee!



I didn't even know you could erase that. I am glad that Nini helped you out. I will have to remember that in case I accidently do that too.

As for phrasing I now Wendy uses the free Stitch Era and I just received mine in the mail but I have not used it yet.



weluvdizne said:


> I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".


 Hope you are feeling better and YEAH to booking your flights now time to get sewing.



aboveH20 said:


> I don't know why this quote didn't appear with the others.  Anyway. . . thanks for the reply.  It seems like there may be two schools of thought on machine applique - and it sure seems a LOT easier to me to make a template versus stitching and trimming.   From the very limited stuff I've done since getting my machine, I can see how trimming takes a lot of skill and patience.



 The other way seems like more work to me. It really is not that bad to trim. Just make sure you get a pair of scissors that you like and trim away.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Great job. How was it making the Vida? Was it difficult?


----------



## WDWAtLast

So many beautiful creations! Love the Minnie AK Vida and the A&M Vida!! 



I need new serger thead - do you recommend poylester or cotton??

Also, Joann's has all their thread 50% off today through Sunday!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> You're very welcome...but I have to comment on your siggie...looks a lot like the ages of my kids...33, 28, 27, 10, and 9!
> 
> Nini



Lol, I had my first when I was 19 and my last when I was 39.  How's that for family planning or lack thereof?  It's a lot of fun, though, having a second family.  I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

miprender said:


> I didn't even know you could erase that. I am glad that Nini helped you out. I will have to remember that in case I accidently do that too.
> 
> As for phrasing I now Wendy uses the free Stitch Era and I just received mine in the mail but I have not used it yet.
> .
> ?




Oh, if there was a way to erase things accidentally, I will find it!  Thanks for the info on the Stitch Era.  I'm going to check that out.


----------



## ms_mckenna

cogero said:


> this is just gorgeous


Thank you! Not sure how I missed you yesterday?



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n?


I LOVE it! What does he think of it or has he seen it yet?



mommy2mrb said:


> gotta say----- LOVE the Safari Minnie dress,the pink twirling dress and the Chinese dress ---- they are all SO DANG CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you all are such amazing at sewing!!


 thank you! 



Granna4679 said:


> Taking a break from ruffles for a few days.  That is 2 feliz's and 2 vidas with butt ruffles all in a row.  I absolutely love the ruffles on those 2 patterns though.
> 
> I love, love, love this dress.  That toile has always been a favorite of mine and it looks sooooo pretty on this little EE of yours!  BTW....congrats on the photo shoot deal.  Can't wait to see the pictures!


I can imagine!!! 
Thank you! I will share them when they let me probably wont be till fall though.



froggy33 said:


> Sooo pretty.  I go back and forth about this pattern.  It does really look nice!  I just wonder if I could modify the simply sweet halter to do this.


Thank you! Honestly you probably could but idk? 



haleyknits said:


>


They all turned out really cute! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Very cute!


Thank you. 



aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful.  The model, the fabric, the sewing.


 thank you! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are great!
> 
> Wish I had more time right now because there have been so many great things posted lately and I want to comment on them all.  But I have to get my kiddos off to school.


Thank you! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks awesome! Even though I am a bear lol. 



tricia said:


> Gorgeous.  I just saw it on Facebook, but didn't comment there.  The stuff you have made for this trip has been just awesome.
> .


Thank you! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love that pink poofy dress, so girly! .


Thank you! 



tmh0206 said:


> is the back rows of elastic or shirred?  I am scared to try shirring, but rows of elastic I think I could manage.


Oh heavens no not shirred! It is rows of elastic SO much easier!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

miprender said:


> Great job. How was it making the Vida? Was it difficult?



Thanks!  It wasn't bad.  It would have been quick if it wasn't for the ruffles.  But I love ruffles!  I have to figure out the V in the back.  When I turned it over to top stich, I had some trouble.  Other than that it was fine.


----------



## T-rox

billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



cute mario- boys are hard for me to do. superbowl, yes apps and cheesy potato soup and mile high peanut butter pie. having some family over, gonna turn the spa on and race the 12 steps in the cold and feel warm and cozy in the spa while the boys watch the game



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> it doesnt appear that you are a novice. these look clean and crisp. the model is gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> You're very welcome...but I have to comment on your siggie...looks a lot like the ages of my kids...33, 28, 27, 10, and 9!
> 
> Nini


Nini, that explains why I get along so well with you from the start!

I have 31, 15, and 7.  The 7 year old was a total shock, my tubes were tied, or suppose to have been!  But we love all our kids and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  I am more worried about church being cancelled.  School has been out since Tuesday here and the roads are covered in ice.



ah, that was the worry.  Well, I hope things aren't cancelled on you.



T-rox said:


> does anyone know what kind of skirt pattern this is? i recognize the top as a vida . the skirt is elastic waist, drop waist panel with 4 "panels" making up the skirt. the bottom edge of the panels are scalloped and there is an attached underskirt.  do you think this skirt pattern is someones original or do any of you know where i can get ahold of a pattern like this? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would say that you could do something like this easily without a pattern.  A good place to start would be Leslie's tutorial for a double layer twirl skirt.

Finallly found it.  http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hello Ladies & Tom! --- I changed my userID. I was Mommy2JulietJocelyn now it is RubberDuckyRanchjust like everything else. I even have a RubberDuckyRanch email now! so same me just new name.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Recd blankets from cjbear today!! thanks!!

we have a current total recd of 29 blankets which includes mine!

Thanks again everyone for helping us out with our project "hugs from Megan" !!!


----------



## RMAMom

T-rox said:


> does anyone know what kind of skirt pattern this is? i recognize the top as a vida . the skirt is elastic waist, drop waist panel with 4 "panels" making up the skirt. the bottom edge of the panels are scalloped and there is an attached underskirt.  do you think this skirt pattern is someones original or do any of you know where i can get ahold of a pattern like this? tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That reminds me of a Double Layer Stripwork Twirl that they sell on YCMT. The only difference is the one you posted uses both strips and panels.


----------



## NiniMorris

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Lol, I had my first when I was 19 and my last when I was 39.  How's that for family planning or lack thereof?  It's a lot of fun, though, having a second family.  I wouldn't trade it for anything.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, that explains why I get along so well with you from the start!
> 
> I have 31, 15, and 7.  The 7 year old was a total shock, my tubes were tied, or suppose to have been!  But we love all our kids and wouldn't have it any other way.



Well, I got you both beat...I had my first at 23...and my last two were born after I had a complete hysterectomy!  My doctor really liked that one when I came back for a checkup and asked me what was new since last year!  They came to live with us when the youngest was 6 months old...and we haven't looked back since!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

Thank you for all the nice comment on my dd's shirt and Chinese dress.  I was just thrilled she actually listened to me and wore black flats with the dress instead of her riding boots, leopard shoes or fuzzy boots.



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.


Just beautiful!  I think it's the perfect pattern for your toile.  And your lovely model looks great in the dress!



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful outfits. I can read a little bit of Chinese so I can tell you a) it was Chinese font - though as far as I can tell they are not anything meaningful, just random characters (the three characters I recognized on the front were courtesy, good, and me), and b) you had the correct orientation.!



Wow!  I'm impressed that you can read Chinese.  Thank you so very much for the information.  I'm also impressed with myself that I bought the correct fabric and oriented it appropriately.  I'm going to let my dd know what some of the characters mean.  She'll be in awe of you!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?


Well, I KNOW he will like it, but I can't help you on the fit.  I turned out really well.

Sorry, no Rosetta pattern here so can't help you -- knowing it's Carla's pattern I doubt you'll need tips or hints anyway.

I haven't watched football since I was married.  I used to watch it all the time, but dh is not at all a sports fan so I stopped watching it.  I may watch the game though b/c my team is in it -- I'm from Wisconsin.  I am willing to bet you might be favoring the Steelers.



froggy33 said:


> Sooo pretty.  I go back and forth about this pattern.  It does really look nice!  I just wonder if I could modify the simply sweet halter to do this.


I was thinking the same thing -- if you just modified the front upper bodice to a point and line it with some interfacing that would work.  And you could do rows of elastic in the back, which I already do for SS halters that have heavy skirts (a patchwork skirt attached).  It might not look perfect, but I bet it would be a neat spin on the SS.



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off


You are a very good novice!  I think my favorite is actually the one you made with leftover fabric.  They all look great!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Great work!  The Vida was the staple in my dd's Dis wardrobe -- it is a perfect dress for hand appliqueing.

ANITA
I lost your quote but LOVE the AK Vida -- beautiful work!


----------



## scouthawkk

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone here made the Phoebe's Jumper from YCMT?  My DIL wants to make this for my GD's Easter dress...the one we tried last year was not so easy and she grew very frustrated with it...so much so that she deleted the pattern from her computer!
> 
> She has asked me my opinion, but I don't think I have ever seen it before...so I am clueless (no comment fromt he Peanut Gallery on that one!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Nini



Haven't made it yet, but did just buy it yesterday.  In reading through it, it doesn't seem too hard.  It does use hand pleating to get the outside skirt attached to the bodice, but that seems like the hardest part.  But knowing me, I will probably just gather it.  I have been thinking about this one for one Khelsey's sisters for their Sea World outfit, but I can't fully decide which dress I want to make.

Jen


----------



## DMGeurts

First off - thank you everyone for your serger reviews...  hopefully someday I'll be able to get one.    Right now, I'm just trying to work on DH to let me turn the 2nd office/former toyroom into a sewing room...  

Toadstool... I've been praying for your mom - I just wanted you to know that.  



VBAndrea said:


> First up is a Valentine Portrait Peasant (with a few modifications).  I decided to graduate dd to a size 6 (she's 7 y/o now) and it's sooooo big!  Oh well, she can wear it next year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my China Doll (complete with plastic skewers in her bun -- the chopsticks we had were way too long):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern is "Miss Mary" from YCMT -- debated between that and the Wrap Top/Dress but this one went a size higher.  Definitely not the ease of instructions you get with a Carla C, but nonetheless fairly simple to construct.



I love the Valentine's shirt and the Chinese New Year dress is fantastic!!!  



Granna4679 said:


> I finished another dress last night.  It had been awhile since I had done any hand appliques of this magnitude and now that I have done 2 in a row, I think I am back in the swing of it   I have a couple more coming up but first I have several other projects to finish....Thanks for looking!



I love this dress!!  It is just so adorable - and unique!  Fabulous!   



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



THis is super cute - and I've said it before - your dd is adorable - she doesn't appear to be camera shy at all.  LOL


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????



I just have to say that this is so CUTE!!!  It turned out wonderfully~!  We are huge Mario fans in our house - every night after dinner - we all sit down and play Mariokart on the WII...

And I love Carla's Rosetta bags... I can't wait to see how yours turns out!  



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off




So cute!  I can't believe how ambitious you are!!!    It looks like your dd loves them!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



I can't believe this is your first Vida - I never would have guessed!  Great job!


----------



## Disneymom1218

T-rox said:


> does anyone know what kind of skirt pattern this is? i recognize the top as a vida . the skirt is elastic waist, drop waist panel with 4 "panels" making up the skirt. the bottom edge of the panels are scalloped and there is an attached underskirt.  do you think this skirt pattern is someones original or do any of you know where i can get ahold of a pattern like this? tia


This looks like it could be the Insa Skirt out of the book "Sewing Clothes Kids Love".


----------



## T-rox

RMAMom said:


> That reminds me of a Double Layer Stripwork Twirl that they sell on YCMT. The only difference is the one you posted uses both strips and panels.



i was thinking that, just measuring and taking out some of the "twirl" so the panels lay flatter.  i just want a pattern it makes me feel more safe. will look at and insa to see if that is it. thanks to all. 
ready to see the sun shine again


----------



## Granna4679

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!




Yay for the Aggies!!    Seriously cute dress!!  I love it.  I need to make some for my DGDs before football season comes around again!



T-rox said:


> granna you are sew amazing. i wish u were my granna. i work 40-60 hours a week amoung other things. wish i could sew 24/7



 Thanks!  Yep, same here.  I work a 40 hr week job outside the home and I drive at least an hour each way to work and back each day so I have roughly a 50 hr week away from home!  Sewing is what I do @ night (sometimes late into the night).


----------



## jeniamt

ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least



This is beautiful!!!  Where did you get the fabric?



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!



Love it!  I have a soft spot in my heart for anything Mario!  I probably would have done a lot better in college if I hadn't been so addicted to Super Mario Brothers (old school!)



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!



Love them all! 



aboveH20 said:


> No Super Bowl party here.  I have reservations for Rose & Crown at 5:35 on Sunday.  First time there.



I would take R&C any day over a Super Bowl party!  Its our favorite!!!  How long will you be in WDW?  DD4 and my parents arrive Sunday (AKV-Jambo House) and check-out Friday.  Keep an eye out for her... she will decked out in customs! 



ncmomof2 said:


>



Looks great!

_*Anyone else going to be in the World this week?*_  I am living viciously through my parents and DD4.  She is beside herself with happiness.  They left MD this morning at 4am and are about 2 hours away from their friend's house in Tampa!  They said she has been a perfect passenger and is loving all the one-on-one attention from her Gaga and Papa.


----------



## effervescent

Well we are home, got in yesterday afternoon.  We had such a great time - I really think it was one of our best trips ever.  The kids got so many compliments on their customs from just about everyone - characters, cast members and other guests.  We managed to accomplish everything that we went down there for and then some.  

I'm on my post Disney let down now.  We're tossing around the idea of going back in spring before it gets too busy and hot, but not sure if that will pan out or not.  Our big trip is coming in September so I'm trying to convince myself to plan that one and not do another quickie - but September is a long way off!  

I looked through the thread last night and there are so many gorgeous things posted and definitely TMTQ!  I just love everything!


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> I would take R&C any day over a Super Bowl party!  Its our favorite!!!  How long will you be in WDW?  DD4 and my parents arrive Sunday (AKV-Jambo House) and check-out Friday.  Keep an eye out for her... she will decked out in customs!



Glad to hear you like Rose & Crown.  I think it's the last "international" Epcot restaurant for me to try.  I'm looking forward to some Yorkshire pudding.  

I will definitely be looking out for an adorable 4 year old  wearing some amazing clothes.  Last year when I went, also in February, it was so cold everyone wore coats the whole week.  This year's forecast looks like it may be a bit wet.   (I'll be staying at Old Key West.)


----------



## jessica52877

Has anyone posted a picture of our wonderful meet? Here is one I stole from Jeanne.

Hang on, I need to edit it! 

We had SO much fun! It was so nice to meet so many new people! It just amazes me how all the kids get along and how I love all the adults. 

ESPN was interesting to say the least. I think next time we'll skip trying a meal. It is just too hard and they don't seem to listen to our requests so if we do it after a meeting time in a place the kids can run and play and we can all chat I think it would work well.

ETA - Carol and her husband aren't in the picture.  They had to take off to get to dinner on time. I did take a picture and hopefully someone can photoshop them in at some point.


----------



## Disneymom1218

So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:


----------



## weluvdizne

Cute Valentine's Day shirt.  I need to get working on my dd's skirt that I promised her.  


Need expert opinions, please.  When we go on our trip in September, my baby will be 10 1/2 months old.  He's a big guy, so I'm sure he'll be in at least an 18 month.  Now, do you suggest regular t-shirts or one-sies?  I'm leaning towards regular t-shirts for a couple reasons.  1. If it's hot, I can pull up his t-shirt and put a cool washcloth on his tummy.  2. If he has a really messy diaper, we would just have to change his shorts, not his entire outfit.  Since he'll match or coordinate with the older 2, I'd be upset if I had to change his whole outfit.  What do you experts think?


----------



## PurpleEars

weluvdizne said:


> I have been washing yards and yards of fabric for our trip.  I had promised myself that I would have the outfits planned by the end of January.  Ha - that didn't happen.  I got really sick and had to have 2 emergency surgeries.  Then, recovery with a 10 week old was not very easy.  Luckily, the older 2 helped a lot, and my parents were here to help, too.   I really need to get crackin' on my planning.  The time is flying by.  I booked airfare a few days ago, so now it feels "real".



I hope you'll feel better soon. It looks like you still have 7 months until your trip, so I am sure you will get them done before your trip. Even if you don't, I am sure you will still have a nice trip!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?



Oh what a perfect outfit for a Mario lover! The Rosetta bag (with some modifications) is on my to do list, though it keeps on being pushed back! Can't wait to see how yours turn out.

No Super Bowl party here, though DH will probably watch the game while I sew. I may watch it a little bit while I prepare supper. I think you were going for hors d'oeuvre?



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!



Good job on the dresses. Hopefully your machine is behaving better now. I liked this dress the most.



aboveH20 said:


> I don't know why this quote didn't appear with the others.  Anyway. . . thanks for the reply.  It seems like there may be two schools of thought on machine applique - and it sure seems a LOT easier to me to make a template versus stitching and trimming.   From the very limited stuff I've done since getting my machine, I can see how trimming takes a lot of skill and patience.



I don't know if it makes a difference because I learned the method while I was doing "hand" applique?



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Beautiful!



Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:



Cute shirt. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## cogero

Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:



Oh I love that shirt. My daughter would love it. Add it to my list of things to eventually try.


----------



## erikawolf2004

I decided today that we are going to go on vacation this week next year and of course my mind goes right to Disney...now what customs to make  Is there anything special going on there this time of year?


----------



## SallyfromDE

haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!



Well, they certainly don't look like your a novice, or that your machine had a problem. I think they are darling along with your DD. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Oh, I never thought of this. I've had some Penn State fabric, trying to come up with something for my neice. This could work out great. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Lol, I had my first when I was 19 and my last when I was 39.  How's that for family planning or lack thereof?  It's a lot of fun, though, having a second family.  I wouldn't trade it for anything.



My youngest sister is a second life baby. We were all grown when she was born. My mother had me when she was 19, and Renee when she was 43. I was 23. My mother hated it when people would tell her how nice it was that she had her grand daughter for the day. She always told us if she had Renee first, she wouldn't have had anymore.  Renee is certainly a character. In all, there are 5 of us. Poor Renee grew up with 5 mothers, we all told her what to do.


----------



## ms_mckenna

mommy2mrb said:


> Recd blankets from cjbear today!! thanks!!
> 
> we have a current total recd of 29 blankets which includes mine!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for helping us out with our project "hugs from Megan" !!!


Please tell me I am not wrong and those are not due for a few more months. I am so hoping to have my serger before I do them 



VBAndrea said:


> Just beautiful!  I think it's the perfect pattern for your toile.  And your lovely model looks great in the dress!


Thank you! 



DMGeurts said:


> THis is super cute - and I've said it before - your dd is adorable - she doesn't appear to be camera shy at all.  LOL


Thank you and no she has no issue with cameras at all unless she has not had a nap. 



jeniamt said:


> This is beautiful!!!  Where did you get the fabric?


Thank you it is from ebay. I have a saved search for it because I have decided I want to use it for DD's bedroom. Which the price will probably kill me lol. 



effervescent said:


> Well we are home, got in yesterday afternoon.  We had such a great time - I really think it was one of our best trips ever.  The kids got so many compliments on their customs from just about everyone - characters, cast members and other guests.  We managed to accomplish everything that we went down there for and then some.
> 
> I'm on my post Disney let down now.  We're tossing around the idea of going back in spring before it gets too busy and hot, but not sure if that will pan out or not.  Our big trip is coming in September so I'm trying to convince myself to plan that one and not do another quickie - but September is a long way off!
> 
> I looked through the thread last night and there are so many gorgeous things posted and definitely TMTQ!  I just love everything!


Welcome home! Sounds like you at least had a great time! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:


Precious!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Question ???
Does anyone here make custom bedding sets? I am wanting to do EEs room in some plush fabrics. She won't keep a sleep cap on her head so I try to keep really soft fabrics in her bed. She has slept on a minky sheet since we got her at 3 months old. We are moving this summer though and moving her into a big girl bed (either a twin or a full). I am trying to decide if I want to buck up and buy one Etsy or give custom bedding a go. Would love any info anyone has.


----------



## mommy2mrb

ms_mckenna said:


> Please tell me I am not wrong and those are not due for a few more months. I am so hoping to have my serger before I do them
> 
> 
> !



no they aren't due until later this summer....some of the ladies are just getting them done early....so don't worry and you can get them done when you get your fancy new machine!
thanks for helping us out!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stubbzilla said:


>


This is awesome! I've seen some custom sewn jackets a long time ago when I was trying to babywear. This is fab though!! I hope it works well for you.


VBAndrea said:


> Side view is only to show you her Princess Jasmine hair:


Your daughter is precious! I love her Jasmine hair. Love love love the asian outfit! I wonder if it is Japanese or Chinese? Someone in this thread will probably know. I have to make a Japanese dress soon!


Granna4679 said:


>


You are on a roll!! Love this! I finally figured out Minnie is holding a compass. I totally didn't get that from the design I bought that I stitched out onto Hannah's AK dress from our last trip. I still haven't posted that dress. oops!


Diz-Mommy said:


> I've wondered about Japanese fabrics too...I have a hard time buying online because I like to feel up my fabric before I buy it.  I'd hate to get stuck with fabric that washes poorly or is so thin that it's see through.  Some of the fabrics go for so much on Etsy and Ebay, I just wonder if they are worth it.  If someone knows of a reputable dealer, I'd love a PM.


Japanese fabrics are usually really fine quality! I love them. I think alot of them are better or just as good as high end fabrics here. It is expensive because it is high quality. I have alot of it. It washes beautifully. They seem to all be made from the same company too. I got some from This and That Japan on etsy. Pretty much the only etsy shop selling them is him I think. He/she is really nice too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have switched the ruffler to my brother 4000D and it is fine again
> 
> Therefore, I conclude it is the machine itself that is causing the problem.  I hear a little hang up in it but it is not a machine worth fixing.
> 
> I also just dragged out my other singer that is computerized.  I think I will try it on this machine.


Girl! I can't figure out how to use my ruffler on my machine. The ninja threading bar is in the way of the ruffler foot. If you know how to fix that I would love to know. I keep meaning to call and ask the dealer, but I keep forgetting! I only remember when its late at night and I am sewing and need a ruffle!



ms_mckenna said:


>


Love EE in that dress! She is so darling! 



billwendy said:


> I finally finished Mario outfit for Valentines day! I hope he likes it and it fits - that little guy has been growing like a weed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting ready to make one of Carla's Rosetta bags for a big give - any tips or hints? I havent done too many bags! Is it hard?????
> 
> Who is having a superbowl party this weekend? We are having some company over - doing chili and baked potato's and pre snacks (I dont know how to spell hoursdeorderves - lol) and dessert. How bout you guys?


 Oh you know how I love all things Mario!! This is fabulous! Hannah won't let me make her anything with Mommy(Princess) and Daddy(Mario). She said she doesn't want clothes with us on it.... 



billwendy said:


> oK - so I got my jumbo hoop and I have no idea how to use it?????? Anyone???????


You just hoop your big long piece of fabric and then you move the hoop when you are ready to stitch on the next piece.. it should have 2 sets of connectors to connect the hoop to the machine. Some of them are made differently though. If you want to do a design that is as big as the whole hoop you have to split the design. It does take some patience if it isn't two separate designs. Can be done on Embird. There are some tutorials out there on how to do it. I have never done it. I've just seen it done at classes and such.



haleyknits said:


> she thought she was SO funny lol


Wow! you are on a roll! You are doing great!



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have to confess I was on the phone when I typed that up last night, so I probably wasn't as clear I should have been. You can just make one pattern piece (probably by doing just the outline stitch on a scrap piece of material), flip it upside down, and trace the outline on a piece of paper. Use that piece of paper as your template for the fusible web. Fuse the web (with the paper backing still on!) to the Mickey head fabric, cut the pieces out. I then let my machine do the outline, take the hoop off the machine (but leaving the material in the hoop - otherwise I will never get them back in the same spot!), line up the applique piece, and fuse the applique to the material in the hoop (that's why I use a travel iron - my iron fits perfectly into my 4x4 hoop). After that, I put the hoop back onto the machine and let it do the satin stitch. With this method, I don't need to worry about trimming the material close to the tack down stitch. I have to say I didn't realize the more common method until I started reading here.


Just wondering why you do it this way? Sounds like alot of work to me. Are you doing basic shapes and stuff? If you did a design that had alot of pieces I'd think this would be super difficult. A good applique scissors is worth its weight in stainless steel! Just sayin! hehe!


ncmomof2 said:


>


Loove! This is so fun! I really like how you did this dress. I totally want to case this.. I'm asking my hubby if he is a fan of this team. lol.. He's from Texas and I'm guessing this is a Texas team.


T-rox said:


> [/IMG]


I'd imagine they made up or altered a skirt pattern. Skirt patterns are easy peasy!  Farbenmix Insa would be fun to kinda get this look. My Sweet Sunshine has a fun twirl skirt too that you could just make into a panneled skirt like this. It is free on her blog.. probably in the bookmarks. 


WDWAtLast said:


> I need new serger thead - do you recommend poylester or cotton??
> 
> Also, Joann's has all their thread 50% off today through Sunday!!!


Polyester! I didn't know they made cotton serger thread or I'd probably have some.. but with serger thread you want it to be stretchy some and cotton thread generally isn't. Thanks for the tip about Joann's! I need more serger thread. I hope it is included in the sale. I like Maxi Lock.. but the brand Joanns replaced it with is really good! Gutterman thread is a dream to work with.


RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Tom! --- I changed my userID. I was Mommy2JulietJocelyn now it is RubberDuckyRanchjust like everything else. I even have a RubberDuckyRanch email now! so same me just new name.


Oh hi there! Your name looks really familiar! Very cute!


Disneymom1218 said:


>


Very cute!!



ms_mckenna said:


> Question ???
> Does anyone here make custom bedding sets? I am wanting to do EEs room in some plush fabrics. She won't keep a sleep cap on her head so I try to keep really soft fabrics in her bed. She has slept on a minky sheet since we got her at 3 months old. We are moving this summer though and moving her into a big girl bed (either a twin or a full). I am trying to decide if I want to buck up and buy one Etsy or give custom bedding a go. Would love any info anyone has.


I totally just posted on your wall on FB about this. 



*************************************
Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. It was really uplifting to read everything yall said! My mom is leaving for MD Anderson tomorrow. *


----------



## lovestosew

I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard


as always life happens and been a little busy and trying to get things back to normal, I decided to move (bad, bad move!!) from a small house to a bigger apartment....a move that I'm regretting a little....on the bright side ...finally have a sewing room...no more sewing in my bed 

I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7  

I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know

I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )





pantaloons to go with the dress





cinderella




gauntlets





for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things 












I made a lot of pocket for the inside with zippers to keep things organized and secured





ugly doll 





LOVING ALL THE DRESSES POSTED!!! the pink  princess (ms callie) is just  well going to page 1 to try to keep up with the thread!!!!

Linnette


----------



## VBAndrea

*Toadstool* said:


> Your daughter is precious! I love her Jasmine hair. Love love love the asian outfit! I wonder if it is Japanese or Chinese? Someone in this thread will probably know. I have to make a Japanese dress soon!
> 
> 
> 
> *************************************
> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. It was really uplifting to read everything yall said! My mom is leaving for MD Anderson tomorrow. *



Purple Ears (not sure of her "real" name) is brilliant -- she let me know the fabric is indeed Chinese font and that I had it oriented correctly and she even knew what a couple of the characters meant!  So if you need a Japanese dress this is NOT the fabric to get!

Continued well wishes for your Mother.



lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> 
> as always life happens and been a little busy and trying to get things back to normal, I decided to move (bad, bad move!!) from a small house to a bigger apartment....a move that I'm regretting a little....on the bright side ...finally have a sewing room...no more sewing in my bed
> 
> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lot of pocket for the inside with zippers to keep things organized and secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I think that's the BEST Snow White I've ever seen!  And the Cinderella with the eyelet peplum and insert is gorgeous!  You wow me with your princess dresses.



Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:



How adorable!  Can't wait to see the finished outfit.  I have to add ties to one more shirt for my dd and then I have one other Valentine fabric, but I think that one is going to get put on hold b/c I am in need of finishing up one Big Give and starting the other one which is a quick ship date.


----------



## cogero

lovestosew said:


> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lot of pocket for the inside with zippers to keep things organized and secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING ALL THE DRESSES POSTED!!! the pink  princess (ms callie) is just  well going to page 1 to try to keep up with the thread!!!!
> 
> Linnette



oh wow first your dresses are stunning. I heart eyelet.

And the bag is great. 

My kids are both still asleep so I am thinking of throwing some clothes on and heading to the basement to sew. I need to finish Khelseys give.


----------



## RMAMom

lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> 
> as always life happens and been a little busy and trying to get things back to normal, I decided to move (bad, bad move!!) from a small house to a bigger apartment....a move that I'm regretting a little....on the bright side ...finally have a sewing room...no more sewing in my bed
> 
> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING ALL THE DRESSES POSTED!!! the pink  princess (ms callie) is just  well going to page 1 to try to keep up with the thread!!!!
> 
> Linnette



The dresses are just beautiful!!!! I just typed into google ebook tutorial  and found a bunch of them. You may be able to find something that suits your needs that way. As for the market for ugly things, you'd be surprised especially where the Teens are concerned!


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION?????Has anyone ever made a rag quilt WITHOUT batting???  I saw a tutorial that did one without batting for a lighter weight quilt.  I want to make one for a Big Give family going March and thought perhaps without batting it would be easier to pack IF they choose to take it with them.  Any thoughts would be appreciated (I've never made one before with or without batting!).  I am using flannel fabric.


----------



## Piper

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?????Has anyone ever made a rag quilt WITHOUT batting??? I saw a tutorial that did one without batting for a lighter weight quilt. I want to make one for a Big Give family going March and thought perhaps without batting it would be easier to pack IF they choose to take it with them.  Any thoughts would be appreciated (I've never made one before with or without batting!). I am using flannel fabric.


 

I don't use batting.  I just make a sandwich with flannel in the middle.  I often use regular fabric for the outside layers to make it lighter weight.  I've even been known to cheat and use a couple of "layer cakes" I got on sale!  Here is one I made using fabrics I used to make curtains, chair pads, etc. for my apartment.





I just backed it with unbleached muslin since it was to cover an ugly ginormous breaker box placed smack dab in the middle of the wall! (What were they thinking!)


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Recd blankets from cjbear today!! thanks!!
> 
> we have a current total recd of 29 blankets which includes mine!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for helping us out with our project "hugs from Megan" !!!



We set June 1st as our deadline some people are just getting them done early. A group of my friends at work and I are spending 2 of our lunchtimes this week snipping away to make the blankets!! We are trying to decide how to ship them???? Anyone know the best way?????



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?????Has anyone ever made a rag quilt WITHOUT batting???  I saw a tutorial that did one without batting for a lighter weight quilt.  I want to make one for a Big Give family going March and thought perhaps without batting it would be easier to pack IF they choose to take it with them.  Any thoughts would be appreciated (I've never made one before with or without batting!).  I am using flannel fabric.



I vote for 3 layers of flannel!!! That makes a warm snuggly quilt that is very easy to wash!! You are awesome Andrea!!!

As for my hoop, I just cant figure out how to mark my shirts to use it??? I was all set to make a name shirt using the groovy font from Lynniepinnie - I now have a bazillion little dots all over the shirt from my marking pen cause I just cant figure it out!!!!! Also, is there a way to combine 2 designs in the free stitch era?????

Would anyone be willing to make Eye Spy bags for Taylor and Sami? I think they would love them as part of Taylor's big give - and Taylor could also take it with her when she goes for her Chemo treatments. These little girls are just so adorable - did you see them open Sheri's Chef Mickey outfits? Priceless!!!!!! Thanks for considering!!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Those princess dresses are TDF oh my. They look a million times more comfy than the itchy princess ones Disney sells. 

I finally got to make a trip to my 2 favorite fabric stores and actually purchase some of the fabric I have been drooling over for years, now that I have a sewing machine.  

I got some great deals and my best find was this adorable Wizard of OZ fabric that was 80% off, I found some matching fabrics to go with it and now I need to figure out what to make with it. Anyone have a pattern suggestion, dress or skirt, something really easy?

I also got adorable Holly Hobby charm packs 2/5.00 to make a skirt, and some other cute cute remnant fabric to do something with. 

Buying fabric is addicting.


----------



## VBAndrea

Piper said:


> I don't use batting.  I just make a sandwich with flannel in the middle.  I often use regular fabric for the outside layers to make it lighter weight.  I've even been known to cheat and use a couple of "layer cakes" I got on sale!  Here is one I made using fabrics I used to make curtains, chair pads, etc. for my apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just backed it with unbleached muslin since it was to cover an ugly ginormous breaker box placed smack dab in the middle of the wall! (What were they thinking!)





billwendy said:


> We set June 1st as our deadline some people are just getting them done early. A group of my friends at work and I are spending 2 of our lunchtimes this week snipping away to make the blankets!! We are trying to decide how to ship them???? Anyone know the best way?????
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for 3 layers of flannel!!! That makes a warm snuggly quilt that is very easy to wash!! You are awesome Andrea!!!



Thanks ladies!  Off to the fabric store again -- which I had to go to anyway b/c I didn't buy enough of one of my colors as I keep revising how I'm setting up the quilt.  I had a hard time finding three coordinating fabrics, but hopefully I can find a plain off white to sandwich with.  I guess I will save my already cut up batting and make my doggies some small throws.  They love beds, so hopefully will like a rag quilt and a small size should be manageable to wash with the batting.

I guess I better get out of my jammies and head out in the rain (at least it's not snow!).


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> We set June 1st as our deadline some people are just getting them done early. A group of my friends at work and I are spending 2 of our lunchtimes this week snipping away to make the blankets!! We are trying to decide how to ship them???? Anyone know the best way?????



Hi Wendy, sending you a PM about shipping!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette




Adorable!!


----------



## PrincessBoo

I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me? 

Cute stuff!!!


----------



## staley7580

Hello ladies! I have popped on a couple of times before, and now we are planning a trip to Disneyland in a couple of months. I have a question for you all.. My husband wants a bowling shirt to match our boys. I was wondering if you knew a way to upsize the pattern to fit a mens XL. If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

staley7580 said:


> Hello ladies! I have popped on a couple of times before, and now we are planning a trip to Disneyland in a couple of months. I have a question for you all.. My husband wants a bowling shirt to match our boys. I was wondering if you knew a way to upsize the pattern to fit a mens XL. If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!




You don't upsize the mens XL but take the principals of the bowling shirt and apply it to the regular pattern.  I am nearly finished with DS shirt to match our outfits and he had outgrown the bowling shirt pattern.

So I measured the front pattern piece across the widest part.  Cut two strips of Red, then four of the regular fabric.  I sewed the red in between the regular fabric and then top stitched and pressed.  I put the two piece together, matched up and then went back to the cutting table and cut the front piece of the shirt which now has a red strip down to front of each side.  

Easy peasy.  Let me get a picture for you.  I have not finished the shirt yet.


----------



## snubie

This is a very quick drive by post...
We got back from the dis meet Thursday and now I have the flu.  We were supposed to come home Tuesday but due to weather our flights got cancelled.  Anyway we had a great time meeting everyone.  Heather and I ended up with connecting rooms which was great for our kids.  They had a ball running between the rooms.

Also, There is a new big give posted today.  Elliot is a cutey 3 year old  and he has a 5 year old sister and a 15 year old brother.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!


----------



## mommy2mrb

snubie said:


> This is a very quick drive by post...
> We got back from the dis meet Thursday and now I have the flu.  We were supposed to come home Tuesday but due to weather our flights got cancelled.  Anyway we had a great time meeting everyone.  Heather and I ended up with connecting rooms which was great for our kids.  They had a ball running between the rooms.
> 
> Also, There is a new big give posted today.  Elliot is a cutey 3 year old  and he has a 5 year old sister and a 15 year old brother.



I already checked out his BG....he is adorable!!!! signed up for goodies...and all done except waiting for my luggage tag order to come in!


----------



## erikawolf2004

lovestosew said:


> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Make sure to post when you figure out how to post/sell the patterns, I love your dresses they are soooo pretty!  I am a big lover of Snow White and that bag is just adorable!  Did you make up the pattern for the little girl or did you find that somewhere?


----------



## weluvdizne

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!



Those dresses are neat.  Your girls are just precious!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommy2mrb said:


> Recd blankets from cjbear today!! thanks!!
> 
> we have a current total recd of 29 blankets which includes mine!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for helping us out with our project "hugs from Megan" !!!



My cousin was telling me her church is doing pillowcase dresses to send. That would be something that would also work for a sewing group.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> 
> as always life happens and been a little busy and trying to get things back to normal, I decided to move (bad, bad move!!) from a small house to a bigger apartment....a move that I'm regretting a little....on the bright side ...finally have a sewing room...no more sewing in my bed
> 
> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a lot of pocket for the inside with zippers to keep things organized and secured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING ALL THE DRESSES POSTED!!! the pink  princess (ms callie) is just  well going to page 1 to try to keep up with the thread!!!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette,
I sure do wish I were little once again so I could wear your amazing dresses!  Linnette, you are beyond talented.  I love everything you make.


----------



## ellenbenny

Just home from an amazing week in Florida/Disney!  Way TMTQ, but so many cute things posted while we were away.  

I really loved meeting everyone at the meet Sunday night, such a great group of people!  

I saw a few questions about the Rosetta Ruffle Bag so will try to help.

I made this one in the largest size and used it for my last 2 trips:















The bag is huge, but great to carry around the parks.  I got so many compliments (and stares from those to shy to say anything!)  I modified it to make a single long strap attached at the ends rather than 2 straps attached on the sides.  Other than that I followed the pattern as suggested.  I made it a couple of months ago, I don't remember having any difficulties with it other than getting the strap length right for what I wanted.  I kind of wish I had made it adjustable so I could use it as a shoulder bag or cross body bag.  And if you had a stroller to hang it on that would be great too.  

If anyone has any specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## livndisney

ellenbenny said:


> Just home from an amazing week in Florida/Disney!  Way TMTQ, but so many cute things posted while we were away.
> 
> I really loved meeting everyone at the meet Sunday night, such a great group of people!
> 
> I saw a few questions about the Rosetta Ruffle Bag so will try to help.
> 
> I made this one in the largest size and used it for my last 2 trips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is huge, but great to carry around the parks.  I got so many compliments (and stares from those to shy to say anything!)  I modified it to make a single long strap attached at the ends rather than 2 straps attached on the sides.  Other than that I followed the pattern as suggested.  I made it a couple of months ago, I don't remember having any difficulties with it other than getting the strap length right for what I wanted.  I kind of wish I had made it adjustable so I could use it as a shoulder bag or cross body bag.  And if you had a stroller to hang it on that would be great too.
> 
> If anyone has any specific questions feel free to ask.



I will say-this bag is how I found Ellen at the meet. I saw the bag then Ellen


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Anyone have any pictures of cute Valentine outfits for boys? I have a DS4 and a DS3 and we are going to a bday party the 13th and I want them to look festive and cute  I got my DD a dress made and figure it's only fair for them to get an outfit as well. Thanks!


----------



## miprender

ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't bad.  It would have been quick if it wasn't for the ruffles.  But I love ruffles!  I have to figure out the V in the back.  When I turned it over to top stich, I had some trouble.  Other than that it was fine.



Thanks.. I just ordered the pattern today so I can't wait until it comes in.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, that explains why I get along so well with you from the start!
> 
> I have 31, 15, and 7.  The 7 year old was a total shock, my tubes were tied, or suppose to have been!  But we love all our kids and wouldn't have it any other way.


 I had my tubes tided after my 3rd because I didn't want to take any chances. But I guess if it ever happened it was meant to be



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Ladies & Tom! --- I changed my userID. I was Mommy2JulietJocelyn now it is RubberDuckyRanchjust like everything else. I even have a RubberDuckyRanch email now! so same me just new name.


That is such a cute name.



effervescent said:


> Well we are home, got in yesterday afternoon.  We had such a great time - I really think it was one of our best trips ever.  The kids got so many compliments on their customs from just about everyone - characters, cast members and other guests.  We managed to accomplish everything that we went down there for and then some.



Welcome home!



Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:


That is so cute. DD7 would love that.



weluvdizne said:


> Need expert opinions, please.  When we go on our trip in September, my baby will be 10 1/2 months old.  He's a big guy, so I'm sure he'll be in at least an 18 month.  Now, do you suggest regular t-shirts or one-sies?  I'm leaning towards regular t-shirts for a couple reasons.  1. If it's hot, I can pull up his t-shirt and put a cool washcloth on his tummy.  2. If he has a really messy diaper, we would just have to change his shorts, not his entire outfit.  Since he'll match or coordinate with the older 2, I'd be upset if I had to change his whole outfit.  What do you experts think?



I would go with the shirt because as we know we have to keep them matching 



ms_mckenna said:


> Question ???
> Does anyone here make custom bedding sets? I am wanting to do EEs room in some plush fabrics. She won't keep a sleep cap on her head so I try to keep really soft fabrics in her bed. She has slept on a minky sheet since we got her at 3 months old. We are moving this summer though and moving her into a big girl bed (either a twin or a full). I am trying to decide if I want to buck up and buy one Etsy or give custom bedding a go. Would love any info anyone has.



I have never done any but just wanted to comment that with all the beatiful dresses you do I am sure you would be able to do this too.



lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Love those dresses. Just beatiful



PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!







ellenbenny said:


> Just home from an amazing week in Florida/Disney!  Way TMTQ, but so many cute things posted while we were away.
> 
> I really loved meeting everyone at the meet Sunday night, such a great group of people!
> 
> I saw a few questions about the Rosetta Ruffle Bag so will try to help.
> 
> I made this one in the largest size and used it for my last 2 trips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any specific questions feel free to ask.



Welcome back. Love the photo and I love that bag too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

SallyfromDE said:


> My cousin was telling me her church is doing pillowcase dresses to send. That would be something that would also work for a sewing group.



that is so wonderful of them to be doing 

oh believe me I am already thinking ahead for the upcoming years....I thought I would wait to see about what the age groups they are going to be having before I started on the next project!  this will be an ongoing project for me and Megan for years!!!

another idea I had was just pillow cases in fun prints too!
maybe the I spy pillows, I'm sure there will be a need for many items!

when we get closer to the opening of the orphange I will be in touch with Britney's mom more for items they will be needing.....so if the Mods here approve more projects in the future I hope we will have another wonderful response to our "wish"!!!

This group is such a wonderful, caring, loving bunch of people and I am happy to be a small part of the Big Give....and so grateful for everyone's help with our "wish"!!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Not sure if I can ask this or not....

I am looking for someone to make some "pillowcase" type dresses for my DD for our trip in May. 

I would appreciate any help or suggestion. Please inbox me you can help me.


----------



## BelleFille

Hello! Alicia from Facebook shared a link to this forum and to another one for participating in Big Gives. Everyone makes such adorable things!! I had to make myself stop going through the pages!! I was wasting too much time at the computer!


----------



## BelleFille

I guess I should say that my name is Adria Tate!! LOL


----------



## Charmaine

Hello, It's been a while since I've been on this board!  I miss it and miss sewing.  I've been just way too busy and we moved 2 times last year (long story) and I don't have a space set up for my sewing as of right now!  lol  

But, we are headed to Disneyland (live in Cali) this March for our daughters 7th Birthday (1st day in the park is her B-Day), so I've  been trying to come up with some more modern Disney Customs...since she seems to have outgrown the Customs that I love to make for her!  

Here's a couple things I did today.  As you can see I screwed up on one of the Mickey ears!!!  Darn it, but oh well!








We are so excited to go to DL and we are staying @ the Disneyland Hotel for the first time ever!

We have reservations @ Ariel's Grotto for her Birthday lunch with the princesses - she didn't want a custom dress, so I bought a store brand Princess Belle Dress...it killed me, but hey it's her B-Day...right!?!?  lol


----------



## PurpleEars

erikawolf2004 said:


> I decided today that we are going to go on vacation this week next year and of course my mind goes right to Disney...now what customs to make  Is there anything special going on there this time of year?



We were there at this time last year. The parks will be empty but it may be slightly chilly. We had a sweatshirt on most mornings/evenings. Looking at the pictures, we wore our fall jacket + sweatshirt on a couple of days.



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wondering why you do it this way? Sounds like alot of work to me. Are you doing basic shapes and stuff? If you did a design that had alot of pieces I'd think this would be super difficult. A good applique scissors is worth its weight in stainless steel! Just sayin! hehe!
> 
> *************************************
> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. It was really uplifting to read everything yall said! My mom is leaving for MD Anderson tomorrow. *



Like I said earlier, I started doing applique "by hand" and that's how I learned to applique. I mostly do simple stuff like Mickey or Minnie heads, so I suppose that's why I haven't had any problems. I also digitize my own applique patterns so I make them work for me. My big test will be when I finish princess Minnie as it will be more complicated. I figured I can always go back to doing applique "by hand" or learn the "new to me" method if this doesn't work out!

Will continue to pray for your mom and your family 



lovestosew said:


> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my niece I made her a Pucca messenger bag, the funny story was my attempt to make a little dolls...it so hideous looking that I told her to tell her friends it was a voodoo doll  ...it was such a hit in school ( she is in high school)  and got a lot of request to make more voodoo dolls   never thought that there was a market for ugly , ugly looking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Oh my! Beautiful dresses and a cute bag!



PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!



I just want to say welcome! I can tell you that people here are very nice!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!



The smaller version is just as cute as the larger version! Good job!


----------



## Charmaine

Thought I'd share our princess with her Countdown Chain we made last week!  She cut's a link off every morning!


----------



## Forevryoung

Where is the best place to find the Red Minnie Polka Dot fabric???

(the one with the larger sized polka dots)

Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

mommy2mrb said:


> no they aren't due until later this summer....some of the ladies are just getting them done early....so don't worry and you can get them done when you get your fancy new machine!
> thanks for helping us out!!!



I got mine washed and ready to make yesterday (during the ice storm here in Houston).  Now just waiting for my DGD6 to come over.  She wants to help and I thought this was the perfect thing to do with her and I can explain where we are sending them and why.  



*Toadstool* said:


> You are on a roll!! Love this! I finally figured out Minnie is holding a compass. I totally didn't get that from the design I bought that I stitched out onto Hannah's AK dress from our last trip. I still haven't posted that dress. oops!
> 
> *************************************
> Thanks for all the well wishes for my mom. It was really uplifting to read everything yall said! My mom is leaving for MD Anderson tomorrow. *



Thanks!  I would like to see the Minnie dress you made.  

I hope your mom gets some comfort and answers @ MD Anderson.  I work just a few minutes from there.



lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard
> 
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



WOW...these are to die for!!!!!!   I love all of them.  I would be interested too when you find out how to post/sell the patterns!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION?????Has anyone ever made a rag quilt WITHOUT batting???  I saw a tutorial that did one without batting for a lighter weight quilt.  I want to make one for a Big Give family going March and thought perhaps without batting it would be easier to pack IF they choose to take it with them.  Any thoughts would be appreciated (I've never made one before with or without batting!).  I am using flannel fabric.



I have made several and never put batting in it.  I usually sandwich a layer of flannel between the front and back no matter what I make it out of.  I have used flannel, minky, plain cotton, etc for front and back.



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I got some great deals and my best find was this adorable Wizard of OZ fabric that was 80% off, I found some matching fabrics to go with it and now I need to figure out what to make with it. Anyone have a pattern suggestion, dress or skirt, something really easy?
> 
> I also got adorable Holly Hobby charm packs 2/5.00 to make a skirt, and some other cute cute remnant fabric to do something with.
> 
> Buying fabric is addicting.



Sounds like some great deals!  Can you post a picture of the Wizard of Oz...I would like to see what the fabric looks like

Buying fabric IS addicting......I am living proof.  My daughters say I have a sickness, I buy so much 



MinnieVanMom said:


> You don't upsize the mens XL but take the principals of the bowling shirt and apply it to the regular pattern.  I am nearly finished with DS shirt to match our outfits and he had outgrown the bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> So I measured the front pattern piece across the widest part.  Cut two strips of Red, then four of the regular fabric.  I sewed the red in between the regular fabric and then top stitched and pressed.  I put the two piece together, matched up and then went back to the cutting table and cut the front piece of the shirt which now has a red strip down to front of each side.
> 
> Easy peasy.  Let me get a picture for you.  I have not finished the shirt yet.



CUTE!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!



Ahh....she is precious.  Any word on your tailgating party?  Is it still on?


----------



## kelly1218

Anita..... 

I went back to Joann's today, and my store didn't have the fleece sale. I confused the heck out of them 

BUT.... they honored the price in the email (thank you iPhone) 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> I got mine washed and ready to make yesterday (during the ice storm here in Houston).  Now just waiting for my DGD6 to come over.  She wants to help and I thought this was the perfect thing to do with her and I can explain where we are sending them and why.



Oh that is so sweet she wants to help...you are creating the next generation of compassion , tell her thank you from us and thanks to you too and here is a  from us to you both !!!!!


----------



## Charmaine

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, and I really am not in the market for making stuff to sell much these days anyway.  But if someone asks for my info I will be willing to give them my etsy id.  So having it already written down will be handy, but I certainly won't be going around handing out business cards!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the ruffled bag I made.
> Here it is laying on the bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hanging on the doorknob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with me holding it to get a perspective of how big it is, although this isn't a very good picture since I had to take it of myself, and the flash conveniently wiped out my face, lol:



I know this was done a while ago...but I love love it!  did you use a pattern?  I haven't sewn in months...and just might break out my sewing machines to make this for our trip next month!


----------



## ncmomof2

Forevryoung said:


> Where is the best place to find the Red Minnie Polka Dot fabric???
> 
> (the one with the larger sized polka dots)
> 
> Thanks!



The best place I have found it is at Hancock.  I just looked on-line though and didn't see it.  It usually comes out when the halloween stuff comes out.



Granna4679 said:


> Ahh....she is precious.  Any word on your tailgating party?  Is it still on?



Thanks!  It is on and we have our Sunday School Super Bowl party at our house as well.  It ended up in the high 50's so all the ice melted.  Yeah!  I can't wait for them to wear them tomorrow.


----------



## kelly1218

Forevryoung said:


> Where is the best place to find the Red Minnie Polka Dot fabric???
> 
> (the one with the larger sized polka dots)
> 
> Thanks!



I've seen it at my Joann's.


----------



## visitingapril09

BelleFille said:


> I guess I should say that my name is Adria Tate!! LOL



Welcome and yes, looking at these pages can be very addictive! I am a FB friend of Alicia's also!


----------



## Jaaaacki

Hi, I'm new!!

I've been looking through the pages and you all make some beautiful things.  I especially love all the appliques.  

I'm a fellow sewing mom but have had my machine packed up for about 6 months now.  I'm hoping to dust it off and make a few things for the kids for our upcoming trip.


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!





ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!


Love it just as much as the first one! I hadn't noticed the sparkly trim. Love that! Your littles are so adorable!



PurpleEars said:


> Like I said earlier, I started doing applique "by hand" and that's how I learned to applique. I mostly do simple stuff like Mickey or Minnie heads, so I suppose that's why I haven't had any problems. I also digitize my own applique patterns so I make them work for me. My big test will be when I finish princess Minnie as it will be more complicated. I figured I can always go back to doing applique "by hand" or learn the "new to me" method if this doesn't work out!
> 
> Will continue to pray for your mom and your family


Ah okay.
Thanks for the prayers. 


Charmaine said:


> Thought I'd share our princess with her Countdown Chain we made last week!  She cut's a link off every morning!


Very cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks!  I would like to see the Minnie dress you made.
> 
> I hope your mom gets some comfort and answers @ MD Anderson.  I work just a few minutes from there.


Thanks.
I will try to remember to post a picture of it later. I had a hard drive failure and don't have anything on my computer right now!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Nini, that explains why I get along so well with you from the start!
> 
> I have 31, 15, and 7.  The 7 year old was a total shock, my tubes were tied, or suppose to have been!  But we love all our kids and wouldn't have it any other way.


I knew about the 15 year old and 7 year old, but you surprised me with the 31 year old! Is that a son or daughter?



lovestosew said:


> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> Linnette



Linnette, as usual, you have made some gorgeous dresses!!! And, the bag is cute too! I love the story about the doll!! 

If you already have something ready and just want to turn it into a Ebook (from a Word document or something). I use a program called Primo PDF. When you go to print something, you chose PrimoPDF as your printer, then it prints whatever it is as a PDF file and saves it on your computer. Here is a link: http://www.primopdf.com/index.aspx  It's free software. 



PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!



 !!! 


BelleFille said:


> Hello! Alicia from Facebook shared a link to this forum and to another one for participating in Big Gives. Everyone makes such adorable things!! I had to make myself stop going through the pages!! I was wasting too much time at the computer!



 

Shoot, I missed a few new people!!  to you too!!!


I would say TMTQ, but in truth, I'm just TTTQ (too tired to quote). I loved seeing everything posted the last few days!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Charmaine said:


> Hello, It's been a while since I've been on this board!  I miss it and miss sewing.  I've been just way too busy and we moved 2 times last year (long story) and I don't have a space set up for my sewing as of right now!  lol
> 
> But, we are headed to Disneyland (live in Cali) this March for our daughters 7th Birthday (1st day in the park is her B-Day), so I've  been trying to come up with some more modern Disney Customs...since she seems to have outgrown the Customs that I love to make for her!
> 
> Here's a couple things I did today.  As you can see I screwed up on one of the Mickey ears!!!  Darn it, but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are so excited to go to DL and we are staying @ the Disneyland Hotel for the first time ever!
> 
> We have reservations @ Ariel's Grotto for her Birthday lunch with the princesses - she didn't want a custom dress, so I bought a store brand Princess Belle Dress...it killed me, but hey it's her B-Day...right!?!?  lol



Very cute!  How can a seven year old have you buy a dress???!!!!???  We need to have a talk with that girl!



Forevryoung said:


> Where is the best place to find the Red Minnie Polka Dot fabric???
> 
> (the one with the larger sized polka dots)
> 
> Thanks!



I got mine at Joann's.



Granna4679 said:


> I have made several and never put batting in it.  I usually sandwich a layer of flannel between the front and back no matter what I make it out of.  I have used flannel, minky, plain cotton, etc for front and back.



Thanks.  I already got flannel yesterday and cut it last night.  Time to start sewing today.  I think I might find these quilts to be addicting.  I picked flannel b/c it's so soft but I bet minky would be great to.  I have never sewn with it before but may keep that in mind for a rag quilt for my dd.  She's a blanket lover -- well, we all are in this house!



kelly1218 said:


> Anita.....
> 
> I went back to Joann's today, and my store didn't have the fleece sale. I confused the heck out of them
> 
> BUT.... they honored the price in the email (thank you iPhone)
> Thank you!!!!


Someone working at your store forgot to put your sign up!  I'm in VA and it was on sale here.  Good to know that they honored your e-mail.

My Joanne's even gave me a remnant at the flannel sale price and then half off that -- so I got .75 yards of flannel for $0.94.  However, my cutter had about .75 yards left of flannel on a bolt she was cutting for me and surely did not bother to offer me that at remnant price.  And one time the same cutter (different date, different fabric) asked me if I wanted to get about .5 yards more b/c otherwise she would have to remnant it.  I said sure b/c usually they half price that fraction -- no, she charged me full price!  Just depends on your cutter.



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi, I'm new!!
> 
> I've been looking through the pages and you all make some beautiful things.  I especially love all the appliques.
> 
> I'm a fellow sewing mom but have had my machine packed up for about 6 months now.  I'm hoping to dust it off and make a few things for the kids for our upcoming trip.



Welcome and do get that machine dusted off -- your children are at perfect ages to wear just about anything you want to make them!


----------



## cogero

So yesterday I decided to reorganize my basement and I moved the table where I have my sewing machine and made it easier to walk around so now all my crafts have their own section. 

I figure if DH can have his sports memorabilia all over my first floor I can take my basement over with my scrapbooking supplies, art supplies and sewing. Not to mention my home business but I did decide to give DD a better space to work with her art stuff.

I still have more to do but I am going to sew at some point today. I have a lot to finish. But I need to get to Target for printer ink and some things.


----------



## RMAMom

Welcome to all of the new posters! I can't wait to see what you all create.

I spent most of yesterday making curtains for my sun room, 12 windows. I'll take a picture later and post. I am sooo excited to have them done, I have been looking for fabric to make curtains for this room since we bought the house 4 years ago!


----------



## heatherskiba

cogero said:


> So yesterday I decided to reorganize my basement and I moved the table where I have my sewing machine and made it easier to walk around so now all my crafts have their own section.
> 
> I figure if DH can have his sports memorabilia all over my first floor I can take my basement over with my scrapbooking supplies, art supplies and sewing. Not to mention my home business but I did decide to give DD a better space to work with her art stuff.
> 
> I still have more to do but I am going to sew at some point today. I have a lot to finish. But I need to get to Target for printer ink and some things.



LOL! Wish I HAD a basement! But down here in New Orleans....well, you know...


----------



## NiniMorris

I was extremely excited yesterday when I had my first Etsy sale...until I realized that there are no orange size 2T tshirts anywhere in the area!  After  I pay the S&H to get one here by early this week...I have a whopping 3 dollar profit!  Hmmmm, good thing I am still getting local business!  LOL


Nini (whining almost over!  LOL)


----------



## ellenbenny

Charmaine said:


> I know this was done a while ago...but I love love it!  did you use a pattern?  I haven't sewn in months...and just might break out my sewing machines to make this for our trip next month!



It is the Rosetta Ruffle bag by Sisboom and Carla C.  Available on youcanmakethis.com

HTH


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!
> 
> 
> In case you didn't see...There are three separate 15% off codes at YCMT.
> Use SewClothing for 15% off items in the Clothing Creation category
> Use SewHomeDecor for 15% off items in the Home Decor category
> Use SewValentines for 15% off items in the Handbags category
> 
> 
> Now...I was not a happy camper when WalMart stopped selling fabric by the yard.  However, when they get a new shipment in, all the hanging 2 yard cuts of fabric gets marked down....so I just spent $25 and got 28 yards of fabric!  A two yard cut of fabric is less than the cost of their fat quarters!
> 
> This is the third time I have been able to do this...but the problem is there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to when it happens.  Since there is no dedicated 'fabric' person, the computer decides when they need a new shipment and how much.  (unfortunately, this new way of selling fabric is costing them money, so my local manager said they may be discontinuing the selling of fabric...)
> 
> 
> Just in the sharing mood today!
> 
> 
> Nini



My wal-fart never did sell the pre-cuts after getting rid of their fabric department   I'm still bitter about the entire thing and refuse to shop there.

Thanks for the code!!  Off to get the simply sweet 



ms_mckenna said:


> Finally found the perfect pattern and got brave and decided to cut  my princess toile. This was my first ever pattern that was not a CarlaC pattern so I am pretty proud of myself that I made it through it! I did make some mistakes but I was able to fix them at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the front. I had bought a custom a little bit ago and she sent me some extras. These bows were some of the extras even have castles and crowns on them they are perfect I was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the back.



SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!  You do such lovely work 



haleyknits said:


> Here are the dresses I have made for dd this week. I am a novice at sewing and my machine has a problem, but I persevered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she thought she was SO funny lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover fabric so I made this one too. She wouldn't take the leggings off



Very cute, I love the halter dress very clever to use your extra fabric



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my first Vida.  I enjoyed working with trim, since I never have used it before.  I think I will getting more for our next Disney trip!  Our church has Tailgate Sunday every year and you are suppose to wear your favorite team.  We are not into pro sports so we always wear our Aggie stuff (my husband and I are both Aggies).  My girls never have anything to wear so I decided to make something this year.  I still have to make a smaller version.  Now I hope the snow goes away so she can wear it!



Cute dress and ADORABLE little girls you've got.  I saw the smaller too, but didn't quote...such cuties!



Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:



LOVE IT!!  Where did you find the cutie designs?



weluvdizne said:


> Cute Valentine's Day shirt.  I need to get working on my dd's skirt that I promised her.
> 
> 
> Need expert opinions, please.  When we go on our trip in September, my baby will be 10 1/2 months old.  He's a big guy, so I'm sure he'll be in at least an 18 month.  Now, do you suggest regular t-shirts or one-sies?  I'm leaning towards regular t-shirts for a couple reasons.  1. If it's hot, I can pull up his t-shirt and put a cool washcloth on his tummy.  2. If he has a really messy diaper, we would just have to change his shorts, not his entire outfit.  Since he'll match or coordinate with the older 2, I'd be upset if I had to change his whole outfit.  What do you experts think?



I vote for t-shirts...onesies are a pain especially if he is prone to blow outs, ack!!



ms_mckenna said:


> Question ???
> Does anyone here make custom bedding sets? I am wanting to do EEs room in some plush fabrics. She won't keep a sleep cap on her head so I try to keep really soft fabrics in her bed. She has slept on a minky sheet since we got her at 3 months old. We are moving this summer though and moving her into a big girl bed (either a twin or a full). I am trying to decide if I want to buck up and buy one Etsy or give custom bedding a go. Would love any info anyone has.



I definitely think you have what it takes to try out bedding!!  Most of it is just straight lines anyhow.



*Toadstool* said:


> Japanese fabrics are usually really fine quality! I love them. I think alot of them are better or just as good as high end fabrics here. It is expensive because it is high quality. I have alot of it. It washes beautifully. They seem to all be made from the same company too. I got some from This and That Japan on etsy. Pretty much the only etsy shop selling them is him I think. He/she is really nice too!



Thanks!!  gonna check it out


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> So yesterday I decided to reorganize my basement and I moved the table where I have my sewing machine and made it easier to walk around so now all my crafts have their own section.
> 
> I figure if DH can have his sports memorabilia all over my first floor I can take my basement over with my scrapbooking supplies, art supplies and sewing. Not to mention my home business but I did decide to give DD a better space to work with her art stuff.
> 
> I still have more to do but I am going to sew at some point today. I have a lot to finish. But I need to get to Target for printer ink and some things.


Way to get it done.  I love to reorganize and find a better way to  make things fit.  Hope you have more room.  I would love to see a picture.



RMAMom said:


> Welcome to all of the new posters! I can't wait to see what you all create.
> 
> I spent most of yesterday making curtains for my sun room, 12 windows. I'll take a picture later and post. I am sooo excited to have them done, I have been looking for fabric to make curtains for this room since we bought the house 4 years ago!


Oh please post soon.  Is it worth it to sew curtains?  Did it take a long time, was it hard?  A sun room, sounds lovely.



NiniMorris said:


> I was extremely excited yesterday when I had my first Etsy sale...until I realized that there are no orange size 2T tshirts anywhere in the area!  After  I pay the S&H to get one here by early this week...I have a whopping 3 dollar profit!  Hmmmm, good thing I am still getting local business!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini (whining almost over!  LOL)


Ok, so you made $3 that is good and you had a sale!  That is a big thing in my book.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!


Welcome and to all the new members.  I love this forum and the great ideas and help when it comes to sewing.  Feel free to ask questions, it is a very friendly group.


----------



## kelly1218

VBAndrea said:


> Someone working at your store forgot to put your sign up!  I'm in VA and it was on sale here.  Good to know that they honored your e-mail.
> 
> My Joanne's even gave me a remnant at the flannel sale price and then half off that -- so I got .75 yards of flannel for $0.94.  However, my cutter had about .75 yards left of flannel on a bolt she was cutting for me and surely did not bother to offer me that at remnant price.  And one time the same cutter (different date, different fabric) asked me if I wanted to get about .5 yards more b/c otherwise she would have to remnant it.  I said sure b/c usually they half price that fraction -- no, she charged me full price!  Just depends on your cutter.


 oh, that would annoy me. I would realize the mistake after i got home too   
I don't think they forgot the sign... We tried a couple of patterns and none were coming up on sale.  We had to get the manager to override it. Both at the cutting counter and register. 
I had them offer me the last .5 yard for the first time last week.  I never had them do that before. 
I do usually try to go to my Walmart though.... The one girl there must HATE cutting the fabric.... She does such a sloppy job... I always end up with a lot more than I asked for


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I can now post pics 

So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters. 





Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE IT!!  Where did you find the cutie designs?



I bought them at Hancock. I do not have an embroidery machine and I would never be able to do something that small with such detail by hand with my machine. I also got a goofy. They had tigger, pooh and piglet as well but not enough of each so as both my girls could have em all. I will go back this week to see if they have more.


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Way to get it done.  I love to reorganize and find a better way to  make things fit.  Hope you have more room.  I would love to see a picture.
> 
> .



I will try to take pictures later. I think I am going to either need a different table (I am using my MILs old dining room table) or a new ott lite.Mine is supposed to clip onto the table and this one doesn't. I may think about a new shelf possibly.

okay I have a question, I have an anniversary coming up and a big birthday in October. I am debating either upgrading my sewing/embroidery machine or going with the PE-770 My machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop and I would like a 5 x 7 at minimum.

For those of you with the PE 770 do you like having a seperate machine.

I am trying to decide what to ask for


----------



## VBAndrea

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Is the skirt from a pattern or did you come up with that on your own?  I'm thinking I could adapt Leslie's double layer twirl skirt to get something of that affect.

My only complaint about you and your sewing is that the little I can see of your sewing area is way too neat


----------



## clairemolly

cogero said:


> I will try to take pictures later. I think I am going to either need a different table (I am using my MILs old dining room table) or a new ott lite.Mine is supposed to clip onto the table and this one doesn't. I may think about a new shelf possibly.
> 
> okay I have a question, I have an anniversary coming up and a big birthday in October. I am debating either upgrading my sewing/embroidery machine or going with the PE-770 My machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop and I would like a 5 x 7 at minimum.
> 
> For those of you with the PE 770 do you like having a seperate machine.
> 
> I am trying to decide what to ask for



I like having them separate.  Sometimes I have them both going, especially if I am embroidering or appliquing something that has minimal chance to get mseed up (never a onesie).  I have the PE-780D and when I had it in the shop to get serviced I could still sew.  My MIL has her Bernina Artista in the shop getting cleaned and tuned up and can't do anything!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

VBAndrea said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Is the skirt from a pattern or did you come up with that on your own?  I'm thinking I could adapt Leslie's double layer twirl skirt to get something of that affect.
> 
> My only complaint about you and your sewing is that the little I can see of your sewing area is way too neat




LOL it wasn't that clean before I took the pictures, I moved everything to take the pic, my space is totally unorganized right now. 

Thanks. I should have linked the pattern I used, I made the skirt from this online Tute Mine didn't turn out nearly as pretty as her's I love the fabrics in the top picture of the front page.


----------



## VBAndrea

Oops -- deleted -- double posted whien I logged off and back on again.  Sorry.


----------



## Colleen27

lovestosew said:


> I finally finished some patterns for the princess dress...have it ready in size 2, 5, 6, 7
> 
> I would like to know if any of you know of a easy to follow ebook tutorial, ( a while back Carla gave me a link but can't find it )   I do not know how to do e files and it will make it so much easier to send it thru the computer than to mail it. If anyone knows about an easy to follow tut please let me know
> 
> I made snow white with the same pattern (I posted this picts  on Facebook)
> this one has a petti skirt attatch to the dress ( what  a nightmare...I hate to do ruffles )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets



Oh my, those are amazing! Please be sure to post when you've got that pattern in ebook format and available somewhere, because my girls would ADORE those!


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> I was extremely excited yesterday when I had my first Etsy sale...until I realized that there are no orange size 2T tshirts anywhere in the area!  After  I pay the S&H to get one here by early this week...I have a whopping 3 dollar profit!  Hmmmm, good thing I am still getting local business!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini (whining almost over!  LOL)



I'm sorry about that! I hate when things like that happen! 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



I agree with Andrea! Your space is too clean!!! The outfits are adorable!!! I love the skirts. 

Have you joined the Big Give? We really need some help with the two Gives I posted last week.


----------



## DMGeurts

And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!  

This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.  

When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!  

Front:





Back:


----------



## teresajoy

*And, speaking of the Gives...​*

Glo's outfits have filled up nicely, but her brothers and Mom and Aunt only have 2 items each. We could REALLY need some help getting them more shirts made. Iron ons are ok too! And, would anyone like to make her an Eye Spy Bag? (I'm sure her brothers would like them too, if anyone wants to do them for them)
Go here to sign up for Glo's Give:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=70825&threadid=792926&page=1#6485749
The ship date for Glo is February 21, we really can't go any later than that, their trip starts the 27th. 

And, Korissa's Give needs MANY more outfits!
Korissa, the Wish child only has 2 t-shirts. The rest of the older kids and adults have 2 t-shirts as well. And, her little 7 year old sister, Kylee (who has been having lots of medical problems the last few weeks) only has one outfit. 
A big part of their trip is going to Sea World and Busch Gardens. We could really use some Sea World and animal themed outfits. 
Here is the link to Korissa's:
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/70543/792031

I had the ship date set for Korissa's Give for February 21, but if you need more time just let me know! We like the families to have their items a bout a month before their trip, so they know what they are getting and what they will still need. But, if you need more time, just drop me a line to let me know. 

ETA: I just read on her Trip Report that they just found out that Korissa's brother has scoliosis and may have to be in a brace for 1 -2 years. This family really needs some magic thrown their way! 

These are some really fabulous families who are going through so much, please come help them out. ​


----------



## ryleigh'smom2004

DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



That is so cute and I would love to know what board that was on? I like doing sew-a-longs.


----------



## teresajoy

DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:




Wow, your daughter did an amazing job!!! This is just beautiful, you should be very proud!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



wow, that is quiet impressive for a 11yr old!!! you have a right to be proud  it is so cute!!!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



oh this is gorgeous


----------



## weluvdizne

DMGeurts said:


> Front:




Wow!  Awesome Job!   What a lucky doll


----------



## weluvdizne

O.k., I know that somebody hand appliques onto a different piece of fabric, then uses a straight stitch to put it on a t-shirt.  Since I had such difficulties doing the applique directly to a t-shirt, I'd like to try this method.  Could somebody tell me the details how to do this, please.  I'd really appreciate it.  I need to start the adult tshirts for our trip.  Thanks so much!


----------



## hmdelf

hi everyone
I am new to this page and I hope I can keep up. Everyone has pretty amazing talent. I am a novice sewer and I have an embroidery machine that I love. I have 3 kids ds6, ds4, dd19months
I am missing Disney World badly so i figured I would come on here and get some inspiration. I also joined the Big Give and I hope I can add to the magic that is spread from there.


Twice_as_Nice said:


> I finally got to make a trip to my 2 favorite fabric stores and actually purchase some of the fabric I have been drooling over for years, now that I have a sewing machine.
> 
> I got some great deals and my best find was this adorable Wizard of OZ fabric that was 80% off, I found some matching fabrics to go with it and now I need to figure out what to make with it. Anyone have a pattern suggestion, dress or skirt, something really easy?
> 
> I also got adorable Holly Hobby charm packs 2/5.00 to make a skirt, and some other cute cute remnant fabric to do something with.
> 
> Buying fabric is addicting.


I would say maybe a pillowcase dress or a strip work skirt with matching shirt. I would love to know where you found the fabric at that price. My boys school is doing an auction and the theme is "No Place Like St Bridget w/ a WOZ Theme. I'd love to make an outfit to auction if you would share your source.



NiniMorris said:


> I was extremely excited yesterday when I had my first Etsy sale...until I realized that there are no orange size 2T tshirts anywhere in the area!  After  I pay the S&H to get one here by early this week...I have a whopping 3 dollar profit!  Hmmmm, good thing I am still getting local business!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini (whining almost over!  LOL)


 What size do you need? I have several orange shirts. I sell on Etsy too. I can ship it out to you tomorrow if I have it in stock


----------



## weluvdizne

In case you are looking for girls short sleeve t-shirts or leggings, Target has them on sale this week.


----------



## juliesews

So I was looking for the sale on the pre-cuts.  They weren't in the back at my store, they were in the front, by the registers.  I got a 1 1/2 yard piece of sherpa/zebra for $5.00  It was actually a kit to make a wrap and hat... it will either be a blanket or three scarves... still deciding.  I try really really hard not to stash but they did really have some great deals... they had princess and the frog fleece and spiderman and then just cuts of novelty prints.  All of the ones on sale were called kits but they were all just cuts of fabric with directions stuffed inside.


----------



## Granna4679

kelly1218 said:


> Anita.....
> 
> I went back to Joann's today, and my store didn't have the fleece sale. I confused the heck out of them
> 
> BUT.... they honored the price in the email (thank you iPhone)
> Thank you!!!!



Wow...I can't believe they didn't have the signs posted but I am so glad they honored your email.  



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



First projects?  You would never know it.  I love both of them.  Thanks for the tute too...looks like a new pattern I might like to try!



DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



How cute!  She did a wonderful job!  Looks like she is following right along in your footsteps!


----------



## hivemama

Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining you! We are heading to WDW for the first time in November, and I am up to my ears in sewing projects for our trip - and thanks to you, I keep adding more ideas to the list  I just got all the fabric I needed to do a couple minnie pillowcase dresses for my girls, and will start on that hopefully this week. I have 7 (yes, I have a problem...) other dresses I'm hoping to finish up tonight and tomorrow. I'm looking for ideas on what I can make for my oldest DS. He is very sad that the girls get special clothes made for them, and all he gets are the occasional pair of pj pants. I have had a horrible time finding boy patterns.



lovestosew said:


> pantaloons to go with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauntlets



LOVE LOVE LOVE these! You are very gifted! I'd love to know when the pattern is available!

Janna


----------



## Charmaine

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute!  How can a seven year old have you buy a dress???!!!!???  We need to have a talk with that girl!



I know...she has her own style and I am accomodating my sewing style to her liking now!  I enjoy sewing for her, so I better sew what she likes, right!?!?  There are so many cute customs that I've made for her and she wears one time and that's it.  Too much work for only one time.  lol  If I had been sewing the last few months, I could have made a Belle Dress that would accomodate her style, but I just didn't have the time.    I have really missed this board!  So glad to be back!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ncmomof2 said:


>


This looks great!  Your girls are getting so big.  All of these vidas inspired me to make one this weekend.  I haven't used my vida pattern in a very long time.  Will post pics when I get done iwth the pants.  I made a shirt using the vida pattern instead of a dress.  I forgot how fun the vida is to make.



cogero said:


> okay I have a question, I have an anniversary coming up and a big birthday in October. I am debating either upgrading my sewing/embroidery machine or going with the PE-770 My machine only has a 4 x 4 hoop and I would like a 5 x 7 at minimum.
> 
> For those of you with the PE 770 do you like having a seperate machine.
> 
> I am trying to decide what to ask for



I really like having separate machines.  I was working on a dalmation vida this weekend and was able to stitch out the dalmations on the front and the pants while I used my sewing machine and serger to work on the rest of the outfit.  You can get things done much quicker this way.



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



This is great!  My daughter is asking to learn how to sew.  I am just not sure where to start with teaching a 6 yr old /almost 7 year old.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone for such wonderful comments - DD is elated that you all love the dress she made - she really did work hard on it!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is great!  My daughter is asking to learn how to sew.  I am just not sure where to start with teaching a 6 yr old /almost 7 year old.



I couldn't even tell you where to start... all I did for dd - this was several months ago, btw - is get out an old pillow case and have her start sewing straight lines (she sews straighter than I do  )  Then we moved on to zig-zags.  After HOURS of that... she took her *own $$* to the fabric store to buy 3 half yards of fabric to make all of her friends headbands for Christmas.  Then she started making dolly headbands... and she does make a few of our doll hair accessores - bows and things that I attach to outfits.  And now this.    DD has incredible attention to detail - however she is quite impatient - so if things don't go right the first time - that's it.  I am not sure if she could have started to sew a year ago - she just didn't have the patience for it.

I really think your dd could start with sewing straight lines on the sewing machine though... It's easy enough, and might pique her interest.  We are lucky enough that we have 2 of the exact same machines - so dd is on one and I am on the other - and it's so easy just to lean over and tell her how to do something.  

Not sure if that helped or not...  Sometimes I ramble too much.  

D~


----------



## queenvickitoria

Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?


----------



## PurpleEars

Charmaine said:


> Thought I'd share our princess with her Countdown Chain we made last week!  She cut's a link off every morning!



It must be exciting to see the Countdown Chain getting shorter and shorter! Thanks for sharing your picture!



Forevryoung said:


> Where is the best place to find the Red Minnie Polka Dot fabric???
> 
> (the one with the larger sized polka dots)
> 
> Thanks!



The ones with 3/4" diameter dots can often be found at Joann. I also have ones with 1 3/4" diameter dots (much closer to the dot size on Minnie's dress) - they came from my local fabric store before Halloween. I bought a full bolt on a 50% off sale and I hadn't seen more of them since.



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi, I'm new!!
> 
> I've been looking through the pages and you all make some beautiful things.  I especially love all the appliques.
> 
> I'm a fellow sewing mom but have had my machine packed up for about 6 months now.  I'm hoping to dust it off and make a few things for the kids for our upcoming trip.



I just want to say 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



Good job on the skirt and the tops. I really like them!



DMGeurts said:


>



Wow, she did a WONDERFUL job on the dress!



hmdelf said:


> hi everyone
> I am new to this page and I hope I can keep up. Everyone has pretty amazing talent. I am a novice sewer and I have an embroidery machine that I love. I have 3 kids ds6, ds4, dd19months
> I am missing Disney World badly so i figured I would come on here and get some inspiration. I also joined the Big Give and I hope I can add to the magic that is spread from there.



 to you as well.



hivemama said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining you! We are heading to WDW for the first time in November, and I am up to my ears in sewing projects for our trip - and thanks to you, I keep adding more ideas to the list  I just got all the fabric I needed to do a couple minnie pillowcase dresses for my girls, and will start on that hopefully this week. I have 7 (yes, I have a problem...) other dresses I'm hoping to finish up tonight and tomorrow. I'm looking for ideas on what I can make for my oldest DS. He is very sad that the girls get special clothes made for them, and all he gets are the occasional pair of pj pants. I have had a horrible time finding boy patterns.



Oh, one more  You may want to consider the bowling shirt pattern on youcanmakethis.com to make something special for your DS.


----------



## RMAMom

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



These look great. I love those flowers!



DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



WOW, she did a really great job, I can't wait to see what she does next.



weluvdizne said:


> O.k., I know that somebody hand appliques onto a different piece of fabric, then uses a straight stitch to put it on a t-shirt.  Since I had such difficulties doing the applique directly to a t-shirt, I'd like to try this method.  Could somebody tell me the details how to do this, please.  I'd really appreciate it.  I need to start the adult tshirts for our trip.  Thanks so much!



I believe that LisaZoe does that. I don't know if she ever posted that on her blog or not. Hopefully someone will come along and post a link, I can't seem to find it in my bookmarks. 



hivemama said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining you! We are heading to WDW for the first time in November, and I am up to my ears in sewing projects for our trip - and thanks to you, I keep adding more ideas to the list  I just got all the fabric I needed to do a couple minnie pillowcase dresses for my girls, and will start on that hopefully this week. I have 7 (yes, I have a problem...) other dresses I'm hoping to finish up tonight and tomorrow. I'm looking for ideas on what I can make for my oldest DS. He is very sad that the girls get special clothes made for them, and all he gets are the occasional pair of pj pants. I have had a horrible time finding boy patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE these! You are very gifted! I'd love to know when the pattern is available!
> 
> Janna



Oh boy Janna, now that you found this wonderful board your list will get really long!   How old is your DS? Did you check Youcanmakethis.com  You may find a few things there, like easy fit pants and the bowling shirt



queenvickitoria said:


> Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?



Umm, yes, you are the only one.


----------



## RMAMom

There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this






[/IMG]

My DD's 26th birthday was last Monday and I made this for her. I found the pattern to be very easy to follow. You have three choices for the ruffles, I used my serger for a rolled hem but you will also have directions to make the ruffles with a 1/4 in hem on your sewing machine or a double ruffle. As always with Carla's patterns it is very thorough and easy to understand with a few options. Just my 2¢


----------



## erikawolf2004

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



These came out really cute-Great job!  How did you learn to do the adorable flowers?


----------



## erikawolf2004

Lot the hawaii dress for the AG doll, your dd did a great job-you both should be very proud.  I want to teach my dd how to sew this year-what wonderful mother daughter memories to be had!

The ruffle purse/bag is super cute!

Welcome to the new followers, it is always fun to have more contributors here.

I haven't been around much lately, but am looking forward to getting back to sewing in about a week


----------



## kelly1218

DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:


That is incredible!!!! She did a great job


----------



## GlassSlippers

juliesews said:


> So I was looking for the sale on the pre-cuts.  They weren't in the back at my store, they were in the front, by the registers.  I got a 1 1/2 yard piece of sherpa/zebra for $5.00  It was actually a kit to make a wrap and hat... it will either be a blanket or three scarves... still deciding.  I try really really hard not to stash but they did really have some great deals... they had princess and the frog fleece and spiderman and then just cuts of novelty prints.  All of the ones on sale were called kits but they were all just cuts of fabric with directions stuffed inside.



Where was this? I love a deal!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## weluvdizne

RMAMom said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DD's 26th birthday was last Monday and I made this for her. I found the pattern to be very easy to follow. You have three choices for the ruffles, I used my serger for a rolled hem but you will also have directions to make the ruffles with a 1/4 in hem on your sewing machine or a double ruffle. As always with Carla's patterns it is very thorough and easy to understand with a few options. Just my 2¢



Your bag looks pretty.  Does it have a zipper?  Thanks for the info about the pattern's ease.


----------



## teresajoy

queenvickitoria said:


> Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?



I haven't bought a commercial pattern in awhile, but I do like a nicely folded pattern! 



RMAMom said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DD's 26th birthday was last Monday and I made this for her. I found the pattern to be very easy to follow. You have three choices for the ruffles, I used my serger for a rolled hem but you will also have directions to make the ruffles with a 1/4 in hem on your sewing machine or a double ruffle. As always with Carla's patterns it is very thorough and easy to understand with a few options. Just my 2¢



That is really beautiful! 
*



We still need more help on the Big Gives we have posted, Korissa only has two shirts, and she is the wish girl!*


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> O.k., I know that somebody hand appliques onto a different piece of fabric, then uses a straight stitch to put it on a t-shirt.  Since I had such difficulties doing the applique directly to a t-shirt, I'd like to try this method.  Could somebody tell me the details how to do this, please.  I'd really appreciate it.  I need to start the adult tshirts for our trip.  Thanks so much!


I have done this just once.  I hand appliqued onto a piece of inexpensive broadcloth.  I did everything except the border.  I then just cut the broadcloth up to the border and satin stitched the border on to the t-shirt.  It was much less nerve wracking doing it this way.

Shannon might be the one to ask -- I know she will do appliques and sell them.  I'm not sure if you do a straight stitch around hers or a satin stitch.  I don't see Shannon too often these days though.

These were the shirts I did:




I did all the face details, details on the candy cane, etc -- basically everything on the interior -- before doing the final satin stitches around the border (which did require color changes, but still so much easier for me).






juliesews said:


> So I was looking for the sale on the pre-cuts.  They weren't in the back at my store, they were in the front, by the registers.  I got a 1 1/2 yard piece of sherpa/zebra for $5.00  It was actually a kit to make a wrap and hat... it will either be a blanket or three scarves... still deciding.  I try really really hard not to stash but they did really have some great deals... they had princess and the frog fleece and spiderman and then just cuts of novelty prints.  All of the ones on sale were called kits but they were all just cuts of fabric with directions stuffed inside.


We don't have these kits in our Super Walmarts, but we still have one Walmart with fabric and they have a very few kits, but never on sale.  Mind you, I am not complaining.  I am thrilled to have a Walmart with fabric still.  I just got a couple of yards of about 4 fabrics -- most on sale for $2.50 a yard, one for $3.50 and one for $1.00 per yard!!!!  Stupid me only bought two yards and then decided to go back and buy the bolt and the $1 one was gone   Some of our Superwalmarts have started carrying bolts of 5 yards for $5 (for the whole 5 yards) but it's very thin fabric and usually outdated calico prints if it's cotton.



hivemama said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining you! We are heading to WDW for the first time in November, and I am up to my ears in sewing projects for our trip - and thanks to you, I keep adding more ideas to the list  I just got all the fabric I needed to do a couple minnie pillowcase dresses for my girls, and will start on that hopefully this week. I have 7 (yes, I have a problem...) other dresses I'm hoping to finish up tonight and tomorrow. I'm looking for ideas on what I can make for my oldest DS. He is very sad that the girls get special clothes made for them, and all he gets are the occasional pair of pj pants. I have had a horrible time finding boy patterns.
> 
> Janna



The Bowling Shirt from YouCanMakeThis.com was the staple in my ds's wardrobe for our Disney trip.  It's a bit more difficult than a ppillow case dress, but still very doable.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This looks great!  Your girls are getting so big.  All of these vidas inspired me to make one this weekend.  I haven't used my vida pattern in a very long time.  Will post pics when I get done iwth the pants.  I made a shirt using the vida pattern instead of a dress.  I forgot how fun the vida is to make.
> 
> This is great!  My daughter is asking to learn how to sew.  I am just not sure where to start with teaching a 6 yr old /almost 7 year old.


I agree -- I nedd to get my Vida pattern out as well.  I was hoping to do one for a Big Give sometime soon but it seems patchwork twirls are a more favored request by the Wish Kids.

For your dd how about buying her a pillow form, like a 14 x 14 and having her make different slip covers for it.  I am doing some for a Big Give.  You'd have to devise the pattern (I just did a trial one on cheap fabric) but it's all straight lines and she wouldn't have to serge if you didn't want her doing that yet.



queenvickitoria said:


> Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?



I don't buy either -- I only do patterns from YCMT.  I may someday try a commercial pattern again since my sewing skills are better.  I'll keep Simplicity in mind -- I like things neat and tidy as well!


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is great!  My daughter is asking to learn how to sew.  I am just not sure where to start with teaching a 6 yr old /almost 7 year old.




My daughter started on straight straight stitches.  We ripped up some long strips of fabric (about 6 inches wide by the width of fabric) and then she randomly sewed them together to make a quilt top. The next thing she did was to use a charm pack to make a baby quilt top for my GD, and then she graduated to making her first A line dress.  Just start on simplicity and work your way up.   Each item finished builds on the skills.  Of course...you have to actually FINISH a project for it to count...the first quilt top is still in my sewing 'box' of UnFinished Objects (UFOs)



Nini


----------



## rtruba

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



Both are super cute. I don't know why you say not perfect, they look great to me.


----------



## tricia

Disneymom1218 said:


> So I have started the girls valentines outfits and I got one of the shirts done today. I still have to embelish jeans and make the bows. I will post pics of the finished outfits all together but for now here is the first shirt:



Cute.  Love the cuties.  I just finished a valentine outfit last night.  Will post pics in a few.



lovestosew said:


> I am officially out of the disboutique club...(insert cry and sad, sad face!!)  as I do not keep up with it!!  But I'm trying really hard



Oh LInette, we would never kick you out.  Especially if you promise to keep posting your wonderful creations once in a while.



PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!



Welcome



staley7580 said:


> Hello ladies! I have popped on a couple of times before, and now we are planning a trip to Disneyland in a couple of months. I have a question for you all.. My husband wants a bowling shirt to match our boys. I was wondering if you knew a way to upsize the pattern to fit a mens XL. If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!



Welcome.  I would not try to upsize it that much, as you will have problems with the neckline I expect.  I would buy a men's pattern, and use the pattern pieces for that, but use Carla's method of assembly.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the smaller version  I need to move the buttons for a tighter fit but I am pretty happy with them!



Just as cute as the larger version.  Did they get a lot of attention in them?



BelleFille said:


> Hello! Alicia from Facebook shared a link to this forum and to another one for participating in Big Gives. Everyone makes such adorable things!! I had to make myself stop going through the pages!! I was wasting too much time at the computer!



Welcome.



Charmaine said:


>



Great stuff.  



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi, I'm new!!
> 
> I've been looking through the pages and you all make some beautiful things.  I especially love all the appliques.
> 
> I'm a fellow sewing mom but have had my machine packed up for about 6 months now.  I'm hoping to dust it off and make a few things for the kids for our upcoming trip.



Welcome



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



Looks great to me, and good idea to make 2 shirts to match.



DMGeurts said:


> Back:



Awesome job to your daughter.  I just met a 13 year old on Saturday that has been doing a lot of sewing.  Her aunt wanted us to meet to give her some encouragement to keep up the good work.



hmdelf said:


> hi everyone
> I am new to this page and I hope I can keep up. Everyone has pretty amazing talent. I am a novice sewer and I have an embroidery machine that I love. I have 3 kids ds6, ds4, dd19months
> I am missing Disney World badly so i figured I would come on here and get some inspiration. I also joined the Big Give and I hope I can add to the magic that is spread from there.
> 
> I would say maybe a pillowcase dress or a strip work skirt with matching shirt. I would love to know where you found the fabric at that price. My boys school is doing an auction and the theme is "No Place Like St Bridget w/ a WOZ Theme. I'd love to make an outfit to auction if you would share your source.
> 
> What size do you need? I have several orange shirts. I sell on Etsy too. I can ship it out to you tomorrow if I have it in stock



Welcome, and my local fabric store has lots of Wizard of Oz fabric at about 5 dollars a meter.  PM me if you want more details.



hivemama said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining you! We are heading to WDW for the first time in November, and I am up to my ears in sewing projects for our trip - and thanks to you, I keep adding more ideas to the list  I just got all the fabric I needed to do a couple minnie pillowcase dresses for my girls, and will start on that hopefully this week. I have 7 (yes, I have a problem...) other dresses I'm hoping to finish up tonight and tomorrow. I'm looking for ideas on what I can make for my oldest DS. He is very sad that the girls get special clothes made for them, and all he gets are the occasional pair of pj pants. I have had a horrible time finding boy patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE these! You are very gifted! I'd love to know when the pattern is available!
> 
> Janna



Welcome, as others have said, the bowling shirt is great for guys this age.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> This is great!  My daughter is asking to learn how to sew.  I am just not sure where to start with teaching a 6 yr old /almost 7 year old.



I taught my son when he was 6 with a rag quilt.  I drew the lines in chalk where he was to cut.  Then he made up the 'sandwiches', then I drew and X in chalk where he was to sew.  The first two he made we just did them of 6 squares of about 22" x 22" each.  Just a perfect lap quilt for a little guy.

Here is his first one.




And here he is working on his 3rd. 







RMAMom said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My DD's 26th birthday was last Monday and I made this for her. I found the pattern to be very easy to follow. You have three choices for the ruffles, I used my serger for a rolled hem but you will also have directions to make the ruffles with a 1/4 in hem on your sewing machine or a double ruffle. As always with Carla's patterns it is very thorough and easy to understand with a few options. Just my 2¢



Very nice.


----------



## billwendy

PrincessBoo said:


> I've been on Disboards for a while but never post. I saw this thread today and fell in love. Umm.. will you have me?
> 
> Cute stuff!!!



Absolutely!! THe more the merrier!! Its so fun to see what others create!! Very inspirational!



teresajoy said:


> We still need more help on the Big Gives we have posted, Korissa only has two shirts, and she is the wish girl![/B]



Teresa - did you see- Korissa's give is really getting there!! Looks like the actual Wish Girl- Korissa and her BFF are the ones in need though!! Can anyone do a Tshirt for these 2 Bff's? How fun to go on a trip with your friend!! Maybe  a cool iron on or one of the peace love shirts????



tricia said:


> Here is his first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is working on his 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.



Aww- I loved these the first time you posted them a LONG time ago - so cool -is he still interested in making them these days?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

queenvickitoria said:


> Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?


I just iron out the patterns and then place them the way I feel they fit best on the fabric.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.


That is just adorable, did you do it by hand?  Very original.



DMGeurts said:


> And WOW - she did a great job!  Sorry, but I am so proud of her - she has a great talent!
> 
> This is a traditional Hawaiian dress, called a muu-muu.  This pattern was drafted by a friend of mine on another board - and this dress is part of a "sew-a-long" on that board.  It was a total and complete accident that the fabric and dress resemble Lilo's... the fabric was sent to me by the same friend who developed the pattern.
> 
> When I printed the pattern this morning, I thought it would make a great first project for dd - she has been helping me sew a few items, and I felt she was ready to take it on.  DD is so proud of herself, and she has every right to be!
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Your daughter did an amazing job.  Will she sew seat covers for me?  I love that fabric.



RMAMom said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Very cute.  Was it easy to make?  Us there a zipper?  I want to make something like it for our trip.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did finish all three patchwork twirls skirts  But then woke up with hives and took an allergy pill and slept all day yesterday and last evening.

Today I am setting up to sew the pirate applique for Mom's skirt and hopefully a few others.

I can offer help with the bowling shirt and feel myself to be qualified because if there was a mistake to be made I have made it.  They are easy, diverse and great for the boys.  Just feel free to ask.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Teresa - did you see- Korissa's give is really getting there!! Looks like the actual Wish Girl- Korissa and her BFF are the ones in need though!! Can anyone do a Tshirt for these 2 Bff's? How fun to go on a trip with your friend!! Maybe  a cool iron on or one of the peace love shirts????



YES!!!   
I was so happy when I got up and saw they had gotten more items!!!! 

Like you said, we could still use a shirt or two for Korissa (the Wish girl) and Ashlee.  

And, thanks to everyone sending pixie dust and Gift cards too!!! 
You all are really going to make Korissa's dream come true!!!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Aww- I loved these the first time you posted them a LONG time ago - so cool -is he still interested in making them these days?



He still likes to sew, and I have had him helping with machine embroidery lately.  Nice to have someone watch the machine for me and do all the thread changes.  He actually made some Christmas ornaments for his teachers.  I will post them.


----------



## T-rox

heatherskiba said:


> LOL! Wish I HAD a basement! But down here in New Orleans....well, you know...



you could have a basement/swimming pool


----------



## juliesews

I found my $5.00 kits at wal mart... sorry I left that out.


----------



## cogero

okay today has been boring at work so I printed all the transfers for the gives I am doing Wish shirts for.

I don't generally do it here because I have an ancient version of PSE. but I am feeling accomplished. Now to find time to get all the sewing done. Think I will try to work on Khelsey;s tonite


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!

Does anyone have a link for a free 5x7 crayon roll up in the hoop project? I stink at doing them by hand - but I noticed that sweet little Glo is still in need of one for her give! Im wendya2J@comcast.net if you have one you could link me to!!

Thanks so much!!
Wendy


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I am in search of a good applique font/alphabet. I am going to attempt a personalized hooded towel as a bday gift for a friends daughter but want to do the initial on the hood and the name down the side or back of the towel. Does anyone have one they can recommend? Feel free to PM if needed  Thanks!


----------



## SarahJN

Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.   

My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.  




feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr 




feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> okay today has been boring at work so I printed all the transfers for the gives I am doing Wish shirts for.
> 
> I don't generally do it here because I have an ancient version of PSE. but I am feeling accomplished. Now to find time to get all the sewing done. Think I will try to work on Khelsey;s tonite


You are so sweet to make these for the family.



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr


 Very cute dresses.


----------



## cogero

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr





WOW 2 things I love your photos. Fabulous composition. 

Also those aprons are darling. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

When doing machine appliques shirts do you float or frame?  I just ruined a SW shirt for Mom and had it in the frame.  I wondered if I should float instead?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Thanks for all the compliments on first little project. 



erikawolf2004 said:


> These came out really cute-Great job!  How did you learn to do the adorable flowers?



The rosettes are made from this free pattern on YCMT. They are really simple and quick to make. 

I made another skirt today, it didn't turn out exactly like what I was hoping for but it's cute enough. 

Still sewing standing up, I just can't sit I can't see what I'm doing and have no leverage. Also I really dislike doing gathers, but love the look of the frilly ruffles is there a way to make them easier?


----------



## NaeNae

MinnieVanMom said:


> When doing machine appliques shirts do you float or frame?  I just ruined a SW shirt for Mom and had it in the frame.  I wondered if I should float instead?



I never hoop anything!  It never fails if I do I end up with hoop burn so I always just float everything and then I use straight pins and pin as close to the frame as possible and make sure the pins don't get in the way.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on first little project.
> 
> 
> 
> The rosettes are made from this free pattern on YCMT. They are really simple and quick to make.
> 
> I made another skirt today, it didn't turn out exactly like what I was hoping for but it's cute enough.
> 
> Still sewing standing up, I just can't sit I can't see what I'm doing and have no leverage. Also I really dislike doing gathers, but love the look of the frilly ruffles is there a way to make them easier?



Thank you so much, I love that site and some how missed that.  I see lots of little rosettes in my future 

Sorry I can't help with the ruffles, I don't like to gather much either, but have to have ruffles


----------



## erikawolf2004

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Oh aren't they just the cutest thing!!!!  I bet they keep you busy!  Love the apron's they came out great.


----------



## teresajoy

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr




Your girls are absolutely PRECIOUS!!!  I love the aprons you made them, very very cute!!!! And your photography skills are FANTASTIC!!!!  I'm so glad you have joined us!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

weluvdizne said:


> Your bag looks pretty.  Does it have a zipper?  Thanks for the info about the pattern's ease.





teresajoy said:


> That is really beautiful!





tricia said:


> Very nice.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Very cute.  Was it easy to make?  Us there a zipper?  I want to make something like it for our trip.



Thanks everyone, it doesn't have a zipper but detailed directions for the magnetic snaps they sell at Joanns.


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys! Did you see that Jennifer Paganelli, creator of the wonderful Sis Boom fabrics is coming out with a pattern book????  

You can preorder on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811874443/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_jdp_7Hbunb1PJW14A_p






Isn't that cover beautiful!


----------



## tricia

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Adorable girls, cute aprons and great pics.  Welcome.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



There is no perfect in sewing! It's all up to interpretation. I think they look great! 



clairemolly said:


> I like having them separate.  Sometimes I have them both going, especially if I am embroidering or appliquing something that has minimal chance to get mseed up (never a onesie).  I have the PE-780D and when I had it in the shop to get serviced I could still sew.  My MIL has her Bernina Artista in the shop getting cleaned and tuned up and can't do anything!



I'm with you. I prefer the 2.


----------



## jeniamt

Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.    



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



I love these!  I would wear them!  Thanks for the link to the skirt tute!!!



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



How cute are those three!!!  Love your aprons and your photo skills are off the hook.  Can't wait to see the girls all dressed up in what you create next.


----------



## SarahJN

Thank you, everyone!  

Photography is a HUGE hobby of mine.  My mom brought over some extra fabric so I think I might try a knot apron dress next.


----------



## BelleFille

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! Did you see that Jennifer Paganelli, creator of the wonderful Sis Boom fabrics is coming out with a pattern book????
> 
> You can preorder on Amazon:
> 
> 
> Isn't that cover beautiful!



I can't repost the link!!  That book is adorable!! When is it supposed to come out? And where would one find Glow in the Dark Rick Rack?


----------



## PurpleEars

queenvickitoria said:


> Kind of a weird random question.  When I look at patterns, I would much rather buy a Simplicity pattern than a McCalls.  Not because of the way they write directions, or the way they lay out the pieces.  Nope, the only reason I prefer Simplicity is because they fold the pieces so nicely in the envelope.  McCalls seems to just stuff things in there and then the pieces are all squished weird. I'm just curious if I'm the only one who feels this way?



Strangely enough I have never noticed that. I guess it doesn't bother me?



RMAMom said:


> There has been a lot of talk about the Rosetta pattern so I just wanted to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD's 26th birthday was last Monday and I made this for her. I found the pattern to be very easy to follow. You have three choices for the ruffles, I used my serger for a rolled hem but you will also have directions to make the ruffles with a 1/4 in hem on your sewing machine or a double ruffle. As always with Carla's patterns it is very thorough and easy to understand with a few options. Just my 2¢



Beautiful bag! I imagine she really liked it!



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Welcome! Those are cute aprons on cute girls! I look forward to seeing your next project or projects!



Twice_as_Nice said:


> Still sewing standing up, I just can't sit I can't see what I'm doing and have no leverage. Also I really dislike doing gathers, but love the look of the frilly ruffles is there a way to make them easier?



I think you need your machine on a shorter table so you can see when you sit down? Also, have you considered a ruffling foot? It may be worth it if you like ruffles.



jeniamt said:


> Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.



Wow that's cool! Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## SarahJN

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this top to go with the skirt also.



I think that these are fantastic!


----------



## weluvdizne

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



How cute are they!  Nice job on the aprons!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Here is a little guy that you might want to start following (hint hint)....Today is his birthday, and his Mommy - Annette just got her own account today and posted on his thread. His Dad, Josh is so nice too!!! Anyways - if you'd like to wish Kade a Happy Birthday head on over!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39871624#post39871624


----------



## weluvdizne

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on first little project.
> 
> 
> 
> The rosettes are made from this free pattern on YCMT. They are really simple and quick to make.
> 
> I made another skirt today, it didn't turn out exactly like what I was hoping for but it's cute enough.
> 
> Still sewing standing up, I just can't sit I can't see what I'm doing and have no leverage. Also I really dislike doing gathers, but love the look of the frilly ruffles is there a way to make them easier?




I used Jessica's dental floss method that is in the bookmarks on page one.  It is sooooooo easy and Jessica did a great job on the tute.  It's really easy to follow and understand.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

livndisney said:


> I will say-this bag is how I found Ellen at the meet. I saw the bag then Ellen


This is exactly how I found Ellen on Sunday too!



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.



Welcome! I hate be a copy cat but just as everyone has said adorable girls and fantastic skills! I dabble a little in the photography world but not as much any more - now I sew.  I have 3 girls also but not identical and not triplets - mine are 6,5&3.  Can't wait to see what you do! Good Luck with the knot dress. if you haven't already check out YouCanMakeThis.com they have wonderfully easy patterns for some really cute things with a lot of versatility.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

ok since I changed my name to match my etsy and FB stuff now I have to do the stinky 10 post thing to b able to post pics in a quote too! sheesh!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Linnette your stuff is georgeous! Love it as always. and no we would never kick you out! If you ever want a tester I am standing up on tiptoe with my arms stretched as high as I can reach to be your tester for your ebook/patterns for yout princess dresses! I currently am doing size 7& 3 & 4.  So please keep me in mind
Carol


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I have to take some new pics of things I had made for the craft fairs from doing the 3Day walk in Tampa to put on my etsy page... dont know what to post about.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.





back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.

DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....






[/IMG]

DS in his McQueen outfit






[/IMG]

DD in her Cinderella carriage dress





[/IMG]

My kiddos with Cinderella





[/IMG]
Just because I think it is cute 






[/IMG]

Me! 






[/IMG]







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## VBAndrea

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr


The girls are adorable and so are their aprons!  Welcome!



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! Did you see that Jennifer Paganelli, creator of the wonderful Sis Boom fabrics is coming out with a pattern book????
> 
> You can preorder on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811874443/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_jdp_7Hbunb1PJW14A_p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that cover beautiful!


Eeeks!  A new book!  I haven't even sewn one thing from the Making Clothes Kids Love Book.  ANd until I get my Big Give projects done I fear dd won't get anything new. But you are so right, what a beautiful cover!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics


Just precious!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DS in his McQueen outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DD in her Cinderella carriage dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My kiddos with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Just because I think it is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks for sharing the pictures -- I love seeing customs in action.  at the lady who thinks you will get sued!!!  I guess you could take it as a very nice compliment though.


----------



## cogero

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics



oh i just love this wish dd was a bit smaller.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DS in his McQueen outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DD in her Cinderella carriage dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My kiddos with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Just because I think it is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



oh these are just lovely.


----------



## melmathis

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics



how do you get your ribbon on the fabric? i usually use other things for trims, but have wanted to use that type ribbon.also, do you ever wash the clothes you make with that type of ribbon, does it stay looking good?


----------



## babynala

OK, I'm really far behind after trying to get ready for my DD's birthday party on this past Sunday - did I mention her birthday was in November?  I made her friends small ITH makeup bags as favors but forgot to take a pictures of them 

So, sew, so many great things posted lately - TMTQ!  I love the Rosetta bags, the princess dresses, all the cuties in their Disney inspired outfits, the Chinese dress, hello kitty and the cute messenger bag. The Texas dresses came out really cute.  

Charmaine - love that mickey peace shirt.  I didn't notice the ear until you said it.  

ms_mckenna - WOW, your DD is the cutest thing.  That dress is beautiful.    

DMGeurts - your DD did a fabulous job on the doll dress.  

Welcome to all the new members.  Twice_as_Nice  - I love the flowery skirt with the two matching t-shirts, what a great idea. Thanks for the link to the flowers, they are really cute.  

SarahJN -The little aprons are so cute and so are your girls.  Wow, triplets sound like fun.  Your photographs are amazing. 

Sounds like everyone had fun on their trips.  MyDisneyTrio - thanks for sharing all the pictures, what cute stuff you made.   

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Also, just wanted to give my 2 cents about having a separate embroidery machine.  I have a Brother that can do the bigger hoop and is a regular sewing machine and although I do like my big hoop I would LOVE to have two machines instead of one.  I love the way the brother sews and replacing my older Kenmore was one of the reasons I got a new machine but I find myslef wanting / needing to sew when I have the machine setup to embroider and vis versa.  I still have my old machine setup but would rather sew on the Brother.  I think you will be happy with the embroidery only machine.  It will probably be easier to multi-task.


----------



## cogero

thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.

Oh and the PE-770 will be here today. 

BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.



Gorgeous



MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]



Great shots.  Sounds like you had a good time.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## T-rox

jeniamt said:


> Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.
> 
> 
> 
> where is the super secret bathroom , exactly?
> 
> and im very interested in how you "float" a tshirt instead of hooping it


----------



## ncmomof2

MyDisneyTrio said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> DS in his McQueen outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DD in her Cinderella carriage dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My kiddos with Cinderella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Just because I think it is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




It looks like alot of fun was had by all!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

melmathis said:


> how do you get your ribbon on the fabric? i usually use other things for trims, but have wanted to use that type ribbon.also, do you ever wash the clothes you make with that type of ribbon, does it stay looking good?



First I measure and mark my dress dress and I might make a tiny tick mark for where I want the ribbon to go, 
2. I put the ribbon down using wash away wonder tape to hold it in place, 
3. I use an edge joining foot and sew a straight edge on both sides of the ribbon. When I get to the part where they join, I fold one end of the ribbon under and stitch across.
Yes, the dresses with ribbon are absolutely machine washable.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics


That is just too sweet and perfect for a girly valentines dress.


cogero said:


> thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.
> 
> Oh and the PE-770 will be here today.
> 
> BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present


Ok, I must have a picture when it arrives.  Congrats to you and I am so happy you are getting both.

I just set up my old computerized sewing machine and have the Brother 4000D that I am only using to embroider now.  It is working better, less time changing feet and set ups.



T-rox said:


> and im very interested in how you "float" a tshirt instead of hooping it


You use Sticky stabilizer and hoop it, then put the shirt on top of the sticky, press it down and follow up with a few pins.  The shirt is not in the hoop but floated on top of it while stuck to the sticky.  Clear as mud?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I will most likely get a few points for this one but I just have to put it out there.  If you know anyone (3) or even a split 1 and then 2 others,  who wants to go the Jimmy Buffett concert in Tampa on April 16, would you be so kind as to send them our way.  

That seems safe enough to post.


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.



Hey Nicole! That got there quick!  And your dress is adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

When ruffling with the ruffler foot, make sure you put down the presser foot!  It solves all kinds of problems.


----------



## shefrn1

Hi everyone!!

can you guys help me find the info for any Big Gives????? I'm new and an amateur crafter/sewer but I would like to help out in some way....is there a forum specifically for it or do you post in a different forum???? 

thanks

just trying to figure out what is needed and how I can help

a by the way....lovin the new projects that everyone has done!!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Please pray for this daddy and his baby girl miranda to get their miracle today.
Here is the information:
http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_08_archive.html


----------



## T-rox

You use Sticky stabilizer and hoop it, then put the shirt on top of the sticky, press it down and follow up with a few pins.  The shirt is not in the hoop but floated on top of it while stuck to the sticky.  Clear as mud?[/QUOTE]

actually i think it is clear. will try tonight.
i will do with what ive got: will hoop stabilizer and then use sprayadhesive to "attach the t to the stabilizer, then also pin the t to the stabilizer out of the way of the needle paths. then applique away and when done no hoop burn! cant wait. thank you!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-rox said:


> You use Sticky stabilizer and hoop it, then put the shirt on top of the sticky, press it down and follow up with a few pins.  The shirt is not in the hoop but floated on top of it while stuck to the sticky.  Clear as mud?



actually i think it is clear. will try tonight.
i will do with what ive got: will hoop stabilizer and then use sprayadhesive to "attach the t to the stabilizer, then also pin the t to the stabilizer out of the way of the needle paths. then applique away and when done no hoop burn! cant wait. thank you!!![/QUOTE]


I don't use the spray because it gets on the hoop.  I have read to make sure you cover the hoop before spraying.  I just use Sticky by solvy.  I put it in the hoop then peel the paper back and it is pre sticky.  Easy without worrying about spray.

Again, I did read about spraying and just make sure you cover the hoop.  If you get any on the hoop, wash it off.

Good luck.


----------



## VBAndrea

shefrn1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> can you guys help me find the info for any Big Gives????? I'm new and an amateur crafter/sewer but I would like to help out in some way....is there a forum specifically for it or do you post in a different forum????
> 
> thanks
> 
> just trying to figure out what is needed and how I can help
> 
> a by the way....lovin the new projects that everyone has done!!!!



There is a separate board/forum for the Big Gives.  You have to sign up and then one of the administrators will approve you within a day or two and then you will be able to log on and sign up for items.

If this link does not work I am quite sure you can click on the Big Give thing in Wendy's sig and it will take you right there:
http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive

Don't worry about being amateur -- I am too.  It's very fulfilling though knowing you are helping someone in some way.


----------



## shefrn1

VBAndrea said:


> There is a separate board/forum for the Big Gives.  You have to sign up and then one of the administrators will approve you within a day or two and then you will be able to log on and sign up for items.
> 
> If this link does not work I am quite sure you can click on the Big Give thing in Wendy's sig and it will take you right there:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive
> 
> Don't worry about being amateur -- I am too.  *It's very fulfilling though knowing you are helping someone in some way*.



thank you for the info..I just requested an account

cause yes...it does sound very fulfilling!!!

thanks


----------



## weluvdizne

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please pray for this daddy and his baby girl miranda to get their miracle today.
> Here is the information:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_08_archive.html



OMG!  This is so heart wrenching.  I cried!  I'm praying for a good outcome.  Prayer is powerful.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it. 

The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt. 





I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



That is SOOOO CUTE! It's so Minnie, I love the flower print fabric. 

I might have to attempt a bag for our trip when I get a little better.


----------



## weluvdizne

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.




Such a cute skirt.  It turned out great.  Thanks for the link.  Glad to hear that the floss method worked for you.


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



Don't worry, I have yet to teach any of my pets to use the camera, either.  Too funny!

No, seriously, though, that bag turned out real cute.  I think I need to break down and buy the pattern and make one for myself for the trip.  It really is a cute bag!  I love everyone that has been posted.  How long did it take you to do it?


----------



## cogero

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



I love this skirt I have that tutorial bookmarked for future reference my daughter loves the patchworks but I need to do the math for a bigger size LOL



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



These are fabulous. Someday I will get the courage for one of those bags.

YEAH my new PE-770 came. I have it set up going to read the manual quickly to see if it is much different from my SE-400.

Hope to try it out tonite.


----------



## Granna4679

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



OMG...those little ones are just adorable.  I have a 3 yr old DGD.  I certainly can't imagine having 3 of HER!  But secretly, I have always wished I had had multiples (maybe I can hope for multiple grandkids somewhere down the line...my daughters will kill me if they see this )



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! Did you see that Jennifer Paganelli, creator of the wonderful Sis Boom fabrics is coming out with a pattern book????
> 
> You can preorder on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0811874443/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_jdp_7Hbunb1PJW14A_p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that cover beautiful!



Great!!  Thanks for posting.  Any idea when it comes out or when it would be shipped?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.



Nicole - that is precious!  Love it!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DS in his McQueen outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> DD in her Cinderella carriage dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The outfits (and kiddos) are all so cute!  When were you there?



cogero said:


> thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.
> 
> Oh and the PE-770 will be here today.
> 
> BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present



Yay for you!    I agree, great DH!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please pray for this daddy and his baby girl miranda to get their miracle today.
> Here is the information:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_08_archive.html



Oh, how sad!  I am just heartbroken and crying for these people.  I will definitely be praying!  



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



Super cute!  Love the fabrics too!  I always liked Holly Hobby too!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



So cute April.  Is that the large size?  I really need to take a break from orders and do something for myself too.  I may have to make one this weekend.


----------



## ellenbenny

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



That came out great, and thanks for the link.  That is a somewhat different method than I have used, always like to see new ideas!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



That came out really cute!! I may need to make myself one in this size, as the large is too big for everyday use.  Love it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> These are fabulous. Someday I will get the courage for one of those bags.
> 
> YEAH my new PE-770 came. I have it set up going to read the manual quickly to see if it is much different from my SE-400.
> 
> Hope to try it out tonite.


Don't forget to post a picture of the new machine.  The bag was easy and if I think that it is.  


Granna4679 said:


> So cute April.  Is that the large size?  I really need to take a break from orders and do something for myself too.  I may have to make one this weekend.


No it is the med size.  I saw the large and it was huge.  I think even the small would work.   It is just a square with ruffles. 



ellenbenny said:


> That came out really cute!! I may need to make myself one in this size, as the large is too big for everyday use.  Love it!


I think the large is very big when I saw it here but I guess it depends on how much SWAG you carry around.  I am giving this to Mom and she just has her wallet.


----------



## visitingapril09

weluvdizne said:


> Don't worry, I have yet to teach any of my pets to use the camera, either.  Too funny!
> 
> No, seriously, though, that bag turned out real cute.  I think I need to break down and buy the pattern and make one for myself for the trip.  It really is a cute bag!  I love everyone that has been posted.  How long did it take you to do it?



What size bag is this?? Love it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.


Very cute!  I love the nice colours.


----------



## visitingapril09

weluvdizne said:


> Don't worry, I have yet to teach any of my pets to use the camera, either.  Too funny!
> 
> No, seriously, though, that bag turned out real cute.  I think I need to break down and buy the pattern and make one for myself for the trip.  It really is a cute bag!  I love everyone that has been posted.  How long did it take you to do it?



What size bag is this?? Love it!


----------



## kstgelais4

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> My mom taught me how to sew when I was in elementary school, which was a looooong time ago.  Unfortunately, it's been about 15 years since I've sewn any clothing related items so I decided to start off easy with half aprons.  I made up the pattern myself.  We ended up with 1 Ariel and 2 Tinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Hey Neighbor. Your DD's are gorgeous, the pics are fab, and the aprons are pretty adorable too.


----------



## kstgelais4

Hi all,
I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you 

I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party. 





Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did. 





I'll post some more later!


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> actually i think it is clear. will try tonight.
> i will do with what ive got: will hoop stabilizer and then use sprayadhesive to "attach the t to the stabilizer, then also pin the t to the stabilizer out of the way of the needle paths. then applique away and when done no hoop burn! cant wait. thank you!!!




I don't use the spray because it gets on the hoop.  I have read to make sure you cover the hoop before spraying.  I just use Sticky by solvy.  I put it in the hoop then peel the paper back and it is pre sticky.  Easy without worrying about spray.

Again, I did read about spraying and just make sure you cover the hoop.  If you get any on the hoop, wash it off.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]

There is a spray cleaner you can buy. But my dealer told me to use non acetone nail polish remover to clean it. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## cjbear

Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes? 

Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?


----------



## teresajoy

SallyfromDE said:


> There is no perfect in sewing! It's all up to interpretation. I think they look great! .


I like that!! I will have to remember that. 



jeniamt said:


> Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.


That is so neat!!! 
And, I too would like to know where this secret bathroom is! 



SarahJN said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> Photography is a HUGE hobby of mine.  My mom brought over some extra fabric so I think I might try a knot apron dress next.



I can't wait to see what you make next! I highly recommend CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern. There is not a knot version (but you could do one) but it is easy to follow and has several variations in it. 



BelleFille said:


> I can't repost the link!!  That book is adorable!! When is it supposed to come out? And where would one find Glow in the Dark Rick Rack?



You need 10 posts to do links I think.

Jennifer said this will come out in May. 

I found glow in the dark Rick Rack several years ago on clearance at Joann's fabrics. I paid .10 a package on clearance, because the considered it a Halloween item! I was very excited when I used it on Lyddie's Buzz Light year sprial twirl skirt a few years ago. The Tag Fairy must have thought it was funny how excited I was and she tagged me! It WAS really cool rick rack!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.



Beautiful!!!!!! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I like your big pictures.  (the little ones are hard for me to see though!) Your outfits all look so cute!!! And, your kids are adorable!!! If Lyddie was a boy, we thought about naming her Landon. 



cogero said:


> thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.
> 
> Oh and the PE-770 will be here today.
> 
> BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present



How exciting!!! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> When ruffling with the ruffler foot, make sure you put down the presser foot!  It solves all kinds of problems.



I've found the same thing to be true with my serger! 


shefrn1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> can you guys help me find the info for any Big Gives????? I'm new and an amateur crafter/sewer but I would like to help out in some way....is there a forum specifically for it or do you post in a different forum????
> 
> thanks
> 
> just trying to figure out what is needed and how I can help
> 
> a by the way....lovin the new projects that everyone has done!!!!



I know this has been answered, but I wanted to point out that the link is really easy, a few years ago, I bought the domain http://www.disbiggive.com So, if you ever have trouble remembering of finding the link, just type in the name. 



shefrn1 said:


> thank you for the info..I just requested an account
> 
> cause yes...it does sound very fulfilling!!!
> 
> thanks


I went to approve you, but you were already approved, so you are good to go! 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



Heather and I had a Holly Hobby set when we were little. It was pink, and we had the curtains, bedspread, canopy and pillow shams. I loved that set! 

I love your skirt, and thanks for the tutorial, I don't think I've seen that one before. I'll add it to the bookmarks. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?


April, you cracked me up about the dog and cats! 
The bag is beautiful!!! I still need to make one of these. I think the small might be best for me. I'm really short. 



cogero said:


> YEAH my new PE-770 came. I have it set up going to read the manual quickly to see if it is much different from my SE-400.
> 
> Hope to try it out tonite.



I'm so excited for you!!!! I sooo sooo sooooooo want one of these!!! 



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!



The dress is gorgeous!!! What is a Ni Hao Kai Birthday? 
I love the bag too! 



cjbear said:


> Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes?
> 
> Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?



I always ship mine Priority Mail, so I just use the envelopes that you can get for free. Or, I use the boxes you get for free. Sometimes I wrap them in tissue paper, but usually I am shipping last minute and just fold them and shove them in an envelope! I haven't had anyone complain about the wrinkles yet! I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> Great!!  Thanks for posting.  Any idea when it comes out or when it would be shipped?



Anita, Jennifer said it would be in May. On Amazon, it says that you will have it the day it comes out if you preorder. 



Rochelle, I lost your quote, but thank you for posting the links to that family. They will be in my prayers.


----------



## cogero

cjbear said:


> Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes?
> 
> Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?



I generally use boxes I receive from wholesalers or priority mail boxes.

Okay I have a question can I plug my laptop into the 770 or do I have to use a flash drive


----------



## MinnieVanMom

visitingapril09 said:


> What size bag is this?? Love it!


It is a med bag.  I made mistakes and had problems so it took me about an entire day to make the bag.  It was easy but I just had issues.  



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!


I just love that dress pattern.  What is the name of it?  I think I bought it with the intention of making it into an adult by adding darts and making it larger.



cogero said:


> I generally use boxes I receive from wholesalers or priority mail boxes.
> 
> Okay I have a question can I plug my laptop into the 770 or do I have to use a flash drive


I am sorry, I just don't know but I am waiting for the picture.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.

Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.


----------



## ncmomof2

Twice_as_Nice said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



I love the colors!



MinnieVanMom said:


>



Cute!



kstgelais4 said:


> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!



I love the fabric on the bag!  Great choices!


----------



## jeniamt

T-rox said:


> where is the super secret bathroom , exactly?



Okay, its probably not so secret.  It just feels like it since it is always empty.  Its in the upstairs dining area of Columbia Harbour House.  This by the way, is also one of our favorite restaurants in all of Disney.  If you need to get away from the crowds, use the loo, grab a bite to eat or just a drink... head upstairs!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x86/aprilfregd/th_IMG_7042.jpg[/I[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the bag but love your comment about how the cats are worthless.  We have 3 in our house and we make the same comment nearly everyday!  I even found mouse droppings recently.  Really guys?  Three worthless cats.  Actually, one of them (who happens to be my 19yo baby) is not only worthless but costing me a fortune.  I opened my Visa bill today and nearly had a heart attack.  I had forgotten about all his medical bills over the last month.  We spent a small fortune for the vets to tell me he has cancer and is coming to the end of his life.  He is 19... did it really need to cost me more than $1000 for them to tell me that.  Oh well, there goes any hopes for an embroidery machine.


----------



## jeniamt

kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!



Love the bag and the dress.  I have had that pattern for ever and have never used it.  Is it pretty easy?  Looking forward to what else you have made.


----------



## billwendy

shefrn1 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> can you guys help me find the info for any Big Gives????? I'm new and an amateur crafter/sewer but I would like to help out in some way....is there a forum specifically for it or do you post in a different forum????
> 
> thanks
> 
> just trying to figure out what is needed and how I can help
> 
> a by the way....lovin the new projects that everyone has done!!!!



Yay another new Big Giver!! WOO HOO!! Welcome!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> When ruffling with the ruffler foot, make sure you put down the presser foot!  It solves all kinds of problems.




actually i think it is clear. will try tonight.
i will do with what ive got: will hoop stabilizer and then use sprayadhesive to "attach the t to the stabilizer, then also pin the t to the stabilizer out of the way of the needle paths. then applique away and when done no hoop burn! cant wait. thank you!!![/QUOTE]

I use a tack down stitch instead of pins!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



love it!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Love the bag but love your comment about how the cats are worthless.  We have 3 in our house and we make the same comment nearly everyday!  I even found mouse droppings recently.  Really guys?  Three worthless cats.  Actually, one of them (who happens to be my 19yo baby) is not only worthless but costing me a fortune.  I opened my Visa bill today and nearly had a heart attack.  I had forgotten about all his medical bills over the last month.  We spent a small fortune for the vets to tell me he has cancer and is coming to the end of his life.  He is 19... did it really need to cost me more than $1000 for them to tell me that.  Oh well, there goes any hopes for an embroidery machine.


I am sorry to hear about your cat.  19 is very old for a cat to live.  I hope he doesn't suffer.  You have been a great owner and I know he loves you very much for taking good care of him all these years.  I do understand the vet bills.  I pay for all my mom's vet bills.  I had to go to the vet and tell them that I had enough and they needed to stop and put down her dog that was failing.  I was in the thousands on that dog.  Then her little dog needed surgery.  So yes, I so get it!  And these are not my pets but I love my mom and she loves her pets so it is honour....but wow

I hope you get your new machine in the future.


----------



## kstgelais4

teresajoy said:


> The dress is gorgeous!!! What is a Ni Hao Kai Birthday?
> I love the bag too!


Ni Hao Kai Lan is a NIck Jr. show. It is really similar to Dora.







MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love that dress pattern.  What is the name of it?  I think I bought it with the intention of making it into an adult by adding darts and making it larger.


I think it is called the patchwork kids wrap top and dress. 



jeniamt said:


> Love the bag and the dress.  I have had that pattern for ever and have never used it.  Is it pretty easy?  Looking forward to what else you have made.



I think it is pretty simple. It comes together quickly. The most time consuming forme was making the bias tape, but you could use storebought. 

So the next round of pics is Julia's 3rd Birthday party. 
We had a Yo Gabba Gabba birthday. She loves Foofa!!
This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!




her cake  the other character is toodee!




I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags




and the goodie bags


----------



## miprender

Well I started sewing for our trip in July. Since we are there 14 nights I am hoping to make them all something for everyday :sewing: (Well that is my plan anyway)

Here is my first outfit for DD7. It was a simplicity pattern that I modified because it called for a zipper and I didn't feel like putting one in so I made the back with some elastic casing. Plus I used my new serger for the ruffle











And because we love Mickey


----------



## PurpleEars

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Kitty Valentine sundress, paired with Mom2RTK's petti dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics



This is beautiful. Thanks for the tip about how to add the ribbon trim.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....



Thanks for sharing your photographs. It looks like everyone had a good time. I had to laugh about the sueing comment.



cogero said:


> thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.
> 
> Oh and the PE-770 will be here today.
> 
> BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present



Congrats on your new machines. Looking forward to seeing what you make with the new tools.



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



Nice skirt. Thanks for sharing the link.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



Your comment about dogs and cats taking picture is funny. I really like the fabric you chose for the top part.



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!



Nice dress and a nice purse. One of these days I will make myself one of those purses!



MinnieVanMom said:


> How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.
> 
> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.



I didn't know about the hole until you said something about it. I still can't see it so I am sure no one else will notice!



kstgelais4 said:


> So the next round of pics is Julia's 3rd Birthday party.
> We had a Yo Gabba Gabba birthday. She loves Foofa!!
> This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags



I like the outfit with all the colours. The cake and the truffle pops look yummy!



miprender said:


> Well I started sewing for our trip in July. Since we are there 14 nights I am hoping to make them all something for everyday :sewing: (Well that is my plan anyway)
> 
> Here is my first outfit for DD7. It was a simplicity pattern that I modified because it called for a zipper and I didn't feel like putting one in so I made the back with some elastic casing. Plus I used my new serger for the ruffle



I like the Mickey inspired pirate!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

jeniamt said:


> Love the bag and the dress.  I have had that pattern for ever and have never used it.  Is it pretty easy?  Looking forward to what else you have made.



I have that pattern too. I also found it very easy. I used store bought bias tape. Hmmm. Think I may make it again soon.


----------



## *Toadstool*

kstgelais4 said:


>


Loooove!! I keep wanting to try this pattern. I have it, but I haven't made it yet. It is sooo adorable on her! 



miprender said:


>



Very pretty!


----------



## VBAndrea

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.


I love the colors in that skirt!  It turned out really nice.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?


Love your fabrics -- I'm on the search today for another black, red and white floral pattern fabric -- maybe I'll fly out your way and steal some from you.  And couldn't have at least gotten your horse to take a picture?  What were you thinking!



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!


The wrap dress is great -- I love the fabric.  And I like the bag as well -- black and white is such a nice color combination and I have yet to make myself something with just those two colors.



cjbear said:


> Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes?
> 
> Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?


I always try to keep a couple of smallish boxes on hand so I am at the ready.  I HATE paying shipping costs and I would love to find some of those vinylish like envelopes to put things in b/c I know it would be less expensive.  I only looked for them once but never could find any.  Chances are things you send will get packed and wrinkled anyway and need to be ironed at the hotel.  I am a big ironer -- I even iron t-shirts.  I can imagine some families aren't though so I too try to make things as wrinkle free as possible. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.
> 
> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.


Very cute!



jeniamt said:


> Love the bag but love your comment about how the cats are worthless.  We have 3 in our house and we make the same comment nearly everyday!  I even found mouse droppings recently.  Really guys?  Three worthless cats.  Actually, one of them (who happens to be my 19yo baby) is not only worthless but costing me a fortune.  I opened my Visa bill today and nearly had a heart attack.  I had forgotten about all his medical bills over the last month.  We spent a small fortune for the vets to tell me he has cancer and is coming to the end of his life.  He is 19... did it really need to cost me more than $1000 for them to tell me that.  Oh well, there goes any hopes for an embroidery machine.


I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  We have three as well.  Our oldest is 15 and is doing very well and then we have two Russian Blues that are 5 y/o and I just dropped a good sum at the vet -- one is in renal failure.  They don't know what is causing it (could be cancer) so we are having just a little further testing done and then will likely have her put down.  Our last Russian Blue we spent a fortune on only to find out after her ultrasound that she had severe kidney stones and they could do nothing further (she was only 7) and my dh had a Russian Blue prior to her that had FIP and died at one year.  Our current cat appears in no pain -- though she has become a bit reclusive.  She is urinating outside the box though and it is a nightmare to get cat pee smell out of things.  We are awaiting a culture and hoping she just has a kidney infection and can be treated with antibiotics.  We're not very hopeful though.  I feel more bad for the non-sick Russian b/c she may soon be sister-less.  They were great buddies, but again, lately they are not togehter as often b/c sick Anya spends time now hiding/resting under the bed.

I hope your cat is pain free.  19 years is a nice life for a cat -- you must have taken very good care of him.



kstgelais4 said:


> So the next round of pics is Julia's 3rd Birthday party.
> We had a Yo Gabba Gabba birthday. She loves Foofa!!
> This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags


I'm not at a a YoGabaGaba fan but love the Olivia -- it's always been on my list of patterns to someday get.  Yours turned out beautiful.



miprender said:


> Well I started sewing for our trip in July. Since we are there 14 nights I am hoping to make them all something for everyday :sewing: (Well that is my plan anyway)
> 
> Here is my first outfit for DD7. It was a simplicity pattern that I modified because it called for a zipper and I didn't feel like putting one in so I made the back with some elastic casing. Plus I used my new serger for the ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because we love Mickey


I like that dress -- I think that is a pattern that would work well for tweens too.  Great job!


----------



## babynala

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please pray for this daddy and his baby girl miranda to get their miracle today.
> Here is the information:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_08_archive.html


What a heartbreaking story.  My prayers are with this family



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.


What a pretty skirt.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?


Love this bag. 



cogero said:


> YEAH my new PE-770 came. I have it set up going to read the manual quickly to see if it is much different from my SE-400.
> 
> Hope to try it out tonite.


Congrats on your new machine.  Can't wait to see what you create with it!



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!


The dress is beautiful and the colors are so pretty.  The bag is perfect, love the details you added.



teresajoy said:


> I found glow in the dark Rick Rack several years ago on clearance at Joann's fabrics. I paid .10 a package on clearance, because the considered it a Halloween item! I was very excited when I used it on Lyddie's Buzz Light year sprial twirl skirt a few years ago. The Tag Fairy must have thought it was funny how excited I was and she tagged me! It WAS really cool rick rack!!
> 
> Heather and I had a Holly Hobby set when we were little. It was pink, and we had the curtains, bedspread, canopy and pillow shams. I loved that set!


Who would have thought you would be tagged over ric rac?
My sister and I had a Holly Hobby set too but it was yellow, although I wanted the pink or Strawberry Shortcake.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.
> 
> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.


Great t-shirt.  The hole is not noticeable until you pointed it out.  I like your idea of stitching over it with the same color thread.  I'll keep that in mind for future reference.  



kstgelais4 said:


> So the next round of pics is Julia's 3rd Birthday party.
> We had a Yo Gabba Gabba birthday. She loves Foofa!!
> This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags


This outfit came out really great.  I love all the party stuff you made, especially the cake and goodie bags. 



miprender said:


> Well I started sewing for our trip in July. Since we are there 14 nights I am hoping to make them all something for everyday :sewing: (Well that is my plan anyway)
> 
> Here is my first outfit for DD7. It was a simplicity pattern that I modified because it called for a zipper and I didn't feel like putting one in so I made the back with some elastic casing. Plus I used my new serger for the ruffle


wow, 14 days sounds like a great trip.  This dress is really nice.  I love the bottom ruffle and the Mickey is perfect!


----------



## kstgelais4

miprender said:


> Well I started sewing for our trip in July. Since we are there 14 nights I am hoping to make them all something for everyday :sewing: (Well that is my plan anyway)
> 
> Here is my first outfit for DD7. It was a simplicity pattern that I modified because it called for a zipper and I didn't feel like putting one in so I made the back with some elastic casing. Plus I used my new serger for the ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because we love Mickey


14 nights!!! Awesome! I just started sewing for our trip in Nov. 6 kids x 10 nights= lots of stuff


----------



## snubie

cogero said:


> I generally use boxes I receive from wholesalers or priority mail boxes.
> 
> Okay I have a question can I plug my laptop into the 770 or do I have to use a flash drive


I use my laptop connected to the PE700ii.  I use that laptop only for embroidery file storage.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



Great job.  I love red and black and white 



Twice_as_Nice said:


> I found this Holly Hobby fabric and had to buy it, I loved Holly Hobby as a kid, I cut the squares and found this patchwork twirl tutorial that looked simple enough so I thought I would try it.
> 
> The tutorial was super easy and I love the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see more of these in our future it was just so easy and quick. Also thanks for the heads up on the floss method for gathering, it was great, I also realized I was cutting my fabric to short to do the gathers that would add to why it was so hard.



Too cute, and thanks for the link for the tutorial.



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosetta purse for my SIL for Christmas. I had a lot of fun with this. I think I may make a Minnie version for our trip like a few of you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more later!



Adorable dress and another great bag. (lots of bags being made lately)



MinnieVanMom said:


> How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.
> 
> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.



Great shirt, and no one will ever notice the hole, and If they do, they must be waaaaay too close.



kstgelais4 said:


> This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags



Oh, I love that pattern too.  Great job with the dress and all the stuff for the party.




miprender said:


>



Very nice.  Love the Mickey, it ties in perfectly.


----------



## T-rox

jeniamt said:


> Okay, its probably not so secret.  It just feels like it since it is always empty.  Its in the upstairs dining area of Columbia Harbour House.  This by the way, is also one of our favorite restaurants in all of Disney.  If you need to get away from the crowds, use the loo, grab a bite to eat or just a drink... head upstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. we like columbia too but ive never been upstaris. maybe i thought the stairs were just effect decorations. thanks! will be sure to try it out in april


----------



## T-rox

kstgelais4 said:


> Ni Hao Kai Lan is a NIck Jr. show. It is really similar to Dora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is called the patchwork kids wrap top and dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty simple. It comes together quickly. The most time consuming forme was making the bias tape, but you could use storebought.
> 
> So the next round of pics is Julia's 3rd Birthday party.
> We had a Yo Gabba Gabba birthday. She loves Foofa!!
> This is Farbenmix Olivia, with some leggings. I <3 this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags



mom of the year award to you. awesome party.  the olivia farbenmix pattern, where do i get it in the english version?


----------



## effervescent

cogero said:


> thank you everyone for the opinions on one machine or two. I mentioned to DH wanting a seperate embroidery machine or upgrading to a newer machine and wanting a serger. he told me to order the PE-770 and the serger. So I did. I have to love that guy LOL.
> 
> Oh and the PE-770 will be here today.
> 
> BEst thing is they don't count towards the anniversary or Birthday present



Woohoo!  What a great husband!




MinnieVanMom said:


> When ruffling with the ruffler foot, make sure you put down the presser foot!  It solves all kinds of problems.



  I've done that with my serger a little too often.




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please pray for this daddy and his baby girl miranda to get their miracle today.
> Here is the information:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_06_archive.html
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_08_archive.html



  How heartbreaking.




Twice_as_Nice said:


>



So pretty, I just love the color combo.




MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?



Love it!  I just bought this pattern, now to find time to make it.  I'm such a last minute person too.  My family wouldn't know what to do if I had all of our customs done more than 14 or so hours before our departure!




kstgelais4 said:


> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.



Very nice, especially the wrap dress.  Yet another pattern that I need to find the time to make!




cjbear said:


> Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes?
> 
> Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?



I usually ship mine priority in the flat rate boxes.  I usually have enough to ship that it's not that much more to do priority, especially since the boxes are free.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.



I couldn't hardly tell, even after you mentioned it.  I snagged J's Toy Story shirt really good with the scissors the night before our trip.  His is stitched up too, a lot more noticeably than that one!




jeniamt said:


> Love the bag but love your comment about how the cats are worthless.  We have 3 in our house and we make the same comment nearly everyday!  I even found mouse droppings recently.  Really guys?  Three worthless cats.  Actually, one of them (who happens to be my 19yo baby) is not only worthless but costing me a fortune.  I opened my Visa bill today and nearly had a heart attack.  I had forgotten about all his medical bills over the last month.  We spent a small fortune for the vets to tell me he has cancer and is coming to the end of his life.  He is 19... did it really need to cost me more than $1000 for them to tell me that.  Oh well, there goes any hopes for an embroidery machine.



My cat wouldn't know what to do with herself if I actually expected her to catch anything!  I'm sorry to hear about your baby, it sounds like she has had a long and happy life.  





kstgelais4 said:


> her cake  the other character is toodee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Foofa truffle pops which we put in the goodie bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the goodie bags



Everything looks great!  Cakes are my other hobby.  Love yours!




miprender said:


> And because we love Mickey



Love it!  I have that same fabric in my tote just begging me to use it.  I was thinking of a Zoey skirt, but I like the way it looks in a solid dress.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> Okay, its probably not so secret.  It just feels like it since it is always empty.  Its in the upstairs dining area of Columbia Harbour House.  This by the way, is also one of our favorite restaurants in all of Disney.  If you need to get away from the crowds, use the loo, grab a bite to eat or just a drink... head upstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag but love your comment about how the cats are worthless.  We have 3 in our house and we make the same comment nearly everyday!  I even found mouse droppings recently.  Really guys?  Three worthless cats.  Actually, one of them (who happens to be my 19yo baby) is not only worthless but costing me a fortune.  I opened my Visa bill today and nearly had a heart attack.  I had forgotten about all his medical bills over the last month.  We spent a small fortune for the vets to tell me he has cancer and is coming to the end of his life.  He is 19... did it really need to cost me more than $1000 for them to tell me that.  Oh well, there goes any hopes for an embroidery machine.



I'm very sorry about your cat. 



billwendy said:


> I use a tack down stitch instead of pins!


Me too. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was in the thousands on that dog.  Then her little dog needed surgery.  So yes, I so get it!  And these are not my pets but I love my mom and she loves her pets so it is honour....but wow
> 
> I hope you get your new machine in the future.


That was really nice of you to help your Mom out with her pets! 



kstgelais4 said:


> Ni Hao Kai Lan is a NIck Jr. show. It is really similar to Dora.



Lydia came out and saw your picture and told me who it was like I was some kind of a nut!

The Olivia turned out so cute!!! Your daughter is adorable. 


VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  We have three as well.  Our oldest is 15 and is doing very well and then we have two Russian Blues that are 5 y/o and I just dropped a good sum at the vet -- one is in renal failure.  They don't know what is causing it (could be cancer) so we are having just a little further testing done and then will likely have her put down.  Our last Russian Blue we spent a fortune on only to find out after her ultrasound that she had severe kidney stones and they could do nothing further (she was only 7) and my dh had a Russian Blue prior to her that had FIP and died at one year.  Our current cat appears in no pain -- though she has become a bit reclusive.  She is urinating outside the box though and it is a nightmare to get cat pee smell out of things.  We are awaiting a culture and hoping she just has a kidney infection and can be treated with antibiotics.  We're not very hopeful though.  I feel more bad for the non-sick Russian b/c she may soon be sister-less.  They were great buddies, but again, lately they are not togehter as often b/c sick Anya spends time now hiding/resting under the bed.
> 
> I hope your cat is pain free.  19 years is a nice life for a cat -- you must have taken very good care of him.
> !


It's so sad when there isn't anything else they can do. I hope your other kitty will be ok. 



babynala said:


> Who would have thought you would be tagged over ric rac?
> My sister and I had a Holly Hobby set too but it was yellow, although I wanted the pink or Strawberry Shortcake.



I KNOW, RIGHT?!  You just never know what the tag fairy will like!

Strawberry Shortcake was a little bit after my time, but Heather really loved her. She had an Apple Dumpling doll that smelled like apples for years and years!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys, I know a lot of you have the picture for the Big Give site in your signatures. It would be really helpful if the picture linked right to the site. 

Just make sure it's pointing to http://www.DisBigGive.com 
It should look like this when you edit your signature: 

[ URL="http://www.DisBigGive.com"][ IMG]http://www.whichever picture you chose. com[/IMG][/URL]
_______


----------



## stephie1012

anyone know where i can find some little einsteins fabric? I only need a yard, i found some on ebay but id rather not get it there.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I know a lot of you have the picture for the Big Give site in your signatures. It would be really helpful if the picture linked right to the site.
> 
> Just make sure it's pointing to http://www.DisBigGive.com
> It should look like this when you edit your signature:
> 
> [ URL="http://www.DisBigGive.com"][ IMG]http://www.whichever picture you chose. com[/IMG][/URL]
> _______



Thanks for that info -- it would be helpful too if you would add that particular code on the Big Give forum 

I added it to my sig and am testing it out in replying to you!

ETA:  My test didn't work   Where did I go wrong?


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for that info -- it would be helpful too if you would add that particular code on the Big Give forum
> 
> I added it to my sig and am testing it out in replying to you!
> 
> ETA:  My test didn't work   Where did I go wrong?




Take the space between the bracket and url and it should work.


----------



## tricia

T-rox said:


> mom of the year award to you. awesome party.  the olivia farbenmix pattern, where do i get it in the english version?



http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=7

And I agree, this pattern is great.  Actually, you really don't even need the English version for the underdress, as it just goes together like a regular shirt pattern.



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I know a lot of you have the picture for the Big Give site in your signatures. It would be really helpful if the picture linked right to the site.
> 
> Just make sure it's pointing to http://www.DisBigGive.com
> It should look like this when you edit your signature:
> 
> [ URL="http://www.DisBigGive.com"][ IMG]http://www.whichever picture you chose. com[/IMG][/URL]
> _______




I agree, I often come thru this board to get to the other and usually have to post myself to click thru on the one on my signature.


----------



## BelleFille

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I know a lot of you have the picture for the Big Give site in your signatures. It would be really helpful if the picture linked right to the site.
> 
> 
> _______



Where do I get a picture from? And what is a Tag Fairy?

I'm sorry for breaking the link, but it wouldn't let me post with the link intact.


----------



## karebear1

Is this really Part 23 of the Disboutiquers thread?


Gosh! I can hardly believe it!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

karebear1 said:


> Is this really Part 23 of the Disboutiquers thread?
> 
> 
> Gosh! I can hardly believe it!!



Crazy isn't it!  I can't remember when I found this group of amazing ladies, but I think it was in the single digits!  Almost time for a part 24, isn't it?

Popping in for a question...  A size 1 in a simply sweet would be a 12/18 months wouldn't it?  I'm trying to sew ahead for Annabella's first trip to Disney!!  I hope this isn't a mistake in the making where everything ends up either being too small or too big


----------



## MinnieVanMom

BelleFille said:


> Where do I get a picture from? And what is a Tag Fairy?
> 
> I'm sorry for breaking the link, but it wouldn't let me post with the link intact.



Welcome Belle!  
The tag fairy is an illusive make believe thing that put quotes under your name.  I don't believe  but other swear by her.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html


----------



## kelly1218

Ugh.. I quoted a bunch of stuff then lost it all    Quess i shouldnt try that on the phone. Lol
I love the bags.... 
Those triplets are adorable.  
The shirt with the hole... What hole??? Seriously I tried looking. It looks great!

I have serious machine envy... I'm still using my moms old singer.... So I may need to make myself some drool cloths if I don't save up for something new soon.   

I want to join the big give.... But I know my limitations... I'm overwhelmed with the projects both my kids have started.  You guys floor me with your generosity though. 

 Quick question.  Does anyone here make scrubs?
My dd12 has a set from last year when she was attacked by a dog... She wears them for bed.  And since they are Childs size.. She is starting to outgrow them.  
She asked if I could make her new fancy ones. 

Ive seen patterns.  But I didn't know if anyone actually used an easy one they could recommend.


----------



## kelly1218

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html



How Heartbreaking


----------



## shefrn1

Kelly...just saw where you are from...I'm from the philly area too..actually across the bridge in NJ but I work in philly


----------



## jeniamt

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry to hear about your cat.  19 is very old for a cat to live.  I hope he doesn't suffer.  You have been a great owner and I know he loves you very much for taking good care of him all these years.  I do understand the vet bills.  I pay for all my mom's vet bills.  I had to go to the vet and tell them that I had enough and they needed to stop and put down her dog that was failing.  I was in the thousands on that dog.  Then her little dog needed surgery.  So yes, I so get it!  And these are not my pets but I love my mom and she loves her pets so it is honour....but wow
> 
> I hope you get your new machine in the future.





VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  We have three as well.  Our oldest is 15 and is doing very well and then we have two Russian Blues that are 5 y/o and I just dropped a good sum at the vet -- one is in renal failure.  They don't know what is causing it (could be cancer) so we are having just a little further testing done and then will likely have her put down.  Our last Russian Blue we spent a fortune on only to find out after her ultrasound that she had severe kidney stones and they could do nothing further (she was only 7) and my dh had a Russian Blue prior to her that had FIP and died at one year.  Our current cat appears in no pain -- though she has become a bit reclusive.  She is urinating outside the box though and it is a nightmare to get cat pee smell out of things.  We are awaiting a culture and hoping she just has a kidney infection and can be treated with antibiotics.  We're not very hopeful though.  I feel more bad for the non-sick Russian b/c she may soon be sister-less.  They were great buddies, but again, lately they are not togehter as often b/c sick Anya spends time now hiding/resting under the bed.
> 
> I hope your cat is pain free.  19 years is a nice life for a cat -- you must have taken very good care of him.





effervescent said:


> My cat wouldn't know what to do with herself if I actually expected her to catch anything!  I'm sorry to hear about your baby, it sounds like she has had a long and happy life.





teresajoy said:


> I'm very sorry about your cat.



Thanks everyone for thinking of me and my kitty!  He is a sweet boy and we don't think he is any pain.  He moves around a ton and still wants a lot attention.  Plus, although he is losing weight, he has a great appetite.  We have him on daily prednisone to keep the tumor from growing too fast.  He will probably succumb to kidney disease b/f the cancer.  It was actually the wetting outside the litter box that actually sent us to the vets in the first place.  Such a pain!  We can't leave any plastic bags laying around or open laundry baskets.  I have found soaking things in OxyClean has been the best method of getting the smell out.

Andrea- sorry to hear about your girl. The vet tells me kidney disease is expected in a cat as old as ours but your kitty is so young.  Hope everything works out okay.  

Here is a recent picture of our old boy, Lewis, and our dog, Trixie.








disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html



This is just the saddest thing.  Praying for Chad.  I just can't imagine.


----------



## shefrn1

Hi ladies....I was just got my access to the big give site and was browsing......i keep seeing 'crayon rolls'....i never heard of that before...what is it?????  I'm trying to get the jyst of all that over there so i can try helping!

thanks


----------



## mommy2mrb

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html



my heart breaks for Chad's loss....the pain he must be feeling....will continue to keep him in my prayers!


----------



## tmh0206

shefrn1 said:


> Hi ladies....I was just got my access to the big give site and was browsing......i keep seeing 'crayon rolls'....i never heard of that before...what is it?????  I'm trying to get the jyst of all that over there so i can try helping!
> 
> thanks



there are several tutorials online, but here is one that is pretty easy peasy:

http://nested.typepad.com/blog/2007/07/materials-you-w.html

also, I know a few digitizers that have an ITH crayon rollup project also if you have an embroidery machine.  PM me if you need to know where to find a free ITH crayon roll up.


----------



## jeniamt

shefrn1 said:


> Hi ladies....I was just got my access to the big give site and was browsing......i keep seeing 'crayon rolls'....i never heard of that before...what is it?????  I'm trying to get the jyst of all that over there so i can try helping!
> 
> thanks



Something like this:

http://skiptomylou.wordpress.com/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/

Hope that helps!


----------



## shefrn1

OMG thank you....and they look easy (atleast that tuturiol does ) gonna have to try making one for DD first and see how it goes before i volunteer to make them for the Gives!!!!! 

thank you


----------



## jeniamt

shefrn1 said:


> OMG thank you....and they look easy (atleast that tuturiol does ) gonna have to try making one for DD first and see how it goes before i volunteer to make them for the Gives!!!!!
> 
> thank you


 
You are very welcome.  You asking about them gave me the brilliant idea to make one for our neighbor's baby.  They adopted him in June and have the court date tomorrow to have his last name officially changed to theirs.  They are having a party to celebrate on Friday.  They said no gifts but I can't not bring something.  I was originally thinking of getting him a book but that would involve getting to the store between now and then.  I have all the supplies here for this!


----------



## billwendy

karebear1 said:


> Is this really Part 23 of the Disboutiquers thread?
> 
> 
> Gosh! I can hardly believe it!!



HEY!!!! Where have ya been!!!??? Missed ya around here!! Whatcha been up to?


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Take the space between the bracket and url and it should work.


I tried that and in the preview siggy thing it still didn't look right.  I tried again so maybe it will magically work now.



jeniamt said:


> Thanks everyone for thinking of me and my kitty!  He is a sweet boy and we don't think he is any pain.  He moves around a ton and still wants a lot attention.  Plus, although he is losing weight, he has a great appetite.  We have him on daily prednisone to keep the tumor from growing too fast.  He will probably succumb to kidney disease b/f the cancer.  It was actually the wetting outside the litter box that actually sent us to the vets in the first place.  Such a pain!  We can't leave any plastic bags laying around or open laundry baskets.  I have found soaking things in OxyClean has been the best method of getting the smell out.
> 
> Andrea- sorry to hear about your girl. The vet tells me kidney disease is expected in a cat as old as ours but your kitty is so young.  Hope everything works out okay.
> 
> Here is a recent picture of our old boy, Lewis, and our dog, Trixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the saddest thing.  Praying for Chad.  I just can't imagine.


Your kitty is beautiful!  

I use a sports wash found in the hunting section of sporting goods at Walmart -- it's great for removing the odor.  I'll try some Oxyclean next time as well.  Nature's Miracle just doesn't cut it (and it's sooooo expensive to boot!)

We are holding off a short while b/f making a decision on our cat.  She doesn't appear in pain.  Our former cat with the kidney stones was positively in pain.  So I think you are doing the right thing in just watching your kitty closely.


----------



## babynala

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html


How heartbreaking to read about this little baby girl and her mom.  Chad's post from yesterday (2/8/11) had me in tears.


----------



## BelleFille

MinnieVanMom said:


> Welcome Belle!
> The tag fairy is an illusive make believe thing that put quotes under your name.  I don't believe  but other swear by her.



Thank you for answering my question!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Thanks everyone for thinking of me and my kitty!  He is a sweet boy and we don't think he is any pain.  He moves around a ton and still wants a lot attention.  Plus, although he is losing weight, he has a great appetite.  We have him on daily prednisone to keep the tumor from growing too fast.  He will probably succumb to kidney disease b/f the cancer.  It was actually the wetting outside the litter box that actually sent us to the vets in the first place.  Such a pain!  We can't leave any plastic bags laying around or open laundry baskets.  I have found soaking things in OxyClean has been the best method of getting the smell out.
> 
> Here is a recent picture of our old boy, Lewis, and our dog, Trixie.


Thank you for sharing the picture of your Lewis.  he is just beautiful.  Our cats are also siamese and we just love them.  He looks good and I hope he stays stable for you. I will have to remember the oxiclean, I use it on the carpet.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

shefrn1 said:


> Kelly...just saw where you are from...I'm from the philly area too..actually across the bridge in NJ but I work in philly





kelly1218 said:


> How Heartbreaking



Where are you two? I live in South Jersey. About 20-30minutes outside of Philly.


----------



## fairygoodmother

stephie1012 said:


> anyone know where i can find some little einsteins fabric? I only need a yard, i found some on ebay but id rather not get it there.



I have about 1.25 yard of this:

http://www.katydidcreations.com/Graphics/Fabrics/Woven/Little Einsteins Swatch.jpg

PM me with your address and I'll send it if you'd like it.


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for praying for Chad and his baby girl Miranda.  She went home to be with her mommy and Jesus and last night.  Here is her daddy's last post if you guys are interested in reading it:
> http://sadandchara.blogspot.com/2011_02_09_archive.html


That is so sad. 



BelleFille said:


> Where do I get a picture from? And what is a Tag Fairy?
> 
> I'm sorry for breaking the link, but it wouldn't let me post with the link intact.


If you go to the Big Give site, and sign up, you can find the pictures (with the links like I just posted ) in the thread entitled "Signature Buttons". Here's a direct link: http://s3.excoboard.com/DisBigGive/55881/458810



karebear1 said:


> Is this really Part 23 of the Disboutiquers thread?
> 
> 
> Gosh! I can hardly believe it!!



*Hey KAREN!!!! I've missed you! *



jeniamt said:


> Thanks everyone for thinking of me and my kitty!  He is a sweet boy and we don't think he is any pain.  He moves around a ton and still wants a lot attention.  Plus, although he is losing weight, he has a great appetite.  We have him on daily prednisone to keep the tumor from growing too fast.  He will probably succumb to kidney disease b/f the cancer.  It was actually the wetting outside the litter box that actually sent us to the vets in the first place.  Such a pain!  We can't leave any plastic bags laying around or open laundry baskets.  I have found soaking things in OxyClean has been the best method of getting the smell out.
> 
> Andrea- sorry to hear about your girl. The vet tells me kidney disease is expected in a cat as old as ours but your kitty is so young.  Hope everything works out okay.
> 
> Here is a recent picture of our old boy, Lewis, and our dog, Trixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the saddest thing.  Praying for Chad.  I just can't imagine.


He is very beautiful! 





VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for that info -- it would be helpful too if you would add that particular code on the Big Give forum
> 
> I added it to my sig and am testing it out in replying to you!
> 
> ETA:  My test didn't work   Where did I go wrong?



This code has been there since I first posted the signature buttons in September of 2008. The thread is called "Signature Buttons". It's in the "General Information" section of the site. If you look there, maybe it will give you a better idea of how to do it? Are you including the ending [/ URL] tag? 

If you post here exactly what you've put in your siggy (you will need to put a space or two in it so we can see it) I can help you figure out what's wrong.


----------



## kelly1218

shefrn1 said:


> Kelly...just saw where you are from...I'm from the philly area too..actually across the bridge in NJ but I work in philly





RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Where are you two? I live in South Jersey. About 20-30minutes outside of Philly.



Small world!
I'm Northeast of Philly.... actually on the PA side of the Burlington-Bristol Bridge.


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> This code has been there since I first posted the signature buttons in September of 2008. The thread is called "Signature Buttons". It's in the "General Information" section of the site. If you look there, maybe it will give you a better idea of how to do it? Are you including the ending [/ URL] tag?
> 
> If you post here exactly what you've put in your siggy (you will need to put a space or two in it so we can see it) I can help you figure out what's wrong.




ETA:  OK, I got it to work!!!  It may have linked all along without me being aware of it.  Sorry I'm soo stupid with computers -- but at least I can sew!

The kids have off school today for snow   That saves me two hours of my day taking them to and from school -- I can use that time to finish Khelsey's Big Give


----------



## miprender

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I can now post pics
> 
> So here are my very first projects, not perfect to say the least but DD loves them and that's all that matters.


Very nice!



cogero said:


> For those of you with the PE 770 do you like having a seperate machine.
> 
> I am trying to decide what to ask for



Congrats on your new machine. I love having a seperate one, otherwise I had to keep changing the foot.



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love the AG dress. 



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now and I'm hoping that I can join you.  I have triplet girls who will be 4 in April.  I made the mistake of showing them the beautiful dresses that you all have made and now they want to know when their dresses will be finished.
> 
> 
> 
> feb6e by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Welcome fellow New Englander. Your daughters are just beautiful.



MinnieVanMom said:


> When doing machine appliques shirts do you float or frame?  I just ruined a SW shirt for Mom and had it in the frame.  I wondered if I should float instead?


I always float everything.



jeniamt said:


> Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.


That is such a cool story.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [back- Im sorry the satin sash is crooked in the pics


Very cute



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally uploaded to photobucket ! We had a blast, and I cannot wait to go back! Wondering if there is anyway I can convince DH to go in the fall.... We stayed at POFQ and I looooved it. It was tiny and we had a great room location, my kids loved the playground and we got to swim one day! I did indeed have to take my cheaper and smaller machine with me to attach ruffles and make my boys their red mickey pants. I figure if I go ahead and get started on outfits now for our next trip then I won't have to tote a machine with me.
> 
> DD in her Minnie outfit- a nosey lady on the bus told me I was very talented but for me not to tell anyone I made that because then Disney would sue me?!? I just nodded and smiled....


Great pictures. We loved POFQ when we stayed there. Too funny about the lady, that must be the oldest running story around.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I don't use the spray because it gets on the hoop.  I have read to make sure you cover the hoop before spraying.  I just use Sticky by solvy.  I put it in the hoop then peel the paper back and it is pre sticky.  Easy without worrying about spray.
> 
> Again, I did read about spraying and just make sure you cover the hoop.  If you get any on the hoop, wash it off.
> :


Sounds like my mom, she won't use the spray either because she doesn't want to dirty her hoops so she uses the sticky paper stabilizer




MinnieVanMom said:


> I made this to match the twirl patchwork skirts. It is a med bag.  The dog won't take a picture of me with it on my shoulder and the cats are worthless.  I only am making one as I have more clothes to make.  Why do I always wait to the last minute?


Love it. I am so tempted to purchase that pattern and make myself one.



kstgelais4 said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't posted in a while (not since the last thread, and probably only once and not since the thread before that. lol) but I am keeping up with you as best I can!
> I have a ton of stuff to post, but I will just do a little at a time, so I don't overload you
> 
> I made this dress for my DNiece for her Ni Hao Kai Lan Birthday party.


Nice!



cjbear said:


> Can you tell me what you all use to ship your creations for the Big Give (or to anyone really)?  I had a terrible time trying to find a box or envelope to fit the two bags I shipped today and ended up squishing them into a big big envelope (so much for all that ironing!). Do you use boxes/big envelopes?
> 
> Even though it costs more I felt like going to the shipping store where they make their own boxes just so my stuff wouldn't be squished and arrive looking all wrinkly.  Any tips?


I usually ship from work and use UPS or Postal Service. Since we have corporate rates at work I can ship using UPS and get a huge discount. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> How can you tell I have a trip coming up? I post pictures often of what I have been making.
> 
> Here is mom's Star Wars shirt.  I had stabbed the shirt and made a little hole.  Town is 120 miles RT so I just stitched the hole with same colour thread.  I hope no one is up that close to her....girls, to see the repair.


Big starwars family here... love the shirt.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I like the Mickey inspired pirate!





*Toadstool* said:


> Very pretty!





VBAndrea said:


> I like that dress -- I think that is a pattern that would work well for tweens too.  Great job!





babynala said:


> wow, 14 days sounds like a great trip.  This dress is really nice.  I love the bottom ruffle and the Mickey is perfect!





kstgelais4 said:


> 14 nights!!! Awesome! I just started sewing for our trip in Nov. 6 kids x 10 nights= lots of stuff





tricia said:


> Very nice.  Love the Mickey, it ties in perfectly.





effervescent said:


> Love it!  I have that same fabric in my tote just begging me to use it.  I was thinking of a Zoey skirt, but I like the way it looks in a solid dress.  Decisions, decisions!



Thanks everyone. I actually forgotten I had purchased the fabric in October. I was going through what I had and found it.

Going for 14 days is something I have always wanted to do. We usually go for 10 days but I have always wanted to stay a little longer. DH is a teacher so it works out perfectly. I just haven't told my boss that I will be gone that long but I have everything covered with my coworker. She has been my bbf since HS and loves Disney as much as me


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> I tried that and in the preview siggy thing it still didn't look right.  I tried again so maybe it will magically work now.




 Glad to see you got the link in your siggy working now.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

kelly1218 said:


> Small world!
> I'm Northeast of Philly.... actually on the PA side of the Burlington-Bristol Bridge.



I see you walked in Philly for the 3Day last year. I walked too but down in Tampa. I have a circulation thing and can't take cold weather no matter how much I bundle up.  Plus the walk was right before our Disney trip so it worked out pretty well. Still thinking about walking this year again or possibly being crew- probably med crew.


----------



## shefrn1

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Where are you two? I live in South Jersey. About 20-30minutes outside of Philly.



i'm about 45 minutes outside philly....in pittsgrove...near vineland.......grew up in collingswood though!!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I see you walked in Philly for the 3Day last year. I walked too but down in Tampa. I have a circulation thing and can't take cold weather no matter how much I bundle up.  Plus the walk was right before our Disney trip so it worked out pretty well. Still thinking about walking this year again or possibly being crew- *probably med crew*.



are you in the medical fields???  just curious...i'm a nurse..i work in philly!!!!


----------



## shefrn1

and you guys are so inspiring that i pulled out my fabric stash that has been in my sons closet for 3 years....and i found my quilting/fabric cutting supplies....i'm on my way....now just to get my kids to nap at the same time and i'll be able to reacquaint (LOL...sp?) myself with my very basic sewing machine...i hope i remember how to thread it...please tell my that it's like riding a bike!!!!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I live in Franklinville! Yes, I am a nurse. I have been ER for 10yrs - adult ER for 8.5 but the last 1.5 yrs has been kids ER.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Just booked Juliet's dining reservations & her BBB appointment.  Now - question - I bought her Jasmine's outfit to give her either at her birthday or pack it and bring it to give her the morning of her appointment? She has one other 7/8 size a Tiana dress which is a little big but easily fixed with clothes pins. I know she has time to grow between now & then even between her bday in March and our trip in June. However, that is my only concern - that the outfit would not fit correctly. So do I give it to her in March? Wait and give it during the trip? She want to be a Pop Princess.. They  require you to bring their own comb/brush. Is this new? Only ask because I did hear of someone I know who came back with lice.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

shefrn1 said:


> and you guys are so inspiring that i pulled out my fabric stash that has been in my sons closet for 3 years....and i found my quilting/fabric cutting supplies....i'm on my way....now just to get my kids to nap at the same time and i'll be able to reacquaint (LOL...sp?) myself with my very basic sewing machine...i hope i remember how to thread it...please tell my that it's like riding a bike!!!!



Just like riding a bike.  Welcome and I can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## shefrn1

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I live in Franklinville! Yes, I am a nurse. I have been ER for 10yrs - adult ER for 8.5 but the last 1.5 yrs has been kids ER.



omg...that's funny.....my husband grew up in malaga!!!! my sister in law works in the ER at SJR in Elmer....i do cardiology. did about 4 years med surg and then i've been in cardiology for the past 10 years or so.....lol....small world!!!!

and in answer to your question.....i know some people bring it with them and drop it off before the appointment without the child knowing....then it's like 'wow...i really am a princess today'...just an idea...although i know that your worried about size so that might not work!!!

and i just saw your ticker and almost thought that we were going to be there at the same time...but i'll be about 2 weeks ahead of you i think...that really would have been a small world!!!  lol


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

shefrn1 said:


> omg...that's funny.....my husband grew up in malaga!!!! my sister in law works in the ER at SJR in Elmer....i do cardiology. did about 4 years med surg and then i've been in cardiology for the past 10 years or so.....lol....small world!!!!
> 
> and in answer to your question.....i know some people bring it with them and drop it off before the appointment without the child knowing....then it's like 'wow...i really am a princess today'...just an idea...although i know that your worried about size so that might not work!!!
> 
> and i just saw your ticker and almost thought that we were going to be there at the same time...but i'll be about 2 weeks ahead of you i think...that really would have been a small world!!!  lol



Juliet & I are going just the 2 of us for her birthday trip. Her birthday is obviously in March but we are going for Star Wars Weekends. She is super excited and so am I. I am a big SW geek.


----------



## babynala

shefrn1 said:


> and you guys are so inspiring that i pulled out my fabric stash that has been in my sons closet for 3 years....and i found my quilting/fabric cutting supplies....i'm on my way....now just to get my kids to nap at the same time and i'll be able to reacquaint (LOL...sp?) myself with my very basic sewing machine...i hope i remember how to thread it...please tell my that it's like riding a bike!!!!


Glad to hear you are getting back on the bike!  I'm sure you will be "riding" in no time.  Everyone on this board is very helpful so ask if you have any questions or run into any snags.  Lots of sewing machine manufacturers have their manuals on line if you can't find the book your machine came with.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Just booked Juliet's dining reservations & her BBB appointment.  Now - question - I bought her Jasmine's outfit to give her either at her birthday or pack it and bring it to give her the morning of her appointment? She has one other 7/8 size a Tiana dress which is a little big but easily fixed with clothes pins. I know she has time to grow between now & then even between her bday in March and our trip in June. However, that is my only concern - that the outfit would not fit correctly. So do I give it to her in March? Wait and give it during the trip? She want to be a Pop Princess.. They  require you to bring their own comb/brush. Is this new? Only ask because I did hear of someone I know who came back with lice.


My daughter did BBB about a year ago and I brought my own brush (as they suggested) but they did have combs that they used.  We got the comb in our goody bag of stuff at the end of the appointment so I don't think they reuse them.  Don't your DDs have really long hair?  You might do better with a small brush but I can't imagine her hair having too many knots since I assume you will brush it in the morning before heading to the park. 

My DD did the Jasmine outfit the last time we were there.  She is pretty skinny and the Fairy Godmother that helped dress her did a little magic with the straps of the top and one of those small, clear hair elastics.  It looked like a little bow on top of her shoulders and made the top fit perfectly.  It stayed secure for the rest of the day.  I'm sure they can round up a safety pin if they need too also.  (Our waitress at Chef Mickey brought us two safety pins for my daughter's chef mickey dress because the hook and eyes I had used kept coming unhooked - I was scared of button holes).


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Making a modified bowling shirt for my brother who is going to join us for a day at WDW.  I am using a commercial pattern and using the skilz from the bowling shirt to make it.

I have very little fabric and doing my best to frankenpattern this shirt together.


----------



## saraheeyore

hi. someone posted a link with a site for making bows/clippies with princess and stuff on them a couple of weeks ago. has anyone still got it please. they were free patterns i think. i took a quick look and thought i added it to my favs but its not there so guess i didn't, thanks


----------



## kelly1218

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I see you walked in Philly for the 3Day last year. I walked too but down in Tampa. I have a circulation thing and can't take cold weather no matter how much I bundle up.  Plus the walk was right before our Disney trip so it worked out pretty well. Still thinking about walking this year again or possibly being crew- probably med crew.



Yup! It was my first walk. I was in wdw With my mom right after the Tampa walk.  I ended up talking to a guy in toontown from around here who also had just walked in Tampa ( he was wearin the shirt)

   We ended up camping indoors which was nice.  Only the mornings were cold, it warmed up pretty quick.  But I'm told it can get pretty frigid. 

I already registered to crew this year.  I'm hoping for motorcycle safety  
My oldest daughter plans to walk with me next year when she is 16. We are already working on fundraising ideas. $4600 is a lot to raise!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.






I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.


----------



## kelly1218

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.



Oh...I like that


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.



That's really cool, my boys would LOVE to have one of those!


----------



## gallafamily

My first "eye spy" bag...





My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.





And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy. 





I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.

I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!


----------



## tmh0206

gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!



I love your super cute flower to match that adorable outfit!!! great job! and I thought that was the natural look for little girls  at least that is often the look I get when taking pictures!


----------



## vester

mommy2mrb said:


> my heart breaks for Chad's loss....the pain he must be feeling....will continue to keep him in my prayers!



I have been away for a while - what a tragedy.  I am praying for all of them.  Horrible.  Tragic.  Unspeakable.  Fervent prayers being said for the Peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## BelleFille

Thank you TeresaJoy for your help!! I have a picture in my signature box!!


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.




Oh I love this. As soon as i am done with my current gives I am so making a bowling shirt for DS


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.


Fabulous!  Did it work out OK using the commercial pattern with Carla's assembly?  I have a commercial pattern for dh but have yet to attempt it.  



gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!



Great Eye Spy bag!  I have yet to attempt one.  I adore the flower on the hat!  I may steal that idea for a shirt and matching headband.  It looks awesome.  And I still have a pic to take off my camera and I think my dd is going to look quite similar to yours regarding the "lovely" facial expression!  I guess the pouty look is in


----------



## clairemolly

Just a quick drive by  to share my excitement.  DH and I are celebrating our 10 anniversary in Oct. and were planning on a no kids trip to WDW.  HE got a PIN code email today and I just got off the phone...we're staying at BWI Club Level!  Our first deluxe and 1st time at club level...so excited!


----------



## billwendy

shefrn1 said:


> i'm about 45 minutes outside philly....in pittsgrove...near vineland.......grew up in collingswood though!!!
> are you in the medical fields???  just curious...i'm a nurse..i work in philly!!!!



I live a little south of Philly in Essington (right near the airport)! Wow - there are a lot of us around here!! I also work in the medical field - Im an OT at duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington, DE.

Just a reminder that the ship date for Khelsey's big give is 2/12/11!!!!I'll be away from the computer for alot of the weekend, but Teresa is going to keep an eye on her link for me so people can get her address!!! Thanks so much everyone!!

A new give will be posted SUnday night or Monday!!!! See if you can figure out who Kade is!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

shefrn1 said:


> and you guys are so inspiring that i pulled out my fabric stash that has been in my sons closet for 3 years....and i found my quilting/fabric cutting supplies....i'm on my way....now just to get my kids to nap at the same time and i'll be able to reacquaint (LOL...sp?) myself with my very basic sewing machine...i hope i remember how to thread it...please tell my that it's like riding a bike!!!!



It is like riding a bike but easier!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.



Good job on the shirt! Would you mind telling me which pattern you used? I have been thinking about getting an adult pattern so I could do a toned down version of bowling shirt for dad's for the Big Gives. I think it may be fun for dad's with little boys.



gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!



Good job on the eye spy bag. I really like the flower on the hat!

And Wendy...have fun this weekend! Oh I am sure it will be a nice surprise for the birthday girl!


----------



## miprender

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Just booked Juliet's dining reservations & her BBB appointment.  Now - question - I bought her Jasmine's outfit to give her either at her birthday or pack it and bring it to give her the morning of her appointment? She has one other 7/8 size a Tiana dress which is a little big but easily fixed with clothes pins. I know she has time to grow between now & then even between her bday in March and our trip in June. However, that is my only concern - that the outfit would not fit correctly. So do I give it to her in March? Wait and give it during the trip? She want to be a Pop Princess.. They  require you to bring their own comb/brush. Is this new? Only ask because I did hear of someone I know who came back with lice.



They told us that too when we went in April but they never asked for it, they used the one they have and you get to keep it after so no worries about any little critters coming home



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.



I really love that





gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> :


Real cute!!!



clairemolly said:


> Just a quick drive by  to share my excitement.  DH and I are celebrating our 10 anniversary in Oct. and were planning on a no kids trip to WDW.  HE got a PIN code email today and I just got off the phone...we're staying at BWI Club Level!  Our first deluxe and 1st time at club level...so excited!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> I live a little south of Philly in Essington (right near the airport)! Wow - there are a lot of us around here!! I also work in the medical field - Im an OT at duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington, DE.
> 
> Just a reminder that the ship date for Khelsey's big give is 2/12/11!!!!I'll be away from the computer for alot of the weekend, but Teresa is going to keep an eye on her link for me so people can get her address!!! Thanks so much everyone!!
> 
> A new give will be posted SUnday night or Monday!!!! See if you can figure out who Kade is!!!!



Have a great weekend Wendy!
I thought Kade might be our next Big Give....he is such a little cutie!!!


OT:  heard on the news tonight that American Girl might be coming to our local mall.....Megan is , keeping our fingers crossed it comes in!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!


That is really cute.  I am amazed by those who can crochet and knit.  Just adorable.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am attempting to take a child pattern and make it into a woman's.  I have 2 of the 7 alterations done.  BTW, I have never altered anything.

Please, I really could use help!


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> I live a little south of Philly in Essington (right near the airport)! Wow - there are a lot of us around here!! I also work in the medical field - Im an OT at duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington, DE.
> 
> Just a reminder that the ship date for Khelsey's big give is 2/12/11!!!!I'll be away from the computer for alot of the weekend, but Teresa is going to keep an eye on her link for me so people can get her address!!! Thanks so much everyone!!
> 
> A new give will be posted SUnday night or Monday!!!! See if you can figure out who Kade is!!!!



Add me to the Jersey/Philly club. I'm in Burlington County also in the medical field in a round about way. I'm an office manager for a psychiatric practice. 

Thanks for the reminder about Khelsey's give, I don't know why but I thought the ship date was 2/20. It's finished but I need to get it in the mail.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I used to be a NJ/PA girl!!!

we lived in Shawnee of the Delaware PA in 11/95 - 6/97
Flemington NJ 10/2000 - 12/2001
Plymouth Meeting PA 1/2002 - 6/2002

my DH built golf courses in those towns!


----------



## hivemama

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am attempting to take a child pattern and make it into a woman's.  I have 2 of the 7 alterations done.  BTW, I have never altered anything.
> 
> Please, I really could use help!



I have found one of Nancy Zieman's books really helpful. Here's a link.

If you can be a little more specific about what you have questions about, I'll try to help if I can!


----------



## Disneymom1218

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Just booked Juliet's dining reservations & her BBB appointment.  Now - question - I bought her Jasmine's outfit to give her either at her birthday or pack it and bring it to give her the morning of her appointment? She has one other 7/8 size a Tiana dress which is a little big but easily fixed with clothes pins. I know she has time to grow between now & then even between her bday in March and our trip in June. However, that is my only concern - that the outfit would not fit correctly. So do I give it to her in March? Wait and give it during the trip? She want to be a Pop Princess.. They  require you to bring their own comb/brush. Is this new? Only ask because I did hear of someone I know who came back with lice.



2 years ago my girls did BBB and it was required that we bring our own combs and brushes. I am a freak about Lice and I do not allow my kids to try on hats and such at the parks or stores for that reason.


----------



## hivemama

Has anyone made the Aivilo Messanger bag from YCMT? I'm wondering if it might be a good bag for me to carry at WDW. Opinions?


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi All!

I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together! 

Prepare to be amazed!

Are you ready?

*

*

*

*

Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!  

She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).

Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.

She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.

I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!

Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!

Lori in East Podunk

PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?


----------



## mommy2mrb

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



that's sweet! my DD and I have some matching shirts for our trip and Santa brought us new disney jammies for our trip!


----------



## visitingapril09

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?


DISNEY PJS ARE NOT OPTIONAL WHEN WE GO!!!!!


----------



## Forevryoung

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



Easy fit shorts???????? I need shorts and I would LOVE to make them out of fabric I already own (I never wear shorts but July+Disney=Shorts)

How do you determine length?
What fabric works best?

(I've never made the easy fit pants but I'm probably going to buy the pattern for PJ pants)


----------



## GlassSlippers

Forevryoung said:


> Easy fit shorts???????? I need shorts and I would LOVE to make them out of fabric I already own (I never wear shorts but July+Disney=Shorts)
> 
> How do you determine length?
> What fabric works best?
> 
> (I've never made the easy fit pants but I'm probably going to buy the pattern for PJ pants)



DD has a pair of shorts that are a good length so I'll measure the inseam and outseam. I'll have to add enough for the hem, but I don't think it will be too hard. As for the fabric, as long as it's not too thin, I think almost anything woven would work. Twill or a light weight denim would probably be best. To me, knits would make them look like pajamas so I'm going to stay away from that.

If you really don't like to wear shorts, I've found that light weight, sleeveless dresses or skirts with sleeveless tops are comfortable and cool. I buy or make them so that they're just above my ankle or maybe a bit shorter and wide enough at the hem that I can walk and board the rides easily. I make my own slips from broadcloth so I don't have to wear the hot, sticky nylon tricot kind from the store. Those are easy to do. Just measure your hips, add enough for wiggle room, put in a casing for elastic and hem them. I make mine with a front and back panel so I can have side slits if I want them, but you can easily do one big piece and have the slit (you know, so you have extra walking room) in the back. You can make them as short or long as you like.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

mommy2mrb said:


> that's sweet! my DD and I have some matching shirts for our trip and Santa brought us new disney jammies for our trip!



DD also wants to go to the BBB together. She says she's finally old enough that she doesn't care if anybody else thinks it's silly.   It's kind of spendy especially if we both do it, but I am a cast member (Disney Store) and I'd get a discount, so we'll see. This could be us in June:   

I'm excited to pieces and I don't even know if we're really going yet! Daddy might feel really left out and that wouldn't do. I'm hopeful, though!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## cogero

gosh so much to do I am working on Gives all weekend. I need to finish them I have all of them half done but DH has been home all week since he had a minor traffic incident with a patrol car but it was bad enough for him to hurt his neck and shoulder so I am behind.

He is finally better but I am still not feeling 100% but am finally at about 90% so my plan tonite is to finish at least one of my gives.


----------



## Forevryoung

GlassSlippers said:


> DD has a pair of shorts that are a good length so I'll measure the inseam and outseam. I'll have to add enough for the hem, but I don't think it will be too hard. As for the fabric, as long as it's not too thin, I think almost anything woven would work. Twill or a light weight denim would probably be best. To me, knits would make them look like pajamas so I'm going to stay away from that.
> 
> If you really don't like to wear shorts, I've found that light weight, sleeveless dresses or skirts with sleeveless tops are comfortable and cool. I buy or make them so that they're just above my ankle or maybe a bit shorter and wide enough at the hem that I can walk and board the rides easily. I make my own slips from broadcloth so I don't have to wear the hot, sticky nylon tricot kind from the store. Those are easy to do. Just measure your hips, add enough for wiggle room, put in a casing for elastic and hem them. I make mine with a front and back panel so I can have side slits if I want them, but you can easily do one big piece and have the slit (you know, so you have extra walking room) in the back. You can make them as short or long as you like.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



THANK YOU!!

I think I am going to make myself a pair of shorts to try it out out! Maybe making them a longer length knit will lose the PJ feel? Like a Bermuda length?

I have fabric I am going to make a skirt with for the trip/summer. It's a navy knit that I've had forever- never used knit before but it "should be easy" (famous last words).


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.



I like it.  I am going to have to move up to an adult shirt soon if I want to make another for Tyler.  He is getting so big.



gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!



Cute I spy.  Love the little flower on the hat.


----------



## tricia

Here is the Valentine's shirt I made on the weekend.  The little girl loved it, and won't take it off so ended up sleeping in it the day I gave it to her.  Gotta love that.





IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr


And a shirt that I made for Tyler a couple of weeks ago.  He loves it, and it is always the first thing he takes out of his drawer after the laundry has been done.




IMG_6837 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## cjbear

hivemama said:


> Has anyone made the Aivilo Messanger bag from YCMT? I'm wondering if it might be a good bag for me to carry at WDW. Opinions?



Just made a large size one for the Big Give.  I loved making it; it came together so quickly!  Two things I would do differently though: for the large size she recommends doing heavier material which I didn't do since it was for a diaper bag but it did feel a little flimsy if you were going to carry books or a laptop in it with regular cotton material.  Also, I would make the inside pockets in a contrasting material from the lining - it's pretty deep and in my dark material it was hard to see where the pockets where.

Definitely going to make this again for my girls for school bags.


----------



## RMAMom

I'm sorry to post this here but I'm under a time crunch and I know there is more traffic here than the Big Give board. I need the address for Khelsey and Taylor so I can get them in the mail. If anyone has them could you please PM me.
Thank you.


----------



## babynala

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.


Great shirt.  I tried to do the same for my husband once but it didn't come out as nice as yours.



gallafamily said:


> My first "eye spy" bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first accessory.  A flower to add to her hat that matches her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter with the whole outfit.  She was tired and grouchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to catch up to all of you.    I hope to get there someday.  These are not the greatest pics because I took them with my cellphone.  I plan to take some real pictures soon for my own book.
> 
> I can't comment on each person's projects, but let me just say....they are all AMAZING!!!!


The eye-spy bag came out really nice.  I love the hat with the flower to match that cute monkey outfit.  Just save that photo to share with your DD when HER DD is acting the same way in the far, far, future.  



clairemolly said:


> Just a quick drive by  to share my excitement.  DH and I are celebrating our 10 anniversary in Oct. and were planning on a no kids trip to WDW.  HE got a PIN code email today and I just got off the phone...we're staying at BWI Club Level!  Our first deluxe and 1st time at club level...so excited!






mommy2mrb said:


> OT:  heard on the news tonight that American Girl might be coming to our local mall.....Megan is , keeping our fingers crossed it comes in!!


Start saving your money now!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am attempting to take a child pattern and make it into a woman's.  I have 2 of the 7 alterations done.  BTW, I have never altered anything.
> 
> Please, I really could use help!


I will send some pixie dust  because I don't have the skills to give you any advice.  



hivemama said:


> Has anyone made the Aivilo Messanger bag from YCMT? I'm wondering if it might be a good bag for me to carry at WDW. Opinions?


I just made a large Aivilo messenger bag for a friend.  It is a good size bag and has flat pockets on the outside and inside of the bag, that you can customize to any size you want.  I guess it would depend on how much stuff you carry around the park.  Sorry I'm not much help.  It does come together easily.  I have modified the strap with the addition of hardware to make the strap longer.  



GlassSlippers said:


> DD also wants to go to the BBB together. She says she's finally old enough that she doesn't care if anybody else thinks it's silly.   It's kind of spendy especially if we both do it, but I am a cast member (Disney Store) and I'd get a discount, so we'll see. This could be us in June:
> 
> I'm excited to pieces and I don't even know if we're really going yet! Daddy might feel really left out and that wouldn't do. I'm hopeful, though!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


How exciting.  You girls will have fun, even if Dad wants to come.  Disney PJs are a must.  




cogero said:


> gosh so much to do I am working on Gives all weekend. I need to finish them I have all of them half done but DH has been home all week since he had a minor traffic incident with a patrol car but it was bad enough for him to hurt his neck and shoulder so I am behind.
> 
> He is finally better but I am still not feeling 100% but am finally at about 90% so my plan tonite is to finish at least one of my gives.


Yikes! Hope your hubby is OK.  You are so nice to be doing all these Gives


----------



## T-rox

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



im excited for you! live it up and soak it in!


----------



## perpetualplanner

This is my first post here and my first disney outfits for my niece (and soon to be second niece).  I have two teen DS's and they wouldn't wear anything I made without a cash bonus so I don't get to sew much anymore.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the shirt! Would you mind telling me which pattern you used? I have been thinking about getting an adult pattern so I could do a toned down version of bowling shirt for dad's for the Big Gives. I think it may be fun for dad's with little boys.



Thanks for the compliments on the bowling shirt.  It was frankenpatterned and fabric.  As you can see the collar is a different type of pirate fabric.

I cut the strips and added in the fabric, then cut the commercial pattern.  I used Carla's collar method to attach the collar.

Because I have boys, I am always working on the bowling shirt with commercial patterns.


----------



## cogero

perpetualplanner said:


> This is my first post here and my first disney outfits for my niece (and soon to be second niece).  I have two teen DS's and they wouldn't wear anything I made without a cash bonus so I don't get to sew much anymore.



These are just precious. I am going to eventually get the courage for a dress pattern.


----------



## tricia

Welcome to smakl.  But this is the size pictures we need.  Some of us have old eyes, or just small computer screens or something...


----------



## shefrn1

so i never got to get back on the bike last night...DD never cooperated with her nap and by the time they were in bed i was too tired.....might night have time this weekend either but hopefully next week I'll be able to get them to nap together!!!




billwendy said:


> I live a little south of Philly in Essington (right near the airport)! Wow - there are a lot of us around here!! I also work in the medical field - *Im an OT at duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington, DE*.
> 
> Just a reminder that the ship date for Khelsey's big give is 2/12/11!!!!I'll be away from the computer for alot of the weekend, but Teresa is going to keep an eye on her link for me so people can get her address!!! Thanks so much everyone!!
> 
> A new give will be posted SUnday night or Monday!!!! See if you can figure out who Kade is!!!!



you didn't used to work at Presbyterian did you??  there was a girl named wendy that was a PT that i used to work with ..she left when she had a baby about 9 years ago or so!!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Count me in the south jersey/philly club, I live in Woodstown !!  I have not posted anything for ages, we have computer issues for ages (at work right now)but I hope to start posting more.  I have made a few things recently, but getting ready to plan another trip for October, so I will have to get into full sewing/planning mode !!  Probably a Mommy and Me trip, since Daddy doesn't want to go this year.


----------



## shefrn1

disneymomof1 said:


> *Count me in the south jersey/philly club, I live in Woodstown !!*  I have not posted anything for ages, we have computer issues for ages (at work right now)but I hope to start posting more.  I have made a few things recently, but getting ready to plan another trip for October, so I will have to get into full sewing/planning mode !!  Probably a Mommy and Me trip, since Daddy doesn't want to go this year.



OMG...that's so funny that there are so many from the area!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



Uh, yeah......... doesn't everyone?



mommy2mrb said:


> OT:  heard on the news tonight that American Girl might be coming to our local mall.....Megan is , keeping our fingers crossed it comes in!!



That reminds me, Barnes and Noble is doing something with AG. You get to meet her. The one in Christiana Mall is having her on Feb 18 (DE). And I'm taking Kirsta to the University of DE for a fashion show with AG. She is so excited. She wants to go to storage and get her AG doll out. Oh my..... not looking forward to that.


----------



## mommy2mrb

SallyfromDE said:


> Uh, yeah......... doesn't everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, Barnes and Noble is doing something with AG. You get to meet her. The one in Christiana Mall is having her on Feb 18 (DE). And I'm taking Kirsta to the University of DE for a fashion show with AG. She is so excited. She wants to go to storage and get her AG doll out. Oh my..... not looking forward to that.



we went to a fashion show in CA a couple years ago, they are fun to see all the little girls dress up like their dolls!
we've been to the stores in LA and NYC, so if it come here I'm sure they will get a new group of girls buying!
when we lived in Modesto CA, our local historic museum had AG parties every 4-6 months, featuring one of the dolls with arts & crafts and snacks for the girls, bonus it was FREE, they asked for a donation of course to keep the museum going!
have fun at the fashion show!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

hivemama said:


> Has anyone made the Aivilo Messanger bag from YCMT? I'm wondering if it might be a good bag for me to carry at WDW. Opinions?


I like the ruffled bag, and made it last week.  I think the one you like would be good and I like the clean look.



GlassSlippers said:


> If you really don't like to wear shorts, I've found that light weight, sleeveless dresses or skirts with sleeveless tops are comfortable and cool. I buy or make them so that they're just above my ankle or maybe a bit shorter and wide enough at the hem that I can walk and board the rides easily. I make my own slips from broadcloth so I don't have to wear the hot, sticky nylon tricot kind from the store. Those are easy to do. Just measure your hips, add enough for wiggle room, put in a casing for elastic and hem them. I make mine with a front and back panel so I can have side slits if I want them, but you can easily do one big piece and have the slit (you know, so you have extra walking room) in the back. You can make them as short or long as you like.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Lori, now that I am in my mature years I like skirts better.  I like your idea of the skirt with the slit on the sides to get in and out of rides.



cogero said:


> gosh so much to do I am working on Gives all weekend. I need to finish them I have all of them half done but DH has been home all week since he had a minor traffic incident with a patrol car but it was bad enough for him to hurt his neck and shoulder so I am behind.
> 
> He is finally better but I am still not feeling 100% but am finally at about 90% so my plan tonite is to finish at least one of my gives.


I hope you husband is feeling better and will be ok soon.  You really are so kind to do so much for the gives.  I know the families really appreciate everything they get.



tricia said:


> Here is the Valentine's shirt I made on the weekend.  The little girl loved it, and won't take it off so ended up sleeping in it the day I gave it to her.  Gotta love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> And a shirt that I made for Tyler a couple of weeks ago.  He loves it, and it is always the first thing he takes out of his drawer after the laundry has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6837 by tricialee22, on Flickr


DS really loves that shirt!  He wants me to make one.  I don't think so.  It is wonderful.  What pattern, if any, did you use?



perpetualplanner said:


> This is my first post here and my first disney outfits for my niece (and soon to be second niece).  I have two teen DS's and they wouldn't wear anything I made without a cash bonus so I don't get to sew much anymore.


Welcome  Great little dresses.  I hate when the little ones grow up and won't wear customs.



shefrn1 said:


> so i never got to get back on the bike last night...DD never cooperated with her nap and by the time they were in bed i was too tired.....might night have time this weekend either but hopefully next week I'll be able to get them to nap together!!!


Sorry you weren't able to get on the bike last nite.  Did you have any success today?  Glad you are here and going to give it a try.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



That sounds like fun. I would like to see your work when you are done since I have been toying with the idea of making more customs for my next trip. This weight lost thing is good for my health but not so good for fitting into clothes that I own! Now that I am at my target, I am thinking some customs may just be the right incentive to maintain my weight.



GlassSlippers said:


> DD also wants to go to the BBB together. She says she's finally old enough that she doesn't care if anybody else thinks it's silly.   It's kind of spendy especially if we both do it, but I am a cast member (Disney Store) and I'd get a discount, so we'll see. This could be us in June:
> 
> I'm excited to pieces and I don't even know if we're really going yet! Daddy might feel really left out and that wouldn't do. I'm hopeful, though!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Oh that sounds fun. Hopefully you will get a chance to do that.



cogero said:


> gosh so much to do I am working on Gives all weekend. I need to finish them I have all of them half done but DH has been home all week since he had a minor traffic incident with a patrol car but it was bad enough for him to hurt his neck and shoulder so I am behind.
> 
> He is finally better but I am still not feeling 100% but am finally at about 90% so my plan tonite is to finish at least one of my gives.



I am sorry to hear about your DH's accident . You do so much for the gives and I know the families really appreciate your hard work!



tricia said:


> Here is the Valentine's shirt I made on the weekend.  The little girl loved it, and won't take it off so ended up sleeping in it the day I gave it to her.  Gotta love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> And a shirt that I made for Tyler a couple of weeks ago.  He loves it, and it is always the first thing he takes out of his drawer after the laundry has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6837 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Gotta love it when the recepients wear your handiwork as much as possible!



perpetualplanner said:


> This is my first post here and my first disney outfits for my niece (and soon to be second niece).  I have two teen DS's and they wouldn't wear anything I made without a cash bonus so I don't get to sew much anymore.



Welcome! Good job on those dresses (and thanks Tricia for blowing them up for those of us who don't have perfect eyesight).



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bowling shirt.  It was frankenpatterned and fabric.  As you can see the collar is a different type of pirate fabric.
> 
> I cut the strips and added in the fabric, then cut the commercial pattern.  I used Carla's collar method to attach the collar.
> 
> Because I have boys, I am always working on the bowling shirt with commercial patterns.



I guess I will have to try a frankenpattern shirt at some point. Hopefully it will turn out as nicely as yours.



shefrn1 said:


> so i never got to get back on the bike last night...DD never cooperated with her nap and by the time they were in bed i was too tired.....might night have time this weekend either but hopefully next week I'll be able to get them to nap together!!!



Hopefully you will get a chance to get back on the bike soon!


----------



## ms_mckenna

I am not going to even try and catch up. Have been doing Ebay and some other things this week so I have had no time. I have been working on a few things but gotten nothing accomplished. 
Have to say the triplets are flipping adorable ! <3


----------



## heatherskiba

mommy2mrb said:


> I used to be a NJ/PA girl!!!
> 
> we lived in Shawnee of the Delaware PA in 11/95 - 6/97
> Flemington NJ 10/2000 - 12/2001
> Plymouth Meeting PA 1/2002 - 6/2002
> 
> my DH built golf courses in those towns!



I'm a New Orleans girls myself, but my husband grew up in Toms River and his sister and dad live in Macungie, PA.  He says I'm an honorary Yankee!


----------



## clhemsath

In the spirit of my New Year's Resolution, I have been keeping up with this thread!  I cleaned out my craft area in our unfinished basement and did about 30 loads of laundry getting all of my fabric rewashed so it is ready for when the inspiration hits!  I don't sew down here, just store my supplies and carry them upstairs to work.  I like to sit at the kitchen table, making my mess right in the middle of everything! Here are some pictures.






Other side: 





My Fabric in the first two cabinets:






Once I got all of that cleaned up, I found quite a few unfinished projects that I needed to tackle!  I made a Tinkerbell Vida of a birthday gift and forgot to take a picture 

I also made this baby quilt from autographed blocks I got at her baby shower that was in the stack:






I have also recently made some Big Give outfits and such for Taylor's Wish Trip, so once she gets the package, I will post those pictures

Today I am going to fix a couple of pairs of Easy Fit PJ pants, one has the elastic too big, one to small (Can you say Picky, picky girls) and a Valentines day dress.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.

Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clhemsath said:


> In the spirit of my New Year's Resolution, I have been keeping up with this thread!  I cleaned out my craft area in our unfinished basement and did about 30 loads of laundry getting all of my fabric rewashed so it is ready for when the inspiration hits!  I don't sew down here, just store my supplies and carry them upstairs to work.  I like to sit at the kitchen table, making my mess right in the middle of everything! Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fabric in the first two cabinets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got all of that cleaned up, I found quite a few unfinished projects that I needed to tackle!  I made a Tinkerbell Vida of a birthday gift and forgot to take a picture
> 
> I also made this baby quilt from autographed blocks I got at her baby shower that was in the stack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently made some Big Give outfits and such for Taylor's Wish Trip, so once she gets the package, I will post those pictures
> 
> Today I am going to fix a couple of pairs of Easy Fit PJ pants, one has the elastic too big, one to small (Can you say Picky, picky girls) and a Valentines day dress.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.
> 
> Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!


Having an area to call you own is important.  Your shelves are perfect and the work area is very  nice.  

The quilt is so nice and thank you for doing the big gives.  The families really appreciate all you do for the them.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

clhemsath said:


> In the spirit of my New Year's Resolution, I have been keeping up with this thread!  I cleaned out my craft area in our unfinished basement and did about 30 loads of laundry getting all of my fabric rewashed so it is ready for when the inspiration hits!  I don't sew down here, just store my supplies and carry them upstairs to work.  I like to sit at the kitchen table, making my mess right in the middle of everything! Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fabric in the first two cabinets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got all of that cleaned up, I found quite a few unfinished projects that I needed to tackle!  I made a Tinkerbell Vida of a birthday gift and forgot to take a picture
> 
> I also made this baby quilt from autographed blocks I got at her baby shower that was in the stack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently made some Big Give outfits and such for Taylor's Wish Trip, so once she gets the package, I will post those pictures
> 
> Today I am going to fix a couple of pairs of Easy Fit PJ pants, one has the elastic too big, one to small (Can you say Picky, picky girls) and a Valentines day dress.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.
> 
> Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



WOW!!  For a minute there, I thought you lived at my house!!  I thought I was the only one to have that lovely thermax silver insulation stuff   Funny you mention re-oragnizing your fabric too, because I just did that yesterday!  Our basement had a water issue from melting snow from last spring, so we had basement people come and "fix" the issue this week.  So we lugged every single thing upstairs so the basement people could do their thing, then DH installed new shelving and yesterday we took everything back downstairs to organize...I feel sorta bad, my fabric stashes pretty much take up the new shelving.  I think DH had plans to bring home some stuff from storage 






Everything on the first two sections is either fabric or sewing related.






A blank thermax wall...ooooo lala, NOT! 

I don't sew in my basement either, just store and carry up things when I need em.  I sew in my dinning room, which is another area of the house I've completely monopolized.  Crossing my fingers for a sewing room when we build our new house!!

I love your baby quilt with all the advice on it too, very clever idea!!


----------



## vester

OK I"m considering making a (deep breath) Rapunzel dress for my daughter.  Any suggestions on what pattern I could use?  I LOVE the ycmt.com website so anything from there would be crazy awesome.  HELP?  

Vester


----------



## mommy2mrb

heatherskiba said:


> I'm a New Orleans girls myself, but my husband grew up in Toms River and his sister and dad live in Macungie, PA.  He says I'm an honorary Yankee!



Hi, we lived in New Orleans too!  July 1994 for a month, Jim did some renovation work at English Turn...we stayed in an old B & B in Algers, sat on the levie for 4th of July! loved it, except for the heat and humidity!

yes, we moved around A LOT!!! from 1994 - 2005 we moved 38 times!!!


----------



## Tonyslady

Hi all,

Ok i know i don't post here very often...i'm mostly a lurker but i just had to share this with ya'll cause i know you will understand. Sooo we are heading to the world at the end of may and of course i've been lurking here and getting everything i need in order to make a ton of stuff for the kiddos to wear. Well last night i had a dream that we got to wdw and I had NO custom outfits  I was panicking running around trying to find a sewing machine and fabric so that i could sew everything all at once...the plan was to sew all night long then go to the parks the next day. I was sooooo happy when i woke up and realized  that i still have 3 months to get it all done.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS really loves that shirt!  He wants me to make one.  I don't think so.  It is wonderful.  What pattern, if any, did you use?



Thanks.  It is the Imke pattern from Farbenmix.  It is in the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.  It goes together really easy.




PurpleEars said:


> Gotta love it when the recepients wear your handiwork as much as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Good job on those dresses (and thanks Tricia for blowing them up for those of us who don't have perfect eyesight).



Yes, wearing things often is the best compliment from a child.

And you're welcome, I am one of those with older eyes.


----------



## bigmochick

Wow! Such a neat thread with GREAT idea but what in the world does it take to get your own sub-forum, LOL! I can't wait to share the projects I have planned for our trip in June!!


----------



## SarahJN

tricia said:


> Here is the Valentine's shirt I made on the weekend.  The little girl loved it, and won't take it off so ended up sleeping in it the day I gave it to her.  Gotta love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr



So adorable!  My girls just saw this picture and yelled out, "We want that outfit!"


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Girls,
I wanted to share this tip with you that was in my Martha Pullen Newsletter (which you can subscribe to for free)

Tip of the Week

Use Couture Tip from Donna H for Gorgeously Full Skirts

There's a couture technique I learned years ago for when the gathered skirt is super-full, but you dont want such a huge amount of fullness right at the waistline or the high bodice on a christening gown. Before gathering, take in a few darts in regularly spaced intervals around the upper edge; trim the darts (or youll still have the bulk); then do the gathering. Those darts will not show, because the gathers will hide them. The bulk right at the gathering line will be decreased and much more manageable, but the skirt will still be gorgeously full! Also, one very important thing (guess how I know this!), dont get too ambitious with the darts or youll remove too much fullness  LOL.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I wanted to share this tip with you that was in my Martha Pullen Newsletter (which you can subscribe to for free)
> 
> Tip of the Week
> 
> Use Couture Tip from Donna H for Gorgeously Full Skirts
> 
> There's a couture technique I learned years ago for when the gathered skirt is super-full, but you dont want such a huge amount of fullness right at the waistline or the high bodice on a christening gown. Before gathering, take in a few darts in regularly spaced intervals around the upper edge; trim the darts (or youll still have the bulk); then do the gathering. Those darts will not show, because the gathers will hide them. The bulk right at the gathering line will be decreased and much more manageable, but the skirt will still be gorgeously full! Also, one very important thing (guess how I know this!), dont get too ambitious with the darts or youll remove too much fullness  LOL.



Great tip!  I'm going to try this really soon, I've got something that needs gathers, and its a "Just for Fun" kind of dress, so if I mess it up a bit at first, it won't matter.    I'll take pics, this sounds like something Teresa might want to add to the bookmarks.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

kelly1218 said:


> Yup! It was my first walk. I was in wdw With my mom right after the Tampa walk.  I ended up talking to a guy in toontown from around here who also had just walked in Tampa ( he was wearin the shirt)
> 
> We ended up camping indoors which was nice.  Only the mornings were cold, it warmed up pretty quick.  But I'm told it can get pretty frigid.
> 
> I already registered to crew this year.  I'm hoping for motorcycle safety
> My oldest daughter plans to walk with me next year when she is 16. We are already working on fundraising ideas. $4600 is a lot to raise!!!!


I know what you mean about the money. We arrived in Disney the night after the walk. It was quite funny walking and at night sleeping because everyone was complaining about how cold it was but it was great to us!  We had a pink pancake breakfast and raised $1600. We are going to have it again this summer. Not sure what I am doing yet though. 




billwendy said:


> I live a little south of Philly in Essington (right near the airport)! Wow - there are a lot of us around here!! I also work in the medical field - Im an OT at duPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington, DE.
> 
> Just a reminder that the ship date for Khelsey's big give is 2/12/11!!!!I'll be away from the computer for alot of the weekend, but Teresa is going to keep an eye on her link for me so people can get her address!!! Thanks so much everyone!!
> 
> A new give will be posted SUnday night or Monday!!!! See if you can figure out who Kade is!!!!





RMAMom said:


> Add me to the Jersey/Philly club. I'm in Burlington County also in the medical field in a round about way. I'm an office manager for a psychiatric practice.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about Khelsey's give, I don't know why but I thought the ship date was 2/20. It's finished but I need to get it in the mail.





vester said:


> OK I"m considering making a (deep breath) Rapunzel dress for my daughter.  Any suggestions on what pattern I could use?  I LOVE the ycmt.com website so anything from there would be crazy awesome.  HELP?
> 
> Vester


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

MyMulti quote did not keep everything and is not doing what I want from my phone. I am so suprised how many of us live this close together.  I work in Virtua Voorhees and sent kids to CHOP & DuPont all the time for specialized care. 

Vester- I used the portrait peasant from CarlaC to make Joci's Rapunzel dress.


----------



## kelly1218

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I know what you mean about the money. We arrived in Disney the night after the walk. It was quite funny walking and at night sleeping because everyone was complaining about how cold it was but it was great to us!  We had a pink pancake breakfast and raised $1600. We are going to have it again this summer. Not sure what I am doing yet though.


That's a great fundraiser....I never would have thought of pink pancakes. LOL. 

I think I'm going to have to find a team for next year. I'm not sure I can pull off any type of major fundraiser by myself. Well...I probably could...but I'm TERRIFIED of even thinking about it. 
Unfortunately my work Doesn't allow any fundraising. 

It would have been cold sleeping.... but it was too windy for the dining tent. Apparently that is what decides the sleeping arrangements. if the dining tent can't stand on it's own..they move indoors. 

Guess they know that the food is most important. 


I Love CHOP...they did great with my cousins son when he needed open heart surgery at 3 months old... any my DH's cousin with Leukemia.   We've had experience with St. Chris' lately. But I believe we are officially done now


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> ETA:  OK, I got it to work!!!  It may have linked all along without me being aware of it.  Sorry I'm soo stupid with computers -- but at least I can sew!
> 
> The kids have off school today for snow   That saves me two hours of my day taking them to and from school -- I can use that time to finish Khelsey's Big Give



I'm so glad you were able to get it to work!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to make my brother a pirate shirt as he was coming in for a day at MK.  It is almost a little family reunion.  I didn't have enough of any fabric to make him a shirt so I frankenpatterned the construction and fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to do the buttonholes and buttons.


It looks great April! 



BelleFille said:


> Thank you TeresaJoy for your help!! I have a picture in my signature box!!



You are very welcome! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm in the very earliest stage of planning a summer trip for DD18 and myself as a last Mother/Daughter fling before she goes to college. Right now it's just a great big "what if". Guess what she wants if it actually comes together!
> 
> Prepare to be amazed!
> 
> Are you ready?
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Matching/coordinating customs for both of us!
> 
> She'd like bowling shirts with Mickey pockets, easy fit shorts with a Mickey seat pocket for her and a skirt for me (Mom doesn't do shorts).
> 
> Patchwork twirl skirts in Mickey colors with applique tank tops were another idea.
> 
> She's a movie buff, so I'm thinking of surprising her with tees or tanks appliqued with Minnie heads made out of movie film reels with denim shorts for her and a chambray skirt for me. The bow on Minnie will be made to look like a piece of film.
> 
> I might do one more set depending on how many days we wind up with. It will have to be a shorter trip on the cheap, but our hopes are high!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my absurd level of excitement over this!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?





GlassSlippers said:


> DD also wants to go to the BBB together. She says she's finally old enough that she doesn't care if anybody else thinks it's silly.   It's kind of spendy especially if we both do it, but I am a cast member (Disney Store) and I'd get a discount, so we'll see. This could be us in June:
> 
> I'm excited to pieces and I don't even know if we're really going yet! Daddy might feel really left out and that wouldn't do. I'm hopeful, though!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


This is so neat!!! You two will have so much fun! 



tricia said:


> Welcome to smakl.  But this is the size pictures we need.  Some of us have old eyes, or just small computer screens or something...


Yes, this is MUCH better!!!!!
Beautiful dresses! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I wanted to share this tip with you that was in my Martha Pullen Newsletter (which you can subscribe to for free)
> 
> Tip of the Week
> 
> Use Couture Tip from Donna H for Gorgeously Full Skirts
> 
> There's a couture technique I learned years ago for when the gathered skirt is super-full, but you dont want such a huge amount of fullness right at the waistline or the high bodice on a christening gown. Before gathering, take in a few darts in regularly spaced intervals around the upper edge; trim the darts (or youll still have the bulk); then do the gathering. Those darts will not show, because the gathers will hide them. The bulk right at the gathering line will be decreased and much more manageable, but the skirt will still be gorgeously full! Also, one very important thing (guess how I know this!), dont get too ambitious with the darts or youll remove too much fullness  LOL.



OOH, that is a neat tip, thanks for sharing it! 


ok, Big announcement coming up.....


----------



## teresajoy

The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!

Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give! 

I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.


I'm signed up and waiting to be approved...hope I make the cut.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm signed up and waiting to be approved...hope I make the cut.



Yep, you made the cut!  Aren't you excited! I just approved you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.



I just signed up for the new boards.....will our Blanket project switch over too, or stay on the old board??


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.




I just signed up too.  I'm figuring out my embroidery machine and would love to participate!  The only thing I worry about is sewing with a deadline because I work a lot of hours.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Great stuff posted lately!

Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.






My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!






And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.






I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.


----------



## babynala

tricia said:


> Here is the Valentine's shirt I made on the weekend.  The little girl loved it, and won't take it off so ended up sleeping in it the day I gave it to her.  Gotta love that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> And a shirt that I made for Tyler a couple of weeks ago.  He loves it, and it is always the first thing he takes out of his drawer after the laundry has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6837 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Great valentines outfit.  I love the shirt for Tyler.  A worn out shirt is a great compliment to the creator!




perpetualplanner said:


> This is my first post here and my first disney outfits for my niece (and soon to be second niece).  I have two teen DS's and they wouldn't wear anything I made without a cash bonus so I don't get to sew much anymore.


Welcome and it seems you have already been warned of the one requirement for this board - BIG pictures.  I love these dresses.  



clhemsath said:


> In the spirit of my New Year's Resolution, I have been keeping up with this thread!  I cleaned out my craft area in our unfinished basement and did about 30 loads of laundry getting all of my fabric rewashed so it is ready for when the inspiration hits!  I don't sew down here, just store my supplies and carry them upstairs to work.  I like to sit at the kitchen table, making my mess right in the middle of everything! Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got all of that cleaned up, I found quite a few unfinished projects that I needed to tackle!  I made a Tinkerbell Vida of a birthday gift and forgot to take a picture
> 
> I also made this baby quilt from autographed blocks I got at her baby shower that was in the stack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently made some Big Give outfits and such for Taylor's Wish Trip, so once she gets the package, I will post those pictures
> 
> Today I am going to fix a couple of pairs of Easy Fit PJ pants, one has the elastic too big, one to small (Can you say Picky, picky girls) and a Valentines day dress.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.
> 
> Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!


Your sewing storage area is really nice.  I love how you can see all of your sewing items so easily.  The quilt is a really great idea.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> WOW!!  For a minute there, I thought you lived at my house!!  I thought I was the only one to have that lovely thermax silver insulation stuff   Funny you mention re-oragnizing your fabric too, because I just did that yesterday!  Our basement had a water issue from melting snow from last spring, so we had basement people come and "fix" the issue this week.  So we lugged every single thing upstairs so the basement people could do their thing, then DH installed new shelving and yesterday we took everything back downstairs to organize...I feel sorta bad, my fabric stashes pretty much take up the new shelving.  I think DH had plans to bring home some stuff from storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on the first two sections is either fabric or sewing related.
> 
> I don't sew in my basement either, just store and carry up things when I need em.  I sew in my dinning room, which is another area of the house I've completely monopolized.  Crossing my fingers for a sewing room when we build our new house!!
> 
> I love your baby quilt with all the advice on it too, very clever idea!!


Ohhh, you are so organized.  Having a nice big organized sewing storage area is a great idea.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi, we lived in New Orleans too!  July 1994 for a month, Jim did some renovation work at English Turn...we stayed in an old B & B in Algers, sat on the levie for 4th of July! loved it, except for the heat and humidity!
> 
> yes, we moved around A LOT!!! from 1994 - 2005 we moved 38 times!!!


You guys must have had u-haul on speed dial.



Tonyslady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok i know i don't post here very often...i'm mostly a lurker but i just had to share this with ya'll cause i know you will understand. Sooo we are heading to the world at the end of may and of course i've been lurking here and getting everything i need in order to make a ton of stuff for the kiddos to wear. Well last night i had a dream that we got to wdw and I had NO custom outfits  I was panicking running around trying to find a sewing machine and fabric so that i could sew everything all at once...the plan was to sew all night long then go to the parks the next day. I was sooooo happy when i woke up and realized  that i still have 3 months to get it all done.


  So funny, I can't remember who it was but someone brought their sewing machine to Disney recently.  



teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.


How exciting.  Thanks for keeping everything going with the board.  I'm hoping to be able to do the next give so I just registered.


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.



Love the outfits --I especially love Heather's design on Alexa's shirt -- it turned out beautiful!  

Hmmm, lost a bunch of quotes 

As far as time limits for the Big Gives if you are worried don't sign up if it's a shorter deadline or try to sign up for things that you can do with fabrics you already have on hand.  Some people will also sign up to make outfits for the entire family, but you don't have to do that.  And you can even tag team -- for example, for Mallory I made a patchwork skirt and asked if someone else would volunteer to make a coordinating shirt (though she hasn't received it yet and I am worried!).  I've also thought about making things ahead of time, like tote bags that don't require fitting (of course I'm not that organized to actually do something like though!).  There are so many gives posted that I aim to sign up for every other one posted, but lately I haven't even been able to do that.  I'm overdoing myself on Khelsey's since I found out she lives very near me.  But just do what you can what you can.

TRICIA  Loved your outfits -- particularly your son's shirt.  I have yet to make anything from the book.  I have some corduroy that I want to make the Dorje pants with and can't even get around to attempting those!  But now I want to make a shirt like that for my ds -- he would love something like that.

Also really like everyone sharing their storage solutions.  I so wish we had a basement, but living only 4-5 miles from the ocean prohibits that.  But you ladies inspired me to reorganize my fabric cabinet stash last night.  It's no where near what I want it to be, but now I at least know what I have and grouped solids together, tink fabrics together, Minnie fabrics together, etc.


----------



## RMAMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> MyMulti quote did not keep everything and is not doing what I want from my phone. I am so surprised how many of us live this close together.  I work in Virtua Voorhees and sent kids to CHOP & DuPont all the time for specialized care.
> 
> Vester- I used the portrait peasant from CarlaC to make Joci's Rapunzel dress.



My sister had all 3 or her babies at Voorhees and my Mom has worked at the Marlton Division for over 30 years.  I have long admired your appliqué work and I knew you were a Jersey girl and thought boy, one day I'll have to drive over for a lesson. I never realized we were actually so close. If you ever decide to teach a class in sewing and appliqué let me know!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Yep, you made the cut!  Aren't you excited! I just approved you.



Very excited!!!See...three bananas!!!   Seriously though, I do love being part of the Gives, it's fun being a part of these families greatest moments, even from afar.


----------



## cogero

signed up for the new boards.

Ever notice when it rains it pours. DH was in an accident last week at work finally went back to work and I thought things would be easier Ds is sick. 

I have Khelsey's give 80% done will be finishing it up as soon as DS naps or goes to bed.

Also have all the other gives ready to go and some started. I really get antsy when my schedule gets screwy.

think I will throw the shirts for Glo's give in the wash since that is heat press shirts.

ALso need to do DS valentines shirt today.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> You guys must have had u-haul on speed dial.



 actually the first 2 years everything we owned packed into the back of our truck and car! we travelled VERY light, only the necessary stuff, we usually rented furnished places or rented furniture since we moved so often!
lived in 12 states:
FL, CO, MT, LA, MO, NC, TX, SC, PA, NJ, CA, WA


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> signed up for the new boards.
> 
> Ever notice when it rains it pours. DH was in an accident last week at work finally went back to work and I thought things would be easier Ds is sick.
> 
> I have Khelsey's give 80% done will be finishing it up as soon as DS naps or goes to bed.
> 
> Also have all the other gives ready to go and some started. I really get antsy when my schedule gets screwy.
> 
> think I will throw the shirts for Glo's give in the wash since that is heat press shirts.
> 
> ALso need to do DS valentines shirt today.


Wow Girl, you are busy.  I hope you get everything you want done and your DH gets feeling better.  There is a nasty cold  bug going around, I hope your DS gets well soon.  Can't wait to see what you make for the gives.



teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.


I think I did it, I did get a confirm email but didn't see any gives up?


----------



## Tweevil

I just signed up for the new Big Give site.  Hopefully after my surgery I will be able to jump back in - heaven knows I will probably be bored out of my mind recouping...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.



All signed up pending approval


----------



## janischa

all your designs here look so wonderful, leaving me behind with a huge regret that i'm hopeless at sewing (and please don't tell me anyone can learn  i've known as a kid, i was absolutely hopeless at anything handicraft, and believe me, from someone who used to score really good at all other subjects, i did my utter best to also score well at handicrafts, and i NEVER did 

but now i was wondering, what do you all do after your little ones have outgrown those lovely clothes ? i'm guessing quite some of you must be giving them away with the big give, but have any of you considered selling them off second hand ? 
from my side, i'd certainly be interested.....


----------



## ncmomof2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> .



Adorable!  I meant to make Valentines outfits...


----------



## clhemsath

So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.






And the backs (the poses just crack me up, whatever, they were happy)






QUESTIONS
Sorry, wanted to make sure ya'll saw this part
Now the girls have been complaining for a while now that  I don't make enough clothes for their AG dolls.  Does anyone have a doll sized Vida pattern? Where did you get it?  If you did it yourself, how so I can try to copy

And then one more. I have supplies to make the outside of I spy bags.  What kind of things do you put inside?  Where do you get them?

I think that is it.  The sun is finally shining here, so it looks pretty as I sit and sew


----------



## cogero

These dresses are just great.

I have been busy with Khelseys give. I am down to 1 shirt and Khelseys bib. Should be able to do that along with DS valentines day shirt.

Need to head out to get dd from dance rehearsal we are gearing up for competition.';

Will post pictures on the give board when I get back. I had both machines doing embroidery at the same time tonite.























Sorry, wanted to make sure ya'll saw this part
Now the girls have been complaining for a while now that  I don't make enough clothes for their AG dolls.  Does anyone have a doll sized Vida pattern? Where did you get it?  If you did it yourself, how so I can try to copy

And then one more. I have supplies to make the outside of I spy bags.  What kind of things do you put inside?  Where do you get them?

I think that is it.  The sun is finally shining here, so it looks pretty as I sit and sew[/QUOTE]


----------



## weluvdizne

WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.  

Here is a taggie blanket I made for my son.  




Here is the Valentine's Day skirt I made my daughter.  Some of the hearts have Mickey and Minnie in them.  I made it a little bigger/longer, hoping it still fits her when we go on our trip in September.  








I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are the stockings I made the kids for Christmas.  They are 29 inches tall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Care Bear pillows I made the kids for Christmas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, finally, the quilt I made my parents for Christmas.  It's huge.  It was a King size.


----------



## weluvdizne

clhemsath said:


> So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.



These are really cute.  Someday, I will try a Vida.  Maybe for Christmas.  They are so beautiful.  A PJ party sounds like fun!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



This turned out really cute!  Nice to see adult creations.  The view behind you is breath-taking!  Wow


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.[/QUOTE]

Signed up and waiting on approval.  Hopefully life will slow down shortly rotfl and I can jump back in on another big give.


----------



## haleyknits

Tonyslady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok i know i don't post here very often...i'm mostly a lurker but i just had to share this with ya'll cause i know you will understand. Sooo we are heading to the world at the end of may and of course i've been lurking here and getting everything i need in order to make a ton of stuff for the kiddos to wear. Well last night i had a dream that we got to wdw and I had NO custom outfits  I was panicking running around trying to find a sewing machine and fabric so that i could sew everything all at once...the plan was to sew all night long then go to the parks the next day. I was sooooo happy when i woke up and realized  that i still have 3 months to get it all done.




I'm a lurker too! I always mean to post, but for whatever reason I don't. I am also going to the world in May! We'll be at CBR 5/29-6/6 then at Universal for a couple days. When will you be there?


----------



## Colleen27

Last minute as usual, I'm working on my girls outfits for our trip and with two weeks to go I'm about half done but one is giving me trouble. I scored a last minute ADR for CRT lunch and decided on a Belle Simply Sweet for my younger DD, but older DD wants Snow White. I know I've seen a Snow White, I think Portrait Peasant?, but for the life of me I can't seem to find it now that I'm looking for inspiration! 

Does anyone have any tips, pics, or ideas for where an amatuer would start looking to modify a YCMT pattern into a lovely Snow White?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clhemsath said:


> So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.


I just love cleanness of these dresses.  You did a super job and girls seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## haleyknits

Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## hivemama

MinnieVanMom said:


>



It turned out great!  Good job!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

haleyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.



My youngest is a tiny thing too...I'm usually making the size that fits her by measurements instead of the size she's apt to wear in ready made things...that's the beauty of sewing!  For her Simply Sweet bodice I made the pattern narrower by cutting 1/2 inch from the center front and back...that made it 2 inches smaller around in total (because it's cut on the fold) and that helped.  that was almost 2 years ago, I've made the skirts longer because she's only gotten taller as she's grows, and not wider at all.


----------



## weluvdizne

Here's a picture of my oldest with a shirt that I made him.  It's not stitched on yet, I need to get more stabilizer first, so it's just ironed on.


----------



## clhemsath

cogero said:


> These dresses are just great.





weluvdizne said:


> These are really cute.  Someday, I will try a Vida.  Maybe for Christmas.  They are so beautiful.  A PJ party sounds like fun!!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love cleanness of these dresses.  You did a super job and girls seem to be enjoying themselves.



Thank you!  The girls do seem to like them.  They didn't like the part where I made them come back and try on some more stuff.  I thought they would since it means they get more, but what do I know?

When I cleaned out my craft room, I found a ton of UFO's.  I got 2 pair of easy fit jammies fixed, one dress that was for my youngest that needed a hem (I didn't get a picture of that one) and one Cathy dress that just needed the neckline put in.  Here are the pictures:





Detail on the ruffle:





Now I need to go make one for Bianca.


----------



## clhemsath

weluvdizne said:


> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.


Outfit and DD are cute, love that fabric!  DS is ADORABLE!  




MinnieVanMom said:


>



Looks great!  And I agree, that veiw is stunning!  I did notice the puppy out there, watching you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clhemsath said:


> Outfit and DD are cute, love that fabric!  DS is ADORABLE!
> 
> Looks great!  And I agree, that veiw is stunning!  I did notice the puppy out there, watching you!



Thanks friends, I live by Yellowstone in a small valley surrounded by mountains.  That is pit bull dog Zion, she just won't ever leave my side.  Well except to eat brown or fed ex.


----------



## cogero

In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow


----------



## weluvdizne

cogero said:


> In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow



I think it looks great!  I love Pooh!  

You are so sweet to be so involved in the Gives like you are.  Bless your heart.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow



That is so sweet!  How do you like your machine?  You are making great things!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

We made both regular & pink pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage and potatoes. Had fruit salad and hot & cold drinks. We charged $10 fir adults & $5 for kids 10 and under. We had just about everything donated. Cost us $12. We had a silent auction too. 


Thank you for the compliments on my appliques. They are mostly stuff I digitized myself. I am not good at the hand appliqué stuff like so many others. 







kelly1218 said:


> That's a great fundraiser....I never would have thought of pink pancakes. LOL.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to find a team for next year. I'm not sure I can pull off any type of major fundraiser by myself. Well...I probably could...but I'm TERRIFIED of even thinking about it.
> Unfortunately my work Doesn't allow any fundraising.
> 
> It would have been cold sleeping.... but it was too windy for the dining tent. Apparently that is what decides the sleeping arrangements. if the dining tent can't stand on it's own..they move indoors.
> 
> Guess they know that the food is most important.
> 
> 
> I Love CHOP...they did great with my cousins son when he needed open heart surgery at 3 months old... any my DH's cousin with Leukemia.   We've had experience with St. Chris' lately. But I believe we are officially done now





RMAMom said:


> My sister had all 3 or her babies at Voorhees and my Mom has worked at the Marlton Division for over 30 years.  I have long admired your appliqué work and I knew you were a Jersey girl and thought boy, one day I'll have to drive over for a lesson. I never realized we were actually so close. If you ever decide to teach a class in sewing and appliqué let me know!


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

That is so funny...well not funny...but I had the same dream! Dreamed that we got there and none of the customs were in the camper?! 





Tonyslady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok i know i don't post here very often...i'm mostly a lurker but i just had to share this with ya'll cause i know you will understand. Sooo we are heading to the world at the end of may and of course i've been lurking here and getting everything i need in order to make a ton of stuff for the kiddos to wear. Well last night i had a dream that we got to wdw and I had NO custom outfits  I was panicking running around trying to find a sewing machine and fabric so that i could sew everything all at once...the plan was to sew all night long then go to the parks the next day. I was sooooo happy when i woke up and realized  that i still have 3 months to get it all done.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> Love the outfits --I especially love Heather's design on Alexa's shirt -- it turned out beautiful!
> 
> 
> As far as time limits for the Big Gives if you are worried don't sign up if it's a shorter deadline or try to sign up for things that you can do with fabrics you already have on hand.  Some people will also sign up to make outfits for the entire family, but you don't have to do that.  And you can even tag team -- for example, for Mallory I made a patchwork skirt and asked if someone else would volunteer to make a coordinating shirt (though she hasn't received it yet and I am worried!).  I've also thought about making things ahead of time, like tote bags that don't require fitting (of course I'm not that organized to actually do something like though!).  There are so many gives posted that I aim to sign up for every other one posted, but lately I haven't even been able to do that.  I'm overdoing myself on Khelsey's since I found out she lives very near me.  But just do what you can what you can.
> 
> 
> .





ncmomof2 said:


> Adorable!  I meant to make Valentines outfits...




Thanks for the compliments!  I love all the Valentine's stuff everyone else has posted lately!  Such a fun holiday to sew for.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



That turned out great!  So do you live on the Wyoming border of Yellowstone or the Montana?  We live in Wyoming but the opposite end of the state, just seven miles from the Nebraska border.  I agree with you, the scenery around Yellowstone is just breathtaking.  We may try to get there again this summer as my two youngest have never been.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

clhemsath said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the backs (the poses just crack me up, whatever, they were happy)
> There's nothing wrong with streamlined!  They look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> sew





clhemsath said:


> Detail on the ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go make one for Bianca.



I have that pattern and haven't tried it yet.  Looks great!


----------



## teresajoy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I just signed up too.  I'm figuring out my embroidery machine and would love to participate!  The only thing I worry about is sewing with a deadline because I work a lot of hours.



I'm so happy you joined!!! We usually have about a months notice for a Give, so hopefully you will be able to work them in somewhere. Or, you can premake some items like Eye Spy Bags (which we could still use for Korrissa's Give and maybe Glo's) 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.


Very cute stuff!!!  Isn't Heathersue the best!  
I have never ripped the side out of a t-shirt. I just watch really closely to make sure nothing moves where it shouldn't.  Someone posted a tutorial for hooping a onesie not too long ago, that might help you do the shirts. I think I put it in the bookmarks, but I'm not sure. Hopefully someone will repost it. 



babynala said:


> How exciting.  Thanks for keeping everything going with the board.  I'm hoping to be able to do the next give so I just registered.



Thank you so much.  Your words have really made my night. I've been really busy trying to get everything moved over to the new board the last few days. I have pretty much neglected everything else I should be doing. Sometimes it seems like the behind the scenes work goes unnoticed, so thanks for thanks!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Very excited!!!See...three bananas!!!   Seriously though, I do love being part of the Gives, it's fun being a part of these families greatest moments, even from afar.



Yay!!! I'm really excited about the new board, it looks a lot more user friendly (at least for the admistrators) than the excoboards.  

Isn't it a wonderful feeling to be able to do something for these families who go through so much? 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I think I did it, I did get a confirm email but didn't see any gives up?



I just moved Korrissa and Glo's Gives over to the new board today. We could still use some things for Glo's brothers, Mom and Aunt if anyone wants to go check it out. 



clhemsath said:


> And the backs (the poses just crack me up, whatever, they were happy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> Sorry, wanted to make sure ya'll saw this part
> Now the girls have been complaining for a while now that  I don't make enough clothes for their AG dolls.  Does anyone have a doll sized Vida pattern? Where did you get it?  If you did it yourself, how so I can try to copy
> 
> And then one more. I have supplies to make the outside of I spy bags.  What kind of things do you put inside?  Where do you get them?
> 
> I think that is it.  The sun is finally shining here, so it looks pretty as I sit and sew



Your girls are just too adorable!!!! The dresses are so pretty too!!
I know some people have made the Vida in doll sized, Leslie did for sure. I don't know how she did it though! 

I just find little things around the house for the I Spy Bags. Polly pocket shoes, tiny toys, dice, coins, game pieces to games that are mostly lost, any little thing really. 


weluvdizne said:


> WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Here is a taggie blanket I made for my son.
> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the stockings I made the kids for Christmas.  They are 29 inches tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Care Bear pillows I made the kids for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, the quilt I made my parents for Christmas.  It's huge.  It was a King size.



Your daughter is so cute!! I love the skirt. 
And, your baby!!!! OH look at that smile!!! It just warms my heart!! He is beautiful. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



The top is really cute April!!! And, can I just say I love it that you are not cutting your head out of your pictures anymore!! I know you haven't done that in years, but I'm just happy that you don't anymore, I just like seeing what everyone looks like! 


haleyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.



The dress looks beautiful. But, could you please post a bigger picture? That one is really hard to see. 


weluvdizne said:


> Here's a picture of my oldest with a shirt that I made him.  It's not stitched on yet, I need to get more stabilizer first, so it's just ironed on.


He looks like he loves the shirt!!! Good job!!



clhemsath said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very pretty, that fabric is gorgeous! 



Tonyslady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok i know i don't post here very often...i'm mostly a lurker but i just had to share this with ya'll cause i know you will understand. Sooo we are heading to the world at the end of may and of course i've been lurking here and getting everything i need in order to make a ton of stuff for the kiddos to wear. Well last night i had a dream that we got to wdw and I had NO custom outfits I was panicking running around trying to find a sewing machine and fabric so that i could sew everything all at once...the plan was to sew all night long then go to the parks the next day. I was sooooo happy when i woke up and realized  that i still have 3 months to get it all done.



I thought I was the only one who had dreams like that! I usually go into panic mode for our vacation about a month out and start having dreams similar to yours! Aren't you glad when you wake up and realize you were dreaming!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Colleen27 said:


> Last minute as usual, I'm working on my girls outfits for our trip and with two weeks to go I'm about half done but one is giving me trouble. I scored a last minute ADR for CRT lunch and decided on a Belle Simply Sweet for my younger DD, but older DD wants Snow White. I know I've seen a Snow White, I think Portrait Peasant?, but for the life of me I can't seem to find it now that I'm looking for inspiration!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips, pics, or ideas for where an amatuer would start looking to modify a YCMT pattern into a lovely Snow White?








This is my preteen version of the peasant. You could do this easily. The white collar maybe too hard for a novice tho'. Navy top, yellow bottom. Looking at SW sleeves, you could do the red, with blue ribbons. Kirsta told the yellow buttons and the red bow, were not correct. But I think people knew what I was going for. The collar, I used the pattern for the sleeve and the back, made it about 6 inches long and just attatched it to the dress, put the front on and folded it over.


----------



## babynala

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.


I love Alexa's outfit - so cute.  Conner's shirt is so sweet.  When I embroidery a t-shirt I just stretch the shirt over the hoop and WATCH it closely.  I've never been ambitious enough to take out the side seems.  I think I'm too scared to try and put them back together.



clhemsath said:


> So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> Sorry, wanted to make sure ya'll saw this part
> Now the girls have been complaining for a while now that  I don't make enough clothes for their AG dolls.  Does anyone have a doll sized Vida pattern? Where did you get it?  If you did it yourself, how so I can try to copy
> 
> And then one more. I have supplies to make the outside of I spy bags.  What kind of things do you put inside?  Where do you get them?
> 
> I think that is it.  The sun is finally shining here, so it looks pretty as I sit and sew


Your Vida's came out great.  You can tell the girls are enjoying them.  I've never made an eye spy bag but I've heard of people putting those little buttons that are different themes in there.  They sell packs of them at JoAnn's and you can usually find flowers, cars, trees, holiday themes, etc.  



weluvdizne said:


> WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Here is a taggie blanket I made for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Valentine's Day skirt I made my daughter.  Some of the hearts have Mickey and Minnie in them.  I made it a little bigger/longer, hoping it still fits her when we go on our trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the stockings I made the kids for Christmas.  They are 29 inches tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Care Bear pillows I made the kids for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, the quilt I made my parents for Christmas.  It's huge.  It was a King size.


The Valentine's skirt is so cute.  You were busy at Christmas, especially with a baby.  Those stockings are HUGE and I love the Care Bear pillows.  We were just reading a Care Bears Valentines book last night.  That quilt you made is beautiful and very big.  Your DS is adorable - what a cute smile.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.


This is so pretty - the shirt and the view.  



haleyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.


She looks so cute but we NEED bigger pictures!



weluvdizne said:


> Here's a picture of my oldest with a shirt that I made him.  It's not stitched on yet, I need to get more stabilizer first, so it's just ironed on.


Great shirt.  Your DS looks very pleased with it.  



clhemsath said:


> When I cleaned out my craft room, I found a ton of UFO's.  I got 2 pair of easy fit jammies fixed, one dress that was for my youngest that needed a hem (I didn't get a picture of that one) and one Cathy dress that just needed the neckline put in.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go make one for Bianca.


I love the fabric on this dress.  It came out so pretty.  I'm impressed that you are getting all of your UFO's completed.  



cogero said:


> In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow


That is a cute applique.  The shirt came out cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> That turned out great!  So do you live on the Wyoming border of Yellowstone or the Montana?  We live in Wyoming but the opposite end of the state, just seven miles from the Nebraska border.  I agree with you, the scenery around Yellowstone is just breathtaking.  We may try to get there again this summer as my two youngest have never been.




My multi quote thing failed so thank you everyone on the wrap top compliments and about our view.  We see it everyday and it becomes "normal".  You reminded again how blessed I am to live here.

We are on the Idaho/Wyoming border about 65 miles S of Jackson.  You are really very far away.  If you ever get this way, please come visit our ranch.  Do you ranch?  Have livestock?

Teresa, DH took the picture and left my head on but thanks.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I want this thread to jump before we go to WDW so we are 18 pages away and have one week four days.  Lets get chatty.


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I want this thread to jump before we go to WDW so we are 18 pages away and have one week four days.  Lets get chatty.



Okay I am jealous I want to go to Disney soon but we aren't going until late August. I love that my daughter competitively dances but I get aggravated when the school doesn't check about vacations first.

We are missing our spring trip because of a dance competition. Making a to do list while I am at work.


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I want this thread to jump before we go to WDW so we are 18 pages away and have one week four days.  Lets get chatty.



OK, I'll play! 

I didn't grab any pictures, but April, I love your wrap top.  I need to make myself one someday.  I like the style for myself because it hides my pooch.

I love your view as well.  For some reason I always thought you lived in Utah.

I'm also loving all the Valentine's outfits being posted -- especially like the Vida's with "LOVE" on them.  I still have a pic on my camera that I took last week.  I made dd a couple of things this year and she couldn't even wear one shirt twice due to a snow day and then being out sick the next day   That's OK, it's just pink and red hearts on white and not overly Valentinesy (that is a word, right?) so she can wear it this spring.  I think it's too small to last until next year.

Well, best get back to gathering now


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MinnieVanMom said:


> My multi quote thing failed so thank you everyone on the wrap top compliments and about our view.  We see it everyday and it becomes "normal".  You reminded again how blessed I am to live here.
> 
> We are on the Idaho/Wyoming border about 65 miles S of Jackson.  You are really very far away.  If you ever get this way, please come visit our ranch.  Do you ranch?  Have livestock?
> 
> Teresa, DH took the picture and left my head on but thanks.



I would love to do that!  We are quite a ways from the Yellowstone area.  It is so beautiful there that I could move to that area in a heartbeat.  We don't ranch but my husband grew up on a ranch and my daughter's fiancee is from a big ranching family.  His mother still runs cattle but she has a manager that does the day to day stuff.  Justin (daugher's fiancee) would love to take it over some day.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm so happy you joined!!! We usually have about a months notice for a Give, so hopefully you will be able to work them in somewhere. Or, you can premake some items like Eye Spy Bags (which we could still use for Korrissa's Give and maybe Glo's) 

My work schedule is so crazy this week I really doubt I could have anything done for theses Gives but hopefully for the next one.  I have never done an Eye Spy bag but I'm guessing there's a link in the bookmarks.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!!

Well, Kade's trip is coming soon!!! I know many of you have been following along on their PTR! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2625020


Kade is a sweet little toddler who just turned 3!!! He has severe low muscle tone due to a mitochondrail disorder and has a hard time moving his body. Kade's wonderful grandparents are coming along to help care for Kade and enjoy both of their grandsons!!!! We do need some special items for Kade - and if anyone has any other ideas, please let me know!!!!






PS - we are now on the new site for the Big Give!!! http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi

Thanks so much everyone - I know you will LOVE this little guy!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> My work schedule is so crazy this week I really doubt I could have anything done for theses Gives but hopefully for the next one.  I have never done an Eye Spy bag but I'm guessing there's a link in the bookmarks.



Yes, there are quite a few tutorials in the bookmarks.  Don't worry about not signing up for a Give right away! There will be plenty more!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey ladies and Tom! I am really hoping to get some help with Glo's Give. It is really filling extremely slowly. Glo is pretty good for outfits and pixie dust, but her big brothers and Mom and Aunt are really lacking. I would especially love a few more things for the brothers. They seem like such wonderful boys, I want them to know that we are thinking of them too. 

Could someone do some iron ons, or appliques t-shirts? I konw with Corey (my son) he likes the appliques on his t-shirt on the bottom corner of the front. But, anyway you would like to do it would be wonderful.  I just would really like to get a few more things for these wonderful kids! 
​*
And, if you are really feeling like spreading the love, I would LOVE if someone could make some outfits for Korrissa's Give for their trip to Sea World (and Discovery Cove) and Busch Gardens. These are two big parts of their trip, and they really don't have any customs for either one. The older girls want a girlie cut t. I know some people were concerned where to buy these. I can usually always get them at Walmart or Kmart. *

I've moved both of these Gives to the new board, so please post there. 

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/

Please don't make me beg!​


----------



## tricia

SarahJN said:


> So adorable!  My girls just saw this picture and yelled out, "We want that outfit!"



thanks.  I made it based on this tute.  http://theadventuresofroryandjess.blogspot.com/2011/01/blowing-kisses-skirt-tutorial.html  And then got carried away and made a shirt too.



teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.



OH, 'shiny new board'.  I'm signed up and ready to go, but can't get involved again for a few weeks as life is really busy.




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.



Great Valentine's stuff.



babynala said:


> Great valentines outfit.  I love the shirt for Tyler.  A worn out shirt is a great compliment to the creator!



Thank you.



VBAndrea said:


> TRICIA  Loved your outfits -- particularly your son's shirt.  I have yet to make anything from the book.  I have some corduroy that I want to make the Dorje pants with and can't even get around to attempting those!  But now I want to make a shirt like that for my ds -- he would love something like that.



The Dortje pants are great in cordoroy (I've made 2 pair in cord).  You should make them, you will love them.



clhemsath said:


> And the backs (the poses just crack me up, whatever, they were happy)



Great Vida's and since I am not a big ruffle lover, I like them even better.



weluvdizne said:


> WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Here is a taggie blanket I made for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Valentine's Day skirt I made my daughter.  Some of the hearts have Mickey and Minnie in them.  I made it a little bigger/longer, hoping it still fits her when we go on our trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.



Cute Valentine outfit.  Beautiful baby.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



Good job April.




haleyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.



cute.



clhemsath said:


> Thank you!  The girls do seem to like them.  They didn't like the part where I made them come back and try on some more stuff.  I thought they would since it means they get more, but what do I know?
> 
> When I cleaned out my craft room, I found a ton of UFO's.  I got 2 pair of easy fit jammies fixed, one dress that was for my youngest that needed a hem (I didn't get a picture of that one) and one Cathy dress that just needed the neckline put in.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the ruffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go make one for Bianca.



Great job finishing up the UFO's, I love it when I get to them.



cogero said:


> In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow



Too cute.  I love Pooh.


----------



## Colleen27

SallyfromDE said:


> This is my preteen version of the peasant. You could do this easily. The white collar maybe too hard for a novice tho'. Navy top, yellow bottom. Looking at SW sleeves, you could do the red, with blue ribbons. Kirsta told the yellow buttons and the red bow, were not correct. But I think people knew what I was going for. The collar, I used the pattern for the sleeve and the back, made it about 6 inches long and just attatched it to the dress, put the front on and folded it over.



I love it. I'll have to show that to DD and see what she thinks. She's 9 and not really into princesses any more, but once I started sewing for DD2 she decided she didn't want to be left out of the fun!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Well, Kade's trip is coming soon!!! I know many of you have been following along on their PTR! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2625020
> 
> 
> Kade is a sweet little toddler who just turned 3!!! He has severe low muscle tone due to a mitochondrail disorder and has a hard time moving his body. Kade's wonderful grandparents are coming along to help care for Kade and enjoy both of their grandsons!!!! We do need some special items for Kade - and if anyone has any other ideas, please let me know!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - we are now on the new site for the Big Give!!! http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Thanks so much everyone - I know you will LOVE this little guy!!!!



Kade is such a little cutie!!! just finished signing up for my pixie dust!!


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> [/SIZE]*
> And, if you are really feeling like spreading the love, I would LOVE if someone could make some outfits for Korrissa's Give for their trip to Sea World (and Discovery Cove) and Busch Gardens. These are two big parts of their trip, and they really don't have any customs for either one. The older girls want a girlie cut t. I know some people were concerned where to buy these. I can usually always get them at Walmart or Kmart. *
> 
> I've moved both of these Gives to the new board, so please post there.
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/
> 
> Please don't make me beg![/CENTER][/SIZE]



I just went and signed up for a shirt for Kyra.  I won't have time but for one this week, but I already have a shirt to fit her and I will happily do that one.


----------



## Colleen27

We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:

First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.











Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day






With Easy Fits to match for DD2






Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day






Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day






DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!






Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.


----------



## Darragh

I'll have to wait to sign up for the new Big Give board until I get home.  I can't see it here.


----------



## shefrn1

wow...haven't been able to get on all weekend and there's a ton to catch up on.....and nope...didn't get on the bike yet.....really gonna try tomorrow....i did get a new nook color this weekend and found out i can download my patterns that i bought from youcanmakethis.com onto there.....which is sweet cause i though i was going to have to print them out cause my sewing machine is in my bedroom....hopefully it won't wake the kids from napping


loving all the new dresses/outfits....you guys are amazing




RMAMom said:


> My sister had all 3 or her babies at Voorhees and my Mom has worked at the Marlton Division for over 30 years.  I have long admired your appliqué work and I knew you were a Jersey girl and thought boy, one day I'll have to drive over for a lesson. I never realized we were actually so close. If you ever decide to teach a class in sewing and appliqué let me know!



I know many a baby that was born at virtua....my friend just had twins there in december and another friend of mine works in the NICU...small world LOL...my college roomate used to work in the ER about 10 years ago or so......and i would so love to take a class is she decided to teach one too!!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> Well, Kade's trip is coming soon!!! I know many of you have been following along on their PTR! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2625020
> 
> 
> Kade is a sweet little toddler who just turned 3!!! He has severe low muscle tone due to a mitochondrail disorder and has a hard time moving his body. Kade's wonderful grandparents are coming along to help care for Kade and enjoy both of their grandsons!!!! We do need some special items for Kade - and if anyone has any other ideas, please let me know!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - we are now on the new site for the Big Give!!! http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Thanks so much everyone - I know you will LOVE this little guy!!!!



signed up and waiting for approval for the site....can't wait to get started and try to help out where I can!!!


----------



## Jennygt

Ok so I can't sew at all. I am amazed at all the talent here in this thread. I was wondering where is a good place for me to start looking to purchase some custom items? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Granna4679

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> PS: Does anybody else have that Disney Rule that says you have to have Disney PJ-s at WDW?



PJ's are a must....I even made my DGD's (they were only 2 and 4) wear Disney underwear  but you may not can get away with that with yours 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first HeatherSue design!  Alexa loves this shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about embroidering t-shirts.  Do you rip out one of the side seams first?  I ended up ruining one shirt because the hem got caught in the embroidery.  It was hard to get it stretched over the hoop well enough.



Very cute stuff!  Love the valentine shirt especially!  
As for the t-shirts.  I have never ripped one apart.  I always just watch it very carefully to make sure nothing crawls up underneath.



clhemsath said:


> So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the backs (the poses just crack me up, whatever, they were happy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is it.  The sun is finally shining here, so it looks pretty as I sit and sew



Love the Valentine Vidas.  They turned out really cute!  



weluvdizne said:


> WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Here is a taggie blanket I made for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Valentine's Day skirt I made my daughter.  Some of the hearts have Mickey and Minnie in them.  I made it a little bigger/longer, hoping it still fits her when we go on our trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.



You did a great job on the Valentine skirt.  I love that fabric you chose.
Your little one is adorable...precious smile!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



Great job April.  Everyone is afraid of something.  I am afraid of attempting my own pattern.  I have only frankenpatterned a couple times and it was so much more work than just using the pattern straight .  

Oh, and I an uber-jealous of your scenery.  I would so love to see that someday.  



clhemsath said:


> When I cleaned out my craft room, I found a ton of UFO's.  I got 2 pair of easy fit jammies fixed, one dress that was for my youngest that needed a hem (I didn't get a picture of that one) and one Cathy dress that just needed the neckline put in.  Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go make one for Bianca.



Love the fabric....so soft and feminine.  And you did a great job.  This is one of my favorite patterns to make.  



Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



They all turned out so cute!  Can't wait to see them on the kiddos at Disney.
My favorite is the Boo skirt.  I love the colors.

On the stripwork, where did you find the Mickey fabric?

I didn't catch all of the quotes I would have liked.  All of the Valentine outfits are adorable.  I didn't make my DGD's anything for Valentines Day this year 'gasp'!  But I took each of them (one at a time) for a day and took them to the park and did special things with each of them.  I will post a couple pics tonight from home.  

Tricia - the Valentines dress and skirt are so cute.

Gallafamily - I forgot to post before, but I love the flower on the hat that matches that monkey outfit.  I have 2 DGDs that give me that look more than I would like too!  

Clhemsath - Love the idea of the autograph quilt.  I may get to use that idea soon!


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easy Fits to match for DD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



Everything is beautiful!  I would definitely use the reruns -- they are very worth repeating.  I love your Monster's Inc fabric as well -- I've never seen that before.  You must post pics of the dresses in action on your trip!


----------



## weluvdizne

Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easy Fits to match for DD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



These are all beautiful.  You are doing a great job.  Your girls will look so great!  I think the flowery ones are my faves.  Of course, I am partial to the F&G Festival, everything looks so pretty decked out in all the flowers!  It's very welcome after a Chicago winter! 

I have to ask where you found the Monster's, Inc. fabric.  My daughter would love a skirt or dress made with that fabric.  Thanks.


----------



## weluvdizne

Tricia, how is your DH feeling?  Is your life returning to normal, yet?


----------



## Colleen27

Granna4679 said:


> On the stripwork, where did you find the Mickey fabric?



It is from Joanns but neither of the stores in my area carry it. I had to order it from the website. I just loved the print so much that I picked out the stripwork pattern and the other fabrics specifically to work with it. 



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is beautiful!  I would definitely use the reruns -- they are very worth repeating.  I love your Monster's Inc fabric as well -- I've never seen that before.  You must post pics of the dresses in action on your trip!



The Monsters Inc fabric was an Etsy find - the seller had two fat quarters of it and only wanted $.70 each for them, so of course I bought both. DD2 is in a Monsters Inc phase and spends half the day hiding behind things just to jump out and yell Boo! so I went searching for fabric to make her a Monsters dress. I was actually looking for a Japanese print I saw, but this worked out so much better (and cheaper! those imported Disney prints are pricey) because I had the coordinating fabrics in my stash from doing my girls' purple-and-turquoise bedroom.

I will definitely post some action shots. My girls aren't very cooperative models at home but they totally ham it up for my camera at Disney!


----------



## tricia

weluvdizne said:


> Tricia, how is your DH feeling?  Is your life returning to normal, yet?



Thanks for asking.  He went back to work this morning.  It has been 3 weeks since his surgery (16 days since the second one).  He has all his staples out and seems to be healing quite nicely.  Still having a little pain associated with the surgery, but he does have wires running down the side of his head just under the skin, and a battery pack in his chest, so I think the tissue around those are still in the healing process.

As for his phantom and nerve pain that the surgery was done to help.  It does seem to be helping already, even though the battery pack is not even on yet.  There is a certain amount of 'insertion effect' just from having the wires touch the proper spot on his brain, and he is having relief just from that.

Life is back to normal.... well at our house that means crazy busy with hockey and basketball, and we are going on a little trip this weekend to visit and ski with friends. (No, the man that had brain surgery does not plan to ski just yet, he will pass this time)


----------



## saraheeyore

would post pics if my computer would let me


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> Hey ladies and Tom! I am really hoping to get some help with Glo's Give. It is really filling extremely slowly. Glo is pretty good for outfits and pixie dust, but her big brothers and Mom and Aunt are really lacking. I would especially love a few more things for the brothers. They seem like such wonderful boys, I want them to know that we are thinking of them too.
> ​



Looks like you retooled the Big Give board while I was at WDW freezing my ears off.  I can no longer log in.  Do I need to rejoin?  You probably went over all that stuff a few dozen pages back -- I've been gone over a week.


----------



## saraheeyore

minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me 

i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern


----------



## saraheeyore

princess simply sweet


----------



## saraheeyore

i made the 2 above dresses a while before hols so they are long. she has shot up loads and is now over the 40" height restriction may need to loose some of the length though as i did them very long


----------



## saraheeyore

tinkerbell with ruffled straps. picture is a bit blurry but she wouldn't stand still


----------



## saraheeyore

princess and the frog simply sweet


----------



## weluvdizne

tricia said:


> Thanks for asking.  He went back to work this morning.  It has been 3 weeks since his surgery (16 days since the second one).  He has all his staples out and seems to be healing quite nicely.  Still having a little pain associated with the surgery, but he does have wires running down the side of his head just under the skin, and a battery pack in his chest, so I think the tissue around those are still in the healing process.
> 
> As for his phantom and nerve pain that the surgery was done to help.  It does seem to be helping already, even though the battery pack is not even on yet.  There is a certain amount of 'insertion effect' just from having the wires touch the proper spot on his brain, and he is having relief just from that.
> 
> Life is back to normal.... well at our house that means crazy busy with hockey and basketball, and we are going on a little trip this weekend to visit and ski with friends. (No, the man that had brain surgery does not plan to ski just yet, he will pass this time)




So glad to hear he's doing well!  Glad to hear he's already feeling some relief, too.  Have a great time on your trip.  After all that, you surely deserve it!


----------



## weluvdizne

saraheeyore said:


> princess simply sweet



I love both dresses, but the Princess one is just perfect!  
Your daughter is precious!!!


----------



## saraheeyore

weluvdizne said:


> I love both dresses, but the Princess one is just perfect!
> Your daughter is precious!!!



thank you


----------



## cogero

saraheeyore said:


> tinkerbell with ruffled straps. picture is a bit blurry but she wouldn't stand still





saraheeyore said:


> princess and the frog simply sweet



Your dresses are adorable. My 9 year old just requested the minnie one so I need to figure a way to make it tweenish.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I had an idea - if anyone would like to send Kade(our new big give kiddo) some lollipops, just let me know - it be so cute to shower him with them for his trip!!! He LOVEs lollipops!! He cant chew, but loves to lick lollipops and, mom said his speech therapist its good for his face muscles!!!!

PM me if you are interested!! Or, if you are going to be part of his big give, you could send them with that package!!!

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## saraheeyore

cogero said:


> Your dresses are adorable. My 9 year old just requested the minnie one so I need to figure a way to make it tweenish.



thank you
the spots are in fashion again this year in the uk for older girls as well as younger ones. maybe a plain red bodice and spotty skirt would be a little older girl looking but i think you can't go wrong with spots again this year


----------



## aboveH20

So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.  

And just to recap, here are our emails before I left!





jeniamt said:


> I would take R&C any day over a Super Bowl party!  Its our favorite!!!  How long will you be in WDW?  DD4 and my parents arrive Sunday (AKV-Jambo House) and check-out Friday.  Keep an eye out for her... she will decked out in customs!
> 
> _*Anyone else going to be in the World this week?*_  I am living viciously through my parents and DD4.  She is beside herself with happiness.  They left MD this morning at 4am and are about 2 hours away from their friend's house in Tampa!  They said she has been a perfect passenger and is loving all the one-on-one attention from her Gaga and Papa.





aboveH20 said:


> Glad to hear you like Rose & Crown.  I think it's the last "international" Epcot restaurant for me to try.  I'm looking forward to some Yorkshire pudding.
> 
> I will definitely be looking out for an adorable 4 year old  wearing some amazing clothes.  Last year when I went, also in February, it was so cold everyone wore coats the whole week.  This year's forecast looks like it may be a bit wet.   (I'll be staying at Old Key West.)



What are the odds???


----------



## billwendy

Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!





Even though the rental car guy said we'd have plenty  of room, we had a Tuscon for 8 people BUT there was no room for luggage or my legs in the back row!!!! Grrrrr - anyway, the 3 kids fought so much about who would get to sit next to me that we had to just finally stick all 3 in the back and then I got some more leg room - lol. Zoey kind of sat on Hannah's feet. It was sooo funny - she'd have her eye's closed, asleep and would say "Zoey Loves to sit on my lap" - never opened her eyes or anything!!! It was so funny -she did that about 5 times and we'd all laugh our heads off!!!!





Her brother (the one that got married in January) and his wife also attend Cedarville so the plan was that they would invite Bekah and her BF out to lunch at the olive garden - and we would all be there!!! haha!!!!!!

All of us by the Cedarville Rock





And, Hannah in her Minnie outfit!!





Tim would not cooperate for a picture and would only frown in his Mario outfit - so I told him I didnt want to take his picture then!!! 

I gave Bekah a heart picture frame, a pair of Eeyore footie pj's and this big pillow for up on her bed..





Any ways - it was so much fun and such a secret!! I love my Bekah!!!!!


----------



## shefrn1

aboveH20 said:


> So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.
> 
> And just to recap, here are our emails before I left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds???



that is sooo funny!!!!


glad you had a good weekend Wendy...looks like fun!!!!!


----------



## Darragh

billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy
> 
> I only live about a half hour away from Cedarville.  That's pretty country.  (of course I'm a little prejudiced.  lol)


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I had an idea - if anyone would like to send Kade(our new big give kiddo) some lollipops, just let me know - it be so cute to shower him with them for his trip!!! He LOVEs lollipops!! He cant chew, but loves to lick lollipops and, mom said his speech therapist its good for his face muscles!!!!
> 
> PM me if you are interested!! Or, if you are going to be part of his big give, you could send them with that package!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!



already put lollipops in his package!!!
looks like you had a fun weekend!


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> Last minute as usual, I'm working on my girls outfits for our trip and with two weeks to go I'm about half done but one is giving me trouble. I scored a last minute ADR for CRT lunch and decided on a Belle Simply Sweet for my younger DD, but older DD wants Snow White. I know I've seen a Snow White, I think Portrait Peasant?, but for the life of me I can't seem to find it now that I'm looking for inspiration!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips, pics, or ideas for where an amatuer would start looking to modify a YCMT pattern into a lovely Snow White?




I made this one for my niece a few years ago.





And, this one was for a Big Give 





Found the picture of the back


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> I made this one for my niece a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this one was for a Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the picture of the back



LOVE that girl!! (and the dress is cute too). I don't think I have ever seen this picture.


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easy Fits to match for DD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



Everything is adorable!! I love the first one with the added ruffle!!!
I was going to ask where you got that cool Mickey fabric too! I love it! 



Colleen27 said:


> It is from Joanns but neither of the stores in my area carry it. I had to order it from the website. I just loved the print so much that I picked out the stripwork pattern and the other fabrics specifically to work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Monsters Inc fabric was an Etsy find - the seller had two fat quarters of it and only wanted $.70 each for them, so of course I bought both. DD2 is in a Monsters Inc phase and spends half the day hiding behind things just to jump out and yell Boo! so I went searching for fabric to make her a Monsters dress. I was actually looking for a Japanese print I saw, but this worked out so much better (and cheaper! those imported Disney prints are pricey) because I had the coordinating fabrics in my stash from doing my girls' purple-and-turquoise bedroom.
> 
> I will definitely post some action shots. My girls aren't very cooperative models at home but they totally ham it up for my camera at Disney!


GREAT deal on the Monsters fabric!!!! Woo hoo! 



tricia said:


> Thanks for asking.  He went back to work this morning.  It has been 3 weeks since his surgery (16 days since the second one).  He has all his staples out and seems to be healing quite nicely.  Still having a little pain associated with the surgery, but he does have wires running down the side of his head just under the skin, and a battery pack in his chest, so I think the tissue around those are still in the healing process.
> 
> As for his phantom and nerve pain that the surgery was done to help.  It does seem to be helping already, even though the battery pack is not even on yet.  There is a certain amount of 'insertion effect' just from having the wires touch the proper spot on his brain, and he is having relief just from that.
> 
> Life is back to normal.... well at our house that means crazy busy with hockey and basketball, and we are going on a little trip this weekend to visit and ski with friends. (No, the man that had brain surgery does not plan to ski just yet, he will pass this time)



I'm glad to hear things are going ok. I hope your husband has continued pain relief. I think a little trip is just what you need! And, I'm glad to hear your husband will not be skiing! 


aboveH20 said:


> Looks like you retooled the Big Give board while I was at WDW freezing my ears off.  I can no longer log in.  Do I need to rejoin?  You probably went over all that stuff a few dozen pages back -- I've been gone over a week.



We moved the board, you will need to sign up for a new account and get approved. We are approving people pretty quickly, so you shouldn't have to wait long. 


saraheeyore said:


> princess and the frog simply sweet



I love the dresses!!! And, your daughter is so cute! 



saraheeyore said:


> thank you
> the spots are in fashion again this year in the uk for older girls as well as younger ones. maybe a plain red bodice and spotty skirt would be a little older girl looking but i think you can't go wrong with spots again this year



I was wondering if you usually call them spots as opposed to polka dots in the UK? I always find it interesting to hear what other English speaking countries call things (or even different parts of the United States!) 



aboveH20 said:


> So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.
> 
> And just to recap, here are our emails before I left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds???



That is so cool that you saw her!! 



billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ways - it was so much fun and such a secret!! I love my Bekah!!!!!


You guys are so sweet!!! I just love how close you all are! 

And, everytime I see that picture of Bekah, I think it's my niece for a second! 



livndisney said:


> LOVE that girl!! (and the dress is cute too). I don't think I have ever seen this picture.



Aww, thanks! I love her too! I made the dress a few years ago.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Colleen27 said:


> I love it. I'll have to show that to DD and see what she thinks. She's 9 and not really into princesses any more, but once I started sewing for DD2 she decided she didn't want to be left out of the fun!



Kirsta is 9 in the picture. I made it tunic length, more pointed on the sides. She really loved it and asked for others.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:





and here are both Girls:





Thanks for looking


----------



## BelleFille

Wow lots of incredibly cute stuff posted in the last couple of days!! You guys should all be so proud of the great talent that you all have!


----------



## weluvdizne

Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Super cute outfits and adorable girls!  They look like they really like their outfits!


----------



## Disneymom1218

weluvdizne said:


> Super cute outfits and adorable girls!  They look like they really like their outfits!



Thank you, they really do Love them. can't really tell by the looks on their faces. The sun was in their eyes.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

saraheeyore said:


> tinkerbell with ruffled straps. picture is a bit blurry but she wouldn't stand still


That is so pretty and your DD is very sweet.



aboveH20 said:


> So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.
> 
> And just to recap, here are our emails before I left!
> 
> 
> What are the odds???


That really is neat when that happens.  I have only met one person from the Dis boards at Disney, and she was from the disability group.  It was great.


billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the rental car guy said we'd have plenty  of room, we had a Tuscon for 8 people BUT there was no room for luggage or my legs in the back row!!!! Grrrrr - anyway, the 3 kids fought so much about who would get to sit next to me that we had to just finally stick all 3 in the back and then I got some more leg room - lol. Zoey kind of sat on Hannah's feet. It was sooo funny - she'd have her eye's closed, asleep and would say "Zoey Loves to sit on my lap" - never opened her eyes or anything!!! It was so funny -she did that about 5 times and we'd all laugh our heads off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her brother (the one that got married in January) and his wife also attend Cedarville so the plan was that they would invite Bekah and her BF out to lunch at the olive garden - and we would all be there!!! haha!!!!!!
> 
> All of us by the Cedarville Rock


Wendy, that is such a nice story and I loved reading about your family how kind you are and thoughtful.  You do set a great example.  I loved the story about Zoey too.


teresajoy said:


> I made this one for my niece a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this one was for a Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the picture of the back


Very pretty snow white dress.  What pattern did you use for the give?  Both are just amazing.



Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Awww, so much cuteness and a great job on the outfits.  I guess I am lucky to have a boy but miss the cute girly stuff.  Did you enjoy making the outifts?  Did it take a long time?

DS want this in the post:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easy Fits to match for DD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



My goodness you have been sew busy!  Can you send your mojo over to me so I can the things done.  Ijust love the stripwork jumper!  Button holes are so easy now the computerized machines.  I really like the twirl skirts.

You have been very very busy!  It is al so pretty.  We leave in 1 week and a few days.  

Hoping for good warm weather


----------



## PurpleEars

clhemsath said:


> In the spirit of my New Year's Resolution, I have been keeping up with this thread!  I cleaned out my craft area in our unfinished basement and did about 30 loads of laundry getting all of my fabric rewashed so it is ready for when the inspiration hits!  I don't sew down here, just store my supplies and carry them upstairs to work.  I like to sit at the kitchen table, making my mess right in the middle of everything! Here are some pictures.
> 
> My Fabric in the first two cabinets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got all of that cleaned up, I found quite a few unfinished projects that I needed to tackle!  I made a Tinkerbell Vida of a birthday gift and forgot to take a picture
> 
> I also made this baby quilt from autographed blocks I got at her baby shower that was in the stack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently made some Big Give outfits and such for Taylor's Wish Trip, so once she gets the package, I will post those pictures
> 
> Today I am going to fix a couple of pairs of Easy Fit PJ pants, one has the elastic too big, one to small (Can you say Picky, picky girls) and a Valentines day dress.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.
> 
> Thanks for looking and being such an inspiration!



Good job on reorganizing. The quilt is a great idea. I may have to borrow that idea one day for my best friend - that is, if she decides to have a baby!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I wanted to share this tip with you that was in my Martha Pullen Newsletter (which you can subscribe to for free)
> 
> Tip of the Week
> 
> Use Couture Tip from Donna H for Gorgeously Full Skirts
> 
> There's a couture technique I learned years ago for when the gathered skirt is super-full, but you dont want such a huge amount of fullness right at the waistline or the high bodice on a christening gown. Before gathering, take in a few darts in regularly spaced intervals around the upper edge; trim the darts (or youll still have the bulk); then do the gathering. Those darts will not show, because the gathers will hide them. The bulk right at the gathering line will be decreased and much more manageable, but the skirt will still be gorgeously full! Also, one very important thing (guess how I know this!), dont get too ambitious with the darts or youll remove too much fullness  LOL.



Thanks for sharing that tip.



teresajoy said:


> The BIG GIVE board is moving!!!​
> The old board will still be available for the Gives that are finishing up right now, but the new Gives will be posted on our new (and easier for us to use) board!
> 
> Please go to: http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ and sign up, so you are ready for the new Give!
> 
> I will be changing the http://www.DisBigGive.com URL to point to the new board soon, so if that is the URL you have in your signatures, you won't need to change it.



Thank you so much for managing the Big Give Boards. I am sure it takes a lot of your time, especially the last few days with tons of people to approve and getting us set up.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great stuff posted lately!
> 
> Here are my latest projects.  Easy-fits and a portrait peasant top for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for Connor.  Ignore his arm being up in the air, it was an idea I had for a card that didn't work too well.



I like the matching bow for Alexa's outfit. That's a cute shirt for Connor.



cogero said:


> signed up for the new boards.
> 
> Ever notice when it rains it pours. DH was in an accident last week at work finally went back to work and I thought things would be easier Ds is sick.
> 
> I have Khelsey's give 80% done will be finishing it up as soon as DS naps or goes to bed.
> 
> Also have all the other gives ready to go and some started. I really get antsy when my schedule gets screwy.
> 
> think I will throw the shirts for Glo's give in the wash since that is heat press shirts.
> 
> ALso need to do DS valentines shirt today.



Hopefully everyone is feeling better now.



clhemsath said:


> So here are my streamlined Valentine's Day Vidas.  No ruffles or frills, which seem almost anti-Valentine's, but I wanted to get them finished.  My oldest will wear hers to school tomorrow, but the kindergardener will have a Teddy PJ party and wear jammies to school.  She is going to wear her dress to a Girl Scout "Sweet Tea Party" tomorrow night.



Cute Vida's. I think they look very nice without any ruffles!



weluvdizne said:


> WARNING: Here are a bunch of pictures.
> 
> Here is the Valentine's Day skirt I made my daughter.  Some of the hearts have Mickey and Minnie in them.  I made it a little bigger/longer, hoping it still fits her when we go on our trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've shared a picture of my baby yet, so here he is.  He's already 3 months old!  He's laying on a beautiful afghan that my mom made for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, the quilt I made my parents for Christmas.  It's huge.  It was a King size.



I like the skirt and thanks for sharing picture of your baby. He is so cute. That quilt must have taken quite some time to do. I can't fathom doing a king size quilt at this point!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is my take on a wrap dress/Top but for an adult.  I frankenpatterned again and put things together and just did my best.  This is attempt #2 and most likely the one I will wear.  It is a bit big and flounce but for a day it will be ok.



I really like it. I am also in the process of upsizing a child's pattern to an adult pattern. My first version didn't turn out very well so hopefully my second attempt will turn out better too.



haleyknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments! dd is having a ball trying on her dresses. I think I really need to alter patterns to fit her after looking at the pictures. Everything is so wide on her tiny frame. I made a Sleeping Beauty dress using CarlaC's simply sweet. I made a 2T width bodice with the length of 4T and skirt size 3T. It worked out pretty well.



Good job on the dress, though a slightly bigger picture would be helpful!



clhemsath said:


> When I cleaned out my craft room, I found a ton of UFO's.  I got 2 pair of easy fit jammies fixed, one dress that was for my youngest that needed a hem (I didn't get a picture of that one) and one Cathy dress that just needed the neckline put in.  Here are the pictures:



It looks cute. I can't wait to see the finished product.



cogero said:


> In between working on a give today. I made this shirt for DS to wear tomorrow. I used the PE-770 for the 3rd time. I need to get better about lining up kids shirts on it but it is fine for him to wear tomorrow



I hope he had fun wearing the shirt today.



Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2's stripwork jumper (DD9's is still on my to-do pile), for our first park day and Mickey character breakfast. I have no idea why I let buttonholes intimidate me for so long - my machine basically does them without me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



I really like the first set of dresses and the Mickey stripwork jumper. I am glad that you got over your fear of buttonholes!



tricia said:


> Thanks for asking.  He went back to work this morning.  It has been 3 weeks since his surgery (16 days since the second one).  He has all his staples out and seems to be healing quite nicely.  Still having a little pain associated with the surgery, but he does have wires running down the side of his head just under the skin, and a battery pack in his chest, so I think the tissue around those are still in the healing process.
> 
> As for his phantom and nerve pain that the surgery was done to help.  It does seem to be helping already, even though the battery pack is not even on yet.  There is a certain amount of 'insertion effect' just from having the wires touch the proper spot on his brain, and he is having relief just from that.
> 
> Life is back to normal.... well at our house that means crazy busy with hockey and basketball, and we are going on a little trip this weekend to visit and ski with friends. (No, the man that had brain surgery does not plan to ski just yet, he will pass this time)



I am glad to hear that he is recovering well and started to experience some relief.



saraheeyore said:


> minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me
> 
> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern



Thanks for sharing all your creations. I like this one the best (but I am biased since I am a huge Minnie fan!)



billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> 
> All of us by the Cedarville Rock



Thanks for sharing your trip Wendy. It sure sounded like a good time (even if it was squishy in the car).



Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6.
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Great job! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## PurpleEars

Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:






I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:






Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!


----------



## cogero

Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



These came out great. Your girls are just so cute.

I will upload the pictures of the kiddos tomorrow. Since I am sure I will have a few minutes. I have to take DS to the ped since I am sure he has a double ear infection. Happy that my ped called in a prescription this afternoon so I have him started on that.

This poor kid of mine can not catch a break. Thankfully the girl is healthy and DH is on the mend.


----------



## teresajoy

Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Your girls are so cute! I love the first picture, because you can see your other daughter running over for the picture! So adorable! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Very pretty snow white dress.  What pattern did you use for the give?  Both are just amazing.



Thanks April! The first one for my niece, was the Portrait Peasant, and the second one for the Big Give is a Simply Sweet. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thank you so much for managing the Big Give Boards. I am sure it takes a lot of your time, especially the last few days with tons of people to approve and getting us set up.



Thanks! It takes time, but it is so rewarding. It was kind of fun playing around with the new board to see what we could do with it! I am not happy with the color scheme right now, but I may just leave it! 



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!




I LOOOVE Eeyore!!


----------



## haleyknits

Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic 

Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose 





I made this so she'd have something to wear to a birthday party.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Love the girls in their valentine outfits - even if the sun was in their eyes - lol

Kades give is going well! I'd love it if we could get together some pirate shirts for the grown ups!! Also had the idea of some of Heathersue's dessert shirts for the family as well since they are doing the Dessert party!! Would love a wheelchair bag for Kade as well as a battery operated light up toy that they could use for him at WDW!! every kiddo wants one of those, right? ANyone up for Tie Dye shirts??? lol....they posted some new pics on his PTR tonight - did you see how loving their family is in caring for him


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi Wendy, I mailed my package to Kade tonight!!! the family pictures are very sweet, it's so wonderful that they have both sets of grandparents to help them out!

is our siggie sign going to automatically get switched over to the new BigGive boards or do we have to add something new ourselves??


----------



## weluvdizne

I will upload the pictures of the kiddos tomorrow. Since I am sure I will have a few minutes. I have to take DS to the ped since I am sure he has a double ear infection. Happy that my ped called in a prescription this afternoon so I have him started on that.

This poor kid of mine can not catch a break. Thankfully the girl is healthy and DH is on the mend.[/QUOTE]

Can't wait to see your pictures.  You poor thing, you have been so busy lately, you must meet yourself coming and going.  I really hope your DS and DH feel better.  Hope your DD stays healthy, gosh, you stay healthy, too.  Who would take care of the boys if you got sick?


----------



## weluvdizne

PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!



This turned out real nice.  I bet they love it.  How sweet to make a matching bib.  Great idea!


----------



## weluvdizne

haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this so she'd have something to wear to a birthday party.



These bigger pictures are awesome!  Thanks.  I love the owl fabric.  You did a great job on Sleeping Beauty.  She looks great!  I like the sparkly pink fabric.  Very cute!


----------



## haleyknits

Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.


Love it all, especially the skirts!





saraheeyore said:


> minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me
> 
> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern


Great job! I especially like the princess one. I really like the simply sweet pattern too. It was easy to adapt it to fit my skinny minnie.



teresajoy said:


>


Beautiful! I love the cape.



Disneymom1218 said:


> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



I adore them both!



PurpleEars said:


> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:



The matching bib is a great idea! It turned out great.


----------



## squirrel

saraheeyore said:


> minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me
> 
> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern



I finally found some of this Minnie Dot Fabric, but it costs $18.00 a metre!  This is the first time I have seen it.


----------



## teresajoy

haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this so she'd have something to wear to a birthday party.



I really am not liking the way Facebook changed the pictures!

Your dresses are gorgeous!!! I love the fabrics for the Aurora!



mommy2mrb said:


> is our siggie sign going to automatically get switched over to the new BigGive boards or do we have to add something new ourselves??



For those that have the excoboard address in the signature, you will need to change it. The people who have the http://www.DisBigGive.com in the signature do not have to change it.  You will need to change yours. 





haleyknits said:


> Beautiful! I love the cape.
> .



Thank you! 


squirrel said:


> I finally found some of this Minnie Dot Fabric, but it costs $18.00 a metre!  This is the first time I have seen it.



Wow! That's a lot!


----------



## aksunshine

Hey ladies!! Anyone ever make a star wars outfit for a girl? Looking for inspiration for a friend taking 6yo dd to sw weekends.

So much cuteness going on! Love that owl fabric!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Everything looks so cute!

I'm sorry I've not had time to post recently...  I've had some pretty time consuming things going on in other parts of my life.

But I did want to say that I am still checking in every day - and I hope my schedule simmers down a bit soon.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone ever make a star wars outfit for a girl? Looking for inspiration for a friend taking 6yo dd to sw weekends.
> 
> So much cuteness going on! Love that owl fabric!!



I know that Carol (Rubber Ducky Ranch, aka mommy2julietandjocelyn) made an awesome one.  Maybe she will repost?


----------



## livndisney

aksunshine said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone ever make a star wars outfit for a girl? Looking for inspiration for a friend taking 6yo dd to sw weekends.
> 
> So much cuteness going on! Love that owl fabric!!



I did, I will send you a pic of FB when I figure out which computer is it on.


----------



## cogero

okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera



CUTE!!! CUTE!!! CUTE!!!!  I don't recall ever seeing pics of your kids.  They are adorable


And thank you for not making your bed.  I used to be really good about getting all of ours made, but sewing has taken priority now so bedmaking has become a thing of the past!


Many cute things posted but sorry I didn't have time to go back and quote -- love the Aurora dress with the shimmering fabric and all the Simply Sweets posted


----------



## tricia

saraheeyore said:


> minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me
> 
> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern





saraheeyore said:


> princess simply sweet





saraheeyore said:


> tinkerbell with ruffled straps. picture is a bit blurry but she wouldn't stand still





saraheeyore said:


> princess and the frog simply sweet



Great looking Simply Sweets.  Isn't it awesome all the different things you can do with one pattern?



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!



cool idea doing the ruffles on the sleeves and bottom.  Also, very thoughtful to do a matching bib.



haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this so she'd have something to wear to a birthday party.



So glad you made her a dress for the birthday party.  Wouldn't want her showing up naked after all LOL.  Love the owls and polka dots.



cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera




too cute.


----------



## Granna4679

saraheeyore said:


> princess simply sweet



You did a great job on all of the outfits.  Your DD is adorable.



billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us by the Cedarville Rock



What a sweet thing to do!  Looks like everyone had fun!  What is the "Happy Birthday Bekah" painted on?  Did you paint it on something and then drape it over the rock?



Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



They turned out so cute!  Love that they have matching bows!  My DGDs rarely leave the house without matching bows.  If we forget to put one in, they usually stop and say "oh, where is my bow?"   



haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this so she'd have something to wear to a birthday party.



Very cute.  Love the owl outfit!  



ellenbenny said:


> I know that Carol (Rubber Ducky Ranch, aka mommy2julietandjocelyn) made an awesome one.  Maybe she will repost?



Just sayin' hi!  


cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera



Your children are so cute!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> CUTE!!! CUTE!!! CUTE!!!!  I don't recall ever seeing pics of your kids.  They are adorable
> 
> 
> And thank you for not making your bed.  I used to be really good about getting all of ours made, but sewing has taken priority now so bedmaking has become a thing of the past!
> 
> 
> Many cute things posted but sorry I didn't have time to go back and quote -- love the Aurora dress with the shimmering fabric and all the Simply Sweets posted



Andrea I only make my bed on days DH is off from work because I get up and he goes in LOL.

Thanks for the compliments on my cute kids. I think so too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!


Eyeore is adorable and I know the families appreciate all that you do for them.  Thanks for sewing for the gives, it is very kind.



haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose


I love the sparkle to the fabric and she is too cute.



squirrel said:


> I finally found some of this Minnie Dot Fabric, but it costs $18.00 a metre!  This is the first time I have seen it.


I just say it for $3 a yard this past weekend.  I could send it to cheaper.



DMGeurts said:


> I'm sorry I've not had time to post recently...  I've had some pretty time consuming things going on in other parts of my life.
> 
> But I did want to say that I am still checking in every day - and I hope my schedule simmers down a bit soon.
> 
> D~


I hope your life slows down and you can relax.



cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera


OMG, CUTENESS!  The shirts are so sweet.  Did you do that on your new machine?  Is it a hand applique?  Super job!


----------



## cogero

The Pooh was done on the new PE770 and the heart was on my SE-400.

I am loving the bigger hoop on the PE770

I need to get a picture of my sewing area.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Our house has been nuts this week! Been missing you ladies!


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera



They are so adorable!!! From what I can see of your profile picture, your daughter looks a lot like you! lucky, none of my kids look much like me! 



tricia said:


> So glad you made her a dress for the birthday party.  Wouldn't want her showing up naked after all LOL. .



I love your sense of humor!


----------



## jeniamt

aboveH20 said:


> So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.
> 
> And just to recap, here are our emails before I left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds???



Welcome Back!  My mom was so excited to call me to tell me she met you!  I actually posted the same story the day it happened.  I will try to go back and find it for you since it was awhile ago!  Of course the day she is spotted she is wearing the least exciting (and recycled) of all the outfits I made.  Speaking of outfits, I made a Tiana Vida for our cruise last year that DD refused to wear but I sent it this trip and once again, she refused to wear it.  Its a go to dress here at home but apparently not at Disney    Oh well.  

Hope you guys had a great time.  DD was over the moon and talks about the trip non-stop.  My mom is supposed to bring me her camera today so I can download her photos.  Can't wait!


----------



## jeniamt

AboveH2O



jeniamt said:


> Very exciting news!!!  My mom called to tell me they had just gotten off Its a Small World and headed to the upstairs super-secret bathroom at Columbia House.  While in the bathroom a woman started talking to DD4 and asking her if her mommy made her skirt (she was wearing a Minnie patchwork twirl).  DD4 said yes and then my mom got into the conversation.  The woman asked if I was on the Dis boards and then asked about Disboutiquers.  Well... it was AboveH2O.  Isn't that cool!?!  I love it!  It is a Small World After All.



Found it!  Too funny!!!


----------



## Cindy-rella

Hi ladies, I'm new to posting here, but have been lurking a long time.  I found this thread just a couple weeks before our last Disney trip in 2009 and was very bummed I didn't really have time to make my DD anything for the trip.  Well, we are going back in June and I just made her the cutest shirt for our trip.  It is hot pink with a zebra ruffle and a zebra Mickey head.  I would post a pic but I have long lost the cord that connects my camera to my computer.  I just wanted to say thanks for all the inspiration and now I can head to the World happy I finally made her something for our trip!


----------



## teresajoy

Cindy-rella said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to posting here, but have been lurking a long time.  I found this thread just a couple weeks before our last Disney trip in 2009 and was very bummed I didn't really have time to make my DD anything for the trip.  Well, we are going back in June and I just made her the cutest shirt for our trip.  It is hot pink with a zebra ruffle and a zebra Mickey head.  I would post a pic but I have long lost the cord that connects my camera to my computer.  I just wanted to say thanks for all the inspiration and now I can head to the World happy I finally made her something for our trip!



I'm so glad you were able to make her something!!! I wish you could share a picture with us!


----------



## teresajoy

This is what I did yesterday:






This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl! 

This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ). 




I modified the Precious Dress pattern by making the back wider and then I added a casing for elastic. (if anyone wants a better description of how I did that let me know and I'll try to explain better!) I was pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I had the peplums wrong when I first made it, I tried to make them one piece. I've done that in the past, but this was a stiffer material, so they just stuck out funny. So, much to Shelby's horror, I took a pair of scissors and sliced up the back of the peplum! (she wasn't wearing it at the time!) She gasped and said, "I never thought I could be so nervous about a dress!"  It layed much nicer after that, and we were both happy with the way it turned out! 

They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me! 


and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia





That's Lyddie in the white





These girls crack me up.


----------



## miprender

ARGH... what is going on? I had quoted some many things and it wouldn't let me edit or requote anything.

Wow... everyone has been "SEW" busy and everything looks so cute.


----------



## weluvdizne

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the Precious Dress pattern by making the back wider and then I added a casing for elastic. (if anyone wants a better description of how I did that let me know and I'll try to explain better!) I was pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I had the peplums wrong when I first made it, I tried to make them one piece. I've done that in the past, but this was a stiffer material, so they just stuck out funny. So, much to Shelby's horror, I took a pair of scissors and sliced up the back of the peplum! (she wasn't wearing it at the time!) She gasped and said, "I never thought I could be so nervous about a dress!"  It layed much nicer after that, and we were both happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!
> 
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



The dress looks great.  You did a nice job with it.  Funny about the peplum.  Never would have guessed.  I'm sure Shelby will have a great time and feel very special in the dresses you made for her.  What a lucky girl!


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the Precious Dress pattern by making the back wider and then I added a casing for elastic. (if anyone wants a better description of how I did that let me know and I'll try to explain better!) I was pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I had the peplums wrong when I first made it, I tried to make them one piece. I've done that in the past, but this was a stiffer material, so they just stuck out funny. So, much to Shelby's horror, I took a pair of scissors and sliced up the back of the peplum! (she wasn't wearing it at the time!) She gasped and said, "I never thought I could be so nervous about a dress!"  It layed much nicer after that, and we were both happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!
> 
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



This is so great.

I am home from the peditrician with DS he has a double ear infection. I have never seen my peditricians office so crazy in the 9 years I have been going there.

I have a support group meeting tonite at DS's school. I am actually looking forward to it then I am coming home and finishing a few things.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



HaHaHa!  Love the Drizella pose, she has it down!  Those pics are great!


----------



## SallyfromDE

aksunshine said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone ever make a star wars outfit for a girl? Looking for inspiration for a friend taking 6yo dd to sw weekends.



This wasn't SW weekend, we were just in the Studios and she wanted Princess Leia. I don't think I had the embroidery machine then either. Anyway, I used an old SW pattern and summerized it. Made a belt for her to hang her gun.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> IMG_6850 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6837 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I tried to quote on these yesterday but lost it all.  I love these!  Is that shirt CarlaC's Raglan pattern?  I bought that about a year ago and have never tried it.  I think Connor would love a shirt that!  I just have trouble finding knits around here.


haleyknits said:


>



Very cute!



Colleen27 said:


> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Easy Fits to match for DD2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral patchwork twirls for the second Flower & Garden day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsters Inc twirl for DD2, aka Boo, for our DHS day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.



Love it all!  


Granna4679 said:


> PJ's are a must....I even made my DGD's (they were only 2 and 4) wear Disney underwear  but you may not can get away with that with yours
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute stuff!  Love the valentine shirt especially!
> As for the t-shirts.  I have never ripped one apart.  I always just watch it very carefully to make sure nothing crawls up underneath.



My kids wore both disney pjs AND disney underwear at WDW!


saraheeyore said:


> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern



All of your dresses look great!  I love the simply sweet pattern too, so versatile!


----------



## jeniamt

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:



The dress is great.  Does the casing go all the way around or is it just in the back?  And I like the fabric... doesn't look like it wrinkles.  



Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
































I thought this photo was kind of cool!  










My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.

This is the best they did for this outfit.  





You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Teresa, what kind of fabric did you use for the dresses? Is it taffeta?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Granna4679 said:


> They turned out so cute!  Love that they have matching bows!  My DGDs rarely leave the house without matching bows.  If we forget to put one in, they usually stop and say "oh, where is my bow?"


Thanks. They are known in school for their bows. if they go in with out a bow the Staff members as the girls if Mommy is sick?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks. They are known in school for their bows. if they go in with out a bow the Staff members as the girls if Mommy is sick?



Lol, my daughter is known for her bows too.  Her older sisters wouldn't wear them so it is so fun for me to have a "Girly-Girl" the second time around!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

jeniamt said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.



The outfits are great!


----------



## aboveH20

jeniamt said:


> Welcome Back!  My mom was so excited to call me to tell me she met you!  I actually posted the same story the day it happened.  I will try to go back and find it for you since it was awhile ago!  Of course the day she is spotted she is wearing the least exciting (and recycled) of all the outfits I made.  Speaking of outfits, I made a Tiana Vida for our cruise last year that DD refused to wear but I sent it this trip and once again, she refused to wear it.  Its a go to dress here at home but apparently not at Disney    Oh well.
> 
> Hope you guys had a great time.  DD was over the moon and talks about the trip non-stop.  My mom is supposed to bring me her camera today so I can download her photos.  Can't wait!



  to your mom and daughter.  It really was soooo cool to meet someone.



jeniamt said:


> AboveH2O
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  Too funny!!!



  Yep, that was us meeting.



teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!



I love the shimmery fabric.  I've never done 1900, but the more I read this thread the more interested I am in seeing the antics.



jeniamt said:


> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.



Your handiwork is impressive.  I recognize your mother! (she and I have similar hairstyles and color!) and the patchwork twirl I got to see in person.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jeniamt,
I love the AK outfit. I have that fabric too!
I wanted to do a strip work with zebra, leopard, giraff, etc, but those dont seem to be "hip" because I can't find anything cept zebra. Was thinking I would use this, but didnt know how it would look- think Im going to dig it out and use it!


----------



## weluvdizne

jeniamt said:


> The dress is great.  Does the casing go all the way around or is it just in the back?  And I like the fabric... doesn't look like it wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks for showing these pictures.  It looks like they had a great time.  You did a nice job on all her outfits.  What a cutie!


----------



## billwendy

Teresa - those girls crack me up! I love that they are having FUN!!!!!

Love seeing that Jessie outfit in action too - oh well, the grandparents did take her I guess....lol...

I was wondering if anyone would make tote bags for Kade's sweet Grandma's that are going to help care for him on his trip???? Come on over and see the new boards!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> I LOOOVE Eeyore!!





weluvdizne said:


> This turned out real nice.  I bet they love it.  How sweet to make a matching bib.  Great idea!





haleyknits said:


> The matching bib is a great idea! It turned out great.





tricia said:


> cool idea doing the ruffles on the sleeves and bottom.  Also, very thoughtful to do a matching bib.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Eyeore is adorable and I know the families appreciate all that you do for them.  Thanks for sewing for the gives, it is very kind.



Thanks for your kind words on the shirt/bib combo. I really enjoy sewing things for the Gives. I am blessed in so many ways in my life that I figured it is one of the small things I can do!



haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose



Cute dresses and a cute model (scratched nose and all). Thanks for making them bigger! I tend to read the board on my phone during my commute so a small screen + moving train + poor eyesight = missing details on people's lovely creations if the pictures are small!



squirrel said:


> I finally found some of this Minnie Dot Fabric, but it costs $18.00 a metre!  This is the first time I have seen it.



Yikes! That's very expensive. Hopefully you can get it for much less! I may be able to mail you some from my stash if you need them.



cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera



Cute outfits and kids. Thanks for sharing your creations.




Cindy-rella said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to posting here, but have been lurking a long time.  I found this thread just a couple weeks before our last Disney trip in 2009 and was very bummed I didn't really have time to make my DD anything for the trip.  Well, we are going back in June and I just made her the cutest shirt for our trip.  It is hot pink with a zebra ruffle and a zebra Mickey head.  I would post a pic but I have long lost the cord that connects my camera to my computer.  I just wanted to say thanks for all the inspiration and now I can head to the World happy I finally made her something for our trip!



Welcome! I hope your family will have a good trip!



teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!



Wow. Good job on the dress. I am sure she will have a blast! Looks like she got her pose all ready to go!



jeniamt said:


> Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks for sharing the pictures. At least it looks like she had a good time even though the pictures of her in the outfits didn't turn out!


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> These girls crack me up.



What cute pictures Teresa....the girls are getting so grown up!  You did a great job on the dress.  I can't believe how much snow there is still.  We had 70 degrees here today after our record low temps (in the teens) last week at this time!  Crazy Houston weather!



jeniamt said:


> Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Hey...they get kuddos for taking her AND they took some pictures.  You can tell they really enjoyed having her with them.  



Disneymom1218 said:


> Thanks. They are known in school for their bows. if they go in with out a bow the Staff members as the girls if Mommy is sick?





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Lol, my daughter is known for her bows too.  Her older sisters wouldn't wear them so it is so fun for me to have a "Girly-Girl" the second time around!



Yep...my girls and my DGDs had bows in their hair from DAY 1 and never knew any different.

I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.









And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.


----------



## froggy33

I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!

And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!




She was VERY posey!!













Thanks for looking!


----------



## PurpleEars

Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



Please tell your DGD that she did a good job on that blanket. You must be so proud of her.

I can't believe it - short sleeves in February?! The park pictures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing them (even though the pictures make me want to go somewhere warm!)



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Seeing your post is the reason why I came back to post again tonight. Congrats on getting your dissertation done!  As someone who has "been there, done that", I just can't imagine working on a dissertation while raising a young child, so kudos to you for finishing. I am sure your family is very proud of you.

She looks very cute in the Valentine's Day outfit. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## billwendy

Granna4679 said:


> What cute pictures Teresa....the girls are getting so grown up!  You did a great job on the dress.  I can't believe how much snow there is still.  We had 70 degrees here today after our record low temps (in the teens) last week at this time!  Crazy Houston weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...they get kuddos for taking her AND they took some pictures.  You can tell they really enjoyed having her with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...my girls and my DGDs had bows in their hair from DAY 1 and never knew any different.
> 
> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



Adorable Anita!! And how great that she made her blanket for the kids in Haiti!!!!!! That is just so wonderful!!



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable and Congrads!!! LOVE the cupid Mickey!!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Hey guys just subbing I had a name change


----------



## froggy33

PurpleEars said:


> Seeing your post is the reason why I came back to post again tonight. Congrats on getting your dissertation done!  As someone who has "been there, done that", I just can't imagine working on a dissertation while raising a young child, so kudos to you for finishing. I am sure your family is very proud of you.
> 
> She looks very cute in the Valentine's Day outfit. Thanks for sharing the pictures!





billwendy said:


> Adorable and Congrads!!! LOVE the cupid Mickey!!



Thank you!  It has been a long 6 years!!  Luckily I have a great PI who is really flexible and understanding!  All I have left is a presentation and some tough questioning by my committee.  I can't wait!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



CONGRATULATIONS!!  That is a huge accomplishment!   Good luck with the committee questions, etc.

The outfit on your DD is adorable.  Did you hand applique it?  I love the postage stamp look!



PurpleEars said:


> Please tell your DGD that she did a good job on that blanket. You must be so proud of her.
> 
> I can't believe it - short sleeves in February?! The park pictures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing them (even though the pictures make me want to go somewhere warm!)





billwendy said:


> Adorable Anita!! And how great that she made her blanket for the kids in Haiti!!!!!! That is just so wonderful!!



Thank you both!  I will tell her! Her attention span was longer than I expected.  I hope she will come help with the others.  It gives them such a pride in themselves when they can finish something.



EEs*Mommy said:


> Hey guys just subbing I had a name change



Hey Callie - Love your Avatar picture!  Have you posted that dress on here yet?  I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


>



Aww, how sweet that she made a blanket!  What a great idea to tape it, I'll have to do that for Alexa and Connor.  I was planning on having them each help make one.


----------



## teresajoy

jeniamt said:


> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love that picture of her looking out!  They must have been having too much fun to get more pictures!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa, what kind of fabric did you use for the dresses? Is it taffeta?



Arminda's dress was a poly satin, but the one I made for Shelby was something else! The green was tafettaish (I'm going to say that's a real word!) The blue was almost a sheer fabric (the bodice is well lined!). I really am not sure what you would call it. They are both kind of shimmery. I let Shelby pick through my stash and find the fabrics she wanted. 



aboveH20 said:


> \
> I love the shimmery fabric.  I've never done 1900, but the more I read this thread the more interested I am in seeing the antics.



It is my FAVORITE meal! The food is great and the characters are superb!! Well the steps are great, usually Cinderella is a bit of a dud! 


billwendy said:


> Teresa - those girls crack me up! I love that they are having FUN!!!!!\


Thanks Wendy, they really were!!



PurpleEars said:


> \
> Wow. Good job on the dress. I am sure she will have a blast! Looks like she got her pose all ready to go!


I sure hope she has fun! We have really built 1900 Park Fare up, so I hope she isn't dissapointed!  



Granna4679 said:


> What cute pictures Teresa....the girls are getting so grown up!  You did a great job on the dress.  I can't believe how much snow there is still.  We had 70 degrees here today after our record low temps (in the teens) last week at this time!  Crazy Houston weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I'm so sick of winter. It really wasn't warm enough for the girls to be outside without coats, but they weren't out long. We've had a warm up this week and in those pictures, a lot of the snow had melted. On Sunday, there was so much melting that there was a little  stream running down our road! It was ind of neat! 

Your DGDs are so cute!!! It's nice to see it has warmed up for you guys this week! I couldn't believe how cold you had it the other week! 


EEs*Mommy said:


> Hey guys just subbing I had a name change



Hey Callie!


----------



## Charmaine

Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> Yikes! That's very expensive. Hopefully you can get it for much less! I may be able to mail you some from my stash if you need them.



So far, I don't need it.  I couldn't believe that Fabricland finally had some.  It was so new it was still in a box, but was tagged with the price.  

I haven't even started sewing for the next trip.  I'm so far behind.  I got a new kitten in December.  I haven't been able to start working on making the Vida pattern I was going to start in January.  I'll have to find a time when Pippi (the kitten) will sleep for a while, otherwise she will distroy the pattern before I finish.


----------



## Loodlow

Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Those are beautiful! I love your fabric choices!


----------



## cogero

Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are just beautiful. I totally love the color combos


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Looks awesome -- love the jeans!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a matching bib to it, though it may ended up a touch too thick to use as a bib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!


I saw this on the Big Give but wanted to comment here as well how nice it looks.  And the rosetta bag Shelby got matches!  Did you send the pillow cover too?  I have a pillow and made a couple of covers for it.  And I'm worried about the first two bibs I made too -- they are a little hard to tie due to the thickness.  I'm making a third one now with modifications.  I can't wait to actually see Khelsey's real bibs in person to see what I'm doing wrong.



teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture. Love that girl!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!
> 
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



HILARIOUS!!!!  (the girls, not the dress!)  The dress is beautiful and I love the Drizella pose.  I also think Arminda's boots are a "lovely" compliment to her attire!



jeniamt said:


> Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh! Thanks for looking!


I love everything!  I think I used the same Jasmine pic for my dd -- I did hers on a Portrait Pesant with an apron b/c I already made too many Vidas. I even have that same black fabric on my dd's dress.



Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



Great job on the blanket!  I refused to let my kids do them b/c I didn't feel like taping them.

I LOVE the last pic of your GD  -- it's a beautiful photo.  We had 67 on Monday and will be in the 70's on Friday.  Sadly that means I should do some yardwork and not sew 



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Congrats on finishing your dissertaion! 

Love the outfit, especially the postage stamp!



teresajoy said:


> I
> 
> It is my FAVORITE meal! The food is great and the characters are superb!! Well the steps are great, usually Cinderella is a bit of a dud!



Our Cinderella was really good there.  I had Lucifer appliqued on the back of dd's dress and Cinderealla first came out and told me dd's how her stepsisters raved about her dress and then told my dd that Lucifer was seen just yesterday chasing Mickey Mouse and how naughty of a cat he was and my dd kept talking about Lucifer chasing Mickey all week long.



Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice --love the rose!


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Hey guys! I am getting ready for our annual Halloween trip and my DS has decided to be Captain Hook and he wants me to be the Snow Queen from Snow White...anyone got any great ideas, patterns, or pictures of her costumes? Any help is appreciated! TIA!

Angela


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> These girls crack me up.



Awesome!  Could you explain to me how to do the peplums?  Is there a tutorial online?  You could PM me if you want.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the Precious Dress pattern by making the back wider and then I added a casing for elastic. (if anyone wants a better description of how I did that let me know and I'll try to explain better!) I was pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I had the peplums wrong when I first made it, I tried to make them one piece. I've done that in the past, but this was a stiffer material, so they just stuck out funny. So, much to Shelby's horror, I took a pair of scissors and sliced up the back of the peplum! (she wasn't wearing it at the time!) She gasped and said, "I never thought I could be so nervous about a dress!"  It layed much nicer after that, and we were both happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!
> 
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



Teresa......... I don't get over here all the time but caught these...........

Absolutely PRICELESS!


----------



## mom2rtk

PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hey guys! I am getting ready for our annual Halloween trip and my DS has decided to be Captain Hook and he wants me to be the Snow Queen from Snow White...anyone got any great ideas, patterns, or pictures of her costumes? Any help is appreciated! TIA!
> 
> Angela





I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.

I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.


----------



## woodkins

Good morning all....I posted a picture of the set I made for Khelsey's give on the old Big Give board. I know I am late, so if someone can email or pm me her mailing address so I can get it out to her ASAP I would really appreciate it.
Thanks so much!


----------



## aboveH20

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!



Quite the accomplishment.  

Congratulations, and enjoy the "free" time you'll have now that it's behind you.


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> I was wondering if anyone would make tote bags for Kade's sweet Grandma's that are going to help care for him on his trip???? Come on over and see the new boards!!!



I checked and it looks like someone has signed up, correct?


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



First your DGD is adorable and she did a wonderful job on the blanket!!! Thank you to you and her little sweetie!!!



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



wow, that's quiet an accomplishment! 

haven't been here for a couple of days,love all the new outfits!!! and little cuties that are the models!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Just posted on the old Big Give board, but I am also posting here since I am not sure how much traffice it gets now.  I am not going to have the Rosetta bags finished in time for Taylor's Big Give.   My serger has died and gone to serger heaven after it ate quite a bit of my Jennifer P fabric   DH has said I can get a new Brother serger when income tax money comes in, but that won't be in time to finish. I have new fabric cut out and interfaced, and can send them as Welcome Home gifts, but they will not be ready before the trip.  I am soooo sorry!


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.



Great Dress.  Looks like they were having an awesome, silly time doing the photo shoot.



SallyfromDE said:


> This wasn't SW weekend, we were just in the Studios and she wanted Princess Leia. I don't think I had the embroidery machine then either. Anyway, I used an old SW pattern and summerized it. Made a belt for her to hang her gun.



Super, and I would think it would be nice and cool all white like that.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I tried to quote on these yesterday but lost it all.  I love these!  Is that shirt CarlaC's Raglan pattern?  I bought that about a year ago and have never tried it.  I think Connor would love a shirt that!  I just have trouble finding knits around here.



No, it is the Imke pattern from Farbenmix, the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book.  He has grown out of the Raglan pattern and I can't upsize it without destroying the neckline.  




jeniamt said:


>



The outfits are great.  I would have the opposite problem with my Dad, he would come home with like 2000 pics and he would have stopped everyone he saw to say "Look at this, my daughter made it!"  He is still in awe that I sew, cause I was always such a tomboy (still am)



Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



Love the idea of using tape to show her where to cut.  I may have to use that someday.  I usually draw a chalk line for my DS.

Really nice outdoor pics too.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Congrats on the dissertation!!!!  Love the dress, I have looked at that pattern and thought about buying it.  And OMG is your daughter ever getting big.



Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful, love the colors on the first one.



mom2rtk said:


> I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.
> 
> I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!


Congrats and you have really been diligent about your studies.  What will you do next?


froggy33 said:


> now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Very cute outfits!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture.  Love that girl!
> 
> This is the back of the dress (incase you didn't know!  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I modified the Precious Dress pattern by making the back wider and then I added a casing for elastic. (if anyone wants a better description of how I did that let me know and I'll try to explain better!) I was pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I had the peplums wrong when I first made it, I tried to make them one piece. I've done that in the past, but this was a stiffer material, so they just stuck out funny. So, much to Shelby's horror, I took a pair of scissors and sliced up the back of the peplum! (she wasn't wearing it at the time!) She gasped and said, "I never thought I could be so nervous about a dress!"  It layed much nicer after that, and we were both happy with the way it turned out!
> 
> They are eating at 1900 Park Fare on Friday night, so if anyone sees her, say hi and tell her you know me!
> 
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Lyddie in the white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls crack me up.


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  These pictures of the girls made my day.  What a hoot to see them having such fun.  Great dresses!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.


Making fleece tie quilts is a great skil!  Glad they enjoyed learning and had fun.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oh, I just love how wonderful these outfits are the perfect colour.  I like everything about them.  What pattern was it?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2rtk said:


> I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.
> 
> I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.


I remember when you made that costume.  Didn't it take 6 yards of fabric?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just wanted your opinion and thoughts on DVC.  I own a contract and have thought of selling for the first time this year. 

Now with the changes coming up for the resales, should I sell now or wait?  WWYD?


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!  That is a huge accomplishment!   Good luck with the committee questions, etc.
> 
> The outfit on your DD is adorable.  Did you hand applique it?  I love the postage stamp look!





VBAndrea said:


> Congrats on finishing your dissertaion!
> 
> Love the outfit, especially the postage stamp!





aboveH20 said:


> Quite the accomplishment.
> 
> Congratulations, and enjoy the "free" time you'll have now that it's behind you.





mommy2mrb said:


> wow, that's quiet an accomplishment!
> 
> haven't been here for a couple of days,love all the new outfits!!! and little cuties that are the models!





tricia said:


> Congrats on the dissertation!!!!  Love the dress, I have looked at that pattern and thought about buying it.  And OMG is your daughter ever getting big.





MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats and you have really been diligent about your studies.  What will you do next?
> 
> Very cute outfits!



Thanks everyone!  It's been a long battle - it'll have taken me over 6 years to finish, but I attribute that to having my daughter and working with mice!  After I defend I am taking a week off and going to Vegas for a couple of days!!!  Then I'll continue work in the lab as a post doc for a while (have to finish up a journal paper.)  Really, I would like to have another little one and stay home for a while, but we have to see how money works out for that!!!

I actually digitized the designs myself.  There are a heart design and a sign language I Love You on the back.  They're 5x7s.  I think the stamp would have been crazy by hand (a lot of turning!!).

Have a good day all!!!


----------



## cogero

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just wanted your opinion and thoughts on DVC.  I own a contract and have thought of selling for the first time this year.
> 
> Now with the changes coming up for the resales, should I sell now or wait?  WWYD?



IF it would sell before the March 20th Deadline  but I am not sure how the resales are doing.

We have always bought our points from Disney so it doesn't really matter to us. I think the move had to do with the huge number of members using their points on the cruise line.

Okay Question here. How does Carla's Bowling Shirt Pattern run is it roomy.

My Ds normally wheres a 5/6 T-shirt since he is broad but I am thinking a 4 may be big enough if it is extra room. He is only 3


----------



## WyomingMomof6

cogero said:


> IF it would sell before the March 20th Deadline  but I am not sure how the resales are doing.
> 
> We have always bought our points from Disney so it doesn't really matter to us. I think the move had to do with the huge number of members using their points on the cruise line.
> 
> Okay Question here. How does Carla's Bowling Shirt Pattern run is it roomy.
> 
> My Ds normally wheres a 5/6 T-shirt since he is broad but I am thinking a 4 may be big enough if it is extra room. He is only 3



It's pretty roomy and there are different lengths you can go with for each pattern.  Connor has been able to wear the size 5/6 for the last three years, I've just increased the length.  I'm in the process of making a new shirt right now and I just went to the 7/8.  I wish it was in bigger sizes, it's a great pattern for little boys!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> I actually digitized the designs myself.  There are a heart design and a sign language I Love You on the back.  They're 5x7s.  I think the stamp would have been crazy by hand (a lot of turning!!).
> 
> Have a good day all!!!



Oooohhhh...I would love to see the sign language I love you!  My daughter is a sign language interpreter.


----------



## VBAndrea

woodkins said:


> Good morning all....I posted a picture of the set I made for Khelsey's give on the old Big Give board. I know I am late, so if someone can email or pm me her mailing address so I can get it out to her ASAP I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks so much!



I PM'd you


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> IF it would sell before the March 20th Deadline  but I am not sure how the resales are doing.
> 
> We have always bought our points from Disney so it doesn't really matter to us. I think the move had to do with the huge number of members using their points on the cruise line.
> 
> Okay Question here. How does Carla's Bowling Shirt Pattern run is it roomy.
> 
> My Ds normally wheres a 5/6 T-shirt since he is broad but I am thinking a 4 may be big enough if it is extra room. He is only 3


 It is roomy and the way it fits works well.  DS is now in 7/8 but just sqeeked into his first bowling shirt I made.  This is the last time he can wear it but with a t-shirt under and not buttoning it, he can just sport his shirt so we can be all matchy matchy.

I really just don't know what to do with the points?  At a complete loss


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> It's pretty roomy and there are different lengths you can go with for each pattern.  Connor has been able to wear the size 5/6 for the last three years, I've just increased the length.  I'm in the process of making a new shirt right now and I just went to the 7/8.  I wish it was in bigger sizes, it's a great pattern for little boys!



I just use a commercial pattern and then apply the skilz learned from the bowling shirt.

I sew in the strips and then cut on the line for commercial pattern.  I use her way to put in the collars always.  It is an easy transition.


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> Oooohhhh...I would love to see the sign language I love you!  My daughter is a sign language interpreter.



Here you go!  Don't mind the jump stitch between the thumb and crease.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  Don't mind the jump stitch between the thumb and crease.



That is just wonderful!  Do you have it in a PES format?


----------



## mom2rtk

MinnieVanMom said:


> I remember when you made that costume.  Didn't it take 6 yards of fabric?



Honestly, I couldn't tell you how much it took. It was a bunch (That's a technical term..... ). It probably took that much crushed velvet for the tunic. Probably a little more than that of each color for the cloak. I still thinking I'd like to make myself a Maleficent costume. I think we're going to have to consider DL for a future Halloween trip. The odds of weather cool enough to wear the really fun costumes in FL is just too iffy!


----------



## woodkins

VBAndrea said:


> I PM'd you



Got it...I'm heading out to the p.o. right now!
Thanks


----------



## Disneymom1218

froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  Don't mind the jump stitch between the thumb and crease.



IThis


----------



## aksunshine

SallyfromDE said:


> This wasn't SW weekend, we were just in the Studios and she wanted Princess Leia. I don't think I had the embroidery machine then either. Anyway, I used an old SW pattern and summerized it. Made a belt for her to hang her gun.


Thank you! I have NO idea what to make.


MinnieVanMom said:


> I just wanted your opinion and thoughts on DVC.  I own a contract and have thought of selling for the first time this year.
> 
> Now with the changes coming up for the resales, should I sell now or wait?  WWYD?


Sell it to me!  Haha!!! If only...


froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  Don't mind the jump stitch between the thumb and crease.



Love this!


Again...you are ALL too much for me to keep up with! LOL!

Teresa it is SO sweet that you made Arminda's friend outfits!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Just moving the pages along so it jumps before my trip.  I am so selfish!!!

I did list the DVC but because I don't need to sell and it is just a thought, I am asking more than most that the Timeshare store has for OKW because I don't really want it to sell.  If it does, I will be happy for the money and being able to take DS to new locations around the world.

ALERT:  I found a coupon on a public site for Joann's.  15% off including sale price items.  TEACHER2011.  I don't know if you have to work for a school but DH does and we already had this.  Again, I found it doing a general search for Joann coupons.


----------



## teresajoy

Froggy, I lost your uote last night. CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
And, you daughter is getting so big!!! She is so adorable!!! 



Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


These are so beautiful!!! I love the brown toille! What pattern is the second dress, I really love the draping at the neck! 



squirrel said:


> So far, I don't need it.  I couldn't believe that Fabricland finally had some.  It was so new it was still in a box, but was tagged with the price.
> 
> I haven't even started sewing for the next trip.  I'm so far behind.  I got a new kitten in December.  I haven't been able to start working on making the Vida pattern I was going to start in January.  I'll have to find a time when Pippi (the kitten) will sleep for a while, otherwise she will distroy the pattern before I finish.



OOH! A kitty!!! Do you have a picture you can share with us? I love kitties!



VBAndrea said:


> HILARIOUS!!!!  (the girls, not the dress!)  The dress is beautiful and I love the Drizella pose.  I also think Arminda's boots are a "lovely" compliment to her attire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Cinderella was really good there.  I had Lucifer appliqued on the back of dd's dress and Cinderealla first came out and told me dd's how her stepsisters raved about her dress and then told my dd that Lucifer was seen just yesterday chasing Mickey Mouse and how naughty of a cat he was and my dd kept talking about Lucifer chasing Mickey all week long.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice --love the rose!



Thank you, the girls were having fun! Shelby was SOOO excited!!! 
Your Cinderella sounds much better than any we've ever had!! Most just seem to want to move on to the next table as quickly as possible!! Hmm.. maybe it's us and not the Cinderella!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Awesome!  Could you explain to me how to do the peplums?  Is there a tutorial online?  You could PM me if you want.  Thanks!



I followed Carla's tutorial, but I was going to make it with one piece of fabric instead of two, so I had it stretched cross the back instead of gathererd in the middle. That's the way I usually do the Drizellas. But, for this one, I cut the peplum in half in the center back, then did a rolled edge to cover up the cut edges.  



mom2rtk said:


> Teresa......... I don't get over here all the time but caught these...........
> 
> Absolutely PRICELESS!



Thank you!!! Shelby is 13, and she really is great fun! 



mom2rtk said:


> I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.
> 
> I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.



You absolutely amaze me! 



WDWAtLast said:


> Just posted on the old Big Give board, but I am also posting here since I am not sure how much traffice it gets now.  I am not going to have the Rosetta bags finished in time for Taylor's Big Give.   My serger has died and gone to serger heaven after it ate quite a bit of my Jennifer P fabric   DH has said I can get a new Brother serger when income tax money comes in, but that won't be in time to finish. I have new fabric cut out and interfaced, and can send them as Welcome Home gifts, but they will not be ready before the trip.  I am soooo sorry!



I saw that you posted that this morning, I apologize that I didn't answer you right away! I think Wendy has now though. We are still checking the Gives on the old board everyday. 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  These pictures of the girls made my day.  What a hoot to see them having such fun.  Great dresses!



Thank you April!!



mom2rtk said:


> Honestly, I couldn't tell you how much it took. It was a bunch (That's a technical term..... ). It probably took that much crushed velvet for the tunic. Probably a little more than that of each color for the cloak. I still thinking I'd like to make myself a Maleficent costume. I think we're going to have to consider DL for a future Halloween trip. The odds of weather cool enough to wear the really fun costumes in FL is just too iffy!



I like your technical term!!! 


aksunshine said:


> Teresa it is SO sweet that you made Arminda's friend outfits!



I was thinking the same thing about April's DVC!!!!

And, thank you! I have always told Shelby that when she goes to Disney, I'll make her some outfits. I'm just so glad she is going! She has had a really rough year, so I'm happy she and her Mom will be having some fun at Disney!

(and, I've told her that I want to hear all about their vacation when she gets back, unless she doesn't have fun at Disney, then I don't want to hear it!  )



MinnieVanMom said:


> Just moving the pages along so it jumps before my trip.  I am so selfish!!!
> 
> I did list the DVC but because I don't need to sell and it is just a thought, I am asking more than most that the Timeshare store has for OKW because I don't really want it to sell.  If it does, I will be happy for the money and being able to take DS to new locations around the world.
> 
> ALERT:  I found a coupon on a public site for Joann's.  15% off including sale price items.  TEACHER2011.  I don't know if you have to work for a school but DH does and we already had this.  Again, I found it doing a general search for Joann coupons.




Just trying to help you move things along, although I really should be doing the dishes or cleaning. (so, if we get towards page 249, you guys just all wait for me to get back, ok?)

Thanks for the code April, I had wondered how you could get the teacher discount online.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Thanks for the code April, I had wondered how you could get the teacher discount online.



You can use the Homeschool discount online. You should have a code on your card.


The code listed is intended for Teachers.
"Official teacher reward discount. thru 8/31/11"


----------



## MinnieVanMom

livndisney said:


> You can use the Homeschool discount online. You should have a code on your card.
> The code listed is intended for Teachers.
> "Official teacher reward discount. thru 8/31/11"



I kinda thought so but wondered because I found it from a google search.  DH was given a card from the lady at Joann's.  It is cute when he gets all the coupons and I get nothing.


----------



## livndisney

MinnieVanMom said:


> I kinda thought so but wondered because I found it from a google search.  DH was given a card from the lady at Joann's.  It is cute when he gets all the coupons and I get nothing.



I did not have my card in front of me, I found the info I quoted with a Google search as well.


----------



## weluvdizne

Granna4679 said:


> What cute pictures Teresa....the girls are getting so grown up!  You did a great job on the dress.  I can't believe how much snow there is still.  We had 70 degrees here today after our record low temps (in the teens) last week at this time!  Crazy Houston weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...they get kuddos for taking her AND they took some pictures.  You can tell they really enjoyed having her with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...my girls and my DGDs had bows in their hair from DAY 1 and never knew any different.
> 
> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.



They are both so adorable!  That is a great idea to mark the fleece with the tape.  I think it's really neat that you have such a close relationship with the girls.  That's how my kids are with my parents, and I think everyone really benefits from it!


----------



## weluvdizne

froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Congrats!!!!  What a great accomplishment!  YEAH!  Glad to see you sewing again.  You always make such nice things.  And, your daughter is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## aboveH20

I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .

For Khelsey and her sisters






and for Mallory and her brother






Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.


----------



## mommy2mrb

love the I-spy bags!


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .
> 
> For Khelsey and her sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Mallory and her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.



The I Spy bags are great! What did you fill them with, it looks pretty!


----------



## miprender

Yeah...I can quote again.



SallyfromDE said:


>


DD would love it! 



jeniamt said:


> I thought this photo was kind of cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this one too... this is our HOME resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Love all the outfits. My mom never takes pictures either. It is a wonder I have any from my childhood and when she comes with us to Disney it drives her crazy because I need to stop every ten minutes for photos.



Granna4679 said:


>


Love the pictures and I love seeing people outside with short sleeves on again. 



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


What a cutie pie.  And CONGRATS on your dissertation. That is huge accomplishment.



Charmaine said:


> Thanks for letting me share!


So nice... like everyone posted I really love the colors.



mom2rtk said:


> I


That is just awesome, did people come up to you and ask for your picture. I would have thought you worked for Disney.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did list the DVC but because I don't need to sell and it is just a thought, I am asking more than most that the Timeshare store has for OKW because I don't really want it to sell.  If it does, I will be happy for the money and being able to take DS to new locations around the world.
> 
> ALERT:  I found a coupon on a public site for Joann's.  15% off including sale price items.  TEACHER2011.  I don't know if you have to work for a school but DH does and we already had this.  Again, I found it doing a general search for Joann coupons.



Thanks for the coupon code DH is a teacher so I will have to go check it out.
And sending pixie that your DVC sells. We almost bought through resale but Disney had a great offer where we only needed to by 100pts.


----------



## jeniamt

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The outfits are great!





aboveH20 said:


> to your mom and daughter.  It really was soooo cool to meet someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that was us meeting.
> 
> 
> Your handiwork is impressive.  I recognize your mother! (she and I have similar hairstyles and color!) and the patchwork twirl I got to see in person.





weluvdizne said:


> Thanks for showing these pictures.  It looks like they had a great time.  You did a nice job on all her outfits.  What a cutie!





PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. At least it looks like she had a good time even though the pictures of her in the outfits didn't turn out!





Granna4679 said:


> Hey...they get kuddos for taking her AND they took some pictures.  You can tell they really enjoyed having her with them.





teresajoy said:


> I love that picture of her looking out!  They must have been having too much fun to get more pictures!





VBAndrea said:


> I love everything!  I think I used the same Jasmine pic for my dd -- I did hers on a Portrait Pesant with an apron b/c I already made too many Vidas. I even have that same black fabric on my dd's dress.





tricia said:


> The outfits are great.  I would have the opposite problem with my Dad, he would come home with like 2000 pics and he would have stopped everyone he saw to say "Look at this, my daughter made it!"  He is still in awe that I sew, cause I was always such a tomboy (still am)




Thanks everyone for the kind comments!  I told my mom I was giving her a hard time on the boards about the pictures and she told me that the photopass photos are much better.  Can't wait to see them.  It was just so hard not to be there with DD4 for her first "REAL" trip to DW, I wanted to be able to relive every second of the trip with photos.  They took my 2 oldest kiddos on the DCL a few years ago and they came back with literally thousands of photos.  Part of the problem is, I don't think she loves her new camera.  The important thing is, they all had a great time!!!


----------



## jeniamt

miprender said:


> Love all the outfits. My mom never takes pictures either. It is a wonder I have any from my childhood and when she comes with us to Disney it drives her crazy because I need to stop every ten minutes for photos.




Too funny!  I am an insane photographer with my kids as well.  Half the time, they have grumpy faces b/c they are so sick of me making them stop to take pictures.


----------



## jeniamt

aboveH20 said:


> I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .
> 
> For Khelsey and her sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Mallory and her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.



These are great!  I love the toiletry bag... did I ask you about the pattern b/f?  I NEEEEED that pattern!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> You can use the Homeschool discount online. You should have a code on your card.
> 
> 
> The code listed is intended for Teachers.
> "Official teacher reward discount. thru 8/31/11"



How can you get a card? My cousin homeschools - could she get one? I once emailed Joann's to see if an OT could get a teacher discount - I use crafts to teach the children fine motor skills - and use my own moolah so a discount would be awesome - but, I never got a response from them!

Froggy - I have to have that sign language applique!!!!! You know I work at a children's hospital, right??????? the kids would LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> How can you get a card? My cousin homeschools - could she get one? I once emailed Joann's to see if an OT could get a teacher discount - I use crafts to teach the children fine motor skills - and use my own moolah so a discount would be awesome - but, I never got a response from them!
> 
> Froggy - I have to have that sign language applique!!!!! You know I work at a children's hospital, right??????? the kids would LOVE IT!!!!!!!!



Just for you 

http://www.joann.com/joann/common/content_custservice.jsp?catName=teacherRewards


You can ask at your local store to see if you can get the discount Wendy.


----------



## thebeesknees

billwendy said:


> How can you get a card? My cousin homeschools - could she get one? I once emailed Joann's to see if an OT could get a teacher discount - I use crafts to teach the children fine motor skills - and use my own moolah so a discount would be awesome - but, I never got a response from them!



Wendy, I think it may depend on the Joann's location. The one closest to me wouldn't give it to me when I was homeschooling without showing some sort of teacher ID, which, as a homeschooler, I obviously didn't have. I tried at another one a bit further away, and all they wanted was a copy of my notice of intent that I filed with the state so I could "prove" I was really teaching. Can't hurt to go in in person and ask.


----------



## clhemsath

thebeesknees said:


> Wendy, I think it may depend on the Joann's location. The one closest to me wouldn't give it to me when I was homeschooling without showing some sort of teacher ID, which, as a homeschooler, I obviously didn't have. I tried at another one a bit further away, and all they wanted was a copy of my notice of intent that I filed with the state so I could "prove" I was really teaching. Can't hurt to go in in person and ask.



Wendy I would go in and ask!  I have a Joann's that is close to me where everyone that works there is CRANKY  I know some of the ladies that work there outside of the store and when I see them at the store, they won't even say hi!  What is up with that??  I go to one that is twice as far to go visit the nice people!

B wants me to let her design a Mardi Gras dress for her this year.  Does anyone know where I can get some Mardi Gras fabric?


----------



## clhemsath

teresajoy said:


> These girls crack me up.



They are cracking me up too, I hope Shelby has a great time.



Colleen27 said:


> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.



I actually pulled my DH in here and said if he EVER sees this fabric, he better buy it all!  But seriously, all very cute outfits.  Have fun



Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.



Great outdoor pictures, but I wanted to say thank you for the idea about the tape idea.  We have made scarves in the past for a local charity and that would really help.



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!



Another awesome outfit, your daughter is gorgeous.  And congratulations on your phd.  You must be so proud.


Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are really classy looking dresses.  Great job!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Just moving the pages along so it jumps before my trip.  I am so selfish!!!



I am doing what I can to help the train....



teresajoy said:


> Thank you, the girls were having fun! Shelby was SOOO excited!!! Your Cinderella sounds much better than any we've ever had!! Most just seem to want to move on to the next table as quickly as possible!! Hmm.. maybe it's us and not the Cinderella!!!



I think she might be afraid of the stepsisters!  When we went last year, our Cinderella wasn't very excited, but she did ask both my girls if they knew how to hold their dresses like her sisters. (this isn't that picture, but I still love this one)


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Just for you
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/common/content_custservice.jsp?catName=teacherRewards
> 
> 
> You can ask at your local store to see if you can get the discount Wendy.



THanks C - I emailed my cousin the link! And I also noticed that they have a corporate giving program, so Im going to try to apply for Camp Promise!! We had our first Camp Promise fund raiser on Valentines day - we had a special dinner at church and raised over 2800 dollars for the short term missions trips we are doing at our chuch this year!


----------



## PurpleEars

Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on finishing the dresses. Beautiful colours and I like the rose!



squirrel said:


> So far, I don't need it.  I couldn't believe that Fabricland finally had some.  It was so new it was still in a box, but was tagged with the price.
> 
> I haven't even started sewing for the next trip.  I'm so far behind.  I got a new kitten in December.  I haven't been able to start working on making the Vida pattern I was going to start in January.  I'll have to find a time when Pippi (the kitten) will sleep for a while, otherwise she will distroy the pattern before I finish.



If you need it just let me know. As an aside, I bought 100% cotton fabric with large Minnie dots (like 1.5" diameter dots) last September from Fabricland - the dot size would be much closer to what's on Minnie's dress at the park. I think it was either $10/metre or $12/metre and I got them at 50% off as it was around the back to school time.

Oh and I would like to see pictures of the new kitty too.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw this on the Big Give but wanted to comment here as well how nice it looks.  And the rosetta bag Shelby got matches!  Did you send the pillow cover too?  I have a pillow and made a couple of covers for it.  And I'm worried about the first two bibs I made too -- they are a little hard to tie due to the thickness.  I'm making a third one now with modifications.  I can't wait to actually see Khelsey's real bibs in person to see what I'm doing wrong.



Awww thanks. Yes I sent the pillow cover too but it wasn't as exciting as these. I ended up putting velcro at the corners of the bib. I am curious to see how her "normal" bibs are put together!



mom2rtk said:


> I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.
> 
> I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.



Wow! This is AMAZING!



froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  Don't mind the jump stitch between the thumb and crease.



Beautiful!!



aboveH20 said:


> I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .
> 
> For Khelsey and her sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Mallory and her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.



Good job on the I-spy bags, the feeling cube, and the tolietery bag (I know I commented on the cube previously but I think it deserves to be mentioned again). Thank you so much for what you do for the Gives! I know they are very much appreciated!


----------



## PurpleEars

Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:






Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?


----------



## haleyknits

I have so much to comment on, but my mini is a beast to post from, so I'll just share a funny from my 3.5 year old daughter while bagging leaves.

Me: Bridget, do you want me to make your Cinderella costume later?
Bridget: Sure, if you want to take the easy way.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks to everyone on the comments on the fleece blanket my DGD made and the outdoor pictures.  Mia (the one that made the blanket) is 6 and she made the swim team today!  She is so excited.  They had first told her mom and dad that she couldn't try out until she was 7 but after watching her, they decided to let her try out and SHE MADE IT!  We are so proud of her.



clhemsath said:


> Great outdoor pictures, but I wanted to say thank you for the idea about the tape idea.  We have made scarves in the past for a local charity and that would really help.
> 
> 
> I think she might be afraid of the stepsisters!  When we went last year, our Cinderella wasn't very excited, but she did ask both my girls if they knew how to hold their dresses like her sisters. (this isn't that picture, but I still love this one)



This is such a great picture!  

I had heard someone else talk about using tape.  It worked perfectly.  And since it is that blue painter tape, I used it over and over all the way around.  



billwendy said:


> THanks C - I emailed my cousin the link! And I also noticed that they have a corporate giving program, so Im going to try to apply for Camp Promise!! We had our first Camp Promise fund raiser on Valentines day - we had a special dinner at church and raised over 2800 dollars for the short term missions trips we are doing at our chuch this year!



Whoo hoo Wendy!  That is great about the fundraiser.  My husband does missions trips to other countries every year and has to raise his own money each time.  I know how hard that is.



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?



Very very cute!  Love that striped fabric.



Trying to help move us along too!


----------



## weluvdizne

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks to everyone on the comments on the fleece blanket my DGD made and the outdoor pictures.  Mia (the one that made the blanket) is 6 and she made the swim team today!  She is so excited.  They had first told her mom and dad that she couldn't try out until she was 7 but after watching her, they decided to let her try out and SHE MADE IT!  We are so proud of her.



Congrats to Mia!  You all should be VERY proud of her!!!


----------



## squirrel

teresajoy said:


> OOH! A kitty!!! Do you have a picture you can share with us? I love kitties!



Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.










She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> If you need it just let me know. As an aside, I bought 100% cotton fabric with large Minnie dots (like 1.5" diameter dots) last September from Fabricland - the dot size would be much closer to what's on Minnie's dress at the park. I think it was either $10/metre or $12/metre and I got them at 50% off as it was around the back to school time.
> 
> Oh and I would like to see pictures of the new kitty too.



Different Fabricland stores must order different fabric, I know they never had it at my store.  I picked up a bunch of Disney fabrics on my way home from my last trip at a Walmart in the USA.  Even now that Fabricland sells Disney print fabric even at 50% off it's more than Walmart in the USA.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> How can you get a card? My cousin homeschools - could she get one? I once emailed Joann's to see if an OT could get a teacher discount - I use crafts to teach the children fine motor skills - and use my own moolah so a discount would be awesome - but, I never got a response from them!
> 
> Froggy - I have to have that sign language applique!!!!! You know I work at a children's hospital, right??????? the kids would LOVE IT!!!!!!!!



I have a card for homeschooling, thanks to C sending me the info! I just showed a membership card I have for one of the homeschooling gropus I belong to. 




clhemsath said:


> They are cracking me up too, I hope Shelby has a great time.
> 
> 
> I think she might be afraid of the stepsisters!  When we went last year, our Cinderella wasn't very excited, but she did ask both my girls if they knew how to hold their dresses like her sisters. (this isn't that picture, but I still love this one)



Shelby leaves in the morning. She came down this afternoon to tell us good-bye and to give me a hug. 

Hmmm, I think you are on to something with Cinderella!!! 
That is wonderful picture!!! Your girls are so cute, and the dresses are great!

Is this right outside the restaurant? Where is Mary Poppins?


PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?



This is so cute! Thank you! 



haleyknits said:


> I have so much to comment on, but my mini is a beast to post from, so I'll just share a funny from my 3.5 year old daughter while bagging leaves.
> 
> Me: Bridget, do you want me to make your Cinderella costume later?
> Bridget: Sure, if you want to take the easy way.



That is so funny and adorable!!! 


squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.



She is so pretty!!! How cute that she hides in the stroller!!!
I would spell it Pippi, (but, I'm pronouncing it like Pippi Longstocking, is that how you are?)



Good night all, I'm going to bed!


----------



## kelly1218

PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?



I absolutely LOVE this fabric!!


I am so jealous. I really want to get making something......but my daughters bead bracelet fundraiser is taking over our free time.  

I had  strings of beads all over my living room this weekend.  I thought DH was going to strangle me with one of them.  


I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far 






And this was part of my living room this weekend


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> Awww thanks. Yes I sent the pillow cover too but it wasn't as exciting as these. I ended up putting velcro at the corners of the bib. I am curious to see how her "normal" bibs are put together!



Thanks for letting me know.  I had some great blue background fabric and was going to applique a dolphin on it to coordinate with the Seaworld outfits and then remembered you already did a pillow cover with fish (which should look nice with the trim fabric on those cute Seaworld outfits) so I held off before hearing from you.  I really feel like I should make one more pillow cover though.  Will have to look back through the outfits Khelsey is getting and see if I can come up with something.  Otherwise I just have to gift bag all the presents and decorate the bags and I am done!  I did a lot since I'm able to deliver in person instead of mailing -- saves a bundle!  I don't know how you manage from Canada all the time.




PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?


I saw that on the Big Give and it's great.  I meant to ask you to measure it so I could see if the bodice I made is a similar size.  I had to upsize the pattern and I'm so worried it might gap under the arms.  I think your fabric choices were awesome!



squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.



What a fluff ball!  I agree that if it's pronounced like Pippi Longstocking two p's are the way to go.  Otherwise it might be said with a long I like 3.14 (which is spelled pi but pronounced "pie").

We are so lucky as we have a screened in porch for our cats.  I even keep a litter box out there as one cat practically lives out there all summer!




kelly1218 said:


> I am so jealous. I really want to get making something......but my daughters bead bracelet fundraiser is taking over our free time.
> 
> I had  strings of beads all over my living room this weekend.  I thought DH was going to strangle me with one of them.
> 
> 
> I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was part of my living room this weekend



Her bracelets are great!  What is the fundraiser for?


----------



## kelly1218

squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.


 We used to have a cat that looked similar to her!!!  I LOVE the fur...so soft and pretty 



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I had some great blue background fabric and was going to applique a dolphin on it to coordinate with the Seaworld outfits and then remembered you already did a pillow cover with fish (which should look nice with the trim fabric on those cute Seaworld outfits) so I held off before hearing from you.  I really feel like I should make one more pillow cover though.  Will have to look back through the outfits Khelsey is getting and see if I can come up with something.  Otherwise I just have to gift bag all the presents and decorate the bags and I am done!  I did a lot since I'm able to deliver in person instead of mailing -- saves a bundle!  I don't know how you manage from Canada all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on the Big Give and it's great.  I meant to ask you to measure it so I could see if the bodice I made is a similar size.  I had to upsize the pattern and I'm so worried it might gap under the arms.  I think your fabric choices were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fluff ball!  I agree that if it's pronounced like Pippi Longstocking two p's are the way to go.  Otherwise it might be said with a long I like 3.14 (which is spelled pi but pronounced "pie").
> 
> We are so lucky as we have a screened in porch for our cats.  I even keep a litter box out there as one cat practically lives out there all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her bracelets are great!  *What is the fundraiser for*?


She wants to walk the 60mile 3 Day breast cancer walk with me when she turns 16.  So we will walk together in 2012...but we each need to raise the $2300 minimum...so I told her to come with a good fundraising idea now...this way she has time to get it going. 
She got the idea from a bracelet she bought herself in Epcot this past Christmas. 

She's great at marketing. LOL.  She sent a 'free' bracelet to my aunt who works retail.... and will brag and show everyone (and hopefully generate sales)

She also gave one of her friends a 'free' one...to wear to school (she goes to a different school...so she's hoping to generate interest in a few places) 


I did tell her....any cash donations she has I will make in 'my' name....and my company will double it up to $1000!!!  So she's determined to hit her mark before I do.


----------



## cogero

kelly1218 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this fabric!!
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. I really want to get making something......but my daughters bead bracelet fundraiser is taking over our free time.
> 
> I had  strings of beads all over my living room this weekend.  I thought DH was going to strangle me with one of them.
> 
> 
> I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was part of my living room this weekend



These are wonderful. Great job on the bracelets.

Have a great day everyone. I have a few gives to work on that are all due this week and are half done  So I want to get caught up.


----------



## DMGeurts

I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.  

Front:





Back:





Close-up of the headband and bodice:





Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :





Everything that has been posted lately is fabulous!  I am hoping that in the next few days, the other parts of my life will slow down a bit and I can spend a bit more time with you all.  

D~


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .
> 
> For Khelsey and her sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Mallory and her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.



I *so* want to learn how to make that toiletry kit! Any suggestions? What pattern do you use? I have admired these for a while!

Lynn


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the headband and bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything that has been posted lately is fabulous!  I am hoping that in the next few days, the other parts of my life will slow down a bit and I can spend a bit more time with you all.
> 
> D~



Oh the outfit is gorgeous. I love to hand embroider sometimes. but it makes my elbows act up.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

kelly1218 said:


>




Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!

I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.

I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.

Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!


----------



## kimmylaj

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



i havent been around much either, but i will definitely send up a prayer for your great aunt.


----------



## Granna4679

weluvdizne said:


> Congrats to Mia!  You all should be VERY proud of her!!!



Thank you!  We are proud of her.  She has worked hard at it.



squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.



What a pretty cat.  I would go with "PIPPI" too!  I like that spelling!



kelly1218 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this fabric!!
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. I really want to get making something......but my daughters bead bracelet fundraiser is taking over our free time.
> 
> I had  strings of beads all over my living room this weekend.  I thought DH was going to strangle me with one of them.
> 
> 
> I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was part of my living room this weekend



I love the bracelets!  They are so pretty.  What a great picture of the living room.    My DH would have stangled me for sure but I love that she was even creative as to how to keep them strung and separated while working on them.  Tell her good luck on the fundraiser.  What an entepreneur she is!



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the headband and bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything that has been posted lately is fabulous!  I am hoping that in the next few days, the other parts of my life will slow down a bit and I can spend a bit more time with you all.
> 
> D~



OMG...I love that dress.  I would love to make that in life size too!  What a cute idea.  I may have to CASE that but in little people size soon.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



So sorry to hear about your great-Aunt.  I will be praying for her.


----------



## aboveH20

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.



I'm on my way to church for the "quilts for kids" group so will return to comment on a few more things, but didn't want this request to go unnoticed.

Your great aunt, you, and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have done my part in helping the move. The question is, how well will I manage my first move?


The dress is lovely.  You are very kind to do the Give and the families really do appreciate the gifts.  Thanks for giving to others.  Just move with us when we go.



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks to everyone on the comments on the fleece blanket my DGD made and the outdoor pictures.  Mia (the one that made the blanket) is 6 and she made the swim team today!  She is so excited.  They had first told her mom and dad that she couldn't try out until she was 7 but after watching her, they decided to let her try out and SHE MADE IT!  We are so proud of her.
> 
> Trying to help move us along too!


WTG, Mia, swim team is the best.  Thanks for helping us move along.  I am trying hard to make it happen before we leave.  I don't know why?


kelly1218 said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/182473_10150103323141950_796601949_6219253_8308597_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And this was part of my living room this weekend


They are beautiful braclets and I can't believe your living room.  Our pets would have a field day and DH isn't one to see things.  You are a great mom and wife to have such wonderful family that gives to others.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!


I hope your DH is healing well and the drama comes to an end quickly.

Prayers for your Great Aunt that she has peace and gets better.  Travel safe on your visit.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Kim, prayers and pixie dust for your aunt, you and your DH!
love the bracelets your DD made, very cute!!


congrats to Mia for making swim team at the age of 6!!!

D- love the new AG outfit!


----------



## T-rox

i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
did i type enough to move this along?





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Everyone has been doing such great things!!!!! 
I tried an upcycle .. it is just pathetic lol. 
I should have not tried to get all cool with my first one I think.


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



Prayers for you, your great aunt and your family.


----------



## ellenbenny

Wow, TMTQ!!  So many cute and awesome things have been posted, and I just haven't kept up.  

Love the kitty, the trip pics, the newbies, the blanket, the swim team (yay Mia!), the dolly dress and so much more.  So sorry to whomever I left out.  I will try to do better at keeping up and commenting, I promise!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You did such a good job!  I love the shirts!  No one will see the hoop burn but you and I didn't see it at all.  I always use more stabilizer than I think I need and when I am using dense stitching I double it.  Super job and I am so happy that he is going to get better.

I am going to PM you in a moment with a small idea.  We are going to be there at the same time.


----------



## miprender

clhemsath said:


> I think she might be afraid of the stepsisters!  When we went last year, our Cinderella wasn't very excited, but she did ask both my girls if they knew how to hold their dresses like her sisters. (this isn't that picture, but I still love this one)



Great Picture. Where was this taken?



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


So cute. 



kelly1218 said:


> We used to have a cat that looked similar to her!!!  I LOVE the fur...so soft and pretty
> 
> 
> She wants to walk the 60mile 3 Day breast cancer walk with me when she turns 16.  So we will walk together in 2012...but we each need to raise the $2300 minimum...so I told her to come with a good fundraising idea now...this way she has time to get it going.
> She got the idea from a bracelet she bought herself in Epcot this past Christmas.
> 
> She's great at marketing. LOL.  She sent a 'free' bracelet to my aunt who works retail.... and will brag and show everyone (and hopefully generate sales)
> 
> She also gave one of her friends a 'free' one...to wear to school (she goes to a different school...so she's hoping to generate interest in a few places)
> 
> 
> I did tell her....any cash donations she has I will make in 'my' name....and my company will double it up to $1000!!!  So she's determined to hit her mark before I do.



What an amazing daughter that you have



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Love that dress. I too would love that dress as big girl size



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



Sending prayers



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You did a great job.


----------



## Piper

I need to ask for prayers. My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years said:
			
		

> Prayers for strength, comfort and healing on the way!


----------



## visitingapril09

OK ladies I am sure there are several of us at DW at the same time, should we arrange a Dole Whip Date!?


----------



## VBAndrea

kelly1218 said:


> She wants to walk the 60mile 3 Day breast cancer walk with me when she turns 16.  So we will walk together in 2012...but we each need to raise the $2300 minimum...so I told her to come with a good fundraising idea now...this way she has time to get it going.
> She got the idea from a bracelet she bought herself in Epcot this past Christmas.
> 
> She's great at marketing. LOL.  She sent a 'free' bracelet to my aunt who works retail.... and will brag and show everyone (and hopefully generate sales)
> 
> She also gave one of her friends a 'free' one...to wear to school (she goes to a different school...so she's hoping to generate interest in a few places)
> 
> 
> I did tell her....any cash donations she has I will make in 'my' name....and my company will double it up to $1000!!!  So she's determined to hit her mark before I do.


That is so awesome!  I'm very impressed.  I LOVE hearing stories like this.  It's so nice to know there are some wonderful teens who are so giving and bravo to you for raising such a sweet, determined young lady.

My dd is so interested in all the children I have been doing things for as a part of the Big Give. She is suddenly very interested in sewing and has helped me (with great guidance) with a couple of things.  I am hoping this summer to get her involved in a project making fabric books for visually impaired children (I am an optometrist).  Hopefully my dd will have the enthusiasm that your does.

Please keep us posted as to the success of your dd's fundraising.



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the headband and bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything that has been posted lately is fabulous!  I am hoping that in the next few days, the other parts of my life will slow down a bit and I can spend a bit more time with you all.
> 
> D~


Adorable as always!  I would love to learn to learn to hand embroider.  I think yours looks great!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



Your Great Aunt will certainly be in my thoughts.  20 years is a very long time to be cancer free.  I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be for her to have to relive having cnacer again.  

Well wishes for your dh on his recovery from surgery (hope it was nothing too serious and that he is doing well).

And I dread the preteen years -- my dd is 7 and I think she may already be a preteen 



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a very sweet cousin you are!  Sending them to Disney is above and beyond!  I love that Ian adores his shirts.  I think knowing he wants to wear them everyday tells you that you did a perfect job!


----------



## NiniMorris

This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?

Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.

The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school. 

We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.

So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...

I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....

Nini


----------



## cogero

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!




Sending Many prayers your way for your great aunt.



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh these are just awesome. I have been wetting my shirts and ironing to get rid of the hoop burn.



NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini



Oh many prayers for you. My dd will be 10 this year. We had a horrible year in the 3rd grade. She came home crying every day. We decided to put her in a lottery for a special school in our district and she was chosen. This year has been a dream and the bonus I found out is she can stay there until 8th grade.


----------



## T-rox

minnie van mom i pm'd u back but i dont know if it went thru? u are amazing!


----------



## clhemsath

miprender said:


> Great Picture. Where was this taken?





teresajoy said:


> Hmmm, I think you are on to something with Cinderella!!!
> That is wonderful picture!!! Your girls are so cute, and the dresses are great!
> 
> Is this right outside the restaurant? Where is Mary Poppins?



Thanks!  They took us outside 1900 Park Fare for us to get the picture all together.  It was during the Cinderella's Happily Ever After dinner.  We valet parked that night because it was raining when we got there.  Even the valets were whispering as the girls past "The stepsisters are here, be careful!"  Is Mary Poppins supposed to be there?



squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.


Cute Pippi ( I like that spelling too!) My cat tries to get outside pretty often.  After about 10 seconds of being out there, she figures out life is better inside!



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The dress and hand work looks awesome!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!





NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini



Prayers and pixie dust to you both!


----------



## NaeNae

I'll do my part to help move the thread along.

I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!


----------



## NiniMorris

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



I'm sorry....but three dancing bananas is NOT enough for this!





Nini


----------



## cogero

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



That is just great. Congrats.


----------



## weluvdizne

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



YEAH!!!  That is so incredibly awesome!  So very happy for you.  


NINI:  Hoping that your DH understands that this is what you need to do now for your daughter.  Just remind him that mom always knows best and that his wife is always right.   Good luck, hope he sees that this would be best for her.


----------



## Kronk's girl

Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?  

I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).  

Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini


Well, Dad on her side or not, you can not let her go to school there.  We sent our kids to private school and it's worth every penny (and we have the BEST elementary school in our city in our district and I still won't let them go there).  Look into as many private options as you can.  Collegiate prep schools are the expensive ones.  We go to Montessori and it's half the price of the collegiate prep schools and we've had more than fabulous teachers.



NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



Let the party continue with this great news.  NaeNae I am so happy for you.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini


Nini, 
I am so sorry that you have to deal with poor schools.  It sounds hateful but you are doing the right thing to homeschool given the situation.  Only you know your financial picture and you must do what is right for your family.  We can pray and God listens but I find the answer isn't always on my time but on Thy.  Homeschooling is fun, it is quick, we use to be done in a few hours and DS still asks to be homeschool.  I am sure your daughter will learn so much with you as her teacher and more of the good things life has to offer.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Kronk's girl said:


> Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?
> 
> I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).
> 
> Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!


Which one?  I have a Brother Innovis 4000D for embroidery and it is a sewing machine also.  I sew on a Singer and I have a Simplicity serger.  

I hope you get the machine you want and my only suggestion is to buy the machine with the biggest hoop you can afford.  I upgraded with in 30 days of my first embroidery machine purchase.  It was an expensive mistake!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-rox said:


> minnie van mom i pm'd u back but i dont know if it went thru? u are amazing!



I got it but had to go out and plow both our place and our rental property.

I am just glad to know he is fighting and will get better! Glad to do what I can for this incredible little boy.


----------



## Piper

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there. I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist. As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!


 
Good for you!  I hated tamoxifen--I'm so glad you don't have to take it any longer!


----------



## VBAndrea

My dh just bought me a sewing table/cart for Valentine's Day!!!!  He has no clue he bought it for me (yet) but seeing as I didn't get a Valentine's gift I just figured I'd pick out my own gift (sort of like the camera and cutting mat I had to buy myself at Christmas).  Now I won't have to sew standing up anymore, but I think I'm going to have to have dh buy me an ironing board that hangs over the door too as my sewing table will need to go where the ironing board is.  And boy is my laundry room going to be crowded now!


----------



## VBAndrea

April, don't worry, the thread WILL move before you leave!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hee hee, everyone is helping out so much.  Thanks Friends


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am going out to the mail box now as it said my fabric should have been here yesterday.  If it is here then I can sew yet another frankenpattern bowling shirt for DB and have it ready for our trip.

I am also going to work on a little surprise shirt for that warrior ***.  He is such a fighter!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



  That's WONDERFUL!!  Best news I've heard all week!!  

So many fantastic projects too...I was too far behind to quote them all.  I still need to get to the new Big Give board too.  I've been doing early spring cleaning because we want to list our house on the market soon.  If anyone knows how to keep a "show house" with three children under the age of 6 yrs, please let me know.  I'm happy to try anything short of duct taping my children to chairs.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

aksunshine said:


> Hey ladies!! Anyone ever make a star wars outfit for a girl? Looking for inspiration for a friend taking 6yo dd to sw weekends.
> 
> So much cuteness going on! Love that owl fabric!!



Here is the one I made Juliet


----------



## JAM3

I have a new embroidery machine and have been looking to download a couple of images that I do not have. I know some designs are better than others. I hate to spend the money to buy it and the shirt to put it on not to like it. Does anyone have any good recommendations that you have used. Right now I am specifically looking for Disney, but I know late I will want others so any suggestions would be appreciated!   Thank you!


----------



## Granna4679

JAM3 said:


> I have a new embroidery machine and have been looking to download a couple of images that I do not have. I know some designs are better than others. I hate to spend the money to buy it and the shirt to put it on not to like it. Does anyone have any good recommendations that you have used. Right now I am specifically looking for Disney, but I know late I will want others so any suggestions would be appreciated!   Thank you!



The very best is Heathersue on Etsy.  I think everyone on this board will agree.


----------



## saraheeyore

I was wondering if you usually call them spots as opposed to polka dots in the UK? I always find it interesting to hear what other English speaking countries call things (or even different parts of the United States!) 


yeah i think most people in the UK would call them spots. polka dots to me are the little chocolate polka dots you use to bake but that may just be me


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> The very best is Heathersue on Etsy.  I think everyone on this board will agree.



 I totally agree!



saraheeyore said:


> I was wondering if you usually call them spots as opposed to polka dots in the UK? I always find it interesting to hear what other English speaking countries call things (or even different parts of the United States!)
> 
> 
> yeah i think most people in the UK would call them spots. polka dots to me are the little chocolate polka dots you use to bake but that may just be me



I think those chocolate dots would be called chips here, as in chocolate chips?  I love the different uses of the "same" language!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here is the one I made Juliet



I remember that and love it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> The very best is Heathersue on Etsy.  I think everyone on this board will agree.



Without a doubt.


----------



## babynala

OK, I am really far behind but wanted to comment on what I have seen so far


Colleen27 said:


> We're leaving in just over two weeks and this is the first trip where I'm making customs for every day! I'm cheating a bit and bringing two sets I made my girls for our last trip, but this is what I've got so far:
> 
> First, the reruns - from last trip, Simply Sweets for one of our Epcot/Flower & Garden days, the smaller one sporting a new ruffle for some needed extra length.
> 
> Also a rerun, Simply Sweets for our travel day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still to make, tees to match the floral twirls, a Boo tee to go with the Monsters skirt, a Hollywood tee for a "bling" outfit my older DD requested, older DD's stripwork jumper, and Princess dresses for our Magic Kingdom day.


so many cute things.  I really love the mickey dresses with the blue bodice.  



tricia said:


> Thanks for asking.  He went back to work this morning.  It has been 3 weeks since his surgery (16 days since the second one).  He has all his staples out and seems to be healing quite nicely.  Still having a little pain associated with the surgery, but he does have wires running down the side of his head just under the skin, and a battery pack in his chest, so I think the tissue around those are still in the healing process.
> 
> As for his phantom and nerve pain that the surgery was done to help.  It does seem to be helping already, even though the battery pack is not even on yet.  There is a certain amount of 'insertion effect' just from having the wires touch the proper spot on his brain, and he is having relief just from that.
> 
> Life is back to normal.... well at our house that means crazy busy with hockey and basketball, and we are going on a little trip this weekend to visit and ski with friends. (No, the man that had brain surgery does not plan to ski just yet, he will pass this time)






saraheeyore said:


> minnie dots for our trip. i still need a minnie iron on thingy if anyone sells that with cheapish postage to the uk pm me
> 
> i've fallen in love with the simply sweet pattern


I can see why you have fallen in love with the simply sweet - all of your dresses are so cute.  



aboveH20 said:


> So there I was at Disney World . . . at the Magic Kingdom. . . on the second floor of the Columiba Harbor House. . .in the bathroom. . . and there's a cute little girl wearing a patchwork twirl.  I asked if her mommy made the skirt and the grandmother answered, *'yes and six other outfits as well'*.  We exchanged dis names -- it was jeniamt's daughter.
> What are the odds???



That is so funny.  We were keeping up with your "meet" as "Jeniamt" relayed the story from the meet up in the secret bathroom.



billwendy said:


> Soooo, this weekend we drove from Philly to Cedarville, OH to surprise my neice for her 19th Birthday. She is a freshman at Cedarville university, and I had this idea that we should go and see her. Her parents agreed, we rented a big SUV and packed it with the 8 of us plus Zoey and started drivin!!! The only bad thing was that poor Tim had had the flu all week and really wasnt himself - on the mend, but definately not Tim - it was so sad to see him like that!! Anyways - Bekah was SHOCKED and we had a great time!!
> All of us by the Cedarville Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ways - it was so much fun and such a secret!! I love my Bekah


What an awesome birthday present.  You have such a great family.  Love the look of surprise on her face!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I posted earlier the Valentine's Day shirt I made for my DD6. here is the full outfit I made for my DD8:
> and here are both Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


They look so happy.  Great job on the valentine's outfits.  



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I forgot I have a sewing project to share now that the Big Give package has arrived. This is what I made for Khelsey - a Patricia tunic with Eeyore trim/ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Now I am off to sew other things for the current Gives!


I'm sure she will love the tunic and matching big.



cogero said:


> I will upload the pictures of the kiddos tomorrow. Since I am sure I will have a few minutes. I have to take DS to the ped since I am sure he has a double ear infection. Happy that my ped called in a prescription this afternoon so I have him started on that.
> 
> This poor kid of mine can not catch a break. Thankfully the girl is healthy and DH is on the mend.


Hope everyone is feeling much better soon.  



haleyknits said:


> Sorry! I usually copy my photos from facebook, but they changed the photo format and it is messing me up. Here is a bigger pic
> 
> Sleeping Beauty with a scratched nose


Thanks for the bigger pictutures.  The sleeping beuty looks really nice with the sparkly skirt.  I really like the fabric you used in the b-day dress.



cogero said:


> okay here are my kiddos from yesterday. I was so happy to get one of DS somewhat looking at the camera


Cute!




teresajoy said:


> This is what I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Arminda's friend, Shelby. She is going to Disney World for the first time this week!!! She asked me to make her a Minnie Dot dress (which I don't have a picture of!) and a Drizella dress.  She is practicing her Drizella pose in this picture. Love that girl!
> 
> and, just because they are silly, here are pictures I took of Shelby with Arminda and Lydia


Love the dress you made for Shelby.  Those girls must keep you in stitches.  



SallyfromDE said:


> This wasn't SW weekend, we were just in the Studios and she wanted Princess Leia. I don't think I had the embroidery machine then either. Anyway, I used an old SW pattern and summerized it. Made a belt for her to hang her gun.


Leia looks ready to fight some Storm Troopers.  



jeniamt said:


> Just downloaded my parent's pics.  Here are a couple of the outfits (some you 'ol timers may have seen some before)  Be prepared for photo overload:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are great grandparents but not the best photographers!  They missed taking pics of a bunch of outfits!  And the small pictures are b/c they apparently don't know what the zoom button on their camera is.  I tried to crop the photos but it didn't make the picture any bigger.
> 
> This is the best they did for this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot imagine the strict instructions I gave them about taking pictures of her in the outfits but what can you do!?!  They did take her to Disney World after all, geesh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Looks like a fun time was had by all.  I guess they were too busy spoiling your daughter to take pictures.  



Granna4679 said:


> I had my DGD6 over this weekend and I taught her to make the fleece blankets (we are sending them to the Big Give for Haiti).  She completed one of them and she was soooo proud.  She did most of the cutting and tying herself.  I used blue tape to mark off where she needed to cut.  It worked like a charm and she had the hang of it in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because I had them this weekend (one on Saturday and one on Sunday) and it was super beautiful weather.  I took them to the park and took lots of pictures.  I had to share a couple of my favorites.


How sweet of her to make the blanket.  She looks so proud of her hard work.  I love the pictures of the girls at the park.  What cuties 



froggy33 said:


> I finally finished my dissertation - all 185 pages!!!  I'll have my PhD in just over a week!
> 
> And now I can finally get some sewing done (it's been a few late nights recently)!  This is what I made my daughter for Valentine's. It's a ModKid pattern.  Went together pretty easily!  It was great to get back into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was VERY posey!!
> Thanks for looking!


Congratulations on getting your dissertation done!  
Your DD is getting so big.  The Valentine's dress came out so nice.  I love the stamps



teresajoy said:


> It is my FAVORITE meal! The food is great and the characters are superb!! Well the steps are great, usually Cinderella is a bit of a dud!


I'm guessing Cinderella was a little upset because her "step-sisters" were getting so much attention.  



Charmaine said:


> Playing with a new pattern...and finished a dress I started over a year ago...still need to do the buttons!! (Easter Stripwork Jumper).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


These are so pretty.  



mom2rtk said:


> I made myself an Evil Queen costume a couple years ago. I will warn you that no matter WHEN you do the Halloween party, it CAN be really hot. And no matter how you do it, this is a hot costume. I had mine on only briefly, long enough for pictures with the dwarfs.
> 
> I used several patterns, one for the cloak, one for the tunic, and another for the skull cap.


I don't remember seeing this picture before.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## saraheeyore

teresajoy said:


> Everything is adorable!! I love the first one with the added ruffle!!!
> I was going to ask where you got that cool Mickey fabric too! I love it!
> 
> 
> GREAT deal on the Monsters fabric!!!! Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear things are going ok. I hope your husband has continued pain relief. I think a little trip is just what you need! And, I'm glad to hear your husband will not be skiing!
> 
> 
> We moved the board, you will need to sign up for a new account and get approved. We are approving people pretty quickly, so you shouldn't have to wait long.
> 
> 
> I love the dresses!!! And, your daughter is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you usually call them spots as opposed to polka dots in the UK? I always find it interesting to hear what other English speaking countries call things (or even different parts of the United States!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool that you saw her!!
> 
> 
> You guys are so sweet!!! I just love how close you all are!
> 
> And, everytime I see that picture of Bekah, I think it's my niece for a second!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks! I love her too! I made the dress a few years ago.





squirrel said:


> I finally found some of this Minnie Dot Fabric, but it costs $18.00 a metre!  This is the first time I have seen it.



the minnie spot fabric is the only fabric i can ever get cheap. it was £2 a metre. I've ordered most my fabric from America just costs me loads for postage


----------



## saraheeyore

thanks all for the nice comments. Going to attempt shorts next fot my little boy. I'm not really sue what to make for my little boy he will be 20 months when we go to disney. I know he's not bothered but feel a bit mean not doing anything for him when my daughter has lots of outfits. any ideas appreciated. he won't wear anything too fancy as he hates me putting anything on him including his coat and shoes


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...I have to leave work now and I have an hour + drive home...don't leave me behind.


----------



## kelly1218

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!


I am so sorry to hear about your great Aunt.  Definitely sending prayers her way.  

I miss the preteen drama...the teen drama is worse. 

I PM'd you back 



MinnieVanMom said:


> The dress is lovely.  You are very kind to do the Give and the families really do appreciate the gifts.  Thanks for giving to others.  Just move with us when we go.
> 
> 
> WTG, Mia, swim team is the best.  Thanks for helping us move along.  I am trying hard to make it happen before we leave.  I don't know why?
> 
> They are beautiful braclets and I can't believe your living room.  *Our pets would have a field day* and DH isn't one to see things.  You are a great mom and wife to have such wonderful family that gives to others.
> 
> 
> I hope your DH is healing well and the drama comes to an end quickly.
> 
> Prayers for your Great Aunt that she has peace and gets better.  Travel safe on your visit.


Amazingly...our 4 cats just sat and watched.... they haven't been tempted to touch yet...and I stress yet. 



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I really can't see the hoop burn..... I had to stare quite a bit to figure out what you were talking about. They look great!!!!


miprender said:


> Great Picture. Where was this taken?
> 
> 
> So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> *What an amazing daughter that you have*
> 
> 
> Love that dress. I too would love that dress as big girl size
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job.


Thank you.  She was so upset last year when she found out that she would have to wait 2 years to walk. She did do quite a few training walks with me. She wanted to start to get prepared. 


VBAndrea said:


> That is so awesome!  I'm very impressed.  I LOVE hearing stories like this.  It's so nice to know there are some wonderful teens who are so giving and bravo to you for raising such a sweet, determined young lady.
> 
> My dd is so interested in all the children I have been doing things for as a part of the Big Give. She is suddenly very interested in sewing and has helped me (with great guidance) with a couple of things.  I am hoping this summer to get her involved in a project making fabric books for visually impaired children (I am an optometrist).  Hopefully my dd will have the enthusiasm that your does.
> *
> Please keep us posted as to the success of your dd's fundraising.*
> 
> 
> Adorable as always!  I would love to learn to learn to hand embroider.  I think yours looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Great Aunt will certainly be in my thoughts.  20 years is a very long time to be cancer free.  I can't even begin to imagine how difficult it must be for her to have to relive having cnacer again.
> 
> Well wishes for your dh on his recovery from surgery (hope it was nothing too serious and that he is doing well).
> 
> And I dread the preteen years -- my dd is 7 and I think she may already be a preteen
> 
> 
> 
> What a very sweet cousin you are!  Sending them to Disney is above and beyond!  I love that Ian adores his shirts.  I think knowing he wants to wear them everyday tells you that you did a perfect job!


Thank you...I'll definitely keep everyone updated...even though I don't post much...I do lurk here so much that I feel like ya'll are already family. 
I have a friend (who is a breast cancer survivor) who wants to help sell. And my sisters friend just contact us about selling some of the bracelets at her job. I told DD14 she better get busy!!!



NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini


oh..... I really hope your DH sees that you are doing the very best for  your daughter.  Our school district was quite often on the police blog for years.  Now that they actually have a police substation INSIDE the high school it has gotten so much better. almost like a different school than it was 5-6 years ago.   I'm still nervous about DD going next year. But your school sounds so much worse. 
No child should have to be scared of school 

I hope maybe you can find a hidden scholarship or something for the private school.  You never know.... it could happen 



NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



That is great news!!!! I don't think I could post enough of these guys 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Which one?  I have a Brother Innovis 4000D for embroidery and it is a sewing machine also.  I sew on a Singer and I have a Simplicity serger.
> 
> I hope you get the machine you want and my only suggestion is to buy the machine with the biggest hoop you can afford.  I upgraded with in 30 days of my first embroidery machine purchase.  It was an expensive mistake!!!



I've been saving up for an embroidery machine...I was looking at the smaller ones at Walmart....DH just told me that I really should save up and get the larger one to start with 



VBAndrea said:


> My dh just bought me a sewing table/cart for Valentine's Day!!!!  He has no clue he bought it for me (yet) but seeing as I didn't get a Valentine's gift I just figured I'd pick out my own gift (sort of like the camera and cutting mat I had to buy myself at Christmas).  Now I won't have to sew standing up anymore, but I think I'm going to have to have dh buy me an ironing board that hangs over the door too as my sewing table will need to go where the ironing board is.  And boy is my laundry room going to be crowded now!


This cracked me up....I've shopped like that before....sometimes it's the best presents.... amazing how they 'know' exactly what we want 


RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here is the one I made Juliet


great outfit...but I LOVE this smile!!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...I have to leave work now and I have an hour + drive home...don't leave me behind.


I've been stalking this thread....cause I don't want to miss the move.


----------



## kelly1218

saraheeyore said:


> thanks all for the nice comments. Going to attempt shorts next fot my little boy. I'm not really sue what to make for my little boy he will be 20 months when we go to disney. I know he's not bothered but feel a bit mean not doing anything for him when my daughter has lots of outfits. any ideas appreciated. he won't wear anything too fancy as he hates me putting anything on him including his coat and shoes



What about a thin blanket?  My friend's son LOVES blankets.... it doesn't matter if it's 90 degrees...he LOVES them.


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini


Sending pixie dust and prayers. 



clhemsath said:


> Thanks!  They took us outside 1900 Park Fare for us to get the picture all together.  It was during the Cinderella's Happily Ever After dinner.  We valet parked that night because it was raining when we got there.  Even the valets were whispering as the girls past "The stepsisters are here, be careful!"  Is Mary Poppins supposed to be there?
> !


That is great that they did that. That is were I thought the picture was but I was trying to figure out why there were outside. I just love the step sisters too. They are so great.




NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!







Kronk's girl said:


> Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?
> 
> I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).
> 
> Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!



I have a Brother Innovis 950D  which also embroiders but only on a 4x4. Thsi was given to me by my mom. Well I had major hoop envy and convinced DH to let me by the PE770 and I also went out and bought a Brother serger too. (and I have only started to really sewing since summer) 



VBAndrea said:


> My dh just bought me a sewing table/cart for Valentine's Day!!!!  He has no clue he bought it for me (yet) but seeing as I didn't get a Valentine's gift I just figured I'd pick out my own gift (sort of like the camera and cutting mat I had to buy myself at Christmas).  Now I won't have to sew standing up anymore, but I think I'm going to have to have dh buy me an ironing board that hangs over the door too as my sewing table will need to go where the ironing board is.  And boy is my laundry room going to be crowded now!


Actually you don't need to by a new ironing board (unless you want a new one) because they sell nice hangers that fit over the door at Bed Bath and Beyond in the laundry area. That is what I have to do with mine since my laundry area is small.




saraheeyore said:


> I was wondering if you usually call them spots as opposed to polka dots in the UK? I always find it interesting to hear what other English speaking countries call things (or even different parts of the United States!)
> 
> 
> yeah i think most people in the UK would call them spots. polka dots to me are the little chocolate polka dots you use to bake but that may just be me


 I have never heard them call spots 




Granna4679 said:


> The very best is Heathersue on Etsy.  I think everyone on this board will agree.



 ITA and she has alot of "Dizney" items


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for all the comments and Pixie dust...

I guess I should have added that my hubby is a deputy, and knows the school well.  Our youngest two are biracial...and let's just say the middle school is not as racially diverse as the elementary school.  DD has already been the target of racial bullying...started in the 3rd grade.  She is really not looking forward to going there next year.

We did homeschool her for 2 years.  It was really hard and both of us.  we both have very STRONG personalities, and get on each other's nerves rather easily!  To home school again will be hard on the whole family, and we know that.  Just right now, we can't see a different option.

For her to even consider it again shows how strongly she feels about this school.



Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really wants to get outside.  She has made it out about 2 feet before I grabbed her.  She is so fast and escapes when I put my hand out the sliding door to throw out a diaper.  I have tried using the children as a blocker to stop her from getting out the door, but the children just let her past without trying to touch her.  I have now resorted to putting her in the bathroom when I need to open the sliding door.  She also loves to hide in the triple stroller when I am getting ready to take the children outside.



I have to say the Pippi is very beautiful. I had a cat years ago, that used to like to sit in the small window next to the front door of our neighbors house and watch thier dog go crazy barking and running back and forth. After awhile, she'd give up and come home. A few times when they had thier front door open, she went in to take a look around and then left. And yet another time, the neighbor on the other side of us, got half way to work and noticed her sleeping in the back seat of his car. So he turned around and brought her home. lol!! I think it must have a little cold out and he left his door open a bit too long. 



NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini



Nini, do you have charter schools? Kirsta goes to one and loves it. Except that she has to wear a uniform everyday. (not all are like that around here). They each specialize in something. The one Kirsta goes to, has teachers from Greece and she is learning Greek. Which should help her with her SATs when the time comes (we hope) , but it's primarily a math school. We also have a charter school that is the arts. My friends daughter just tried out for it by singing. You have to keep your grades up to go there. And there are others. Do you have a Choice program? My nephew did this, so he could go outside his school district. I don't know how my sister signed him up for it. I know he can't miss as many days as the other kids or he'd be moved out of the school. He ended up interviewing for a charter school that is science based. He loves it. They go outside and set off rockets.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Actually you don't need to by a new ironing board (unless you want a new one) because they sell nice hangers that fit over the door at Bed Bath and Beyond in the laundry area. That is what I have to do with mine since my laundry area is small.



But that would be too much work taking it on and off -- I think one that would just flip down would be easier.  I love having my ironing board set up all the time.  I have to figure something out!

And why aren't we moving.  I know I am going to miss the move as it's almost time to take the kids to gymnastics.  Techinically, since I have posted on pages 246 and 247 it's as if I posted on pages one and two of the move


----------



## MinnieVanMom

saraheeyore said:


> thanks all for the nice comments. Going to attempt shorts next fot my little boy. I'm not really sue what to make for my little boy he will be 20 months when we go to disney. I know he's not bothered but feel a bit mean not doing anything for him when my daughter has lots of outfits. any ideas appreciated. he won't wear anything too fancy as he hates me putting anything on him including his coat and shoes


I have been sewing for DS since we started to go to Disney at age 3.  I have always just gone with the bowling shirt, which has 100 different ways to create a look, and then shorts, or board shorts.  I also add fabric at the bottom of the shorts or on the sides, or make pockets that have some of the bowling shirt fabric.  I will have to go and find pictures.  It is not as easy as girls but I still have fun.  You will have fun making things all matchy matchy.



Granna4679 said:


> Ok...I have to leave work now and I have an hour + drive home...don't leave me behind.



We are almost there but waiting for you.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The pirate fabric came in and of course it is not what I wanted but I have no choice but to use it. 

I am also taking pictures so I can post a photo tutorial of how I make a bowling shirt from a commercial pattern.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My DVC will be listed on the The Timeshare store mailing tomorrow.  Wish me luck on a quick sale.


----------



## mommy2mrb

just doing my part to get us to the next page!


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been sewing for DS since we started to go to Disney at age 3.  I have always just gone with the bowling shirt, which has 100 different ways to create a look, and then shorts, or board shorts.  I also add fabric at the bottom of the shorts or on the sides, or make pockets that have some of the bowling shirt fabric.  I will have to go and find pictures.  It is not as easy as girls but I still have fun.  You will have fun making things all matchy matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> We are almost there but waiting for you.  Thanks everyone.





MinnieVanMom said:


> My DVC will be listed on the The Timeshare store mailing tomorrow.  Wish me luck on a quick sale.



I am home and waiting now!!  
Good luck on the timeshare sale!


----------



## NiniMorris

So....are you guys really going to move while I am eating dinner?


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

How pathetic am I?  I got my laptop and plugged it in by the sewing machines just in case we move.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I am home and waiting now!!
> Good luck on the timeshare sale!





NiniMorris said:


> So....are you guys really going to move while I am eating dinner?
> 
> 
> Nini


I am sure they won't move us until everyone is done with dinner and have the kitchen cleaned up.


----------



## NiniMorris

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sure they won't move us until everyone is done with dinner and have the kitchen cleaned up.



Ugh...in my case, the kitchen won't get cleaned until in the morning.  I have 'grazers' around here that eat all night.  (That is what happens when hubby works the night shift!)

Nii


----------



## kelly1218

MinnieVanMom said:


> How pathetic am I?  I got my laptop and plugged it in by the sewing machines just in case we move.


  I keep checking!!!

I will have to get ready for work soon...guess I'll just HAVE to sneak on at work


----------



## Granna4679

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sure they won't move us until everyone is done with dinner and have the kitchen cleaned up.



In my case, it is a Breakfast for Dinner kind of night....bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  YUM!  It smells great!  What is everyone else having?


----------



## kelly1218

What page do they move us??  I'm on page 248 now


----------



## NaeNae

Granna4679 said:


> In my case, it is a Breakfast for Dinner kind of night....bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  YUM!  It smells great!  What is everyone else having?



We're probably eating out some where.  DH has the water turned off!  He's replacing our hot water heater.


----------



## kelly1218

Granna4679 said:


> In my case, it is a Breakfast for Dinner kind of night....bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  YUM!  It smells great!  What is everyone else having?



We had meatloaf and angel hair pasta.


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> In my case, it is a Breakfast for Dinner kind of night....bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  YUM!  It smells great!  What is everyone else having?



Oriental Chicken with veggies and noodles.  Quick, easy, and reheats well!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Soon!


----------



## kelly1218

MinnieVanMom said:


> Soon!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> In my case, it is a Breakfast for Dinner kind of night....bacon, eggs, and pancakes.  YUM!  It smells great!  What is everyone else having?





NaeNae said:


> We're probably eating out some where.  DH has the water turned off!  He's replacing our hot water heater.





kelly1218 said:


> We had meatloaf and angel hair pasta.





NiniMorris said:


> Oriental Chicken with veggies and noodles.  Quick, easy, and reheats well!
> 
> Nini



I had planned on bbq chicken and then DS requested blueberry waffles.  So waffles it was.


----------



## kelly1218

ohhh...waffles sound good. I haven't made them in forever...maybe tomorrow. yum


----------



## abfight

I'm trying to catch up, you guys have been busy.  I've haven't been lurking for a couple of weeks (gall bladder surg.  UGHHHHH!)  But everything looks amazing and I am so ready to get back to my machine.


----------



## kelly1218

abfight said:


> I'm trying to catch up, you guys have been busy.  I've haven't been lurking for a couple of weeks (gall bladder surg.  UGHHHHH!)  But everything looks amazing and I am so ready to get back to my machine.



ick...I hope you feel better. 


I guess I'll miss the move....I need to catch a nap before work.  Hopefully I won't be lost for long.


----------



## ncmomof2

NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini





NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the comments and Pixie dust...
> 
> I guess I should have added that my hubby is a deputy, and knows the school well.  Our youngest two are biracial...and let's just say the middle school is not as racially diverse as the elementary school.  DD has already been the target of racial bullying...started in the 3rd grade.  She is really not looking forward to going there next year.
> 
> We did homeschool her for 2 years.  It was really hard and both of us.  we both have very STRONG personalities, and get on each other's nerves rather easily!  To home school again will be hard on the whole family, and we know that.  Just right now, we can't see a different option.
> 
> For her to even consider it again shows how strongly she feels about this school.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



  Sorry that you have so few options right now.  Homschooling can be tough but it is worth it.  But I can't imagine not having my husband on board.  Saying a prayer!


----------



## NiniMorris

ncmomof2 said:


> Sorry that you have so few options right now.  Homschooling can be tough but it is worth it.  But I can't imagine not having my husband on board.  Saying a prayer!



Thanks...I just was researching the Choice program.  Unfortunately, her middle school has finally  (and I do mean finally.  After 8 years of trying!) gotten off the 'needs improvement' list.  So that means she is not eligible for moving to another school with that program.  

I might try and pull the 'race card'  though. (as much as I hate to) Multi racial children are not faring very well in all areas of testing.  She consistently tests out in the top of her class...of course she was reading on a 6th grade level after leaving kinder.  The middle school really doesn't have much of a talented or gifted program...and no beta club!  (that one will kill her!)

Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Ok, my dinner is cooked, kitchen cleaned and homework is done...guess I'm ready for the move.  And I bet that will happen when I'm being a good girl and exercising at the gym. 

good news, my sewing machine is fixed!   It was the monitor screen, and not the less expensive problem we had hoped for.  But I have it back home and that's all that matters.


----------



## NiniMorris

....so has anyone let Teressa know we are all packed and ready to move?


Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Yoohoo, Teresa!!!   We're ready to move, where are you?


----------



## mommy2mrb

I'm going to be gone tomorrow thru Monday to visit friends in CO, so see ya after the move!!!


----------



## cogero

WOW 4 pages since this afternoon. going to go and work on a few gives and wait for the move.


----------



## jeniamt

kelly1218 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this fabric!!
> 
> 
> I am so jealous. I really want to get making something......but my daughters bead bracelet fundraiser is taking over our free time.
> 
> I had  strings of beads all over my living room this weekend.  I thought DH was going to strangle me with one of them.
> 
> 
> I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was part of my living room this weekend



Wow, that is so cool!  Are they rolled paper beads?  I remember making those at sleep away camp when I was little but they never looked that good.



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



You are so talented.  I too would love this dress in little girl size!



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awesome job on the shirts.  What an amazing gift you are giving them.




Kronk's girl said:


> Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?
> 
> I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).
> 
> Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!



I have an old Bernina.  Sews like nobody's business.  I also use a cheapy Singer Serger.



VBAndrea said:


> My dh just bought me a sewing table/cart for Valentine's Day!!!!  He has no clue he bought it for me (yet) but seeing as I didn't get a Valentine's gift I just figured I'd pick out my own gift (sort of like the camera and cutting mat I had to buy myself at Christmas).  Now I won't have to sew standing up anymore, but I think I'm going to have to have dh buy me an ironing board that hangs over the door too as my sewing table will need to go where the ironing board is.  And boy is my laundry room going to be crowded now!



You go girl! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> My DVC will be listed on the The Timeshare store mailing tomorrow.  Wish me luck on a quick sale.



Good luck on the sale.  Can you give me a quick synopsis of the the DVC changes and why Disney made this decision?


By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.  

Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

sorry about your kitty


----------



## VBAndrea

jeniamt said:


> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!



I'm so sorry to hear about Lewis.  And yes, despite 4 kids and 3 other pets nobody can take Lewis's place.  I think the Big Give board is a wonderful idea for you right now -- you can do something in Lewis's honor.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!



I am so sorry about your sweet Lewis.    I do know first hand how difficult it is to lose a long loved pet, they are part of the family.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

NiniMorris said:


> ....so has anyone let Teressa know we are all packed and ready to move?
> Nini


I did put it on FB.  



jeniamt said:


> Good luck on the sale.  Can you give me a quick synopsis of the the DVC changes and why Disney made this decision?
> 
> 
> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!



I am so sorry about your kitty and I have been following.  You did what is best so your baby didn't suffer.  I am sorry that by giving peace to your kitty you must grieve.  Take the time to reflect on your happy times with Kitty and keep them in your heart.

The DVC change is that all resale purchases after March 21, 2011 can only be used at WDW DVC property.  There is more to it but that is the summary.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am almost done with DB new bowling shirt and it came out so much better.  He smokes so I got to do my first pocket.  I put it on then took it off because it was a blank area that needed some Mickey.

One more sleeve and finish the bottom then I will post pictures.

I am so packed and have been ready.  Thank you everyone for making this happen well before we leave.  I am grateful for the efforts.


----------



## kelly1218

jeniamt said:


> Wow, that is so cool!  Are they rolled paper beads?  I remember making those at sleep away camp when I was little but they never looked that good.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!




I am so sorry about your kitty   They really are family...and they are missed.  


yes...we rolled them.  A few friends helped rolls some....but they didn't meet Alyssa's standards so she put them aside to make 'irregulars' to sell at a much discounted price 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am almost done with DB new bowling shirt and it came out so much better.  He smokes so I got to do my first pocket.  I put it on then took it off because it was a blank area that needed some Mickey.
> 
> One more sleeve and finish the bottom then I will post pictures.
> 
> I am so packed and have been ready. * Thank you everyone for making this happen well before we leave*.  I am grateful for the efforts.



well that's one thing I excel at....making fluff posts.


----------



## billwendy

Kronk's girl said:


> Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?
> 
> I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).
> 
> Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!



I  have a 1960's Sears Kennmore as my primary sewing machine - its not fancy but it is a work horse, and I love the heavy feel of it when Im sewing. I also have a Brother 270D and PE 770 for embroidery and then the cheap serger from Walmart. 



Granna4679 said:


> The very best is Heathersue on Etsy.  I think everyone on this board will agree.







NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for all the comments and Pixie dust...
> 
> I guess I should have added that my hubby is a deputy, and knows the school well.  Our youngest two are biracial...and let's just say the middle school is not as racially diverse as the elementary school.  DD has already been the target of racial bullying...started in the 3rd grade.  She is really not looking forward to going there next year.
> 
> We did homeschool her for 2 years.  It was really hard and both of us.  we both have very STRONG personalities, and get on each other's nerves rather easily!  To home school again will be hard on the whole family, and we know that.  Just right now, we can't see a different option.
> 
> For her to even consider it again shows how strongly she feels about this school.
> 
> Nini



Hey Nini, have you ever looked into a Cyber school? My cousin did this with her son for 8th grade and it worked out really well. He was even able to interact with other kids in his class. It took out the Mom/teacher battle between them and he had a great year.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been sewing for DS since we started to go to Disney at age 3.  I have always just gone with the bowling shirt, which has 100 different ways to create a look, and then shorts, or board shorts.  I also add fabric at the bottom of the shorts or on the sides, or make pockets that have some of the bowling shirt fabric.  I will have to go and find pictures.  It is not as easy as girls but I still have fun.  You will have fun making things all matchy matchy.
> 
> We are almost there but waiting for you.  Thanks everyone.



I want to see baby HUNTER!!!! I bet he was ADORABLE!!!!!

Hugs and prayers to all those who need them - we LOVE our families and fur babies!

ANyone doing anything fun this weekend?

WHo needs a movin buddy????


----------



## clhemsath

billwendy said:


> ANyone doing anything fun this weekend?
> 
> WHo needs a movin buddy????



Pick me, Pick ME


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are Wendy...going to CO to meet wdwmickey and family and then visiting friends that we met when Megan was 6 weeks old in Charleston SC...we haven't seen them since Megan and their oldest were 8 months old...so lots of fun for us, they just had their 6th baby, so will get my baby fix this weekend!!

Megan has mid winter break so off tomorrow, monday and tuesday...so we will be back late monday night!

keep checking back here for the move....we have to be close...


----------



## clairemolly

Checkin' in before the move...

My baby is almost healthy, but now Claire is sick.  So far she just has a cold, but that's all 5 of us that have been sick in the last 3 weeks.  I am so ready for spring!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

clhemsath said:


> Pick me, Pick ME



Pick me too.  We can all go together.


----------



## clhemsath

So DH just came in the office and asked me what I was doing refreshing the screen over and over again.  I said "Waiting for Teresa to move us!"  He just shook his head and said "I'll be out here watching a show when your moved."

I love that man!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did it, I got us to 250!!!!!


----------



## clhemsath

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, I got us to 250!!!!!



How perfectly did that work out?  You wanted us there and you got us there


----------



## mommy2mrb

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did it, I got us to 250!!!!!



 do you get to be the moving


----------



## NiniMorris

We are official...now where is Mama?  We can't leave with out her...


Teresa.........where are you?


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mommy2mrb said:


> do you get to be the moving





NiniMorris said:


> We are official...now where is Mama?  We can't leave with out her...
> 
> 
> Teresa.........where are you?
> 
> 
> Nini



Teresa is the one who moves us......where are you?  We are ready.  I am tired but don't want to go to sleep and not make the move with everyone else who is waiting with me.


----------



## RMAMom

I can't believe that we are at 250 again! I will watch for the move while I wait for Grey's Anatomy to start. Of course , there is always the chance that we won't move till morning....


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini




Hi,
I have been lurking here for a while.  I saw your post and I wanted to respond.  Where we live it is the law that you can apply for a transfer out of a low performing school and they send your child to a high performing school.  I believe that this is part of the No Child Left Behind laws which are national.  Most school systems keep this part of the law very quiet because they don't want to deal with the transfers.  Of course, you would have to provide the transportation to the new school but you'd have to drive her to private school too, right?  There is usually a deadline to apply for these transfers to you might need to hop in the idea right away if you are interested in it.   Just an idea for you


----------



## squirrel

jeniamt, I know how you feel.  My cat Licorice went out one night and never returned.  She never went far and always meowed a lot, she was always talking to me.  I'm positive an animal got her.

Pippi has helped me through but is just the opposite of Licorice.  She rarely meows and when she does barely any sound comes out.  She is so determined to get outside, but I just can't let her out after what happened to Licorice.

Waffles, Did someone want some?

Too bad you don't live closer, I made a double batch of them on Sunday.  I still have 4 left in the fridge.  The daycare children didn't like my Mickey waffles   They must be use to those dry frozen things they sell at the store.


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> Hi,
> I have been lurking here for a while.  I saw your post and I wanted to respond.  Where we live it is the law that you can apply for a transfer out of a low performing school and they send your child to a high performing school.  I believe that this is part of the No Child Left Behind laws which are national.  Most school systems keep this part of the law very quiet because they don't want to deal with the transfers.  Of course, you would have to provide the transportation to the new school but you'd have to drive her to private school too, right?  There is usually a deadline to apply for these transfers to you might need to hop in the idea right away if you are interested in it.   Just an idea for you



Unfortunately, the school in question has passed their AYPs two years in a row (which is a miracle in itself!) so they have been removed from the 'needs improvement' list, and we are no longer eligible to transfer from that school on that part of the law.  Of course, there is a lot of speculation that they just transferred some students out of the school to a neighboring school for the testing period.  Unfortunately, we can't prove it and it is all just rumors.

However, only one biracial child made 'exceeds standards' on the last round of testing...which my daughter always makes across the board.  So there is a chance of squeaking her in on that part of the law, but it is a long shot.  I've called and left a message for our attorney to look into this, but he is in Vegas for the weekend!

Thanks,


----------



## mommy2mrb

dianemom2 said:


> Hi,
> I have been lurking here for a while.  I saw your post and I wanted to respond.  Where we live it is the law that you can apply for a transfer out of a low performing school and they send your child to a high performing school.  I believe that this is part of the No Child Left Behind laws which are national.  Most school systems keep this part of the law very quiet because they don't want to deal with the transfers.  Of course, you would have to provide the transportation to the new school but you'd have to drive her to private school too, right?  There is usually a deadline to apply for these transfers to you might need to hop in the idea right away if you are interested in it.   Just an idea for you



we have the same sort of thing here, unfortunately you have to reapply every year and there is no guarantee you will get it year to year, so your kid could be sent back to the school in your neighborhood!  the HS my DD is supposed to go to is one of those "dicey" ones, so I am saving up for private HS...her education was the one thing my DH was adament about her getting the best, so I have to honor his wishes and make it happen any way I can!!!

good luck on making this decision, education for our kiddos is such a hot topic with all the budget cuts,etc.


----------



## Piper

jeniamt said:


> .
> 
> 
> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis. He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning. I am so sad and miss him terribly. Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight. I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me. I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming. I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do. I know that will lift me up! Thanks for being such a great support!!


 
I'm so sorry for your loss.  Our furbabies are part of the family.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, the school in question has passed their AYPs two years in a row (which is a miracle in itself!) so they have been removed from the 'needs improvement' list, and we are no longer eligible to transfer from that school on that part of the law.  Of course, there is a lot of speculation that they just transferred some students out of the school to a neighboring school for the testing period.  Unfortunately, we can't prove it and it is all just rumors.
> 
> However, only one biracial child made 'exceeds standards' on the last round of testing...which my daughter always makes across the board.  So there is a chance of squeaking her in on that part of the law, but it is a long shot.  I've called and left a message for our attorney to look into this, but he is in Vegas for the weekend!
> 
> Thanks,




Good luck!  I hope you can get it to work out.  It sounds like your middle school is sorely lacking but that home schooling strains your relationship.  My older daughter started middle school this year and she absolutely loves it.  It is a good thing because if I had to home school her, we'd both be unhappy.


----------



## jham

Well I'm going to give up being on the first page and settle for possibly the last page   I don't know where that Teresa Joy is but she is a night owl.


----------



## jham

But mainly I just want to look at my new ticker


----------



## PurpleEars

Granna4679 said:


> Thanks to everyone on the comments on the fleece blanket my DGD made and the outdoor pictures.  Mia (the one that made the blanket) is 6 and she made the swim team today!  She is so excited.  They had first told her mom and dad that she couldn't try out until she was 7 but after watching her, they decided to let her try out and SHE MADE IT!  We are so proud of her.



Good job Mia!



squirrel said:


> Here she is!  I still haven't decided on the spelling of her name.  When I went to the vet's to have her checked, I had the receptionist spell it Pippi but when the vet came in he wrote Pipi.  I'd rather it be the way most would spell it when they hear the name.



Thanks for sharing pictures of Pippi. She is beautiful.



squirrel said:


> Different Fabricland stores must order different fabric, I know they never had it at my store.  I picked up a bunch of Disney fabrics on my way home from my last trip at a Walmart in the USA.  Even now that Fabricland sells Disney print fabric even at 50% off it's more than Walmart in the USA.



I know. For a while the store nearest to me had them at $6/metre. Good thing I stocked up then.



kelly1218 said:


> I know it's not sewing...but I'm so proud of my DD14...I just wanted to share what she's done so far



Please tell your DD is doing a good job for a good cause!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I had some great blue background fabric and was going to applique a dolphin on it to coordinate with the Seaworld outfits and then remembered you already did a pillow cover with fish (which should look nice with the trim fabric on those cute Seaworld outfits) so I held off before hearing from you.  I really feel like I should make one more pillow cover though.  Will have to look back through the outfits Khelsey is getting and see if I can come up with something.  Otherwise I just have to gift bag all the presents and decorate the bags and I am done!  I did a lot since I'm able to deliver in person instead of mailing -- saves a bundle!  I don't know how you manage from Canada all the time.
> 
> 
> I saw that on the Big Give and it's great.  I meant to ask you to measure it so I could see if the bodice I made is a similar size.  I had to upsize the pattern and I'm so worried it might gap under the arms.  I think your fabric choices were awesome!



Thanks. I tend to ship them very early so I can take advantage of the lowest postal rate possible.



DMGeurts said:


> I participated in a Valentine's swap on another board I belong to - and this is the outfit I made and sent to my swap partner... FYI - my dd made the headband.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the headband and bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery (which I am not very good at, but it was fun to learn) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything that has been posted lately is fabulous!  I am hoping that in the next few days, the other parts of my life will slow down a bit and I can spend a bit more time with you all.
> 
> D~



Very nice. You DD did a good job on the headband.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sooo many great things lately....I have been so busy!  DH had surgery last week and then lots of pre-teen drama to deal with and PTA stuff....I will glad when spring gets here!
> 
> I love the beads!  That is so great that she is raising her own money for the walk!  Proud of both of you!  I am sending you a PM.
> 
> I need to ask for prayers.  My great-Aunt who has been cancer free for almost 20 years, just found out this week she has cancer again, in her lungs and stomach.  They also found an Aneurysm just above her heart.  So she is having a hard time and you guys are always great with prayers!  I am going home to visit with her this weekend.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys and I will be checking in again soon!



Saying prayers for your great aunt and your family.



T-rox said:


> i wasn't going to post these pics, but since you need help getting to p 249
> i mentioned earlier about my cousins kid (now 4) who had Rhabdomyosarcoma cancer, spent a year and 44 chemo treatments in st judes and is now determined to be cured, and how to give them some happiness we are sending them to disney. they arrive on feb 27.  here is a pic of a bag i made them and 2 t shirts i made for Ian.
> mom reported back she loves the bag and Ian wants to wear his shirts every day.
> another disclosure statement: I've only had a pe770 since dec 25, 2010, so i do not know all the tricks yet. i am still learning how to properly back fabric and hoop it.( so it wont pucker) and thanks to minnie van mom ( i think) i now know how to float a tshirt and that was after I made these and saw what you guys refer to as hoop burn.
> did i type enough to move this along?



Good job. It is so nice of you to do something so special for your cousin's family.



NiniMorris said:


> This is not Disney related, or even sewing related...but it is family related, and we ARE trying to move the thread along...right?
> 
> Next year my DD10 will start Middle School.  This is always a trying time in a young girl's life, even if there was no drama with the school.
> 
> The school she will have to go to is the absolute worst school in the county!  The police have a regular presence there, because of the rapes, drugs, and gang activity.  And yes, this is the middle school.
> 
> We had hoped to be moved before we had to deal with this issue, but it is just not in the cards (or finances for that matter) right now.  We tried for a shot at a scholarship for a private school, but that fell through.
> 
> So, it looks like we will be homeschooling again next year.  Of course, this time, hubby is not yet behind us on this idea. DD has looked at the different item available and has chosen her curriculum.  I am all set to order it next month...
> 
> I guess I am asking for some Pixie dust....hopefully we can get Dad on our side before I order.  Dad is still holding out for the private school.  While I do believe education is a good investment, I just don't think we can afford the private school this year....
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your problems. Sending hugs. 



NaeNae said:


> I'll do my part to help move the thread along.
> 
> I posted this on FB but not every one is on there.  I went Tues. for my regular, 6 month, check up with the oncologist.  As of Tues. I am no longer on medication, tamoxifen (5 years), and I have been officially released!



This is AMAZING!! Congrats!!



Kronk's girl said:


> Would you guys mind telling me what kind of sewing machines you have?
> 
> I have lurked on here before and I am so impressed with all your creations and I am looking to get a new sewing machine so I can make stuff like this (I have an old simple machine that can't do much).
> 
> Hopefully if I get one for my birthday I can join in the fun here!  Thanks!



Welcome. I have use a Brother sewing machine (CS-8060). I also have a Brother 270D embroidery machine and a Singer serger.



saraheeyore said:


> thanks all for the nice comments. Going to attempt shorts next fot my little boy. I'm not really sue what to make for my little boy he will be 20 months when we go to disney. I know he's not bothered but feel a bit mean not doing anything for him when my daughter has lots of outfits. any ideas appreciated. he won't wear anything too fancy as he hates me putting anything on him including his coat and shoes



Bowling shirts and easy fits may be the right thing for a little boy.



MinnieVanMom said:


> The pirate fabric came in and of course it is not what I wanted but I have no choice but to use it.
> 
> I am also taking pictures so I can post a photo tutorial of how I make a bowling shirt from a commercial pattern.



Oh please let us know when you have the tutorial done. I really want to see this!



MinnieVanMom said:


> My DVC will be listed on the The Timeshare store mailing tomorrow.  Wish me luck on a quick sale.



Good luck with the sale!



abfight said:


> I'm trying to catch up, you guys have been busy.  I've haven't been lurking for a couple of weeks (gall bladder surg.  UGHHHHH!)  But everything looks amazing and I am so ready to get back to my machine.



Sorry to hear about your surgery, but it sounds like you are on the mend.



jeniamt said:


> By the way, for those who were so kind about my sweet old kitty Lewis.  He took a major turn for the worse last night and we made the decision to have him euthanized this morning.  I am so sad and miss him terribly.  Even with the 4 kids, 2 other cats and dog, it seems so quiet around here tonight.  I am usually such an upbeat happy person, this sadness is such an odd emotion for me.  I really haven't experienced a lot of loss in my life so this feels a little overwhelming.  I realized he had been with me for half my life.
> 
> Think I need to go over to the Big Give board and see what I can do.  I know that will lift me up!  Thanks for being such a great support!!



I am sorry to hear about Lewis' departure.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> But mainly I just want to look at my new ticker



Congrats on the cruise and your anniversary.  I sure do hope Teresa isn't too late.  I am getting tired and really want to go to bed.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Wow!  I was sure I'd miss the move when I went to the gym, but I've been and gone and even showered, and we're still hanging on!   Teresa gave someone a tardy slip once when they were late for the move...what's her punishment for letting us get past page 250?


----------



## NiniMorris

I've been waiting around for the move since around noon today....it is now bedtime, so I guess you will move without me.  I'm all packed, so the move will be easy in the morning...see you then!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am right behind you Nini.  I am so tired but going to stick it out till Grey's is over.


----------



## jessica52877

I'll catch you'll in the morning. Turning in early tonight.


----------



## kelly1218

wow.....I didn't miss it!!!!


----------



## clhemsath

I was stalking for a while, and then DH convinced me to watch a show with him.  I thought i would miss it!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Got back from the circus and no move.  Guess I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I give up too...goodnight ladies, I'll find y'all in the morning.  I usually check in when I have my coffee.


----------



## mommy2mrb

well I guess I'm going to miss moving day....will find you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!

have fun with the "move"


----------



## squirrel

I guess the move is happening tomorrow (today for some of you).  I won't be on the first page, as I will probably be asleep when you move.


----------



## teresajoy

Anyone still up????? 




Good, you should all be sleeping, it's late!!!



I'm to tired to be witty tonight, so just come on over and start posting on our brand new thread!!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975

As for me, I'm going to bed!! Night all!​


----------



## kelly1218

I am


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> Anyone still up?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you should all be sleeping, it's late!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm to tired to be witty tonight, so just come on over and start posting on our brand new thread!!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975
> 
> As for me, I'm going to bed!! Night all!​



heading over right now............


----------

